# Current *GT/MTO/FLR Discounts!



## Justacruiser

UPDATE - 1/7/2016

I have decided to take on the task of trying to keep everyone updated for the *GT/FLR/CAN/MTO discounts.  The quote that I am providing is for double occupancy (2 guests).


My goal is to update the thread daily M-F.  I am not associated in anyway with DCL except my DW and I really enjoy DCL.  Feel free to ask any questions you may have.  I or others on this thread will do our best to assist.

*Florida Residents Rates (FLR) *- To take advantage of this offer, be sure to enter the special booking code "FLR" when booking your cruise. Proof of Florida residency is required for at least one adult member on the reservation within 48 hours of booking.

Q:

How do I provide proof of Florida residency? I'd like to take advantage of special cruise rates for Florida residents.


A:


To take advantage of special cruise rates for Florida residents, at least one adult on the reservation must provide proof of Florida residency within 48 hours of booking. Failure to submit complete identification will result in a cancellation, with applicable cancellation fees. Proper form of verification must be sent via email to DCL.Resort.and.Travel.Operations.Specialist@Disney.com or via fax at (407) 566-7739.

Proof of residency must be valid at the time of sailing, and includes the following:
 Florida Driver's License
 Florida Identification Card
 Florida utility bill with Guest's name and address
 Florida voter's registration card
 Renter's lease agreement


Note: A property deed is not considered acceptable proof of residency.

*US Military Rate (MTO)* - Eligibility Special Military rates are available to all retired and active U.S. Military personnel (or spouse), including U.S. Air Force, U.S. Army, U.S. Marines, U.S Navy, U.S. Coast Guard, U.S. National Guard, U.S. Army Reserve and U.S. Department of Defense personnel. Active and retired members (or spouse) of the U.S. military must provide valid identification at time of check-in. This offer is limited to a maximum of one stateroom per military member (or spouse), per sailing. A U.S. Military service member (or spouse) is required to sail to take advantage of this offer. Activated members (or spouse) of the U.S. National Guard or the U.S. Army Reserve must also show active duty orders (active duty papers must be dated as of January 1st of the previous year to qualify).

Here is the criteria for *Inside (IGT)/Oceanview (OGT)/Verandah (VGT)* Discounts when applicable

When booking this restricted-fare category stateroom,
please note the following:
New bookings only. Existing reservations cannot be modified to these new categories.
You are reserving a stateroom within the selected stateroom type: Inside, Oceanview or Verandah*.
Disney Cruise Line will assign your specific stateroom at a later time, based on remaining availability.
Specific stateroom requests will not be accommodated.
Full payment is required at the time of booking for all Guests and is non-refundable.
Sail date and stateroom category changes are not permitted.
The stateroom offer cannot be combined with any other discounted or promotional offer.
Full legal names of all Guests are required at time of booking and no name changes are allowed.
* Most Verandah staterooms include a private verandah with a clear plexiglass wall; some may include a solid white wall depending upon location. A limited number of Oceanview and Verandah staterooms may include a partially obstructed view.

*SLEEPER RATES*

I have also decided to provide my list of *SLEEPER RATES. *A sleeper rate is a rate that I find a good value.  The rate I find good is listed below.

Inside - $175 per night, per person, including all fees.
Oceanview - $200 per night, per person, including all fees
Verandah - $225 per person, per night, including fees.



Happy Cruising!


----------



## mom2princess&prince

This is great, thanks so much for taking the time to post.  I am hoping for VTG in April!


----------



## Anchored

mom2princess&prince said:


> This is great, thanks so much for taking the time to post.  I am hoping for VTG in April!



me too! thanks for posting!


----------



## RenegadeCruzer

Justacruiser said:


> *Fantasy*
> 3/8/2014
> 7-Night Eastern Caribbean - A
> $1638
> 
> 3/15/2014
> 7-Night Western Caribbean - A
> $1911
> 
> 3/22/2014
> 7-Night Eastern Caribbean - A
> $2142
> 
> 3/29/2014
> 7-Night Western Caribbean - A
> $1911
> 
> 
> *Wonder*
> 5/24/2014
> 9-Night Alaskan Cruise - A
> $1900
> 
> End of List thru 5/31/2014



Not to be picky, great information, but I know the Fantasy 3/29 is Itinerary B.  Not sure about the others.


----------



## lbgraves

It would be helpful to people looking here to note how many people these prices include?  Some need 3 to a room.


----------



## Justacruiser

Thanks for the comments, I will try to do better.  I will list the price of 2 Adults to include taxes and fees for the VGT cruises ONLY.  I check prices thru 6/30/14 

Wonder
3/21/2014 * 5-Night Western Caribbean * Itinerary B * $2,469.12
3/30/2014 * 5-Night Western Caribbean * Itinerary A * $2,245.12
5/25/2014 * 9-Night Alaskan Cruise * Itinerary A * $4,001

Dream
3/20/2014 * 3-Night Bahamian * Itinerary A * $1,475.52
3/30/2014 * 4-Night Bahamian * Itinerary A * $1,931.52
4/03/2014 * 3-Night Bahamian * Itinerary A * $1,475.52
4/10/2014 * 3-Night Bahamian * Itinerary A * $1,475.52

Fantasy
3/22/2014 * 7-Night Eastern Caribbean * Itinerary A * $4,433.48
3/29/2014 * 7-Night Western Caribbean * Itinerary B * $3,969.70
4/05/2014 * 7-Night Eastern Caribbean * Itinerary A * $4,153.48

Magic
3/10/2014 * 4-Night Bahamian * Itinerary C * $2,305.52
3/14/2014 * 3-Night Bahamian * Itinerary A * $1,365.54
3/17/2014 * 4-Night Bahamian * Itinerary B * $1,971.52
3/21/2014 * 3-Night Bahamian * Itinerary A * $1,505.52
5/19/2014 * 12-Night Eastbound Transantlantic * Itinerary A * $3,120.98

this information is as of 10:00 am on 3/6/2014.  This information is provided ONLY to inform you of what I see displayed at a point in time.


----------



## Jean@NE

Thanks sooooo much for doing this. I see you are a military veteran. Do you also keep track of the Military discounts?


----------



## Justacruiser

The following prices is for 2 adults for a VGT.  See DisneyCruise.com website for other offers.  I also included current Military Rate (MTO) Offers

*Disney Dream*
4/13/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $2,347.52
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,931.52
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,523.52

Military Rate
4/13/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,507.52 Rooms 5A-7A
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A  

*Disney Fantasy*
None

*Disney Magic*
4/11/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,365.54
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,971.52
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,205.52

Military Rate
4/11/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,157.52 Rooms 4A-5A
4/14/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,507.52 Rooms 5B-5C
4/11/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,157.52 Rooms 4A-5C
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,267.52 Rooms 4B-5C
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $977.52 Rooms 4A-5C

*Disney Wonder*
4/13/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - $3,589.12


Military Rate
4/13/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - $1,733.12 Room 5C


----------



## sweetlovin'

This is awesome!!  Thank you for putting this together


----------



## Justacruiser

The following prices is for 2 adults for a VGT.  See DisneyCruise.com website for other offers.  I also included current Military Rate (MTO) Offers.  

*Disney Dream*
4/13/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $2,347.52
4/17/2014 - 3-Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,547.52 (NEW)
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,931.52
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,523.52

Military Rate
4/13/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,507.52 Rooms 5A-7A
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A  

*Disney Fantasy*
None

*Disney Magic*
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,971.52
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,205.52

Military Rate
4/14/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,507.52 Rooms 5B-5C
4/18/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,157.52 Rooms 4A-5C
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,267.52 Rooms 4B-5C
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $977.52 Rooms 4A-5C

*Disney Wonder*
4/13/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - $3,589.12


Military Rate
4/13/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - $1,733.12 Room 5C


----------



## Justacruiser

I bet there are some new discounts in the morning!!!!!


----------



## Justacruiser

The following prices is for 2 adults for a VGT. See DisneyCruise.com website for other offers. I also included current Military Rate (MTO) Offers. 

*Disney Dream*
4/13/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $2,347.52
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,931.52
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,523.52

Military Rate
4/13/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,507.52 Rooms 5A-7A
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A 

*Disney Fantasy*
None

*Disney Magic*4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,971.52
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,205.52

Military Rate
4/14/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,507.52 Rooms 5B-5C
4/18/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,157.52 Rooms 5C-7A (Change)
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,267.52 Rooms 4B-5C
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $977.52 Rooms 4A-5C
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,267.52 Rooms 4A-5B (New)
5/19/2014 - 12 Night Eastern Transantlantic - Itinerary A - $3,082.90 Rooms 10B-10A (New)

*Disney Wonder*
4/13/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - $3,589.12
4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - $2,133.12 (New, WOW)
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - $2,395.46 (New)

Military Rate
4/13/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - $1,733.12 Room 5C


----------



## Justacruiser

WOW!  I am ready to see what tomorrow brings.  Still waiting on my cruise to open up VGT or MTO.  I bet they open it up tomorrow!  We will see.


----------



## Geil

when or what time do they usually release them?  I am looking for 11 May on Dream ..  btw I just noticed IGT/OGT/VGT released for 2 May on Magic


----------



## Justacruiser

Geil said:


> when or what time do they usually release them?  I am looking for 11 May on Dream ..  btw I just noticed IGT/OGT/VGT released for 2 May on Magic



they can really show up anytime of the day.  I will keep an i out for you for the 11 May Dream.


----------



## KalamityJane

So, for those of you waiting on *GT bookings, do you have cabins booked or are you waiting to book? I'm just curious if booking *GT is cheaper than first day bookings.


----------



## Justacruiser

The following prices is for 2 adults for a VGT. See DisneyCruise.com website for other offers. I also included current Military Rate (MTO) Offers for Balcony rooms ONLY unless otherwise noted. 

*Disney Dream*
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,931.52
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,523.52

Military Rate
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A 

*Disney Fantasy*
None

*Disney Magic*
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,971.52
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,205.52
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,605.52 (New)
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - $1,265.52 (New)

Military Rate
4/14/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,507.52 Rooms 5B-5C
4/18/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,157.52 Rooms 7A (Change)
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,267.52 Rooms 4B-5C
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $977.52 Rooms 4A-5C
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,267.52 Rooms 4A-5B
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - $977.52 Rooms 4A-5B (New)

*Disney Wonder*
4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - $2,133.12
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - $2,395.46

Military Rate
None


----------



## Geil

Thanks! 
I am checking it frequently as well and the process is driving me insane LOL


----------



## Geil

Darn I can't reply to your PM as I have yet to reach 10 posts  
Anyways I would assume DCL decides to issue GT for cruises based on how many rooms are vacant so holding on to a reservation will likely decrease that chance?  I have gone through a bunch of them in April and I do see some types or even entire cruise dates forgoing GT on specific dates because the number of categories are much lower (can't say rooms as I can't find any info on how many rooms are left) 
Anybody knows what GUA (Guaranteed) could mean?  I have found categories listing unto 6 room numbers but never more so maybe GUA is for more than 6 rooms available?


----------



## Ofinn

KalamityJane said:


> So, for those of you waiting on *GT bookings, do you have cabins booked or are you waiting to book? I'm just curious if booking *GT is cheaper than first day bookings.



GT rates aren't released until after the PIF date. It really wouldn't make sense to PIF and wait for a GT. You would loose your deposit or more if it's past 45 days. You can't modify a regular booking to a GT rate. Sometimes GT rates are less than opening day prices and sometimes they're not. I think GT rates are great for people than cannot book a year or so out. Prices seem to jump at about 6 months out even if the cruise isn't selling well. At that point your probably better off waiting to see what is offered last minute.


----------



## Geil

I guess this being my first time cruise of this kind (i went cruising ones on the smallest ship you can imagine a decade ago so that doesn't really count but that sets a really low bar ) I can take pretty much any room I/O/V or even the toilet.  
Looking at the April 27 cruise GTs I see roughly a $500 discount compared to the cheapest offering within each type.  So thats not too shabby especially since the TA would still be able to give me OBC. ( HAHA I am throwing abbreviations like a pretend pro ) but my target date it is the second most filled up date in April/May so I am taking a higher risk to save $500 as I am likely to end up speeding $400 more instead for not being able to get inside and cheaper verandah.  But I guess that is little risk to take.  Slim or no chance is still a chance   wish I can get my hands on more useful data to make a better judgement...


----------



## Justacruiser

The following prices is for 2 adults for a VGT. See DisneyCruise.com website for other offers. I also included current Military Rate (MTO) Offers for Balcony rooms ONLY unless otherwise noted. 

Starting tomorrow I will start listing the IGT/OGT/VGT as well all the MTO rates.  Please comment IF you decide to book one of these dates so I don't feel that I am waisting my time.

Disney Dream
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,931.52
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,523.52

Military Rate
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A 

Disney Fantasy
None

Disney Magic
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,971.52
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $1,205.52
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,605.52
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - $1,265.52

Military Rate
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,267.52 Rooms 4B-5C
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - $977.52 Rooms 4A-5C
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - $1,267.52 Rooms 4A-5B
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - $977.52 Rooms 4A-5B

Disney Wonder
4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - $2,133.12
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - $2,395.46

Military Rate
None


----------



## Geil

darn still nothing for me   getting nervous LOL


----------



## Justacruiser

Geil said:


> darn still nothing for me   getting nervous LOL



me either.  Still banking on the MTO for 5/1 on the Dream.  17 days till sailing and over 100 balconies open.

You still might want to consider the 4/27 cruise.  Still has the VGT


----------



## Geil

I wish I could but joining friends so thats the main criteria as the kids will have more fun together especially since mine is kind of shy at first.  I almost got everything else locked down, airfare, hotel, rental car just this cruise thing and which theme parks to go to at what discount is driving me up the wall LOL
I can totally see your date coming up for....  so far it looks like they released on 
30 May - first half of April
7 April - second half of April
I really hope they are they are not sticking to that kind of release schedule and we will start seeing something for our dates next week latest......


----------



## Geil

this is what little data I have been tracking so far for 1May  - darn impossible to format 

1May -----	Inside -----------------	Ocean					
Date ------ IGT-	11A-	10A-	OGT-	9D-	9C-	9B-	8A-	4E
4/11/2014	 NA 	 GUA   2 	NA	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	6
4/12/2014	 NA 	 GUA    	NA	NA	GUA	GUA	6	GUA	6
4/13/2014	 NA 	 NA 	 NA 	NA	GUA	GUA	6	GUA	6

Verandah												
VGT-	7A-	6B-	6A-	5E-	5D-	5C-	5B-	5A-	4D-	4C-	4B-	4A
	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	1	6	6	6	6	6
	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	6	6	6	6	6
	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	GUA	6	6	6	6	6

Looks like not much movement.  strangely see how 9B changed from GUA to 6 rooms but 5B changed from 1 to GUA?  I can't make any sense of this LOL


----------



## Justacruiser

The following prices is for 2 adults for a VGT. See DisneyCruise.com website for other offers. I also included current Military Rate (MTO) Offers.  My codes for MTO rates will be I,O, and V where appropriate. 

Disney Dream
4/17/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,547.52 (New)
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/1,699.52  VGT/$1,931.52
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/1,387.52  OGT/$1,427.52  VGT/$1,523.52

Military Rate
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A 

Disney Fantasy
None

Disney Magic
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - OGT/$1,678,24  VGT/$1,971.52
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,097.52  VGT/$1,205.52
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - IGT/$1,105.52  OGT/1,305.52  VGT/$1,605.52
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - IGT/$1,005.54  OGT/$1,097.52  VGT/$1,265.52

Military Rate
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$1,107.52  O/$1,187.52  V/$1,267.52 Rooms 4B-5C
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - O/$827.52  V/$977.52 Rooms 4A-5C
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$987.52  O/$1,067.52  V/$1,267.52 Rooms 4A-5B
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - I/$767.52  O/$827.52   V/$977.52 Rooms 4A-5B

Disney Wonder
4/18/2014 - 5-Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary B - OGT/$1,873.12  (New) 
4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,973.12  VGT/$2,133.12
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - IGT/$1,445.46  OGT/$1,845.46  VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaksan Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$3,331.40

Military Rate
 4/18/2014 - 5-Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary B - I/$1,383.12  O/$1,483.12


----------



## jliehr

Looks like they released *GT's for

Dream
5/1 3 Night Bahamian Itinerary A OGT/$1097.52 VGT/$1169.52

Fantasy
5/10 7 Night Western Caribbean Itinerary C VGT/$3179.44
5/17 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Itinerary A IGT/$2711.48 OGT/$2809.48 VGT/$3159.48
5/24 7 Night Western Caribbean Itinerary C IGT/$3095.44 OGT/$3277.44 VGT/$3627.44
5/31 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Itinerary A IGT/$3076.48 OGT/$3257.48 VGT/$3607.48


----------



## Justacruiser

*Disney Dream*
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$1,587.52  OGT/1,699.52 VGT/$1,931.52
4/24/2014  3 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  IGT/$1,067.52  OGT/$1,097.52  VGT/$1,169.52 (New)
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/1,387.52 OGT/$1,427.52 
5/1/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1097.52   VGT/$1169.52

Military Rate
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  I/$1,107.52 Rooms 11C  O/$1,187.52 9D

*Disney Fantasy*
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  - VGT/$3179.44
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2711.48   OGT/$2809.48   VGT/$3159.48
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - IGT/$3095.44 OGT/$3277.44 VGT/$3627.44
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$3076.48   OGT/$3257.48   VGT/$3607.48 

*Disney Magic*
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - OGT/$1,678,24 VGT/$1,971.52
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,205.52
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - IGT/$1,105.52 OGT/1,305.52 VGT/$1,605.52
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - IGT/$1,005.54 OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,265.52

Military Rate
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$1,107.52 (11A) O/$1,187.52 (9A-9C) V/$1,267.52 Rooms 4B-5C
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - O/$827.52 (9A-9C) V/$977.52 Rooms (4A-7A)
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$987.52 (11A) O/$1,067.52 (9B-9C)  V/$1,267.52 Rooms (4A-5B)
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - I/$767.52 (10B) O/$827.52 (9A-9C) V/$977.52 Rooms 5B  (5B)

*Disney Wonder*
4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,973.12 VGT/$2,133.12
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - OGT/$1,845.46 VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$2,719.40  OGT/$3,331.40


----------



## Ofinn

Thanks for posting this. I booked the May 31 Eastern. I wasn't expecting to see these great rates on the Fantasy. It looks like I got a better price than opening booking opening for a family of four. 2a2k 5366 was the price.


----------



## jliehr

Ofinn said:


> Thanks for posting this. I booked the May 31 Eastern. I wasn't expecting to see these great rates on the Fantasy.



I think the extended winter is causing occupancy issues in May, every school in the Midwest seems to be in session until June now, we had 8 extra days added to our year which pushed us past Memorial day which messed up our plans


----------



## Ofinn

jliehr said:


> I think the extended winter is causing occupancy issues in May, every school in the Midwest seems to be in session until June now, we had 8 extra days added to our year which pushed us past Memorial day which messed up our plans



Could be, but other cruise lines have been offering some great discounts like kids sail free. I expect to see a lot more GT rates on DCL because they have priced themselves so much higher than the competition. Just my opinion.


----------



## Geil

BTW you guys noticed the VGT release for 17 April like only 3 days before embarking???  I was surprised that didn't get the treatment earlier as there were a lot of categories available.  So all hope is not lost especially if you can wait..... I am giving it another week before I throw in my towel though as it seems the date I am targeting is just too filled to get the treatment


----------



## Ofinn

Geil said:


> BTW you guys noticed the VGT release for 17 April like only 3 days before embarking???  I was surprised that didn't get the treatment earlier as there were a lot of categories available.  So all hope is not lost especially if you can wait..... I am giving it another week before I throw in my towel though as it seems the date I am targeting is just too filled to get the treatment



I waited for GT rates on the Dream last year and they never came. I've been watching the prices on the Fantasy and they kept going up and up. I thought "gee" these cruises must be selling well, but now they're discounted less then opening day prices. . I've done really well with GT rates. Every time we cruise we book on board, but I end up canceling it in favor of a great GT rate.  Good luck. My dh has  the first 2 weeks of Dec off. All four ships are in Florida so hopefully we'll score another great rate on one of the ships. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Justacruiser

*Disney Dream*
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  OGT/1,699.52 VGT/$1,931.52
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/1,387.52 OGT/$1,427.52  VGT/$1,523.52
5/1/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1097.52 VGT/$1169.52

Military Rate
4/20/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$1,267.52 Rooms 5A-7A
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  I/$1,107.52 Rooms 11C 

*Disney Fantasy*
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - VGT/$3179.44
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2711.48 OGT/$2809.48 VGT/$3159.48
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - OGT/$3277.44 VGT/$3627.44
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$3076.48 OGT/$3257.48 VGT/$3607.48 

*Disney Magic*
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - OGT/$1,678,24 VGT/$1,971.52
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,205.52
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - IGT/$1,105.52 OGT/1,305.52 VGT/$1,605.52
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,265.52

Military Rate
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$1,107.52 (10C-11A) O/$1,187.52 (9A-9C) V/$1,267.52 Rooms 4B-5C
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - O/$827.52 (9A) V/$977.52 Rooms (4A-7A)
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$987.52 (11A) O/$1,067.52 (9B-9C) V/$1,267.52 Rooms (4A-5B)
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - I/$767.52 (10B) O/$827.52 (9A-9C) 

*Disney Wonder*
4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,973.12 VGT/$2,133.12
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - OGT/$1,845.46 VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$2,719.40 OGT/$3,331.40


----------



## Geil

VGT for Dream 8 May got released sometime today


----------



## Justacruiser

*Disney Dream*
4/24/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A – OGT/1,097.52  VGT/$1,169.52
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/1,387.52 OGT/$1,427.52
5/1/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1097.52 
5/8/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,169.52 (New)

Military Rate
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A – I/$1,107.52 Rooms 11C  O/$1,187.52 9D

*Disney Fantasy*
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - VGT/$3179.44
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2711.48 OGT/$2809.48 VGT/$3159.48
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - OGT/$3277.44 VGT/$3627.44
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$3076.48 OGT/$3257.48 VGT/$3607.48 

Disney Magic
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - OGT/$1,678,24 VGT/$1,971.52
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,205.52
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - IGT/$1,105.52 OGT/1,305.52 VGT/$1,605.52
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,265.52

Military Rate
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$1,107.52 (10C-11A) O/$1,187.52 (9A-9C) V/$1,267.52 Rooms 4B-5C
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - O/$827.52 (9A) V/$977.52 Rooms (4A-7A)
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$987.52 (11A) O/$1,067.52 (9B-9C) V/$1,267.52 Rooms (4A-5B)
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - I/$767.52 (10B) O/$827.52 (9A-9C) 

*Disney Wonder*
4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,973.12 VGT/$2,133.12
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - OGT/$1,845.46 VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A – IGT/$2,719.40 OGT/$3,331.40


----------



## jliehr

Some other finds today I don't see listed, both on the Dream

5/1/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A VGT $1169.52
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A VGT $2027.52

Keep hoping the 5/29 sailing will open up, seems to have a ton of inventory available and the winter weather pushed our vacation back thanks to school.


----------



## Justacruiser

Disney Dream
4/24/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A – OGT/1,097.52 VGT/$1,169.52
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/1,387.52 OGT/$1,427.52  VGT/$1,523.52
5/1/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1097.52  VGT/$1,169.52
5/8/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,169.52 (New)
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,027.52
6/1/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,187.52

Military Rate
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A – I/$1,107.52 Rooms 11C O/$1,187.52 9D

Disney Fantasy
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - VGT/$3179.44
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2711.48 OGT/$2809.48 VGT/$3159.48
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - OGT/$3277.44 VGT/$3627.44
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$3076.48 OGT/$3257.48 VGT/$3607.48 

Disney Magic
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - VGT/$1,971.52
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,205.52
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - IGT/$1,105.52 OGT/1,305.52 VGT/$1,605.52
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - IGT/$1,005.54  OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,265.52

Military Rate
4/21/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$1,107.52 (10C-11A) O/$1,187.52 (9A-9C) V/$1,267.52 Rooms 4B-5C
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - O/$827.52 (9A) V/$977.52 Rooms (4A-7A)
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$987.52 (11A) O/$1,067.52 (9B-9C) V/$1,267.52 Rooms (4A-5B)
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - I/$767.52 (10B) O/$827.52 (9A-9C) 

Disney Wonder
4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,973.12 VGT/$2,133.12
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - OGT/$1,845.46 VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A – IGT/$2,719.40 OGT/$3,331.40  VGT/$4,001.00  (NEW)
6/2/2014 - 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$2,531    VGT/$3,763.40  (NEW)


----------



## Geil

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO they dared to skip my cruise date NOOOOOO 







sorry being such a drama queen


----------



## Ofinn

Geil said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO they dared to skip my cruise date NOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry being such a drama queen



What date are you waiting on?


----------



## Geil

Ofinn said:


> What date are you waiting on?



11 May is my target but chances really are going .... down the drain


----------



## myrtleturtle

I've got my fingers crossed for June 8 military rate.


----------



## mom2jcc

This is fantastic to stumble across Thank you!


----------



## Justacruiser

*Disney Dream*
4/24/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  OGT/1,097.52 
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/1,387.52 OGT/$1,427.52 
5/1/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - No *GT at present time
5/8/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,169.52 
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,027.52
6/1/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,187.52

Military Rate
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  I/$1,107.52 Rooms 11C D

*Disney Fantasy*
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - VGT/$3179.44
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2711.48 OGT/$2809.48 VGT/$3159.48
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - OGT/$3277.44 VGT/$3627.44
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$3076.48 OGT/$3257.48 VGT/$3607.48 

*Disney Magic*
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - IGT/$1,105.52 OGT/1,305.52 VGT/$1,605.52
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - IGT/$1,005.54 OGT/$1,097.52 

Military Rate
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$977.52 Rooms (4A-7A)
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$987.52 (11A) O/$1,067.52 (9B-9C) V/$1,267.52 Rooms (4A-5B)
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - I/$767.52 (10B-10A) O/$827.52 (9A-9C) 
5/9/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$767.52 (10A)  O/$827.52 (9A)  V/$887.52  (5B-5C)  New

*Disney Wonder*
4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,973.12 VGT/$2,133.12
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - OGT/$1,845.46 VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$2,719.40 OGT/$3,331.40
6/2/2014 - 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$2,531 VGT/$3,763.40 
__________________


----------



## Justacruiser

*Disney Dream*
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/1,387.52 OGT/$1,427.52  VGT/$1,523.52 
5/8/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$1,067.52  VGT/$1,169.52 
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,027.52
6/1/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,187.52

Military Rate
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A – I/$1,107.52 Rooms 11C O/$1,187.52
*
Disney Fantasy*
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - VGT/$3179.44
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2711.48 OGT/$2809.48 VGT/$3159.48
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - VGT/$3627.44
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$3075.48 OGT/$3257.48 VGT/$3607.48 

*Disney Magic*
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,097.52   VGT/$1,205.52
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - IGT/$1,105.52 VGT/$1,605.52
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - IGT/$1,005.54 OGT/$1,097.52  VGT/$1,265.52

Military Rate
4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$977.52 Rooms (4A-7A)
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$987.52 (11A) O/$1,067.52 (9B-9C) V/$1,267.52 Rooms (4A-5B)
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - I/$767.52 (10B-11A) O/$827.52 (9A-9C) 
5/9/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$767.52 (10B) O/$827.52 (9A) V/$887.52 (5B-5C)

*Disney Wonder*
4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,973.12 VGT/$2,133.12
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - OGT/$1,845.46 VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A – IGT/$2,719.40 OGT/$3,331.40
6/2/2014 - 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$2,531 VGT/$3,763.40


----------



## Justacruiser

*Disney Dream*
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$1,387.52  VGT/$1,523.52 
5/01/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,169.52
5/08/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$1,067.52 VGT/$1,169.52 
5/18/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - VGT/$1,707.52 (NEW)
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,027.52
5/29/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,487,52  VGT/$1,547,52 (NEW)
6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,187.52
6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,667.52  (NEW)
6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52  (NEW)
6/12/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,667,52    VGT/$1,787,52  (NEW)


*Disney Fantasy*
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - VGT/$3179.44
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2711.48 OGT/$2809.48 VGT/$3159.48
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - OGT/$3,277.44  VGT/$3627.44
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$3075.48 OGT/$3257.48 VGT/$3607.48 

Military Rate
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,409.44  (5A)  (NEW)
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,109.48 (11B)  O/$2,249.48 (9B)    V/$2,389.48 (5A)  (NEW)
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,619.44 (5A)  (NEW)
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,529.48 (11C)  O/$2,669.48  (9D)  V/$2,809.48  (NEW)

*Disney Magic*
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - VGT/$1,605.52
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - IGT/$1,005.54 OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,265.52
5/05/2014 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - OGT/$1,427.52    VGT/$1,651.52  (NEW)
5/09/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$1,005.54  OGT/$1,097.52  VGT/$1,265.52
5/12/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - OGT/$1,427.52  VGT/$1,651.52
5/16/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,097.52  VGT/$1,265.52

Military Rate
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - V/$1,267.52 Rooms (4A)
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - I/$767.52 (10B-11A) O/$827.52 (9A-9C)  V/$977.52  (5C)
5/09/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$767.52 (10B) O/$827.52 (9A) V/$887.52 (5A-5C)

*Disney Wonder*
4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,973.12 VGT/$2,133.12
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - OGT/$1,845.46 VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A – IGT/$2,719.40 OGT/$3,331.40
6/02/2014 - 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$2,531 VGT/$3,763.40 
__________________


----------



## Justacruiser

Updated as of 4pm EST 4/23/2014 below!


----------



## Justacruiser

This will be my last post until 5/5/2014 due to going on DCL Cruises #19 and #20.  

*Disney Dream*
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$1,387.52  OGT/$1,427.52 VGT/$1,523.52 
5/01/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A – Discount currently removed
5/08/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$1,067.52  OGT/$1,097.52  VGT/$1,169.52 
5/15/2014 – 3 Night Bahamian Cruise – Itinerary A – VGT/$1,169.52 (New)
5/18/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - VGT/$1,707.52 (NEW)
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,027.52
5/29/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,487,52 VGT/$1,547,52 (NEW)
6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,187.52
6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,667.52 (NEW)
6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52 (NEW)
6/12/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,667,52 VGT/$1,787,52 (NEW)

Military Rate
4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A – I/$1,107.52 (11C)

*Disney Fantasy*
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - VGT/$3179.44
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2711.48  VGT/$3159.48
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - OGT/$3,277.44 VGT/$3627.44
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$3075.48 VGT/$3607.48 

Military Rate
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,409.44 (5A) (NEW)
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,109.48 (11B) O/$2,249.48 (9B) V/$2,389.48 (5A) (NEW)
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,619.44 (5A) (NEW)
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,529.48 (11C) O/$2,669.48 (9D) V/$2,809.48 (NEW)

*Disney Magic*
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - VGT/$1,605.52
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - IGT/$1,005.54 OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,265.52
5/05/2014 - 4-Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - OGT/$1,427.52 VGT/$1,651.52 (NEW)
5/09/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$1,005.54 OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,265.52
5/12/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - OGT/$1,427.52 VGT/$1,651.52
5/16/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,097.52 VGT/$1,265.52

Military Rate
4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - V/$1,267.52 Rooms (4A)
5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - I/$767.52 (10B-11A) O/$827.52 (9A-9C) V/$977.52 (5C)
5/09/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$767.52 (10B) O/$827.52 (9A) V/$887.52 (5A-5C)

*Disney Wonder*4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,973.12 VGT/$2,133.12
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - OGT/$1,845.46 VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A – OGT/$3,331.40
6/02/2014 - 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$2,531 VGT/$3,763.40


----------



## Geil

Thanks for doing this..... Argh that huge gap in May is killing me   Oh well cruise is locked in so too late anyways.  I will abandon this thread now as I don;t want to see a deal popping up now after I already bought it LOL  GL everyone


----------



## gdstone04

Thank you so much for doing this!  It's one of my daily (okay, twice daily) stops.  I'm not looking for anything in particular, just browsing until I find the perfect deal.  I DCruised to Alaska in September 2013 snagging a spectacular deal.


----------



## Ofinn

Yes I thanks a lot. Hopefully we can keep this thread going until the end of the year and beyond. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that stalks the DCL website for the GT rates. My next target date is the week of Dec 6 I'm really hoping for a good GT rate on the Magic or Fantasy.


----------



## myrtleturtle

I booked my June 8 4 day on the Dream today! It was $800/ pp with the MTO. So excited!


----------



## luv2sleep

Justacruiser said:


> Disney Dream 4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/1,387.52 OGT/$1,427.52  VGT/$1,523.52 5/8/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$1,067.52  VGT/$1,169.52 5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,027.52 6/1/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,187.52  Military Rate 4/27/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A – I/$1,107.52 Rooms 11C O/$1,187.52  Disney Fantasy 5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - VGT/$3179.44 5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2711.48 OGT/$2809.48 VGT/$3159.48 5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - VGT/$3627.44 5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$3075.48 OGT/$3257.48 VGT/$3607.48  Disney Magic 4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,097.52   VGT/$1,205.52 4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - IGT/$1,105.52 VGT/$1,605.52 5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - IGT/$1,005.54 OGT/$1,097.52  VGT/$1,265.52  Military Rate 4/25/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$977.52 Rooms (4A-7A) 4/28/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - I/$987.52 (11A) O/$1,067.52 (9B-9C) V/$1,267.52 Rooms (4A-5B) 5/02/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary D - I/$767.52 (10B-11A) O/$827.52 (9A-9C) 5/9/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$767.52 (10B) O/$827.52 (9A) V/$887.52 (5B-5C)  Disney Wonder 4/27/2014 - 5 Night Western Caribbean - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,973.12 VGT/$2,133.12 5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - OGT/$1,845.46 VGT/$2,395.46 5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A – IGT/$2,719.40 OGT/$3,331.40 6/2/2014 - 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$2,531 VGT/$3,763.40


Is this based on 2 people? 
Is the first page going to be kept updated? It will get hard to search through pages and page of the thread to get a looking back perspective in terms of planning or anticipating/hoping for next year.


----------



## Munkamamacallie

Thanks so much for compiling this list.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Justacruiser

I am back from out B2B Dream vacation.  It was really, really nice.  

Here is an updated report as of this morning.

*Disney Dream*
5/15/2014  3 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  VGT/$1,169.52
5/18/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - VGT/$1,707.52
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,027.52
5/29/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,487,52 VGT/$1,547,52
6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,187.52
6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,667.52
6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52
6/12/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,787,52
6/15/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52
6/19/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,787,52
6/22/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$2,107.52  VGT/$2,347.52
6/26/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  OGT/$1,667.52 VGT/$1,787,52
6/29/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  VGT/$2,347.52

Military Rate
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  V/$1,707.52 (5A-7A)
6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,187.52 (5A-7A)
6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$1,667.52 (5A-7A)
6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)
6/15/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)
6/22/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)

*Disney Fantasy*
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  IGT/$2,731.44  OGT/$2,829.44
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2,711.48 OGT/$2,809.48  VGT/$3159.48
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  IGT/$3,095.44  OGT/$3,277.44  VGT/$3627.44
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$3,607.48 
6/07/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  VGT/$4,173.44
6/14/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$4,167.46  OGT/$4,349.46  VGT/$4,713.46
6/21/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  IGT/$4,187.44  VGT/$4,733.44
6/28/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$4,440.30

Military Rate
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,409.44 (5A)
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,109.48 (11B) O/$2,249.48 (9B) V/$2,389.48 (5A)
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,619.44 (5A)
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,529.48 (11C) V/$2,809.48 (5A)

*Disney Magic*
5/12/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - OGT/$1,427.52 VGT/$1,651.52

Military Rate
5/12/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - O/$1,067.52  (9A-9C)  V/$1,147.52 (5A)
6/26/2014  9 Night Mediterranean Cruise  Itinerary A  O/$3,358.30 (9A-9C)  V/$3,718.30 (5B)

*Disney Wonder*
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A  OGT/$3,331.40
6/02/2014 - 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$2,531 VGT/$3,763.40


----------



## luv2sleep

Justacruiser said:


> I am back from out B2B Dream vacation.  It was really, really nice.  Here is an updated report as of this morning.  Disney Dream 5/15/2014 &#150; 3 Night Bahamian Cruise &#150; Itinerary A &#150; VGT/$1,169.52 5/18/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - VGT/$1,707.52 5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,027.52 5/29/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$1,487,52 VGT/$1,547,52 6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,187.52 6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,667.52 6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52 6/12/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,787,52 6/15/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52 6/19/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,787,52 6/22/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A &#150; IGT/$2,107.52  VGT/$2,347.52 6/26/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A &#150; OGT/$1,667.52 VGT/$1,787,52 6/29/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A &#150; VGT/$2,347.52  Military Rate 5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A &#150; V/$1,707.52 (5A-7A) 6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,187.52 (5A-7A) 6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$1,667.52 (5A-7A) 6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A) 6/15/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A) 6/22/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A &#150; V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)  Disney Fantasy 5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C &#150; IGT/$2,731.44  OGT/$2,829.44 5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2,711.48 OGT/$2,809.48  VGT/$3159.48 5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C &#150; IGT/$3,095.44  OGT/$3,277.44  VGT/$3627.44 5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$3,607.48 6/07/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C &#150; VGT/$4,173.44 6/14/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A &#150; IGT/$4,167.46  OGT/$4,349.46  VGT/$4,713.46 6/21/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C &#150; IGT/$4,187.44  VGT/$4,733.44 6/28/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$4,440.30  Military Rate 5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,409.44 (5A) 5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,109.48 (11B) O/$2,249.48 (9B) V/$2,389.48 (5A) 5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,619.44 (5A) 5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,529.48 (11C) V/$2,809.48 (5A)  Disney Magic 5/12/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - OGT/$1,427.52 VGT/$1,651.52  Military Rate 5/12/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - O/$1,067.52  (9A-9C)  V/$1,147.52 (5A) 6/26/2014 &#150; 9 Night Mediterranean Cruise &#150; Itinerary A &#150; O/$3,358.30 (9A-9C)  V/$3,718.30 (5B)  Disney Wonder 5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - VGT/$2,395.46 5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A &#150; OGT/$3,331.40 6/02/2014 - 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A - OGT/$2,531 VGT/$3,763.40



Are these pp or for 2?


----------



## Stinkerbe11

I checked the DCL website and the rates appear to be for 2 people.


----------



## Justacruiser

Stinkerbe11 said:


> I checked the DCL website and the rates appear to be for 2 people.



yes, this is for two people.  thanks


----------



## Justacruiser

*Disney Dream*
5/18/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - VGT/$1,707.52
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,027.52
5/29/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$1,427  OGT/$1,487,52 VGT/$1,547,52
6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,187.52
6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,667.52
6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52
6/12/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$1,607.52  OGT/$1,667.52  VGT/$1,787,52
6/15/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52
6/19/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,787,52
6/22/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$2,107.52  VGT/$2,347.52
6/26/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  OGT/$1,667.52 VGT/$1,787,52
6/29/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  VGT/$2,347.52

Military Rate
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  V/$1,707.52 (5A-7A)
5/29/2014  3 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  V/$1,307.52 (5A-7A)
6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,187.52 (5A-7A)
6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$1,667.52 (5A-7A)
6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)
6/15/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)
6/22/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)

*Disney Fantasy*
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  IGT/$2,731.44  OGT/$2,829.44  VGT/$3,179.52
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2,711.48  VGT/$3159.48
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  IGT/$3,095.44  
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$3,607.48 
6/07/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  VGT/$4,173.44
6/14/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$4,167.46  OGT/$4,349.46  VGT/$4,713.46
6/21/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  IGT/$4,187.44  VGT/$4,733.44
6/28/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$4,440.30

Military Rate
5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,409.44 (5A)
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,109.48 (11B) O/$2,249.48 (9B) V/$2,389.48 (5A)
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,619.44 (5A)
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,529.48 (11C) V/$2,809.48 (5A)

*Disney Magic*
5/12/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - VGT/$1,651.52

Military Rate
5/12/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - O/$1,067.52  (9A-9C)  V/$1,147.52 (5A-5B)
6/26/2014  9 Night Mediterranean Cruise  Itinerary A  O/$3,358.30 (9A-9C)  V/$3,718.30 (5B)

*Disney Wonder*
5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A  OGT/$3,331.40
6/02/2014 - 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$3,763.40


----------



## Geil

Hard at work again   I hope you had a wonderful time and post a report or some pictures soon


----------



## lorimay

Justacruiser said:


> *Disney Dream*
> 5/18/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - VGT/$1,707.52
> 5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,027.52
> 5/29/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$1,427  OGT/$1,487,52 VGT/$1,547,52
> 6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,187.52
> 6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,667.52
> 6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52
> 6/12/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$1,607.52  OGT/$1,667.52  VGT/$1,787,52
> 6/15/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52
> 6/19/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,787,52
> 6/22/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$2,107.52  VGT/$2,347.52
> 6/26/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  OGT/$1,667.52 VGT/$1,787,52
> 6/29/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  VGT/$2,347.52
> 
> Military Rate
> 5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  V/$1,707.52 (5A-7A)
> 5/29/2014  3 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  V/$1,307.52 (5A-7A)
> 6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,187.52 (5A-7A)
> 6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$1,667.52 (5A-7A)
> 6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)
> 6/15/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)
> 6/22/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)
> 
> *Disney Fantasy*
> 5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  IGT/$2,731.44  OGT/$2,829.44  VGT/$3,179.52
> 5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2,711.48  VGT/$3159.48
> 5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  IGT/$3,095.44
> 5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$3,607.48
> 6/07/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  VGT/$4,173.44
> 6/14/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$4,167.46  OGT/$4,349.46  VGT/$4,713.46
> 6/21/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  IGT/$4,187.44  VGT/$4,733.44
> 6/28/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$4,440.30
> 
> Military Rate
> 5/10/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,409.44 (5A)
> 5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,109.48 (11B) O/$2,249.48 (9B) V/$2,389.48 (5A)
> 5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,619.44 (5A)
> 5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,529.48 (11C) V/$2,809.48 (5A)
> 
> *Disney Magic*
> 5/12/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - VGT/$1,651.52
> 
> Military Rate
> 5/12/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B - O/$1,067.52  (9A-9C)  V/$1,147.52 (5A-5B)
> 6/26/2014  9 Night Mediterranean Cruise  Itinerary A  O/$3,358.30 (9A-9C)  V/$3,718.30 (5B)
> 
> *Disney Wonder*
> 5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - VGT/$2,395.46
> 5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A  OGT/$3,331.40
> 6/02/2014 - 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$3,763.40





Thank you so much for posting this thread and keeping it updated!
I watch for it regularly.

I just saw an amazing Fl resident rate for any Floridians that are able to cruise last minute.
7 nights on the Fantasy from $990.00 inside to 1,120 for a 5A per person.
Eastern Caribbean on May 17th. 
WOW! We are going to be in Washington D.C. on that week but I did ask my husband if he wanted to switch to this cruise. LOL  Got turned down since we are doing an Eastern in the fall.
I think this is one of the lowest rates I've seen for The Fantasy.


----------



## lbgraves

Justacruiser said:


> yes, this is for two people.  thanks



I know you have answered this a few times now.  Updating the first post would probably be very helpful since most people look at the first post only.  Someone else asked if you were going to list the new rates in the first post.  That would probably make it easier for everyone as well as this thread keeps going, especially if they are checking quickly at work.  You could post the new prices as you have been doing for historical data, then copy & paste that information and just have the latest available offers in the first post.


----------



## Justacruiser

*Disney Dream*

5/15/2014  3 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  VGT/$1,169.52
5/18/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B  IGT/$1,547.52  OGT/$1,627.52  VGT/$1,707.52
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,027.52
5/29/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$1,427  OGT/$1,487,52 VGT/$1,547,52
6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,187.52
6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$1,667.52
6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52
6/12/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$1,607.52  OGT/$1,667.52  VGT/$1,787,52
6/15/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$2,347.52
6/19/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$1,607.52  OGT/$1,667.52  VGT/$1,787,52
6/22/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$2,107.52  OGT/$2,187.52  VGT/$2,347.52
6/26/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  OGT/$1,667.52 VGT/$1,787,52
6/29/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  VGT/$2,347.52
7/03/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$1,607.52  OGT/$1,667.52  VGT/$1,787,52
7/06/2014  4 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  VGT/$2,347.52
7/10/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$1,607.52  OGT/$1,667.52 VGT/$1,787,52
7/13/2014  4 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  IGT/$2,107.52  VGT/$2,347.52
7/17/2014  3 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  IGT/$1,607.52  OGT/$1,667.52  VGT/$1,787,52
7/20/2014  4 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  VGT/$2,347.52

Military Rate
5/25/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  V/$1,707.52 (5A-7A)
5/29/2014  3 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  V/$1,307.52 (5A-7A)
6/01/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,187.52 (5A-7A)
6/05/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$1,667.52 (5A-7A)
6/08/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)
6/12/2014  3 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  V/$1,157.52 (5A-7A)
6/15/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)
6/19/2014  3 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  V/$1,157.52 (5A-7A)
6/22/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  V/$2,347.52 (5A-7A)
6/26/2014  3 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  V/$1,157.52 (5A-7A)
6/29/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary A  V/$1,507.52 (5A-7A)
7/03/2014 - 3 Night Bahamian Cruise  Itinerary A  V/$1,157.52 (5A-7A)

*Disney Fantasy*

5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - IGT/$2,711.48  OGT/$2,809.48  VGT/$3159.48
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  OGT/$3,277.44  VGT/$3,627.44  
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$3,075.48  OGT/$3,257.48  VGT/$3,607.48 
6/07/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  VGT/$4,173.44
6/14/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A  IGT/$4,167.46  OGT/$4,349.46  VGT/$4,713.46
6/21/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  IGT/$4,187.44  VGT/$4,733.44
6/28/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$4,440.30

Military Rate
5/17/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,109.48 (11B) O/$2,249.48 (9B) V/$2,389.48 (5A)
5/24/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C - V/$2,619.44 (5A)
5/31/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - I/$2,529.48 (11C) V/$2,809.48 (5A)
6/07/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  V/$2,619.44 (5A)
6/14/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,949.46 (5A)
6/21/2014 - 7 Night Western Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary C  V/$2,969.44 (5A)
6/28/2014 - 7 Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise - Itinerary A - V/$2,816.30 (5A)


*Disney Magic*

Military Rate
5/12/2014 - 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - Itinerary B  I/$987.52  O/$1,067.52  (9A-9C)  
6/26/2014  9 Night Mediterranean Cruise  Itinerary A  O/$3,358.30 (9A-9C)  V/$3,718.30 (5A-5B)
7/5/2014 -   9 Night Mediterranean Cruise  Itinerary A  O/$3,358.30 (9A-9C)  V/$3,718.30 (5A-5B)
7/14/2014  12 Night Mediterranean Cruise  Itinerary D  I/$4,215.36 (10B)  O/$4,455.36  V/$4,935.36 (5B)

*Disney Wonder*

5/19/2014 - 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver - VGT/$2,395.46
5/24/2014 - 9 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A  OGT/$3,331.40
6/02/2014 - 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - Itinerary A - VGT/$3,763.40


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Justacruiser said:


> *Disney Magic*
> 
> Military Rate
> 
> 6/26/2014  9 Night Mediterranean Cruise  Itinerary A  O/$3,358.30 (9A-9C)  V/$3,718.30 (5A-5B)
> 7/5/2014 -   9 Night Mediterranean Cruise  Itinerary A  O/$3,358.30 (9A-9C)  V/$3,718.30 (5A-5B)
> 7/14/2014  12 Night Mediterranean Cruise  Itinerary D  I/$4,215.36 (10B)  O/$4,455.36  V/$4,935.36 (5B)



With the high prices of Med cruises this year (and next), I've been waiting to see whether they would be discounted. Will be interesting to see whether they eventually appear at the *GT rates as well. For comparison, we had a SPH room (10A) booked on gold/platinum for the 7/5 9-night above. Our price of 2A was $4930 and that included the 10% for OBB. That $3300 is a great price compared to opening day. It sure pays off to wait. 

Overall though the *GT rates don't seem to be as much of a bargain as they used to be, and with them appearing for most sailings it feels more like the implementation of a new pricing structure. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Justacruiser

05/15/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,169.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
05/18/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	$1,627.52	VGT	$1,707.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
05/25/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$1,867.52	OGT	$1,947.52	VGT	$2,027.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
05/29/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,427.52	OGT	$1,487.52	VGT	$1,547.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,307.52
06/01/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,187.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
06/05/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,667.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,307.52
06/08/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
06/12/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
06/15/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52
06/19/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
06/22/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$2,187.52	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52
06/26/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
06/29/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52
07/03/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
07/06/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
07/10/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
07/13/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
07/17/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
07/20/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
05/17/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$2,109.48	MTO/O	$2,249.48	MTO/V	$2,389.48
05/24/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$3,627.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,619.44
05/31/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$2,529.48	MTO/O	$2,669.48	MTO/V	$2,809.48
06/07/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$4,173.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,619.44
06/14/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,949.46
06/21/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	$4,187.44	OGT	-	VGT	$4,733.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,969.44
06/28/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$4,440.30	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,816.30
06/26/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
07/05/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
07/14/14	Magic	12	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/O	$4,455.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36
05/24/14	Wonder	9	Alaska	IGT	-	OGT	$3,331.40	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-


----------



## Justacruiser

*	05/18/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$1,547.52	OGT	$1,627.52	VGT	$1,707.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	05/25/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$1,867.52	OGT	$1,947.52	VGT	$2,027.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
	05/29/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,427.52	OGT	$1,487.52	VGT	$1,547.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,307.52
	06/01/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,187.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
	06/05/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,667.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,307.52
	06/08/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
*	06/12/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	06/15/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52
	06/19/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	06/22/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$2,187.52	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	06/26/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	06/29/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52
	07/03/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	07/06/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/10/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/13/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/17/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/20/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	05/17/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$3,159.48	MTO/I	$2,109.48	MTO/O	$2,249.48	MTO/V	$2,389.48
	05/24/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,619.44
	05/31/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$2,529.48	MTO/O	$2,669.48	MTO/V	$2,809.48
	06/07/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$4,173.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,619.44
	06/14/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,949.46
	06/21/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	$4,187.44	OGT	-	VGT	$4,733.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,969.44
	06/28/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$4,440.30	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,816.30
*	05/16/14	Magic	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$827.52	MTO/V	$887.52
	06/26/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
	07/05/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
	07/14/14	Magic	12	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/O	$4,455.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36
	05/24/14	Wonder	9	Alaska	IGT	-	OGT	$3,331.40	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-


----------



## dsnydaddy

Here's one of the best deals going right now.  

14 night EBPC in Sept has an OGT rate for just $3095 for two!  That's about $110 pp/per night.  

Now, I debated putting this one up, because frankly I was hoping to get upgraded into one of those Oceanviews for free (or at the very least a cheap upgrade at the port.)  But, really, if anyone has ever dreamed of a PC cruise.  Check this one out.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

dsnydaddy said:


> Here's one of the best deals going right now.
> 
> 14 night EBPC in Sept has an OGT rate for just $3095 for two!  That's about $110 pp/per night.
> 
> Now, I debated putting this one up, because frankly I was hoping to get upgraded into one of those Oceanviews for free (or at the very least a cheap upgrade at the port.)  But, really, if anyone has ever dreamed of a PC cruise.  Check this one out.



Agree that is awesome!  PC is on my bucket list for one day but must save up for the 11 Night Norway/Iceland/Scotland cruise next year.  Thanks for sharing with us 

Heather


----------



## Chipwich

dsnydaddy said:


> Here's one of the best deals going right now.  14 night EBPC in Sept has an OGT rate for just $3095 for two!  That's about $110 pp/per night.  Now, I debated putting this one up, because frankly I was hoping to get upgraded into one of those Oceanviews for free (or at the very least a cheap upgrade at the port.)  But, really, if anyone has ever dreamed of a PC cruise.  Check this one out.



I actually pulled the trigger on this yesterday!  Amazing, I went from no vacation to a two week cruise plus three days at wdw fully booked and paid for in one day. Needless to say, yesterday was a good day!


----------



## holula

dsnydaddy said:


> Here's one of the best deals going right now.  14 night EBPC in Sept has an OGT rate for just $3095 for two!  That's about $110 pp/per night.  Now, I debated putting this one up, because frankly I was hoping to get upgraded into one of those Oceanviews for free (or at the very least a cheap upgrade at the port.)  But, really, if anyone has ever dreamed of a PC cruise.  Check this one out.



It's on my bucket list one day.  We need to save for the EBTA next year!


----------



## dsnydaddy

Chipwich said:


> I actually pulled the trigger on this yesterday!  Amazing, I went from no vacation to a two week cruise plus three days at wdw fully booked and paid for in one day. Needless to say, yesterday was a good day!



Sweet!  It'll be fun sailing with you!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the update for 5/15/2014.  As stated by PP the Panama Canal has a OGT for the 09/2014 cruise.

*	05/18/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,707.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	05/25/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$1,867.52	OGT	$1,947.52	VGT	$2,027.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
	05/29/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,427.52	OGT	$1,487.52	VGT	$1,547.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,307.52
*	06/01/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$1,947.52	OGT	$2,027.52	VGT	$2,187.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
	06/05/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,667.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,307.52
	06/08/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
	06/12/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	06/15/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52
	06/19/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	06/22/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$2,187.52	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	06/26/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	06/29/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52
	07/03/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	07/06/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/10/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/13/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/17/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/20/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	05/17/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$3,159.48	MTO/I	$2,109.48	MTO/O	$2,249.48	MTO/V	$2,389.48
	05/24/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,619.44
	05/31/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$2,529.48	MTO/O	$2,669.48	MTO/V	$2,809.48
	06/07/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$4,173.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,619.44
	06/14/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,949.46
	06/21/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	$4,187.44	OGT	-	VGT	$4,733.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,969.44
	06/28/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$4,440.30	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,816.30
	06/26/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
	07/05/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
	07/14/14	Magic	12	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/O	$4,455.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36
*	09/20/14	Magic	7	Southern	IGT	$2,630.00	OGT	$2,950.00	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
*	09/27/14	Magic	7	Southern	IGT	-	OGT	$2,850.38	VGT	$3,450.42	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	05/24/14	Wonder	9	Alaska	IGT	-	OGT	$3,331.40	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
*	06/09/14	Wonder	7	Alaska	IGT	-	OGT	$2,993.40	VGT	$3,693.40	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
*	09/12/14	Wonder	14	Panama Canal	IGT	-	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is my update for today 5/15.  It will be my last update until 5/27 due to heading out for the 7-day cruise on the Fantasy on Saturday.    

*	05/18/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$1,547.52	OGT	-	VGT	$1,707.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	05/25/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$1,867.52	OGT	$1,947.52	VGT	$2,027.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
	05/29/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,427.52	OGT	$1,487.52	VGT	$1,547.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,307.52
	06/01/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$1,947.52	OGT	$2,027.52	VGT	$2,187.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
	06/05/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,667.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,307.52
	06/08/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52
	06/12/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	06/15/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52
	06/19/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	06/22/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$2,187.52	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	06/26/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	06/29/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52
	07/03/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52
	07/06/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/10/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/13/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/17/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	07/20/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
*	07/24/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
*	05/24/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	-	OGT	$3,277.44	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,619.44
	05/31/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$3,607.48	MTO/I	$2,529.48	MTO/O	$2,669.48	MTO/V	$2,809.48
*	06/07/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	$3,627.44	OGT	$3,809.44	VGT	$4,173.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,619.44
	06/14/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,949.46
	06/21/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	$4,187.44	OGT	-	VGT	$4,733.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,969.44
	06/28/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$4,440.30	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,816.30
	06/26/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
	07/05/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
	07/14/14	Magic	12	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/O	$4,455.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36
	09/20/14	Magic	7	Southern	IGT	$2,470.42	OGT	$2,816.36	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	09/27/14	Magic	7	Southern	IGT	-	OGT	$2,704.36	VGT	$3,264.36	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	05/24/14	Wonder	9	Alaska	IGT	-	OGT	$3,331.40	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	06/09/14	Wonder	7	Alaska	IGT	-	OGT	$2,993.40	VGT	$3,693.40	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-
	09/12/14	Wonder	14	Panama Canal	IGT	-	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-


----------



## Justacruiser

Got home from our latest DCL Cruise on Sunday.  Had a very nice time.  Here is the latest update. (X) Indicates changes!  Enjoy!


X	06/01/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,187.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,707.52
X	06/05/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,667.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,307.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,157.52
X	06/08/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,507.52
	06/12/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	06/15/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
X	06/19/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,157.52
X	06/22/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$2,187.52	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
X	06/26/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,157.52
	06/29/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/03/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/06/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/10/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
X	07/13/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/17/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/20/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/24/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
X	05/31/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$2,529.48	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,809.48	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
X	06/07/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	$3,627.44	OGT	$3,809.44	VGT	$4,173.44	MTO/I	$2,339.44	MTO/O	$2,479.44	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	$2,339.44	FLR/O	$2,479.44	FLR/V	-
X	06/14/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46	MTO/I	$2,669.46	MTO/O	$2,809.46	MTO/V	$2,949.46	FLR/I	$2,669.46	FLR/O	$2,809.46	FLR/V	$2,949.46
X	06/21/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	$4,187.44	OGT	-	VGT	$4,733.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,969.44	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$2,969.44
X	06/28/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$4,440.30	MTO/I	$2,536.30	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	$2,536.30	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	06/26/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/05/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/14/14	Magic	12	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/O	$4,455.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	09/20/14	Magic	7	Southern	IGT	$2,470.42	OGT	$2,816.36	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	09/27/14	Magic	7	Southern	IGT	-	OGT	$2,704.36	VGT	$3,264.36	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	06/09/14	Wonder	7	Alaska	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$3,693.40	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
X	09/12/14	Wonder	14	Panama Canal	IGT	$2,395.12	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	-	MTO/I	$2,116.12	MTO/O	$2,255.12	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-


----------



## dsnydaddy

Justacruiser said:


> Got home from our latest DCL Cruise on Sunday.  Had a very nice time.  Here is the latest update. (X) Indicates changes!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> X	06/01/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,187.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,707.52
> X	06/05/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,667.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,307.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,157.52
> X	06/08/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,507.52
> 06/12/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 06/15/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> X	06/19/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,157.52
> X	06/22/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$2,187.52	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> X	06/26/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,157.52
> 06/29/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 07/03/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 07/06/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 07/10/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> X	07/13/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 07/17/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 07/20/14	Dream	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 07/24/14	Dream	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> X	05/31/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$2,529.48	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,809.48	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> X	06/07/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	$3,627.44	OGT	$3,809.44	VGT	$4,173.44	MTO/I	$2,339.44	MTO/O	$2,479.44	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	$2,339.44	FLR/O	$2,479.44	FLR/V	-
> X	06/14/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46	MTO/I	$2,669.46	MTO/O	$2,809.46	MTO/V	$2,949.46	FLR/I	$2,669.46	FLR/O	$2,809.46	FLR/V	$2,949.46
> X	06/21/14	Fantasy	7	Western	IGT	$4,187.44	OGT	-	VGT	$4,733.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,969.44	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$2,969.44
> X	06/28/14	Fantasy	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$4,440.30	MTO/I	$2,536.30	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	$2,536.30	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 06/26/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 07/05/14	Magic	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 07/14/14	Magic	12	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/O	$4,455.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 09/20/14	Magic	7	Southern	IGT	$2,470.42	OGT	$2,816.36	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 09/27/14	Magic	7	Southern	IGT	-	OGT	$2,704.36	VGT	$3,264.36	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> 06/09/14	Wonder	7	Alaska	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$3,693.40	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
> X	09/12/14	Wonder	14	Panama Canal	IGT	$2,395.12	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	-	MTO/I	$2,116.12	MTO/O	$2,255.12	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-



That IGT rate on the EBPC in September was so crazy low that I almost bought another cabin.


----------



## Justacruiser

dsnydaddy said:


> That IGT rate on the EBPC in September was so crazy low that I almost bought another cabin.



those prices will not last long


----------



## Munkamamacallie

dsnydaddy said:


> That IGT rate on the EBPC in September was so crazy low that I almost bought another cabin.



Darn you teacher's schedule!  Oh wait, I'll be off for two months soon.  Nevermind!


----------



## Justacruiser

*Dream* 
x	06/01/14	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	$2,027.52	VGT	$2,187.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,707.52
	06/05/14	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,667.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,307.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,157.52
	06/08/14	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,707.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,507.52
	06/12/14	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	06/15/14	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	06/19/14	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,157.52
x	06/22/14	4	Bahamian	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$2,187.52	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	06/26/14	3	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$1,157.52
	06/29/14	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,507.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/03/14	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$1,157.52	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/06/14	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/10/14	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/13/14	4	Bahamian	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/17/14	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/20/14	4	Bahamian	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$2,347.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/24/14	3	Bahamian	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
*Fantasy	* 
X	06/07/14	7	Western	IGT	$3,627.44	OGT	$3,809.44	VGT	$4,173.44	MTO/I	$2,339.44	MTO/O	$2,479.44	MTO/V	$2,619.44	FLR/I	$2,339.44	FLR/O	$2,479.44	FLR/V	$2,619.44
	06/14/14	7	Eastern	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46	MTO/I	$2,669.46	MTO/O	$2,809.46	MTO/V	$2,949.46	FLR/I	$2,669.46	FLR/O	$2,809.46	FLR/V	$2,949.46
	06/21/14	7	Western	IGT	$4,187.44	OGT	-	VGT	$4,733.44	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,969.44	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$2,969.44
X	06/28/14	7	Eastern	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	$4,440.30	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	$2,816.30	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	$2,816.30
X	07/12/14	7	Eastern	IGT	$3,614.30	OGT	$3,697.30	VGT	$4,160.30	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
X	07/26/14	7	Eastern	IGT	$3,614.30	OGT	-	VGT	$4,160.30	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
*Magic* 
	06/26/14	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/05/14	9	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	07/14/14	12	Mediterranean	IGT	-	OGT	-	VGT	-	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/O	$4,455.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	09/20/14	7	Southern	IGT	$2,470.42	OGT	$2,816.36	VGT	-	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
	09/27/14	7	Southern	IGT	-	OGT	$2,704.36	VGT	$3,264.36	MTO/I	-	MTO/O	-	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-
*Wonder	* 
X	09/12/14	14	Panama Canal	IGT	$2,395.12	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	-	MTO/I	$2,115.12	MTO/O	$2,255.12	MTO/V	-	FLR/I	-	FLR/O	-	FLR/V	-


----------



## lilpooh108

Thanks for the heads up on the PC cruise. I've been looking at the price of the. PC cruise for a few years and this is the same as 2012 I think when iGT rates came out.  Anyway, dad just got of the Wonder on 5/24 and we booked him on the PC as of yesterday . DU got back to us within 2 hours and we booked right away.


----------



## dsnydaddy

lilpooh108 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the PC cruise. I've been looking at the price of the. PC cruise for a few years and this is the same as 2012 I think when iGT rates came out.  Anyway, dad just got of the Wonder on 5/24 and we booked him on the PC as of yesterday . DU got back to us within 2 hours and we booked right away.



Sweet!  It'll be a great cruise.


----------



## Justacruiser

Ok, so I have a lot of time on my hands.  Decided to give you a different format.  Hopefully you will like this one.

6/1/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,187.52
6/5/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,667.52
6/7/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	IGT	$3,627.44	OGT	$3,809.44	VGT	$4,173.44
6/8/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
6/12/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,787.52
6/14/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46
6/15/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
6/19/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
6/21/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	IGT	$4,187.44	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,733.44
6/22/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$2,187.52	VGT	$2,347.52
6/26/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
6/28/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,440.30
6/29/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
7/3/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
7/6/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
7/10/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
7/12/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,796.30	VGT	$4,160.30
7/13/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
7/17/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
7/20/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
7/24/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
7/26/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	IGT	$3,614.30	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,160.30
9/12/2014	Wonder	14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C	IGT	$2,395.12	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	$0.00


6/1/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,707.52
6/5/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
6/7/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,479.44	FLR/V	$2,619.44
6/8/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,507.52
6/14/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	FLR/I	$2,669.46	FLR/O	$2,809.46	FLR/V	$2,949.46
6/21/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44
6/26/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
6/28/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	FLR/I	$2,536.30	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00


6/1/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,707.52
6/5/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,307.52
6/7/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,479.44	MTO/V	$2,619.44
6/8/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,707.52
6/12/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
6/14/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$2,669.46	MTO/O	$2,809.46	MTO/V	$2,949.46
6/19/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
6/21/2014	Fantasy	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
6/26/2014	Magic	9 Night Mediterranean - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
6/26/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
6/29/2014	Dream	4 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
7/3/2014	Dream	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
7/5/2014	Magic	9 Night Mediterranean - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
7/14/2014	Magic	12 Night Mediterranean - D	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/O	$4,455.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36
9/12/2014	Wonder	14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C	MTO/I	$2,115.12	MTO/O	$2,255.12	MTO/V	$0.00


----------



## holula

That's a great rate for the EBPC, wish I could go!


----------



## lilpooh108

dsnydaddy said:


> Sweet!  It'll be a great cruise.


 Yup, they're pretty excited!  My mom didn't get to come with us on the cruise 2 weeks ago so she's making up for lost time.  I guess if I were her I'd trade 14 days on the Wonder for missing 5 with us 



Justacruiser said:


> Ok, so I have a lot of time on my hands.  Decided to give you a different format.  Hopefully you will like this one.



This is alot easier to read, thanks!  Thanks for putting all this time in


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

IGT, OGT, VGT showing for the 6/23/14 and 6/30/14 Alaska!!! Wow for 2 IGT it's $1874! I think VGT might be gone on the 6/30/14. 

Heather


----------



## luv2sleep

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> IGT, OGT, VGT showing for the 6/23/14 and 6/30/14 Alaska!!! Wow for 2 IGT it's $1874! I think VGT might be gone on the 6/30/14.  Heather



Wow. The airfare though.


----------



## letsgoreds

OGTx2 for Aug 18 $2854 and Aug 25 $2784 for Alaska.

The VGT for June 30 does appear to be gone.


----------



## jenhelgren

Hoping for something great for the Fall months! Do you post offer codes also or just GT rates?


----------



## sabrecmc

Waiting for that July 3 Dream cruise to offer a FLR rate...come on, DCL!  Momma needs to be sitting on Castaway Cay reading the new Outlander book...


----------



## Trera

sabrecmc said:


> Waiting for that July 3 Dream cruise to offer a FLR rate...come on, DCL!  Momma needs to be sitting on Castaway Cay reading the new Outlander book...



We are waiting for the exact same thing! Hope to see you on board!


----------



## Justacruiser

jenhelgren said:


> Hoping for something great for the Fall months! Do you post offer codes also or just GT rates?



we will see if I have the time when they come around.


----------



## Justacruiser

letsgoreds said:


> OGTx2 for Aug 18 $2854 and Aug 25 $2784 for Alaska.
> 
> The VGT for June 30 does appear to be gone.



thanks for the Alaska info.  Updated this morning.  I guess it came out after I created my report.  Or, I missed it, lol.


----------



## Justacruiser

**GT*
Dream	6/5/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,667.52
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/15/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/22/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$2,187.52	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/29/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/3/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/6/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/10/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/13/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/17/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/20/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/24/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/31/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	IGT	$1,457.52	OGT	$1,517.52	VGT	$1,607.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	IGT	$3,627.44	OGT	$3,809.44	VGT	$0.00
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,733.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,440.30
Fantasy	7/12/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,160.30
Fantasy	7/26/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	IGT	$3,614.30	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,160.30
Wonder	6/23/2014	7 Night Alaska - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,573.40	VGT	$3,903.40
Wonder	6/30/2014	7 Night Alaska - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,573.40	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	8/18/2014	7 Night Alaska - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,853.40	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	8/25/2014	7 Night Alaska - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,783.40	VGT	$3,553.40
Wonder	9/1/2014	7 Night Alaska - A	IGT	$2,195.40	OGT	$2,643.40	VGT	$3,623.40
Wonder	9/8/2014	4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	IGT	$1,332.52	OGT	$1,628.52	VGT	$1,788.52
Wonder	9/12/2014	14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C	IGT	$2,395.12	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	$0.00
Magic	9/20/2014	7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	IGT	$2,470.42	OGT	$2,816.36	VGT	$0.00
Magic	9/27/2014	7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,704.36	VGT	$3,264.36

*Military Rate*
Dream	6/5/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,307.52
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,707.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/22/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/29/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	7/3/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	7/6/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	7/10/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	7/17/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	MTO/I	$2,339.44	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,619.44
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$2,669.46	MTO/O	$2,809.46	MTO/V	$2,949.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,816.30
Wonder	9/12/2014	14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C	MTO/I	$2,115.12	MTO/O	$2,255.12	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic	6/26/2014	9 Night Mediterranean - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
Magic	7/5/2014	9 Night Mediterranean - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
Magic	7/14/2014	12 Night Mediterranean - D	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/O	$4,455.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36

*Florida Resident*
Dream	6/5/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	FLR/I	$2,339.44	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,619.44
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	FLR/I	$2,669.46	FLR/O	$2,809.46	FLR/V	$2,949.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,816.30


----------



## bhc2000

Thank you so very much!  Your updates are better than checking prices at Disney Cruise itself, .  Do you have a guess if there will be *GT rates for the Dream for August (2014)?  We cannot afford to go otherwise.  We are watching the August 21 3-night sailing.  Thank you once again for your hard work.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Justacruiser

bhc2000 said:


> Thank you so very much!  Your updates are better than checking prices at Disney Cruise itself, .  Do you have a guess if there will be *GT rates for the Dream for August (2014)?  We cannot afford to go otherwise.  We are watching the August 21 3-night sailing.  Thank you once again for your hard work.  Much appreciated.



that will be a tough time, there should be discounts so closed to starting, but I am not 100% sure.  And, it is the weekend before a major holiday.  Hopefully something will come out after the first part or middle of June.


----------



## bhc2000

Thanks again.  Is there a certain minimum number of days before a sail date that if no *GT rates come out, we should think about other plans?  So, for example, for the August 21, if no *GT rates come out by August 7 or 14, then we should conclude that no such rates will come out between then and the sail date.  Thanks.



Justacruiser said:


> that will be a tough time, there should be discounts so closed to starting, but I am not 100% sure.  And, it is the weekend before a major holiday.  Hopefully something will come out after the first part or middle of June.


----------



## Justacruiser

For that particular cruise all of the Inside, Ocean View and Verandah rooms below 5C are in a Guarantee status, meaning you cannot select a room.  That gnerally means that either the ship is pretty well booked OR they have reserved some room for upcoming IGT/OGT/VGT discounts.  But it is pretty weird that all of those categories are in that status.  With the Gaurantee status, it is not a reduced price.  Plus it makes it where you don't have a choice in room assignements.

I would keep looking in the hopes that they offer something in the next few days.  Otherwise I am thinking that the ship is getting pretty full.  There can be last minute discounts in single digit of days, you just never know.  Will let you know if I find anything else out.


----------



## jrabbit

I see that the Southern Caribbean cruises are starting to show up - our opening day price for a 9B is still better than the OGT rate

and thanks for this thread ... we might try to take an Alaska trip if the price is right at the end of the summer --- why should the Floridian's always get the great rates!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the last update for the week.  I have now included GREAT DEAL column in the report.  My idea of a GREAT DEAL is as follows:  I Discounts:  $175 per person/per night including taxes and fees; O Discounts:  $200 per person/per night including taxes and fees;  V Discounts:  $225 per person/per night including taxes and fees.  Now that is my idea of GREAT.  I take into account lodging, entertainment value, and eating costs.  Also, it will be hard to find GREAT DEALs during the next few months, but they do pop up now and then.  Hope you have a GREAT WEEKEND!

**GT Rates*
Dream	6/5/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,667.52
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/15/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/22/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$2,187.52	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/29/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/3/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/6/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/10/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/13/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/17/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/20/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/24/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/31/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,457.52	OGT	$1,517.52	VGT	$1,607.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$3,627.44	OGT	$3,809.44	VGT	$0.00
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,733.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,440.30
Fantasy	7/12/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,160.30
Fantasy	7/26/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$3,614.30	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,160.30
Wonder	6/23/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,573.40	VGT	$3,903.40
Wonder	6/30/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,573.40	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	8/18/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,853.40	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	8/25/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,783.40	VGT	$3,553.40
Wonder	9/1/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$2,195.40	OGT	$2,643.40	VGT	$3,623.40
Wonder	9/8/2014	4 Night Vancouver to San Diego;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$1,332.52	OGT	$1,628.52	VGT	$1,788.52
Wonder	9/12/2014	14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$2,395.12	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	$0.00
Magic	9/20/2014	7 Night Southern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$2,470.42	OGT	$2,816.36	VGT	$0.00
Magic	9/27/2014	7 Night Southern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,704.36	VGT	$3,264.36

*Military Discounts*
Dream	6/5/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,307.52
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,707.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/15/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;		Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/22/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/29/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	7/3/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	7/6/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	7/10/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	7/17/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$2,669.46	MTO/O	$2,809.46	MTO/V	$2,949.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,676.30	MTO/V	$2,816.30
Wonder	9/12/2014	14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$2,115.12	MTO/O	$2,255.12	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic	6/26/2014	9 Night Mediterranean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
Magic	7/5/2014	9 Night Mediterranean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
Magic	7/14/2014	12 Night Mediterranean - D;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/O	$4,455.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36


*Florida Rates*
Dream	6/5/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;		Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;		Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$2,339.44	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,619.44
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$2,669.46	FLR/O	$2,809.46	FLR/V	$2,949.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,816.30


----------



## lilpooh108

Wow those IGT June Alaskas went FAST!!  Ugh I really wish I could have done it.  Such good *GT rates this year!


----------



## cali cruiser

This is a great thread! I am kind of confused though as I thoughy the PIF date needed to pass before they released GT rates.  I am surprised to see 2 of the Southern Carib. Cruises on here. We will be on the 7-14 Magic in the med and planned to book the 10-11 Southern Carib. Cruise while on board.  However, if the 9-27 cruise has already been released GT then maybe the 10-11 isnt far behind. Just hope it doesn't sell out before we board the Magic on 7-14.


----------



## Justacruiser

cali cruiser said:


> This is a great thread! I am kind of confused though as I thoughy the PIF date needed to pass before they released GT rates.  I am surprised to see 2 of the Southern Carib. Cruises on here. We will be on the 7-14 Magic in the med and planned to book the 10-11 Southern Carib. Cruise while on board.  However, if the 9-27 cruise has already been released GT then maybe the 10-11 isnt far behind. Just hope it doesn't sell out before we board the Magic on 7-14.



*GT rates do normally come out after the PIF dates, however if the cruise in not booking at a progression level that is comfortable, they can offer anytime.  Hope the 10/11 date discount shows up for you.  I will release todays discounts in a couple of hours.


----------



## KalamityJane

Justacruiser said:


> *GT rates do normally come out after the PIF dates, however if the cruise in not booking at a progression level that is comfortable, they can offer anytime.  Hope the 10/11 date discount shows up for you.  I will release todays discounts in a couple of hours.


Yeah, I noticed the EBPC coming up had GT rates a few days before PIF date. Which is kind of nice if you aren't set on a certain room, you could cancel and rebook!


----------



## Justacruiser

**GT*
Dream	6/5/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,667.52
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/15/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/22/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/29/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/3/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/6/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/10/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/13/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/17/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/20/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/24/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/31/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$1,457.52	OGT	$1,517.52	VGT	$1,607.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$3,627.44	OGT	$3,809.44	VGT	$4,173.44
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$4,187.44	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,733.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,440.30
Fantasy	7/12/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,160.30
Fantasy	7/26/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$3,614.30	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,160.30
Wonder	6/23/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,573.40	VGT	$3,903.40
Wonder	6/30/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,573.40	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	8/18/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,853.40	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	8/25/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,783.40	VGT	$3,553.40
Wonder	9/1/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$2,195.40	OGT	$2,643.40	VGT	$3,623.40
Wonder	9/8/2014	4 Night Vancouver to San Diego;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$1,332.52	OGT	$1,628.52	VGT	$1,788.52
Wonder	9/12/2014	14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$2,395.12	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	$0.00
Magic	9/20/2014	7 Night Southern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	No	IGT	$2,470.42	OGT	$2,816.36	VGT	$0.00
Magic	9/27/2014	7 Night Southern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL:	Yes	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,704.36	VGT	$3,264.36

*MILITARY DISCOUNTS*
Dream	6/5/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,307.52
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,707.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/15/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/22/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/29/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	7/3/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	7/6/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	7/10/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	7/17/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,619.44
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$2,669.46	MTO/O	$2,809.46	MTO/V	$2,949.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,676.30	MTO/V	$2,816.30
Fantasy	7/5/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	7/19/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Wonder	9/12/2014	14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$2,115.12	MTO/O	$2,255.12	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic	6/26/2014	9 Night Mediterranean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$3,718.30
Magic	7/5/2014	9 Night Mediterranean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,358.30	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic	7/14/2014	12 Night Mediterranean - D;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/O	$4,455.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36

*FLORIDA DISCOUNTS*
Dream	6/5/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,619.44
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$2,669.46	FLR/O	$2,809.46	FLR/V	$2,949.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,676.30	FLR/V	$2,816.30
Fantasy	7/5/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	7/19/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	GREAT DEAL	Yes	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44


----------



## cali cruiser

Thanks so much for posting this info.  It is really nice of you to do this for everyone


----------



## jenhelgren

Just wondering if there is any pattern to DCL's release of GT rates. Is it usually in the middle of the night, evening, a weekday, weekend, etc????? I know the rule of thumb is 60 days but they had some of the July GT rates out before the 60 day mark and July is not even off season..so I am still being patient for September/October.....


----------



## Disneyaddictz

I feel so silly asking this but I'm new to the world of dcl and trying to get caught up on the lingo, is there a trick to finding the gt rates or do you just search cruise itineraries individually for the gt rates?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Disneyaddictz said:


> I feel so silly asking this but I'm new to the world of dcl and trying to get caught up on the lingo, is there a trick to finding the gt rates or do you just search cruise itineraries individually for the gt rates?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Typically (but not always) the *GT rates will release once it gets inside the 75 day window.  Just go to DCL's website and search various dates & itineraries.  If you see a rate that looks low on the left column go look at it.  Look at each of the stateroom type tabs:  Inside, Oceanview, Verandah.  If there's a *GT rate you'll see it in red when you click the tabs.


----------



## Disneyaddictz

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Typically (but not always) the *GT rates will release once it gets inside the 75 day window.  Just go to DCL's website and search various dates & itineraries.  If you see a rate that looks low on the left column go look at it.  Look at each of the stateroom type tabs:  Inside, Oceanview, Verandah.  If there's a *GT rate you'll see it in red when you click the tabs.



Great thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## myosotisd

could IGT/OGT/VGT get down because i'm looking for Alaska 1st September and i found the discount rates a bit high (for example IGT was 1400$ last year and it's 2200$ now)


----------



## Justacruiser

myosotisd said:


> could IGT/OGT/VGT get down because i'm looking for Alaska 1st September and i found the discount rates a bit high (for example IGT was 1400$ last year and it's 2200$ now)



it will not go lower than the rate provided.  Generally if they don't get the response they want they will open other discounts such as MTO and FLR.


----------



## Justacruiser

jenhelgren said:


> Just wondering if there is any pattern to DCL's release of GT rates. Is it usually in the middle of the night, evening, a weekday, weekend, etc????? I know the rule of thumb is 60 days but they had some of the July GT rates out before the 60 day mark and July is not even off season..so I am still being patient for September/October.....



Acually, the more I try to understand it, the more confused I get.  I do notice alot of *GT comes out during the day on Tuesday and MTO has some movement on Thurday.  But generally they can offer discounts anytime.  That's why I look and post all the time.

I will actually be starting a new heading called Change/New which will include ANY change/new cruise date.  It will be located in both the Change/New sction and the appropriate discount listing.  After the first posting of the change or new, I will remove it from that list.


----------



## Justacruiser

*Changes/New*
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Fantasy	7/12/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$3,614.30	OGT	$3,796.30	VGT	$4,160.30
Wonder	9/12/2014	14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	$0.00

**GT*
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/15/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/22/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/29/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/3/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/6/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/10/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/13/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/17/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/20/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/24/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/31/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,457.52	OGT	$1,517.52	VGT	$1,607.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	IGT	$3,627.44	OGT	$3,809.44	VGT	$4,173.44
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	IGT	$4,187.44	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,733.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,440.30
Fantasy	7/12/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$3,614.30	OGT	$3,796.30	VGT	$4,160.30
Fantasy	7/26/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$3,614.30	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,160.30
Wonder	6/30/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,573.40	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	8/18/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,853.40	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	8/25/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,783.40	VGT	$3,553.40
Wonder	9/1/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	IGT	$2,195.40	OGT	$2,643.40	VGT	$3,623.40
Wonder	9/8/2014	4 Night Vancouver to San Diego;	IGT	$1,332.52	OGT	$1,628.52	VGT	$1,788.52
Wonder	9/12/2014	14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	$0.00
Magic	9/20/2014	7 Night Southern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$2,470.42	OGT	$2,816.36	VGT	$0.00
Magic	9/27/2014	7 Night Southern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,704.36	VGT	$3,264.36

*FLORIDA RESIDENCE*
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,619.44
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	FLR/I	$2,669.46	FLR/O	$2,809.46	FLR/V	$2,949.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	7/5/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	7/19/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44

*MILITARY DISCOUNTS*
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,707.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/15/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/29/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	7/3/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	7/6/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	7/10/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	7/17/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,619.44
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	MTO/I	$2,669.46	MTO/V	$2,949.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	7/5/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	7/19/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Magic	6/26/2014	9 Night Mediterranean - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$3,718.30
Magic	7/14/2014	12 Night Mediterranean - D;	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36


----------



## Justacruiser

*Changes/New*
Dream	7/13/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/27/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$2,779.52	OGT	$2,971.52	VGT	$3,163.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	IGT	$3,627.44	OGT	$3,809.44	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	8/25/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,783.40	VGT	$0.00

Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,676.30	FLR/V	$0.00


Dream	6/22/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,676.30	MTO/V	$0.00

**GT*
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/15/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/22/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$2,107.52	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	6/29/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/3/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/6/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/10/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/13/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/17/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/20/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,347.52
Dream	7/24/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,667.52	VGT	$1,787.52
Dream	7/27/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$2,779.52	OGT	$2,971.52	VGT	$3,163.52
Dream	7/31/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	IGT	$1,457.52	OGT	$1,517.52	VGT	$1,607.52
Fantasy	6/7/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	IGT	$3,627.44	OGT	$3,809.44	VGT	$0.00
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$4,167.46	OGT	$4,349.46	VGT	$4,713.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	IGT	$4,187.44	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,733.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,440.30
Fantasy	7/12/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,796.30	VGT	$4,160.30
Fantasy	7/26/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$3,614.30	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,160.30
Wonder	6/30/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,573.40	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	8/18/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,853.40	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	8/25/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,783.40	VGT	$0.00
Wonder	9/1/2014	7 Night Alaska - A;	IGT	$2,195.40	OGT	$2,643.40	VGT	$3,623.40
Wonder	9/8/2014	4 Night Vancouver to San Diego;	IGT	$1,332.52	OGT	$1,628.52	VGT	$1,788.52
Wonder	9/12/2014	14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,095.12	VGT	$0.00
Magic	9/20/2014	7 Night Southern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$2,470.42	OGT	$2,816.36	VGT	$0.00
Magic	9/27/2014	7 Night Southern Caribbean - A;	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,704.36	VGT	$3,264.36

*FLORIDA RESIDENTS*
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,157.52
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	FLR/I	$2,669.46	FLR/O	$2,809.46	FLR/V	$2,949.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	6/28/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,676.30	FLR/V	$0.00
Fantasy	7/5/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	7/19/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,969.44

*MILITARY DISCOUNT*
Dream	6/8/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,707.52
Dream	6/12/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/15/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/19/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/22/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	6/26/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	6/29/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	7/3/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	7/6/2014	4 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,507.52
Dream	7/10/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Dream	7/17/2014	3 Night Bahamian - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,157.52
Fantasy	6/14/2014	7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A;	MTO/I	$2,669.46	MTO/V	$2,949.46
Fantasy	6/21/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	7/5/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Fantasy	7/19/2014	7 Night Western Caribbean - C	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,969.44
Magic	6/26/2014	9 Night Mediterranean - A;	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/V	$3,718.30
Magic	7/14/2014	12 Night Mediterranean - D;	MTO/I	$4,215.36	MTO/V	$4,935.36


----------



## Justacruiser

*GT
Cruise Name	Date	IGT	IGT PRICE	OGT	OGT PRICE	VGT	VGT PRICE
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	6/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,904.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	6/30/2014	IGT	$1,874.00	OGT	$2,573.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	8/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,854.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	8/25/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,784.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	IGT	$1,607.52	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/8/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,188.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,471.00	OGT	$2,817.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,705.00	VGT	$3,265.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	IGT	$4,168.00	OGT	$4,350.00	VGT	$4,714.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,441.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$3,797.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	IGT	$4,188.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,734.00
Wonder, 14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C	9/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,046.00	VGT	$0.00


----------



## jenhelgren

Just bumping up the thread for you-still waiting for great fall prices!

An off question for the DCL vets-Do you book through DCL or with an agent? Is there a particular agent that offers more OBC? Our first DCL cruise we booked straight through DCL and I loved applying my own gift cards at my leisure to the balance but DCL happened to have an OBC offer so we didn't miss out on anything by booking direct. I haven't seen OBC offers through DCL this year so I think we might use an agent to maximize our savings!


----------



## Justacruiser

_I decided to throw the report in a different format.  The format for now will be the ship, itinerary, date order.  That will allow you to look specifically for the ship and the number of days you want.  Hopefully the format is simple enough.  Happy Discounts_


**GT RATES​*Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/8/2014	IGT	$2,107.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,188.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	IGT	$4,168.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,714.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$3,797.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	IGT	$4,188.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,734.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,471.00	OGT	$2,817.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,705.00	VGT	$3,265.00
Wonder, 14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C	9/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,046.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	6/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,904.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	6/30/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,574.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	8/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,854.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	8/25/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,784.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY DISCOUNTS*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,708.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	MTO/I	$2,670.00	MTO/O	$2,810.00	MTO/V	$2,950.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00

*FLORIDA RATES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/8/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	FLR/I	$2,670.00	FLR/O	$2,810.00	FLR/V	$2,950.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00


----------



## Justacruiser

**GT Discounts*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,188.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	IGT	$4,168.00	OGT	$4,350.00	VGT	$4,714.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,441.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$3,797.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	IGT	$4,188.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,734.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,471.00	OGT	$2,817.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C	9/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,046.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	6/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,904.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	6/30/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,574.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	8/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,854.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	8/25/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,784.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00


*Military Discounts*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	MTO/I	$2,670.00	MTO/O	$2,810.00	MTO/V	$2,950.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,677.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00


*Florida Discounts*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,098.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,248.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	FLR/I	$2,670.00	FLR/O	$2,810.00	FLR/V	$2,950.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00


----------



## sabrecmc

No FLR for the July 3 cruise, eh.  Dang it, DCL.  You're killing me here.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Justacruiser said:


> *OK, SO I TRIED JUST UPDATING THIS PAGE, HOWEVER PEOPLE AREN'T COMMENTING TO KEEP THE THREAD ACTIVE IN THE TOP OF THE THREADS, SO I WILL NOW BE UPDATING BY ADDING A NEW COMMENT.  I DO LIKE MY NEW FORMAT SO I WILL KEEP WITH IT.  ANY QUESITONS OR COMMENTS, PLEASE LET ME KNOW.  I JUST DON'T LIKE HAVING TO GO TO PAGE 3 TO FIND THIS THREAD.  I DO SPEND A LOT OF TIME PER DAY UPDATING.*
> 
> I am on the DCL sight pretty much daily looking for discounts to include VGT, MTO and FLR Rates.  So, I will start a thread and update this post (Post 1) as ofton as possible.  The pricing listed is for two adults fairs plus taxes and fees.  Enjoy!  Please post comments if you end up booking from this thread.



So, is there an update?


----------



## Justacruiser

princessshmoo said:


> so, is there an update?



#118


----------



## Justacruiser

sabrecmc said:


> No FLR for the July 3 cruise, eh.  Dang it, DCL.  You're killing me here.



nope, sorry


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Justacruiser said:


> #118



Oh, so the new updates are now going to be at the end of the thread?  Not the first post?


----------



## Justacruiser

PrincessShmoo said:


> Oh, so the new updates are now going to be at the end of the thread?  Not the first post?



yes, to keep the thread in the top couple of pages, comments have to be input, so i am inputting with updatas  Just viewing the report will not keep it from dropping down a few to many pages.  

Feel free to comment and let me know if you have found the cruise date you were lookiing for specific dates.  If you provde a specific date you are looking I will try to look out for you and send you a private message if/when your date desired shows up.

happy cruising!


----------



## SteffyLou

Wow, this is amazing of you to do and update often!

I'm looking into the June 28 7 day Fantasy cruise. I noticed that they only have VGT rooms.  Should I assume it is pretty full if that is the only GT they have? Was hoping to spend less than what is offered (although that is a fabulous price)! Any chance you think they open IGT or OGT?

Thanks!


----------



## Justacruiser

SteffyLou said:


> Wow, this is amazing of you to do and update often!
> 
> I'm looking into the June 28 7 day Fantasy cruise. I noticed that they only have VGT rooms.  Should I assume it is pretty full if that is the only GT they have? Was hoping to spend less than what is offered (although that is a fabulous price)! Any chance you think they open IGT or OGT?
> 
> Thanks!



No, from what I can tell the inside and oceanview are almost all sold out.  Only 1 category left in each and limited only one per if you try to book.  If you want that cruise I would book the VGT.  If you look at the same cruise for the 6/14 you will see that the IGT rate for 2 is $4168.  I think the additional $250 is well worth it for a balcony for 7-days.  

By the way, my answer is my own personal opinion and is only my opinion, lol.


----------



## dsnydaddy

Justacruiser said:


> No, from what I can tell the inside and oceanview are almost all sold out.  Only 1 category left in each and limited only one per if you try to book.  If you want that cruise I would book the VGT.  If you look at the same cruise for the 6/14 you will see that the IGT rate for 2 is $4168.  I think the additional $250 is well worth it for a balcony for 7-days.
> 
> By the way, my answer is my own personal opinion and is only my opinion, lol.



I agree.  $250 is a steal for a verandah.  

BTW: Justacruiser, I thought I was a freak about tracking cruises and prices,  you make me look like a slacker.  There's a lot of work there.


----------



## Justacruiser

dsnydaddy said:


> I agree.  $250 is a steal for a verandah.
> 
> BTW: Justacruiser, I thought I was a freak about tracking cruises and prices,  you make me look like a slacker.  There's a lot of work there.



thanks, I design database programs on the side and this is utilizing a Access Database.  I created pretty simple forms for the input.  It's just a matter of pulling the dates at the website.

Does everyone like this format?  I currently have it by ship, by itinerary, and then by date.  I figure most people know the ship and itinerary, this allows you to compare discounts.

Any suggests, let me know.


----------



## jcemom

I like this format.


----------



## Justacruiser

thanks Tracey!


----------



## Munkamamacallie

Thanks!  I love the "changes" at the top.  
In case anyone else is interested...
I called Disney to ask - If you served in the military, but did not retire from there or you are not currently serving you do not qualify for the MIL discounts.  In other words no discount for an honorable discharge. Darn.


----------



## jlmarr

Justacruiser said:


> thanks, I design database programs on the side and this is utilizing a Access Database.  I created pretty simple forms for the input.  It's just a matter of pulling the dates at the website.


 Oh, good.  I was worried you were doing this manually, which probably wouldn't be sustainable.  But if you've got it scripted then .  Thanks for what you're doing!


----------



## SteffyLou

Thank you!


----------



## Justacruiser

*New Discounts*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00

Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00

Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,677.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00	Yes
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00	Yes
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00	Yes
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00	Yes
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00

Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	FLR/I	$2,670.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,950.00


Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	MTO/I	$2,670.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,950.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,677.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00

**GT DISCOUNT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	IGT	$4,168.00	OGT	$4,350.00	VGT	$4,714.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,441.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	IGT	$4,188.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,734.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	6/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,904.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY DISCOUNTS*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	MTO/I	$2,670.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,950.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,677.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA DISCOUNTS*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,248.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	FLR/I	$2,670.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,950.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,677.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00


----------



## Trera

They are holding that FLR discount off on the 7/3 Dream sailing. Skipped over to 7/10.


----------



## sabrecmc

Trera said:


> They are holding that FLR discount off on the 7/3 Dream sailing. Skipped over to 7/10.



I know, they're killing me.  We can jump on at the last moment, so it isn't a huge issue, and we'll take the GT rate if that is all we get, but I keep thinking the FLR will pop up.  That's a fairly significant difference for us, so I'd feel much better about it if we could get the FLR rate.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the update as of 10AM CST, 6/9/2014

*NEW*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	FLR/I	$2,670.00	FLR/O	$2,810.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	MTO/I	$2,670.00	MTO/O	$2,810.00	MTO/V	$0.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	IGT	$4,168.00	OGT	$4,350.00	VGT	$4,714.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,441.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	IGT	$4,188.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,734.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	6/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,904.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*Florida Discounts*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,248.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	FLR/I	$2,670.00	FLR/O	$2,810.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,677.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*Military Discounts*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	MTO/I	$2,670.00	MTO/O	$2,810.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,677.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00


----------



## smitty11k

We are looking at the Sept. 1st 2014 Alaska cruise.  There is a VGT rate for $1,715 pp.  Is that good?  I just came off the Fantasy but didn't book on board because this rate was still cheaper (especially with OBC from TA).  Do you think the rates will go down closer to sailing?  I got royally (blanked) on price of last cruise due to last minute GT rates. TIA for help!


----------



## Justacruiser

smitty11k said:


> We are looking at the Sept. 1st 2014 Alaska cruise.  There is a VGT rate for $1,715 pp.  Is that good?  I just came off the Fantasy but didn't book on board because this rate was still cheaper (especially with OBC from TA).  Do you think the rates will go down closer to sailing?  I got royally (blanked) on price of last cruise due to last minute GT rates. TIA for help!



I personally like the Verandah better than an Oceanview but there is a great OGT for $2,644 for two adults along with the VGT rate of $3,624 for the same two adults.  Unless you are Military and are hoping for a last minute MTO, I would jump on that rate.  You are saving a minimum of 20% with the VGT rate.

You might even consider the B2B including the Vancouver to San Diego cruise the OGT/VGT specials right now.  That would be an awesome 11 days if you have the time and money.

But again, you will NOT find a cheaper 9/1 Alaska cruise price unless you are MTO and want to risk waiting.

Happy Sailing.


----------



## Silverfox97

I'm Shocked at the FLR for the first 2 southerns. Scott texted me this AM when he was putting his Monday AM 'special offers' post together that he didn't believe it!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	IGT	$4,168.00	OGT	$4,350.00	VGT	$4,714.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,441.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	IGT	$4,188.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,734.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	6/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,904.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00


*MTO*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	MTO/I	$2,670.00	MTO/O	$2,810.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,677.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,248.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	FLR/I	$2,670.00	FLR/O	$2,810.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,677.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00


----------



## sweetlovin'

Silverfox97 said:


> I'm Shocked at the FLR for the first 2 southerns. Scott texted me this AM when he was putting his Monday AM 'special offers' post together that he didn't believe it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I wasn't as shocked, but I keep looking at them.  We had a lot of people drop off the Oct 4th, so it doesn't surprise me the Sept 27th week didn't sell well.  I wonder if they will come out with Oct 4th rates as well.

 I do think you were right about the Oct 11th staying popular because of the repo following it.


----------



## TexasMouseFan

Do you know when discounts / specials for the 2014 Panamal Canal cruise will come out?  TIA


----------



## dsnydaddy

TexasMouseFan said:


> Do you know when discounts / specials for the 2014 Panamal Canal cruise will come out?  TIA



Boy, you kind of missed out on that one. IGT and OGT rates were out at least 2 to 3 weeks ago


----------



## mikewdw

how do these discounts work?  just finished first cruise, and loved it!  we are both teachers and if price was right might could go with only a few days notice during summer.  we are 5 (2 adults, 3 kids) and I don't know enough yet to understand how this whole process works.  any info appreciated or if there is a thread that explains it please let me know.
thanks 
mikewdw


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

What does IGT/OGT/VGT/MTO rate mean?


----------



## n2mm

MnMzMoMi4LiFe said:


> What does IGT/OGT/VGT/MTO rate mean?



Wondered too. I would love to take another cruise if the price was right. Wish they would offer dvc members some good deals. My dh is a vet but does not qualify for the military discount according to the rules. Not a Florida resident.


----------



## Trera

sabrecmc said:


> I know, they're killing me.  We can jump on at the last moment, so it isn't a huge issue, and we'll take the GT rate if that is all we get, but I keep thinking the FLR will pop up.  That's a fairly significant difference for us, so I'd feel much better about it if we could get the FLR rate.



Now you just have to hope the GT rates don't go away while you are waiting in the FLR rate.


----------



## Trera

n2mm said:


> Wondered too. I would love to take another cruise if the price was right. Wish they would offer dvc members some good deals. My dh is a vet but does not qualify for the military discount according to the rules. Not a Florida resident.



Those are guaranteed rate cabins that Disney is offering. 

I = inside
O = ocean view
V = veranda 

You get a discounted rate but Disney assigns you the room in the type you pay for.


----------



## jcemom

MnMzMoMi4LiFe said:


> What does IGT/OGT/VGT/MTO rate mean?



IGT = Inside Stateroom Guarantee
OGT = Oceanview Stateroom Guarantee
VGT = Verandah Stateroom Guarantee

These categories have restrictions and must be paid in full at the time of booking. You do not get to choose your room and I don't believe you are permitted to even make requests as to location or anything. You get what they give you, basically, in exchange for the discount.

MTO is a military rate.


----------



## Flossbolna

There is a thread exlaining the *GT rates.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2914256


----------



## Justacruiser

IGT - Inside Stateroom with Restrictions
OGT - Outside Stateroom with Restrictions
VGT - Gauranteed Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah

Restrictions for IGT/OGT/VGT
When booking this restricted-fare category stateroom, 
please note the following: 
New bookings only. Existing reservations cannot be modified to these new categories. 
You are reserving a stateroom within the selected stateroom type: Inside, Oceanview or Verandah*.
 Disney Cruise Line will assign your specific stateroom at a later time, based on remaining availability.
 Specific stateroom requests will not be accommodated.
 Full payment is required at the time of booking for all Guests and is non-refundable.
 Sail date and stateroom category changes are not permitted.
 The stateroom offer cannot be combined with any other discounted or promotional offer.
 Full legal names of all Guests are required at time of booking and no name changes are allowed.
 * Most Verandah staterooms include a private verandah with a clear plexiglass wall; some may include a solid white wall depending upon location. A limited number of Oceanview and Verandah staterooms may include a partially obstructed view.

US Military Rates (MTO)
Special U.S. Military Rates 
In honor of the brave men and women who serve this country, Disney Cruise Line is proud to offer special military rates on select Disney cruises.

Special military rates are limited to a maximum of one stateroom per military member, per sailing.
About Disney Cruises
 Cast off on an unforgettable adventure for the entire family! During your cruise, you and your loved ones can enjoy: Broadway-caliber song-and-dance spectaculars
 An array of exciting, Disney-themed activities and experiences for kids, teens, adults and families
 A culinary confection of the finest and freshest food at sea from Disney's unique and convenient Rotational Dining
 Disney's very own private island paradise, Castaway Cay

Best of all, you'll enjoy the legendary hospitality and commitment to excellence that Disney is known foreach and every day of your vacation.

Eligibility 
Special Military rates are available to all retired and active U.S. Military personnel (or spouse), including U.S. Air Force, U.S. Army, U.S. Marines, U.S Navy, U.S. Coast Guard, U.S. National Guard, U.S. Army Reserve and U.S. Department of Defense personnel. Active and retired members (or spouse) of the U.S. military must provide valid identification at time of check-in. This offer is limited to a maximum of one stateroom per military member (or spouse), per sailing. A U.S. Military service member (or spouse) is required to sail to take advantage of this offer. Activated members (or spouse) of the U.S. National Guard or the U.S. Army Reserve must also show active duty orders (active duty papers must be dated as of January 1st of the previous year to qualify).

Florida Residents Rates
To take advantage of this offer, be sure to enter the special booking code "FLR" when booking your cruise. Proof of Florida residency is required for at least one adult member on the reservation within 48 hours of booking.


----------



## Justacruiser

*New*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00

*Changes*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Cruise Name	Date	FLR/I	FLR/I PRICE	FLR/O	FLR/O PRICE	FLR/V	FLR/V PRICE
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,677.00	FLR/V	$0.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	IGT	$4,168.00	OGT	$4,350.00	VGT	$4,714.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,441.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	IGT	$4,188.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,734.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	6/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,904.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY DISCOUNTS*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	MTO/I	$2,670.00	MTO/O	$2,810.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,677.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA DISCOUNTS*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,248.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	FLR/I	$2,670.00	FLR/O	$2,810.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,677.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00


----------



## TexasMouseFan

dsnydaddy said:


> Boy, you kind of missed out on that one. IGT and OGT rates were out at least 2 to 3 weeks ago



Crazy me, but I would like to hold out for a VGT special.  I have the 2015 trip booked for now, but may want to switch if the price is really good.  Either way...I'm doing a PC cruise!


----------



## dsnydaddy

TexasMouseFan said:


> Crazy me, but I would like to hold out for a VGT special.  I have the 2015 trip booked for now, but may want to switch if the price is really good.  Either way...I'm doing a PC cruise!



I doubt that they release VGT on this Sept sailing.  The verandah's sold out in a big hurry on this one.  Now since the release of the Baltic and Hawaiian cruises we've had a lot of defectors so there are some verandah's now but not enough to justify a VGT rate.  The OGT rate was out for a long time and has done a good job of eliminating a lot of the surplus oceanviews and the release if the IGT's was very short lived.  My guess is because the OGT was doing so well.


----------



## ptcbass

Sorry to ask a dumb questions but what are these rates for? They are too high to be per person rates. 

Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - 
A	7/24/2014 - IGT $1,608.0O    OGT $1,668.00    VGT  $1,788.00


----------



## dsnydaddy

ptcbass said:


> Sorry to ask a dumb questions but what are these rates for? They are too high to be per person rates.  Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014 - IGT $1,608.0O    OGT $1,668.00    VGT  $1,788.00


 I believe that they are for a cabin with two people.  That's the default search parameter on the Disney cruise site.


----------



## ptcbass

dsnydaddy said:


> I believe that they are for a cabin with two people.  That's the default search parameter on the Disney cruise site.



Thanks! That makes more sense considering the time of year. We just went (3 of us) on Dream and it wasn't a GT rate for $1750 so that is why I was asking.


----------



## Justacruiser

As previously explained in this thread.  The pricing I have listed is for the price of 2 adults plus taxes and fees.

Here are the current dicsounts as of 10AM CST 6/11/2014.

*CHANGES*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,677.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	IGT	$4,168.00	OGT	$4,350.00	VGT	$4,714.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,441.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	IGT	$4,188.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,734.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY DISCOUNTS*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	MTO/I	$2,670.00	MTO/O	$2,810.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,677.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA DISCOUNTS*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,248.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/14/2014	FLR/I	$2,670.00	FLR/O	$2,810.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,677.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

Tomorrow I plan to start a new category called SLEEPER PRICES.  My definition of sleeper price are those prices that are *normal fair prices*, but what I percieve as a very good deal.  I list the category along with the prices.  Let me know if you like.  For now I will be looking for sleeper prices thru the end of the year.  Will put out my picks periodically.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Justacruiser - I check this everyday, so thank you


----------



## ptcbass

Yes, Thank you so much for posting this!!  I can't wait for the later September numbers come out for the Dream.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is my first installment of  SLEEPER PRICES.  This post is for the all ships with a period date of 9/1/2014 - 12/31/2014.  I put this report in Date order rather than itinerary oder.  Let me know what you think.

9/4/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,140.00	7A	$1,230.00
9/7/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,444.00	7A	$1,564.00
9/11/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,200.00
9/14/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$1,452.00	7A	$1,564.00
9/18/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,128.00	7A	$1,200.00
9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,444.00	7A	$1,564.00
9/25/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$1,116.00	7A	$1,200.00
9/28/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,404.00	7A	$1,524.00
10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,277.00
10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,701.00
10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,661.00
10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,277.00
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,501.00	7A	$1,621.00
11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,127.00	7A	$1,217.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9D	$1,501.00	7A	$1,621.00
11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$1,133.00	7A	$1,217.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,501.00	7A	$1,621.00
11/21/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,307.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,501.00	7A	$1,621.00
12/5/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,097.00	6B	$1,205.00
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$1,469.00	7A	$1,581.00
12/12/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,127.00	7A	$1,217.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,661.00
9/20/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A					7A	$2,845.00
11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					7A	$2,927.00
9/12/2014	Wonder, 14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C	11B	$3,886.00	9D	$4,642.00	7A	$5,706.00
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B					6A	$2,098.00
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,558.00	9C	$1,788.00	7A	$1,998.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,448.00			7A	$1,868.00
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,458.00	9B	$1,508.00	6A	$1,928.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,448.00	9D	$1,398.00	5B	$1,798.00
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,598.00	9D	$1,728.00	7A	$2,048.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,508.00	9D	$1,678.00	7A	$1,938.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,448.00	9B	$1,498.00	7A	$1,868.00
11/2/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$2,139.00	9D	$2,559.00	7A	$2,923.00
11/9/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11C	$2,125.00	9D	$2,545.00	7A	$2,909.00
11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11C	$2,148.00	9D	$2,568.00


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW DISCOUNTS*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,734.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00

**GT*
Cruise Name	Date	IGT	IGT PRICE	OGT	OGT PRICE	VGT	VGT PRICE
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,441.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,734.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/15/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00


----------



## abridgel

I was trying to see how much my family of 4 could save on a VGT rate and looked up this cruise

Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 8/3/2014 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,348.00


I didn't see the VGT rate when I plugged all of us in - however if I only search for 2 adults the rate is presented. I tried reserving the VGT rate for 2 adults and adding 2 more to the stateroom via the reservation system and it stops me.

Wow this rubs me the wrong way the VGT is only offered for 2 adults and not a family. Why would this be?


----------



## KalamityJane

abridgel said:


> I was trying to see how much my family of 4 could save on a VGT rate and looked up this cruise  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 8/3/2014 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,348.00  I didn't see the VGT rate when I plugged all of us in - however if I only search for 2 adults the rate is presented. I tried reserving the VGT rate for 2 adults and adding 2 more to the stateroom via the reservation system and it stops me.  Wow this rubs me the wrong way the VGT is only offered for 2 adults and not a family. Why would this be?



Is it closed for quad occupancy maybe? Try it with 3 people?


----------



## Ofinn

abridgel said:


> I was trying to see how much my family of 4 could save on a VGT rate and looked up this cruise
> 
> Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 8/3/2014 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,348.00
> 
> 
> I didn't see the VGT rate when I plugged all of us in - however if I only search for 2 adults the rate is presented. I tried reserving the VGT rate for 2 adults and adding 2 more to the stateroom via the reservation system and it stops me.
> 
> Wow this rubs me the wrong way the VGT is only offered for 2 adults and not a family. Why would this be?



Many staterooms only sleep 3. The staterooms that sleep four usually sell out faster.


----------



## Justacruiser

The issue is not rooms for 4 are sold out.  The problem is that currently DCL has only set rooms aside that sleep 3 or less for VGT.  Probably trying to sell more rooms with 4 or more.

In reviewing the DCL website, I noticed that 7/13 and 7/27 has a VGT for 4 open.  Does that date work for you?


----------



## abridgel

No I think we are more along the lines of late Aug and September really but just seeing what we "could" book and how much the savings would be.

Hopefully there will be some VGT's in September. That month we should be flexible.


----------



## Justacruiser

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,441.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MTO*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00


----------



## Justacruiser

*New*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/19/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,441.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$3,615.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,076.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,248.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,076.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,248.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00


----------



## abridgel

Thank you for updating this - I check on a daily basis looking for late August or 1st week of September rates.


----------



## Trera

I keep hoping for a FLR for 7/3 Dream but doesn't look like it is going to happen.


----------



## sabrecmc

Trera said:


> I keep hoping for a FLR for 7/3 Dream but doesn't look like it is going to happen.



I gave up and booked the VGT.  I hope one does come out for you maybe right before, but we'd already booked flights, so were definitely going to be on the ship.  I couldn't take it anymore!


----------



## Justacruiser

*CHANGES*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$2,348.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,076.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,248.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	6/21/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/19/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00


----------



## abridgel

Historically when have the Canadian rates been released?


----------



## Justacruiser

abridgel said:


> Historically when have the Canadian rates been released?



honestly I don't really know.  I keep dropping CAN in periodically but haven't seen anything since I started the thread.


----------



## staceyeileen

Thanks for keeping up with this!  I check it every day


----------



## SixtoMouse

i check this everyday thank you for doing this for us.
Waiting on MTO sept or oct


----------



## Trera

sabrecmc said:


> I gave up and booked the VGT.  I hope one does come out for you maybe right before, but we'd already booked flights, so were definitely going to be on the ship.  I couldn't take it anymore!



Not so sure they will ever release one for this cruise but if they don't, we will wait until our back to back in late August. If they do, we will pack up and drive on over. Lol


----------



## n2mm

What time does the website release new prices?  OP, do you ever catch any DVC offers?  Thanks for updating this thread.


----------



## Justacruiser

I have expanded the report to now include CANADA Discount Rates!

*NEW*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,261.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	IGT	$2,108.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,076.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY DISCOUNTS*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/22/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,509.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA DISCOUNTS*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA DISCOUNTS*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,261.00


----------



## Justacruiser

n2mm said:


> What time does the website release new prices?  OP, do you ever catch any DVC offers?  Thanks for updating this thread.



Normally I will pull the report in the morning.  Sometimes I go and check for updates in the early afternoon.  I think they update the system during normal duty hours on M-F.  Not really sure since I don't work DCL.

I am not DVC so I have never looked for the discount.  If I can locate something I will publish on this thread.  

It is nice to see the thread growing.  Currently this thread is at about 500 hits a day!!!!!!!  Thank you all for viewing.  It makes the hour I put in daily worth it.  Enjoy!


----------



## abridgel

So those Canada discounts are exclusive to Canadians or just the regular IGT/OGT/VGT rates?


----------



## Justacruiser

abridgel said:


> So those Canada discounts are exclusive to Canadians or just the regular IGT/OGT/VGT rates?



Canadian Residents can use the CAN discount of the IGT/OGT/VGT.  However, I would use the Canadian Rate when possible because you can choose the category from what is available thru that discount, and room rather than have to wait for DCL to decide your category and room number.


----------



## holula

This is an AWESOME thread!!


----------



## Justacruiser

holula said:


> This is an AWESOME thread!!



thanks to everyone for making it a productive thread.


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,076.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*CANADA DISCOUNTS*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,261.00

*MILITARY DISCOUNTS*
Cruise Name	Date	MTO/I	MTO/I PRICE	MTO/O	MTO/O PRICE	MTO/V	MTO/V PRICE
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,509.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA DISCOUNTS*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00


----------



## cali cruiser

I look at this thread every day, sometimes more than once! Im still waiting for the 10-11 Southern Carr.  I was thinking it was already close to being sold out; however, the other day a cat 11C opened up, making it even less expensive.  I guess we will end up booking this cruise in 3 weeks on the 7-14 Med. At least we will get the 10% even if it will still be alot more than opening day prices. Thanks again for all your work getting this info out to everyone


----------



## n2mm

I too must really need a cruise bad. I check this tread several times a day and also the dcl website. I would love to see a price break on the sep 26th 5 night DD.  It looks like there's availability. I took a 3 night cruise in May and it's just not long enough. I'm still kicking myself for not booking a 2015 cruise. 

I get excited when I see new low prices but get over it when I realize they are military or Florida ones. My husband is a vet but we don't qualify.  And we are dvc members but haven't seen any offers lately from them. 

My husband said he's expecting me to call him any day now telling him I booked a last minute cruise...time will tell!


----------



## Justacruiser

cali cruiser said:


> I look at this thread every day, sometimes more than once! Im still waiting for the 10-11 Southern Carr.  I was thinking it was already close to being sold out; however, the other day a cat 11C opened up, making it even less expensive.  I guess we will end up booking this cruise in 3 weeks on the 7-14 Med. At least we will get the 10% even if it will still be alot more than opening day prices. Thanks again for all your work getting this info out to everyone



I have my own way to find out about how full the ship is.  Right now, it appears that there are very few rooms left.  There are only a few categories you can select a room.  Everything else listed on the sight is in a GTY status.  There is 1 listing for 11C, several for 10B and 3 for 9D (oceanview) left without selecting a room that will give the you GTY status.

I would book now and then re-shop once on board.  More than likely you will get a better deal onboard, but they do allow you to re-shop on board. IMHO


----------



## Justacruiser

n2mm said:


> I too must really need a cruise bad. I check this tread several times a day and also the dcl website. I would love to see a price break on the sep 26th 5 night DD.  It looks like there's availability. I took a 3 night cruise in May and it's just not long enough. I'm still kicking myself for not booking a 2015 cruise.
> 
> I get excited when I see new low prices but get over it when I realize they are military or Florida ones. My husband is a vet but we don't qualify.  And we are dvc members but haven't seen any offers lately from them.
> 
> My husband said he's expecting me to call him any day now telling him I booked a last minute cruise...time will tell!



I did check for you.  MAIN dining is still available, that is always a good sign for me anyway.  There are approximately I-50, O-75, and V-50 rooms left.  I personally think that price will probably start getting higher.  It would be a great cruise with a DD!  

I would recommend a B2B on the Dream for 9/25 and 9/28 (7-days total), the prices are I-$2,428  O-$2,532 and V-$2,723 (prices vary for specific rooms).  But you could probably stay in the same room this far out.  The 5-night on the Wonder is $200 cheaper (I or O), but $400 more (V) for two less days.  I would 100% do the B2B.  My question would be do you wait for  the discount, and I would say NO if you can get the same room now.  If it was me, I would book the V-5C and that will run you $3K for the 7-days!  I have a great POC at DCL and I can give you his number if you private message me.

let us know what you decide.  Ummmm  B2B!


----------



## n2mm

Justacruiser said:


> I did check one thing for you.  MAIN dining is still available



That's good to know.  Tks


----------



## n2mm

Justacruiser said:


> I did check for you.  MAIN dining is still available, that is always a good sign for me anyway.  There are approximately I-50, O-75, and V-50 rooms left.  I personally think that price will probably start getting higher.  It would be a great cruise with a DD!  I would recommend a B2B on the Dream for 9/25 and 9/28 (7-days total), the prices are I-$2,428  O-$2,532 and V-$2,723 (prices vary for specific rooms).  But you could probably stay in the same room this far out.  The 5-night on the Wonder is $200 cheaper (I or O), but $400 more (V) for two less days.  I would 100% do the B2B.  My question would be do you wait for  the discount, and I would say NO if you can get the same room now.  If it was me, I would book the V-5C and that will run you $3K for the 7-days!  I have a great POC at DCL and I can give you his number if you private message me.  let us know what you decide.  Ummmm  B2B!



Thanks for crunching the numbers for me. Not sure about b2b though. I've been watching the 5 night DD or a 7 night Carib cruise. Not a fan of Nassau and rarely even get off the ship now so wouldn't want to go twice. If I did the b2b I assume I would have to buy insurance twice (for each reservation?). I've never bought insurance before but this is the firs time I'm considering a September cruise so would buy this time.


----------



## bhc2000

Looks like *GT on the Dream has been stuck at August 7 for a couple weeks now without any dates after that opening up.  Still hoping for a *GT for the August 21 sailing.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Ofinn

Justacruiser said:


> I have my own way to find out about how full the ship is.  Right now, it appears that there are very few rooms left.  There are only a few categories you can select a room.  Everything else listed on the sight is in a GTY status.  There is 1 listing for 11C, several for 10B and 3 for 9D (oceanview) left without selecting a room that will give the you GTY status.
> 
> I would book now and then re-shop once on board.  More than likely you will get a better deal onboard, but they do allow you to re-shop on board. IMHO



Since Cali cruiser  is past the 120 mark they would have to pay in full if the book now. So they would not be able to re-shop in three weeks.


----------



## Ofinn

n2mm said:


> Thanks for crunching the numbers for me. Not sure about b2b though. I've been watching the 5 night DD or a 7 night Carib cruise. Not a fan of Nassau and rarely even get off the ship now so wouldn't want to go twice. If I did the b2b I assume I would have to buy insurance twice (for each reservation?). I've never bought insurance before but this is the firs time I'm considering a September cruise so would buy this time.



When I priced out the Sept 26 DD on the Wonder and the 7 night on the Fantasy for 2 adults and 2 kids they were pretty close to the same price. I actually booked that double dip last Fall but cancelled it. If I booked it now it would be about 2k more than it was last September. I'm surprised DCL doesn't do more DD's if they sell that well.


----------



## Justacruiser

n2mm said:


> Thanks for crunching the numbers for me. Not sure about b2b though. I've been watching the 5 night DD or a 7 night Carib cruise. Not a fan of Nassau and rarely even get off the ship now so wouldn't want to go twice. If I did the b2b I assume I would have to buy insurance twice (for each reservation?). I've never bought insurance before but this is the firs time I'm considering a September cruise so would buy this time.



I actually haven't bought insurance the last couple of years.  If I get to PIF date without cancelling I am going.  Even the B2B the DW and I did last year at Christmas was interesting.  We drive about 1200 miles each way to get to port.  I moved up our departure time from home about 4 hours because of the sleet and snow.  The closed the roads and schools in the area for a couple of days once I left the state, lol.

We have been to Nassau numerous times now and like you, we stay on the ship and count them as two days.  Have you done the B2B thing yet?  Some folks don't like the time in port and the additonal drill.  In my perfect world I would be excused from the drill.  But, I am not so we go.  No big deal.  I still like the two days at CC.  Plus the Dream offers more movies via tv in the room.

Looking at the 9/27 Fantasy, the prices are comparable and you get Jamaica if you haven't been there yet.  We have been there 3 times now.  But, I could take or leave Cozumel and Grand Caymen.  But you do get 7 different nights entertainment and menus.  

Insurance will reun the same no matter what.  It is based on $$$ spend for the reservation, so 2 cruises could still be the same price as 1 cruise with more days.  I would opt for the Eastern the week before or after if possible.


----------



## n2mm

Ofinn said:


> When I priced out the Sept 26 DD on the Wonder and the 7 night on the Fantasy for 2 adults and 2 kids they were pretty close to the same price. I actually booked that double dip last Fall but cancelled it. If I booked it now it would be about 2k more than it was last September. I'm surprised DCL doesn't do more DD's if they sell that well.



I agree. Seems the 5 night is a good fit. On the 7 night it's 3 days at sea and 3 stops. With the dd it's 4 stops. Strangely we get bored on the sea days and that's doing the 4 night cruise. That's why I thought the DD would fit better. Btw we are just 2 no kids this trip. Retired so we are flexible with dates. Though we do have a trip for the last 2 weeks of oct in wdw. This cruise would be last minute for sure.


----------



## Justacruiser

Ofinn said:


> Since Cali cruiser  is past the 120 mark they would have to pay in full if the book now. So they would not be able to re-shop in three weeks.



I belleve the PIF dates are 75 days rather than 120 days for cruises less than 10 days where embark or demark in the US.  So, they could re-shop once on board.


----------



## Justacruiser

n2mm said:


> I agree. Seems the 5 night is a good fit. On the 7 night it's 3 days at sea and 3 stops. With the dd it's 4 stops. Strangely we get bored on the sea days and that's doing the 4 night cruise. That's why I thought the DD would fit better. Btw we are just 2 no kids this trip. Retired so we are flexible with dates. Though we do have a trip for the last 2 weeks of oct in wdw. This cruise would be last minute for sure.



I do agree that the 5-Night is great with the 2 days at CC.  However, for me the only time to book that cruise in opening day or wait till a possible discount.  Money is tight for me, so if I am going to spend $3K I would rather have the 7-Day or the 3-4 Day cruises than an overpriced 5-Day.  Plus you still get the 2 days at CC, and 5 days since you wouldn't get off the ship in Nassua.

It's just me but I won't pay $1,600 a piece for a Varandah for 5-days.  Note:  we only do verandah.  I would rather do the 3/4 days with 2 CC or the 7-day Eastern or Western.

But, no matter what you decide, we all know you will love the cruise and CC!

Hopefully some more discounts will be out soon.


----------



## Ofinn

Justacruiser said:


> I belleve the PIF dates are 75 days rather than 120 days for cruises less than 10 days where embark or demark in the US.  So, they could re-shop once on board.



The southern carribean cruises sail of San Juan. I thought that was considered an international port?


----------



## Ofinn

n2mm said:


> I agree. Seems the 5 night is a good fit. On the 7 night it's 3 days at sea and 3 stops. With the dd it's 4 stops. Strangely we get bored on the sea days and that's doing the 4 night cruise. That's why I thought the DD would fit better. Btw we are just 2 no kids this trip. Retired so we are flexible with dates. Though we do have a trip for the last 2 weeks of oct in wdw. This cruise would be last minute for sure.



I like more port stops also. I guess were the minority most people seem to like sea days. I would love to do the panama canal cruise, but I'm not sure I can handle eight days at sea. My kids on the other hand never get bored on sea days. Whatever goes on at the Edge must be a lot of fun.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ofinn said:


> The southern carribean cruises sail of San Juan. I thought that was considered an international port?



Puerto Rico is a US territory.


----------



## Ofinn

PrincessShmoo said:


> Puerto Rico is a US territory.



Yeah I know. I thought it was still under the 120 day rule because they already released the GT rates for the Sept 27 cruise and they usually don't release them until after the PIF date. I guess the cruise didn't sell very well?


----------



## Trera

We prefer the back to back 3 and 4 day cruise over the 5 day dd also. We are going in late august and we are paying less for 7 days than the 5 day. We too book the same room on both cruises so we don't have to pack and unpack either.


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

**GT*
Cruise Name	Date	IGT	IGT PRICE	OGT	OGT PRICE	VGT	VGT PRICE
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/26/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,076.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,509.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/26/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00


----------



## jofo

as of tonight, IGT is available again for the Sept 1 Wonder to Alaska


----------



## Justacruiser

jofo said:


> as of tonight, IGT is available again for the Sept 1 Wonder to Alaska



thanks, caught it on the udate this morning.  Preciate the assistance


----------



## Justacruiser

*CHANGES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/13/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/20/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,076.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,509.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	6/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$3,719.00
Magic, 9 Night Mediterranean - A	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$3,359.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,400.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,944.00	MTO/O	$2,084.00	MTO/V	$0.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,076.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,944.00	MTO/O	$2,084.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,400.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00


----------



## DisneyManFamily4

I've been hoping for an *gt rate for my Aug 23rd cruise. I have family that would like to join us.  It seems like the whole month of August is excluded for almost any discount.  I wonder why?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

DisneyManFamily4 said:


> I've been hoping for an *gt rate for my Aug 23rd cruise. I have family that would like to join us.  It seems like the whole month of August is excluded for almost any discount.  I wonder why?



What ship?  The Dream & Fantasy aren't reaching out that far yet.


----------



## DisneyManFamily4

The Fantasy aug 23. I just saw Sept dates and assumed Aug would be out by now for all ships... That's great,  that means there's hope! !!


----------



## Justacruiser

**GT*
Cruise Name	Date	IGT	IGT PRICE	OGT	OGT PRICE	VGT	VGT PRICE
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,076.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	MTO/I	$2,537.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,944.00	MTO/O	$2,084.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	6/28/2014	FLR/I	$2,537.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00
*
CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00


----------



## cscream13

Justacruiser said:


> Here is my first installment of  SLEEPER PRICES.  This post is for the all ships with a period date of 9/1/2014 - 12/31/2014.  I put this report in Date order rather than itinerary oder.  Let me know what you think.
> 
> 9/4/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,140.00	7A	$1,230.00
> 9/7/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,444.00	7A	$1,564.00
> 9/11/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,200.00
> 9/14/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$1,452.00	7A	$1,564.00
> 9/18/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,128.00	7A	$1,200.00
> 9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,444.00	7A	$1,564.00
> 9/25/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$1,116.00	7A	$1,200.00
> 9/28/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,404.00	7A	$1,524.00
> 10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,277.00
> 10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,701.00
> 10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,661.00
> 10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,277.00
> 11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,501.00	7A	$1,621.00
> 11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,127.00	7A	$1,217.00
> 11/10/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9D	$1,501.00	7A	$1,621.00
> 11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$1,133.00	7A	$1,217.00
> 11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,501.00	7A	$1,621.00
> 11/21/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,307.00
> 12/1/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,501.00	7A	$1,621.00
> 12/5/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,097.00	6B	$1,205.00
> 12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$1,469.00	7A	$1,581.00
> 12/12/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,127.00	7A	$1,217.00
> 12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,661.00
> 9/20/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A					7A	$2,845.00
> 11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					7A	$2,927.00
> 9/12/2014	Wonder, 14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C	11B	$3,886.00	9D	$4,642.00	7A	$5,706.00
> 10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B					6A	$2,098.00
> 10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,558.00	9C	$1,788.00	7A	$1,998.00
> 10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,448.00			7A	$1,868.00
> 11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,458.00	9B	$1,508.00	6A	$1,928.00
> 11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,448.00	9D	$1,398.00	5B	$1,798.00
> 11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,598.00	9D	$1,728.00	7A	$2,048.00
> 12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,508.00	9D	$1,678.00	7A	$1,938.00
> 12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,448.00	9B	$1,498.00	7A	$1,868.00
> 11/2/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$2,139.00	9D	$2,559.00	7A	$2,923.00
> 11/9/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11C	$2,125.00	9D	$2,545.00	7A	$2,909.00
> 11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11C	$2,148.00	9D	$2,568.00



I am looking at booking in this timeframe. Either a BtB on the Dream or 7 days on the Magic. I've noticed prices have gone up since this post....but my question is, what are "SLEEPER PRICES"?


----------



## Justacruiser

cscream13 said:


> I am looking at booking in this timeframe. Either a BtB on the Dream or 7 days on the Magic. I've noticed prices have gone up since this post....but my question is, what are "SLEEPER PRICES"?



I put out SLEEPER PRICES last week.  I call them SLEEPER PRICES because these are just the prices that particular sailing are at currently.  I reviewed all the current prices through the end of the year on that date and provided a list of what I considered good prices, without discounts.  As sales increase for a particular sailing, the prices can go up.  

I was debating putting out another list this week but I didn't get feedback from last weeks except your inquiry, so I wasn't sure.

If folks like the SLEEPER PRICES, let me know and I will put a new list out.


----------



## abridgel

Thumbs up sleeper prices.


----------



## cscream13

Yes, please keep the postings with sleeper prices!  In my mind, its a combined decision on whether to book a non-discounted, but still good "sleeper price" sailing, or wait and hope the sailing offers *GTs later.  having them in the same thread is very useful!


----------



## su_A_ve

So is it me, or did DCL is only allowing *GT rates for parties of 3 now?


----------



## Justacruiser

su_A_ve said:


> So is it me, or did DCL is only allowing *GT rates for parties of 3 now?



depends on room availability, lifeboats and other factors nor prevy to us.


----------



## LeslieG

I'm curious about the FL resident rate vs. GT rate for the southern Caribbean sailings.    Even FL residents will have to fly to San Juan, so what would be the purpose of giving FL residents such a better rate?


----------



## Ofinn

LeslieG said:


> I'm curious about the FL resident rate vs. GT rate for the southern Caribbean sailings.    Even FL residents will have to fly to San Juan, so what would be the purpose of giving FL residents such a better rate?



They are also offering interline rates(airline employees) 889.00 pp for a verandah Sept 20,27. DCL does not offer a lot of interline rates, and when they do it's usually about 2 weeks before sail date. It's kind of odd to see all these discounts before PIF date. There must be a lot of empty rooms on those sailings. I'm sure there giving the Florida residents a discount because they need to fill the ship somehow.


----------



## staceyeileen

Ofinn said:


> They are also offering interline rates(airline employees) 889.00 pp for a verandah Sept 20,27. DCL does not offer a lot of interline rates, and when they do it's usually about 2 weeks before sail date. It's kind of odd to see all these discounts before PIF date. There must be a lot of empty rooms on those sailings. I'm sure there giving the Florida residents a discount because they need to fill the ship somehow.



Travel agent rates for those same 2 sailings are available @ $630/pp ($90/night/person) for an oceanview


----------



## Ofinn

staceyeileen said:


> Travel agent rates for those same 2 sailings are available @ $630/pp ($90/night/person) for an oceanview



That's a great rate. Are you going to take advantage of it?


----------



## Justacruiser

Ok, here is today's entry.  I am including the discounts PLUS my SLEEPER DEALS.  SLEEPER DEALS are those prices that I find the best value.  My best value is IMHO ONLY.  By the way, alot of the discounted cruises are gone!  Here is what is still out there.

Enjoy!

*NEW*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,944.00	MTO/O	$2,084.00	MTO/V	$2,224.00

*GT
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,607.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$4,161.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	6/29/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,944.00	MTO/O	$2,084.00	MTO/V	$2,224.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	7/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,970.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00

*SLEEPER PRICES*
9/4/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,158.00	5E	$1,290.00
9/11/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					5C	$1,308.00
9/18/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,128.00	5C	$1,308.00
9/25/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,152.00	5C	$1,308.00
10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,313.00
11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,145.00	5C	$1,325.00
11/21/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,325.00
12/5/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8C	$1,151.00	5E	$1,247.00
12/12/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,313.00

11/10/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			8D	$1,169.00	5C	$1,325.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00

9/7/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,500.00	5C	$1,708.00
9/14/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$1,452.00	5C	$1,708.00
9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,500.00	5C	$1,708.00
9/28/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,428.00	5B	$1,700.00
10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,725.00
10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,709.00
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,517.00	5C	$1,725.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,709.00

9/20/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A			9C	$2,649.00		
10/26/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A			9D	$2,545.00		
11/2/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$2,279.00	9C	$2,629.00	7A	$2,923.00
11/9/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$2,265.00	9C	$2,615.00	7A	$2,909.00

11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					6B	$2,969.00

9/6/2014	Magic, 14 Night Westbound Transatlantic	10A	$3,281.00	9A	$3,341.00	4B	$4,461.00

10/17/2014	Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B					6A	$2,098.00

12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$2,279.00	9C	$2,629.00

11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,288.00	9C	$2,638.00		
11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,288.00	9C	$2,638.00

9/12/2014	Wonder, 14 Night Eastbound Panama Canal - C			9A	$5,202.00	7A	$5,706.00

11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11A	$1,132.00	9B	$1,468.00		
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B					6A	$1,372.00

11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D			9C	$1,572.00

10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,658.00			6A	$2,048.00
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9B	$1,898.00	6A	$2,108.00

10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,548.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,068.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$1,648.00	9D	$1,788.00	5C	$2,108.00
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,648.00	9C	$1,778.00	6A	$2,098.00


----------



## staceyeileen

Ofinn said:


> That's a great rate. Are you going to take advantage of it?



unfortunately no, having to travel to PR kills the deal for me.  spoiled as a FL resident, I guess.


----------



## IrishCowboy

Great thread!  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Ofinn

staceyeileen said:


> unfortunately no, having to travel to PR kills the deal for me.  spoiled as a FL resident, I guess.



Me neither. We had some unexpected bills this week. I hate when life gets in the way of cruising. It's so hard to pass up.  I've definitely decided to hold out for GT rate in Dec. All four ships are in Florida I'm keeping fingers crossed for some good deals.


----------



## chrissyt27

Does anyone think of know if the Sept 12 20014 Panama Cruise might be IGT? I think it was already and we are really thinking about going and missed it. we may end up waiting till May, but Sept would be better and my parents might go now too. 
We went in Dec 2012 and had a great time.


----------



## PurdueMouse

chrissyt27 said:


> Does anyone think of know if the Sept 12 20014 Panama Cruise might be IGT? I think it was already and we are really thinking about going and missed it. we may end up waiting till May, but Sept would be better and my parents might go now too. We went in Dec 2012 and had a great time.



We booked IGT for this cruise at the end of May


----------



## n2mm

Not much activity this week. Still watching and waiting  on the website most deals are gone now.


----------



## Justacruiser

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,188.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00
*
MTO*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,944.00	MTO/O	$2,084.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00


----------



## cali cruiser

13 days left until we leave for Venice....it is looking less and less likely that the Oct southern cruise will be gty before we board the Magic.  Oh well...thanks again for keeping up with all of this info. It is greatly appreciated


----------



## cali cruiser

13 days left until we leave for Venice....it is looking less and less likely that the Oct southern cruise will be gty before we board the Magic.  Oh well...thanks again for keeping up with all of this info. It is greatly appreciated


----------



## LyndaC

cali cruiser said:


> 13 days left until we leave for Venice....it is looking less and less likely that the Oct southern cruise will be gty before we board the Magic.  Oh well...thanks again for keeping up with all of this info. It is greatly appreciated



You should be able to access the DCL site for free once you are onboard the Magic and check the cruise prices your self.  Just go to the internet cafe and use their computers.    

At least you could do that last year,  I'm not positive with the new internet plans...    See you in Venice.....


----------



## cali cruiser

Great idea! Thanks Lynda


----------



## ConsDisneyMom

Question: I missed the VGT rate for July  due to being a procrastinator!!! Once the VGT rates are gone will they appear again?? Looking for 3 night Dream cruise in July. Thanks!!!! (I'm a first time poster---hope I did it right!)


----------



## luv2sleep

ConsDisneyMom said:


> Question: I missed the VGT rate for July  due to being a procrastinator!!! Once the VGT rates are gone will they appear again?? Looking for 3 night Dream cruise in July. Thanks!!!! (I'm a first time poster---hope I did it right!)



It has happened in the past. Usually they don't show up twice though.


----------



## ConsDisneyMom

luv2sleep said:


> It has happened in the past. Usually they don't show up twice though.



Should I hold out or go ahead and pay the $600 more??? Opinions please.


----------



## Ofinn

ConsDisneyMom said:


> Question: I missed the VGT rate for July  due to being a procrastinator!!! Once the VGT rates are gone will they appear again?? Looking for 3 night Dream cruise in July. Thanks!!!! (I'm a first time poster---hope I did it right!)



Our January cruise the GT rates came out pretty early right after PIF date. They came and went a couple of times. Not the case for our May cruise once they were gone they stayed gone.


----------



## chrissyt27

PurdueMouse said:


> We booked IGT for this cruise at the end of May



That's what we should have done. My husband just decided he really wanted to go and now my parents want to go. We may wait till May.


----------



## ConsDisneyMom

Ofinn said:


> Our January cruise the GT rates came out pretty early right after PIF date. They came and went a couple of times. Not the case for our May cruise once they were gone they stayed gone.



Was it this close to sailing date? We are wanting to leave in 15 days?


----------



## luv2sleep

ConsDisneyMom said:


> Should I hold out or go ahead and pay the $600 more??? Opinions please.



I really don't know. If you are local and will driving you could wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00

CHANGES
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,624.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,188.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,732.00


----------



## Justacruiser

*CHANGES*
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

**GT (8)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,188.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY (11)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA (5)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA (2)*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,732.00


----------



## greedyhenry

Just wanted to add another "thank you" for posting these fare updates!


----------



## Justacruiser

greedyhenry said:


> Just wanted to add another "thank you" for posting these fare updates!



 my pleasure!  I would want someone to let me know if there were discounts I didn't know about.


----------



## Justacruiser

This will be my last update until 7/7/2014 about noon CST.  Hope everyone has a safe holiday weekend.  I am expecting some new discounts the first part of next week.  Just my opinion!  Off to some fun   IN Missouri, LOL

*CHANGES  (2)* 
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00



**GT - 8*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,188.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,644.00	VGT	$3,624.00

*MILITARY - 10*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/6/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,817.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA - 5*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	7/12/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,817.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA - 2*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,400.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,957.00


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Thank you and have a wonderful, safe 4th!


----------



## People Mover

I HATE to post this in this thread, cause I am sure it's been answered before. But I know very little about the VGT rooms. I think they are guaranteed, meaning you pay in full? and it's discounted? 

My trip is in November, would it be beneficial to keep up with this in case soon prices drop and I can re-do my package for cheaper? Or is this for people without reservations, but liquid cash on hand waiting to pounce on a deal?

Thanks so much in advanced!

*EDIT: I literally just had this answered in another thread by "Disney Fantasy". So never mind! Thank you. Seems like it will be best to stick with what I have as the penalty for canceling after PIF date will doubtfully be less than the VGT rate. 

Best bet is checking check in upgrades at port, maybe I can find something sweet for not too much $$*


----------



## Ofinn

People Mover said:


> I HATE to post this in this thread, cause I am sure it's been answered before. But I know very little about the VGT rooms. I think they are guaranteed, meaning you pay in full? and it's discounted?
> 
> My trip is in November, would it be beneficial to keep up with this in case soon prices drop and I can re-do my package for cheaper? Or is this for people without reservations, but liquid cash on hand waiting to pounce on a deal?
> 
> Thanks so much in advanced!



It's for people without reservations that are waiting to pounce on a deal. You do have to pay in full and you don't get to pick your stateroom just the category. It's possible to get some great deals this way. You do have to be flexible, and it can be a little stressful waiting to see if the week you want is offered.


----------



## People Mover

Ofinn said:


> It's for people without reservations that are waiting to pounce on a deal. You do have to pay in full and you don't get to pick your stateroom just the category. It's possible to get some great deals this way. You do have to be flexible, and it can be a little stressful waiting to see if the week you want is offered.



Thank you very much. Sorry you typed your response before my edit. 

I appreciate the help!


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/30/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,410.00*

Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	8/9/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,957.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/2/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$3,250.00

*CHANGES*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$0.00

Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,445.00	CAN/O	$2,747.00	CAN/V	$3,957.00

**GT*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,188.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	8/9/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,957.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/2/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$4,216.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/30/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,410.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,445.00	CAN/O	$2,747.00	CAN/V	$3,957.00


----------



## cscream13

For those who watch the *GT rates closely (or yearly), any idea how long the typical *GT rate hangs around before it is pulled again?  

I am thinking of holding out and seeing if *GT rates are offered for a fall cruise, since its so close at this point anyway.  I am looking at two different itineraries, one the week after each other.  Do you think if a *GT rate was offered on one sailing, it would hang around for a week for me to compare it to the next week?  I know that there are no promises when it comes to this stuff, and its a little like reading tea leaves, but any thoughts or experiences from watching *GT rates in the past is appreciated!


----------



## Justacruiser

cscream13 said:


> For those who watch the *GT rates closely (or yearly), any idea how long the typical *GT rate hangs around before it is pulled again?
> 
> I am thinking of holding out and seeing if *GT rates are offered for a fall cruise, since its so close at this point anyway.  I am looking at two different itineraries, one the week after each other.  Do you think if a *GT rate was offered on one sailing, it would hang around for a week for me to compare it to the next week?  I know that there are no promises when it comes to this stuff, and its a little like reading tea leaves, but any thoughts or experiences from watching *GT rates in the past is appreciated!



There are so many veriables to what you are asking.  So, I will just keep it simple.  

1.  There is no set time discounts will come out, except generally within 75 days of sail date.

2.  No certain period of time that the particular discount will remain active.

3.  From what I have noticed, discounts come out in date order, but not always.

If you are definately going on one of the two, if the first has the discount in a price point you like, I would book.  If you prefer the second cruise over the first, you could wait to see if a discount comes out, BUT you must be willing to lose the discount of the first if it is already out there.

hope this helps.


----------



## Ofinn

cscream13 said:


> For those who watch the *GT rates closely (or yearly), any idea how long the typical *GT rate hangs around before it is pulled again?
> 
> I am thinking of holding out and seeing if *GT rates are offered for a fall cruise, since its so close at this point anyway.  I am looking at two different itineraries, one the week after each other.  Do you think if a *GT rate was offered on one sailing, it would hang around for a week for me to compare it to the next week?  I know that there are no promises when it comes to this stuff, and its a little like reading tea leaves, but any thoughts or experiences from watching *GT rates in the past is appreciated!



I've seen them last only a few days, and I've seen them hang around until a few days before sail date. It's hard to say. The GT rates I  booked in January and May stayed around for 4 weeks. All the January cruises and the May cruises were very close in price. If the cruises you are comparing are close in price now the GT rates will probably be about the same.


----------



## mmi

If we book a cruise for June 2015 and a military rate comes out (lower than the rate we booked) after the PIF date, would we be able to re-book or be refunded the difference in rates?


----------



## MAJPLO

Can you book a IGT/OGT/VGT while onboard?


----------



## n2mm

I agree some of these prices don't last long. I've seen some gone by the end of the day. I've been watching this closely and learning a lot. I was hoping for the 5 night on sept 29th but now decided on a 4 night instead. I've been watching august 31 or September 7. Keep in mind while we are seeing the discounts for the public, Florida residents and military. There is also another group booking discounted cruises and that is cast members who are also offered last minute cruises for themselves, family and friends. Actually that was our first cruise when we took advantage of that with our cm friends.


----------



## Ofinn

n2mm said:


> I agree some of these prices don't last long. I've seen some gone by the end of the day. I've been watching this closely and learning a lot. I was hoping for the 5 night on sept 29th but now decided on a 4 night instead. I've been watching august 31 or September 7. Keep in mind while we are seeing the discounts for the public, Florida residents and military. There is also another group booking discounted cruises and that is cast members who are also offered last minute cruises for themselves, family and friends. Actually that was our first cruise when we took advantage of that with our cm friends.



CM, TA's and interlines rates will come out after GT rates. If they come out at all. I know some cruise lines offer discounts to teachers, police, firemen etc. Disney is definitely the hardest cruise line to get a discount on, and the GT rates seem to be coming out closer to sale date then they used to.


----------



## n2mm

That's good to know. Makes me feel better. Yes my son in law is law enforcement and royal Carib offers a discount there.


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/30/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,410.00*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/3/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/30/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,410.00*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	8/9/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,957.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/2/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$4,936.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,635.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00


----------



## bhc2000

Thank you again!  Still no *GT for the Dream past 8/7, :-(.  Still hoping for a break for the 8/21 sailing.


----------



## cscream13

I just wanted to say thank you, again, for posting and updating this thread!  I try to check the DCL website myself every few days, but having the current offerings all in one place is great and such a time saver!

Cant wait to start seeing some fall discounts roll out...!


----------



## Justacruiser

bhc2000 said:


> Thank you again!  Still no *GT for the Dream past 8/7, :-(.  Still hoping for a break for the 8/21 sailing.



I think the chances are good there will be a discount for that date!


----------



## Justacruiser

cscream13 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you, again, for posting and updating this thread!  I try to check the DCL website myself every few days, but having the current offerings all in one place is great and such a time saver!
> 
> Cant wait to start seeing some fall discounts roll out...!


----------



## Justacruiser

Just wanted to throw a mini-trip report in from this last weekend.

Departed home at 8:30am for a 4 day trip to Branson.  

Day 1
Stopped at Lambert's (Thrown Rolls) for lunch - $40
Continued to hotel in Branson - $200 (for the 3 nights)
After checking in to hotel, went and road the DUCKS - $45
McDonalds for Dinner - $20
and finally shakes at Sonic - $5
*Total Spent Day 1 - $310*

Day 2
Got up and went to the lake right outside Branson (crowded) - $5
(got a $75 ticket because the park authority did not see my receipt that was attached to my inside car window, got the issue resolved)
Hit Sonic for lunch after the lake because we were in wet lake clothes - $20
Went and saw the show Jonah - $90
Then comes the adventure, group of 11 could not decide where to eat dinner at 6pm on the 4th of July!  The DW decides to go to the BBQ place next to Sonic.  Parking lot was fairly empty (red flag for me), but we went in anyway.  They told us 15 minutes for a table, but the place was nearly empty...... So, we sat a good 25 minutes.  Meanwhile I could see the kitchen having problems with what few orders they had.  Finally I had enough and we all left.  Now it's 6:30, July 4th, in Branson and a party of 11.  We tried 3 other places with no result and at 8pm went to Golden Corrall and waited in a 30 minute line.  Ummmm, they closed at 9pm. - $40
*Total Day 2 - $155 (and 3 hours in traffic)*

Day 3
11 people went to the Titanic - $25 for DW and myself
Godfathers Pizza Buffet for lunch - $30
Shopping at the Outlet Malls - $120 (I got new dress shoes and the DW got Bath and Body Works)
Arby's for Dinner - $20
*Total Cost for Day 3 - 170*

Day 4
Went to Silver Dollar City for the day - $120
Lunch at SDC - $30
*Total Day 4 - $150*

*Total Cost - $785 (without transportation cost) for 4 days
Gas/Tolls - $50
Total Cost - $ 835 *
Time (countless hours driving while in Branson, waiting for everyone to decide what activites and where to eat and what shows to see)

*DISNEY CRUISE - PRICELESS!*

Told the BIL this is exactly why we cruise.  Get on board and your done deciding anything and everyone knows when to eat, where to eat and what the show is.  The BIL told me 3 years ago he would never, ever cruise.  Ummm... that was 3 DCL cruise ago.

Just a note, when you are choosing other options than a cruise, especially with extended family.  Cruise is the BEST option.

Back to the discounts tomorrow!


----------



## n2mm

Things have been slow this week. Was hoping for some glimmer of discounted cruises but it seems quiet. Still waiting here


----------



## Justacruiser

Update as of 7/11/2014 at 11AM CST

CHANGES
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,311.00	CAN/O	$2,747.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*GT
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00

MILITARY
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	8/9/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,957.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/2/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 12 Night Mediterranean - D	7/14/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$4,456.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

FLORIDA
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/30/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,410.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

CANADA
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,311.00	CAN/O	$2,747.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00

I have also updated my SLEEPER RATES, here the are:

SLEEPER NEW
9/27/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C					6B	$2,970.00
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11A	$1,132.00	9B	$1,468.00		
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11A	$1,558.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,148.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,648.00	9C	$1,778.00	6A	$2,038.00

SLEEPER PRICES
9/4/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,158.00	5E	$1,290.00
9/11/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					5C	$1,308.00
9/18/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9A	$1,140.00	5C	$1,308.00
9/25/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,128.00	5C	$1,308.00
10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,313.00
11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,169.00	5C	$1,325.00
11/21/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,325.00
12/5/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8C	$1,151.00	5B	$1,319.00
12/12/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,313.00
11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			8D	$1,169.00	5C	$1,325.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
9/7/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,500.00	5C	$1,708.00
9/14/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					5C	$1,708.00
9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,500.00	5C	$1,708.00
9/28/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8A	$1,508.00	5B	$1,700.00
10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,709.00
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,517.00	5C	$1,725.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,709.00
9/20/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A					6A	$2,929.00
10/26/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A			9D	$2,545.00		
11/2/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$2,279.00	9C	$2,629.00	7A	$2,923.00
11/9/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$2,265.00	9C	$2,615.00	7A	$2,909.00
11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					6B	$2,969.00
9/27/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C					6B	$2,970.00
9/6/2014	Magic, 14 Night Westbound Transatlantic	10A	$3,281.00	9A	$3,341.00	4B	$4,461.00
12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$2,279.00	9C	$2,629.00		
11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,288.00	9C	$2,638.00		
11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,288.00	9C	$2,638.00		
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11A	$1,132.00	9B	$1,468.00		
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B					5A	$1,764.00
11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11C	$1,332.00	9C	$1,572.00	7A	$1,740.00
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9B	$1,838.00	6A	$2,048.00
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9B	$1,898.00	7A	$2,058.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11A	$1,558.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,148.00
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B					6A	$2,084.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,548.00	9A	$1,878.00	5B	$2,088.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$1,648.00	9D	$1,788.00	5C	$2,108.00
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,648.00	9D	$1,788.00	7A	$2,108.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,648.00	9C	$1,778.00	6A	$2,038.00


----------



## NeverSayNever

Thank you for doing this!

Patiently (well trying to be patient) and hopefully waiting for *GT for September or October.  

BTW, what are "Sleeper" rates?

Thanks again.

Never Say Never


----------



## Justacruiser

NeverSayNever said:


> Thank you for doing this!
> 
> Patiently (well trying to be patient) and hopefully waiting for *GT for September or October.
> 
> BTW, what are "Sleeper" rates?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Never Say Never



see #226 of this thread


----------



## n2mm

Searching this morning and saw aug 10 4 night cruise with Florida discount. $1700 for vgt.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

I also saw MTO for the 9/4/14, 3 night Dream cruise for 2 adults at $887.52 for verandah.  I knew we might see some MTO into September for the Dream cruises but I didn't want to wait too long and my cruise, 9/11/14 seems to have been selling really well all along.  Per Cruisefish the 9/4/14 has almost double the availability of cabins and our sailing only has verandahs available now.  It's always a gamble, right?  

Hope this helps another person use a great MTO rate! 

Heather


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

I wanted to add, again - thanks to *Justacruiser* for doing this for all of us as well!  It's very much appreciated and I know a lot to keep up with  

Heather


----------



## Justacruiser

Thanks for posting the updates over the weekend!  Here is the new report!

*NEW*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,708.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/14/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/4/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$888.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,747.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,348.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/14/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/4/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$888.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	8/9/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,957.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/2/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,708.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/30/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,410.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,199.00	CAN/O	$2,747.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00


----------



## SixtoMouse

Thank you for posting the discounts

What are your thoughts for a possible MTO for September for a 4 night?
I am debating to get a sleeper rate or wait it out for a possible MTO.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the report for today.  Tomorrow I will provide an update along with my SLEEPER CRUISE listing.

*NEW*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,098.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,038.00	MTO/O	$1,098.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,188.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$0.00	CAN/O	$2,747.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$1,788.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,098.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,038.00	MTO/O	$1,098.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/14/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/4/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$888.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	
$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,188.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,708.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/30/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,410.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$0.00	CAN/O	$2,747.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00


----------



## Justacruiser

SixtoMouse said:


> Thank you for posting the discounts
> 
> What are your thoughts for a possible MTO for September for a 4 night?
> I am debating to get a sleeper rate or wait it out for a possible MTO.



IMHO ONLY, there will be MTO's for the September time frame.  There seems to be a lot of rooms left.  Also, the SLEEPER rate will probably be there for a while.  SLEEPER rates will only go up with increased demand.  And, I don't forsee a higher demand since the only holiday is 9/1/2014.

However, you did see my report that has a 8/27 and 9/1 discounts?  Great price for a B2B!  Hopefully more discounts will come out shortly for everyone!


----------



## momof2n2

Thank you for doing these. I check for this thread everyday.


----------



## Justacruiser

Hope everyone is doing well.  Have a great weekend!

**GT (6)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	IGT	$1,608.00	OGT	$1,668.00	VGT	$0.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00

*MILITARY (11)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,038.00	MTO/O	$1,098.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/14/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/4/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$888.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA (7)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/24/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,188.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,708.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA (2)*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$2,523.00	CAN/O	$2,815.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00

*SLEEPER PRICES (Sleeper dates thru 12/31/2014)*
9/4/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,266.00
9/11/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					5C	$1,308.00
9/18/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					5C	$1,308.00
9/25/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					5C	$1,308.00
10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,313.00
11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,145.00	5C	$1,325.00
11/21/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,325.00
12/12/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,313.00
11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9A	$1,157.00	5C	$1,325.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
9/7/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$1,452.00	5C	$1,708.00
9/14/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					5C	$1,708.00
9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,500.00	5C	$1,708.00
9/28/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8A	$1,508.00	5B	$1,700.00
10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,692.00
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,517.00	5C	$1,725.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,709.00
9/20/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A					6A	$2,929.00
10/26/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A			9D	$2,545.00		
11/2/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$2,279.00	9C	$2,629.00	7A	$2,923.00
11/9/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$2,265.00	9C	$2,615.00	7A	$2,909.00
11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					6B	$2,969.00
9/27/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C					6B	$2,970.00
9/6/2014	Magic, 14 Night Westbound Transatlantic	10A	$3,561.00	9A	$3,621.00		
12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$2,279.00	9C	$2,629.00		
11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,288.00	9C	$2,638.00		
11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,288.00	9C	$2,638.00		
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10C	$1,372.00	9B	$1,516.00		
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9A	$1,500.00	5A	$1,764.00
11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D			9D	$1,572.00		
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,641.00	9B	$1,821.00	6A	$2,031.00
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A			9B	$1,898.00	7A	$2,058.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,148.00
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B					6A	$2,084.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,548.00	9A	$1,868.00	5B	$2,088.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$1,648.00	9D	$1,788.00	5C	$2,108.00
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,648.00	9D	$1,788.00	7A	$2,108.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,648.00	9C	$1,778.00	6A	$2,098.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the update for today 7/21/2014

**GT*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$0.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	IGT	$1,458.00	OGT	$1,518.00	VGT	$1,608.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,038.00	MTO/O	$1,098.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/14/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/4/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$888.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/31/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	7/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,188.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,708.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$0.00	CAN/O	$2,747.00	CAN/V	$3,732.00


----------



## mmouse37

Funny, I have not seen any discounts on the 8/28/14 3-night Dream (unless I missed it).  Any insight as to why? other than it may be selling well.  I see dates after that are discounted.

Thanks for this list...it is very helpful!!

MJ


----------



## castmbr

MJ - I suspect it is just selling that well since the 8/24/14 Dream is a DVC cruise so those of us who are not DVC are limited in our 3/4 night cruises that week.


----------



## bhc2000

It is one month from the 8/21/2014 3-night sailing on the Dream.  Still hoping for a *GT to come out.  When should we start making other plans touring the area instead of going on a cruise?  Many thanks.



castmbr said:


> MJ - I suspect it is just selling that well since the 8/24/14 Dream is a DVC cruise so those of us who are not DVC are limited in our 3/4 night cruises that week.


----------



## mmouse37

castmbr said:


> MJ - I suspect it is just selling that well since the 8/24/14 Dream is a DVC cruise so those of us who are not DVC are limited in our 3/4 night cruises that week.



Thank you...that is pretty much what I expected.  I am sure there a few B2B cruisers from the DVC cruise as well.  Want to do a girls getaway with my DD and DIL but we will just stay at WDW if we can't get on the cruise.

MJ


----------



## Justacruiser

MJ, According to my source, there are only 16 Inside rooms left, 7 Oceanview rooms, but 120 Verandahs rooms.  The Verandah rooms below 5A are all in a GTY status and 70 - 5A's and another 50 in the 4's.  So, in my opinion there is a possibility of a VGT, but with the DVC folks on the previous cruise, they might go quickly.  IMHO only!


----------



## mmouse37

Justacruiser said:


> MJ, According to my source, there are only 16 Inside rooms left, 7 Oceanview rooms, but 120 Verandahs rooms.  The Verandah rooms below 5A are all in a GTY status and 70 - 5A's and another 50 in the 4's.  So, in my opinion there is a possibility of a VGT, but with the DVC folks on the previous cruise, they might go quickly.  IMHO only!



Thank you for that....I will keep my eyes open!!!

MJ


----------



## ChipandDaleFan16

I'm patiently waiting (and hoping) for VGT rates on the 8/23 Fantasy cruise. Last year, I got burned - I booked one week before the VGT rates came out. I could have saved $2,000. I decided to wait this year and the anxiety is killing me. Justacruiser, do you know if there are many rooms left on this particular sailing.


----------



## mom2princess&prince

Thanks for all the updates, hoping for VGT in November!


----------



## Lady Duchess

Happy to see this thread, thanks for all the posting. I watch every day for FLR rates for 10/27/14 on the Dream. It doesn't seem to be selling to fast at the moment. I am sure its early yet. I have a OCVW GTY booked, just wanting FLR to help save


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Looks like the *GTs have all disappeared from the 3 night dream for July and August. Anyone else seeing them? I've been 20% on the fence over the 8/7 one...but poof gone. Seems strange they all disappear at the same time so DCL might be tweaking them.

Heather


----------



## Justacruiser

ChipandDaleFan16 said:


> I'm patiently waiting (and hoping) for VGT rates on the 8/23 Fantasy cruise. Last year, I got burned - I booked one week before the VGT rates came out. I could have saved $2,000. I decided to wait this year and the anxiety is killing me. Justacruiser, do you know if there are many rooms left on this particular sailing.



You didn't clarify which category so here is what I find.

Inside - several rooms
Oceanview - A few 9B, but not much else
Verandah - Some 5A's available with a few others speratic


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$0.00	CAN/O	$2,747.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/31/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,188.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00

**GT*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00

*MILITARY*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/14/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/4/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$888.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/31/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,188.00	FLR/O	$1,248.00	FLR/V	$1,308.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,708.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00
Wonder, 7 Night Alaskan Cruise - A	9/1/2014	CAN/I	$0.00	CAN/O	$2,747.00	CAN/V	$3,621.00


----------



## CBadger

Is there a way to see these rates without looking at each individual sailing online.  There have been times that I have called and there were GT rates available but not shown online.


----------



## Justacruiser

CBadger said:


> Is there a way to see these rates without looking at each individual sailing online.  There have been times that I have called and there were GT rates available but not shown online.



No.  Also, I do not use the Special Offers tab on the website.  I pull up every ship, by month, and by destination to review and subsequently post discounts.  I have actually called DCL to book something that just popped up and they were unaware.


----------



## NeverSayNever

I have been patiently waiting for a *GT for 9/20 on the Fantasy or the 9/26 or 10/1 Wonder - I also have some November dates in mind but realize it is too far off for those at this point.

Does anyone have any insight to the likelihood of *GT for the Sept/Oct dates? 

Thoughts much appreciated!


----------



## ChipandDaleFan16

Justacruiser said:


> You didn't clarify which category so here is what I find.
> 
> Inside - several rooms
> Oceanview - A few 9B, but not much else
> Verandah - Some 5A's available with a few others speratic



Thank you so much Justacruiser. Thank you so much for keeping up posted on these cruise deals.


----------



## Justacruiser

NeverSayNever said:


> I have been patiently waiting for a *GT for 9/20 on the Fantasy or the 9/26 or 10/1 Wonder - I also have some November dates in mind but realize it is too far off for those at this point.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight to the likelihood of *GT for the Sept/Oct dates?
> 
> Thoughts much appreciated!



IMHO I would think you could hold off for the 9/20 Fantasy Cruise.  The prices aren't bad even without a *GT rate.  Don't see that cruise going much higher in price.  This is actually listed on my SLEEPER PRICES right now.

The 9/26 or 10/1 Wonder (5-day with 2 days CC) are interesting.  Looks like alot of availability.  But the prices are pretty steep IMHO.  I would be amazed if that went *GT, but the current rates might just make them do that.

Normally there are some discounts in OCT/NOV and there are alot of good prices right now on my SLEEPER PRICES list.  Most of those rate will NOT jump up just because there isn't alot of demand.  You could wait till within a few weeks to book to ensure there are not discounts.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Justacruiser said:


> IMHO I would think you could hold off for the 9/20 Fantasy Cruise.  The prices aren't bad even without a *GT rate.  Don't see that cruise going much higher in price.  This is actually listed on my SLEEPER PRICES right now.  The 9/26 or 10/1 Wonder (5-day with 2 days CC) are interesting.  Looks like alot of availability.  But the prices are pretty steep IMHO.  I would be amazed if that went *GT, but the current rates might just make them do that.  Normally there are some discounts in OCT/NOV and there are alot of good prices right now on my SLEEPER PRICES list.  Most of those rate will NOT jump up just because there isn't alot of demand.  You could wait till within a few weeks to book to ensure there are not discounts.



Those 5-night Wonder double dips are the ones I'm watching.  DH wants to do both b2b but the prices are just outside where I'd like to be.  If/when *GTs come out for late Sept/early Oct Dream I could see us booking 3 of those b2b2b.  Then again, if I had my druthers we'd not be sailing Disney at all.  I'm ready to branch out and do new stuff.  The hubby notsomuch.  LOL!


----------



## Justacruiser

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Those 5-night Wonder double dips are the ones I'm watching.  DH wants to do both b2b but the prices are just outside where I'd like to be.  If/when *GTs come out for late Sept/early Oct Dream I could see us booking 3 of those b2b2b.  Then again, if I had my druthers we'd not be sailing Disney at all.  I'm ready to branch out and do new stuff.  The hubby notsomuch.  LOL!



Sorry to here that you would want to branch out.  What are you wanting to branching out from?  I am like your hubby I guess.  We cruise because it's Disney, the destination is a plus.

Right now there are a lot of rooms on both dates.  Maybe you might get lucky with the *GT rate.  Watch the prices to make sure they don't get too high in case a discount doesn't come out.


----------



## Ofinn

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Those 5-night Wonder double dips are the ones I'm watching.  DH wants to do both b2b but the prices are just outside where I'd like to be.  If/when *GTs come out for late Sept/early Oct Dream I could see us booking 3 of those b2b2b.  Then again, if I had my druthers we'd not be sailing Disney at all.  I'm ready to branch out and do new stuff.  The hubby notsomuch.  LOL!



I don't think I could stick with Disney if it meant doing the same cruises over and over.  I'm super excited to be sailing out of San Juan and Vancouver over the next year. At least its not Port Canaveral. My DH is like yours it takes a little prodding to get him to try new things. I'm a little more adventuresome. I would love to take cruises all over the world. I really don't care if it's with Disney or not.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Justacruiser said:


> Sorry to here that you would want to branch out.  What are you wanting to branching out from?  I am like your hubby I guess.  We cruise because it's Disney, the destination is a plus.  Right now there are a lot of rooms on both dates.  Maybe you might get lucky with the *GT rate.  Watch the prices to make sure they don't get too high in case a discount doesn't come out.



I've done what feels to me like so many Disney cruises now.  Been to the Caribbean and Bahamian ports plenty.  Cruising with friends on the Dream on the 9/21 4-night.  Really, I get more out of the company than the destination.  Same with my husband.  I could go anywhere or nowhere and be happy.  Seems crazy to spend all that money.  We sailed Allure last November and had a good time.  It's not Disney but the adventure and company was there.  We live maybe 30 minutes from Galveston and Royal sails a ship the size of the Dream class ships from here.  I'd be fine sailing with them again.  I thought they had pros & cons same as Mickey's ships.  Big perk:  I'd get to see some different Western ports.  That's why I'd do it.  

Now, if money were no object is be rafting thru the Grand Canyon for a week!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

I just want to thank you so much... I was able to change my cruise to Florida Resident...


----------



## Justacruiser

LITTLEKID58 said:


> I just want to thank you so much... I was able to change my cruise to Florida Resident...


----------



## n2mm

Not sure if you know that this week dvc members received an offer of 30% off some 7 night cruises on the magic starting late oct to early December and excluded thanksgiving week. I have one on hold while I think about it. The nice part was that these cruises were fairly reasonable already. I think they are $119 pp/pn for OV and $143 pp/pn for VV.  They quoted me $2162 for cat 5B for the 2 of us. It's a savings of $1110. It's the eastern Caribbean  I'm sure this sale will impact availability for future discounts.  Plus we can book up to 3 cabins at the discounted price.


----------



## Justacruiser

n2mm said:


> Not sure if you know that this week dvc members received an offer of 30% off some 7 night cruises on the magic starting late oct to early December and excluded thanksgiving week. I have one on hold while I think about it. The nice part was that these cruises were fairly reasonable already. I think they are $119 pp/pn for OV and $143 pp/pn for VV.  They quoted me $2162 for cat 5B for the 2 of us. It's a savings of $1110. It's the eastern Caribbean  I'm sure this sale will impact availability for future discounts.  Plus we can book up to 3 cabins at the discounted price.



That is great to know.  So, if anyone is looking at the Magic during that period you might want to book.  I am sure those are in my SLEEPER RATES.  Normally they would offer some discounts in time frame.  We will have to see how DVC'ers are at booking the dates.  

thanks again!


----------



## Lady Duchess

Impatiently waiting for Florida Resident Rates on the October sailings...sure hope to see some soon


----------



## Disneyaddictz

Does anyone know if I book a cruise and the military  or Florida fare comes out can I apply the discount or must I wait? I understand some deals are only for new bookings but wasn't sure!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Disneyaddictz said:


> Does anyone know if I book a cruise and the military  or Florida fare comes out can I apply the discount or must I wait? I understand some deals are only for new bookings but wasn't sure!



I know I've read that Florida rates have been applied to already existing reservations, but I'm not sure about military ones.


----------



## Justacruiser

PrincessShmoo said:


> I know I've read that Florida rates have been applied to already existing reservations, but I'm not sure about military ones.



It is a pain but you CAN do both the Florida and the MTO unless it was a *GT booking.  if it's a *GT you are pretty much out of luck.  It will have to be approved by some above the normal customer service person on the phone.  Also be careful because they may want to hit you with cancellation charges.  Just talked to a friend that they tried to do that to.  Be sure and get the persons name you talk to and get a email confermation.  I usually make sure all of my transactions are updated on the DCL website before I hang up.


----------



## ChipandDaleFan16

I hope Disney throws us a bone today and releases the 
August GT rates today. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Justacruiser

*CHANGES​*Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,038.00	MTO/O	$1,098.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00

**GT​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,797.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	IGT	$1,333.00	OGT	$1,629.00	VGT	$1,789.00

*MILITARY​*Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,038.00	MTO/O	$1,098.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/14/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,158.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/4/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$888.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/17/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/31/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	8/10/2014	FLR/I	$1,548.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,708.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,793.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00

*CANADA​*Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00


----------



## shburks

Justacruiser said:


> It is a pain but you CAN do both the Florida and the MTO unless it was a *GT booking.  if it's a *GT you are pretty much out of luck.  It will have to be approved by some above the normal customer service person on the phone.  Also be careful because they may want to hit you with cancellation charges.  Just talked to a friend that they tried to do that to.  Be sure and get the persons name you talk to and get a email confermation.  I usually make sure all of my transactions are updated on the DCL website before I hang up.



I have NEVER been able to apply a military rate to an existing cruise.  I spoke with numerous CMs last year and at least one supervisor and no one would modify my cruise to do so.  All they would let me do is cancel and rebook and we were at the 75% cancellation point and did not do that.  The policy is that they will modify FL rates but not military rates any more; if you've had success doing it, then you had a very kind supervisor.


----------



## Justacruiser

shburks said:


> I have NEVER been able to apply a military rate to an existing cruise.  I spoke with numerous CMs last year and at least one supervisor and no one would modify my cruise to do so.  All they would let me do is cancel and rebook and we were at the 75% cancellation point and did not do that.  The policy is that they will modify FL rates but not military rates any more; if you've had success doing it, then you had a very kind supervisor.



probably so and/or a little pixie dust.  

Unless it is a special cruise like Hawaii I won't book that far ahead any unless I am sure there won't be a MTO.  Fortunately I have a little bit of liberty with time off so I can cruise for price instead of specific time period.

Sorry for any misinformaiton.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

shburks said:


> I have NEVER been able to apply a military rate to an existing cruise.  I spoke with numerous CMs last year and at least one supervisor and no one would modify my cruise to do so.  All they would let me do is cancel and rebook and we were at the 75% cancellation point and did not do that.  The policy is that they will modify FL rates but not military rates any more; if you've had success doing it, then you had a very kind supervisor.



This has been my experience as well and CM have confirmed it. I understand exactly as you stated, you can apply FLR with no issues however.

Heather


----------



## Justacruiser

SORRY FOR THE DELAY!  Here's todays report.  Not much out there right now.  It's tough wanting to update my report when I know there's nothing out there.  Enjoy!

*NEW*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,673.00	FLR/O	$1,813.00	FLR/V	$2,373.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,673.00	MTO/O	$1,813.00	MTO/V	$2,163.00

**GT*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00

*MILITARY*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,761.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,673.00	MTO/O	$1,813.00	MTO/V	$2,163.00

*FLORIDA*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/20/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,761.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,673.00	FLR/O	$1,813.00	FLR/V	$2,373.00

*CANADA*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	CAN/I	$1,395.00	CAN/O	$1,632.00	CAN/V	$1,799.00

*here are my SLEEPER prices.*
9/4/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,308.00
9/11/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,308.00
9/18/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,308.00
9/25/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,308.00
10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,169.00	5C	$1,325.00
12/5/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8C	$1,151.00	5B	$1,319.00
12/12/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,313.00
11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9A	$1,140.00	5C	$1,308.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H					6A	$1,709.00
9/7/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
9/14/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,468.00	5C	$1,708.00
9/28/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8A	$1,508.00	5B	$1,700.00
10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,692.00
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	5E	$1,684.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,517.00	5C	$1,725.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,709.00
10/26/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A			9D	$2,545.00		
11/2/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$2,265.00	9C	$2,615.00	7A	$2,923.00
11/9/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$2,257.00	9C	$2,606.00	7A	$2,901.00
11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					7A	$2,911.00
9/27/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C					6B	$2,970.00
9/6/2014	Magic, 14 Night Westbound Transatlantic	10A	$3,561.00	9A	$3,621.00		
12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$2,279.00	9C	$2,629.00		
11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,288.00	9C	$2,638.00		
11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,288.00	9C	$2,638.00		
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11A	$1,372.00	9B	$1,516.00		
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B					5B	$1,724.00
11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D			9C	$1,555.00		
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,641.00	9B	$1,821.00	6A	$2,031.00
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A			9B	$1,881.00		
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,148.00
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B					6A	$2,084.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,548.00	9A	$1,868.00	5B	$2,088.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$1,648.00	9D	$1,788.00	5C	$2,108.00
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,648.00	9D	$1,788.00	7A	$2,108.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,648.00	9C	$1,778.00	6A	$2,098.00


----------



## Ofinn

Thanks for the updates even though there is not much to update. I'm surprised not GT rates for September yet. The prices are still good though,  they really haven't gone up much since opening day. Maybe they're not planning on discounting them??


----------



## ChipandDaleFan16

Thanks for the update Justacruiser! You rock! 

Sometimes I think with all the time I have been spending waiting for an August VGT on the Fantasy that I just should have booked ahead of time.


----------



## Woodmnky

They are holding out for a long time on the September dates. Thank you for the update, hopefully within the next couple of days you will have a lot of dates to update all at once.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Woodmnky said:


> They are holding out for a long time on the September dates. Thank you for the update, hopefully within the next couple of days you will have a lot of dates to update all at once.



They sure are!  Amazingly, I'm okay to wait.  Highly unusual for mega-impatient me!  Our flights to California are still in place and our DL APs are still good if nothing ever comes.  We'd rather cruise, tho.  Come on, Mickey!  Bring the *GTs to Momma!!!


----------



## momof2n2

Truly. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Flossbolna

Thanks for all the info! I find the sleeper prices very interesting, too. But I do think that these three here:

10/26/2014 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 9D $2,545.00 
11/2/2014 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 11B $2,265.00 9C $2,615.00 7A $2,923.00
11/9/2014 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 11B $2,257.00 9C $2,606.00 7A $2,901.00

are fore the Magic, not the Fantasy?


----------



## ctnurse

What is a Sleeper Rate?


----------



## Justacruiser

ctnurse said:


> What is a Sleeper Rate?



from #226
Ok, here is today's entry. I am including the discounts PLUS my SLEEPER DEALS. SLEEPER DEALS are those prices that I find the best value. My best value is IMHO ONLY. By the way, alot of the discounted cruises are gone! Here is what is still out there.


----------



## IrishCowboy

Agian, thanks for doing this and keeping us updated.   Anxiously awaiting September/October GTY rates..


----------



## cscream13

This is a little off topic (but related in my head): if youre still able to choose main or second seating for dining, would you think thats a good indicator that the ship isn't too full?  I'm looking at a few dates in October and November.... still holding out for *GT rates, albeit impatiently... I keep looking at the number of rooms available to book to try to get an idea of how full the sailings seem.  I was interested in what other people think of the main vs. second seating selection as an indicator of how full the ship is?


----------



## Lady Duchess

October 27th 2014, 4 Day on the Dream still has GTY rates. Oceanview CAT9D and Verandah CAT6B


----------



## Ofinn

cscream13 said:


> This is a little off topic (but related in my head): if youre still able to choose main or second seating for dining, would you think thats a good indicator that the ship isn't too full?  I'm looking at a few dates in October and November.... still holding out for *GT rates, albeit impatiently... I keep looking at the number of rooms available to book to try to get an idea of how full the sailings seem.  I was interested in what other people think of the main vs. second seating selection as an indicator of how full the ship is?



 I was really surprised 3 weeks ago when I booked SC cruise and they asked if we wanted main or late. We prefer late so it didn't mater, but it's the first time I've booked a cruise with a last minute discount where main was available. I do think it means the cruise is not very full.


----------



## Justacruiser

cscream13 said:


> This is a little off topic (but related in my head): if youre still able to choose main or second seating for dining, would you think thats a good indicator that the ship isn't too full?  I'm looking at a few dates in October and November.... still holding out for *GT rates, albeit impatiently... I keep looking at the number of rooms available to book to try to get an idea of how full the sailings seem.  I was interested in what other people think of the main vs. second seating selection as an indicator of how full the ship is?



I think it is a very good indicator especially when the cruise is not port heavy.  

If the cruise is port heavy with stops and later return to ship times, I can see an increase in Second Dine choices.  But on the majority of cruises especially the shorter 3/4 day with little ones, I can see alot of MAIN diners.  Especially on the clasics.

Alot more is murkey to me with the new ships when adults can feed their kids quick and send them off to play and the adults have a portion of the dinner kid free.

IMHO only.


----------



## Shell4624

So what do you do when you find that the trip that you have booked is now priced for less than what you paid?  Same exact category?  currently it is a nominal difference, but thought that I'd ask.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Shell4624 said:


> So what do you do when you find that the trip that you have booked is now priced for less than what you paid?  Same exact category?  currently it is a nominal difference, but thought that I'd ask.


Are you past the paid in full date?


----------



## Justacruiser

Shell4624 said:


> So what do you do when you find that the trip that you have booked is now priced for less than what you paid?  Same exact category?  currently it is a nominal difference, but thought that I'd ask.



more than likely you are talking port fees, not the price of the cruise fare.  DCL will mail you a check for the difference.  I get a small check back before about half of my past cruises.  You can call DCL to verify if you want.


----------



## SillyInventor

Shell4624 said:


> So what do you do when you find that the trip that you have booked is now priced for less than what you paid?  Same exact category?  currently it is a nominal difference, but thought that I'd ask.


Depends on the actual offer. If you can still book a specific room in the same category: cancel your current cruise and rebook. This is possible until 45 day before sailing.
If it is a Guarantee offer your will probably be after the cancellation date and you have nothing left but stay with your booking and enjoy your cruise.


----------



## Justacruiser

Unless you are a Canada resident the cruise price will not go down 99% of the time.  Again, I think the NOMINAL difference is going to be Port Fees that are added to the bill.  Canada rates can change depending on exchange rates.  Other than that a 5E should be the same price unless it goes up.  Look at the summary page on DCL for the reservation.  It has the breakdown of the charges.  The problem is that the bill is not always broken down to specify tips (if applicable), cruise fare, port fees, transportation costs.

In preparing my SLEEPER RATE entry I have noticed that some total prices do change, even yesterdays entry had some changes.  But it is consistantly an adjustment in the fees, nothing to do with the fare cost.


----------



## Shell4624

Below are the details of what we reserved.  We actually purchased 2 connecting staterooms.  

We're sailing 10/27, our 75 PIF date is 8/11.  Looking at our cruise and category 5D it appears to be approx. $30 difference.  Like i said, nothing substantial but makes me wonder...



Today's Date:	11-Jul-2014

Currency:	Rates/Payments are in US Dollars and subject to change

Voyage Fare:	$1,648.00   

Vacation Protection Plan:	DECLINED

Government Taxes & Fees:	$124.44

Ground Transfers:	DECLINED



Total Due:	$1,772.44


----------



## Lady Duchess

What cruise are you taking on 10/27? Dream?


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,453.00	OGT	$2,537.00	VGT	$2,704.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,650.00	VGT	$2,818.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,559.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00

*CHANGES*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00

**GT*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,453.00	OGT	$2,537.00	VGT	$2,704.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,650.00	VGT	$2,818.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,245.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,451.00	OGT	$2,685.00	VGT	$3,559.00

*MILITARY*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,673.00	MTO/O	$1,813.00	MTO/V	$2,163.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,673.00	FLR/O	$1,813.00	FLR/V	$2,373.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00


----------



## NDFAN89

So when you publish these prices is for one person?  I am new to this.  Also, no port canaveral specials for military? Was looking for an October cruise.
Thanks


----------



## Justacruiser

NDFAN89 said:


> So when you publish these prices is for one person?  I am new to this.  Also, no port canaveral specials for military? Was looking for an October cruise.
> Thanks



the rates I publish is for 2 adults.  Nothing out for cruises departing from Port Canaveral for MTO right now.  I caught the updates earlier today, they could have some more in the near future.  Continue to watch the website and my thread.  Generally I update by noon M-F only.


----------



## Ofinn

NDFAN89 said:


> So when you publish these prices is for one person?  I am new to this.  Also, no port canaveral specials for military? Was looking for an October cruise.
> Thanks



It's for double occupancy. Third and 4th passenger would be less. I don't think military rates have been released yet for Oct. Keep checking this thread he does a good job of keeping it updated.


----------



## cscream13

Yay! So excited to see DCL roll out *GT rates for some fall sailings! Fingers crossed they release more soon. I'm holding out for a late October or early November rate


----------



## NDFAN89

One more question - what are "gt" rates? Also, is the best discount the military one? My friends have caught some excellent deals this way.


----------



## Justacruiser

NDFAN89 said:


> One more question - what are "gt" rates? Also, is the best discount the military one? My friends have caught some excellent deals this way.



I have combined the IGT (Inside), OGT (Oceanview), and VGT (Verandah) into one group *GT for easier assembly to post.

MTO discounts are generally better than *GT.  *GT rates do NOT allow you to pick a room, where MTO have specific categories and rooms available for selection.  Both types of rates have specific conditions for booking.  Click on the *Restrictions Apply *for specific details.


----------



## ChipandDaleFan16

Hi Justacruiser, since Disney posted October GT rates, do you think August will be discounted? I'm looking at the August 23 sailing.


----------



## Justacruiser

ChipandDaleFan16 said:


> Hi Justacruiser, since Disney posted October GT rates, do you think August will be discounted? I'm looking at the August 23 sailing.



I am making some guesses here.  I would guess you are asking about the Fantasy.  And you didn't say the type of room you are looking for.    However, if you are talking Fantasy I wouldn't count on.  I did the following research online to make my determination.

MAIN dining is full
Inside Rooms - 11B/3 rooms, 11A/looks like a few
Ocean View - 9B/2, 8D-2, 8B-1, 9A/GTY
Vereandah - 5D/2, 5C-6, 7A-1, 5B/1, 5A/several
It is also the last week for the Labor Day weekend and the official end of summer.

And, there is a FLR discount for the 5A.

They would probably throw a discount over to MTO instead of the *GT rate.  If you want a Oceanview I would select the 9A/GTY and for the Verandah the 7A.  The white wall is not bad IF you don't get an upgrade.

good luck.

by the way, IMHO ONLY!


----------



## ChipandDaleFan16

Thank you so much for all your insight, Justacruiser!! I can't believe I forgot to type that I was looking for the Fantasy cruise. You are good!


----------



## nemmie

Firstly thank you so much for this thread.

Secondly *GT for Fantasy seem rare?  Now they have released for Oct what are the chances for Sept?  I'm looking at the 27th but it seems pretty full.


----------



## Justacruiser

nemmie said:


> Firstly thank you so much for this thread.
> 
> Secondly *GT for Fantasy seem rare?  Now they have released for Oct what are the chances for Sept?  I'm looking at the 27th but it seems pretty full.



I actually think the chances are good.  The transantlantic, Alaska, Panama Canal and Southern Caribbean are all going on, so there will probably be less interest in a Fantasy.  But, I did check and MAIN dining is full.

I am going to predict they will offer *GT rates very soon.  They have MANY categories in the GTY status for I/O/and V, which either means they have blocked all the rooms for *GT OR they are almost sold out.  And I am 96% sure they are not close to selling out.  There is no reason I can think of for that particular cruise to sell out W/O discount.  I would hold fast for up to 2 weeks.  And of course, IMHO ONLY!

Happy Sailing


----------



## nemmie

Justacruiser said:


> I actually think the chances are good.  The transantlantic, Alaska, Panama Canal and Southern Caribbean are all going on, so there will probably be less interest in a Fantasy.  But, I did check and MAIN dining is full.
> 
> I am going to predict they will offer *GT rates very soon.  They have MANY categories in the GTY status for I/O/and V, which either means they have blocked all the rooms for *GT OR they are almost sold out.  And I am 96% sure they are not close to selling out.  There is no reason I can think of for that particular cruise to sell out W/O discount.  I would hold fast for up to 2 weeks.  And of course, IMHO ONLY!
> 
> Happy Sailing



Thank you for your opinion and insight and once again for this thread


----------



## shburks

Shell4624 said:


> Below are the details of what we reserved.  We actually purchased 2 connecting staterooms.  We're sailing 10/27, our 75 PIF date is 8/11.  Looking at our cruise and category 5D it appears to be approx. $30 difference.  Like i said, nothing substantial but makes me wonder...  Today's Date:	11-Jul-2014  Currency:	Rates/Payments are in US Dollars and subject to change  Voyage Fare:	$1,648.00  Vacation Protection Plan:	DECLINED  Government Taxes & Fees:	$124.44  Ground Transfers:	DECLINED  Total Due:	$1,772.44



This is likely port fees which do change. Typically when you go to do your final payment, you'll find that your total is a little less than it was originally. If you're still concerned, call DCL or your TA.


----------



## Ofinn

Shell4624 said:


> Below are the details of what we reserved.  We actually purchased 2 connecting staterooms.
> 
> We're sailing 10/27, our 75 PIF date is 8/11.  Looking at our cruise and category 5D it appears to be approx. $30 difference.  Like i said, nothing substantial but makes me wonder...
> 
> 
> 
> Today's Date:	11-Jul-2014
> 
> Currency:	Rates/Payments are in US Dollars and subject to change
> 
> Voyage Fare:	$1,648.00
> 
> Vacation Protection Plan:	DECLINED
> 
> Government Taxes & Fees:	$124.44
> 
> Ground Transfers:	DECLINED
> 
> 
> 
> Total Due:	$1,772.44



I have two rooms booked on the SC Sept 27 cruise. I just got a an email from DCL that I'm getting 31.00 refund on each room because of a reduction in port fees.


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00

*CHANGES*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	$2,341.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

**GT*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,453.00	OGT	$2,537.00	VGT	$2,704.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,650.00	VGT	$2,818.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00

*MILITARY*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*FLORIDA*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	$2,341.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00

*CANADA (NONE)*


----------



## Woodmnky

Thanks for the update. I am a bit surprised by the *GT rates that have been released thus far. We would like to cruise in Sept or Oct and the ones in Oct that have been released are only about $100 cheaper for us than the standard rates in Sept. I still have my fingers crossed that Sept or the other Oct dates will prove to be a bit less expensive. 

We are currently booked in Feb, but with the OBB discount & on board credits that cruise is cheaper than what the *GT rates are.


----------



## Justacruiser

Woodmnky said:


> Thanks for the update. I am a bit surprised by the *GT rates that have been released thus far. We would like to cruise in Sept or Oct and the ones in Oct that have been released are only about $100 cheaper for us than the standard rates in Sept. I still have my fingers crossed that Sept or the other Oct dates will prove to be a bit less expensive.
> 
> We are currently booked in Feb, but with the OBB discount & on board credits that cruise is cheaper than what the *GT rates are.



Have you thought about transferring the OBB to Sep/Oct and getting the 10% and OBC.  Then you could rebook in Sep/Oct for the FEB cruise.  The FEB prices won't go up much or at all.  Then you could pick the room you want.


----------



## arneyb6654

Forgive me if this appears elsewhere in the thread or in another post.  I know the prices and availability of certain *GT cruises have been posted here and are for 2 people.  There are 5 of us that will be going on our cruise (2 adults, 3 kids all 9 and under).  Does DCL normally have VGT rooms that will accommodate that number, or is it primarily for rooms that accommodate 4 people or less?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Justacruiser

arneyb6654 said:


> Forgive me if this appears elsewhere in the thread or in another post.  I know the prices and availability of certain *GT cruises have been posted here and are for 2 people.  There are 5 of us that will be going on our cruise (2 adults, 3 kids all 9 and under).  Does DCL normally have VGT rooms that will accommodate that number, or is it primarily for rooms that accommodate 4 people or less?  Thanks in advance!



I haven't seen a VGT rate for 5.  The rooms that fit the size of your family begin at 4E or better.  Those are the more expensive rooms.  You might look at booking 2 connecting rooms.  You would get twice the space to include 2 bathrooms.  VGT's are primary for 2,3, or 4 and depending upon lifeboats sometimes you can't even book 4.

Before sending this out, I priced the 9/27 Southern Caribbean because it had the VGT discounts.  Two VGT rooms would be $7,000 with a single room at a   4E the price is $7,665.  If you got the connecting rooms you would be far better off.


----------



## arneyb6654

Justacruiser said:


> I haven't seen a VGT rate for 5.  The rooms that fit the size of your family begin at 4E or better.  Those are the more expensive rooms.  You might look at booking 2 connecting rooms.  You would get twice the space to include 2 bathrooms.  VGT's are primary for 2,3, or 4 and depending upon lifeboats sometimes you can't even book 4.
> 
> Before sending this out, I priced the 9/27 Southern Caribbean because it had the VGT discounts.  Two VGT rooms would be $7,000 with a single room at a   4E the price is $7,665.  If you got the connecting rooms you would be far better off.



Thanks for the update.  I didn't figure that 5 would be a good number for it since not every room is set up for 5 (but I would imagine they almost all are for 4!   ).  It looks like they do a relatively decent job of getting you two cabins together (whether they're connecting or adjoining) based on other threads I've read.  I'll have to keep an eye out for my cruise, which is in October 2015.  I've got some time to sit and wait.  Haha


----------



## Justacruiser

Alright, a BUNUS update for today!  And yes, some are brand new as of this aftternoon.

**GT​*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,453.00	OGT	$2,537.00	VGT	$2,704.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,650.00	VGT	$2,818.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00

*MILITARY​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,883.00	MTO/O	$2,023.00	MTO/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*FLORIDA​*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,883.00	FLR/O	$2,023.00	FLR/V	$2,583.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00


----------



## denas

arneyb6654 said:


> Forgive me if this appears elsewhere in the thread or in another post.  I know the prices and availability of certain *GT cruises have been posted here and are for 2 people.  There are 5 of us that will be going on our cruise (2 adults, 3 kids all 9 and under).  Does DCL normally have VGT rooms that will accommodate that number, or is it primarily for rooms that accommodate 4 people or less?  Thanks in advance!



We are also a family of 5. Just want to chime in on this.  Unlike most cruise ships, Disney DOES NOT discount 3,4, 5 passengers in the room very much.  And they charge more for the first and second passengers in the higher rooms.  So don't be afraid to book to connecting rooms.  For example, we booked 2 connecting verandah rooms on the military rate.  The third passenger in the room was only $150 less than the first two.  So really only $300 more to have two rooms than if we could have booked all of us in one.  In general, even not on any of the special rates, you can often book two lower category verandah rooms that are connecting for only about 10% more than one higher category room.  And the extra room is phenomenal.  While 5 can sleep in the Cat 4 rooms, it is crowded.  Double the space for a 10% increase is great.  I

Also, I was surprised that there were still connecting rooms available.  We never thought we could take advantage of these last minute deals because we didn't think we could find a way to accomodate all of us (knowing that the rooms that can handle 5 in one room are never part of the deals).  There were lots of connecting rooms available when we booked.  We got the military rate on the Dream sailing 17 August and booked about a week ago.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the list for today.  Sleeper Rates are included today.

*NEW*​Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00

*CHANGES​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	$2,341.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00

**GT​*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,453.00	OGT	$2,537.00	VGT	$2,705.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,650.00	VGT	$2,818.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00

*MILITARY​*9/8/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
9/27/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/4/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
10/11/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/11/2014	Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
10/22/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	$2,341.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00

*SLEEPER RATES  (Data is sorted by Ship and then Sail Date)​*9/7/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
9/14/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,468.00	5C	$1,708.00
9/28/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8A	$1,508.00	5B	$1,700.00
10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,692.00
10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	5E	$1,684.00
11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9A	$1,140.00	5C	$1,308.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H					6B	$1,708.00
11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,152.00	5C	$1,308.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	5E	$1,684.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
12/5/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8C	$1,151.00	5B	$1,319.00
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,517.00	5C	$1,725.00
12/12/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,313.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,709.00
9/20/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A					7A	$2,845.00
9/27/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C					6B	$2,970.00
11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					6B	$2,953.00
9/6/2014	Magic, 14 Night Westbound Transatlantic	10A	$3,561.00	9A	$3,621.00		
10/26/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A			9D	$2,537.00		
11/2/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$2,265.00	9C	$2,615.00	7A	$2,909.00
11/9/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$2,257.00	9C	$2,607.00		
11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,276.00	9C	$2,626.00		
11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,288.00	9C	$2,638.00		
12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$2,279.00	9C	$2,629.00		
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B					6A	$2,084.00
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,641.00	9B	$1,821.00	6A	$2,031.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,534.00	9A	$1,854.00	5B	$2,074.00
11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D			9C	$1,555.00		
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$1,591.00	9B	$1,881.00		
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$1,634.00	9D	$1,774.00	5C	$2,094.00
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11A	$1,372.00	9B	$1,516.00		
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,648.00	9D	$1,788.00	7A	$2,108.00
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B					5A	$1,764.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,148.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,648.00	9C	$1,778.00	6A	$2,098.00


----------



## NeverSayNever

As always, thank you for your endless efforts on keeping up to date on this.

We've discussed this before but just wanted to see if what you latest thoughts are on the 9/20 or 9/27 Fantasy that are sleeper rates now - do you think they will go *GT or arethe heavily booked.

Any thoughts on the expensive (IMO) 10/1 5night Wonder going *GT?

And finally, do  you have any thoguths on if they go *GT what the discount would be - is it generally 20% - what do you think?  We have on OB booking that we can change and reap that benefit of OBC and 10% but wondering if we should hold out for a potential *GT  hat would be less.  Also, we have another party that whats to travel with us and if we use our OB booking I would like them to have the best shot at getting a *GT.

Sorry to be long winded and all the questions but any insights that you may have would be much appreciated.

THanks so much !

Never Say Never


----------



## n2mm

Just a quick unrelated question.  Are more cruises added later?  I was looking at the fall 2015 lineup and didn't see any double dips or 5 night cruises.  So am curious if additional cruises are added.


----------



## Justacruiser

NeverSayNever said:


> As always, thank you for your endless efforts on keeping up to date on this.
> 
> We've discussed this before but just wanted to see if what you latest thoughts are on the 9/20 or 9/27 Fantasy that are sleeper rates now - do you think they will go *GT or arethe heavily booked.
> 
> Any thoughts on the expensive (IMO) 10/1 5night Wonder going *GT?
> 
> And finally, do  you have any thoguths on if they go *GT what the discount would be - is it generally 20% - what do you think?  We have on OB booking that we can change and reap that benefit of OBC and 10% but wondering if we should hold out for a potential *GT  hat would be less.  Also, we have another party that whats to travel with us and if we use our OB booking I would like them to have the best shot at getting a *GT.
> 
> Sorry to be long winded and all the questions but any insights that you may have would be much appreciated.
> 
> THanks so much !
> 
> Never Say Never



IMHO I don't think they will offer *GT for either of the Fantasy September cruises you are asking about.  If you want one of those I would jump on the Sleeper Rate.  They will probably hit MTO or FLR, but I don't forsee the *GT.

You and the other couple could get the Sleeper Rate category and ask them to give you rooms side by side when you link your reservations.  Then you could use your 10%/10% for the cruise and book another cruise on board.  I'm thinking if you book the 6A, you both might end up in a 5 somewhere toether.

There are alot of rooms left for the 10/1 sailing.  It looks like the 5C on the 10/6 would be a better price point ($700 cheaper).

*GT rates are generally around 20% that I notice.


----------



## Justacruiser

n2mm said:


> Just a quick unrelated question.  Are more cruises added later?  I was looking at the fall 2015 lineup and didn't see any double dips or 5 night cruises.  So am curious if additional cruises are added.



not generally.  CC is getting pretty busy these days and they have to not only plan 1 ship, but where all 4 are at the same time and ensure only 1 ship is at CC key at a time.  Pretty interesting how they manage it all.


----------



## carolynsanta

Justacruiser,
 First, thank you so much for keeping on top of all of these rates!! You are awesome. 

I booked the 9/20 Fantasy and have been checking the FLR rates since early July waiting to see if they will release any for this cruise. Now that I am seeing October dates with the FLR rates, am I out of luck? 

fyi-I am ok if they don't release, but of course want to get the best deal. 

Do you know if this one is full? 

Thanks!!!

Carolyn


----------



## Justacruiser

carolynsanta said:


> Justacruiser,
> First, thank you so much for keeping on top of all of these rates!! You are awesome.
> 
> I booked the 9/20 Fantasy and have been checking the FLR rates since early July waiting to see if they will release any for this cruise. Now that I am seeing October dates with the FLR rates, am I out of luck?
> 
> fyi-I am ok if they don't release, but of course want to get the best deal.
> 
> Do you know if this one is full?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Carolyn



Looks like there is availability so it could show up.  I wouldn't give up hope.  It just depend if DCL wants to give out refunds to FLR residents or if they would rather just open for MTO, if at all.  Good luck!


----------



## nemmie

Just wanted to post in case it helps anyone else out.  We were waiting for a *GT rate on the Sept 27th 7 night Fantasy.  This morning I noticed DCL have dropped the VGT on the 7 night Fantasy leaving October 11th even further to $2495 for 2!  Thats over 30% off the published 7A rate with a chance of even more savings should we be allocated a highed room catagory.


----------



## Justacruiser

nemmie said:


> Just wanted to post in case it helps anyone else out.  We were waiting for a *GT rate on the Sept 27th 7 night Fantasy.  This morning I noticed DCL have dropped the VGT on the 7 night Fantasy leaving October 11th even further to $2495 for 2!  Thats over 30% off the published 7A rate with a chance of even more savings should we be allocated a highed room catagory.



Thank you Nemmie for the update.  The two discounts mentioned above are listed in my CHANGES category below.

*CHANGES​**Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,328.00* *VGT	$2,495.00*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

**GT​*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00

*FLORIDA​*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	$2,341.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00

*MILITARY​*9/8/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
9/27/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/4/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
10/11/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/11/2014	Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
10/22/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00


----------



## nemmie

It's nice to be able to contribute to your fantastic thread.
Am I right in thinking 30% is a heavy discount for a VGT?  I thought they were usually around 20%.


----------



## ahc

Thanks for the kind information! In your opinion, what are the chances for a *GT rate for the Fantasy, October 18th cruise? I looked in the sleeper category and nothing was listed for this cruise..TIA


----------



## Justacruiser

nemmie said:


> It's nice to be able to contribute to your fantastic thread.
> Am I right in thinking 30% is a heavy discount for a VGT?  I thought they were usually around 20%.



Personally I thought the price for the 7A was way too much, especially for OCTOBER.  It didn't make my SLEEPER RATES by a mile as the 7A.  *However, with that said it is now with the VGT 17% below my SLEEPER MAX.  *Those 2 dates are GREAT DEALS.

I am even tempted for the 10/11 but I will not get off the MAGIC until 10/4 from the San Juan Cruise.  I will probably jump on a Mid November or Early December after MTO come out!

Thanks again


----------



## Justacruiser

ahc said:


> Thanks for the kind information! In your opinion, what are the chances for a *GT rate for the Fantasy, October 18th cruise? I looked in the sleeper category and nothing was listed for this cruise..TIA



IMHO, I think there is a good shot.  The problem is that sometimes DCL will mess (offer some and then wait a little while) with the discounts so we don't come to expect them.  Like they have done for the September cruises.  But, as you stated it is NOT of my SLEEPER RATE so I think they will have to offer something to someone.  Best of luck for the *GT rate.  Actually I feel brave today, I predict *GT, MTO and FLR for that one.  Just remember please, all this is just my thoughts........


----------



## nemmie

I thought Oct prices were really high too and had ruled them out. I thought even with a VGT they would still be pricey.  This deal certainly changes that 
I've never seen them reduce a GT once it's out either?  Well if you change your mind and do cruise on the 10/11 let me know I'd love to say hi in person.


----------



## Justacruiser

nemmie said:


> I thought Oct prices were really high too and had ruled them out. I thought even with a VGT they would still be pricey.  This deal certainly changes that
> I've never seen them reduce a GT once it's out either?  Well if you change your mind and do cruise on the 10/11 let me know I'd love to say hi in person.



I really haven't seem them do this either, must of had not many takers on the previous discount.

I would go on in a heatbeat just can't pay for it.  That would make DCL cruise #20 in 4 years.  I do have to work sometime to make the money, lol.


----------



## ahc

Justacruiser said:


> IMHO, I think there is a good shot.  The problem is that sometimes DCL will mess (offer some and then wait a little while) with the discounts so we don't come to expect them.  Like they have done for the September cruises.  But, as you stated it is NOT of my SLEEPER RATE so I think they will have to offer something to someone.  Best of luck for the *GT rate.  Actually I feel brave today, I predict *GT, MTO and FLR for that one.  Just remember please, all this is just my thoughts........



Thanks for the boost of confidence! We will keep our eyes peeled!


----------



## Lady Duchess

Thanks for doing a great job on the thread. IYHO do you think they will rollout FLR on the Dream for 10/27/14 sailing? I currently have a GTY cat9D, I saw they now have cat7A as GTY. Was hoping FLR would be out and better pricing. TIA


----------



## Justacruiser

Lady Duchess said:


> Thanks for doing a great job on the thread. IYHO do you think they will rollout FLR on the Dream for 10/27/14 sailing? I currently have a GTY cat9D, I saw they now have cat7A as GTY. Was hoping FLR would be out and better pricing. TIA



In fact the 6A, 6B and 7A are all in a GTY stutus for the cruise you are asking.  IMHO they offer a lot more discounts on the 4 day than the 3 day.  It looks like a lot of rooms open and the Fantasy is there as well for the 7-day.  Just a thought, apparently FLR residents sometimes get to change their reservation with the FLR rates.  This is NOT verified by me but others on this thead.  You MIGHT book the 7A GTY to ensure you a verandah and then hope for the FLR to save some more with a Verandah for sure, just in case.  The cruise is one of my SLEEPER RATE cruises anyway.  No matter what you are getting a good price IMHO.  Review #310 and #314 on this thread.  

Wow!!! we getting up there with #378 posts and over 41,000 views in just 5 months!  thank you all!


----------



## Justacruiser

Not much happening today.  I will keep looking for our next discount rates.  Enjoy your day!  8/6/2014 report

**GT​*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00

*MILITARY​*9/8/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
9/27/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/4/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
10/11/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/11/2014	Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
10/22/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00


----------



## Ofinn

nemmie said:


> It's nice to be able to contribute to your fantastic thread.
> Am I right in thinking 30% is a heavy discount for a VGT?  I thought they were usually around 20%.



Last year the GT rates were better Oct-Dec than they were in September. I don't know per person cost, but I do remember the Oct VGT rates on the Fantasy for 2a and 2k was about 1k less than VGT rates in Sept. I remember this because we cruised in September, and I was kicking myself when the Oct rates came out  The first 2 weeks after Thanksgiving was also heavily discounted.


----------



## ccmystic16

Just found this thread..WOW!  It's a lot of work on your part to keep up with and to make recommendations.  Thank you! 

We are hoping for a MTO rate for Oct 11th sailing on the Fantasy.  We watch every Sunday night at 11:00pm for the new weekly rates.  Everything seems to be the Magic and Wonder.  It is now getting into the months of October so we are still hopeful.  

There seems to be plenty of cabins left and they are now offering the OGT and VGT discounts (I'm not savvy on how that category works) so do you think there is still a chance they might offer a MTO rate for that sailing?  We just might hop on the VGT rate and take a chance but I sure would hate a bigger discount to come out on the MTO and then we miss out on it.  

keeping fingers crossed for pixie dust for Oct 11th!


----------



## Justacruiser

ccmystic16 said:


> Just found this thread..WOW!  It's a lot of work on your part to keep up with and to make recommendations.  Thank you!
> 
> We are hoping for a MTO rate for Oct 11th sailing on the Fantasy.  We watch every Sunday night at 11:00pm for the new weekly rates.  Everything seems to be the Magic and Wonder.  It is now getting into the months of October so we are still hopeful.
> 
> There seems to be plenty of cabins left and they are now offering the OGT and VGT discounts (I'm not savvy on how that category works) so do you think there is still a chance they might offer a MTO rate for that sailing?  We just might hop on the VGT rate and take a chance but I sure would hate a bigger discount to come out on the MTO and then we miss out on it.
> 
> keeping fingers crossed for pixie dust for Oct 11th!



Thanks for your interest in the thread.  Right now there are MTO's on the Wonder and the Magic for the October 11 date and there are the VGT's out there for the Fantasy.  Here is the specifics for the VGT

*When booking this restricted-fare category stateroom, 
please note the following: 
New bookings only. Existing reservations cannot be modified to these new categories. 
You are reserving a stateroom within the selected stateroom type: Inside, Oceanview or Verandah*.
 Disney Cruise Line will assign your specific stateroom at a later time, based on remaining availability.
 Specific stateroom requests will not be accommodated.
 Full payment is required at the time of booking for all Guests and is non-refundable.
 Sail date and stateroom category changes are not permitted.
 The stateroom offer cannot be combined with any other discounted or promotional offer.
 Full legal names of all Guests are required at time of booking and no name changes are allowed.
 * Most Verandah staterooms include a private verandah with a clear plexiglass wall; some may include a solid white wall depending upon location. A limited number of Oceanview and Verandah staterooms may include a partially obstructed view.*

I would check this weekend for the MTO, but I wouldn't go much longer than that if you think the VGT is a good rate.  There are alot of rooms, but one of my signs is that MAIN dining is FULL.  So, that is pretty evident that the ship is selling.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the update for today 8/7

*NEW​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00

*CHANGES​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00

*MILITARY​*9/8/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
9/27/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/4/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
10/11/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/11/2014	Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00

*FLORIDA​*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
10/22/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> Here is the update for today 8/7
> NEW
> Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00



Oh I'm salivating over this one!!!!!!!!!  How I WISH!!!!!


----------



## Ladyshopper

I know its way ahead, but if I was looking for a GT rate for early/mid July 2015, when are these likely to come out? My brain is hurting from trying to figure it out!


----------



## Justacruiser

Ladyshopper said:


> I know its way ahead, but if I was looking for a GT rate for early/mid July 2015, when are these likely to come out? My brain is hurting from trying to figure it out!



no earlier than May 2015


----------



## Justacruiser

sleeper rates for 2015 sailing at 3pm cst today!!!!!!


----------



## Justacruiser

*JANUARY/AUGUST 2015 SLEEPER RATES​*
Alright, alot of work into this one.  Here is my SLEEPER RATES as of today.  There are no FANTASY rates at this time.  THere are still limited April/May there but the pickings are getting slim.  Someone had asked me to do this, so here it is.  Again, *1/1/2015 - 8/31/2015*

1/5/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,526.00	5E	$1,702.00
1/9/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,026.00	*8A	$1,146.00* *5A	$1,314.00*
1/12/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,486.00	5C	$1,726.00
1/16/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,296.00
1/19/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			*8A	$1,526.00	5B	$1,718.00*
1/23/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,026.00	*8A	$1,146.00	5A	$1,314.00*
1/26/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,326.00	*8A	$1,486.00	5A	$1,710.00*
1/30/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,026.00	*8A	$1,146.00	5A	$1,314.00*
2/2/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,326.00	*8A	$1,486.00	5A	$1,710.00*
2/6/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,170.00	5C	$1,326.00
2/9/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,526.00	5E	$1,702.00
2/23/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,726.00
2/25/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,372.00	9A	$1,548.00	6A	$1,636.00
2/27/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,176.00	5E	$1,308.00
4/24/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,326.00
5/1/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,278.00
5/4/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,702.00
5/8/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,314.00
5/11/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,176.00	5E	$1,308.00
1/4/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A			9D	$2,647.00		
1/11/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,292.00	9B	$2,544.00		
1/25/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B			9C	$2,474.00		
2/1/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$2,213.00	9C	$2,549.00		
1/4/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9B	$1,838.00	*5A	$2,148.00*
1/9/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,600.00	9A	$1,870.00	*5B	$2,020.00*
1/18/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,608.00	9B	$1,778.00	6A	$2,108.00
1/23/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	10B	$1,600.00	9A	$1,810.00	*5A	$2,140.00*
2/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,608.00	9A	$1,878.00	*5A	$2,078.00*
2/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$1,650.00	9A	$1,810.00	5C	$2,110.00
2/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10C	$1,372.00	9B	$1,516.00	6A	$1,684.00
2/20/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	10C	$1,600.00	9B	$1,830.00	6A	$1,980.00
3/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9B	$1,838.00	5C	$2,118.00
3/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	11C	$1,600.00				
4/12/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9C	$1,908.00	6A	$2,108.00
4/17/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$1,650.00	9B	$1,890.00	7A	$2,110.00
4/22/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11B	$1,372.00	9B	$1,564.00	6A	$1,732.00
4/26/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9C	$1,848.00	7A	$2,118.00
5/1/2015	Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	10B	$4,371.00	9B	$4,987.00	6A	$5,743.00

NO FANTASY CRUISES MET MY SLEEPER RATE PRICE!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

What's a sleeper rate?!


----------



## Justacruiser

disneyaddictz said:


> what's a sleeper rate?!



see note 1


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW DISCOUNTS (BONUS!!!!)

NEW​Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00*

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00

*MILITARY​*9/8/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	MTO/I	$1,109.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
9/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
9/27/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/4/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
10/11/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/11/2014	Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
10/18/2014	Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
10/22/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00


----------



## cscream13

I just saw that the 10/18 Fantasy *GT was released this afternoon.... that's 3 out of 4 for October!  I'm waiting with baited breath for a 10/25 *GT!!! Come on DCL.... 

Thanks Justacruiser for the update!


----------



## mumford1

Is there even the slightest chance they would offer FLR rates for the 10/23 double dip on the Dream?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

I KNEW those Wonder 5-night double dips would go *GT!  There was so much left on them!  All along DH & I were waiting on them to pounce.  I think there's a reason things worked out this way.  This week a crazy opportunity to possibly go to Canada for a year popped up.  Now the rates are here but I can't pull the trigger until all these dates get nailed down and paperwork finalized w/hubby's work.  Ugh!

DH & I both agreed before the *GTs released that even if no discounts ever rolled out for those sailings it'd be worth it to pay the premium because those ships would've sailed pretty empty.  LOL!


----------



## Ofinn

sweetpee_1993 said:


> I KNEW those Wonder 5-night double dips would go *GT!  There was so much left on them!  All along DH & I were waiting on them to pounce.  I think there's a reason things worked out this way.  This week a crazy opportunity to possibly go to Canada for a year popped up.  Now the rates are here but I can't pull the trigger until all these dates get nailed down and paperwork finalized w/hubby's work.  Ugh!
> 
> DH & I both agreed before the *GTs released that even if no discounts ever rolled out for those sailings it'd be worth it to pay the premium because those ships would've sailed pretty empty.  LOL!



I can't believe how much the price of those cruises rose. My dh has vacation the end of Sept so I have been watching the 9/26 sailing go up and up over the last year. I guess DCL thought people would overpay to go to CC twice. I guess they were wrong. Hope you get things worked out so you can take advantage of it.


----------



## Scalemaster34

Ofinn said:


> I can't believe how much the price of those cruises rose. My dh has vacation the end of Sept so I have been watching the 9/26 sailing go up and up over the last year. I guess DCL thought people would overpay to go to CC twice. I guess they were wrong. Hope you get things worked out so you can take advantage of it.



CC Cruises have done well in the past.... but I do think Disney is starting to feel some pricing pressure along with the simple fact that so many of their cruisers are repeat Cruisers and with all four ships sailing out of Florida, there are just so many other options this Fall.


----------



## sunrise717

So today is our pif date just wondering if there is still a lot of availability for the 10/23 cruise double dip? I don't know much about this GT rates. you all that have been watching what is your thoughts on them going GT ?? TIA


----------



## momof2n2

Oh I wish I could do those double dips!  This past CC day was the best vacation day ever.  
There should be some super happy travelers!


----------



## Justacruiser

sunrise717 said:


> So today is our pif date just wondering if there is still a lot of availability for the 10/23 cruise double dip? I don't know much about this GT rates. you all that have been watching what is your thoughts on them going GT ?? TIA[/QUOTE
> 
> what type of room are you trying to get?  What did you book?  What did you pay?


----------



## sunrise717

We booked a gty veranda with transportation and gratuities for 2 total and insurance 2652.. Don't care what room cat we got just as long as it was a decent amount cheaper?


----------



## Justacruiser

sunrise717 said:


> We booked a gty veranda with transportation and gratuities for 2 total and insurance 2652.. Don't care what room cat we got just as long as it was a decent amount cheaper?



Ok, right now you can get a 5A for $2,524 and that is one of the better cabins and you can select your room.  And right now you can get a 6A for $2,324.  I did not include insurance.  Both without the (i believe) $40 transportation for each.  So, I wouldn't PIF, I would cancel and wait a couple of weeks.  Getting ready to list some more discounts.  In a minute.  I would seriously wait, is your booking an OBB?

Here's my question. If you PIF today, are you going to be really upset when the discount comes out?  Probably, or you wouldn't be asking the question.  The prices for that cruise are not going to jump in a week, go up $20, maybe.  But probably not.  I just announced another DD/CC cruise.  I would wait a little bit, you can always rebook it.  IMHO.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today's update, some new stuff!!!

*NEW​*Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00

**GT​*Cruise Name	Date	IGT	IGT PRICE	OGT	OGT PRICE	VGT	VGT PRICE
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00

*MILITARY​*9/8/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
9/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
9/27/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/1/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
10/4/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
10/11/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/11/2014	Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
10/18/2014	Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
10/22/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00


----------



## SixtoMouse

Thanks for the updates

I was waiting on MTO for Last weekend of Sept and October sailings but i could not wait any longer
I booked VGT 
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00

i was so excited when i saw your updates yesterday. I think its good price.

This will be me and my husbands first Disney Cruise and first time away from our son who is 4 (special needs) so looking forward to this trip. 

Now i need to update my signature and add this trip wohoo


----------



## Justacruiser

SixtoMouse said:


> Thanks for the updates
> 
> I was waiting on MTO for Last weekend of Sept and October sailings but i could not wait any longer
> I booked VGT
> Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
> 
> i was so excited when i saw your updates yesterday. I think its good price.
> 
> This will be me and my husbands first Disney Cruise and first time away from our son who is 4 (special needs) so looking forward to this trip.
> 
> Now i need to update my signature and add this trip wohoo



you got a very good price!  Enjoy your time on vcation!  I am sure it will be a great time for you to refresh and get some me time.  Enjoy!


----------



## JohnDaleswife

I have a courtesy hold placed on the March 1 2015 sailing on the Wonder.  Total is $2605.00 I believe for 3 adults and 1 child in a 10 C.  I think this is a decent price.  First two adults are at $750.00 each.  I am wondering if these prices are opening day prices for that cabin category. 

Also I was looking at cruise.com for pricing as well as Disney and I thought that all TA should have the same price.  Cruise.com is about $50 cheaper.  Not that I would go through them but it just caught my eye.  Anyways I was just wondering about the opening day prices on this cruise.  Thanks!


----------



## mom4fun

What's a good rate for panama canal cruise?


----------



## deidre

Do you know when the winter months usually show up for IGT/OGT, etc.?  I'm looking for a cruise in Feb./March, and I'm actually debating going RCCL since it's so much cheaper.  Never been on RCCL and have been on Disney so I'm nervous to book it.


----------



## Justacruiser

JohnDaleswife said:


> I have a courtesy hold placed on the March 1 2015 sailing on the Wonder.  Total is $2605.00 I believe for 3 adults and 1 child in a 10 C.  I think this is a decent price.  First two adults are at $750.00 each.  I am wondering if these prices are opening day prices for that cabin category.
> 
> Also I was looking at cruise.com for pricing as well as Disney and I thought that all TA should have the same price.  Cruise.com is about $50 cheaper.  Not that I would go through them but it just caught my eye.  Anyways I was just wondering about the opening day prices on this cruise.  Thanks!



I checked out the site and it appears that they discount the room $25 per person for the 2 adults.  Plus you can get the $50 gift card.  And you can select your room and dining.  That's $100 saving.  

I book my own with DCL, to each their own.  I have no experience with cruise.com.  Good luck!


----------



## n2mm

SixtoMouse said:


> Thanks for the updates  I was waiting on MTO for Last weekend of Sept and October sailings but i could not wait any longer I booked VGT Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00  i was so excited when i saw your updates yesterday. I think its good price.  This will be me and my husbands first Disney Cruise and first time away from our son who is 4 (special needs) so looking forward to this trip.  Now i need to update my signature and add this trip wohoo



I saw that one too and would've been right there on it, but we just booked the dvc promotion cruise for November. If dvc hadn't offered the 30% discount we would've been cruise mates. Have fun.


----------



## Justacruiser

mom4fun said:


> What's a good rate for panama canal cruise?



I pretty much still with my SLEEPER RATE pricing for everything.

Inside - $150 per night/per person
Ocenview - $175 per night/per person
Balcony - $200 per night/per person

Generally I stick with that pricing as that is my rate that I am willing to pay.  And each category has prices within my range.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Justacruiser

deidre said:


> Do you know when the winter months usually show up for IGT/OGT, etc.?  I'm looking for a cruise in Feb./March, and I'm actually debating going RCCL since it's so much cheaper.  Never been on RCCL and have been on Disney so I'm nervous to book it.



I am a guy so I don't pay alot to details, but I have noticed that they don't get the Feb/March discounts till after the new year.  Be careful with the March dates because they have some spring breaks times beginning there which will drive up the prices and they get filled for those cruises.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

Justacruiser said:


> I am a guy so I don't pay alot to details, but I have noticed that they don't get the Feb/March discounts till after the new year.  Be careful with the March dates because they have some spring breaks times beginning there which will drive up the prices and they get filled for those cruises.



Exactly.  The first week in March is spring break for many colleges.  As is with my daughters.  But it Is not for my younger one in elementary school.   That is why I went ahead with the courtesy hold and will probably put a deposit down tommorow.  I am doubtful that there will be any GT rates on the March cruises but I could very well be wrong.  

I am still wondering if I got the same day opening prices on this cruise.  Just curious I guess.


----------



## Ofinn

JohnDaleswife said:


> Exactly.  The first week in March is spring break for many colleges.  As is with my daughters.  But it Is not for my younger one in elementary school.   That is why I went ahead with the courtesy hold and will probably put a deposit down tommorow.  I am doubtful that there will be any GT rates on the March cruises but I could very well be wrong.
> 
> I am still wondering if I got the same day opening prices on this cruise.  Just curious I guess.



 Majority of schools have Spring break between the 2nd week of March to the week after Easter. I had the March 2 Fantasy cruise booked last year, but we ended up cruising in January on a GT rate. It shot up  2k from the time I booked it in Sept to around the middle of November when I cancelled it, and booked the January cruise. I honestly don't remember if they offered GT rates that week. I stopped checking. I think it would probably be a good idea to book now, based on what I saw last year.


----------



## ccmystic16

n2mm said:


> I saw that one too and would've been right there on it, but we just booked the dvc promotion cruise for November. If dvc hadn't offered the 30% discount we would've been cruise mates. Have fun.




We are holding out for MTO for October but if it doesn't come through then the Nov DVC rate is our next option too.  We LOVE the Fantasy and have been on the Magic just not a fan of driving 4 more hours to the port to take advantage of the cruise discount.


----------



## sunrise717

Thank you Justacruiser.  I am going to cancel and try to wait it out a little bit.  At what point do you think that i should just go ahead and book.  I did call costco and the 6b is sold out and the 6a guy would cost me 40 more at this point.  thanks for your help.  And thanks for all your time putting these updates together!!!!


----------



## Justacruiser

sunrise717 said:


> Thank you Justacruiser.  I am going to cancel and try to wait it out a little bit.  At what point do you think that i should just go ahead and book.  I did call costco and the 6b is sold out and the 6a guy would cost me 40 more at this point.  thanks for your help.  And thanks for all your time putting these updates together!!!!



Actually 7A, 6A, and 5E are all in a GTY status.  By the way, I don't waste my money on insurance this close to a cruise.  But I am pretty good health and we drive to port.  So, there is really not a likelihood I would miss the cruise.  And, because I drive there is no missing luggage stuff.

I wouldn't wait past more than 3 weeks.  But remember, this is only a guess anyway.  Wouldn't want to be wrong and cost you money.....  But right now it would be a $40 loss on your part and you get to select the room.  I guess it is as worth you waiting as you can afford.  By the way, right now the 5E, 6A and 7A are all the same price and the 5D is just $40 more.

let us know what you decide


----------



## Iri920

Thank you so much for all your hard work.  I'm trying to hold out for an MTO discount in November or even October for a 7 night cruise and I check this thread all the time for updates.  Any of the sailings those months would work for us but our top choices are the 11/15 Fantasy sailing and the 11/9 Magic.  Unfortunately we can't take advantage of any GT discounts since we need two connecting rooms.


----------



## mariab

I am hoping to get a MTO or FLR rate on the sep 28 cruise also.  We need two connecting staterooms so IGT is not really a choice  
Question how often do you see these rates convert to MTO or FLR?
Also how far in advance are the FLR and MTO rates usually released?
Thanks so much for this it is a really helpful thread!!!


----------



## wfgamble

ccmystic16 said:


> We are holding out for MTO for October but if it doesn't come through then the Nov DVC rate is our next option too.  We LOVE the Fantasy and have been on the Magic just not a fan of driving 4 more hours to the port to take advantage of the cruise discount.



I may be misunderstanding you but our 7 day on the Magic sails out of Port Canaveral in November


----------



## jahber

Thank you for this thread!  I surprised my TA by asking for one of the Fl resident rates you listed (for Wonder cruises out of Miami) before they were even published by Disney!  Thanks to you I was able to jump on the rate and grab two connecting staterooms before most people even knew the discount existed.  (It was available on Friday, Aug 1, but not announced until Monday.)


----------



## Justacruiser

mariab said:


> I am hoping to get a MTO or FLR rate on the sep 28 cruise also.  We need two connecting staterooms so IGT is not really a choice
> Question how often do you see these rates convert to MTO or FLR?
> Also how far in advance are the FLR and MTO rates usually released?
> Thanks so much for this it is a really helpful thread!!!



All Discount rates normally come out after the PIF dates.  Right now that cruise is open for the widest discounts with the *GT rates.  Depending on why you need the two rooms COULD impact the room assignment.  I have know people that had two children and wanted to be located next door.  They booked the *GT rate and got connecting rooms next to each other.    

MTO/FLR rates are discounts that offer less availability and have specific rooms to discount.  T think the *GT will be out there for a little while with this particulat sailing.  You might wait till later this week and hopefully the MTO/FLR will show up.


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW​*CruMagic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00

*MILITARY​*9/8/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
9/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
9/27/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/1/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
10/4/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
10/11/2014	Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
10/11/2014	Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
10/17/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
10/18/2014	Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
10/22/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

jahber said:


> Thank you for this thread!  I surprised my TA by asking for one of the Fl resident rates you listed (for Wonder cruises out of Miami) before they were even published by Disney!  Thanks to you I was able to jump on the rate and grab two connecting staterooms before most people even knew the discount existed.  (It was available on Friday, Aug 1, but not announced until Monday.)



GREAT!!! That's why I do what I do!!!!


----------



## mariab

Justacruiser said:


> All Discount rates normally come out after the PIF dates.  Right now that cruise is open for the widest discounts with the *GT rates.  Depending on why you need the two rooms COULD impact the room assignment.  I have know people that had two children and wanted to be located next door.  They booked the *GT rate and got connecting rooms next to each other.
> 
> MTO/FLR rates are discounts that offer less availability and have specific rooms to discount.  T think the *GT will be out there for a little while with this particulat sailing.  You might wait till later this week and hopefully the MTO/FLR will show up.



How do I find out the PIF dates? What do you mean by widest discounts? So IGT rates usually do convert? Thank you so much for your help....We have cruised the past few years but Now I really want to make sure I get the best rate


----------



## Justacruiser

mariab said:


> How do I find out the PIF dates? What do you mean by widest discounts? So IGT rates usually do convert? Thank you so much for your help....We have cruised the past few years but Now I really want to make sure I get the best rate



For the 28 September cruise the PIF date has already passed.  

Each kind of discount.  Thre are a number of discounts types.  The 4 most common to me are:

1)  *GT - includes VGT/OGT/IGT
2)  Military Discount
3)  Florida Resident
4)  Canada Resident

For each sailing, one of the above or all may be announced (based on demand).  A specific discount such as *GT can be offered along with nothing else.  Or, they could just offer a FLR discount.  Or they could open up all the types.  And, yes there are more discounts type like Travel Agent, but I am unaware how they work.  So, I am just providing information for what I THINK I know, lol.

There would be more people eligible for the *GT discount than say the FLR or MTO.  So, if I were wanting to fill a lot of rooms, I might offer the *GT.  Less rooms I might offer the FLR or MTO.  

All informaiton is IMO only.


----------



## Zandy595

Really hoping to see a FLR for 10/31 Dream.  I wonder why Dream cruises didn't come out with the other discounts.  Aug. 17th will be 75 days out, so maybe next Monday?


----------



## mariab

Zandy595 said:


> Really hoping to see a FLR for 10/31 Dream.  I wonder why Dream cruises didn't come out with the other discounts.  Aug. 17th will be 75 days out, so maybe next Monday?


I would love to do the one for 10/26 
Last year we booked ours for this date when it first got discounted and that was sep 9... We can hope ... It gets discounted !


----------



## Scalemaster34

Justacruiser said:


> For the 28 September cruise the PIF date has already passed.
> 
> Each kind of discount.  Thre are a number of discounts types.  The 4 most common to me are:
> 
> 1)  *GT - includes VGT/OGT/IGT
> 2)  Military Discount
> 3)  Florida Resident
> 4)  Canada Resident
> 
> For each sailing, one of the above or all may be announced (based on demand).  A specific discount such as *GT can be offered along with nothing else.  Or, they could just offer a FLR discount.  Or they could open up all the types.  And, yes there are more discounts type like Travel Agent, but I am unaware how they work.  So, I am just providing information for what I THINK I know, lol.
> 
> There would be more people eligible for the *GT discount than say the FLR or MTO.  So, if I were wanting to fill a lot of rooms, I might offer the *GT.  Less rooms I might offer the FLR or MTO.
> 
> All informaiton is IMO only.



Yes thanks for your hard work on keeping this updated!!

In another tread someone posted that most all of September has Travel Agent discounts on the Fantasy.  And somewhere else that there were Vacation Club discounts.... think for November (maybe OCT).  Plus I've known of Disney offering specials to employees also.... we were on a cruise where the lady had just started working at MK and they got a cruise for like $25 a night.  Have to keep in mind that Disney is a huge company, so they could fill a boat or two pretty quickly with deals like that.

Very hard to "guess" at what will and will not be discounted using one particular type discount - think they prefer you not being able to count on them doing the same thing.  This has been an unusual year for FLR discounts.... Next year who knows, they may go back to them being few and far between again.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

So there is no particular order in which discounts are released?  I was thinking that MTO and FLR were always released before GT, but I guess I am wrong?  Anyway, I know that the GT rates are always or usually posted after the PIF date, which is what like 6 weeks out?  So are a lot of the GT rates posted at that point or much closer to sail date?

Seems as though there are some good GT rates for this October.  Must not be a whole lot of people that like to sail then at normal rates.  But then theres wasnt a whole lot of them in September.  So confusing.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

JohnDaleswife said:


> So there is no particular order in which discounts are released?  I was thinking that MTO and FLR were always released before GT, but I guess I am wrong?  Anyway, I know that the GT rates are always or usually posted after the PIF date, which is what like 6 weeks out?  So are a lot of the GT rates posted at that point or much closer to sail date?
> 
> Seems as though there are some good GT rates for this October.  Must not be a whole lot of people that like to sail then at normal rates.  But then theres wasnt a whole lot of them in September.  So confusing.



No, what discounts, and when they are released is DCL's discretion.  They figure out what will get the best response and that's what gets released.


----------



## mhite2289

Thanks for your dedication to this thread!  By watching this thread for weeks, I was able to book a B2B on the Magic.  Always looked forward to looking for your daily updates.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today 8/12's installment!

*NEW*
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00

*CHANGES*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$0.00

**GT*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00

*MILITARY*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00


----------



## Zandy595

Darn, still no FLR's for the Dream.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Justacruiser

*BRAND NEW!!!!​*
*GET IT HERE FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00


----------



## cscream13

Justacruiser said:


> *BRAND NEW!!!!​*
> *GET IT HERE FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00



Yay!!!! This is the one I've been waiting for and only one day after the PIF date!! Best news  Thank you for keeping such a careful watch and being the bearer of good vacation tidings!


----------



## Justacruiser

CSCREAM13, i was hoping you were on.  Really good price!!!  Glad it worked out for you!

MAIN dining is open right now if you want it.

All Categories from 5D-7A have been moved to GTY (blocked for VGT's)


----------



## Lady Duchess

Still watching and hoping for FLR for the Dream Oct 27th sailing, gosh, wish they would release the FLR.....Hate waiting....lol  So much available yet, you would think they would start releasing the FLR in hopes to help sell cabins....


----------



## Ofinn

JohnDaleswife said:


> So there is no particular order in which discounts are released?  I was thinking that MTO and FLR were always released before GT, but I guess I am wrong?  Anyway, I know that the GT rates are always or usually posted after the PIF date, which is what like 6 weeks out?  So are a lot of the GT rates posted at that point or much closer to sail date?
> 
> Seems as though there are some good GT rates for this October.  Must not be a whole lot of people that like to sail then at normal rates.  But then theres wasnt a whole lot of them in September.  So confusing.



Last year the GT rates were a lot better in Oct than Sept. The Sept rates don't really rise that much so maybe they are able to keep selling rooms at the regular price. I have noticed the Oct prices seem to go steadily up,  and then they end up having to drop them. Maybe they think a lot more people will want to sail in Oct, and maybe combine a cruise with the food and wine festival. I don't know how they figure their pricing, but I have noticed the last two years they have had to significantly discount the October cruises.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today's report (8/13) for *GT ONLY.  I am trying this format.  It is the price per day, per person for a party of 2 adults.  This is the way some of the discounts are listed.  I will do a poll, do you like this format or the total price for 2 adults as previously provided?  *I will take this poll until 1pm CST today*.  Here it is.

**GT RATE​*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$125.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$145.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$144.00	OGT	$150.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$152.00	OGT	$154.00	VGT	$166.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$163.00	OGT	$193.00	VGT	$223.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$165.59	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$175.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$170.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	$160.00


----------



## tofubeast

Justacruiser said:


> Here is today's report (8/13) for *GT ONLY.  I am trying this format.  It is the price per day, per person for a party of 2 adults.  This is the way some of the discounts are listed.  I will do a poll, do you like this format or the total price for 2 adults as previously provided?  *I will take this poll until 1pm CST today*.




I like the "2 adults- total price" way of viewing.   When you post a total price, is that before the taxes, etc?

and THANK YOU for doing this!


----------



## Justacruiser

tofubeast said:


> I like the "2 adults- total price" way of viewing.   When you post a total price, is that before the taxes, etc?



that is total with taxes and fees.

I actually like the total price better, but as I stated this is the format others use to show rates.  Thank you for the response.  I will be monitoring any other responses, thanks.


----------



## mickeyhereicome

I like the other way with the price for two adults with taxes.


----------



## n2mm

I guess I like the total if I can only choose one.  However, seeing the breakdown is nice too.  It just saves me time since I generally do that to compare cruise prices.  Thanks for keeping this going


----------



## NeverSayNever

I guess I am in the minority so far...

I like the price per day per person.  We are never traveling just 2 and I always breakdown to price per day/person as this really shows if it is a good value or not.  Many analysis will indicate what these going rates are and I always have a set number in my head that we should aim for.

Regrardless, thank you for all your efforts - it is a great help to so many of us!

NeversayNever


----------



## JavaHound

I like this new format better, as the price per day per person is easier to expand for a rough idea of our total number of cruisers.

And as others have said, Thanks for doing this!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

If I had to choose, I'd prefer the previous way - total per two adults.

Again, thanks for doing this!  

Heather


----------



## Woodmnky

I like the old way better (plus I suspect that it is easier for you).


----------



## mariab

I like both ways..Being I have saved what I have paid in the past for our cruises. But I do like the new way to compare   Thanks for doing this!


----------



## n2mm

Keep in mind I assume the price per day is an adult. I know that kids are cheaper.  So if you're traveling with children they would not be paying that adult price


----------



## Ofinn

I think either way is fine. Since we have four in our party I just like knowing when the GT rates are available so I can price it out online. Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## cscream13

I like knowing the total. Price per day is just a way to make it look cheaper. I will just need to do math in my head! Plus, as a previous poster said, this doesn't help with child rates anyway. 

Whichever format you choose to post, I think it is the dedicated monitoring and posting which is the greatest benefit. Thank you!


----------



## abridgel

previous way is better


----------



## DisneyManFamily4

I agree,  I like the total as well.  A huge thank you for doing this!


----------



## Justacruiser

Ok, so I see most of you like the old way.  I actually spend some time adjusting my database to be able to report the following.  The Per Person/Per NIght rate provided is for 2 Adults.  Enjoy!  

**GT INFORMATION​**Price for 2 Adults including taxes and Fees*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00

*Price Per Person/Per Night Breakdown*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$125.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$145.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$144.00	OGT	$150.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$152.00	OGT	$154.00	VGT	$166.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$163.00	OGT	$193.00	VGT	$223.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$170.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$170.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	$160.00

*MILITARY DISCOUNTS​**Price for 2 Adults including taxes and Fees*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*Price Per Person/Per Night Breakdown*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$160.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$160.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$160.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$130.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00

*FLORIDA DISCOUNTS​**Price for 2 Adults including taxes and Fees*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$3,250.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$0.00

*Price Per Person/Per Night Breakdown*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	8/16/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$220.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$175.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	$130.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$145.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	$115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	

*SLEEPER RATES THRU 12/31/2014​**Price for 2 Adults including taxes and Fees*
9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,468.00	5C	$1,708.00
10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,692.00
10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	5E	$1,684.00
11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9A	$1,140.00	5C	$1,308.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H					6B	$1,708.00
11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9A	$1,140.00	5C	$1,308.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	5E	$1,684.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,525.00	5E	$1,701.00
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,517.00	5C	$1,725.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,709.00
9/20/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A					7A	$2,845.00
11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					6B	$2,953.00
9/6/2014	Magic, 14 Night Westbound Transatlantic	10A	$3,528.00				
11/2/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$2,265.00	9C	$2,615.00	7A	$2,909.00
11/9/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$2,257.00	9C	$2,607.00		
11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,276.00	9C	$2,626.00		
11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,288.00	9C	$2,638.00		
12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$2,279.00	9C	$2,629.00		
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,641.00	9B	$1,821.00	6A	$2,031.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,534.00	9A	$1,854.00	5A	$2,054.00
11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D			9C	$1,555.00		
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$1,591.00	9B	$1,881.00	7A	$2,041.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$1,634.00	9B	$1,774.00	5C	$2,094.00
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11A	$1,355.00	9B	$1,499.00		
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,648.00	9B	$1,888.00	7A	$2,108.00
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B					5A	$1,764.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,148.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,648.00	9C	$1,778.00	6A	$2,098.00

*Price Per Person/Per Night Breakdown*
9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$170.00	5C	$200.00
10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$192.00
10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$200.00
10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$198.00
10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$198.00
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9A	$172.00	5C	$200.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H					6B	$200.00
11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9A	$172.00	5C	$200.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$174.00	5C	$200.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$198.00
9/20/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A					7A	$192.00
11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					6B	$200.00
9/6/2014	Magic, 14 Night Westbound Transatlantic	10A	$122.00				
11/2/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$150.00	9C	$175.00	7A	$196.00
11/9/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$150.00	9C	$175.00		
11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$150.00	9C	$175.00		
11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$150.00	9C	$175.00		
12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$150.00	9C	$175.00		
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$150.00	9B	$168.00	6A	$189.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$140.00	9A	$172.00	5A	$192.00
11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D			9C	$175.00		
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$145.00	9B	$174.00	7A	$190.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$150.00	9B	$174.00	5C	$196.00
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11A	$150.00	9B	$168.00		
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$150.00	9B	$174.00	7A	$196.00
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B					5A	$200.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$150.00	9A	$172.00	5A	$199.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$150.00	9C	$163.00	6A	$195.00

I tried to make this as simple as I can.  Comments are welcome.


----------



## nemmie

I prefer the total but I'll take whatever you are wanting to do seeing as you maintain this brilliant thread.  You rock!


----------



## Scalemaster34

If it isn't any extra work on you, I like it with both.


----------



## staceyeileen

I always break down cruise prices as per person/per day for comparison so that's my preference.


----------



## Zandy595

Sorry, what do you mean by "sleeper rate"?


----------



## cbnsoul

Zandy595 said:


> Sorry, what do you mean by "sleeper rate"?



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## kphillip99

I am new at this.  We are looking at the 
Oct 4th Eastern.  I know the GT rates are out now.  Do they sometimes drop the GT rates?


----------



## cscream13

kphillip99 said:


> I am new at this.  We are looking at the
> Oct 4th Eastern.  I know the GT rates are out now.  Do they sometimes drop the GT rates?



I would defer to Justacruiser, who has a lot more experience at watching these rates, but I will point out that the *GT rate for the 10/4 sailing already dropped once, so it's probably pretty unlikely to drop a second time. You never know, though.


----------



## cscream13

cbnsoul said:


> I was wondering the same thing...



Sleeper rates are regular non-discounted that are just a low/good price on their own. Justacruiser explains it earlier in this thread. I don't know his exact criteria, but essentially he posts rates that he finds that are a particularly good deal, without the restricted category.


----------



## Justacruiser

cscream13 said:


> I would defer to Justacruiser, who has a lot more experience at watching these rates, but I will point out that the *GT rate for the 10/4 sailing already dropped once, so it's probably pretty unlikely to drop a second time. You never know, though.



I would jump on the 10/4 cruise with the current *GT unless you qualify for the MTO (Military) or FLR (Flrodia) discounts.


----------



## Justacruiser

cscream13 said:


> Sleeper rates are regular non-discounted that are just a low/good price on their own. Justacruiser explains it earlier in this thread. I don't know his exact criteria, but essentially he posts rates that he finds that are a particularly good deal, without the restricted category.



thank you cscream13, my definition of SLEEPER RATE can be found at thread #1.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the report for 8/14.  Here is the information for total price including tax and fees for 2 Adults.

*NEW*
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00

*MILITARY​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Per Person/Per Night Report for party of 2 Adults/double occupancy for 8/14/2014.

**GT*​Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$125.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$145.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$144.00	OGT	$150.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$152.00	OGT	$154.00	VGT	$166.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$163.00	OGT	$193.00	VGT	$223.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$170.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$170.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	$160.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$175.00

*MILITARY​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$160.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$160.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$160.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$130.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00

*FLORIDA​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$175.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	$115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V


----------



## Justacruiser

It's funny, DCL has now added two more tabs to their SPECIAL OFFERS.  They include "New Lower Rates on Cruises From Miami" and "New Lower Rates on Cruises From Port Canaveral, Florida".  I pulled both up and they are showing what we already have listed!

I will be running my reports towards the end of the day today, sometimes they throw some new offers out later today.  Will post if I see anything!


----------



## cscream13

Justacruiser said:


> It's funny, DCL has now added two more tabs to their SPECIAL OFFERS.  They include "New Lower Rates on Cruises From Miami" and "New Lower Rates on Cruises From Port Canaveral, Florida".  I pulled both up and they are showing what we already have listed!
> 
> I will be running my reports towards the end of the day today, sometimes they throw some new offers out later today.  Will post if I see anything!




I saw this today, too. I figure, with DCL advertising these rates in the Special Offers tab, they will probably go more quickly... not everyone is on the DIS, even though it feels like it!


----------



## Zandy595

Thank you, Justacruiser!   I check here everyday to see if you've posted my cruise date yet.  I'm so glad you started this thread.


----------



## Justacruiser

cscream13 said:


> I saw this today, too. I figure, with DCL advertising these rates in the Special Offers tab, they will probably go more quickly... not everyone is on the DIS, even though it feels like it!



With this thread we can still notify our folks before the public views their new Special Offers Tabs.  Thanks for the backup cscream13!


----------



## Princess Stitch

Thanks so much for doing this! We're waiting for the nov 15 or 16 to show up, and now that I'm seeing dates at the end of Oct I'm getting excited!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Princess Stitch said:


> Thanks so much for doing this! We're waiting for the nov 15 or 16 to show up, and now that I'm seeing dates at the end of Oct I'm getting excited!!



probably about 3 weeks away I would guess.  What ship and date?


----------



## Princess Stitch

Justacruiser said:


> probably about 3 weeks away I would guess.  What ship and date?



We would really prefer the 11/15 fantasy sailing, but are prepared to do the 11/16 on the magic if there are no *gt for the fantasy sailing


----------



## tofubeast

I'm still hoping for FLR for Dream 10/27.  Would be nice to save a few bucks!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

Thank you so much for all the time you put into this thread!! I'm following closely trying to learn the Ins and outs. How often do you post sleeper rates? Those seemed like such great rates, comparable to most other discounts it seems!


----------



## staceyeileen

It seems like the FLR discounts basically skipped Sept and went straight to Oct


----------



## Justacruiser

Disneyaddictz said:


> Thank you so much for all the time you put into this thread!! I'm following closely trying to learn the Ins and outs. How often do you post sleeper rates? Those seemed like such great rates, comparable to most other discounts it seems!



Thanks, I like to post my SLEEPER RATES at least once a week.  I think I posted them either Tuesday or Wednesday tis week.  Those cheeper rates CAN go up with increase sales, so I like to see what bargains are out there.


----------



## Justacruiser

staceyeileen said:


> It seems like the FLR discounts basically skipped Sept and went straight to Oct



so far!


----------



## Justacruiser

will post update at 3pm 8/15.  Sometimes they throw discounts out on Friday afternoon.  We will see if they do that this week.


----------



## Justacruiser

As of 4pm, 8/15/2014.  Not much new today!   Have a good weekend.

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00

**GT*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00

*MILITARY​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$0.00


----------



## Zandy595

Anxiously waiting to see if an FLR will come out for the 10/31 Dream today.


----------



## mariab

Zandy595 said:


> Anxiously waiting to see if an FLR will come out for the 10/31 Dream today.



I have been looking all morning and have not seen anything different from this past week 
Really hoping for 9/28 or 10/27 both on the dream....I havent seen anything on the dream except *gt for the 9/28...holding out for the MTO or FLR ...but I dont know how long I can wait...
Do you know if they will price adjusted a *GT for MTO OR FLR when then come out if they do??


----------



## Justacruiser

mariab said:


> I have been looking all morning and have not seen anything different from this past week
> Really hoping for 9/28 or 10/27 both on the dream....I havent seen anything on the dream except *gt for the 9/28...holding out for the MTO or FLR ...but I dont know how long I can wait...
> Do you know if they will price adjusted a *GT for MTO OR FLR when then come out if they do??



Thanks for the updates during the day.  I am ready to publish todays reports.

*GT rates are nor normally adjusted.  The only adjusting I have seen is that of refunds for taxes and fees.  It would be a bookkeeping nightmare if they reduced a rate after a period.  People would be entitled to a discount and that would get books cruisers upset.  That's why they go to the different discount types.  Thanks again, Mariab!


----------



## Irish9697

Any chance of a GT rate for the 10/31 3nt Dream, do you think?


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW​*Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00

*CHANGES​*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00

**GT​*Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00

*FLORIDA​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$0.00

*MILITARY​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00


----------



## tofubeast

Thanks for posting. 

Sob, no FLR for Dream in late October.  There's always tomorrow.... or the next day.. or next week...


----------



## mariab

Justacruiser said:


> Thanks for the updates during the day.  I am ready to publish todays reports.
> 
> *GT rates are nor normally adjusted.  The only adjusting I have seen is that of refunds for taxes and fees.  It would be a bookkeeping nightmare if they reduced a rate after a period.  People would be entitled to a discount and that would get books cruisers upset.  That's why they go to the different discount types.  Thanks again, Mariab!



I know they will price adjust a regular priced cruise to MTO or FLR if it comes out, that is what they have told me before on the phone but I have never done it. I just didn't know if they would price adjust an already sale price to another sale price. Thanks for your help. Still hoping to see 9/28 or 10/27 at discount....
I did look back at how many days in advance i purchased out cruises last year at this date and they where both 45 day before sail date...so may be next week?? UGH I hate waiting.


----------



## Justacruiser

mariab said:


> I know they will price adjust a regular priced cruise to MTO or FLR if it comes out, that is what they have told me before on the phone but I have never done it. I just didn't know if they would price adjust an already sale price to another sale price. Thanks for your help. Still hoping to see 9/28 or 10/27 at discount....
> I did look back at how many days in advance i purchased out cruises last year at this date and they where both 45 day before sail date...so may be next week?? UGH I hate waiting.



I am sure they will change any price you have when there is a FLR discount and you qualify for it.  I have been able to swtich a regular fare to a MTO before, but I was told that was an exception to the norm.  I was not able to switch a VGT to MTO on my last cruise.


----------



## Justacruiser

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00


*MILITARY​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$0.00


----------



## mariab

Justacruiser said:


> I am sure they will change any price you have when there is a FLR discount and you qualify for it.  I have been able to swtich a regular fare to a MTO before, but I was told that was an exception to the norm.  I was not able to switch a VGT to MTO on my last cruise.



Thank you for your respond! I will just keep holding on ....and hoping for a MTO or FLR coming up!  At this point I dont really even care what the date is! Just a four night on the dream


----------



## Justacruiser

NEW CANADA RATES!!!!!

Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	$1,744.00	CAN/O	$2,080.00	CAN/V	$2,438.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	$1,747.00	CAN/O	$2,083.00	CAN/V	$2,430.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	$1,919.00	CAN/O	$2,154.00	CAN/V	$2,647.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	$1,984.00	CAN/O	$2,017.00	CAN/V	$2,454.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	$1,414.00	CAN/O	$1,582.00	CAN/V	$1,694.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	$1,211.00	CAN/O	$1,397.00	CAN/V	$1,525.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	$1,261.00	CAN/O	$1,445.00	CAN/V	$1,613.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	$1,214.00	CAN/O	$1,342.00	CAN/V	$1,550.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	$1,147.00	CAN/O	$1,243.00	CAN/V	$1,480.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	$1,301.00	CAN/O	$1,493.00	CAN/V	$1,661.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	$1,254.00	CAN/O	$1,446.00	CAN/V	$1,606.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	$1,083.00	CAN/O	$1,198.00	CAN/V	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/23/2014	CAN/I	$1,701.00	CAN/O	$2,285.00	CAN/V	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	$1,254.00	CAN/O	$1,446.00	CAN/V	$1,702.00


----------



## mariab

I just saw your post on Canada discounts and made me think.  I have dual citizenship to spain. Do you know how to look up or if Disney ever offers Spainish  resident discounts? This would be amazing to do with my family that lives there next summer?? I tried to google and didnt get to far. 
Again thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## momof2n2

Are all these *GT rates and the Facebook "Magical Fall Rates" suggestive of trouble filling the ship, or is this normal for fall?


----------



## Lady Duchess

Still hoping to see FLR for 10/27/14. Many categories available. Only thing sold out is the Concerige Verandahs. Praying for something soon.


----------



## mariab

Lady Duchess said:


> Still hoping to see FLR for 10/27/14. Many categories available. Only thing sold out is the Concerige Verandahs. Praying for something soon.



Right there with you!! Last night I went on and I got a message saying they had to do scheduled maintenance to the website...I was hoping this morning I was going to see some MTO or FLR....bummer!


----------



## Ofinn

momof2n2 said:


> Are all these *GT rates and the Facebook "Magical Fall Rates" suggestive of trouble filling the ship, or is this normal for fall?



Both. It's normal that they have trouble filling the ships in the Fall. This is why you see the lower rates. It's the best time of the year to cruise if your looking for a bargain.


----------



## disneymommy1979

When is the last time they had a KSF promotion? Wondering if that will ever be a possibility?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

disneymommy1979 said:


> When is the last time they had a KSF promotion? Wondering if that will ever be a possibility?



Galveston in 2013?  We sailed a KSF from Galveston in January 2013.  In the future I'll try to avoid them, I think.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

So we were able to work things out and book the IGT for the Wonder 9/26 & 10/1!  Woohoo!  I'm sailing the Dream 4-night with friends on 9/21 then start the back-to-back the day after that ends.  That's a total of 14 nights sailing with 5 stops at Castaway Cay!  I think I need a change of address form! LOL!

Thanks soooo much for the hard work that goes into this thread!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Booked VGT today for October 4 on the Fantasy...very excited!!!


----------



## momof2n2

sweetpee_1993 said:


> So we were able to work things out and book the IGT for the Wonder 9/26 & 10/1!  Woohoo!  I'm sailing the Dream 4-night with friends on 9/21 then start the back-to-back the day after that ends.  That's a total of 14 nights sailing with 5 stops at Castaway Cay!  I think I need a change of address form! LOL!  Thanks soooo much for the hard work that goes into this thread!



That sounds amazing!!! Good for you. Have a blast!!!


----------



## sorceressk

Zandy595 said:


> Anxiously waiting to see if an FLR will come out for the 10/31 Dream today.



We got this last year 2 people igt for 600. Fantastic deal!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

momof2n2 said:


> That sounds amazing!!! Good for you. Have a blast!!!



Thanks so much!  My husband has been working out of town which is always rough because we're kinda a tight little unit.  He's been putting in 60-70 hr weeks.  Poor guy.  He's so pumped to have an escape in sight.


----------



## Zandy595

sorceressk said:


> We got this last year 2 people igt for 600. Fantastic deal!


I price them out every year, even if I can't go.  Last year was 10/31 FLR 3-night Dream 5A 3 people $985.

The year before we got 11/1 FLR 3-night Dream 4D 3 people $1100.


----------



## Ofinn

sweetpee_1993 said:


> So we were able to work things out and book the IGT for the Wonder 9/26 & 10/1!  Woohoo!  I'm sailing the Dream 4-night with friends on 9/21 then start the back-to-back the day after that ends.  That's a total of 14 nights sailing with 5 stops at Castaway Cay!  I think I need a change of address form! LOL!
> 
> Thanks soooo much for the hard work that goes into this thread!



That sounds fantastic. I'm kind of wishing I would have held out for the Oct cruises. I know the SC is going to amazing it's just a long flight from the west coast. My kids are studying the West Indies in their History book so hopefully I can turn this into a semi educational trip.


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> That sounds fantastic. I'm kind of wishing I would have held out for the Oct cruises. I know the SC is going to amazing it's just a long flight from the west coast. My kids are studying the West Indies in their History book so hopefully I can turn this into a semi educational trip.



It's educational. How to change planes. How to tip. Real life stuff. 
HAVE A BLAST!!!


----------



## Justacruiser

As I was preparing my report for today, I ran accross these new *GT rates.  I though I would give you a sneak peak!  The rest of the report will be out this afternoon!

*GT
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00


----------



## Ofinn

momof2n2 said:


> It's educational. How to change planes. How to tip. Real life stuff.
> HAVE A BLAST!!!



It will be fun to see some of the islands they are reading about in their history books. We plan on visiting a lot of the forts, Nelsons dockyard, a waterfall, and maybe a volcano. Disney excursions are too expensive so were going to wing it on the busses and taxis. Should be an adventure.


----------



## Justacruiser

*NEW*
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00

**GT*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00

*MILITARY*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$0.00

*CANADA  - The price list below is for the cheapest category type.  See website for specific prices for more specific pricing.​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	$1,744.00	CAN/O	$2,080.00	CAN/V	$2,438.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	$1,747.00	CAN/O	$2,083.00	CAN/V	$2,430.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	$1,919.00	CAN/O	$2,154.00	CAN/V	$2,647.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	$1,984.00	CAN/O	$2,017.00	CAN/V	$2,454.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	$1,414.00	CAN/O	$1,582.00	CAN/V	$1,694.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	$1,211.00	CAN/O	$1,397.00	CAN/V	$1,525.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	$1,261.00	CAN/O	$1,445.00	CAN/V	$1,613.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	$1,174.00	CAN/O	$1,342.00	CAN/V	$1,550.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	$1,147.00	CAN/O	$1,243.00	CAN/V	$1,480.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	$1,301.00	CAN/O	$1,493.00	CAN/V	$1,661.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	$1,254.00	CAN/O	$1,446.00	CAN/V	$1,606.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	$1,083.00	CAN/O	$1,198.00	CAN/V	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/23/2014	CAN/I	$1,701.00	CAN/O	$2,285.00	CAN/V	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	$1,254.00	CAN/O	$1,446.00	CAN/V	$1,702.00

*SLEEPER RATES 2014*

9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,468.00	5C	$1,708.00
10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,692.00
10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	5E	$1,684.00
11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9A	$1,140.00	5C	$1,308.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H					6B	$1,708.00
11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9A	$1,140.00	5C	$1,308.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	6A	$1,652.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	5E	$1,684.00
12/5/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8C	$1,151.00		
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,517.00	5C	$1,725.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,725.00
11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					6B	$2,953.00
9/6/2014	Magic, 14 Night Westbound Transatlantic	10A	$3,528.00				
11/2/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$2,265.00	9C	$2,615.00	7A	$2,909.00
11/9/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$2,257.00	9C	$2,607.00		
11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,276.00	9C	$2,626.00		
11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,276.00	9C	$2,625.00		
12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$2,279.00	9C	$2,629.00		
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,641.00	9B	$1,821.00	6A	$2,031.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,534.00	9A	$1,854.00	5A	$2,054.00
11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D			9C	$1,555.00		
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$1,591.00	9B	$1,881.00	7A	$2,041.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$1,634.00	9B	$1,874.00	5C	$2,094.00
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11A	$1,355.00	9B	$1,499.00		
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,634.00	9B	$1,874.00	7A	$2,093.00
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9A	$1,500.00	5A	$1,764.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,148.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,648.00	9C	$1,778.00	6A	$2,098.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today's report in the Price Per Person/Per Day format

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$125.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$145.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$144.00	OGT	$150.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$152.00	OGT	$154.00	VGT	$166.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$163.00	OGT	$193.00	VGT	$223.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$170.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$170.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	$160.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00

MILITARY
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$160.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$160.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$130.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00

FLORIDA
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	

CANADA
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	$112.00	CAN/O	$136.00	CAN/V	$162.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	$112.00	CAN/O	$136.00	CAN/V	$161.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	$124.00	CAN/O	$141.00	CAN/V	$176.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	$128.00	CAN/O	$131.00	CAN/V	$162.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	$128.00	CAN/O	$145.00	CAN/V	$156.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	$132.00	CAN/O	$155.00	CAN/V	$171.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	$112.00	CAN/O	$131.00	CAN/V	$147.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	$104.00	CAN/O	$121.00	CAN/V	$142.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	$124.00	CAN/O	$136.00	CAN/V	$165.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	$116.00	CAN/O	$136.00	CAN/V	$152.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	$112.00	CAN/O	$132.00	CAN/V	$147.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	$116.00	CAN/O	$131.00	CAN/V	$162.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/23/2014	CAN/I	$156.00	CAN/O	$215.00	CAN/V	$256.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	$112.00	CAN/O	$132.00	CAN/V	$157.00

SLEEPER RATES 2014
9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$170.00	5C	$200.00
10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$192.00
10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$200.00
10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$198.00
10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$198.00
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9A	$172.00	5C	$200.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H					6B	$200.00
11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9A	$172.00	5C	$200.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	6A	$193.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
12/5/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8C	$171.00		
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$174.00	5C	$200.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$200.00
11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					6B	$200.00
9/6/2014	Magic, 14 Night Westbound Transatlantic	10A	$122.00				
11/2/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$150.00	9C	$175.00	7A	$196.00
11/9/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11B	$150.00	9C	$175.00		
11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$150.00	9C	$175.00		
11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$150.00	9C	$175.00		
12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$150.00	9C	$175.00		
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$150.00	9B	$168.00	6A	$189.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$140.00	9A	$172.00	5A	$192.00
11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D			9C	$175.00		
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$145.00	9B	$174.00	7A	$190.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$150.00	9B	$174.00	5C	$196.00
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11A	$150.00	9B	$168.00		
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$150.00	9B	$174.00	7A	$196.00
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9A	$166.00	5A	$199.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$150.00	9A	$172.00	5A	$199.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$150.00	9C	$163.00	6A	$195.00


----------



## cscream13

Justacruiser said:


> As I was preparing my report for today, I ran accross these new *GT rates.  I though I would give you a sneak peak!  The rest of the report will be out this afternoon!
> 
> *GT
> Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00



An exciting development!  I was thinking they might not offer *GT on the 7day Magic sailings this Fall since they made that 30% Off DVC offer, but here they are. Meanwhile, the 11/1 Fantasy still has nothing. Leave it to DCL to always keep us guessing!


----------



## ironz

Excuse me if it was covered somewhere earlier, but what is a "sleeper" rate?  Google didn't help me with this one.  Thx!!


----------



## Zandy595

ironz said:


> Excuse me if it was covered somewhere earlier, but what is a "sleeper" rate?  Google didn't help me with this one.  Thx!!



http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50865053&postcount=1


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Ofinn said:


> That sounds fantastic. I'm kind of wishing I would have held out for the Oct cruises. I know the SC is going to amazing it's just a long flight from the west coast. My kids are studying the West Indies in their History book so hopefully I can turn this into a semi educational trip.



I totally appreciate being able to connect the dots  between what the kiddos are learning about and actually seeing it with their own eyes.  Y'all will have so much fun!  I totally prefer to go it on my own away from the cruise line when I can.  In a way it's empowering.  And co that the kids get to experience it that way.  It opens a world of possibilities to them because they aren't automatically intimidated at the thought of getting out there and exploring new places.  

I'm with momof2n2!  Solid lessons in the travel itself.  I make the boys figure tips, show us where to go, etc.  Good stuff.  Teaches them to travel alert and how to handle themselves.  After the 1st 5-night Wonder I'll be sending my 16 & 18 yro boys back to Houston with our Tahoe.  Uncle Jerry will help drive as far as his house, about halfway.  Then the boys pick up our little dog from my mom and do the 2nd half of the journey on their own.  They can totally handle it!


----------



## cbnsoul

I've pretty much given up hope of getting a VGT rate for 10/19 on the Dream.


----------



## Justacruiser

Zandy595 said:


> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50865053&postcount=1



Hey, I am excited!!!!! I Googled "Disney Sleeper Rates Justacruiser" and it popped up!

I put my definition on post #1 for everyone to read.

Thanks all!

Hopefully I will have more discounts tomorrow!


----------



## quickcat

cbnsoul said:


> I've pretty much given up hope of getting a VGT rate for 10/19 on the Dream.



I am with you on that one!  I am checking all the time hoping for a VGT. Seems to be a lot of availability yet for verandahs.  
Main seating is full for us (2A/2C) so that is my main reason for not holding out too much hope. 
I'll just keeping waiting I guess


----------



## Disneyaddictz

You are awesome you know that! I appreciate all your research to give us the most up to date rates!! I don't know if I'm passing them up or not but I'm trying to find the 2015 sleeper rates I know I saw them someplace!


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> Hey, I am excited!!!!! I Googled "Disney Sleeper Rates Justacruiser" and it popped up!
> 
> I put my definition on post #1 for everyone to read.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Hopefully I will have more discounts tomorrow!



You're famous!!


*Sigh*
I feel like the 9/28 Dream and 10/17 Wonder are taunting me.... _"you already TOOK your vacation for this year..."_


----------



## MAJPLO

Ofinn said:


> That sounds fantastic. I'm kind of wishing I would have held out for the Oct cruises. I know the SC is going to amazing it's just a long flight from the west coast. My kids are studying the West Indies in their History book so hopefully I can turn this into a semi educational trip.



Not looking forward to changing planes at 6am with the kids! But I'm trying to think positively.


----------



## Justacruiser

Disneyaddictz said:


> You are awesome you know that! I appreciate all your research to give us the most up to date rates!! I don't know if I'm passing them up or not but I'm trying to find the 2015 sleeper rates I know I saw them someplace!



Thank you for the kind words.  I guess I have to update SLEEPER RATES for you now.  Here is the DREAM SLEEPER RATES beween now and 5/31/2015.  I have noticed that some of the previous SLEEPER RATES dates are not within my criteria anymore.  Most interesting, there are some new SLEEPER's for APRIL 2015!  More to come today!

DREAM SLEEPER RATES THRU 5/31/2015
9/21/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,468.00	5C	$1,708.00
10/2/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
10/19/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,692.00
10/31/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	5E	$1,684.00
11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9A	$1,140.00	5C	$1,308.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H					6B	$1,708.00
11/14/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9A	$1,140.00	5C	$1,308.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	6A	$1,652.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	5E	$1,684.00
12/5/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8C	$1,151.00		
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,517.00	5C	$1,725.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,725.00
1/5/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,526.00	5E	$1,702.00
1/9/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,026.00	8A	$1,146.00	5A	$1,314.00
1/12/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,518.00	5C	$1,726.00
1/19/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8A	$1,526.00	5B	$1,718.00
1/23/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,026.00	8A	$1,146.00	5A	$1,314.00
1/26/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,326.00	8A	$1,486.00	5A	$1,710.00
1/30/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,026.00	8A	$1,146.00	5A	$1,314.00
2/2/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8A	$1,526.00	5B	$1,718.00
2/6/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,170.00	5C	$1,326.00
2/9/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,526.00	5E	$1,702.00
2/27/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,176.00	5E	$1,308.00
4/13/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,702.00
4/17/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,314.00
4/20/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,726.00
4/24/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,326.00
5/1/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,278.00
5/4/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,702.00
5/8/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,278.00
5/11/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,176.00	5E	$1,308.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Alright, here is my only SLEEPER RATE for the Fantasy between now and 5/31/2015.  They will most likely need to offer discounts for early 2015.  We will see.

FANTASY
11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B					6B	$2,953.00

More to come today!


----------



## Justacruiser

SLEEPER RATES the for Disney Wonder thru 5/31/2015.

WONDER SLEEPER RATES
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,641.00	9B	$1,821.00	6A	$2,031.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,534.00	9A	$1,854.00	5A	$2,054.00
11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D			9C	$1,555.00		
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$1,591.00	9B	$1,881.00	7A	$2,041.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$1,634.00	9B	$1,874.00	5C	$2,094.00
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11A	$1,355.00	9B	$1,499.00		
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,634.00	9B	$1,874.00	7A	$2,094.00
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B					5B	$1,724.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,148.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,648.00	9C	$1,778.00	6A	$2,098.00
1/4/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11A	$1,658.00	9D	$1,858.00	5B	$2,098.00
1/9/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,600.00	9A	$1,870.00	5B	$2,020.00
1/14/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,372.00	9A	$1,548.00	6A	$1,588.00
1/18/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,608.00	9B	$1,778.00	6A	$2,108.00
1/23/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	10C	$1,550.00	9A	$1,810.00	5A	$2,140.00
1/28/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,292.00	9A	$1,500.00	5A	$1,764.00
2/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,608.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,078.00
2/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$1,650.00	9A	$1,870.00	5C	$2,110.00
2/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9B	$1,564.00	6A	$1,732.00
2/15/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$1,658.00				
2/20/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	10C	$1,600.00	9B	$1,830.00	6A	$2,040.00
2/25/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,372.00	9A	$1,548.00	6A	$1,684.00
3/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9B	$1,838.00	5C	$2,118.00
3/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	11B	$1,650.00				
3/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11C	$1,372.00				
4/12/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9C	$1,908.00	7A	$2,118.00
4/17/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$1,650.00	9B	$1,890.00	7A	$2,110.00
4/22/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9B	$1,564.00	6A	$1,732.00
4/26/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9C	$1,848.00	7A	$2,118.00
5/1/2015	Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	10B	$4,371.00	9B	$4,987.00	7A	$5,771.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is my SLEEPER RATES for the Disney Wonder thru 5/31/2015

WONDER
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,641.00	9B	$1,821.00	6A	$2,031.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,534.00	9A	$1,854.00	5A	$2,054.00
11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D			9C	$1,555.00		
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$1,591.00	9B	$1,881.00	7A	$2,041.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$1,634.00	9B	$1,874.00	5C	$2,094.00
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11A	$1,355.00	9B	$1,499.00		
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$1,634.00	9B	$1,874.00	7A	$2,094.00
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B					5B	$1,724.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,148.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,648.00	9C	$1,778.00	6A	$2,098.00
1/4/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11A	$1,658.00	9D	$1,858.00	5B	$2,098.00
1/9/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,600.00	9A	$1,870.00	5B	$2,020.00
1/14/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,372.00	9A	$1,548.00	6A	$1,588.00
1/18/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,608.00	9B	$1,778.00	6A	$2,108.00
1/23/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	10C	$1,550.00	9A	$1,810.00	5A	$2,140.00
1/28/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,292.00	9A	$1,500.00	5A	$1,764.00
2/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,608.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,078.00
2/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$1,650.00	9A	$1,870.00	5C	$2,110.00
2/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9B	$1,564.00	6A	$1,732.00
2/15/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$1,658.00				
2/20/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	10C	$1,600.00	9B	$1,830.00	6A	$2,040.00
2/25/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,372.00	9A	$1,548.00	6A	$1,684.00
3/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9B	$1,838.00	5C	$2,118.00
3/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	11B	$1,650.00				
3/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11C	$1,372.00				
4/12/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9C	$1,908.00	7A	$2,118.00
4/17/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$1,650.00	9B	$1,890.00	7A	$2,110.00
4/22/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9B	$1,564.00	6A	$1,732.00
4/26/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9C	$1,848.00	7A	$2,118.00
5/1/2015	Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	10B	$4,371.00	9B	$4,987.00	7A	$5,771.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the report for today!

*CHANGES (1)*
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

**GT (18)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00

*MILITARY (12)​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA (8)​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$0.00

*CANADA (14)​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	$1,744.00	CAN/O	$2,080.00	CAN/V	$2,438.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	$1,859.00	CAN/O	$2,083.00	CAN/V	$2,430.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	$1,919.00	CAN/O	$2,154.00	CAN/V	$2,647.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	$1,984.00	CAN/O	$2,017.00	CAN/V	$2,454.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	$1,414.00	CAN/O	$1,582.00	CAN/V	$1,694.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	$1,211.00	CAN/O	$1,397.00	CAN/V	$1,525.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	$1,261.00	CAN/O	$1,445.00	CAN/V	$1,613.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	$1,174.00	CAN/O	$1,342.00	CAN/V	$1,550.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	$1,115.00	CAN/O	$1,243.00	CAN/V	$1,480.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	$1,301.00	CAN/O	$1,493.00	CAN/V	$1,661.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	$1,254.00	CAN/O	$1,446.00	CAN/V	$1,606.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	$1,019.00	CAN/O	$1,198.00	CAN/V	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/23/2014	CAN/I	$1,701.00	CAN/O	$2,285.00	CAN/V	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	$1,254.00	CAN/O	$1,446.00	CAN/V	$1,702.00


----------



## Zandy595

Justacruiser

I was checking to see if a 6A was available on the 10/31 Dream (your Sleeper Rate) because there weren't any when my parents booked in May.  Still not available.


----------



## Justacruiser

Zandy595 said:


> Justacruiser
> 
> I was checking to see if a 6A was available on the 10/31 Dream (your Sleeper Rate) because there weren't any when my parents booked in May.  Still not available.



OK, so select BAHAMA's, OCT, DISNEY CRUISE - CHECK AVAILABILITY
SLECT OCT 31, 2014 CRUISE
STATEROOM WITH VERANDAH
CLICK ON 6A (room is in a GTY Status)
CONTINUE
IN THE STATEROOMS BOX, SELECT *"CHANGE"* (IN BLUE)
AT THE STATEROOM NUMBER HIT THE "SELECT" 
CLICK ON CHOOSE GUARANTY
IN THE STATEROOM NUMBER IT WILL NOW SAY "GUARANTEE STATUS SELECTED" (a room assignement will be made later by DCL, if you want this selection)
NOW YOU CAN CONTINUE WITH THE RESERVATION
SELECT THE INSURANCE AT THE BOTTOM
ON INSURANCE SCREEN, SELECT INSURANCE OR NOT, SAVE
THEN REVIEW CRUISES AND PRICES
CONTUNUE COMPLETING STEP 1 ON LEFT SIDE OF SCREEN
THEN CLICK ON #3, TO REVIEW CRUISE AND PRICING
AND THEN BOOK

let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Zandy595

Justacruiser said:


> OK, so select BAHAMA's, OCT, DISNEY CRUISE - CHECK AVAILABILITY
> SLECT OCT 31, 2014 CRUISE
> STATEROOM WITH VERANDAH
> CLICK ON 6A (room is in a GTY Status)
> CONTINUE
> IN THE STATEROOMS BOX, SELECT *"CHANGE"* (IN BLUE)
> AT THE STATEROOM NUMBER HIT THE "SELECT"
> CLICK ON CHOOSE GUARANTY
> IN THE STATEROOM NUMBER IT WILL NOW SAY "GUARANTEE STATUS SELECTED" (a room assignement will be made later by DCL, if you want this selection)
> NOW YOU CAN CONTINUE WITH THE RESERVATION
> SELECT THE INSURANCE AT THE BOTTOM
> ON INSURANCE SCREEN, SELECT INSURANCE OR NOT, SAVE
> THEN REVIEW CRUISES AND PRICES
> CONTUNUE COMPLETING STEP 1 ON LEFT SIDE OF SCREEN
> THEN CLICK ON #3, TO REVIEW CRUISE AND PRICING
> AND THEN BOOK
> 
> let me know if you need anything else.


Didn't realize it was a GTY.  They want to be able to pick their room.


----------



## ironz

Thanks for the info!
I think I can hang on a couple of weeks for *GT rates in mid-November.


----------



## Ephany

I'm not seeing a 5C for $1308 on the Dream on November 7th... Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## JohnDaleswife

Does anyone think that the May 3rd sailing of the Magic on a western route might come out with a OGT or VGT?  And if so, I wonder how soon after the PIF date they would release it?

I would love to get a really good deal on this sailing.


----------



## Justacruiser

Ephany said:


> I'm not seeing a 5C for $1308 on the Dream on November 7th... Am I doing something wrong?



it's out there, I just looked!


----------



## mariab

UGH!!! Still no MTO or FLR discounts on the dream! Starting to lose hope on the Sep28 4 night.....Its already 35 days out....


----------



## Justacruiser

mariab said:


> UGH!!! Still no MTO or FLR discounts on the dream! Starting to lose hope on the Sep28 4 night.....Its already 35 days out....



loks like they really don't offer those on the Dream.  Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Lady Duchess

Still no FLR for 10/27, maybe better luck next week. Many cabins still available, one would think they would want to fill up a ship?


----------



## Justacruiser

*CHANGES​*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00

**GT​*Cruise Name	Date	IGT	IGT PRICE	OGT	OGT PRICE	VGT	VGT PRICE
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	$2,090.00

*MILITARY​*Cruise Name	Date	MTO/I	MTO/I PRICE	MTO/O	MTO/O PRICE	MTO/V	MTO/V PRICE
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*Cruise Name	Date	FLR/I	FLR/I PRICE	FLR/O	FLR/O PRICE	FLR/V	FLR/V PRICE
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$0.00

*CANADA​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	$1,744.00	CAN/O	$2,080.00	CAN/V	$2,438.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	$1,859.00	CAN/O	$2,083.00	CAN/V	$2,430.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	$1,919.00	CAN/O	$2,154.00	CAN/V	$2,647.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	$1,984.00	CAN/O	$2,017.00	CAN/V	$2,454.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	$1,414.00	CAN/O	$1,582.00	CAN/V	$1,694.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	$1,211.00	CAN/O	$1,397.00	CAN/V	$1,525.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	$1,261.00	CAN/O	$1,445.00	CAN/V	$1,613.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	$1,174.00	CAN/O	$1,342.00	CAN/V	$1,550.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	$1,115.00	CAN/O	$1,243.00	CAN/V	$1,480.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	$1,301.00	CAN/O	$1,493.00	CAN/V	$1,661.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	$1,254.00	CAN/O	$1,446.00	CAN/V	$1,606.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	$1,019.00	CAN/O	$1,198.00	CAN/V	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/23/2014	CAN/I	$1,701.00	CAN/O	$2,285.00	CAN/V	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	$1,254.00	CAN/O	$1,446.00	CAN/V	$1,702.00


----------



## mariab

Lady Duchess said:


> Still no FLR for 10/27, maybe better luck next week. Many cabins still available, one would think they would want to fill up a ship?



I know you can see what categories are available, however does that mean there are a lot still left? Has anyone ever called to ask how full the ship is so far? I might do that today... Still going to hang on and hope for FLR or MTO. As of the prices now we would be paying about 3,097.80 for two IGT with insurance and tips included...Last year we paid 2,249.10 for two veranda staterooms with insurance and tips...deck 8....UGH...I know that was the best deal we have ever seen...but just hoping for something close..100$ a night???


----------



## tofubeast

mariab said:


> I know you can see what categories are available, however does that mean there are a lot still left? Has anyone ever called to ask how full the ship is so far? I might do that today... Still going to hang on and hope for FLR or MTO. As of the prices now we would be paying about 3,097.80 for two IGT with insurance and tips included...Last year we paid 2,249.10 for two veranda staterooms with insurance and tips...deck 8....UGH...I know that was the best deal we have ever seen...but just hoping for something close..100$ a night???



There a major online travel booking site, and it shows you what cabins are available. I am also waiting on 10/27 FLR to see if I can reduce my fair.  It shows lots of cabins in many of the categories.


----------



## Justacruiser

mariab said:


> I know you can see what categories are available, however does that mean there are a lot still left? Has anyone ever called to ask how full the ship is so far? I might do that today... Still going to hang on and hope for FLR or MTO. As of the prices now we would be paying about 3,097.80 for two IGT with insurance and tips included...Last year we paid 2,249.10 for two veranda staterooms with insurance and tips...deck 8....UGH...I know that was the best deal we have ever seen...but just hoping for something close..100$ a night???



6A, 6B, and 7A are in a GTY status.  The rest of the Verandah Categories look like they have a lot of open rooms.  I would still wait it out.  The price of that cruise should not go up, all the way till sailing date.  So, you can just hang out for a while.  I would be willing to wait up until 10/10 to book if needed.  Hope they will get some more offers out this week.  It might be after the holiday weekend though.  We will see.

I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## winniedapooh

What are my fellow DISers thoughts on the Jan 4 Magic cruise??  Any hope?


----------



## Justacruiser

winniedapooh said:


> What are my fellow DISers thoughts on the Jan 4 Magic cruise??  Any hope?



Well, if you are Canadian there is already a discount!  Otherwise we have to wait a while.  The prices are higher so my thought is that the ship is filling some.  Most schools will start back on 1/5 so there is an opportunity.  Most colleges are out another week though.  Other discounts won't be out until early - mid November IMHO.

If not, you might move to Canada real quick to save a buck!


----------



## mariab

Justacruiser said:


> 6A, 6B, and 7A are in a GTY status.  The rest of the Verandah Categories look like they have a lot of open rooms.  I would still wait it out.  The price of that cruise should not go up, all the way till sailing date.  So, you can just hang out for a while.  I would be willing to wait up until 10/10 to book if needed.  Hope they will get some more offers out this week.  It might be after the holiday weekend though.  We will see.  I will keep an eye out for you.



Thanks for all your help! I am watching like a made woman.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT rates for today 8/26/2014.  

My PICK OF THE DAY (POD) (yes another new feature) is going to be given out periodically.  Right now I have several.  I strongly recommend the VGT's for the entire month of October upon the Fantasy.  All of those rates are below $170 PP for a party of two and they are 7-days!  Great deal.

And for those out of Miami, the October Wonder cruises are all at $140 PP for a party of 2 and you get the VGT!!!

Again, I would look for October sailings on the Fantasy and Wonder for the best *GT rates!!!  Here is todays *GT rates!

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT

Price Per Day Each Individual (2 Adults)

Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$125.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$145.00
*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$144.00	OGT	$150.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$152.00	OGT	$154.00	VGT	$166.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$128.00	OGT		VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$163.00	OGT	$193.00	VGT	$223.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$170.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$170.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	
*Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT		OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00*


----------



## Hawaii697

Lady Duchess said:


> Still hoping to see FLR for 10/27/14. Many categories available. Only thing sold out is the Concerige Verandahs. Praying for something soon.



It's funny, a couple of years ago I was told that October was the best time to book.  Unfortunately, I've watched the rates go up.  Is there any chance of the rates dropping in the next two weeks?


----------



## Justacruiser

Hawaii697 said:


> It's funny, a couple of years ago I was told that October was the best time to book.  Unfortunately, I've watched the rates go up.  Is there any chance of the rates dropping in the next two weeks?



There is always a chance!!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the rest of the Discount Listings.  Keep in mind that the CAN discounts listed are priced at the cheapest rate.  CAN residents should reseach the DisneyCruise.Com website to get the exact price for the room category you select.

Enjoy!!

*MTO​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	

*CANADA​*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	$1,744.00	CAN/O	$2,080.00	CAN/V	$2,438.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	$1,859.00	CAN/O	$2,083.00	CAN/V	$2,430.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	$1,919.00	CAN/O	$2,154.00	CAN/V	$2,647.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	$1,984.00	CAN/O	$2,017.00	CAN/V	$2,454.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	$1,414.00	CAN/O	$1,582.00	CAN/V	$1,694.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	$1,211.00	CAN/O	$1,397.00	CAN/V	$1,525.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	$1,261.00	CAN/O	$1,445.00	CAN/V	$1,613.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	$1,174.00	CAN/O	$1,342.00	CAN/V	$1,550.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	$1,115.00	CAN/O	$1,243.00	CAN/V	$1,480.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	$1,301.00	CAN/O	$1,493.00	CAN/V	$1,661.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	$1,254.00	CAN/O	$1,446.00	CAN/V	$1,606.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	$1,019.00	CAN/O	$1,198.00	CAN/V	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/23/2014	CAN/I	$1,701.00	CAN/O	$2,285.00	CAN/V	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	$1,254.00	CAN/O	$1,446.00	CAN/V	$1,702.00


----------



## canyoncam

I am looking for the WBPC next May, though I know it way too early for any *GT rates to be out. Just wondering what your thoughts are on them coming out. I looked on a major cruise selling website and it showed only 7 available inside rooms total, and only 23 oceanview. Do you think I'll be SOL? 

I can kick myself for not using my OBB towards it back in April but I just wasn't SURE yet.  Actually my family wasn't sure , they wanted another cruise that they later also said no to,  but we don't need to go there! Back then the rates were super low especially combined with OBB. But they went up significantly by 25% in late May. I suspect those on this years WBPC rebooked for next year. Now they are up another 5%. Anyway now even with the OBB it seems out of reach and just hoping for *GT.


----------



## Justacruiser

canyoncam said:


> I am looking for the WBPC next May, though I know it way too early for any *GT rates to be out. Just wondering what your thoughts are on them coming out. I looked on a major cruise selling website and it showed only 7 available inside rooms total, and only 23 oceanview. Do you think I'll be SOL?
> 
> I can kick myself for not using my OBB towards it back in April but I just wasn't SURE yet.  Actually my family wasn't sure , they wanted another cruise that they later also said no to,  but we don't need to go there! Back then the rates were super low especially combined with OBB. But they went up significantly by 25% in late May. I suspect those on this years WBPC rebooked for next year. Now they are up another 5%. Anyway now even with the OBB it seems out of reach and just hoping for *GT.



I think there is virtually no chance for *GT for that particular cruise.  Are you going to cruise anytime in the near future?  If so, I would book on board and get the OBB credits.  Otherwise, if you want to go I would book now.  Prices will only go up from here.  IMHO.


----------



## Ofinn

canyoncam said:


> I am looking for the WBPC next May, though I know it way too early for any *GT rates to be out. Just wondering what your thoughts are on them coming out. I looked on a major cruise selling website and it showed only 7 available inside rooms total, and only 23 oceanview. Do you think I'll be SOL?
> 
> I can kick myself for not using my OBB towards it back in April but I just wasn't SURE yet.  Actually my family wasn't sure , they wanted another cruise that they later also said no to,  but we don't need to go there! Back then the rates were super low especially combined with OBB. But they went up significantly by 25% in late May. I suspect those on this years WBPC rebooked for next year. Now they are up another 5%. Anyway now even with the OBB it seems out of reach and just hoping for *GT.



They were offered this year on that cruise. I don't know the price. There is another thread that was running earlier in the year that showed the cruises that were in GT status, but it didn't list the prices like this one does. Of course that doesn't mean it mean it will be offered next year. I know the cruise we sailed on May 31 went up at least 25% from opening day, and then the VGT prices dropped below opening day prices. So you never know. I think sometimes DCL raises the prices so much people stop booking and then they have to offer some discounts to fill up the ship.


----------



## Justacruiser

Also, we are not at the PIF date.  Often people will book with the intent to go and then cancel before the PIF date.  I am sure that if there was a discount earlier, I would have had it here.  But, honestly I can't remember and haven't spent enough time thinking how I could track them from opening day till sailing.  Sorry


----------



## Ofinn

The GT rates for the 5/2/14 WBPC came out first part of January a few months before this thread was started. I always check cruise fish to see how the GT rates compare to opening day prices.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT rates for today 8/27/2014.  More to come.

**GT​*CruiDream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00


----------



## canyoncam

Ofinn said:


> They were offered this year on that cruise. I don't know the price. There is another thread that was running earlier in the year that showed the cruises that were in GT status, but it didn't list the prices like this one does. Of course that doesn't mean it mean it will be offered next year. I know the cruise we sailed on May 31 went up at least 25% from opening day, and then the VGT prices dropped below opening day prices. So you never know. I think sometimes DCL raises the prices so much people stop booking and then they have to offer some discounts to fill up the ship.



So still hope but.......

OK. I went ahead and booked with the OBB this a.m. Since we had decided not to do the other cruise anyway why not. Bonus was the room I had wanted since I first started looking became available just this a.m. Not sure if it was worth the extra $700 but know I have the option to still monitor the rooms available to see hoe full it is getting. Or if GT comes out might still save even with paying penalty.


----------



## Ofinn

canyoncam said:


> So still hope but.......
> 
> OK. I went ahead and booked with the OBB this a.m. Since we had decided not to do the other cruise anyway why not. Bonus was the room I had wanted since I first started looking became available just this a.m. Not sure if it was worth the extra $700 but know I have the option to still monitor the rooms available to see hoe full it is getting. Or if GT comes out might still save even with paying penalty.



Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## mom4fun

canyoncam said:


> I am looking for the WBPC next May, though I know it way too early for any *GT rates to be out. Just wondering what your thoughts are on them coming out. I looked on a major cruise selling website and it showed only 7 available inside rooms total, and only 23 oceanview. Do you think I'll be SOL?
> 
> I can kick myself for not using my OBB towards it back in April but I just wasn't SURE yet.  Actually my family wasn't sure , they wanted another cruise that they later also said no to,  but we don't need to go there! Back then the rates were super low especially combined with OBB. But they went up significantly by 25% in late May. I suspect those on this years WBPC rebooked for next year. Now they are up another 5%. Anyway now even with the OBB it seems out of reach and just hoping for *GT.



If you look at DCL's website you will see these are not accurate numbers. For instance, if you do 2 searches of 11b's, 1 for 2 and 1 for 4, it will give you 15 different room numbers. It doesn't mean there aren't other rooms available in that category,  it just means they aren't listed. You would have to plug in every stateroom number in a certain category to truly get an accurate description of what's available.


----------



## canyoncam

mom4fun said:


> If you look at DCL's website you will see these are not accurate numbers. For instance, if you do 2 searches of 11b's, 1 for 2 and 1 for 4, it will give you 15 different room numbers. It doesn't mean there aren't other rooms available in that category,  it just means they aren't listed. You would have to plug in every stateroom number in a certain category to truly get an accurate description of what's available.



True. I have been doing variations. And as I may wind up by myself on it would seem I'm more likely to get _something_. But as you can see from my other post I did notice a sideways cabin opened up. I booked it so I can torment myself more as it gets closure. My thinking now will be "Keep the expensive sideways cabin and go enjoy myself or *hope* for a GT rate and cancel this reservation and live with the outcome"  Since I am able to cruise at all I guess my problems aren't so many 

And thanks for this thread so I'll have less looking up to do myself


----------



## ironz

*Justacruiser*, first of all, thank you so much for the info and rates you provide!

Now a question:  We (a couple, no kids) are looking sort of last minute for a Bahamas cruise in mid November (before Thanksgiving for sure), with a range of acceptable departure dates.  We are even flexible as to leaving from Miami or Port Canaveral.  Since we are booking so late, and we aren't too picky about cabins, it does make sense to go ahead and hold out another week or so for *GT rates, doesn't it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ofinn

canyoncam said:


> True. I have been doing variations. And as I may wind up by myself on it would seem I'm more likely to get _something_. But as you can see from my other post I did notice a sideways cabin opened up. I booked it so I can torment myself more as it gets closure. My thinking now will be "Keep the expensive sideways cabin and go enjoy myself or *hope* for a GT rate and cancel this reservation and live with the outcome"  Since I am able to cruise at all I guess my problems aren't so many
> 
> And thanks for this thread so I'll have less looking up to do myself



In 2013 people were cancelling and booking the GT rate on this cruise because it was so good. This year it didn't seem to be as good, but they were offerred. If you do a google search some past threads will come up on the WBPC. I would love to do this cruise, but my son plays baseball in the Spring.  Hopefully we can do the East bound in the next couple of years. Good luck.


----------



## Justacruiser

ironz said:


> *Justacruiser*, first of all, thank you so much for the info and rates you provide!
> 
> Now a question:  We (a couple, no kids) are looking sort of last minute for a Bahamas cruise in mid November (before Thanksgiving for sure), with a range of acceptable departure dates.  We are even flexible as to leaving from Miami or Port Canaveral.  Since we are booking so late, and we aren't too picky about cabins, it does make sense to go ahead and hold out another week or so for *GT rates, doesn't it?
> 
> Thanks!



yes I would hold out if you are flexible.  IMHO you will get a *GT rate offered for those dates prior to the Thanksgiving time frame.  Miami should have discounts for sure.  If you like the Christmas Holiday theme you might look specifically for dates on or after 9 November.

We can keep our eyes out!


----------



## Justacruiser

Ok, so here is today's report.  I am going to thro the CAN rate at you first.  What I did is use my SLEEPER RATE pricing to list the best price for the CAN residents.  I didn't like the way I had the report before.  For the CAN discount, it doen't break down to just one price for the category, they just offer a specific discount for say a "10A" or "5A".  As stated, I am giving my best rate for the CAN listing below.  I threw them all into NEW today to show and explain.  Everything else will be the normal report.  Enjoy!!!!!

*NEW​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,214.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,371.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,942.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,204.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,360.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,786.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	10B	$2,143.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,580.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,960.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,096.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,120.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,812.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,414.00	CAN/O	5A	$1,582.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,694.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	10B	$1,339.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,525.00	CAN/V	4E	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,453.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,989.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,398.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,510.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,982.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,608.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,549.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,117.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,446.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,558.00	CAN/V	4A	$2,038.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5C	$1,589.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,542.00	CAN/O	9B	$1,526.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,110.00

*CHANGES​*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00

*MILITARY​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	

*CANADA (DUPLICATE FROM ABOVE)​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,214.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,371.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,942.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,204.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,360.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,786.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	10B	$2,143.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,580.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,960.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,096.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,120.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,812.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,414.00	CAN/O	5A	$1,582.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,694.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	10B	$1,339.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,525.00	CAN/V	4E	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,453.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,989.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,398.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,510.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,982.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,608.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,549.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,117.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,446.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,558.00	CAN/V	4A	$2,038.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5C	$1,589.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,542.00	CAN/O	9B	$1,526.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,110.00

*PRICE PER PERSON/PER DAY REPORT (FOR 2 ADULTS SAME ROOM)​***GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$125.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$145.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$144.00	OGT	$150.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$152.00	OGT	$154.00	VGT	$166.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$128.00	OGT		VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$163.00	OGT	$193.00	VGT	$223.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$170.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$170.00	VGT	$200.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT		OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00

*MILITARY​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$160.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$160.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00

*FLORIDA​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$145.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	

*CANADA​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	10A	$146.00	CAN/O	9A	$157.00	CAN/V	4B	$198.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	10A	$146.00	CAN/O	9A	$159.00	CAN/V	5A	$188.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	10B	$140.00	CAN/O	9A	$172.00	CAN/V	5A	$198.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11B	$136.00	CAN/O	9A	$152.00	CAN/V	5A	$188.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	10A	$128.00	CAN/O	5A	$145.00	CAN/V	4A	$156.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	10B	$148.00	CAN/O	9A	$171.00	CAN/V	4E	$197.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	10A	$132.00	CAN/O	9A	$147.00	CAN/V	4A	$185.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	10A	$127.00	CAN/O	9A	$138.00	CAN/V	4A	$185.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	10A	$141.00	CAN/O	9A	$152.00	CAN/V	5A	$182.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	10A	$141.00	CAN/O	9A	$148.00	CAN/V	4B	$198.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	10A	$132.00	CAN/O	9A	$143.00	CAN/V	4A	$191.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	10A	$141.00	CAN/O	9A	$152.00	CAN/V	5C	$179.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	10A	$141.00	CAN/O	9B	$139.00	CAN/V	4B	$198.00


----------



## Justacruiser

BRAND NEW DISCOUNTS!!!!!!!!
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	$1,441.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	$0.00


----------



## ironz

...getting closer to our hopeful dates.  Thanks!


----------



## Happy100

I am looking at booking the Fantasy Eastern 1/3 cruise.  I see they have GT rates but do you think they will come out with VGT rates?  And when?


----------



## Lady Duchess

Hoping tomorrow will have some FLR rates for 10/27  Had a 7A GTY cabin, was not happy about the room assigned, so I upgraded to the 5E. Would love for the FLR to come out to reduce some cost  Come on Pixie Dust, may have more luck with this than I did with the cabin...lol


----------



## mariab

As of this morning I haven't seen any flr or mto for the dream or fantasy....I don't understand, the 9/28 dream 4 night still looks like plenty of staterooms and main dining is still also available. I can wait til next monday...but now I am wondering if they want to leave the ship somewhat empty for some reason??


----------



## Justacruiser

mariab said:


> As of this morning I haven't seen any flr or mto for the dream or fantasy....I don't understand, the 9/28 dream 4 night still looks like plenty of staterooms and main dining is still also available. I can wait til next monday...but now I am wondering if they want to leave the ship somewhat empty for some reason??



your discount is there this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## mariab

Justacruiser said:


> your discount is there this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!



I DONT SEE IT???? where??


----------



## Justacruiser

mariab said:


> I DONT SEE IT???? where??



sorry, it was the *GT!!!!!! Hopefully today!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT rates for 9/2/2014.  Other listings in a little while.

*NEW​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$1,545.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00

**GT RATES​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$1,545.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00


----------



## mariab

Justacruiser said:


> sorry, it was the *GT!!!!!! Hopefully today!



NP, I thought I was missing it somewhere..... Thanks for all your help and work with this thread!


----------



## kamgen

Hoping for FLR for 11/10/14 on the Dream. FLR is out for 11/5, so hoping


----------



## Zandy595

Why aren't we seeing any Dream FLR's?  Still hoping for 10/31.


----------



## Justacruiser

Zandy595 said:


> Why aren't we seeing any Dream FLR's?  Still hoping for 10/31.



Not a finance guy per say, but it is probably tough for DCL with all 4 ships being at port at different times during October.  What cruises do you discount and what do you not.

The Dream is their bread and butter cruise IMHO.  When people have limited budget and/or time, they can hop on the Dream.  With that said, I think they will offer some FLR and/or MTO rates to fill up some vacancies.  Hopefully they can get some *GT rates when the ship is really empty.  Some of the dates on October are doing better than others.  

I am looking for some new MTO/FLR rates later this week!

Good luck!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the Military (MTO) Rates for today, 9/2/2014

*NEW​*Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00

*MILITARY​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	$0.00


----------



## mariab

Zandy595 said:


> Why aren't we seeing any Dream FLR's?  Still hoping for 10/31.



I am still hopeful to see some, however if you look at Oct. it looks like it is selling pretty good....I can tell you that last year if I remeber right FLR rates for the dream did not come out until around sep. 9-17. I was watching like crazy last year and we booked our on 9/17 for the dream cruise that returned on halloween day. Good luck to you and hope this helps some...


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLORIDA (FLR) for today, 9/2/2014.

*FLORIDA​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	$1,441.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the CANADA rates FOR 9/2/2014.  Remember, I am going to thro the CAN rates. What I did is use my SLEEPER RATE pricing to list the best price for the CAN residents. I didn't like the way I had the report before. For the CAN discount, it doesn't break down to just one price for the category, they just offer a specific discount for say a "10A" or "5A". As stated, I am giving my best rate for the CAN listing below. 

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	10B	$1,339.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,525.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,697.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,549.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,901.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,590.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,654.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,110.00

*CANADA​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,214.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,371.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,942.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,204.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,360.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,786.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	10B	$2,143.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,580.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,960.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,096.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,120.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,812.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,590.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,654.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,110.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	10B	$1,339.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,525.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,697.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,453.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,989.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,398.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,510.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,982.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,608.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,549.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,901.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,446.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,558.00	CAN/V	4A	$2,038.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5C	$1,589.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,542.00	CAN/O	9B	$1,526.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,110.00


----------



## rosaandherman

Thanks! Hopefully a 7-day Western Carribbean on 11/19 will offer GT or Canada categories soon. Lots of rooms available


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are two new *GT discounts for the FANTASY for 9/3/2014!  Also included in the *GT current discounts.

*NEW​*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the updated MILITARY (MTO) discounts as of 9/3/2014.  

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00

*MILITARY (MTO)*​Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,229.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	$0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLORIDA (FLR) Rates for today, 9/3/2014.

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
*NEW​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	$1,441.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the CANADA rates FOR 9/3/2014. Remember, I am going to thro the CAN rates. What I did is use my SLEEPER RATE pricing to list the best price for the CAN residents. I didn't like the way I had the report before. For the CAN discount, it doesn't break down to just one price for the category, they just offer a specific discount for say a "10A" or "5A". As stated, I am giving my best rate for the CAN listing below. 

Also, there is a CAN rate for 11/23/2014 (Thanksgiving Week).  I did not list the price because it doesn't my SLEEPER RATE conditions.  But thought I would give you all a heads up.  Price is higher due to the holiday.

*CHANGES*​Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,531.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,590.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,654.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,838.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,542.00	CAN/O	9B	$1,526.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,894.00

*CANADA (CAN)​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,214.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,371.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,942.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,204.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,360.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,786.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	10B	$2,143.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,580.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,960.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,096.00	CAN/O	9B	$2,073.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,812.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,590.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,654.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,838.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	10B	$1,339.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,525.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,697.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,453.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,989.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,398.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,510.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,982.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,608.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,549.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,901.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,446.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,558.00	CAN/V	4A	$2,038.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,531.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,542.00	CAN/O	9B	$1,526.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,894.00


----------



## mariab

Thanks for all your help! I'll be making a choice on if we go *gt or hold out for mTo/flr by Monday... For 9/26... Might just wait and go for November lat oct cruise ...


----------



## alaskanabbott

the military rates are pretty weak lately. I wish it was a standard discount like every other line


----------



## NC State Tigger

Do you think there will be VGT rates for the 11/7/14 Dream sailing?


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT Rates for today 9/4/2014!  My POD is the NEW Wonder 11/14/2014.  Check it out!!

*NEW​**Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00*

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO rates for 9/5/2014.

*NEW*
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00

*MTO​*CruiMagic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00


----------



## Princess Stitch

Come on 11/15! So close lol. Does anyone know if they release *gt rates on the weekends or only M-F?

Maybe I can take the weekend off of stalking the rates lol


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the FLORIDA rates discounts as of 9/4/2014.

*NEW​*Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00

*FLR​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Princess Stitch said:


> Come on 11/15! So close lol. Does anyone know if they release *gt rates on the weekends or only M-F?
> 
> Maybe I can take the weekend off of stalking the rates lol



I only notice them M-F, but often late afternoon on Friday.  But, you never know.


----------



## mariab

Princess Stitch said:


> Come on 11/15! So close lol. Does anyone know if they release *gt rates on the weekends or only M-F?  Maybe I can take the weekend off of stalking the rates lol



Good thing I am not the only one stalking!  Taking this weekend off to go to WDW... Maybe I'll find some pixie dust!


----------



## RN_Mom

I see in the past thanksgiving week has been discounted and it looks like the fantasy has plenty of room...any thoughts of this happening? FLR or GT?


----------



## Justacruiser

RN_Mom said:


> I see in the past thanksgiving week has been discounted and it looks like the fantasy has plenty of room...any thoughts of this happening? FLR or GT?



Hopefully they offer a discount for you.  probably won't be for a week or two.


----------



## Zandy595

RN_Mom said:


> I see in the past thanksgiving week has been discounted and it looks like the fantasy has plenty of room...any thoughts of this happening? FLR or GT?


Really?!  I never would've guessed they'd discount a holiday cruise.  We went on the Magic Thanksgiving week 2008.  No discount back then.  I might need to look into this for next year.


----------



## Justacruiser

Ok, so here is today's first entry.  Here is the *GT rates for 9/5/2014.  Haven't explained by CHANGES category in a while.  I put the discount under CHANGES if a new category is opened at the previously announced *GT date.  For example, the below CHANGES refers to the new addition of the VGT discount.  Note:  if a category for a specific date already published on my thread is removed from the *GT status, I do not identify as CHANGES.  It will be listed with the remaining *GT status if applicable.

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for the MILITARY for 9/5/2014.  

*MTO​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego	9/8/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$1,189.00	MTO/V	$1,389.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLORIDA Discounts for 9/5/2014.

*FLORIDA (FLR)​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00


----------



## Lady Duchess

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the FLORIDA Discounts for 9/5/2014.
> 
> *FLORIDA (FLR)​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
> Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V
> Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V
> Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V
> Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00



Hardly anything for the Dream and Fantasy, wonder why. Still hoping for some FLR on 10/27. The waiting game.....ughhhh


----------



## momof2n2

What do you frequent cruisers think of these rates/deals?

As a newer cruiser, I am looking at these numbers and thinking, "Wow."  But are these pretty typical for fall prices?  It seems like there are quite a few offers.  I know having four ships in Florida may have something to do with it, but it will be that way all the way until spring, correct?  If you are comfortable guessing, do you think these offers will be sustained through the spring sailing.  For certain, I know that no one knows for sure.  I'm not asking for promises.    But those of you who have travelled often, did you expect to see this many *GT rates this fall?  Does it fall in line with what you have seen historically?

One way or another I hope to be on some ship this spring.  I'd love to do WBPC, but my DH is pretty concerned about our kids getting bored.  With all four ships in FL until early/mid-May I hope to get one something going somewhere.


----------



## jahber

momof2n2 said:


> What do you frequent cruisers think of these rates/deals?  As a newer cruiser, I am looking at these numbers and thinking, "Wow."  But are these pretty typical for fall prices?  It seems like there are quite a few offers.  I know having four ships in Florida may have something to do with it, but it will be that way all the way until spring, correct?  If you are comfortable guessing, do you think these offers will be sustained through the spring sailing.  For certain, I know that no one knows for sure.  I'm not asking for promises.    But those of you who have travelled often, did you expect to see this many *GT rates this fall?  Does it fall in line with what you have seen historically?  One way or another I hope to be on some ship this spring.  I'd love to do WBPC, but my DH is pretty concerned about our kids getting bored.  With all four ships in FL until early/mid-May I hope to get one something going somewhere.



I can't say for certain that there are more or fewer than the past couple of years, but they certainly aren't as cheap as they were last year for the sailings we are looking at. Especially the Fl resident rates. That is understandable, as prices have increased across the board, but it's still more than I expected. 

That said, we will pretty much only sail on a last-minute deal (except cruises requiring air travel to Europe) and I'm reasonably confident those rates will always be plentiful--at least until DCL stops posting such ridiculously high prices.  We are locals, btw, about to take our 5th last-minute deal cruise in 2 years.  We sail off-season in the fall and spring.


----------



## Ofinn

Yes these are pretty typical for Fall. I think you will see GT rates all year long. Last year they were even offered Christmas week. In 2013 I waited and waited for GT rates on the Dream in May. It never happened, but they did offer them on the Fantasy. I think the Wonder out of Miami is almost guaranteed to have GT rates all Spring.


----------



## Lady Duchess

So bummed, sad to say still no FLR for 10/27/14. Somehow I'm thinking they will not have any. Do we have any hope for that sailing?


----------



## tofubeast

Lady Duchess said:


> So bummed, sad to say still no FLR for 10/27/14. Somehow I'm thinking they will not have any. Do we have any hope for that sailing?



I'm starting to think we are out of luck. sob sob


----------



## mariab

tofubeast said:


> I'm starting to think we are out of luck. sob sob



I am hopeful ! I didn't book mine last year for this date until 9/17. My husband want me to go ahead and book at full price but I am holdin out...
As for the 9/28 I have forgot about that one...


----------



## tofubeast

mariab said:


> I am hopeful ! I didn't book mine last year for this date until 9/17. My husband want me to go ahead and book at full price but I am holdin out...
> As for the 9/28 I have forgot about that one...



Okay you give me hope again. haha


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today 9/8/2014 report.

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT		OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00

*MILITARY​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*FLORIDA​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00

*CANADA​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,214.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,371.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,942.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,204.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,360.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,786.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	10B	$2,143.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,580.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,960.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,096.00	CAN/O	9B	$2,073.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,812.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,590.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,654.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,838.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	10B	$1,339.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,525.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,697.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,453.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,989.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,398.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,510.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,982.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,608.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,549.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,901.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,446.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,558.00	CAN/V	4A	$2,038.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,531.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,542.00	CAN/O	9B	$1,526.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,894.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Good afternoon all!  Here is today's, 9/9/2014 *GT.  It includes a brand new discount and a change!  Enjoy!

*NEW  (1)​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$0.00

*CHANGES (1)​*Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00

**GT  (23)​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT		OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the listings for the Military (MTO) Rates as of 9/9/2014.

*CHANGES (1)​*Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00

*MTO  (15)​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	$1,729.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00


----------



## houseofduck

justacruiser, thank you for the updates!

It seems like MTO and FLR rates aren't as good this fall as they have been in the past few years.  I thought they would be similar to the rates from the past fall rates, especially since all four ships will be in Florida.

Am I remembering things correctly?  I thought rates were under $100/night for most MTO and FLR rates for the past few fall seasons.


----------



## Justacruiser

houseofduck said:


> justacruiser, thank you for the updates!
> 
> It seems like MTO and FLR rates aren't as good this fall as they have been in the past few years.  I thought they would be similar to the rates from the past fall rates, especially since all four ships will be in Florida.
> 
> Am I remembering things correctly?  I thought rates were under $100/night for most MTO and FLR rates for the past few fall seasons.



Well, I get the MTO offer when they advertise and I did get a few that cheap.  But, the most recent were the Galveston departs last year.

Hopefully more discounts will come out soon.  The best MTO rates I remember are after the new year.  Hopefully more will come out!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the current FLR discounts as of 9/9/2014!

*FLR  (10)​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00


----------



## Princess Stitch

Hmmmm since they released a gt rate for 11/16 do you think that means we're out of luck for 11/15? 

What do you thinf the odds are that they will go back and discount that one?


----------



## Justacruiser

Princess Stitch said:


> Hmmmm since they released a gt rate for 11/16 do you think that means we're out of luck for 11/15?
> 
> What do you thinf the odds are that they will go back and discount that one?



I bet the discount comes out shortly.  IMHO only!


----------



## rosaandherman

Princess Stitch said:


> Hmmmm since they released a gt rate for 11/16 do you think that means we're out of luck for 11/15?
> 
> What do you thinf the odds are that they will go back and discount that one?



I don't think you're out of luck; sometimes they get released sooner, sometimes later. I'm actually surprised the 11/16 got released so late - there were a LOT of rooms available. Verandahs still aren't out yet. I might wait for those and if not I'll choose another date of sailing.

Does anyone know if you get better room assignments if you book GT rates earlier, or it's all the same because they don't assign until the last month?


----------



## mariab

houseofduck said:


> justacruiser, thank you for the updates!
> 
> It seems like MTO and FLR rates aren't as good this fall as they have been in the past few years.  I thought they would be similar to the rates from the past fall rates, especially since all four ships will be in Florida.
> 
> Am I remembering things correctly?  I thought rates were under $100/night for most MTO and FLR rates for the past few fall seasons.



The past two years we sailed in the fall for about 100$ a night, we did not book our cruise until on, or after sep 17th ....I think so rates will come out soon....or I hope!  Even for 120$ a night its still a great deal for a balcony room on Disney 
Lets see what this friday or monday bring...I am really really hoping!!!


----------



## Ofinn

Princess Stitch said:


> Hmmmm since they released a gt rate for 11/16 do you think that means we're out of luck for 11/15?
> 
> What do you thinf the odds are that they will go back and discount that one?



They don't always release them in order of sail date.


----------



## Lady Duchess

Can not believe that they came out with restricted fares for 10/27/14. They have the IGT/OGT/VGT. Ughhhhhhh Why can't they offer a FL resident. These rates don't help anyone who already has a booking. Of course with the restrictions it only applies to new bookings. Can't cancel or change any current bookings. Just crazy IMHO.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Lady Duchess said:


> Can not believe that they came out with restricted fares for 10/27/14. They have the IGT/OGT/VGT. Ughhhhhhh Why can't they offer a FL resident. These rates don't help anyone who already has a booking. Of course with the restrictions it only applies to new bookings. Can't cancel or change any current bookings. Just crazy IMHO.



I get where you're coming from but it's not that far fetched on Disney's part.  It kinda makes sense they'd rather fill the ship with new bookings rather than add discounts for cruisers that are already booked.  One way they get more people & more $$.  The other way they give money back to existing cruisers.  By offering the *GTs anyone can book, FL resident or not.  Not being unsympathetic.  Truly.  We let go of our FL residency less than 2 years ago.  Seeing the FLRs always makes my bones ache.  LOL!


----------



## StevieT

Justacruiser, thank you for continuing to post these updates. I took advantage of a special rate on the Dream last November, and I am hoping to find one again for this fall. I check this thread almost every day for your updates.


----------



## barefooting37

Thanks for all your hard work!!!! I was trying to go in October - there have been some great vgt rates! I'm going to have to wait until January now so I will be checking your thread daily! Thanks again !!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today's numbers........

NEW
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT		VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT		OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today 9/11's MTO

NEW
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,115.00	MTO/V	$1,195.00

MTO
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	$1,291.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,115.00	MTO/V	$1,195.00


----------



## Justacruiser

And here is today FLR 9/11/2014 rates!

NEW
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,115.00	FLR/V	$1,195.00

FLR
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,115.00	FLR/V	$1,195.00

HOPEFULLY TODAYS DISCOUNTS IS MAKING SOMEONE HAPPY!


----------



## NoleFan

I noticed this year and last year that strictly from a pricing stand point, *gt  vs. fl resident is not a huge difference for the October sailings. Thoughts?


----------



## Zandy595

Nothing today?


----------



## rosaandherman

All booked - 2 OGT staterooms in November! Thanks for everything.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT disccounts for 9/15.  I will post the other discounts later this afternoon.  MY other discount rates will be up by 4PM CST.  Sorry for the delay!

NEW
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,161.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,931.00	OGT	$2,291.00	VGT	$2,710.00

CHANGE
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,268.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT		VGT	$1,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,161.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,931.00	OGT	$2,291.00	VGT	$2,710.00


----------



## Lady Duchess

I am beginning to give up hope on FLR for 10/27/14....oh well


----------



## Zandy595

Lady Duchess said:


> I am beginning to give up hope on FLR for 10/27/14....oh well


Me too, with my 10/31 cruise.


----------



## sunrise717

I don't believe I'm going to see the GT rate for 10/23 either.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today 9/15/2014 MTO discounts!

*NEW​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,475.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

*MTO​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,475.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,115.00	MTO/V	$1,195.00


----------



## Justacruiser

9/15 FLO discounts!

*FLO​*Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,115.00	FLR/V	$1,195.00


----------



## Scalemaster34

Thanks for your hard work on keeping this list updated!

Sure wish I was seeing the Fantasy on these FLR rates this Fall..... 

Would really like to see some rates like we got last year on the Dream!


----------



## Justacruiser

here is the CAN rates for 9/15!  Remember, my CAN listing is based on my SLEEPER rates located in thread 1.  The ONLY exception is the 11/23 Wonder, 5-Day Western (only becuase it is over Thanksgiving).  If you are a CAN resident, make sure there is not a better *GT rate out there.

By the way, hopefully SLEEPER RATES sometime tomorrow.

*CAN​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,214.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,371.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,942.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,204.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,360.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,786.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	10B	$2,143.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,580.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,960.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	10B	$2,096.00	CAN/O	9B	$2,073.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,812.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,590.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,654.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,838.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	10B	$1,339.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,525.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,697.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,453.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,989.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,398.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,510.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,982.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,608.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,549.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,901.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,446.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,558.00	CAN/V	4A	$2,038.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,531.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,813.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,285.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,542.00	CAN/O	9B	$1,526.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,894.00


----------



## ironz

Justacruiser...thanks again!

and a question:  do the *GT rates tend to 'follow' the FL/MTO rates?  for ex...a discount that comes out for FL/MTO but does not have a *GT rate yet may later get a *GT discount?   We are getting closer to the dates I need and I am not sure what the trend is. thanks!


----------



## Justacruiser

ironz said:


> Justacruiser...thanks again!
> 
> and a question:  do the *GT rates tend to 'follow' the FL/MTO rates?  for ex...a discount that comes out for FL/MTO but does not have a *GT rate yet may later get a *GT discount?   We are getting closer to the dates I need and I am not sure what the trend is. thanks!



My best reasoning is that the *GT is the widest descimination and allows for the most attention from potential cruisers.  The FLR/MTO offers are for specific room numbers and types and IMHO would be focused on filling specific rooms.  So, as time moves forward toward cruise date, DCL decides if the *GT is going to be required to fill the ship.  If they are fairly confident in their sales, they might offer MTO/FLR/CAN discounts or none at all.  Hope this helps.  This is MHO only.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is my current SLEEPER RATES for the Disney Dream thru 8/31/2015!

9/21/2014  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,468.00	5C	$1,708.00
11/3/2014  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	5E	$1,684.00
11/7/2014  Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H			9B	$1,128.00	5C	$1,308.00
11/14/2014  Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,158.00	5E	$1,290.00
11/17/2014  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	6A	$1,652.00
12/1/2014  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,508.00	5E	$1,684.00
12/8/2014  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,500.00	5C	$1,708.00
12/12/2014  Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$1,296.00
12/15/2014  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,708.00
1/5/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,526.00	5E	$1,702.00
1/9/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8A	$1,146.00	5A	$1,314.00
1/12/2015  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,526.00	5E	$1,702.00
1/19/2015  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8A	$1,526.00	5B	$1,718.00
1/23/2015  Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,026.00	8A	$1,146.00	5A	$1,314.00
1/26/2015  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,326.00	8A	$1,486.00	5A	$1,710.00
1/30/2015  Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,026.00	8A	$1,146.00	5A	$1,314.00
2/2/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8A	$1,526.00	5B	$1,718.00
2/6/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$1,170.00	5C	$1,326.00
2/9/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,526.00	5E	$1,702.00
2/27/2015  Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,176.00	5E	$1,308.00
4/13/2015  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,702.00
4/17/2015  Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,326.00
4/20/2015  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,702.00
4/24/2015 Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$1,326.00
5/1/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,278.00
5/8/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,278.00
5/11/2015 Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,176.00	5E	$1,308.00
8/31/2015  Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,702.00

Here is the current 9/16 information for the Disney Dream

*GT CHANGES
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00

*GT Discounts for the Disney Dream
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00

There are currently no VGT/FLR or CAN discounts on the Disney Dream.


----------



## Justacruiser

I have no SLEEPER RATES for the Disney Fantasy as of 9/16/2014.

Here are the rest of the discounts for the Disney Fantasy

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/23/2014	IGT	$3,612.00	OGT	$3,794.00	VGT	$4,158.00

Fantasy *GT rates
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/23/2014	IGT	$3,612.00	OGT	$3,794.00	VGT	$4,158.00

There are currently no MTO/FLR or CAN discounts for the Disney Fantasy.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are my rates for the Disney Magic for 9/16/2014.  

SLEEPER RATES thru 8/31/2015
Magic	11/9/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A					7A	$2,901.00
Magic	11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,276.00	9C	$2,626.00		
Magic	12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$2,265.00	9C	$2,615.00		
Magic	1/11/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11B	$2,292.00	9B	$2,544.00		
Magic	1/25/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B			9B	$2,544.00		
Magic	2/1/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A			9C	$2,549.00

*GT
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,161.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$0.00

MTO
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,475.00	MTO/V	$0.00

FLR
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V

CANADA
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,214.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,371.00	CAN/V	4B	$2,942.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	10A	$2,204.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,360.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,786.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	10B	$2,143.00	CAN/O	9A	$2,580.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,960.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	10B	$2,096.00	CAN/O	9B	$2,073.00	CAN/V	5A	$2,812.00


----------



## Trera

Those FLR rates for the Magic southern Caribbean are looking so good. I wish we hadnt just got off a back to back on the Dream.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the information for the Disney Wonder for 9/16/2014

SLEEPER RATES
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B					5A	$1,747.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,641.00	9A	$1,861.00	5A	$2,131.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,634.00			7A	$2,034.00
1/4/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A			9B	$1,838.00	5C	$2,118.00
1/9/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,650.00	9A	$1,870.00	5B	$2,020.00
1/14/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,372.00	9A	$1,548.00	6A	$1,588.00
1/18/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,608.00	9B	$1,778.00	6A	$2,108.00
1/23/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	10C	$1,550.00	9A	$1,810.00	5A	$2,140.00
1/28/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,292.00	9A	$1,500.00	5A	$1,764.00
2/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,608.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,078.00
2/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$1,650.00	9A	$1,870.00	5C	$2,110.00
2/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9B	$1,564.00	6A	$1,732.00
2/20/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	10C	$1,600.00	9B	$1,830.00	6A	$2,040.00
2/25/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,372.00	9A	$1,548.00	6A	$1,684.00
3/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9B	$1,838.00	5C	$2,118.00
3/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	11B	$1,650.00				
3/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11C	$1,372.00				
4/12/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9C	$1,908.00	7A	$2,118.00
4/17/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$1,650.00	9B	$1,890.00	7A	$2,110.00
4/22/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9C	$1,572.00		
4/26/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9C	$1,848.00	7A	$2,118.00
5/1/2015	Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	10B	$4,551.00	9A	$5,267.00	6A	$5,911.00

NEW
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00

*GT
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,931.00	OGT	$2,291.00	VGT	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00

FLR
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,115.00	FLR/V	$1,195.00

MTO
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,115.00	MTO/V	$1,195.00

CANADA
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,590.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,654.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,838.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	10C	$1,307.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,525.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,697.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,453.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,989.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,398.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,510.00	CAN/V	4A	$1,982.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,608.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,549.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,613.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,901.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,446.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,558.00	CAN/V	4A	$2,038.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,281.00	CAN/O	9A	$1,371.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,531.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,813.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,285.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	10A	$1,542.00	CAN/O	9B	$1,526.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,894.00


----------



## sorceressk

What's a sleeper rate? tia


----------



## Justacruiser

sorceressk said:


> What's a sleeper rate? tia



see thread number 1, any other questions let me know.


----------



## gzmtlock

Thanks so much for compiling the sales!  I am awaiting *GTs for the January cruise DD and I want to take - so I've been trolling the DCL website.

I believe you have some itinerary errors in your sleeper rates above for the Wonder.  Jan 9 is a 5-night WC, Itin C; Jan 18 (the one we want) is a 5-night WC, Itin A; Jan 23 is a 5-night WC, Itin C.  At least, if I'm reading their website correctly.  Prices for the Jan 18 are correct above, so I think maybe it's just an itinerary listing issue.


----------



## Justacruiser

gzmtlock said:


> Thanks so much for compiling the sales!  I am awaiting *GTs for the January cruise DD and I want to take - so I've been trolling the DCL website.
> 
> I believe you have some itinerary errors in your sleeper rates above for the Wonder.  Jan 9 is a 5-night WC, Itin C; Jan 18 (the one we want) is a 5-night WC, Itin A; Jan 23 is a 5-night WC, Itin C.  At least, if I'm reading their website correctly.  Prices for the Jan 18 are correct above, so I think maybe it's just an itinerary listing issue.



sorry about that.  Yesterday was a long day preparing all the reports.  Everything loaded manually.  Right now I am tracking 89 discount or SLEEPER RATE dates.  It is a bit crazy at times.  I fixed the issue.  At least I know you are looking at the thead!

thanks again!

corrected WONDER SLEEPER RATES
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B					5A	$1,747.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,641.00	9A	$1,861.00	5A	$2,131.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10C	$1,634.00			7A	$2,034.00
1/4/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A			9B	$1,838.00	5C	$2,118.00
1/9/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	10B	$1,650.00	9A	$1,870.00	5B	$2,020.00
1/14/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,372.00	9A	$1,548.00	6A	$1,588.00
1/18/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,608.00	9B	$1,778.00	6A	$2,108.00
1/23/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	10C	$1,550.00	9A	$1,810.00	5A	$2,140.00
1/28/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,292.00	9A	$1,500.00	5A	$1,764.00
2/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$1,608.00	9A	$1,878.00	5A	$2,078.00
2/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$1,650.00	9A	$1,870.00	5C	$2,110.00
2/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9B	$1,564.00	6A	$1,732.00
2/20/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	10C	$1,600.00	9B	$1,830.00	6A	$2,040.00
2/25/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	10B	$1,372.00	9A	$1,548.00	6A	$1,684.00
3/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,658.00	9B	$1,838.00	5C	$2,118.00
3/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	11B	$1,650.00				
3/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11C	$1,372.00				
4/12/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9C	$1,908.00	7A	$2,118.00
4/17/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$1,650.00	9B	$1,890.00	7A	$2,110.00
4/22/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9C	$1,572.00		
4/26/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,658.00	9C	$1,848.00	7A	$2,118.00
5/1/2015	Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	10B	$4,551.00	9A	$5,267.00	6A	$5,911.00


----------



## Ladyshopper

I know its a long way off, but what do you think the chances are of there being GT for the 10th July Dream 5 night cruise next year (its a double dip)? Seems to be all categories of cabins available at the moment.

I made a silly mistake of not booking onboard a couple of weeks ago, as didn't think we'd be cruising next year, now plans have changed. We are coming over the the US from the UK and touring round a bit, so have actually already bought the flights that relate to this cruise, just don't want to pay the rate its currently at!


----------



## Justacruiser

Ladyshopper said:


> I know its a long way off, but what do you think the chances are of there being GT for the 10th July Dream 5 night cruise next year (its a double dip)? Seems to be all categories of cabins available at the moment.
> 
> I made a silly mistake of not booking onboard a couple of weeks ago, as didn't think we'd be cruising next year, now plans have changed. We are coming over the the US from the UK and touring round a bit, so have actually already bought the flights that relate to this cruise, just don't want to pay the rate its currently at!



I personally wouldn't pay that price either.  I would look at both the Fantasy and Dream for the *GT rates.  The prices are really high during that period.  I just can't see people spending that on a 5-day even though it is a double dip.  I would rather spend more and get the Fantasy for the 7-day on 7/11/2015.  You get 2 sea days, Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Jamaica and Castaway Cay.  Price is comparable for the number of additional days.

If it were me, I would wait for the *GT rate or CAN rate.  Because it the week after a major holiday they may offer the discounts.  That's my best guess.


----------



## gzmtlock

Justacruiser said:


> sorry about that.  Yesterday was a long day preparing all the reports.  Everything loaded manually.  Right now I am tracking 89 discount or SLEEPER RATE dates.  It is a bit crazy at times.  I fixed the issue.  At least I know you are looking at the thead!
> 
> thanks again!



You betcha!  It is a _tremendous_ amount of information - truly impressive!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today 9/17/2014 report for *GT.  Nothing new or changed.  Also included is the Price Per Person/Per Day (PPP/PD) for two adults.

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,612.00	OGT	$3,794.00	VGT	$4,158.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,161.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,931.00	OGT	$2,291.00	VGT	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00

PPP/PD
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$125.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$145.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$135.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	$155.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$135.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	$155.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$128.00	OGT		VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$249.00	OGT	$260.00	VGT	$286.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$235.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$193.00	VGT	$223.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$87.00	OGT	$122.00	VGT	$125.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$179.00	OGT	$215.00	VGT	$256.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today 9/17/2014 report for MTO. Also included is the Price Per Person/Per Day (PPP/PD) for two adults.

NEW
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	

CHANGES
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00

MTO
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,475.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,115.00	MTO/V	$1,195.00

MTO PPP/PD
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$165.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$130.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$130.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today 9/17/2014 information for FLR.  Also included is the PPP/PD for FLR rates.

CHANGES
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean FLR/V	FLR/V PRICE
- B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00

FLR
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,115.00	FLR/V	$1,195.00

FLR PPP/PD
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	$130.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$145.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	$115.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	$130.00


----------



## Ladyshopper

Justacruiser said:


> I personally wouldn't pay that price either.  I would look at both the Fantasy and Dream for the *GT rates.  The prices are really high during that period.  I just can't see people spending that on a 5-day even though it is a double dip.  I would rather spend more and get the Fantasy for the 7-day on 7/11/2015.  You get 2 sea days, Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Jamaica and Castaway Cay.  Price is comparable for the number of additional days.
> 
> If it were me, I would wait for the *GT rate or CAN rate.  Because it the week after a major holiday they may offer the discounts.  That's my best guess.



Thanks. Can't do the fantasy cruise, too many nights as flight home to England already booked before I even considered trying to add a cruise in to our itinerary! So, it's the Dream on the 10th or nothing!

I guess the CAN rate you mention is for Canadians? We're from the UK, so it's a GT rate or nothing. Your thinking sounds positive though, and kind of what I was thinking, so fingers crossed a good rate will come out.


----------



## momof2n2

I've been looking at the April rates for last year but it send some posts were edited. 

Can anyone comment on the availability of 7 night fantasy cruises in April? Where there simply none?

I don't mind doing the magic again, mind you. But it will be fun to try a new ship.


----------



## Justacruiser

momof2n2 said:


> I've been looking at the April rates for last year but it send some posts were edited.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the availability of 7 night fantasy cruises in April? Where there simply none?
> 
> I don't mind doing the magic again, mind you. But it will be fun to try a new ship.



The only thread I see a Fantasy April 2014 discount was #6.


----------



## lanejudy

momof2n2 said:


> I've been looking at the April rates for last year but it send some posts were edited.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the availability of 7 night fantasy cruises in April? Where there simply none?
> 
> I don't mind doing the magic again, mind you. But it will be fun to try a new ship.





Justacruiser said:


> The only thread I see a Fantasy April 2014 discount was #6.



It's probably important to note that while this thread started last March, but the regular updates don't seem to have started really until April.  By that time there may not have been discounts available -- whether offered and sold out, or not offered.

April is prime spring break time, and this past year Easter was in mid-April as well.  There may not have been discounts as those cruises tend to sell well anyway.  Easter is a little earlier this year, so later April dates may not be as "busy" since some areas tie spring break to Easter; but not all.  The Fantasy still tends to sell well without discounts, so I wouldn't necessarily count on one in April...but it's possible.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## tofubeast

Heads up, FLR and Military rates for Disney Dream 10/27/14 cruise went up this morning.  

 I just upgraded myself from a 6B to a 5A and saved over $500!! YAY!!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are trhe Military Rates for 9/19.

NEW
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	

CHANGES
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I	$1,641.00	MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,475.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,479.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,115.00	MTO/V	$1,195.00

More th come!


----------



## Zandy595

tofubeast said:


> Heads up, FLR and Military rates for Disney Dream 10/27/14 cruise went up this morning.
> 
> I just upgraded myself from a 6B to a 5A and saved over $500!! YAY!!!


Where did you find this?  Did you see 10/31 Dream?


----------



## Justacruiser

Zandy595 said:


> Where did you find this?  Did you see 10/31 Dream?



The discount for the Oct 27 is out now.  Not the 31st yet!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR discounts for 9/19

NEW
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,148.00

CHANGES
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00

FLORIDA
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,115.00	FLR/V	$1,195.00

More to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts as of 9/19.

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,114.00	OGT	$2,254.00	VGT	$2,366.00

CHANGES
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,161.00	VGT	$3,455.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT		VGT	$2,129.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT	$1,148.00	VGT	$1,268.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT	$2,257.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,612.00	OGT	$3,794.00	VGT	$4,158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,114.00	OGT	$2,254.00	VGT	$2,366.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,161.00	VGT	$3,455.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B (two stops CC)	9/26/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,829.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - A (two stops CC)	10/1/2014	IGT	$1,529.00	OGT		VGT	$2,129.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,931.00	OGT	$2,291.00	VGT	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00


----------



## Lady Duchess

tofubeast said:


> Heads up, FLR and Military rates for Disney Dream 10/27/14 cruise went up this morning.
> 
> I just upgraded myself from a 6B to a 5A and saved over $500!! YAY!!!



I'm so happy, this is awesome, we have all been doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> The only thread I see a Fantasy April 2014 discount was #6.





lanejudy said:


> It's probably important to note that while this thread started last March, but the regular updates don't seem to have started really until April.  By that time there may not have been discounts available -- whether offered and sold out, or not offered.  April is prime spring break time, and this past year Easter was in mid-April as well.  There may not have been discounts as those cruises tend to sell well anyway.  Easter is a little earlier this year, so later April dates may not be as "busy" since some areas tie spring break to Easter; but not all.  The Fantasy still tends to sell well without discounts, so I wouldn't necessarily count on one in April...but it's possible.  Enjoy your cruise!



Thank you both!


----------



## Justacruiser

I am experiencing DCL network issues today!  And I just check again, they have the closed for Maintenance sign up.  May try a little later.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the report for today 9/22.  I did change the way I list the CAN discounts.  I listed the cheapest price per CAT.  Enjoy!!!

*NEW​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,576.00	OGT	$1,856.00	VGT	$2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,436.00	MTO/O	$1,576.00	MTO/V	$1,996.00

*CHANGES​*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,733.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,069.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,416.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,014.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,137.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,630.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,744.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,080.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,438.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	10C	$2,040.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,017.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,510.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,083.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,198.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,275.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,429.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,525.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,115.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,243.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,261.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,445.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,613.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,301.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,493.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,661.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,414.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,582.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,694.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,174.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,342.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,550.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,254.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,446.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,606.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,254.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,446.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,702.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,475.00	MTO/V	$2,825.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT		VGT	$1,268.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,612.00	OGT	$3,794.00	VGT	$4,158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,114.00	OGT	$2,254.00	VGT	$2,366.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,161.00	VGT	$3,455.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,576.00	OGT	$1,856.00	VGT	$2,206.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,931.00	OGT	$2,291.00	VGT	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00

*CANADA​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,744.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,080.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,438.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,733.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,069.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,416.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,014.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,137.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,630.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	10C	$2,040.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,017.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,510.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,414.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,582.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,694.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,275.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,429.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,525.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,261.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,445.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,613.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,174.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,342.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,550.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,115.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,243.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,301.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,493.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,661.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,254.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,446.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,606.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,083.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,198.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,813.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,285.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,254.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,446.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,702.00

*FLORIDA​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,115.00	FLR/V	$1,195.00

*MTO*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,475.00	MTO/V	$2,825.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,436.00	MTO/O	$1,576.00	MTO/V	$1,996.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,115.00	MTO/V	$1,195.00


----------



## Hook326

I am following this thread closely but hope some experienced DCL cruisers can help me out! We want to cruise end of January/beginning of Feb on a 7 night Fantasy. How likely is it to go *gt? Does anyone know if that time of year/cruise went *gt last year? I'm following on cruisefish, too. Would love to book airfare now due to another Southwest sale but don't want to book cruise at full price. I know it's a gamble but wondering if anyone had a good guess.


----------



## Justacruiser

Hook326 said:


> I am following this thread closely but hope some experienced DCL cruisers can help me out! We want to cruise end of January/beginning of Feb on a 7 night Fantasy. How likely is it to go *gt? Does anyone know if that time of year/cruise went *gt last year? I'm following on cruisefish, too. Would love to book airfare now due to another Southwest sale but don't want to book cruise at full price. I know it's a gamble but wondering if anyone had a good guess.



IMHO there will be discounts.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the report for today 9/24/2014.  I* will be doing reports for 2 more days and then I will be taking off a week to cruise*.  If you will, if you find anything new next week, just add the new discounts so everyone can see.  I will do my best to update on 10/6.

*NEW​*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,715.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00

*CHANGES​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,275.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,429.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,556.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	9/28/2014	IGT	$1,108.00	OGT		VGT	$1,268.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT		VGT	$1,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,949.00	OGT		VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,612.00	OGT	$3,794.00	VGT	$4,158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,114.00	OGT	$2,254.00	VGT	$2,366.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,213.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,161.00	VGT	$3,455.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,576.00	OGT	$1,856.00	VGT	$2,206.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,931.00	OGT	$2,291.00	VGT	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00

*CANADA​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,744.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,080.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,438.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,733.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,069.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,416.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,902.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,137.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,630.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,984.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,017.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,510.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,414.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,582.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,694.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,275.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,429.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,556.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,261.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,445.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,613.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,174.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,342.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,550.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,115.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,243.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,301.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,493.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,661.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,254.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,446.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,606.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,083.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,198.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,813.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,285.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,254.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,446.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,702.00

*FLORIDA​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,115.00	FLR/V	$1,195.00

*MILITARY​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	9/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,715.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,475.00	MTO/V	$2,825.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,436.00	MTO/O	$1,576.00	MTO/V	$1,996.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,115.00	MTO/V	$1,195.00


----------



## alaskanabbott

YAY! Seeing some December dates in there, getting closer to my Feb 1 cruise date, hopefully good enough discount to take advantage of after the PIF


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the *GT information for today 9/25.

NEW
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00

CHANGES
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$2,556.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT		VGT	$1,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,348.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,173.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,612.00	OGT	$3,794.00	VGT	$4,158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,114.00	OGT	$2,254.00	VGT	$2,366.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$2,556.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,161.00	VGT	$3,455.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,576.00	OGT	$1,856.00	VGT	$2,206.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,931.00	OGT	$2,291.00	VGT	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00

*GT - PPP/PD
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$135.00	OGT		VGT	$155.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$135.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	$155.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$152.00	OGT	$154.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$249.00	OGT	$260.00	VGT	$286.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$150.00	VGT	$158.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$245.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$166.00	OGT	$183.00	VGT	$235.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$163.00	OGT	$193.00	VGT	$223.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT		OGT	$214.00	VGT	$235.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$100.00	OGT	$120.00	VGT	$145.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$87.00	OGT	$122.00	VGT	$125.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$179.00	OGT	$215.00	VGT	$256.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the Military (MTO) discounts as of 9/25.

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O	$897.00	MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	$2,195.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,715.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,475.00	MTO/V	$2,825.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,436.00	MTO/O	$1,576.00	MTO/V	$1,996.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,490.00	MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,115.00	MTO/V	$1,195.00

MTO - PPP/PD
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$130.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$130.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$125.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$165.00	MTO/V	$190.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$130.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$130.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$135.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$130.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the current FLORIDA (FLR) discounts as of 9/25

CHANGES
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00

FLR
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,490.00	FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,115.00	FLR/V	$1,195.00

FLR - PPP/PD
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$130.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$145.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	$130.00


----------



## Scalemaster34

The Florida rates haven't been near as good this year.    Looking for a seven night sailing out of PC.

September was a bust, and October seems to be also, even on the Dream there was just the one Halloween cruise on the Dream.

Have to hope for something in November....


----------



## Justacruiser

Scalemaster34 said:


> The Florida rates haven't been near as good this year.    Looking for a seven night sailing out of PC.
> 
> September was a bust, and October seems to be also, even on the Dream there was just the one Halloween cruise on the Dream.
> 
> Have to hope for something in November....



Should get better with the Magic coming back!  The *GT rate is really good for the 11/30 Magic cruise.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the report for today 9/26/2014.  Next update will be 10/6.

*NEW​*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,273.00	MTO/O	$1,413.00	MTO/V	$1,553.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT		VGT	$1,348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,188.00	OGT	$1,228.00	VGT	$1,347.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,300.00	OGT	$2,328.00	VGT	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,113.00	OGT	$2,197.00	VGT	$2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,612.00	OGT	$3,794.00	VGT	$4,158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,114.00	OGT	$2,254.00	VGT	$2,366.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$2,419.00	OGT	$2,653.00	VGT	$3,527.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT	$1,065.00	OGT	$1,245.00	VGT	$1,425.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,845.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,545.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,837.00	OGT	$2,047.00	VGT	$2,537.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,856.00	OGT	$2,066.00	VGT	$2,556.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,161.00	VGT	$3,455.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,576.00	OGT	$1,856.00	VGT	$2,206.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT	$1,610.00	OGT	$1,850.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,006.00	OGT	$1,256.00	VGT	$1,381.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,931.00	OGT	$2,291.00	VGT	$2,701.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,184.00	OGT	$1,384.00	VGT	$1,534.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$995.00	OGT	$1,155.00	VGT	$1,275.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,191.00	OGT	$1,391.00	VGT	$1,541.00

*FLORIDA​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,148.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	FLR/I	$1,641.00	FLR/O	$1,781.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,851.00	FLR/O	$1,991.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,790.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,234.00	FLR/O	$1,334.00	FLR/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,041.00	FLR/O	$1,141.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,235.00	FLR/V	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,241.00	FLR/O	$1,341.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,034.00	FLR/O	$1,134.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,035.00	FLR/O	$1,115.00	FLR/V	$1,195.00

*MILITARY​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$988.00	MTO/O	$1,068.00	MTO/V	$1,148.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,273.00	MTO/O	$1,413.00	MTO/V	$1,553.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/4/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,781.00	MTO/V	$2,131.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I	$1,851.00	MTO/O	$1,991.00	MTO/V	$2,551.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	MTO/I	$837.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,137.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	$2,187.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,705.00	MTO/O	$1,845.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,697.00	MTO/O	$1,837.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,715.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,475.00	MTO/V	$2,825.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,436.00	MTO/O	$1,576.00	MTO/V	$1,996.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,790.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,234.00	MTO/O	$1,334.00	MTO/V	$1,434.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,041.00	MTO/O	$1,141.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,235.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,241.00	MTO/O	$1,341.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,034.00	MTO/O	$1,134.00	MTO/V	$1,284.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,035.00	MTO/O	$1,115.00	MTO/V	$1,195.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Alright, so seriously THIS is my last report for a week.  Here are some fresh MTO discounts!

*Brand New​*Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,273.00	MTO/O	$1,413.00	MTO/V	$1,553.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$1,273.00	MTO/O	$1,413.00	MTO/V	$1,553.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,694.00	MTO/O	$1,834.00	MTO/V	$1,974.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I	$1,274.00	MTO/O	$1,414.00	MTO/V	$1,554.00


----------



## Scalemaster34

Have a great cruise!


Sure hope next week they do FLR to match these MTO rates.


----------



## Iri920

Thank you so much for posting the new MTO discounts!  I've been crossing my fingers for a discount for the Fantasy to be able to take a post deployment vacation and now we're booked for the 11/15 sailing!


----------



## RN_Mom

Scalemaster34 said:


> Have a great cruise!  Sure hope next week they do FLR to match these MTO rates.


That would be amazing!!!!!   Fingers crissed


----------



## jayohjayoh

I'm not as awesome as Justacruiser, but wanted to let you guys know the 11-16 Magic 7 Night Western Caribbean is up for FLR. 550$ for inside, 600$ for oceanview per person. No verandahs though.


----------



## Hook326

Just wanted to post that I saw *gt rates for Fantasy December cruises (the 6th & 13th I think?) that I don't think have been posted yet


----------



## holula

jayohjayoh said:


> I'm not as awesome as Justacruiser, but wanted to let you guys know the 11-16 Magic 7 Night Western Caribbean is up for FLR. 550$ for inside, 600$ for oceanview per person. No verandahs though.



We are almost tempted to book at that price! that is insanely low. DCL is clearly having trouble filling four ships in Florida...


----------



## Scalemaster34

DCL now has FLR rates on the Dec 6th & 13th for the Fantasy..... at $145 PP/PN.  As well as some additional dates for the Wonder out of Miami in Dec.

Still hoping the go back and add some Nov Fantasy dates....


----------



## Justacruiser

Well, I am back.  Had a nice time on the Disney Magic Southern Caribbean Cruise.  Looks like they increased the fees and taxes.  All the CHANGES below are due ONLY to port fees/taxes.  *Here are the *GT rates*..... more to follow today.

*NEW​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00

*CHANGES​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	$4,181.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT		OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	$2,448.00
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,429.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT	$2,061.00	VGT	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT	$2,061.00	VGT	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT		OGT	$2,668.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,918.00	VGT	

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT		OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	$2,448.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	$4,181.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT		OGT	$2,668.00	VGT	
Magic, 3 Night San Juan to Port Canaveral Cruise	10/18/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,429.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT	$2,061.00	VGT	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT	$2,061.00	VGT	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,918.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00


----------



## momof2n2

I hope you had a splendid week.


----------



## Justacruiser

momof2n2 said:


> I hope you had a splendid week.



It was a really nice cruise and great weather!


----------



## Scalemaster34

@Justacruiser

In my limited experience over the years of just watching Sept for FLR rates.  It always seemed that MTO and FLR rates followed each other.  What has your experience been with these.  Or is Disney just impossible to predict?

Would love to see a Fantasy rate in November, but it looks like they have moved on to Dec.  But in the past it always seemed that 3 - 4 weeks was when they released FLR rate.   Do you think they are done with discounts in Nov?


----------



## Justacruiser

As I just reported, the CHANGES listed today for MTO are strinctly from increases in port fees/taxes.  Here are the MTO's for today 10/6/2014

*NEW​*Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,769.00	MTO/O	$1,909.00	MTO/V	$2,259.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	MTO/I	$915.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,248.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00

*CHANGES​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,012.00	MTO/O	$1,092.00	MTO/V	$1,172.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,012.00	MTO/O	$1,092.00	MTO/V	$1,172.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,857.00	MTO/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O	$1,496.00	MTO/V	$1,636.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,636.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	$2,201.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$2,006.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,779.00	MTO/O	$1,919.00	MTO/V	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,155.00	MTO/V	$1,235.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,275.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,298.00	MTO/O	$1,398.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,301.00	MTO/O	$1,401.00	MTO/V	$1,501.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00

*MTO​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,012.00	MTO/O	$1,092.00	MTO/V	$1,172.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,012.00	MTO/O	$1,092.00	MTO/V	$1,172.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,636.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O	$1,496.00	MTO/V	$1,636.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,857.00	MTO/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Magic, 7 Night Southern Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$2,006.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	$2,201.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,769.00	MTO/O	$1,909.00	MTO/V	$2,259.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,779.00	MTO/O	$1,919.00	MTO/V	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	MTO/I	$1,301.00	MTO/O	$1,401.00	MTO/V	$1,501.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,275.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,298.00	MTO/O	$1,398.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,155.00	MTO/V	$1,235.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	MTO/I	$915.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,248.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are the FLR discounts as of today 10/6/2014

*NEW​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,012.00	FLR/O	$1,092.00	FLR/V	$1,172.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I	$1,499.00	FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	FLR/I	$915.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,558.00	FLR/O	$1,858.00	FLR/V	

*CHANGES​*Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,155.00	FLR/V	$1,235.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,275.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,298.00	FLR/O	$1,398.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,301.00	FLR/O	$1,401.00	FLR/V	$1,501.00

*FLR​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,012.00	FLR/O	$1,092.00	FLR/V	$1,172.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I	$1,499.00	FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 6 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/11/2014	FLR/I	$1,558.00	FLR/O	$1,858.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	FLR/I	$1,301.00	FLR/O	$1,401.00	FLR/V	$1,501.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,275.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,298.00	FLR/O	$1,398.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,155.00	FLR/V	$1,235.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	FLR/I	$915.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00


----------



## Justacruiser

and here are the Canada discounts as of today 10/6/2014

*NEW*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,797.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,189.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,480.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,481.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,649.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,809.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	10C	$1,347.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,468.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,705.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,123.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,238.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,520.00

*CHANGES​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,961.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,196.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,689.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,807.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,143.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,501.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,037.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,070.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,563.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,155.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,283.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,488.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,318.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,502.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,670.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,358.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,550.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,718.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,870.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,342.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,241.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,409.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,617.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,513.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,673.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,321.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,513.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,769.00

*CANADA​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,807.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,143.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,501.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,797.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,189.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,961.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,196.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,689.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,037.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,070.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,563.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/17/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,481.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,649.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,809.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I	10C	$1,347.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,468.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,705.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,318.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,502.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,670.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,241.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,409.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,617.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,155.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,283.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,488.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,358.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,550.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,718.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,513.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,673.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,123.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,238.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,520.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,870.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,342.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,321.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,513.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,769.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Scalemaster34 said:


> @Justacruiser
> 
> In my limited experience over the years of just watching Sept for FLR rates.  It always seemed that MTO and FLR rates followed each other.  What has your experience been with these.  Or is Disney just impossible to predict?
> 
> Would love to see a Fantasy rate in November, but it looks like they have moved on to Dec.  But in the past it always seemed that 3 - 4 weeks was when they released FLR rate.   Do you think they are done with discounts in Nov?



The way it looks to me for November 2014 for the Fantasy, is that they are offering a broad range of *GT rates and also throwing in the MTO.  IMHO the FLR discount is the last option I would throw out there.  The FLR discounts are a sure thing fill, if/when they need to offer them.  The price point for the *GT rates/MTO are really good though.  It is something I would watch everyday to see if they offer.  They could likely wait till late minute.  Maybe tomorrow they will have more discounts listed.  Also, from what I understand DCL WILL allow you to switch discounts IF a FLR is offered.  You might book a *GT and then switch IF offered.  Those rates other than Thangiving itself are all within my SLEEPER RATE PRICES.

hope this helps.


----------



## jayohjayoh

Deleted


----------



## Fsudisney

Hi! Do you know why there doesn't ever seem to be any discounts on 3 nights lately? We have always been able to get FLR or GT rates in the past but no luck so far this fall....?


----------



## Zandy595

Fsudisney said:


> Hi! Do you know why there doesn't ever seem to be any discounts on 3 nights lately? We have always been able to get FLR or GT rates in the past but no luck so far this fall....?


I was hoping to see a FLR for my 3-night, but no luck.  My guess is because these cruises are selling better than usual and DCL doesn't need to discount them to fill the ship.


----------



## Scalemaster34

Been very quite this week.....


----------



## momof2n2

Scalemaster34 said:


> Been very quite this week.....


I wonder if that is because these GT rates are sneaking up on the holiday season. Maybe more people have things already locked in for that time of year??


----------



## cscream13

There hasn't been much posted for December *GTs yet... two months out seems like it is sort of the prime window to be looking for restricted guarantee rates, so not much to be talking about.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for possible VGTs for January week of MLK holiday. Hoping for 1/18 Wonder or 1/19 Dream....

... what are other people looking out for?


----------



## momof2n2

cscream13 said:


> There hasn't been much posted for December *GTs yet... two months out seems like it is sort of the prime window to be looking for restricted guarantee rates, so not much to be talking about.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for possible VGTs for January week of MLK holiday. Hoping for 1/18 Wonder or 1/19 Dream....  ... what are other people looking out for?



I don't hope to see any April or May *GTs until February at the earliest. But because all four ships are in FL I'm really hopeful some opportunity will come up.


----------



## alaskanabbott

I'm looking for 2/1 and 2/6 Wonder 5nt out of Miami. We're already booked & paid. Since I'm not holding my breath something will come our before our PIF, I'm REALLY hoping for a MTO or GT worth the change fees


----------



## Scalemaster34

Not as good as years past....

But the Fantasy on November 29th, seems like the best Disney is going to do this Fall for Florida Residents on a seven night out of PC.


----------



## Disneyaddictz

I'm waiting for pretty much anything
In march! Last year there were many many options. I am military and Florida resident so my fingers are crossed!!


----------



## mariab

Zandy595 said:


> I was hoping to see a FLR for my 3-night, but no luck.  My guess is because these cruises are selling better than usual and DCL doesn't need to discount them to fill the ship.



I think your right! Some are even selling out. The Oct 16 is sold out.


----------



## Funky Chicken

Looking for a vgt rate on 1/3/15 Fantasy Eastern or 1/4/15 Magic Western-75 days is just around the corner.....plenty of categories left on both sailings. Would actually prefer Magic because Western tends to be a bit warmer in January.


----------



## KingRichard

mariab said:


> I think your right! Some are even selling out. The Oct 16 is sold out.



I believe you can not book within 3 days of sailing anymore, so all fares are taking down.

Unless you checked a 3-4 days ago?


----------



## mariab

KingRichard said:


> I believe you can not book within 3 days of sailing anymore, so all fares are taking down.
> 
> Unless you checked a 3-4 days ago?



I looked at it about 2 weeks ago..checking on a discounted rate for a friend...I realized it was sold out when I could not find it...crazy!! I am happy that on our upcoming cruise on the 27, that there is even inside rooms still left...the less people the better


----------



## Justacruiser

i will get reports out tomorrow!


----------



## disneymath

Justacruiser said:


> i will get reports out tomorrow!



Truly appreciate all the work you put in to those reports. Very unlikely we'll cruise before Norway/Iceland next summer, but I check here daily just the same.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today's 10/16 *GT report!  More to come!

*NEW​*Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	$4,181.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT		VGT	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT	$2,061.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts as of 10/16.

*NEW​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$1,748.00	MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00

*CHANGES​*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O	$1,857.00	MTO/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	$2,201.00

*MTO​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,012.00	MTO/O	$1,092.00	MTO/V	$1,172.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,012.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,172.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O	$1,496.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O	$1,857.00	MTO/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	$2,201.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,769.00	MTO/O	$1,909.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	$2,201.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,779.00	MTO/O	$1,919.00	MTO/V	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,275.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,298.00	MTO/O	$1,398.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,155.00	MTO/V	$1,235.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$1,748.00	MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR discounts for 10/16

*NEW​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00

*FLR​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,012.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,172.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I	$1,499.00	FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,275.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,298.00	FLR/O	$1,398.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,155.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00


----------



## Justacruiser

well I booked another one with the MTO discount...  My DW says I really need to stop doing this report.   Haha, will be on the Fantasy in December now.


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> well I booked another one with the MTO discount...  My DW says I really need to stop doing this report.   Haha, will be on the Fantasy in December now.


   WTG. Have a great trip!!!!  But please don't stop the report!!!!!!


----------



## bsh117

I agree, please don't stop your report!  We just booked for Thanksgiving after seeing your report.  Thank you!!


----------



## Marci Smith

I love seeing these reports! Sailing Nov 7th and wondering if I should rebook for a bogus trip while on board or just wait until later 2015 hoping your still updating and DCL is still offering specials! Really can't/shouldn't sail until 2016 to have a healthy pocketbook!!!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are some new *GT discounts along with the rest that are currently out there!  Enjoy!

*NEW​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/3/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT	$1,172.00	VGT	$1,292.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,448.00

*CHANGES​*Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,152.00	OGT	$1,242.00	VGT	$1,332.00

**GT​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/19/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/3/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,152.00	OGT	$1,242.00	VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT	$1,172.00	VGT	$1,292.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,448.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	$4,181.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT		VGT	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT	$2,061.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00

Best Deals Ranking for *GT:
Dream
#1 - 12/8
#2 - 10/19, 10/27, 11/3, 11/10, 11/17, 12/1
#3 - 11/28

Fantasy
#1 - 11/8, 11/15, 11/29
#2 - 12/6
#3 - 12/13

Magic
#1 - (Outstanding Deal) 11/30
#2 - (Great Deals) 10/26, 11/2, 11/9, 11/16, 12/7, 12/14

Wonder
#1 - (Outstanding Deal) 11/14, 12/12
#2 - (Great Deal) 10/26, 11/9, 11/19, 11/28, 12/3, 12/7


----------



## Justacruiser

Marci Smith said:


> I love seeing these reports! Sailing Nov 7th and wondering if I should rebook for a bogus trip while on board or just wait until later 2015 hoping your still updating and DCL is still offering specials! Really can't/shouldn't sail until 2016 to have a healthy pocketbook!!!!



I would book one while on board.  You can always cancel and move the deposit over to another cruise in the worst case, IF you can't sail on that particular date or move inside of current time period restrictions.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today's 10/17 information for MTO.

*NEW*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/3/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	MTO/I	$972.00	MTO/O	$1,032.00	MTO/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00

*CHANGES*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,012.00	MTO/O	$1,092.00	MTO/V	$1,172.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$1,362.00

*MTO*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,012.00	MTO/O	$1,092.00	MTO/V	$1,172.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/3/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	MTO/I	$972.00	MTO/O	$1,032.00	MTO/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O	$1,496.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O	$1,857.00	MTO/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$1,362.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	$2,201.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,769.00	MTO/O	$1,909.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	$2,201.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,779.00	MTO/O	$1,919.00	MTO/V	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,275.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,298.00	MTO/O	$1,398.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,155.00	MTO/V	$1,235.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$1,748.00	MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00

There are some really good prices out there right now.  I will list the best rates with first letter of the ship, followed by the date.  For example D1/1/15 would be the Dream for 1/1/2015.  Here is the ranking!

#1 - F12/6, F12/13
#2 - F11/15, F11/29
#3 - D11/3, D11/10, D11/17, D12/1, W10/26, W10/31, W11/14, W11/28, W12/7, W12/12

Enjoy!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today's 10/17 info for the FLR Discounts

*CHANGES​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,012.00	FLR/O	$1,092.00	FLR/V	$1,172.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	

*FLR​*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,012.00	FLR/O	$1,092.00	FLR/V	$1,172.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I	$1,499.00	FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,275.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,298.00	FLR/O	$1,398.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,155.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00

All of the discounts listed above are really great, except of course the 11/22 cruise aboard the Fantasy.  Just taking the Fantasy the week before or after by 1 week will really save you.  I have sailed on DCL at Thanksgiving before and find it NOT worth the price increase.  The Thanksgving Dinner Menu is really not that great and I didn't notice any other memorable activities, IMHO.  I see no advantage in cruising then unless it is just a good time with the time off for the Holiday.


----------



## Justacruiser

I am including the CAN rates today, 10/17.  For the dates in 2014, be sure and look to see that the CAN rate is the best rate available.  There are also 2015 discounts listed.  It is nice they offer something so that you all in CAN can arrange flights or vacations around the discounts.

If you like the CAN rates provided, please let me know.

Here they are!

*NEW​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,803.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,060.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,497.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,129.00	CAN/O	9B	$2,241.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,543.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,358.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,558.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,718.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,217.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,441.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,601.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	CAN/I	10C	$1,318.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,414.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,670.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	CAN/I	11A	$1,263.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,351.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,559.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	CAN/I	11B	$1,284.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,468.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,580.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,332.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,476.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,636.00

*CHANGES​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,027.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,060.00	CAN/V	166	$2,553.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I			CAN/O	9A	$1,564.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,737.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,155.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,283.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,520.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,318.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,502.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,710.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,513.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,809.00

*CAN​*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,807.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,199.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,501.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,797.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,189.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,961.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,196.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,689.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,803.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,060.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,497.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,129.00	CAN/O	9B	$2,241.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,543.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,027.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,060.00	CAN/V	166	$2,553.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	10/22/2014	CAN/I			CAN/O	9A	$1,564.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,737.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,318.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,502.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,710.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,241.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,409.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,617.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,155.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,283.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,520.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,358.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,550.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,718.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,513.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,673.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,123.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,238.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,520.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,870.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,342.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,513.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,809.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,358.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,558.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,718.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,217.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,441.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,601.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	CAN/I	10C	$1,318.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,414.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,670.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	CAN/I	11A	$1,263.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,351.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,559.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	CAN/I	11B	$1,284.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,468.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,580.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,332.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,476.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,636.00


----------



## sorceressk

Justacruiser said:


> well I booked another one with the MTO discount...  My DW says I really need to stop doing this report.   Haha, will be on the Fantasy in December now.



The MTO rate is so great! If it applied to law enforcement-we'd be cruising monthly!!!


----------



## alaskanabbott

There's a FLR rate for our 2/1 and 2/6 Wonder cruise, what's the odds of a MIL or GT on it soon?


----------



## momof2n2

alaskanabbott said:


> There's a FLR rate for our 2/1 and 2/6 Wonder cruise, what's the odds of a MIL or GT on it soon?



ooo - hope you get one soon!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT rates for today 10/20

CHANGES
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$16,001.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/3/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,152.00	OGT	$1,242.00	VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT	$1,172.00	VGT	$1,292.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,448.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	$4,181.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT		VGT	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT	$2,061.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT		VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00

Here are the current MTO rates

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I	$1,012.00	MTO/O	$1,092.00	MTO/V	$1,172.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/3/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	MTO/I	$972.00	MTO/O	$1,032.00	MTO/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,496.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O	$1,857.00	MTO/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$1,362.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	$2,201.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,769.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,779.00	MTO/O	$1,919.00	MTO/V	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,275.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,298.00	MTO/O	$1,398.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,155.00	MTO/V	$1,235.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$1,748.00	MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00

Here are the FLR discounts

CHANGES
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00

FLR
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I	$1,012.00	FLR/O	$1,092.00	FLR/V	$1,172.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I	$1,499.00	FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,275.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,298.00	FLR/O	$1,398.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,155.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00

Here are the CAN rates

CHANGES
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,123.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,238.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,488.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	11B	$1,438.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,558.00	CAN/V	5C	$1,766.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	CAN/I	11B	$1,284.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,462.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,574.00

CAN
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,807.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,199.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,501.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,797.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,189.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,961.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,196.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,689.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,803.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,060.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,497.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,129.00	CAN/O	9B	$2,241.00	CAN/V	6A	$2,543.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,027.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,060.00	CAN/V	166	$2,553.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,318.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,502.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,710.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,241.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,409.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,617.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,155.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,283.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,520.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	CAN/I	11C	$1,358.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,550.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,718.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	CAN/I	11A	$1,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,513.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,673.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,123.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,238.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,488.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,870.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,342.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	CAN/I	11B	$1,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,513.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,809.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	11B	$1,438.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,558.00	CAN/V	5C	$1,766.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,217.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,441.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,601.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	CAN/I	10C	$1,318.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,414.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,670.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	CAN/I	11A	$1,263.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,351.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,559.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	CAN/I	11B	$1,284.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,462.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,574.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,332.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,476.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,636.00


SLEEPER RATES AT 4PM CST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcassetta

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the *GT rates for today 10/20
> 
> CHANGES
> 
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$16,001.00
> 
> .



That Wonder VGT is not much of a deal!


----------



## Justacruiser

dcassetta said:


> That Wonder VGT is not much of a deal!



correct, thanks!  At least I know you are looking at it!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are my Sleeper Rates thru 8/30/2015.  I have included an (*) for those rates that are also currently *GT or other discounts.  If they have an (*) their may be a better offer listed.

SLEEPER RATES
11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,532.00	*7A	$1,628.00
11/7/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - H					7A	$1,253.00
11/10/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H					*7A	$1,708.00
11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			*9C	$1,516.00	*7A	$1,628.00
12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			*9D	$1,508.00	*7A	$1,628.00
12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			*9D	$1,468.00	*7A	$1,588.00
12/12/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,284.00
12/15/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,708.00
1/5/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,668.00
1/9/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,134.00	6B	$1,242.00
1/19/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,468.00	7A	$1,588.00
1/23/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,104.00	7A	$1,194.00
1/26/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$1,436.00	7A	$1,548.00
1/30/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11C	$1,032.00	9D	$1,074.00	7A	$1,164.00
2/2/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,428.00	6A	$1,596.00
2/6/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,170.00	7A	$1,260.00
2/9/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9D	$1,514.00	7A	$1,634.00
2/27/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8C	$1,224.00		
4/13/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,714.00
4/20/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$1,714.00
5/11/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$1,188.00	5E	$1,320.00
11/2/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	*11C	$2,189.00				
11/9/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	*11C	$2,131.00	*9C	$2,621.00		
11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	*11C	$2,199.00	*9D	$2,619.00		
11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	*11C	$2,199.00	*9C	$2,689.00		
12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	*11C	$2,189.00	*9C	$2,679.00		
1/11/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11C	$2,195.00	9C	$2,517.00		
1/25/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B			9C	$2,517.00		
2/1/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A			9D	$2,521.00		
10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	*11C	$1,598.00	9C	$1,828.00	*6A	$2,088.00
10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B			*9C	$1,711.00	*6A	$1,971.00
11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	*11C	$1,395.00	*9D	$1,555.00		
11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	*11C	$1,648.00	*9C	$1,888.00	7A	$2,098.00
11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	*11A	$1,701.00	*9D	$1,841.00	*7A	$2,041.00
11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11B	$1,355.00	*9C	$1,499.00		
11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	*11B	$1,701.00	*9D	$1,841.00		
12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	*11B	$1,235.00	*9C	$1,403.00	*6A	$1,563.00
12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	*11C	$1,498.00	*9C	$1,768.00	*7A	$1,978.00
12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	*11C	$1,601.00	*9D	$1,781.00	*7A	$2,101.00
1/4/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A			9D	$1,898.00	5C	$2,158.00
1/9/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11C	$1,477.00	9D	$1,757.00	7A	$1,957.00
1/14/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11C	$1,200.00	9D	$1,416.00		
1/18/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10C	$1,598.00	9D	$1,718.00	7A	$2,038.00
1/23/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$1,533.00	9D	$1,643.00	7A	$1,903.00
1/28/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11B	$1,280.00	9D	$1,416.00	6A	$1,712.00
2/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,548.00	9D	$1,778.00	7A	$1,918.00
2/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11C	$1,612.00	9C	$1,902.00	5C	$2,172.00
2/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11B	$1,366.00	9D	$1,566.00		
2/20/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11B	$1,612.00	9C	$1,842.00		
2/25/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9C	$1,558.00		
3/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A			9D	$1,844.00		
3/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11C	$1,372.00				
4/12/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$1,704.00	9D	$1,904.00	7A	$2,164.00
4/17/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11B	$1,712.00	9D	$1,912.00	7A	$2,172.00
5/1/2015	Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	11C	$4,078.00	9D	$5,002.00


----------



## mom4fun

Have you looked at April 25 fantasy cruise? All of the lowest of each category is heavily discounted. I've never seen dcl do this before.


----------



## Justacruiser

mom4fun said:


> Have you looked at April 25 fantasy cruise? All of the lowest of each category is heavily discounted. I've never seen dcl do this before.



the rates are pretty good for the time of year.  the reason they are lower is because at that point the spring breaks are over but school isn't out yet.


----------



## devonsmommy

(what does "sleeper rates" mean?)  I just booked one on this list...


----------



## Ofinn

Just got another great discount on the Fantasy in December. I'm getting tired of working overtime to pay for all  these discounted cruises so I'm not sure if this is a good thing. I have no idea why I always book onboard. I do way better with the GT and interline rates. I always end up canceling my OBB. I think it just makes me feel good to have something booked. 

The SC cruise was awesome. I can't believe we all liked the Magic better than the Fantasy. My kids even liked the Edge better on the Magic. I was really nervous about sailing on the Magic after the Fantasy, but I was pleasantly surprised.  I really liked the smaller ship. I would have to say it's my favorite. 

Good luck to everyone waiting for discounts.


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> Just got another great discount on the Fantasy in December. I'm getting tired of working overtime to pay for all  these discounted cruises so I'm not sure if this is a good thing.



LOL. 
WTG Ofinn.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for today 10/21

CHANGES
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	$2,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,275.00	MTO/V	

LISTING
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/3/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,152.00	OGT	$1,242.00	VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT	$1,172.00	VGT	$1,292.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	$2,448.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	$4,181.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT		VGT	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT	$2,061.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT		VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT		VGT	$1,315.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00

CruDream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,092.00	FLR/V	$1,172.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I	$1,499.00	FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,275.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,298.00	FLR/O	$1,398.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,155.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	

Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10/27/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,092.00	MTO/V	$1,172.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/3/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	MTO/I	$972.00	MTO/O	$1,032.00	MTO/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	10/25/2014	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O	$1,496.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O	$1,857.00	MTO/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$1,362.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,769.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,779.00	MTO/O	$1,919.00	MTO/V	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10/26/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,275.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,298.00	MTO/O	$1,398.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,155.00	MTO/V	$1,235.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$1,748.00	MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00


----------



## Justacruiser

What do you think about this format?  Let me know what you think.

Consolidated Report
Dream	10/27/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	Bahamas	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,092.00	MTO/V	$1,172.00	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,092.00	FLR/V	$1,172.00

Dream	11/3/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	Bahamas	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	

Dream	11/10/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	Bahamas	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00

Dream	11/17/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	Bahamas	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00

Dream	11/28/2014	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	Bahamas	IGT	$1,152.00	OGT	$1,242.00	VGT	$1,332.00	MTO/I	$972.00	MTO/O	$1,032.00	MTO/V	$1,092.00	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00

Dream	12/1/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	Bahamas	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00

Dream	12/8/2014	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	Bahamas	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT	$1,172.00	VGT	$1,292.00	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$0.00	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00

Fantasy	10/25/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C	Caribbean	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	$2,448.00	MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O		MTO/V		FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	

Fantasy	11/1/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	Caribbean	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT		VGT		MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O		MTO/V		FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	

Fantasy	11/8/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	Caribbean	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT		MTO/I	$1,356.00	MTO/O	$1,496.00	MTO/V		FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	

Fantasy	11/15/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	Caribbean	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	

Fantasy	11/22/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	Caribbean	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	$4,181.00	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O	$1,857.00	MTO/V	$1,997.00	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00

Fantasy	11/29/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	Caribbean	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00

Fantasy	12/6/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	Caribbean	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00

Fantasy	12/13/2014	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	Caribbean	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$1,362.00	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00

Wonder	10/26/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	Caribbean	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT		VGT	$1,598.00	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00

Wonder	10/31/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	Caribbean	IGT		OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V		FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	

Wonder	11/5/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	Bahamas	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT		MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,275.00	MTO/V		FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,275.00	FLR/V	

Wonder	11/9/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	Caribbean	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT		MTO/I	$1,298.00	MTO/O	$1,398.00	MTO/V		FLR/I	$1,298.00	FLR/O	$1,398.00	FLR/V	

Wonder	11/14/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	Caribbean	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00

Wonder	11/19/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	Bahamas	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT		MTO/I	$1,075.00	MTO/O	$1,155.00	MTO/V	$1,235.00	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,155.00	FLR/V	

Wonder	11/23/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	Caribbean	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00	MTO/I	$1,748.00	MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00

Wonder	11/28/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	Caribbean	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	

Wonder	12/3/2014	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	Bahamas	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT		VGT	$1,315.00	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V		FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	

Wonder	12/7/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	Caribbean	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00

Wonder	12/12/2014	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	Caribbean	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	

Magic	10/26/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	Caribbean	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT		VGT	$2,551.00	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V		FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	

Magic	11/2/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	Caribbean	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT		MTO/I	$1,769.00	MTO/O		MTO/V		FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	

Magic	11/9/2014	Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	Caribbean	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT	$2,061.00	VGT		MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O	$1,851.00	MTO/V		FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00

Magic	11/16/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	Caribbean	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00	MTO/I	$1,779.00	MTO/O	$1,919.00	MTO/V	$2,269.00	FLR/I	$1,499.00	FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	$0.00

Magic	11/23/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	Caribbean	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00

Magic	11/30/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	Caribbean	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00

Magic	12/7/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	Caribbean	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00

Magic	12/14/2014	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	Caribbean	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$0.00


----------



## devonsmommy

I prefer it the original way!  Easier to read.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

The other format was easier to scan down a list for specific sailings.


----------



## disneymath

I really like how it goes by date rather than ship ... but I do find the entries all the way across the page and onto multiple lines a bit harder to read.

Then again, I think most of us are just happy to be able to benefit from your time and effort, so I say format it however it best works for you!


----------



## Justacruiser

The only reason I like this format, not to eliminate the other format, is for those that are FLR/MTO/CAN.  Then we have multiple options, not just the *GT.  Was just board so I thought I would built it.  Makes it a whole lot easier on me this way, but it really isn't about easy for me.  It is about a source that we all can use, most effectively.  It's just nice when folks post that they saw the discount and booked a cruise.


----------



## momof2n2

devonsmommy said:


> I prefer it the original way!  Easier to read.





sweetpee_1993 said:


> The other format was easier to scan down a list for specific sailings.



I agree.  But I'll work at understanding if it's easier for you!!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

momof2n2 said:


> I agree.  But I'll work at understanding if it's easier for you!!



Truth.  Do what's easiest for you and we'll all be appreciative regardless of format.


----------



## mariab

We can adjust do what is easiest for you.


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> The only reason I like this format, not to eliminate the other format, is for those that are FLR/MTO/CAN.  Then we have multiple options, not just the *GT.  Was just board so I thought I would built it.  Makes it a whole lot easier on me this way, but it really isn't about easy for me.  It is about a source that we all can use, most effectively.  It's just nice when folks post that they saw the discount and booked a cruise.



I didn't realize you posted this. (I never made it to the next page I guess!)

I think it IS about what is easiest for you ... Um... Because none of us know how to do this!!!

I'm just grateful.


----------



## Mason3

I apologize for possibly asking a question that has already been answered, but will someone please tell me what all of the abbreviations mean?


----------



## momof2n2

Mason3 said:


> I apologize for possibly asking a question that has already been answered, but will someone please tell me what all of the abbreviations mean?



IGT - interior guarantee
OGT - ocean view
VGT - verandah 

CAN - Canada
FL - Florida
MTO - military


----------



## Zandy595

Looks like my cruise (Dream 10/31) just got GT rates.  I was checking to see if there was a cat. 4C available because we were thinking about maybe upgrading at the port.  It was there at first, but then went away and the GT rates showed up.


----------



## Disneyaddictz

In the past, Has anyone ever seen military deals offered for Galveston cruises?


----------



## sinnika

Disneyaddictz said:


> In the past, Has anyone ever seen military deals offered for Galveston cruises?



Yes! We sailed on 4 Galveston cruises on military rates!  They had amazing deals!  Hoping for some more military rates in 2015 when they return.


----------



## kimkreis

Any new deals today?  Hoping to see some of the January cruises show up with some MTO rates.


----------



## Disneyaddictz

sinnika said:


> Yes! We sailed on 4 Galveston cruises on military rates!  They had amazing deals!  Hoping for some more military rates in 2015 when they return.



Good to hear! We are waiting for our new pcs orders and were thinking Houston it is. My only saving grace for disney is that they will return to the port... Orlando will be sooooo far


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the report for 10/28!  Enjoy!

NEW
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$0.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,032.00	FLR/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,779.00	FLR/O	$1,919.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,155.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,275.00	FLR/V	$0.00

CHANGES
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,152.00	OGT	$1,242.00	VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/3/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Cruise Name	Date	FLR/I	FLR/I PRICE	FLR/O	FLR/O 	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$1,712.00	FLR/O	$1,852.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/3/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,152.00	OGT	$1,242.00	VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT	$1,172.00	VGT	$1,292.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	IGT	$1,282.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	IGT		OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT	$2,061.00	VGT	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,195.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT		VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	$1,448.00

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/3/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	MTO/I	$972.00	MTO/O	$1,032.00	MTO/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/1/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$1,362.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/2/2014	MTO/I	$1,769.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,779.00	MTO/O	$1,919.00	MTO/V	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,298.00	MTO/O	$1,398.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$1,748.00	MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00

FLR
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,032.00	FLR/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$1,712.00	FLR/O	$1,852.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I	$1,499.00	FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,779.00	FLR/O	$1,919.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10/31/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - D	11/5/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,275.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,298.00	FLR/O	$1,398.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I	$1,075.00	FLR/O	$1,155.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V


----------



## Elbozi

Watching for January 31st Fantasy C Itinerary VGT.

Thanks for keeping this going.


----------



## kimkreis

My travel agent just contacted me with an MTO rate for the 9 January Wonder sailing from Miami.  It is the same as the IGT rate.

Glad to see things getting into January, but I would like to see a few more things offered.


----------



## alaskanabbott

Me too, come on Feb 1 and 6th!!


----------



## Hook326

Elbozi said:


> Watching for January 31st Fantasy C Itinerary VGT.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this going.



Me, too! I already have flights but need the cruise still! Hopefully just a few more weeks of waiting


----------



## ffmommy

Just booked the December 8th Dream with secret FLR rates that came out yesterday !


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the *GT rates for today 11/3/2014.  More to come!

NEW
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/12/2014	IGT	$942.00	OGT	$972.00	VGT	$1,062.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT	$2,372.00	VGT	$2,532.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$1,475.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT	$1,077.00	OGT	$1,227.00	VGT	$1,427.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,152.00	OGT	$1,242.00	VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT		VGT	$1,292.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/12/2014	IGT	$942.00	OGT	$972.00	VGT	$1,062.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT	$2,372.00	VGT	$2,532.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT	$2,196.00	OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT		VGT	$2,551.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$1,475.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT		VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT		VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT	$1,077.00	OGT	$1,227.00	VGT	$1,427.00


----------



## bobbiwoz

We just booked Jan 4, 2015 Wonder...great VGT rate!. We have been on 40+ cruises, many lines, never went without picking a cabin before! Giving it a try!


----------



## DisneyPoly

Holding out for the January 3rd Fantasy ... looks like a lot of availability ... hoping for some Christmas magic!!


----------



## joecatz

ffmommy said:


> Just booked the December 8th Dream with secret FLR rates that came out yesterday !



The FLR rates for the 12/1 and. 12/8 dream sailings are ridiculous.  Less than. 2k with insurance for a family of four in a 5A! 

The funny part is that the guaranteed rates for the 7 days are better than the. FlR rates.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLORIDA rates!

NEW
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	FLR/I	$1,077.00	FLR/O	$1,177.00	FLR/V	$1,327.00

CHANGES
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00

FLORIDA
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,032.00	FLR/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$1,712.00	FLR/O	$1,852.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I	$1,499.00	FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,779.00	FLR/O	$1,919.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,298.00	FLR/O	$1,398.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,155.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	FLR/I	$1,077.00	FLR/O	$1,177.00	FLR/V	$1,327.00


----------



## katds10

there is a typo for this listing:

 "Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 1/11/2015	IGT $1,775.00 OGT $2,055.00 VGT $1,475.00"

I know b/c I just jumped to book it 
VGT off by $1000. 

Thanks for all the work you do to maintain this thread!


----------



## Zandy595

If I had a category 4D and a FLR came out for my cruise, would I have to switch to a 5A to get the discount?


----------



## Elbozi

katds10 said:


> there is a typo for this listing:
> 
> "Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 1/11/2015	IGT $1,775.00 OGT $2,055.00 VGT $1,475.00"
> 
> I know b/c I just jumped to book it
> VGT off by $1000.
> 
> Thanks for all the work you do to maintain this thread!



Wow, that's really good.


----------



## Elbozi

Fantasy now has two GT Rates for January

Fantasy C Jan 3   2612.40 VGT
Fantasy B Jan 10  2275.64 VGT


----------



## Funky Chicken

Elbozi said:


> Fantasy now has two GT Rates for January
> 
> Fantasy C Jan 3   2612.40 VGT
> Fantasy B Jan 10  2275.64 VGT



That 1/10 sailing is now cheaper than the 1/11 Magic VGT
A quandary...


----------



## DisneyPoly

Elbozi said:


> Fantasy now has two GT Rates for January
> 
> Fantasy C Jan 3   2612.40 VGT
> Fantasy B Jan 10  2275.64 VGT




Thank you!!!


----------



## kimkreis

Patiently (NOT!!!!) waiting for an MTO on that 10 January Fantasy.


----------



## Elbozi

Funky Chicken said:


> That 1/10 sailing is now cheaper than the 1/11 Magic VGT
> A quandary...



Well the Fantasy is a much greater discount, Fantasy usually runs around $750 to $1k over Magic pricing.  Overall it seems the better deal.  

Both are fantastic ships, I would choose by which set of ports you would rather go. 

Cozumel and Grand Cayman are fantastic IMHO, not a big fan of Jamaica, (I have little ones 3 and 6, Jamaica has always been a stay on the ship for us)

For Magic,  San Juan is nice, Castaway might be to cold to get in the water but should still be fun.   StThomas/StJohn has some beautiful beaches.


----------



## Funky Chicken

Elbozi said:


> Well the Fantasy is a much greater discount, Fantasy usually runs around $750 to $1k over Magic pricing.  Overall it seems the better deal.
> 
> Both are fantastic ships, I would choose by which set of ports you would rather go.
> 
> Cozumel and Grand Cayman are fantastic IMHO, not a big fan of Jamaica, (I have little ones 3 and 6, Jamaica has always been a stay on the ship for us)
> 
> For Magic,  San Juan is nice, Castaway might be to cold to get in the water but should still be fun.   StThomas/StJohn has some beautiful beaches.



We have been on both Western and Eastern itineraries and have a Western booked on RCCL for April. We don't love Falmouth either, but the other Western ports are always nice. 

There are 3 sea days on the Fantasy sailing which is really appealing as long as the weather cooperates. 

We will figure it out-stay tuned.


----------



## ctnurse

We are looking to book the Jan 4 2015 4 night on the Dream.  I am wondering if a IGT OGT VGT rate will become available.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the Military Rate (MTO) rate for today 11/5/2014.

CHANGES
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,298.00	MTO/O	$1,398.00	MTO/V	$1,498.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	MTO/I	$1,077.00	MTO/O	$1,177.00	MTO/V	$1,327.00

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,032.00	MTO/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$1,362.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,711.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,779.00	MTO/O	$1,919.00	MTO/V	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$1,298.00	MTO/O	$1,398.00	MTO/V	$1,498.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$1,748.00	MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	MTO/I	$1,077.00	MTO/O	$1,177.00	MTO/V	$1,327.00

PPP/PD
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$115.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$115.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$150.00	MTO/V	$160.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$80.00	MTO/O	$90.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$90.00	MTO/V	$100.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$70.00	MTO/O	$75.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$70.00	MTO/O	$75.00	MTO/V	$85.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$165.00	MTO/V	$190.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$130.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$130.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$155.00	MTO/O	$165.00	MTO/V	$175.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$115.00

Here are the *GT rates!

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/3/2015	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,613.00

CHANGES
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	1/14/2015	IGT	$920.00	OGT	$1,040.00	VGT	$1,200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,152.00	OGT	$1,242.00	VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT		VGT	$1,292.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/12/2014	IGT	$942.00	OGT	$972.00	VGT	$1,062.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT	$2,372.00	VGT	$2,532.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/8/2014	IGT		OGT	$2,280.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/3/2015	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,613.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Magic, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,851.00	OGT		VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT		VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT	$1,077.00	OGT	$1,227.00	VGT	$1,427.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	1/14/2015	IGT	$920.00	OGT	$1,040.00	VGT	$1,200.00

PPP/PD
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - H	11/10/2014	IGT	$135.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	$155.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT		OGT	$140.00	VGT	$145.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT	$170.00	OGT	$185.00	VGT	$200.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$135.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	$155.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$125.00	OGT		VGT	$145.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/12/2014	IGT	$135.00	OGT	$140.00	VGT	$155.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$260.00	OGT	$280.00	VGT	$300.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$146.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$249.00	OGT	$260.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$150.00	VGT	$158.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$148.00	OGT	$154.00	VGT	$166.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$160.00	OGT	$166.00	VGT	$178.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT		OGT	$214.00	VGT	$235.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$100.00	OGT	$120.00	VGT	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$120.00	OGT	$135.00	VGT	$170.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$110.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$160.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$110.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$160.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT	$87.00	OGT	$122.00	VGT	$125.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$179.00	OGT	$215.00	VGT	$256.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$105.00	OGT	$125.00	VGT	$140.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$88.00	OGT	$112.00	VGT	$125.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$95.00	OGT	$105.00	VGT	$125.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT	$90.00	OGT	$105.00	VGT	$125.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	1/14/2015	IGT	$90.00	OGT	$105.00	VGT	$125.00

Here is the update for the Florida (FLR) rates

CHANGES
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00

FLR
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,032.00	FLR/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$1,712.00	FLR/O	$1,852.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I	$1,499.00	FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,779.00	FLR/O	$1,919.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$1,298.00	FLR/O	$1,398.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,155.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	FLR/I	$1,077.00	FLR/O	$1,177.00	FLR/V	$1,327.00

PPP/PD
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$115.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$150.00	FLR/V	$160.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	$115.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	$115.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$190.00	FLR/O	$200.00	FLR/V	$220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	$130.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$135.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$125.00	FLR/O	$135.00	FLR/V	$145.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$130.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/9/2014	FLR/I	$110.00	FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	$115.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11/19/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$120.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	$115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	$115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	$115.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	FLR/I	$90.00	FLR/O	$100.00	FLR/V	$115.00


----------



## wendyt_ca

We are thinking about doing a 3 or 4 night Bahamas cruise during the last week of Feb and are hoping to get one of the last minute discounted rates in the restricted option.


----------



## Elbozi

January 18th on the Magic just showed up

Jan 18th Magic Itenerary A  IGT $1764  OGT $2044  and VGT $2464


----------



## scq

Family of 4 adults in family veranda room. Works but thinking about moving 2 daughters into their own room.  Any guesses when a VGT type rate might become available?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

scq said:


> Family of 4 adults in family veranda room. Works but thinking about moving 2 daughters into their own room.  Any guesses when a VGT type rate might become available?



In July?  I'm thinking it's not real likely.  But I could be wrong.  That's a busy travel season.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

scq said:


> Family of 4 adults in family veranda room. Works but thinking about moving 2 daughters into their own room.  Any guesses when a VGT type rate might become available?



Depends on when in July.   I've seen some specials in July but it's not as common and more likely to be later than earlier.  Certainly less likely to be on many sailings, not like fall when they roll out for most sailings.  If it were me I'd consider July a bit of a gamble.  IF there's going to be any special rates look for them inside of 75 days, perhaps even closer to 60.


----------



## Ofinn

They had GT rates in July this year. I kind of doubt the 5 night cruises will be discounted those seem to really popular. I would expect to see them on the Fantasy. The prices of the Summer cruises are so insane I don't think they will sell out.


----------



## Bear3412

Ofinn said:


> .... The prices of the Summer cruises are so insane I don't think they will sell out.





It will be interesting to see how these summer sailing sell before PIF and which and how many have the MTO, FLR, *GT, etc.


----------



## ffmommy

Zandy595 said:


> If I had a category 4D and a FLR came out for my cruise, would I have to switch to a 5A to get the discount?



As of Disney's current rules, yes you can. If you have five people then you will need to switch to 2 category 5A rooms. I had a friend who just did exactly that and got 2 rooms and saved 1000 with FLR rates. As long as you booked full rates for the 4D. Disney does change the rules a lot though.


----------



## Ofinn

Bear3412 said:


> It will be interesting to see how these summer sailing sell before PIF and which and how many have the MTO, FLR, *GT, etc.



That's what I'm wondering. I just can't imagine sitting down at a computer with my family and saying "Gee look we can go on a Alaska or Caribbean cruise for this Summer 8k- 10k, lets book it."  I can't wrap my brain around paying that much for a 7 night vacation. I agree it will be interesting to see how those cruises sell.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for today 11/10/2014!

NEW
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	$1,448.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT		VGT	$1,292.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,062.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT	$2,372.00	VGT	$2,532.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/3/2015	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,613.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT		VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,227.00	VGT	$1,427.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	1/14/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,040.00	VGT	$1,200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	$1,448.00

more to come!!


----------



## Bear3412

Ofinn said:


> That's what I'm wondering. I just can't imagine sitting down at a computer with my family and saying "Gee look we can go on a Alaska ...... cruise for this Summer 8k- 10k, lets book it." ...... .



  

Especially when others offer better AK itinerary and port times for much less, often 1/2 the cost of DCL.  

If they fill the ships at these prices this summer I'm buying more stock on a dip.  Did you see the earnings report.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO rates for 11/10!

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,032.00	MTO/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$1,362.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,779.00	MTO/O	$1,919.00	MTO/V	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$1,748.00	MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	MTO/I	$1,077.00	MTO/O	$1,177.00	MTO/V	$1,327.00


----------



## Justacruiser

FLR rates as of 11/10

FLR
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$1,032.00	FLR/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$1,712.00	FLR/O	$1,852.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I	$1,499.00	FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,779.00	FLR/O	$1,919.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	FLR/I	$1,077.00	FLR/O	$1,177.00	FLR/V	$1,327.00


----------



## Funky Chicken

Just Booked Fantasy VGT 1/10/2015 for 2A1C @ $2965
Nearly 40% cheaper than we paid for a 5C in 2013 and 2014.
Prices overall may be rising but this is a great deal for us-glad we can sail at off times!


----------



## Justacruiser

Funky Chicken said:


> Just Booked Fantasy VGT 1/10/2015 for 2A1C @ $2965
> Nearly 40% cheaper than we paid for a 5C in 2013 and 2014.
> Prices overall may be rising but this is a great deal for us-glad we can sail at off times!



Great Price!  Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Elbozi

Disney just updated pricing again.

Added two new dates for Fantasy!   I'm waiting for 31st.  

Fantasy  Jan 17 Itenerary C VGT $2276   
Fantasy  Jan 24 Itenerary B VGT $2220   Wow


----------



## Justacruiser

thanks for the update on the new Fantasy *GT discounts.

Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,277.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	$1,448.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT		VGT	$1,292.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,062.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT	$2,372.00	VGT	$2,532.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/3/2015	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,613.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/14/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT		VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,227.00	VGT	$1,427.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	1/14/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,040.00	VGT	$1,200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	$1,448.00


----------



## LongingfortheKingdom

Just booked a VGT for 1/17/2015 on the Fantasy.  This will be our 2nd cruise but first on the Fantasy and we are so excited. Thanks so much for all the hard work!  I have been watching this page for months!


----------



## RN_Mom

Can I just say the FLR for the 11/21 fantasy cruise suck!  The MTO rate is awesome ....come on DCL that cruise is so close yet still seems undersold!


----------



## Ofinn

LongingfortheKingdom said:


> Just booked a VGT for 1/17/2015 on the Fantasy.  This will be our 2nd cruise but first on the Fantasy and we are so excited. Thanks so much for all the hard work!  I have been watching this page for months!



We cruised that week this year. I just looked at the price it's 400.00 less than I paid this year. I think it's a good sign when prices are less than the year before.  I'm hoping for a good rate in May. Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> We cruised that week this year. I just looked at the price it's 400.00 less than I paid this year. I think it's a good sign when prices are less than the year before.  I'm hoping for a good rate in May. Enjoy your cruise.



This!!
WooHoo
I'm hopeful. ❤


----------



## Elbozi

I think the Ebola scare, caused a temporary small percentage of cancellations.   But enough to have an affect of increasing availability for GT rates.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for today 11/12/2014!  Enjoy!

NEW
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT	$1,083.00	OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00

CHANGES
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,242.00	VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT	$972.00	VGT	$1,062.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	$4,181.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT	$1,077.00	OGT	$1,227.00	VGT	$1,427.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O	$1,857.00	MTO/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,242.00	VGT	$1,332.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,292.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT	$972.00	VGT	$1,062.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT	$2,372.00	VGT	$2,532.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,216.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	$4,181.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/3/2015	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,613.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	$3,519.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	$2,609.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT	$1,251.00	OGT	$1,451.00	VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT		VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT	$1,077.00	OGT	$1,227.00	VGT	$1,427.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	1/14/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,040.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT	$1,083.00	OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,032.00	MTO/V	$1,092.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/15/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O	$1,857.00	MTO/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$1,362.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	MTO/I	$1,779.00	MTO/O	$1,919.00	MTO/V	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$1,748.00	MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	MTO/I	$1,077.00	MTO/O	$1,177.00	MTO/V	$1,327.00

FLR
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	11/17/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$1,712.00	FLR/O	$1,852.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/16/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,639.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,779.00	FLR/O	$1,919.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	FLR/I	$1,077.00	FLR/O	$1,177.00	FLR/V	$1,327.00


----------



## mig1

Just booked IGT on the 1/4/15 5 night Miami sailing on the Wonder.  2 Adults/2 Kids--was $2125 for the 4 of us INCLUDING the insurance (which I don't usually buy).  Almost $900 cheaper than booking a normal inside 10A, B or C.  Price was just too good to pass up.  Did it thru Costco and will get a $98.00 card upon returning.  A nice way to end the holiday vacation for the kids!

The TA and Disney agents both gave me conflicting reports.  Disney said that the booking in IGT is the LOWEST class of cabin I would get.  Potentially could be upgraded (though not likely).  Costco TA said, there would be no chance of any upgrade.  That once the cabin was assigned, it would not be changed--can't even try and upgrade at the port.  Anyone know which it is?

I'm just hoping that we get a room with a split bathroom!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mig1 said:


> Just booked IGT on the 1/4/15 5 night Miami sailing on the Wonder.  2 Adults/2 Kids--was $2125 for the 4 of us INCLUDING the insurance (which I don't usually buy).  Almost $900 cheaper than booking a normal inside 10A, B or C.  Price was just too good to pass up.  Did it thru Costco and will get a $98.00 card upon returning.  A nice way to end the holiday vacation for the kids!
> 
> The TA and Disney agents both gave me conflicting reports.  Disney said that the booking in IGT is the LOWEST class of cabin I would get.  Potentially could be upgraded (though not likely).  Costco TA said, there would be no chance of any upgrade.  That once the cabin was assigned, it would not be changed--can't even try and upgrade at the port.  Anyone know which it is?
> 
> I'm just hoping that we get a room with a split bathroom!



You are guaranteed that you will be assigned at least an inside room.  Could be any inside room onboard (could have a split bath or might not).  You might even be assigned a higher level room (oceanview, or verandah), but most likely not.

Yes, you can upgrade at the port (for a cost) if there are any rooms available for upgrading to.


----------



## DVCMomma

Does anyone have any insight into whether or not Disney will offer GTY rates for the Disney Fantasy or Magic cruises during the week of Christmas?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DVCMomma said:


> Does anyone have any insight into whether or not Disney will offer GTY rates for the Disney Fantasy or Magic cruises during the week of Christmas?



I would think it's fairly unlikely.

Are you asking about the *GT (last-minute restricted fares)?  Or the regular GTY rates?


----------



## Ofinn

DVCMomma said:


> Does anyone have any insight into whether or not Disney will offer GTY rates for the Disney Fantasy or Magic cruises during the week of Christmas?



They offered them last year(GT). It doesn't mean they will offer them this year, but you never know. I would check daily.


----------



## MandyGirl

mig1 said:
			
		

> Costco TA said, there would be no chance of any upgrade.  That once the cabin was assigned, it would not be changed--can't even try and upgrade at the port.  Anyone know which it is?  I'm just hoping that we get a room with a split bathroom!



Just my two cents...based on my experience the Costco agent may not have ever been On a cruise and just takes bookings. In other words may have no clue. Costco vs Disney responses? I would always listen to the Disney response. I booked with Costco for a Med cruise because of aspecial they had and the agent told me she would love to take a cruise one day. Red flag the agent wasn't CLIA accredited herself based on the CLIA requirements on cruising.org yet was the front line person answering the phones to guide clients and make bookings. Even a"Disney authorized agent" you see advertised with some agencies may have taken the online classes but may not have ever been on a Disney cruise or any cruise for that reason (I specifically know one personally) but if you are calling DCL directly and getting an answer I would believe that answer more than a Costco rep for sure based on my firsthand experiences with both. There are some fantastic CLIA accredited cruise counsellors out there who are also Disney authorized.... But also some answering phones with no firsthand cruise experience - so keep that in mind when getting two different answers like you did


----------



## mig1

Oddly enough, it was the Disney Cruise Line agents who gave conflicting reports with regard to upgrade status/possibility.  I called them 3 times and Costco 1 time (to book).  It kind of leads me to believe that no one really knows what is going on and that some of it comes down to luck and what happens when you are in the terminal.....

Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## deidre

Just booked the 1/23/2015 cruise out of Miami on the Wonder.  It's been five years since I have cruised and I'm beyond thrilled!  Taking our two children this time!  Thanks for all the updates regarding IGT/OGT/VGT !


----------



## lanejudy

mig1 said:


> Oddly enough, it was the Disney Cruise Line agents who gave conflicting reports with regard to upgrade status/possibility.  I called them 3 times and Costco 1 time (to book).  It kind of leads me to believe that no one really knows what is going on and that some of it comes down to luck and what happens when you are in the terminal.....
> 
> Will be interesting to see what happens.



Unfortunately that may be true.  Many of the phone CMs are at a call center, possibly not even in FL, likely have never set foot on a DCL cruise ship.  They take reservations.  But the rest of the info they provide may or may not be accurate.  

Feel free to come here to the DIS and post any questions -- there are plenty of posters with enough experience, someone likely has the answer you need.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Ofinn

mig1 said:


> Oddly enough, it was the Disney Cruise Line agents who gave conflicting reports with regard to upgrade status/possibility.  I called them 3 times and Costco 1 time (to book).  It kind of leads me to believe that no one really knows what is going on and that some of it comes down to luck and what happens when you are in the terminal.....
> 
> Will be interesting to see what happens.



I have booked GT rooms many times. I have inquired about upgrades at port. I would have had no problem upgrading my room if I had wanted to, but I never found the cost to my liking. You just have to go to the supervisor desk and ask if there are any upgrades available. If there are they will quote you a price based on what cabin you are currently in. It has nothing to do with how much you paid for your cabin. The cost of upgrading will be the same for someone who paid full price for their cabin as it is for someone who booked with a deep discount.


----------



## Hook326

January 31, 2015 Fantasy went VGT tonight!! I already contacted DU so I can get the obc! Hopefully tomorrow I'll have it booked!!


----------



## sea2la

I have learned some good tips here on booking my first cruise with DCL!  I was looking at other cruises out of Miami when I came cross this forum and did some research on DCL cruise... next is history!
Thanks to all here! 
I booked the 1/4/15 two weeks ago with special price for VGT. I see that the that special rate was gone few days ago.  Our friends were able to get IGT rate too before that rate went up too.


----------



## bobbiwoz

sea2la said:


> I have learned some good tips here on booking my first cruise with DCL!  I was looking at other cruises out of Miami when I came cross this forum and did some research on DCL cruise... next is history!
> Thanks to all here!
> I booked the 1/4/15 two weeks ago with special price for VGT. I see that the that special rate was gone few days ago.  Our friends were able to get IGT rate too before that rate went up too.



We have VGT rate too!

Come join our cruise thread!

Bobbi


----------



## Chernabog#1fan

Ofinn said:


> I have booked GT rooms many times. I have inquired about upgrades at port. I would have had no problem upgrading my room if I had wanted to, but I never found the cost to my liking. You just have to go to the supervisor desk and ask if there are any upgrades available. If there are they will quote you a price based on what cabin you are currently in. It has nothing to do with how much you paid for your cabin. The cost of upgrading will be the same for someone who paid full price for their cabin as it is for someone who booked with a deep discount.


This is not entirely true. I have found that if you booked with the cast member discount, the upgrade cost is much higher.


----------



## Ofinn

Chernabog#1fan said:


> This is not entirely true. I have found that if you booked with the cast member discount, the upgrade cost is much higher.



I booked with an interline rate on our last cruise, and they quoted me 285.00 to go from a 7a to a 5a. I didn't take it, but it seemed pretty reasonable based on what I paid for the 7a.


----------



## Elbozi

January 31st on Fantasy VGT just went up.  $2220 or so. 
This is the one I'm jumping in on.   Saved over $1k by bailing on my original reservation for this sailing.


----------



## Ofinn

Elbozi said:


> January 31st on Fantasy VGT just went up.  $2220 or so.
> This is the one I'm jumping in on.   Saved over $1k by bailing on my original reservation for this sailing.



Curious, when did you make your original booking. Was it opening day? Did you have an onboard discount?. I'm just wondering if I should wait for GT rates or use my OBB in May. My OBB would be less than the GT rate I paid this May. This past May the prices went way up in May and then ended up being discounted a lot. The prices next May have not risen at all so I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Elbozi

Ofinn said:


> Curious, when did you make your original booking. Was it opening day? Did you have an onboard discount?. I'm just wondering if I should wait for GT rates or use my OBB in May. My OBB would be less than the GT rate I paid this May. This past May the prices went way up in May and then ended up being discounted a lot. The prices next May have not risen at all so I'm not sure what to do.



I made OBB on Disney Wonder in October 2013, I moved it a couple of times until I moved it to the January 31 2015 cruise earlier this April,  the rate then was right at $5000 without fees/gratuties.  For four of us.   The OBB made it $4500.    I canceled the week I needed to be paid in full.   This was for a 04E

With the new price is $3400,  So difference of $1100, of course I gave up choice of which cabin I will get.  But willing to do it for that amount.  My travel agent, got me 200 on board credit, so I didn't loose that.   Which I always put towards gratuities.       Good luck.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are today's discounts (11/18/2014)!

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00

CHANGES
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,292.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT	$2,372.00	VGT	$2,532.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	$4,181.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT		VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT		VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT	$1,077.00	OGT	$1,227.00	VGT	$1,427.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT	$1,083.00	OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00

FLR
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,852.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,779.00	FLR/O	$1,919.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	FLR/I	$1,077.00	FLR/O	$1,177.00	FLR/V	$1,327.00

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$1,362.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	MTO/I	$1,077.00	MTO/O	$1,177.00	MTO/V	$1,327.00

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

Justacruiser said:


> Here are today's discounts (11/18/2014)!  NEW Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,221.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00  CHANGES Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00  *GT Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,292.00 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT	$2,372.00	VGT	$2,532.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	IGT	$3,635.00	OGT	$3,817.00	VGT	$4,181.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$2,276.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,277.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,220.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,221.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,225.00	VGT Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT		VGT Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	IGT	$1,988.00	OGT	$2,348.00	VGT	$2,758.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,601.00 Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/3/2014	IGT	$1,035.00	OGT		VGT Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT	$1,077.00	OGT	$1,227.00	VGT	$1,427.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	$1,448.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT	$1,083.00	OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00  FLR Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	FLR/I	$2,837.00	FLR/O	$2,977.00	FLR/V	$3,257.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,852.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I	$1,922.00	FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,779.00	FLR/O	$1,919.00	FLR/V	$0.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$0.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	FLR/I	$1,077.00	FLR/O	$1,177.00	FLR/V	$1,327.00  MTO Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	11/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,717.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,997.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I	$1,292.00	MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	MTO/I	$1,152.00	MTO/O	$1,222.00	MTO/V	$1,362.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I	$0.00	MTO/O	$2,539.00	MTO/V	$2,889.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11/23/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,848.00	MTO/V	$1,948.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	MTO/I	$1,077.00	MTO/O	$1,177.00	MTO/V	$1,327.00  Enjoy!!!


thank you so much for all the hard work!!


----------



## Ofinn

Elbozi said:


> I made OBB on Disney Wonder in October 2013, I moved it a couple of times until I moved it to the January 31 2015 cruise earlier this April,  the rate then was right at $5000 without fees/gratuties.  For four of us.   The OBB made it $4500.    I canceled the week I needed to be paid in full.   This was for a 04E
> 
> With the new price is $3400,  So difference of $1100, of course I gave up choice of which cabin I will get.  But willing to do it for that amount.  My travel agent, got me 200 on board credit, so I didn't loose that.   Which I always put towards gratuities.       Good luck.



Thanks for the info. I have always been happy with our room assignments. We just got a 5b near the forward elevators on our upcoming cruise. The last cruise we were in a 5a near the aft elevators. We are usually forward or aft with our GT rates. I'm fine with that the midship elevators and stairs are too crowded.


----------



## Silver Queen

We saw the 1/31 Fantasy VGT rates last night and jumped on it.  We had been "stalking" that cruise hoping for a VGT.  This thread has been wonderful.  Thank you!


----------



## DisFanHeather

I'm so disappointed that the late January magic cruises haven't gone igt/ogt/vgt. I'm really hoping for a vgt rate for the first week of February. Took a risk and haven't booked yet since the mid January cruises consistently were listed. Hoping I still have a chance...


----------



## Ofinn

DisFanHeather said:


> I'm so disappointed that the late January magic cruises haven't gone igt/ogt/vgt. I'm really hoping for a vgt rate for the first week of February. Took a risk and haven't booked yet since the mid January cruises consistently were listed. Hoping I still have a chance...



I have been watching  the prices in May, and I've noticed the Magic has been going up in price, but the Fantasy hasn't moved since opening day. I think the itenerary's are better on the Magic. I want to sale on the May 3 Magic, but I have a feeling the May 2 Fantasy is what's going to get discounted. Good Luck. Hopefully this week you'll find out this week. I know it's hard waiting.


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> I have been watching  the prices in May, and I've noticed the Magic has been going up in price, but the Fantasy hasn't moved since opening day. I think the itenerary's are better on the Magic. I want to sale on the May 3 Magic, but I have a feeling the May 2 Fantasy is what's going to get discounted. Good Luck. Hopefully this week you'll find out this week. I know it's hard waiting.



I'm watching the same thing as you!  But we just started a kitchen project… So my vacation funds aren't looking as good as they were before. ;-)


----------



## andrews_dad

Kills me to see some of these rates and not be able to go!  We took a Florida resident rate in October (out of SanJuan) and used up the kids Ed Trip days from school.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the new Discounts for *GT for 11/24!

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/3/2015	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,613.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	1/28/2015	IGT	$920.00	OGT	$1,040.00	VGT	$1,200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/21/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,596.00	VGT	$3,196.00

CHANGES
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT	$1,172.00	VGT	$1,292.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT	$1,172.00	VGT	$1,292.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT	$2,372.00	VGT	$2,532.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,272.00	VGT	$2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	$2,495.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	$2,664.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/3/2015	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,613.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	IGT	$1,639.00	OGT	$1,919.00	VGT	$2,269.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/28/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,601.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT	$1,073.00	OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/17/2014	IGT	$1,115.00	OGT	$1,275.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/21/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,596.00	VGT	$3,196.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,427.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT	$1,083.00	OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	1/28/2015	IGT	$920.00	OGT	$1,040.00	VGT	$1,200.00

MORE INFO TO COME


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO rates for 11/24

NEW
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,844.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,084.00

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I	$852.00	MTO/O	$932.00	MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,844.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,084.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,432.00	MTO/V	$1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I	$1,151.00	MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	11/30/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$2,059.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	MTO/I	$1,077.00	MTO/O	$1,177.00	MTO/V	$1,327.00

more to come


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the new FLR rates for 11/24

NEW
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,844.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,084.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,485.00	FLR/O	$1,625.00	FLR/V	$2,045.00

CHANGES
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00

flr
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	FLR/I	$852.00	FLR/O	$932.00	FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,844.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,084.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	11/29/2014	FLR/I	$1,712.00	FLR/O	$1,852.00	FLR/V	$1,992.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I	$1,921.00	FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,779.00	FLR/O	$1,919.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,485.00	FLR/O	$1,625.00	FLR/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	FLR/I	$1,077.00	FLR/O	$1,177.00	FLR/V	$1,327.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT dicounts for Black Friday, 11/28/14.  More to come!

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,444.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$0.00

CHANGES
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT	$1,083.00	OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT		VGT	$1,292.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT		VGT	$2,532.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	


Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,444.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/17/2014	IGT	$1,115.00	OGT	$1,275.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/21/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,596.00	VGT	$3,196.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,427.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT	$1,083.00	OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT dicounts for Black Friday, 11/28/14.  More to come!

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,444.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$0.00

CHANGES
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT	$1,083.00	OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	IGT	$1,212.00	OGT	$1,252.00	VGT	$1,372.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT		VGT	$1,292.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT		VGT	$2,532.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	


Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,444.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/17/2014	IGT	$1,115.00	OGT	$1,275.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/21/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$2,596.00	VGT	$3,196.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,427.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT	$1,083.00	OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Black Friday MTO rates:

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/1/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,844.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,084.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	MTO/I	$1,077.00	MTO/O	$1,177.00	MTO/V	$1,327.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Happy Cyber Monday!  Here is the *GT discounts.

NEW
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,196.00	OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	$1,596.00

CHANGES
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT		VGT	$1,292.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,227.00	VGT	$1,427.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT		VGT	$1,292.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT		VGT	$2,532.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	IGT	$2,243.00	OGT	$2,327.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	IGT	$2,412.00	OGT	$2,496.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,444.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,909.00	OGT	$2,119.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	IGT	$1,248.00	OGT	$1,448.00	VGT	$1,598.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT	$1,323.00	VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/17/2014	IGT	$1,115.00	OGT	$1,275.00	VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/21/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$3,196.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,227.00	VGT	$1,427.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,196.00	OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	$1,596.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO rates for 12/1/2015!

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,844.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,084.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,221.00	MTO/V	$1,361.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,489.00	MTO/O	$1,629.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	MTO/I	$1,098.00	MTO/O	$1,198.00	MTO/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I	$1,101.00	MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	MTO/I	$1,077.00	MTO/O	$1,177.00	MTO/V	$1,327.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR rates for 12/1/2014

NEW
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,098.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	FLR/I	$983.00	FLR/O	$1,083.00	FLR/V	$1,333.00

FLR
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	FLR/I	$1,844.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,084.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	12/6/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$2,061.00	FLR/V	$2,201.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	12/13/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$2,062.00	FLR/V	$2,202.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,779.00	FLR/O	$1,919.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,485.00	FLR/O	$1,625.00	FLR/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/7/2014	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I	$1,101.00	FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	FLR/I	$1,077.00	FLR/O	$1,177.00	FLR/V	$1,327.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,098.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	FLR/I	$983.00	FLR/O	$1,083.00	FLR/V	$1,333.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the report for today 12/5.  Here is the *GT information.

NEW
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/19/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,500.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/26/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,088.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,019.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	1/28/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,040.00	VGT	$1,200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,404.00	VGT	$0.00

CHANGES
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT	$1,941.00	VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT	$1,941.00	VGT	$2,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT	$1,083.00	OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	IGT	$1,132.00	OGT	$1,172.00	VGT	$1,292.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,062.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/19/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,500.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	IGT	$2,212.00	OGT		VGT	$2,532.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/26/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,088.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT	$1,941.00	VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT	$1,941.00	VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,444.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,019.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	IGT	$1,919.00	OGT	$2,129.00	VGT	$2,619.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	12/17/2014	IGT	$1,115.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	12/21/2014	IGT	$0.00	OGT		VGT	$3,196.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT	$1,098.00	OGT	$1,248.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,427.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,448.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	IGT	$1,083.00	OGT	$1,233.00	VGT	$1,433.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	1/28/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,040.00	VGT	$1,200.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,196.00	OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	$1,596.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,404.00	VGT	$0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the MTO discounts for 12/5

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00

MTO
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	MTO/I	$1,844.00	MTO/O	$0.00	MTO/V	$2,084.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	MTO/I	$1,499.00	MTO/O	$1,639.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,201.00	MTO/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	MTO/I	$1,077.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,327.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Herer are the FLR rates for 12/5

FLR
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/8/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,052.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	12/22/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$2,084.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,996.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/14/2014	FLR/I	$1,779.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,485.00	FLR/O	$1,625.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	12/12/2014	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,201.00	FLR/V	$1,351.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I	$1,098.00	FLR/O	$1,198.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/9/2015	FLR/I	$1,077.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,327.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,098.00	FLR/V	$1,348.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	1/23/2015	FLR/I	$983.00	FLR/O	$1,083.00	FLR/V	$1,333.00


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bumping


----------



## Funky Chicken

They dropped the VGT for Fantasy 1/10 but left the IGT and OGT intact.
Glad we got it when we did!


----------



## kimkreis

So they have been regularly giving an MTO rate for the 7 nt Fantasy cruises during this slower time.  They have them all the way through Jan 31.  

What are my chances they give one for the 7 Feb?  We could make 31 Jan work, but wanted to go in February to be a little further away from the holidays.

Give me some hope, but based in fact!  LOL


----------



## Zandy595

Anything new today?


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Bumping up


----------



## Funky Chicken

kimkreis said:


> So they have been regularly giving an MTO rate for the 7 nt Fantasy cruises during this slower time.  They have them all the way through Jan 31.
> 
> What are my chances they give one for the 7 Feb?  We could make 31 Jan work, but wanted to go in February to be a little further away from the holidays.
> 
> Give me some hope, but based in fact!  LOL



There are 70% of cabin categories that have not sold out on the 2/7 sailing, and there are already IGT/OGT/VGT fares in place for that sailing. I'd say the odds are in your favor. All the Cat 8s are gone and there are only 4Es left, but every other category including T and V is still available.

Keep checking and be ready to pounce.


----------



## Ofinn

There are GT rates available on all the Feb Fantasy and Magic cruises. There are some great rates. I'm hoping to see rates like this in May, although I don't think they will be this low.


----------



## Bree

There are FLR rates for the Magic 7nt cruises WC in March (1st & 8th).  I'm hoping they have one for the 15th.  There are lots of rooms available when I do a mock booking for 4 people.  Main seating is still available for dinner too.


----------



## Ofinn

Bree said:


> There are FLR rates for the Magic 7nt cruises WC in March (1st & 8th).  I'm hoping they have one for the 15th.  There are lots of rooms available when I do a mock booking for 4 people.  Main seating is still available for dinner too.



The Canadians must not be cruising this Winter.


----------



## disneymath

Ofinn said:


> The Canadians must not be cruising this Winter.



The exchange rate to USD is not great for Canadians at the moment, so that added to DCL's already high prices might account for less Canadians sailing this winter ... Or, at least waiting for GT or CAN rates instead of booking early. Airfare isn't cheap either.

Ontario March Break is the week of March 16th.


----------



## dragynally

Question: I have a VGT room for February 21 on the Fantasy but I don't see it on the list here. How does the list get up dated?


----------



## Justacruiser

I am back!  Hopefully will get you an updated list today.  Went out to see my daugher, she had a surgery and we needed to be there.  Got off the Fantasy Saturday morning 12/20 after our pleasant 7-Night Christmas cruise.  Will answer any quesitons anyone has.  Again, hopefully an update today.


----------



## kimkreis

Justacruiser said:


> I am back! QUOTE]
> 
> Glad to know we hadn't been abandoned.  Glad you enjoyed your cruise, and sorry about the surgery, and hoping it went well.
> 
> Now get me an MTO on a February Fantasy!


----------



## mom4fun

Justacruiser said:


> I am back!  Hopefully will get you an updated list today.  Went out to see my daugher, she had a surgery and we needed to be there.  Got off the Fantasy Saturday morning 12/20 after our pleasant 7-Night Christmas cruise.  Will answer any quesitons anyone has.  Again, hopefully an update today.



Glad your back! Desperately want to know your opinion on may ebpc cruise. The paid in full date is December 31. The cruise has went up in price like crazy but bookings have dropped off and now there are high prices with a bunch of rooms that have become available. To me it looks like gt rates will come available in January but how low do you think the prices could go?


----------



## Justacruiser

It is good to be back.  Here is the *GT rates for today 12/22/2014!

New
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,500.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,501.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00

Changes
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT	$2,164.00	VGT	$2,444.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT	$2,305.00	OGT	$2,473.00	VGT	$3,019.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT	$1,204.00	OGT	$1,404.00	VGT	$1,604.00

*GT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT	$1,941.00	VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT	$1,941.00	VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT	$2,164.00	VGT	$2,444.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT	$2,305.00	OGT	$2,473.00	VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,500.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,501.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	$1,596.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT	$1,204.00	OGT	$1,404.00	VGT	$1,604.00

more to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

mom4fun said:


> Glad your back! Desperately want to know your opinion on may ebpc cruise. The paid in full date is December 31. The cruise has went up in price like crazy but bookings have dropped off and now there are high prices with a bunch of rooms that have become available. To me it looks like gt rates will come available in January but how low do you think the prices could go?



From talking to my source, all the remaining rooms are in a GTY status so there aren't many rooms now.  I could be wrong, but the price you paid for what you are getting is really good.  They could have some cancellation prior to the PIF date next week, but I wouldn't push it.  Especially if you like the room type and location you have.  Just my guess.


----------



## Justacruiser

Military Discounts for 12/22.

New
Cruise Name	Date	MTO/I	MTO/I PRICE	MTO/O	MTO/O Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00

MTO
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the Florida discounts for 12/22/14

New
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	FLR/I	$1,717.00	FLR/O	$1,857.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	FLR/I	$1,485.00	FLR/O	$1,625.00	FLR/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,495.00	FLR/O	$1,635.00	FLR/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,500.00	FLR/O	$1,640.00	FLR/V	$2,060.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,780.00	FLR/O	$1,920.00	FLR/V	$2,480.00

FLR
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	FLR/I		FLR/O		FLR/V	$1,996.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	FLR/I	$1,717.00	FLR/O	$1,857.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,625.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,495.00	FLR/O	$1,635.00	FLR/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,500.00	FLR/O	$1,640.00	FLR/V	$2,060.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	FLR/I	$1,485.00	FLR/O	$1,625.00	FLR/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,780.00	FLR/O	$1,920.00	FLR/V	$2,480.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the CAN discounts for 12/22.  I really have stopped the CAN discounts because most of the time it is not great.  But, here they are.

New
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	10B	$2,185.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,252.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,689.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,704.00	CAN/V	7A	$3,958.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,581.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,872.00	CAN/V	7A	$4,339.00

Canada
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	CAN/I	10B	$2,185.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,252.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,689.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,803.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,060.00	CAN/V	7A	$2,497.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,129.00	CAN/O	9B	$2,241.00	CAN/V	5B	$2,711.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,027.00	CAN/O	9C	$2,060.00	CAN/V		
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,704.00	CAN/V	7A	$3,958.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,581.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,872.00	CAN/V	7A	$4,339.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	CAN/I	11B	$1,278.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,502.00	CAN/V	6A	$1,614.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	CAN/I	11C	$1,326.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,558.00	CAN/V	7A	$1,630.00


----------



## nemmie

Great to have you back!  I hope your daughter is recovering well and that you had a wonderful time on your cruise.


----------



## dragynally

Hope your daughter is doing well. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Justacruiser

Thanks.  We stopped off and put her in the car and brought her home on the way back from Port Canaveral.  She is on 6 wks medical leave, so DW (momma) decided to take care of her a couple of weeks.


----------



## shburks

mom4fun said:


> Glad your back! Desperately want to know your opinion on may ebpc cruise. The paid in full date is December 31. The cruise has went up in price like crazy but bookings have dropped off and now there are high prices with a bunch of rooms that have become available. To me it looks like gt rates will come available in January but how low do you think the prices could go?



Are you on the WBPC vs the EBPC?


----------



## KalamityJane

shburks said:


> Are you on the WBPC vs the EBPC?



May is the WBPC


----------



## lmhall2000

Just now finding this, I'm going to read through the first five pages for clarification, but just a quick recap of what I think this thread helps..

1. You are listing all the cruises that offer IGT/OGT/VGT on that specific date posted.

2. If there is a $0.00, it means no listings available THAT day for that category.

3. I could feasibly go through a week of posted pricings and see the variation between categories and specific cruises? 

I LOVE YOU!!!  We are trying to nab an early May cruise and I'm trying to get an idea of how these GT rates fluctuate...thanks!!


----------



## mom4fun

KalamityJane said:


> May is the WBPC



Yep, your right wbpc. There are still a lot of non gty rooms left in inside and ocean view cabins.


----------



## BerardFam

Ok so I am a little bit late to the party  I read through the posts but I am still a bit confused. My family of 6 are looking to book the eastern fantasy cruise in mid April (18th) how do you know when the paid in full date is or whether it's worth waiting to book past that date. How do the guarantee rates work? We were looking to book 2 rooms (category 5b), is it worth waiting and doing a guarantee? I have small kids in my family so I would need the rooms to be connecting, is it better to just book and pick the rooms I want? Any insight would be great, this is our second cruise.  Thanks


----------



## Ofinn

BerardFam said:


> Ok so I am a little bit late to the party  I read through the posts but I am still a bit confused. My family of 6 are looking to book the eastern fantasy cruise in mid April (18th) how do you know when the paid in full date is or whether it's worth waiting to book past that date. How do the guarantee rates work? We were looking to book 2 rooms (category 5b), is it worth waiting and doing a guarantee? I have small kids in my family so I would need the rooms to be connecting, is it better to just book and pick the rooms I want? Any insight would be great, this is our second cruise.  Thanks



duplicate


----------



## Ofinn

BerardFam said:


> Ok so I am a little bit late to the party  I read through the posts but I am still a bit confused. My family of 6 are looking to book the eastern fantasy cruise in mid April (18th) how do you know when the paid in full date is or whether it's worth waiting to book past that date. How do the guarantee rates work? We were looking to book 2 rooms (category 5b), is it worth waiting and doing a guarantee? I have small kids in my family so I would need the rooms to be connecting, is it better to just book and pick the rooms I want? Any insight would be great, this is our second cruise.  Thanks



The Paid in full date is at 75 days for domestic cruises and 120 for international. Your paid in full date should be the beginning of Feb. Price out the cruise and the day it tells you have to pay in full is the pay in full date. You cannot book cat 5b's. You can book VGT which guarantees you a verandah, but DCL chooses the room. I have always been placed in cat 5b or 5a. Since you need two rooms they will not guarantee they will be together. They will try, but there is no guarantee. Since you need two rooms together I would probably just go ahead and book. You may save a lot of money by waiting, but you may not have rooms together. Have you thought about a verandah room and an inside cabin across the hall from each other. That could save you a little money.


----------



## BerardFam

Thank you for the quick response! We will definitely play around with the different room categories as you suggested.  Now I understand how the guarantee works, you are paying for a veranda anywhere on the ship, when would you find out about room assignments if you opt to go guarantee?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

BerardFam said:


> Thank you for the quick response! We will definitely play around with the different room categories as you suggested.  Now I understand how the guarantee works, you are paying for a veranda anywhere on the ship, when would you find out about room assignments if you opt to go guarantee?



Last minute (VGT) room assignments typically are done around 2 weeks out from the cruise.  But, as with any guaranteed room, could show up at anytime from booking date up to, and including, embarkation day.


----------



## momof2n2

BerardFam said:


> Ok so I am a little bit late to the party  I read through the posts but I am still a bit confused. My family of 6 are looking to book the eastern fantasy cruise in mid April (18th) how do you know when the paid in full date is or whether it's worth waiting to book past that date. How do the guarantee rates work? We were looking to book 2 rooms (category 5b), is it worth waiting and doing a guarantee? I have small kids in my family so I would need the rooms to be connecting, is it better to just book and pick the rooms I want? Any insight would be great, this is our second cruise.  Thanks



Could you just put one adult and two kids in each of two separate rooms?  DH & I did this on our last cruise (not *GT) and expect to do this on our next cruise (sure to be *GT).  We did 1 adult & 3 kids in each and will do that again. At least we know we'll be on the same ship and I expect it will save us 3K. Just an idea.


----------



## Ofinn

BerardFam said:


> Thank you for the quick response! We will definitely play around with the different room categories as you suggested.  Now I understand how the guarantee works, you are paying for a veranda anywhere on the ship, when would you find out about room assignments if you opt to go guarantee?



Have you considered the cat 8 portholes? The port holes are huge and you get more indoor space. I don't think you can go wrong with any room on the Fantasy. The ship is beautiful. We had originally planned to cruise in May, but my son didn't want to miss little league games. I saved 1,600 with the GT rate so it made moving it up a couple of months possible.  The GT rates have been great over the past year so I wouldn't rule it out even if you have to split up.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the information for the *GT discounts for today 12/29/14.

New (3)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00

*GT (20)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT		VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT		VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT	$1,941.00	VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT	$2,164.00	VGT	$2,444.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT	$2,305.00	OGT	$2,473.00	VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,500.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,501.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	$1,596.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT	$1,204.00	OGT	$1,404.00	VGT	$1,604.00


----------



## momof2n2

Getting closer to April!
But we just dropped $5K on kitchen updates... So not sure.


----------



## Justacruiser

Happy New Years folks!  Here is a nice report for today!!!

NEW
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/12/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,412.00

Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/12/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT		VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT		VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT		VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT	$2,164.00	VGT	$2,444.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,500.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,501.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,196.00	OGT		VGT	$1,596.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT	$1,204.00	OGT	$1,404.00	VGT	$1,604.00

FLORIDA
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,996.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	FLR/I	$0.00	FLR/O	$0.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	FLR/I	$1,717.00	FLR/O	$1,857.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	FLR/I		FLR/O	$1,625.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,495.00	FLR/O	$1,635.00	FLR/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,500.00	FLR/O	$1,640.00	FLR/V	$2,060.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	FLR/I	$1,485.00	FLR/O	$1,625.00	FLR/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,780.00	FLR/O	$1,920.00	FLR/V	$2,480.00

MTO
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/4/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00

Happy Cruising!


----------



## WDW_Diane

Thank you for the GT updates! I'm hoping to see one for the March 14/15 cruises out of Florida or the late July early August for Alaska. I'm a teacher, so Im Working with limited funds and calendar. Do you see much for Alaska, ever?


----------



## ScottakaMickey

Thanks for posting the data. 

Is it the consensus that *GT and FLR rates often are released after final payment date?  Does it happen fairly soon after that point?  

Or is it that if *GT rates aren't out before final payment they aren't likely to be released after final payment date?

Regarding the post above for the April 18 Fantasy, that final payment is Feb 2. Yes. I'm watching that one as well.


----------



## closetmickey

Any chance the June 13, Magic in Northern Europe will go to guarantee status? Trying to convince another family to join us!


----------



## Lady Duchess

Just wanted to share, if you want to sail anytime for 2015, currently DCL has a special for Half Off Deposits. I booked Sept today and hope a FLR will roll out when its closer so I can take advantage of the benefits


----------



## Justacruiser

ScottakaMickey said:


> Thanks for posting the data.
> 
> Is it the consensus that *GT and FLR rates often are released after final payment date?  Does it happen fairly soon after that point?
> 
> Or is it that if *GT rates aren't out before final payment they aren't likely to be released after final payment date?
> 
> Regarding the post above for the April 18 Fantasy, that final payment is Feb 2. Yes. I'm watching that one as well.



Discounts are generally not offered until after the PIF dates.  Otherwise, there would be a line of folkings wanting to cancel and book at the cheaper prices.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT rates for today 1/6/2015!

Changes (2)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,220.00

*GT (20)
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/12/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,276.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT		VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT		VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT		VGT	$2,444.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,500.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,501.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,596.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,604.00

more to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the Military Discounts for 1/6/2015

Changes (2)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$0.00

MTO (10)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/10/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00

more to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

And....... here are the Florida discounts as of 1/6/2015 

FLR (6)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	FLR/I	$1,717.00	FLR/O	$1,857.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,495.00	FLR/O	$1,635.00	FLR/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,500.00	FLR/O	$1,640.00	FLR/V	$2,060.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	FLR/I	$1,485.00	FLR/O	$1,625.00	FLR/V	$2,045.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,780.00	FLR/O	$1,920.00	FLR/V	$2,480.00

thanks for all your support for 2014!


----------



## kimanaFL

Wow, they really aren't going to discount any 3- or 4-night cruises this year, are they!


----------



## Bree

kimanaFL said:


> Wow, they really aren't going to discount any 3- or 4-night cruises this year, are they!



I was thinking the same thing LOL!  They must be selling well.


----------



## mariab

Bree said:


> I was thinking the same thing LOL!  They must be selling well.



They don't look like they are selling out though...just at a quick glance. I find this weird that they aren't offering any on the 3-4 nights??


----------



## kimanaFL

mariab said:


> They don't look like they are selling out though...just at a quick glance. I find this weird that they aren't offering any on the 3-4 nights??



Yeah, I keep checking, hoping they'll throw out a last minute discount, but all of them still have room availability at regular price even the day before they leave. Maybe they don't want them full? I have thought about calling and seeing if they have any call-only deals, but it seems pretty unlikely.


----------



## Justacruiser

Ask and you shall recieve, lol!  Here are the *GT rates for today 1/8/2015!

NEW (3)
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/19/2015	IGT	$1,252.00	OGT	$1,332.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/26/2015	IGT	$1,252.00	OGT	$1,332.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00

CHANGES (1)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT	$2,305.00	OGT	$2,473.00	VGT	$3,019.00

*GT (17)
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/12/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/19/2015	IGT	$1,252.00	OGT	$1,332.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/26/2015	IGT	$1,252.00	OGT	$1,332.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT		VGT	$2,444.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT	$2,305.00	OGT	$2,473.00	VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,500.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,501.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00


----------



## lmhall2000

Looking back over the past 4 weeks, on the 1/10/15 Fantasy cruise (Eastern) the VGT came out first at 2276, then one week it would dip to 1976, then back to 2276, then back to 1996..and now just a few days before the cruise it is showing all three categories available...is it common for VGT or any level to change week to week?


----------



## Justacruiser

The *GT rates CAN come and go for a particular cruise.  They allocate so many of that type, and then with more rooms available they can reopen.  Normally they won't drop the particular *GT rate.  That is a little uncommon.

By the way, not much excitement for the MTO's for today 1/8/2015.... but

MTO (7)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00


By the way, I am predicting some more discounts tomorrow and expecially next week.  Hope I am right!

We'll see tomorrow!


----------



## kimanaFL

I hope you're right, especially since I can't get the new 4-day *GTs to show up for me. I tried all of them and FLR and it keeps giving me the error message:

"We apologize, but the vacation dates you've selected are currently sold out. We invite you to check back again later as space may become available; or, if your schedule is flexible, to select another date or destination. Thank you for your interest in Disney Cruise Line."


----------



## Justacruiser

kimanaFL said:


> I hope you're right, especially since I can't get the new 4-day *GTs to show up for me. I tried all of them and FLR and it keeps giving me the error message:
> 
> "We apologize, but the vacation dates you've selected are currently sold out. We invite you to check back again later as space may become available; or, if your schedule is flexible, to select another date or destination. Thank you for your interest in Disney Cruise Line."



call DCL at 800-951-3532 or 800-449-3380.  The dates I posted are there, I doubled checked.  They probably won't last long!  By the way, sometimes I see the information before the call center does.  Let them know that they are on their web-site IF they question.


----------



## Justacruiser

And they just threw a Disney Dream 1/12/15 4-Day for $1,412 (160 Per Night, Per person)

just thought I would pass it on!


----------



## kimkreis

Wanted to say thank you.  We just booked a VGT on the MTO code for the 31 Jan  Fantasy sailing.  Ended up with a great 4E room for the cruise.  Definitely a great deal.


----------



## Justacruiser

And...... as promised here are a few more *GT rates!  As of 1/9/2015!

NEW (4)
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	2/20/2015	IGT	$1,062.00	OGT	$1,122.00	VGT	$1,182.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT		VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,221.00

*GT (21)
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/12/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/19/2015	IGT	$1,252.00	OGT	$1,332.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/26/2015	IGT	$1,252.00	OGT	$1,332.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	2/20/2015	IGT	$1,062.00	OGT	$1,122.00	VGT	$1,182.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT		VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,444.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT	$2,305.00	OGT		VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,500.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,501.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/11/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00

more to come............


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is an updated MTO rates for 1/9/2015

NEW (1)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,577.00

CHANGES (1)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,577.00

MTO (8)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,577.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,577.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00

more to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

And here is an updated FLR rates as of 1/9/2015.  Sorry nothing exciting!

FLR  (5)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	FLR/I	$1,717.00	FLR/O	$1,857.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,495.00	FLR/O	$1,635.00	FLR/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,500.00	FLR/O	$1,640.00	FLR/V	$2,060.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,780.00	FLR/O	$1,920.00	FLR/V	$2,480.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the CAN rates for today 1/9/2015

CHANGES (4)
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,129.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,331.00	CAN/V	4B	$3,462.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,027.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,072.00	CAN/V	5B	$2,800.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	CAN/I	11A	$1,318.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,502.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,750.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	CAN/I	11B	$1,326.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,558.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,814.00

CAN (6)
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	CAN/I	11B	$2,129.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,331.00	CAN/V	4B	$3,462.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,027.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,072.00	CAN/V	5B	$2,800.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,704.00	CAN/V	7A	$3,958.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,581.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,872.00	CAN/V	7A	$4,339.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	CAN/I	11A	$1,318.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,502.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,750.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	CAN/I	11B	$1,326.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,558.00	CAN/V	5B	$1,814.00


----------



## uflaw

Can someone let me know if you can do a VGT booking if you have 5 people (2 adults and 3 children)?  

Thank you!


----------



## Justacruiser

uflaw said:


> Can someone let me know if you can do a VGT booking if you have 5 people (2 adults and 3 children)?
> 
> Thank you!



generally not, place the 2 adults and the 3 kids is the How Many Guests box.  With a family of 5 you are limited to the categories you can be in.  Depending on the kids ages, you could get to *GT rooms cheaper than 1 room at regular price.  Would give you two tvs and two bathrooms.  One adult just has to to be assigned in each room, doesn't matter where you sleep.

I did a quick check and didn't see any *GT's for a family of 5.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

New to Disney cursing.  Can someone tell me what CAN rates are?


----------



## houseofduck

CAN are Canadian discount rates!


----------



## Justacruiser

Wanna be Ariel said:


> New to Disney cursing.  Can someone tell me what CAN rates are?



Canada resident


----------



## astronautmom

Justacruiser said:


> generally not, place the 2 adults and the 3 kids is the How Many Guests box.  With a family of 5 you are limited to the categories you can be in.  Depending on the kids ages, you could get to *GT rooms cheaper than 1 room at regular price.  Would give you two tvs and two bathrooms.  One adult just has to to be assigned in each room, doesn't matter where you sleep.
> 
> I did a quick check and didn't see any *GT's for a family of 5.



I know the point of *GT is that you don't get to choose or know your room, so I'm assuming you have no control over whether those rooms could be connected or close to each other?


----------



## Justacruiser

astronautmom said:


> I know the point of *GT is that you don't get to choose or know your room, so I'm assuming you have no control over whether those rooms could be connected or close to each other?



when you make the reservation, you can let them know if you want to link reservations or want to request rooms close to each other.  They try to get you close to family.  The key is to link the reservations!  How old are the kids?


----------



## uflaw

Justacruiser said:


> when you make the reservation, you can let them know if you want to link reservations or want to request rooms close to each other.  They try to get you close to family.  The key is to link the reservations!  How old are the kids?



Thank you for the information so far.

The kids are 11, 11, and 9. 

So your recommendation is to get two rooms?


----------



## hollypoast

What is a sleeper rate? (I've seen listed in rate lists.) Thanks!


----------



## Bree

hollypoast said:


> What is a sleeper rate? (I've seen listed in rate lists.) Thanks!



Read the very 1st post in this thread.


----------



## Justacruiser

uflaw said:


> Thank you for the information so far.
> 
> The kids are 11, 11, and 9.
> 
> So your recommendation is to get two rooms?



You have to ask about the worst case senerio.  If you booked *GT and your rooms weren't next to each other, would that be ok?  If you feel that they are responsible and would be fine with you looking in on them, then ok.  Or if you and your spouse didn't mind staying the night in different cabins, then ok.  The 2 rooms gives you double the space, bathrooms, and tvs.  You could get a VGT and an IGT and ask that they be linked and across from each other. You would have to book it one adult in each room.  By the way you could also book 2 VGT's, 2 IGT, or 2 OGT's.  You can compare the prices for the 1 room with 5 with no discount to the above options.


----------



## lexiconjoe

Now that there *GT before and after the 3/14 & 3/15 sailings, what do you think the chances are for either one of them getting *GT?


----------



## Justacruiser

lexiconjoe said:


> Now that there *GT before and after the 3/14 & 3/15 sailings, what do you think the chances are for either one of them getting *GT?



at just a glance, there is more of a change for the *GT for the 3/14 cruise.  I think it will come and go quick, but it loks like there could be to me.  If you are wanting a VGT rate for 3/15, I would count that one out.  IMHO only


----------



## Justacruiser

I haven't done my SLEEPER Rates lately, here they are THRU 12/31/2015


1/19/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
1/23/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					5E	$197.00
1/26/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					5E	$197.00
5/8/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$200.00
9/7/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
9/11/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
9/14/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - I			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
9/18/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	5E	$200.00
9/21/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					5E	$197.00
9/25/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
9/28/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8D	$174.00	5C	$200.00
10/1/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6B	$200.00
11/2/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					6A	$198.00
11/6/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					7A	$192.00
11/13/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A					5E	$197.00
11/16/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
11/30/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			8B	$174.00	5C	$200.00
12/4/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9C	$168.00	5C	$200.00
12/7/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9A	$172.00	5C	$200.00
12/11/2015	Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A			9B	$170.00	5C	$200.00
12/14/2015	Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - C			9B	$175.00	5E	$197.00
9/5/2015	Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C			9B	$175.00		
9/12/2015	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A			9C	$174.00	6B	$200.00
9/19/2015	Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C			9B	$175.00	7A	$192.00
9/26/2015	Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A					6B	$200.00
11/14/2015	Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C					7A	$197.00
11/28/2015	Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A					7A	$197.00
1/25/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B			9B	$168.00		
2/1/2015	Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	11C	$143.00	9C	$169.00		
9/30/2015	Magic, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10C	$150.00	9A	$172.00	5C	$196.00
10/4/2015	Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$140.00	9B	$156.00	5A	$192.00
10/9/2015	Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10B	$145.00	9A	$166.00	6A	$195.00
10/18/2015	Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10A	$146.00	9A	$166.00	5A	$192.00
10/23/2015	Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10A	$146.00	9A	$166.00	5A	$192.00
10/28/2015	Magic, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - F	10C	$145.00	9A	$166.00	5A	$192.00
11/6/2015	Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10B	$135.00	9C	$151.00	5A	$192.00
11/11/2015	Magic, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10A	$146.00	9A	$166.00	5B	$194.00
11/15/2015	Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10A	$146.00	9C	$151.00	5A	$192.00
11/20/2015	Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	11A	$150.00	9B	$174.00	7A	$195.00
11/29/2015	Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10A	$146.00	9C	$151.00	5A	$170.00
12/4/2015	Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B	10A	$146.00	9D	$151.00	5A	$170.00
12/9/2015	Magic, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	10A	$146.00	9C	$151.00	5B	$165.00
12/13/2015	Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10A	$146.00	9C	$151.00	5A	$170.00
1/18/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11A	$140.00	9B	$162.00		
1/23/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C					5A	$199.00
1/28/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B			9A	$166.00		
2/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	10B	$150.00	9C	$163.00	5A	$199.00
2/6/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11A	$150.00	9C	$169.00	5C	$196.00
2/11/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11B	$150.00	9B	$198.00		
2/20/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	10C	$150.00	9B	$168.00	6A	$195.00
2/25/2015	Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B	11B	$150.00	9B	$174.00		
3/1/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	11B	$150.00	9C	$175.00		
4/17/2015	Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	11C	$150.00	9C	$175.00		
5/1/2015	Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	11C	$122.00	9B	$168.00	6A	$195.00
10/23/2015	Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise - A	10A	$146.00	9A	$166.00	6A	$195.00
12/11/2015	Wonder, 7 Night Bahamian Cruise A			9D	$170.00		

more to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts as of 1/12/2015

NEW (1)
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00

CHANGES (3)
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00

*GT (18)
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/19/2015	IGT	$1,252.00	OGT	$1,332.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/26/2015	IGT	$1,252.00	OGT	$1,332.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	2/20/2015	IGT	$1,062.00	OGT	$1,122.00	VGT	$1,182.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$1,857.00	OGT		VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,500.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,501.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	$2,475.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00

*PP Rate (Price Per Person/Per Night (2 adults)*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/19/2015	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$150.00	VGT	$160.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/26/2015	IGT	$140.00	OGT	$150.00	VGT	$160.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	2/20/2015	IGT	$155.00	OGT	$165.00	VGT	$175.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT	$120.00	OGT		VGT	$150.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$124.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$146.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$110.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$110.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT		OGT	$130.00	VGT	$160.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$137.00	OGT	$157.00	VGT	$214.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$110.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$160.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$110.00	OGT	$130.00	VGT	$160.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$139.00	OGT	$159.00	VGT	$214.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$139.00	OGT	$159.00	VGT	$214.00

some really nice discounts out there right now!

more to come.....


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO rates for 1/12/2015

NEW (3)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00

CHANGES (1)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00

MTO (11)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,577.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00

PP Rates for MTO
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$80.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$100.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$80.00	MTO/O	$90.00	MTO/V	$100.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O	$90.00	MTO/V	$100.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$80.00	MTO/O	$90.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$130.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$160.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$160.00

more to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

And the FLR rates for 1/12/2015 are:

FLR (4)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	FLR/I	$1,717.00	FLR/O	$1,857.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,495.00	FLR/O	$1,635.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,780.00	FLR/O	$1,920.00	FLR/V	$2,480.00


----------



## aggiedog

Perhaps it is somewhere in the 55 pages of this thread, but could someone define the acronyms you're all using?

*GT? MTO? FLR?


----------



## AquaDame

aggiedog said:


> Perhaps it is somewhere in the 55 pages of this thread, but could someone define the acronyms you're all using?
> 
> *GT? MTO? FLR?



*GT is the restricted rate open to everyone where * is for the three categories, so there is an I(nside)GT, O(ceanview)GT & V(erandah)GT. You will pay X per night for these, and are 'guaranteed' at least a room in the lowest of those three categories - an IGT is at least a 11C, and OGT is at least a 9D and the VGT is at least a 7A. You could theoretically get a higher category room as Disney sees fit as they fill the ship. The downside is that you do not get to choose your room, may not change it once it is assigned, will not know until perhaps the day you get onto the ship (though often they do assign them much earlier), you must pay in full at the time of booking and there are no refunds. MTO is the military rate and FLR is the Florida resident rate.


----------



## aggiedog

Thank you!


----------



## SEADisneyGirls

What are your thoughts on a FLR being released for the Dream 2/20/15 sailing?  Debating on grabbing the VGT because I haven't seen a FLR on a 3 night in quite a while.


----------



## mthu23

Are *GT rates only released on Mondays or at anytime throughout the week?

Also, is it just wishful thinking to hope that any of the early April cruises (spring break/week after Easter) will get a *GT rate?


----------



## oklamomof4boys

Justacruiser said:


> at just a glance, there is more of a change for the *GT for the 3/14 cruise.  I think it will come and go quick, but it loks like there could be to me.  If you are wanting a VGT rate for 3/15, I would count that one out.  IMHO only



Just out of curiosity, are you talking about the Magic WC on 3/15?  If so why do you not think there won't be a VGT for it?  There are still lots of rooms left.  I've never done GT, or even really looked into it, so I don't know what all plays into it.


----------



## Justacruiser

SEADisneyGirls said:


> What are your thoughts on a FLR being released for the Dream 2/20/15 sailing?  Debating on grabbing the VGT because I haven't seen a FLR on a 3 night in quite a while.



I haven't noticed FLR on 3 days either.  Actually very few *GT's on 3-day period.  You could wait a week, but I wouldn't wait past last.  I am always nervous about the cruises on fri-sun.  It wouldn't take much in get me to grab a *GT.


----------



## Justacruiser

mthu23 said:


> Are *GT rates only released on Mondays or at anytime throughout the week?
> 
> Also, is it just wishful thinking to hope that any of the early April cruises (spring break/week after Easter) will get a *GT rate?



usually Easter has some discounts, however this year it is tied with a lot of spring breaks the week after.  *GT rates can come out anytime.  I see alot on Tues and Friday..... but that's why i check every day.


----------



## mthu23

Thank you for your response! And for taking the time to list all these rates!


----------



## SEADisneyGirls

Justacruiser said:


> I haven't noticed FLR on 3 days either.  Actually very few *GT's on 3-day period.  You could wait a week, but I wouldn't wait past last.  I am always nervous about the cruises on fri-sun.  It wouldn't take much in get me to grab a *GT.



Thank you!  And thanks for taking the time to update this thread.  It has been a wonderful resource!


----------



## Kathysf1014

HI Cruiser,  What are the chances that the 7 day for 3/21 or 3/22 will become available for FLR.  I can take advantage of the MTO but i need an additonal cabin for my parents. do you think i have any hope? 

thankyou for all your help


----------



## Kathysf1014

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the MTO rates for 1/12/2015
> 
> NEW (3)
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$0.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00
> 
> CHANGES (1)
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
> 
> MTO (11)
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,577.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$0.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00
> 
> PP Rates for MTO
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$80.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$100.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$80.00	MTO/O	$90.00	MTO/V	$100.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O	$90.00	MTO/V	$100.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$80.00	MTO/O	$90.00	MTO/V
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$145.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O		MTO/V
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$90.00	MTO/O	$100.00	MTO/V	$130.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$160.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$110.00	MTO/O	$120.00	MTO/V	$160.00
> 
> more to come!


HI Cruiser, What are the chances that the 7 day for 3/21 or 3/22 will become available for FLR. I can take advantage of the MTO but i need an additonal cabin for my parents. do you think i have any hope? 

thankyou for all your help


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the DISCOUNT rates for today 1/14/2015

NEW (1)
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT

*GT (18)
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/19/2015	IGT	$1,252.00	OGT	$1,332.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/26/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,332.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	2/20/2015	IGT	$1,062.00	OGT	$1,122.00	VGT	$1,182.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,277.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,500.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,501.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT

MTO (11)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/17/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,577.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I		MTO/O	$1,437.00	MTO/V	$1,577.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00

FLR (4)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	FLR/I	$1,717.00	FLR/O	$1,857.00	FLR/V	$1,997.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	FLR/I	$1,765.00	FLR/O	$1,905.00	FLR/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,495.00	FLR/O	$1,635.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,780.00	FLR/O	$1,920.00	FLR/V	$2,480.00


----------



## momof2n2

I can't thank you enough for doing this Justacruiser!  

We're getting closer to the dates we are considering. (Although, it might just be for historical purposes, as we just put some money into our kitchen. If we don't go this spring, it's 2016 or bust!!)


----------



## Justacruiser

momof2n2 said:


> I can't thank you enough for doing this Justacruiser!
> 
> We're getting closer to the dates we are considering. (Although, it might just be for historical purposes, as we just put some money into our kitchen. If we don't go this spring, it's 2016 or bust!!)



thanks


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for 1/15/2015!

NEW (3)
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$1,348.00	OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,404.00	VGT

CHANGES	 (1)
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00

*GT (17)
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/19/2015	IGT	$1,252.00	OGT	$1,332.00	VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	1/26/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	2/20/2015	IGT	$1,062.00	OGT	$1,122.00	VGT	$1,182.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	$2,220.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT		OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,500.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	$2,465.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,404.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$1,348.00	OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00

Here are the MTO (9)

Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,716.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	1/18/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00


----------



## Justacruiser

ere are the discounts for this morning 1/20/2015.  Enjoy!

NEW *GT  (3)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$3,019.00

*GT  (17)
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	2/20/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$1,182.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$2,221.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,404.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$1,348.00	OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00

New MTO  (2)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,500.00	MTO/O	$1,640.00	MTO/V	$2,060.00

MTO  (9)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$1,576.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,500.00	MTO/O	$1,640.00	MTO/V	$2,060.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00

New FLR  (2)
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,495.00	FLR/O	$1,635.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,990.00	FLR/O	$2,340.00	FLR/V	$2,690.00

FLR  (3)
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,495.00	FLR/O	$1,635.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,780.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,990.00	FLR/O	$2,340.00	FLR/V	$2,690.00


----------



## small6no0

New to the *GT option. Thanks for posting about them! Where are these rates published and how often? Are these 2 person rates? If so how does adding kids work?


----------



## Justacruiser

small6no0 said:


> New to the *GT option. Thanks for posting about them! Where are these rates published and how often? Are these 2 person rates? If so how does adding kids work?



First, the rates I post are for 2 adults.  

I reference the DisneyCruise.com web site.  At the top, select the "Search for a Cruise", then "Find a Cruise".  On the right hand side, selct the number of guests the "How many Guests?"  Then select the "Where do you want to go?  When do you want to go? and the Ship.  Then select "CHECK AVAILABILITY".  If there is a IGT, OGT, or VGT they will show up when select the specific date you are interest.  There is NOT someplace to see all the discounts that I am unaware of besides this thread.  Otherwise you have to work your way thru the cruise dates to find the *GT specials.

Sometimes they do have some discounts listed.  go to "Search for a Cruise", Then "Special Offers", currently there is a TAB for "Lower Rates on Cruises from Port Canaveral FL.

Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## small6no0

Justacruiser said:


> First, the rates I post are for 2 adults.
> 
> I reference the DisneyCruise.com web site.  At the top, select the "Search for a Cruise", then "Find a Cruise".  On the right hand side, selct the number of guests the "How many Guests?"  Then select the "Where do you want to go?  When do you want to go? and the Ship.  Then select "CHECK AVAILABILITY".  If there is a IGT, OGT, or VGT they will show up when select the specific date you are interest.  There is NOT someplace to see all the discounts that I am unaware of besides this thread.  Otherwise you have to work your way thru the cruise dates to find the *GT specials.
> 
> Sometimes they do have some discounts listed.  go to "Search for a Cruise", Then "Special Offers", currently there is a TAB for "Lower Rates on Cruises from Port Canaveral FL.
> 
> Let me know if you have other questions.



Thanks justacruiser! Even more impressed and grateful for your sharing your searches. Any advice or cautions about using these rates?


----------



## Frozen2014

What is an MTO rate vs a GT rate?

I'm assuming that FLR rates are for Florida Residents only.


----------



## kimkreis

Frozen2014 said:


> What is an MTO rate vs a GT rate?  I'm assuming that FLR rates are for Florida Residents only.



MTO is military. Active, retired.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the discounts for today 1/21/2015.

*GT Changes
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	2/20/2015	IGT	$1,062.00	OGT		VGT	$1,182.00

*GT
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	2/20/2015	IGT	$1,062.00	OGT		VGT	$1,182.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	IGT	$1,912.00	OGT	$1,996.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,404.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00

Military - MTO
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	1/24/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O	$1,436.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O	$1,635.00	MTO/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,500.00	MTO/O	$1,640.00	MTO/V	$2,060.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00


----------



## mom4fun

May 2015 panama canal OGT rates are out.


----------



## Justacruiser

mom4fun said:


> May 2015 panama canal OGT rates are out.



thanks, here is the info...... will roll into report later today.

5/1/2015 - Disney Wonder - 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A    
OGT $4312.66  PPP/PN $135


----------



## lmhall2000

Now I'm just driving myself crazy  We are waiting on GT rates for an early May cruise...you've been at this for over a year so I checked last year's GT rates for the week I'm going...they stayed the same from the time it opened (at about 60 days out) for most GT sailings on any week. But, this year, I've seen the lowest prices hit at about 2 weeks before the sailing...a savings of about $500 (we're booking two rooms)...but no guarantees any sailing will have this dip...oh sigh.  You've given us information, now I just need a crystal ball  It is great having the history to go back and check!


----------



## Alexle2007

I am going crazy too! I had a GTY for an end of April cruise (4/25 Eastern Caribbean) but took a gamble that there would be VGT rates that were lower. Hoping it pays off since it is supposed to be for DH's 50th.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for *GT for tdoay 1/22/2015.  It is nice to see that folks actually look at this thread.

NEW (3)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$2,360.00	OGT	$2,444.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$2,361.00	OGT	$2,445.00	VGT	
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	5/1/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$4,313.00	VGT	$0.00

*GT (14)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$2,360.00	OGT	$2,444.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$2,361.00	OGT	$2,445.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,404.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	5/1/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$4,313.00	VGT	$0.00

more to come......


----------



## LITTLEKID58

We look at this thread everyday.. you are awesome doing this for us...


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the Military - MTO discounts for today 1/22/2015!

MTO Changes  (2)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,577.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00

MTO (6)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	1/31/2015	MTO/I	$1,297.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$1,577.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,495.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$2,055.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,500.00	MTO/O	$1,640.00	MTO/V	$2,060.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00

I am looking for more MTO discounts today or tomorrow!  We will see!  More to come.....


----------



## Justacruiser

Wow, and only 2 Florida - FLR discounts today 1/22/2015.

FLR (2)
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	FLR/I	$1,495.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,990.00	FLR/O	$2,340.00	FLR/V	$2,690.00


----------



## momof2n2

littlekid58 said:


> we look at this thread everyday.. You are awesome doing this for us...



this!


----------



## mthu23

LITTLEKID58 said:


> We look at this thread everyday.. you are awesome doing this for us...



Agreed!!


----------



## dcassetta

Never booked a GT myself, but was helping a friend with March dates.  The trip they wanted is no longer GT.  Do GT rates ever come back once they are gone?


----------



## Justacruiser

dcassetta said:


> Never booked a GT myself, but was helping a friend with March dates.  The trip they wanted is no longer GT.  Do GT rates ever come back once they are gone?



Sometimes they allocate a certain number of slots and when they sell out they resupply, but it's not something I bank on.  I would have them call DCL today and see if they have any rooms.  Folks really do take a chance when the come out when they hold off.  Sometimes like on Thursday or Friday they will open a discount and by Monday it is gone.  Well, somethimes they reopen it with more slots on Monday.  But again, I would have them call today.  Those March discounts will go fast!  If you give me the exact date/ship I can keep an eye for you.


----------



## basketlacey

Justacruiser - I read this thread nearly every day!  I don't always post but I always look! 

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to do that Panama Canal cruise but I can't take two weeks off in May.  I think I might have to put that on my bucket list!


----------



## bafleyanne

I read this thread daily as well! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## ScooterPie

Thanks for listing this!


----------



## Justacruiser

Not much today 1/23/2015.

*GT  (12)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$2,360.00	OGT	$2,444.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$2,361.00	OGT	$2,445.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	1/25/2015	IGT	$1,775.00	OGT		VGT	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/8/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,055.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	5/1/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$4,313.00	VGT	$0.00

New MTO (1)
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00

MTO  (4)
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O	$1,625.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,500.00	MTO/O	$1,640.00	MTO/V	$2,060.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00

FLR (1)
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,990.00	FLR/O	$2,340.00	FLR/V	$2,690.00


----------



## WDW_Diane

Thanks, I'm still hoping for March 14, 15, 16.....  I appreciate the updates!


----------



## lexiconjoe

WDW_Diane said:


> Thanks, I'm still hoping for March 14, 15, 16.....  I appreciate the updates!



The March 15th Magic now has *GT


----------



## NoodlesMom

Thank you so much for this thread!  I was also following GT rates for March 15.  It looks like we got the last IGT rate for a room of 4 and they were just released yesterday. Only OGT and VGT available for 4 now.  If I hadn't subscribed to this thread, I would have missed out.


----------



## lexiconjoe

NoodlesMom said:


> Thank you so much for this thread!  I was also following GT rates for March 15.  It looks like we got the last IGT rate for a room of 4 and they were just released yesterday. Only OGT and VGT available for 4 now.  If I hadn't subscribed to this thread, I would have missed out.



That's great!


----------



## kimanaFL

I also check this thread every day! The Feb. 8 FLR is SO TEMPTING. Never seen a DCL that cheap per night per person. But it'd be just me and two young sons and I'm not sure I want to single parent it in such a stimulating environment for 7 days. :/ I wish I could convince a friend to join us!


----------



## lexiconjoe

kimanaFL said:


> I also check this thread every day! The Feb. 8 FLR is SO TEMPTING. Never seen a DCL that cheap per night per person. But it'd be just me and two young sons and I'm not sure I want to single parent it in such a stimulating environment for 7 days. :/ I wish I could convince a friend to join us!



You and both your boys will have a great time ... Go for it, you won't regret it


----------



## kimanaFL

lexiconjoe said:


> You and both your boys will have a great time ... Go for it, you won't regret it



I just checked on it again and it's gone. I guess my decision is made! Probably a good thing since we're hoping to all four go in April or May and two Disney cruises in a 2-3 month span would add up! We'll never find a deal that good again though, I bet! Poor DH has never been on DCL and I haven't stopped talking about it since we went without him a year ago.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is an early update for today 1/26/2015

NEW *GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	3/23/2015	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,212.00	VGT	$2,412.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/15/2015	IGT	$2,148.00	OGT	$2,428.00	VGT	$3,226.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	3/23/2015	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,212.00	VGT	$2,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	IGT	$2,080.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$2,360.00	OGT	$2,444.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$2,361.00	OGT	$2,445.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/15/2015	IGT	$2,148.00	OGT	$2,428.00	VGT	$3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	5/1/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$4,313.00	VGT	$0.00

more to come today!


----------



## Huntava

Thanks, will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is an update for today 1/26/2015

New *GT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	3/23/2015	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,212.00	VGT	$2,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/14/2015	IGT		OGT		VGT	$3,019.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$2,360.00	OGT	$2,444.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$2,361.00	OGT	$2,445.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/15/2015	IGT	$2,148.00	OGT	$2,428.00	VGT	$3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	5/1/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$4,313.00	VGT	$0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

here are the Military (MTO) rates for today 1/26/2015

MTO
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,500.00	MTO/O	$1,640.00	MTO/V	$2,060.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00


----------



## Hmskitt

Do they ever offer FL resident without doing GT offerings first.  Looking at Dream in March, there seems to be alot balcony rooms left... fingers crossed.


----------



## keighttf

Debating the best booking strategy. My fiance and I have decided to cruise on the Wonder WC on 3/15/15.

Option 1#: Book now. Get travel agent and Disney Visa credit.
Option 2#: Book next week while I am on the Dream with my parents. Get on board discount and credit and travel agent credit.
Option 3#: Wait and see if *GT rate comes out. Plan on getting travel agent credit.

So my main question is any thoughts on the possibility of *GT rate for this cruise and when might it come out? I see that most recent Wonder WC cruises have been getting *GT rates and the one at the beginning of March is already. However I did notice that even though many categories appear left the price is currently a lot higher than earlier Wonder cruises looking at the regular and not *GT rates.

Other question if you know, can you get the Disney Visa credit with a *GT rate? 

Thanks!


----------



## NUHuskies#1

Subscribing


----------



## Justacruiser

NUHuskies#1 said:


> Subscribing



thanks for joining us!


----------



## Justacruiser

Hmskitt said:


> Do they ever offer FL resident without doing GT offerings first.  Looking at Dream in March, there seems to be alot balcony rooms left... fingers crossed.



I have seen them offer FLR without another discount offer.  Those offers are generally last minutes, within 2-3 weeks of sailing.  IMHO they would offer those when they have a limited amount of rooms they are trying to sell and know they can get some quick sells from FLR residents.  Again, IMHO only.


----------



## Justacruiser

keighttf said:


> Debating the best booking strategy. My fiance and I have decided to cruise on the Wonder WC on 3/15/15.
> 
> Option 1#: Book now. Get travel agent and Disney Visa credit.
> Option 2#: Book next week while I am on the Dream with my parents. Get on board discount and credit and travel agent credit.
> Option 3#: Wait and see if *GT rate comes out. Plan on getting travel agent credit.
> 
> So my main question is any thoughts on the possibility of *GT rate for this cruise and when might it come out? I see that most recent Wonder WC cruises have been getting *GT rates and the one at the beginning of March is already. However I did notice that even though many categories appear left the price is currently a lot higher than earlier Wonder cruises looking at the regular and not *GT rates.
> 
> Other question if you know, can you get the Disney Visa credit with a *GT rate?
> 
> Thanks!



There will probably be some discounts offered this week, hopefully today!  If they offer the *GT I would jump on it.  If not, I would go ahead and book while on board next week and get what they offer with the discounts, and give them your travel agent information.  I am a verandah guy, and I looked at your date requested all rooms are in a Guarantee Status.

And from what I understand, you can get the Visa discount after you sail, but it has to be a new reservation you PIF.  Any other experienced Visa discounts can hop in and give the answer if I am incorrect.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are today's 1/27/2015 *GT discounts

NEW
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	3/23/2015	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,212.00	VGT	$2,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$2,360.00	OGT	$2,444.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$2,361.00	OGT	$2,445.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/15/2015	IGT	$2,148.00	OGT	$2,428.00	VGT	$3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,396.00	VGT	
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	5/1/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$4,313.00	VGT	$0.00

more to come, hopefully...... I haven't looked for the MTO/FLR discounts.  We will see!


----------



## lanejudy

keighttf said:


> Other question if you know, can you get the Disney Visa credit with a *GT rate?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you should be able to get the DCC ($50 Disney Visa onboard credit) with a *GT.  Note that the DCC offer states it is currently a "beverage credit" good towards beverage purchases onboard.  There is a thread or two on the main forum about this.  We haven't had report of how the restriction is being handled onboard.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are today's 1/27/2015 MTO discounts.


Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,500.00	MTO/O	$1,640.00	MTO/V	$2,060.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O	$1,920.00	MTO/V	$2,480.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the 1 FLR discount for today 1/27/2015

Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,990.00	FLR/O	$2,340.00	FLR/V	$2,690.00

And here is the CAN Discounts

CAN CHANGES
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	CAN/I	10B	$1,398.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,462.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,790.00

CAN
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,704.00	CAN/V	7A	$3,958.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,581.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,872.00	CAN/V	7A	$4,339.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	CAN/I	10B	$1,398.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,462.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,790.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	CAN/I	11A	$1,406.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,558.00	CAN/V


----------



## Frozen2014

Justacruiser said:


> Here is the 1 FLR discount for today 1/27/2015
> 
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,990.00	FLR/O	$2,340.00	FLR/V	$2,690.00
> 
> And here is the CAN Discounts
> 
> CAN CHANGES
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	CAN/I	10B	$1,398.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,462.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,790.00
> 
> CAN
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,401.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,704.00	CAN/V	7A	$3,958.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	CAN/I	11C	$2,581.00	CAN/O	9D	$2,872.00	CAN/V	7A	$4,339.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	CAN/I	10B	$1,398.00	CAN/O	9D	$1,462.00	CAN/V	5A	$1,790.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C	2/6/2015	CAN/I	11A	$1,406.00	CAN/O	9C	$1,558.00	CAN/V



I think the Canadian rates on the Wonder are all sold out.  Just did a search and it said so.


----------



## Justacruiser

Frozen2014 said:


> I think the Canadian rates on the Wonder are all sold out.  Just did a search and it said so.



thanks, but I just verified they are still there.  Even for a family up to the size of 4.  Did you put the CAN is the Special Offers Available box?  Maybe they put more rooms out there this morning.  Who knows?


----------



## Frozen2014

Justacruiser said:


> thanks, but I just verified they are still there.  Even for a family up to the size of 4.  Did you put the CAN is the Special Offers Available box?  Maybe they put more rooms out there this morning.  Who knows?



Ah now I see.  Entered everything correctly (with CAN code) but selected March 2015 instead of Feb 2015 for Wonder dates.  Thanks.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today 1/28/2015 *GT information!

NEW
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	3/23/2015	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,212.00	VGT	$2,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$2,360.00	OGT	$2,444.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$2,361.00	OGT	$2,445.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/15/2015	IGT	$2,148.00	OGT	$2,428.00	VGT	$3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	5/1/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$4,313.00	VGT	$0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the MTO discounts for 1/28/2015.

MTO
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/1/2015	MTO/I	$1,485.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,500.00	MTO/O	$1,640.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$2,480.00


----------



## Grumpymom73

I'm sure_Justacruiser_ will be posting this soon, but since I happen to notice it when it popped up I thought I would post.  The 3/28/15 sailing on the Fantasy now has a VGT rate up.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for *GT for today 1/29/2015!

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$2,570.00	OGT	$2,752.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	3/14/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	3/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	4/11/2015	IGT	$2,535.00	OGT	$2,619.00	VGT	$2,787.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	3/6/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,706.00	VGT	$1,956.00

CHANGES
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	5/1/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,888.00	VGT	$0.00

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	3/23/2015	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,212.00	VGT	$2,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$2,360.00	OGT	$2,444.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$2,361.00	OGT	$2,445.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	3/14/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$2,570.00	OGT	$2,752.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	3/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	4/11/2015	IGT	$2,535.00	OGT	$2,619.00	VGT	$2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT	$2,143.00	OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/15/2015	IGT	$2,148.00	OGT	$2,428.00	VGT	$3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	3/6/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,706.00	VGT	$1,956.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	5/1/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,888.00	VGT	$0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for today 1/29/2015!

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,436.00	MTO/O	$1,576.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	MTO/I	$1,437.00	MTO/O	$1,577.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,715.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00

MTO
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,436.00	MTO/O	$1,576.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	MTO/I	$1,437.00	MTO/O	$1,577.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,715.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,500.00	MTO/O	$1,640.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$2,480.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the FLR discounts for 1/29/2015

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	FLR/I	$1,717.00	FLR/O	$1,857.00	FLR/V	

FLR
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	FLR/I	$1,717.00	FLR/O	$1,857.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,990.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	$2,690.00


----------



## Alexle2007

Getting closer to the cruise I want to book!


----------



## kimanaFL

Alexle2007 said:


> Getting closer to the cruise I want to book!



Same here!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for today 1/30/2015

NEW
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00

MTO
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/7/2015	MTO/I	$1,296.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,436.00	MTO/O	$1,576.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	MTO/I	$1,437.00	MTO/O	$1,577.00	MTO/V	$0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	MTO/I	$1,715.00	MTO/O	$1,856.00	MTO/V	$2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,500.00	MTO/O	$1,640.00	MTO/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	MTO/I	$1,780.00	MTO/O		MTO/V	$2,480.00


----------



## Justacruiser

No changes for the FLR discounts for today 1/30/2015

FLR
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	FLR/I	$1,717.00	FLR/O	$1,857.00	FLR/V	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	FLR/I	$1,990.00	FLR/O		FLR/V	$2,690.00


----------



## Justacruiser

And..... here are the *GT discounts for today 1/30/2015

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A	3/23/2015	IGT	$2,132.00	OGT	$2,212.00	VGT	$2,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	2/21/2015	IGT	$2,360.00	OGT		VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	2/28/2015	IGT	$2,361.00	OGT	$2,445.00	VGT	
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/7/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	3/14/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B	3/21/2015	IGT	$2,570.00	OGT	$2,752.00	VGT	$2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	3/28/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$0.00	VGT	$3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C	4/11/2015	IGT	$2,535.00	OGT	$2,619.00	VGT	$2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	2/15/2015	IGT		OGT	$2,423.00	VGT	$3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	2/22/2015	IGT	$1,780.00	OGT	$2,060.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT	$1,765.00	OGT	$2,045.00	VGT	
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/8/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/15/2015	IGT	$2,148.00	OGT	$2,428.00	VGT	$3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B	3/22/2015	IGT	$2,158.00	OGT	$2,438.00	VGT	$3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A	3/1/2015	IGT		OGT	$1,548.00	VGT	$1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C	3/6/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$1,706.00	VGT	$1,956.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A	5/1/2015	IGT	$0.00	OGT	$3,888.00	VGT	$0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the *GT information for today 2/2/2015!

Changes
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 2/21/2015 IGT $2,360.00 OGT $2,444.00 VGT

*GT
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 2/21/2015 IGT $2,360.00 OGT $2,444.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT $2,570.00 OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 2/15/2015 IGT OGT $2,423.00 VGT $3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 IGT $1,780.00 OGT $2,060.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT $1,765.00 OGT $2,045.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the MTO information for today 2/2/2015

MTO
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 2/21/2015 MTO/I $1,436.00 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 MTO/I $1,437.00 MTO/O $1,577.00 MTO/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I $1,715.00 MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 MTO/I $1,500.00 MTO/O $1,640.00 MTO/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00


----------



## kimanaFL

I'm very curious why they're doing so many great MTO discounts but almost no FLR discounts. Is that typical? Seems like there were a lot of FLR discounts last year.


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are the FLR discounts for today 2/2/2015

Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 FLR/I $1,717.00 FLR/O $1,857.00 FLR/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I $1,990.00 FLR/O FLR/V $2,690.00


I am thinking we will


kimanaFL said:


> I'm very curious why they're doing so many great MTO discounts but almost no FLR discounts. Is that typical? Seems like there were a lot of FLR discounts last year.


 
I think there normally about the same amount of MTO than FLR discounts.  I do think that they offer some FLR discounts closer to sail dates because of the percieved flexibilty of living in FLR.  That helps them sell some empty rooms at the last minute.  IMHO only.


----------



## kimanaFL

Justacruiser said:


> I think there normally about the same amount of MTO than FLR discounts.  I do think that they offer some FLR discounts closer to sail dates because of the percieved flexibilty of living in FLR.  That helps them sell some empty rooms at the last minute.  IMHO only.



I just keep seeing 6-8 MTO discounts at a time and I think we've only had 4 FLR discounts altogether this year so far. :/ I keep checking all the way up to day before and there just aren't any. I am glad they give military families so many options though!


----------



## Justacruiser

And got my first LIKE!  THANKS!


----------



## Flossbolna

Justacruiser said:


> And got my first LIKE!  THANKS!


You are welcome.  I really love your thread, but don't post as I don't want to clutter the thread. I think the new like feature is great to let people know that I appreciate their effort!


----------



## Trera

Been looking for that just right priced cruise to take our first Magic cruise and booked the 3/22/15 with the FLR rate today. Cant wait as we have only been on the Dream and Fantasy before.

Thanks for the pricing updates!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Glad you got the FLR rate!  Enjoy your cruise in a couple of months!


----------



## peterparker520

Great thread...Just came back from the Wonder this January. Hoping to get a good deal for the MAGIC in October...Will be here often


----------



## Justacruiser

peterparker520 said:


> Great thread...Just came back from the Wonder this January. Hoping to get a good deal for the MAGIC in October...Will be here often


 
How was the Wonder?


----------



## peterparker520

Justacruiser said:


> How was the Wonder?


It was our second time on the Wonder and it was just as great as the first time, the only negative was that we could not port in Castaway Cay because it was too wind...Now we want to try the re-imagined MAGIC.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the latest *GT discounts for today 2/2/2015

*Changes*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 2/15/2015 IGT $2,143.00 OGT $2,423.00 VGT $3,221.00

**GT*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT $2,570.00 OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 2/15/2015 IGT $2,143.00 OGT $2,423.00 VGT $3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## DVC96

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the latest *GT discounts for today 2/2/2015
> 
> *Changes*
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 2/15/2015 IGT $2,143.00 OGT $2,423.00 VGT $3,221.00
> 
> **GT*
> Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT $2,570.00 OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 2/15/2015 IGT $2,143.00 OGT $2,423.00 VGT $3,221.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
> Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


T


----------



## DVC96

Thanks so much for doing this! I look forward to your post everyday!


----------



## pixiejen

Do you think there is a chance of a GT rate on a Norway or Baltic cruise this summer? The first two of the season appear to have many staterooms available. Thanks!


----------



## closetmickey

I would like to hear predictions for Baltic discounts too!


----------



## Majorandensleymom

We are booked with deposit only 9/7/15 Dream.  First time on Disney so not understanding all the pricing.  Is there any thoughts on rates for this sailing? We have the current price of 2762 I think 2 adults kids 7 and 2


----------



## momof2n2

I used to check thread daily but with the demise of the app I doubt I will. So unappealing. 

Why does poll open/stay open each time I open this thread.


----------



## Justacruiser

pixiejen said:


> Do you think there is a chance of a GT rate on a Norway or Baltic cruise this summer? The first two of the season appear to have many staterooms available. Thanks!


 
It really looks like there are plenty of rooms, and 1 of my signs I  look for is if MAIN dining is still available, which it is for the 6/6, but not the 6/13.  Not sure about the *GT, but the prices for the 6/6 cruise are so much cheaper than the rest of the month.  If 6/6 is the date, watch the cruise price to see if it jumps, prices will increase IF demand increases.  IF there are *GT rates, they will probably go quick with folks outside the US going.  So, they COULD go quickly.


----------



## Justacruiser

Majorandensleymom said:


> We are booked with deposit only 9/7/15 Dream.  First time on Disney so not understanding all the pricing.  Is there any thoughts on rates for this sailing? We have the current price of 2762 I think 2 adults kids 7 and 2


 
That is really a good time of year to cruise with school starting for most kids in the US at that exact same time.  MY thought that there is a good chance there will be *GT rates.  IF discounts come out, they won't come out for a while.  But, I do NOT think the price for that particular cruise is going to go up.  The rate that cruise you are looking at is within my SLEEPER RATES (Oceanview and Verandah ONLY).  If you are wanting specific activities OR desire a specific dinner seating, you MIGHT book sooner than later.  If not, I would hold out.  Please remember IMHO only.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are today 2/4/2015 *GT rates.

*NEW (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 IGT $2,361.00 OGT VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 IGT OGT $2,060.00 VGT


*CHANGES (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00

**GT (15)
*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 IGT $2,361.00 OGT VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT $2,570.00 OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 2/15/2015 IGT OGT $2,423.00 VGT $3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 IGT OGT $2,060.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are today's MTO rates for 2/4/2015

*CHANGES*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O $1,920.00 MTO/V $2,480.00

*MTO*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 2/21/2015 MTO/I $1,436.00 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 MTO/I $1,437.00 MTO/O $1,577.00 MTO/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I $1,715.00 MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,640.00 MTO/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O $1,920.00 MTO/V $2,480.00


----------



## Justacruiser

No change with the FLR rates for 2/4/2015.

*FLR (2)
*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 FLR/I $1,717.00 FLR/O $1,857.00 FLR/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I $1,990.00 FLR/O FLR/V $2,690.00


----------



## Justacruiser

*Just a quick request, some of you on occasion ask if I think there is going to be a particular discount on a future cruise.  And yes, you all know this is IMHO!  Please provide particular date, ship, number of cruisers, and I/O or V.  That would help me alot.  *

*By the way, thanks everyone for sticking with the thread for so long, we are now at more than 1,000 replies (although mostly mine, lol) (59th most ever) and almost 130,000 Views (64th most ever)!  Thanks ALL! *

*More to come!!!*


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Looking for Magic May 10 2015 FLR rates verandah if possible lo, hopefully they will be F L R rates


----------



## Justacruiser

First glance......
Main Dining is still open so, a lot of open rooms in general
Looks like alot of verandah rooms left
Last year (2014) they did offer *GT and MTO discounts during the same period.


----------



## Alexle2007

Thoughts on the 4/25/15 Fantasy Eastern Caribbean for 3 cruisers VGT or 4/26/15 Magic Western Caribbean, 3 cruises, VGT?


----------



## Justacruiser

both will likely offer *GT IMHO.  At this point anyway.


----------



## 3Adevas

Thank you so much for keeping this thread up! I love it! Watching for 2A/1child for 5/3/15 Magic Western Caribbean VGT...what do you think? I am hopeful since kids are still in school...


----------



## Justacruiser

Sure, I would figure they would also for *GT.  I am glad you like the thread!


----------



## cashe

I just want you to know I check this multile times a day! Thank you! 

I'm currently waiting for FLR rates for May 14-18 on the dream. Thank you!


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

Thoughts on Dream 5/18/15 for 2 adults?  do you think there might be discounts?  I or O? thanks so much!


----------



## goterps1986

Any chance of the 3 nt on 4/24 or maybe the 4/17?  Thanks


----------



## tidefan

Thanks for this thread! Any *GT hope for the 3/29 Magic?


----------



## basketlacey

I am surprised not see *GT rates for the 4/4 cruise.  I know it's a holiday week and for many Spring Break but last I checked, there was still quite a bit of availability.  Maybe they just hope that people will book it at regular fare last minute?  We're already PIF but I was just curious to see if it would be discounted.  I was shocked at the price on this cruise.  I lucked into a GTY 8C room (5 people) that popped up and I snagged it.  I'm happy to have saved significantly by moving from Verandah to Ocean View.  But still curious to see if *GT rate pops up.  Maybe we could convince someone to cruise with us!


----------



## Justacruiser

cashe said:


> I just want you to know I check this multile times a day! Thank you!
> 
> I'm currently waiting for FLR rates for May 14-18 on the dream. Thank you!


 
looks like they have some opening still, however the Main Dining is not an option anymore.  Plus there is only 1 7A and the 5D's are GTY status.  I would watch that closely.  When is school out in Florida?


----------



## Justacruiser

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> Thoughts on Dream 5/18/15 for 2 adults?  do you think there might be discounts?  I or O? thanks so much!


 
for the Oceanview, not likely.  9C,8c, and 8A are all in a GTY status with only 9B allowing you to be able to select a room.  For Inside rooms only 5A will allow you to select a room (5 rooms total).  So, IMHO I don't see this will be discounted.


----------



## Justacruiser

goterps1986 said:


> Any chance of the 3 nt on 4/24 or maybe the 4/17?  Thanks


 
The Inside and Oceanview for both dates are pretty picked over.  However, they did offer some discounts for the same time last year.  I would think a VGT if anything, IMHO.


----------



## Justacruiser

tidefan said:


> Thanks for this thread! Any *GT hope for the 3/29 Magic?


 
I think there will probably be discounts.  I like that they hit Key West for a day.  I think that particular cruise is just overpriced right now.  IMHO only.


----------



## Justacruiser

basketlacey said:


> I am surprised not see *GT rates for the 4/4 cruise.  I know it's a holiday week and for many Spring Break but last I checked, there was still quite a bit of availability.  Maybe they just hope that people will book it at regular fare last minute?  We're already PIF but I was just curious to see if it would be discounted.  I was shocked at the price on this cruise.  I lucked into a GTY 8C room (5 people) that popped up and I snagged it.  I'm happy to have saved significantly by moving from Verandah to Ocean View.  But still curious to see if *GT rate pops up.  Maybe we could convince someone to cruise with us!


 
I am assuming you are talking Fantasy 7-Night Eastern.  Not a change of a IGT or OGT.  Right now the cheaper verandah 7A's, 6B's are GTY, and only 5 of the 5D's are left.  It could go VGT maybe.


----------



## cashe

I'm unsure when school is out. I'm texas where I am, school isn't out till June. Thank you, I guess I won't hold my breath. I was even thinking of just adding them to my room but it's 1300pp to add to our room!


----------



## happydisneymom

Wondering if there are changes for Disney Fantasy Eastern Cruise for July 4-11
not sure what other information is needed


----------



## goterps1986

Thanks for the info!  I was hoping for IGT/OGT but figured it was iffy. VGT might be okay.


----------



## mgpan

I think they are all overpriced, IMHO.  The only prices even close to past years are during weeks when kids are in school and those that are much less desirable.  Only with this thread do i have any hope of affording one in the next 12 months.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for today 2/5/2015.

*NEW (1)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00

*CHANGES (3)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 IGT $2,361.00 OGT $2,445.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 2/15/2015 IGT $2,143.00 OGT $2,423.00 VGT $3,221.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT $1,348.00 OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00

**GT (15)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 IGT $2,361.00 OGT $2,445.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 2/15/2015 IGT $2,143.00 OGT $2,423.00 VGT $3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 IGT OGT $2,060.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT $1,348.00 OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for today 2/5/2015.

*CHANGES (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 MTO/I $1,500.00 MTO/O $1,640.00 MTO/V

*MTO (6)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 2/21/2015 MTO/I $1,436.00 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 MTO/I $1,437.00 MTO/O $1,577.00 MTO/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I $1,715.00 MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 MTO/I $1,500.00 MTO/O $1,640.00 MTO/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,920.00 MTO/V $2,480.00


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are FLR discounts for today 2/5/2015.

*NEW (1)*
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $1,556.00 FLR/V $1,806.00

*FLR (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 FLR/I $110.00 FLR/O $120.00 FLR/V
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 FLR/I FLR/O $135.00 FLR/V $160.00


----------



## Justacruiser

mgpan said:


> I think they are all overpriced, IMHO.  The only prices even close to past years are during weeks when kids are in school and those that are much less desirable.  Only with this thread do i have any hope of affording one in the next 12 months.


 
LOL, if only I were able to control the discounts!  I only report them.


----------



## momof2n2

Some anecdotal information and a *question*:

Last fall I sat and priced out 15 cruises in April on all of the ships.  I looked at "Deluxe Inside Staterooms" for all of them, and looked for one adult, three kids (10, 9, 5).  Of course the first kid is counted as an adult.  My family will need two rooms, with similar set ups (although our second room would have an under 3, so somewhat cheaper).

*GT is up for 4/11.  If I had booked a 10A on that cruise it would have been $4718.  Today the IGT is $3948. 
So - a savings of $770 with no choice of room.  If I had two rooms, I'd save $1500ish. 

I throw this out there for folks who wonder about prices.  That may or may not be enough of a savings for some.
I actually thought it would be a little more of a savings....

which brings me to my *QUESTION*...
*Any guess as to why just this ONE April date is out there at this point?* 
I'm hoping to do this comparison with all of them as they come out.  We are likely to cruise next spring (we decided we DO want to wait til the youngest is 3) and I like the historical data.

I am glad, sort of, it is a HUGELY amazing rate (like the 11/30 Magic was) because my daughter's birthday is the week of 4/11 and it would've been a dream for her to be on a cruise.


----------



## Justacruiser

So, thanks for the update on the following.

Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Carribbean - 4/11/2015
IGT - $2,535
OGT - $2,619
VGT - $2,787

And back to you remarks.  First, if you want to compare a *GT rate to a regular priced rate you need to use the cheapest rate in the category.  That is because you are not assured the nicer room you are princing.  So for a fair comparison use the cheapest rate.

I am looking at the DCL site as I am typing.  For your example the 1 adult and 3 kids for the cruise liested above, the IGT is $4,229, rather than a rate of $5,195 for the cheapest Inside Room (11C) rate.  That would be a savings of about 18%, enough to pay for the tips on that particular cruise.  If you were fortunate enough to be assigned the 10A room you mentioned, that would have been a savings of $1,049.

DCL will only offer discounts when the sales for a particular cruise are meeting expections.  So, the reason only 4/11/2015 is listed today is that they are concerned about the ship being full at the current time/price.  That really is a pretty good price so I would expect those rates to increase that particular cruise bookings.

thanks for the information.


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> So, thanks for the update on the following.
> 
> Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Carribbean - 4/11/2015
> IGT - $2,535
> OGT - $2,619
> VGT - $2,787
> 
> And back to you remarks.  First, if you want to compare a *GT rate to a regular priced rate you need to use the cheapest rate in the category.  That is because you are not assured the nicer room you are princing.  So for a fair comparison use the cheapest rate.
> 
> I am looking at the DCL site as I am typing.  For your example the 1 adult and 3 kids for the cruise liested above, the IGT is $4,229, rather than a rate of $5,195 for the cheapest Inside Room (11C) rate.  That would be a savings of about 18%, enough to pay for the tips on that particular cruise.  If you were fortunate enough to be assigned the 10A room you mentioned, that would have been a savings of $1,049.
> 
> DCL will only offer discounts when the sales for a particular cruise are meeting expections.  So, the reason only 4/11/2015 is listed today is that they are concerned about the ship being full at the current time/price.  That really is a pretty good price so I would expect those rates to increase that particular cruise bookings.
> 
> thanks for the information.



Ah - yes - ---

A CORRECTION and some clarification...

You are *correct*... it would be $4229!  I typed down our SECOND room's rate.  

But - I *failed* to make the point that my emphasis was comparing IGT to booking 6 months out. 
At $4229 the price is only $489 less waiting for IGT than grabbing something we wanted 6 months out.

Don't get me wrong - we would be delighted to be in any room on any ship (especially looking out the window at 12" of snow!!).  But for some folks, $480, or $770 might not be worth the stress of not picking a room or worrying about whether or not it would come out with *GT.

I also meant I wonder *why* that 4/11 week is selling more poorly than the weeks around it.  It would have been our first choice for WEEK of travel, although I would prefer a western itinerary...


----------



## Justacruiser

momof2n2 said:


> Ah - yes - ---
> 
> A CORRECTION and some clarification...
> 
> You are *correct*... it would be $4229!  I typed down our SECOND room's rate.
> 
> But - I *failed* to make the point that my emphasis was comparing IGT to booking 6 months out.
> At $4229 the price is only $489 less waiting for IGT than grabbing something we wanted 6 months out.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - we would be delighted to be in any room on any ship (especially looking out the window at 12" of snow!!).  *But for some folks, $480, or $770 might not be worth the stress of not picking a room or worrying about whether or not it would come out with *GT.*
> 
> I also meant I wonder *why* that 4/11 week is selling more poorly than the weeks around it.  It would have been our first choice for WEEK of travel, although I would prefer a western itinerary...


 
The *BOLD* text above is what DCL hopes for.  DCL just wants those like me that can just book and go to fill a room.  That's why of course they have certain restrictions and don't give options.  Also, some don't want to take the chance to have a room they may not appreciate, like my DW would does not like a 7A.  So, you take a chance in getting a particular room you may not prefer.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## momof2n2

Do you have any hypothesis why the April 11 cruise is less desirable than the other cruises in April?


----------



## momof2n2

Also worth noting is that the opening day rates would have been better than the rates I found in October, making the savings even slightly smaller.  

The only reason I share any of this, is that occasionally I will see people ask just how much better the price is waiting for *GT. This is just some anecdotal data that may make a difference for someone.

I am still looking at this thread every single day!


----------



## tcb1

Awesome thread! Perfect for finding a cruise if you didn't get the chance to plan 12+ ahead of time. I would have thought last minute Spring Break cruises would be extremely high, but this thread helps narrow down & find the GT rates that are considerably less expensive. Thanks for compiling and constantly updating. I know it must be a ton of work, so just wanted to say Thank You!


----------



## Ofinn

I think the rest of April will come soon. I saved over 1,500 on our February cruise and even more than that in October and this was compared to opening day prices. Some of the April/May cruises are still at opening day prices so they may not drop the price as much. The GT rate I booked last May was only a few hundred less than opening day prices. I don't think you see the same price drops in April and May as you see the end of October through February. My advice to people is to book opening day with an OBB or wait for GT rates. October through Feb I will always wait for GT rates. The discount's this time of year far exceed opening day with an OBB.


----------



## houseofduck

momof2n2 said:


> Do you have any hypothesis why the April 11 cruise is less desirable than the other cruises in April?



I think that this cruise might be less because it is the week right after Easter.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

Justacruiser said:


> for the Oceanview, not likely.  9C,8c, and 8A are all in a GTY status with only 9B allowing you to be able to select a room.  For Inside rooms only 5A will allow you to select a room (5 rooms total).  So, IMHO I don't see this will be discounted.



Thanks that is what my gut is telling me as well - I went ahead and booked so the countdown is on lol!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the updated 2/6/2015 *GT rates!!

*NEW (4)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 2/20/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $1,182.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 IGT $2,361.00 OGT $2,445.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00

*CHANGES (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT $2,570.00 OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00

**GT (16)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 2/20/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $1,182.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 IGT $2,361.00 OGT $2,445.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT $2,570.00 OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 2/15/2015 IGT OGT $2,423.00 VGT $3,221.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT $1,348.00 OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00

MORE TO COME...  HOPEFULLY


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the udate for MTO for 2/6/2015

*CHANGES (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O $1,920.00 MTO/V $2,480.00

*MTO (6)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 2/21/2015 MTO/I $1,436.00 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 MTO/I $1,437.00 MTO/O $1,577.00 MTO/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I $1,715.00 MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 MTO/I $1,500.00 MTO/O $1,640.00 MTO/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O $1,920.00 MTO/V $2,480.00


----------



## Justacruiser

And, here are the FLR discounts for 2/6/2015.

*NEW (2)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $1,652.00 FLR/O $1,732.00 FLR/V $1,892.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I $1,780.00 FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00

*FLR (4)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $1,652.00 FLR/O $1,732.00 FLR/V $1,892.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 FLR/I $1,717.00 FLR/O $1,857.00 FLR/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I $1,780.00 FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $1,556.00 FLR/V $1,806.00

I will be checking later to see if there are any more offers.


----------



## lmhall2000

Confused...waiting on GT rates for May 16th (Fantasy Western)...following availability for cruise for about 2 months...only Verndah 4D showing available and up most days. Found OGty available for our family of five, so I have it reserved..but now they are showing only Concierge available for five...can you check and see how this sailing is filling up? Curious if GT will show up b/c I could still save 1k by booking 2 rooms if I can get it...thanks!!


----------



## basketlacey

Justacruiser said:


> I am assuming you are talking Fantasy 7-Night Eastern.  Not a change of a IGT or OGT.  Right now the cheaper verandah 7A's, 6B's are GTY, and only 5 of the 5D's are left.  It could go VGT maybe.



I looked today and there isn't hardly ANYTHING left!  I guess a lot of people have been snapping up this cruise.  I'm still waiting for my GTY room assignment. There are absolutely no rooms that hold 5 people available right now.  I sure hope my name is on one of them


----------



## Justacruiser

here is an update for MTO for 2/6/2015 at 4pm CST.

*NEW (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/14/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00

*MTO (8)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/14/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 2/21/2015 MTO/I $1,436.00 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 MTO/I $1,437.00 MTO/O $1,577.00 MTO/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I $1,715.00 MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 MTO/I $1,500.00 MTO/O $1,640.00 MTO/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,920.00 MTO/V $2,480.00


----------



## momof2n2

Am I the only person who wishes this thread was a stickie?


----------



## lmhall2000

momof2n2 said:


> Am I the only person who wishes this thread was a stickie?



I want an app for it!  But stickie would satisfy me until he comes out with the app


----------



## momof2n2

Maybe he could also make a new DISboards app, too?  
Not that I want to make too much work for your JustA...


----------



## mariab

Hoping to see some more MTO rates for april...maybe may!


----------



## Justacruiser

Good morning all!  Here are today 2/9/2015 *GT rates

**GT  (15)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 IGT $2,361.00 OGT $2,445.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT $2,570.00 OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 2/15/2015 IGT OGT $2,423.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO rates for 2/9/2015

*NEW (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I $1,770.00 MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
*MTO (8)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 MTO/I $1,437.00 MTO/O MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 MTO/I $1,500.00 MTO/O $1,640.00 MTO/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I $1,770.00 MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,920.00 MTO/V $2,480.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are my SLEEPER RATES for today 2/9/2015!  For my description for SLEEPER RATES, refer to my 1st post of this thread.  These rates often do not last long.

*DREAM (14)*
9/7/2015 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9B $1,538.00 6B $1,658.00
9/11/2015 Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9B $1,188.00 5E $1,320.00
9/14/2015 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - I 9B $1,538.00 6A $1,682.00
9/18/2015 Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9C $1,186.00 7A $1,260.00
9/21/2015 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 5E $1,714.00
9/25/2015 Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9B $1,188.00 5E $1,320.00
9/28/2015 Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 8D $1,182.00 5C $1,338.00
11/2/2015 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 6B $1,738.00
11/16/2015 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9B $1,538.00 5E $1,714.00
11/30/2015 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9B $1,498.00 5C $1,738.00
12/4/2015 Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 5C $1,338.00
12/7/2015 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9B $1,498.00 5C $1,738.00
12/11/2015 Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 5C $1,338.00
12/14/2015 Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 9B $1,538.00 5E $1,714.00

*FANTASY (1)*
9/12/2015 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 7A $2,942.00

*WONDER (5)*
2/20/2015 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C 9B $1,886.00
2/25/2015 Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 11B $1,400.00 9B $1,592.00
3/1/2015 Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 9C $1,948.00
5/1/2015 Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 10B $4,593.00 9B $5,237.00
9/27/2015 Wonder, 4 Night Vancouver to San Diego 11B $1,379.00
10/23/2015 Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise - A 10A $4,662.00 9A $5,222.00 6A $6,034.00

*MAGIC (11)*
10/4/2015 Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 10C $1,654.00 9C $1,774.00 6A $1,974.00
10/18/2015 Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 10C $1,654.00 9B $1,884.00 6A $1,914.00
10/23/2015 Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B 11A $1,658.00 9A $1,928.00 7A $1,988.00
11/6/2015 Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B 11A $1,608.00 9A $1,928.00 7A $2,048.00
11/11/2015 Magic, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 10B $1,405.00 9B $1,549.00 6A $1,765.00
11/15/2015 Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 10A $1,664.00 9C $1,714.00 5A $2,194.00
11/20/2015 Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B 9B $1,948.00 7A $2,168.00
11/29/2015 Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 10A $1,664.00 9C $1,714.00 5A $1,904.00
12/4/2015 Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - B 10B $1,608.00 9A $1,928.00 5A $2,198.00
12/9/2015 Magic, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 10A $1,373.00 9C $1,413.00 5B $1,525.00
12/13/2015 Magic, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 10A $1,664.00 9C $1,714.00 5A $1,904.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT rates for today 2/10/2015.

*NEW (2)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT $2,567.00 OGT $2,987.00 VGT $4,377.00

**GT (17)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 IGT $2,361.00 OGT VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT $2,570.00 OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 2/15/2015 IGT OGT $2,423.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT $2,567.00 OGT $2,987.00 VGT $4,377.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Not much movement with the MTO's for today 2/10/2015

*MTO (8)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 MTO/I $1,437.00 MTO/O MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,640.00 MTO/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I $1,770.00 MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O $1,920.00 MTO/V $2,480.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR discounts for today 2/10/2015

*FLR (4)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $1,652.00 FLR/O $1,732.00 FLR/V $1,892.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 FLR/I $1,717.00 FLR/O FLR/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I $1,780.00 FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $1,556.00 FLR/V $1,806.00


----------



## Justacruiser

*Alright, here is the new feature. It took longer than I thought to gather the information. What I have provided is the Concierge Prices for the Disney Dream thru 12/31. What I have provided is the rate for 2 Adults and the P/P Rate (Per Person/Per Night Night Rate). What is really interesting is that some of these prices are really pretty good when you compare them to other types of rooms. Again this is Dream ONLY. It took an hour just to build this one.
Let me know if this is a LIKE or not please.
DREAM*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 11/9/2015 00R $9,938.00 $1,250.00 00V $2,762.00 $328.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 11/20/2015 00R $7,488.00 $1,225.00 00T $2,778.00 $440.00 00V $2,346.00 $368.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 11/23/2015 00R 00T $6,938.00 $850.00 00V $4,202.00 $508.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 11/27/2015 00R $10,338.00 $1,700.00 00T $4,788.00 $775.00 00V $2,772.00 $439.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 12/18/2015 00R $10,038.00 $1,650.00 00T $4,788.00 $775.00 00V $2,772.00 $439.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 12/21/2015 00R $10,038.00 $1,650.00 00T $4,788.00 $775.00 00V $2,772.00 $439.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - I 12/24/2015 00T $9,042.00 $1,113.00 00V $5,122.00 $623.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 12/28/2015 00R $12,738.00 $2,100.00 00T $6,816.00 $1,113.00 00V $3,876.00 $623.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/27/2015 00R $9,932.00 $1,250.00 00V $3,396.00 $408.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 5/8/2015 00T $3,132.00 $500.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 5/18/2015 00R $11,532.00 $1,625.00 00T $4,372.00 $530.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 5/22/2015 00T $4,332.00 $700.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 10/26/2015 00V $3,562.00 $428.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 10/30/2015 00R $8,388.00 $1,375.00 00V $2,586.00 $408.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - I 12/31/2015 00T $9,642.00 $1,188.00 00V $5,674.00 $642.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9/7/2015 00T $3,418.00 $410.00 00V $2,922.00 $348.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9/11/2015 00R $6,888.00 $1,125.00 00T $2,598.00 $410.00 00V $2,226.00 $348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - I 9/14/2015 00R $9,538.00 $1,175.00 00T $3,418.00 $410.00 00V $2,922.00 $348.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9/18/2015 00T $2,778.00 $430.00 00V $2,226.00 $348.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9/21/2015 00T $3,658.00 $440.00 00V $2,922.00 $348.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9/25/2015 00T $2,778.00 $430.00 00V $2,226.00 $348.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9/28/2015 00R $6,888.00 $1,125.00 00T $2,418.00 $380.00 00V $2,106.00 $328.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 10/1/2015 00T $2,778.00 $430.00 00V $2,346.00 $368.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 11/2/2015 00R $10,338.00 $1,275.00 00V $2,922.00 $348.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 11/6/2015 00R $7,488.00 $1,225.00 00T $2,598.00 $410.00 00V $2,226.00 $348.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 11/13/2015 00T $2,418.00 $380.00 00V $2,106.00 $328.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 11/16/2015 00R $9,538.00 $1,175.00 00T $3,178.00 $380.00 00V $2,762.00 $328.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 11/30/2015 00R $9,538.00 $1,175.00 00T $3,178.00 $380.00 00V $2,762.00 $328.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 12/4/2015 00R $7,188.00 $1,175.00 00T $2,598.00 $410.00 00V $2,106.00 $328.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 12/7/2015 00R $9,538.00 $1,175.00 00T $3,418.00 $410.00 00V $2,762.00 $328.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 12/11/2015 00R $7,188.00 $1,175.00 00T $2,418.00 $380.00 00V $2,106.00 $328.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 12/14/2015 00T $3,418.00 $410.00 00V $2,762.00 $328.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 5/25/2015 00R $15,332.00 $1,900.00 00T $6,636.00 $913.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 6/5/2015 00R $11,238.00 $1,850.00 00T $4,788.00 $775.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 6/12/2015 00R $11,838.00 $1,950.00 00T $4,788.00 $775.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 6/19/2015 00R $11,538.00 $1,900.00 00T $4,566.00 $738.00 00V $3,048.00 $485.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/20/2015 00T $5,632.00 $925.00
Dream, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 7/10/2015 00T $8,268.00 $813.00
Dream, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 7/29/2015 00T $7,888.00 $775.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 8/3/2015 00R $15,738.00 $1,950.00 00T $6,642.00 $813.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 8/7/2015 00R $11,838.00 $1,950.00 00T $4,788.00 $775.00 00V $3,186.00 $508.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 8/10/2015 00R $15,738.00 $1,950.00 00T $6,338.00 $775.00 00V $4,386.00 $531.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 8/14/2015 00R $11,238.00 $1,850.00 00T $4,566.00 $738.00 00V $2,772.00 $439.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 8/17/2015 00R $13,338.00 $1,650.00 00T $6,642.00 $813.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 8/21/2015 00R $9,288.00 $1,525.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 8/28/2015 00R $8,088.00 $1,325.00 00V $2,586.00 $408.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 9/4/2015 00R $7,788.00 $1,275.00 00V


----------



## TJ95

Thanks for keeping track of the military rates- just got back from a year deployment, and promised the family the Alaska cruise as payback; really really hoping that it will go on sale soon!


----------



## Trera

Great to see the concierge pricing breakdown. Our family is 2 adults and a 2 year old so for non concierge cruises, we always book cruises that average less than $500/ day for the three of us in a family veranda room.

Thanks again for the data you provide us all.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the *GT discounts for today 2/11/2015!

*NEW (1)*
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,312.00 OGT $3,914.00 VGT $5,314.00

**GT (16)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT $2,570.00 OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT $2,567.00 OGT $2,987.00 VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,312.00 OGT $3,914.00 VGT $5,314.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for 2/11/2015.

*MTO (8)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 MTO/I $1,437.00 MTO/O MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I $1,770.00 MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 2/22/2015 MTO/I $1,500.00 MTO/O $1,640.00 MTO/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,920.00 MTO/V


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser, can you tell if the 8 cruises they just added Star Wars to for next year were selling poorly?

I think I'm toast...


----------



## Justacruiser

First off I noticed that all the dates are Western Caribbean Cruises, which personally I am not a fan.  I prefer the Eastern myself.  It looks like most of the dates are wide open right now, but typically January and February are slow anyway.  it is a good marketing strategy for them to attempt to increase the sales.  My prediction is that for January/February the Star Wars will increase sales a bit, but the March/April will fill quicker.  So, my thought is that the latter dates will sell out and the January/February could be close, but may offer discounts.

If anyone is set on the March/April cruises they should probably go ahead and book.  Not sure when DCL will start their marketing on television with it, but that advertising will drectly impact the prices.

Hope this helps.


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> First off I noticed that all the dates are Western Caribbean Cruises, which personally I am not a fan.  I prefer the Eastern myself.  It looks like most of the dates are wide open right now, but typically January and February are slow anyway.  it is a good marketing strategy for them to attempt to increase the sales.  My prediction is that for January/February the Star Wars will increase sales a bit, but the March/April will fill quicker.  So, my thought is that the latter dates will sell out and the January/February could be close, but may offer discounts.
> 
> If anyone is set on the March/April cruises they should probably go ahead and book.  Not sure when DCL will start their marketing on television with it, but that advertising will drectly impact the prices.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Yeah. I'm toast... Sigh. 

I never did like SW.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the *GT rates for today 2/12/2015

*NEW (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00

*CHANGES (1)*
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT $1,348.00 OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00

**GT (17)*
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT $1,348.00 OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT $2,987.00 VGT $4,387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,312.00 OGT $3,914.00 VGT $5,314.00


----------



## Alexle2007

Decisions, decisions...I was already torn between the Fantasy on 4/24 or the Magic on 4/25 and now the Magic has gone VGT first. Hopefully if  I hold out, both will be available VGT at the same time. And I was surprised the *GT rates showed up so quickly since the PIF date was just Tues.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO for today 2/12/2015

*NEW (1)*
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 MTO/V $0.00

*CHANGES (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00

*MTO (8)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 2/28/2015 MTO/I $1,437.00 MTO/O MTO/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I $1,770.00 MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 MTO/V $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR discounts for 2/12/2015

*NEW (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00

*FLR (4)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $1,652.00 FLR/O $1,732.00 FLR/V $1,892.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 FLR/I FLR/O $1,556.00 FLR/V $1,806.00


----------



## Ofinn

momof2n2 said:


> Yeah. I'm toast... Sigh.
> 
> I never did like SW.



I have been to SW days at WDW. It was crowded on the weekends at Hollywood studios, but no noticeable difference during the week. It was still moderate crowds.  April/May is still the offseason, and I'm not sure how many parents are going to pull their kids out of school just for Star Wars. I wouldn't give up hope. I love Star Wars, but I would still rather go to Tortola and St Thomas. On the other hand I could be totally underestimating the popularity of Star Wars.


----------



## Trera

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the FLR discounts for 2/12/2015
> 
> *NEW (1)*
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00
> 
> *FLR (4)*
> Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $1,652.00 FLR/O $1,732.00 FLR/V $1,892.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 FLR/I FLR/O $1,556.00 FLR/V $1,806.00



That FLR was out once already for the 3/22 Magic. Guess they are trying again.


----------



## MunFam

Thank you SOOOO much for posting the MTO for Panama Canal. I just booked it this morning. I could not find that rate anywhere, but you did, and I am so thankful.


----------



## jayohjayoh

MunFam said:


> Thank you SOOOO much for posting the MTO for Panama Canal. I just booked it this morning. I could not find that rate anywhere, but you did, and I am so thankful.



That is awesome!! I'm so jealous! That's a great rate, enjoy your cruise!!


----------



## Justacruiser

glad I could be of service fellow MTOers!  I would do the PC if they offer a Verandah MTO!


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> I have been to SW days at WDW. It was crowded on the weekends at Hollywood studios, but no noticeable difference during the week. It was still moderate crowds.  April/May is still the offseason, and I'm not sure how many parents are going to pull their kids out of school just for Star Wars. I wouldn't give up hope. I love Star Wars, but I would still rather go to Tortola and St Thomas. On the other hand I could be totally underestimating the popularity of Star Wars.



I wouldn't mine being on the ship during Star Wars days.  I figure they'd be easy enough to avoid (me and girls) and somewhat fun for DH and boys.  It's that I'm thinking it WILL boost enough interest to keep *GT rates from popping up.  Oh well.  I was pouting last night, but I'm sort of over it now.  If we have to do an eastern or a Magic, I can deal with that.  I even think we might prefer Magic (again) for the size.  But I wanted to give Fantasy a try, and for some reason western sounds more fun to me... ... ... But anything will work.


----------



## Ofinn

There does seem to be a lot of excitement on these boards for the Star Wars cruises. I wasn't impressed with the Halloween or Christmas activities. As much as my family loves Star Wars I would be hesitant to book a cruise just for the Star Wars activities. Hopefully, they do a good job with it. I hate to see people disappointed if that was their only reason for choosing that cruise.


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> There does seem to be a lot of excitement on these boards for the Star Wars cruises. I wasn't impressed with the Halloween or Christmas activities. As much as my family loves Star Wars I would be hesitant to book a cruise just for the Star Wars activities. Hopefully, they do a good job with it. I hate to see people disappointed if that was their only reason for choosing that cruise.



It's crazy they have rights to STAR WARS and yet their big tie in is 8 days at sea?  Build a land!!!   


But yeah - it'll probably just motivate on the fence people OR just move them from Magic or eastern Fantasy to western Fantasy.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT/MTO/FLR rates for today 2/13/2015!

**GT CHANGES (2)*
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00_ (PORT FEES CHANGED, IF ALREADY PIF WILL RECIEVE CREDIT ON CC OR WILL RECIEVE CHECK IN THE MAIL FOR THOSE WHO PAID BY CHECK)_
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $1,406.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00

**GT  (16)*
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $1,406.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00

*MTO (7)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I $1,770.00 MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I $1,780.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 MTO/V $0.00

*NEW FLR (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 FLR/O $2,109.00 FLR/V $2,459.00

*FLR (5)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $1,652.00 FLR/O $1,732.00 FLR/V $1,892.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 FLR/O $2,109.00 FLR/V $2,459.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 FLR/I FLR/O $1,556.00 FLR/V $1,806.00

I will be checking again this afternoon for discounts!  Often there are new discounts on Friday afternoon.  Will post later at approximately 4PM CST.


----------



## closetmickey

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the *GT rates for today 2/13/2015!
> 
> *CHANGES (2)*
> Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00_ (PORT FEES CHANGED, IF ALREADY PIF WILL RECIEVE CREDIT ON CC OR WILL RECIEVE CHECK IN THE MAIL FOR THOSE WHO PAID BY CHECK)_
> Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $1,406.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
> 
> **GT  (16)*
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT $1,548.00 VGT $1,898.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $1,406.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
> Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
> Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
> Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00
> Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00



Do you know by how much the port charges changed for the European sailing?  Still watching for the Baltics 6/13 to go *GT!  Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Justacruiser

closetmickey said:


> Do you know by how much the port charges changed for the European sailing?  Still watching for the Baltics 6/13 to go *GT!  Thanks for all you do!


 
It was only about $24.  But every bit helps. (That's the amount I noticed based on my 2A prices.)


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the afternoon update as promised 2/13/2015

*NEW *GT (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00

**GT (17)*
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $1,406.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00


----------



## ScottakaMickey

Justacruiser said:


> Here is the afternoon update as promised 2/13/2015
> 
> *NEW *GT (1)*
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
> 
> **GT (17)*
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,898.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $1,406.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/7/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,934.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT $2,752.00 VGT $2,934.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
> Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
> Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
> Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00
> Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00




Just found *GT on the Fantasy. April 18. VGT and OGT. Was hoping for FLR.


----------



## lmhall2000

I saw an incredible rate for Magic on April 26th...$3500 for 2 Adults 2 kids...great deal! With this kind of pricing coming out, is there any chance the May cruises will see these (early and mid May)...I could save another 1k if May 16th matches the late April Fantasy pricing showing now....oh, so many options! EEK!


----------



## Alexle2007

Woohoo! 4/25/15 Fantasy VGT is out! Ended saving almost $700! That almost covers airfare. Las time we booked we ended up with a family verandah, hoping for something similar this time.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for today 2/17/2015! 

*NEW (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT $2,531.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT $2,308.00 OGT $2,392.00 VGT $2,504.00

**GT (18)*
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $1,406.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT $2,531.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT $2,308.00 OGT $2,392.00 VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00


----------



## Flossbolna

There are also IGT, OGT and VGT rates for the 6/6/15 7 Night Norway cruise on the Magic.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are today's MTO discounts for 2/17/2015

*NEW (2)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 MTO/O $1,332.00 MTO/V $1,452.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00

*MTO (9)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 MTO/O $1,332.00 MTO/V $1,452.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 MTO/V $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Flossbolna said:


> There are also IGT, OGT and VGT rates for the 6/6/15 7 Night Norway cruise on the Magic.


 
thanks, here is the update *GT

*NEW (3)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT $2,531.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT $2,308.00 OGT $2,392.00 VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00

**GT (19)*
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,898.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT $1,406.00 OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT $2,531.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT $2,308.00 OGT $2,392.00 VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00


----------



## cashe

i need pixie dust for 5/14 FLR rates. ugh. it's not gonna happen but i can dream. oh well.


----------



## momof2n2

cashe said:


> i need pixie dust for 5/14 FLR rates. ugh. it's not gonna happen but i can dream. oh well.


Hope you get it. ❤


----------



## bafleyanne

Looks like a *GT rate for the Magic 4/12 is not going to happen? At least it hasn't yet...


----------



## Justacruiser

bafleyanne said:


> Looks like a *GT rate for the Magic 4/12 is not going to happen? At least it hasn't yet...


 
I believe it will happen for you, 100% chance IMHO.


----------



## TJ95

I see they've put the 6/6 Magic Northern Europe Cruise on sale, which makes me think maybe I'm out of luck? We're really hoping for the 6/1 Wonder Alaska cruise- and now it appears they've jumped over that date   Any thoughts on whether that will get a sale of any kind (MTO is good for us!)?


----------



## dmunsil

Has anyone else noticed that (as of 6:30 Pacific time) the 3rd guest on the 4/18 Fantasy IGT is listed at $7,000,140? Yes, first two guests are just over a thousand dollars each -- third guest seven million dollars and change. Methinks someone's fingers slipped when entering the IGT rates...


----------



## cashe

dmunsil said:


> Has anyone else noticed that (as of 6:30 Pacific time) the 3rd guest on the 4/18 Fantasy IGT is listed at $7,000,140? Yes, first two guests are just over a thousand dollars each -- third guest seven million dollars and change. Methinks someone's fingers slipped when entering the IGT rates...


bahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## cashe

I don't even see GT rates for the 4/18 sailing now


----------



## Justacruiser

cashe said:


> I don't even see GT rates for the 4/18 sailing now


 
it is fixed for you!


----------



## dmunsil

cashe said:


> I don't even see GT rates for the 4/18 sailing now


Yes, it wasn't showing any IGT last night, but now it's back, and the 3rd guest is still 7 million dollars. 

(I'm talking about on disneycruise.disney.go.com, not in Justacruiser's list, FWIW)


----------



## cashe

dmunsil said:


> Yes, it wasn't showing any IGT last night, but now it's back, and the 3rd guest is still 7 million dollars.
> 
> (I'm talking about on disneycruise.disney.go.com, not in Justacruiser's list, FWIW)


yeah, i am laid up in a  cast on my foot so i was just entertaining myself last night when you said that and i just wanted to go see it for myself because THAT'S HOW BORED I AM! argh!!! LOL


----------



## Trera

cashe said:


> i need pixie dust for 5/14 FLR rates. ugh. it's not gonna happen but i can dream. oh well.


you have got to be positive.


----------



## Justacruiser

TJ95 said:


> I see they've put the 6/6 Magic Northern Europe Cruise on sale, which makes me think maybe I'm out of luck? We're really hoping for the 6/1 Wonder Alaska cruise- and now it appears they've jumped over that date   Any thoughts on whether that will get a sale of any kind (MTO is good for us!)?


 
well I only checked the Verandah rooms, 5A and 5C are already in GTY and it looks like the 5B has about 8 rooms.  So, I wouldn't expect a VGT ot MTO for a Verandah.  It looks like there are a few more Oceanview, so I would think a CAN or MTO if anything.  Will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Justacruiser

here are the *GT rates for today 2/18/2015

*CHANGES (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT $2,531.00 OGT $2,615.00 VGT $2,783.00

**GT (18)*
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT OGT $1,706.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,369.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT $2,531.00 OGT $2,615.00 VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT $2,308.00 OGT $2,392.00 VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO rates for 2/18/2015

*MTO (8)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 MTO/O $1,332.00 MTO/V $1,452.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 MTO/V $0.00


----------



## lmhall2000

All right, I'm thinking of rolling the dice...the April 26th rates would save me $1000...any chance of May 16 popping up with IGT? The OGT is not that much more, I know the 16th would be equal to if not more than what they offer for the first 2 May cruises...more rooms are showing open on the 16th...what say the GT crystal ball reader ?? Right now, I have OGty booked for $6400...if April 26th rates apply, I think we could get two rooms for $5200 which gives us all the money we need for excursions...it's either sail with what we have with one or no excursions or take a risk for GT?? EEK!


----------



## Justacruiser

For the Fantasy 5/16/15 there are no inside rooms left so I would guess the IGT is 100% out of the question.  The Ocenview 8C is the only thing there and it is a GTY, so limited rooms.  So I would guess the OGT is out also.  In my estimation there is probably around 40 Verandah rooms left.  A lot of categories but most have very few rooms.  So, it COULD go VGT or just open for MTO or FLR discounts, if at all.

So, I guess you are talking the Magic 4/26/15 with the IGT/OGT/VGT.  You get Key West in place of Jamaica on this cruise.  The OGT rate is pretty good on this cruise and with the IGT/OGT out of the question for the 5/16/15 Fantasy cruise you would have to decide if you are going to pay alot more money (even if they would offer the VGT).  No way will you get the same price you are looking at with the 4/26/15 cruise.

If the destination/time of cruise is really not a difference maker, I would stick with the Magic and save alot of money with the IGT/OGT.

By the way, all IMHO only.


----------



## TJ95

Justacruiser said:


> well I only checked the Verandah rooms, 5A and 5C are already in GTY and it looks like the 5B has about 8 rooms.  So, I wouldn't expect a VGT ot MTO for a Verandah.  It looks like there are a few more Oceanview, so I would think a CAN or MTO if anything.  Will keep an eye out for you.


Thanks! Here's hoping something will show up- I can definitely live with an Oceanview...


----------



## lmhall2000

Justacruiser said:


> For the Fantasy 5/16/15 there are no inside rooms left so I would guess the IGT is 100% out of the question.  The Ocenview 8C is the only thing there and it is a GTY, so limited rooms.  So I would guess the OGT is out also.  In my estimation there is probably around 40 Verandah rooms left.  A lot of categories but most have very few rooms.  So, it COULD go VGT or just open for MTO or FLR discounts, if at all.
> 
> So, I guess you are talking the Magic 4/26/15 with the IGT/OGT/VGT.  You get Key West in place of Jamaica on this cruise.  The OGT rate is pretty good on this cruise and with the IGT/OGT out of the question for the 5/16/15 Fantasy cruise you would have to decide if you are going to pay alot more money (even if they would offer the VGT).  No way will you get the same price you are looking at with the 4/26/15 cruise.
> 
> If the destination/time of cruise is really not a difference maker, I would stick with the Magic and save alot of money with the IGT/OGT.
> 
> By the way, all IMHO only.


 
Thanks!! Nope, we can't travel on 4/26 due to college schedule for ds...we are booked on 5/16...but I've been watching all the GT rates coming out before then...the last cruise we took I got 'chicken' feet and waited from day 75 for GT rates to come out, NOTHING until day 30...so I booked it...then 10 days later at day 20, all IGT/OGT came out. My guess is they moved inside gty folks to Oceanview to open up IGT in order to fill the ship. I am going to have to keep my eyes shut on this one and hope I never find out if better rate comes out, if you're correct and only VGT comes out, I've already got the best deal for our family...thanks!!


----------



## canadakath

Thanks so much for these postings Justacruiser!  Any thoughts on *GT rates for Dream 4-night 5/18?  Looks like last year close to the same date didn't have *GT rates added until mid to late April, but I was hoping to book in March.


----------



## Justacruiser

They will probably wait a while before they offer, if they offer.  No Inside and only a few Oceanview left, with several Verandah rooms.  I wouldn't think it would be out till at least mid March at the earliest, but it's just my guess.


----------



## Justacruiser

Greetings ALL!  Here is the *GT discounts for today 2/19/2015

*NEW (2)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,194.00 VGT $0.00

*CHANGES (2)*
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
**GT (19)*
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,194.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00

MORE THO COME!


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are the MTO discounts for today 2/19/2015

*NEW (1)
*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00

*MTO (9)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 MTO/O $1,332.00 MTO/V $1,452.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 MTO/V $0.00


----------



## ahc

Justacruiser, thanks for your hard work! Your updates make life much easier for this busy mama! What are the chances for IGT or OGT on the 4/5 Magic Western? I realize it is the week following Easter and noticed that main dining is closed, but wanted your opinion on the chances. Even though there looks to be a lot of verandah rooms remaining, the VGT price is still crazy high! Any thoughts are appreciated..
AHC


----------



## Justacruiser

Inside looks like about 20 rooms and there are only 3 9A's not in a GTY status for Oceanview.  I doubt they off the IGT/OGT.  You might opt for the 9C/GTY room.  There's alway the chance of pixie dust and you can save some money.  That would save you $400 for a party of 2.


----------



## ahc

Justacruiser said:


> Inside looks like about 20 rooms and there are only 3 9A's not in a GTY status for Oceanview.  I doubt they off the IGT/OGT.  You might opt for the 9C/GTY room.  There's alway the chance of pixie dust and you can save some money.  That would save you $400 for a party of 2.


Thank you!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are this mornings discounts for today 2/20/15

**GT (19)*
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 IGT OGT $1,706.00 VGT $1,956.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,194.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $2,148.00 OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,377.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00

*FLR (6)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $190.00 FLR/O $200.00 FLR/V $220.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I $190.00 FLR/O $200.00 FLR/V $220.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I $110.00 FLR/O FLR/V $160.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $160.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 FLR/I $125.00 FLR/O $135.00 FLR/V $160.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 FLR/I FLR/O $135.00 FLR/V $160.00

*MTO (9)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 MTO/O $1,332.00 MTO/V $1,452.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 MTO/V $0.00

I will monitor DCL sight this afternoon and post anything new.  Thanks ALL!


----------



## ScottakaMickey

Does it appear to most that FLR rates are less and the better discounts are on the VGT rates?  I know they usually have smaller number of FLR rated cabins available, but it jus seems that FLR rates are not as prevalent and not that great. I compared a 7 Day Magic (FLR) to a 7 Day Fantasy (VGT) and the 7 Day Fantasy was much cheaper.


----------



## Justacruiser

from what I have seen, FLR are equal to or better than *GT when offered.  You have to also compare rates for the same cruise, not different ships or dates.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is a bonus update for MTO for today 2/20/2015

*NEW (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00

*MTO (10)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 MTO/O $1,332.00 MTO/V $1,452.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 MTO/V $0.00


----------



## ScottakaMickey

FLR rates out on April 18 Fantasy. The VGT did end up about $200 cheaper then FLR.

Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## houseofduck

ScottakaMickey said:


> FLR rates out on April 18 Fantasy. The VGT did end up about $200 cheaper then FLR.
> 
> Just thought I'd pass it along.



I'm seeing it the other way around.  The FLR rate ($2419) is cheaper than the VGT rate ($2783).


----------



## lmhall2000

I'm seeing incredibly low March 1st (within 10 days) Magic for $770 per 2 adults and $560 for next 2 passengers...that's amazing!!


----------



## lmhall2000

ahc said:


> Justacruiser, thanks for your hard work! Your updates make life much easier for this busy mama! What are the chances for IGT or OGT on the 4/5 Magic Western? I realize it is the week following Easter and noticed that main dining is closed, but wanted your opinion on the chances. Even though there looks to be a lot of verandah rooms remaining, the VGT price is still crazy high! Any thoughts are appreciated..
> AHC


An OGT is showing for 4/5 right now (2/23 at almost 1am CST) first two are at $1379 and 3rd/4th passenger are at $1069


----------



## Justacruiser

ScottakaMickey said:


> FLR rates out on April 18 Fantasy. The VGT did end up about $200 cheaper then FLR.
> 
> Just thought I'd pass it along.


 
There is a different between the FLR rate and the *GT.  The FLR gives you a specific category and allows you to pick the room.  The *GT CAN get you the least expensive room type and you can't choose the location.


----------



## houseofduck

Justacruiser said:


> There is a different between the FLR rate and the *GT.  The FLR gives you a specific category and allows you to pick the room.  The *GT CAN get you the least expensive room type and you can't choose the location.





ScottakaMickey said:


> FLR rates out on April 18 Fantasy. The VGT did end up about $200 cheaper then FLR.
> 
> Just thought I'd pass it along.



And, even with the benefit of choosing the room, the FLR rate is less expensive than the VGT rate.



houseofduck said:


> I'm seeing it the other way around.  The FLR rate ($2419) is cheaper than the VGT rate ($2783).



Maybe ScottakaMickey was comparing a *GT rate from another cruise to the FLR rate for the 4/18 cruise?


----------



## ahc

lmhall2000 said:


> An OGT is showing for 4/5 right now (2/23 at almost 1am CST) first two are at $1379 and 3rd/4th passenger are at $1069


I got it!!! Woohoo..my little guy is so excited about the Avengers Academy! Thank you for your hard work!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here we go!  A few changes today 2/23/2015

*NEW *GT (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,045.00 VGT $0.00

**GT CHANGES (4)
*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT $2,987.00 VGT $4,387.00

**GT (18)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,045.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT VGT $3,236.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,194.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT OGT $2,428.00 VGT $3,226.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT $2,987.00 VGT $4,387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00 

* MTO NEW (5)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,459.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $2,119.00 MTO/V $2,469.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 MTO/O $1,909.00 MTO/V $2,259.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00 (If you booked a  MTO-5C, call and get an upgrade to 4A or 4B, just offered today)
* 
MTO RATES (14) *
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,206.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 MTO/O $1,332.00 MTO/V $1,452.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,459.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $2,119.00 MTO/V $2,469.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 MTO/O $1,909.00 MTO/V $2,259.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 MTO/V $0.00  

*FLR NEW (5)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,419.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,420.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 FLR/O $2,109.00 FLR/V $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 FLR/O $2,109.00 FLR/V $2,459.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 FLR/O $2,119.00 FLR/V $0.00

*FLR (10)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $1,652.00 FLR/O $1,732.00 FLR/V $1,892.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I $1,272.00 FLR/O $1,332.00 FLR/V $1,452.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,419.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,420.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,690.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 FLR/O $2,109.00 FLR/V $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 FLR/O $2,119.00 FLR/V $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 FLR/O $2,109.00 FLR/V $2,459.00
Wonder, 5 Night Bahamian Cruise - C 3/6/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,806.00

Pretty nice day!!!!


----------



## Trera

Nice release of FLR dates! Wish I could book another cruise but I am already on the 3/22 Magic


----------



## zymurgy1999

They have to release FLR for the 3/21 Fantasy, right?  From the looks of it the ship looks empty based upon the stateroom availability so close to the sail date.


----------



## Justacruiser

zymurgy1999 said:


> They have to release FLR for the 3/21 Fantasy, right?  From the looks of it the ship looks empty based upon the stateroom availability so close to the sail date.


 
do you have that cruise booked already?


----------



## zymurgy1999

Not yet.  Have been sitting back waiting for them to release it and am starting to get nervous that they are not going to.  I passed on the FLR for the Magic leaving the next day.  They released interior rooms for that one a few weeks ago and I did not grab it hoping that they would release something similar for the Fantasy.  I know that veranda rooms are available now, but I book one interior and one exterior for my family of 5.  Every room category is available on the 3/21 sailing including Category V and T, which is incredible this close to the sailing.  One would figure that they would need to think about dumping those rooms to the locals.


----------



## ScottakaMickey

houseofduck said:


> And, even with the benefit of choosing the room, the FLR rate is less expensive than the VGT rate.
> 
> Maybe ScottakaMickey was comparing a *GT rate from another cruise to the FLR rate for the 4/18 cruise?



Sorry, wasn't clear. FLR is more expensive with 4 person in the cabin. FLR rate doesn't discount the 3rd and 4th the same as *GT and straight booking does, which I hate, so that is what makes the cost more. And yes this is comparing the same April 18 Fantasy cruise. 

Yes I also understand the guarantee cabin versus the open cabin selection that comes with *GT. 

My original observation was that FLR rate is fairly equal to VGT, compared to what it used to be. We are still happy the discount. Just contributing observation to the discussion. 

Thanks


----------



## houseofduck

ScottakaMickey said:


> Sorry, wasn't clear. FLR is more expensive with 4 person in the cabin. FLR rate doesn't discount the 3rd and 4th the same as *GT and straight booking does, which I hate, so that is what makes the cost more. And yes this is comparing the same April 18 Fantasy cruise.
> 
> Yes I also understand the guarantee cabin versus the open cabin selection that comes with *GT.
> 
> My original observation was that FLR rate is fairly equal to VGT, compared to what it used to be. We are still happy the discount. Just contributing observation to the discussion.
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for the clarification.  I didn't realize that the 3rd and 4th didn't get the same kind of discount.


----------



## ptcbass

FL rates - So are the 3rd and 4th passenger full price or is there still some discount on them?


----------



## houseofduck

ptcbass said:


> FL rates - So are the 3rd and 4th passenger full price or is there still some discount on them?



The 3rd and 4th are less than the price for passengers 1 and 2 with the FLR rate, but with the *GT rate, there is a discount on the 3rd and 4th passenger rates as well as the rates for passengers 1 and 2.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT rates for today 2/24/2015.  If you are interested in these cruises, you might think about booking.  Some categories are already gone from yesterday.

**GT (17)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,226.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT $2,158.00 OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,194.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00

more to come......


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO rates for today 2/24/15

**GT (14)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 MTO/O $1,332.00 MTO/V $1,452.00
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,206.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,459.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $2,119.00 MTO/V $2,469.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 MTO/O $1,909.00 MTO/V $2,259.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 MTO/V $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR rates for today 2/24/2015

*FLR (9)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $1,652.00 FLR/O $1,732.00 FLR/V $1,892.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I $1,272.00 FLR/O $1,332.00 FLR/V $1,452.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,419.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,420.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,690.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 FLR/O $2,109.00 FLR/V $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 FLR/O $2,119.00 FLR/V $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 FLR/O $2,109.00 FLR/V $2,459.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for the *GT for today 2/25/2015

*NEW (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00

**GT (17)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT $2,438.00 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,194.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for 2/25/2015

*CHANGES (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00

*MTO (14)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 MTO/O $1,732.00 MTO/V $1,892.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 MTO/O $1,332.00 MTO/V $1,452.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,856.00 MTO/V $2,206.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,910.00 MTO/V $2,260.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,459.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O MTO/V $2,469.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 MTO/O $1,909.00 MTO/V $2,259.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 MTO/O $1,899.00 MTO/V $2,249.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 MTO/V $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the discounts for *GT for today 2/26/2015!

*NEW (2)*
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 3/25/2015 IGT OGT $0.00 VGT $2,188.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00


**GT (18)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,194.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 3/25/2015 IGT OGT $0.00 VGT $2,188.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00

more to come....


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discount rates for MTO for today 2/26/2015

Also, a new feature, I have included the BEST CATEGORY after the price for type of room.  Hopefully it will not be confusing to anyone

*MTO (13)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 11B MTO/O $1,732.00 9B MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 11A MTO/O $1,332.00 9B MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,856.00 9D MTO/V $2,206.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/O $1,910.00 9A MTO/V $2,260.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $2,459.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B

more to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR rates for today 2/26/2015.

Also, a new feature, I have included the BEST CATEGORY after the price for type of room. Hopefully it will not be confusing to anyone.

*FLR (9)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $1,652.00 11A FLR/O $1,732.00 9B FLR/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I $1,272.00 11A FLR/O $1,332.00 9B FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,480.00 6A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,690.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C


----------



## zymurgy1999

Still holding out hope that they release the 3/21 Fantasy for FLR.  If the MTO rate were available for FLR I would be booked already.  Anyone have odds they want to give?


----------



## Justacruiser

zymurgy1999 said:


> Still holding out hope that they release the 3/21 Fantasy for FLR.  If the MTO rate were available for FLR I would be booked already.  Anyone have odds they want to give?


 
my guess would be 85% chance FLR discount will be offered.


----------



## quickcat

Looking for your input on the Alaska cruise for the 6/8 sailing. 
What do you think is the probability of GT rates- we would be looking at 4 people with a IGT rate?
We switched from Disney to Princess but still thinking of switching back with a discount.
Our final payment for Princess is at the end of March.  I am still holding out hope but looks as though Alaska this year is selling better than last years did.


----------



## Justacruiser

No chance for IGT,  *IMHO ONLY!*

11C - 1 Room
11A and 10C - GTY
10B - 4 Rooms


----------



## quickcat

Thanks-  That what I thought but it helps to see how very few there actually are left!! 
Appreciate your time you spend on this


----------



## cashe

I'm still patiently waiting for 5/14 for my sister in law. Cabins keep going then getting added back to inventory. You think with the 75 day mark approaching on Saturday that it won't be far behind if they decide to discount?


----------



## Justacruiser

cashe said:


> I'm still patiently waiting for 5/14 for my sister in law. Cabins keep going then getting added back to inventory. You think with the 75 day mark approaching on Saturday that it won't be far behind if they decide to discount?


 
At 75 days, they will have the people that want to cancel out of the way so they can take a good look at it.  Hopefully if they offer a discount it would come out pretty quick.  good luck!


----------



## cashe

thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Yensidfan

Do you think they will add any FLR rates for an inside or Outside cabin for the 4/25/15 Fantasy cruise? They have a FLR rate for a veranda cabin but not the others.


----------



## mthu23

Hi! Once a cruise has released MTO and FLR rates, is there no chance DCL will re-release *GT? I'm looking specifically at the 4/5 Magic. We're a family of 5, so would book two inside rooms if the IGT rates showed up again. There still seems to be quite a few cabins available on this sailing. We live in Georgia, so we are fine booking very, very last minute, but only if the discounted IGT showed up again (OGT & VGT are definitely out of the budget!). Thanks!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Yensidfan said:


> Do you think they will add any FLR rates for an inside or Outside cabin for the 4/25/15 Fantasy cruise? They have a FLR rate for a veranda cabin but not the others.


 
I think they will offer Inside and Oceanview Discounts.  Just don't know if it will be by means of *GT, MTO, or FLR.


----------



## Justacruiser

mthu23 said:


> Hi! Once a cruise has released MTO and FLR rates, is there no chance DCL will re-release *GT? I'm looking specifically at the 4/5 Magic. We're a family of 5, so would book two inside rooms if the IGT rates showed up again. There still seems to be quite a few cabins available on this sailing. We live in Georgia, so we are fine booking very, very last minute, but only if the discounted IGT showed up again (OGT & VGT are definitely out of the budget!). Thanks!!


 
The 11C and 10B's are in a GTY status and there are 4-11B's and 6-10C's left.  There is a MTO, but only for Verandah and no FLR discount.  And they did already offer the OGT discount.  I am not saying they won't but, you should monitor daily until you give up or it comes out.  I think about a 30% chance for you.  And no, I don't know how in the world I come up with 30%, lol.  Good luck!


----------



## Justacruiser

I am expecting more discounts tomorrow!!!!!  Just hoping for everyone!  Thanks again for everybody viewing and posting!  Never thought we would have 148,000 Views!  Thanks all!


----------



## Justacruiser

Well did a last minute MTO search for 2/26/2015, and here you go!!!!!

*NEW (4)*
Fantasy Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D
Fantasy Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A

*MTO (17)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 11B MTO/O $1,732.00 9B MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 11A MTO/O $1,332.00 9B MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I $1,716.00 11C MTO/O $1,856.00 9D MTO/V $2,206.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,910.00 9A MTO/V $2,260.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,459.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B MTO/V $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

And here is also a new listing for *GT for 2/26/2015!

*NEW (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00

**GT (19)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,194.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 3/25/2015 IGT OGT $0.00 VGT $2,188.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00

I will be back on tomorrow!


----------



## mthu23

Justacruiser said:


> The 11C and 10B's are in a GTY status and there are 4-11B's and 6-10C's left.  There is a MTO, but only for Verandah and no FLR discount.  And they did already offer the OGT discount.  I am not saying they won't but, you should monitor daily until you give up or it comes out.  I think about a 30% chance for you.  And no, I don't know how in the world I come up with 30%, lol.  Good luck!


Thank you for your response--I'll cross my fingers!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the updated list for *GT rates for today 2/27/2015.

**GT (17)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,934.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,194.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 3/25/2015 IGT OGT $0.00 VGT $2,188.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00


----------



## Luna_fam_fun

Hi!! I've been back to this board everyday hoping to see the Fantasy 5/2 GT rates. I did see that they released military rates yesterday. What do u think my chances are that they will release some GT rooms? Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR discounts for today 2/27/2015

*NEW (3)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,752.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A

*FLR (12)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $1,652.00 11A FLR/O $1,732.00 9B FLR/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I $1,272.00 11A FLR/O $1,332.00 9B FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,752.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,480.00 6A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,690.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for today 2/27/2015

*NEW (1)*
Dream Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A

*CHANGES (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A

*MTO (18)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 11B MTO/O $1,732.00 9B MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 11A MTO/O $1,332.00 9B MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/O $1,856.00 9D MTO/V $2,206.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,910.00 9A MTO/V $2,260.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $2,459.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B


----------



## bafleyanne

Still no 4/12 Magic *GT rates.  Really hoping for a VGT. Do you think there is still a chance with the FLR and MTO rates out now?


----------



## ScottakaMickey

bafleyanne said:


> Still no 4/12 Magic *GT rates.  Really hoping for a VGT. Do you think there is still a chance with the FLR and MTO rates out now?



I see IGT and OGT on the 4/12 Magic. No VGT.


----------



## bafleyanne

ScottakaMickey said:


> I see IGT and OGT on the 4/12 Magic. No VGT.



I see that too now. Wonder if there is any chance VGT will still come out? There seem to be rooms left in all verandah categories. If not I guess we are going with OGT. Can't justify spending an extra $2k just to have a balcony. We didn't spend that much time out there our last cruise anyway.


----------



## Justacruiser

bafleyanne said:


> Still no 4/12 Magic *GT rates.  Really hoping for a VGT. Do you think there is still a chance with the FLR and MTO rates out now?


 
Not real sure, I would check Monday or Tuesday.  I think the OGT will be there that long.  IMHO ONLY!


----------



## Luna_fam_fun

Do you think any GT rates will come out for May on the Fantasy? *fingers crossed


----------



## Justacruiser

when in May?


----------



## Luna_fam_fun

Justacruiser said:


> when in May?


The 5/2 cruise


----------



## Justacruiser

I think there is a good chance!


----------



## Luna_fam_fun

Awesome


Justacruiser said:


> I think there is a good chance!


Thanks!


----------



## Amw1064

Been trying to find a 3 day Fl res rate.  Do you think there will be any in May and if so do you think they will be cheaper than the March 27th and April 3.  I am not use to paying so much for Fl res rates but am thinking of the Easter weekend one.


----------



## PrincessK&A

Hi Everyone,

We are interested in booking the Disney Dream for Christmas Eve 2015. Any chance they will come out with GTY rate for this date? I know its very unlikely but just thought I would ask anyway. We are limited in our travel dates (teenager in exams) so we can only travel during school breaks for a next few years.

Thank you


----------



## Justacruiser

PrincessK&A said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are interested in booking the Disney Dream for Christmas Eve 2015. Any chance they will come out with GTY rate for this date? I know its very unlikely but just thought I would ask anyway. We are limited in our travel dates (teenager in exams) so we can only travel during school breaks for a next few years.
> 
> *they will definately not come out with a discount for Christmas Eve, the price will only go higher in my opinion ONLY.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amw1064 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying to find a 3 day Fl res rate.  Do you think there will be any in May and if so do you think they will be cheaper than the March 27th and April 3.  I am not use to paying so much for Fl res rates but am thinking of the Easter weekend one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you look the prices of the 3-days for early May are much cheaper that the VGT rate for the dates you mentioned.  The dates in early to mid May might not go VGT since they are pretty limited.
> 
> The cruises at the end of the month of May are about the same as the VGT rates that you mention in March and April.  So, I don't think you are hurting waiting for those dates.  The prices could go down with the VGT, but the beginning of May dates still might be cheaper even without the discount.  IMHO only.*
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyGirl30

Any thoughts on VGTs for a 7 day Western Caribbean cruise in late May/June/July?


----------



## MJRGoBlue79

What are your thoughts on an FLR for 3/29 Magic. Specfically a Verandah. They have an VGT (Which in my opinion is overpriced) and an MTO rate for that sailing but no FLR. What are your thoughts on them releasing the rate? Lots of availability for the sailing......

Great job on tracking these rates!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the first report for the month of March!  3/2/2015 *GT rate are.....

*NEW (2)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00

**GT (18)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,194.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 3/25/2015 IGT OGT $0.00 VGT $2,188.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00

more the come.....


----------



## Justacruiser

DisneyGirl30 said:


> Any thoughts on VGTs for a 7 day Western Caribbean cruise in late May/June/July?


 
what ship or does it matter?


----------



## Justacruiser

MJRGoBlue79 said:


> What are your thoughts on an FLR for 3/29 Magic. Specfically a Verandah. They have an VGT (Which in my opinion is overpriced) and an MTO rate for that sailing but no FLR. What are your thoughts on them releasing the rate? Lots of availability for the sailing......
> 
> Great job on tracking these rates!


 
I think they will offer the FLR this week, IMHO only!


----------



## DisneyGirl30

Justacruiser said:


> what ship or does it matter?



Doesn't really matter, was hoping the Fantasy since I know they do pretty much all the 7 day cruises in the Caribbean once the summer starts, but the Magic would be fine too.

After all, a cruise is a cruise


----------



## MJRGoBlue79

Justacruiser said:


> I think they will offer the FLR this week, IMHO only!


 Thank you!


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> Here is the first report for the month of March!  3/2/2015 *GT rate are.....
> 
> *NEW (2)*
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $0.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
> 
> **GT (18)*
> Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
> Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
> Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT VGT
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT $2,977.00 VGT $4,377.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $0.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
> Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
> Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,194.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 3/25/2015 IGT OGT $0.00 VGT $2,188.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00
> 
> more the come.....


I just love reading these. 
Thank you for updating.


----------



## cashe

I'm gonna find Justacruiser and give her a big hug when she posts FLR rates for 5/14. lol


----------



## Justacruiser

The MTO rates for today 3/2/2015 are....

*MTO (17)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I $1,652.00 11B MTO/O $1,732.00 9B MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I $1,272.00 11A MTO/O $1,332.00 9B MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,856.00 9D MTO/V $2,206.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,260.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,459.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A


----------



## Justacruiser

cashe said:


> I'm gonna find Justacruiser and give her a big hug when she posts FLR rates for 5/14. lol


 
ummmm, I am a him!  Hopefully you will get it and I can get a side hug, lol!


----------



## cashe

well, then that might be awkward. LOL jk. pardon my assumption!! thank you either way! you ROCK! Still hoping for 5/14. I got my fingers and toes crossed for my Sister in Law and niece to be able to join us!!


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are the FLR rates for 3/2/2015!

*FLR (12)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I $1,652.00 11A FLR/O $1,732.00 9B FLR/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I $1,272.00 11A FLR/O $1,332.00 9B FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,752.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,480.00 6A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,690.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C


----------



## tltay2005

Keeping fingers crossed for FLR rates for 6/12/15 or 6/15/15 Dream to Bahamas.


----------



## lpandorf

Any thoughts on Fantasy GT in June?  Would love to be on the 6/13 Western or 6/20 Eastern.  Appears like the June cruises had GT rates in 2014 based on early posts in this thread.


----------



## Justacruiser

tltay2005 said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for FLR rates for 6/12/15 or 6/15/15 Dream to Bahamas.


 
looks like sells are pretty slow, so maybe!


----------



## Justacruiser

lpandorf said:


> Any thoughts on Fantasy GT in June?  Would love to be on the 6/13 Western or 6/20 Eastern.  Appears like the June cruises had GT rates in 2014 based on early posts in this thread.


 
I would think they would have to offer discounts.  These prices are crazy on the Fantasy.  Looks like alot of opening.  The JUNE-AUG discounts don't last long once they come out.  Good luck!  Stay tuned!


----------



## MamaBear58

lpandorf said:


> Any thoughts on Fantasy GT in June?  Would love to be on the 6/13 Western or 6/20 Eastern.  Appears like the June cruises had GT rates in 2014 based on early posts in this thread.



I too am looking at 6/20 Fantasy or 6/26 Dream.  I guess we just keeping watching this thread?  I'm new to this.


----------



## lmhall2000

Beating a poor weary horse (not quite dead yet)...

FLR and MTO rates came out for May 2nd/9th (Eastern Fantasy) do the rates you show reflect the taxes or just the rate for 2 people? I am booked for the 16th but would need to cancel by midnight tonight (actually 45 minutes b/c travel agent leaves in that time) in order to nab GT if they come out for 16th...since we are at the 75 day mark, most categories are showing availability...and showing same pricing as the 9th...so wondering if I can make that leap of saying that GT may come out for 16th? EEK!


----------



## Justacruiser

lmhall2000 said:


> Beating a poor weary horse (not quite dead yet)...
> 
> FLR and MTO rates came out for May 2nd/9th (Eastern Fantasy) do the rates you show reflect the taxes or just the rate for 2 people? I am booked for the 16th but would need to cancel by midnight tonight (actually 45 minutes b/c travel agent leaves in that time) in order to nab GT if they come out for 16th...since we are at the 75 day mark, most categories are showing availability...and showing same pricing as the 9th...so wondering if I can make that leap of saying that GT may come out for 16th? EEK!


 
the rates I provide are for 2 adults including fares, fees and taxes.  There aren't alot of rooms in any one category left.  My recommendation, if the prices are the same as when you booked, I would cancel and wait a couple of days.  You can always book again if you want to.  If the price has increased since you booked, the difference is the money you can lose if the discounts don't come out.  Hope this helps.

Do you have OBC or other discounts that you can loose?


----------



## lmhall2000

Justacruiser said:


> the rates I provide are for 2 adults including fares, fees and taxes.  There aren't alot of rooms in any one category left.  My recommendation, if the prices are the same as when you booked, I would cancel and wait a couple of days.  You can always book again if you want to.  If the price has increased since you booked, the difference is the money you can lose if the discounts don't come out.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Do you have OBC or other discounts that you can loose?


 
I would come out even on OBC...having to book 2 rooms I would increase my Disney Visa to $50 per room and the travel agent would go from $450 to $400 so it would be a wash...so no money lost there...just that we have an 8D booked and those are really hard to find that will fit five...so it would likely jump up to $7100 for a Verandah if VGT does not come out...I'm sitting at $6400 with $500 total OBC...I'm thinking the best I could do would be around the 5k mark for 2 rooms and $500 OBC...but that 1400 savings would cover all our excursions...so either stick with 8D and no excursions or risk it for IGT/OGT/VGT and do an excursion or two/three??


----------



## tltay2005

I think there are still a lot of openings for the end of May and beginning of June because so many Northern schools are ending late because of all the snow days they have had so summer vacations are starting later.  Good news for us Floridians


----------



## Justacruiser

lmhall2000 said:


> I would come out even on OBC...having to book 2 rooms I would increase my Disney Visa to $50 per room and the travel agent would go from $450 to $400 so it would be a wash...so no money lost there...just that we have an 8D booked and those are really hard to find that will fit five...so it would likely jump up to $7100 for a Verandah if VGT does not come out...I'm sitting at $6400 with $500 total OBC...I'm thinking the best I could do would be around the 5k mark for 2 rooms and $500 OBC...but that 1400 savings would cover all our excursions...so either stick with 8D and no excursions or risk it for IGT/OGT/VGT and do an excursion or two/three??


 
so what did you do?


----------



## Justacruiser

here is the *GT rates for today 3/3/15

**GT (16)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,197.00 OGT $3,799.00 VGT $5,199.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 3/25/2015 IGT OGT $0.00 VGT $2,188.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO rates for today 3/3/15

*CHANGES (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I $1,716.00 11C MTO/O $1,856.00 9D MTO/V $2,206.00 7A

*MTO (17) *
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,332.00 9B MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I $1,716.00 11C MTO/O $1,856.00 9D MTO/V $2,206.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,260.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,459.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are the FLR rates for 3/3/15.

*FLR (11)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I FLR/O $1,332.00 9B FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,752.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,690.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C

I will be doing another update this afternoon.  Usually they spring some new stuff!  Will have the full update by 4pm CST!


----------



## lmhall2000

Justacruiser said:


> so what did you do?



I caved...I kept our reservation. I called TA and he was sharing his concern about risking not getting what we needed. I weighed everything and we really would enjoy being in one room, half our family fun is sharing silly stories at midnight...if we were in two rooms, we lose a lot of that. I will have a little cry if IGT/OGT come out and would save me 1k...but thankful we can even have this opportunity to travel. Will just be a lot more frugal the next 75 days to try to get one excursion covered


----------



## Justacruiser

Splitting up a family is tough with connecting rooms (but nice).  I can't imagine if they would get you on different ends of floors.  Peace of mind and midnight stories, PRICELESS!  Unless it's more than 1k, lol.


----------



## momof2n2

lmhall2000 said:


> I caved...I kept our reservation. I called TA and he was sharing his concern about risking not getting what we needed. I weighed everything and we really would enjoy being in one room, half our family fun is sharing silly stories at midnight...if we were in two rooms, we lose a lot of that. I will have a little cry if IGT/OGT come out and would save me 1k...but thankful we can even have this opportunity to travel. Will just be a lot more frugal the next 75 days to try to get one excursion covered



Maybe you can find a great non-official activity at one port.  
Which cruise is it you are on?


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> Splitting up a family is tough with connecting rooms (but nice).  I can't imagine if they would get you on different ends of floors.  Peace of mind and midnight stories, PRICELESS!  Unless it's more than 1k, lol.



I'm hoping to make an IGT work for us next year, so we could end up at complete opposite ends.  But as we need two rooms anyway (6 kids) we are already resigned to the fact we will be split up.  
I hope we save 1K!  LOL


----------



## lmhall2000

momof2n2 said:


> I'm hoping to make an IGT work for us next year, so we could end up at complete opposite ends.  But as we need two rooms anyway (6 kids) we are already resigned to the fact we will be split up.
> I hope we save 1K!  LOL



We are on the May 16th Fantasy Western...just at the cusp of summer rates...I'll just croak if GT rates are more than a k off...I can encourage you and say that each time we did GT (2x) that we had connecting on one and side by side on the other...they really do try to help keep families close  I really should stop looking, but now I'm so stinking curious if Door #1 held a goat or a prize


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for today 3/4/15

**GT (16)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 OGT VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 3/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,188.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00


----------



## momof2n2

lmhall2000 said:


> We are on the May 16th Fantasy Western...just at the cusp of summer rates...I'll just croak if GT rates are more than a k off...I can encourage you and say that each time we did GT (2x) that we had connecting on one and side by side on the other...they really do try to help keep families close  I really should stop looking, but now I'm so stinking curious if Door #1 held a goat or a prize


Yes. Stop looking!!!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO's for today 3/4/2015

*NEW (1)*
Wonder Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B MTO/V $0.00

*CHANGES (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,459.00 5C

*MTO(18)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,332.00 9B MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I $1,716.00 11C MTO/O $1,856.00 9D MTO/V $2,206.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,260.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,459.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B MTO/V $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are the FLR discounts for today 3/4/2015

*FLR (11)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,752.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,690.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C


----------



## zymurgy1999

Can someone please explain to me how a cruise that is two weeks out goes from having almost 80 rooms available on Monday (of which 50 were veranda and of those 10 are showing as available)  to basically going to GT for all categories in two days without offering any discounts (FLR, GTY)?  I have been tracking the 3/21/15 Fantasy hoping that they would dump the rooms in the next week or so and they magically vanished in two days.  If someone has an input here it would help me in tracking future cruises because I was 100% sure that they would start dumping rooms to Florida residents this week.  Looks like I am now going to have to set my sights on the almost 100 rooms that appear to be available on the Magic leaving the following day.  Too bad, because the itinerary on the Fantasy looked so much better.


----------



## goofyfigment

I apologize I haven't read through all the pages. we are trying to plan a cruise for our honeymoon and are fl residents. Any idea of when the fl rates would come out for November?  Thank you.


----------



## momof2n2

goofyfigment said:


> I apologize I haven't read through all the pages. we are trying to plan a cruise for our honeymoon and are fl residents. Any idea of when the fl rates would come out for November?  Thank you.


Judging from the trend I'm guessing Aug or Sept, after PIF dates. ??


----------



## lmhall2000

zymurgy1999 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how a cruise that is two weeks out goes from having almost 80 rooms available on Monday (of which 50 were veranda and of those 10 are showing as available)  to basically going to GT for all categories in two days without offering any discounts (FLR, GTY)?  I have been tracking the 3/21/15 Fantasy hoping that they would dump the rooms in the next week or so and they magically vanished in two days.  If someone has an input here it would help me in tracking future cruises because I was 100% sure that they would start dumping rooms to Florida residents this week.  Looks like I am now going to have to set my sights on the almost 100 rooms that appear to be available on the Magic leaving the following day.  Too bad, because the itinerary on the Fantasy looked so much better.



Pretty easy to explain. By the 14 day mark 90% of rooms are assigned. They try to upgrade those who booked IGTY rates because it is easier to fill the ship with IGT rates rather than VGT rates. Typically, I see VGT rates come out first, then a week or two later IGT come out. The best rates of all pop up at the 10 day or less mark...I saw a March sailing within 10 day pop up for $760 for first two adults and $560 for second two passengers on the Magic. Generally, Magic will always have a better pricing than Fantasy...not sure why, I would actually prefer to go on the new reimagined Magic than do Fantasy again. Fantasy has so many more rooms so you'd think their rates would go lower...generally FL rates and Military rates will pop up at the 70 day mark, then you'll see GT rates pop up. Enjoy the savings you'll get with the Magic!


----------



## zymurgy1999

lmhall2000 said:


> I saw a March sailing within 10 day pop up for $760 for first two adults and $560 for second two passengers on the Magic



I saw that cruise.  It popped up early in the morning on a Monday for the sailing leaving that Sunday.  It was gone in a few hours.  Would take that in a heartbeat.  Totally my fault for not booking earlier.  The Magic on 3/22 had an FLR rate about a month ago, but I did that itinerary last year on the Fantasy and was not interested in doing it again.  The Fantasy itinerary has an extra sea day and visits San Juan.  Will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## uflaw

We are hoping for a Memorial Day week Florida Resident discount on the Fantasy.  I noticed that several people have mentioned that they can tell how full or how many available cabins are still available, however, I don't know how to do that.  

Thank you for any insight!  

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for today 3/5/2015.  Enjoy!

*NEW *GT (1)*
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 OGT $3,888.00

**GT (17)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 3/25/2015 VGT $2,188.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 OGT $3,888.00

**GT (PRICE PERSON/PER NIGHT FOR 2 ADULTS)(SLEEPER RATES IN BOLD AND UNDERLINED)
*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 VGT $285.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $250.00 OGT $260.00 VGT $285.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $265.00 OGT $275.00 VGT $299.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 VGT $267.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $168.00
*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 VGT $186.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 VGT $166.00*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 VGT $214.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $297.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 VGT $297.00
*Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $135.00 OGT $147.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $135.00 OGT $147.00 VGT $185.00*
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $214.00 OGT $257.00 VGT $357.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $214.00 OGT $257.00 VGT $359.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 3/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $244.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT OGT VGT $295.00
*Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT OGT $120.00 VGT*



*MTO CHANGES (2)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $2,459.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015MTO/V $2,480.00 5C

*MTO (18)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/O $1,332.00 9B MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I $1,716.00 11C MTO/O $1,856.00 9D MTO/V $2,206.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/V $2,260.00 4B

Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/V $2,480.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $2,459.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B

*MTO (PRICE PERSON/PER NIGHT FOR 2 ADULTS)(SLEEPER RATES IN BOLD AND UNDERLINED)
*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/V $220.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/O $200.00 MTO/V $220.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $215.00 MTO/O $220.00 MTO/V $240.00
*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 3/21/2015 MTO/I $110.00 MTO/O $120.00 MTO/V $145.00 

 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $145.00 

 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $110.00 MTO/O $120.00 

 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $145.00 

 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $145.00 

 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $145.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/8/2015 MTO/V $160.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/V $145.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/V $160.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $160.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $160.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $110.00 MTO/O $120.00 MTO/V $145.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $110.00 MTO/O $120.00 MTO/V $145.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $110.00 MTO/O $120.00 MTO/V $145.00 

 Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/O $90.00*

*FLR (11)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,752.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/V $2,690.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C

* FLR (PRICE PERSON/PER NIGHT FOR 2 ADULTS)(SLEEPER RATES IN BOLD AND UNDERLINED)
*Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/V $220.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/V $220.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $215.00 FLR/O $220.00 FLR/V $240.00
*Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/V $160.00 

 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015FLR/V $160.00 

 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/V $145.00 

 Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/V $160.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/V $160.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $125.00 FLR/O $135.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $125.00 FLR/O $135.00 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $125.00 FLR/O $135.00 FLR/V $160.00*


----------



## Justacruiser

uflaw said:


> We are hoping for a Memorial Day week Florida Resident discount on the Fantasy.  I noticed that several people have mentioned that they can tell how full or how many available cabins are still available, however, I don't know how to do that.
> 
> Thank you for any insight!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Eric


 
Absolutely no chance for Inside ot Ocenview FLR rates.  Also, all rooms lower that 5E are in GTY status.  So, my thought is that there is only a small chance of the FLR Verandah rate and I give it only a 25% chance.  There are several verandah rooms left, but they can offer the *GT or MTO if they want also.  Just my HOO


----------



## Yensidfan

What does sleeper rate mean?


----------



## Justacruiser

refer to post 1 please


----------



## uflaw

Justacruiser said:


> Absolutely no chance for Inside ot Ocenview FLR rates.  Also, all rooms lower that 5E are in GTY status.  So, my thought is that there is only a small chance of the FLR Verandah rate and I give it only a 25% chance.  There are several verandah rooms left, but they can offer the *GT or MTO if they want also.  Just my HOO



Thank you for the insight.  We wanted to get the Verandah rate if possible.  Any chance on the following week?  We live nearby and can go at a moments notice.  Any Chance on the Dream?


----------



## Justacruiser

uflaw said:


> Thank you for the insight.  We wanted to get the Verandah rate if possible.  Any chance on the following week?  We live nearby and can go at a moments notice.  Any Chance on the Dream?


 
Personally I think alot of the June cruises with offer *GT/MTO and FLR discounts.  I just can't see enough people spending the money they want.  I would just sit and wait and you will get your short notice cruise aound the time you want (give or take 20 days).  95% chance IMHO.


----------



## zymurgy1999

Justacruiser said:


> Personally I think alot of the June cruises with offer *GT/MTO and FLR discounts. I just can't see enough people spending the money they want. I would just sit and wait and you will get your short notice cruise aound the time you want (give or take 20 days). 95% chance IMHO.



I live here in Miami and am from New York and the word on the street up there is that because of the huge amount of snow days the schools are going to run late this year.  I have to imagine that they will offer FLR rates early to late April for the early June cruises.  They offered a very good one on the Fantasy last year for a sailing the first Saturday after school ended for us in Miami-Dade which we took.


----------



## tltay2005

There seem to be a lot more 7 nights available than 3 & 4.  Still checking daily for 6/12 (3 night) or 6/15 (4 night).  Right now I am booked for the 6/12 and it would REALLY be nice to get the FLR rate applied.  It the price is right & I get the 4 for the same price or just over the 3, I will cancel and rebook.   My TA said she will do all the calculations, just need them to be posted.


----------



## Justacruiser

just be sure of the possible penalties....


----------



## cashe

I'm thinking i'm out of luck for our 5/14 Dream FLR rates. Now all of a sudden all Inside and Oceanview are gone and only 5A, 4A, 4B and 4E remain. Ugh. I really wanted my sister in law to be able to come.


----------



## Justacruiser

cashe said:


> I'm thinking i'm out of luck for our 5/14 Dream FLR rates. Now all of a sudden all Inside and Oceanview are gone and only 5A, 4A, 4B and 4E remain. Ugh. I really wanted my sister in law to be able to come.


 
Not much of a chance for the discount.  Only 5A and 4E have more than 6 rooms each and 4D and 4B are already at GTY.  There are 3 - 4A's.


----------



## cashe

Justacruiser said:


> Not much of a chance for the discount.  Only 5A and 4E have more than 6 rooms each and 4D and 4B are already at GTY.  There are 3 - 4A's.


what's the chance of people canceling? i don't know cancellation policies.


----------



## Justacruiser

cashe said:


> what's the chance of people canceling? i don't know cancellation policies.


 
2%, for what you are wanting.  Cancellation changes are in place now.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT rates for today 3/6/2015.

*CHANGES (2)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 $2,557.00 OGT VGT $4,377.00
**GT (17)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $2,557.00 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - B 3/25/2015 VGT $2,188.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 OGT $3,888.00


----------



## Ladyshopper

They released the GT rates for the first two northern Europe cruises ages ago, I'm patiently waiting for the one on the 13th June!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO rates for 3/6/2015!

*CHANGES (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A

*MTO (16)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/V $2,260.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/V $2,480.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $2,459.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B


----------



## jenny_nichole

Although I don't post regularly, I do check this thread often and love to see what current GT rates are available.  Thanks so much for doing all of this research and posting here.  I read one of your comments that you feel that GT rates are likely for June since some sailings do not seem to be selling well.  Do you think that any of the Dream Double Dips will have GT rates? I know it's early, but I would love to see discounts show up for these sailings....it will probably still be too pricey for us, but hey, a girl can dream, right?
 Jennifer


----------



## Justacruiser

jenny_nichole said:


> Although I don't post regularly, I do check this thread often and love to see what current GT rates are available.  Thanks so much for doing all of this research and posting here.  I read one of your comments that you feel that GT rates are likely for June since some sailings do not seem to be selling well.  Do you think that any of the Dream Double Dips will have GT rates? I know it's early, but I would love to see discounts show up for these sailings....it will probably still be too pricey for us, but hey, a girl can dream, right?
> Jennifer


 
IMHO they will have to offer discounts due to the pricing.


----------



## ajo

I'm new to the world of GT. Do GT rates ever come up for Alaska? We're currently waiting for the 2016 Alaska dates to open up, but would love to get a 2015 GT on an Alaskan date if it was an option. Thanks!


----------



## dmunsil

ajo said:


> I'm new to the world of GT. Do GT rates ever come up for Alaska? We're currently waiting for the 2016 Alaska dates to open up, but would love to get a 2015 GT on an Alaskan date if it was an option. Thanks!


They do; there were a few that had GT rates last year. Mostly at the beginning and end of the season, IIRC.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is this mornings *GT discounts for 3/9/15

**GT (14)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT VGT
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are this mornings MTO's 3/9/2015.

*MTO (16)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,332.00 9B MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,260.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,459.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B MTO/V $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are this mornings FLR rates for 3/9/2015

*FLR (11)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,752.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,690.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C

hopefully they will post some new discounts later today ot tomorrow!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the update for this afternoon for *GT for 3/9/2015

*NEW (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00

*CHANGES (1)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00

**GT (14)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT VGT
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## shelderfergirl

Following


----------



## Justacruiser

shelderfergirl said:


> Following


 
welcome!


----------



## bandmhmommy

Newbie question- Do MTO rates change any from week to week if the same sailing is listed?  Thinking about the 4/18 Fantasy... It was $145/night last week and this week.  Any hope of it being any cheaper?


----------



## Kasey Diep

Justacruiser said:


> Here is the update for this afternoon for *GT for 3/9/2015
> 
> *NEW (1)*
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
> 
> *CHANGES (1)*
> Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
> 
> **GT (14)*
> Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
> Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,842.00
> Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,915.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,504.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,377.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $0.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT VGT
> Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
> Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00
> Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $0.00


Following


----------



## Justacruiser

bandmhmommy said:


> Newbie question- Do MTO rates change any from week to week if the same sailing is listed?  Thinking about the 4/18 Fantasy... It was $145/night last week and this week.  Any hope of it being any cheaper?


 
The rate will not change, however the category of room does sometimes.  With the MTO most of the time you get to select a room number within the category, sometimes the MTO is a GTY room where you don't have a choice of room.  Sometimes they will list multiple categories for example 7A, 5C and then they add a 5B or takeaway the original 5C.  But, to answer your question the MTO price will not go down, only go away when the amount of discounted rooms are depleted.


----------



## bandmhmommy

Thank you! This will be our first Disney cruise!


Justacruiser said:


> The rate will not change, however the category of room does sometimes.  With the MTO most of the time you get to select a room number within the category, sometimes the MTO is a GTY room where you don't have a choice of room.  Sometimes they will list multiple categories for example 7A, 5C and then they add a 5B or takeaway the original 5C.  But, to answer your question the MTO price will not go down, only go away when the amount of discounted rooms are depleted.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for today 3/10/2015

**GT (14)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $4,377.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 OGT $3,888.00

*FLR (11)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,752.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,690.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C

*MTO CHANGES (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A

*MTO (14)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/V $2,480.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $2,459.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A


----------



## mariab

So what do you think about the price for the MTO Fantasy Eastern cruise. We are a family of five and for two balcony rooms its 5217.95. Also we always get the insurance...what are anyones thoughts on that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Justacruiser

mariab said:


> So what do you think about the price for the MTO Fantasy Eastern cruise. We are a family of five and for two balcony rooms its 5217.95. Also we always get the insurance...what are anyones thoughts on that. Thanks in advance!


 
Without having exact dates I would say you are saving more than 3K over the normal going rate.  If you wanted to do a MTO Verandah and an Ocenview you could save another $400 more and bring the total down to $4800.  But, saving 3K is probably good and everyone gets a balcony.  I would book imediately and see if you can get rooms next to each other in either case.


----------



## lmhall2000

mariab said:


> So what do you think about the price for the MTO Fantasy Eastern cruise. We are a family of five and for two balcony rooms its 5217.95. Also we always get the insurance...what are anyones thoughts on that. Thanks in advance!



That is a pretty good rate! I'm paying $6400 for one Oceanview for five...I would book it unless you think IGT or OGT could pop up and save you anywhere from $400-600 more


----------



## mariab

It's a MTO rate already...so that is usually better than IGT or OGT...thanks...


lmhall2000 said:


> That is a pretty good rate! I'm paying $6400 for one Oceanview for five...I would book it unless you think IGT or OGT could pop up and save you anywhere from $400-600 more


----------



## DVCTigger

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but MTO?   Is that a military discount? TIA


----------



## Justacruiser

yes, MTO is Military and FLR is for Florida


----------



## DVCTigger

Thank you.  DH and I are waiting for the PC cruise to go IGT.  If it doesn't happen, oh well.


----------



## Justacruiser

DVCTigger said:


> Thank you.  DH and I are waiting for the PC cruise to go IGT.  If it doesn't happen, oh well.


 
from what I can see, 19 Inside rooms left.  Why not jump on the OGT?


----------



## DVCTigger

Budget, if it goes to what we set aside we will go, if not, we won't.   It's as simple as that.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the *GT rates for today 3/11/2015

*CHANGES (1)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00

**GT (13)
*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT $1,632.00 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 IGT OGT VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT VGT
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00 * 

*


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for today 3/11/2015

*NEW (1)*
Magic Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/V $2,260.00 5C

*CHANGES (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/V $2,480.00 4A

*MTO (15)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/15/2015 MTO/V $2,260.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/V $2,480.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $2,459.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the discount information for today 3/12/2015!  Enjoy!

*NEW *GT (1)*
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C 4/3/2015 VGT $3,180.00

**GT (14)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 VGT $2,504.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 VGT $3,236.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT VGT
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C 4/3/2015 VGT $3,180.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 OGT $3,888.00

*FLR CHANGES (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $2,139.00 11C FLR/V $2,419.00 5A

*FLR (10)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $2,139.00 11C FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C

*NEW MTO (2)*
Fantasy Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 MTO/V $2,000.00 7A
Wonder Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B

*MTO (15)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 MTO/V $2,000.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $2,459.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the 3/13/2015 report for *GT!  Waited till the end of the day to see if there were new listings!

*NEW (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 VGT $2,938.00

**GT (14)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 IGT OGT $2,212.00 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 IGT OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 VGT $3,915.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 VGT $2,504.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 VGT $2,938.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C 4/3/2015 VGT $3,180.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 OGT $3,888.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are today's 3/13/2015 MTO rates!

*NEW (1)*
Magic Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/V $2,480.00 5C

*MTO (15)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 MTO/V $2,000.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,480.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $2,459.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are the FLR discounts for today 3/13/2015!

*NEW (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,690.00 5C

*FLR (11)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $2,139.00 11C FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 3/22/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,690.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for today 3/16/2015!

**GT (12)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 VGT $2,412.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 OGT $1,692.00 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 VGT $2,504.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 VGT $2,938.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C 4/3/2015 VGT $3,180.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 OGT $3,888.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the update for the MTO for 3/16/2015!

*NEW (1)*
Wonder Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B

*MTO (15)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 MTO/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V $2,213.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 MTO/V $2,000.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $2,459.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are the FLR discounts for today 3/16/2015

*FLR (10)*
Dream, 4 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/23/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $1,892.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $2,139.00 11C FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C


----------



## Luna_fam_fun

Woohoo they are releasing May GT dates! What do u think are my chances of them releasing may 2 Fantasy Gt rates? I'm worried because they skipped over that cruise and released May 9. Thank you again for checking on these rates!


----------



## Justacruiser

The VGT is there!!!! Happy booking!
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,727.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the Discount Information for today 3/17/2015!

**GT NEW (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00

**GT CHANGES (1)
*Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00

**GT ALL (13)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 VGT $2,504.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 VGT $2,727.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 VGT $2,938.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C 4/3/2015 VGT $3,180.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 OGT $3,888.00


*FLR ALL (9)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $2,139.00 11C FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I $1,979.00 11A FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C

*MTO ALL (14)

*Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O MTO/V $2,213.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 MTO/V $2,000.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 MTO/V $2,459.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B


----------



## BigPapaPaulie

Stupid question I'm sure, but how do you book one of these rates?

I tried pulling up the exact sailings on the disney site and no *GT rates appear.  Just ridiculously high quotes that could only appeal to middle eastern oil tycoons.

Do I have to go through agents?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jahber

BigPapaPaulie said:


> Stupid question I'm sure, but how do you book one of these rates?
> 
> I tried pulling up the exact sailings on the disney site and no *GT rates appear.  Just ridiculously high quotes that could only appeal to middle eastern oil tycoons.
> 
> Do I have to go through agents?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You make these bookings just like a regular booking. But the really great rates can disappear fast. If you don't see it, it's gone


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for today 3/19/2015!

*NEW (4)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 OGT $2,287.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 OGT $1,694.00
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 VGT $2,645.00

*CHANGES (1)*
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00

**GT (16)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 VGT $2,727.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 VGT $2,938.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C 4/3/2015 VGT $3,180.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 OGT $1,694.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 OGT $3,888.00
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 VGT $2,645.00

MORE TO COME!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the MTO discounts for today 3/19/2015

*NEW (1)*
Magic Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B

* CHANGES (5)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 $1,720.00 11C $1,860.00 9D MTO/V $2,000.00 7A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 7A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10B MTO/O $1,909.00 9B MTO/V $2,259.00 5B

*MTO (13)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 $1,720.00 11C $1,860.00 9D MTO/V $2,000.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 7A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10B MTO/O $1,909.00 9B MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B

MORE TO COME!


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are the FLR discounts for 3/19/2015

*CHANGES (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11C $2,280.00 9D FLR/V $2,420.00 5A

*FLR (9)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/I FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $2,139.00 11C FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11C $2,280.00 9D FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/I FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for today 3/20/2015

**GT (15)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 VGT $1,842.00
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT $1,722.00 OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 VGT $2,727.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 VGT $2,938.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C 4/3/2015 VGT $3,180.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 OGT $1,694.00
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 VGT $2,645.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO rates for today 3/20/2015.

*MTO (13)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 MTO/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 MTO/I $1,422.00 11A MTO/O $1,452.00 9C MTO/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 $1,720.00 11C $1,860.00 9D MTO/V $2,000.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10B MTO/O $1,909.00 9B MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B


----------



## Justacruiser

and here are the FLR rates for 3/20/2015

*FLR (9)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 3/27/2015 FLR/V $1,452.00 5A
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 FLR/I $1,422.00 11A FLR/O $1,452.00 9B FLR/V $1,572.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $2,139.00 11C FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11C FLR/O $2,280.00 9D FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C


----------



## houseofduck

justacruiser,

Thank you for posting this information.  I think you posted the FLR discounts for today twice, once for MTO and once for FLR!

We just booked the 4/26 Magic cruise.  I was looking at the meet thread for this cruise.  It looks like we will be cruising together!


----------



## Justacruiser

houseofduck said:


> justacruiser,
> 
> Thank you for posting this information.  I think you posted the FLR discounts for today twice, once for MTO and once for FLR!
> 
> We just booked the 4/26 Magic cruise.  I was looking at the meet thread for this cruise.  It looks like we will be cruising together!


 
thanks for the info for the MTO, got it fixed!  thanks


----------



## Justacruiser

Sorry I have been out for a couple of days!  Hope you missed me!  Here are the discounts for today 3/25/2015.

*NEW *GT (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT $2,308.00 OGT $2,393.00 VGT $2,504.00

**GT (15)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT OGT $1,782.00 VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT $2,308.00 OGT $2,393.00 VGT $2,504.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,938.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,387.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 3/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,144.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - C 4/3/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,180.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 OGT $1,694.00
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 VGT $2,645.00

*FLR (7)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $2,139.00 11C FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11C FLR/O $2,280.00 9D FLR/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C

*MTO (11)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 3/28/2015 MTO/V $2,207.00 7A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 MTO/I $1,720.00 11C MTO/O $1,860.00 9D MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/5/2015 MTO/V $2,469.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10B MTO/O $1,909.00 9B MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 5B

I am planning a SLEEPER RATE with all the new prices by later Friday afternoon.  You will want to review this thread to see if I have any rates that I think are just great steels.  If, so you will probably need to go and book so that the prices don't increase. 

Will provide updates as I see them.


----------



## momof2n2

I missed you. Was looking through the thread to see if you were on a cruise!!


----------



## Amw1064

Now that I found you, I missed your page.  Been checking every day.  My friend is looking for Fl res rates for the Fantasy the first or second week of June.  Any chance?  She could actually do the last week of May as well.


----------



## OKW Lover

Amw1064 said:


> Now that I found you, I missed your page.  Been checking every day.  My friend is looking for Fl res rates for the Fantasy the first or second week of June.  Any chance?  She could actually do the last week of May as well.


I'd guess you'll be in luck.  However, I doubt the Memorial Day week sailing would pop up.  You never know.


----------



## Justacruiser

There may be a chance for the 5/23 Fantasy, but I think the best chance is the 5/30 Fantasy cruise.  They have a VGT on that one now.  As far as the others in June, there aren't many Inside or Oceanviews left so for sure they won't go FLR unless Verandah, IMHO.  There are several of the Verandah rooms left so there is a chance.  Chance for the end of May 80%, chance of June 20%.  All IMHO!


----------



## Amw1064

Thanks so much.  Will pass along the info.


----------



## WannaBeImagineer

Justacruiser said:


> There may be a chance for the 5/23 Fantasy, but I think the best chance is the 5/30 Fantasy cruise.  They have a VGT on that one now.  As far as the others in June, there aren't many Inside or Oceanviews left so for sure they won't go FLR unless Verandah, IMHO.  There are several of the Verandah rooms left so there is a chance.  Chance for the end of May 80%, chance of June 20%.  All IMHO!



Justacruiser,

Thanks for this thread and all your working updating it.  I've been checking it multiple times a day now for the last two months looking for a summer cruise.

Now that the 5/30 Fantasy cruise has gone VGT do you think that's going to be the best rate on the Summer Fantasy cruises?  It seems that all the June cruises are selling really well, and their base price is already higher than the May base prices so even if that 20% chance of VGT on a June cruise is true I'm assuming it wouldn't be as cheap as a May VGT.   Don't worry I know this is all just speculation I'm just curious of your thoughts.

Thanks!
WBI


----------



## Justacruiser

My thought is that the May and early June will be the cheapest.  The only reason any would come in cheaper thru the end of the summer is that the cruises are just so high.  But they seem to be selling well. 

Thanks for watching the thread!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the latest and greatest for the *GT discounts as of 3/26/2015!

*NEW (3)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,699.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,794.00 VGT $0.00

*CHANGES (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT

**GT (15)*
Dream, 3 Night Bahamian Cruise - A 4/3/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,926.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT $2,787.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 IGT OGT VGT $2,783.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT $2,308.00 OGT $2,393.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,938.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,699.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT VGT
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 OGT $1,694.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,794.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 VGT $2,645.00

More to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for today 3/26/2015!

*CHANGES (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 4B

*MTO (9)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,860.00 9D MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10B MTO/O $1,909.00 9B MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 4B


----------



## WannaBeImagineer

Justacruiser said:


> My thought is that the May and early June will be the cheapest.  The only reason any would come in cheaper thru the end of the summer is that the cruises are just so high.  But they seem to be selling well.
> 
> Thanks for watching the thread!



That's what I was thinking!  Thanks again for the this thread!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR rates for today 3/26/2015

*CHANGES (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11C FLR/O $2,280.00 9D FLR/V $2,420.00 5A

*FLR (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 4/18/2015 FLR/I $2,139.00 11C FLR/V $2,419.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I FLR/O $2,280.00 9D FLR/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11C FLR/O $2,280.00 9D FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C


----------



## DisneyGirl30

Do you think early/mid-June will come out with a VGT or is the $5000+ for 2 adults the cheapest its going to be?


----------



## Justacruiser

I believe that MOST of them if not all of the Disney Fantasy cruises will go VGT.  I would say it's 100% that at least 1 of those cruises will go VGT and 75% for 2 or more.  By the way, IMHO only!

No matter what, I don't see the prices going higher so you can wait a bit.  Again, IMHO.


----------



## Luna_fam_fun

Thank you so much for all your hard work! We booked the May 2 cruise the day it went gty! Time to get cruise ready!


----------



## kstaack

What is your opinion on on 5/23 or 5/16 going FL resident.  I have been checking cruisefish and there are still showing almost all of the verandah categories available.  Its seems like 5/23 has more rooms available than the 5/18...but like you say you never know...I keep checking every Monday.

Last year it looks like all of the sailings on the Fantasy in May went FL resident...according to Disney Cruise Blog.

Also there wasn't any new FL resident rates released this week...maybe because they were to busy with the new release.  Fingers crossed something comes out for 5/23, 5/16, 6/6, or 6/13 fantasy.  They would all be within the 75 day mark....I can't go the 5/30 date.


----------



## Justacruiser

It looks the 5/16 Fantasy has around 60 verandah rooms with only one category (4D) being in a GTY status.

Looks likes the 5/23 Fantasy has at least 50 verandah rooms left, with 4 categories (7A, 6B, 6A, 4D) in a GTY status.

I don't think they will go *GT, but I can see them maybe going MTO or FLR.

You can also check this thread, it will go back to last years discounts.

I think they will go quick if they come out.  Good luck!


----------



## kstaack

Thank you....what are your thoughts on the June dates?  Wish me luck....may the odds be ever in my favor


----------



## Justacruiser

I think at least 1 of the Fantasy cruises between 5/16 and the middle of june will offer a FLR.  It's all about being patient at this point.  If you have open dates during the period I would just watch the sight and this thread of course.

By the way for everyone who monitors my thread, no changes so far today.  But, I am hoping to post some changes before the end of the day.  Usually there is not a lot of movement on discounts when they release new dates.  But, as an optomist, I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

@Justacruiser Thank you for this thread! im hoping for October Florida Resident discounts!


----------



## Cynth

I only found this thread a few days ago. 
Does Disney also give *GT for European cruises? 
I imagine that Disney has a mostly american costumers and that they would need to plan a bit more in advance. So I don't know if it would help them sell out the ships.
Would love to get a good price for a cruise this summer but wouldn't want to travel that far so I would prefer a European cruise.

And thank you so much for sharing all your information, that's a lot of work that you do for us.


----------



## Flossbolna

Cynth said:


> I only found this thread a few days ago.
> Does Disney also give *GT for European cruises?
> I imagine that Disney has a mostly american costumers and that they would need to plan a bit more in advance. So I don't know if it would help them sell out the ships.
> Would love to get a good price for a cruise this summer but wouldn't want to travel that far so I would prefer a European cruise.
> 
> And thank you so much for sharing all your information, that's a lot of work that you do for us.



The first two Magic cruises in Europe this year already are offering *GT rates, May 30 and June 6. I think later cruises are more peak season and therefore require less last minute filling of rooms. Since pay in full date for overseas cruises is 120 days, the *GT rates tend to come out earlier, if they are available. I would guess that maybe for the last Med cruise of the season there could be a chance for *GT as that is at the end of peak season. 

My dream is still that they would come out with European resident rates, just like the FLR rates! ;-)


----------



## kstaack

No new discounts posted today :-(  The 6/13 fantasy sailing is at 75 days today.  In my count I count that there are at least 71 balcony rooms available for this sailing....is that what you calculate?.....do you think there are good odds of a discount on this sailing?


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the current *GT discounts as of the morning 3/30/2016!



kstaack said:


> No new discounts posted today :-(  The 6/13 fantasy sailing is at 75 days today.  In my count I count that there are at least 71 balcony rooms available for this sailing....is that what you calculate?.....do you think there are good odds of a discount on this sailing?


 
There are alot of rooms betwen 5C-4A, at least 75 or more.  I would look for a discount maybe tomorrow.  If they do, they probably won't last long, they could even opt for MTO or FLR rates.  But, I would think if they offer a VGT it will be within the next 2 weeks.  Chance of VGT is 75%, IMHO.

Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT $2,308.00 OGT $2,393.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,938.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,699.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT VGT
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 OGT $1,694.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,794.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 VGT $2,645.00


----------



## Ladyshopper

Argh, still not released 13th June Northern Europe cruise. Other two dates were released ages ago. Its surely passed the paid in full date now, and its not sold out according to cruisefish? Hurry up!!


----------



## DisneyGirl30

Do they have a standard time when they release the VGTs or can it happen at any time?


----------



## Justacruiser

There are certain days if a week that I see more discounts than others, but I don't feel good about giving specific days and times.  Just because you could think the discount will come out on Friday based on what I say and actually comes out tomorrow and you miss out because of something I said IMHO.  Even though i do say IMHO, I would feel bad if you had been waiting on a discount and you didn't get it because of something I stated in a thread.

Thankfully I haven't had anyone flame me for misinformation, yet!


----------



## firepuppy

Thank you for all your work.  I look all the time trying to get the price down.


----------



## DnA2010

We booked a VGT last week for the Fantasy- not the category specific, but as far as I understand we will simply get assigned some sort of veranda cabin correct? Given that this VGT is still open (I think I saw it nearly 2 weeks ago) does that mean the ship isn't that full as it has stayed available? Thank you!


----------



## Justacruiser

DnA2010 said:


> We booked a VGT last week for the Fantasy- not the category specific, but as far as I understand we will simply get assigned some sort of veranda cabin correct? Given that this VGT is still open (I think I saw it nearly 2 weeks ago) does that mean the ship isn't that full as it has stayed available? Thank you!


 
You are correct in both thoughts!  The VGT means that you are allowing DCL to select a room for you with the condition that it MUST be a Verandah.  Your room number can be assigned at anytime prior to you arriving at port.  Usually it is about 1-2 weeks out.  But, no worries if you don't get a room number.  You'll be taken care of when you get to port.

And, yes with the VGT rates still out there they are still trying to fill the ship.  Nice that you received the discount.  Some dates are harder to fill than others.

Any other questions, ask away.


----------



## DnA2010

Thank you for your reply! We are very excited!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the discount information for today 3/31/2015.

**GT (12)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT $2,308.00 OGT $2,393.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,938.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,699.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT VGT
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,794.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 VGT $2,645.00

*FLR (5)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11C FLR/O $2,280.00 9D FLR/V $2,420.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C

*MTO (7)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 MTO/I $1,723.00 11C MTO/O $1,863.00 9D MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/V $2,210.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9B MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 4B


----------



## lpandorf

The June 20 Eastern Caribbean works best with our schedules.  Any hope of a GT rate?  Seems to have sold really well and not as many open rooms as the May 30 and June 13 Western Cruises.


----------



## Justacruiser

There aren't many Inside or Oceanview rooms left, however there seem to be a lot of rooms from 5C up to 4B.  I would wait to book till 15 May before you book unless you see the VGT first.  That is unless you select a 7A which is in GTY status right now and hope for pixie dust.  But if it were me, I would wait until 15 May 2015.  Let me know what you decide.


----------



## gizzardgoop

Do you find that the *GT rates are typically availible for parties of 3 at the most? We have a 4-person family and I haven't seen the *GT rates pop up when I search (most recently the 5/30 Fantasy).


----------



## Justacruiser

Just depends, it honestly depends on how full the ship is because it CAN be based on lifeboats.


----------



## Flossbolna

The 6/20 Norway cruise on the Magic has *GT rates now. They are pretty pricey though... Starting at 4000 for IGT


----------



## Justacruiser

Thanks Flossbolna, been actually working today!  Here are the *GT rates for 4/1/2015!

*NEW (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,727.00
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00


**GT - CHANGES (1)*
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT VGT $5,184.00

**GT (14)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/11/2015 IGT $2,535.00 OGT $2,619.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 IGT $2,308.00 OGT $2,393.00 VGT
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,727.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,938.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,699.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT VGT $5,184.00
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,794.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 VGT $2,645.00


----------



## Amw1064

Any new Fl Res rates coming up?


----------



## mariab

Last year there was some FLR/MTO discounts for summer cruises. What are your thoughts for this summer, specially the 5 night double dip castaway ones on the dream? Thanks for all your work!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for *GT for 4/9/2015

*NEW (1)*
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $3,328.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $5,853.00

*CHANGES (1)*
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 $1,805.00 $2,155.00 VGT $2,645.00

**GT (12)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,938.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,699.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT VGT $5,184.00
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,794.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $3,328.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $5,853.00
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 $1,805.00 $2,155.00 VGT $2,645.00


----------



## Justacruiser

here are the MTO rates for today 4/9/2015

*MTO (7)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 MTO/I $1,720.00 11C MTO/O $1,860.00 9D MTO/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 $1,719.00 11C $1,859.00 9D MTO/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 $1,720.00 11A $1,860.00 9B MTO/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 10B MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10B MTO/O $1,909.00 9B MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 4B


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are the FLR idscounts for today 4/9/2015

*NEW (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11C FLR/O $2,280.00 9D FLR/V

*FLR (6)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11C FLR/O $2,280.00 9D FLR/V
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 5/2/2015 $1,929.00 11C $2,069.00 9D FLR/V $2,209.00 5A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11A FLR/O $2,280.00 9B FLR/V
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 FLR/O $2,119.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C


----------



## Amw1064

mariab said:


> Last year there was some FLR/MTO discounts for summer cruises. What are your thoughts for this summer, specially the 5 night double dip castaway ones on the dream? Thanks for all your work!!



Yes, interested in this as well.


----------



## Justacruiser

Will try to look into your questions and get back with you.


----------



## 3Adevas

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the discounts for *GT for 4/9/2015
> 
> *NEW (1)*
> Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $3,328.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $5,853.00
> 
> *CHANGES (1)*
> Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 $1,805.00 $2,155.00 VGT $2,645.00
> 
> **GT (12)*
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,938.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,699.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/12/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
> Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
> Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
> Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT VGT $5,184.00
> Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
> Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,794.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $3,328.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT $5,853.00
> Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 $1,805.00 $2,155.00 VGT $2,645.00


----------



## 3Adevas

Puzzled that Magic Western 5/3/15 has had IGT and OGT for a few weeks but no VGT....Im really wanting the VGT to cruise this date.  Would appreciate any insight you have to offer as to why no VGT for 5/3/15 and if you think it will go VGT at all? Thanks for all you do!


----------



## shelderfergirl

Following


----------



## MelSpees

3Adevas, I would imagine the verandas are full, so they don't need to have VGT.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for today 4/11/2015

*NEW (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/13/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $4,147.00

*GTY (12)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,938.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,699.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/13/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $4,147.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT VGT $5,184.00
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,794.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $3,328.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 $1,805.00 $2,155.00 VGT $2,645.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR discounts for today 4/11/2015

*FLR (3)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11C
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11A FLR/O $2,280.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/I $1,969.00 11A FLR/O $2,109.00 9B FLR/V $2,459.00 5C

Here are the MTO rates

*MTO (5)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 MTO/I $1,720.00 11C
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/I $1,720.00 11A MTO/O $1,860.00 9B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 11A MTO/O $1,909.00 9D MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 4B


----------



## jrabbit

cool I can look for these deals tomorrow (April 11) - I assume that they are not valid today then


----------



## shelderfergirl

Thanks!  Watching for deals for a July cruise!  the double dip on dream july 29


----------



## Justacruiser

Ok, here are the discounts for today 4/13/2015.  Not much happening right now, maybe this week we can see some more action!

**GT (12)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,938.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,699.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/13/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $4,147.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 IGT $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT OGT VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT VGT $5,184.00
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,794.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $3,328.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 $1,805.00 $2,155.00 VGT $2,645.00

*FLR (3)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11C
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 FLR/I $2,140.00 11A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 FLR/O $2,109.00 9B

*MTO (5)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 MTO/I $1,720.00 11C
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 5/9/2015 MTO/I $1,720.00 11A MTO/O
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 4A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A MTO/V $2,259.00 4B


----------



## mariab

shelderfergirl said:


> Thanks!  Watching for deals for a July cruise!  the double dip on dream july 29



Same here...looks like lots of availability as of now!


----------



## shelderfergirl

Do they always have GT for each cruise?    Last year we sailed Fantasy and got a great deal and an awesome room using the VGT.  I am already preparing my family that our cabin will not be as awesome.


----------



## Justacruiser

shelderfergirl said:


> Do they always have GT for each cruise?    Last year we sailed Fantasy and got a great deal and an awesome room using the VGT.  I am already preparing my family that our cabin will not be as awesome.


 
No, unfortunately not all cruises have a VGT rate.  Probably only a 10% of all cruises offer a GT discount.  You just have to watch for the discounts and often they are gone pretty quickly.  I would just tell the family that any room on a Disney Cruise is better than no room on a Disney Cruise.


----------



## momof2n2

Wow. I did not realize it was only 10%!!


----------



## Justacruiser

momof2n2 said:


> Wow. I did not realize it was only 10%!!


 
I thought about putting higher, but just think that right now there are no Dream, a couple of Fantasy, no Wonder and a hand full of Magic.  It will be this way until the late fall.  I gave 10% so that people wouldn't EXPECT a discount.  Especially if they haven't cruises DCL yet.


----------



## momof2n2

Maybe because I've only considered the more-off-season cruises it seems more plentiful to me.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the update for today's *GT for 4/14/2015!

*Changes (2)*
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00

**GT (10)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,699.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/13/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $4,147.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $2,109.00 OGT $2,277.00 VGT $2,809.00
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 $2,119.00 OGT $2,287.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 5/30/2015 IGT $3,295.00 OGT $3,897.00 VGT $5,297.00
Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise - A 6/6/2015 IGT $3,182.00 OGT $3,784.00 VGT $5,184.00
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Wonder, 5 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,794.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 IGT $3,328.00 OGT $3,888.00 VGT
Wonder, 5 Night San Diego to Vancouver 5/20/2015 $1,805.00 $2,155.00 VGT


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for today 4/14/2015!

*Changes (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4B

*MTO (4)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 4/25/2015 MTO/I $1,720.00 11C
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 4/19/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,259.00 5B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9B MTO/V $2,249.00 4B
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9B MTO/V


----------



## mariab

Just went back and looked at last years discounts....still hoping to see if they look like this again! We just got back from a adult cruise ( amazing job Disney does separating kids from adults) but I would love to take the kids this summer with the grandparents. Fingers crossed...for anything on the dream...7 nights is to long for this girl


----------



## Justacruiser

WoW!  here are the *GT discounts for today 4/15/2015!  No, I am not joking!

**GT (3)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,699.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/13/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $4,147.00
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00


----------



## Justacruiser

And here are the MTO discounts for today 4/15/2015!

*NEW (1)*
Fantasy Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 6/6/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,419.00 4E

*MTO (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 6/6/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,419.00 4E
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9B


----------



## jenng1976

I just wanted to thank you Justacruiser for posting these daily!  

I am currently booked on the Hawaii B itinerary in Sept and debating the wisdom of cancelling before PIF and trying for a *GT rate.  Seems like the more exotic cruises (expensive!) cruises are harder to sell and more likely to be discounted, but it would definitely be a risk.  I've been watching your posts to see which cruises are going on sale.

Anyway, another month to decide!!  This will be our first Disney cruise!


----------



## Amw1064

Any Fl res rates coming up for summer?


----------



## Shea&Van

I absolutely love this thread!  I don't know how you do it, but I greatly appreciate all the information here.

Thank you SO very much!

Happy day to all my DisPals


----------



## darby888

I'm usually just a lurker on Dis, but I would like to chime in too....

A HUGH Thank You !!! to Justacruiser 
for both creating & maintaining this thread. I think it's going to make it possible for my family to afford a cruise either this late summer or in the fall.

But more importantly, thank you for your military service so that folks at home like me can have better lives and freedom.


----------



## Justacruiser

discounts for today 4/16/2015!

**GT (2)*
 Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/13/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $4,147.00 

 Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00 

*MTO (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 6/6/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,419.00 4E 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A 

*FLR (0)*


----------



## Amw1064

Thanks for looking


Justacruiser said:


> discounts for today 4/16/2015
> 
> *FLR (0)*


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the list of discounts for today 4/17/2015, not much!

**GT (2)*
 Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/13/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $4,147.00 

 Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00 

*MTO (3)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 6/6/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,419.00 4E 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I $1,759.00 11A MTO/O $1,899.00 9A MTO/V $2,249.00 4A 

 Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - B 5/3/2015 MTO/I $1,769.00 10A MTO/O $1,909.00 9A


----------



## Danielle loomis

Ugh! Thanks for posting , I just keep hoping for a FLR rate to come up soon!


----------



## ajo

We're hoping for a GT rate on the Dream for either the 8/10/15 or 8/14/15 sailing. When should I expect to see the GT rates if they are going to come up?  Right after the PIF or closer to the actual sailing?  Any opinion on whether we'll see GT rates for these two dates?  Thanks!


----------



## Jessica Wehde

A little over whelmed. We have never cruised before and thought it would be a super fun trip for when my hubby comes back from Afagan. My friend pointed us here. There are 5 of us. But I see most prices are for 2 adults. We are looking at Sept so I know I have a little time before discounts hit for me but I want to figure it all out before hand.


----------



## OKW Lover

ajo said:


> We're hoping for a GT rate on the Dream for either the 8/10/15 or 8/14/15 sailing. When should I expect to see the GT rates if they are going to come up?  Right after the PIF or closer to the actual sailing?  Any opinion on whether we'll see GT rates for these two dates?  Thanks!


Typically they come out a few days after the PIF date.


----------



## momof2n2

darby888 said:


> I'm usually just a lurker on Dis, but I would like to chime in too....
> 
> A HUGH Thank You !!! to Justacruiser
> for both creating & maintaining this thread. I think it's going to make it possible for my family to afford a cruise either this late summer or in the fall.
> 
> But more importantly, thank you for your military service so that folks at home like me can have better lives and freedom.



I really wish they'd make this thread a sticky...  But I search for it daily just the same.


----------



## OKW Lover

momof2n2 said:


> I really wish they'd make this thread a sticky...  But I search for it daily just the same.


If you subscribe to the thread you won't have to search for it.  If there are updates, it will show up when you click on "watched threads" in the blue menu bar near the top of every DIS page


----------



## ::danielle::

ajo said:


> We're hoping for a GT rate on the Dream for either the 8/10/15 or 8/14/15 sailing. When should I expect to see the GT rates if they are going to come up?  Right after the PIF or closer to the actual sailing?  Any opinion on whether we'll see GT rates for these two dates?  Thanks!



I'm stalking those itineraries too!


----------



## tltay2005

Ugh, watching, but slowly losing hope on FLR for June 12th or 15th


----------



## shelderfergirl

I'm looking for June 29th on the Dream. We are going but I want to wait for the deal. My fear is they sell out!  Has this happened or am safe waiting?


----------



## Justacruiser

I will post an update by noon today CST 4/23/2015.  Sorry it's been a few days.  Had to work!


----------



## shburks

Jessica Wehde said:


> A little over whelmed. We have never cruised before and thought it would be a super fun trip for when my hubby comes back from Afagan. My friend pointed us here. There are 5 of us. But I see most prices are for 2 adults. We are looking at Sept so I know I have a little time before discounts hit for me but I want to figure it all out before hand.



Once you see a military rate or other rate, you can go to the Disney website and type in the discount MTO and search for a party of 5.  Do know that there is often NO availability for FLR or military as a party of five but you can book two cabins at that rate instead.  I know a great military travel agent who specializes in Disney cruises if you want her name!  She'll watch for discounts for you, too.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for today 4/23/2015

**GT (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/13/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $4,147.00
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00

Here are the MTO discounts!

*NEW (1)*
Fantasy Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $1,627.00 5A

*MTO (2)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 5/30/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $1,627.00 5A
Magic, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 4/26/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,249.00 4A


No FLR discounts at this time!


----------



## Spacejunk

Thank you for the update Justacruiser.  I was wondering how come I don't see any of today's discounts listed on the DCL website? Keeping my fingers crossed for a FLR rate for a June 27th cruise.  Thanks again for the update.


----------



## momof2n2

Before I search every last page, Justacruiser - from your memory were the lowest rates you saw for 7-n this year on Magic in November?  Based on my own memory - that was what I came up with.
And then I believe I saw the lowest rates for Fantasy for late January...  can you (or anyone of course) recollect?  Does that sound right?


----------



## mlayton14

Question , hopefully in right place to ask. Generally speaking, Is it fair to say that the *GT rates are always released before the military or Florida resident rates? Or is it vice versa ? Many thanks in advance


----------



## houseofduck

momof2n2 said:


> Before I search every last page, Justacruiser - from your memory were the lowest rates you saw for 7-n this year on Magic in November?  Based on my own memory - that was what I came up with.
> And then I believe I saw the lowest rates for Fantasy for late January...  can you (or anyone of course) recollect?  Does that sound right?



I haven't looked back through the thread either, but I think December had lower rates for the Magic and Fantasy this year.  In the years prior, November seemed to be the cheaper month.


----------



## MelSpees

mlayton14 said:


> Question , hopefully in right place to ask. Generally speaking, Is it fair to say that the *GT rates are always released before the military or Florida resident rates? Or is it vice versa ? Many thanks in advance


For the EBPC in 2013 the GT rates came out before MTO.


----------



## Justacruiser

momof2n2 said:


> Before I search every last page, Justacruiser - from your memory were the lowest rates you saw for 7-n this year on Magic in November?  Based on my own memory - that was what I came up with.
> And then I believe I saw the lowest rates for Fantasy for late January...  can you (or anyone of course) recollect?  Does that sound right?



Rates are good from mid September - 15 December except for the Thanksgiving time.  And then January - Mid February.  Beginning in March they are hit in miss with spring break and then comes summer and you know what happens then, lol.


----------



## Justacruiser

mlayton14 said:


> Question , hopefully in right place to ask. Generally speaking, Is it fair to say that the *GT rates are always released before the military or Florida resident rates? Or is it vice versa ? Many thanks in advance



IMO it really depends on sales, if they only have a few rooms then they could opt for the MTO/FLR rates.  If they have more rooms then they can offer the *GT rates.  A lot of scenarios play in the question so there is not a real concrete answer.  So, I will just say that if they offer the MTO/FLR first, they MAY not offer the *GT.  However, if they open the *GT first their COULD be the FLR/MTO rates.  You have to watch the availability.  It's hard to know when that nice *GT comes out, whether to book or wait for the FLR/MTO.  It's always a guess.


----------



## Ofinn

Theres a gt rate on the August 3 Dover to Barcelona sailing.


----------



## Alexle2007

Did last year's Southern Caribbean cruises go VGT? Trying to decide if I should book while on board this coming week or wait. It would be for one of the Feb sailings.


----------



## Ofinn

Alexle2007 said:


> Did last year's Southern Caribbean cruises go VGT? Trying to decide if I should book while on board this coming week or wait. It would be for one of the Feb sailings.





Alexle2007 said:


> Did last year's Southern Caribbean cruises go VGT? Trying to decide if I should book while on board this coming week or wait. It would be for one of the Feb sailings.


Yes all of them did. I'm wondering how I quoted you twice. Every time I post from my phone it gets screwed up.


----------



## mariab

Looks like barely any discounts this week....really hoping to see some on the double dip in july...In your opinion what do you think? They still look pretty full, got my eye on july24...


----------



## Trera

we were interested in a concierge room on those cruises but when you book this late, there is no chance for a cabana so we passed.


----------



## mariab

I thought I saw that concierge was available on some of the double dips still...are you saying you only wanted it to book a cabana?


Trera said:


> we were interested in a concierge room on those cruises but when you book this late, there is no chance for a cabana so we passed.


----------



## Jessica Wehde

shburks said:


> Once you see a military rate or other rate, you can go to the Disney website and type in the discount MTO and search for a party of 5.  Do know that there is often NO availability for FLR or military as a party of five but you can book two cabins at that rate instead.  I know a great military travel agent who specializes in Disney cruises if you want her name!  She'll watch for discounts for you, too.



Thanks! We just got my husbands come home date Aug 25 so we want to sail as soon after that as possible. We can't do two rooms. My kids are 5 and twin 3 yo and I have not seen hubby in  like 10 months so I would prefer not to have to split rooms at night.


----------



## Jessica Wehde

shburks said:


> Once you see a military rate or other rate, you can go to the Disney website and type in the discount MTO and search for a party of 5.  Do know that there is often NO availability for FLR or military as a party of five but you can book two cabins at that rate instead.  I know a great military travel agent who specializes in Disney cruises if you want her name!  She'll watch for discounts for you, too.



I will take that travel agent's # if you can give it to me.


----------



## shburks

Jessica Wehde said:


> Thanks! We just got my husbands come home date Aug 25 so we want to sail as soon after that as possible. We can't do two rooms. My kids are 5 and twin 3 yo and I have not seen hubby in  like 10 months so I would prefer not to have to split rooms at night.



OH, no!  I didn't mean split up at night!  Like, you book connecting rooms and the kids can sleep in one cabin and you and husband in the other--or you all sleep in one cabin!  You can leave the connecting door open if you have kids sleep in the other cabin!  It's pretty rare that we see military rates for a family of 5, so I just wanted to give you a different option!


----------



## shburks

Jessica Wehde said:


> I will take that travel agent's # if you can give it to me.



I'll send you a PM, Jessica!  Oh, rats...I can't.  You don't have enough posts yet.  OK, let me see if I can post their agency:  www.wishdrawals.com  You want Heather Gordon!  Their phone number is on the website.  Not sure if I can post phone numbers here!


----------



## jahber

shburks said:


> OH, no!  I didn't mean split up at night!  Like, you book connecting rooms and the kids can sleep in one cabin and you and husband in the other--or you all sleep in one cabin!  You can leave the connecting door open if you have kids sleep in the other cabin!  It's pretty rare that we see military rates for a family of 5, so I just wanted to give you a different option!



Yes!  Just because you book 2 rooms doesn't mean you even have to use the second room for night time. It could be the nap room or the luggage storage room, or whatever.


----------



## Shea&Van

We have three littles as well!  What worked great for our family was to get two connecting rooms.  The room host gave us two door stoppers that we put on the doors and we kept the doors open at all times.  We had our room and the kids had the other room.  When they were tired, we just closed their door 1/2 way and shut the lights off.  Then we had time to watch tv, talk, order late night room service or whatever.  It was nice to have a little bit of privacy but still have all the extra space.  Good luck with your booking and thank you and thank you and your family for your service to our Nation.  It is most appreciated


----------



## tltay2005

Really bummed.  Looks like they skipped right over June 2015 sailings for FLR and went to July.  There are still a lot of verandah rooms on our sailing (June 12th), so I am not sure why they are not offering FLR.  Maybe waiting until 30 days out?  Not giving up, but prepared not to get it.


----------



## Spacejunk

tltay2005 said:


> Really bummed.  Looks like they skipped right over June 2015 sailings for FLR and went to July.  There are still a lot of verandah rooms on our sailing (June 12th), so I am not sure why they are not offering FLR.  Maybe waiting until 30 days out?  Not giving up, but prepared not to get it.



I know...We're shooting for the June 27th cruise but it's not looking very promising right now.  You may be right with regards to the 30 days out, but I wonder why are they posting July's sailings now? I guess DCL forecasts for June and they believe they will sell as it's high season...who knows, I still have faith!!


----------



## DisneyJenn23

I really thought June 13th on the Fantasy would show up.  Compared to the other June cruises, it has a ton of rooms left.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mariab

tltay2005 said:


> Really bummed.  Looks like they skipped right over June 2015 sailings for FLR and went to July.  There are still a lot of verandah rooms on our sailing (June 12th), so I am not sure why they are not offering FLR.  Maybe waiting until 30 days out?  Not giving up, but prepared not to get it.



I am hoping to see more FLR/MTO for the summer just in general, just like last year. I am looking at July double dip on the dream and I see so much availability...


----------



## Danielle loomis

I felt the same way, I'm really hoping for June FLR, but not counting on it!


----------



## Justacruiser

Back from my Disney Magic cruise 4/26 - 5/3!  It was nice, any questions let me know.

Here are the new *GT rates for today 5/5/2015!  Missed you guys!

*NEW (1)*
Magic, 7 Night Dover to Barcelona 8/3/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $4,158.00 VGT $5,158.00

*CHANGES (1)

*Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $6,628.00
Note:  If you booked this cruise at the VGT previously, contact DCL.  The total price dropped about $1K, you will get a refund

* *GT (2)

*Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $6,628.00
Magic, 7 Night Dover to Barcelona 8/3/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $4,158.00 VGT $5,158.00 * 
*


----------



## goNDmay9

Hi Everyone - So for those holding out for rates (*GT/MTO/FLR) - do you all have cruises already booked and plan to transfer it if a rate comes out? Or just ready to spring on it if one comes available?  We have an OBB cruise from July - for a cruise date on the Fantasy in October  - but now my Mom is no longer retiring (she is a teacher) so we wanted to try and move it to the summer if a rate comes out in June or July.


----------



## DisneyJenn23

FLR for July was here yesterday, gone today.  Wow, that was fast!


----------



## lucas

Glad I got in on a Fantasy FLR July cruise!


----------



## AquaDame

goNDmay9 said:


> Hi Everyone - So for those holding out for rates (*GT/MTO/FLR) - do you all have cruises already booked and plan to transfer it if a rate comes out? Or just ready to spring on it if one comes available?  We have an OBB cruise from July - for a cruise date on the Fantasy in October  - but now my Mom is no longer retiring (she is a teacher) so we wanted to try and move it to the summer if a rate comes out in June or July.



We are booked on the cruise we want, but hopeful that VGT comes out beforehand. We were going to stick with our original one but my husband decided he wanted to go on this one no matter what, so I swapped it.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are ALL the discount listings for 5/6/2015!

**GT (2)*
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT
Magic, 7 Night Dover to Barcelona 8/3/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $4,158.00 VGT $5,158.00

that's it for today!  I wish I had better news!  Hopefully more discounts soon!


----------



## momof2n2

Hope your cruise was wonderful Justacruiser!


----------



## tltay2005

We have a June cruise booked, but was hoping for a Fl Resident rate so we could have it applied. 
goNDmay9, I hope you are waiting for GT rates and not FLR.  I was told you can not apply FLR to an OBB.


----------



## Justacruiser

tltay2005 said:


> We have a June cruise booked, but was hoping for a Fl Resident rate so we could have it applied.
> goNDmay9, I hope you are waiting for GT rates and not FLR.  I was told you can not apply FLR to an OBB.



The good thing about the FLR discounts is that allow you change the reservation to a FLR.  Yes, you may loose the OBB, but it is generally worth it.  You would just have to compare the rates.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are ALL the discounts for today 5/7/2015!

**GT (2)*
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Magic, 7 Night Dover to Barcelona 8/3/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $4,158.00 VGT $5,158.00

They changed the Magic, 9-Niggt VGT rate back to the previous rate prior to my noting the drop in price on 5/5/2015.  It had actually dropped $1K for a couple days.  Did anyone see the drop from my sight and book and save the extra cash?  Just wondering!

Hopefully we will see more discounts before long!  I am predicting a *GT rate for Hawaii!  I am actually going to cancel my scheduled cruise (Hawaii) for 9/7 in hopes of the *GT or even a MTO!  Fingers crossed!  It will be our 30th Wedding Anniversary during that period.  Discount could be out as early as next week!


----------



## Shea&Van

Congrats and Happy Anniversary justacruiser!  That is quite an achievement!  I'll keep my fingers (and toes) crossed of you!  Thanks for this thread!  It is amazing!


----------



## NeverSayNever

Hi!

Hope you had a great trip!


Wondering if you had any thoughts on *GT for Alaska end of August now that PIF is past. 

Also, although a ways out - it appears Sept on the Fantasy is selling well - likelihood of *GT then ?  Or what about the Magic 5 Day sailings in October.

Looking forward to seeing your comments.

Best,

Never Say Never


----------



## Justacruiser

NeverSayNever said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hope you had a great trip!
> 
> 
> Wondering if you had any thoughts on *GT for Alaska end of August now that PIF is past.
> 
> *It looks like the 8/24 and 8/31 have plenty of rooms.  There is a chance both could have the *GT offered.  I do not think prices will go up much if you take the chance and wait a while to book.*
> 
> Also, although a ways out - it appears Sept on the Fantasy is selling well - likelihood of *GT then ?  Or what about the Magic 5 Day sailings in October.
> 
> *For the Fantasy, probably the later the more chance of the *GT.  In my opinion ONLY, they will offer some discounts on the Magic in OCT, especially around 10/23.  For the Magic, for sure the prices should not increase much if at all between now and then.*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your comments.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Never Say Never


----------



## Ofinn

Justacruiser said:


> Here are ALL the discounts for today 5/7/2015!
> 
> **GT (2)*
> Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
> Magic, 7 Night Dover to Barcelona 8/3/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $4,158.00 VGT $5,158.00
> 
> They changed the Magic, 9-Niggt VGT rate back to the previous rate prior to my noting the drop in price on 5/5/2015.  It had actually dropped $1K for a couple days.  Did anyone see the drop from my sight and book and save the extra cash?  Just wondering!
> 
> Hopefully we will see more discounts before long!  I am predicting a *GT rate for Hawaii!  I am actually going to cancel my scheduled cruise (Hawaii) for 9/7 in hopes of the *GT or even a MTO!  Fingers crossed!  It will be our 30th Wedding Anniversary during that period.  Discount could be out as early as next week!



Just to let you know I got an interline rate on Hawaii. Those are usually the last discounts offered after all the other discounts have been exhausted. I was really shocked to see it come out first. I think you're smart to cancel I would expect to see MTO rates on this cruise. Maybe their just waiting until after the PIF date to roll out all the other discounts.


----------



## Justacruiser

Ofinn said:


> Just to let you know I got an interline rate on Hawaii. Those are usually the last discounts offered after all the other discounts have been exhausted. I was really shocked to see it come out first. I think you're smart to cancel I would expect to see MTO rates on this cruise. Maybe their just waiting until after the PIF date to roll out all the other discounts.



they could go pretty quickly, but hopefully I will notice.  Lol  thanks


----------



## goNDmay9

tltay2005 said:


> We have a June cruise booked, but was hoping for a Fl Resident rate so we could have it applied.
> goNDmay9, I hope you are waiting for GT rates and not FLR.  I was told you can not apply FLR to an OBB.



We are hoping for MTO or GT - but are realistic about the chances.  With the summer rates last minute - the rates are too high for us to move it. Even the GT prices are up there.  I even tried pricing out next summer and OUCH.   Darn school schedules!  LOL


----------



## goNDmay9

Justacruiser said:


> Here are ALL the discounts for today 5/7/2015!
> 
> Hopefully we will see more discounts before long!  I am predicting a *GT rate for Hawaii!  I am actually going to cancel my scheduled cruise (Hawaii) for 9/7 in hopes of the *GT or even a MTO!  Fingers crossed!  It will be our 30th Wedding Anniversary during that period.  Discount could be out as early as next week!



Sending good vibes and pixie dust your way!!!!


----------



## jenng1976

Justacruiser said:


> Here are ALL the discounts for today 5/7/2015!
> 
> **GT (2)*
> Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
> Magic, 7 Night Dover to Barcelona 8/3/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $4,158.00 VGT $5,158.00
> 
> They changed the Magic, 9-Niggt VGT rate back to the previous rate prior to my noting the drop in price on 5/5/2015.  It had actually dropped $1K for a couple days.  Did anyone see the drop from my sight and book and save the extra cash?  Just wondering!
> 
> Hopefully we will see more discounts before long!  I am predicting a *GT rate for Hawaii!  I am actually going to cancel my scheduled cruise (Hawaii) for 9/7 in hopes of the *GT or even a MTO!  Fingers crossed!  It will be our 30th Wedding Anniversary during that period.  Discount could be out as early as next week!



I am tempted to do the same for our 09/17 Hawaiian cruise!  My husband thinks I am crazy for thinking about it, but there are lots of categories left and I love to get a bargain.  We paid $3500 for our 9C ocean view.  It seems like for a Fall one way long cruise that offering a sale would be the only way to fill the ship.  But I'm not a Disney expert.

What are your thoughts on *GT for the 2nd sailing?  (I won't hold you to it, haha).


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for today 5/8/2015

**GT (2)*
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Magic, 7 Night Dover to Barcelona 8/3/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $4,158.00 VGT $5,158.00

*NEW MTO (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 6/20/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $3,259.00 5A


----------



## Justacruiser

jenng1976 said:


> I am tempted to do the same for our 09/17 Hawaiian cruise!  My husband thinks I am crazy for thinking about it, but there are lots of categories left and I love to get a bargain.  We paid $3500 for our 9C ocean view.  It seems like for a Fall one way long cruise that offering a sale would be the only way to fill the ship.  But I'm not a Disney expert.
> 
> What are your thoughts on *GT for the 2nd sailing?  (I won't hold you to it, haha).



Looking at the prices now, a 9D for two is $4922 and 9B is 5,122 so the price you received is good.  There's a chance the discount could happen.  But, I won't go if I don't get my price.  So my risk is zero.  You could lose money IF you cancel and don't get the offer you want.  Bottom line, if you like the price, the room type, and are destined to go, don't mess with it.  Just consider the price a lot better than the prices now and you win.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Ofinn

jenng1976 said:


> I am tempted to do the same for our 09/17 Hawaiian cruise!  My husband thinks I am crazy for thinking about it, but there are lots of categories left and I love to get a bargain.  We paid $3500 for our 9C ocean view.  It seems like for a Fall one way long cruise that offering a sale would be the only way to fill the ship.  But I'm not a Disney expert.
> 
> What are your thoughts on *GT for the 2nd sailing?  (I won't hold you to it, haha).



The prices are so high I don't know if GT rate would be lower than what you have.  It's hard knowing what to do I just booked the Med next year on 9/10 with my OBB and  it's still at opening day prices. I'm ok with the price, but being that it's after school starts I'm wondering if they will offer discounts. I really, really and I mean really want to do a med cruise so I may just have to suck it up and not worry about. I think if they offer discounts shortly after the PIF all I would lose would be my deposit.

Anyway I would like to do another cruise between this Sept and next so I'm hoping for discounts like this last Fall, Winter and Spring. The prices have being really going up though so I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## jenng1976

Justacruiser said:


> Looking at the prices now, a 9D for two is $4922 and 9B is 5,122 so the price you received is good.  There's a chance the discount could happen.  But, I won't go if I don't get my price.  So my risk is zero.  You could lose money IF you cancel and don't get the offer you want.  Bottom line, if you like the price, the room type, and are destined to go, don't mess with it.  Just consider the price a lot better than the prices now and you win.  Just my two cents.



Thank you for the advice!  Though I am tempted by the idea of getting a good deal and upgrading to a balcony or saving money on an ocean view ... You're right it would really suck to have to rebook at a higher price since we are definitely going on the trip.  . I should just pay in full and not think about it!


----------



## jenng1976

Ofinn said:


> The prices are so high I don't know if GT rate would be lower than what you have.  It's hard knowing what to do I just booked the Med next year on 9/10 with my OBB and  it's still at opening day prices. I'm ok with the price, but being that it's after school starts I'm wondering if they will offer discounts. I really, really and I mean really want to do a med cruise so I may just have to suck it up and not worry about. I think if they offer discounts shortly after the PIF all I would lose would be my deposit.
> 
> Anyway I would like to do another cruise between this Sept and next so I'm hoping for discounts like this last Fall, Winter and Spring. The prices have being really going up though so I'm not sure what to make of it.



Thanks for the advice!  And that's a good point about weighing the cost of a lost deposit with any potential sales in the near future.

Have fun planning your Med cruise ... That's on my bucket list as well!


----------



## Ofinn

jenng1976 said:


> Thanks for the advice!  And that's a good point about weighing the cost of a lost deposit with any potential sales in the near future.
> 
> Have fun planning your Med cruise ... That's on my bucket list as well!



My bucket list is a lot bigger than my bank account.  My other problem is I'm a terrible planner. If a great rate pops up I can't resist. Hawaii was not something I had even considered, but I couldn't pass up the discount. I have been to Oahu a few times, but I a haven't seen the other islands.   Pearl Harbor will be great for the kids. I find it easier to show them history then try to read about it in a book. Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## goNDmay9

Ofinn said:


> My bucket list is a lot bigger than my bank account.



ha ha -  LOVE this statement.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

I know all these prices are for the first two people in the stateroom, does this also include the taxes and fees for them as well?


----------



## javamommy

New to the whole Disney Cruise family! Just booked a 5 night cruise to the Caribbean leaving November 29th for myself, hubby and 3 boys (10, 6, and almost 3). What are the chances of getting a lower fare for our trip? Right now, we are staying in a deluxe family ocean view stateroom with verandah with insurance for 4346.90. We have been to Disney World twice and I got room discounts and/or free dining for our trip.


----------



## Justacruiser

JohnDaleswife said:


> I know all these prices are for the first two people in the stateroom, does this also include the taxes and fees for them as well?



yes, the price I list is for two adults with taxes and fees.


----------



## tltay2005

Ugh! Our June 12th cruise is only 31 days out, still lots of cabins available, and no FLR rates posted  Guess DCL is expecting a lot of last minute bookings.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for today 5/12/2015.

**GT(2)*
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Magic, 7 Night Dover to Barcelona 8/3/2015 IGT $3,418.00 OGT $4,158.00 VGT $5,158.00

*MTO (1)*
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 6/20/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $3,259.00 5A


----------



## Jessica Wehde

Trying to decode some of the abbreviations. I know MTO and FLR but what is the number in () after that? Also, like in the last one what is the /I, /O, /V mean? And I assume 5A is the deck? Like I said in previous posts I know nothing about cruising.


----------



## Bree

Jessica Wehde said:


> Trying to decode some of the abbreviations. I know MTO and FLR but what is the number in () after that? Also, like in the last one what is the /I, /O, /V mean? And I assume 5A is the deck? Like I said in previous posts I know nothing about cruising.



The very first post of this thread goes over all the questions you just asked.


----------



## Jessica Wehde

Bree said:


> The very first post of this thread goes over all the questions you just asked.


Thanks got it but what does the number in the () mean?


----------



## Alexle2007

The number of cruises available in that category.


----------



## party-of-five

Still trying to figure out cruising, but I'm curious... What's the likelihood of getting two connecting rooms with a GT rate?   I'm sure it depends on supply, but just curious if there's an opinion on this from the more experienced cruisers out there?   

Thanks


----------



## Bree

It's possible, but not guaranteed.  I'm sure DCL makes every effort, but there are times where they just can't work that magic.


----------



## Justacruiser

From your signature you are looking at two rooms for you and your kids.  You would book 2 rooms and link them together.  Hopefully they would accommodate if possible.  You have to be willing to access the room assignments if not, so I would plan on them not being connected.  They will see that the rooms are linked, however you cannot make any requests for accommodations when *GT.  If you think the 12/13 year olds good handle a room away, go for it.  Chance of connecting rooms 45% chance.  But, if you want to book, be one of the first to book so that IF they go by date booked you have a greater chance.  IMHO


----------



## party-of-five

Bree said:


> It's possible, but not guaranteed.  I'm sure DCL makes every effort, but there are times where they just can't work that magic.



That's what I figured.  Needing two rooms for our family, I would love to be able to grab a deal on a last minute cruise.


----------



## party-of-five

Justacruiser said:


> From your signature you are looking at two rooms for you and your kids.  You would book 2 rooms and link them together.  Hopefully they would accommodate if possible.  You have to be willing to access the room assignments if not, so I would plan on them not being connected.  They will see that the rooms are linked, however you cannot make any requests for accommodations when *GT.  If you think the 12/13 year olds good handle a room away, go for it.  Chance of connecting rooms 45% chance.  But, if you want to book, be one of the first to book so that IF they go by date booked you have a greater chance.  IMHO



Thank you for your thoughts on this.   Hmm... Wouldn't do anything until after our first cruise in September, anyways.  Like I said, just curious.  But maybe it is an option - I think the older two would be fine, just wouldn't be my first choice.   

Thanks again!


----------



## Justacruiser

party-of-five said:


> Thank you for your thoughts on this.   Hmm... Wouldn't do anything until after our first cruise in September, anyways.  Like I said, just curious.  But maybe it is an option - I think the older two would be fine, just wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> Thanks again!



Just don't want you to have regrets IF they weren't next to each other.  Just like folks to know all of the options and scenarios.


----------



## jahber

party-of-five said:


> Thank you for your thoughts on this.   Hmm... Wouldn't do anything until after our first cruise in September, anyways.  Like I said, just curious.  But maybe it is an option - I think the older two would be fine, just wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> Thanks again!



Also keep in mind that you can sleep in any arrangement that works. All in one room, even, if you don't mind being crowded  I would do it for our family of five because right now we have a toddler. But when he needs a bed, I would absolutely to a *GT. If my husband and I have to sleep in separate rooms for a week, I think we can manage.  I'll just have to sacrifice and have my own bed...


----------



## Ofinn

jahber said:


> Also keep in mind that you can sleep in any arrangement that works. All in one room, even, if you don't mind being crowded  I would do it for our family of five because right now we have a toddler. But when he needs a bed, I would absolutely to a *GT. If my husband and I have to sleep in separate rooms for a week, I think we can manage.  I'll just have to sacrifice and have my own bed...



We had separate rooms on one cruise. We were lucky to get them close together they we're across the hall. My 10 and 11 year old had their own room. I was prepared to split up if need be. If it saves a significant amount of money it's worth it. Like you said having your own bed wouldn't be such a bad thing.


----------



## Jessica Wehde

jahber said:


> Also keep in mind that you can sleep in any arrangement that works. All in one room, even, if you don't mind being crowded  I would do it for our family of five because right now we have a toddler. But when he needs a bed, I would absolutely to a *GT. If my husband and I have to sleep in separate rooms for a week, I think we can manage.  I'll just have to sacrifice and have my own bed...


So I am confused cause I just asked the same question a week or so ago about getting two rooms with three kids (6 and twin 3) and it sounded very easy to get to rooms attached. Now I am looking at MTO and *GT rates so I am not sure if that makes a difference. Is one room really big enough for a family of five (no pack-n-play)


----------



## Maggie'sMom

Jessica Wehde said:


> So I am confused cause I just asked the same question a week or so ago about getting two rooms with three kids (6 and twin 3) and it sounded very easy to get to rooms attached. Now I am looking at MTO and *GT rates so I am not sure if that makes a difference. Is one room really big enough for a family of five (no pack-n-play)



There are very limited rooms which accommodate 5.  It is my understanding that they generally are not bookable with the MTO and GT rates.  When you are booking one of these discounted rates, you are agreeing to "get what you get" and you are not guaranteed connecting rooms.  If you want guaranteed connecting rooms or a room that sleeps 5, you pretty much have to book the regular rates.


----------



## Ofinn

Maggie'sMom said:


> There are very limited rooms which accommodate 5.  It is my understanding that they generally are not bookable with the MTO and GT rates.  When you are booking one of these discounted rates, you are agreeing to "get what you get" and you are not guaranteed connecting rooms.  If you want guaranteed connecting rooms or a room that sleeps 5, you pretty much have to book the regular rates.



GT and MTO rates are for rooms that sleep 4 or less. Sometimes you can't even get one for a family of four. You would need two rooms or pay full price. You are not guaranteed connecting rooms, but I think they will try to give them to you if possible.


----------



## party-of-five

Ofinn said:


> GT and MTO rates are for rooms that sleep 4 or less. Sometimes you can't even get one for a family of four. You would need two rooms or pay full price. You are not guaranteed connecting rooms, but I think they will try to give them to you if possible.



Exactly.  And as a family of six, we obviously can't entertain the idea of getting one, 5person room.   We have to do two rooms and each room only has to sleep 3.   So... Scoring a nice GT rate would really help us out, but as I suspected the catch (and there's always a catch)   is that the rooms more likely than not won't connect.  So, it comes down to:  are you feeling lucky, and are you willing to go with a plan B for sleeping arrangements.


----------



## Justacruiser

I haven't forgotten you all, just nothing new again.  Here are the discounts for today 5/15/15

*GT (2)
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise - A 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Magic, 7 Night Dover to Barcelona 8/3/2015 IGT $3,418.00 OGT $4,158.00 VGT $5,158.00

MTO (1)
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 6/20/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $3,259.00 5A


----------



## houseofduck

Ofinn said:


> GT and MTO rates are for rooms that sleep 4 or less. Sometimes you can't even get one for a family of four. You would need two rooms or pay full price. You are not guaranteed connecting rooms, but I think they will try to give them to you if possible.



While it may be true that GT rates are for 4 or less, it is not true for MTO or FLR rates.  Sometimes, categories with rooms that sleep 5 are available with MTO and FLR rates.  Unlike GT rates, you can choose a specific room (or rooms) with MTO and FLR (unless the category is in GTY).  While it doesn't happen often, I have seen 5 person rooms available with MTO and FLR.


----------



## Amw1064

I have had a 5 person room with a Fl Res rate.


houseofduck said:


> While it may be true that GT rates are for 4 or less, it is not true for MTO or FLR rates.  Sometimes, categories with rooms that sleep 5 are available with MTO and FLR rates.  Unlike GT rates, you can choose a specific room (or rooms) with MTO and FLR (unless the category is in GTY).  While it doesn't happen often, I have seen 5 person rooms available with MTO and FLR.


----------



## jahber

houseofduck said:


> While it may be true that GT rates are for 4 or less, it is not true for MTO or FLR rates.  Sometimes, categories with rooms that sleep 5 are available with MTO and FLR rates.  Unlike GT rates, you can choose a specific room (or rooms) with MTO and FLR (unless the category is in GTY).  While it doesn't happen often, I have seen 5 person rooms available with MTO and FLR.



Yes, we've actually gotten connecting rooms on a FLR rate. And I've often seen the cat 4s go FLR. We've booked them, too. In fact, we booked two connecting 4Ds once. They both slept 5. We only had 4 people, but it was the same price to get two connecting rooms as one, so we went with it. What a luxury!


----------



## ANGRebel

If you book onboard, can you use the 10% discount off a MTO rate?


----------



## mgpan

ANGRebel said:


> If you book onboard, can you use the 10% discount off a MTO rate?


We were told when asking if we could apply to a VGT rate a couple years ago that much like WDW it was only one discount per reservation.  So, you would have to choose one or the other.  Looking at the prices I'm amazed how much of a discount MTO offers, and i doubt you'd ever come anywhere close to touching that rate with a measly 10% off.  Of course, I'd need 10% and then some off the VGT rates coming out lately to come close to affording it!  Good luck discount hunting!


----------



## ANGRebel

mgpan said:


> We were told when asking if we could apply to a VGT rate a couple years ago that much like WDW it was only one discount per reservation.  So, you would have to choose one or the other.  Looking at the prices I'm amazed how much of a discount MTO offers, and i doubt you'd ever come anywhere close to touching that rate with a measly 10% off.  Of course, I'd need 10% and then some off the VGT rates coming out lately to come close to affording it!  Good luck discount hunting!


That's what I figured, but thought I would ask anyway.


----------



## Ofinn

houseofduck said:


> While it may be true that GT rates are for 4 or less, it is not true for MTO or FLR rates.  Sometimes, categories with rooms that sleep 5 are available with MTO and FLR rates.  Unlike GT rates, you can choose a specific room (or rooms) with MTO and FLR (unless the category is in GTY).  While it doesn't happen often, I have seen 5 person rooms available with MTO and FLR.



That's great. I'm glad you can get room for 5 with other discounts.


----------



## Jessica Wehde

One last stupid party of 5 question... So the last MTO rate posted was $3,295. So if I need two rooms is it $3,295x2 or considering this includes food and amenities for 4 it would be a different price. Cause $6,590 is about what I would pay for one five person room, full price.


----------



## DisneyJenn23

Jessica Wehde said:


> One last stupid party of 5 question... So the last MTO rate posted was $3,295. So if I need two rooms is it $3,295x2 or considering this includes food and amenities for 4 it would be a different price. Cause $6,590 is about what I would pay for one five person room, full price.



If you needed 2 rooms it would be 3295x2 with 2 people in each room. But if you needed 2 rooms for 5 it would be 3295 for the room with 2 and 4500 for the room with 3. 

I just looked for a 5 person room for the same cruise that the MTO rate is being offered. There are none available. June 13th has them but they are no where near 6,590. Quote I received was close to 10,800.


----------



## DisneyJenn23

Amw1064 said:


> I have had a 5 person room with a Fl Res rate.



Did you have 5 people in it? That would be awesome! I've tried several times for a MTO or FLR for 5 and while the Cat 4s are available, it would not let me book 5 people in it.


----------



## pgroom48

DisneyJenn23 said:


> Did you have 5 people in it? That would be awesome! I've tried several times for a MTO or FLR for 5 and while they Cat 4s are available, it would not let me book 5 people in it.



I don't know about that poster but I've never been able to get 5 people in a cabin under FLR or MTO rates.  I've had those cabins under the rates but only when I'm not traveling with my whole family.  Like when I did a mother/daughter cruise.


----------



## Amw1064

I did NOT have 5 people in the room when I had the Fl res rate but the room was a 5 person room.  My daughter tried out each of the beds. The pull down murphy one out of the wall, the couch turned to bed and the drop down out of the ceiling.  I have also had connecting inside and balcony rooms rooms with the Fl Res rate.


----------



## pgroom48

Amw1064 said:


> I did NOT have 5 people in the room when I had the Fl res rate but the room was a 5 person room.  My daughter tried out each of the beds. The pull down murphy one out of the wall, the couch turned to bed and the drop down out of the ceiling.  I have also had connecting inside and balcony rooms rooms with the Fl Res rate.



Connecting inside and balcony rooms.  I hadn't heard of that.  Which ship was it on?  Do you recall the cabins.  I'm curious if that comes out cheaper than the 5 person Veranda cabins.


----------



## houseofduck

pgroom48 said:


> I don't know about that poster but I've never been able to get 5 people in a cabin under FLR or MTO rates.  I've had those cabins under the rates but only when I'm not traveling with my whole family.  Like when I did a mother/daughter cruise.



I didn't book it, but, in April, I was able to get to the point where I could have booked 5 in a cat 4 with MTO.



pgroom48 said:


> Connecting inside and balcony rooms.  I hadn't heard of that.  Which ship was it on?  Do you recall the cabins.  I'm curious if that comes out cheaper than the 5 person Veranda cabins.



I think the previous poster meant connecting inside staterooms and connecting verandah rooms on separate cruises, not a connecting inside and verandah room.


----------



## Amw1064

I think the previous poster meant connecting inside staterooms and connecting verandah rooms on separate cruises said:
			
		

> Yes, correct.  Seperate cruises.  There would be no way to connect a verandah to an inside room as one is on the outside of the ship and one on in the inside.


----------



## pgroom48

houseofduck said:


> I didn't book it, but, in April, I was able to get to the point where I could have booked 5 in a cat 4 with MTO.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the previous poster meant connecting inside staterooms and connecting verandah rooms on separate cruises, not a connecting inside and verandah room.



Well that makes more sense.  LOL


----------



## Justacruiser

Alright, I am seriously board with no discounts.  I am sure you all think I have abandoned you.  Well, I haven't, just NO discounts right now.  SO.......... because I enjoy 7-Night Fantasy Cruise and specifically Balconies, I thought I would add a little something today.  The format is the same as you are used to but, I am going to give you the 7A, 5A, 4A rates and PPP/PD price.  Instead of muddying the water, I am sticking with only these 3 for now and the balcony ONLY for now.  The prices are crazy!  No typos on my part I don't think.  I am working for the rates for the Fantasy thru 12/31/2016.  Here's the first installment of dates.....

SO it reads:  Ship Name, Cruise Type, Date, Category, Price for 2 Adults, PPP/PD (will repeat as needed)

Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 6/6/2015 7A 5A 4E $5,527.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 6/20/2015 7A 5A $6,297.00 $437.00 4A
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 7/4/2015 7A 5A $6,302.00 $437.00 4A $6,651.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 7/18/2015 7A 5A $6,302.00 $437.00 4A $6,652.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/13/2015 7A 5A $5,715.00 $392.00 4A $6,065.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/27/2015 7A 5A $6,135.00 $422.00 4A
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 7/11/2015 7A 5A $6,136.00 $422.00 4A $6,486.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 7/25/2015 7A $5,002.00 $341.00 5A $5,716.00 $392.00 4A $6,275.00

Let me know if you like or don't like please!  I will keep plugging thru Fantasy!


----------



## Danielle loomis

Do you think there's any chance on a FLR rate for June at all or not most likely?


----------



## Justacruiser

No chance except the Fantasy 6/13 date, but still highly unlikely.  Chance of FLR discount for June 5%, IMHO.  Sorry


----------



## zymurgy1999

The seven nighters are basically sold out and the one for June 13th has very few rooms available, less than 30.  I looked back to this time last year and it is shocking how many deals there were last year vs. this year.


----------



## Bree

Well, just because my luck ALWAYS works like this......

I gave up hope of a discounted Dream sailing and just this morning finished paying off my week at Beach Club in June.  There.  Now plenty of discounts will happen.  You're welcome.


----------



## houseofduck

zymurgy1999 said:


> The seven nighters are basically sold out and the one for June 13th has very few rooms available, less than 30.  I looked back to this time last year and it is shocking how many deals there were last year vs. this year.



I think last year was unusual.  Two years ago (if I remember correctly), there were no or very few discounts in the spring and summer.



Bree said:


> Well, just because my luck ALWAYS works like this......
> 
> I gave up hope of a discounted Dream sailing and just this morning finished paying off my week at Beach Club in June.  There.  Now plenty of discounts will happen.  You're welcome.



That would be my luck too!


----------



## jhoannam

So looking at the small number of rooms available for all May 2016 ships, the chances of MTO discounts is highly unlikely? I was hoping to switch our WDW vacation to a DCL vacation.


----------



## jojojones

Is there any chance that VGT fares will still be released for the 7/25/2015 Fantasy sailing?  I sailed the Fantasy in August 2012 on a VGT fare, and that was available in April, if I remember correctly...


----------



## Justacruiser

With placing 2 ships away from Port Canaveral and Miami ports for the summer months, that drives up the prices for the summer.  The more popular DCL becomes the higher the prices with the demand.  You are more likely


jojojones said:


> Is there any chance that VGT fares will still be released for the 7/25/2015 Fantasy sailing?  I sailed the Fantasy in August 2012 on a VGT fare, and that was available in April, if I remember correctly...



I do believe there will be discounts on that cruise.  Chance of VGT: 75% IMHO.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is an update to my Fantasy/Verandah Price List

Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 6/6/2015 4E $5,527.00 $382.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 6/20/2015 5A $6,297.00 $437.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 7/4/2015 5A $6,302.00 $437.00 4A $6,651.00 $462.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 7/18/2015 5A $6,302.00 $437.00 4A $6,652.00 $462.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 8/1/2015 5A $6,092.00 $422.00 4A $6,442.00 $447.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 8/15/2015 5A $5,042.00 $347.00 4A $5,392.00 $372.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 8/29/2015 5A $4,062.00 $277.00 4A $4,342.00 $297.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 9/12/2015 5A $3,516.00 $238.00 4A $3,796.00 $258.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 9/26/2015 5A $3,516.00 $238.00 4A $3,796.00 $258.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 10/10/2015 5A $5,252.00 $362.00 4A $5,602.00 $387.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 10/24/2015 5A $3,852.00 $264.00 4A $4,132.00 $282.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 11/7/2015 7A $3,950.00 $269.00 5A $4,202.00 $287.00 4A $4,552.00 $302.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 11/21/2015 5A $6,512.00 $452.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 12/5/2015 5A $4,062.00 $277.00 4A $4,342.00 $297.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 11/28/2015 5A $3,816.00 $258.00 4A $4,096.00 $278.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 12/12/2015 7A $3,242.00 $217.00 5A $3,606.00 $243.00 4A $3,886.00 $263.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/13/2015 5A $5,715.00 $392.00 4A $6,065.00 $417.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 6/27/2015 5A $6,135.00 $422.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 7/11/2015 5A $6,136.00 $422.00 4A $6,486.00 $447.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 7/25/2015 7A $5,002.00 $341.00 5A $5,716.00 $392.00 4A $6,275.00 $432.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 8/8/2015 5A $5,506.00 $377.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 8/22/2015 5A $4,839.00 $332.00 4A $5,219.00 $357.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 9/5/2015 5A $3,714.00 $248.00 4A $3,994.00 $268.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 9/19/2015 5A $3,784.00 $253.00 4A $4,064.00 $273.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 10/3/2015 5A $3,370.00 $302.00 4A $4,820.00 $327.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 10/17/2015 5A $4,120.00 $277.00 4A $4,400.00 $297.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 10/31/2015 5A $4,120.00 $277.00 4A $4,400.00 $297.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 11/14/2015 7A $3,784.00 $253.00 5A $4,260.00 $287.00 4A $4,610.00 $302.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 12/26/2015 5A $8,282.00 $575.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean - D 12/19/2015 5A $7,842.00 $547.00 4A $8,192.00 $572.00


----------



## mariab

What do you think about the Dream double dip cruises in the end of july...any chance of any discount??


----------



## Justacruiser

IMHO I think at least 1 or 2 of the 3 scheduled, at the end of July 2015 DD Dream cruises, will have discounts.  Chance of a discount:  80%


----------



## emilymad

Justacruiser said:


> IMHO I think at least 1 or 2 of the 3 scheduled, at the end of July 2015 DD Dream cruises, will have discounts.  Chance of a discount:  80%



That's what I was hoping.  The 7/24 sailing looks to have lots of availability.


----------



## mariab

emilymad said:


> That's what I was hoping.  The 7/24 sailing looks to have lots of availability.


Looking at the same one!


----------



## kimkreis

Seeing these makes me sad and happy at the same time.  Sad because if there isnt a discount I won't be able to sail Fantasy Verandah again, but crazy happy we got the MTO rate we did this past January 31 of $110 ppp/pd!



Justacruiser said:


> Here is an update to my Fantasy/Verandah Price List
> 
> 
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 9/5/2015 5A $3,714.00 $248.00 4A $3,994.00 $268.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 9/19/2015 5A $3,784.00 $253.00 4A $4,064.00 $273.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 10/3/2015 5A $3,370.00 $302.00 4A $4,820.00 $327.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 10/17/2015 5A $4,120.00 $277.00 4A $4,400.00 $297.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 10/31/2015 5A $4,120.00 $277.00 4A $4,400.00 $297.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 11/14/2015 7A $3,784.00 $253.00 5A $4,260.00 $287.00 4A $4,610.00 $302.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 12/26/2015 5A $8,282.00 $575.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean - D 12/19/2015 5A $7,842.00 $547.00 4A $8,192.00 $572.00


----------



## lucas

Am I understanding this right?  The military discount (when and if it is available) is only for retired and active personnel?  Not for a military veteran with 6 years of service?  (P.S.  Princess Cruises ALWAYS gives military on-board credit for ALL veterans.) 

_*"US Military Rate (MTO)* - Eligibility Special Military rates are available to all retired and active U.S. Military personnel (or spouse), including U.S. Air Force, U.S. Army, U.S. Marines, U.S Navy, U.S. Coast Guard, U.S. National Guard, U.S. Army Reserve and U.S. Department of Defense personnel. Active and retired members (or spouse) of the U.S. military must provide valid identification at time of check-in. This offer is limited to a maximum of one stateroom per military member (or spouse), per sailing. A U.S. Military service member (or spouse) is required to sail to take advantage of this offer. Activated members (or spouse) of the U.S. National Guard or the U.S. Army Reserve must also show active duty orders (active duty papers must be dated as of January 1st of the previous year to qualify)."_


----------



## OKW Lover

lucas said:


> Am I understanding this right? The military discount (when and if it is available) is only for retired and active personnel? Not for a military veteran with 6 years of service?


Yes, you are reading that right.


----------



## adnil530

Does anyone know what the military rates were for the May 1, 2015 Panama Canal?  They were gone way back when I thought to look them up.  I'm not having much luck searching the thread.  Trying to decide if I should cancel and wait for rates or take my chances and then rebook if lower (lose my deposit)....  Any info on VGT rates would be appreciated as well.  TIA


----------



## Bree

adnil530 said:


> Does anyone know what the military rates were for the May 1, 2015 Panama Canal?  They were gone way back when I thought to look them up.  I'm not having much luck searching the thread.  Trying to decide if I should cancel and wait for rates or take my chances and then rebook if lower (lose my deposit)....  Any info on VGT rates would be appreciated as well.  TIA



Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B MTO/V $0.00


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Will we ever see the *GT rates again? Pixie dust needed!!!!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Hello there!

I am very new to DCL (& cruising in general) but visit WDW often. DH and I are hoping to cruise in July under the MTO rate. Initially we wanted to do a 7 night Western Caribbean, but after seeing it being over $3000 for the last June rate I saw I believe we are more likely now looking for a 4 or 5 night Bahamas cruise as I would like to stay under $3000 for the room. I did a little online digging and saw last year that the Bahamas cruises were often offered MTO at $175pp/pn [I'm not sure on what room type it was though, do you know?]. Do you feel that will hold true this year? (Is there even any way to tell?) It's just the two of us. I'm looking at the July 10th, 15th, or 19th as options. Thanks so much for any answers!


----------



## NDFAN89

Does anyone know the likelihood of Fantasy/Eastern Caribbean, 9/12 , having MTO discount?  Have it booked currently but way too expensive.  Thinking of rolling the dice to see if discount becomes available.  However, I think all you wonderful people have way more knowledge about this than me.  Thanks so much!


----------



## adnil530

Bree said:


> Wonder, 14 Night Westbound Panama Canal - A 5/1/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $3,053.00 9B MTO/V $0.00



Thank you Bree.  I have a big decision to make.  We have a veranda right now and don't want to do 14 nights without one.  Although I know they don't usually announce MTO rates before PIF date, I am checking daily.


----------



## MelSpees

adnil530 said:


> Thank you Bree.  I have a big decision to make.  We have a veranda right now and don't want to do 14 nights without one.  Although I know they don't usually announce MTO rates before PIF date, I am checking daily.


We were very fortunate in 2013 they had GT and MTO out before PIF for the EBPC. Don't know if they ever do that any more.


----------



## adnil530

MelSpees said:


> We were very fortunate in 2013 they had GT and MTO out before PIF for the EBPC. Don't know if they ever do that any more.



That was very fortunate indeed.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for 5/31/2015.  Hopefully June will bring some discounts our way!

**GT - Rates*
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Magic, 7-Night Dover to Barcelona Cruise 8/3/2015 IGT $3,418.00 VGT $5,158.00

**GT - PPP/PD*
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 IGT $211.00 OGT $262.00 VGT $411.00
Magic, 7-Night Dover to Barcelona Cruise 8/3/2015 IGT $233.00 VGT $357.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are today's MTO rates (5/31/2015).

*MTO - RATE*
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 6/20/2015 MTO/V 5A $3,259.00

*MTO - PPP/PD*
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 6/20/2015 MTO/V 5A $220.00

Unfortunately NO FLR discounts at this time.


----------



## Flossbolna

Justacruiser said:


> Here are today's MTO rates (5/31/2015).
> 
> *MTO - RATE*
> Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/V 5A $3,259.00
> 
> *MTO - PPP/PD*
> Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/V 5A $220.00



Wow, that MTO rate is less than half of the VGT rate!! And cheaper than the IGT rate! What a fantastic discount!


----------



## Justacruiser

Unfortunately the MTO was a mistake on my part.

*MTO - RATE* * 
*Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/V 5A $3,259.00

*MTO - PPP/PD* * 
*Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/V 5A $220.00

sorry about that!


----------



## Justacruiser

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I am very new to DCL (& cruising in general) but visit WDW often. DH and I are hoping to cruise in July under the MTO rate. Initially we wanted to do a 7 night Western Caribbean, but after seeing it being over $3000 for the last June rate I saw I believe we are more likely now looking for a 4 or 5 night Bahamas cruise as I would like to stay under $3000 for the room. I did a little online digging and saw last year that the Bahamas cruises were often offered MTO at $175pp/pn [I'm not sure on what room type it was though, do you know?]. Do you feel that will hold true this year? (Is there even any way to tell?) It's just the two of us. I'm looking at the July 10th, 15th, or 19th as options. Thanks so much for any answers!



In reviewing your dates I think the 5-day cruises on 7/10 and 7/19 have the most likely to have the discount.  For the 7/10 cruise there are 9 Verandah categories open with only 2 of them in a GTY status and 4 of the remaining categories have at least 8 rooms open.  So, it is likely that they will offer a discount of some kind.  The 7/15 4-Night cruise has only about 30 verandahs left total so I doubt they discount.  The 7/19 5-Night cruise has 9 categories of Verandahs open with 2 of them in a GTY status.  Other the remaining 7 categories 2 have 7 rooms left while 4 of the categories have more than 8 rooms each.  So, it is also likely they will offer a discount.

FYI, I only checked the verandah rooms because that is what I stay in.  Hope this helps.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Justacruiser said:


> In reviewing your dates I think the 5-day cruises on 7/10 and 7/19 have the most likely to have the discount.  For the 7/10 cruise there are 9 Verandah categories open with only 2 of them in a GTY status and 4 of the remaining categories have at least 8 rooms open.  So, it is likely that they will offer a discount of some kind.  The 7/15 4-Night cruise has only about 30 verandahs left total so I doubt they discount.  The 7/19 5-Night cruise has 9 categories of Verandahs open with 2 of them in a GTY status.  Other the remaining 7 categories 2 have 7 rooms left while 4 of the categories have more than 8 rooms each.  So, it is also likely they will offer a discount.
> 
> FYI, I only checked the verandah rooms because that is what I stay in.  Hope this helps.


That helps a lot thanks! We want a Verandah so that is perfect. I'm hoping they come out soon, I'm anxious to get booked!


----------



## Justacruiser

NDFAN89 said:


> Does anyone know the likelihood of Fantasy/Eastern Caribbean, 9/12 , having MTO discount?  Have it booked currently but way too expensive.  Thinking of rolling the dice to see if discount becomes available.  However, I think all you wonderful people have way more knowledge about this than me.  Thanks so much!



Hoping myself for the MTO discount.  The DW and I will celebrate 30 years of marriage during that period.  Man I sound old......  For the 9/12 cruise there are 8 categories within the Verandahs.  Only 1 is in GTY status and there is only 1 5C left.  However, of the remaining 6 categories, 5 have more than 8 rooms left.  So, I am thinking there will be an MTO for that period. 

As a bonus, I am throwing in my 9/19 predictions.  I would probably be booking a B2B!  For the 19th there are only 7 categories listed in the Verandah at this point.  GTY's account for 3 of the 7 categories, but 3 of the 4 remaining categories have more than 8 rooms left in each.

My problem is that moving rooms is a deal breaker for the wife.  She wants to put the stuff away on day one and pack to go home after the B2B.  Will have to see (1) if discounts for 1 or both and (2) same rooms open.


----------



## Justacruiser

OK, and a little bonus information....... More than likely we will be able to do the 9//5 Fantasy with a B2B on the 9/12.  The 7-Night cruises involving Labor Day are usually less crowded with schools starting back.  Of the 7 categories of Verandah rooms listed, NONE are in GTY status and 5 of the 7 have more than 8 rooms available.  So, my plan will be to nab the 9/5 and 9/12 when they come open and see I can stay in the same room.


----------



## hayesfamof4

Why have there been no FL rates?  I have been patiently holding out... this is so disappointing.  =(


----------



## Angeejoe

What is PPP/PD?  I'm wracking my brain. Thanks!


----------



## tltay2005

Hayesfamof4, right there with you.  We have the 6/12 cruise on the Dream booked, and we were hoping FLR rates would come out so we could have it applied.  There are a lot of veranda rooms still left, yet they have not posted any for FLR rates.  Not sure why.


----------



## ::danielle::

Angeejoe said:


> What is PPP/PD?  I'm wracking my brain. Thanks!



I think it's price per person/ per day


----------



## hayesfamof4

We have been holding out for FL rates and haven't booked a week at Anna Maria Island.  I am becoming more and more depressed that I may have made the wrong choice.  However, I am not paying $4300 for a three night!!!


----------



## Angeejoe

::danielle:: said:


> I think it's price per person/ per day



That makes total sense!  Thank you so much Danielle!


----------



## NDFAN89

Justacruiser said:


> Unfortunately the MTO was a mistake on my part.
> 
> *MTO - RATE*
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/V 5A $3,259.00
> 
> *MTO - PPP/PD*
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/V 5A $220.00
> 
> sorry about that!


Where do you see this inifrmation? I looked on Disney site and didn't see this was available


----------



## NDFAN89

Justacruiser said:


> OK, and a little bonus information....... More than likely we will be able to do the 9//5 Fantasy with a B2B on the 9/12.  The 7-Night cruises involving Labor Day are usually less crowded with schools starting back.  Of the 7 categories of Verandah rooms listed, NONE are in GTY status and 5 of the 7 have more than 8 rooms available.  So, my plan will be to nab the 9/5 and 9/12 when they come open and see I can stay in the same room.


Thanks for the information.  Congrats on your wedding anniversary.  What is GTY again? I am new to this.  also,  is  the MTO given first discount opportunity before FL residents ect...  Also, wouldn't you think more rooms could open up on 9/12 cruise after the Pay in full date of 6/14?  i currently have a verandah room booked but thinking of releasing and praying for MTO discount.   Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Justacruiser

hayesfamof4 said:


> Why have there been no FL rates?  I have been patiently holding out... this is so disappointing.  =(



Apparently they don't need the $$$$ the *GT, MTO and FLR discounts can offer right now. Almost all of the summer cruises are doing well.  IMO in recent times they offer FLR discounts within a month of sailings during peak times like now.  Hopefully there will be some discounts coming out this month.  Not really counting on them though.  IMHO!


----------



## Trera

hayesfamof4 said:


> We have been holding out for FL rates and haven't booked a week at Anna Maria Island.  I am becoming more and more depressed that I may have made the wrong choice.  However, I am not paying $4300 for a three night!!!


Anna Maria Island is so nice. We had a rental hour just off the beach there last year for a week and had a great time.


----------



## Justacruiser

tltay2005 said:


> Hayesfamof4, right there with you.  We have the 6/12 cruise on the Dream booked, and we were hoping FLR rates would come out so we could have it applied.  There are a lot of veranda rooms still left, yet they have not posted any for FLR rates.  Not sure why.



There is always a chance, you need to


NDFAN89 said:


> Thanks for the information.  Congrats on your wedding anniversary.  What is GTY again? I am new to this.  also,  is  the MTO given first discount opportunity before FL residents ect...  Also, wouldn't you think more rooms could open up on 9/12 cruise after the Pay in full date of 6/14?  i currently have a verandah room booked but thinking of releasing and praying for MTO discount.   Thank you for all your help!



The GTY rate is for a particular room category that have limited rooms left.  It is NOT discounted.  I have seen where they sell more rooms for the GTY than rooms available.  At that point, they SOMETIMES pixie dust folks.  However, never purchase a GTY room with the intent of a pixie dust upgrade.

Yes, more rooms can become open after the PIF date, however people can still book between now and then cancelling out the number of open rooms.  I think they have more movement at PIF with special cruises like the Hawaii, Europe, Panama Canal and Transatlantic.

I am in no way an expert or have any insider information on discounts.  However, my opinion is that depending on availability the *GT allows for the masses to purchase numerous discounted rooms, the MTO to purchase many rooms, and the FLR to fill some rooms.  The can also combine the discounts when they have a lot of openings.  Also the MTO/FLR rates offer for specific room categories while the *GT is for the who type of room.

Regarding the 9/12 cruise, you can risk it and cancel.  I don't think the price is going to jump because of sales.  However, if they offer the *GT instead of a FLR rate, you might not get the same category you are in.  Also, if you have MAIN dining, you could lose it.  What is the difference the price you paid and the price now?  If it's not much...... I would cancel and watch it.  But that just MHO.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Bummer I don't see anything MTO posted yet this morning. I was really hoping today would be my day!


----------



## Justacruiser

tltay2005 said:


> Hayesfamof4, right there with you.  We have the 6/12 cruise on the Dream booked, and we were hoping FLR rates would come out so we could have it applied.  There are a lot of veranda rooms still left, yet they have not posted any for FLR rates.  Not sure why.



I reviewed the cruise date you are asking about.  There are 9 room categories within the verandah room type.  Only 3 (5A, 4E, and 4A) are not in the GTY status.  It looks like a lot of rooms, but it is a tittle deceiving.  I think if any discount, it will be a MTO for 5A and 4A.  With the FLR discount, people in Florida are allowed to change their reservation to get the discount.  I don't see them doing that for this cruise for the FLR.


----------



## Jodisneyfan

Anyone knows at what time DCL usually post their mto/flr rates?


----------



## tltay2005

I heard Mondays.


----------



## jahber

Justacruiser said:


> OK, and a little bonus information....... More than likely we will be able to do the 9//5 Fantasy with a B2B on the 9/12.  The 7-Night cruises involving Labor Day are usually less crowded with schools starting back.  Of the 7 categories of Verandah rooms listed, NONE are in GTY status and 5 of the 7 have more than 8 rooms available.  So, my plan will be to nab the 9/5 and 9/12 when they come open and see I can stay in the same room.



We love cruising over Labor Day!  It's always one of the cheapest cruises we find in the year.  I'm hoping for a FLR so we can go again!


----------



## Jodisneyfan

tltay2005 said:


> I heard Mondays.


Thanks but I meant at what time/hour?


----------



## NDFAN89

NDFAN89 said:


> Where do you see this inifrmation? I looked on Disney site and didn't see this was available


Where do you find the MTO rates?


----------



## Justacruiser

NDFAN89 said:


> Where do you find the MTO rates?



There are two methods:

method 1 (most people)
DisneyCruise.com
Search for a Cruise
Special Offers
US Military Rates

method 2 (what I do)
DisneyCruise.Com
Search for a Cruise
Place "MTO" in the Special Offers Available
Begin with Disney Dream (click)
Click the 1st month available (currently June)
Chick location of where do you want to go.
then "Check Availability"
(if there are offers for the specific location, date, ship.... the discount will pull up.

Then, select another where do you want to go, after all are selection go to the next month, for 4 continuous months and then finally to the next ship and start over, and over and over.

I do that for everything from *GT, MTO, FLR and CAN.  That's why it takes about an hour everyday!  Not to complain, but to explain my process.  All the information I find is then put in a database I created that spits out my reports.  Then I copy and paste for you all.

Just thought you might like to know.  The method 1 is often lagging behind the offers I find in Option 2.  That's why, hopefully I find you then best offers sooner.  That is IF they are offering any, lol.


----------



## genki3

Thank you Justacruiser for doing this!  I went on my first DCL cruise on the Fantasy a few weeks ago because of the GT rates you posted.


----------



## NDFAN89

genki3 said:


> Thank you Justacruiser for doing this!  I went on my first DCL cruise on the Fantasy a few weeks ago because of the GT rates you posted.


Yes thank you so much! Maybe we will both get on the 9/12 cruise with MTO! Sure hope so I cancelled mt cruise yesterday!


----------



## adnil530

Justacruiser said:


> I reviewed the cruise date you are asking about.  There are 9 room categories within the verandah room type.  Only 3 (5A, 4E, and 4A) are not in the GTY status.  It looks like a lot of rooms, but it is a tittle deceiving.  I think if any discount, it will be a MTO for 5A and 4A.  With the FLR discount, people in Florida are allowed to change their reservation to get the discount.  I don't see them doing that for this cruise for the FLR.



I want to see if I understand correctly.  If there is an FLR discount offered, the reservation can be changed to get the discount?  Is this even after the PIF date?  

We are eligible for MTO and we have a 2nd home in Florida.  Can we qualify for the FLR discount rates as well?  What will DCL require from us to qualify/register as FLR discount eligible?  Because it is a 2nd home, is it not allowed?  

TIA
Linda


----------



## Bree

adnil530 said:


> I want to see if I understand correctly.  If there is an FLR discount offered, the reservation can be changed to get the discount?  Is this even after the PIF date?
> 
> We are eligible for MTO and we have a 2nd home in Florida.  Can we qualify for the FLR discount rates as well?  What will DCL require from us to qualify/register as FLR discount eligible?  Because it is a 2nd home, is it not allowed?
> 
> TIA
> Linda



https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/.../faqs/booking-reservations/florida-residency/

*Q:
How do I provide proof of Florida residency? I'd like to take advantage of special cruise rates for Florida residents.

A:*
To take advantage of special cruise rates for Florida residents, at least one adult on the reservation must provide proof of Florida residency within 48 hours of booking. Failure to submit complete identification will result in a cancellation, with applicable cancellation fees. Proper form of verification must be sent via email toDCL.Resort.and.Travel.Ops.Specialist@disney.com or via fax at (407) 566-7739.

Proof of residency must be valid at the time of sailing, and includes the following:

Florida Driver's License
Florida Identification Card
Florida utility bill with Guest's name and address
Florida voter's registration card
Renter's lease agreement
Note: A property deed is not considered acceptable proof of residency.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for today 6/3/2015!

**GT - RATE* * 
*Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Magic, 7-Night Dover to Barcelona Cruise 8/3/2015 IGT $3,418.00 OGT VGT $5,158.00

**GT - PPP/PD*
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 IGT $211.00 OGT $262.00 VGT $411.00
Magic, 7-Night Dover to Barcelona Cruise 8/3/2015 IGT $233.00 OGT VGT $357.00

*MTO - RATE* * 
*Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V 5A $3,259.00

*MTO - PPP/PD*
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V 5A $220.00

Unfortunately no FLR discounts at this time.


----------



## LGS33

Justacruiser - do you think there is any chance of prices going down on any of the Dream double dips this summer?  I was looking specifically at the one on July 29th and was surprised at how many room categories are still available.  Only concierge is sold out.  Thanks!


----------



## Justacruiser

LGS33 said:


> Justacruiser - do you think there is any chance of prices going down on any of the Dream double dips this summer?  I was looking specifically at the one on July 29th and was surprised at how many room categories are still available.  Only concierge is sold out.  Thanks!



I think they will most likely offer some type of discounts for the 5-Night cruise on the Dream during July.  I personally just think those are to overpriced.  I would think there's about a 80% chance of some type of discount for the Dream 5-Nights in July.  Just have to keep watching DCL and this thread.


----------



## Justacruiser

LGS33 said:


> Justacruiser - do you think there is any chance of prices going down on any of the Dream double dips this summer?  I was looking specifically at the one on July 29th and was surprised at how many room categories are still available.  Only concierge is sold out.  Thanks!



Hopefully they will offer something soon!


----------



## jhoannam

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the discounts for today 6/3/2015!
> 
> **GT - RATE*
> Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
> Magic, 7-Night Dover to Barcelona Cruise 8/3/2015 IGT $3,418.00 OGT VGT $5,158.00
> 
> **GT - PPP/PD*
> Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 IGT $211.00 OGT $262.00 VGT $411.00
> Magic, 7-Night Dover to Barcelona Cruise 8/3/2015 IGT $233.00 OGT VGT $357.00
> 
> *MTO - RATE*
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V 5A $3,259.00
> 
> *MTO - PPP/PD*
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V 5A $220.00
> 
> Unfortunately no FLR discounts at this time.



Just out of curiosity i went to the Disney cruise website and I wasn't able to find the 6/20/15 MTO discount. Do they sell out that fast? or how does one apply the discount?


----------



## Justacruiser

jhoannam said:


> Just out of curiosity i went to the Disney cruise website and I wasn't able to find the 6/20/15 MTO discount. Do they sell out that fast? or how does one apply the discount?



I need to go and delete that.  It was my mistake.  The specific price was for the 7-Night Eastern on the Fantasy for the same date. Sorry.


----------



## zymurgy1999

I don't think that the prices for the double dip are that outrageous when compared to some of the other cruises that are currently being offered by Disney, or Royal Caribbean for that matter, which is offering very similar prices for a 7 nighter on the Oasis (I know that you are getting two more days on Oasis, but I sailed the Oasis in December and I would prefer to pay for 5 nights on Disney then 7 nights on that ship again).  

Until yesterday you could book a family of 4 in an interior room for $250 PP/day, which is not ideal or a very good deal for that matter, but I think is in line with the Disney mark-up that everyone seems to be willing to pay.  I called my USAA travel agent and they were able to give me a cash discount that brought the price down to $225 pp/day.  When you combine that with the fact that you get Castaway Cay twice, meaning you don't have to drop money on excursions and food at another Caribbean port (which can easily top $500 for a family of 4) and the fact that this is the Dream with all of the bells and whistles that a ship like the Wonder does not have, the price is not bad at all considering where prices are headed on this cruise line.

Personally, I would be perfectly comfortable booking one of these cruises that has a good amount of availability and crossing my fingers for a FLR and if it did not go FLR I would not feel too terrible about the rack rate price that I paid.


----------



## Justacruiser

zymurgy1999 said:


> I don't think that the prices for the double dip are that outrageous when compared to some of the other cruises that are currently being offered by Disney, or Royal Caribbean for that matter, which is offering very similar prices for a 7 nighter on the Oasis (I know that you are getting two more days on Oasis, but I sailed the Oasis in December and I would prefer to pay for 5 nights on Disney then 7 nights on that ship again).
> 
> Until yesterday you could book a family of 4 in an interior room for $250 PP/day, which is not ideal or a very good deal for that matter, but I think is in line with the Disney mark-up that everyone seems to be willing to pay.  I called my USAA travel agent and they were able to give me a cash discount that brought the price down to $225 pp/day.  When you combine that with the fact that you get Castaway Cay twice, meaning you don't have to drop money on excursions and food at another Caribbean port (which can easily top $500 for a family of 4) and the fact that this is the Dream with all of the bells and whistles that a ship like the Wonder does not have, the price is not bad at all considering where prices are headed on this cruise line.
> 
> Personally, I would be perfectly comfortable booking one of these cruises that has a good amount of availability and crossing my fingers for a FLR and if it did not go FLR I would not feel too terrible about the rack rate price that I paid.



The fact is for that month (July), out of Port Canaveral (located near Orlando) the ship (Dream) has openings.  Either folks aren't vacationing in July OR the PPP/PD has a negative effect on potential cruisers.  For 2 cruisers (that's what this thread posts), it's between $340-$360 PPP/PD.  Yes, the price point for a family of 4 drops to about $325 PPP/PD.  But that's $1,200 per day for the family of 4.  You could live high at WDW for the $1,200!

Also, there is probably some value in sailing for 7 nights with other lines rather than 5 days.  I can't afford the pricing without a discount for the month of July.  With a MTO, I am not afforded the opportunity to switch the fair to the MTO like you can with FLR. 

We will see what DCL does about all their open rooms at this point for July on the Dream.

thanks for your input!


----------



## zymurgy1999

Agreed on all points.

The quote that I got, though, for an 11A room had us on the boat at $225 pp/pd.  Not the cheapest vacation, but for Disney Cruise in July on the Dream going to CC twice, not so bad.  

I agree with you that they have to dump those rooms eventually, but I have seen Disney play a shell game with the rooms, probably knowing that everyone wants to get on a ship using MTO, FLR and *GT and making rooms appear and disappear creating a false sense of urgency which I am sure gets people to book and pay the rack rate.


----------



## Ofinn

We are a family of four and I would never pay that much per day for a cruise. I've also never spent 500.00 in any caribbean port. CC is nice, but one day is sufficient .Our med cruise next summer is about 650 per day for the four of us in a cat 9b. I can't wrap my head around paying 900 a day for a bahamas cruise in an inside cabin. I can definitely see why there are so many rooms available.


----------



## Justacruiser

zymurgy1999 said:


> Agreed on all points.
> 
> The quote that I got, though, for an 11A room had us on the boat at $225 pp/pd.  Not the cheapest vacation, but for Disney Cruise in July on the Dream going to CC twice, not so bad.
> 
> I agree with you that they have to dump those rooms eventually, but I have seen Disney play a shell game with the rooms, probably knowing that everyone wants to get on a ship using MTO, FLR and *GT and *making rooms appear and disappear creating a false sense of urgency which I am sure gets people to book and pay the rack rate.*




I am not sure they do this.  I think part of the problem is that some potential cruisers may book a summer cruise well in advance and then cancel before penalty.  Being able to cancel up to around 65 or 75 days out is great for us but is a headache for DCL.  Or (what I think most likely), they create a price point high so that they get most of the rooms filled at a higher price point.  Then they drop in the discounts to fill the last minute rooms.

Theoretically it should cost no  more to sail a ship in March, July or September.  So, the different prices are due primarily to anticipated and actual demand.  Some demand figures could come from previous years to establish a baseline.

All I know is that with the increased prices, DCL is more like to have to offer some type of discount IF they want to fill the ships rooms.  But, they keep filling dates I thought they would have to offer discounts for.  I have been wrong before, just ask my DW.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Justacruiser said:


> We will see what DCL does about all their open rooms at this point for July on the Dream.



I am keeping my fingers crossed tightly for an MTO! I wonder why they are waiting longer to release rates for July this year versus last. Either way, I'll be thrilled if/when they do offer them. Who knows, maybe next week is the week! Trying to keep very positive but I must admit I am a little nervous. I wish we had a wider window to cruise during!


----------



## zymurgy1999

Justacruiser said:


> The fact is for that month (July), out of Port Canaveral (located near Orlando) the ship (Dream) has openings.  Either folks aren't vacationing in July OR the PPP/PD has a negative effect on potential cruisers.  For 2 cruisers (that's what this thread posts), it's between $340-$360 PPP/PD.  Yes, the price point for a family of 4 drops to about $325 PPP/PD.  But that's $1,200 per day for the family of 4.  You could live high at WDW for the $1,200!
> 
> Also, there is probably some value in sailing for 7 nights with other lines rather than 5 days.  I can't afford the pricing without a discount for the month of July.  With a MTO, I am not afforded the opportunity to switch the fair to the MTO like you can with FLR.
> 
> We will see what DCL does about all their open rooms at this point for July on the Dream.
> 
> thanks for your input!





Ofinn said:


> We are a family of four and I would never pay that much per day for a cruise. I've also never spent 500.00 in any caribbean port. CC is nice, but one day is sufficient .Our med cruise next summer is about 650 per day for the four of us in a cat 9b. I can't wrap my head around paying 900 a day for a bahamas cruise in an inside cabin. I can definitely see why there are so many rooms available.



Many of the popular port adventures can easily exceed $500 for a family of 4.  Atlantis would run $600.  Unless you are doing a beach day on your own or staying on the ship it is hard to do an excursion for a family of 4, with food, for less than $200-$300.  Living in Florida means that I can drive to the port and save on the plane ticket that can easily double the price of the vacation.  Inside cabin is irrelevant to our family since being on the ship is all that our family cares about.  I personally would go on a cruise that dropped me off at CC on the first day and picked me up two days later while it visited any other port.

I am not saying that this is a bargain by any means.  I do not think that it is as bad as everyone is making it out to be, especially if you live in Florida and can drive to the port and avoid the costs of a flight and hotel room.


----------



## Justacruiser

For me it's between $600 - $800 just to drive to Port Canaveral.  And that's without flying.  I have actually looked at jobs in FLR just because of the beaches, weather and cruises.  As of yet it hasn't worked out.

Also, I am probably in a different place than most cruisers.  We have take 24 DCL's with about 20 in the last 4 years.  So, I don't have to cruise in July.  I can wait until the price in lower for me.  My DD is out on her own so I have no problem going in off-season.  I am actually keeping an eye out on the September cruises to see if a discount pops up.

And, I have paid $$$ once for golfing at Atlantis during one cruise.  Did it once, won't do it a again.  It was on my DD's bucket list.  For me (for now) there is not a port adventure I would spend $500 on.  That's half a fair of a different cruise, lol.


----------



## Ofinn

I don't book excursions through dcl. I can generally do the same things for 1/4 the cost on my own or booking through someone else.


----------



## zymurgy1999

Ofinn said:


> I don't book excursions through dcl. I can generally do the same things for 1/4 the cost on my own or booking through someone else.



We do the same.  We booked the Bernard Tour in St. Maarten.  For our family of 4, with tip and food it was still almost $300.  I do get your general point, however, anyone who books these sailings and pays for these excursions are suckers.


----------



## mariab

I am with most on this Double dip cruise in July...I am waiting out for the 24th  we are a family of five and it a LOT of money over 8,000$ ..If it goes to MTO/FLR we may do it. However for the regular price cruise we can go to the disney hawaii resort and stay in a villa...with airfare. Seeing this made me realize that the full price for a five night dream in july is way to much...I would rather go to Hawaii for 8 days in a villa with a full kitchen and splurge a little on a few nice dinners...The price for hawaii is with a car and trip insurance, 8700$ ..


----------



## hayesfamof4

I keep debating... should I fork out the $4500 for 3 nights or hold off?  I want to do the 5 nights in July but what if there are no FL rates?  Shouldn't the FL rates be out by now?  =(


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Wondering if VGT rates are generally better than a 7A GTY rate. The  4 night Dream cruise (Sept 7 2015-sails Labor Day Monday) I am looking at has 7A GTY(no oceanview or inside) with Main seating still available....Really want to get the best rate...have twins in college:/ TIA


----------



## houseofduck

Tooth Fairy said:


> Wondering if VGT rates are generally better than a 7A GTY rate. The  4 night Dream cruise (Sept 7 2015-sails Labor Day Monday) I am looking at has 7A GTY(no oceanview or inside) with Main seating still available....Really want to get the best rate...have twins in college:/ TIA



A GTY rate is not a discounted rate.  It just means that you will not be able to select your stateroom and you are guaranteed a 7a or better stateroom.  It means that there aren't many rooms left that are available in that category.  If a *GT rate comes out, it may be cheaper.


----------



## Justacruiser

Wow, that's crazy.... they have the 7A and 5B in the GTY status, but it looks like there is a lot of availability between 5A-4A.  My recommendation is that if you are taking the cruise for sure, book the 7A GTY and get the Main dining you want.  There is always a chance for pixie dust.  We can check as it gets closer to the PIF for availability and cancel and rebook or to stick with it.  The problem MIGHT come up that they pull the 7A/5B which would force into a 5A or better. I don't think the fare cost will go up much, but it's just paying the difference from a 7A to a 5A or better.  My opinion on discount chances is 65%. 

This is a tough one to recommend, and again IMHO only.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Thanks so much for the info!!!!We prefer the 2nd seating. I was just using the main seating as an indicator of how full the ship may be. I checked past cruise prices on cruisefish and the labor day dream cruise was  VGT only in 2012 only. Not sure what we will do.... the PIF date is June 24 so may wait til after then..... that double tuition is looming on the horizon


----------



## Justacruiser

good luck!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Justacruiser....one more question. Do you think DCL blocks booking of ocean view and inside to try to boost veranda sales thus having the option to offer these catagories later at lower fare if verandas do not sell? Just seems odd that main dining is still available with all those "booked" plus concierge


----------



## Ofinn

A lot of the ocean view rooms on the dream and fantasy sleep 5 so they tend to book up pretty fast. I could be wrong but I think percentage wise the dream and fantasy have less inside and Oceanview rooms than the magic and wonder. I have seen VGT rates offered a lot on the fantasy when IGT and OGT were not offerred.


----------



## aneshka

Okay, I am getting anxious. I've been monitoring the prices at cruisefish, it seems like the prices are going up even with < 90 days sail time for the summer cruise. Is it just because of the peak season? I am planning a Sep 19 Western Caribbean cruise. Just today they have increase there price again for this cruise. Do I still have a chance of getting a discount price if I wait after PIF Date?


----------



## Annabell

Just want to say a BIG thank you to Justacruiser for doing this. Very useful thread !


----------



## richjive

Yes, thanks again for running this thread. Holding out hope for a VGT rate on the Sept 19 magic transatlantic. Hopefully one comes out soon.


----------



## hayesfamof4

I don't see any FL rates for tomorrow... (usually I can check them on Sunday).  I am beginning to think it's not going to happen....


----------



## ANGRebel

I am sure this question has been asked and answered, but I have not seen the specific response.  Are *GT rates typically more or less expensive than opening day pricing?


----------



## OKW Lover

ANGRebel said:


> I am sure this question has been asked and answered, but I have not seen the specific response.  Are *GT rates typically more or less expensive than opening day pricing?


In our experience, less expensive than opening day.


----------



## ANGRebel

OKW Lover said:


> In our experience, less expensive than opening day.



Thanks!


----------



## katds10

OKW Lover said:


> In our experience, less expensive than opening day.


Same here. Once, we cancelled our reservation after the deposit refund date because the *GT rates came out and were better. It was booked opening week, on board so we lost the OBB credit and discount AND the deposit and our VGT was still cheaper. We have cruised 5 times and been on the waitlist for main dining 3x and have always been given main dining too so that has worked out too.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Does anyone know what time discounts generally come out on Mon/Tues? Or is it just random?

Also, at what point should I begin to think there will probably be no MTO rates for July? Is it too early to start losing hope on it?


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the *GT discounts for today 6/8/2015.

**GT - RATE* * 
*Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Magic, 7-Night Dover to Barcelona Cruise 8/3/2015 IGT $3,418.00 OGT VGT $5,158.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the discount for MTO for 6/8/2015

*MTO - RATE* * 
*Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V 5B $3,259.00


----------



## Justacruiser

No FLR discounts as of 6/8/2015


----------



## Justacruiser

Tooth Fairy said:


> Justacruiser....one more question. Do you think DCL blocks booking of ocean view and inside to try to boost veranda sales thus having the option to offer these catagories later at lower fare if verandas do not sell? Just seems odd that main dining is still available with all those "booked" plus concierge



I don't think DCL would remove open rooms that could be sold to increase sales in another room type.


----------



## Justacruiser

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Does anyone know what time discounts generally come out on Mon/Tues? Or is it just random?
> 
> Also, at what point should I begin to think there will probably be no MTO rates for July? Is it too early to start losing hope on it?



Discounts can come out any day of the week.

*MO for Fantasy MTO discounts for July 2015.*
There COULD be MTO discounts for Verandah on 7/4
There COULD be MTO discounts for Verandah on 7/11
There COULD be MTO discounts for Verandah on 7/18
I don't think there will be MTO discounts for Verandah on 7/25


----------



## winniedapooh

First of all, I want to say I really appreciate this post and visit it pretty much daily...THANK YOU!  Next, please I need help...prior to working like a crazy lady, preparing for DS's wedding, and DD graduation within two weeks of one another , I was able to check out DCL and snagged a nice VGT last year for a fall trip with DH.  This year I was so busy and feel like I missed it...what are your thoughts on a 4 day Bahama cruise in Sept or Oct offering a VGT rate or should I just bite the bullet and book? TIA


----------



## Justacruiser

If you don't care about exact dates, you should be fine between early to mid September and mid October.  I would NOT book something now.  But again IMHO only!


----------



## winniedapooh

Thank you  so much...I will keep checking back to see.  Worst case scenario, I book last minute lol!


----------



## NDFAN89

Justacruiser said:


> If you don't care about exact dates, you should be fine between early to mid September and mid October.  I would NOT book something now.  But again IMHO only![/QUO
> 
> 
> I so hope you are correct! I cancelled our cruise for 9/12...  Rolling the dice... Have airlines tickets and room for Friday night - now just need a cruise and the MTO discount... Have a 4 year old daughter who will be crushed !  Her mom will be too!


----------



## NDFAN89

FYI- I didn't cancel because of you or what you said! Just too much money for September cruise when I am lucky enough to be eligible for MTO discount.   We talked earlier last week and we are both holding out for 9/12 cruise


----------



## jbshell

I am also holding out for 9/12 hopefully we won't be waiting much longer although my dates are extremely flexible 

Any idea when we might see *gt for this cruise?


----------



## Justacruiser

Probably won't see any discounts until after 7/20 for that cruise.  IMHO!


----------



## ANGRebel

Ok, have a question about MTO rates. It says that 1 room may be booked per ID, and that the service member or spouse may book a room. If we look at taking my wife's niece and nephew we would need two rooms because we have two kids of our own. Would it be possible for us to book one room under my ID with our kids and another room under her ID for her and the niece and nephew?


----------



## Justacruiser

ANGRebel said:


> Ok, have a question about MTO rates. It says that 1 room may be booked per ID, and that the service member or spouse may book a room. If we look at taking my wife's niece and nephew we would need two rooms because we have two kids of our own. Would it be possible for us to book one room under my ID with our kids and another room under her ID for her and the niece and nephew?



yes


----------



## Justacruiser

inquire with DCL as the appropriate documentation you will need for they extended family IF a parent is not going.


----------



## ANGRebel

Justacruiser said:


> yes



Ok, sounds great, I just didn't know if we could both book a cabin, or if it was  a case of 1 or the other could book, but not both.


----------



## Justacruiser

I booked and my DW booked last cruise.  Each of had to be assigned in the separate rooms.  Let me know if you book and I can give you a few pointers.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Justacruiser said:


> Discounts can come out any day of the week.
> 
> *MO for Fantasy MTO discounts for July 2015.*
> There COULD be MTO discounts for Verandah on 7/4
> There COULD be MTO discounts for Verandah on 7/11
> There COULD be MTO discounts for Verandah on 7/18
> I don't think there will be MTO discounts for Verandah on 7/25



I'm hoping for something on the dream


----------



## Justacruiser

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm hoping for something on the dream



I was asked previously about the Dream in July.  I still think there will be discounts on the Dream in July.  I would think some would be out by the end of next week.  IMHO only!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Justacruiser said:


> I was asked previously about the Dream in July.  I still think there will be discounts on the Dream in July.  I would think some would be out by the end of next week.  IMHO only!



That was me Hearing next week sounds good!!!! I know it's just your thoughts, but that gives me a little hope again! I have been getting discouraged. Thanks so much!


----------



## ANGRebel

Have MTO rates ever been offered for Alaska sailings?


----------



## Justacruiser

ANGRebel said:


> Have MTO rates ever been offered for Alaska sailings?


They have been offered before, but generally the first 1 or 2 or the last 1 or 2 because of school scheduling.


----------



## ANGRebel

Justacruiser said:


> They have been offered before, but generally the first 1 or 2 or the last 1 or 2 because of school scheduling.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## FiveBlooms

Justacruiser said:


> I was asked previously about the Dream in July.  I still think there will be discounts on the Dream in July.  I would think some would be out by the end of next week.  IMHO only!



Sorry for the newbie question, but once rates come out, what is the best way to book?  Direct with Disney or with a travel agency?  I have only cruised once 20 years ago, so I have a lot to learn


----------



## Justacruiser

FiveBlooms said:


> Sorry for the newbie question, but once rates come out, what is the best way to book?  Direct with Disney or with a travel agency?  I have only cruised once 20 years ago, so I have a lot to learn



I don't use TA.  I contact DCL directly and book OR on-line.  Someone who uses TA could jump in if they want. 

I just never know how long the discount is going to be out there and have seen family members get upset about the slowness of a particular TA.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for *GT for today 6/10/2015

**GT - RATE* * 
*Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Magic, 7-Night Dover to Barcelona Cruise 8/3/2015 IGT $3,418.00 OGT VGT $5,158.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for today 6/10/2015

*MTO - CHANGE* * 
*Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/V* 5A* $3,259.00

*MTO - RATE* * 
*Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 6/20/2015 MTO/V 5A $3,259.00


----------



## Justacruiser

There are no FLR or CAN discounts as of 6/10/2015.


----------



## OKW Lover

FiveBlooms said:


> Sorry for the newbie question, but once rates come out, what is the best way to book?  Direct with Disney or with a travel agency?  I have only cruised once 20 years ago, so I have a lot to learn


We've used a TA (Tracey at Dreams Unlimited) to book a VGT rate twice and an FLR rate twice as well.


----------



## smplyswt0712

Looks like there are *GTs for the 7/29 double dip. Bummer I'm starting a new job, or I'd be all over that.


----------



## Justacruiser

smplyswt0712 said:


> Looks like there are *GTs for the 7/29 double dip. Bummer I'm starting a new job, or I'd be all over that.



**GT - NEW* * 
*Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise 7/29/2015 IGT $2,833.00 OGT $2,933.00 VGT $3,223.00


----------



## mariab

makes me hopeful for a MTO!


----------



## Justacruiser

mariab said:


> makes me hopeful for a MTO!



I am thinking they will offer the MTO for the 5A and 4A.  Hopefully tomorrow or Friday.  Will keep checking.  I am figuring around $220 PN/PP


----------



## emilymad

Ugh.  I really wanted the 7/24 sailing.  Do you think this means there will be no chance of a *GT rate on that sailing?


----------



## NDFAN89

So *GT comes before the MTO?


----------



## hayesfamof4

For a family of 4, the GT rate for a verandah room is $400 cheaper than a regular verandah room.  Just not worth it... =(


----------



## Justacruiser

hayesfamof4 said:


> For a family of 4, the GT rate for a verandah room is $400 cheaper than a regular verandah room.  Just not worth it... =(



I didn't say it was a good price, lol.  Still way above my price point!


----------



## adnil530

Justacruiser said:


> I booked and my DW booked last cruise.  Each of had to be assigned in the separate rooms.  Let me know if you book and I can give you a few pointers.



This is interesting.  I didn't think you could get a 2nd cabin under the same ID unless your immediate family was more than 4 people.  Do you and your wife both have military ID's?  Not a spouse id but an active or retired military ID.  I know that back in 2012, they changed the rules on MTO's.  Would love to know the details on how this was booked.  I have family that I regularly travel with but I did not think I could get them in a MTO cabin.


----------



## poohs4me

I know the rules have changed.  If I book a *GT room and an MTO or FLR discount comes out, can I apply it?


----------



## Justacruiser

adnil530 said:


> This is interesting.  I didn't think you could get a 2nd cabin under the same ID unless your immediate family was more than 4 people.  Do you and your wife both have military ID's?  Not a spouse id but an active or retired military ID.  I know that back in 2012, they changed the rules on MTO's.  Would love to know the details on how this was booked.  I have family that I regularly travel with but I did not think I could get them in a MTO cabin.



Send me a private message if you want information please.


----------



## jbshell

I am still shocked the 6-20 cruise has not gone *GT yet there seems to be some available I am not looking to book this one just wondering..


----------



## Justacruiser

poohs4me said:


> I know the rules have changed.  If I book a *GT room and an MTO or FLR discount comes out, can I apply it?



FLR only


----------



## poohs4me

Justacruiser said:


> FLR only


 
So just to clarify, so please let me know if I have this wrong.  If I book the *GT rate now and a FLR is released, I can call DCL and they will convert or add or whatever they do so I get the FLR rate (Assuming this is cheaper of course )


----------



## Justacruiser

correct, that's why you don't see a lot of FLR discounts after PIF dates.


----------



## poohs4me

Justacruiser said:


> correct, that's why you don't see a lot of FLR discounts after PIF dates.


 
Thank you very much that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Megsmachine

What are the chances of 9/12 on the fantasy going GT?  If I wait do you think they will be completely booked or will I be ok?


----------



## ANGRebel

I know it's early but what are the chances that either the 10/3 Fantasy or the 10/4 Magic sailings go MTO or at least *GT?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Here's hoping tomorrow brings an MTO for any of the mid July dream cruises. I have other events to plan for July during the husband's limited standdown time so if they don't come out then I will going with our backup plan at the parks and trying for a cruise next winter (I think I'll have a better shot then anyway!). I have my fingers crossed, but we will see what ends up happening! Hoping for some pixie dust thrown my way and rates coming out!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Well, not seeing anything this morning, so we are going with the backup plan. No big deal, a little bummed though! Thanks so much for your help Justacruiser, I am sure I will be back on this board poking around next winter when we try again!


----------



## Justacruiser

Megsmachine said:


> What are the chances of 9/12 on the fantasy going GT?  If I wait do you think they will be completely booked or will I be ok?



50% chance of a discount.  I don't think the cruise will sell out without a discount.  The price shouldn't jump a lot on you if you wait.  IMHO!


----------



## Justacruiser

ANGRebel said:


> I know it's early but what are the chances that either the 10/3 Fantasy or the 10/4 Magic sailings go MTO or at least *GT?



They are both pretty high priced right now, I see a good chance at least 1 of the two will offer a *GT.


----------



## mariab

So much for any discounts today....Even the GT for july is still way $$$$....Oh well I may just go back to cruising in October...best part then is the ship will have the new added features! Hoping for a MTO or FLR last weeks in October...what do you think?


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT rates for today 6/15/2015.

**GT - RATE* * 
*Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise 7/29/2015 IGT $2,833.00 OGT $2,933.00 VGT $3,223.00
Magic, 7-Night Dover to Barcelona Cruise 8/3/2015 IGT $3,418.00 OGT VGT $5,158.00
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00


----------



## Justacruiser

There are no MTO discounts for 6/15/2015
Also, to FLR discounts today!


----------



## jbshell

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the *GT rates for today 6/15/2015.
> 
> **GT - RATE*
> Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise 7/29/2015 IGT $2,833.00 OGT $2,933.00 VGT $3,223.00
> Magic, 7-Night Dover to Barcelona Cruise 8/3/2015 IGT $3,418.00 OGT VGT $5,158.00
> Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00


You are very helpful sir I appreciate what u do


----------



## smplyswt0712

Holding out hope for a FLR or *GT for 7/1 or 7/5 Dream. It is not looking good though.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Hoping for Aug 29 Fantasy *GT rate. That is the last week I can sail due to the 24wk pregnancy restriction. If it doesn't pop up I guess we will be trying again for next Fall since the baby won't be 6 mths til late June.


----------



## Justacruiser

It looks like there are plenty of rooms, hopefully they will get you on board before the 24 week point.  Congratulations!  You need to cruise before you start having to pay for a child!  At least right now the child cruises for FREE!  That is IF you believe life starts at conception!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Justacruiser said:


> It looks like there are plenty of rooms, hopefully they will get you on board before the 24 week point.  Congratulations!  You need to cruise before you start having to pay for a child!  At least right now the child cruises for FREE!  That is IF you believe life starts at conception!



Thanks! This is #4...and the last...so our vacations just keep getting more and more expensive. Good news is DD16 will be heading to college in 2 years and not vacations with us as often.


----------



## karen48

Thank you for such a great site!!  My DH and I are Seniors and are not very Tec savy.. Do you think the Nov.9, Dream Cruise will get a better rate?? We will be celebrating our 30th Anniversary and already have ressies for WDW, and our airfare has been purchased. We are thinking of cancelling WDW if the cruise price goes down. At our age, being on a ship for 4 days would be more fun than walking a "million" miles at the parks.


----------



## Justacruiser

That will be an interesting week with the holiday in there.  The price isn't a bad price for the cruise.  By the way, Happy Anniversary!  The DW and I will celebrate 30 in September also!

I think you CAN wait a while to book to see if a discount is offered.  I don't see that price going up much.  But, a discount wouldn't be out till September or October if offered.  OR you could just book the cruise and enjoy the time between now and the cruise, knowing you are booked.

Chance of discount:  45% IMHO

Good luck, let me know what you decide.  But definitely a cruise for the 30th is the only way to go!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for *GT for today 6/17/2015

**GT - RATE*
Magic, 9-Night Norwegian Fjord Cruise 6/20/2015 IGT $4,000.00 OGT $4,900.00 VGT $7,600.00
Magic, 7-Night Dover to Barcelona Cruise 8/3/2015 IGT $3,418.00 OGT VGT $5,158.00

No other discounts available at this time


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser - with PIF timing now changed, in general, when are you seeing *GTs released in relationship to cruise date?


----------



## Justacruiser

momof2n2 said:


> Justacruiser - with PIF timing now changed, in general, when are you seeing *GTs released in relationship to cruise date?



It really depends on how full the ship is.  But my fear is that with more time to offer discounts, the discounts COULD be smaller.  Sometimes the discounts come out the day after the PIF date.  Hopefully that will remain the same allowing us to plan a little more in advance.


----------



## NeverSayNever

Hi!

I am looking for your thoughts on 9/26 Fantasy and the 10/18 Magic going to *GT.

We have the 9/26 booked right now and PIF date is coming up - so I am wondering if we should let it go and see if a *GT comes about.

Our fall back plan would be the 10/18 Magic which we could turn into a BTB as we have the 10/14 Magic booked with an outstanding rate from over a year ago with an onboard credit.

You thoughts are greatly appreciated and thank you for everything that you do on the boards!

BEst,

NEVER Say NEver


----------



## aneshka

Thanks for doing this Justsacruiser! Can you add 9/19 to the question above? What are the chances of having a GT rate?


----------



## Justacruiser

NeverSayNever said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am looking for your thoughts on 9/26 Fantasy and the 10/18 Magic going to *GT.
> 
> We have the 9/26 booked right now and PIF date is coming up - so I am wondering if we should let it go and see if a *GT comes about.
> 
> Our fall back plan would be the 10/18 Magic which we could turn into a BTB as we have the 10/14 Magic booked with an outstanding rate from over a year ago with an onboard credit.
> 
> You thoughts are greatly appreciated and thank you for everything that you do on the boards!
> 
> BEst,
> 
> NEVER Say NEver



I don't think any of them or promising for the *GT rate.  What you could do is get underneath the PIF date for the 9/26, but outside the Magic dates (about 3 weeks) and see if they offer a discount.  I don't think the September rates will go up, you might just lose a category you wanted.


----------



## Justacruiser

aneshka said:


> Thanks for doing this Justsacruiser! Can you add 9/19 to the question above? What are the chances of having a GT rate?



Not to likely IMHO.  sorry!  But we are not at PIF yet, I would look again around 7/5/15 and see the availability.


----------



## Kathysf1014

Hi Justacruiser, do you think there is any chance for the 07/29 to come out as an MTO ? Thank you for all your help in advance...


----------



## jbshell

i am going to assume at this point 9/12 is really not gonna go *GT ugh....


----------



## karen48

Justacruiser said:


> That will be an interesting week with the holiday in there.  The price isn't a bad price for the cruise.  By the way, Happy Anniversary!  The DW and I will celebrate 30 in September also!
> 
> I think you CAN wait a while to book to see if a discount is offered.  I don't see that price going up much.  But, a discount wouldn't be out till September or October if offered.  OR you could just book the cruise and enjoy the time between now and the cruise, knowing you are booked.
> 
> Chance of discount:  45% IMHO
> 
> Good luck, let me know what you decide.  But definitely a cruise for the 30th is the only way to go!




Thank you for the info....

I forgot to mention that we also need a handicap stateroom.

When I heard about "Fee Dining" for the fall, I rushed to make a ressie before everything was booked, (and our airfare). I might be able to change airfare if not too expensive and book a 7 day cruise, too many decisions. Can you tell I'm new at all this.

p.s.  What Holiday is during our dates??  Thanksgiving is at the end of Nov.  Happy 30th Anniversary also to you.


----------



## MelSpees

karen48 said:


> Thank you for the info....
> 
> I forgot to mention that we also need a handicap stateroom.
> 
> When I heard about "Fee Dining" for the fall, I rushed to make a ressie before everything was booked, (and our airfare). I might be able to change airfare if not too expensive and book a 7 day cruise, too many decisions. Can you tell I'm new at all this.
> 
> p.s.  What Holiday is during our dates??  Thanksgiving is at the end of Nov.  Happy 30th Anniversary also to you.


Veteran's Day.


----------



## Trisha79

Any insight into if the Fantasy Western Aug 22 will go GT? I have family that will join us if the price is right for them. Thank you for this thread it's very helpful!


----------



## emilymad

What about the 3 night Dream sailings in September?  I feel like they went GT last year.  At this point, would you just wait and see?

Thanks for everything you do with this thread!!


----------



## katellynne

I know you don't have a crystal ball, but what is your opinion on the odds of the 7/18 Fantasy or the 7/19 Dream going *GT or FLR?

I am at the point where I want to book at prevailing rates so we still have our trip.  (DD #3 turns 7 on the 18th and DD turns #1 turns 16 on the 24th and both want a cruise).  We didn't book sooner because DD #1 was supposed to be away at camp but turns out she is home instead now and so we are last minute.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Ugghhh, still nothing for August on the Fantasy


----------



## jbshell

disneymagicgirl said:


> Ugghhh, still nothing for August on the Fantasy


I CANT BELIEVE THAT THERE ARE NO *GT YET sorry for caps it was on i guess


----------



## emilymad

I can't believe they aren't discounting the Dream July sailings.  If you believe cruisefish they are still at their opening prices (assuming I understand cruisefish that is)


----------



## jbshell

emilymad said:


> I can't believe they aren't discounting the Dream July sailings.  If you believe cruisefish they are still at their opening prices (assuming I understand cruisefish that is)


July 29th Dream cruise is *GT right now


----------



## n2mm

jbshell said:


> i am going to assume at this point 9/12 is really not gonna go *GT ugh....



I'm on that cruise.  Im guessing I'm glad I booked this cruise while on my last cruise.  I was going to wait and see if there was a discount.  Last year both the fantasy and magic had sailings so needed to fill cabins.  It doesn't appear that is like that this year.  Last fall we grabbed a couple of cabins with the special 30%dvc discount and saved over $2000. Looking at the upcoming prices made me realized that a discount is the only way we can afford to cruise with the family now.  Wow the prices seem so much higher now.


----------



## JMHDisney

I'm wondering if there are ever discounts on the 2 night cruises to nowhere out of San Diego?  They seem pricey for such a short cruise but I expect they are also fairly popular for people just wanting to try out cruising.  Considering the Oct 9 cruise and wondering if I should just try to book now or wait and see. Thanks for any input!


----------



## jbshell

probably not but i cant say if they have!


----------



## hayesfamof4

I am not quite sure what happened... almost all of the July Dream Cruises (with the exception of the last two of the month) are almost completely booked.  Did I miss a discount???  I was holding out for one in July but it's not looking good!  Guess I'll be sailing this fall.


----------



## karen48

MelSpees said:


> Veteran's Day.



Thank you. I knew about Veterans Day, but I didn't think it would affect the crowds for the week.


----------



## adnil530

JMHDisney said:


> I'm wondering if there are ever discounts on the 2 night cruises to nowhere out of San Diego?  They seem pricey for such a short cruise but I expect they are also fairly popular for people just wanting to try out cruising.  Considering the Oct 9 cruise and wondering if I should just try to book now or wait and see. Thanks for any input!



They are pricey and fill up quickly and I don't think there has ever been a GTY or a MTO.  DCL also blocks these dates from OBB's also, so no discount there either.  They are popular because DCL doesn't get out here very often and people who can easily drive to San Diego can cruise DCL without having to hop on airplane.


----------



## jbshell

hayesfamof4 said:


> I am not quite sure what happened... almost all of the July Dream Cruises (with the exception of the last two of the month) are almost completely booked.  Did I miss a discount???  I was holding out for one in July but it's not looking good!  Guess I'll be sailing this fall.


 You did not miss any discount the only one discounted is july 29th and None of the ships have really had any discounts lately even the september ones havent gone *gt yet


----------



## Justacruiser

It's been a crazy week at work!  I will get to the latest updates and answer some questions about forecast tomorrow.


----------



## qa4ever

Hoping that the Aug 29, Sept 5 or Sept 12 Fantasy cruises go VGT.  If not, then maybe some of the dream cruises around that time!


----------



## jbshell

Those cruises have had their PIF date and I can't figure out why they haven't gone *GT yet... Probably because they know I am waiting lol


----------



## aneshka

I have compared the GT vs last year and they just are not discounting as much this year. I was tracking down July Caribbean cruises, they were still a lot available first week of May and somehow they all just got booked without any discounts. 

I finally caved in and booked a GTY September Fantasy cruise, I did notice the PIF is now 75 days instead of 90 days. I would cry buckets when it becomes cheaper but I could not risk it becoming more expensive either.


----------



## emilymad

jbshell said:


> Those cruises have had their PIF date and I can't figure out why they haven't gone *GT yet... Probably because they know I am waiting lol



I am concerned that this isn't a fluke and more of a change in DCL policy.  RCL recently announced that they were no longer going to discount last minute cruises.  I wonder if DCL will follow suit.


----------



## jbshell

emilymad said:


> I am concerned that this isn't a fluke and more of a change in DCL policy.  RCL recently announced that they were no longer going to discount last minute cruises.  I wonder if DCL will follow suit.


 I know what u mean I think they will! plus economy is better LOL


----------



## adnil530

jbshell said:


> Those cruises have had their PIF date and I can't figure out why they haven't gone *GT yet... Probably because they know I am waiting lol



I was wondering the same thing as I've been watching things as well.  I'm hoping what I want comes out with a MTO rate, if not, then I will have to think about it.  The September Hawai's and the October Panama all are past their PIF dates and I'm watching them daily.  No MOT, no GTY.


----------



## emilymad

jbshell said:


> I know what u mean I think they will! plus economy is better LOL



As a shareholder I am glad but as a consumer not so much.  

We are looking at one of the Dream sailings in September.  Almost up to PIF date under the old system I think.  At this point we are going to wait to see what happens but I am not optimistic.


----------



## jbshell

emilymad said:


> As a shareholder I am glad but as a consumer not so much.
> 
> We are looking at one of the Dream sailings in September.  Almost up to PIF date under the old system I think.  At this point we are going to wait to see what happens but I am not optimistic.


 what's the old system??


----------



## emilymad

jbshell said:


> what's the old system??



The change in the PIF date from 75 days to 90 days


----------



## disneymagicgirl

emilymad said:


> I am concerned that this isn't a fluke and more of a change in DCL policy.  RCL recently announced that they were no longer going to discount last minute cruises.  I wonder if DCL will follow suit.



I am assuming they are trying to do away with these discounts as well. I don't really understand why, though. Do they not care if they fill the ships? There are plenty of rooms left on the 8/29 Fantasy sailing I want and no discount now at 60 days out. With opening day pricing getting more and more out of control each year I have come to depend on *GT rooms at the last minute. Looks like those days are gone and with them our days of sailing DCL. I am so sad.


----------



## jbshell

disneymagicgirl said:


> I am assuming they are trying to do away with these discounts as well. I don't really understand why, though. Do they not care if they fill the ships? There are plenty of rooms left on the 8/29 Fantasy sailing I want and no discount now at 60 days out. With opening day pricing getting more and more out of control each year I have come to depend on *GT rooms at the last minute. Looks like those days are gone and with them our days of sailing DCL. I am so sad.



I am just shocked at 60 days out they are not wanting to fill the ship thats more money lost for them!


----------



## emilymad

I am really interested to see what they do with the September and October sailings.  I can see them not wanting to discount the summer sailings to keep the expected price high but if they don't discount the off season sailings then I really don't understand. 

We moved our January sailing from the Wonder to the Fantasy and there was not much availability.  The same week last year went *GT but I would be surprised if the 2016 dates gets discounted.


----------



## jbshell

emilymad said:


> I am really interested to see what they do with the September and October sailings.  I can see them not wanting to discount the summer sailings to keep the expected price high but if they don't discount the off season sailings then I really don't understand.
> 
> We moved our January sailing from the Wonder to the Fantasy and there was not much availability.  The same week last year went *GT but I would be surprised if the 2016 dates gets discounted.


Research also has shown that last year at this time they were already discounted fall sailings ,aye they are doing away with *gt but I wish they would at least tell us lol


----------



## emilymad

jbshell said:


> Research also has shown that last year at this time they were already discounted fall sailings ,aye they are doing away with *gt but I wish they would at least tell us lol



Exactly!  RCL has been driving me away with their constant repricing too.  I just want to know the price for the cruise and then I can decide to book or not book.


----------



## aggiedog

I spoke with a DCL rep today booking the Dec 24 Wonder cruise.  She mentioned that I could choose a 9C but it was GTY.  There is no mention of that on the website.  Curious.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Just checked 5 night July 29 on Dream...IGT and OGT no longer available. I feel like we may have seen the last of these specials. Really hoping for *GT for Sept 7 Dream:/


----------



## ::danielle::

jbshell said:


> I am just shocked at 60 days out they are not wanting to fill the ship thats more money lost for them!



This reminds me of a friend of mine who is a photographer. One year she suddenly tripled her photography rates. When I asked her why, she explained that if she loses 2/3 of her clients she will make the same amount of money with 1/3 of the effort. 

If the nearly empty ship equals the same amount of profit, then they have no reason to fill it for a lower price. Less people means less food, less turn around costs, etc. While some cruise lines may need an economy of scale to make a certain profit, DCL may not.


----------



## OKW Lover

::danielle:: said:


> If the nearly empty ship equals the same amount of profit, then they have no reason to fill it for a lower price.


OTOH, they can _increase_ their profit if they sell more cabins even at a lower price.


----------



## Ofinn

OKW Lover said:


> OTOH, they can _increase_ their profit if they sell more cabins even at a lower price.



More alcohol sold, more excursions, more pictures, more bingo, more specialty coffee, more dinners and brunches at Palo and Remy. I agree the more bodies onboard the more income. I don't see how they benefit not filling the ship, and it really hurts their employees who count on tips if the ship is not full.


----------



## jbshell

Ofinn said:


> More alcohol sold, more excursions, more pictures, more bingo, more specialty coffee, more dinners and brunches at Palo and Remy. I agree the more bodies onboard the more income. I don't see how they benefit not filling the ship, and it really hurts their employees who count on tips if the ship is not full.


 Right Disney wants profit and the more the better it does hurt their employees  and I would hope they look out for them as well... But maybe *gt won't come out til 60 to 45 day prior??


----------



## jahber

jbshell said:


> Right Disney wants profit and the more the better it does hurt their employees  and I would hope they look out for them as well... But maybe *gt won't come out til 60 to 45 day prior??


Yeah, maybe they are hip to the trend of people canceling when a *GT comes out right after PIF. If they wait to release them, it locks people in as the penalties for canceling become stiffer. Just a theory.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

aggiedog said:


> I spoke with a DCL rep today booking the Dec 24 Wonder cruise.  She mentioned that I could choose a 9C but it was GTY.  There is no mention of that on the website.  Curious.



That isn't the same thing as a *GT. She was offering you that specific room category without being able to choose a room number.


----------



## jbshell

jahber said:


> Yeah, maybe they are hip to the trend of people canceling when a *GT comes out right after PIF. If they wait to release them, it locks people in as the penalties for canceling become stiffer. Just a theory.


but i hate waiting LOL! after the PIF date there seems to be quite a few rooms left on Aug 29th and the 1st one in September on the fantasy but neither have gone *ty yet


----------



## aggiedog

Ok, that makes sense I guess.  Why are we able to choose exact rooms sometimes but not others?


----------



## ktate82

So we are currently booked on the 10/24 Fantasy, but looking over historic discounts, it seems like this one goes to GT.  It has 45% occupancy left (with a lot of veranda rooms), so we were thinking of canceling and taking a chance on one.  The PIF date is July 26, so will wait till a little closer to watch occupancy.  Think it will go to GT?


----------



## jbshell

ktate82 said:


> So we are currently booked on the 10/24 Fantasy, but looking over historic discounts, it seems like this one goes to GT.  It has 45% occupancy left (with a lot of veranda rooms), so we were thinking of canceling and taking a chance on one.  The PIF date is July 26, so will wait till a little closer to watch occupancy.  Think it will go to GT?


 I would be kinda scared to cancel at this point since the 1st September cruise is not *GT yet and they have a lot of rooms availed as well as most the September cruises and they haven't gone *GT yet


----------



## qa4ever

Are there any sailings in September that are VGT right now?


----------



## goNDmay9

There is such a such a difference in availability this year.  Getting close to the PIF date for our October cruise.  We are going to have to make a decision soon...


----------



## jbshell

qa4ever said:


> Are there any sailings in September that are VGT right now?


 no


----------



## n2mm

I think some of the difference is last year from October to December both the magic and fantasy were sailing similar routes for the 7 night cruise.  We got a great discount of 30% off as dvc members for the sailings on the magic last fall because I guess with two ships they couldn't fill cabins on the magic.  This year there is only one ship doing the routes.  That's my take on the lack of discounts for that timeframe.  As for September I don't have a clue, but booked while on board last November, I too thought about not doing it and getting a vgt, so right now I'm glad I did.  I hope they don't do away with the last minute sailings.  Though you have to remember the one discount we don't see is that they do offer discounts to cast members and their friends and family at a fantastic price.  Maybe there's not much left after that.  I think they can book 3 cabins. That's how we did our first cruise.  My husband hasn't been a cm for 10 years now, but the cruise discounts were the best.


----------



## jbshell

n2mm said:


> I think some of the difference is last year from October to December both the magic and fantasy were sailing similar routes for the 7 night cruise.  We got a great discount of 30% off as dvc members for the sailings on the magic last fall because I guess with two ships they couldn't fill cabins on the magic.  This year there is only one ship doing the routes.  That's my take on the lack of discounts for that timeframe.  As for September I don't have a clue, but booked while on board last November, I too thought about not doing it and getting a vgt, so right now I'm glad I did.  I hope they don't do away with the last minute sailings.  Though you have to remember the one discount we don't see is that they do offer discounts to cast members and their friends and family at a fantastic price.  Maybe there's not much left after that.  I think they can book 3 cabins. That's how we did our first cruise.  My husband hasn't been a cm for 10 years now, but the cruise discounts were the best.


 but looking at the availability right now after PIF there is a bunch of new category's available i just think DCL knows there are lots of people waiting on those and they arent going to give in yet.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

They are probably reading along and enjoying torturing all of us.


----------



## mariab

I am keeping track of pricing on a cruise in Oct. on the dream and it has dropped 800$ with no discount. ...they must be changing something...It doesn't hurt waiting. We will wait till 3-4 weeks out and then book.


----------



## jbshell

disneymagicgirl said:


> They are probably reading along and enjoying torturing all of us.


 LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katellynne

n2mm said:


> I think some of the difference is last year from October to December both the magic and fantasy were sailing similar routes for the 7 night cruise.  We got a great discount of 30% off as dvc members for the sailings on the magic last fall because I guess with two ships they couldn't fill cabins on the magic.  This year there is only one ship doing the routes.  That's my take on the lack of discounts for that timeframe.  As for September I don't have a clue, but booked while on board last November, I too thought about not doing it and getting a vgt, so right now I'm glad I did.  I hope they don't do away with the last minute sailings.  Though you have to remember the one discount we don't see is that they do offer discounts to cast members and their friends and family at a fantastic price.  Maybe there's not much left after that.  I think they can book 3 cabins. That's how we did our first cruise.  My husband hasn't been a cm for 10 years now, but the cruise discounts were the best.




Those CM Discounts are INCREDIBLE!  My parents have close friends who work for DCL and for example they sailed with them on the Magic last year in November for like $500 a person or maybe even less.  My mom knows of only one other offer since then, it was the Fantasy on 5/30 for $700 pp but by the time she called it was gone.  They really seem to be doing fewer and fewer last minute discounts of any kind!  Last summer the 7/12 Fantasy had a FLR rate that was available until the week before sailing!!   We are taking the 7/18 Fantasy and paid $13000 for 6 of us in 2 7A verandahs.  Last November we sailed 8 of us in 2 5A verandahs for $7000.  I know some of the pricing difference is season...we went week AFTER THanksgiving and it was FLR but still....according to CruiseFish instead of offering FLR or *GT on these sailings that still have availability they are leaving them or even raising the price.  What gives DCL?!!


----------



## jbshell

katellynne said:


> Those CM Discounts are INCREDIBLE!  My parents have close friends who work for DCL and for example they sailed with them on the Magic last year in November for like $500 a person or maybe even less.  My mom knows of only one other offer since then, it was the Fantasy on 5/30 for $700 pp but by the time she called it was gone.  They really seem to be doing fewer and fewer last minute discounts of any kind!  Last summer the 7/12 Fantasy had a FLR rate that was available until the week before sailing!!   We are taking the 7/18 Fantasy and paid $13000 for 6 of us in 2 7A verandahs.  Last November we sailed 8 of us in 2 5A verandahs for $7000.  I know some of the pricing difference is season...we went week AFTER THanksgiving and it was FLR but still....according to CruiseFish instead of offering FLR or *GT on these sailings that still have availability they are leaving them or even raising the price.  What gives DCL?!!


I really havent seen them increase the prices as it gets closer to the date.


----------



## katellynne

jbshell said:


> I really havent seen them increase the prices as it gets closer to the date.



browsing around cruisefish for fantasy eastern caribbean and 5 night summer on dream...some have increased in price since late april/early may


----------



## lanejudy

aggiedog said:


> Ok, that makes sense I guess.  Why are we able to choose exact rooms sometimes but not others?



As mentioned, GTY is not a special rate, it simply means that a large percentage of the staterooms in that category have sold.  Once so many sell, they no longer allow you to select a specific stateroom.  This gives DCL more flexibility.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Lady Duchess

Hoping to see some FLR rates for September, I will keep watching as it gets closer


----------



## Lady Duchess

If I may ask, what happened to all the tracking of the sailing for FLR, MTO, GT's? I haven't check daily since I sail in September, Did this page change all that much? Disappointed.


----------



## jbshell

Lady Duchess said:


> If I may ask, what happened to all the tracking of the sailing for FLR, MTO, GT's? I haven't check daily since I sail in September, Did this page change all that much? Disappointed.


 well there is no tracking since there is not really any discounts right now.


----------



## jbshell

I check daily as well and DCL is just not giving mug of any discounts right now the Aug 29th cruise is less than half full and they haven't *gt it yet idk why though


----------



## dmunsil

jbshell said:


> I check daily as well and DCL is just not giving mug of any discounts right now the Aug 29th cruise is less than half full and they haven't *gt it yet idk why though


It's almost certainly nearly full. A site that tracks availability like cruisefish.com only tells you how many room types are available, not how many are available in each type. If a single room is available in that type, it will show as available.

Disney isn't offering *GT rates because they're filling their ships without them. There's no need to offer discounts when they can sell nearly every room with regular prices, possibly supplemented with a few quiet offers like CM discounts.

I just checked the August 29 Fantasy sailing. The majority of room types are in Guarantee status, meaning they won't let you reserve a specific room because they have so few remaining. Most of the rest have only two or three rooms left. The only categories that have 8+ rooms left are 11A, 5A, 4E, and 4A. They may have as few as 40-50 rooms left and two months to fill them. So it's not at all surprising that they haven't released any discounts.


----------



## jbshell

I don't personally think they will discount  til 45 to 30 days out anyway but that is a week a lot of kids are just starting school same with sept


----------



## carobear

How likely do you guys think that Disney will offer military rates for the Panama Canal Eastbound cruise in October?


----------



## momof2n2

are you traveling Justacruiser?  or just super busy at work?


----------



## qa4ever

Waiting is so hard!  I checked and last year we booked July 16 and paid 21000 US for a 3 day dream cruise (VGT), right now the best veranda on the 3 day is considerably more!  That's not even talking about the Fantasy cruises.  It is just so hard to wait.  Want to know what we are doing.  But if they don't offer more discounts, we may end up cruising elsewhere


----------



## qa4ever

I just checked.  Norwegian has Balcony Guarantee rates for September.....


----------



## qa4ever

Just priced out a 7 day on the Getaway and the price is way less than the current price of the 3 day Dream right now....  Plus Norwegian gives a great exchange rates to Canadians.... Wow is that ever tempting!


----------



## jbshell

like i said before i am shocked some of the fall cruises who have passed their PIF date havent gone *gt  yet


----------



## momof2n2

qa4ever said:


> Just priced out a 7 day on the Getaway and the price is way less than the current price of the 3 day Dream right now....  Plus Norwegian gives a great exchange rates to Canadians.... Wow is that ever tempting!


We are doing Getaway next May. Was less than 50% the Fantasy.


----------



## qa4ever

Looks like Royal Carribean has GTY rooms out too...


----------



## momof2n2

I'm worried about Justacruiser... He hasn't posted in quite a while.


----------



## goNDmay9

me too - his last post was 6/26 i think.  i remember him saying that work was hectic a while back - maybe he is just swamped. hopefully he is on a last minute cruise or something!!


----------



## jbshell

I was thinking the same thing! hope he checks in soon!


----------



## momof2n2

I sent a PM. Hope we hear soon.


----------



## Ofinn

jbshell said:


> like i said before i am shocked some of the fall cruises who have passed their PIF date havent gone *gt  yet



Remember back in January DCL was offering 10% deposits on 2015 cruises. I noticed the Fall cruises really started selling and going up in price during this sale. Up until  the 45 day mark you only lose your deposit if you cancel. 10% isn't that much to lose.  Maybe DCL is waiting until after the 45 day mark to offer the GT rates. Just a theory I could be wrong.


----------



## winniedapooh

momof2n2 said:


> I'm worried about Justacruiser... He hasn't posted in quite a while.



Worried too...keep checking and wondering if he is OK...again, hoping he is just really swamped at work!


----------



## jbshell

goNDmay9 said:


> me too - his last post was 6/26 i think.  i remember him saying that work was hectic a while back - maybe he is just swamped. hopefully he is on a last minute cruise or something!!





winniedapooh said:


> Worried too...keep checking and wondering if he is OK...again, hoping he is just really swamped at work!


anyone hear from him


----------



## momof2n2

jbshell said:


> anyone hear from him



No response to my PM. 
Hope he's on a ship somewhere.


----------



## Justacruiser

Thank you all for inquiring!  I got a huge increase in responsibility at work (without the benefit of extra cruise money).

I skimmed a few of the posts since my last update and want to assure you that DCL will be offering discounts soon.  There is NOT a conspiracy not to offer MTO discounts.  They just don't need to this time of year.  As for the *GT rates, I think they will pop up for the September - December period, except for the holidays.

I will be on again on Friday and try to answer question IMAO, as always!

Pray for me with my new responsibilities, it's kind of out of my comfort zone.  But for now, the detail will end 9/30/2015.

Talk to you all Friday 7/10 if not sooner.


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> Thank you all for inquiring!  I got a huge increase in responsibility at work (without the benefit of extra cruise money).
> 
> I skimmed a few of the posts since my last update and want to assure you that DCL will be offering discounts soon.  There is NOT a conspiracy not to offer MTO discounts.  They just don't need to this time of year.  As for the *GT rates, I think they will pop up for the September - December period, except for the holidays.
> 
> I will be on again on Friday and try to answer question IMAO, as always!
> 
> Pray for me with my new responsibilities, it's kind of out of my comfort zone.  But for now, the detail will end 9/30/2015.
> 
> Talk to you all Friday 7/10 if not sooner.



So glad to hear from you (here and PM). I'd been praying you were ok. Glad to add prayers for work!  Don't worry about us. Just glad you're fine!!!


----------



## Amw1064

Justacruiser, what are you thoughts on any Florida Resident deals this fall?  Either a 7 day Fantasy or 3 day on the Dream or Magic?  Will check in on Friday.  Good luck at work.


----------



## winniedapooh

Justacruiser said:


> Thank you all for inquiring!  I got a huge increase in responsibility at work (without the benefit of extra cruise money).
> 
> I skimmed a few of the posts since my last update and want to assure you that DCL will be offering discounts soon.  There is NOT a conspiracy not to offer MTO discounts.  They just don't need to this time of year.  As for the *GT rates, I think they will pop up for the September - December period, except for the holidays.
> 
> I will be on again on Friday and try to answer question IMAO, as always!
> 
> Pray for me with my new responsibilities, it's kind of out of my comfort zone.  But for now, the detail will end 9/30/2015.
> 
> Talk to you all Friday 7/10 if not sooner.




YAY...so happy you are OK...best of luck on your new responsibilities!


----------



## jbshell

Justacruiser said:


> Thank you all for inquiring!  I got a huge increase in responsibility at work (without the benefit of extra cruise money).
> 
> I skimmed a few of the posts since my last update and want to assure you that DCL will be offering discounts soon.  There is NOT a conspiracy not to offer MTO discounts.  They just don't need to this time of year.  As for the *GT rates, I think they will pop up for the September - December period, except for the holidays.
> 
> I will be on again on Friday and try to answer question IMAO, as always!
> 
> Pray for me with my new responsibilities, it's kind of out of my comfort zone.  But for now, the detail will end 9/30/2015.
> 
> Talk to you all Friday 7/10 if not sooner.


. Sorry to hear about the work overload but very HAPPY to know u are ok.....


----------



## Angeejoe

Justacruiser said:


> Thank you all for inquiring!  I got a huge increase in responsibility at work (without the benefit of extra cruise money).
> 
> I skimmed a few of the posts since my last update and want to assure you that DCL will be offering discounts soon.  There is NOT a conspiracy not to offer MTO discounts.  They just don't need to this time of year.  As for the *GT rates, I think they will pop up for the September - December period, except for the holidays.
> 
> I will be on again on Friday and try to answer question IMAO, as always!
> 
> Pray for me with my new responsibilities, it's kind of out of my comfort zone.  But for now, the detail will end 9/30/2015.
> 
> Talk to you all Friday 7/10 if not sooner.



Glad to hear you're all well!  Sending prayers your way for strength!


----------



## goNDmay9

Sending prayers and vibes your way @Justacruiser !!!


----------



## Trera

Welcome back. I am always looking forward to your posts.


----------



## jbshell

Wow the september 12th cruise just sold out of inside rooms and ocean view rooms my guess is no *gt on this one


----------



## stlm

Glad you are ok Justacruiser good luck with your new work responsibilities.
I´m also waiting for VGT but for October, since the Dream will be in Drydock I hope to get the Fantasy or Magic!


----------



## jbshell

I really want some *gt


----------



## qa4ever

Really close to just booking NCL getaway instead (which does have GT status).


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Anybody else surprised by the amount of availability on the  July 29 Dream 5 night? Yet no price drop only the VGT which has been available for a while....


----------



## jbshell

Tooth Fairy said:


> Anybody else surprised by the amount of availability on the  July 29 Dream 5 night? Yet no price drop only the VGT which has been available for a while....


I knowits shocking but they are still asking way to much for a  5 night


----------



## mariab

jbshell said:


> I knowits shocking but they are still asking way to much for a  5 night


Very surprised... I don't get it at all... was really hoping to see a FLR or MTO so we could go on this one...guess now we will wait for the fall...


----------



## jbshell

I couldnt wait any longer i booked at full fare today


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Just noticed VGT gone from July 29th cruise....plus alot of categories gone


----------



## n2mm

I'm on the sept 12 cruise and as shocked to see how sold out it is except veranda rooms.


----------



## emilymad

I was keeping an eye on the 9/18 Dream but I would be surprised if it goes *GT.  There is very little availability in a lot of the categories.  Oh well, we will keep our current plan of going to the beach.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Still hoping for a *GT Sept 7 Dream....come on pixie dust!


----------



## tigger2002

emilymad said:


> I was keeping an eye on the 9/18 Dream but I would be surprised if it goes *GT.  There is very little availability in a lot of the categories.  Oh well, we will keep our current plan of going to the beach.





Tooth Fairy said:


> Just noticed VGT gone from July 29th cruise....plus alot of categories gone



Anyone have any theories why there are no *GT rooms or why ALL cruises appear to be so full?


----------



## disneymagicgirl

I just don't understand it. I guess the economy is better for a lot of people but who knows. With DCL pricing it just shocks me that they are filling like they are. We spend more on vacations than most people we know and my jaw still drops every time I price a non discounted sailing. I am about to book Oct 2016 and it will be about $8500 for the six of us...plus gratuities, onboard spending, shore excursions, and a night or two at wdw/mnsshp afterwards....well over $10k. I usually keep our annual Disney spending around $7k but we aren't able to go this year b/c we have a baby due in dec so I will have 2 years budgets to put towards it.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

I am thinking they offered them to TA's or CM's at discounted rate on the July 29th. I went with a TA friend of mine one year on the last sailing in July. It was sooooo cheap!


----------



## emilymad

Tooth Fairy said:


> I am thinking they offered them to TA's or CM's at discounted rate on the July 29th. I went with a TA friend of mine one year on the last sailing in July. It was sooooo cheap!



This is my guess as well.  There was just too much availability.  I am not sure DCL wanted to admit that the 5 night sailings were priced too high.  Since they aren't offering them in 2016 they couldn't have been selling too well.

I am not surprised that the 3 night Dream sailing is so full in September.  I don't believe there were *GT rates on those last year.  I was still hoping though.    DCL is higher than the other cruise lines but most cruise lines don't have short sailings that compare with DCL's quality.

We booked the Fantasy for January but I am not sure we are keeping it.  Almost $1,500 over what we paid the same week last year.  Last year the sailing went VGT which was about half of what the current rate is for the Fantasy.  A lot of cabins were booked already so I would be surprised if it goes *GT this year.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We are hoping to tag a 4 day on the front end of a WDW long weekend...so will see what happens


----------



## gotomu212

Tooth Fairy said:


> I am thinking they offered them to TA's or CM's at discounted rate on the July 29th. I went with a TA friend of mine one year on the last sailing in July. It was sooooo cheap!



This or the cast members family and friends discounts. I was keeping an eye on this cruise and did a couple of test bookings and you could still select specific staterooms in all the ocean view categories and two of the veranda categories. That was in the morning and then poof they were gone. I don't think 62 (my count of rooms I could pick in the different categories) people suddenly booked the cruise on their own in a 4 hour window when the rooms and prices hadn't moved in weeks. 

my theory is that they don't want people to get used to the idea of the gt rates in the summer.


----------



## jbshell

n2mm said:


> I'm on the sept 12 cruise and as shocked to see how sold out it is except veranda rooms.


 SO are we !!!


----------



## qa4ever

We are looking at the week of September 12th as well.  But I think we are going to end up booking NCL Getaway today.  The cost will literally be 1/3 the cost of the Fantasy, for something the KIDS will likely like just as much, if not more.  I will miss the fact it isn't Disney, but I know we will have a lot of fun, and the kids will be over the moon and that is what is most important.  I still can't believe Disney hasn't got some VGT rates out there, and the other deal is just too good to give up.  A part of me is quite sad, but I just can't justify spending THREE times more.  And some parts of the Getaway I think my kids will like even more (rock climbing, bungee trampoline, ropes course and zipline, five waterslides, etc).  Plus I get to go to Nassau, as I've always wanted to go to Atlantis


----------



## shburks

Tooth Fairy said:


> I am thinking they offered them to TA's or CM's at discounted rate on the July 29th. I went with a TA friend of mine one year on the last sailing in July. It was sooooo cheap!



CMs may be possible but it's not offered to TAs


----------



## Justacruiser

I am back for an installment.  Well.......... no *GT's out there.  Apparently I haven't missed much.  Will be checking the other discounts.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jean@NE

Justacruiser - Do you think there is any possibility that the Oct 23 Panama Canal will go MTO?


----------



## Justacruiser

No MTO discounts out there right now either.


----------



## Justacruiser

And of course no FLR discounts at this time.

Hopefully some fall discounts will start coming out in early August.  We can only hope!


----------



## Justacruiser

Jean@NE said:


> Justacruiser - Do you think there is any possibility that the Oct 23 Panama Canal will go MTO?


maybe!  Watch my next post!


----------



## Justacruiser

JUST IN!!!!!
*
NEW *GT
Wonder*, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,380.00 OGT $3,850.00


----------



## Justacruiser

glad I was back on to find it.  Hopefully they will throw a MTO on the Panama Cruise.  If the offer a MTO for Veranda I am booking!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We are thinking of jumping Disney ship for less expensive option of RC. It just doesn't seem like the *GT rates are going to happen for early Sept


----------



## Ofinn

Yay for a GT rate! We cruised for the first time in Feb without a verandah, and we really didn't miss it as much as a thought. The scary part about booking IGT or OGT is location. There are a lot of noisy rooms on deck 2. We lucked out and got a 9a. The ways DCL pricing is going though I've decided I can't be fussy at some point I'll probably find myself in an inside room.


----------



## ScottakaMickey

Tooth Fairy said:


> We are thinking of jumping Disney ship for less expensive option of RC. It just doesn't seem like the *GT rates are going to happen for early Sept



Yep. Already booked an RC. Late Sept. JS for a price less than a Cat5 on DCL. Just didn't see FLR rates being likely.


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> glad I was back on to find it.  Hopefully they will throw a MTO on the Panama Cruise.  If the offer a MTO for Veranda I am booking!


Oh I hope you get it!!!!!


----------



## tigger2002

ScottakaMickey said:


> Yep. Already booked an RC. Late Sept. JS for a price less than a Cat5 on DCL. Just didn't see FLR rates being likely.



Which ship are you on?  I have noticed that if you go with a comparable RC in a comparable size room that they are not much cheaper.  True?


----------



## ScottakaMickey

tigger2002 said:


> Which ship are you on?  I have noticed that if you go with a comparable RC in a comparable size room that they are not much cheaper.  True?



Freedom of the Seas. Also out of PC. If you compare Oasis class to Disney they are close, but Freedom Class and others in the same size as Dream on Disney RC is cheaper. But it does vary, so always good to shop and compare.


----------



## Ofinn

I'm keeping my finger crossed some GT rates pop up for you all. We decided to postpone a Europe trip until 2017. I booked Alaska for May 2016. I know this is cruise that will most likely have GT rates, but I didn't want to take any chances, and the price is still pretty good because it's May. I really hope they continue the discounts or we'll find ourselves priced out at some point. Good luck to you.


----------



## DisneyJenn23

VGT is available for August 10th Dream Cruise. Just in case anyone was looking!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

WOW that August 10th Dream VGT was more than I was expecting We will not cruise this fall Rented points for  a deluxe stay even with dining and tickets and a spa visit we are spending a lot less!!


----------



## OSUZorba

Is there a DCL website that shows the GTY's? I know there use to be but now all I can find now are the FLR and MTO pages.


----------



## DisneyJenn23

Tooth Fairy said:


> WOW that August 10th Dream VGT was more than I was expecting We will not cruise this fall Rented points for  a deluxe stay even with dining and tickets and a spa visit we are spending a lot less!!


Still so expensive!! Hoping for some cheaper rates this fall.


----------



## DisneyJenn23

OSUZorba said:


> Is there a DCL website that shows the GTY's? I know there use to be but now all I can find now are the FLR and MTO pages.


Not that I know of. I just go and look on the regular DCL page like I would if I was booking a cruise.


----------



## OSUZorba

DisneyJenn23 said:


> Not that I know of. I just go and look on the regular DCL page like I would if I was booking a cruise.



Yeah that works when you are looking for a specific sailing. But not as good when you are willing to go when ever/where ever for a good value. 

Maybe they had a dedicated page last year because they had so many of them in the fall.


----------



## emilymad

I had been watching the 9/18 Dream 3 night sailing.  Earlier this week there were 2 outside categories available and 5-6 veranda categories available.  Now there is only one veranda category available.  Did that many people book overnight?  I doubt.


----------



## gotomu212

emilymad said:


> I had been watching the 9/18 Dream 3 night sailing.  Earlier this week there were 2 outside categories available and 5-6 veranda categories available.  Now there is only one veranda category available.  Did that many people book overnight?  I doubt.



This is obviously just a theory but I think DCL is doing A LOT of private discounts right now to fill the September ships to keep the general public rates artificially high. I previously commented about the Sept 26 fantasy doing a cabin disappearing act within a couple of hours and the transatlantic is now sold out as of a week or two ago but when I had been looking there were a bunch still open (and I do the test reservations where you get to the select a stateroom part and don't just base it on number of categories). 

There was also the other thread where the person reported a $500 fare for her family of four (tipping an infant thread). I think they way overshot on some of these fares and are trying to see if they keep the "expectation" of high fares will people go ahead and book instead of waiting for the GT rates.  They said last year they were playing around with pricing structures and I think it got out of hand. 

At this point some of these cruises are in the top end luxury cruise line bracket and while Disney is great, Crystery Cruise Line it is not. And, when I see trips around the world for only 3x more than a 7 day Alaska on the Wonder (albeit different staterooms) something has gone seriously off kilt.


----------



## houseofduck

gotomu212 said:


> This is obviously just a theory but I think DCL is doing A LOT of private discounts right now to fill the September ships to keep the general public rates artificially high. I previously commented about the Sept 26 fantasy doing a cabin disappearing act within a couple of hours and the transatlantic is now sold out as of a week or two ago but when I had been looking there were a bunch still open (and I do the test reservations where you get to the select a stateroom part and don't just base it on number of categories).
> 
> There was also the other thread where the person reported a $500 fare for her family of four (tipping an infant thread). I think they way overshot on some of these fares and are trying to see if they keep the "expectation" of high fares will people go ahead and book instead of waiting for the GT rates.  They said last year they were playing around with pricing structures and I think it got out of hand.
> 
> At this point some of these cruises are in the top end luxury cruise line bracket and while Disney is great, Crystery Cruise Line it is not. And, when I see trips around the world for only 3x more than a 7 day Alaska on the Wonder (albeit different staterooms) something has gone seriously off kilt.



I noticed something similar on the May WBPC cruise.  One day, there were multiple veranda categories with 6+ staterooms available in each category.  The next day, there were only two veranda categories available.  Then, each day, various veranda categories would appear and disappear.

Here's the link where I described what I saw for the WBPC cruise.

http://disboards.com/threads/availa...-suddenly-disappearing.3375047/#post-52987053


----------



## emilymad

gotomu212 said:


> This is obviously just a theory but I think DCL is doing A LOT of private discounts right now to fill the September ships to keep the general public rates artificially high. I previously commented about the Sept 26 fantasy doing a cabin disappearing act within a couple of hours and the transatlantic is now sold out as of a week or two ago but when I had been looking there were a bunch still open (and I do the test reservations where you get to the select a stateroom part and don't just base it on number of categories).
> 
> There was also the other thread where the person reported a $500 fare for her family of four (tipping an infant thread). I think they way overshot on some of these fares and are trying to see if they keep the "expectation" of high fares will people go ahead and book instead of waiting for the GT rates.  They said last year they were playing around with pricing structures and I think it got out of hand.
> 
> At this point some of these cruises are in the top end luxury cruise line bracket and while Disney is great, Crystery Cruise Line it is not. And, when I see trips around the world for only 3x more than a 7 day Alaska on the Wonder (albeit different staterooms) something has gone seriously off kilt.



I definitely agree.  I think DCL is trying to do away with *GT rates entirely.  If you look back at this thread a year ago a lot of fall cruises had *GT.  I will be watching to see if that continues.  

The 3 night cruise we were watching is going for $1900 for 2 adults in a veranda.  I can do a 7 day cruise on another line for the same money.  DCL just isn't that special.  

We have a cruise booked for January on the Fantasy.  The same week last year went VGT.  The current cruise price is $2k per person.  Last years VGT was $2K for 2 people.  I don't see we will see those type of VGT rates anytime soon.

I am interested to see how it plays out especially once the Oasis moves to PC.


----------



## momof2n2

I have to believe something is up when you compare to last year.  But what is the point on not selling them *GT.  Are they really that better off protecting their image than filling the ships?
We are doing NCL in May.  I hope to do a DCL in 2017, but not at the prevailing rates.  Nuh uh.  If we can't score *GT, we'll be doing another NCL ship.


----------



## PortMickey

Something is up, Demand.  All the Port Canaveral departures this year have been extremely full. They are just filling the ships with more full price customers.  I guess the economy is picking up.  Disney might have changed something in their system too, because cruisefish does not seem to be tracking things as accurately as last year.  We went on a cruise last month that cruisefish showed only 50% sold a week out and it was completely sold out.  We could not do a port upgrade because everything was completely full.  I think everyone is getting frustrated because they might be watching reports with bad data, and it looks like some cruises should be on sale.  I promise the ships are not going out half empty.  Disney figured out the Seasonal Theming is really popular too.  The Halloween, Christmas and Winter Star Wars cruises are during traditionally slow times and demand is way up.  I am really hoping for some sales this Fall, but obviously there will be a lot less then last year.


----------



## momof2n2

well, God bless the folks that can afford these summer rates.  My hat goes off to them.


----------



## houseofduck

The year before last year, there were no discounts in the spring and the summer.  In the fall and winter, more discounts appeared.  I wouldn't give up hope for discounts in fall and winter again.


----------



## Ofinn

houseofduck said:


> The year before last year, there were no discounts in the spring and the summer.  In the fall and winter, more discounts appeared.  I wouldn't give up hope for discounts in fall and winter again.



Just about every cruise was discounted from Oct 2014 to May 2015.  I think we all got used to it. In previous years it seems like the discounts were a little more sporadic. I'm with you I  think the discounts will continue... maybe just not a frequent.


----------



## OSUZorba

I agree some private discounts are probably going on somewhere, just not sure where. I have access to interline rates, which are only offered to airline employees. This is where cruise lines dump fares without the general public knowing. In fact my first Disney cruise was a interline on Magic (2011), I got a VGT for $1200 for 2, the cheapest rate on the DCL website was $2700, no GT/FLR/MTO offered to the general public. 

Last year I never saw a interline rate while they were offering all of those GTs, but right now there are a few cruises with interlines. None of the ones being discussed here, though, and not the ones I am interested in .

BTW: I've never noticed a cruise line blocking off rooms and only offering them interline before, so I have a feeling they might be selling the blocks to some type of wholeseller or group travel company.


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> Just about every cruise was discounted from Oct 2014 to May 2015.   I think we all got used to it.



Yeah - as some one who only started looking into  DCL in 2013 and then followed this thread wholeheartedly from day one, I really thought it was a given.


----------



## Ofinn

OSUZorba said:


> I agree some private discounts are probably going on somewhere, just not sure where. I have access to interline rates, which are only offered to airline employees. This is where cruise lines dump fares without the general public knowing. In fact my first Disney cruise was a interline on Magic (2011), I got a VGT for $1200 for 2, the cheapest rate on the DCL website was $2700, no GT/FLR/MTO offered to the general public.
> 
> Last year I never saw a interline rate while they were offering all of those GTs, but right now there are a few cruises with interlines. None of the ones being discussed here, though, and not the ones I am interested in .
> 
> BTW: I've never noticed a cruise line blocking off rooms and only offering them interline before, so I have a feeling they might be selling the blocks to some type of wholeseller or group travel company.


There were lots of interline rates Fall 2014 and the first 5 months of this year. We sailed twice last Fall with them. They offered them in Jan April and May also. The baltic and norway cruises also had them. I think it had a lot to do with the Magic and Fantasy doing the same itenerary over the past year. The cruises just didnt sell. Vacations to go used to list them but Disneys not on thier website anymore. Perx also is good or just call dcl and ask. Its too bad you missed them because their has been lots of them the last 9 months. Im not expecting to see many in the future.


----------



## abitagirl916

Justacruiser, any insight into whether or not there will be any MTO discounts for the Oct. 17th Fantasy cruise? I am booked on that cruise with a PIF date approaching on Aug. 3rd, but am hoping for some MTO discounts so that a military friend of mine and her son could join us on this cruise. TIA


----------



## OSUZorba

Ofinn said:


> There were lots of interline rates Fall 2014 and the first 5 months of this year. We sailed twice last Fall with them. They offered them in Jan April and May also. The baltic and norway cruises also had them. I think it had a lot to do with the Magic and Fantasy doing the same itenerary over the past year. The cruises just didnt sell. Vacations to go used to list them but Disneys not on thier website anymore. Perx also is good or just call dcl and ask. Its too bad you missed them because their has been lots of them the last 9 months. Im not expecting to see many in the future.



I used to use interlinetravel a lot, and I think they must've missed the Disney offers. I've started using perx a lot more lately. But right now interlinetravel shows 3 and Perx shows none, so who knows. I also tend to look over the European and short cruises, but I do remember seeing some offered on those. 

Do you just call DCL and ask if they have any interline rates or do just call for specific dates? I've always just called about specific dates, usually after seeing them online.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is today's installment of discounts!

*GT (2)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 8/10/2015 VGT $2,686.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00

MTO (1)
Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I 11B $3,094.00 MTO/O 9C $3,374.00

So, still working hard with the new work assignment.  Trying to get on and check when I can.  Thanks to everyone for keeping the thread going.  So here is my 2 cents worth.

Look for increased discount offers to start showing up between now and 8/20.  Then they should be sporadic thru 2/16.  I am ready for my Fantasy 9/12/15 and 9/19/15 MTO/Verandah discount to come out!  If it comes out that will be cruises 25 and 26 I and the DW's 30th.  Wow!  Only feels like 28!

Are you ready for some discounts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ofinn

OSUZorba said:


> I used to use interlinetravel a lot, and I think they must've missed the Disney offers. I've started using perx a lot more lately. But right now interlinetravel shows 3 and Perx shows none, so who knows. I also tend to look over the European and short cruises, but I do remember seeing some offered on those.
> 
> Do you just call DCL and ask if they have any interline rates or do just call for specific dates? I've always just called about specific dates, usually after seeing them online.



I call and ask if they have any interline rates. I called back in April they had the 2 Fantasy cruises in May, the  Baltic, 7 and 9 night Norway, 5 night San Diego and Vancouver,  and the Hawaii cruise this Sept. I booked the Hawaii cruise. They also had the July 18 Fantasy cruise, and the Dover to BCN. Vacations to go was pretty good about listing them, but last time I checked they had pulled Disney from their website. I have no idea why. Calling is the best. The rates will come out way before they hit any of the interline websites. Sometimes the rates go fast and sometimes they're around for weeks. I have only done 4 cruises with interline rates. The rest have been GT rates.  You have to be really flexible to use the interline rates because they're very random, but they're great if you can get them. I always book directly through DCL.


----------



## OSUZorba

Ofinn said:


> I call and ask if they have any interline rates. I called back in April they had the 2 Fantasy cruises in May, the  Baltic, 7 and 9 night Norway, 5 night San Diego and Vancouver,  and the Hawaii cruise this Sept. I booked the Hawaii cruise. They also had the July 18 Fantasy cruise, and the Dover to BCN. Vacations to go was pretty good about listing them, but last time I checked they had pulled Disney from their website. I have no idea why. Calling is the best. The rates will come out way before they hit any of the interline websites. Sometimes the rates go fast and sometimes they're around for weeks. I have only done 4 cruises with interline rates. The rest have been GT rates.  You have to be really flexible to use the interline rates because they're very random, but they're great if you can get them. I always book directly through DCL.



I'll have to start calling and just asking in general, thanks for the tip. I agree interline can be hard to use because of how random it is and sometimes the rates aren't really that great. Then other times the sky opens up and a great rate comes out right when I am thinking "man I need a cruise." I used to watch them like a hawk, but my new boss doesn't like me taking a week long vacation with 2 weeks notice anymore . I've also noticed the lines that post them more often, like RCL, have started posting them much earlier, but they aren't all that great of a deal, except on the long repo cruises that never fill up.


----------



## Ofinn

OSUZorba said:


> I'll have to start calling and just asking in general, thanks for the tip. I agree interline can be hard to use because of how random it is and sometimes the rates aren't really that great. Then other times the sky opens up and a great rate comes out right when I am thinking "man I need a cruise." I used to watch them like a hawk, but my new boss doesn't like me taking a week long vacation with 2 weeks notice anymore . I've also noticed the lines that post them more often, like RCL, have started posting them much earlier, but they aren't all that great of a deal, except on the long repo cruises that never fill up.



Glad I could help. The interline rates we have gotten have been very good..... by DCL standards.  I'm sure they're nothing like what you see on other lines. They were coming out about 60 days before, but with the GT rates being released so late I have no idea what DCL has planned as far as future discounts. I'm glad we were able to take advantage of them while they lasted.


----------



## Angeejoe

What is interline?


----------



## emilyann415

gotomu212 said:


> This is obviously just a theory but I think DCL is doing A LOT of private discounts right now to fill the September ships to keep the general public rates artificially high. I previously commented about the Sept 26 fantasy doing a cabin disappearing act within a couple of hours and the transatlantic is now sold out as of a week or two ago but when I had been looking there were a bunch still open (and I do the test reservations where you get to the select a stateroom part and don't just base it on number of categories).
> 
> There was also the other thread where the person reported a $500 fare for her family of four (tipping an infant thread). I think they way overshot on some of these fares and are trying to see if they keep the "expectation" of high fares will people go ahead and book instead of waiting for the GT rates.  They said last year they were playing around with pricing structures and I think it got out of hand.
> 
> At this point some of these cruises are in the top end luxury cruise line bracket and while Disney is great, Crystery Cruise Line it is not. And, when I see trips around the world for only 3x more than a 7 day Alaska on the Wonder (albeit different staterooms) something has gone seriously off kilt.



As far as the $500 fare from a PP, I wouldn't put too much stock in that comment.  I find the whole thing highly suspect.  Having a friend who has access to discounts, this is highly improbable and even if it was, they would have been specifically not to broadcast it to anyone on the cruise and certainly not to anyone on a message board.


----------



## ANGRebel

Justacruiser, 

What are your thoughts on the 3 Oct Fantasy.  We have just passed PIF date, I believe. It looks like there is still a lot of inventory.  Would you think this could go MTO or at least *GT?  We currently have a WDW trip booked, and if we are going to keep that instead of cruising I need to go ahead and get my armed forces salute tickets so that we can have the 60 day FP+ booking window.  

Also, if you think this cruise will go MTO or *GT, would you wager a guess at the price point?

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## OSUZorba

Angeejoe said:


> What is interline?



It is a discount that is only available to employees of airlines, kind of like a MTO rate. They can be 60-75% off the going rate, sometimes just a hundred off. The difference is you have to prove eligibility* to see the rates, so the general public has no idea. This is a way to dump fares without devaluing the cruise, like *GTs can. The best fares are almost always last minute, DCL is usually 4-6 weeks out, the really good rates on RCL may come out just 2 weeks out. 

I think the idea is that airline employees are willing and able to fly anywhere with basically no notice and in fact many airline employees never plan vacations more than a few weeks out because they don't know how the flights will look. 

http://www.airlineemployeecruisedeals.com/Airline-Employee-Cruise-Deals-on-Disney-Cruises.html
http://www.royalcaribbean.com/custo...ly_asked_questions&faqId=236&faqSubjectId=321

*There are some sites out there that publicly post rates and if you call a cruise line and ask they'll tell you all about the rate without proof of eligibility. 

BTW: You can also get interline rate on WDW resorts.


----------



## Ofinn

OSUZorba said:


> It is a discount that is only available to employees of airlines, kind of like a MTO rate. They can be 60-75% off the going rate, sometimes just a hundred off. The difference is you have to prove eligibility* to see the rates, so the general public has no idea. This is a way to dump fares without devaluing the cruise, like *GTs can. The best fares are almost always last minute, DCL is usually 4-6 weeks out, the really good rates on RCL may come out just 2 weeks out.
> 
> I think the idea is that airline employees are willing and able to fly anywhere with basically no notice and in fact many airline employees never plan vacations more than a few weeks out because they don't know how the flights will look.
> 
> http://www.airlineemployeecruisedeals.com/Airline-Employee-Cruise-Deals-on-Disney-Cruises.html
> http://www.royalcaribbean.com/custo...ly_asked_questions&faqId=236&faqSubjectId=321
> 
> *There are some sites out there that publicly post rates and if you call a cruise line and ask they'll tell you all about the rate without proof of eligibility.
> 
> BTW: You can also get interline rate on WDW resorts.



They don't offer them at WDW anymore. Unless something has changed in the last couple of years. They still do at Universal. The rates are available for anyone to see on  facebook, and many other sites. I don't think they're that much of a secret.  I've only had to show eligibility to actually book one.


----------



## OSUZorba

I booked an interline at WDW a few years ago, I guess I haven't looked since then. Interlinetravel and Perx both made me provide proof to get an account (airline e-mail address is what I used), a lot of the other ones require a login, but I haven't tried to see if they make you prove it. There are some that have public sites, but it is kind of hidden in plan site, since almost no one knows about the rates. The facebook pages I know of are kind of annoying to look at, since they are just posts in a feed. Got a link to a good one?

Here are some Disney ones I found on Facebook from April, for those interested: https://scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=dab77edf51c29233ba3b6829ab5a9fcd&oe=5649CF6A

EDIT: Looks like they went away at WDW in January of 2013, that is too bad they were great deals.


----------



## Ofinn

OSUZorba said:


> I booked an interline at WDW a few years ago, I guess I haven't looked since then. Interlinetravel and Perx both made me provide proof to get an account (airline e-mail address is what I used), a lot of the other ones require a login, but I haven't tried to see if they make you prove it. There are some that have public sites, but it is kind of hidden in plan site, since almost no one knows about the rates. The facebook pages I know of are kind of annoying to look at, since they are just posts in a feed. Got a link to a good one?
> 
> Here are some Disney ones I found on Facebook from April, for those interested: https://scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=dab77edf51c29233ba3b6829ab5a9fcd&oe=5649CF6A[/QUOTE
> 
> They discontinued them in 2013. We haven't been back since. There is a travel agency that your not supposed to mention on this site, but its called Magical vacations that has discounts better than the interline.  If I ever make it back to WDW I'll use them.


----------



## Angeejoe

OSUZorba said:


> It is a discount that is only available to employees of airlines, kind of like a MTO rate. They can be 60-75% off the going rate, sometimes just a hundred off. The difference is you have to prove eligibility* to see the rates, so the general public has no idea. This is a way to dump fares without devaluing the cruise, like *GTs can. The best fares are almost always last minute, DCL is usually 4-6 weeks out, the really good rates on RCL may come out just 2 weeks out.
> 
> I think the idea is that airline employees are willing and able to fly anywhere with basically no notice and in fact many airline employees never plan vacations more than a few weeks out because they don't know how the flights will look.
> 
> http://www.airlineemployeecruisedeals.com/Airline-Employee-Cruise-Deals-on-Disney-Cruises.html
> http://www.royalcaribbean.com/custo...ly_asked_questions&faqId=236&faqSubjectId=321
> 
> *There are some sites out there that publicly post rates and if you call a cruise line and ask they'll tell you all about the rate without proof of eligibility.
> 
> BTW: You can also get interline rate on WDW resorts.



Thank you!!  I don't work for an airline unfortunately.....


----------



## ANGRebel

What do y'all think the chances are for an MTO rate on either the 10/3 Fantasy or the 10/4 Magic? Family backed out of the WDW trip that week so we are looking at a cruise instead. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ofinn

ANGRebel said:


> What do y'all think the chances are for an MTO rate on either the 10/3 Fantasy or the 10/4 Magic? Family backed out of the WDW trip that week so we are looking at a cruise instead. Any thoughts?



I had the Oct 3 cruise booked with an OBB before I switched to the Hawaii cruise. It would cost about 1500 more now than when I originally booked it. The price has gone up a lot, but there's still a lot of availability... so hopefully you get your discount.


----------



## jenhelgren

Any guess on what will happen with the Panama Canal cruise out of San Diego in October? The GT rates are double what they have been in the past and there is no VGT rate offered at all. I know cruisefish is not always a good indicator but it appears there is a large amount of cabins left still. Is it common for DCL to sail the repositioning cruise half empty?


----------



## houseofduck

jenhelgren said:


> Any guess on what will happen with the Panama Canal cruise out of San Diego in October? The GT rates are double what they have been in the past and there is no VGT rate offered at all. I know cruisefish is not always a good indicator but it appears there is a large amount of cabins left still. Is it common for DCL to sail the repositioning cruise half empty?



In May, the OGT rate went down from its original rate after it was out for a week or two.  But, the IGT is $100/night and the OGT is $117/night for October.  I'm no expert, but, I don't think the *GT rates will go down for that cruise.


----------



## jenhelgren

Thanks for the input! We are really on the fence about trying a new cruise line other than DCL this fall, but after seeing some of the GT rates on past Panama Canal cruises I was trying too wait out!! We had friends that paid half of what the OGT rates are now in 2013 on the same fall PC cruise so I wasn't sure what typical DCL policy was on the longer cruises to try and fill the ship....


----------



## houseofduck

I feel your pain.  We had a great rate on the May 2013 WBPC.  We were hoping for something similar in May.  But, when the rates came out, we knew we were going to have to pass on it.  I was watching that cruise daily.  I'm not sure how or if they filled the ship, but there were many veranda staterooms available that suddenly disappeared one day.  Then, I looked at the ocean view staterooms.  Seemed like there were plenty of those available too.  I was looking at a pair of connecting ocean view rooms.  I think those particular staterooms sailed empty in May because I checked them up until a week or two before the sail date.


----------



## goNDmay9

abitagirl916 said:


> Justacruiser, any insight into whether or not there will be any MTO discounts for the Oct. 17th Fantasy cruise? I am booked on that cruise with a PIF date approaching on Aug. 3rd, but am hoping for some MTO discounts so that a military friend of mine and her son could join us on this cruise. TIA



ha ha - we are on the same cruise.  dh and i were just having a similar pif conversation. ours is a little different though because my Dad is retired military, but my Mom is deciding this week if she is going to retire now or next year (teacher).  we need both parents to get the mto on 2 rooms.  

decisions, decisions.


----------



## erbie

houseofduck said:


> I feel your pain.  We had a great rate on the May 2013 WBPC.  We were hoping for something similar in May.  But, when the rates came out, we knew we were going to have to pass on it.  I was watching that cruise daily.  I'm not sure how or if they filled the ship, but there were many veranda staterooms available that suddenly disappeared one day.  Then, I looked at the ocean view staterooms.  Seemed like there were plenty of those available too.  I was looking at a pair of connecting ocean view rooms.  I think those particular staterooms sailed empty in May because I checked them up until a week or two before the sail date.



We were on the 14-nt EBPC in August, 2004, two adults and a kid who turned 4 on the cruise, and we paid 2400 for a 12 at the time, 11C now. All potential cruise prices have been compared to that ever since. We knew we got a great deal, but we had no idea how great. Wish we could go back to that!


----------



## Ofinn

erbie said:


> We were on the 14-nt EBPC in August, 2004, two adults and a kid who turned 4 on the cruise, and we paid 2400 for a 12 at the time, 11C now. All potential cruise prices have been compared to that ever since. We knew we got a great deal, but we had no idea how great. Wish we could go back to that!



Yes that is great rate. That's better than today's GT, MTO, interline, and probably even the CM discount that is being offered this year. I can relate our first trip to WDW in 2010 we paid 210.00 a night at the Poly in May. I'll never see a rate like that again. I wish my salary went up as fast as Disney's prices.  We've pretty much given up WDW hopefully we won't have to give up DCL too. Even DCL's discounted rates are higher than other lines.


----------



## OSUZorba

For the weeks I am looking at, I can get a Junior Suite on Freedom of the Seas for $700 less than the cheapest balcony of Fantasy, or I could get a balcony for $1500 less. I love Fantasy, but Freedom is also an amazing ship, just can't see paying that kind of premium for DCL. I'm waiting a few more days before I book, so I am still hoping for a VGT, otherwise off to RCL I go. 

My first cruise on Magic, Halloween Cruise in 2011, 7-night, I paid $1100 for a VGT interline, looks like those days are gone, at least for now. 

BTW: One thing that may be supporting the higher fares this summer is that Allure of the Seas is in Europe for the first time. That removes 6000 beds of capacity from the Caribbean every week on a ship that competes heavily for the family crowd on the exact itineraries as Fantasy. They have left Indy here, which makes up for more than half the beds, but probably doesn't compete for families against DCL as well as the Allure. /speculation.


----------



## saleeb

Hello all. I have a dilemma that I am hoping you all could give insight to. We have been holding out for a year hoping for an MTO on the Sept 5 or Sept 19 sailing of the Fantasy to the Caribean. It will be a surprise for our kiddos, who have begged us about a Disney Cruise for years. We have 5 kids so we would need 2 rooms. This would be a first cruise. Anyhow, as you know, there hasn't been an MTO listed for those sailings and we aren't sure what to do. Keep waiting and hoping and lose our chance? Go crazy and spend $9,000 and just do it!? Or take advantage of the MTO rate for the October 23 sailing for the Panama Cruise, which would basically cost us the same amount of money but for a vacation that is twice as long? That might seem like a no brainer thing to do. Same price for 2 times the amount of cruise! Here are our hesitations....(1) the ship. My one daughter got us all excited about the Fantasy ship. (2) the ports of call. We really wanted to experience Castaway Cay or Key (not sure of the name). (3) Wifi being reliable. We homeschool our kids but they do an online school that requires use of the internet. For a 7 day cruise we could adjust their schedule so that they can just kick back and not do school for those 7 days. However, for a 14 day cruise plus a day earlier for travel etc. I'm not sure if we can not do school work for that amount of time. If my high school aged son could do at least a couple of hours of online work while on the boat, that would make it doable. I know that you have to pay for the wifi but does anyone know how reliable it is? Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## shburks

saleeb said:


> Hello all. I have a dilemma that I am hoping you all could give insight to. We have been holding out for a year hoping for an MTO on the Sept 5 or Sept 19 sailing of the Fantasy to the Caribean. It will be a surprise for our kiddos, who have begged us about a Disney Cruise for years. We have 5 kids so we would need 2 rooms. This would be a first cruise. Anyhow, as you know, there hasn't been an MTO listed for those sailings and we aren't sure what to do. Keep waiting and hoping and lose our chance? Go crazy and spend $9,000 and just do it!? Or take advantage of the MTO rate for the October 23 sailing for the Panama Cruise, which would basically cost us the same amount of money but for a vacation that is twice as long? That might seem like a no brainer thing to do. Same price for 2 times the amount of cruise! Here are our hesitations....(1) the ship. My one daughter got us all excited about the Fantasy ship. (2) the ports of call. We really wanted to experience Castaway Cay or Key (not sure of the name). (3) Wifi being reliable. We homeschool our kids but they do an online school that requires use of the internet. For a 7 day cruise we could adjust their schedule so that they can just kick back and not do school for those 7 days. However, for a 14 day cruise plus a day earlier for travel etc. I'm not sure if we can not do school work for that amount of time. If my high school aged son could do at least a couple of hours of online work while on the boat, that would make it doable. I know that you have to pay for the wifi but does anyone know how reliable it is? Your thoughts are appreciated.



That's a tough call. I've done the Fantasy twice and it is a beautiful amazing ship! We're also a homeschooling family (and a military family!) and we're sailing on the Panama Canal in October. We actually chose this sailing because it was longer and lots of time to relax. We only use the internet for one class, and he'll just watch it via video once we're home.

I think the internet can be hit or miss on the ship but could be used for class if you had to. It would potentially be slow though--it is a video class? I'm guessing the streaming/video options wouldn't be good. Feel free to PM me if you'd like!

Also, I use an excellent travel agent who is a military spouse, too, and is always on the lookout for military prices on cruises. Heather is with Wishdrawals Travel (www.wishdrawals.com) or you can PM me for her email address. She's a great source of information having gone on quite a few Disney cruises herself.

Susan


----------



## saleeb

shburks said:


> That's a tough call. I've done the Fantasy twice and it is a beautiful amazing ship! We're also a homeschooling family (and a military family!) and we're sailing on the Panama Canal in October. We actually chose this sailing because it was longer and lots of time to relax. We only use the internet for one class, and he'll just watch it via video once we're home.
> 
> I think the internet can be hit or miss on the ship but could be used for class if you had to. It would potentially be slow though--it is a video class? I'm guessing the streaming/video options wouldn't be good. Feel free to PM me if you'd like!
> 
> Also, I use an excellent travel agent who is a military spouse, too, and is always on the lookout for military prices on cruises. Heather is with Wishdrawals Travel (www.wishdrawals.com) or you can PM me for her email address. She's a great source of information having gone on quite a few Disney cruises herself.
> 
> Susan


Thank you Susan. It does sound more relaxing. Do you have any insight into the ship? I know that the Wonder doesn't have the Aqua Duck but does it still have a great kids club? My kids are 3,5,7,9, and 16. My 9 year old really wanted to try the Aqua Duck but I doubt that is a good enough reason to choose that boat/sailing. hahah


----------



## shburks

saleeb said:


> Thank you Susan. It does sound more relaxing. Do you have any insight into the ship? I know that the Wonder doesn't have the Aqua Duck but does it still have a great kids club? My kids are 3,5,7,9, and 16. My 9 year old really wanted to try the Aqua Duck but I doubt that is a good enough reason to choose that boat/sailing. hahah



This will be our first time on the Wonder--it'll complete our Grand Slam of having been on all four ships--so I don't have first-hand experience on the Wonder. The kids clubs are still great--they're just different than the other ships. They're a little smaller on this ship than the Dream/Fantasy, and the Club and Lab aren't connected unlike the other three ships. They can still go between them--they just need to have a CM take them between--and all of your younger ones can be together. The cabins have recently had a facelift and have the new linens and furniture like the other ships.

There's no AquaDuck, of course, but there will be tons of activities for the kids and families to do throughout the day. We love the AquaDuck, too, and we do want to go back on the Fantasy soon but the Wonder wins out for now!

Because there aren't as many kids on these kinds of sailings, they tend to make friends quickly and find them throughout the cruise! They do have a homework hour in the club, too, set aside for those who need to do some school work!


----------



## saleeb

shburks said:


> This will be our first time on the Wonder--it'll complete our Grand Slam of having been on all four ships--so I don't have first-hand experience on the Wonder. The kids clubs are still great--they're just different than the other ships. They're a little smaller on this ship than the Dream/Fantasy, and the Club and Lab aren't connected unlike the other three ships. They can still go between them--they just need to have a CM take them between--and all of your younger ones can be together. The cabins have recently had a facelift and have the new linens and furniture like the other ships.
> 
> There's no AquaDuck, of course, but there will be tons of activities for the kids and families to do throughout the day. We love the AquaDuck, too, and we do want to go back on the Fantasy soon but the Wonder wins out for now!
> 
> Because there aren't as many kids on these kinds of sailings, they tend to make friends quickly and find them throughout the cruise! They do have a homework hour in the club, too, set aside for those who need to do some school work!


How do I pm you?


----------



## shburks

saleeb said:


> How do I pm you?



You have to have 10 posts first! Then you just click on my user name and choose Start a Conversation.


----------



## saleeb

Oh ok.  Do you happen to know if we will see the decorations go from Halloween to Christmas for that 14 day cruise, since it spans 6 days past Halloween. We can't stand Halloween but we love Christmas.


----------



## NDFAN89

So MTO for the early September  cruises this week? To be or not to be?


----------



## shburks

saleeb said:


> Oh ok.  Do you happen to know if we will see the decorations go from Halloween to Christmas for that 14 day cruise, since it spans 6 days past Halloween. We can't stand Halloween but we love Christmas.



You know...that's a great question! I think they'll decorate for Christmas in between our cruises.  http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/holiday-cruises/christmas-winter-holidays/

Halloween isn't my favorite holiday but it's mostly very cute Disney-fied Halloween decorations!


----------



## Ofinn

OSUZorba said:


> For the weeks I am looking at, I can get a Junior Suite on Freedom of the Seas for $700 less than the cheapest balcony of Fantasy, or I could get a balcony for $1500 less. I love Fantasy, but Freedom is also an amazing ship, just can't see paying that kind of premium for DCL. I'm waiting a few more days before I book, so I am still hoping for a VGT, otherwise off to RCL I go.
> 
> My first cruise on Magic, Halloween Cruise in 2011, 7-night, I paid $1100 for a VGT interline, looks like those days are gone, at least for now.
> 
> BTW: One thing that may be supporting the higher fares this summer is that Allure of the Seas is in Europe for the first time. That removes 6000 beds of capacity from the Caribbean every week on a ship that competes heavily for the family crowd on the exact itineraries as Fantasy. They have left Indy here, which makes up for more than half the beds, but probably doesn't compete for families against DCL as well as the Allure. /speculation.


We sailed on the Fantasy Dec 5 2014 in a veradah for 2400 fot the 4 of us. You could still get those good rates last year. Im hoping they offer those rates the same week this year. The ship was not full even with discounts. I think thats a week that just doesnt sell. None of my dh's coworkers will sail dcl even with an interline rate. They say its still too expensive.


----------



## momof2n2

saleeb said:


> How do I pm you?


Saleeb - I'm so glad you found DIS.  I've seen your posts on CC and without the ability to PM over there I was really hoping you'd find your way over here.    
If you are looking to get your post count to 10, just go to a community type board on the dis and answer some of the questions, like, "What is your favorite Disney counter service."  Or go to the introduction board and just greet a handful of people. 

We are homeschoolers, too, although we don't have the cruise experience that so many others do.
I think the experience of a Panama Canal cruise would be worth it's weight in gold.  Will it matter to you if you can't get adjoining rooms?  We have 6 kids and on our cruise last year we did have them, but if we cruise again we will need *GT rates and will be willing to do DH and three kids in one cabin, and me and three kids in another.  I don't care if they are on the opposite ends of the ship.  I just want to get on the ship.  

I hear you about your kids missing some computer time.  My oldest starts at the community college this fall doing classes that count for high school and college.  For the first time ever we are locked into a school year.  If he was able to do more online, we'd not have that issue.


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> We sailed on the Fantasy Dec 5 2014 in a veradah for 2400 fot the 4 of us. You could still get those good rates last year. Im hoping they offer those rates the same week this year. The ship was not full even with discounts. I think thats a week that just doesnt sell. None of my dh's coworkers will sail dcl even with an interline rate. They say its still too expensive.


There was a great priced cruise last fall from 11/30, too.  I believe it was Magic western.  I'm sure it can be found on this thread.


----------



## Ofinn

saleeb said:


> Hello all. I have a dilemma that I am hoping you all could give insight to. We have been holding out for a year hoping for an MTO on the Sept 5 or Sept 19 sailing of the Fantasy to the Caribean. It will be a surprise for our kiddos, who have begged us about a Disney Cruise for years. We have 5 kids so we would need 2 rooms. This would be a first cruise. Anyhow, as you know, there hasn't been an MTO listed for those sailings and we aren't sure what to do. Keep waiting and hoping and lose our chance? Go crazy and spend $9,000 and just do it!? Or take advantage of the MTO rate for the October 23 sailing for the Panama Cruise, which would basically cost us the same amount of money but for a vacation that is twice as long? That might seem like a no brainer thing to do. Same price for 2 times the amount of cruise! Here are our hesitations....(1) the ship. My one daughter got us all excited about the Fantasy ship. (2) the ports of call. We really wanted to experience Castaway Cay or Key (not sure of the name). (3) Wifi being reliable. We homeschool our kids but they do an online school that requires use of the internet. For a 7 day cruise we could adjust their schedule so that they can just kick back and not do school for those 7 days. However, for a 14 day cruise plus a day earlier for travel etc. I'm not sure if we can not do school work for that amount of time. If my high school aged son could do at least a couple of hours of online work while on the boat, that would make it doable. I know that you have to pay for the wifi but does anyone know how reliable it is? Your thoughts are appreciated.


The magic and wonder have the internet cafe. I havent been on the wonder yet but the magic has about 10 desktop computers. The internet worked find. I found the data usage went slower than with their computers then with mine. content. My laptop ate up the mbs. You have to turn all the background stuff off. I like using the computers in the cafe. They have nice comfy chairs and its quiet. They have package plans and the prices arent bad.im thinking about online school for my oldest. If you do it let us know how it works out.


----------



## OSUZorba

Ofinn said:


> We sailed on the Fantasy Dec 5 2014 in a veradah for 2400 fot the 4 of us. You could still get those good rates last year. Im hoping they offer those rates the same week this year. The ship was not full even with discounts. I think thats a week that just doesnt sell. None of my dh's coworkers will sail dcl even with an interline rate. They say its still too expensive.



Yeah we did Fantasy last year over Halloween on the VGT. It was in the $2400 range for the two of us. Last year it seemed like almost every cruise had some discount posted for it, so I thought for sure there would be some this year.  Still hoping, but don't want to miss out on the good deals elsewhere, so we'll see what happens. Normally I'd probably keep waiting at least for the Halloween cruises, but my wife is pregnant so we have to get a cruise in before she gets to the 24 week cutoff. 

I don't think any of my coworkers have done DCL either due to the cost, but all my cruisin' coworkers are either childless or empty-nesters. And if there is a good interline on DCL there is almost an equally good one with one of the other majors. My wife and I just enjoy the Disney service and attention to detail, though.


----------



## Justacruiser

greetings all!  I will be with any new updates tomorrow!


----------



## NDFAN89

Justacruiser said:


> greetings all!  I will be with any new updates tomorrow!



Hoping for MTO discounts early September..... Please


----------



## abitagirl916

NDFAN89 said:


> Hoping for MTO discounts early September..... Please



And on the Oct. 17th Fantasy.


----------



## saleeb

momof2n2, nice to meet you! Thanks for the tips on how to get enough posts to pm. I will have to give that a try. So, we decided to take advantage of the Panama Cruise MTO deal and when I called to book they put a courtesy hold on it while we decide whether or not to include insurance. What that means is that we can see if any deals come out tomorrow.  If not, we are going to go for it! Oct 23 sailing.  Once I get to the 10 post total I can message you and we can chat about homeschooling.  Ofinn, thanks for the advice on the internet. It sounds like it just might work for us. BTW, online school has worked well for us but we do modify a bit to make it more hands on. Feel free to message me with any questions. Thanks all. And thank you for this website Justacruiser!


----------



## Ofinn

saleeb said:


> momof2n2, nice to meet you! Thanks for the tips on how to get enough posts to pm. I will have to give that a try. So, we decided to take advantage of the Panama Cruise MTO deal and when I called to book they put a courtesy hold on it while we decide whether or not to include insurance. What that means is that we can see if any deals come out tomorrow.  If not, we are going to go for it! Oct 23 sailing.  Once I get to the 10 post total I can message you and we can chat about homeschooling.  Ofinn, thanks for the advice on the internet. It sounds like it just might work for us. BTW, online school has worked well for us but we do modify a bit to make it more hands on. Feel free to message me with any questions. Thanks all. And thank you for this website Justacruiser!



If we weren't doing the Hawaii cruise I would book that cruise.  My kids have always been homeschooled. My oldest is in 7th grade. If we continue to homeschool through high school I think I'm going to try the online program. I feel like he's getting to a point where he needs more structure and accountability than I can provide. I really hate to put him in a regular school, and give up my off season vacations. I think online school would still allow us to take at least one or two trips during the school year.

I would buy insurance, but not through DCL. I use "insure my trip . com". I get cancellation and medical coverage. They have lots of different plans to choose from.  I insured our Hawaii cruise for 80.00 dollars total. Two adults and 2 kids.  The medical is the most important to me. I have read horror stories.  If you need a medical evacuation it could be 30k or more. Just my 2 cents. Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the rates for today 8/3/2015

*GT
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise VGT $2,685.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00

MTO
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 MTO/O $3,374.00


----------



## bherndon2112

What is the date for the GTY for the Dream 4 night


----------



## Justacruiser

I just want to thank everyone for continuing to view this threat these 17 months!  It looks like we get 489 hits every day for this thread!  Thank you all!

I have shared before, but instead of having you look over the 90 pages (wow) of threads, I thought I would post right here.  The question is, how (on my own) can I see how many rooms there are?  Well, I can't see a lot but I have learned that the maximum amount of rooms you can see when looking for a room in the system is 8.

So, lets look at an example.  Lets look at the Panama Canal Cruise on 10/23/2015.  Select the cruise on DisneyCruise.com.  So lets look at the Stateroom with Verandah.  Click on the 5B (or category you want).  In my example I am clicking the 5B, select NEXT.  At the Stateroom Number, this is where you can select the desired room.  Click the SELECT and it will show you the available rooms.  Today there are only 2 rooms left, room 6094 and room 6068.

So, if want to view another category room, select the CHANGE button at the Stateroom with Verandah.  The select the next desired category to review.  I am selecting the 5A this time.  Redo the Stateroom Number as before hitting the SELECT button.  This time it shows 8 rooms, so..... there is least 8 rooms available.

Ok, 1 more...... click on the CHANGE button for the Stateroom with Verandah again.  This time select the 4E and then the SELECT button.  This shows only 4 rooms.

that simple......

Now for the GTY rooms, that means there are a limited number of rooms available and they want to assign you a room.  I find GOOD luck booking these.  By the way, this is NOT a discount, however I tend to get pixie dust when I book.  However, DO NOT book a GTY unless you are completely satisfied with price and category and will accept anything they give you in the category or above category.  I'll give you an example, some people really like the 5E with the extended balconies and book at GTY for 5E.  And upon a specific booking, got updated to a 4B, for most of us we would think awesome.  But for them, they wanted the 5E.

There are those that think just because a specific cruise had a lot of room categories left, there are a lot of rooms.  That is not necessarily the case.  You have to dig like I do to see how many room categories have many rooms left.



Thanks again for reading my updates.

I am still standing on my Fantasy 9/12 and 9/19 B2B MTO  (30th wedding anniversary), just need them to throw it out there for me.

Let me know if this helps and if you have other questions.


----------



## Trera

Justacruiser said:


> I just want to thank everyone for continuing to view this threat these 17 months!  It looks like we get 489 hits every day for this thread!  Thank you all!
> 
> I have shared before, but instead of having you look over the 90 pages (wow) of threads, I thought I would post right here.  The question is, how (on my own) can I see how many rooms there are?  Well, I can't see a lot but I have learned that the maximum amount of rooms you can see when looking for a room in the system is 8.
> 
> So, lets look at an example.  Lets look at the Panama Canal Cruise on 10/23/2015.  Select the cruise on DisneyCruise.com.  So lets look at the Stateroom with Verandah.  Click on the 5B (or category you want).  In my example I am clicking the 5B, select NEXT.  At the Stateroom Number, this is where you can select the desired room.  Click the SELECT and it will show you the available rooms.  Today there are only 2 rooms left, room 6094 and room 6068.
> 
> So, if want to view another category room, select the CHANGE button at the Stateroom with Verandah.  The select the next desired category to review.  I am selecting the 5A this time.  Redo the Stateroom Number as before hitting the SELECT button.  This time it shows 8 rooms, so..... there is least 8 rooms available.
> 
> Ok, 1 more...... click on the CHANGE button for the Stateroom with Verandah again.  This time select the 4E and then the SELECT button.  This shows only 4 rooms.
> 
> that simple......
> 
> Now for the GTY rooms, that means there are a limited number of rooms available and they want to assign you a room.  I find GOOD luck booking these.  By the way, this is NOT a discount, however I tend to get pixie dust when I book.  However, DO NOT book a GTY unless you are completely satisfied with price and category and will accept anything they give you in the category or above category.  I'll give you an example, some people really like the 5E with the extended balconies and book at GTY for 5E.  And upon a specific booking, got updated to a 4B, for most of us we would think awesome.  But for them, they wanted the 5E.
> 
> There are those that think just because a specific cruise had a lot of room categories left, there are a lot of rooms.  That is not necessarily the case.  You have to dig like I do to see how many room categories have many rooms left.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for reading my updates.
> 
> I am still standing on my Fantasy 9/12 and 9/19 B2B MTO  (30th wedding anniversary), just need them to throw it out there for me.
> 
> Let me know if this helps and if you have other questions.


thank you for the info as always!


----------



## momof2n2

Thank you, Justacruiser.
I'm not in the market until 2017 as we've got an NCL booked for next year and no other times to travel.  YET - I am subscribed to this thread and read every single entry!!


----------



## Trera

It seems like the September cruises this year are almost completely full on the Dream. We have been the last couple of years during September and we have gotten Fla Res Rates but looks like DCL is doing a better job of filling up the ships this year vs last without having to do that.

Looks like the higher price point isn't scaring everyone away.


----------



## PortMickey

bherndon2112 said:


> What is the date for the GTY for the Dream 4 night


August 10 VGT $2685 - Dream - Itineray A (Guaranteed Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah)


----------



## Amw1064

Where are those Florida resident rates????   This is crazy!


----------



## Trera

Amw1064 said:


> Where are those Florida resident rates????   This is crazy!


No idea. Although I am not looking for one until February or March 2016 now.


----------



## Ofinn

I know a lot of you are waiting on discounts in September. I went back to last years updates in July and August... starting around page 13. The only GT, MTO rates I saw in September were the SC out of San Juan and a GT on the Sept 28 Dream. Oct 4 and on just about every cruise had some sort of discount. I skimmed through the pages so maybe I missed something, but I didn't see a lot of Sept discounts. On July 31 of last year there were GT rates for the first 2 weeks of October, but nothing listed for the Fantasy in September.


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> I know a lot of you are waiting on discounts in September. I went back to last years updates in July and August... starting around page 13. The only GT, MTO rates I saw in September were the SC out of San Juan and a GT on the Sept 28 Dream. Oct 4 and on just about every cruise had some sort of discount. I skimmed through the pages so maybe I missed something, but I didn't see a lot of Sept discounts.


I do this all the time - go back and look!


----------



## Ofinn

momof2n2 said:


> I do this all the time - go back and look!


We did the discounted San Juan cruise last year. I was waiting for discounts on the Fantasy and they never came. I had to go back and make sure. As it turns out the SC cruise was by far my favorite cruise we have done, and the Magic is my favorite ship. Three years ago we cruised on the Dream in September, and there were a lot of CM's onboard. In fact we stayed at the Wilderness lodge before the cruise and several of the CM's we talked to were going to cruise that month. Maybe they let the CM's fill the ships in September???? Hopefully for everybody waiting especially Justacruiser the discounts come.


----------



## ffmommy

We bit the bullet and booked full fare for 3/14 on the Dream... Lack of fall discounts has us frustrated but historically, we haven't booked a winter cruise until October so fingers crossed for FLR


----------



## Love2Cruz

I would like to book a Xmas cruise again, but only if I can get a good deal with GT or FLR.


----------



## Justacruiser

OK, so I really haven't forgotten you all!

Just nothing new yet?

But a question, anyone doing the B2B with me when I get my Fantasy 9/12 and 9/19 MTO's?  And NO!  I am not paying!  That's why I need the MTO's.

So, what's sells is everyone looking for?  I am actually in a place now where I can go with just a little notice when they offer something.  Really struggling with only one cruise so for this year.  If you see below in my signature it's been a while since I did just one.  And, for a while is was a cruise every 4 months or so.

Anyway, ask away and I will see if I can provide my thoughts, IMHO only of course!


----------



## placeela

Justacruiser said:


> OK, so I really haven't forgotten you all!
> 
> Just nothing new yet?
> 
> But a question, anyone doing the B2B with me when I get my Fantasy 9/12 and 9/19 MTO's?  And NO!  I am not paying!  That's why I need the MTO's.
> 
> So, what's sells is everyone looking for?  I am actually in a place now where I can go with just a little notice when they offer something.  Really struggling with only one cruise so for this year.  If you see below in my signature it's been a while since I did just one.  And, for a while is was a cruise every 4 months or so.
> 
> Anyway, ask away and I will see if I can provide my thoughts, IMHO only of course!



Hi! I am hoping to go on my first cruise on the Oct 24th Fantasy sailing.  I am holding out for a MTO discount.  Any thoughts on when/if one might be released? Thanks so much! I check this thread on a daily basis!


----------



## NDFAN89

I am hoping for 9/12 with you ! Please please please!


----------



## NDFAN89

Do you think they will offer MTO for September ? I am beginning to wonder


----------



## Justacruiser

placeela said:


> Hi! I am hoping to go on my first cruise on the Oct 24th Fantasy sailing.  I am holding out for a MTO discount.  Any thoughts on when/if one might be released? Thanks so much! I check this thread on a daily basis!



Not a chance for the Inside room or Oceanview.  And there are really no balconies till you get to the 5A or better.  I have had really good luck with that time, my birthday is in that week.  But, I would say chances are about 60% right now.  I would look around 9/15-9/29 for this discount to pop up.  It's really right there with Halloween.  It will be interesting.


----------



## Justacruiser

NDFAN89 said:


> Do you think they will offer MTO for September ? I am beginning to wonder



I think they will offer a couple on the Fantasy and maybe a Dream towards the end of the month, nothing else IMHO.  They are current offering MTO for Inside and Oceanview for Panama Canal right now in October.


----------



## Danielle loomis

Do you think it will just be MTO? What about FLR for September or October?


----------



## placeela

Justacruiser said:


> Not a chance for the Inside room or Oceanview.  And there are really no balconies till you get to the 5A or better.  I have had really good luck with that time, my birthday is in that week.  But, I would say chances are about 60% right now.  I would look around 9/15-9/29 for this discount to pop up.  It's really right there with Halloween.  It will be interesting.


Thanks for your insights. My two children have October 29th and 30th off so that is really the only cruise we can do this fall. Balcony would be fine. I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## OSUZorba

I had been looking for Fantasy at the end of Sept or beginning of Oct. But ended up booking on Freedom of the Seas for Oct 4, just couldn't make myself pay an extra $1700 for Fantasy :-/ and FotS was selling pretty quick so I wanted to be sure to get a cabin.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

These cruises are selling out somehow, without *GT rates. I gave up awhile ago, but just checkout out of curiosity and the 8/29 sailing on Fantasy is sold out. Still no *GT rates for any of Sept either. I am going to go ahead and book next Oct so I don't have to stress about it for another year.


----------



## Trera

Like I said, seems the higher prices of DCL cruises these days hasnt keep Disney from filling the boats lately at full fare.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Trera said:


> Like I said, seems the higher prices of DCL cruises these days hasnt keep Disney from filling the boats lately at full fare.



Seems so!
I find is kind of shocking b/c we spend way more on vacations than most people I know and I consider the pricing very high.  Then again there are 5 of us so that makes it pretty darn pricey. I suppose if we were a family of 3 it would be less sticker shock. Our fare for next Oct will be about $8500 (will be a family of 6 by then), plus excursions/tips/onboard spending, plus we will do a couple nights at wdw after. Yikes!


----------



## Shea&Van

Does anyone have any thoughts on the 4-night Dream departing 11/9/15...any chance of any sort of discount?  The Veterans Day holiday is in there, so I'm thinking it's a long shot...

Insight?


----------



## houseofduck

Shea&Van said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the 4-night Dream departing 11/9/15...any chance of any sort of discount?  The Veterans Day holiday is in there, so I'm thinking it's a long shot...
> 
> Insight?



November has been a good month for discounts in the past.  We have sailed the week that includes Veterans Day twice on a discount.  Last years' prices were not as good as the years prior.


----------



## Justacruiser

Shea&Van said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the 4-night Dream departing 11/9/15...any chance of any sort of discount?  The Veterans Day holiday is in there, so I'm thinking it's a long shot...
> 
> Insight?



could be a discount, most folks aren't off.  I wouldn't book for a while in hopes of the discount.  prices shouldn't go up.


----------



## Trera

disneymagicgirl said:


> Seems so!
> I find is kind of shocking b/c we spend way more on vacations than most people I know and I consider the pricing very high.  Then again there are 5 of us so that makes it pretty darn pricey. I suppose if we were a family of 3 it would be less sticker shock. Our fare for next Oct will be about $8500 (will be a family of 6 by then), plus excursions/tips/onboard spending, plus we will do a couple nights at wdw after. Yikes!


Not sure what others pay for their cruises but we are a family of 3 (DD is 2 years old) and we normally get the rate at $500.00 or below per day for the 3 of us in a family verandah room. I think our 7 day fantasy next year ran closer to 600 per day but the FLR rate cruises we have done in the past can be down in the $450 per day.

I am sure there are others who have experiences below our pricing.


----------



## LemonNeko

OSUZorba said:


> I had been looking for Fantasy at the end of Sept or beginning of Oct. But ended up booking on Freedom of the Seas for Oct 4, just couldn't make myself pay an extra $1700 for Fantasy :-/ and FotS was selling pretty quick so I wanted to be sure to get a cabin.



I'm on the same ship, for the same reason. I could not justify the cost and got to the point I didn't think I could even afford a discounted rate even if offered.


----------



## Ofinn

Trera said:


> Not sure what others pay for their cruises but we are a family of 3 (DD is 2 years old) and we normally get the rate at $500.00 or below per day for the 3 of us in a family verandah room. I think our 7 day fantasy next year ran closer to 600 per day but the FLR rate cruises we have done in the past can be down in the $450 per day.
> 
> I am sure there are others who have experiences below our pricing.


We got a GT rate on the Magic in Feb we paid 3300 2a and 2k in an ocean view. I guess around 450. 000 per day. Ive paid as much as 750.00 per day on a June GT rate and as little as 300.00 a day with interline rate. We are a family of 4. There's been some good rates Sept through May the last couple of years.


----------



## molly mouse

Just came across a MTO for 10/10 Fantasy Cruise, 5a, $1540/per person
VGT for the same cruise, $1800/per person.


----------



## Ofinn

molly mouse said:


> Just came across a MTO for 10/10 Fantasy Cruise, 5a, $1540/per person
> VGT for the same cruise, $1800/per person.



5800 for 2 adults and 2 kids. Yikes that's not a deal at all. It's at least 2k higher than last Octobers VGT rates for a family of four. It's Fall break week though so maybe the end of Oct will be better.


----------



## placeela

Ofinn said:


> 5800 for 2 adults and 2 kids. Yikes that's not a deal at all. It's at least 2k higher than last Octobers VGT rates for a family of four. It's Fall break week though so maybe the end of Oct will be better.


Yeah, the regular price of the Oct 24th sailing is less than that.  I saw the $5800 MTO price, but now it is saying no MCO rates available.  It seems to have disappeared, unless my computer or the Disney website is acting up.  Either of those is a possibility I suppose.


----------



## Ofinn

placeela said:


> Yeah, the regular price of the Oct 24th sailing is less than that.  I saw the $5800 MTO price, but now it is saying no MCO rates available.  It seems to have disappeared, unless my computer or the Disney website is acting up.  Either of those is a possibility I suppose.



I was just looking at the Dec 5 cruise and the regular price is really high compared to what it was last year at this time. We got a really discount on that week last year. I'm glad I'm not waiting on a discount for the Fantasy this Fall.


----------



## Justacruiser

saw the MTO and VGT for the 10/10 Fantasy.  Unfortunately they will sell with the Spring Break time.  Me, I am still holding hope for the 9/12 Fantasy cruise.  Will try to get a report out this afternoon.


----------



## mariab

Shea&Van said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the 4-night Dream departing 11/9/15...any chance of any sort of discount?  The Veterans Day holiday is in there, so I'm thinking it's a long shot...
> 
> Insight?



I am hoping and waiting! I i'll wait until right before if so..there has to be some discount this fall!! I hope....


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Trera said:


> Not sure what others pay for their cruises but we are a family of 3 (DD is 2 years old) and we normally get the rate at $500.00 or below per day for the 3 of us in a family verandah room. I think our 7 day fantasy next year ran closer to 600 per day but the FLR rate cruises we have done in the past can be down in the $450 per day.
> 
> I am sure there are others who have experiences below our pricing.





Ofinn said:


> We got a GT rate on the Magic in Feb we paid 3300 2a and 2k in an ocean view. I guess around 450. 000 per day. Ive paid as much as 750.00 per day on a June GT rate and as little as 300.00 a day with interline rate. We are a family of 4. There's been some good rates Sept through May the last couple of years.



Our best price was 3 of us for $699 each on the Magic Eastern back in 2009. I am not eligible for FLR or MTO pricing.

Our last sailing we did 2 VGTs on Fantasy as a family of 5 and we sailed Memorial Day week for $5500. It was awesome! I have given up on finding pricing like that again. I now need to incorporate at least some sort of school holiday so DD16 doesn't miss 6 days of classes like she has every year. We will sail next year over fall break so we can do the 7 night cruise plus 2 nights at WDW after and she only misses 4 days. I am going to go ahead and book it so I don't have to gamble on *GT pricing being available or not next year. I want to go either way...even if it costs me the stinking $8500..ugghh.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Justacruiser said:


> saw the MTO and VGT for the 10/10 Fantasy.  Unfortunately they will sell with the Spring Break time.  Me, I am still holding hope for the 9/12 Fantasy cruise.  Will try to get a report out this afternoon.



Glad you mentioned that. It is the same week I want for next year. The VGT rate for this year's sailing is over $10k for us so at least now I know I can go ahead and book next years at regular rate and even if *GT comes out for it this time next year it will probably be more than my rate. That is good news!


----------



## TpaineMA

Any idea of the chances for CM to be able to book F&F discount for a Mid March Cruise?  (3/14 Dream to be specific).  Also they don't have to be on the ship as well do they?  Thanks!


----------



## Carrie in AZ

_Does anyone have any thoughts on the 4-night Dream departing 11/9/15...any chance of any sort of discount? The Veterans Day holiday is in there, so I'm thinking it's a long shot...

Insight?_
_
_
I am pretty sure a good rate came out for this sailing last year as I was waiting for it also for our 25th anniversary.  We were going to DW to celebrate and we were going to sandwich that cruise in between our DW trip.  It did come out but we decided to spend all our days at DW instead and did not take advantage of it.

Good luck!!


----------



## Ofinn

TpaineMA said:


> Any idea of the chances for CM to be able to book F&F discount for a Mid March Cruise?  (3/14 Dream to be specific).  Also they don't have to be on the ship as well do they?  Thanks!



I have never seen CM discounts listed on the boards so I don't know. I would assume if they are offering MTO, FLR, interline etc. they would also be offering CM discounts. I think whoever the CM is would have to do some research. There is a section on the disboards that is for CM's. It's private. I'm guessing CM discounts are discussed there, but you have to be CM to get on it. They did offer discounts on the 7 day cruises in March this year. Not sure about the Dream.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT Discounts for today 8/12/2015

*NEW*
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,782.00
Wonder, 3-Night Baja Cruise 10/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,083.00 VGT $2,653.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00

**GT*
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,782.00
Wonder, 3-Night Baja Cruise 10/1/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,083.00 VGT $2,653.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for today 8/12/2015

NEW
Wonder Wonder, 3-Night Baja Cruise 10/1/2015  MTO/O $1,693.00 MTO/V $2,143.00
Wonder Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00
Fantasy Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $3,264.00
Wonder Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00
*MTO* * 
*Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 MTO/V $3,264.00
Wonder, 3-Night Baja Cruise 10/1/2015 MTO/O $1,693.00 MTO/V $2,143.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 MTO/O $3,374.00


----------



## Trera

Carrie in AZ said:


> _Does anyone have any thoughts on the 4-night Dream departing 11/9/15...any chance of any sort of discount? The Veterans Day holiday is in there, so I'm thinking it's a long shot...
> 
> Insight?
> 
> _
> I am pretty sure a good rate came out for this sailing last year as I was waiting for it also for our 25th anniversary.  We were going to DW to celebrate and we were going to sandwich that cruise in between our DW trip.  It did come out but we decided to spend all our days at DW instead and did not take advantage of it.
> 
> Good luck!!


With the dream being dry docked prior to the Nov sailings and everyone wanting to see the improvements, my guess is the Dream will be in high demand until the end of the year.


----------



## TJ95

Justacruiser- THANK YOU for posting the MTO sale fares for the San Diego Wonder cruises!! We were just able to book one of them at the great MTO rate. Since we live in the area, we were really hoping they'd go on sale- and without you, we wouldn't know about the sale fare.  It's not on Disney's Special Offers page, nor does it seem to be showing up elsewhere.  All of us who check this thread really appreciate you!!


----------



## DnA2010

Wow our VGT for 2A, DD10 was 3588- for 10/10 it's $4818- I really think we are out as far as DCl, especially with the Canadian dollar in the tank


----------



## Justacruiser

TJ95 said:


> Justacruiser- THANK YOU for posting the MTO sale fares for the San Diego Wonder cruises!! We were just able to book one of them at the great MTO rate. Since we live in the area, we were really hoping they'd go on sale- and without you, we wouldn't know about the sale fare.  It's not on Disney's Special Offers page, nor does it seem to be showing up elsewhere.  All of us who check this thread really appreciate you!!



thank you!


----------



## Justacruiser

I will update tomorrow, still waiting on my 9/12 and 9/19 discount!


----------



## NDFAN89

Justacruiser said:


> I will update tomorrow, still waiting on my 9/12 and 9/19 discount!



Me too! Beginning to think we are out of luck...


----------



## Ofinn

DnA2010 said:


> Wow our VGT for 2A, DD10 was 3588- for 10/10 it's $4818- I really think we are out as far as DCl, especially with the Canadian dollar in the tank



I can relate. I price out cruises with my OBB and I feel priced out. I really need a good discount to justify the price difference between DCL and other cruise lines. I have an Alaska cruise booked in May, but I can't get excited about Alaska in May. I live in beautiful Palm Springs area. Weather is perfect 9 months out of the year, but it's been 115 the last 4 days. Alaska  sounds really good about now, but DCL prices are ridiculous in July, August.

I'm not getting a good feeling about discounts in the Fall-Spring offseason.


----------



## MunFam

Ofinn said:


> I can relate. I price out cruises with my OBB and I feel priced out. I really need a good discount to justify the price difference between DCL and other cruise lines. I have an Alaska cruise booked in May, but I can't get excited about Alaska in May. I live in beautiful Palm Springs area. Weather is perfect 9 months out of the year, but it's been 115 the last 4 days. Alaska  sounds really good about now, but DCL prices are ridiculous in July, August.
> 
> I'm not getting a good feeling about discounts in the Fall-Spring offseason.



I totally understand. I am a travel agent so I qualify for interline rates and my husband gets MTO rates...plus we have a certificate for an additional 25% off and I am still struggling to find a cruise I am willing to pay for. Its not even about being able to afford it, but being willing to pay the rates. We did get a great MTO for the 2015 WBPC thanks to Justacruiser posting it and I jumped on it...but now, I just dont know if we will sail again.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for today 8/17/2015

*GT (4)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015  VGT $3,782.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00


----------



## Ofinn

MunFam said:


> I totally understand. I am a travel agent so I qualify for interline rates and my husband gets MTO rates...plus we have a certificate for an additional 25% off and I am still struggling to find a cruise I am willing to pay for. Its not even about being able to afford it, but being willing to pay the rates. We did get a great MTO for the 2015 WBPC thanks to Justacruiser posting it and I jumped on it...but now, I just dont know if we will sail again.



We have been able to get a few interline rates. Our Hawaii cruise is an interline rate.  They were good rates maybe 50% off which put them right about the same cost as full fare on RCI or NCL.....Lol. The only cruise that I've found that I think is a good price next year is the transatlantic WB. I like the itinerary I like the price, but I would like a more port intensive cruise.  I may book that with my OBB as a back up, and then keep my eyes open for GT rates and interlines to Alaska, Panama, Europe. I want to do something different next year. We have been all over the Caribbean. I keep looking at the prices on the European cruises, and I think are they really going to able to sell them at that price???? My gut instinct says no. I could spend a month in Europe with what they cost.  

I expect the San Juan cruises to be discounted again next year. If you haven't done that cruise it's fantastic. We did it last year with an interline rate. The Transatlantic's seem  to sell pretty well because they price them low to start, but any other repositioning cruise is likely to be discounted. Like you I need a good rate.  The cost of the cruise is just part of the vacation. There's hotels, restaurants,  port excursions, rental cars, dog kennel, airport parking and on and on. It really adds up.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the updated MTO discounts for 8/17/15

NEW (1)
Wonder Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 *MTO/V $3,501.00*

MTO (4)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 MTO/V $3,264.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 MTO/O $3,374.00


----------



## jay24k

Called Disney and most of their ships are selling out. Amazing with their prices so high this year. Kind of bummed to be honest. I think it is a bad move on Disney's part to be so expensive. People will try other ships and realize they may be similar/better than Disney at a fraction of the cost. Sure, you don't get the characters but we never meet them anyway. We just liked the atmosphere and the boat.


----------



## lucas

Hoping for a code for 11/6/15.  Either 5 night on Dream from Port Canaveral - OR - 3 night on Magic from Miami.


----------



## ffmommy

Disney also just changed their alcohol policy now which was a big point that many used to justify the higher cost
http://disneycruiselineblog.com/201...alcohol-policy-corkage-fee-effective-9302015/


----------



## Ofinn

ffmommy said:


> Disney also just changed their alcohol policy now which was a big point that many used to justify the higher cost
> http://disneycruiselineblog.com/201...alcohol-policy-corkage-fee-effective-9302015/


This is not good. It was a savings for a lot of people. I generally only drink wine or beer so it doesnt really effect us. It says only 12 oz beers. I thought most bottled beer was 16? Weird policy change.


----------



## mariab

ffmommy said:


> Disney also just changed their alcohol policy now which was a big point that many used to justify the higher cost
> http://disneycruiselineblog.com/201...alcohol-policy-corkage-fee-effective-9302015/


Great now I need to try and book a cruise before sept. 30 or I will be drinking lots of wine 2 bottles per adult..that makes 4 bottles ...hubby can have the beers...UGH!!! Not happy at all!!!


----------



## shburks

MunFam said:


> I totally understand. I am a travel agent so I qualify for interline rates and my husband gets MTO rates...plus we have a certificate for an additional 25% off and I am still struggling to find a cruise I am willing to pay for. Its not even about being able to afford it, but being willing to pay the rates. We did get a great MTO for the 2015 WBPC thanks to Justacruiser posting it and I jumped on it...but now, I just dont know if we will sail again.



Be careful...you'll get a warning or banned if you mention that you're a travel agent!


----------



## cscream13

Ofinn said:


> 5800 for 2 adults and 2 kids. Yikes that's not a deal at all. It's at least 2k higher than last Octobers VGT rates for a family of four. It's Fall break week though so maybe the end of Oct will be better.


 We also sailed VGT on Fantasy the last two years (2013 and 2014) for about half the price of the 10/10/15 VGT. For the first time ever, I booked opening day price for one of the NYC sailing next October 2016 - pushing through my sticker shock - and I am starting to think more and more it may be the best price we'll see.  We're taking a 5-day on RCL in a few weeks to avoid having to fly (sailing out of NJ).  After a few years on Disney, I'm interested in how the comparison will feel.  I have a feeling I'll still be back here looking for scarce discounts...


----------



## MunFam

shburks said:


> Be careful...you'll get a warning or banned if you mention that you're a travel agent!



I only do corporate travel, so unless someone here on DIS needs to charter multiple 757's, book 500-1,000 hotel rooms, etc. I am of no service to them anyways. The only personal travel I do is my own.


----------



## carolinejax

Hi, I haven't kept up with the boards since I haven't been looking to sail for a while, but I just looked back a few pages and it looks like their are not too many good deals right now. The past 2 years we have booked FLR and VGT for Fantasy for Oct and Nov sailings and have gotten great deals. We are hoping to get on the Jan 2 Fantasy this year so my oldest doesn't miss too much school. Do you think their is any chance of that one going on sale? Thanks so much! 

Caroline


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Wow--those IGT/VGT prices for the Fantasy and Wonder above are more than opening day prices!


----------



## placeela

For those of you interested, I came across some MTO and GT rates for the 10/4 and 10/23 Western Caribbean sailings on the Magic.  However, I have to say that I am really disappointed because they don't seem to be very discounted, much like the 10/10 Fantasy sailing.  I was really hoping to go on a cruise this fall or winter, but I am starting to think that Disney isn't going to put out discounts like they used to, even during the slow months.


----------



## Justacruiser

i will put out an updated list later today!


----------



## momof2n2

placeela said:


> For those of you interested, I came across some MTO and GT rates for the 10/4 and 10/23 Western Caribbean sailings on the Magic.  However, I have to say that I am really disappointed because they don't seem to be very discounted, much like the 10/10 Fantasy sailing.  I was really hoping to go on a cruise this fall or winter, but I am starting to think that Disney isn't going to put out discounts like they used to, even during the slow months.




This saddens me. I was keyed up. We may be the one-and-done family I didn't want to be.


----------



## zymurgy1999

Well played Disney.  Raise prices into the stratosphere, start whittling away special amenities by taking away the pillowcase signing and changing the alcohol policy then slowly release "discounts" that are 25% higher than opening day prices.  Well played indeed.


----------



## Trera

zymurgy1999 said:


> Well played Disney.  Raise prices into the stratosphere, start whittling away special amenities by taking away the pillowcase signing and changing the alcohol policy then slowly release "discounts" that are 25% higher than opening day prices.  Well played indeed.


Stockholders approve. And it doesnt seem to keep the ships from filling up. 

We on this board are the vocal minority.


----------



## zymurgy1999

Trera said:


> Stockholders approve. And it doesnt seem to keep the ships from filling up.
> 
> We on this board are the vocal minority.



Yep.  I was one of the angry ones on the other strings complaining about Disney turning into big, bad Standard Oil of the early 1900's.  Tipping point not yet hit.


----------



## Ofinn

momof2n2 said:


> This saddens me. I was keyed up. We may be the one-and-done family I didn't want to be.



Hopefully you'll be so happy with NCL that it won't matter. At least with NCL you don't have to wait until 60 days and hope the price drops. The prices on NCL are great no matter when you book.


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> Hopefully you'll be so happy with NCL that it won't matter. At least with NCL you don't have to wait until 60 days and hope the price drops. The prices on NCL are great no matter when you book.


This is really true.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the *GT discounts for today. 

NEW *GT (4)
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,354.00 VGT $2,894.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,195.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 5/18/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00

*GT (7)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,782.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,354.00 VGT $2,894.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,195.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 5/18/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00 VGT $0.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for today 8/20/15

NEW MTO (5)
* 
*Magic Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $2,204.00 MTO/V $2,704.00
Wonder Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
Wonder Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
Magic Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,995.00 MTO/V $0.00

MTO (7)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $3,264.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $2,204.00 MTO/V $2,704.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,995.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 MTO/O $3,374.00 MTO/V $0.00


----------



## Ofinn

momof2n2 said:


> This is really true.


Just to make you feel better the rate your paying on NCL is better than any of the interlines rates I've gotten on DCL. Other than a CM rate the interline rate is lowest I've seen on DCL. In addition you got the restaurant package. You really got a great deal. The ship looks pretty awesome.

The GT rates are I've seen so far for this Fall are high.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> Wow--those IGT/VGT prices for the Fantasy and Wonder above are more than opening day prices!




Very interesting.  Glad you could see that.  I was just thinking these GT are incredibly high.  I will probably never be able to afford DCL again.


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> Just to make you feel better the rate your paying on NCL is better than any of the interlines rates I've gotten on DCL. Other than a CM rate the interline rate is lowest I've seen on DCL. In addition you got the restaurant package. You really got a great deal. The ship looks pretty awesome.
> 
> The GT rates are I've seen so far for this Fall are high.



You'd make an awesome cheerleader!!    Thank you.
Maybe when your DS#2 gets a little older I'll bump into you on NCL?  (I'm also going to watch CCL Vista.)



JohnDaleswife said:


> Very interesting.  Glad you could see that.  I was just thinking these GT are incredibly high.  I will probably never be able to afford DCL again.


You and me both...


----------



## sweetlovin

Panama Canal is the best *GT rate, then 10/10 7 night Eastern. The Baja cruises are really expensive especially for last minute rates


----------



## Ofinn

momof2n2 said:


> You'd make an awesome cheerleader!!    Thank you.
> Maybe when your DS#2 gets a little older I'll bump into you on NCL?  (I'm also going to watch CCL Vista.)
> 
> 
> You and me both...


I came close to booking RCI's new ship Harmony of Seas. Its going to be in the Med next Fall before it comes to Florida. My youngest turns 12 next September and would get into the teen club.  It's going to be the largest ship in the world. I'm still thinking about it. When I do try a new line it's going to have be something new with all the bells and whistles. I want my family to be impressed. They are a little reluctant to try something new.

Forgot to mention it's a couple thousand less than DCL's med cruise.


----------



## shburks

MunFam said:


> I only do corporate travel, so unless someone here on DIS needs to charter multiple 757's, book 500-1,000 hotel rooms, etc. I am of no service to them anyways. The only personal travel I do is my own.



Hopefully you're good then!


----------



## Divslp

my DH was considering canceling the cruise we booked close to opening day, suggested we try GT rates for a fall sailing.  I was so disappointed, because with the seasonal/annual rate increases and surge in popularity, I figure the prices will only continue to go up..even for GT sailings, which seems accurate so far.  I think we will priced out after this year.. So sad about that.  Wish i started cruising a few years ago when prices seemed more affordable.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

sweetlovin said:


> Panama Canal is the best *GT rate, then 10/10 7 night Eastern. The Baja cruises are really expensive especially for last minute rates



September 2013 hubby & I grabbed a VGT on 7-night Fantasy Western for about $2100.  2 years later and the only 7-night Fantasy so far this fall is over $3700.  That's a $1600 increase in 2 years.  The *GT rates are really not what they used to be.  I feel bad for those who held out for them.


----------



## momof2n2

sweetpee_1993 said:


> September 2013 hubby & I grabbed a VGT on 7-night Fantasy Western for about $2100.  2 years later and the only 7-night Fantasy so far this fall is over $3700.  That's a $1600 increase in 2 years.  The *GT rates are really not what they used to be.  I feel bad for those who held out for them.



I pretty much figured the only way we'd get back on a ship was with a *GT.  Now I figure the only way we'll get back on a ship is ... um... if we win the lottery.
(Better buy a ticket, huh?)


----------



## sweetlovin

I remember the 2013 GT rates as well!  Halloween week on the Fantasy was just over 2K also for 2 adults.  It will be interesting to watch the early part of 2016.  I know the Star Wars cruise prices have become almost as bad as summer prices, but some of the others were reasonable.  It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

momof2n2 said:


> I pretty much figured the only way we'd get back on a ship was with a *GT.  Now I figure the only way we'll get back on a ship is ... um... if we win the lottery.
> (Better buy a ticket, huh?)[/QUOTE
> 
> I totally agree!  I really would like to do a 7 night on the Fantasy at some point but I just don't know if I ever will get to.  These GT prices are not going to get me on there.  Booking opening day or opening week may start yielding better savings now.  But still, probably can't afford that either.


----------



## Ofinn

sweetlovin said:


> I remember the 2013 GT rates as well!  Halloween week on the Fantasy was just over 2K also for 2 adults.  It will be interesting to watch the early part of 2016.  I know the Star Wars cruise prices have become almost as bad as summer prices, but some of the others were reasonable.  It will be interesting to see what happens.



The cruises out of Miami are semi- reasonable...at least by Disney's standards. I'm really keeping an eye on Panama, Alaska and Norway next year.  I'm not ready to throw in the towel on discounts because I'm not convinced DCL is going to be able to sell their cruises at these prices. I'm also not sure what effect the new alcohol policy is going to have.

 I love Star Wars, but geez those prices are high. They didn't start out that high so I guess the cruises have sold really well. Good marketing decision by DCL. I guess we can hope that all the non Star Wars cruises don't sell, and we see some nice discounts.


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> The cruises out of Miami are semi- reasonable...at least by Disney's standards. I'm really keeping an eye on Panama, Alaska and Norway next year.  I'm not ready to throw in the towel on discounts because I'm not convinced DCL is going to be able to sell their cruises at these prices. I'm also not sure what effect the new alcohol policy is going to have.
> 
> I love Star Wars, but geez those prices are high. They didn't start out that high so I guess the cruises have sold really well. Good marketing decision by DCL. I guess we can hope that all the non Star Wars cruises don't sell, and we see some nice discounts.



I concur that they didn't start out that high. I'd been watching them prior to the announcement b/c I initially was hoping we'd see a western Fantasy go *GT.


----------



## spacy9

I haven't read through all 94 pages, sorry, but I was wondering if anyone knew when Disney would assign the room for the VGT rates?  We booked for the 10/10/15 Fantasy and I'm really curious what room we end up with.

Thank you!


----------



## Weedy

spacy9 said:


> I haven't read through all 94 pages, sorry, but I was wondering if anyone knew when Disney would assign the room for the VGT rates?  We booked for the 10/10/15 Fantasy and I'm really curious what room we end up with.
> 
> Thank you!



It's usually about 2 weeks before. Here is a link to a thread that post when people got their assigment.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/le...f-igt-ogt-and-vgt-assignments.2919036/page-69


----------



## spacy9

Thanks Weedy!  Guess I'll be waiting a while longer


----------



## Justacruiser

Well on a personal note, finally pulled the trigger and booked a Fantasy Cruise next month for the DW and I 30th.  Booked a 7A GTY and got a 5A on deck 9!  Had a 10% off with a previous on-board booking and get a $200 OBC.  Turned out ok!  Plus I booked a MTO Oceanview for the PC in October.  DW is nervous because we have never NOT had a balcony.  Hopefully it will be fine! And......................  here are the discounts for today 8/27/2015!  Some New MTO's, hopefully other type of discounts will follow!

*GT (7)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 VGT $3,782.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 OGT $2,354.00 VGT $2,894.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 OGT $2,195.00 VGT
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00


NEW MTO (2)
Fantasy Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 MTO/V $2,646.00
Fantasy Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/V $2,889.00

MTO (9)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 MTO/V $3,264.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 MTO/V $2,646.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/V $2,889.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 MTO/O $2,204.00 MTO/V $2,704.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 MTO/O $1,995.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 MTO/O $3,374.00


----------



## houseofduck

Justacruiser said:


> Well on a personal note, finally pulled the trigger and booked a Fantasy Cruise next month for the DW and I 30th.  Booked a 7A GTY and got a 5A on deck 9!  Had a 10% off with a previous on-board booking and get a $200 OBC.  Turned out ok!  Plus I booked a MTO Oceanview for the PC in October.  DW is nervous because we have never NOT had a balcony.  Hopefully it will be fine! And......................  here are the discounts for today 8/27/2015!  Some New MTO's, hopefully other type of discounts will follow!



Sorry you didn't get your September cruises, but, it looks like it worked out.  Have a great anniversary cruise!

As for the oceanview on the Wonder, I think you might like it.  We have done both veranda and oceanview and liked both.  Are you on deck 2 or one of the higher decks?  I actually like the oceanviews on deck 2 a little more than the higher decks.  It's an interesting view being that close to the water, especially at night with the lights.  It will be interesting viewing the locks with an oceanview too.


----------



## Ofinn

houseofduck said:


> Sorry you didn't get your September cruises, but, it looks like it worked out.  Have a great anniversary cruise!
> 
> As for the oceanview on the Wonder, I think you might like it.  We have done both veranda and oceanview and liked both.  Are you on deck 2 or one of the higher decks?  I actually like the oceanviews on deck 2 a little more than the higher decks.  It's an interesting view being that close to the water, especially at night with the lights.  It will be interesting viewing the locks with an oceanview too.



I was worried about not having a verandah on our last cruise, but it was fine. We were on deck 5. Or upcoming cruise were on deck 2. The way prices are going up I'm happy to get any discounted room I can. I haven't sailed in an inside, and I don't think I'd like it, but if it's the only way I could afford to be on the ship I'd do it.


----------



## Justacruiser

houseofduck said:


> Sorry you didn't get your September cruises, but, it looks like it worked out.  Have a great anniversary cruise!
> 
> As for the oceanview on the Wonder, I think you might like it.  We have done both veranda and oceanview and liked both.  Are you on deck 2 or one of the higher decks?  I actually like the oceanviews on deck 2 a little more than the higher decks.  It's an interesting view being that close to the water, especially at night with the lights.  It will be interesting viewing the locks with an oceanview too.



on deck 2


----------



## Quellman

Justacruiser said:


> Well on a personal note, finally pulled the trigger and booked a Fantasy Cruise next month for the DW and I 30th.  Booked a 7A GTY and got a 5A on deck 9!  Had a 10% off with a previous on-board booking and get a $200 OBC.  Turned out ok!  Plus I booked a MTO Oceanview for the PC in October.  DW is nervous because we have never NOT had a balcony.  Hopefully it will be fine!



My inlaws booked MTO on the EBPC a few weeks ago.  They had the same reservations about not having a balcony.  My MIL was really concerned about 14 days.  They found a really great group and I think it will be awesome for them.


----------



## LongingfortheKingdom

I am shocked by the MTO prices.  I am not a military spouse so I do not have anything to gain but I can't imagine there being many military families that could afford these rates.  Maybe the top 20% in command.  My understanding of the Military Appreciation Rates were they were designed to show gratitude to active duty and retired military.  These rates seem to be almost disrespectful.  Disney has a right to set their prices but if they want to offer an "honor/gratitude" rate I think it should be a rate that is appropriate for the honored population.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

LongingfortheKingdom said:


> I am shocked by the MTO prices.  I am not a military spouse so I do not have anything to gain but I can't imagine there being many military families that could afford these rates.  Maybe the top 20% in command.  My understanding of the Military Appreciation Rates were they were designed to show gratitude to active duty and retired military.  These rates seem to be almost disrespectful.  Disney has a right to set their prices but if they want to offer an "honor/gratitude" rate I think it should be a rate that is appropriate for the honored population.




So true!  The military should get some oh so fab rates!  I mean the last minute rates for the public are seeming to be a real joke now, but they should have better rates for MTO.  Don't see us ever getting on another Disney boat, or at least anytime soon.


----------



## Ofinn

LongingfortheKingdom said:


> I am shocked by the MTO prices.  I am not a military spouse so I do not have anything to gain but I can't imagine there being many military families that could afford these rates.  Maybe the top 20% in command.  My understanding of the Military Appreciation Rates were they were designed to show gratitude to active duty and retired military.  These rates seem to be almost disrespectful.  Disney has a right to set their prices but if they want to offer an "honor/gratitude" rate I think it should be a rate that is appropriate for the honored population.



I believe they discount them a percentage off the current rate. I agree they are high so are the GT rates. We may see some better rates Nov through Feb. Hopefully. I'm hoping for a GT rate on the Feb 21 on the Wonder. My kid have some friends on that cruise. It's not a itinerary I'm particularly excited about so unless they drop the price considerably we wont be on the ship.


----------



## MunFam

houseofduck said:


> As for the oceanview on the Wonder, I think you might like it.  We have done both veranda and oceanview and liked both.  Are you on deck 2 or one of the higher decks?  I actually like the oceanviews on deck 2 a little more than the higher decks.  It's an interesting view being that close to the water, especially at night with the lights.  It will be interesting viewing the locks with an oceanview too.



This is my exact opinion too! We were on deck two midship for the WBPC and it was PERFECT. I would do it again just like that. We spent canal day at the back of the ship at a table at Beach Blanket. We were able to zip up and down the stairs to the lobby so fast and get to deck two easily. Having the low window was great. A few times, we had dolphins jumping right outside our windows as we were getting ready for dinner...which we were then late for because we got distracted!!


----------



## MunFam

LongingfortheKingdom said:


> I am shocked by the MTO prices.  I am not a military spouse so I do not have anything to gain but I can't imagine there being many military families that could afford these rates.  Maybe the top 20% in command.  My understanding of the Military Appreciation Rates were they were designed to show gratitude to active duty and retired military.  These rates seem to be almost disrespectful.  Disney has a right to set their prices but if they want to offer an "honor/gratitude" rate I think it should be a rate that is appropriate for the honored population.



They offer them to DoD employees as well, and they make $100,000+. They also allow retired personnel to sail and a lot of them work private sector and make great money. I do, however, agree with you though...the prices are a joke to an E3. Even with the discount, that is months and months and months of saving!!


----------



## Dismama2

MunFam said:


> They offer them to DoD employees as well, and they make $100,000+. They also allow retired personnel to sail and a lot of them work private sector and make great money. I do, however, agree with you though...the prices are a joke to an E3. Even with the discount, that is months and months and months of saving!!



This is an untrue statement. Some do, but certainly not all. Just as some, but not all military do.


----------



## Danielle loomis

Just came across FLR rate for October 31 on the Fantasy.. It's more than I had hoped, but afraid not to book it.


----------



## Justacruiser

MunFam said:


> They offer them to DoD employees as well, and they make $100,000+. They also allow retired personnel to sail and a lot of them work private sector and make great money. I do, however, agree with you though...the prices are a joke to an E3. Even with the discount, that is months and months and months of saving!!



The rules for military are some of  the most stringent among the cruise lines.  Most lines that offer the discounts give discounts to all who served with a greater than honorable discharge.  For DCL you have to be have retired from active duty (like myself, 20.5 years) or be active duty.  But I am one who appreciates a smile and thank you for serving.  Some of the best moments for me is when a kid sees me wearing an Army hat and comes over to shake my hand.  I didn't join the military to get a cheap DCL cruise.  And, I understand that DCL is in business to make money.  So, if they choose to offer me a discount on a sailing that is not selling well in the name of a Military Discount (MTO) I will be more than glad to accept.

By the way, most of those DoD employees (95%) do NOT make $100K, and if that is after they served 20+ years on Active Duty, who cares?  Do you want DCL to review a W2 or our tax return along with my DD214 to see if I should get a discount? 

Anyway, I appreciate all of you reviewing the site as often as you do.  I will put out a update this afternoon!


----------



## MunFam

Justacruiser said:


> By the way, most of those DoD employees (95%) do NOT make $100K, and if that is after they served 20+ years on Active Duty, who cares?  *Do you want DCL to review a W2 or our tax return along with my DD214 to see if I should get a discount? *



I do not know what you are talking about. All I was doing was answering the question: Who in the military can actually afford an MTO discounted cruise and my answer was that DoD employees also qualify for those rates and those incomes can be $100,000+. I guess not including the word "can" got me in a lot of trouble but anyone that assumes that starting pay for the DoD is $100,000+ is just .


----------



## Justacruiser

thanks for your response.


----------



## OSUZorba

LongingfortheKingdom said:


> I am shocked by the MTO prices.  I am not a military spouse so I do not have anything to gain but I can't imagine there being many military families that could afford these rates.  Maybe the top 20% in command.  My understanding of the Military Appreciation Rates were they were designed to show gratitude to active duty and retired military.  These rates seem to be almost disrespectful.  Disney has a right to set their prices but if they want to offer an "honor/gratitude" rate I think it should be a rate that is appropriate for the honored population.



The truth is, the real reason MTO rates are offered is so a cruise line can fill empty rooms without devaluing the product to the general public. The general public accepts that the MTO rates are somewhat lower than normal rates, but if they were half off it would massively devalue the product to the public, since the MTO rates are easily seen by all. The truly great deals are done out of the view of the general public. If it was truly an "appreciation" rate, it would be a nominal discount on every cruise, just like free bags at the airlines or 10% off at the local Subway.

Your post does demonstrate a problem with a company offering any military discount, though, someone never thinks it is enough. So instead of the discount helping the company's perception it hurts it. Notice you didn't complain about the hundreds of DCL cruises that currently have no MTO rate published.


----------



## Ofinn

OSUZorba said:


> The truth is, the real reason MTO rates are offered is so a cruise line can fill empty rooms without devaluing the product to the general public. The general public accepts that the MTO rates are somewhat lower than normal rates, but if they were half off it would massively devalue the product to the public, since the MTO rates are easily seen by all. The truly great deals are done out of the view of the general public. If it was truly an "appreciation" rate, it would be a nominal discount on every cruise, just like free bags at the airlines or 10% off at the local Subway.
> 
> Your post does demonstrate a problem with a company offering any military discount, though, someone never thinks it is enough. So instead of the discount helping the company's perception it hurts it. Notice you didn't complain about the hundreds of DCL cruises that currently have no MTO rate published.


I agree, but the hidden discounts arent that hard to find if you look for them. Theres a few websites where theyre clearly visible to the public. The cm discounts are the only that you really cant see.


----------



## OSUZorba

Ofinn said:


> I agree, but the hidden discounts arent that hard to find if you look for them. Theres a few websites where theyre clearly visible to the public. The cm discounts are the only that you really cant see.



Yes, hidden in plain view, but people don't know to go look for them to get upset. I just always assume CMs are Non-rev, which is probably not true.


----------



## Ofinn

OSUZorba said:


> Yes, hidden in plain view, but people don't know to go look for them to get upset. I just always assume CMs are Non-rev, which is probably not true.


I talked to one cms mom she said she was going to be on TA for 19.00 dollars a day. Sounds like they get some good discounts as they should. I have talked to cms on the ship they say that they get great discounts for their family to join them on the ship but they cant afford the airfare. Its unfortunate. Most of them are from foreign countries and airfare costs are high.


----------



## PortMickey

Looks like it's time for Disney to build some more ships!!!


----------



## carolynsanta

Just a heads up...the FLR and MTO rates on the 10/31 Fantasy Western Caribbean are now posted on the DCL website. You may want to snag those while they are still available. They were being offered for about a week now, but not officially advertised on the website until very late last night. I have been checking religiously for the past month now!!
Just wondering why they are only offering these discounts for a 5B room. (not that I'm complaining) I thought in the past there were more choices of cabin??


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

LongingfortheKingdom said:


> I am shocked by the MTO prices.  I am not a military spouse so I do not have anything to gain but I can't imagine there being many military families that could afford these rates.  Maybe the top 20% in command.  My understanding of the Military Appreciation Rates were they were designed to show gratitude to active duty and retired military.  These rates seem to be almost disrespectful.  Disney has a right to set their prices but if they want to offer an "honor/gratitude" rate I think it should be a rate that is appropriate for the honored population.



I don't know, my husband is active duty (E5) with only 4 years in and I find these rates to be really generous. Is it something we could do often even with them? No. This makes it an option though if we save up, which at full rate it probably wouldn't be. We couldn't go this year due to scheduling and the lack of summer MTO discounts, but are hoping to make it work next year sometime late! I think Disney has AWESOME military discounts, both land and sea  Then again, I'm just happy they offer anything at all! It really makes a huge difference for us and makes living at the base we are stuck at a lot better for me (not a top choice...) since we can drive down to the Orlando/Canaveral area for Disney getaways.

Basically, I'm just super grateful they offer anything! I feel like people sometimes forget they don't have to. Every little bit helps!


----------



## DisMom829

I'm on via mobile and have been scanning pages, but can't find an answer.  Does anyone think there will be discounts released for the DCL Texas sailings in Nov & Dec?  I've been checking but haven't noticed anything yet. We are currently booked at AKV -Kidani in Nov, but I would cancel that to surprise the kids with a Disney cruise.


----------



## dcassetta

In 2013, there were a few specials out of Galveston like 10% deposit instead of 20% and some onboard credit. I don't recall any GT rates though.  I don't check for military rates so I'm not sure if any were available.


----------



## DisMom829

dcassetta said:


> In 2013, there were a few specials out of Galveston like 10% deposit instead of 20% and some onboard credit. I don't recall any GT rates though.  I don't check for military rates so I'm not sure if any were available.



Thank you!  I'll keep checking.


----------



## OSUZorba

FYI: There is a VGT on the 10/24 sailing of Fantasy for $2969


----------



## Ofinn

DisMom829 said:


> I'm on via mobile and have been scanning pages, but can't find an answer.  Does anyone think there will be discounts released for the DCL Texas sailings in Nov & Dec?  I've been checking but haven't noticed anything yet. We are currently booked at AKV -Kidani in Nov, but I would cancel that to surprise the kids with a Disney cruise.



I'm pretty sure they did. There is a thread before this one that listed GT rates. You could do a google search for it.


----------



## jhoannam

FYI 
MTO 11/6/2015 Wonder out of Galveston inside cabin only


----------



## katellynne

DisMom829 said:


> I'm on via mobile and have been scanning pages, but can't find an answer.  Does anyone think there will be discounts released for the DCL Texas sailings in Nov & Dec?  I've been checking but haven't noticed anything yet. We are currently booked at AKV -Kidani in Nov, but I would cancel that to surprise the kids with a Disney cruise.



2013 We sailed out of Galveston on an OGT...IGT and VGT also offered on same sailing.  It was the December 14 sailing.  I don't remember if any other week was discounted but that one I think the whole ship was...our OGT was $2803 for 4 2A @$749 2C @$525.  

I am hoping for *GT this year.  Wouldn't it be cool if they did a Texas residents?


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for today 9/2/2015

*GT (10)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,782.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,970.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,354.00 VGT $2,894.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/18/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,195.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00 VGT $0.00

FLR (1)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,679.00

MTO (10)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $3,264.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,634.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,889.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $2,204.00 MTO/V $2,704.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,995.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 MTO/O $3,374.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $1,961.00 MTO/O $2,101.00 MTO/V $0.00


----------



## ::danielle::

DisMom829 said:


> I'm on via mobile and have been scanning pages, but can't find an answer.  Does anyone think there will be discounts released for the DCL Texas sailings in Nov & Dec?  I've been checking but haven't noticed anything yet. We are currently booked at AKV -Kidani in Nov, but I would cancel that to surprise the kids with a Disney cruise.



If you do notice a discount, would you please post here?  I would love to be able to get a sailing out of Galveston.


----------



## DisMom829

katellynne said:


> 2013 We sailed out of Galveston on an OGT...IGT and VGT also offered on same sailing.  It was the December 14 sailing.  I don't remember if any other week was discounted but that one I think the whole ship was...our OGT was $2803 for 4 2A @$749 2C @$525.
> 
> I am hoping for *GT this year.  Wouldn't it be cool if they did a Texas residents?



It would be amazing if they did a Texas residents!!


----------



## DisMom829

::danielle:: said:


> If you do notice a discount, would you please post here?  I would love to be able to get a sailing out of Galveston.



There is a discount on 11/6/15 out of Galveston!
IGT - $3535.96
OGT - $3675.96
That's for 2A, 2C - I see IGT only sleeps 3; OGT only sleeps 3 or 4.

DH only has vacation approved starting one week 11/13


----------



## mariab

How does the cruisefish website work?? Does anyone know...IF it says 64% does that mean full or empty??


----------



## lanejudy

mariab said:


> How does the cruisefish website work?? Does anyone know...IF it says 64% does that mean full or empty??



That means 64% of stateroom CATEGORIES are still available.  That might be 1 stateroom in each of those categories or 20 staterooms in each, no way of telling through that figure.   DCL has many categories (each number/letter combo is considered a separate category) so hard to tell.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

katellynne said:


> 2013 We sailed out of Galveston on an OGT...IGT and VGT also offered on same sailing.  It was the December 14 sailing.  I don't remember if any other week was discounted but that one I think the whole ship was...our OGT was $2803 for 4 2A @$749 2C @$525.
> 
> I am hoping for *GT this year.  Wouldn't it be cool if they did a Texas residents?



We had booked January 2013 8-night out of Galveston with KSF.  But, hubby surprised us at Christmas with a bump-up to a 1-bedroom.  No discounts on that!  That first season Disney came to Galveston they did more KSF than not.  I guess each time they've come back after that they didn't have a problem getting the bookings utilizing *GTs.


----------



## momof2n2

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the discounts for today 9/2/2015
> 
> *GT (10)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,782.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,970.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,354.00 VGT $2,894.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/18/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT $0.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,195.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $4,351.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
> Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00 VGT $0.00
> 
> FLR (1)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,679.00
> 
> MTO (10)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $3,264.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,634.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,889.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $2,204.00 MTO/V $2,704.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,995.00 MTO/V $0.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $0.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
> Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 MTO/O $3,374.00 MTO/V $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $1,961.00 MTO/O $2,101.00 MTO/V $0.00


Thanks justacruiser. Glad to *see* you!!


----------



## Angeejoe

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the discounts for today 9/2/2015
> 
> *GT (10)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,782.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,970.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,354.00 VGT $2,894.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/18/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT $0.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,195.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $4,351.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
> Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00 VGT $0.00
> 
> FLR (1)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,679.00
> 
> MTO (10)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $3,264.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,634.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,889.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $2,204.00 MTO/V $2,704.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,995.00 MTO/V $0.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $0.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 MTO/O $2,751.00 MTO/V $3,501.00
> Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 MTO/O $3,374.00 MTO/V $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $1,961.00 MTO/O $2,101.00 MTO/V $0.00





OSUZorba said:


> FYI: There is a VGT on the 10/24 sailing of Fantasy for $2969



Nice to see there are some GT, though very high!!  Thanks for keeping us updated, I really appreciate that you do that!



OSUZorba said:


> FYI: There is a VGT on the 10/24 sailing of Fantasy for $2969



I booked a VGT for 10/26?/14 last year & it was about $600 cheaper for 7 nights out of port canaveral !!!!


----------



## Divslp

I was just about to post the same thing, Ang! We paid $800 less last year for the same week.  Dreading what it will be like next year.  Maybe it'll go up to two thousand more than the price we paid since we first went?  at least I got to experience it once.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

These *gt rates are ridiculous. It is approx $9500 for vgtx2 (6of us) on the 10/10 fantasy. 

I went ahead and booked that same week for next year with a regular rate. It is $8500 for 2 verandah rooms.


----------



## Angeejoe

Divslp said:


> I was just about to post the same thing, Ang! We paid $800 less last year for the same week.  Dreading what it will be like next year.  Maybe it'll go up to two thousand more than the price we paid since we first went?  at least I got to experience it once.


Great Minds...

It's just disheartening as we enjoyed it so much that I want to go back. I check this page & cruise critic price drop almost daily!


----------



## Justacruiser

Today is your day!  The most extensive list of discounts I have to include my SLEEPER RATES!  Yes, today is the day!  I am starting my research.  I will be back with you shortly.  Any one with specific cruises you want me to research, todays the day! 

As some of you know, my SLEEPER RATES usually do not last long, with over 279,000 views to date, thanks to all of you!   Let us all know if you use this thread to help you make cruise decisions.

More to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts and my SLEEPER RATES for today 9/5/2015 for the Disney Dream! I have reviewed rates from now thru 12/31/2016!

Sorry, there are no *GT/MTO/FLR discounts at this time for the DISNEY DREAM.

SLEEPER RATES (4)
1/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise 7A $1,296.00
1/25/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 9A $1,538.00 5D $1,722.00
1/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise 6A $1,332.00
2/1/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 9B $1,522.00 5D $1,722.00

There are no MTO/FLR/CAN rates available at this time on the DISNEY DREAM.

more to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts and my SLEEPER RATES for today 9/5/2015 for the Disney Fantasy! I have reviewed rates from now thru 12/31/2016!

*GT RATES (1)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 VGT $2,970.00

MTO (3)
* 
*Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 MTO/V $3,264.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 MTO/V $2,634.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/V $2,889.00 5A

FLR (1)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/V $2,679.00 5B

SLEEPER RATES (1)
9/17/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 7A $2,936.00 $193.00

No CAN discounts on the DISNEY FANTASY at this time.

More to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts and my SLEEPER RATES for today 9/5/2015 for the Disney Magic I have reviewed rates from now thru 12/31/2016!

*GT (3)
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 OGT $2,354.00 VGT $2,894.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/18/2015 OGT $1,994.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 OGT $2,195.00

MTO (2)
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/4/2015 MTO/O $2,204.00 9A MTO/V $2,704.00 4E
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 MTO/O $1,995.00 9B


SLEEPER RATES (16)
11/29/2015 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 9B $1,884.00 7A $2,164.00
1/10/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 9C $1,954.00 7A $2,164.00
1/24/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 9B $1,944.00 7A $2,164.00
1/29/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 9B $1,948.00
2/4/2016 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise 9C $1,191.00
2/21/2016 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11C $1,301.00 9B $1,533.00 7A $1,709.00
2/25/2016 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise 9B $1,149.00 6A $1,311.00
2/28/2016 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11A $1,341.00 9B $1,533.00
3/1/2016 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise 9B $1,180.00
3/10/2016 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise 9D $1,191.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Eastern Transatlantic 10B $4,180.00
9/17/2016 Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic 10A $2,801.00 9A $3,021.00 4A $4,451.00
11/16/2016 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 7A $1,752.00
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11B $2,330.00 9C $2,680.00 6A $2,876.00
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11A $2,370.00 9B $2,706.00 6A $2,916.00
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11B $2,330.00 9C $2,680.00 6A $2,876.00

Sorry, no FLR or CAN discounts today!

More to come.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts and my SLEEPER RATES for today 9/5/2015 for the Disney Wonder I have reviewed rates from now thru 12/31/2016!

*GT (5)
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT $2,451.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00

MTO (5)
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 11C MTO/O $2,751.00 9B
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/11/2015 MTO/O $2,751.00 9B MTO/V $3,501.00 5B
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 11B MTO/O $2,751.00 9C MTO/V $3,501.00 5B
Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,091.00 11B MTO/O $3,374.00 9C
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $1,961.00 11A MTO/O $2,101.00 9B

SLEEPER RATES (6)
1/4/2016 Wonder, 6-Night Galveston to San Juan 11C $1,923.00 9B $2,139.00 6A $2,391.00
3/2/2016 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 9B $1,598.00
5/1/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal 10B $3,694.00 9B $4,086.00
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise 10A $4,734.00 9B $4,436.00 6A $5,938.00
11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 9C $2,631.00
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 9D $2,592.00

Sorry, no FLR or CAN discounts today!

Well, that's the report for today.  I will be on for a few more hours today and maybe tomorrow.  Leaving in 3 days for WDW and Nights of Joy followed by a 7-Night Fantasy Cruise #25 for our 30th.

I will be back on 9/21.  Thanks to everyone who updates the thread with discounts in my absence.  Very much appreciated, you all deserve a free cruise!


----------



## gumbypee

just found this thread.  I'm really sorry, but I can't read 97 pages right now so can someone tell me generally when FL and GT rates come out?  Like one week before a cruise sail date?  one month?  I know it varies but just curious for generality.  (I am hoping for May 1, 2016 on Magic out of PC)


----------



## houseofduck

gumbypee said:


> just found this thread.  I'm really sorry, but I can't read 97 pages right now so can someone tell me generally when FL and GT rates come out?  Like one week before a cruise sail date?  one month?  I know it varies but just curious for generality.  (I am hoping for May 1, 2016 on Magic out of PC)



Usually, these rates come out after the PIF date.  When I have been looking, it seems the *GT rates come out first, followed by FLR and MTO rates.  The earliest discount rates that I have seen were for longer cruises (about 5 months out).


----------



## jhoannam

What is Sleeper rate?


----------



## gumbypee

houseofduck said:


> Usually, these rates come out after the PIF date.  When I have been looking, it seems the *GT rates come out first, followed by FLR and MTO rates.  The earliest discount rates that I have seen were for longer cruises (about 5 months out).


 
great, thanks


----------



## gumbypee

jhoannam said:


> What is Sleeper rate?


 

this was on first post:

I have also decided to provide (weekly) my list of *SLEEPER RATE*, A sleeper rate is a rate that I find a good value. The rate I find good is listed below.

Inside - $150 per night, per person, excluding all fees.
Oceanview - $175 per night, per person, excluding all fees
Verandah - $200 per person, per night, excluding fees.


----------



## houseofduck

gumbypee said:


> just found this thread.  I'm really sorry, but I can't read 97 pages right now so can someone tell me generally when FL and GT rates come out?  Like one week before a cruise sail date?  one month?  I know it varies but just curious for generality.  (I am hoping for May 1, 2016 on Magic out of PC)



I also should have said in my previous post that the discounts for the Magic, May 1st cruise will start to come out around 2 months before the cruise.


----------



## gumbypee

houseofduck said:


> I also should have said in my previous post that the discounts for the Magic, May 1st cruise will start to come out around 2 months before the cruise.


 
awesome! thanks, I wasn't quite sure when PIF date was


----------



## OSUZorba

Angeejoe said:


> Nice to see there are some GT, though very high!!  Thanks for keeping us updated, I really appreciate that you do that!
> 
> 
> 
> I booked a VGT for 10/26?/14 last year & it was about $600 cheaper for 7 nights out of port canaveral !!!!



Hey, I was one that same cruise, also a VGT that was $600 less. I'd maybe go for it again this year, but that is too late in my DW's pregnancy.


----------



## Angeejoe

OSUZorba said:


> Hey, I was one that same cruise, also a VGT that was $600 less. I'd maybe go for it again this year, but that is too late in my DW's pregnancy.



It was a great deal & we had a blast. So much so, I'm always looking for a deal...


----------



## houseofduck

Since I think justacruiser is not online, I did a quick check for discounts on November, Caribbean cruises.  I noticed there are now 3 MTO discounts (Magic - Nov. 6, Wonder - Nov. 6, and Fantasy - Nov. 7) and IGT and OGT on Nov. 6 - Wonder.


----------



## Quellman

MunFam said:


> They offer them to DoD employees as well, and they make $100,000+. They also allow retired personnel to sail and a lot of them work private sector and make great money. I do, however, agree with you though...the prices are a joke to an E3. Even with the discount, that is months and months and months of saving!!





MunFam said:


> I do not know what you are talking about. All I was doing was answering the question: Who in the military can actually afford an MTO discounted cruise and my answer was that DoD employees also qualify for those rates and those incomes can be $100,000+. I guess not including the word "can" got me in a lot of trouble but anyone that assumes that starting pay for the DoD is $100,000+ is just .



Is this new?  I see it from the Disney Cruise site: Special Military rates are available to all retired and active U.S. Military personnel (or spouse), including U.S. Air Force, U.S. Army, U.S. Marines, U.S Navy, U.S. Coast Guard, U.S. National Guard, U.S. Army Reserve and *U.S. Department of Defense* personnel. I just don't remember that ever being a criteria.


----------



## MunFam

Quellman said:


> Is this new?  I see it from the Disney Cruise site: Special Military rates are available to all retired and active U.S. Military personnel (or spouse), including U.S. Air Force, U.S. Army, U.S. Marines, U.S Navy, U.S. Coast Guard, U.S. National Guard, U.S. Army Reserve and *U.S. Department of Defense* personnel. I just don't remember that ever being a criteria.



We tried to use it on the 2014 WBPC cruise (so booking in Feb of 2014) and we were denied. Then, this year, we booked the WBPC in Feb 2015 and we were allowed to use it, so I think it is fairly new.


----------



## Im_A_Princess

*More FANTASY GTs

11/7/15* for 7 night Eastern

IGT $2858
OGT $2956
VGT $3334


----------



## lucas

Hoping for a FLR, on the Magic from Miami 11/6!


----------



## zymurgy1999

Need FLR out of Miami for anything.  Last year there were so many.


----------



## Scalemaster34

Last year was unusual, they had Discounts all year it seemed.
This year has been unusual in that they haven't had many FL discounts at all.  Either demand is just up or they have found the "sweet" spot in pricing, and don't need to do discounts.


----------



## lexlaw69

Whats a PIF date?


----------



## lexlaw69

For the 12/4 and 12/11 cruises out of Texas when would you expect the GT rate to be offered? I was calculating the week of 9/20. What are you thoughts?


----------



## zymurgy1999

Scalemaster34 said:


> Last year was unusual, they had Discounts all year it seemed.
> This year has been unusual in that they haven't had many FL discounts at all.  Either demand is just up or they have found the "sweet" spot in pricing, and don't need to do discounts.



My personal opinion is that they are trying to get everyone comfortable with the higher prices so that when they release future discounts, that, compared to years past are not really discounts, that a sense of urgency is created to book this "special" rate or risk losing it and either being shut out of taking a cruise entirely or having to pay the new jacked up prices.  The Florida Resident discount that they are offering for the October 31 cruise on the Fantasy is a joke, but it is so discounted from the full price rate that it appears as though it is a deal.  I wish that we could all just go on strike for a while and force them to deal with the nonsense that they have pulled over the last few months, but it will not happen.


----------



## houseofduck

lexlaw69 said:


> For the 12/4 and 12/11 cruises out of Texas when would you expect the GT rate to be offered? I was calculating the week of 9/20. What are you thoughts?



I think that's too soon for a discount.  I would think early October would be more likely.


----------



## SillyInventor

lexlaw69 said:


> Whats a PIF date?


Paid In Full: the day your total cruise fare must be paid.
Usually that is also the day the first tier of cancellation fees kicks in, making it expensive to cancel and rebook at a *GT rate. That's the reason these rates start being offered after the PIF-date.


----------



## jhoannam

Do they ever offer MTO Rates for the 3/4 night bahamas cruises?


----------



## houseofduck

jhoannam said:


> Do they ever offer MTO Rates for the 3/4 night bahamas cruises?



They have offered MTO discounts on Dream cruises in the past, but there haven't been any lately.  You might have better luck with the Wonder or Magic.


----------



## mariab

We just sucked it up and booked a cat 5d for our yearly November cruise...one deluxe family cabin for 5 of us 1800$ more than last year with discount and to veranda rooms 05b......hoping for a FLR rate now...I think it is a shame they don't price adjust MTO rates...so our only hope now is FLR.  We booked because the ship is filling up...less than 100 rooms left...not the usual availability...I have no idea whats going on!


----------



## DisMom829

mariab said:


> We just sucked it up and booked a cat 5d for our yearly November cruise...one deluxe family cabin for 5 of us 1800$ more than last year with discount and to veranda rooms 05b......hoping for a FLR rate now...I think it is a shame they don't price adjust MTO rates...so our only hope now is FLR.  We booked because the ship is filling up...less than 100 rooms left...not the usual availability...I have no idea whats going on!



How do you check to see how many rooms are left?


----------



## zalansky

DH and I want to do a 3 nighter for our anniversary in November and I've been waiting for FL resident discounts to come, but NOTHING. The sailing we want has plenty of every category available. I was hoping to come here and make sense of it. You'd think they'd rather sell them a few hundred less than  not sell them at all. Especially this time of year!


----------



## lucas

mariab said:


> We just sucked it up and booked a cat 5d for our yearly November cruise...one deluxe family cabin for 5 of us 1800$ more than last year with discount and to veranda rooms 05b......hoping for a FLR rate now...I think it is a shame they don't price adjust MTO rates...so our only hope now is FLR.  We booked because the ship is filling up...less than 100 rooms left...not the usual availability...I have no idea whats going on!


If you book it at regular price, and then FLR becomes available, will they adjust the price if you call them about it?


----------



## bsh117

lucas said:


> If you book it at regular price, and then FLR becomes available, will they adjust the price if you call them about it?



No, they didn't do this for our cruise two years ago.


----------



## carolynsanta

I was told last year that they would adjust the pricing to reflect the FLR discount if it became available after the fact. I specifically asked the DCL rep over the phone this time last year. Unless something has changed, they should adjust the price. Keep in mind, that discount goes fast once its offered, so keep looking for it!!


----------



## lucas

carolynsanta said:


> I was told last year that they would adjust the pricing to reflect the FLR discount if it became available after the fact. I specifically asked the DCL rep over the phone this time last year. Unless something has changed, they should adjust the price. Keep in mind, that discount goes fast once its offered, so keep looking for it!!


I'm obsessed with checking.  Don't want to miss it!


----------



## mariab

DisMom829 said:


> How do you check to see how many rooms are left?



I first called DCL and the rep told me she had less than 100 rooms ...then I went online and category by category checked room availability and came up with about the same number actually less ..this however because they have GTY rooms and I can not see how many of those....I just looked today and I found 65 rooms btw all categories...It's time consuming but at the same time I am looking to see if I see a better stateroom to change to! Fingers crossed FLR comes out but I won't hold my breath on it!!


----------



## mariab

Yes they will adjust a FLR rate but you have to call they will not do this on their own...


----------



## carolynsanta

Lucas-which cruise are you looking for the FLR rate?


----------



## lucas

carolynsanta said:


> Lucas-which cruise are you looking for the FLR rate?


November 6, 2015, on the Magic out of Miami.


----------



## rachelm23

My friend works at DCL and the ships have all been sailing at capacity so I would expect any sort of discounts anytime soon.


----------



## tigger2002

zymurgy1999 said:


> My personal opinion is that they are trying to get everyone comfortable with the higher prices so that when they release future discounts, that, compared to years past are not really discounts, that a sense of urgency is created to book this "special" rate or risk losing it and either being shut out of taking a cruise entirely or having to pay the new jacked up prices.  The Florida Resident discount that they are offering for the October 31 cruise on the Fantasy is a joke, but it is so discounted from the full price rate that it appears as though it is a deal.  I wish that we could all just go on strike for a while and force them to deal with the nonsense that they have pulled over the last few months, but it will not happen.



The ships are full so they can charge any price they want.  Disney, like most cruise lines, keep saying that the cost are going up all of the time while oil is at record lows and inflation is less than 2% (according to the government).  We have been on numerous Disney cruises but just can't pay that much anymore, so we are going to Alaska next year with Royal Caribbean.  Sad but true.

<


----------



## Jordan'sMom

November 20, 2015 Thanksgiving cruise on the Wonder out of Galveston just added:
IGT ($1330pp, $2833.50 2A total)
OGT ($1400pp, $2973.50 2A total)
VGT ($1715 pp, $3603.50 2A total)

I've been checking numerous times a day hoping for a deal.  That's a huge reduction over the the going rate.  I just booked VGT!


----------



## DisMom829

Jordan'sMom said:


> November 20, 2015 Thanksgiving cruise on the Wonder out of Galveston just added:
> IGT ($1330pp, $2833.50 2A total)
> OGT ($1400pp, $2973.50 2A total)
> VGT ($1715 pp, $3603.50 2A total)
> 
> I've been checking numerous times a day hoping for a deal.  That's a huge reduction over the the going rate.  I just booked VGT!



OMG!!  Now to make the decision to either keep our week at Disney World or cancel and book the cruise.  DW is paid for via DVC and we have PAP's.  Just out the cost of food.  Oh what to do...what to do.


----------



## SixtoMouse

Nov 20 2015  wonder Galveston MTO rate 
11a 2413 2a
09b 2763 2a
5b 3393 2a 

In case someone is interested


----------



## SixtoMouse

Fantasy MTO rates
Nov 7 5a 2843 2a 
Nov 14 5a 2678 2a


----------



## Justacruiser

Thank you all for watching the site while I was out.  Will give an updated report later today!


----------



## Angeejoe

Justacruiser said:


> Thank you all for watching the site while I was out.  Will give an updated report later today!



I hope that you had a great trip!


----------



## Danielle loomis

Just a cruiser, quick question. The October 24 fantasy is Mco but not FLR, do you think there's a possibility or no way.. Also there is a VGT rate, think it can go OGT? Thanks


----------



## Justacruiser

Not a chance IMHO for an OGT (only 8 left total).  If you are not MTO then I would book the VGT.  If they do open the FLR you can always change it if it is cheaper.  Unlike MTO, they allow you to change a booking when a FLR pops up.


----------



## Amw1064

Danielle loomis said:


> Just a cruiser, quick question. The October 24 fantasy is Mco but not FLR, do you think there's a possibility or no way.. Also there is a VGT rate, think it can go OGT? Thanks


Book your cruise already!!!


----------



## Danielle loomis

I was told by them that I could not change anything once I booked VGT, even if FLR came up, is that right?


----------



## Justacruiser

from what I understand, you can change from VGT to a FLR, contact DCL directly to verify.


----------



## Danielle loomis

I contacted them and you unfortunately can not..


----------



## mariab

You can not change from any *gt to FLR...you can only be price matched to FLR if purchased regular price...I don't know about GTY though....


----------



## carolynsanta

Hello!
Any change the 10/31 Fantasy will offer any GT Rates? Mother in law wanting to join our cruise but she is not in Florida so can't use the FLR. This one is expensive!!


----------



## goNDmay9

Welcome Back @Justacruiser !!!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the discounts for today 9/24/2015

*GT NEW (2)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,225.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/18/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT $2,194.00

*GT (11)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 VGT $2,970.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 IGT $2,858.00 OGT $2,956.00 VGT $3,334.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 VGT $3,225.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/18/2015 OGT $1,994.00 VGT $2,194.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT $2,195.00 VGT $2,485.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT $1,885.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 OGT $2,974.00 VGT $3,604.00

FLR (1)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/V $2,679.00 5B

MTO NEW (1)
Wonder Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 11B MTO/O $2,064.00 9C

MTO (11)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 MTO/V $2,646.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/V $2,889.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 MTO/V $2,844.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/V $2,679.00 5A
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/O $1,545.00 9B MTO/V $1,945.00 7A
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 11C MTO/O $2,751.00 9C
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 11B MTO/O $2,751.00 9C MTO/V $3,501.00 5B
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 11B MTO/O $3,374.00 9C
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $1,961.00 MTO/O $2,101.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 11B MTO/O $2,064.00 9C
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I $2,414.00 11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B


----------



## Ofinn

tigger2002 said:


> The ships are full so they can charge any price they want.  Disney, like most cruise lines, keep saying that the cost are going up all of the time while oil is at record lows and inflation is less than 2% (according to the government).  We have been on numerous Disney cruises but just can't pay that much anymore, so we are going to Alaska next year with Royal Caribbean.  Sad but true.
> 
> <


Only 1865 people on our Hawaii cruise. I dont even think all the dining rooms were open for second seating. Not a lot of discounts offered for this cruise, but there seemed to be alot of disney employees cruising.


----------



## Trera

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the discounts for today 9/24/2015
> 
> *GT NEW (2)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,225.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/18/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT $2,194.00
> 
> *GT (11)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 VGT $2,970.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 IGT $2,858.00 OGT $2,956.00 VGT $3,334.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 VGT $3,225.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/18/2015 OGT $1,994.00 VGT $2,194.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/23/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT $2,195.00 VGT $2,485.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT $1,885.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 VGT $4,351.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
> Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 OGT $2,974.00 VGT $3,604.00
> 
> FLR (1)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/V $2,679.00 5B
> 
> MTO NEW (1)
> Wonder Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 11B MTO/O $2,064.00 9C
> 
> MTO (11)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 MTO/V $2,646.00 5A
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/V $2,889.00 5A
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 MTO/V $2,844.00 5A
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/V $2,679.00 5A
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/O $1,545.00 9B MTO/V $1,945.00 7A
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 11C MTO/O $2,751.00 9C
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 11B MTO/O $2,751.00 9C MTO/V $3,501.00 5B
> Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 11B MTO/O $3,374.00 9C
> Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $1,961.00 MTO/O $2,101.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 11B MTO/O $2,064.00 9C
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I $2,414.00 11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B


Wish i could jump on that FLR on the Fantasy but the timing is not good.


----------



## lucas

The DCL website looks totally different today!  Before, you could put in your date and put FLR for a Florida Resident discount and see if it was available.  But, I don't see a place to put in a code any more.  Am I missing it?


----------



## OKW Lover

lucas said:


> The DCL website looks totally different today!  Before, you could put in your date and put FLR for a Florida Resident discount and see if it was available.  But, I don't see a place to put in a code any more.  Am I missing it?


Instead of using the side-bar on the DCL landing site, click on the menu item that says "Search for a Cruise".  This will bring up the more full-featured search page.


----------



## lucas

OKW Lover said:


> Instead of using the side-bar on the DCL landing site, click on the menu item that says "Search for a Cruise".  This will bring up the more full-featured search page.


Sorry, I'm not seeing "search for a cruise" anywhere on the new website.  On the old one, that is how it was - but the whole site has changed.  Maybe I'm just not seeing where it lets you put in a code as it did before?


----------



## Ofinn

lucas said:


> Sorry, I'm not seeing "search for a cruise" anywhere on the new website.  On the old one, that is how it was - but the whole site has changed.  Maybe I'm just not seeing where it lets you put in a code as it did before?


I still get the old site on my phone. I find that with the old site there's more rooms available on cruises that I've been pricing out then when I price them out with the new site. The new site shows very limited room selection. It's weird. I don't know about the FLR hopefully you can figure it out.


----------



## lucas

I was able to access the old site thru Firefox.  (Explorer goes to the new site.)


----------



## Justacruiser

update coming this morning 9/30


----------



## lucas

Justacruiser said:


> update coming this morning 9/30


Fingers crossed - Nov 6/Miami!


----------



## Justacruiser

wow, just looked at the website.  looks like this thread might be done.  I will have to research and see if there is an easy way to pull the information.  This looks like it could take me double or triple the time, of which I just don't have right now.  Will review the database and see what I can figure out.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## zymurgy1999

What is everyone seeing on the site that I am not seeing.  When I pull the site up it is identical to the one that we have all become accustomed to.


----------



## bsh117

I'm using Firefox on my PC and I see the old site.  But when I use my mobile, I see the new site.


----------



## zymurgy1999

bsh117 said:


> I'm using Firefox on my PC and I see the old site.  But when I use my mobile, I see the new site.
> 
> View attachment 126580



Is this not the "old" site?  Not sure where I see the difference.


----------



## LeslieG

I've also been wondering about reports of a new site.     I still see the old one too.


----------



## Ofinn

The new website is going to make searching for the discounts and predicting what cruises may be discounted very difficult. I get completely different room availability between the the old and new websites. I think its just a matter of time before firefox has the new site. If you have a cruise booked and want to modify it you will be switched over to the old site. I have a feeling it's just a matter of time before that changes too.


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

Disney seems to make their pricing as opaque as possible. Decide first and then they will give you the price. But most people make cost based decisions. 

Disgusted with Disney price hiding on their cruise site and their resort site.


----------



## mariab

What does the site everyone is looking at look like ? Confused


----------



## LeslieG

What about searching on a different website like Travelocity, Expedia?


----------



## zymurgy1999

For some reason I just don't see what everyone else is seeing.  What I do see is that they added a new FLR for the November 14 cruise on the Fantasy which appears to be the same deal as the October 31 cruise.  

What I also see is the webcam for the Port of Miami (where I live) as the Sail Away Party takes place for the first Miami cruise on the Magic as it prepares to sail away with my dream of getting an FLR this fall.


----------



## lanejudy

Here's another thread talking about the new DCL website; I believe there are some pictures (post #7 at least):
http://www.disboards.com/threads/looks-like-dcl-is-getting-a-new-website.3449679/

I'm using Google Chrome and still see the "old" website.  But I haven't had time this week to mess around with different browsers or clearing cookies, etc.


----------



## Justacruiser

Ofinn said:


> The new website is going to make searching for the discounts and predicting what cruises may be discounted very difficult. I get completely different room availability between the the old and new websites. I think its just a matter of time before firefox has the new site. If you have a cruise booked and want to modify it you will be switched over to the old site. I have a feeling it's just a matter of time before that changes too.



that's what I am afraid of, still going to research though.


----------



## Justacruiser

Just want to thank everyone for the year and a half thread.  And this is the 1,999th comment and over 292,000 views.  WOW!  Thank you all!

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## houseofduck

lucas said:


> The DCL website looks totally different today!  Before, you could put in your date and put FLR for a Florida Resident discount and see if it was available.  But, I don't see a place to put in a code any more.  Am I missing it?



I don't see the new site yet on my laptop, but I see it on my phone.  I couldn't find a place to enter the FLR and MTO codes, but you could still go to special offers and it appears that the search engine puts the code in for you.


----------



## kimkreis

Wow I just checked the new website.  I checked an early March Fantasy cruise.  In all the March cruises there was only a 400 dollar difference between inside and verandah?  On all the cruises in March.  And the prices were more reflective of Verandah prices rather than inside prices.  What gives?


----------



## Ofinn

GT rates available for 12/4 out of Galveston. About a 1200 dollar price drop for a family of four. These are the best GT rates I've seen in a very long time. 3,007 for a family of four in a IGT and 3,217 for OGT. My husband has vacation this week so hmm... We were planning on doing a five day cruise in Feb just to tide us over to our transatlantic next September, but this cruise is only 400.00 dollars more and has 2 more days.  It's a short flight, less time off work, no jet lag, key west would be a new port, hotels in Houston are much cheaper than Miami.... as you can see I'm tying to talk myself out of it. LOL  They let me put a 24 hold on an OGT so I'm going to sleep on it.  I have a feeling this might be the best GT rate I see for a while.


----------



## Justacruiser

Ok, so I was bummed this morning!  Somehow over time this thread has become of what I do daily.  Even though I have been busy with a new additional job 90 days ago, by the way I got extended another 90 days.

Anyway, went to pull up the DCL site and up comes the old format for me!  SO..................  heres what out there.

*GT NEW (2)
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT $2,344.00

*GT CHANGES (2)
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT $1,885.00 VGT $2,185.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00

*GT ALL (12)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1,533.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $1,693.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 IGT $2,858.00 OGT $2,956.00 VGT $3,334.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,225.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/18/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT VGT $2,194.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT $1,885.00 VGT $2,185.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 IGT $2,451.00 OGT $3,401.00 VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 IGT $2,834.00 OGT $2,974.00 VGT $3,604.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT $2,344.00

FLR NEW (1)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,679.00 5A

FLR ALL (2)
* 
*Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,679.00 5B
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,679.00 5A

MTO NEW (1)
Wonder Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 11B MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00

MTO CHANGES (1)
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I $2,414.00 11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00 5B

MTO ALL (10)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,889.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,844.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,679.00 5A
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,545.00 9B MTO/V $1,945.00 7A
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 11B MTO/O $2,751.00 9C MTO/V $3,501.00 5B
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 11B MTO/O $3,374.00 9C MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $1,961.00 MTO/O $2,101.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 11B MTO/O $2,064.00 9C MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I $2,414.00 11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00 5B
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 11B MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00

Have a great DCL day!

22 Days until PC!


----------



## Shea&Van

Thanks for ALL your efforts Justacruiser!  I always look forward to seeing your updates.  I too wish the new website wasn't so wonky! 

Have a happy day!


----------



## lucas

Thanks for the update!


----------



## mariab

Thanks for the update!


----------



## katellynne

Ofinn said:


> GT rates available for 12/4 out of Galveston. About a 1200 dollar price drop for a family of four. These are the best GT rates I've seen in a very long time. 3,007 for a family of four in a IGT and 3,217 for OGT. My husband has vacation this week so hmm... We were planning on doing a five day cruise in Feb just to tide us over to our transatlantic next September, but this cruise is only 400.00 dollars more and has 2 more days.  It's a short flight, less time off work, no jet lag, key west would be a new port, hotels in Houston are much cheaper than Miami.... as you can see I'm tying to talk myself out of it. LOL  They let me put a 24 hold on an OGT so I'm going to sleep on it.  I have a feeling this might be the best GT rate I see for a while.




What did you decide to do?  I did this itinerary 2 years ago, and it is a favorite.  Key West is a really fun port!!


----------



## Weedy

The FL Res disclounts are not showing up for me. Any idea why??


----------



## bsh117

Weedy said:


> The FL Res disclounts are not showing up for me. Any idea why??



There aren't any available?


----------



## Weedy

They were just posted as new. They are gone already?? I was wondering with the new webpage is it harder to see them. I still see the old page. Can anyone still see the Fl Res discounts??


----------



## bsh117

The new website also makes it difficult to see FLR rates.


----------



## dmunsil

I see both 11/14 and 10/31 for FLR discounts, just verandah, using the old site. On the new site, I can't figure out how to view Florida resident discounts.


----------



## Weedy

Where are the site do you see it? I've looked uder Special Offers and also looked at the cruise dates.


----------



## bsh117

Looks like you can still see the old site. Just search for a cruise the regular way, not under special offers and input the FLR code.


----------



## Weedy

The problem with that is you have to search every possible cruise to see a Fl Res discount.


----------



## bsh117

Yup, this is what justacruiser does for us every time.

But I thought you were looking for a cruise that was just posted?


----------



## Weedy

Finding the Fl Resident Discounts

I think I was able to answer my own question
They are not showing up on the 1st page that list discounts



You need to get to this page. I was able to click on Castaway Club then find cruises. It then brought me to this page where I could type in the FLR code.


Now the Fl Res discounts for November showed up.


----------



## Ofinn

katellynne said:


> What did you decide to do?  I did this itinerary 2 years ago, and it is a favorite.  Key West is a really fun port!!



It's booked. Cheap cruise, cheap ports, hotels are cheap this time of year. I couldn't pass it up. I just need rental car prices to come down, and I'll be all set.


----------



## lucas

Strange, but the old website is *back* when I just checked it in Explorer.


----------



## Justacruiser

I was able to sue the old website today!  Here are the discounts listed for 10/5/2015

*GT (12)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1,533.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $1,693.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 IGT $2,858.00 OGT $2,956.00 VGT $3,334.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,225.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/18/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT VGT $2,194.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT $1,885.00 VGT $2,185.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,351.00
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 IGT OGT $3,401.00 VGT
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 IGT OGT $2,974.00 VGT $3,604.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT

FLR (2)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,679.00 5B
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,679.00 5A


MTO (9)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,889.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,679.00 5A
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,545.00 9B MTO/V $1,945.00 7A
Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 11B MTO/O $2,751.00 9C MTO/V $3,501.00 5B
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 11B MTO/O $337.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $1,961.00 11B MTO/O $2,101.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 11B MTO/O $2,064.00 9C MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I $2,414.00 11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00 5B
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 11B MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00


----------



## zymurgy1999

I have finally been punted to the new site.  Can someone please explain to me how to add the FLR rate to see what is available, or is this now impossible?  I know that I can visit the special rates section and that filter will then be placed at the top of the search page (I did this for MTO), but there is nowhere to click on the FLR page even though we know that there are two rates out there.  I am becoming more and more fed up with this cruise line each day.  Unless they blow us away with something really spectacular over the next few months I am not certain if we will be sailing with Disney again at this point.


----------



## Justacruiser

it will be in the same location you saw the MTO, if there are any


----------



## zymurgy1999

Yes, but those of us in the know understand that there is either a lag between the actual release of these discounts and them showing up on this page and sometimes they do not show up at all.  This morning I was able to check on the old site and confirm that the October 31 and November 14 Fantasy sailings still had FLR rates, but they did not show up in the discount section.  I entered them on the old site into the box where we used to put the FLR or MTO codes.

Does this mean that we are unable to access this "backdoor" way to see offered discounts?


----------



## houseofduck

zymurgy1999 said:


> Yes, but those of us in the know understand that there is either a lag between the actual release of these discounts and them showing up on this page and sometimes they do not show up at all.  This morning I was able to check on the old site and confirm that the October 31 and November 14 Fantasy sailings still had FLR rates, but they did not show up in the discount section.  I entered them on the old site into the box where we used to put the FLR or MTO codes.
> 
> Does this mean that we are unable to access this "backdoor" way to see offered discounts?



I don't always get the new site, but when I did, it looked like the special offer rates were being pulled directly from the database.  On the old site, the special offers page was a separate page from the "Find a Cruise" page where you put in the code.  It looked like Disney was manually updating the special offers page and it wasn't always up to date.  However, with the new site seemingly pulling directly from the database, I would expect that if you could see it on the "find a cruise" page from the old site, you would be able to see it under special offers on the new site.  Maybe the two sites are working off of different databases.  With Disney IT, you never know!

UPDATE:  I just went to the new site and it looks different from the last time I saw it.  It looks like the old page that they manually updated.  Last time I looked at the special offer rates on the new site, it showed a listing similar to the listing you get when you go to find a regular cruise (results similar to the results on the find a cruise page).


----------



## Ofinn

zymurgy1999 said:


> Yes, but those of us in the know understand that there is either a lag between the actual release of these discounts and them showing up on this page and sometimes they do not show up at all.  This morning I was able to check on the old site and confirm that the October 31 and November 14 Fantasy sailings still had FLR rates, but they did not show up in the discount section.  I entered them on the old site into the box where we used to put the FLR or MTO codes.
> 
> Does this mean that we are unable to access this "backdoor" way to see offered discounts?


I would call. We have been able to book a few cruises with interlines rates and there is definitely a lag time between when dcl releases them until they show up on any of the TA sites. Sometimes up to 2 weeks.Im thinking its probably the same for FLR and MTO.


----------



## Justacruiser

I for one do not like the new site at all.  I understand the bells and whistle aspect, but I won't be able to access as much information in the future once the make the full conversion.


----------



## zalansky

I only see the new website and for the life of me, I can't figure out where to put in a code.


----------



## bhc2000

Hello, thank you for the great work.  Any guess for *GT rates for the 12/18/2015 or 12/21/2015 Dream 3-night cruises?  DCL has the rates way high around Christmas.  Looks like the Dream had some *GT for the 3-night and 4-night in December 2014.  Many thanks.


----------



## Ofinn

I don't like the new site either. The old one was so much easier.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

zalansky said:


> I only see the new website and for the life of me, I can't figure out where to put in a code.


It's my understanding that there isn't a place to put in a code, as on the old site.  Unless it's part of the actual booking process, after you've selected a cruise, picked rooms, etc.  As part of the "Check Out" process.


----------



## Ofinn

PrincessShmoo said:


> It's my understanding that there isn't a place to put in a code, as on the old site.  Unless it's part of the actual booking process, after you've selected a cruise, picked rooms, etc.  As part of the "Check Out" process.



The site is probably better for some people, but for those of us that are discount hunters or for those of those that like to predict which cruises will be discounted the site gets a double thumbs down.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Are the rates quoted from 10/5 that are listed, per person in a dbl occ room, or for both people combined total?
We haven't gone for 2 yrs and thinking of another in the next yr or so and I am wondering just how much the price has gone up.


----------



## Ofinn

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Are the rates quoted from 10/5 that are listed, per person in a dbl occ room, or for both people combined total?
> We haven't gone for 2 yrs and thinking of another in the next yr or so and I am wondering just how much the price has gone up.



The prices listed are double occupancy. Prices have gone up a lot. You can still find some decent prices on certain cruises during the offseason. Cruises that sail out of Galveston, San Juan or Miami are more apt to have last minute discounted rates. You will also find good rates on repositioning cruises. I rarely see a discount on an Alaska cruise.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Again, I just want to be sure I am seeing these correct? I understand that its 2 people in a room(double), but is price per person or price is for both combined?


----------



## Justacruiser

The rate I provide is for 2 adults plus the taxes and fees


----------



## n2mm

I tried to use the site again today.  I got the survey before I even started.  I just give up every time I try to use the site.  Doesn't matter if I'm using my iPad or pc.  They should've left the classic site running before forcing us to use the new one.  I enjoy visiting this thread, but don't see how you can keep it going now.  Thank you for doing this.


----------



## houseofduck

I still get the old site and looked for discounts for November and December.  I'm doing this manually, so I don't know if I found everything.  I don't think there were any new discounts for MTO and FLR in the Caribbean and Bahamas.  But, there were a few new *GTs.

Changed *GT 
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1532.54 OGT $1612.54 VGT $1692.54
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 IGT $2833.50 OGT $2,974.00 VGT $3,604.00

New *GT
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/30/2015 IGT $1252.54 OGT  VGT $1412.54
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1994.00 VGT 

This was the post I used as my base.



Justacruiser said:


> I was able to sue the old website today!  Here are the discounts listed for 10/5/2015
> 
> *GT (12)
> Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1,533.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $1,693.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 IGT $2,858.00 OGT $2,956.00 VGT $3,334.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,225.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 10/18/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT VGT $2,194.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT $1,885.00 VGT $2,185.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/4/2015 IGT OGT VGT $4,351.00
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 IGT OGT $3,401.00 VGT
> Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 IGT OGT $2,974.00 VGT $3,604.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT
> 
> FLR (2)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,679.00 5B
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $0.00 FLR/V $2,679.00 5A
> 
> 
> MTO (9)
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,889.00 5A
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,679.00 5A
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,545.00 9B MTO/V $1,945.00 7A
> Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise 10/18/2015 MTO/I $2,001.00 11B MTO/O $2,751.00 9C MTO/V $3,501.00 5B
> Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 11B MTO/O $337.00 MTO/V $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $1,961.00 11B MTO/O $2,101.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 11B MTO/O $2,064.00 9C MTO/V $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I $2,414.00 11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00 5B
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 11B MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00


----------



## n2mm

I saw that November 30th one.  That's a pretty good deal.  Also a Christmas cruise. I've been looking too when the website lets me.  Using my iPad is a pita as it constantly has to reload.


----------



## houseofduck

I didn't see a Christmas cruise.  I really didn't go that far into December.

But, I do see a change in FLR and MTO rates.

Change FLR
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $2538.32 9D FLR/V $2,679.00 5A

Change MTO
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,545.00 9B MTO/V $0.00

New MTO
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 11A MTO/O $1,854.00 9C MTO/V $0.00


----------



## katds10

The Wonder 7 night cruises for the first half of December come up at first with the GT rates but then when I click on either of those cruises, I get this message 
*"Additional Staterooms Are Not Available*
Sorry! We're unable to offer an additional stateroom for this cruise.
Remove this stateroom or change your party." 
Weird. I would think if there were no rooms available on those cruises for my party of 4, the prices for each category would not have come up initially (other cruises will say unavailable instead for just certain categories).


----------



## Ofinn

Ty


katds10 said:


> The Wonder 7 night cruises for the first half of December come up at first with the GT rates but then when I click on either of those cruises, I get this message
> *"Additional Staterooms Are Not Available*
> Sorry! We're unable to offer an additional stateroom for this cruise.
> Remove this stateroom or change your party."
> Weird. I would think if there were no rooms available on those cruises for my party of 4, the prices for each category would not have come up initially (other cruises will say unavailable instead for just certain categories).


Try pricing it out through Costco travel. I find this is the best way to price out cruises from any cruise line. All the cruise lines have glitchy websites. This new DCL website is really bad.


----------



## houseofduck

katds10 said:


> The Wonder 7 night cruises for the first half of December come up at first with the GT rates but then when I click on either of those cruises, I get this message
> *"Additional Staterooms Are Not Available*
> Sorry! We're unable to offer an additional stateroom for this cruise.
> Remove this stateroom or change your party."
> Weird. I would think if there were no rooms available on those cruises for my party of 4, the prices for each category would not have come up initially (other cruises will say unavailable instead for just certain categories).



I just tried the OGT rate for the Dec. 11 Wonder cruise.  I didn't get the error you mention.  I did it for a party of 2.

I tried again starting with a party of 4 and I don't see a GT rate.  I think the problem might be with the party of 4.


----------



## winniedapooh

Hes anyone seen anything for an early January 7 day out of PC...but for the right price I would try Miami??? TIA


----------



## houseofduck

I think it is a little too soon for January.


----------



## n2mm

I agree, often the rooms that fit 4 or more are not always available.  We now book 2 cabins with 3 each and one of the grandgirls will bunk with us.


----------



## bastraker

I count 93 rooms available on the the Dream 3 night on 11/27. Does anyone think they will do a VGT rate that's lower than what they are currently offering?

Last year we did this cruise for $1000 lower than what is currently being offered. I just can't see paying an extra $1000 for the same thing!! I found good airfare but I just can't pay that high rate for the cruise.


----------



## winniedapooh

I know it is a bit early, lol...but I can hope.  Hoping/Looking for first week of January! 




houseofduck said:


> I think it is a little too soon for January.


----------



## houseofduck

Horror of horror...

I've now been moved to the new site on all of my devices! 

But, if you look at the special offers, on the right hand side, there is a "Book Now" button under "See all available sailings" for MTO and FLR.  I think this gives the same result as entering the code on the old site.


----------



## houseofduck

Here's what I see for FLR and MTO.  It's not so easy to see the *GTs.

FLR (2)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/I $2398.00 FLR/O $2538.00 FLR/V $0
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $2538.00 FLR/V $2,679.00


MTO (9)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $2608.00 MTO/O $2748.00 MTO/V
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,679.00 5A
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,545.00 9B MTO/V
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 11B MTO/O $337.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 11/06/2015 MTO/I $1,960.00 MTO/O $2,100.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 11B MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I $2,414.00 11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00 5B
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 11B MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V


----------



## n2mm

speaking of codes, where do you put the disney visa code now?  It use to be DCC but haven't done it in a long while.


----------



## houseofduck

I went through the process to book a cruise all the way through to the payment page.  I didn't see a place to put a code in anywhere.  Where did you put the DCC code on the old site?


----------



## n2mm

houseofduck said:


> I went through the process to book a cruise all the way through to the payment page.  I didn't see a place to put a code in anywhere.  Where did you put the DCC code on the old site?



I remember there was a code box, but can't remember if it was at the beginning or at the end, but before you pay your deposit.  The last time we booked it was the DVC member discount and no other discounts were allowed.


----------



## Dismama2

Do you feel there is ANY chance that Dream cruises will be discounted the end of Jan? We have family that wants to go on a cruise, and I don't know if the higher price is justifiable. I asked DH how much more DCL would be worth paying, and he didn't answer.... We were thinking maybe RCL, but I think I might cry looking at the Dream in port with us.


----------



## vinotinto

Is it me, or there hasn't been a lot of *GT rates for the 3-night Dream? We have a 4-day break in Feb, but the prices for the Dream are literally more than twice the price for RCCL for the same itinerary, same dates. Even with my placeholder credit, the price per night is $900 for 2A2C in an OV. Maybe we'll just stay put for Feb.


----------



## houseofduck

Dismama2 said:


> Do you feel there is ANY chance that Dream cruises will be discounted the end of Jan? We have family that wants to go on a cruise, and I don't know if the higher price is justifiable. I asked DH how much more DCL would be worth paying, and he didn't answer.... We were thinking maybe RCL, but I think I might cry looking at the Dream in port with us.



There were two Dream cruises in November with GT rates.  I think January is similar to November in terms of discounts.  But, I looked at the last 3 and 4 night cruises in January and it looks like although there are quite a few open categories, many of them are GTY right now.   It seems that of all of the ships, the Dream has the fewest discounts.  But, of all of the months, I think January is probably more likely than others to have discounts for the Dream.



vinotinto said:


> Is it me, or there hasn't been a lot of *GT rates for the 3-night Dream? We have a 4-day break in Feb, but the prices for the Dream are literally more than twice the price for RCCL for the same itinerary, same dates. Even with my placeholder credit, the price per night is $900 for 2A2C in an OV. Maybe we'll just stay put for Feb.



I think you are right.  The Dream seems to have the fewest discounts.


----------



## Dismama2

I got MTO on 3 nights on the Dream both 2 and 4 years ago- they got me hooked and took the discounts away! Boo! 

Any guesses when discounts (MTO or FLR) would come out IF they were to?


----------



## houseofduck

For the end of January, I would think that MTO or FLR rates would come out at the end of November (60 days in advance).  A few years ago, we were waiting on a discount for the end of November or early December.  The discount for one of the cruises we were waiting for didn't come until about 35 days before the cruise.  That's the longest I have had to wait for a discount to appear.  I had almost given up!


----------



## bastraker

I want to book the 3 night Dream for 11/27. There still seems to be a lot of rooms available. Does anyone think the price will go VGT or should I just book the GTY that is available now?

It's a lot more than we paid last year for the same exact cruise. Anyone think I should hold out a little longer - I'm 38 days out (if that matters)?


----------



## houseofduck

Here's what I see for FLR and MTO today.

New MTO
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,844.00

FLR (2)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/I $2398.00 FLR/O $2538.00 FLR/V $0
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $2538.00 FLR/V $2,679.00


MTO (9)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $2608.00 11C MTO/O $2748.00 9D MTO/V $2889.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,844.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,679.00 5A
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 MTO/I $3,094.00 11B MTO/O $337.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 11/06/2015 MTO/I $1,961.00 MTO/O $2,101.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 11B MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I $2,414.00 11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00 5B
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 11B MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V


----------



## houseofduck

Ok, I gave *GT a shot.  It's not very easy with the new site.  So, I may have missed something.

New *GT
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/30/2015 IGT $1,253.00 OGT  VGT $1,413.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT

Changes *GT
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT $1,885.00 VGT
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $1,454.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00

*GT (11)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1,533.00 OGT $1613.00 VGT $1,693.00
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/30/2015 IGT $1,253.00 OGT  VGT $1,413.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 IGT $2,858.00 OGT $2,956.00 VGT $3,334.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,225.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT $1,885.00 VGT
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $1,454.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00
Wonder, 14-Night Eastern Panama Canal Cruise 10/23/2015 IGT $3,374.00 OGT $3,850.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT VGT 
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 IGT OGT $2,974.00 VGT $3,604.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT


----------



## houseofduck

bastraker said:


> I want to book the 3 night Dream for 11/27. There still seems to be a lot of rooms available. Does anyone think the price will go VGT or should I just book the GTY that is available now?
> 
> It's a lot more than we paid last year for the same exact cruise. Anyone think I should hold out a little longer - I'm 38 days out (if that matters)?



Could you do the 11/30 4 night?  It now has an IGT and VGT!  I think it is a new discount, so if 11/27 gets one, it will probably be soon.


----------



## n2mm

houseofduck said:


> Could you do the 11/30 4 night?  It now has an IGT and VGT!  I think it is a new discount, so if 11/27 gets one, it will probably be soon.



Actually the 11/30 prices have been around for more than a week now.  I was very tempted by this one.  That is a great price.


----------



## bastraker

houseofduck said:


> Could you do the 11/30 4 night?  It now has an IGT and VGT!  I think it is a new discount, so if 11/27 gets one, it will probably be soon.



Thanks for the heads up. My kids are in school - that's why we only do the 3 night weekend cruise. I wish I could do this one!! I just bought my airfare today for the 11/27 cruise. I was gonna buy the cruise today, but maybe I will wait a day or two if you think it might get a discount!!

I hate this waiting!!


----------



## houseofduck

bastraker said:


> Thanks for the heads up. My kids are in school - that's why we only do the 3 night weekend cruise. I wish I could do this one!! I just bought my airfare today for the 11/27 cruise. I was gonna buy the cruise today, but maybe I will wait a day or two if you think it might get a discount!!
> 
> I hate this waiting!!



I thought the 11/30 discount was new, but n2mm has seen it out for over a week now.  I'm not sure if 11/27 will get a discount, but from looking at http://www.cruisefish.net, the prices haven't gone up since opening day for this cruise.  Many of the available categories are in GTY right now.  But, it does look like the other available categories have quite a few rooms available.  Sometimes, discounts seem to appear on Fridays.  Sunday night is another good time for discounts.

Another indicator I think justacruiser uses is the availability of main dining.  On the new site, I can't figure out where you would go to select dining seating.


----------



## bastraker

houseofduck said:


> I thought the 11/30 discount was new, but n2mm has seen it out for over a week now.  I'm not sure if 11/27 will get a discount, but from looking at http://www.cruisefish.net, the prices haven't gone up since opening day for this cruise.  Many of the available categories are in GTY right now.  But, it does look like the other available categories have quite a few rooms available.  Sometimes, discounts seem to appear on Fridays.  Sunday night is another good time for discounts.
> 
> Another indicator I think justacruiser uses is the availability of main dining.  On the new site, I can't figure out where you would go to select dining seating.


 
Thanks! The wait is killing me.

I think I will check through this weekend and if a discount doesn't come by Monday, then I will just have to buy it.


----------



## emilymad

We were watching a 3 day Dream cruise over the summer.  The price had never gone up at all and 45 days before sailing there were still lots of cabins left.  Overnight all of the cabins filled up and they didn't drop the price.  I am assuming they offered the cabins to Cast Members, etc.


----------



## vinotinto

emilymad said:


> We were watching a 3 day Dream cruise over the summer.  The price had never gone up at all and 45 days before sailing there were still lots of cabins left.  Overnight all of the cabins filled up and they didn't drop the price.  I am assuming they offered the cabins to Cast Members, etc.


Interesting. Could it be that it was more booked up than initially thought? For example, could it be that individual cabins were showing as available, but in reality they were booked GTY?


----------



## houseofduck

An update for today on FLR and MTO:

Changed FLR
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/I $2398.00 FLR/O $2538.00 FLR/V $2,679.00

FLR (2)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 FLR/I $2398.00 FLR/O $2538.00 FLR/V $2,679.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 FLR/I $0.00 FLR/O $2538.00 FLR/V $2,679.00

Changed MTO
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $2608.00 MTO/O $2748.00 MTO/V $2,888.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I  11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00 5B

MTO (7)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $2608.00 MTO/O $2748.00 MTO/V $2,888.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,679.00 5A
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 11/06/2015 MTO/I $1,960.00 MTO/O $2,100.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 11B MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I  11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00 5B
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 11B MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V


----------



## houseofduck

Here's what I see for *GT rates.

New *GT
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/04/2015 IGT $1,445.00 OGT $1,775.00 VGT $2,095.00

Change *GT
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/30/2015 IGT  OGT VGT $1,413.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00 VGT

*GT (11)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1,533.00 OGT $1613.00 VGT $1,693.00
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/30/2015 IGT  OGT VGT $1,413.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 IGT $2,858.00 OGT $2,956.00 VGT $3,334.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,225.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT VGT
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $1,454.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/04/2015 IGT $1,445.00 OGT $1,775.00 VGT $2,095.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 IGT OGT $2,974.00 VGT $3,604.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT


----------



## kamgen

Any clues why the FLR discount for the beginning of November is virtually non existent?? There are still rooms open at 1-3 weeks out...
hmmmm......


----------



## vinotinto

vinotinto said:


> Interesting. Could it be that it was more booked up than initially thought? For example, could it be that individual cabins were showing as available, but in reality they were booked GTY?


Never mind, I see that it's very clear in the new site when a category is in GTY.


----------



## Himmin

Praying for January discounts!!!


----------



## Kadie

Same here, we are holding out for FLR discounts in January.  Last year FLR discounts were abundant.  We did a mid December FLR Merrytime cruise.  FLR discounts are scarce this year which has me worried about our plan to hold out for January!


----------



## houseofduck

An update for today on FLR and MTO.  There aren't any new rates for either.  Now, there are no FLR rates showing.  I'm hoping the lack of rates are due to 30 and 60 days being close to Thanksgiving and Christmas cruises.

FLR (0)

MTO (7)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $2608.00 MTO/O $2748.00 MTO/V $2,888.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,679.00 5A
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 11/06/2015 MTO/I $1,960.00 MTO/O $2,100.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 11B MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I  MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00 5B
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Hoping for a FLR rate late January for the Dream.   Sure haven't been many for awhile.


----------



## houseofduck

Here's what I see for *GT,

New *GT:
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $1,394.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/04/2015 IGT $1,445.00 OGT $1,745.00 VGT $2,095.00

Changed *GT:
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/30/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,413.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT VGT

*GT (12)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1,533.00 OGT $1613.00 VGT $1,693.00
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/30/2015 IGT OGT VGT $1,413.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 IGT $2,858.00 OGT $2,956.00 VGT $3,334.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,225.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $1,685.00 OGT VGT
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $1,454.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $1,394.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/04/2015 IGT $1,445.00 OGT $1,745.00 VGT $2,095.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT VGT 
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 IGT OGT $2,974.00 VGT $3,604.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT


----------



## houseofduck

bastraker said:


> Thanks! The wait is killing me.
> 
> I think I will check through this weekend and if a discount doesn't come by Monday, then I will just have to buy it.



I didn't see anything for the 11/27 Dream cruise.  Sorry.


----------



## bastraker

houseofduck said:


> I didn't see anything for the 11/27 Dream cruise.  Sorry.



Thanks! I know I should just book today. I think I'm 32 days out - don't know if that makes a difference. Maybe I will book later.


----------



## houseofduck

A surprise update for MTO:

New MTO:
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,844.00

MTO (8)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/I $2608.00 MTO/O $2748.00 MTO/V $2,888.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,844.00 
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,679.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 11/06/2015 MTO/I $1,960.00 MTO/O $2,100.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00  MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I 11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00 
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00  MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V


----------



## houseofduck

Here's today's update.  There are no new updates for MTO and FLR.  There were a few changes for *GT.

Changed *GT:
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT OGT $1,885.00 VGT $2,185.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00 VGT

*GT (10)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1,533.00 OGT $1613.00 VGT $1,693.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 IGT $2,858.00 OGT $2,956.00 VGT $3,334.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,225.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT OGT $1,885.00 VGT $2,185.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $1,454.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $1,394.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/04/2015 IGT $1,445.00 OGT $1,745.00 VGT $2,095.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT


----------



## houseofduck

Keeping the thread alive until justacruiser gets back!  Here are the FLR and MTO discounts for today.

There are no FLR rates showing.  I am wondering if we can really see them.  The special offer page lists no FLR rates and that blocks me from going further to see all available rates for FLR.  So, until the main page gets updated, we probably won't be able to see any FLR rates.

MTO (7)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,844.00 
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,679.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 11/06/2015 MTO/I $1,960.00 MTO/O $2,100.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I 11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00 
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V


----------



## houseofduck

The first January *GT has appeared.  

New *GT
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $1,925.00

Changed *GT
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/04/2015 IGT  OGT $1,745.00 VGT $2,095.00

*GT (11)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1,533.00 OGT $1613.00 VGT $1,693.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 IGT $2,858.00 OGT $2,956.00 VGT $3,334.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,225.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT OGT $1,885.00 VGT $2,185.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $1,454.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $1,394.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/04/2015 IGT  OGT $1,745.00 VGT $2,095.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $1,925.00


----------



## Kadie

Excited to see the first offer for January!!!


----------



## houseofduck

Sunday night is the night that DCL changes the main page for special offers.  It doesn't look like much has changed for FLR and MTO.  There are still no sailings listed on the main page for FLR.

Changed MTO
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 11/06/2015 MTO/I  MTO/O $2,100.00 MTO/V

MTO (7)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,844.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,679.00
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 11/06/2015 MTO/I  MTO/O $2,100.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 MTO/I 11A MTO/O $2,764.00 9B MTO/V $3,394.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V


----------



## houseofduck

Not much to report for *GT either...

Changed *GT:
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/04/2015 IGT $1,445.00 OGT $1,745.00 VGT $2,095.00

*GT (10)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1,533.00 OGT $1613.00 VGT $1,693.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 11/7/2015 IGT $2,858.00 OGT $2,956.00 VGT $3,334.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/14/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $3,225.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT OGT $1,885.00 VGT $2,185.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,674.00 VGT $1,954.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $1,394.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/04/2015 IGT $1,445.00 OGT $1,745.00 VGT $2,095.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $1,925.00


----------



## houseofduck

Here's an update for MTO.  Still no FLR showing.  I'll try to post *GT later today.

New MTO
Wonder, 6-night Eastern Caribbean 1/4/2016 MTO/I $1,325 MTO/O $1,505

Changed MTO
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 MTO/O $2,063 MTO/V $0.00

MTO (5)
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 11/06/2015 MTO/I MTO/O $2,100.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 MTO/O $2,063 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V


----------



## Ofinn

Jan 10 out of San Juan has GT rates.


----------



## bsh117

Can anyone still see the old site?  I can't anymore.


----------



## OKW Lover

Ofinn said:


> Jan 10 out of San Juan has GT rates.


Interesting.  I was originally booked on that cruise and had to cancel.  How do I find what the VGT rates are?  I looked at the new site but don't see where to specify that.


----------



## Ofinn

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting.  I was originally booked on that cruise and had to cancel.  How do I find what the VGT rates are?  I looked at the new site but don't see where to specify that.


No VGT available only IGT and OGT. It will be in the first column. It will say guarantee inside room with restrictions or guarantee oceanview with restrictions.


----------



## OKW Lover

Ofinn said:


> No VGT available only IGT and OGT. It will be in the first column. It will say guarantee inside room with restrictions or guarantee oceanview with restrictions.


Thanks!


----------



## houseofduck

Here's an update for *GT.

New *GT
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/30/2015 IGT  OGT  VGT $1,413.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/13/2015 IGT  OGT $1,694.00 VGT 
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT

Changed *GT
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $1,954.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/04/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,745.00 VGT $0.00


*GT (10)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1,533.00 OGT $1613.00 VGT $1,693.00
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/30/2015 IGT  OGT  VGT $1,413.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/15/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $1,954.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $1,394.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/04/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,745.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/13/2015 IGT  OGT $1,694.00 VGT 
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $1,925.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT


----------



## houseofduck

Here's an update for MTO. Still no FLR showing. All of the current MTOs are out of Galveston.

Changed MTO
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $0.00

MTO (4)
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 6-night Eastern Caribbean 1/4/2016 MTO/I $1,325 MTO/O $1,505


----------



## houseofduck

Here's an update for *GT.

*GT (7)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $1,533.00 OGT $1613.00 VGT $1,693.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $1,394.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/13/2015 IGT OGT $1,694.00 VGT 
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $1,925.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT


----------



## houseofduck

i just noticed another January *GT.  It's a San Juan one!

New *GT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT  VGT

Changed *GT
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1613.00 VGT $1,693.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT $2,344.00
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT


*GT (8)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1613.00 VGT $1,693.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $1,394.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/13/2015 IGT OGT $1,694.00 VGT 
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT $2,344.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT  VGT


----------



## houseofduck

Here's an update for MTO.  The Wonder is getting all of the MTO love.

New MTO
Wonder, 7-night Southern Caribbean 1/17/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $2,256
Wonder, 7-night Southern Caribbean 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $2,256

MTO (6)
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/13/2015 MTO/I $1,924.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 6-night Eastern Caribbean 1/4/2016 MTO/I $1,325 MTO/O $1,505
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/17/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O  MTO/V $2,256
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O  MTO/V $2,256


----------



## houseofduck

Another *GT update.  Still no FLR showing.  I can't get past the first page to check.

New *GT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT  $2,186 VGT
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT  OGT VGT $3,073

Changed *GT
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $1,693.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT  $2,186 VGT $2,746

*GT (10)
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $1,693.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/13/2015 IGT OGT $1,694.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT  $2,186 VGT $2,746
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT  $2,186 VGT
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT  OGT  VGT $3,073


----------



## nemmie

Thank you so much for updating this. Keeping my eye on the Dream and Fantasty for Dec or Jan


----------



## Ofinn

Theres a GT rate on the Jan 24 SJC cruise


----------



## houseofduck

Ofinn said:


> Theres a GT rate on the Jan 24 SJC cruise



oops, I updated my update to include it!


----------



## Angeejoe

houseofduck said:


> Another *GT update.  Still no FLR showing.  I can't get past the first page to check.
> 
> New *GT
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT  $2,186 VGT
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT  OGT VGT $3,073
> 
> Changed *GT
> Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $1,693.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT  $2,186 VGT $2,746
> 
> *GT (10)
> Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/16/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $1,693.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $1,804.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/13/2015 IGT OGT $1,694.00 VGT
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1,994.00 VGT
> Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT  $2,186 VGT $2,746
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT  $2,186 VGT
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT  OGT  VGT $3,073



What do you guys think of the 1/23 VGT?  This is about $650 more for myself & spouse from VGT a 7 night Caribbean Cruise in October 2014, but this is a Star Wars cruise which DH would love. Plus he has to use about 2wks vacation up by the end of January. 

Anyone think there may be a better 7 night VGT price to come in/out of the USA in January?


----------



## Himmin

Praying for the 30th January to come available!!


----------



## houseofduck

Angeejoe said:


> What do you guys think of the 1/23 VGT?  This is about $650 more for myself & spouse from VGT a 7 night Caribbean Cruise in October 2014, but this is a Star Wars cruise which DH would love. Plus he has to use about 2wks vacation up by the end of January.
> 
> Anyone think there may be a better 7 night VGT price to come in/out of the USA in January?



I'm not sure if anything better will come along for the Fantasy.  It seems like DCL is not giving as many discounts as they were last year.


----------



## houseofduck

Finally, a discount has shown up for FLR.  Oddly though, the first page shows a discount for both the Jan. 17 and 24 San Juan cruises, but when I drill down, I only see Jan. 17.

FLR (2)
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean FLR/I $1,724  FLR/O   FLR/V $2,256
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean FLR/I $1,724  FLR/O   FLR/V $2,256

Updated:  I now see both dates.


----------



## houseofduck

Nothing new for the MTO discounts.

MTO (5)
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 6-night Eastern Caribbean 1/4/2016 MTO/I $1,325 MTO/O $1,505
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/17/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $2,256
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $2,256


----------



## houseofduck

Here's what I see for *GT.


Changed *GT
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $0.00

*GT (8)
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $0.00
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/13/2015 IGT OGT $1,694.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,746
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,073


----------



## Angeejoe

houseofduck said:


> I'm not sure if anything better will come along for the Fantasy.  It seems like DCL is not giving as many discounts as they were last year.



I kind of feel the same way. There's just no great deals out of the U.S. For January which I thought would be there for a 7 night. We're really talking about this & I know we need to act fast as it can disappear at any point. Plus my DH is estatic that it's a Star Wars cruise. 

Thanks @houseofduck for the response & keeping the thread alive!


----------



## Trera

houseofduck said:


> Finally, a discount has shown up for FLR.  Oddly though, the first page shows a discount for both the Jan. 17 and 24 San Juan cruises, but when I drill down, I only see Jan. 17.
> 
> FLR (1)
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean FLR/I $1,724  FLR/O   FLR/V $2,256


2 deluxe verandah rooms for 1/17 and 1 for 1/24 when I just checked.


----------



## tigger2002

Where do you see the VGT rates on the Disney Cruise site?  I am used to looking at the old site.  I was looking for the
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,746, but did not see it on the Disney site (that I can see).


.
Never mind, I see it NOW.


----------



## n2mm

houseofduck said:


> Here's what I see for *GT.
> 
> 
> Changed *GT
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $0.00
> 
> *GT (8)
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 11/29/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $1,504.00 VGT $0.00
> Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/13/2015 IGT OGT $1,694.00 VGT
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,746
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,073




That 1/23/16 is a Star Wars cruise.  While it's a good price, I don't think I could be on the ship with that many SW fanatics!


----------



## mariab

I still can not believe that there is no discounts on the 3-4 day cruises...I can not believe that we just got back from a full priced 4 night also...Not sure I will go again for full price.. Feeling frustrated....Is it just me??


----------



## Angeejoe

mariab said:


> I still can not believe that there is no discounts on the 3-4 day cruises...I can not believe that we just got back from a full priced 4 night also...Not sure I will go again for full price.. Feeling frustrated....Is it just me??



It's not just you


----------



## emilymad

mariab said:


> I still can not believe that there is no discounts on the 3-4 day cruises...I can not believe that we just got back from a full priced 4 night also...Not sure I will go again for full price.. Feeling frustrated....Is it just me??




Its not just you.  We were looking to do a 4 night sometime in 2016.  Prices went up for most dates during 2016.  A 4 night in September in a balcony cabin is almost $2K.  I can do a week on another cruise line for that.  I feel like something is going on with the Dream sailings.  The price went up overnight on months worth of sailings.


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

I see that the January 9 Western and January 30 Eastern on the Fantasy have VGT rates.


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

And of course I want January 16 which is just hanging out, no discounts.


----------



## Angeejoe

MotherKnowsBest said:


> I see that the January 9 Western and January 30 Eastern on the Fantasy have VGT rates.



I just booked the January 23 VGT this week & just saw this. My heart sunk thinking oh I'm sure that they're cheaper, but they weren't. They were actually more expensive.


----------



## houseofduck

There's a new FLR today.  It's for February too!

New FLR
Fantasy, 2/6/2016 7-Night Western Caribbean 2/6/2016 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,638

Changed FLR
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/17/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O FLR/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean  1/24/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O FLR/V $0.00

FLR (3)
Fantasy, 2/6/2016 7-Night Western Caribbean 2/6/2016 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,638
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/17/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O FLR/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean  1/24/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O FLR/V $0.00


----------



## houseofduck

Changed MTO
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/17/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00


MTO (5)
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 9B MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 6-night Eastern Caribbean 1/4/2016 MTO/I $1,325 MTO/O $1,505
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/17/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00


----------



## Kadie

We put a courtesy hold on the new Feb FLR yesterday!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## houseofduck

As others reported, there are some new *GT rates.

New *GT
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/9/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,548
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/30/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,250
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT  OGT $1,993 VGT 
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/31/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT

Changed *GT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,343
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $0.00


*GT (11)
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean 12/13/2015 IGT OGT $1,694.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $0.00 OGT $0.00 VGT $2,343
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT  OGT $1,993 VGT 
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/31/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/9/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,548
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,073
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/30/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,250


----------



## Kadie

Kadie said:


> We put a courtesy hold on the new Feb FLR yesterday!  Woo-hoo!



And we are booked for the Feb FLR cruise!


----------



## Ofinn

Glad to see some discounts. I'm waiting on the week of Feb 20 specifically the Feb 21 out of Miami. There hasn't been a lot of discounts on the 5 day cruises, but I'm keeping fingers crossed. If not GT I can use an OBB. There are still a lot of inside and oceanviews left so I can't see the price going anything but down. We have some friends on this cruise otherwise  I wouldn't be interested in this iteneray and short cruise. I'm not thrilled with the room I got with my OGT out of Galveston. This is the first time I have booked with a discount and not been happy with the room. It's our first cruise as platinum too. Thanks DCL!  I'm hoping I can upgrade at port or move to a better location. Honestly I would rather be moved to an inside room in a better location than the oceanview room we got.


----------



## katellynne

[QUOTE="Ofinn, post: 54758515, member: 462532" I'm not thrilled with the room I got with my OGT out of Galveston. This is the first time I have booked with a discount and not been happy with the room. It's our first cruise as platinum too. Thanks DCL!  I'm hoping I can upgrade at port or move to a better location. Honestly I would rather be moved to an inside room in a better location than the oceanview room we got. [/QUOTE]

Where did they assign you?  I did the Wonder out of Galveston in 2013 on OGT and wasn't pleased with our room at all.  Despite being at the port early and the discounts being available up until a few days before the cruise was advertised as booked full with no upgrades available.  We weren't able to move.  Our room was on deck 2 with the nightclub right above us...loved the booming bass.  Deck 2 wasn't bad...it was just the loud noise.


----------



## Ofinn

katellynne said:


> [QUOTE="Ofinn, post: 54758515, member: 462532" I'm not thrilled with the room I got with my OGT out of Galveston. This is the first time I have booked with a discount and not been happy with the room. It's our first cruise as platinum too. Thanks DCL!  I'm hoping I can upgrade at port or move to a better location. Honestly I would rather be moved to an inside room in a better location than the oceanview room we got.



Where did they assign you?  I did the Wonder out of Galveston in 2013 on OGT and wasn't pleased with our room at all.  Despite being at the port early and the discounts being available up until a few days before the cruise was advertised as booked full with no upgrades available.  We weren't able to move.  Our room was on deck 2 with the nightclub right above us...loved the booming bass.  Deck 2 wasn't bad...it was just the loud noise.[/QUOTE]
Yep thats where we are. Im going to ask to be moved. Id take a downgrade to move to a quiet area.... so we'll  see


----------



## mareed

Ofinn said:


> Where did they assign you?  I did the Wonder out of Galveston in 2013 on OGT and wasn't pleased with our room at all.  Despite being at the port early and the discounts being available up until a few days before the cruise was advertised as booked full with no upgrades available.  We weren't able to move.  Our room was on deck 2 with the nightclub right above us...loved the booming bass.  Deck 2 wasn't bad...it was just the loud noise.


Yep thats where we are. Im going to ask to be moved. Id take a downgrade to move to a quiet area.... so we'll  see[/QUOTE]


Sorry to go off-topic, but I'd always avoided deck 2 because of concern with noise, but thought I had researched well, and we were in cabin 2050 1.5 weeks ago, and it was horrible for noise, as I think anything in this general area would be.  We were under the area behind guest services so I thought it would be OK with no nightclub over us, but starting around 4:30 a.m. each night for about 1.5 hours we'd hear intermittent banging.  Finally on night 6, I called guest services in the middle of the night to find out what it was, and they said they'd notify housekeeping but didn't really explain what it was.  On night 7 when it occurred again, I popped out of bed, got dressed, and with my camera recording went on a mission myself to find out what it was!  It turned out to be housekeeping vacuuming and banging the vacuum into the walls and booths in Wavebands and the area behind guest services.  The vacuuming itself would have been fine, but it was the thump/bang as they hit the wall or edge of the hard booth that echoed and could be heard all down the hallway and in cabins on deck 2 below.  Personally, though I'd be tempted by the prices, I wouldn't do IGT or OGT on Wonder/Magic because of the possibility of ending up on deck 2 where there are just so many potentially noisy areas, and I'd think that the especially noisy areas would be the exact ones that weren't booked earlier by people who chose specific cabins at higher prices and would end up assigned to the *GT's!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mareed said:


> Yep thats where we are. Im going to ask to be moved. Id take a downgrade to move to a quiet area.... so we'll  see




Sorry to go off-topic, but I'd always avoided deck 2 because of concern with noise, but thought I had researched well, and we were in cabin 2050 1.5 weeks ago, and it was horrible for noise, as I think anything in this general area would be.  We were under the area behind guest services so I thought it would be OK with no nightclub over us, but starting around 4:30 a.m. each night for about 1.5 hours we'd hear intermittent banging.  Finally on night 6, I called guest services in the middle of the night to find out what it was, and they said they'd notify housekeeping but didn't really explain what it was.  On night 7 when it occurred again, I popped out of bed, got dressed, and with my camera recording went on a mission myself to find out what it was!  It turned out to be housekeeping vacuuming and banging the vacuum into the walls and booths in Wavebands and the area behind guest services.  The vacuuming itself would have been fine, but it was the thump/bang as they hit the wall or edge of the hard booth that echoed and could be heard all down the hallway and in cabins on deck 2 below.  Personally, though I'd be tempted by the prices, I wouldn't do IGT or OGT on Wonder/Magic because of the possibility of ending up on deck 2 where there are just so many potentially noisy areas, and I'd think that the especially noisy areas would be the exact ones that weren't booked earlier by people who chose specific cabins at higher prices and would end up assigned to the *GT's![/QUOTE]
We've always been on deck 2 on both the Magic & Wonder.  First time we were under the entrance area to Parrot Cay.  So, not much noise at bedtime, since dinner was over.

Another time we were under the port side walkway along Promenade Lounge. That area is carpeted, and the only "noise" we had were occasional running feet, but certainly not loud.

 A couple of other cruises we were under the passageway on the port side outside Triton's.  That floor is not carpeted.  While we certainly could hear running feet (on occasion) I'd not say it was annoying in any way.

Then we were underneath the Port Adventures/Wavebands area.  I guess we must have gone to bed really late (and we're not "late to bed" types), but only rarely did we hear music (booming bass or otherwise) from above.

Most recently, we were located directly under the Guest Services lobby area.  I don't recall any noise in the room from above us.

I guess it's how sensitive you are to "outside" noises.


----------



## Ofinn

PrincessShmoo said:


> Sorry to go off-topic, but I'd always avoided deck 2 because of concern with noise, but thought I had researched well, and we were in cabin 2050 1.5 weeks ago, and it was horrible for noise, as I think anything in this general area would be.  We were under the area behind guest services so I thought it would be OK with no nightclub over us, but starting around 4:30 a.m. each night for about 1.5 hours we'd hear intermittent banging.  Finally on night 6, I called guest services in the middle of the night to find out what it was, and they said they'd notify housekeeping but didn't really explain what it was.  On night 7 when it occurred again, I popped out of bed, got dressed, and with my camera recording went on a mission myself to find out what it was!  It turned out to be housekeeping vacuuming and banging the vacuum into the walls and booths in Wavebands and the area behind guest services.  The vacuuming itself would have been fine, but it was the thump/bang as they hit the wall or edge of the hard booth that echoed and could be heard all down the hallway and in cabins on deck 2 below.  Personally, though I'd be tempted by the prices, I wouldn't do IGT or OGT on Wonder/Magic because of the possibility of ending up on deck 2 where there are just so many potentially noisy areas, and I'd think that the especially noisy areas would be the exact ones that weren't booked earlier by people who chose specific cabins at higher prices and would end up assigned to the *GT's!


We've always been on deck 2 on both the Magic & Wonder.  First time we were under the entrance area to Parrot Cay.  So, not much noise at bedtime, since dinner was over.

Another time we were under the port side walkway along Promenade Lounge. That area is carpeted, and the only "noise" we had were occasional running feet, but certainly not loud.

A couple of other cruises we were under the passageway on the port side outside Triton's.  That floor is not carpeted.  While we certainly could hear running feet (on occasion) I'd not say it was annoying in any way.

Then we were underneath the Port Adventures/Wavebands area.  I guess we must have gone to bed really late (and we're not "late to bed" types), but only rarely did we hear music (booming bass or otherwise) from above.

Most recently, we were located directly under the Guest Services lobby area.  I don't recall any noise in the room from above us.

I guess it's how sensitive you are to "outside" noises.[/QUOTE]






We are under Wavebands. I've read after 1am its completely quiet. I'm a morning person.. up at 430 for work. I manage to stay up to 11 or so on cruises  and then I pass out  from too much food, alcohol and sun.  Hopefully I'll be too tired to notice, maybe an extra glass of wine will help. I'm still going to ask. I ask every cruise about upgrades..so far I've never actually upgraded. I keep thinking one day I'm going to get the great deal.


----------



## Ofinn

mareed said:


> Yep thats where we are. Im going to ask to be moved. Id take a downgrade to move to a quiet area.... so we'll  see




Sorry to go off-topic, but I'd always avoided deck 2 because of concern with noise, but thought I had researched well, and we were in cabin 2050 1.5 weeks ago, and it was horrible for noise, as I think anything in this general area would be.  We were under the area behind guest services so I thought it would be OK with no nightclub over us, but starting around 4:30 a.m. each night for about 1.5 hours we'd hear intermittent banging.  Finally on night 6, I called guest services in the middle of the night to find out what it was, and they said they'd notify housekeeping but didn't really explain what it was.  On night 7 when it occurred again, I popped out of bed, got dressed, and with my camera recording went on a mission myself to find out what it was!  It turned out to be housekeeping vacuuming and banging the vacuum into the walls and booths in Wavebands and the area behind guest services.  The vacuuming itself would have been fine, but it was the thump/bang as they hit the wall or edge of the hard booth that echoed and could be heard all down the hallway and in cabins on deck 2 below.  Personally, though I'd be tempted by the prices, I wouldn't do IGT or OGT on Wonder/Magic because of the possibility of ending up on deck 2 where there are just so many potentially noisy areas, and I'd think that the especially noisy areas would be the exact ones that weren't booked earlier by people who chose specific cabins at higher prices and would end up assigned to the *GT's![/QUOTE]





I've actually had great rooms with the GT's a couple of 9a's and then the Hawaii cruise we room 2120 which was by far the my favorite location of any cruise we have been on, and most of our cruises have been verandahs. I guess it's the luck of the draw, but if I can save a thousand bucks or two or three depending on which discount I get.... I'll take the risk.  No idea why I hit reply and it goes to quote. Disboards is getting glitchy again,.


----------



## katellynne

Under wavebands is where we were. it def stops when the club closes although I think it was a bit later sometimes?   But the noise never kept us awake or annoyed us, we were too tired from all the fun and the rocking of the ship soothes you to sleep anyway.    plus, it's a Disney Cruise!  I would go back to the exact same cabin if I could just go on the Wonder out of Galveston this year!  





We are under Wavebands. I've read after 1am its completely quiet. I'm a morning person.. up at 430 for work. I manage to stay up to 11 or so on cruises  and then I pass out  from too much food, alcohol and sun.  Hopefully I'll be too tired to notice, maybe an extra glass of wine will help. I'm still going to ask. I ask every cruise about upgrades..so far I've never actually upgraded. I keep thinking one day I'm going to get the great deal.[/QUOTE]


----------



## vinotinto

We were in deck 2 under the hallway that goes to the adult bars on the Magic and did not hear any noise. We were GTY and I was very concerned but it was very quiet. This was after the reimagining.


----------



## houseofduck

Not much happening with FLR and MTO rates...


FLR (3)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 2/6/2016 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,638
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/17/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O FLR/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/24/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O FLR/V $0.00

Changed MTO
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 6-night Eastern Caribbean 1/4/2016 MTO/I $0 MTO/O $1,505

MTO (5)
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00  MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V
Wonder, 6-night Eastern Caribbean 1/4/2016 MTO/I $0 MTO/O $1,505
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/17/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00


----------



## houseofduck

I don't see anything new for *GT either.

*GT (9)
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT OGT $1,993 VGT 
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/31/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/9/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,548
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,073
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/30/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,250


----------



## n2mm

Maybe there will be a black Friday deal.....I wish.  Thanks for keeping up with this thread!  I'm hoping for something in February.  I would like a 4 night, but they are far and few apart.


----------



## OKW Lover

n2mm said:


> Maybe there will be a black Friday deal.....I wish.  Thanks for keeping up with this thread!  I'm hoping for something in February.  I would like a 4 night, but they are far and few apart.


We're booked on a 4-night on February 1st.  It would be nice if a FLR came out for then.


----------



## Trera

emilymad said:


> Its not just you.  We were looking to do a 4 night sometime in 2016.  Prices went up for most dates during 2016.  A 4 night in September in a balcony cabin is almost $2K.  I can do a week on another cruise line for that.  I feel like something is going on with the Dream sailings.  The price went up overnight on months worth of sailings.


I think with the added features that the Dream just received, the demand for that ship has shot up and they dont see the need to discount the fares currently.


----------



## n2mm

I would be happy to see a 4 night discount on the Magic!!  Both the Dream and the Magic have the same sailing in February/March.  Obviously the Magic is cheaper.  I just didn't want to book an OV then the next week the VV is offered at less than my OV.


----------



## vinotinto

There are some cheap Magic sailings out there. No restrictions - just regular pricing. I'm on the Feb 12 Dream sailing because it works better with our school schedule (kids have Friday and Monday off, so we don't have to take additional days off), but the Feb 13 Magic sailing has some tempting prices.


----------



## houseofduck

vinotinto said:


> There are some cheap Magic sailings out there. No restrictions - just regular pricing. I'm on the Feb 12 Dream sailing because it works better with our school schedule (kids have Friday and Monday off, so we don't have to take additional days off), but the Feb 13 Magic sailing has some tempting prices.



I noticed this too when I have been looking for *GT rates.  Some of the Feb. prices are better than the *GT rates that have been offered in the last few months.  That's probably why justacruiser posted the sleeper rates.


----------



## houseofduck

Trera said:


> I think with the added features that the Dream just received, the demand for that ship has shot up and they dont see the need to discount the fares currently.



I actually see a few Dream cruises that seem to have decent availability in January and February.  I haven't looked at how many staterooms are showing, but most of the categories look like they have availability.


----------



## creampuff317

Thank you for this post!


----------



## houseofduck

A pre-Thanksgiving Day treat for FLR...

New FLR
Fantasy, 7-Night  Eastern Caribbean 2/13/2016 FLR/I  $3,124 FLR/O $3,208 FLR/V $3,348
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/31/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O  $1,934 FLR/V $2,256

FLR (5)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 2/6/2016 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,638
Fantasy, 7-Night  Eastern Caribbean 2/13/2016 FLR/I  $3,124 FLR/O $3,208 FLR/V $3,348
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/17/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O FLR/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/24/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O FLR/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/31/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O  $1,934 FLR/V $2,256


----------



## houseofduck

MTO gets a new San Juan cruise too!

New MTO
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/31/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O  $1,934 MTO/V $2,256

Changed MTO
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,203
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V 

MTO (6)
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $0.00 MTO/V $2,203
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,714.00 MTO/O $1,854.00 MTO/V 
Wonder, 6-night Eastern Caribbean 1/4/2016 MTO/I $0 MTO/O $1,505
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/17/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/31/2016 MTO/I $1,724 MTO/O  $1,934 MTO/V $2,256


----------



## houseofduck

I don't see anything new for *GT.

*GT (9)
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT OGT $1,993 VGT 
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/31/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/9/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,548
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,073
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/30/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,250


----------



## Trera

Still got our fingers crossed that an FLR may show up in March.


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

houseofduck said:


> A pre-Thanksgiving Day treat for FLR...
> 
> New FLR
> Fantasy, 7-Night  Eastern Caribbean 2/13/2016 FLR/I  $3,124 FLR/O $3,208 FLR/V $3,348
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean 1/31/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O  $1,934 FLR/V $2,256
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for posting. I just booked a Florida cruise for my Florida mom.


----------



## n2mm

That's a great deal for that 2/13 cruise compared to the current price.  Not a FL resident.


----------



## Justacruiser

First I want personally thank Houseofduck and everyone else for keeping up the thread.  We are well over 500,000 hits now.  Thank you all.  I think Houseofduck will continue to contribute.

Here is the FLR rates for today 11/27/2015

FLR (5)
* 
*Fantasy, 7-Night Caribbean Cruise from PC - Star Wars 2/6/2016 FLR/V $2,638.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 2/13/2016 FLR/I $3,124.00 11C FLR/O $3,208.00 9D FLR/V $3,348.00 5A
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 11B FLR/O $1,934.00 9C FLR/V $2,256.00 5C


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO discounts for today 11/27/2015

MTO (6)
Wonder, 7-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston 12/4/2015 MTO/I $1,713.00 10B MTO/O $1,853.00 9B MTO/V $2,203.00 5B
Wonder, 7-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,713.00 11A MTO/O $1,853.00 GTY
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston 1/4/2016 MTO/I $1,325.00 11B MTO/O $1,505.00 9B
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11A MTO/O $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11A MTO/O $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11B MTO/O $1,934.00 9C MTO/V $2,256.00 5C


----------



## Angeejoe

So happy to see you back @Justacruiser!  I agree that @houseofduck has been doing a great job!


----------



## houseofduck

It doesn't look like we are getting any cyber Monday deals.  I was hoping for new discounts this morning.  I did see something interesting on the 2/28 Magic cruise.  The oceanview price is lower than the inside price.  I had heard of that happening on the new ships with virtual portholes, but didn't expect to see it on the Magic.

Welcome back, @Justacruiser!


----------



## Justacruiser

Just noticed DVC discounts for January 17, 24, 31 on the Wonder from San Juan.  Price for 2 adults for any of the 3 cruise is about $1,940.  I will have to build new queries for the report.  Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## houseofduck

They are offering every kind of discount on these San Juan cruises.  We were thinking about doing one, but the discount is just not good enough for us.  I was hoping for better.


----------



## Justacruiser

We took one last year and really enjoyed it.  Have you checked out the flight prices?


----------



## houseofduck

The flights are what kill it for us.  We are a larger group!


----------



## Justacruiser

ok, we purchased really good prices last year.


----------



## n2mm

Happy to see the dvc discount.  Too bad it's not out of port canveral.  Airfare for us would be $500-600 per person r/t.  Love the itinerary though.  Back to watching.


----------



## Justacruiser

Hello everyone.  The job thing has slowed again so hopefully I can spend more time on this thread.

Here is the first installment of DVC discounts: (12/1/2015)

DCV (3)
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 DCV O $1,936.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 DCV O $1,936.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 DCV O $1,936.00

more to come


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the current FLR discounts as of 12/1/2015


FLR (5)
Fantasy, 7-Night Caribbean Cruise from PC - Star Wars 2/6/2016 FLR/V $2,638.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 2/13/2016 FLR/I $3,124.00 FLR/O $3,208.00 FLR/V $3,348.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 FLR/O $1,934.00 FLR/V $2,256.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the current list of MTO discounts for 12/1/2015

MTO (6)
Wonder, 7-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston 12/4/2015 MTO/V $2,203.00
Wonder, 7-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston 12/11/2015 MTO/I $1,713.00 MTO/O $1,853.00
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston 1/4/2016 MTO/O $1,505.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 MTO/O $1,934.00 MTO/V $2,256.00


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks, I did book the DVC price for 1/31 on the Wonder!


----------



## Justacruiser

bobbiwoz said:


> Thanks, I did book the DVC price for 1/31 on the Wonder!


----------



## Beltique

Hi! I have a question. We have been watching for a VGT for the January 16 Fantasy Eastern for a couple months. We have our flights and hotel booked (all refundable). We really didn't want to pay full price (almost twice as much as we paid 3 years ago!). Do you think there's still a chance they will offer GTY at this point? How late have you seen them offer it? Will we lose this cruise if we don't lock in now at full price? Thanks for your help!


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

Beltique said:


> Hi! I have a question. We have been watching for a VGT for the January 16 Fantasy Eastern for a couple months. We have our flights and hotel booked (all refundable). We really didn't want to pay full price (almost twice as much as we paid 3 years ago!). Do you think there's still a chance they will offer GTY at this point? How late have you seen them offer it? Will we lose this cruise if we don't lock in now at full price? Thanks for your help!



I have been watching the same cruise and I'm thinking it's no bueno at this point.  We are trying to decide whether to keep our WDW March break trip or move to this Fantasy cruise.  We would choose a different date but we have friends on that specific sailing.

The January 30 is a good deal.  Could you switch out your flights and hotels since they are refundable?


----------



## Beltique

We really can't switch. 
Also, I checked cruisefish and yesterday it was showing 28% and today its up to 43%. What does that mean?


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

Beltique said:


> We really can't switch.
> Also, I checked cruisefish and yesterday it was showing 28% and today its up to 43%. What does that mean?



I have no idea what that means but they switch around the availability constantly.  There seem to be no cat 5, 6, or 7 available at all.  If we book, we are booking an oceanview.

The prices are one thing but it's really the exchange on the Canadian dollar that's killing us!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Beltique said:


> We really can't switch.
> Also, I checked cruisefish and yesterday it was showing 28% and today its up to 43%. What does that mean?


The percentage of availability is the percentage of CATEGORIES that have at least one room available.  Not the percentage of ROOMS available.

It's possible for a cruise showing a high percentage to have fewer rooms available than a cruise with a lower percentage number.


----------



## Trera

Looking forward to a few more FLR rates to show up after the first of the year. I got a couple of place holders burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## houseofduck

There hasn't been much to report for the discounts this past week.  A few of the existing discounts have disappeared because of their cruise dates, but I haven't seen anything new.  Maybe posting this will make something new appear!!!  That's what happened last week.


----------



## slykrab

Trera said:


> Looking forward to a few more FLR rates to show up after the first of the year. I got a couple of place holders burning a hole in my pocket.



Can you combine the onboard booking placeholders with FLR or other discount rates?


----------



## lanejudy

slykrab said:


> Can you combine the onboard booking placeholders with FLR or other discount rates?



No, at least not most.  DCL doesn't allow "stacking" of discounts or special offers.  FL resident and military rates involve use of a booking code, therefore only 1 code can be used per reservation.  *GT rates do not use a discount code, but the terms of the rate include that it must be a "new booking" so an OBB/placeholder doesn't qualify.  I'm not sure how DVC offers are handled.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## slykrab

lanejudy said:


> No, at least not most.  DCL doesn't allow "stacking" of discounts or special offers.  FL resident and military rates involve use of a booking code, therefore only 1 code can be used per reservation.  *GT rates do not use a discount code, but the terms of the rate include that it must be a "new booking" so an OBB/placeholder doesn't qualify.  I'm not sure how DVC offers are handled.
> 
> Enjoy your cruise!



Thanks! We weren't planning on stacking discounts but figured we would if we could! lol


----------



## richjive

Finally after all that time following and looking for a good deal, I have finally been able to book a trip. I used the DVC discount.  Thanks justacruiser and houseofduck


----------



## houseofduck

It's been a long time since we've had a *GT update.  It's mostly because there isn't much to report.  Here's what I currently see.

Changed *GT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,747
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/31/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,747

*GT (8)
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2747
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/31/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,747
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/9/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,548
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,073
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/30/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,250


----------



## houseofduck

An update for FLR

Changed FLR
Fantasy, 7-Night Caribbean Cruise from PC - Star Wars 2/6/2016 FLR/I $2,415 FLR/O $2,499 FLR/V $2,638.00 5A
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 FLR/O $1,934
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 FLR/O $1,934

FLR (5)
Fantasy, 7-Night Caribbean Cruise from PC - Star Wars 2/6/2016 FLR/I $2,415 FLR/O $2,499 FLR/V $2,638.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 2/13/2016 FLR/I $3,124.00 11C FLR/O $3,208.00 9D FLR/V $3,348.00 5A
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 FLR/O $1,934
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 FLR/O $1,934
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 11B FLR/O $1,934.00 9C FLR/V $2,256.00 5C


----------



## houseofduck

Update for MTO.

Changed MTO
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11A MTO/O $1,934.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11A MTO/O $1,934.00

MTO (4)
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston 1/4/2016 MTO/I $1,325.00 11B MTO/O $1,505.00 9B
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11A MTO/O $1,934.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11A MTO/O $1,934.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11B MTO/O $1,934.00 9C MTO/V $2,256.00 5C


----------



## houseofduck

DVC gets an inside rate for the Southern Caribbean cruises.

DCV (3)
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 DCV/I $1,724 DCV/O $1,934.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 DVC/I $1,724 DCV/O $1,934.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 DVC/I $1,724 DCV/O $1,934.00


----------



## Angeejoe

houseofduck said:


> It's been a long time since we've had a *GT update.  It's mostly because there isn't much to report.  Here's what I currently see.
> 
> Changed *GT
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,747
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/31/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,747
> 
> *GT (8)
> Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2747
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
> Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/31/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,747
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/9/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,548
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,073
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/30/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,250



It's so funny, I looked at the website true & the 1/23 VGT was gone, I looked today & it's back. That DCL website is so weird.


----------



## houseofduck

I see some new GT rates.  I will post soon!


----------



## houseofduck

Well, it looks like only one cruise date.  But, at least it is something!

New *GT
Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise 2/19/2016 IGT $1,095 OGT $1,155 VGT $1,214

*GT (9)
Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise 2/19/2016 IGT $1,095 OGT $1,155 VGT $1,214
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/9/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,548
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,073
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/30/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,250
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2747
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/31/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,747


----------



## vinotinto

Wow! The elusive Dream 3-night cruise. Too bad I'm in this cruise the week before for President's Day.


----------



## houseofduck

It doesn't look like the main discount page has updated for the week yet.  There are no new discounts for FLR, MTO, or DVC that I see.  But, I did notice a new *GT rate.  It's another Star Wars cruise.

New *GT
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 2/20/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,241

Changed *GT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT 0.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,747
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/31/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $0.00

*GT (9)
Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise 2/19/2016 IGT $1,095 OGT $1,155 VGT $1,214
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/9/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,548
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/30/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,250
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 2/20/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,241
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/10/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,187.00 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/17/2016 IGT 0.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $2,747
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/31/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT $0.00


----------



## houseofduck

vinotinto said:


> Wow! The elusive Dream 3-night cruise. Too bad I'm in this cruise the week before for President's Day.



Sounds like you have my timing!


----------



## Trera

houseofduck said:


> Sounds like you have my timing!


we are two weeks after the 2/19 date.


----------



## houseofduck

Here is an update for MTO.  It's a Valentine's cruise on the Fantasy!

New MTO
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 2/13/2016 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,278 5A

Changed MTO
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,934.00 MTO/V $2,256
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11A MTO/O $1,934.00 MTO/V $2,256 

MTO (5)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 2/13/2016 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,278 5A
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston 1/4/2016 MTO/I $1,325.00 11B MTO/O $1,505.00 9B
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 MTO/I $0.00 MTO/O $1,934.00 MTO/V $2,256
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11A MTO/O $1,934.00 MTO/V $2,256 
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11B MTO/O $1,934.00 9C MTO/V $2,256.00 5C


----------



## Ofinn

Nothing new to report. I haven't seen any price increases on any of the cruises I've been monitoring either. Maybe after the Holidays we'll see some new discounts.


----------



## houseofduck

I was just in the middle of a check when @Ofinn reported...  I've seen some rates disappear and reappear (like the "new" 1/23 VGT rate).  Here is my update for *GT.

New *GT
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,072

*GT (6)
Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise 2/19/2016 IGT $1,095 OGT $1,155 VGT $1,214
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/23/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,072
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/30/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,250
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 2/20/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,241
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $1,921.00 OGT $2,186 VGT


----------



## houseofduck

Here's what's left for FLR

Changed FLR
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC - Star Wars 2/6/2016 FLR/I $2,415 FLR/O $2,499 FLR/V $0.00

FLR (4)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC - Star Wars 2/6/2016 FLR/I $2,415 FLR/O $2,499 FLR/V $0.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 2/13/2016 FLR/I $3,124.00 11C FLR/O $3,208.00 9D FLR/V $3,348.00 5AWonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 FLR/O $1,934
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 11B FLR/O $1,934.00 9C FLR/V $2,256.00 5C


----------



## Ofinn

None of the cruises I'm interested in will be discounted to March at the earliest, but I still love checking to see what's out there.


----------



## houseofduck

Changed MTO
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11A MTO/O $1,934.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11B MTO/O $1,934.00 9C MTO/V $0.00

MTO (4)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 2/13/2016 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,278 5A
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston 1/4/2016 MTO/I $1,325.00 11B MTO/O $1,505.00 9B
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11A MTO/O $1,934.00 MTO/V $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 11B MTO/O $1,934.00 9C MTO/V $0.00


----------



## houseofduck

Ofinn said:


> None of the cruises I'm interested in will be discounted to March at the earliest, but I still love checking to see what's out there.



Me too!


----------



## houseofduck

Here's what's left for the DVC discounts.

DCV (2)
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/17/2016 DCV/I $0.00 DCV/O $1,934.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 DVC/I $1,724 DCV/O $1,934.00


----------



## houseofduck

Happy New Year!  FLR has a new discount!

New FLR
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC  2/27/2016 FLR/I $2,858 FLR/O $2,998 FLR/V $3,138

Changed FLR
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC - Star Wars 2/6/2016 FLR/I $2,415 FLR/O $2,499 FLR/V $2,638
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 FLR/I $0.00  FLR/O $1,934.00 9C FLR/V $2,256.00 5C

FLR (5)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC - Star Wars 2/6/2016 FLR/I $2,415 FLR/O $2,499 FLR/V $2,638
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 2/13/2016 FLR/I $3,124.00 11C FLR/O $3,208.00 9D FLR/V $3,348.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC  2/27/2016 FLR/I $2,858 FLR/O $2,998 FLR/V $3,138
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 FLR/O $1,934
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 FLR/I $0.00  FLR/O $1,934.00 9C FLR/V $2,256.00 5C


----------



## katellynne

how much faith do y'all have in cruisefish?  i used to think if I got a *gt rate i was getting a great last minute deal...which is true if you focus on the last minute bit.  but when I compare the rates to opening day pricing on cruisefish I realize it isn't as great a deal after all.  the 1/23 vgt for example is only a deal if you end up with cat 5a or higher.  which you very well may!  and I prefer cruising last minute but I guess I need to stop convincing myself it is such a great bargain after all.  

what about the 'sleeper rates'?  those seem like better deals when I find them.  

Oh and there is at least one 'new' *gt - the Magic 1/29 5 day western caribbean has i/o/v fares available as of this am   maybe there are more I haven't had a chance to check!!


----------



## Ofinn

katellynne said:


> how much faith do y'all have in cruisefish?  i used to think if I got a *gt rate i was getting a great last minute deal...which is true if you focus on the last minute bit.  but when I compare the rates to opening day pricing on cruisefish I realize it isn't as great a deal after all.  the 1/23 vgt for example is only a deal if you end up with cat 5a or higher.  which you very well may!  and I prefer cruising last minute but I guess I need to stop convincing myself it is such a great bargain after all.
> 
> what about the 'sleeper rates'?  those seem like better deals when I find them.
> 
> Oh and there is at least one 'new' *gt - the Magic 1/29 5 day western caribbean has i/o/v fares available as of this am   maybe there are more I haven't had a chance to check!!


Its not always better than opening day, but its better than booking a year or 6 months out. I just cant plan  2 years out nor do I have the patience to wait that long for a cruise.


----------



## Trera

katellynne said:


> how much faith do y'all have in cruisefish?  i used to think if I got a *gt rate i was getting a great last minute deal...which is true if you focus on the last minute bit.  but when I compare the rates to opening day pricing on cruisefish I realize it isn't as great a deal after all.  the 1/23 vgt for example is only a deal if you end up with cat 5a or higher.  which you very well may!  and I prefer cruising last minute but I guess I need to stop convincing myself it is such a great bargain after all.
> 
> what about the 'sleeper rates'?  those seem like better deals when I find them.
> 
> Oh and there is at least one 'new' *gt - the Magic 1/29 5 day western caribbean has i/o/v fares available as of this am   maybe there are more I haven't had a chance to check!!


it is very rare that I see pricing better than opening day. We were actually lucky enough to be on the Magic last years on opening day of Fall 2016 releases, so we got opening day pricing at 10% off.


----------



## houseofduck

Here's an update for * GT.

New *GT
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami 1/29/2016 IGT OGT $1,650 VGT $1,990

Changed *GT
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/30/2016 IGT $2,984 OGT VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,186 VGT

*GT (7)
Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise 2/19/2016 IGT $1,095 OGT $1,155 VGT $1,214
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 1/9/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,548
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/30/2016 IGT $2,984 OGT VGT $0.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise 2/20/2016 IGT OGT VGT $3,241
Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami 1/29/2016 IGT OGT $1,650 VGT $1,990
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $0.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise 1/24/2016 IGT $0.00 OGT $2,186 VGT


----------



## houseofduck

There are no MTO or DVC discounts showing, but there may be some available.  If you are eligible and interested in one of the earlier posted MTO discounts, I would call to check.  Not much has changed with FLR either.

Changed FLR
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O $1,934.00 9C FLR/V $2,256.00 5C

FLR (5)
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC - Star Wars 2/6/2016 FLR/I $2,415 FLR/O $2,499 FLR/V $2,638
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 2/13/2016 FLR/I $3,124.00 11C FLR/O $3,208.00 9D FLR/V $3,348.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 2/27/2016 FLR/I $2,858 FLR/O $2,998 FLR/V $3,138
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/24/2016 FLR/I $1,724.00 FLR/O $1,934
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ 1/31/2016 FLR/I $1,724 FLR/O $1,934.00 9C FLR/V $2,256.00 5C


----------



## katellynne

Trera said:


> it is very rare that I see pricing better than opening day. We were actually lucky enough to be on the Magic last years on opening day of Fall 2016 releases, so we got opening day pricing at 10% off.


 

I was on the Dream for opening day in may 2014, booked but not one of the new itineraries.  Stupid move since the one we booked we ended up dropping to use my parents FLR rate.


----------



## katellynne

Ofinn said:


> Its not always better than opening day, but its better than booking a year or 6 months out. I just cant plan  2 years out nor do I have the patience to wait that long for a cruise.



I can not plan that far out either, and have zero patience as well!!  The farthest I have ever planned ahead is for our 5/23 Alaska cruise.  Booked it last July on a last minute cruise I took on the Fantasy just to get the OBB   So obviously I am a last minute cruiser!!  I guess I was just doubting myself but thanks to you I realize the error of my ways.    It HAS been fun planning the Alaska cruise so far in advance but I don't think I could do it for every cruise or for the only cruise I take.


----------



## Ofinn

Trera said:


> it is very rare that I see pricing better than opening day. We were actually lucky enough to be on the Magic last years on opening day of Fall 2016 releases, so we got opening day pricing at 10% off.


All my GT rates have been better than opening day.  I dont mind cruising out of Miami, Galveston or San Juan to get the good rates.There were some great rates in winter/ Spring 2015 when the magic and Fantasy were doing the same routes. I dont know if DCl will repeat that mistake again. Its currently hard to get a good rate on the Fantasy, but if your willing to cruise out of Galveston you can save a lot of money.


----------



## Ofinn

katellynne said:


> I can not plan that far out either, and have zero patience as well!!  The farthest I have ever planned ahead is for our 5/23 Alaska cruise.  Booked it last July on a last minute cruise I took on the Fantasy just to get the OBB   So obviously I am a last minute cruiser!!  I guess I was just doubting myself but thanks to you I realize the error of my ways.    It HAS been fun planning the Alaska cruise so far in advance but I don't think I could do it for every cruise or for the only cruise I take.


I just booked this cruise for me and my boys. I used an OBB. Its gone up about 300.00 since I priced it out opening day. Since my dh is not going I feel like I got a big discount already. Lol. Im sure theres going to be discounts on this cruise, but I need a room that has the bunk beds so I went ahead and booked. We cruise 3 times a year and there is no way I could book every cruise on opening day with an obb.


----------



## katellynne

Ofinn said:


> All my GT rates have been better than opening day.  I dont mind cruising out of Miami, Galveston or San Juan to get the good rates.There were some great rates in winter/ Spring 2015 when the magic and Fantasy were doing the same routes. I dont know if DCl will repeat that mistake again. Its currently hard to get a good rate on the Fantasy, but if your willing to cruise out of Galveston you can save a lot of money.



i love cruising out of Galveston!  we are in Dallas.  SO many great rates this year and none would work with my kids and our schedules.  i almost went on the san juan repo that left today but in the end i couldn't figure out a convenient way to drive to the port at galveston and then fly home to dallas.  

personally I think the galveston sailings will continue to be discounted in 2016 and 2017 even with the Wonder being reimagined.  they had trouble selling those when they cruised from there before.  the ones i have my eye on are the january 2017 that go to key west, that is my favorite itinerary.


----------



## katellynne

Ofinn said:


> I just booked this cruise for me and my boys. I used an OBB. Its gone up about 300.00 since I priced it out opening day. Since my dh is not going I feel like I got a big discount already. Lol. Im sure theres going to be discounts on this cruise, but I need a room that has the bunk beds so I went ahead and booked. We cruise 3 times a year and there is no way I could book every cruise on opening day with an obb.


lol i feel like i get a discount cruising without the dh and even more if i can leave one of my 3 girls at home!!  

So are you on the 5/23 Alaska?  That would be really fun to meet up.


----------



## Ofinn

katellynne said:


> i love cruising out of Galveston!  we are in Dallas.  SO many great rates this year and none would work with my kids and our schedules.  i almost went on the san juan repo that left today but in the end i couldn't figure out a convenient way to drive to the port at galveston and then fly home to dallas.
> 
> personally I think the galveston sailings will continue to be discounted in 2016 and 2017 even with the Wonder being reimagined.  they had trouble selling those when they cruised from there before.  the ones i have my eye on are the january 2017 that go to key west, that is my favorite itinerary.


We loved our Galveston cruise. The food was the best we've had a cruise. Maybe because it came from Texas. Probably the friendliest people weve ever met on a cruise thats for sure.


----------



## smplyswt0712

I know things are kind of hit or miss with these discounts lately, but does anyone think there's a possibility of a FLR, DVC or *GT on the 4/27 Wonder out of Miami? I know we're getting close to summertime and possibly a couple late spring breaks, but I'm holding out hope. If they pop up, it'll be in the next month or so, right?


----------



## houseofduck

smplyswt0712 said:


> I know things are kind of hit or miss with these discounts lately, but does anyone think there's a possibility of a FLR, DVC or *GT on the 4/27 Wonder out of Miami? I know we're getting close to summertime and possibly a couple late spring breaks, but I'm holding out hope. If they pop up, it'll be in the next month or so, right?



There's a possibility, but a few years ago, there were no discounts offered in the spring and summer months.  It seems like the discounts have been dropping off lately.

When I look at that cruise, it is showing the 11B and 9C categories in GTY and the cat 4 verandas as unavailable.  So, it doesn't look too promising for a discount, but, you never know.


----------



## Justacruiser

Alright everyone.  Today I am going to provide my SLEEPER RATES for 2016!  However, I have adjusted my formula for the rates.  Here are my new sleeper rates per day (including taxes and fees).  The including of taxes and fees is new for my report, but due the new changes in the DCL program I have adjusted.  For me the following are considered good deals.

Inside Room - $175 PP/PD
Ocean View - $200 PP/PD
Verandah - $225 PP/PD

Again, the above IS including taxes and fees.

Haven't pulled any information yet, doing it now!  Be back in a few, will be doing per ship information.


----------



## houseofduck

@Justacruiser, glad to see you back!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are my SLEEPER RATES effective 1/6/2016 thru 12/31/2016

Dream (6)
1/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,340.00
2/19/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise OCEANVIEW $1,154.00 VERANDAH $1,214.00
9/12/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,756.00
9/19/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,756.00
11/28/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,780.00
12/5/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,796.00

Fantasy (1)
9/17/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean VERANDAH $3,127.00

Magic (9)
1/24/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean OCEANVIEW $1,973.00
1/29/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean OCEANVIEW $1,650.00 VERANDAH $1,990.00
2/28/2016 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise OCEANVIEW $1,556.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Eastern Transatlantic INSIDE $3,679.00 OCEANVIEW $4,575.00 VERANDAH $6,300.00
9/17/2016 Magic, 11-Night Transatlantic Cruise OCEANVIEW $3,253.00 VERANDAH $4,903.00
11/16/2016 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,757.00
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean INSIDE $2,446.00 OCEANVIEW $2,726.00 VERANDAH $3,062.00
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean INSIDE $2,304.00 OCEANVIEW $2,570.00 VERANDAH $2,850.00
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean INSIDE $2,348.00 OCEANVIEW $2,628.00 VERANDAH $2,964.00

Wonder (7)
1/24/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ INSIDE $1,920.00 OCEANVIEW $2,186.00
1/31/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ INSIDE $1,920.00 VERANDAH $2,746.00
5/1/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal INSIDE $3,557.00 OCEANVIEW $4,117.00 VERANDAH $5,909.00
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise OCEANVIEW $4,812.00 VERANDAH $5,876.00
11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise OCEANVIEW $2,707.00
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean OCEANVIEW $2,599.00 VERANDAH $3,131.00
12/9/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise INSIDE $2,427.00 OCEANVIEW $2,651.00 VERANDAH $3,099.00

I would STRONGLY consider reviewing the above rates and booking IF desired.  A lot of these will disappear within days of this posting.

Enjoy!  Let me know if you booked from this list.


----------



## Love2Cruz

Wow, that 2/19 VGT 3 day Dream is a steal for $1214, my only hesitation is that my dd would miss 2 days of school...so not sure I want to do it.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is my SLEEPER RATE list in Date order!

1/24/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean OCEANVIEW $1,973.00
1/24/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ INSIDE $1,920.00 OCEANVIEW $2,186.00
1/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,340.00
1/29/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean OCEANVIEW $1,650.00 VERANDAH $1,990.00
1/31/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from SJ INSIDE $1,920.00 VERANDAH $2,746.00
2/19/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise OCEANVIEW $1,154.00 VERANDAH $1,214.00
2/28/2016 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise OCEANVIEW $1,556.00
5/1/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal INSIDE $3,557.00 OCEANVIEW $4,117.00 VERANDAH $5,909.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Eastern Transatlantic INSIDE $3,679.00 OCEANVIEW $4,575.00 VERANDAH $6,300.00
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise OCEANVIEW $4,812.00 VERANDAH $5,876.00
9/12/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,756.00
9/17/2016 Magic, 11-Night Transatlantic Cruise OCEANVIEW $3,253.00 VERANDAH $4,903.00
9/17/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean VERANDAH $3,127.00
9/19/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,756.00
11/16/2016 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,757.00
11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise OCEANVIEW $2,707.00
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean INSIDE $2,446.00 OCEANVIEW $2,726.00 VERANDAH $3,062.00
11/28/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,780.00
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean  OCEANVIEW $2,599.00 VERANDAH $3,131.00
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean INSIDE $2,304.00 OCEANVIEW $2,570.00 VERANDAH $2,850.00
12/5/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise VERANDAH $1,796.00
12/9/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise INSIDE $2,427.00 OCEANVIEW $2,651.00 VERANDAH $3,099.00
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean INSIDE $2,348.00 OCEANVIEW $2,628.00 VERANDAH $2,964.00


----------



## Love2Cruz

What is the probability of them offering a GT rate for Spring Break week? 3/20?
Slim to none ?
or NO WAY you're dreaming?


----------



## Ofinn

Love2Cruz said:


> What is the probability of them offering a GT rate for Spring Break week? 3/20?
> Slim to none ?
> or NO WAY you're dreaming?



Is it a 4 day or 7 day? Probably a better chance on a 7 day. There are very few discounts on the short cruises.  Look back and see if they did last year. I would also look at the number of rooms left. I doubt the remaining rooms will book up at the current rate. It's Past the PIF date isn't it?


----------



## Justacruiser

OK, so I am working toward building a database providing more data.  I have modified my Cruise Names to match exactly what DCL lists.  Hopefully that will provide more meaningful information.  It could take a couple of days to complete the system.  Here is an update report for my *SLEEPER RATES* from now thru *5/31/2017*.  This is for the *MAGIC* only right now.

*MAGIC (22)*
1/24/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami OCEANVIEW $1,653.00 VERANDAH $2,043.00
1/29/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,500.00 OCEANVIEW $1,650.00 VERANDAH $1,990.00
2/28/2016 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $1,556.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC INSIDE $3,679.00 OCEANVIEW $4,575.00
9/17/2016 Magic, 11-Night Transatlantic Cruise from Barcelona OCEANVIEW $3,253.00
11/16/2016 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $1,757.00
11/16/2016 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $1,757.00
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $2,446.00 OCEANVIEW $2,726.00 VERANDAH $3,062.00
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $2,304.00 OCEANVIEW $2,570.00 VERANDAH $2,850.00
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $2,348.00 OCEANVIEW $2,628.00 VERANDAH $2,964.00
1/8/2017 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $1,136.00 VERANDAH $1,328.00
1/11/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,378.00 OCEANVIEW $1,482.00 VERANDAH $1,738.00
1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,609.00 OCEANVIEW $1,909.00 VERANDAH $2,229.00
1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,469.00 OCEANVIEW $1,799.00 VERANDAH $2,119.00
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,373.00 OCEANVIEW $1,477.00 VERANDAH $1,733.00
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,459.00 OCEANVIEW $1,789.00 VERANDAH $2,109.00
2/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,518.00 OCEANVIEW $1,798.00 VERANDAH $2,118.00
2/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,373.00 OCEANVIEW $1,477.00 VERANDAH $1,733.00
2/12/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,559.00 OCEANVIEW $1,789.00 VERANDAH $2,109.00
2/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,609.00 OCEANVIEW $1,849.00 VERANDAH $2,169.00
3/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,718.00 OCEANVIEW $1,918.00 VERANDAH $2,238.00
3/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,388.00 OCEANVIEW $1,548.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is an update report for my *SLEEPER RATES* from now thru *5/31/2017*. This is for the *WONDER* only right now.

*Wonder (20)*
1/24/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan INSIDE $1,920.00 OCEANVIEW $2,186.00
1/31/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan INSIDE $1,920.00 VERANDAH $2,746.00
3/2/2016 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $1,576.00
5/1/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from Miami INSIDE $3,697.00 OCEANVIEW $3,977.00 VERANDAH $5,909.00
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego OCEANVIEW $4,812.00 VERANDAH $5,876.00
11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $2,707.00
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $2,599.00 VERANDAH $3,131.00
12/9/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $2,427.00 OCEANVIEW $2,651.00 VERANDAH $3,099.00
1/6/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $2,411.00 OCEANVIEW $2,719.00
1/13/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $2,411.00 OCEANVIEW $2,719.00
1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $1,932.00 OCEANVIEW $2,148.00 VERANDAH $2,532.00
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night San Juan to PC Cruise OCEANVIEW $1,135.00
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,235.00 OCEANVIEW $1,419.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $1,138.00
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,355.00 OCEANVIEW $1,515.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
2/9/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $1,138.00
2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,355.00 OCEANVIEW $1,515.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
2/23/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,025.00 OCEANVIEW $1,103.00
2/26/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,315.00 OCEANVIEW $1,467.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
3/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,025.00 OCEANVIEW $1,139.00


----------



## taishartrueblood

what does sleeper rate mean?


----------



## Justacruiser

taishartrueblood said:


> what does sleeper rate mean?


look at my 1st page, any other questions, let me know.


----------



## Angeejoe

Justacruiser said:


> Alright everyone.  Today I am going to provide my SLEEPER RATES for 2016!  However, I have adjusted my formula for the rates.  Here are my new sleeper rates per day (including taxes and fees).  The including of taxes and fees is new for my report, but due the new changes in the DCL program I have adjusted.  For me the following are considered good deals.
> 
> Inside Room - $175 PP/PD
> Ocean View - $200 PP/PD
> Verandah - $225 PP/PD
> 
> Again, the above IS including taxes and fees.
> 
> Haven't pulled any information yet, doing it now!  Be back in a few, will be doing per ship information.





taishartrueblood said:


> what does sleeper rate mean?



See above @taishartrueblood 

Pretty much they're good deals.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is an update report for my *SLEEPER RATES* from now thru *5/31/2017*. This is for the *DREAM*.

Dream (9)
1/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,340.00
2/19/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $1,154.00 VERANDAH $1,214.00
9/12/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
9/19/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
1/6/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,324.00
1/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
1/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
2/27/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is an update report for my *SLEEPER RATES* from now thru *5/31/2017*. This is for the *FANTASY*.

Fantasy (1)
9/17/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC VERANDAH $3,127.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO and FLR discounts as of today (1/8/2016).  The website is not up-to-date and when I called they did not have the dates that I am listing.  Unfortunately for now, I am having to call and ask for specific dates for the offers.  Here are the discounts.

MTO (3)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 2/13/2016 MTO/V $3,278.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan 1/24/2016 MTO/O $1,934.00
Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan 1/31/2016 MTO/I $1,724.00 MTO/V $2,256.00

FLR (2)
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 2/13/2016 FLR/I $3,124.00 FLR/O $3,208.00 FLR/V $3,348.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 2/27/2016 FLR/I $2,858.00 FLR/O $2,998.00 FLR/V $3,138.00


----------



## Justacruiser

I can see that some of you have seen my *SLEEPER RATES* information in the last few days.  Here is a current list of the *SLEEPER RATES* for the *DISNEY MAGIC* as of today *1/11/2016 (THRU 4/30/2017).*  There are a number of changes.  Again, I recommend if you see a *SLEEPER RATE* you might seriously consider booking.  Historically, they go away pretty quickly.

1/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,340.00
2/19/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $1,154.00 VERANDAH $1,214.00
9/12/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
9/19/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
1/6/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,324.00
1/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
1/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
2/27/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00


----------



## lucas

Would love to find a Florida Resident rate for 3/16/16 sailing from Miami.


----------



## houseofduck

lucas said:


> Would love to find a Florida Resident rate for 3/16/16 sailing from Miami.



I'm afraid we are entering into a quiet period for FLR and MTO.


----------



## Justacruiser

I just got off the phone with DCL, and the person I spoke with told me there were no discounts available for military.  I asked about specific dates and she told me there was a discount on one.  She told me that she has to look up every cruise to see if there is a discount.  It's funny because the specific cruise I asked about has been on discount for more than 2 weeks but still is not on the sight.  Very frustrating trying to provide information to you all.  I won't be talking to that specific cast member again.


----------



## bsh117

Thanks for your hard work and time Justacruiser!!!


----------



## surran12

I just wanted to let you know I visited your thread the first time last Friday just to see what it was and I grabbed a great OGT rate on the 1/24/16 sailing on the Magic for myself, DW,DS,DD and we weren't at all looking to cruise but couldn't pass it up. So thank you .


----------



## Justacruiser

nice, It's good to hear.  And I really appreciate everyone who assists me when they see discounts.  Not to leave anyone out, but especially my assistant houseofduck, lol.

thanks to all


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is my update of SLEEPER RATES for today 1/14/2016.

*DREAM (8)*
1/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,340.00
9/12/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
9/19/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
1/6/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,324.00
1/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,780.00
1/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
2/27/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00


*FANTASY (1)*
9/17/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC VERANDAH $3,127.00


*MAGIC(19)*
1/24/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami OCEANVIEW $1,653.00 VERANDAH $2,043.00
1/29/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,500.00 OCEANVIEW $1,650.00 VERANDAH $1,990.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC INSIDE $3,635.00 OCEANVIEW $4,531.00 VERANDAH $6,239.00
11/16/2016 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $1,757.00
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $2,446.00 OCEANVIEW $2,726.00
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $2,304.00 OCEANVIEW $2,570.00 VERANDAH $2,850.00
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $2,390.00 OCEANVIEW $2,628.00
1/8/2017 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $1,136.00 VERANDAH $1,328.00
1/11/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,378.00 OCEANVIEW $1,482.00 VERANDAH $1,738.00
1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,609.00 OCEANVIEW $1,909.00 VERANDAH $2,229.00
1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,469.00 OCEANVIEW $1,799.00 VERANDAH $2,119.00
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,373.00 OCEANVIEW $1,477.00 VERANDAH $1,733.00
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,459.00 OCEANVIEW $1,789.00 VERANDAH $2,109.00
2/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,468.00 OCEANVIEW $1,798.00 VERANDAH $2,118.00
2/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,373.00 OCEANVIEW $1,477.00 VERANDAH $1,733.00
2/12/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,559.00 OCEANVIEW $1,789.00 VERANDAH $2,109.00
2/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,609.00 OCEANVIEW $1,849.00 VERANDAH $2,169.00
3/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,718.00 OCEANVIEW $1,918.00 VERANDAH $2,238.00
3/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,388.00 OCEANVIEW $1,548.00



*WONDER (19)*
1/24/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan OCEANVIEW $2,186.00
2/21/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,493.00 OCEANVIEW $1,693.00
5/1/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from Miami INSIDE $3,697.00 OCEANVIEW $4,117.00 VERANDAH $5,909.00
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego OCEANVIEW $4,812.00 VERANDAH $5,876.00
11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $2,707.00
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $2,599.00 VERANDAH $3,131.00
12/9/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $2,427.00 OCEANVIEW $2,651.00 VERANDAH $3,099.00
1/6/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $2,411.00 OCEANVIEW $2,719.00
1/13/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $2,411.00 OCEANVIEW $2,719.00
1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $1,932.00 OCEANVIEW $2,148.00 VERANDAH $2,532.00
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night San Juan to PC Cruise OCEANVIEW $1,135.00
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,235.00 OCEANVIEW $1,419.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $1,138.00
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,355.00 OCEANVIEW $1,515.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
2/9/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $1,138.00
2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,355.00 OCEANVIEW $1,515.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
2/23/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,025.00 OCEANVIEW $1,103.00
2/26/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,315.00 OCEANVIEW $1,467.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
3/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,025.00 OCEANVIEW $1,139.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is a PPP/PN for my SLEEPER RATES.  I placed them in CHEAPEST order per category.

*INSIDE*
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC INSIDE $130.00
5/1/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from Miami INSIDE $131.00
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $146.00
1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE
2/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $147.00
2/21/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $150.00
1/29/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $150.00
2/12/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $156.00
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $160.00
1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $161.00
2/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $161.00
1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $161.00
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $165.00
2/26/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $170.00
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $170.00
2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $170.00
2/23/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $171.00
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $171.00
3/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $171.00
3/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $172.00
1/6/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $173.00
1/13/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $173.00
1/11/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $173.00
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $173.00
2/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $173.00
3/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $174.00
12/9/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $174.00
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $175.00

*OCEANVIEW*
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $162.00
1/29/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami OCEANVIEW $165.00
1/24/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami OCEANVIEW $166.00
2/21/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $170.00
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego OCEANVIEW $172.00 
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $178.00
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $179.00
2/12/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami OCEANVIEW $179.00 
1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $179.00
1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami OCEANVIEW $180.00
2/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $180.00
1/8/2017 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $183.00 
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $184.00
2/23/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $184.00
2/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami OCEANVIEW $185.00
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $186.00
2/26/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $186.00 
2/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $186.00
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $186.00
1/11/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $186.00
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $188.00
2/9/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $189.00
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $189.00
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night San Juan to PC Cruise OCEANVIEW $189.00
2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $189.00
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $189.00
3/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $190.00
12/9/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $190.00
1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami OCEANVIEW $191.00
3/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $192.00
11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $193.00
3/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $194.00
1/6/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $195.00
1/13/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $195.00
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $195.00


*VERANDAH*
1/29/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami VERANDAH $199.00
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $204.00
1/24/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami VERANDAH $205.00
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego VERANDAH $210.00
5/1/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $211.00
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $211.00
2/12/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami VERANDAH $211.00
1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston VERANDAH $211.00
2/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $212.00
1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami VERANDAH $212.00
2/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami VERANDAH $217.00
2/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $218.00
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami  VERANDAH $218.00
1/11/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $218.00
11/16/2016 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $220.00
2/27/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $220.00
1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $220.00
9/12/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $220.00
9/19/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $220.00
1/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $220.00
1/6/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $221.00
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $222.00
1/8/2017 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $222.00
2/26/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $222.00
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $222.00
2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $222.00
1/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $223.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC VERANDAH $223.00
1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami VERANDAH $223.00
1/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $224.00
9/17/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC VERANDAH $224.00
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston VERANDAH $224.00
3/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $224.00
12/9/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston  VERANDAH $236.00


----------



## Trera

thanks. That really shows the value of the cruises an order how I would look at them.


----------



## katellynne

thanks for the great info @Justacruiser 
I am trying to talk myself into going on the 1/29 Magic and you are making it really hard to resist.  Only my 7 year old can go with me but heck maybe it is worth it to see Tangled!!  plus out of 6 DCL cruises we have yet to sail on the Magic.  Anyone else want to twist my arm?


----------



## Justacruiser

it has a VGT offer for the price quoted so you could get a really nice room for the cruise.  Enjoy!


----------



## KalamityJane

Thank you so much for the work you are doing, JustACruiser! 

One question, the *GT rates, are there just not really many of them any more? I've seen GTY rates, but not *GT rates on the cruises I'm looking at (most of which you have up there ) I can't tell with the new site what the GT rates look like, so wasn't sure if they dropped them altogether.


----------



## houseofduck

KalamityJane said:


> Thank you so much for the work you are doing, JustACruiser!
> 
> One question, the *GT rates, are there just not really many of them any more? I've seen GTY rates, but not *GT rates on the cruises I'm looking at (most of which you have up there ) I can't tell with the new site what the GT rates look like, so wasn't sure if they dropped them altogether.



On the new site, the *GT rates will show as a guaranteed rate with restrictions.  For example: Guaranteed Inside Rate with Restrictions


----------



## KalamityJane

houseofduck said:


> On the new site, the *GT rates will show as a guaranteed rate with restrictions.  For example: Guaranteed Inside Rate with Restrictions


Thanks! That makes it a bit easier


----------



## jcemom

Justacruiser said:


> Here is a PPP/PN for my SLEEPER RATES.  I placed them in CHEAPEST order per category.


Thank you! This is SO helpful!


----------



## IamJustACruiser

Well at the end of the week last week, my password for this sight stopped working.  I sent an email trying to get my password reset.  But until that happens, I have changed my login which is a bummer because I cannot modify the heading of this thread when I want to.  Oh well, if anyone has a POC or any ideas how to get my other account going let me know.

I will try to give an update today on my SLEEPER RATES.


----------



## IamJustACruiser

Here are the SLEEPER RATES for today 1/20/2016.  Some of the ones listed previous have gone up or disappeared.  Enjoy!

*DREAM (7)*
9/12/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,788.00
9/19/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,788.00
1/6/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,306.00
1/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
1/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00
2/27/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,756.00


*FANTASY (1)*
9/17/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC VERANDAH $3,141.00


*MAGIC (17)*
1/29/2016 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami OCEANVIEW $1,940.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC INSIDE $3,635.00 OCEANVIEW $4,531.00
9/17/2016 Magic, 11-Night Transatlantic Cruise from Barcelona OCEANVIEW $3,253.00 VERANDAH $4,903.00
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $2,416.00 OCEANVIEW $2,612.00 VERANDAH $2,990.00
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $2,390.00 OCEANVIEW $2,628.00
1/8/2017 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $1,136.00 VERANDAH $1,328.00
1/11/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,378.00 OCEANVIEW $1,482.00 VERANDAH $1,738.00
1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,609.00 OCEANVIEW $1,909.00 VERANDAH $2,229.00
1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,469.00 OCEANVIEW $1,799.00 VERANDAH $2,119.00
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,373.00 OCEANVIEW $1,477.00 VERANDAH $1,733.00
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,459.00 OCEANVIEW $1,789.00 VERANDAH $2,109.00
2/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $1,798.00 VERANDAH $2,118.00
2/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,373.00 OCEANVIEW $1,477.00 VERANDAH $1,733.00
2/12/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,559.00 OCEANVIEW $1,789.00 VERANDAH $2,109.00
2/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami INSIDE $1,609.00 OCEANVIEW $1,849.00 VERANDAH $2,169.00
3/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,718.00 OCEANVIEW $1,918.00 VERANDAH $2,238.00
3/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,388.00 OCEANVIEW $1,548.00 



*WONDER (19)*
1/24/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan OCEANVIEW $2,774.00
2/21/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,493.00 OCEANVIEW $1,693.00
5/1/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from Miami INSIDE $3,557.00 OCEANVIEW $4,117.00 VERANDAH $5,909.00
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego  OCEANVIEW $4,812.00 VERANDAH $6,184.00
11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $2,707.00
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston INSIDE OCEANVIEW $2,599.00 VERANDAH $3,131.00
12/9/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $2,427.00 OCEANVIEW $2,651.00 VERANDAH $3,099.00
1/6/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $2,411.00 OCEANVIEW $2,719.00 VERANDAH
1/13/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $2,411.00 OCEANVIEW $2,719.00 VERANDAH
1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $1,932.00 OCEANVIEW $2,148.00 VERANDAH $2,532.00
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night San Juan to PC Cruise OCEANVIEW $1,135.00
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,235.00 OCEANVIEW $1,419.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC  OCEANVIEW $1,138.00
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,355.00 OCEANVIEW $1,515.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
2/9/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC  OCEANVIEW $1,138.00
2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,355.00 OCEANVIEW $1,515.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
2/23/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,025.00 OCEANVIEW $1,103.00
2/26/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,315.00 OCEANVIEW $1,467.00 VERANDAH $1,771.00
3/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,025.00 OCEANVIEW $1,139.00


----------



## OKW Lover

IamJustACruiser said:


> Well at the end of the week last week, my password for this sight stopped working.  I sent an email trying to get my password reset.  But until that happens, I have changed my login which is a bummer because I cannot modify the heading of this thread when I want to.  Oh well, if anyone has a POC or any ideas how to get my other account going let me know.
> 
> I will try to give an update today on my SLEEPER RATES.


Send an email to admin@disboards.com


----------



## IamJustACruiser

OKW Lover said:


> Send an email to admin@disboards.com



thanks, just emailed them.  hopefully they can assist!


----------



## n2mm

I think that sleeper for 9/17 Fantasy already went up.  I had my eye on it, but didn't move fast enough.


----------



## Munkamamacallie

Any thoughts as to if there will be summer (U.S. departure) GTY rates?  I am flexible during the summer, but realize that this is THE busy time.  I looked through a good deal of the thread.  It looks like last year had a June 6th date & maybe that was it.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## bethann2103

can someone explain what a "sleeper" rate is please?  thank you!!


----------



## Munkamamacallie

See 1st page


Justacruiser said:


> *SLEEPER RATES*
> 
> I have also decided to provide my list of *SLEEPER RATES. *A sleeper rate is a rate that I find a good value. The rate I find good is listed below.
> 
> Inside - $175 per night, per person, including all fees.
> Oceanview - $200 per night, per person, including all fees
> Verandah - $225 per person, per night, including fees.


----------



## bethann2103

Munkamamacallie said:


> See 1st page


Thanks!!


----------



## Munkamamacallie

Munkamamacallie said:


> Any thoughts as to if there will be summer (U.S. departure) GTY rates?  I am flexible during the summer, but realize that this is THE busy time.  I looked through a good deal of the thread.  It looks like last year had a June 6th date & maybe that was it.  Thank you in advance!



Sorry I meant GT - Rookie mistake


----------



## n2mm

Just saw a restricted fare on Feb 19th, 3 night out of PC.


----------



## nemmie

I just wanted to say thank you for your continued work and updates of this thread. It's really helpful and has helped me once again with one of your sleeper rates. Warm wishes x


----------



## Munkamamacallie

n2mm said:


> Just saw a restricted fare on Feb 19th, 3 night out of PC.


*Guaranteed Oceanview Stateroom with Restrictions*
Sleeps 3 to 4

Approximately 200 sq

1 Large Porthole or 2 Small Portholes

Starting from

1611.96
$1,611.96
Rate Details


----------



## n2mm

Just checked. Both are still there.  This is OV, but vernanda was available too.

*Guaranteed Oceanview Stateroom with Restrictions*
Sleeps 3 to 4

Approximately 200 sq

1 Large Porthole or 2 Small Portholes

Starting from

1154.64
$1,154.64
Rate Details


----------



## katellynne

There are some March *GT rates...the Dream on 3/7 has vgt/ogt/igt.  And the 2/19 VGT rate for the Dream, and that one I know is a really good deal...less than $200 per person per night with taxes/fees.


----------



## n2mm

katellynne said:


> There are some March *GT rates...the Dream on 3/7 has vgt/ogt/igt.  And the 2/19 VGT rate for the Dream, and that one I know is a really good deal...less than $200 per person per night with taxes/fees.



Those 2/19 restricted rates didn't even last 24 hours.  Gone now.


----------



## kimkreis

katellynne said:


> There are some March *GT rates...the Dream on 3/7 has vgt/ogt/igt.  And the 2/19 VGT rate for the Dream, and that one I know is a really good deal...less than $200 per person per night with taxes/fees.


How do you find the GT rates on the new website?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

kimkreis said:


> How do you find the GT rates on the new website?


When looking at specific cruises, when you go to look for the rooms, one of the options will say "with restrictions"


----------



## Ofinn

n2mm said:


> Those 2/19 restricted rates didn't even last 24 hours.  Gone now.


The restricted rate on that cruise came out 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## kimkreis

PrincessShmoo said:


> When looking at specific cruises, when you go to look for the rooms, one of the options will say "with restrictions"
> View attachment 146873


Thanks.  I can hope this same cruise comes out with an MTO.  It is killing me that I had a MTO balcony on the Fantasy last February for less than this 4 day Dream cruise is showing as an inside room GT.


----------



## lucas

kimkreis said:


> How do you find the GT rates on the new website?



Also, how to you find the FLR rates on the new website??


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lucas said:


> Also, how to you find the FLR rates on the new website??


On the first page, hover over "Cruises & Destinations", click on "View Special Rates and Offers" in the little window (lower right).  Then click on "Special Rates for Florida Residents" on the next page.  Not much there right now, only 2/27/16 Fantasy


----------



## lucas

PrincessShmoo said:


> On the first page, hover over "Cruises & Destinations", click on "View Special Rates and Offers" in the little window (lower right).  Then click on "Special Rates for Florida Residents" on the next page.  Not much there right now, only 2/27/16 Fantasy



Thanks!  Just tried it - that was easy!


----------



## katellynne

Florida Resident Rates, prices are 2 people


----------



## lucas

katellynne said:


> Florida Resident Rates, prices are 2 people
> View attachment 147239



Oh wow!  They really do exist!  
(I am looking for a FLR any day starting 3/5/16 and last day to return 3/20/16 & hopefully out of Miami.)


----------



## Scalemaster34

kimkreis said:


> Thanks.  I can hope this same cruise comes out with an MTO.  It is killing me that I had a MTO balcony on the Fantasy last February for less than this 4 day Dream cruise is showing as an inside room GT.




Disney cruise "specials" have changed a lot of the past few years.....  

One interesting aspect of this thread is seeing the history of what rates were two years ago (think there was a similar thread with even older data).   But that is the past, Disney had just expanded their fleet capacity and the economy and travel patterns were different.  Thus specials are fewer, and not nearly as discounted as they once were.... at least the FLR rates.


----------



## krisinparis

I just saw OGT and VGT rates for the Mar. 11 Dream sailing in case anyone is looking.


----------



## krisinparis

Prices for OGT- $621 p/p and VGT-$654 p/p


----------



## katellynne

krisinparis said:


> I just saw OGT and VGT rates for the Mar. 11 Dream sailing in case anyone is looking.



since the IGT/OGT/VGT for the Dream 3/7 are still there you could do a B2B!   They have IGT/VGT for the Fantasy Star Wars 3/5 cruise as well today.


----------



## Munkamamacallie

Wow! GT rates on a spring break cruises?!?!  3/25 Dream has IGT/OGT/VGT

Do you think this is something new?  I feel like all of a sudden we are seeing a lot more GT rates.


----------



## Ofinn

Munkamamacallie said:


> Wow! GT rates on a spring break cruises?!?!  3/25 Dream has IGT/OGT/VGT
> 
> Do you think this is something new?  I feel like all of a sudden we are seeing a lot more GT rates.


No it's nothing new, actually we're seeing a lot fewer GT rates then previous years.


----------



## Munkamamacallie

ok, I see now...
*This time last year *-


----------



## jhoannam

MTO for the May EBTA. Also, did you all notice the 50% off deposit.


----------



## krisinparis

Our family is hoping to sail on the 3/18 Dream sailing.  Right now it is showing that there are about 70 Verandah cabins available.  Do you think this will go to a VGT rate?  If it does, can I still apply my FCC or is that only for full-price fares?


----------



## houseofduck

jhoannam said:


> MTO for the May EBTA. Also, did you all notice the 50% off deposit.



Ouch!  That MTO rate is the same as the VGT rate.  Usually, MTO is cheaper.


----------



## DisMom829

krisinparis said:


> Our family is hoping to sail on the 3/18 Dream sailing.  Right now it is showing that there are about 70 Verandah cabins available.  Do you think this will go to a VGT rate?  If it does, can I still apply my FCC or is that only for full-price fares?



How do you see how, many cabins are still available? Do you count or is there a website that shows?


----------



## Minella117

You can check each option (inside, outside with window...) and as long as its not a gty rate, you can just count each deck of the ship in each category.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

This sounds like a stupid question, but with 50% off the deposit, that isn't actually a discount is it? You still have to pay the rest of the deposit by the PIF date? Thanks!


----------



## Karlzmom

Daisy'sMama said:


> This sounds like a stupid question, but with 50% off the deposit, that isn't actually a discount is it? You still have to pay the rest of the deposit by the PIF date? Thanks!



No, its simply a device to convince you to pull the trigger and book.  Disney is recognizes an angle to get the booking from people who will look at the deposit and say "that's not so bad!"....then comes the emotional attachment to "their" vacation.....so many will keep the booking they would have walked away from had the regular deposit been in place.   Other cruise lines do it too, not just Disney but it does seem the reduced deposit on other lines comes with other perks, discounts or OBC.


----------



## Scalemaster34

Ofinn said:


> Could be, but other cruise lines have been offering some great discounts like kids sail free. I expect to see a lot more GT rates on DCL because they have priced themselves so much higher than the competition. Just my opinion.



I watched one show and saw Princess, Norwegian, Royal Caribbean and a Carnival commercials.  I'm thinking the whole market might just be experience some kinda slow down or just too many ships.


----------



## Kerry Murphy

Anyone know of a Gt rate for the 4 night sailing on the dream on 3/21?


----------



## houseofduck

We haven't had an update on discounts in a few weeks.  I thought I'd put one out there.  Here's what I see for MTO.

MTO
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC  MTO/I $1,164 MTO/O $1,224 MTO/V $1,284
3/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea  MTO/I $2,712 MTO/O $2,852 MTO/V $2,992
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC  MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $5,035


----------



## houseofduck

Here's an update for *GT.  There are no FLR  rates that I can see.

2/19/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC  IGT  OGT $1,158 VGT $1,218
3/04/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC  IGT  OGT  VGT $1,278
2/29/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC  IGT  $1,418 OGT $1,498  VGT
2/21/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,497 OGT $1,698 VGT
2/26/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,541 OGT $1,741 VGT
2/20/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $2,978 OGT $3,076 VGT 
3/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea  IGT $3,650 OGT  VGT $3,902
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT  $3,075 OGT VGT $5,035


----------



## houseofduck

I missed one of the GT rates.  

3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,902 OGT $1,938 VGT $1,998

It is listed on the special offers page, but I didn't notice it because the rates are kind of high.  But, I guess it is March.  I may have missed others!


----------



## houseofduck

There's a new FLR rate!  Same cruise and rates as the MTO one.

3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,164 FLR/O $1,224 FLR/V $1,284


----------



## KayKayJS

houseofduck said:


> There's a new FLR rate!  Same cruise and rates as the MTO one.
> 
> 3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,164 FLR/O $1,224 FLR/V $1,284



We booked this  So excited


----------



## dmunsil

There's a 4/16 Fantasy cruise (Western Carib with Star Wars) with IGT, OGT and VGT.


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

dmunsil said:


> There's a 4/16 Fantasy cruise (Western Carib with Star Wars) with IGT, OGT and VGT.


That is April school vacation for MA but airfare is very expensive to book now.

For February vacation I booked only airfare when it first opened and then hoped for a discounted cruise on one of the cruiselines. Disney had a Florida resident rate that my Mom was eligible for and we booked it. Otherwise it would have been a different cruiseline.


----------



## momof2n2

houseofduck said:


> Here's an update for *GT.  There are no FLR  rates that I can see.
> 
> 2/19/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC  IGT  OGT $1,158 VGT $1,218
> 3/04/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC  IGT  OGT  VGT $1,278
> 2/29/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC  IGT  $1,418 OGT $1,498  VGT
> 2/21/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,497 OGT $1,698 VGT
> 2/26/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,541 OGT $1,741 VGT
> 2/20/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $2,978 OGT $3,076 VGT
> 3/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea  IGT $3,650 OGT  VGT $3,902
> 5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT  $3,075 OGT VGT $5,035



I just saw this.  Sadly, the 2/20 has gone up a bit.  And.... I confess I am shocked at how much pax 3 & 4 are.  Granted, I haven't been pricing this year like I was the last two years.  It's probably been like this a while...


----------



## houseofduck

Updated discounts:

FLR:
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,164 FLR/O $1,224 FLR/V $1,284

MTO:
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,164 MTO/O $1,224 MTO/V $1,284
3/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,712 MTO/O unavailable MTO/V $2,992 (CHANGED)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $5,035

*GT:
3/04/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $1,278
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,344 OGT $1,380 VGT $1,446 (NEW)
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,902 OGT $1,938 VGT $1,998
2/29/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,418 OGT unavailable VGT $1,578 (CHANGED)
2/26/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,541 OGT unavailable  VGT (CHANGED)
2/20/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $2,978 OGT unavailable  VGT (CHANGED)
3/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,650 OGT VGT $3,902
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,132 OGT $3,230 VGT $3,398
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075 OGT VGT $5,035


----------



## ahc

I know it is getting late, but thoughts on the March 25th 5 nt Wonder....any *GT rates possible?


----------



## houseofduck

ahc said:


> I know it is getting late, but thoughts on the March 25th 5 nt Wonder....any *GT rates possible?



That cruise includes Easter, so it probably won't get a discount.  But, the Dream cruise that ends on Easter has a discount and there are plenty of categories still available on the Wonder cruise, so it could be possible.  I have seen discounts come out within 30 days of the cruise.  It is still not too late.

I just looked at the rooms available in each category.  If anything gets a discount, it would most likely be a VGT.  The other categories do not appear to have much available.


----------



## ahc

houseofduck said:


> That cruise includes Easter, so it probably won't get a discount.  But, the Dream cruise that ends on Easter has a discount and there are plenty of categories still available on the Wonder cruise, so it could be possible.  I have seen discounts come out within 30 days of the cruise.  It is still not too late.
> 
> I just looked at the rooms available in each category.  If anything gets a discount, it would most likely be a VGT.  The other categories do not appear to have much available.


Thank you for the quick response! Guess I will keep my fingers crossed..


----------



## Munkamamacallie

I was "Wonder"ing the same thing about the 3/25 Wonder cruise.  That is our Spring Break week & figured it was popular, but I saw that there was the *GT Dream one that week.  I don't think I understand pricing.  The Spring Break week cruise for 2017 is considerably cheaper than the July one we had looked at on opening day.  I would have thought that it would have been the reverse as I thought more people would want to get out of town following snowy/winter weather rather than go someplace hot in the summer.  It is amazing how much they go up from opening day.  Right now March 28th, 2016 on the Dream $4749. March 27th, 2017 on the Dream $2706.  WOW!


----------



## n2mm

That's because Easter Sunday is in March 2016 vs April 2017. Any cruise near Easter/spring break is always going to be higher.


----------



## houseofduck

There are a couple of new discounts that have appeared.
Updated FLR and MTO discounts:

FLR:
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,164 FLR/O $1,224 FLR/V $1,284
2/27/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC  FLR/I $2,862 FLR/O $3,002 FLR/V (NEW)

MTO:
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,164 MTO/O $1,224 MTO/V $1,284
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,668 MTO/O $1,728 MTO/V $1,788 (NEW)
3/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,712 MTO/O $2,852 MTO/V $2,992 (CHANGED)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $5,035

I'll look for *GT next!


----------



## houseofduck

*GT:
3/04/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $1,278
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,344 OGT $1,380 VGT $1,446
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,902 OGT $1,938 VGT $1,998
2/29/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,418 OGT $1,498 VGT $1,578 (CHANGED)
2/26/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,541 OGT $1,741 VGT (CHANGED)
2/20/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $2,978 OGT $3,076 VGT $3,244(CHANGED)
3/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,650 OGT VGT $3,902
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,132 OGT $3,230 VGT $3,398
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075 OGT VGT $5,035


----------



## houseofduck

A few new discounts have appeared.  One FLR is in May!

Updated FLR and MTO discounts:

FLR:
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I unavailable FLR/O $1,224 FLR/V $1,284 (CHANGED)
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,668 FLR/O $1,728 FLR/V $1,788 (NEW)
2/27/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,862 FLR/O $3,002 FLR/V 
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O FLR/V $2,857 (NEW)

MTO:
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I unavailable MTO/O $1,224 MTO/V $1,284 (CHANGED)
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,668 MTO/O $1,728 MTO/V $1,788
3/7/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,498 MTO/O $1,546 MTO/V $1,626 (NEW)
3/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,712 MTO/O $2,852 MTO/V unavailable (CHANGED)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $5,035


----------



## houseofduck

*GT:
3/04/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $1,278
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,344 OGT $1,380 VGT $1,446
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,902 OGT $1,938 VGT $1,998
3/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,650 OGT VGT $3,902
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,132 OGT $3,230 VGT $3,398
4/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $3,218 VGT (NEW)
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $2,823 VGT (NEW)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075 OGT $3,663 VGT $5,035 (CHANGED)


----------



## houseofduck

For anyone that can travel next week, the 2/29 Dream is back on the GT list.

2/29/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,418 OGT  VGT


----------



## houseofduck

So, it looks like there are a few more GT rates that I either missed yesterday or were just released.

*GT:
3/04/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $1,278
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,344 OGT $1,380 VGT $1,446
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,902 OGT $1,938 VGT $1,998
2/29/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,418 OGT VGT (NEW)
3/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,650 OGT VGT $3,902
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,132 OGT $3,230 VGT $3,398
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,473 OGT $2,571 VGT $2,753 (NEW)
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,669 OGT $2,767 VGT $2,935 (NEW)
4/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT $3,218 VGT
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT $2,823 VGT 
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT $2,506 VGT (NEW)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075 OGT $3,663 VGT $5,035


----------



## jcemom

I have my thread subscription set to get email notifications of posts, but I'm not getting them. I'm going to post here now to see if that helps. I know back when the boards converted it seemed that I had to post to every subscribed thread again to get emails so I'm going to try it here, even though I've posted here since then.


----------



## Ofinn

The Iceland/Norway cruise June 17 has GT rates. It is a pretty significant price drop.  The price of this cruise has NOT gone up since opening day. I feel bad for the people that booked it opening day. I priced this out on a opening day and the price is currently about 2,500 less for a family of four with the  IGT rate than the price of a cat 10b on opening day.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Deleted info to not confuse people as I had incorrect information.  Sorry!

Heather


----------



## Ofinn

Ive been saying for months the euro cruises would be discounted. They were so overpriced. Were sailing on the New carnival Vista in a balcony room for 1/5 the price of an inside room on dcls 12 day med cruise. I know a lot of people say the service on carnival is not anywhere near dcls, but the ship looks incredible.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Ofinn said:


> *Ive been saying for months the euro cruises would be discounted.* They were so overpriced. Were sailing on the New carnival Vista in a balcony room for 1/5 the price of an inside room on dcls 12 day med cruise. I know a lot of people say the service on carnival is not anywhere near dcls, but the ship looks incredible.


Unfortunately, the May 29 cruise won't fall into that.  It appears that some group has bought up a large amount of rooms.  About 2-3 weeks ago, the number of rooms available dropped, and prices went up suddenly on that cruise.


----------



## ctnurse

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Not sure someone else posted this (I glanced and didn't see anything), the 8/2016 Med sailings for the 7 nights and 12 night sailings all have *GT rates showing.  This is before the PIF date (if my math is correct) so that's interesting.  We have Med 2017 on the radar and I don't think I'd wait out this long but perhaps others that have flexibility might be able to.  I first noticed the 8/20/16 sailing on 2/27/16 so not sure how long they've been there.
> 
> Heather



I just looked at our 12 night Med Cruise and didn't see any *GT rates.  They do have guarantee rooms in 9C, but that is different that the guarantee rates with restrictions. Our PIF date is April 1.   I saw  the great price for the June 17th sailing, but we  can't sail then due to school and I need warmth this summer.  We did the 12 night Baltic last summer and I wore gloves and a scarf a lot of the time.


----------



## Ofinn

PrincessShmoo said:


> Unfortunately, the May 29 cruise won't fall into that.  It appears that some group has bought up a large amount of rooms.  About 2-3 weeks ago, the number of rooms available dropped, and prices went up suddenly on that cruise.


I think its a school break week for kids in England. I was surprised it didnt sell out sooner. Im hoping to do that week next year since the prices have been reasonable. Keeping fingers crossed its a Baltic cruise. A major price hike over this years prices will have me looking at another cruise line again.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

ctnurse said:


> I just looked at our 12 night Med Cruise and didn't see any *GT rates.  They do have guarantee rooms in 9C, but that is different that the guarantee rates with restrictions. Our PIF date is April 1.   I saw  the great price for the June 17th sailing, but we  can't sail then due to school and I need warmth this summer.  We did the 12 night Baltic last summer and I wore gloves and a scarf a lot of the time.


You are 100% correct!!  My apologies and I already deleted/updated my post so more won't be confused.  I swear the new website is just bonkers but agree as you said it's not "with restrictions" which is the *GT rates and I'm fully aware of what they are as we've done a few of them (I should know better lol).  I know what you mean about being cold last summer as it was beyond freezing when we left Iceland and were in the open waters but the time in Iceland and during the excursions wasn't bad at all.  It was so appropriate that was our "Freezing the Night Away" celebration.  Brr....

Thanks again for pointing it out so I could delete/correct the wrong info  
Heather


----------



## momof2n2

Ofinn said:


> Ive been saying for months the euro cruises would be discounted. They were so overpriced. Were sailing on the New carnival Vista in a balcony room for 1/5 the price of an inside room on dcls 12 day med cruise. I know a lot of people say the service on carnival is not anywhere near dcls, but the ship looks incredible.



I am salivating over the CCL Vista. I wish I could do the 8-n Southern Caribbean!


----------



## Ofinn

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> You are 100% correct!!  My apologies and I already deleted/updated my post so more won't be confused.  I swear the new website is just bonkers but agree as you said it's not "with restrictions" which is the *GT rates and I'm fully aware of what they are as we've done a few of them (I should know better lol).  I know what you mean about being cold last summer as it was beyond freezing when we left Iceland and were in the open waters but the time in Iceland and during the excursions wasn't bad at all.  It was so appropriate that was our "Freezing the Night Away" celebration.  Brr....
> 
> Thanks again for pointing it out so I could delete/correct the wrong info
> Heather


Im sure we'll see them at some point. I expect the Sept med cruises to have them. I have no plans to cruise on Dcl this Summer, but I enjoy watching what happens. I would love to the Iceland cruise some day so I was kind of happy they couldnt sell it at that price point.


----------



## Ofinn

momof2n2 said:


> I am salivating over the CCL Vista. I wish I could do the 8-n Southern Caribbean!


I like that itinerary too. I havent been to any of the ports. If we like Carnival and the Vista Ill probably book it in the future. I met a women on our last cruise who had been on 23 dcl cruises. She is also sailing on the Vista. She has also sailed Carnival many times and likes them too. It made me happy to hear that.


----------



## LeslieG

momof2n2 said:


> I am salivating over the CCL Vista. I wish I could do the 8-n Southern Caribbean!



We are also "jumping ship" to the Carnival Vista for a Med cruise this year.   $1800 total for 2 in an inside cabin.


----------



## Ofinn

LeslieG said:


> We are also "jumping ship" to the Carnival Vista for a Med cruise this year.   $1800 total for 2 in an inside cabin.


We paid 2700 for four in a cove balcony. They hardly charge anything for the third and fourth passenger. I'm keeping my fingers crossed they don't pull out of Turkey.


----------



## ctnurse

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> You are 100% correct!!  My apologies and I already deleted/updated my post so more won't be confused.  I swear the new website is just bonkers but agree as you said it's not "with restrictions" which is the *GT rates and I'm fully aware of what they are as we've done a few of them (I should know better lol).  I know what you mean about being cold last summer as it was beyond freezing when we left Iceland and were in the open waters but the time in Iceland and during the excursions wasn't bad at all.  It was so appropriate that was our "Freezing the Night Away" celebration.  Brr....
> 
> Thanks again for pointing it out so I could delete/correct the wrong info
> Heather



No worries.    I agree, it was so much easier with the old DCL site to find *GT rates.   Our PIF date is April 1 and the prices haven't changed in most categories since opening day, so I will be watching to see what DCL does.  I know that several people cancelled because of the itinerary change and there are some cabins left.


----------



## houseofduck

Updated FLR and MTO discounts:

FLR:
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O $1,728 FLR/V $1,788 (NEW)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,671 (NEW)

MTO:
3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,164 MTO/O $1,224 MTO/V $1,284
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,668 MTO/O $1,728 MTO/V $1,788
3/7/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O $1,546 MTO/V (NEW)
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $3,132 (NEW)
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $2,753 (NEW)
4/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O $2,686 MTO/V $3,694 (NEW)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $5,035

Surprised to see the Transatlantic FLR lower than the MTO.


----------



## houseofduck

*GT:
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,902 OGT $1,938 VGT $1,998
3/7/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $1,858 VGT (NEW)
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,902 OGT $1,938 VGT $1,998
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,132 OGT $3,230 VGT $3,398
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  $2,851 OGT $2,935 VGT $3,103 (NEW)
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $2,648 VGT $3,306 (NEW)
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $2,506 VGT $3,304 (NEW)
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $2,823 VGT (NEW)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075 OGT  $3,663 VGT $5,035 (CHANGED)
6/17/2016, Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover to Copenhagen IGT $4,962 OGT VGT $8,922 (NEW)


----------



## houseofduck

Updated FLR and MTO discounts:

FLR:
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O $1,728 FLR/V $1,788
4/3/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I  FLR/O $3,412 FLR/V $3,832 (NEW)
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,922 FLR/O $2,992 FLR/V $3,132 (NEW)
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,403 FLR/O $2,473 FLR/V $2,613 (NEW)
 5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O  FLR/V $3,137 (NEW)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,671 

MTO:
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,668 MTO/O $1,728 MTO/V $1,788
3/7/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $1,546 MTO/V 
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,132 
4/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $2,857 MTO/V $2,997 (NEW)
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,753
4/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,476 MTO/O $2,686 MTO/V $3,694 (CHANGED)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $3,271 MTO/V $5,035 (CHANGED)


----------



## houseofduck

Updated FLR and MTO discounts:

FLR:
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,668 FLR/O $1,728 FLR/V (CHANGED)
4/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $3,342 FLR/O $3,412 FLR/V $3,832 (CHANGED)
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,922 FLR/O $2,992 FLR/V $3,132 
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,403 FLR/O $2,473 FLR/V $2,613
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,913 FLR/O $2,997 FLR/V $3,137 (CHANGED)
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC  FLR/I  FLR/O $2,270 FLR/V  (NEW)
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC  FLR/I  FLR/O  FLR/V  $2,968 (NEW)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,795 FLR/O $3,271 FLR/V $4,671 (CHANGED)

MTO:
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,668 MTO/O $1,728 MTO/V (CHANGED)
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,132 
4/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $2,857 MTO/V $2,997 
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,403 MTO/O MTO/V (NEW)
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,753
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,913 MTO/O $2,997 MTO/V $3,137 (NEW)
4/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,476 MTO/O $2,686 MTO/V $3,694
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,795 MTO/O $3,271 MTO/V $5,035 (CHANGED)


----------



## houseofduck

*GT:
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,902 OGT $1,938 VGT $1,998
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,132 OGT $3,230 VGT $3,398
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,851 OGT $2,935 VGT $3,103
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT  VGT $3,543 (NEW)
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,340 OGT $2,648 VGT $3,306 (CHANGED)
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,501 OGT $2,823 VGT $3,523 (CHANGED)
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,338 OGT $2,506 VGT $3,304 (CHANGED)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075 OGT $3,663 VGT $5,035
6/17/2016, Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover to Copenhagen IGT $4,962 OGT VGT $8,922


----------



## n2mm

Some really good deals right now.  I just came back from a B2B last weekend and have a cruise booked for October already.


----------



## bobbiwoz

n2mm said:


> Some really good deals right now.  I just came back from a B2B last weekend and have a cruise booked for October already.



Deals given on board?


----------



## n2mm

bobbiwoz said:


> Deals given on board?



Sorry, I meant the online last minute booking deals are really good.  If I had not just cruised, I would've been tempted to book a last minute cruise.  The onboard stuff is the same old discounts.  I booked 2 future cruises while onboard.  I'm addicted it seems!


----------



## bobbiwoz

n2mm said:


> Sorry, I meant the online last minute booking deals are really good.  If I had not just cruised, I would've been tempted to book a last minute cruise.  The onboard stuff us the same old discounts.  I booked 2 future cruises while onboard.  I'm addicted it seems!



Oh well.  After next week's cruise, I only have 1 DCL cruise booked, the DVC Member Cruise.  We will probably book a placeholder.


----------



## katellynne

This is by no means an inclusive list but there are a couple of cruises that qualify for the 'sleeper' rates available...the 3/31/2017 Magic 5 night Bahamian has had discounts in all categories the 07a balcony is $180 per person not including fees and the 3/26/17 Magic 5 night Western Caribbean is under $200 for a balcony as well.  That would make a pretty sweet B2B!  Ports are Grand Cayman, Castaway on West Car and Nassau, Key West and Castaway on the Bahamian itinerary.  I will scroll back and see what you categories used to calculate rates and see if oceanview and inside are good deals as well.


----------



## Angeejoe

katellynne said:


> This is by no means an inclusive list but there are a couple of cruises that qualify for the 'sleeper' rates available...the 3/31/2017 Magic 5 night Bahamian has had discounts in all categories the 07a balcony is $180 per person not including fees and the 3/26/17 Magic 5 night Western Caribbean is under $200 for a balcony as well.  That would make a pretty sweet B2B!  Ports are Grand Cayman, Castaway on West Car and Nassau, Key West and Castaway on the Bahamian itinerary.  I will scroll back and see what you categories used to calculate rates and see if oceanview and inside are good deals as well.



I can't seem to find this deal on the website, the prices I'm finding is much higher for these dates.


----------



## katellynne

Angeejoe said:


> I can't seem to find this deal on the website, the prices I'm finding is much higher for these dates.


 me neither!!  i should have taken a screen shot-or just booked it.


----------



## Angeejoe

katellynne said:


> me neither!!  i should have taken a screen shot-or just booked it.



Bummer!  I was totally read to book, I was even telling my MIL, but then when I looked I couldn't find it.


----------



## houseofduck

katellynne said:


> This is by no means an inclusive list but there are a couple of cruises that qualify for the 'sleeper' rates available...the 3/31/2017 Magic 5 night Bahamian has had discounts in all categories the 07a balcony is $180 per person not including fees and the 3/26/17 Magic 5 night Western Caribbean is under $200 for a balcony as well.  That would make a pretty sweet B2B!  Ports are Grand Cayman, Castaway on West Car and Nassau, Key West and Castaway on the Bahamian itinerary.  I will scroll back and see what you categories used to calculate rates and see if oceanview and inside are good deals as well.



I went to cruisefish.net to see if they caught the drop.  It appears that there was a drop on 2/13.  But, it doesn't show the drop reported above.  I wonder if DCL was changing pricing and had a "mistake" posted for a little while.  It looks like most categories saw a drop.  Maybe they temporarily mixed up categories?


----------



## JustaDisneyCruiser

Howdy folks JustaCruiser (now JustaDisneyCruiser), I am not totally back.  Job is still crazy.  And, I finally had to just get a new user name.  They would never reset my password.  So I am having to start over!  Miss you all.  I will be posting more in the next few days!  Over a million hits now!  You all are fantastic.  houseofduck you have down a fantastic job!  I will need you help for a while longer!


----------



## JustaDisneyCruiser

by the way, 4th most view ever on this sight!  And now I can get messages again.


----------



## JustaDisneyCruiser

would still like to restore Justacruiser.  I have emailed and hit the lost password and no response for months.  If anyone can assist, you can send me a message.  Thanks in advance!  And yes, about 58 days till # 28!


----------



## OKW Lover

JustaDisneyCruiser said:


> would still like to restore Justacruiser.  I have emailed and hit the lost password and no response for months.  If anyone can assist, you can send me a message.  Thanks in advance!  And yes, about 58 days till # 28!


Check the old account now.  It may be fixed.


----------



## Justacruiser

OKW Lover said:


> Check the old account now.  It may be fixed.



I AM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Thank you!


----------



## Angeejoe

Justacruiser said:


> I AM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Thank you!



Yea!!!


----------



## houseofduck

JustaDisneyCruiser said:


> Howdy folks JustaCruiser (now JustaDisneyCruiser), I am not totally back.  Job is still crazy.  And, I finally had to just get a new user name.  They would never reset my password.  So I am having to start over!  Miss you all.  I will be posting more in the next few days!  Over a million hits now!  You all are fantastic.  houseofduck you have down a fantastic job!  I will need you help for a while longer!



Glad to see you back!  There hasn't been too much activity on the discounts, but more than I was expecting!


----------



## goNDmay9

Justacruiser said:


> I AM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Thank you!



YAY!!!!!  Welcome Back.


----------



## ironz

Welcome back! My DH was just asking if "that guy who posts the discounts" has been around.


----------



## Ofinn

A new GT rate on the British Isles cruise June 5 just popped up.


----------



## houseofduck

*GT:
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,902 OGT $1,938 VGT $1,998
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT  OGT  VGT $3,398 (changed)
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,851 OGT $2,935 VGT $3,103
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $3,543 
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,340 OGT $2,648 VGT $3,306
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,501 OGT $2,823 VGT $3,523
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,338 OGT $2,506 VGT $3,304
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075 OGT $3,663 VGT $5,035
06/05/16 Magic 12-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover IGT $6,129 OGT $8,289  VGT (new)
6/17/2016, Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover to Copenhagen IGT $4,962 OGT VGT $8,922


----------



## scgustafson

Ofinn said:


> A new GT rate on the British Isles cruise June 5 just popped up.



Still not as cheap as my opening day rate.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the Florida Discounts for today 3/17/2016, enjoy!

*FLR - RATES* * 
*Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC 3/25/2016 FLR/I $1,668.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars 4/2/2016 FLR/I $3,342.00 FLR/O $3,412.00 FLR/V $3,832.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars 4/16/2016 FLR/V $3,132.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/24/2016 FLR/V $2,968.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/30/2016 FLR/I $2,403.00 FLR/O $2,473.00 FLR/V $2,613.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 5/21/2016 FLR/I $2,913.00 FLR/O $2,997.00 FLR/V $3,137.00
Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/10/2016 FLR/O $2,220.00
Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC 5/15/2016 FLR/I $2,795.00 FLR/O $3,271.00 FLR/V $4,671.00
*
FLR - PPP/PN RATES* (Underline:  Sleeper Rates) * 
*Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC 3/25/2016 FLR/I $255.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars 4/2/2016 FLR/I $225.00 FLR/O $230.00 FLR/V $260.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars 4/16/2016 FLR/V $210.00 

 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/24/2016 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $197.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/30/2016 FLR/I $155.00 FLR/O $160.00 FLR/V $170.00
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 5/21/2016 FLR/I $194.00 FLR/O $200.00 FLR/V $210.00
Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/10/2016 FLR/O $147.00
Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC 5/15/2016 FLR/I $80.00 FLR/O $107.00 FLR/V $157.00


----------



## Trera

Justacruiser said:


> Here are the Florida Discounts for today 3/17/2016, enjoy!
> 
> *FLR - RATES*
> Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC 3/25/2016 FLR/I $1,668.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars 4/2/2016 FLR/I $3,342.00 FLR/O $3,412.00 FLR/V $3,832.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars 4/16/2016 FLR/V $3,132.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/24/2016 FLR/V $2,968.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/30/2016 FLR/I $2,403.00 FLR/O $2,473.00 FLR/V $2,613.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 5/21/2016 FLR/I $2,913.00 FLR/O $2,997.00 FLR/V $3,137.00
> Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/10/2016 FLR/O $2,220.00
> Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC 5/15/2016 FLR/I $2,795.00 FLR/O $3,271.00 FLR/V $4,671.00
> *
> FLR - PPP/PN RATES* (Underline:  Sleeper Rates)
> Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC 3/25/2016 FLR/I $255.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars 4/2/2016 FLR/I $225.00 FLR/O $230.00 FLR/V $260.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars 4/16/2016 FLR/V $210.00
> 
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/24/2016 FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $197.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/30/2016 FLR/I $155.00 FLR/O $160.00 FLR/V $170.00
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC 5/21/2016 FLR/I $194.00 FLR/O $200.00 FLR/V $210.00
> Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC 4/10/2016 FLR/O $147.00
> Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC 5/15/2016 FLR/I $80.00 FLR/O $107.00 FLR/V $157.00


Yes, Welcome back!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the Military Discounts for today 3/17/2016.  I have changed the format some, let me know what you think! 

*MTO - RATES* * 
*
4/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,476.00 10B MTO/O $2,686.00 9B MTO/V $3,694.00 6A
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $2,758.00 5B
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,795.00 GTY MTO/O $3,271.00 9C MTO/V $5,035.00 4A
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars MTO/V $3,132.00 5A
4/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/O $2,857.00 9B MTO/V $2,997.00 5A
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $2,753  5A
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,913.00 11B MTO/O $2,997.00 9B MTO/V $3,137.00 5D
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,668.00 11A

*MTO - PPP/PD RATES* (Sleeper Rates)  

4/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $162.00 MTO/O $177.00 MTO/V $249.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $182.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $80.00 MTO/O $107.00 MTO/V $170.00
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars  MTO/V $210.00
4/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/O $190.00 MTO/V $200.00
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $180.00
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $194.00 MTO/O $200.00 MTO/V $210.00
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $255.00 MTO/O $266.00


----------



## Justacruiser

Working on the *GT and SLEEPER RATES, hope I can have those updated today!  In the meantime here are the FLR and MTO rates.

FLR - RATES
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/O $2,270.00 9A
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/V $2,968.00 5B
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,795.00 10C FLR/O $3,271.00 9C FLR/V $4,671.00 5B
4/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars FLR/I $3,342.00 11A FLR/O $3,412.00 9C FLR/V $3,832.00 5A
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars FLR/I $2,922.00 11A FLR/V $3,132.00 7A
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,403.00 11A FLR/O $2,473.00 9B FLR/V $2,613.00 7A
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,913.00 11B FLR/O $2,997.00 9B FLR/V $3,137.00 5A
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/V $3,523.00 5C
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,668.00 11A FLR/O $1,728.00 9B

FLR - RATES PPP/PD (SLEEPER RATES)
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from FLR/O $147.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from /V $197.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC FLR/I $90.00 FLR/O $107.00 FLR/V $157.00
4/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars FLR/I $225.00 FLR/O $230.00 FLR/V $260.00
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars FLR/I $195.00  FLR/V $210.00
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $155.00 FLR/O $160.00 FLR/V $170.00
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $194.00 FLR/O $200.00 FLR/V $210.00
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from FLR/V $235.00
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $255.00 FLR/O $265.00

MTO - NEW
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $4,139.00 5C (Crazy Price!!!, too high for me)

MTO - RATES
Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,476.00 10B MTO/O $2,686.00 9B MTO/V $3,694.00 6A
Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $2,758.00 5B
Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,795.00 GTY MTO/O $3,271.00 9C MTO/V $5,035.00 4A
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars MTO/V $3,132.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/O $2,857.00 9B MTO/V $2,997.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $2,753.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,913.00 11B MTO/O $2,997.00 9B MTO/V $3,137.00 5D
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC  MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,668.00 11A MTO/O $1,728.00 GTY


MTO - PPP/PD
4/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $162.00 MTO/O $177.00 MTO/V $249.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC  MTO/V $182.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $80.00 MTO/O $107.00 MTO/V $170.00
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars  MTO/V $210.00
4/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/O $190.00 MTO/V $200.00
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $180.00
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $194.00 MTO/O $200.00 MTO/V $210.00
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PCMTO/V $272.00
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $255.00 MTO/O $266.00


----------



## ANGRebel

Justacruiser said:


> MTO - NEW
> 6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $4,139.00 5C (Crazy Price!!!, too high for me)



Wow! We are waiting on the June 4th Fantasy sailing to go MTO, but given the price of the 21 May and 11 June for our family of 4 it looks like we may be skipping the cruise and just doing WDW.  We did the Fantasy sailing last Memorial day that was a steal at $100/day for first 2 and $65/day for the kids (we actually didn't take the kids on that one, but in hindsight should have for the cost!). and We did the Wonder over Thanksgiving for about $4,100 for our family.  I just can't see spending $6-7K for our week vacation when we can go to WDW for a week with the military tickets and Shades of Green (or use our DVC points) for about $3,500 including all our food.  I would really like to take the Transatlantic, which we could do for about the same price as that 11 June sailing including flights back, but alas, DW is a school teacher and can't take 2 weeks off.  Hopefully we can schedule a cruise around fall break or spring break for a little less cost.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the rates for the *GT as of 3/18/2016

*GT - RATES
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,340.00 OGT $2,648.00 VGT $3,306.00
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,501.00 OGT $2,823.00 VGT $3,523.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,338.00 OGT $2,506.00 VGT $3,304.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075.00 OGT $3,663.00 VGT $5,035.00
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $6,129.00 OGT $8,289.00
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
4/3/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,257.00
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver Cruise IGT $0.00 VGT $2,715.00
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC OGT $2,935.00 VGT $3,103.00
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,033.00 OGT $3,131.00 VGT $3,299.00
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC VGT $3,543.00
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC VGT $4,495.00
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,902.00 OGT $1,938.00 VGT $1,998.00
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,778.00 OGT $1,858.00 VGT $1,936.00

**GT - PPP/PD  (SLEEPER RATES)*
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $152.00 OGT $174.00 VGT $221.00
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $164.00 OGT $187.00 VGT $237.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $152.00 OGT $164.00 VGT $221.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $100.00 OGT $121.00 VGT $170.00
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $240.00 OGT $330.00
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $170.00 OGT $225.00 VGT $360.00
4/3/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $205.00
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver Cruise VGT $240.00
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC OGT $193.00 VGT $205.00
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $200.00 OGT $207.00 VGT $219.00
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC VGT $239.00
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC VGT $307.00
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $294.00 OGT $300.00 VGT $310.00
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $205.00 OGT $215.00 VGT $225.00

I am not going to get to the Sleeper Rates today, sorry!  Maybe next week sometime.


----------



## Justacruiser

ANGRebel said:


> Wow! We are waiting on the June 4th Fantasy sailing to go MTO, but given the price of the 21 May and 11 June for our family of 4 it looks like we may be skipping the cruise and just doing WDW.  We did the Fantasy sailing last Memorial day that was a steal at $100/day for first 2 and $65/day for the kids (we actually didn't take the kids on that one, but in hindsight should have for the cost!). and We did the Wonder over Thanksgiving for about $4,100 for our family.  I just can't see spending $6-7K for our week vacation when we can go to WDW for a week with the military tickets and Shades of Green (or use our DVC points) for about $3,500 including all our food.  I would really like to take the Transatlantic, which we could do for about the same price as that 11 June sailing including flights back, but alas, DW is a school teacher and can't take 2 weeks off.  Hopefully we can schedule a cruise around fall break or spring break for a little less cost.



Yes I agree.  I don't go above my SLEEPER RATE unless it is something we really want to do.


----------



## houseofduck

Did you guys notice a change to the DCL web site?  I just did a quick check of rates and noticed they now show average pricing per person rather than the price for 2 adults.  For a few minutes, I thought there were some amazing price drops!


----------



## Ofinn

ANGRebel said:


> Wow! We are waiting on the June 4th Fantasy sailing to go MTO, but given the price of the 21 May and 11 June for our family of 4 it looks like we may be skipping the cruise and just doing WDW.  We did the Fantasy sailing last Memorial day that was a steal at $100/day for first 2 and $65/day for the kids (we actually didn't take the kids on that one, but in hindsight should have for the cost!). and We did the Wonder over Thanksgiving for about $4,100 for our family.  I just can't see spending $6-7K for our week vacation when we can go to WDW for a week with the military tickets and Shades of Green (or use our DVC points) for about $3,500 including all our food.  I would really like to take the Transatlantic, which we could do for about the same price as that 11 June sailing including flights back, but alas, DW is a school teacher and can't take 2 weeks off.  Hopefully we can schedule a cruise around fall break or spring break for a little less cost.


I also agree with you. Our last few 7 day cruises I have paid about 3k for a 7 day cruise for 4 people with a GT rate. We are eligible for interline rates, and  I have gotten some great interline rates on the non common departure ports like Galveston, Hawaii and San Juan. It's really hard for me to pay full price for a cruise. I have a price in my head that I'm willing to pay.  There are some great interline rates on European cruises. We have already committed to Carnivals new ship. The ship looks amazing, but I  would have gone with DCL if the prices would have been more reasonable to start with. I am starting to get frustrated always having to wait to the last minute to book a cruise. I'm willing to pay a premium for DCL, but not 5 times as much. We want to do more European cruises, and it's really hard to plan a European cruise last minute when you need 2 or 3 weeks off work to do it.


----------



## houseofduck

The DCL site is back to showing the rates for two instead of one.


----------



## Justacruiser

Update day!  Stay tuned!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the information for the *GT's for today 3/25/2016!  Enjoy!

*NEW (3)*
5/8/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC  OGT $2,506.00 VGT $2,968.00
4/8/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami Wonder,  IGT $1,553.00 OGT $1,703.00
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars IGT $3,132.00 OGT $3,230.00 VGT $3,398.00

*CHANGES (3)*
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC OGT $2,648.00 VGT $3,306.00
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,033.00 OGT $3,131.00
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,305.00 OGT $3,403.00 VGT $3,543.00

**GT (15)*
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC OGT $2,648.00 VGT $3,306.00
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,501.00 OGT $2,823.00 VGT $3,523.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,338.00 OGT $2,506.00 VGT $3,304.00
5/8/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC OGT $2,506.00 VGT $2,968.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075.00 OGT $3,663.00 VGT $5,035.00
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $6,129.00 OGT $8,289.00
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
4/8/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,553.00 OGT $1,703.00
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver Cruise VGT $2,715.00
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars IGT $3,132.00 OGT $3,230.00 VGT $3,398.00
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC OGT $2,935.00 VGT $3,103.00
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,033.00 OGT $3,131.00
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,305.00 OGT $3,403.00 VGT $3,543.00
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC VGT $4,495.00
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,778.00 OGT $1,858.00 VGT $1,936.00
*
*GT - PPP/PD*
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC OGT $174.00 VGT $221.00
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $164.00 OGT $187.00 VGT $237.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $152.00 OGT $164.00 VGT $221.00
5/8/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC OGT $164.00 VGT $197.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $100.00 OGT $121.00 VGT $170.00
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $240.00 OGT $330.00
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $170.00 OGT $225.00 VGT $360.00
4/8/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $135.00 OGT $150.00
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver Cruise VGT $240.00
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars IGT $210.00 OGT $217.00 VGT $229.00
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC OGT $193.00 VGT $205.00
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $200.00 OGT $207.00
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $222.00 OGT $229.00 VGT $239.00
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC VGT $307.00
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $205.00 OGT $215.00 VGT $225.00

My computer is very, very slow today so please be patient, more to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR discounts for today 3/25/2016!

*NEW (1)*
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/O $2,403.00
*
CHANGES (1)

*4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,100.00 11A FLR/V $2,968.00 5B

*FLR (9)*
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/O $2,270.00 9A
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/O $2,403.00 (This doesn't show a room type so it might be gone, I would call ASAP)
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,100.00 11A FLR/V $2,968.00 5B
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,795.00 10C FLR/O $3,271.00 9C FLR/V $4,671.00 5B
4/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars FLR/I $3,342.00 11A FLR/O $3,412.00 9C FLR/V $3,832.00 5A
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars FLR/I $2,922.00 11A FLR/V $3,132.00 7A
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,403.00 11A FLR/O $2,473.00 9B FLR/V $2,613.00 7A
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,913.00 11B FLR/O $2,997.00 9B FLR/V $3,137.00 5A
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/V $3,523.00 5C

*PPP/PD *
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/O $147.00
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/O $157.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $135.00 FLR/V $197.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC FLR/I $90.00 FLR/O $107.00 FLR/V $157.00
4/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars FLR/I $225.00 FLR/O $230.00 FLR/V $260.00
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars FLR/I $195.00 FLR/V $210.00
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $155.00 FLR/O $160.00 FLR/V $170.00
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $194.00 FLR/O $200.00 FLR/V $210.00
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/V $235.00

More to come!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are today's MTO discounts for 3/25/2016!

*NEW (2)*
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,458.00 11A MTO/O $1,538.00 9B MTO/V $1,618.00 7A

*CHANGES (1)*
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,100.00 11A MTO/V $2,758.00 5B

*MTO (8)* * 
*Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,476.00 10B MTO/O $2,686.00 9B MTO/V $3,694.00 6A
Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,100.00 11A MTO/V $2,758.00 5B
Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,795.00 GTY MTO/O $3,271.00 9C MTO/V $5,035.00 4A
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars MTO/V $3,132.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $2,753.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,913.00 11B MTO/O $2,997.00 9B MTO/V $3,137.00 5D
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,458.00 11A MTO/O $1,538.00 9B MTO/V $1,618.00 7A

*PPP/PD *
4/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $162.00 MTO/O $177.00 MTO/V $249.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $135.00 MTO/V $182.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $80.00 MTO/O $107.00 MTO/V $170.00
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars MTO/V $210.00
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC  MTO/V $180.00
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $194.00 MTO/O $200.00 MTO/V $210.00
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $272.00
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $160.00 MTO/O $175.00 MTO/V $185.00

And now I will be working my SLEEPER RATES!

I will break it down again for you now.  SLEEPER RATES are those rates that I find worthy of special notice to you.  I find the value to be a GOOD value for our $$$.  My GOOD rates are as follows, booking 2 people in the stateroom(including taxes and fees):

INSIDE:  $175 PPP/PD
OCEANVEIEW:  $200 PPP/PD
VERANDAH:  $225 PPP/PD

I will start working it now.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the SLEEPER RATES for the MAGIC as of 3/25/2016, Only SLEEPER RATE prices are listed!

*SLEEPER RATES* * 
*4/8/2016 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,553.00 OCEANVIEW $1,703.00 
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC INSIDE $2,338.00 OCEANVIEW $2,506.00
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC VERANDAH $3,105.00
5/1/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from Miami VERANDAH $6,189.00
5/8/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $2,506.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC INSIDE $3,075.00 OCEANVIEW $3,663.00 VERANDAH $5,035.00
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego INSIDE $4,224.00 OCEANVIEW $4,952.00
9/17/2016 Magic, 11-Night Transatlantic Cruise from Barcelona INSIDE $2,725.00 OCEANVIEW $3,363.00 VERANDAH $4,419.00
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $2,641.00
1/6/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $2,761.00
1/13/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston OCEANVIEW $2,761.00
1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami INSIDE $1,749.00
1/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,780.00
1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami OCEANVIEW $1,949.00 VERANDAH $2,169.00
1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Galveston INSIDE $1,932.00 OCEANVIEW $2,148.00 VERANDAH $2,532.00
1/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,780.00
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night San Juan to PC Cruise OCEANVIEW $1,171.00
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami  OCEANVIEW $1,919.00 VERANDAH $2,209.00
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,395.00 OCEANVIEW $1,459.00
1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC VERANDAH $1,780.00
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $1,162.00
2/3/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami OCEANVIEW $1,968.00
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,395.00 OCEANVIEW $1,571.00
2/9/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC OCEANVIEW $1,162.00
2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC INSIDE $1,395.00 OCEANVIEW $1,571.00
2/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean from Miami OCEANVIEW $1,949.00
2/26/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC  OCEANVIEW $1,595.00


----------



## houseofduck

The 5/28 Fantasy has a MTO rate now too!

5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3159 MTO/O $3,243 MTO/V $3,523.00


----------



## houseofduck

FLR got a few new ones too!

5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,543 FLR/O $2,627 FLR/V $2,753
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC  FLR/V $3,907
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,523 FLR/O $3,733 FLR/V $$4,139


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (12)*
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/O $2,270.00 9A
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/O $2,403.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,100.00 11A FLR/V $2,968.00 5B
5/8/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O $2,170 FLR/V (new)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,795.00 10C FLR/O $3,271.00 9C FLR/V $4,671.00 5B
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars FLR/I $2,922.00 11A FLR/V $3,132.00 7A
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,403.00 11A FLR/O $2,473.00 9B FLR/V $2,613.00 7A
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,543 FLR/O $2,627 FLR/V $2,753
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,913.00 11B FLR/O $2,997.00 9B FLR/V $3,137.00 5A
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/V $3,523.00 5C
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/V $3,907
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,523 FLR/O $3,733 FLR/V $4,139


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (12)*
4/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,476.00 10B MTO/O $2,686.00 9B MTO/V $3,694.00 6A
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/V $2,758.00 5B (changed)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,795.00 GTY MTO/O $3,271.00 9C MTO/V $5,035.00 4A
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars MTO/V $3,132.00 5A
4/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O $2,857 MTO/V $2,997 (new)
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $2,753.00 5A
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,913.00 11B MTO/O $2,997.00 9B MTO/V $3,137.00 5D
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,159 MTO/O $3,243 MTO/V $3,523 (new)
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $4,159 (new)
5/2/2016  Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,458.00 11A MTO/O $1,538.00 9B MTO/V $1,618.00 7A
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night California Coast Cruise from San Diego to Vancouver MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,415 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (17)*
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC OGT $2,648.00 VGT $3,306.00
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,501.00 OGT $2,823.00 VGT $3,523.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $2,506.00 VGT $3,304.00 (changed)
5/8/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,170 OGT $2,506.00 VGT $2,968.00 (changed)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075.00 OGT $3,663.00 VGT $5,035.00
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $6,129.00 OGT $8,289.00
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars IGT $3,132.00 OGT $3,230.00 VGT $3,398.00
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,851 OGT $2,935.00 VGT $3,103.00 (changed)
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,033.00 OGT $3,131.00 VGT $3,299 (changed)
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,305.00 OGT $3,403.00 VGT $3,543.00
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,537  OGT $3,635 VGT $3,803 (new)
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC VGT $4,495.00
4/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT  OGT  VGT $1,435 (new)
4/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT  OGT  VGT $1,338 (new)
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,778.00 OGT $1,858.00 VGT $1,936.00 
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver Cruise VGT $2,715.00


----------



## closetmickey

Anyone think the Norway cruises after 6/17 will go GTY?


----------



## houseofduck

closetmickey said:


> Anyone think the Norway cruises after 6/17 will go GTY?



Which one are you looking at?  If it looks like there are many staterooms available, it may get a *GT rate.


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (14)*
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/O $2,270.00 9A
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/O $2,403.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/V $2,968.00 5B (changed)
5/8/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O $2,170 FLR/V
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,795.00 10C FLR/O $3,271.00 9C FLR/V $4,671.00 5B
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars FLR/I $2,922.00 11A FLR/V $3,132.00 7A
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,403.00 11A FLR/O $2,473.00 9B FLR/V $2,613.00 7A
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,543 FLR/O $2,627 FLR/V $2,753
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,913.00 11B FLR/O $2,997.00 9B FLR/V $3,137.00 5A
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,159 FLR/O $3,243 FLR/V $3,523.00 5C (changed)
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/V $3,907
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O $3,733 FLR/V (changed) 
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,159 (new)
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,196 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (14)*
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/V $2,758.00 5B
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,795.00 GTY MTO/O $3,271.00 9C MTO/V $5,035.00 4A
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars MTO/V $3,132.00 5A
4/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $2,857 MTO/V $2,997
 5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,543 MTO/O $2,627 MTO/V $2,753.00 5A (changed)
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,913.00 11B MTO/O $2,997.00 9B MTO/V $3,137.00 5D
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,159 MTO/O $3,243 MTO/V $3,523
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $3,907 (new) 
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,523  MTO/O $3,733 MTO/V $4,139.00 5C (changed)
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,159
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,196 (new)
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,286 (new)
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O $1,538.00 9B MTO/V $1,618.00 7A (changed)
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night California Coast Cruise from San Diego to Vancouver MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,415


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (18)*
4/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,340 OGT $2,648.00 VGT $3,306.00 (changed)
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,501.00 OGT $2,823.00 VGT $3,523.00
 4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT  VGT $3,304.00 (changed)
5/8/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,170 OGT $2,506.00 VGT $2,968.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075.00 OGT $3,663.00 VGT $5,035.00
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $5,241 OGT $8,289.00 (changed)
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars IGT $3,132.00 OGT $3,230.00 VGT $3,398.00
4/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $3,109 VGT $3,263 (new) 
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $2,935.00 VGT $3,103.00 (changed)
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,033.00 OGT $3,131.00 VGT $3,299 
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,305.00 OGT $3,403.00 VGT $3,543.00
 5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,537 OGT $3,635 VGT (changed)
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC VGT $4,495.00
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,034 OGT $4,434 VGT $4,734 (new)
4/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $1,435 
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,778.00 OGT $1,858.00 VGT $1,936.00 
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver Cruise VGT $2,715.00


----------



## Trera

thanks for the update.


----------



## ANGRebel

Looks like they just added the June 4th Fantasy sailing and the 25th Fantasy sailings as MTO rates.


----------



## houseofduck

ANGRebel said:


> Looks like they just added the June 4th Fantasy sailing and the 25th Fantasy sailings as MTO rates.



I think I may have done the update too early!  They usually make updates on Wednesdays.  I changed the post above to include these additions, plus July 2.

FLR had additions too.


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (17)*
4/17/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,501.00 OGT $2,823.00 VGT $3,523.00
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $3,304.00 
5/8/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $2,170 OGT $2,506.00 VGT $2,968.00
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075.00 OGT $3,663.00 VGT $5,035.00
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $5,241 OGT $8,289.00 
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
 4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars IGT $3,132.00 OGT $3,230.00 VGT (changed)
 4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT $2,935.00 VGT (changed)
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,033.00 OGT $3,131.00 VGT $3,299 
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,305.00 OGT $3,403.00 VGT $3,543.00
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,537 OGT $3,635 VGT 
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC VGT $4,495.00
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,034 OGT $4,434 VGT $4,734
4/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $1,435 
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,778.00 OGT $1,858.00 VGT $1,936.00 
5/23/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,938 OGT $2,018 VGT $2,098 (new) 
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver Cruise VGT $2,715.00


----------



## dcassetta

I think the 6/17 Fjords is below opening day pricing.  I hope that is a sign for more reasonable prices in 2017.


----------



## lucas

I would love a Florida Resident rate for 5/27/16, 3 nights on Dream!


----------



## katellynne

dcassetta said:


> I think the 6/17 Fjords is below opening day pricing.  I hope that is a sign for more reasonable prices in 2017.



nope. shocked at summer 2017 prices I am seeing today.


----------



## houseofduck

I don't know if there will be an update tonight, but, here are the current FLR offerings.

*FLR (10)*
5/8/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O $2,170 FLR/V
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars FLR/I $2,922.00 11A FLR/V (changed)
 4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,403.00 11A FLR/O $2,473.00 9B FLR/V (changed)
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,543 FLR/O $2,627 FLR/V $2,753
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,913.00 11B FLR/O $2,997.00 9B FLR/V $3,137.00 5A
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,159 FLR/O $3,243 FLR/V $3,523.00 5C 
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/V $3,907
 6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,523  FLR/O $3,733 FLR/V $4.139 (changed)
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,159
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,196


----------



## houseofduck

No big changes for MTO either.  Maybe, there will be more tomorrow.

*MTO (14)*
4/24/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/V $2,758.00 5B
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,795.00 GTY MTO/O $3,271.00 9C MTO/V $5,035.00 4A
4/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Star Wars MTO/V $3,132.00 5A
4/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $2,857 MTO/V $2,997
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,543 MTO/O $2,627 MTO/V $2,753.00 5A 
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,913.00 11B MTO/O $2,997.00 9B MTO/V $3,137.00 5D
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,159 MTO/O $3,243 MTO/V $3,523
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,907
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,523 MTO/O $3,733 MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,159
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,196
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,286
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,458 MTO/O $1,538.00 9B MTO/V $1,618.00 7A (changed)
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night California Coast Cruise from San Diego to Vancouver MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,415


----------



## houseofduck

What was I thinking, I'm sure they are too busy with the new itineraries to be updating the discounts!


----------



## mgpan

Any updates Duck?  You're the best place of all for me to find out about discounts!


----------



## dmunsil

The 7/25 Dover to Barcelona repo cruise now has a VGT rate.


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

So the Alaska cruises for 2016 have not had any discounts or *GT rates, right?


----------



## ajo

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> So the Alaska cruises for 2016 have not had any discounts or *GT rates, right?


There is a VGT for the 6/6/16 Alaska sailing: $2639 per person.


----------



## Ofinn

ajo said:


> There is a VGT for the 6/6/16 Alaska sailing: $2639 per person.


I haven't seen a GT rate on Alaska in a while. I don't think there was any last year.


----------



## ajo

Ofinn said:


> I haven't seen a GT rate on Alaska in a while. I don't think there was any last year.


I just looked and it's still there:


----------



## Ofinn

ajo said:


> I just looked and it's still there:
> 
> View attachment 163348


Good to see...but still so expensive. I get shocked every time I look at DCL's Alaska prices.


----------



## houseofduck

Here's an update for FLR.  There isn't much that is new.

*FLR (9)*
4/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,403.00 11A FLR/O $2,473.00 9B FLR/V 
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,543 FLR/O $2,627 FLR/V $2,753
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,913.00 11B FLR/O $2,997.00 9B FLR/V $3,137.00 5A
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,159 FLR/O $3,243 FLR/V $3,523.00 5C 
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/V $3,907
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,523 FLR/O $3,733 FLR/V $4,139
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,159
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,196
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,280 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

Here's MTO:

*MTO (11)*
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,795.00 GTY MTO/O $3,271.00 9C MTO/V $5,035.00 4A
 5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,543 MTO/O $2,627 MTO/V (changed)
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,913.00 11B MTO/O $2,997.00 9B MTO/V $3,137.00 5D
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,159 MTO/O $3,243 MTO/V $3,523
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,907
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,523 MTO/O $3,733 MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,159
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,196
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,286
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,458 MTO/O $1,538.00 9B MTO/V $1,618.00 7A 
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night California Coast Cruise from San Diego to Vancouver MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,415

I'll work on *GT next!


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (15)*
5/8/2016 Magic, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT  VGT $2,968.00 (changed)
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075.00 OGT $3,663.00 VGT $5,035.00
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $5,241 OGT $8,289.00
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
7/25/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western European Cruise from Dover to Barcelona IGT $3,408 OGT VGT $5,522 (new)
8/13/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $3,097 OGT $3,545 VGT $5,070 (new)
5/14/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,033.00 OGT  VGT (changed)
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,537 OGT  VGT  (changed)
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $4,434 VGT $4,734 (changed)
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 (new)
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 (new)
5/2/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT  OGT  VGT $1,936.00 (changed)
 5/23/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,938 OGT $2,018 VGT $2,098 (new)
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver Cruise VGT $2,715.00
6/6/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, IGT OGT VGT $5,625 (new)


----------



## Alexle2007

Hmmm...do I book the 10/1/16 Western Caribbean now with my OBB or wait and see if it goes VGT? Definitely want a verandah.


----------



## Ofinn

I just got my room assignment for our Iceland cruise. I booked with an interline rate. I booked a 11b gty. I was hoping to get upgraded to a 10c since an 11b would be really tight with four people. We got a 10A deck 5 with a secret porthole. Very happy with this. The porthole just has a slight obstruction. I will say DCL has always been very good to me with room assignments no matter what kind of discount I book with.
I don't usually book far in advance, but I did book the Sept 9 Med cruise next year. It was 3,900 with an OBB in a cat 9c for 2a2k. I think that is a very good rate for DCL on a European cruise. I very rarely say that about a DCL cruise booked at full price.  I would definitely put this cruise on the Sleeper rates for next year. I may end up changing it to the WBTA, but I do like the price of that cruise.


----------



## Ofinn

Alexle2007 said:


> Hmmm...do I book the 10/1/16 Western Caribbean now with my OBB or wait and see if it goes VGT? Definitely want a verandah.


Are there a lot of rooms left? You're still a couple months from the PIF date. I would be surprised if the price went up anymore at this late date. I would probably wait, but that's just me.  I have a really flexible job my dh gets 5 weeks a year. I always have a backup vacation plan if I don't get the discount I want on DCL. My back plan is to take the kids to Washington DC. This has been my back up plan for 3 years and we still haven't been to DC. I got my sights set on the 10 day Baltic cruise next June. It's easy for me to wait to for  discounts, because there is not way in *&% I'd pay what they are asking for that cruise. It's harder trying to decide whether to wait when the price is ok, but you just want to save a few bucks.


----------



## jhoannam

The 3 Night, 6/10 & 6/17 also have MTO discounts.


----------



## katellynne

Ofinn said:


> I just got my room assignment for our Iceland cruise. I booked with an interline rate. I booked a 11b gty. I was hoping to get upgraded to a 10c since an 11b would be really tight with four people. We got a 10A deck 5 with a secret porthole. Very happy with this. The porthole just has a slight obstruction. I will say DCL has always been very good to me with room assignments no matter what kind of discount I book with.
> I don't usually book far in advance, but I did book the Sept 9 Med cruise next year. It was 3,900 with an OBB in a cat 9c for 2a2k. I think that is a very good rate for DCL on a European cruise. I very rarely say that about a DCL cruise booked at full price.  I would definitely put this cruise on the Sleeper rates for next year. I may end up changing it to the WBTA, but I do like the price of that cruise.


That's terrific!!  I will have to live vicariously through you until I can go, hopefully next year.  Alaska is our destination in a few more weeks.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Any hopes of the Aug 15th 4 night on the Dream going *GT? My kids are really wanting to go but with them in college we need a deal! Any thoughts would be appreciated!! TIA!


----------



## Ofinn

katellynne said:


> That's terrific!!  I will have to live vicariously through you until I can go, hopefully next year.  Alaska is our destination in a few more weeks.


I hope we see the same discounts next year. I'll be keeping my eyes on the 10 day Baltic cruise.


----------



## Ofinn

Just saw an IGT rate 8/20 Med cruise.


----------



## ajo

Tooth Fairy said:


> Any hopes of the Aug 15th 4 night on the Dream going *GT? My kids are really wanting to go but with them in college we need a deal! Any thoughts would be appreciated!! TIA!


That one went VGT last year, so maybe. It went VGT about 6 weeks out IIRC.

ETA: I just double-checked and it was the August 10, 2015 4 night Dream cruise that went VGT.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

oh my....good news indeed! will keep an eye out. thanks!!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

We can really do any of the first three 4 nights in August so I will definitely watch them all! Thanks


----------



## houseofduck

Just got back from a Disney World trip!  Here is an update for FLR.

*FLR (10)*
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,698 FLR/V $1,788 (new)
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,698 FLR/V $1,788 (new)
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O $2,997.00 9B FLR/V $3,137.00 5A (changed)
 5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O  FLR/V $3,523.00 5C  (changed) 
 6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O $3,627 FLR/V $3,907 (changed)
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,523 FLR/O $3,733 FLR/V $4,139
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,159
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,196
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,796 FLR/O $4,006 FLR/V $4,286 (new)
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,280


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (13)*
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,795.00 GTY MTO/O $3,271.00 9C MTO/V $5,035.00 4A
6/3/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,518 MTO/O  MTO/V $1,638 (new)
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,788 (new)
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,788 (new)
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O $2,997.00 9B MTO/V $3,137.00 5D (changed)
 5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $3,523 (changed)
 6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $3,627 MTO/V $3,907 (changed)
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,523 MTO/O $3,733 MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
 6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,557 MTO/O $3,893 MTO/V $4,159 (changed)
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,196
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,286
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,196 (new)
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night California Coast Cruise from San Diego to Vancouver MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,415


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (15)*
5/15/2016 Magic, 14-Night Transatlantic Cruise from PC IGT $3,075.00 OGT $3,663.00 VGT $5,035.00
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $5,241 OGT $8,289.00
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
7/25/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western European Cruise from Dover to Barcelona IGT $3,408 OGT VGT $5,522 
8/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,857 OGT  VGT $4,299 (new)
5/21/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,305 OGT $3,403 VGT $3,543 (new)
5/28/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT VGT $3,803 (changed)
 6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,997 OGT $4,397 VGT $4,697 (new)
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,034 OGT $4,434 VGT $4,734 (changed)
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 (new)
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 (new)
5/23/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,938 OGT  VGT (changed) 
5/18/2016 Wonder, 5-Night San Diego to Vancouver Cruise VGT $2,715.00


----------



## Ofinn

So many discounts this Summer. Still more than I would pay for a Caribbean cruise, but it's good to see. I thought DCL would lower the prices in 2017 since this year's cruises didn't sell out. Of course it didn't happen they raised them again. I'm sure will see even more discounts next Summer.


----------



## Alexle2007

I see the Sept Mediterranean cruises have IGT rates, any thought on whether they'll have VGT rates?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I know it's just speculation, but does anyone have a good educated guess on if the 10/15 western caribbean from Port Canaveral might get an MTO discount this year?

Either way, do you guys think that price is pretty stable by now and I don't need to worry about a huge increase?


----------



## Ofinn

Alexle2007 said:


> I see the Sept Mediterranean cruises have IGT rates, any thought on whether they'll have VGT rates?


Theres no Igt rates on Sept med cruises.


----------



## katellynne

Ofinn said:


> I hope we see the same discounts next year. I'll be keeping my eyes on the 10 day Baltic cruise.


 Yep.  That's the one we are wanting.


----------



## vinotinto

Ofinn said:


> So many discounts this Summer. Still more than I would pay for a Caribbean cruise, but it's good to see. I thought DCL would lower the prices in 2017 since this year's cruises didn't sell out. Of course it didn't happen they raised them again. I'm sure will see even more discounts next Summer.


Totally agree. I think Disney thinks it can price very high and then release (still high) *GT restricted rates within the penalty period and the ships will sail full. I am wondering what will happen this summer and the next. The *GT rates that were released for the Europe 2016 cruises a month ago are still available. Do ya'll remember how crazy the prices for the June 2016 12-night cruises were during opening day? And right now, they are GT and still available. I would imagine by April/May everyone has settled on their summer plans and purchased their airfare. And the rates are still high!


----------



## Love2Cruz

Does anyone know when to expect GT rates for Sept/Labor Day weekend cruise?  I have one on hold...but I think it's overpriced...so thinking I may let the reservation go and wait till the GT rates come out after final payment.


----------



## houseofduck

Tried to do an update last night, but the DCL web site was having problems.

*FLR (8)*
 6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O  FLR/V $1,788  (changed)
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,698 FLR/V $1,788 
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O $3,627 FLR/V $3,907
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,523 FLR/O $3,733 FLR/V $4,139
 6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,557 FLR/O $3,893 FLR/V $4,159 (changed)
 6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,594 FLR/O $3,030 FLR/V $4,196 (changed)
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,796 FLR/O $4,006 FLR/V $4,286 
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O $3,860 FLR/V $4,280 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (14)*
6/3/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,518 MTO/O MTO/V $1,638
 6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O  MTO/V $1,788  (changed)
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,788
6/13/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,098 MTO/O  MTO/V $2,338 (new)
6/4/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $3,627 MTO/V $3,907
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,523 MTO/O $3,733 MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,557 MTO/O $3,893 MTO/V $4,159
 6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,594 MTO/O $3,930 MTO/V $4,196 (changed)
 7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,796 MTO/O $4,006 MTO/V $4,286 (changed)
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $3,860 MTO/V $4,196  (changed)
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,516 MTO/O MTO/V $4,160 (new)
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,014 (new) 
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,291 (new)
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego MTO/I $3,384 MTO/O $3,664 MTO/V (new)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (13)*
 6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $5,241 OGT (changed)
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
7/25/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western European Cruise from Dover to Barcelona IGT $3,408 OGT VGT $5,522 
8/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,857 OGT VGT $4,299
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,997 OGT $4,397 VGT $4,697
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,566 (new)
 6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $4,434 VGT $4,734 (changed)
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 
 5/23/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,938 OGT VGT $2,098 (changed)
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego IGT OGT VGT $4,840 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (14)*
6/3/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,518 MTO/O MTO/V $1,638 
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O MTO/V $1,788 
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,788 
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,668 MTO/V $1,758 (new)
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,668 MTO/V $1,758 (new)
6/13/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,098 MTO/O MTO/V $2,338 
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,523 MTO/O $3,733 MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,557 MTO/O $3,893 MTO/V $4,159 
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,594 MTO/O $3,930 MTO/V $4,196 
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,796 MTO/O $4,006 MTO/V $4,286 
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $3,860 MTO/V $4,196
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,516 MTO/O MTO/V $4,160 
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,291 
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego MTO/I $3,384 MTO/O $3,664 MTO/V


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (10)*
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O FLR/V $1,788
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,698 FLR/V $1,788
6/24/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O  FLR/V $1,758 (new)
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 (new)
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 (new)
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,523 FLR/O $3,733 FLR/V $4,139
 6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O $3,893 FLR/V $4,159 (changed)
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,594 FLR/O $3,930 FLR/V $4,196
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,796 FLR/O $4,006 FLR/V $4,286
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,720 FLR/O $3,860 FLR/V $4,280 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (15)*
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $5,241 OGT 
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
8/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,857 OGT VGT $4,299
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,979 (new)
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,997 OGT $4,397 VGT $4,697
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT $4,434 VGT $4,734
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,686 (new)
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,566 
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 (new)
5/23/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $2,098 (changed)
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego IGT OGT VGT $4,840


----------



## houseofduck

Love2Cruz said:


> Does anyone know when to expect GT rates for Sept/Labor Day weekend cruise?  I have one on hold...but I think it's overpriced...so thinking I may let the reservation go and wait till the GT rates come out after final payment.



They usually come out around two months in advance.  So, probably late June or early July for September and Labor Day.


----------



## Ofinn

GT rates on the Sept Med cruises.  These cruises never went up in price since opening day and have pretty significant price drop. Any takers?


----------



## gotomu212

Ofinn said:


> GT rates on the Sept Med cruises.  These cruises never went up in price since opening day and have pretty significant price drop. Any takers?



I know it's rare but this is an example of the mythical GTY rates being lower than opening day. We saw it happen in October 2013 and NO ONE believed me when I said the rate was lower.


----------



## Ofinn

gotomu212 said:


> I know it's rare but this is an example of the mythical GTY rates being lower than opening day. We saw it happen in October 2013 and NO ONE believed me when I said the rate was lower.


Oh it's not mythical I've booked a lot of GT rates lower than opening day prices. I wouldn't book them if they weren't. Opening day prices are too high IMHO. People that wait on hold for 2 hours on opening day like to convince themselves they got the best price out there. I can't plan that far in advance. I  have no clue what I'm doing during our Fall vacation this year.


----------



## Alexle2007

Ofinn said:


> GT rates on the Sept Med cruises.  These cruises never went up in price since opening day and have pretty significant price drop. Any takers?


If only the flights weren't so expensive! Flights for 3 of us from the Baltimore/Washington area are almost as much as the price of the cruise.


----------



## DisMom829

I saw a GT rate posted on the 12/23/16 Wonder out of Galveston, TX this morning.


----------



## Ofinn

DisMom829 said:


> I saw a GT rate posted on the 12/23/16 Wonder out of Galveston, TX this morning.


Are you sure that wasn't a gty rate. It's way to early for restricted rates. There seems to be a lot of confusion between the two.


----------



## DisMom829

Ofinn said:


> Are you sure that wasn't a gty rate. It's way to early for restricted rates. There seems to be a lot of confusion between the two.



It is a GTY.  I was typing fast at lunch. Multi-tasking fail today.


----------



## houseofduck

Nothing new with FLR and MTO, but there are some new *GT rates.

**GT (16)*
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $5,241 OGT
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
7/25/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western European Cruise from Dover to Barcelona IGT $3,408 OGT VGT $5,522 
 8/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,857 OGT VGT (changed)
 9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529 (new)
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,283 OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529 (new)
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,997 OGT $4,397 VGT $4,697
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,034 OGT $4,434 VGT $4,734 (changed)
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT  VGT $4,686 (new)
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,566
 6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 (new)
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego IGT $3,524 OGT $4,000 VGT $4,840 (changed)


----------



## richjive

houseofduck said:


> 9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,283 OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529 (new)
> )



AHHH.. so frustrating. We are booked on the WBTA and wanted to make it a B2B and didn't think the Med Cruise would go *GT. Really wishing I waited on the airfare and jumped on this deal. Sigh...  

PS: Thanks for all the hard work houseofduck and justacruiser. I know it must be a complete pain to keep up with everything.


----------



## houseofduck

richjive said:


> AHHH.. so frustrating. We are booked on the WBTA and wanted to make it a B2B and didn't think the Med Cruise would go *GT. Really wishing I waited on the airfare and jumped on this deal. Sigh...
> 
> PS: Thanks for all the hard work houseofduck and justacruiser. I know it must be a complete pain to keep up with everything.



You are welcome.  I do it as much for me as for everyone else!

Would the lower GT rates make up for airline change fees?  I know this doesn't help now, but usually, when I am thinking about a cruise that might be discounted, I book a land vacation for the same time period, if I have to book flights.  Then, if the discount doesn't happen, at least I have the land vacation.


----------



## AquaDame

Ofinn said:


> Oh it's not mythical I've booked a lot of GT rates lower than opening day prices. I wouldn't book them if they weren't. Opening day prices are too high IMHO. People that wait on hold for 2 hours on opening day like to convince themselves they got the best price out there. I can't plan that far in advance. I  have no clue what I'm doing during our Fall vacation this year.



Eh, its the best price out there if you can't travel last minute.  I do have to say though that to book for summer i had to wait ~15 minutes and yesterday there was no wait at all to book for fall/winter 2017. They were actually on top of things (or most people already gave up on the idea of DCL in 2017).


----------



## Tooth Fairy

July 30 2016 Fantasy out of Port Canaveral Has IGT OGT and VGT rates.


----------



## KalamityJane

If you all are flying in and are waiting for a *GT rate, do you book your flights and then hope for the best? I'm seriously debating waiting for some IGT rates to open up for a MerryTime cruise and we can cruise whenever other than the weekend of Thanksgiving (homeschoolers, husband can work remotely). We would book Southwest so I can cancel and still use the money towards our next flights if need be. How do you all plan for them?

ETA: I know there is a pretty good chance we would get a GT rate on earlier Nov or early Dec, we just wouldn't likely know until Sept. due to the PIF date.


----------



## Ofinn

KalamityJane said:


> If you all are flying in and are waiting for a *GT rate, do you book your flights and then hope for the best? I'm seriously debating waiting for some IGT rates to open up for a MerryTime cruise and we can cruise whenever other than the weekend of Thanksgiving (homeschoolers, husband can work remotely). We would book Southwest so I can cancel and still use the money towards our next flights if need be. How do you all plan for them?
> 
> ETA: I know there is a pretty good chance we would get a GT rate on earlier Nov or early Dec, we just wouldn't likely know until Sept. due to the PIF date.


My dh works for an airline so we fly standby for free, and trust me that can be an adventure in itself. I think some people live within driving distance, some people fly on points. Honestly most people I know plan vacations last minute, and a lot of people bid their hotels and flights on priceline or hotwire.
I can tell you from looking at  flight loads it's a very very small percentage of people that buy their airline tickets more than 6 weeks in advance. The flights are virtually empty at 6 weeks out they really don't start to fill up until a week or two before the flight. People on these boards are really into planning things waaayy in advance, but I don't think that's the norm for most people. I'm not sure how people buy their airline tickets last minute, but there has got to be some kind of travel board out there that can help with that.  I guess it really comes down to your lifestyle and how you like to do things. We homeschool, have lots of flexibility with our jobs, fly free, and we're also eligible for interline rates when available.

There is really no reason for us to plan very far in advance. I do monitor the cruises to see which ones aren't selling so I have a pretty good idea  if I'm going to get a GT rate. Interline rates are a little harder to predict. It's also harder because there are very few DCL cruises that interest me anymore. There are lot of European cruises I would like to do on DCL, but I'm not ashamed to say I  flat out can't afford it without a discount.  It seems as prices go up discounts of all kinds are becoming more frequent.
What week are you looking at? The week after Thanksgiving and the first 2 weeks of Dec have had GT rates in the past. We sailed on the Wonder the first week of Dec last year with a GT rate, and the Fantasy the year before with an interline rate, but GT rates were also offered.


----------



## AquaDame

Ofinn said:


> I can tell you from looking at  flight loads it's a very very small percentage of people that buy their airline tickets more than 6 weeks in advance. The flights are virtually empty at 6 weeks out they really don't start to fill up until a week or two before the flight. People on these boards are really into planning things waaayy in advance, but I don't think that's the norm for most people.



I wonder how much of that comes down to the city...? I can tell you that anytime I have waited to buy flights the price goes up and the seat selection is horrid. We booked a flight last year about two months ahead of time and the economy price was about the same as first class and we'd have had to sit separate if we hadn't gone ahead and went with first. Our flight in September didn't have many options when we booked a couple of weeks ago (to Hawaii to be fair) and the rates for PDX->MCO went up every day it seemed like before we finally bit the bullet. I wish I could wait to book them, really I do!


----------



## richjive

houseofduck said:


> You are welcome.  I do it as much for me as for everyone else!
> 
> Would the lower GT rates make up for airline change fees?  I know this doesn't help now, but usually, when I am thinking about a cruise that might be discounted, I book a land vacation for the same time period, if I have to book flights.  Then, if the discount doesn't happen, at least I have the land vacation.


Looking into everything right now and I think we just might eat the change fees. The idea of a B2B is just so awesome. first a 7 night Mediterranean cruise which is port heavy, then a nice  11 night TA crossing with only a couple of stops to get us back home to NY. Sounds like heaven to me. Thanks again!


----------



## Ofinn

AquaDame said:


> I wonder how much of that comes down to the city...? I can tell you that anytime I have waited to buy flights the price goes up and the seat selection is horrid. We booked a flight last year about two months ahead of time and the economy price was about the same as first class and we'd have had to sit separate if we hadn't gone ahead and went with first. Our flight in September didn't have many options when we booked a couple of weeks ago (to Hawaii to be fair) and the rates for PDX->MCO went up every day it seemed like before we finally bit the bullet. I wish I could wait to book them, really I do!


Honesty I have no idea. All I know is as a standby flyer I dont start looking at flights unitil a couple days before I fly. Flts fill up starting at about 2 weeks out. How people book their flights or what they pay I have no clue. I do know a lot of people are last minute planners. They may pay more I have no idea or maybe they're business travelers and their company is paying. I do know priceline is popular, amd if your a spontaneous traveler you dont really care about where you sit. Ive always wondered about this. I think if I had to buy tickets I would buy early. A lot of people book with points too.    Pdx is not a hub for any airline that could be why prices are higher. If your flying from a major city it probably makes a big difference.


----------



## Ofinn

richjive said:


> Looking into everything right now and I think we just might eat the change fees. The idea of a B2B is just so awesome. first a 7 night Mediterranean cruise which is port heavy, then a nice  11 night TA crossing with only a couple of stops to get us back home to NY. Sounds like heaven to me. Thanks again!


Just do it. The ships empty. I knew they would offer them. They also have interline rates. Even if I had the money I dont think I could make another trip to Europe so soon. My dh has the last 2 weeks of Sept off we were going to do the TA, but then Iceland happened. Im thinking about this for next year. Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## houseofduck

Again, all of the action seems to be with the *GT rates.  Not much of a change for FLR and MTO.

**GT (18)*
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $5,241 OGT
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
 7/25/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western European Cruise from Dover to Barcelona IGT  OGT VGT $5,522 (changed)
8/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,857 OGT VGT
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,283 OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT  VGT $4,979 (new)
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,997 OGT $4,397 VGT $4,697
 6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT $4,434 VGT $4,734  (changed)
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,686
 7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,020 OGT $4,258 VGT $4,566 (changed)
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 (new)
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego IGT $3,524 OGT $4,000 VGT $4,840


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (10)*
 6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O FLR/V $1,788 (changed)
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,698 FLR/V $1,788
6/24/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O FLR/V $1,758 
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,523 FLR/O $3,733 FLR/V $4,139
 6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O $3,893 FLR/V (changed)
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,594 FLR/O $3,930 FLR/V $4,196
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,796 FLR/O $4,006 FLR/V $4,286
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,720 FLR/O $3,860 FLR/V $4,280


----------



## houseofduck

A few changes and additions with MTO.

*MTO (14)*
6/3/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,518 MTO/O MTO/V $1,638
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O MTO/V $1,788 
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,788
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,788 (new)
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,788 (new)
6/13/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,098 MTO/O MTO/V $2,338 
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,523 MTO/O $3,733 MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
 6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O $3,893 MTO/V (changed)
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,594 MTO/O $3,930 MTO/V $4,196 
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,796 MTO/O $4,006 MTO/V $4,286 
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,594 MTO/O $3,860 MTO/V $4,196 (changed)
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,516 MTO/O MTO/V $4,160 
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,291 
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego MTO/I $3,384 MTO/O  MTO/V (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

The special offers page has a new discount for Canadians!

*CAN (4)*
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,919 CAN/O $4,154 CAN/V $4,602 (new)
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,994 CAN/O $4,241 CAN/V $4,722 (new) 
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,852 CAN/O  CAN/V $4,546 (new)
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,028 CAN/O $4,263 CAN/V $4,566 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

Nothing new for MTO.

*MTO (14)*
6/3/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,518 MTO/O MTO/V $1,638
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O MTO/V $1,788
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,788
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,788
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,788
 6/13/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,098 MTO/O MTO/V (changed)
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,523 MTO/O $3,733 MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $3,893 MTO/V
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,594 MTO/O $3,930 MTO/V $4,196
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,796 MTO/O $4,006 MTO/V $4,286
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,594 MTO/O $3,860 MTO/V $4,196
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,516 MTO/O MTO/V $4,160
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,291
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego MTO/I $3,338 MTO/O MTO/V (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

No changes or additions for FLR

*FLR (10)*
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,788 
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,698 FLR/V $1,788
6/24/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O FLR/V $1,758 
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,523 FLR/O $3,733 FLR/V $4,139
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O $3,893 FLR/V 
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,594 FLR/O $3,930 FLR/V $4,196
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,796 FLR/O $4,006 FLR/V $4,286
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,720 FLR/O $3,860 FLR/V $4,280


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (18)*
6/5/2016 Magic, 12-Night British Isle Cruise from Dover IGT $5,241 OGT
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
7/25/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western European Cruise from Dover to Barcelona IGT OGT VGT $5,522 
8/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,857 OGT VGT
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,283 OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,979 
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,997 OGT $4,397 VGT $4,697
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT $4,434 VGT $4,734
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,686
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,020 OGT $4,258 VGT $4,566
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,878 OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 
 8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego IGT $3,478 OGT $3,954 VGT $4,794 (changed) (Wonder if this is a change in fees/taxes.)


----------



## cscream13

Any thoughts about whether any of the cruises out of NY this year will go *GT?  Seems pretty unlikely given it is a limited-time engagement... but they just released Fall 2017 itineraries with NY sailings again next year, so some people may change plans if they know they can go next year.  Just toying with the thought - I've been happy with my *GT bookings in the past.  We're not picky about room location and could sail any of the weeks that Magic is in NY this year, but I'm not sure its worth the gamble that none go *GT.  We're booked on the 10/15 right now and it looks pretty full from poking around the site.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Anyone have an opinion on if I should use a TA for a military rate or just book myself? First cruise, but I am a compulsive researcher. I just worry about the time lapse between rate being posted and actually getting on the phone with a TA to book... It seems most have online request forms that take a day or two and not a number I can just call. The onboard credit is appealing, however.


----------



## ::danielle::

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Anyone have an opinion on if I should use a TA for a military rate or just book myself? First cruise, but I am a compulsive researcher. I just worry about the time lapse between rate being posted and actually getting on the phone with a TA to book... It seems most have online request forms that take a day or two and not a number I can just call. The onboard credit is appealing, however.



I would personally book with a TA who offers On Board Credit.  The TAs that I know (from 3 different exclusive Disney Travel agencies - I am not one) are available immediately.  I would not use an online form.


----------



## houseofduck

cscream13 said:


> Any thoughts about whether any of the cruises out of NY this year will go *GT?  Seems pretty unlikely given it is a limited-time engagement... but they just released Fall 2017 itineraries with NY sailings again next year, so some people may change plans if they know they can go next year.  Just toying with the thought - I've been happy with my *GT bookings in the past.  We're not picky about room location and could sail any of the weeks that Magic is in NY this year, but I'm not sure its worth the gamble that none go *GT.  We're booked on the 10/15 right now and it looks pretty full from poking around the site.



Those NY cruises seem to be selling well.  The prices are high and there are many categories in GTY status.  So, if there aren't many cancellations, I wouldn't expect *GT rates.  But, you never know.


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (11)*
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,788 
 6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O  FLR/V $1,788 (changed)
6/24/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O FLR/V $1,758 
 7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O  FLR/V (changed) 
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 (new) 
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,523 FLR/O $3,733 FLR/V (changed)
 6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O $3,893 FLR/V $4,159 (changed)
 6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O $3,930 FLR/V $4,196 (changed)
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,796 FLR/O $4,006 FLR/V $4,286
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,720 FLR/O  FLR/V $4,280 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (15)*
6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O MTO/V $1,788
 6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O  MTO/V $1,788 (changed)
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,758
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,758
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,758 (new)
6/13/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,098 MTO/O MTO/V 
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,523 MTO/O $3,733 MTO/V $4,139.00 5C
 6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $3,893 MTO/V $4,159 (changed)
6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,594 MTO/O $3,930 MTO/V $4,196
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,796 MTO/O $4,006 MTO/V $4,286
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,594 MTO/O $3,860 MTO/V $4,196
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,516 MTO/O MTO/V $4,160
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,014 (new)
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,291
 8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego MTO/I $3,338 MTO/O $3,618 MTO/V (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,919 CAN/O $4,154 CAN/V $4,602
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,994 CAN/O $4,241 CAN/V $4,722
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,852 CAN/O $4,109 CAN/V $4,546 (changed)
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,028 CAN/O $4,263 CAN/V $4,566


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (17)*
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
7/25/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western European Cruise from Dover to Barcelona IGT OGT VGT $5,522 
8/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,857 OGT VGT
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,283 OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529
6/11/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,979 
6/18/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $3,997 OGT $4,397 VGT $4,697
 6/25/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,034 OGT $4,434 VGT $4,734 (changed)
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,686
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,020 OGT $4,258 VGT $4,566
 6/10/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 (changed)
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 (changed)
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 
8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego IGT $3,478 OGT $3,954 VGT $4,794


----------



## OSUZorba

Seeing all of these VGTs over the summer is giving me hope for Sept or Oct. They just need to get posted before my final payment date on my RCL cruise. 

Thank you houseofduck for keeping this going.  Does anyone know what happened to JustACruiser?


----------



## houseofduck

OSUZorba said:


> Seeing all of these VGTs over the summer is giving me hope for Sept or Oct. They just need to get posted before my final payment date on my RCL cruise.
> 
> Thank you houseofduck for keeping this going.  Does anyone know what happened to JustACruiser?



I think the *GT rates will continue.

I think @Justacruiser has been busy with work.  I'm just keeping the thread alive until he can take it over again!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Thank you for this looking for dec to see what could be available next year


----------



## houseofduck

New Dream cruises and an August Fantasy for FLR:

*FLR (9)*
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O $1,698 FLR/V $1,788 (changed)
6/24/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O FLR/V $1,758 
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,578 FLR/O $1,638 FLR/V $1,728 (new)
7/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,548 FLR/O $1,578 FLR/V $1,638 (new)
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,796 FLR/O $4,006 FLR/V $4,286
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,720 FLR/O $3,860 FLR/V $4,280 (changed)
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,250 FLR/O  FLR/V $3,488 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (13)*
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,788 (changed)
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,758
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,698 MTO/V $1,758 
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $1,728 (new)
7/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,548 MTO/O $1,578 MTO/V $1,638 (new) 
6/13/2016 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,098 MTO/O MTO/V 
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,796 MTO/O $4,006 MTO/V $4,286
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,594 MTO/O $3,860 MTO/V $4,196
 7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $4,160 (changed)
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,014 
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,250 MTO/O  MTO/V $3,488 (new)
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,291
 8/26/2016 Wonder, 14-Night Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego MTO/I $3,338 MTO/O  MTO/V (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

No additions for Canadian rates.

*CAN (4)*
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,919 CAN/O $4,154 CAN/V $4,602
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,994 CAN/O $4,241 CAN/V $4,722
 7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,852 CAN/O  CAN/V $4,546 (changed)
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,028 CAN/O $4,263 CAN/V $4,566


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (12)*
6/17/2016 Magic, 12-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Dover IGT $4,962.00 OGT $5,682.00 VGT $8,922.00
7/25/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western European Cruise from Dover to Barcelona IGT OGT VGT $5,522 
 8/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT  OGT VGT $4,299 (changed)
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,283 OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,686
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,020 OGT $4,258 VGT $4,566
6/17/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT OGT $1,938 VGT $2,036 
 7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT (changed)
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938


----------



## Kerry Murphy

OSUZorba said:


> Seeing all of these VGTs over the summer is giving me hope for Sept or Oct. They just need to get posted before my final payment date on my RCL cruise.
> 
> Thank you houseofduck for keeping this going.  Does anyone know what happened to JustACruiser?



Haven't seen much movement in summer prices..was hoping they drop more as we get into mid-June.  July prices have been mostly unchanged for months!


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (8)*
6/24/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O FLR/V $1,758 
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,578 FLR/O $1,638 FLR/V $1,728 
7/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,548 FLR/O $1,578 FLR/V $1,638 
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,796 FLR/O $4,006 FLR/V $4,286
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O $3,860 FLR/V $4,280 (changed)
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,250 FLR/O FLR/V $3,488


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (11)*
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,668 MTO/V $1,758
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,668 MTO/V $1,758 
 7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,578 MTO/O $1,638 MTO/V $1,728 (changed)
7/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,548 MTO/O $1,578 MTO/V $1,638
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,796 MTO/O $4,006 MTO/V $4,286
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O $3,860 MTO/V $4,196 (changed)
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,160 
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,014 
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,250 MTO/O MTO/V $3,488 
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,291
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O $2,297 MTO/V $2,997 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (9)*
7/25/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western European Cruise from Dover to Barcelona IGT OGT VGT $5,522 
8/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT OGT VGT $4,299 
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,283 OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,020 OGT $4,258 VGT $4,566
7/1/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT  VGT (changed)
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,919 CAN/O $4,154 CAN/V $4,602
 7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,994 CAN/O  CAN/V $4,722 (changed)
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,852 CAN/O CAN/V $4,546
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,028 CAN/O $4,263 CAN/V $4,566


----------



## godde8ss

I've been following hoping something opens up either FLR or GT to convince friends to come on my sailing in Sept. However, the current prices that disney is giving as "special rates" are insane! I don't think i'm going to have a case.


----------



## houseofduck

godde8ss said:


> I've been following hoping something opens up either FLR or GT to convince friends to come on my sailing in Sept. However, the current prices that disney is giving as "special rates" are insane! I don't think i'm going to have a case.



I agree.  The "discounts" seem high to me.  But, they are summer cruises.  Maybe Fall will be better.


----------



## slykrab

houseofduck said:


> I agree.  The "discounts" seem high to me.  But, they are summer cruises.  Maybe Fall will be better.



We did a 3-night Dream FLR in June 2014. Booked the week before, and it cost about $1,100 for two people, verandah guaranty. (Just searched this thread and it was $1,158.) That's a pretty big jump to get to $1,758 in just two years. I'm glad we went when it was affordable.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

houseofduck said:


> I agree.  The "discounts" seem high to me.  But, they are summer cruises.  Maybe Fall will be better.



I watched last fall break's sailing (mid October) to see what the *GT rate would be so I could compare it to the regular rate for this year's sailing and the 2015 *GT rate was more than the 2016 non-*GT rate by quite a bit. So I'm not sure I think fall will be much better, but one can always hope.


----------



## Scalemaster34

Fall rates are lower... so discounts will be lower based on those.

But compared to just a few years ago... not some much.


----------



## houseofduck

Nothing new for FLR, but a new MTO for the Magic.  I'll check again tomorrow.
*
MTO (12)*
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,668 MTO/V $1,758
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O $1,668 MTO/V $1,758  (changed)
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,578 MTO/O $1,638 MTO/V $1,728
7/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,548 MTO/O $1,578 MTO/V $1,638
 7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,796 MTO/O $4,006 MTO/V (changed)
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O $3,860 MTO/V $4,196
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,160
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,014
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,250 MTO/O MTO/V $3,488
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,291
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O $2,437 MTO/V $3,207 (new)
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O $2,297 MTO/V $2,997


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (9)*
7/25/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western European Cruise from Dover to Barcelona IGT OGT VGT $5,522 
8/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT OGT VGT $4,299 
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,283 OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,020 OGT $4,258 VGT $4,566
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 
8/12/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,698 OGT $1,728 VGT $1,788 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (7)*
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,578 FLR/O $1,638 FLR/V $1,728 
7/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,548 FLR/O $1,578 FLR/V $1,638 
 7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,796 FLR/O $4,006 FLR/V (changed)
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I FLR/O  FLR/V $4,280 (changed)
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,250 FLR/O FLR/V $3,488


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,941 CAN/O  CAN/V $4,602 (changed)
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,050 CAN/O $4,241 CAN/V $4,722 (changed)
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,896 CAN/O CAN/V $4,546 (changed)
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,028 CAN/O $4,263 CAN/V $4,566


----------



## DnA2010

houseofduck said:


> *CDN (4)*
> 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CDN/I $3,941 CDN/O  CDN/V $4,602 (changed)
> 7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CDN/I $4,050 CDN/O $4,241 CDN/V $4,722 (changed)
> 7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CDN/I $3,896 CDN/O CDN/V $4,546 (changed)
> 7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CDN/I $4,028 CDN/O $4,263 CDN/V $4,566




Just wondering how you get these in Canadian dollars? I'm getting quotes showing in USD?


----------



## houseofduck

DnA2010 said:


> Just wondering how you get these in Canadian dollars? I'm getting quotes showing in USD?



I'm getting them in USD also.  I was using CDN for Canadian discount.  Maybe I should have used different letters.  I will change it to CAN.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

The wait for October MTO rates is killing me! I know the savings will be worth it if the deals come out but man, it's so hard to be this excited but unable to book :/ 

I'm really hoping I will still be able to book Remy and some excursions by the time it rolls around. First cruise so I'm unsure how much of an impact booking so late will make on the trip. Do you all find availability of "extras" becomes an issue when you wait so long to book?


----------



## DnA2010

houseofduck said:


> I'm getting them in USD also.  I was using CDN for Canadian discount.  Maybe I should have used different letters.  I will change it to CAN.  Sorry for the confusion.



Dang ok  I was thinking I was missing a good deal somewhere!


----------



## bethann2103

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> The wait for October MTO rates is killing me! I know the savings will be worth it if the deals come out but man, it's so hard to be this excited but unable to book :/
> 
> I'm really hoping I will still be able to book Remy and some excursions by the time it rolls around. First cruise so I'm unsure how much of an impact booking so late will make on the trip. Do you all find availability of "extras" becomes an issue when you wait so long to book?



We have played the wait for the MTO rate game before.  The first time it worked out, the second time they never released it.  When we did book less then 60 days out on the MTO we didn't have a problem getting PALO or BBB.  We didn't do any excursions so I'm not sure if they were all booked up.  Good luck hopefully you can get a good rate!


----------



## cscream13

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> The wait for October MTO rates is killing me! I know the savings will be worth it if the deals come out but man, it's so hard to be this excited but unable to book :/
> 
> I'm really hoping I will still be able to book Remy and some excursions by the time it rolls around. First cruise so I'm unsure how much of an impact booking so late will make on the trip. Do you all find availability of "extras" becomes an issue when you wait so long to book?



I've waited and booked *GT rates twice before.  On both occasions, I was able to book Remy, nursery time and shore excursions without too much trouble, as long as you aren't too picky about exact timing. I agree the wait for release of discounted rates is SO hard! This time around, we booked opening day because we wanted a specific sailing.  Good luck!!


----------



## OKW Lover

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm really hoping I will still be able to book Remy and some excursions by the time it rolls around. First cruise so I'm unsure how much of an impact booking so late will make on the trip. Do you all find availability of "extras" becomes an issue when you wait so long to book?


We've done 14 DCL cruises so far.  Several were either VGT or FLR rates that were booked within 60 days of sailing.  Some only a few weeks out.  We've never had a problem getting Palo/Remy meals for them.  Sometimes we need to wait until we board ship, but we've always gotten what we wanted.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

bethann2103 said:


> We have played the wait for the MTO rate game before.  The first time it worked out, the second time they never released it.  When we did book less then 60 days out on the MTO we didn't have a problem getting PALO or BBB.  We didn't do any excursions so I'm not sure if they were all booked up.  Good luck hopefully you can get a good rate!





cscream13 said:


> I've waited and booked *GT rates twice before.  On both occasions, I was able to book Remy, nursery time and shore excursions without too much trouble, as long as you aren't too picky about exact timing. I agree the wait for release of discounted rates is SO hard! This time around, we booked opening day because we wanted a specific sailing.  Good luck!!





OKW Lover said:


> We've done 14 DCL cruises so far.  Several were either VGT or FLR rates that were booked within 60 days of sailing.  Some only a few weeks out.  We've never had a problem getting Palo/Remy meals for them.  Sometimes we need to wait until we board ship, but we've always gotten what we wanted.



This is all so good to hear, thanks!! It makes me feel a bit better. Remy is really important to us because it will be our 5th anniversary during the cruise, but we are super flexible in excursion times so I'm glad to hear we will likely be okay on those. Such a relief! I hope the rate gets released, but we will book either way.  I just can't justify spending the extra $ now and not waiting it out just in case.


----------



## houseofduck

I was surprised to see a new August discount.

*FLR (7)*
7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608 FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V (changed)
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I  FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758  (changed)
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,578 FLR/O $1,638 FLR/V $1,728
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,796 FLR/O $4,006 FLR/V
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,720 FLR/O FLR/V  (changed)
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,250 FLR/O FLR/V $3,488
8/27/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,704 FLR/O $2,788 FLR/V $2,928 (new)

Update: I must have caught them mid-update last night.  The July, Dream discounts are still available.


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (11)*
 7/8/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O  MTO/V (changed)
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $1,758 (changed)
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,578 MTO/O $1,638 MTO/V $1,728
7/29/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,548 MTO/O $1,578 MTO/V $1,638
7/2/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,796 MTO/O $4,006 MTO/V 
 7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $4,196 (changed)
 7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,516 MTO/O MTO/V $4,160 (changed)
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,250 MTO/O MTO/V $3,488
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,291
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $2,017 MTO/O $2,437 MTO/V $3,207 (changed)
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $1,877 MTO/O $2,297 MTO/V $2,997 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (9)*
7/25/2016 Magic, 7-Night Western European Cruise from Dover to Barcelona IGT OGT VGT $5,522 
8/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT OGT VGT $4,299 
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,283 OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT  OGT  VGT $4,686 (new)
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT $4,020 OGT $4,258 VGT $4,566
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 (changed)
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,848 OGT $1,908 VGT $1,938 
8/12/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC IGT $1,698 OGT $1,728 VGT $1,788


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*
7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,941 CAN/O CAN/V $4,602 
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,050 CAN/O $4,241 CAN/V $4,722
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $3,896 CAN/O $4,199 CAN/V $4,546 (changed)
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,028 CAN/O $4,263 CAN/V $4,566


----------



## houseofduck

A September discount has appeared for FLR.

*FLR (5)*
7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,608  FLR/O $1,668 FLR/V $1,758 (changed)
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC FLR/I $1,578 FLR/O $1,638 FLR/V $1,728
 8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,250 FLR/O $3,334 FLR/V $3,488 (changed)
8/27/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,704 FLR/O $2,788 FLR/V $2,928
9/24/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I $2,242 FLR/O  FLR/V $2,676 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (7)*
 7/15/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,608 MTO/O $1,668 MTO/V $1,758 (changed)
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,578 MTO/O $1,638 MTO/V $1,728
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $4,160 (changed)
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,250 MTO/O MTO/V $3,488
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,291
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $2,017 MTO/O $2,437 MTO/V $3,207 
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $1,877 MTO/O $2,297 MTO/V $2,997


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (3)*
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,050 CAN/O $4,241 CAN/V $4,722
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I CAN/O CAN/V $4,546 (changed)
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,028 CAN/O $4,263 CAN/V $4,566


----------



## Chrisfilm

How quickly do these get snatched up?

EDIT: Nevermind, I should have read the OP first.


----------



## houseofduck

Chrisfilm said:


> How quickly do these get snatched up?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I should have read the OP first.



Some of the rates are only available for a short time.  Others seem to be available for weeks.

I think they allow 50 staterooms per category for FLR and MTO.  I'm not sure if there is a limit for the other discounts.


----------



## houseofduck

The WBTA in September now has a MTO rate.

*MTO (7)*
7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,578 MTO/O $1,638 MTO/V $1,728
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,160
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,250 MTO/O MTO/V $3,488
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $2,395 MTO/O MTO/V $3,291 (changed)
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $2,017 MTO/O $2,437 MTO/V $3,207 
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $1,877 MTO/O $2,297 MTO/V $2,997
9/17/2016 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Barcelona MTO/I MTO/O $2,802 MTO/V $3,462 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

Canadian residents have a new discount too!

*CAN (4)*
7/16/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,050 CAN/O $4,241 CAN/V $4,722
7/23/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I CAN/O $4,199 CAN/V $4,546 (changed)
7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC CAN/I $4,028 CAN/O $4,263 CAN/V $4,566
10/2/2016 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,691 CAN/V $4,601 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

DCL may be in the process of updating discounts.  I don't see anything new for FLR and MTO.  The CAN discounts have disappeared.  I saw the CAN discounts disappear a few days ago and then reappear with a new discount a few hours later.  So, maybe we will see the same thing happen today.


----------



## kamgen

Hoping for FL resident for Sept/OCt and for January!


----------



## houseofduck

Hoping they are updating discounts.  This is all I see for *GT.
*
*GT (2)*
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,283 OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

The wait for October is KILLING me! 

crossing my everything but I know I likely still have a few weeks left to wait


----------



## houseofduck

kamgen said:


> Hoping for FL resident for Sept/OCt and for January!



Did you see the 9/24 Fantasy cruise?



IceSkatingPrincess said:


> The wait for October is KILLING me!
> 
> crossing my everything but I know I likely still have a few weeks left to wait



I know how you feel.  We are hoping for something in November!


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (3)*
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $3,250 FLR/O $3,334 FLR/V $3,488 
8/27/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,704 FLR/O $2,788 FLR/V $2,928
9/24/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I $2,242 FLR/O FLR/V $2,676


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (7)*
 7/22/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $1,728 (changed)
8/13/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $3,250 MTO/O MTO/V $3,488
8/27/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,928 (new)
8/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $2,395 MTO/O MTO/V $3,291
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $2,017 MTO/O $2,437 MTO/V $3,207 
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $1,877 MTO/O $2,297 MTO/V $2,997
9/17/2016 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Barcelona MTO/I MTO/O $2,802 MTO/V $3,462


----------



## houseofduck

The Canadian discounts are no longer listed on the special offers page, but if I were a Canadian resident, I would call to ask about possible discounts.  Before the discounts disappeared, there were 7 available, including the 10/2 one from NY.


----------



## houseofduck

Canadian discounts are back.
*
CAN (4)*
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I  CAN/O $3,713 CAN/V $4,553 (new)
10/15/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I  CAN/O $3,016 CAN/V $3,667 (new)
10/22/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I  CAN/O $3,016 CAN/V $3,478 (new)
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I  CAN/O $3,174 CAN/V $3,478 (new)


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So, I know this is all guesstimation, but I'd be happy with a guesstimate from someone more familiar with the rates and disney cruises since this is my first.

Should a MTO rate come out for the 10/15 western caribbean on the fantasy, is there a certain time frame I should be expecting it? early August, end of August, September? At what point should I be confident one won't come out and book a GTY or something? I'm willing to wait but just curious. 

Then, what ballpark figure do you think I'd be expecting for a verandah room with 2 adults ? The recent MTO for 8/27 has made me excited. Any chance the 10/15 may also start with a 2? Is mid October more expensive than late August generally?

If anyone can help answer some of my burning questions it'd be much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## houseofduck

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So, I know this is all guesstimation, but I'd be happy with a guesstimate from someone more familiar with the rates and disney cruises since this is my first.
> 
> Should a MTO rate come out for the 10/15 western caribbean on the fantasy, is there a certain time frame I should be expecting it? early August, end of August, September? At what point should I be confident one won't come out and book a GTY or something? I'm willing to wait but just curious.
> 
> Then, what ballpark figure do you think I'd be expecting for a verandah room with 2 adults ? The recent MTO for 8/27 has made me excited. Any chance the 10/15 may also start with a 2? Is mid October more expensive than late August generally?
> 
> If anyone can help answer some of my burning questions it'd be much appreciated. Thanks!!



The earliest I would expect the MTO rate to come out for a mid-October cruise would be mid-August.  One year, I was waiting on a late November discount.  It didn't come out until around the 30 day mark.  I would think that once you get inside of 30 days, it probably won't happen, especially if you see other dates popping up that are later than your date.

I went back in the thread to look for past October, Fantasy rates.  These rates for 2015 came out in mid to late August.

Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 MTO/V $3,264.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 MTO/V $2,634.00 5A
Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/V $2,889.00 5A

These were the rates in 2014 (also out by early September).
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 10/4/2014 IGT $2,173.00 OGT $2,257.00 VGT $2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 10/11/2014 IGT $2,300.00 OGT $2,328.00 VGT $2,496.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 10/18/2014 IGT OGT $0.00 VGT $2,369.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 10/25/2014 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,216.00 VGT $2,384.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 11/1/2014 IGT $2,113.00 OGT $2,197.00 VGT $2,365.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 11/8/2014 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,216.00 VGT $2,384.00


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

houseofduck said:


> The earliest I would expect the MTO rate to come out for a mid-October cruise would be mid-August.  One year, I was waiting on a late November discount.  It didn't come out until around the 30 day mark.  I would think that once you get inside of 30 days, it probably won't happen, especially if you see other dates popping up that are later than your date.
> 
> I went back in the thread to look for past October, Fantasy rates.  These rates for 2015 came out in mid to late August.
> 
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/10/2015 MTO/V $3,264.00 5A
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 10/24/2015 MTO/V $2,634.00 5A
> Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean 10/31/2015 MTO/V $2,889.00 5A
> 
> These were the rates in 2014 (also out by early September).
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 10/4/2014 IGT $2,173.00 OGT $2,257.00 VGT $2,369.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 10/11/2014 IGT $2,300.00 OGT $2,328.00 VGT $2,496.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - A 10/18/2014 IGT OGT $0.00 VGT $2,369.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - C 10/25/2014 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,216.00 VGT $2,384.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 11/1/2014 IGT $2,113.00 OGT $2,197.00 VGT $2,365.00
> Fantasy, 7 Night Western Caribbean - A 11/8/2014 IGT $2,132.00 OGT $2,216.00 VGT $2,384.00



Thanks!! This is super helpful!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Hopefully I will be back monitoring and providing information for the thread in 6 days!  I want to thank everyone for keeping up this thread!


----------



## houseofduck

There are new MTO rates today!!!  October ones for the Magic out of NY.

*MTO (5)*
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $2,017 MTO/O $2,437 MTO/V $3,207
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $1,877 MTO/O $2,297 MTO/V $2,997
9/17/2016 Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Barcelona MTO/I MTO/O $2,802 MTO/V $3,462
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $3,005 MTO/O $3,485 MTO/V $4,269 (new)
10/15/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O $2,838 MTO/V $3,440 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

Still no more for the *GT.
*
*GT (2)*
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,283 OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (2)*
 8/27/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,704 FLR/O  FLR/V $2,928 (changed)
9/24/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I $2,242 FLR/O FLR/V $2,676


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,713 CAN/V $4,553 
10/15/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,016 CAN/V $3,667 
10/22/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,016 CAN/V $3,478 
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,174 CAN/V $3,478


----------



## cscream13

houseofduck said:


> There are new MTO rates today!!! October ones for the Magic out of NY.



Interesting that they have now offered CAN and MTO discounts for the Magic cruises out of NYC this fall -- I wonder whether they will release *GT rates too....


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Gah! Saw that 10/15/2016 and got so excited, but then noticed it isn't the western on the Fantasy :/

Here's to continuing to hold out hope!


----------



## houseofduck

cscream13 said:


> Interesting that they have now offered CAN and MTO discounts for the Magic cruises out of NYC this fall -- I wonder whether they will release *GT rates too....



Usually, it's the other way around.  *GT rates are usually offered first.  But, you never know.


----------



## houseofduck

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Gah! Saw that 10/15/2016 and got so excited, but then noticed it isn't the western on the Fantasy :/
> 
> Here's to continuing to hold out hope!



I didn't realize the dates were the same as the Fantasy cruise you have been watching when I posted it, but I did mention Magic out of NY because I knew you were looking for October!


----------



## optstud

*GT rates out for magic 10/7/16 from NYC


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (4)*
10/15/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,698 OGT VGT $2,978 (new)
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529
9/10/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT  OGT $2,661 VGT $3,529 (changed)
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $3,389 OGT $3,933 VGT $4,829 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Gah! Saw that 10/15/2016 and got so excited, but then noticed it isn't the western on the Fantasy :/
> 
> Here's to continuing to hold out hope!



The Fantasy cruise now has an IGT and a VGT and the VGT starts with a 2.  Hopefully, it won't be long before MTO.


----------



## houseofduck

Looks like some *GT rates are being added.  I'll check back later to see if there are more.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

houseofduck said:


> The Fantasy cruise now has an IGT and a VGT and the VGT starts with a 2.  Hopefully, it won't be long before MTO.



AHH! This is FANTASTIC news! Fingers crossed, I am assuming it's a good sign for a possible MTO when they release IGT/VGTs at those prices! Regardless I'm going to be getting a great deal at this point so this is excellent! Thanks again for posting, I love reading through these even when it isn't my cruise haha!


----------



## houseofduck

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> AHH! This is FANTASTIC news! Fingers crossed, I am assuming it's a good sign for a possible MTO when they release IGT/VGTs at those prices! Regardless I'm going to be getting a great deal at this point so this is excellent! Thanks again for posting, I love reading through these even when it isn't my cruise haha!



If they release MTO rates, they usually are released after the GT rates.  I counted the available verandas for the 10/15 cruise and came up with around 100.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So, I went ahead and booked on that VGT! I'm so excited. I wanted to take the sure thing instead of continuing to wait and hope for a verandah MTO. I think the price is fantastic on the VGT and now I don't need to worry. Thanks for everything guys! I'm so excited!!! Online check-in is tomorrow!


----------



## VeronicaZS

Hi All! I am hoping to have my first DCL experience soon, the challenge is convincing DH! I have gone through this thread and am trying to figure out if I have a "Sleeper Rate." How does the $275 Verandah rate translate for a family of 5? Below is the cruise that I have my eye on, the kids have that Monday and Friday off so I would only have to take them out of school for 3 days. Does this seem like a good rate? I don't care what room I am in, could I get a better rate if VGTs are released? I am fine booking last minute as that may be the only way I convince DH. Thanks!

*4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral*
*Sail Date* January 16, 2017
*Ship* Disney Dream
*Ports* Port Canaveral, Florida; Disney Castaway Cay; Nassau, Bahamas; Port Canaveral, Florida


----------



## Justacruiser

Thank you for questioning my "SLEEPER RATES".  No, it doesn't meet my "SLEEPER RATES" but because you are a family of 5 and require a bigger room.  If your kids are older you could hold out to see if the offer a VGT rates, but you risk not being close together.  If you do hold out a while, the rates SHOULDN'T go up much if at all.  And, generally they try to work to get you close together.  But, if you want a room for 5, keep it.  I have paid more.


----------



## houseofduck

I noticed some new discounts last night.

*FLR (5)*
8/27/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,704 FLR/O  FLR/V $2,928
9/17/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,712 (new)
9/24/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I $2,242 FLR/O FLR/V $2,676
10/8/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,956 (new)
10/22/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,844 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (6)*
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, MTO/I $2,017 MTO/O $2,437 MTO/V $3,207
9/17/2016 Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Barcelona MTO/I MTO/O $2,802 MTO/V $3,462
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $3,005 MTO/O $3,485 MTO/V $4,269 
10/15/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O $2,838 MTO/V $3,440 
10/22/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I MTO/O $2,838 MTO/V $3,440 (new)
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I MTO/O $2,978 MTO/V $3,440 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

No change for CAN.

*CAN (4)*
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,713 CAN/V $4,553 
10/15/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,016 CAN/V $3,667 
10/22/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,016 CAN/V $3,478 
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,174 CAN/V $3,478


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (3)*
10/15/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,698 OGT VGT $2,978 
9/3/2016 Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona IGT $2,409 OGT $2,801 VGT $3,529
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $3,389 OGT $3,933 VGT $4,829


----------



## barbarasc

We sail the Dec 3rd cruise on the Fantasy every year.  This year this sailing seems really full.  I was going to cancel and wait it out to see if we can snag a MTO rate.   I am wondering if the ship is as busy as it appears OR if there are plenty of cabins "really"?  Thoughts?


----------



## houseofduck

barbarasc said:


> We sail the Dec 3rd cruise on the Fantasy every year.  This year this sailing seems really full.  I was going to cancel and wait it out to see if we can snag a MTO rate.   I am wondering if the ship is as busy as it appears OR if there are plenty of cabins "really"?  Thoughts?



I went back in the thread to look for Fantasy, MTO discounts in late November, early December.  I didn't see any for the Fantasy in 2015.  In 2014, the following MTO discounts were offered around your timeframe:
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - B 11/29/2014 MTO/I $1,292.00 MTO/O $1,432.00 MTO/V $1,572.00
Fantasy, 7 Night Eastern Caribbean - C 12/6/2014 MTO/I $1,151.00 MTO/O $1,221.00 MTO/V $1,361.00

I also looked at the current 12/3/2016 cruise.  There seems to be good availability in the insides and veranda categories, but ocean view seems to have scarce availability.

Oh, how I miss 2014 discount pricing!


----------



## barbarasc

I really miss the discount pricing!!!  Prices have increased every year for the past several years and we are getting close to the point that Disney will no longer be an option.......this makes me very sad.  :'(


----------



## rhodymom

I am hoping for a VGT for week of Dec 10 2016.... 7 night western...seems unlikely at current prices....


----------



## houseofduck

rhodymom said:


> I am hoping for a VGT for week of Dec 10 2016.... 7 night western...seems unlikely at current prices....



The Dec. 10th cruise looks more full than the Dec. 3rd one.  If they offer any *GT rate, I think it would be a VGT one.


----------



## lillygator

rhodymom said:


> I am hoping for a VGT for week of Dec 10 2016.... 7 night western...seems unlikely at current prices....


we are on this cruise, was hoping florida resident rates come out....pay in full date is coming up soon.


----------



## dryvithome

I'm waiting to see if any out of Galveston are going to have some *gt rates. Crossing my fingers and hoping!


----------



## katellynne

dryvithome said:


> I'm waiting to see if any out of Galveston are going to have some *gt rates. Crossing my fingers and hoping!


There were quite a few last year if my memory serves...maybe try looking back for an idea of what was available!  There was even one over Thanksgiving week!


----------



## Buckeye218

houseofduck said:


> I noticed some new discounts last night.
> 
> *FLR (5)*
> 8/27/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,704 FLR/O  FLR/V $2,928
> 9/17/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,712 (new)
> 9/24/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I $2,242 FLR/O FLR/V $2,676
> 10/8/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,956 (new)
> 10/22/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,844 (new)



Just gave up our 7A booked opening week to take advantage of this FLR offer.  Now have a 5C GTY for less $$ than the 7A, but now have to wait for room assignment with just 37 days before sailing!  Never sailed GTY before in 6 DCL cruises.  It appears from prior posters that room assignments usually get posted on the DCL site on Tuesdays or Fridays...so my waiting game begins.


----------



## katellynne

Buckeye218 said:


> Just gave up our 7A booked opening week to take advantage of this FLR offer.  Now have a 5C GTY for less $$ than the 7A, but now have to wait for room assignment with just 37 days before sailing!  Never sailed GTY before in 6 DCL cruises.  It appears from prior posters that room assignments usually get posted on the DCL site on Tuesdays or Fridays...so my waiting game begins.


 
You may not have to wait long! I have sailed GTY 5 of my 8 cruises and had a great experience on each one.  Been happy with the assignment and twice have been able to move once at port to get a better location.  You should receive a room at least 10 days out but probably sooner.  Or should I say hopefully sooner!    I only waited that long once.   Last summer we got our cabin right away, and I even had a hold one one that showed a cabin number before payment in full was due!  That was crazy.


----------



## Buckeye218

katellynne said:


> You may not have to wait long!



You were more right than you know...got the room assignment in less than 12 hours, LOL!  Got assigned room 7110, a 4C.  Would rather be on the Starboard side, but other than that, it appears ideal.  No recent stateroom reviews (last was in 2012), so I guess we'll find out when we board!


----------



## houseofduck

dryvithome said:


> I'm waiting to see if any out of Galveston are going to have some *gt rates. Crossing my fingers and hoping!



The early November, 4 night ones seem to be selling better than the 7 night ones right now.

Galveston *GT discounts from last year:
Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 IGT $2,834.00 OGT $2,974.00 VGT $3,604.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT $2,344.00
Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1994.00 VGT

This was the repo to San Juan, I think.
Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $1,925.00


----------



## dryvithome

Thanks! I knew a couple of the December ones had gone on sale. It's just a matter of waiting until it gets close enough. 




houseofduck said:


> The early November, 4 night ones seem to be selling better than the 7 night ones right now.
> 
> Galveston *GT discounts from last year:
> Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean 11/6/2015 IGT $2,101.00 OGT $2,241.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 11/20/2015 IGT $2,834.00 OGT $2,974.00 VGT $3,604.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/4/2015 IGT $1,924.00 OGT $2,064.00 VGT $2,344.00
> Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise 12/11/2015 IGT $1,854.00 OGT $1994.00 VGT
> 
> This was the repo to San Juan, I think.
> Wonder, 6-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 1/4/2016 IGT $1,565.00 OGT $1,685.00 VGT $1,925.00


----------



## katellynne

houseofduck said:


> The early November, 4 night ones seem to be selling better than the 7 night ones right now.
> 
> I was just thinking about the 4 days selling...I wonder if it is because there has never been shorter sailings from Galveston before?  Maybe this will induce them to offer more?


----------



## dcassetta

katellynne said:


> I was just thinking about the 4 days selling...I wonder if it is because there has never been shorter sailings from Galveston before? Maybe this will induce them to offer more?



I think part of the challenge in Galveston is that there are only 2 terminals.  If Disney sails shorter itineraries, they will need more port time in Galveston.  There may not be availability.  

One other challenge is the distance from ports.  A 4 day cruise from Galveston could really only have 1 stop at Cozumel, or maybe Grand Cayman.


----------



## katellynne

dcassetta said:


> I think part of the challenge in Galveston is that there are only 2 terminals.  If Disney sails shorter itineraries, they will need more port time in Galveston.  There may not be availability.
> 
> One other challenge is the distance from ports.  A 4 day cruise from Galveston could really only have 1 stop at Cozumel, or maybe Grand Cayman.



and no Castaway Cay!  The 4 days don't go, and neither do the 7 day Western Caribbean itineraries!   so yeah, I hadn't thought about the limited ports available for a shorter trip.


----------



## houseofduck

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So, I went ahead and booked on that VGT! I'm so excited. I wanted to take the sure thing instead of continuing to wait and hope for a verandah MTO. I think the price is fantastic on the VGT and now I don't need to worry. Thanks for everything guys! I'm so excited!!! Online check-in is tomorrow!



There is a new MTO for the 10/8 Fantasy cruise.  The rates are only slightly better than the *GT rates on the 10/15 Fantasy cruise.  You made a good choice!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

houseofduck said:


> There is a new MTO for the 10/8 Fantasy cruise.  The rates are only slightly better than the *GT rates on the 10/15 Fantasy cruise.  You made a good choice!



Glad to hear it! I was able to get everything I wanted including Palo brunch too, so I think booking the VGT was definitely the right call. My online check-in was the day after I booked! Stuff is more scarce now.


----------



## NDFAN89

So I have been off site for a while .. Have they been offering mTO out of port canaveral on the 4 day dream? I am hoping for 10/3??? Thoughts  or would of already showed up.


----------



## houseofduck

NDFAN89 said:


> So I have been off site for a while .. Have they been offering mTO out of port canaveral on the 4 day dream? I am hoping for 10/3??? Thoughts  or would of already showed up.



Earlier in the summer, discount rates were offered for many of the 3 night, Dream cruises and a few of the 4 night ones.  But, there haven't been any offered for Sep. or Oct.  The Sep. cruises seem to have little availability.  There seems to be more availability in Oct. and Nov.  Looking at 10/3, it looks like many categories are in GTY.  If they were to offer a discount, it might be for a veranda and would happen soon.  But, I don't think it's likely to happen.

Of course, now that I have written that, a MTO will become available tomorrow!


----------



## houseofduck

@Justacruiser, let me know when you are ready to takeover again!

There haven't been many changes over the past week.  Here are the FLR rates.

*FLR (4)*
9/17/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,712
9/24/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I $2,242 FLR/O FLR/V $2,676
10/8/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,956
10/22/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,844


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (6)*
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $3,005 MTO/O $3,485 MTO/V $4,269 
10/15/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O $2,838 MTO/V $3,440 
10/22/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I MTO/O $2,838 MTO/V $3,440
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I MTO/O $2,978 MTO/V $3,440
9/24/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $2,676 (new)
10/8/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas MTO/I $2,634 MTO/O $2,732 MTO/V $2,956 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,713 CAN/V $4,553 
10/15/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,016 CAN/V $3,667 
10/22/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,016 CAN/V $3,478 
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,174 CAN/V $3,478


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (2)*
10/15/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,698 OGT VGT $2,978
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $3,389 OGT $3,933 VGT $4,829


----------



## jskacoc

houseofduck said:


> **GT (2)*
> 10/15/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,698 OGT VGT $2,978
> 10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $3,389 OGT $3,933 VGT $4,829


I know you're not a fortune teller but I see the 10/29 NY cruise is also *GT. I'm on the 10/15 with lots of availability left. What are the chances of that one also getting discounted? I assume I can upgrade without penalty if it happens since I'm a 10b gty?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jskacoc said:


> I know you're not a fortune teller but I see the 10/29 NY cruise is also *GT. I'm on the 10/15 with lots of availability left. What are the chances of that one also getting discounted? I assume I can upgrade without penalty if it happens since I'm a 10b gty?


You can't "upgrade" from any reservation to a *GT reservation.  *GT reservations are "new bookings only".

You can, however "upgrade" your existing reservation for the cost it was on the day the original reservation was made.


----------



## jskacoc

PrincessShmoo said:


> You can't "upgrade" from any reservation to a *GT reservation.  *GT reservations are "new bookings only".
> 
> You can, however "upgrade" your existing reservation for the cost it was on the day the original reservation was made.


Wow that's a bummer. Thanks for the info.


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (3)*
10/15/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,698 OGT VGT $2,978
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $3,389 OGT $3,933 VGT $4,829
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $2,614 OGT $3,356 VGT $3,678 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

jskacoc said:


> I know you're not a fortune teller but I see the 10/29 NY cruise is also *GT. I'm on the 10/15 with lots of availability left. What are the chances of that one also getting discounted? I assume I can upgrade without penalty if it happens since I'm a 10b gty?



The 10/15 NY cruise has MTO and CAN discounts.  Those discounts have been out for a few weeks already.  Usually, the *GT rates come out before MTO, but the 10/7 NY cruise *GT rates came out the same day as the MTO ones.  This latest 10/29 one came out nearly two weeks after the MTO rates.  If they do offer *GT for 10/15, they will probably come out soon.

Although you can't upgrade your existing reservation, if the discount is big enough to cover the penalty, you could cancel, take the penalty, and rebook a *GT rate.


----------



## Lauri

I've been following the cruises out of NYC too.  The only dates we could go would be 10/15 or 10/22.  What's the latest that *GT rates ever came out before a sailing?  It seems like there's still a lot of availability in the veranda category?  How much longer can I hold out before booking another, more affordable vacation?  It's under the 60 day mark now.


----------



## houseofduck

Some movement on *GT.  Maybe, there will be more tomorrow.
*
*GT (4)*
10/15/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,698 OGT VGT $2,978
10/29/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,544 OGT $2,614 VGT $2,754 (new)
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $3,389 OGT $3,933 VGT $4,829
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $2,614 OGT $3,356 VGT $3,678


----------



## houseofduck

Lauri said:


> I've been following the cruises out of NYC too.  The only dates we could go would be 10/15 or 10/22.  What's the latest that *GT rates ever came out before a sailing?  It seems like there's still a lot of availability in the veranda category?  How much longer can I hold out before booking another, more affordable vacation?  It's under the 60 day mark now.



Right now and the next few weeks would be the typical time for the discounts to appear for 10/15 and 10/22.  Maybe they are waiting to see how well the MTO and CAN discounts sell before releasing them to *GT.  The latest I have waited and received a discount was around the 30 day mark.  I usually plan a refundable, land vacation for the dates that I am considering.  Then, if the discount comes through, great.  Otherwise, I still have a land vacation planned.


----------



## Lauri

Thanks!  I guess we'll still wait and see if they open up *GT rates, and I can hold off purchasing airfare to another vacation destination for now.  We fortunate that we can drive to NYC.  Last time we used *GT rates, they opened up at 74 days out, and the long wait was just waiting for our specific stateroom.


----------



## mariab

Back at it this year again, looking and hoping for a discount end of October beginning of November on the dream for 4 nights...wish us luck!


----------



## Mom2Finn

houseofduck said:


> Some movement on *GT.  Maybe, there will be more tomorrow.
> *
> *GT (4)*
> 10/15/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,698 OGT VGT $2,978
> 10/29/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,544 OGT $2,614 VGT $2,754 (new)
> 10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $3,389 OGT $3,933 VGT $4,829
> 10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $2,614 OGT $3,356 VGT $3,678




I apologize in advance I am new to trying to book a VGT. When I look on the website I am not seeing those prices. Am I doing something wrong?  Thanks!


----------



## dcassetta

Mom2Finn said:


> I apologize in advance I am new to trying to book a VGT. When I look on the website I am not seeing those prices. Am I doing something wrong?  Thanks!



This is the 10/15 Fantasy sailing with 2 adults.  The GT listings are found on the left side.


----------



## Justacruiser

Looks like I am back!  Thanks everyone for keeping the thread going!  

Still working on a new format so, this may change.  For the MTO and FLR rates I will list the Best Available room type.  If it is a GTY I will specify.

Also, effect immediately I will list the PPP/PD rate after the total cost for 2 adults as previous.  However, now I will provide the rate PPP/PD WITH taxes and fees.  I used to just use the FARE cost, however we all pay the extra fees so I just decided to included in the PPP/PD cost.  Also, I will try to highlight my SLEEPER RATES in BOLD.

I am still working on the program so it might be a couple of days before I am back at 100%.  Let me know if you like the new look.  Thanks all!  More to come!  Let's get to 2M hits!

_9/24/2016  Fantasy - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
*MTO/V $2,676.00 $191.00 Best 5C*

_10/8/2016  Fantasy - 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
MTO/I $2,634.00 $188.00 Best 11A
*MTO/O $2,732.00 $195.00 Best 9B
MTO/V $2,956.00 $211.00 Best 5B*

_10/7/2016  Magic - 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from NY_
MTO/I $3,005.00 $188.00 Best 10A
*MTO/O $3,485.00 $195.00 Best 9A*
MTO/V $4,269.00 $244.00 Best 5B

_10/15/2016  Magic - 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from NY_
MTO/O $2,838.00 $203.00 Best 9A
MTO/V $3,440.00 $246.00 Best 5B

_10/22/2016  Magic - 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from NY_
MTO/O $2,880.00 $203.00 Best 9B
MTO/V $3,440.00 $246.00 Best 4B

_10/29/2016  Magic - 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from NY_
MTO/O $2,978.00 $215.00 Best 9A
MTO/V $3,440.00 $246.00 Best 4B


----------



## Justacruiser

Already a new format, lol!  Hopefully the format is easy to read!

*FLORIDA DISCOUNTS*

*FANTASY*
_9/17/2016 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween_
*FLR/V $2,712.00 $193.00 Best 5C*

_9/24/2016 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
*FLR/I $2,242.00 $160.00 Best 11B 
 FLR/V $2,676.00 $191.00 Best 5C *

_10/8/2016 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
*FLR/V $2,956.00 $211.00 Best 5C *

_10/22/2016 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
*FLR/I $2,480.00 $177.00 Best 11B 
 FLR/O $2,704.00 $193.00 Best 9B 
 FLR/V $2,844.00 $203.00 Best 5C*


----------



## houseofduck

@Justacruiser, glad to see you back!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are my SLEEPER RATES thru December 2016!  Some of them will also be on the *GT report.

*SLEEPER RATES*

*FANTASY*

_10/15/2016 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween_
*IGT $2,698.00 $193.00 
 OGT $2,754.00 $197.00 
 VGT $2,978.00 $213.00*

_10/29/2016 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween_
*IGT $2,544.00 $182.00 
 OGT $2,614.00 $189.00 
 VGT $2,754.00 $196.00*

*MAGIC*

_9/17/2016 11-Night Western Transatlantic Cruise_
*11C - GTY $2,252.00 $102.00 
 9A $3,242.00 $147.00 
 5C - GTY $4,188.00 $190.00*

*WONDER*

_12/2/2016 7-Night MerryTime Western Caribbean Cruise_
*IGT $2,304.00 $165.00 
9D $2,626.00 $188.00*

_12/9/2016 7-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston_
*11C - GTY $2,411.00 $160.00*


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are today 8/23/2016 *GT discounts.  SLEEP RATES ARE BOLD.

*FANTASY*

_10/15/2016 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween_
IGT $2,698.00 $193.00
*OGT $2,754.00 $197.00 
 VGT $2,978.00 $213.00*

_10/29/2016 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween 
 IGT $2,544.00 $182.00_
*OGT $2,614.00 $189.00 
 VGT $2,754.00 $196.00*

*MAGIC *

_10/7/2016 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from NY_
IGT $3,389.00 $212.00
OGT $3,933.00 $246.00
VGT $4,829.00 $302.00

_10/29/2016 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from NY_
IGT $2,614.00 $189.00
OGT $3,356.00 $240.00
VGT $3,678.00 $263.00


----------



## tigger2002

I noticed that there were some Guaranteed Verandah Staterooms with Restrictions on the 10/29/2016 Fantasy Halloween cruise that were pretty cheap.  They are listed as 245 sq ft vs deluxe oceanview staterooms which are listed as 246 sq ft.  What are these rooms?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tigger2002 said:


> I noticed that there were some Guaranteed Verandah Staterooms with Restrictions on the 10/29/2016 Fantasy Halloween cruise that were pretty cheap.  They are listed as 245 sq ft vs deluxe oceanview staterooms which are listed as 246 sq ft.  What are these rooms?


They have a verandah.  The restricted VGT means that you could be assigned any verandah from a 4A (Deluxe Family oceanview with verandah) to a 7A (Navigator's verandah).


----------



## houseofduck

There's a new MTO veranda rate for the 11/5 repo from NY to San Juan!


----------



## Neptune's Fork

Just a curiosity question - I somewhat understand all this now, but just not sure of the details - do all these categories (MTO, GT, VGT, etc) show up on the Disney Cruise Line website when booking through that method?


----------



## AquaDame

Neptune's Fork said:


> Just a curiosity question - I somewhat understand all this now, but just not sure of the details - do all these categories (MTO, GT, VGT, etc) show up on the Disney Cruise Line website when booking through that method?




Yes but in different ways. GTY shows up as an option on each individual cruise as you click through to price them out (*GT will as well), *GT/MTO/FLR/CAN etc show up under the special offers page here https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/special-offers/


----------



## houseofduck

Neptune's Fork said:


> Just a curiosity question - I somewhat understand all this now, but just not sure of the details - do all these categories (MTO, GT, VGT, etc) show up on the Disney Cruise Line website when booking through that method?



On the DCL site, the *GT rates will show for a cruise once a date is selected.  The FLR, MTO, and CAN rates are only shown through the special offers page on the site.


----------



## Justacruiser

here is the report for MTO for today 8/25

*FANTASY*

_9/24/2016 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
*MTO/V $2,676.00 $191.00 Best 5C *

_10/8/2016 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
MTO/I $2,634.00 $188.00 Best 11A
*MTO/O $2,732.00 $195.00 Best 9B 
 MTO/V $2,956.00 $211.00 Best 5B*

*MAGIC*

_10/7/2016 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from NY_
*MTO/V  3,485.00 $218.00 Best 9A* 

_10/15/2016  7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from NY_
MTO/O $2,838.00 $203.00 Best 9A
MTO/V $3,440.00 $246.00 Best 5B

_10/22/2016  7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from NY_
MTO/O $2,880.00 $203.00 Best 9B
MTO/V $3,440.00 $246.00 Best 4B

_10/29/2016 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from NY_
MTO/O $2,978.00 $215.00 Best 9A
MTO/V $3,440.00 $246.00 Best 4B

_11/5/2016 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean cruise from NY to San Juan_
MTO/V $2,888.00 $241.00 Best 5A


----------



## Justacruiser

No Change in the FLR Discounts for 8/25

*FANTASY*

_9/17/2016  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween_
*FLR/V $2,712.00 $193.00 Best 5C*

_9/24/2016  7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
*FLR/I $2,242.00 $160.00 Best 11B 
 FLR/V $2,676.00 $191.00 Best 5C*

_10/8/2016  7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
*FLR/V $2,956.00 $211.00 Best 5C*

_10/22/2016  7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
*FLR/I $2,480.00 $177.00 Best 11B 
 FLR/O $2,704.00 $193.00 Best 9B 
 FLR/V $2,844.00 $203.00 Best 5C*


----------



## lillygator

bring on December!!


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is my update for SLEEPER RATES for 8/25/2016.  Discounts thru 1/31/2017 are listed!  My SLEEPER RATES usually don't last very long!

*DREAM*

_1/30/2017 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC_
*9D $1,662.00 $208.00 
 7A $1,790.00 $224.00 *

*FANTASY*

_10/15/2016  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween_
*IGT $2,698.00 $193.00 
 OGT $2,754.00 $197.00 
 VGT $2,978.00 $213.00*

_10/29/2016 Fantasy - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween_
*IGT $2,544.00 $182.00 
 OGT $2,614.00 $189.00 
 VGT $2,754.00 $196.00 *

*MAGIC*

_9/17/2016 11-Night Western Transatlantic Cruise_
*11C - GTY $2,252.00 $102.00 
 9A $3,242.00 $147.00 
 5C - GTY $4,188.00 $190.00 *

_1/25/2017 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami
_*9D $1,561.00 $195.00*

*WONDER *

_12/2/2016 7-Night MerryTime Western Caribbean Cruise_
*9D $2,626.00 $188.00*

_12/9/2016 7-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston_
*11C - GTY $2,411.00 $160.00*

_1/6/2017  7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston_
*11C - GTY $2,224.00 $159.00 
 9D - GTY $2,742.00 $197.00*

_1/13/2017  7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston_
*11B $2,434.00 $174.00*

_1/20/2017  6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan_
*10C $2,006.00 $167.00 
 9D $2,162.00 $180.00 
 7A $2,546.00 $212.00 *

_1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC_
*11C - GTY $1,367.00 $171.00 
 9A $1,583.00 $198.00*


----------



## AquaDame

Wow already some for January..!


----------



## F1reEng1neRed

Justacruiser said:


> Here is my update for SLEEPER RATES for 8/25/2016.  Discounts thru 1/31/2017 are listed!  My SLEEPER RATES usually don't last very long!
> 
> *DREAM*
> 
> _1/30/2017 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC_
> *9D $1,662.00 $208.00
> 7A $1,790.00 $224.00 *
> 
> *FANTASY*
> 
> _10/15/2016  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween_
> *IGT $2,698.00 $193.00
> OGT $2,754.00 $197.00
> VGT $2,978.00 $213.00*
> 
> _10/29/2016 Fantasy - 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween_
> *IGT $2,544.00 $182.00
> OGT $2,614.00 $189.00
> VGT $2,754.00 $196.00 *
> 
> *MAGIC*
> 
> _9/17/2016 11-Night Western Transatlantic Cruise_
> *11C - GTY $2,252.00 $102.00
> 9A $3,242.00 $147.00
> 5C - GTY $4,188.00 $190.00 *
> 
> _1/25/2017 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami_
> *9D $1,561.00 $195.00*
> 
> *WONDER *
> 
> _12/2/2016 7-Night MerryTime Western Caribbean Cruise_
> *9D $2,626.00 $188.00*
> 
> _12/9/2016 7-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston_
> *11C - GTY $2,411.00 $160.00*
> 
> _1/6/2017  7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston_
> *11C - GTY $2,224.00 $159.00
> 9D - GTY $2,742.00 $197.00*
> 
> _1/13/2017  7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston_
> *11B $2,434.00 $174.00*
> 
> _1/20/2017  6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan_
> *10C $2,006.00 $167.00
> 9D $2,162.00 $180.00
> 7A $2,546.00 $212.00 *
> 
> _1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC_
> *11C - GTY $1,367.00 $171.00
> 9A $1,583.00 $198.00*



Do you think there will be a MTO rate for the 10/29 sailing on the Fantasy?


----------



## houseofduck

AquaDame said:


> Wow already some for January..!



Sleeper rates, not *GT, yet!


----------



## Justacruiser

F1reEng1neRed said:


> Do you think there will be a MTO rate for the 10/29 sailing on the Fantasy?



My best guess is yes.  However they are offering the IGT, OGT and VGT rates right now.  However I like the rate for the VGT right now.  It looks like to me they are running out of 6B's and 6A's so you should get a minimum 5E if you book the VGT.  And I think it is likely they are holding back all the remaining 5's for the VGT.  If it were me, I would book the VGT.  The VGT rate is about what a MTO would be although it could be a 4 if you wait.  Depending on if you have your heart set on that date.  It is nice being on board on Halloween.  Don't it a few times now.  Let me know what you decide.


----------



## F1reEng1neRed

Justacruiser said:


> My best guess is yes.  However they are offering the IGT, OGT and VGT rates right now.  However I like the rate for the VGT right now.  It looks like to me they are running out of 6B's and 6A's so you should get a minimum 5E if you book the VGT.  And I think it is likely they are holding back all the remaining 5's for the VGT.  If it were me, I would book the VGT.  The VGT rate is about what a MTO would be although it could be a 4 if you wait.  Depending on if you have your heart set on that date.  It is nice being on board on Halloween.  Don't it a few times now.  Let me know what you decide.



Thanks, will do


----------



## KarenW

On the MTO rates it says only one room. Do you know if they allow more if your immediate family needs more than one room? Or maybe one for sponsor and one for spouse? I know they do that with WDW tickets but not sure if they would for the cruise. There are seven of us. We are also Florida residents so we can probably use that but I want to be prepared if there is a MTO rate that is better. Thanks!!


----------



## houseofduck

KarenW said:


> On the MTO rates it says only one room. Do you know if they allow more if your immediate family needs more than one room? Or maybe one for sponsor and one for spouse? I know they do that with WDW tickets but not sure if they would for the cruise. There are seven of us. We are also Florida residents so we can probably use that but I want to be prepared if there is a MTO rate that is better. Thanks!!



They will allow you to book two staterooms if your immediate family requires more than one.  But, those immediate family members have to be spouse and children, not grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins ...


----------



## disneydork3

Justacruiser said:


> No Change in the FLR Discounts for 8/25
> 
> *FANTASY*
> 
> _9/17/2016  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween_
> *FLR/V $2,712.00 $193.00 Best 5C*
> 
> _9/24/2016  7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
> *FLR/I $2,242.00 $160.00 Best 11B
> FLR/V $2,676.00 $191.00 Best 5C*
> 
> _10/8/2016  7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
> *FLR/V $2,956.00 $211.00 Best 5C*
> 
> _10/22/2016  7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC w/ Halloween_
> *FLR/I $2,480.00 $177.00 Best 11B
> FLR/O $2,704.00 $193.00 Best 9B
> FLR/V $2,844.00 $203.00 Best 5C*




Do you think they will offer GTY rates for the Fantasy Eastern 10/22/16?  We'd love to get a VGT but they just have category guarantees right now.  Wondering how long to hold off since we're 9 weeks from the sail date.


----------



## OSUZorba

Welcome Back Justacruiser!  

I'm very sad I am going to miss out on the 10/29 Fantasy VGT, but am already way past final payment on a RCL cruise on 10/2 .  I think I am going to wait for that VGT next year, I think they have offered it every year lately.


----------



## Justacruiser

disneydork3 said:


> Do you think they will offer GTY rates for the Fantasy Eastern 10/22/16?  We'd love to get a VGT but they just have category guarantees right now.  Wondering how long to hold off since we're 9 weeks from the sail date.



Right now they are offering the 7A in a GTY status.  I really don't see a whole lot of rooms left unless they are in the 4's.  If you are willing to have a 7A, I would book the 7A GTY.  I think there is a really good chance you could get some pixie.  But, you have to be willing to accept the 7A just in case.  Let me know what you decide.


----------



## lillygator

there are a ton of cabins for our sailing...hoping we get a discount!!


----------



## optstud

OGT and VGT avail on oct 29/16 NYC magic


----------



## houseofduck

There are new FLR and MTO rates out today.

FLR has 11/5/16 Fantasy FLR/I and FLR/V
MTO has 10/22/16 Fantasy MTO/I, MTO/O and MTO/V

Hopefully, more to come today.


----------



## panthyra

Hoping for VGT for Nov 5th Fantasy!  This wait is killing me...lol


----------



## Lauri

It's under 45 days now until the cruise we'd like to be on leaves from NYC.  There are still 60+ veranda staterooms showing as available.  Any chance of VGT rates still coming out?  DH has now taken the week off from work, so all we need is DCL to cooperate and allow us to purchase.


----------



## n2mm

Couldn't decide if we wanted to book a feb or early March cruise, but thinking of just waiting to see what might get discounted instead.  We did a b2b last February and really enjoyed it.  We are flexible.


----------



## Trera

the discounts on 3 and 4 night cruises seem to be at an all time low. lots of full boats this fall


----------



## n2mm

Trera said:


> the discounts on 3 and 4 night cruises seem to be at an all time low. lots of full boats this fall



Seems the longer cruises sometimes get discounted.  We would be watching for a 7 night.


----------



## Ofinn

Trera said:


> the discounts on 3 and 4 night cruises seem to be at an all time low. lots of full boats this fall


Its been this way for a few years. The longer, the more expensive, and the blacked out cruises are  more likely  to be discounted. Also cruises that dont sail out of PC with the exception of Vancouver are more likely to have discounts. Whenever you read  people on here complaining about the price ie New York sailings this year its almost a guarantee they wont sell. I expect to see deep discounts on the longer European cruises next year, and many of the overpriced Star Wars cruises.


----------



## n2mm

Ofinn said:


> Its been this way for a few years. The longer, the more expensive, and the blacked out cruises are  more likely  to be discounted. Also cruises that dont sail out of PC with the exception of Vancouver are more likely to have discounts. Whenever you read  people on here complaining about the price ie New York sailings this year its almost a guarantee they wont sell. I expect to see deep discounts on the longer European cruises next year, and many of the overpriced Star Wars cruises.



Yep, that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Ofinn

n2mm said:


> Yep, that's what I'm hoping for.


A lot of people only do the 3 and 4 night cruises because it's within the budget and they want the Disney experience. I was one of those people on our first four cruises when my kids were little. Now my kids are teens and were off to Europe, Asia and other places most likely not on DCL unless they offer huge discounts again. I would love to cruise on the Fantasy again if I ever score a good price. I don't think DCL will ever have a problem selling the Dream cruises. No other cruise line has a mega ship with all the bells and whistles doing short cruises. RCCL, NCL and Carnival have their best ships in the Caribbean all 7 day cruises.


----------



## katellynne

There is a VGT on the 11/18 Wonder out of Galveston $3948.86 for 2


----------



## mariab

Ofinn said:


> A lot of people only do the 3 and 4 night cruises because it's within the budget and they want the Disney experience. I was one of those people on our first four cruises when my kids were little. Now my kids are teens and were off to Europe, Asia and other places most likely not on DCL unless they offer huge discounts again. I would love to cruise on the Fantasy again if I ever score a good price. I don't think DCL will ever have a problem selling the Dream cruises. No other cruise line has a mega ship with all the bells and whistles doing short cruises. RCCL, NCL and Carnival have their best ships in the Caribbean all 7 day cruises.


We have done several DCL this year would have been our 10th, however after paying full price last year we are trying out something new. We will be going to Hawks Cay in the keys, and then cruising out of miami on RC for a three night on the Enchanment. I am preparing myself mentally for the cruise because all I have ever sailed is DCL. Any advice would be great. Sad to not see three and four night discounts, however even this past summer when they had then they still did not compare to the past years.


----------



## SixtoMouse

New MTO
Wonder Galveston 7 day
Dec 2 western
2 ppl
MTo/I 1744 MTO/O 1884 MTO/v 2234


----------



## Ofinn

mariab said:


> We have done several DCL this year would have been our 10th, however after paying full price last year we are trying out something new. We will be going to Hawks Cay in the keys, and then cruising out of miami on RC for a three night on the Enchanment. I am preparing myself mentally for the cruise because all I have ever sailed is DCL. Any advice would be great. Sad to not see three and four night discounts, however even this past summer when they had then they still did not compare to the past years.


Our cruise on the Vista will be a first for us too. We're excited for a change. It wasnt hard I've always kept an open mind about other cruise lines. We have had great disney cruises and just ok ones. Im not one of those over the top Disney fanatics. I cruise to relax ,eat, drink, and see new ports so I think Ill be ok. I keep an eye on the discounts though because that is the only thing that wiil get me back on a Disney ship.... a good price. I have some cruises Im watching for next year we'll see if  Im right or wrong.


----------



## Love2Cruz

Ofinn said:


> Our cruise on the Vista will be a first for us too. We're excited for a change. It wasnt hard I've always kept an open mind about other cruise lines. We have had great disney cruises and just ok ones. Im not one of those over the top Disney fanatics. I cruise to relax ,eat, drink, and see new ports so I think Ill be ok. I keep an eye on the discounts though because that is the only thing that wiil get me back on a Disney ship.... a good price. I have some cruises Im watching for next year we'll see if  Im right or wrong.



Can't wait to hear all about your experience on the Vista....I'll be on her after you.  I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Ofinn

Love2Cruz said:


> Can't wait to hear all about your experience on the Vista....I'll be on her after you.  I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


I will be writing a very thorough review. Carnival gets a bad rap on these boards mostly from people that haven't even cruised on Carnival. I'm hoping to come back with a glowing review.


----------



## Flossbolna

There are quite a few new IGT, OGT and VGT rates, especially for the Wonder out of Galveston and the Magic out of Miami for November/December. There is even something which I thought I would not see ever again: A 7-night cruise under 2000$ available to book for everyone (i.e. not FLR or MTO discount). The December 2 Wonder cruise is at 1882$ for two adults in IGT.

Seems like Galveston is once again not selling as they want it to. I wonder how long they keep returning there...


----------



## barbarasc

I'm hoping for some sort of a lower rate on the Fantasy sailing Dec 3.  Have family that decided to join us be the rate needs to be a little lower before they can commit!  :-(


----------



## Whimsical1995

December 2 is the cruise we are on. I am hoping to upgrade for cheap. They just came out with military rates so hopefully it will sale more. I sure hope they don't take away Galveston it helps me afford it by not having to pay for flights and hotels. I read that the ones out of Florida have lots of rooms sold on the Florida discount which isn't the case the case with Galveston v


----------



## ::danielle::

barbarasc said:


> I'm hoping for some sort of a lower rate on the Fantasy sailing Dec 3.  Have family that decided to join us be the rate needs to be a little lower before they can commit!  :-(



The problem is that Texas schools make it very challenging for students who miss school to catch up. Schools get $ from the state based on daily attendance. The school districts have indirect ways of discouraging parents from taking their kids out of school for any length of time. 

 If DCL would sail out of Galveston in the summer, the boats would be full.


----------



## Whimsical1995

::danielle:: said:


> The problem is that Texas schools make it very challenging for students who miss school to catch up. Schools get $ from the state based on daily attendance. The school districts have indirect ways of discouraging parents from taking their kids out of school for any length of time.
> 
> If DCL would sail out of Galveston in the summer, the boats would be full.


I would love for a summer sail out of Galveston. But we are doing just that, taking our kids out for our Dec 2 cruise. Not a real problem as long as your kid isn't out all the time. At least in our district.


----------



## Ofinn

Whimsical1995 said:


> December 2 is the cruise we are on. I am hoping to upgrade for cheap. They just came out with military rates so hopefully it will sale more. I sure hope they don't take away Galveston it helps me afford it by not having to pay for flights and hotels. I read that the ones out of Florida have lots of rooms sold on the Florida discount which isn't the case the case with Galveston v


Good luck. We did this cruise last year and had a blast. It was a really fun cruise. Lots of friendly, laid back people from Texas on our cruise. Galveston is a neat little Island. I would love to visit when it's warmer. We hit a cold snap.  I would do it again next year if they offer discounts again. We don't live in Texas, but it's an easy flight from the West Coast.


----------



## ::danielle::

Whimsical1995 said:


> I would love for a summer sail out of Galveston. But we are doing just that, taking our kids out for our Dec 2 cruise. Not a real problem as long as your kid isn't out all the time. At least in our district.



I'm envious that your school district is so easy going! We took my son out for a week 2 years ago (4th grade at the time). We couldn't get a copy of the missed assignments nor could he join the kids who were being tutored to learn what he missed. He struggled to catch up for the rest of the grading period. We vowed never to do again.


----------



## lillygator

for our 12/10 cruise there are guarantee rates for inside and verandas, 11c, 11b, 06b, 06a, 05e....


----------



## dmunsil

lillygator said:


> for our 12/10 cruise there are guarantee rates for inside and verandas, 11c, 11b, 06b, 06a, 05e....


Those are regular-priced guarantee fares (GTY). The fares people are looking for are the discounted restricted guarantee fares (IGT, OGT, VGT).


----------



## Huskiesrule

What's the chance of the 11/25 Wonder out of Galveston going on sale? I've got family that could do GT or military but I told them not to book at the price you see now.


----------



## dmunsil

Huskiesrule said:


> What's the chance of the 11/25 Wonder out of Galveston going on sale? I've got family that could do GT or military but I told them not to book at the price you see now.


Seems highly unlikely to me. There are not very many rooms available and a fair number of categories are in guarantee status. They aren't going to need discounts to sell it out. Plus they've already started releasing December discounts, which makes it less likely that they'll go back and add November dates. It could happen, but I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm really surprised that the 10/15 on the fantasy never went MTO. Glad I grabbed that VGT after all!


----------



## houseofduck

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm really surprised that the 10/15 on the fantasy never went MTO. Glad I grabbed that VGT after all!



I'm happy you didn't wait for the MTO too!


----------



## houseofduck

It's been a long time since the last update.  I saw some new discounts this morning.  My color coding is based on my last update.

*FLR (6)*

10/8/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I $2,634 FLR/O $2,732 FLR/V (changed)
10/22/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I $2,480 FLR/O $2,704 FLR/V $2,844 (changed)
11/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC  FLR/I $2,802 FLR/O $2,872 FLR/V $2,998 (new)
11/11/2016 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I FLR/O $1,814 FLR/V (new)
12/4/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,156 FLR/O $2,352 FLR/V (new)
12/23/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $3,272 FLR/O $3,832 FLR/V $4,952 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (9)*
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $3,005 MTO/O $3,485 MTO/V $4,269 
10/15/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O $2,838 MTO/V $3,440 
10/22/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O $2,838 MTO/V $3,440 (changed)
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O $2,978 MTO/V $3,440 (changed)
11/5/2016 Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $2,048 MTO/O $2,444 MTO/V $2,888 (new)
10/8/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas MTO/I $2,634 MTO/O $2,732 MTO/V (changed)
10/22/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,704 MTO/V $2,844 (new)
11/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,802 MTO/O $2,872 MTO/V $2,998 (new)
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $1,884 MTO/V $2,234 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,713 CAN/V $4,661
10/15/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,016 CAN/V $3,667 
10/22/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,016 CAN/V $3,489
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York CAN/I CAN/O $3,174 CAN/V $3,478


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (9)*
10/15/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,698 OGT VGT $2,978
10/29/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,544 OGT $2,614 VGT $2,754
11/26/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,642 OGT  $2,754 VGT $3,090 (new)
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $3,389 OGT $3,933 VGT $4,829
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $2,614 OGT $3,356 VGT $3,678
11/11/2016 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,824 OGT $1,954 VGT $2,384 (new)
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT  $2,535 VGT $2,885 (new)
11/18/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime  Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT  OGT  VGT $3,948 (new)
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $1,882 OGT $2,141 VGT $2.582 (new)

I may have missed some of the *GT rates, but these are the ones I saw.


----------



## panthyra

houseofduck said:


> **GT (9)*
> 10/15/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,698 OGT VGT $2,978
> 10/29/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,544 OGT $2,614 VGT $2,754
> 11/26/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,642 OGT  $2,754 VGT $3,090 (new)
> 10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $3,389 OGT $3,933 VGT $4,829
> 10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $2,614 OGT $3,356 VGT $3,678
> 11/11/2016 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,824 OGT $1,954 VGT $2,384 (new)
> 11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT  $2,535 VGT $2,885 (new)
> 11/18/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime  Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT  OGT  VGT $3,948 (new)
> 12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $1,882 OGT $2,141 VGT $2.582 (new)
> 
> I may have missed some of the *GT rates, but these are the ones I saw.


Any sense if Nov 5th Fantasy will go GT.  Or will they stop at FL and MTO?


----------



## Dominique Santone

houseofduck said:


> **GT (9)*
> 10/15/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,698 OGT VGT $2,978
> 10/29/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,544 OGT $2,614 VGT $2,754
> 11/26/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,642 OGT  $2,754 VGT $3,090 (new)
> 10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $3,389 OGT $3,933 VGT $4,829
> 10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $2,614 OGT $3,356 VGT $3,678
> 11/11/2016 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,824 OGT $1,954 VGT $2,384 (new)
> 11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT  $2,535 VGT $2,885 (new)
> 11/18/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime  Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT  OGT  VGT $3,948 (new)
> 12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $1,882 OGT $2,141 VGT $2.582 (new)
> 
> I may have missed some of the *GT rates, but these are the ones I saw.




Any idea if the 12/3 Eastern Caribbean cruise from Port Canaveral will be released for GT?  I am interested in booking if the price is right! Thank you


----------



## lillygator

thoughts on whether the 12/10 fantasy will have florida resident rates?


----------



## houseofduck

panthyra said:


> Any sense if Nov 5th Fantasy will go GT.  Or will they stop at FL and MTO?



Usually, the *GTs are released before FLR and MTO, but the NY cruises had MTOs before or at the same time as the *GTs.  So, it could happen.  I find it odd that the inside rates for FLR and MTO are GTY for 11Cs only.  There seems to quite a bit of availability in the other inside categories.  If this cruise does get *GT rates, it would probably happen in the next week or two, with an IGT the most likely discount.


----------



## houseofduck

Dominique Santone said:


> Any idea if the 12/3 Eastern Caribbean cruise from Port Canaveral will be released for GT?  I am interested in booking if the price is right! Thank you



This one doesn't look good for a VGT.  There are several categories in GTY already.  There might be a chance for an IGT, but it is still a little early to see one.  I wouldn't expect to see a discount until early October, if they release one.


----------



## houseofduck

lillygator said:


> thoughts on whether the 12/10 fantasy will have florida resident rates?



I think there's a good chance for a FLR/V on this one.  The ocean views and insides don't have much showing as available, but there are plenty of verandas available.  Plus, the Easterns on the Fantasy have been getting FLR discounts.


----------



## TeamH5

What do you think the chances of the 12/12 Disney Dream going MTO will be??  We're debating that cruise, but wanting to wait. Looks like a couple of years ago they offered an MTO, but I couldn't find anything on last year around the same time.

Also, how can we see what the current availability is on any given ship and sail date? I see you posting that a particular cruise doesn't look very full right now, but where are you getting that info from?

Thanks!


----------



## houseofduck

TeamH5 said:


> What do you think the chances of the 12/12 Disney Dream going MTO will be??  We're debating that cruise, but wanting to wait. Looks like a couple of years ago they offered an MTO, but I couldn't find anything on last year around the same time.
> 
> Also, how can we see what the current availability is on any given ship and sail date? I see you posting that a particular cruise doesn't look very full right now, but where are you getting that info from?
> 
> Thanks!



There haven't been discounts on the Dream lately.  There were some in the summer.

The way I look at availability is by looking at the available staterooms on the web site.  I just look at each room type for each part of the ship.  I also look to see which categories are in GTY.

For 12/12 on the Dream, there are many veranda staterooms available.  There is less showing for insides and ocean view.  If they did offer a discount, veranda would be most likely, followed by inside, then ocean view.  

I wouldn't expect to see a discount for this cruise for two to three more weeks, at least.


----------



## lillygator

houseofduck said:


> I think there's a good chance for a FLR/V on this one.  The ocean views and insides don't have much showing as available, but there are plenty of verandas available.  Plus, the Easterns on the Fantasy have been getting FLR discounts.


that's what I was hoping, there seems to be quite a bit of availability!


----------



## TeamH5

houseofduck said:


> There haven't been discounts on the Dream lately.  There were some in the summer.
> 
> The way I look at availability is by looking at the available staterooms on the web site.  I just look at each room type for each part of the ship.  I also look to see which categories are in GTY.
> 
> For 12/12 on the Dream, there are many veranda staterooms available.  There is less showing for insides and ocean view.  If they did offer a discount, veranda would be most likely, followed by inside, then ocean view.
> 
> I wouldn't expect to see a discount for this cruise for two to three more weeks, at least.



What about the 7 Day cruise leaving out of PC? I think it's on the Fantasy. Not that I'm looking for a new ship.. Lol  Just PC as the departure port for a early to mid december departure.

How do you view the stateroom availability though? Whenever I go on there (disneygo.com/cruise) it wants me to choose the category first. I can't just see all available staterooms regardless of category.


----------



## simpleohio

If you had to pick a cruise out of Florida in early December this year which one would you do?  Trying to get best deal for my money


----------



## lillygator

I just looked and so far they discounted: Florida Resident
11/5/16 and 12/3/16 out of PC
12/23/16 out of Miami
11/11/16 out of San Juan


----------



## lillygator

I checked the 12/3 availability and they have a lot more cabins available than the 12/10 sailing....makes me think 12/10 may not be discounted.


----------



## houseofduck

The 


lillygator said:


> I checked the 12/3 availability and they have a lot more cabins available than the 12/10 sailing....makes me think 12/10 may not be discounted.



12/3 Fantasy had a FLR released this weekend.  There are veranda, ocean view, and inside discounts.

I think 12/10 will probably get a discount too, but if you can do 12/3 and the pricing looks good to you, I would do it.


----------



## houseofduck

TeamH5 said:


> What about the 7 Day cruise leaving out of PC? I think it's on the Fantasy. Not that I'm looking for a new ship.. Lol  Just PC as the departure port for a early to mid december departure.
> 
> How do you view the stateroom availability though? Whenever I go on there (disneygo.com/cruise) it wants me to choose the category first. I can't just see all available staterooms regardless of category.



Did you see the new Fantasy discount that came out this past weekend for 12/3?  It looks like FLR is getting Fantasy discounts.  There haven't been Draem discounts, but that doesn't mean that there can't be one.


----------



## houseofduck

simpleohio said:


> If you had to pick a cruise out of Florida in early December this year which one would you do?  Trying to get best deal for my money



I like all of the ships, so ship doesn't much matter to me.  The Magic out of Miami might offer the best discounts.  Right now, it's looking like the 12/3 Fantasy or 12/4 Magic might be the best deals for early December.  But, I really don't know if DCL will offer *GT on those or not.  Those two cruises look like they have more availability then the later ones.


----------



## Gmaanders

houseofduck said:


> I'm happy you didn't wait for the MTO too!


My husband and I are booked VGT  for 10/15 Fantasy as well. When and how can I expect to be notified of cabin assignment?


----------



## houseofduck

Gmaanders said:


> My husband and I are booked VGT  for 10/15 Fantasy as well. When and how can I expect to be notified of cabin assignment?



I see that you have already tried the *GT assignments thread.  It doesn't look like there have been recent reports on that thread.

If it hasn't been assigned already, I would expect it to be very soon.  Technically, I think they can wait until you get to he port, but I don't think that really happens.  You can check for your assignment by looking at your reservation online.  They may also send an email, but I have usually noticed it on the reservation first!


----------



## cscream13

Gmaanders said:


> My husband and I are booked VGT  for 10/15 Fantasy as well. When and how can I expect to be notified of cabin assignment?



They don't usually notify you of the room assignment. You just have to keep checking your reservation to see if a cabin number has been assigned. In the past, it's been about 12 days out for the fall Fantasy cruises.


----------



## houseofduck

New MTOs today!

*MTO (13)*
10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $3,005 MTO/O $3,485 MTO/V $4,269
10/15/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O $2,838 MTO/V $3,440
10/22/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O $2,838 MTO/V $3,440
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O $2,978 MTO/V $3,440
11/5/2016 Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $2,048 MTO/O $2,444 MTO/V $2,888
11/11/2016 Magic 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,714 MTO/O $1,814 MTO/V $2,214 (new) 
12/4/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,156 MTO/O $2,352 MTO/V  (new)
12/11/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,227 MTO/O $2,325 MTO/V $2,815 (new)
12/23/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $3,076 MTO/O $3,594 MTO/V $4,644 (new)

10/22/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,704 MTO/V $2,844
11/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,802 MTO/O $2,872 MTO/V $2,998

12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $1,884 MTO/V $2,234
12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,375 MTO/O $2,809 MTO/V $3,761 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (6)*

10/22/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas FLR/I $2,480 FLR/O $2,704 FLR/V $2,844
11/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,802 FLR/O $2,872 FLR/V $2,998
12/3/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I$ 2,438 FLR/O $2,508 FLR/V $2,718 (new)

11/11/2016 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I FLR/O $1,814 FLR/V
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I$2,156 FLR/O $2,352 FLR/V
12/23/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $3,272 FLR/O $3,832 FLR/V $4,952


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (10)*

10/29/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,544 OGT $2,614 VGT $2,754
11/26/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,642 OGT $2,754 VGT $3,090

10/7/2016 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $3,389 OGT $3,933 VGT $4,829
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT $2,614 OGT $3,356 VGT $3,678
11/11/2016 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,824 OGT $1,954 VGT $2,384
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT $2,535 VGT $2,885
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT $2,535 VGT $2,885 (new)

11/18/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT VGT $3,948
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $1,882 OGT $2,141 VGT $2,582
12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,683 OGT $3,187 VGT $4,279 (new)


----------



## tigger2002

I know that it is a long time away (June 17th 2017), but we were looking at the 11 day Southern Cruise out of Port Canaveral.  It is very expensive at this time.  How does the pricing usually go for these longer cruises?  I can see it going up or down.  There is already a "Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah – Guaranteed Stateroom" available.  Of course it is still close to $10,000 for two people, yikes!!


----------



## Scalemaster34

tigger2002 said:


> I know that it is a long time away (June 17th 2017), but we were looking at the 11 day Southern Cruise out of Port Canaveral.  It is very expensive at this time.  How does the pricing usually go for these longer cruises?  I can see it going up or down.  There is already a "Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah – Guaranteed Stateroom" available.  Of course it is still close to $10,000 for two people, yikes!!



You are usually better off booking as far out as possible... as pricing usually go up.  

If bookings aren't high enough there maybe specials, Disney is always playing with their rates vs bookings... GT rates, Military or Resident (usually FL).  But just no guarantee....

If they already have GT rate out... I'd go with that.  But yeah Disney prices are up there - it is a great experience that all should try once.


----------



## jendeli

Hoping for a 12/3 Fantasy MTO rate! Fingers crossed


----------



## DisneyCruiseFamily

MTO FLR 12/23 Disney Magic 7 night Eastern Caribbean


----------



## jendeli

Can MTO rates be combined with a place holder/10% off?


----------



## panthyra

I am 32  days out from Nov 5th Fantasy.  So far there has been no I/o/v gt.  Is it time to pull the trigger?  Maybe just go with the lowest GTY rate for Veranda?


----------



## dmunsil

jendeli said:


> Can MTO rates be combined with a place holder/10% off?



No, the onboard booking discount is a special rate of its own. It can't stack with MTO, Florida, or GT rates.


----------



## houseofduck

panthyra said:


> I am 32  days out from Nov 5th Fantasy.  So far there has been no I/o/v gt.  Is it time to pull the trigger?  Maybe just go with the lowest GTY rate for Veranda?



It's not looking good for *GT rates.  There have been FLR and MTO rates for weeks now.


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (14)*
10/15/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O  MTO/V (changed)
10/22/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O $2,838 MTO/V $3,440
10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York MTO/I $2,404 MTO/O $2,978 MTO/V $3,440
11/5/2016 Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $2,048 MTO/O $2,444 MTO/V $2,888
11/11/2016 Magic 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,714 MTO/O $1,814 MTO/V $2,214 
12/4/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,156 MTO/O $2,352 MTO/V 
12/11/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,227 MTO/O $2,325 MTO/V $2,815
12/23/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $3,076 MTO/O $3,594 MTO/V $4,644 

10/22/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC with Halloween on the High Seas MTO/I $2,485 MTO/O $2,709 MTO/V $2,849
11/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,802 MTO/O $2,872 MTO/V $2,998

12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $1,884 MTO/V $2,234
12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,375 MTO/O $2,809 MTO/V $3,761 
12/23/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I  MTO/O $3,657 MTO/V $4,917 (new)
12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I  $2,425 MTO/O $2,789 MTO/V $3,755 (new)


----------



## lillygator

still nothing for 12/10....bummer!


----------



## emilymad

Do you think there is any chance for the 12/16 3 night Dream?  There seem to be plenty of balcony cabins left but there is so rarely a discount on the Dream....


----------



## houseofduck

emilymad said:


> Do you think there is any chance for the 12/16 3 night Dream?  There seem to be plenty of balcony cabins left but there is so rarely a discount on the Dream....



Just when you think there won't will be any Dream discounts, Dream discounts appear!!!

10/24 and 10/31 Dream *GT discounts are now available.

I don't see any for December yet, but now, there is a little hope.


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (13)*

10/29/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Halloween on the High Seas IGT $2,544 OGT  VGT $2,754 (changed)
11/26/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,642 OGT $2,754 VGT $3,090

10/24/2016 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,458 OGT VGT $1,618 (new)
10/31/2016 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,458 OGT $1,538 VGT $1,618 (new)

10/29/2016 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York IGT  OGT VGT $3,678 (changed)
11/6/2016 Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $2,144 OGT $2,828 VGT $3,344 (new)
11/11/2016 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,824 OGT $1,954 VGT $2,384
11/16/2016 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $1,588 OGT  VGT  (new)
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT $2,535 VGT $2,885
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT $2,605 VGT  (changed)

11/18/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT VGT $3,948
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $1,882 OGT $2,141 VGT $2,582
12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,683 OGT $3,187 VGT $4,279


----------



## emilymad

houseofduck said:


> Just when you think there won't will be any Dream discounts, Dream discounts appear!!!
> 
> 10/24 and 10/31 Dream *GT discounts are now available.
> 
> I don't see any for December yet, but now, there is a little hope.



Thanks!  I am not sure I am willing to wait until that close to the date but those 4 nights are really tempting.


----------



## lillygator

still nothing for 12/10...


----------



## houseofduck

lillygator said:


> still nothing for 12/10...



No FLR, but there is a VGT for $3,314.


----------



## lillygator

what is vgt? we already are booked, just hoping for fl res discounts.


----------



## houseofduck

lillygator said:


> what is vgt? we already are booked, just hoping for fl res discounts.



VGT rates are discounted rates available to anyone.  You are guaranteed a veranda, but you don't get to choose your stateroom.  It is for new bookings only.  You could cancel and rebook with this rate, but it may not be worth it.  There is a thread at the top of the page that discusses *GT rates.

A FLR might appear.  If it does, I believe you could switch to that rate with no penalty.


----------



## lmhall2000

houseofduck said:


> VGT rates are discounted rates available to anyone.  You are guaranteed a veranda, but you don't get to choose your stateroom.  It is for new bookings only.  You could cancel and rebook with this rate, but it may not be worth it.  There is a thread at the top of the page that discusses *GT rates.
> 
> A FLR might appear.  If it does, I believe you could switch to that rate with no penalty.



Thanks so much for all you do! We were just relocated to Houston and need good fares out of Galveston...I will be looked by forward to those offerings!!


----------



## houseofduck

emilymad said:


> Thanks!  I am not sure I am willing to wait until that close to the date but those 4 nights are really tempting.



There are a few, new *GT rates for the 4 night 11/7 and 11/14 Dream cruises.


----------



## houseofduck

lmhall2000 said:


> Thanks so much for all you do! We were just relocated to Houston and need good fares out of Galveston...I will be looked by forward to those offerings!!



There are new GT rates for the 11/14 Wonder out of Galveston too.


----------



## houseofduck

lillygator said:


> still nothing for 12/10...



12/10 Fantasy now has a MTO/V.  Maybe, FLR will be next.


----------



## houseofduck

emilymad said:


> Do you think there is any chance for the 12/16 3 night Dream?  There seem to be plenty of balcony cabins left but there is so rarely a discount on the Dream....



12/16 Dream now has *GT, MTO, and FLR rates!


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (5)*

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,488 FLR/O $1,548 FLR/V $1,608 (new)

11/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC FLR/I $2,802 FLR/O  FLR/V (changed)
12/3/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I$ 2,438 FLR/O $2,508 FLR/V $2,718

12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,156 FLR/O $2,352 FLR/V
12/23/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I  FLR/O $3,832 FLR/V $4,952 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (13)*

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,488 MTO/O $1,548 MTO/V $1,608 (new)

11/5/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I $2,802 MTO/O $2,872 MTO/V $2,998
12/10/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very MerryTime Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $2,894 (new)

11/5/2016 Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $2,048 MTO/O $2,444 MTO/V $2,888
11/11/2016 Magic 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,714 MTO/O $1,814 MTO/V $2,214 
12/4/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,156 MTO/O $2,352 MTO/V 
12/11/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,227 MTO/O $2,325 MTO/V $2,815
12/23/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $3,076 MTO/O $3,594 MTO/V $4,644 

11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $1,711 MTO/O $1,851 MTO/V $2,551 (new) 
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $1,884 MTO/V $2,234
12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $2,809 MTO/V $3,761 (changed)
12/23/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $3,657 MTO/V $4,917 
12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,425 MTO/O $2,789 MTO/V $3,755


----------



## houseofduck

Quite a few new *GTs.  I hope i caught all of them!
*
*GT (19)*

11/26/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT  OGT  VGT $3,090 (changed)

10/31/2016 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,458 OGT $1,538 VGT $1,618
11/7/2016 Dream, 4-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,658 OGT  VGT $1,818 (new)
11/14/2016 Dream, 4-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,498 OGT  VGT $1,658 (new)
11/28/2016 Dream, 4-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,498 OGT $1,578  VGT $1,658 (new)
12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,668 OGT $1,728 VGT $1,788 (new)

11/6/2016 Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $2,144 OGT $2,828 VGT $3,344
11/11/2016 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from  Juan to Miami IGT $1,824 OGT $1,954 VGT $2,384
11/16/2016 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $1,588 OGT $1,756 VGT (changed)
11/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,856 OGT $3,136 VGT $4,046 (new)
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT $2,535 VGT $2,885
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT $2,605 VGT $3,137 (changed)
12/23/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $3,482 OGT $4,070 VGT $5,274 (new)

11/10/2016 Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $1,545 OGT  VGT (new)
11/14/2016 Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $1,345 OGT $1,577 VGT $1,945 (new)
11/18/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT VGT $3,948
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $1,882 OGT $2,141 VGT $2,582
12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,683 OGT $3,187 VGT $4,279
12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT  OGT $3,167 VGT $4,259 (new)


----------



## LeslieG

I'm sure the answer to this is buried somewhere in this thread, but I'm unable to find it.    The GT rates shown currently, are they for 2 people including the tax?    Also, did that change at some point?    The reason I ask is because I was looking back at some old posts from May trying to see which Europe cruises went GT this year.    Thanks!


----------



## wombat_5606

LeslieG said:


> I'm sure the answer to this is buried somewhere in this thread, but I'm unable to find it.    The GT rates shown currently, are they for 2 people including the tax?    Also, did that change at some point?    The reason I ask is because I was looking back at some old posts from May trying to see which Europe cruises went GT this year.    Thanks!



Yes, LeslieG, it is per 2 people, per cabin, including the tax. But, I can't tell you if that has changed from prior postings. My initial reaction is that it has not changed, but perhaps you will get a firm confirmation from someone else.


----------



## houseofduck

wombat_5606 said:


> Yes, LeslieG, it is per 2 people, per cabin, including the tax. But, I can't tell you if that has changed from prior postings. My initial reaction is that it has not changed, but perhaps you will get a firm confirmation from someone else.



On this thread, it has always been for two people, including tax.  Sometimes, @Justacruiser will give pricing in per person, per day as well as for the entire cruise.


----------



## houseofduck

Lost a few FLR and MTO discounts this week.  Hopefully, more discounts will be released this weekend.*

FLR (3)*

12/3/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I$ 2,438 FLR/O $2,508 FLR/V $2,718

12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,156 FLR/O $2,352 FLR/V
12/23/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $3,832 FLR/V $4,952 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (11)*

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,488 MTO/O $1,548 MTO/V $1,608

12/10/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very MerryTime Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,894

11/11/2016 Magic 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,714 MTO/O $1,814 MTO/V $2,214
 12/4/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,156 MTO/O $2,352 MTO/V $2,632 (changed)
12/11/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,227 MTO/O $2,325 MTO/V $2,815
 12/23/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I  MTO/O $3,594 MTO/V $4,644  (changed)

11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $1,711 MTO/O $1,851 MTO/V $2,551 
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $1,884 MTO/V $2,234
12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $2,809 MTO/V $3,761
12/23/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $3,657 MTO/V $4,917
12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,425 MTO/O $2,789 MTO/V $3,755


----------



## houseofduck

A few additions, deletions and changes for the *GT rates...*


*GT (19)*

11/26/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $3,090
12/3/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,793 OGT VGT  (new)
12/10/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $3,314  (new)

11/7/2016 Dream, 4-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,658 OGT $1,738 VGT $1,818 (changed)
11/14/2016 Dream, 4-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,498 OGT VGT $1,658 
11/28/2016 Dream, 4-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,498 OGT $1,578 VGT $1,658 
12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,668 OGT $1,728 VGT $1,788 

11/11/2016 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Juan to Miami IGT $1,824 OGT $1,954 VGT $2,384
11/16/2016 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $1,588 OGT $1,756 VGT 
11/20/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,856 OGT $3,136 VGT $4,046 
11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT $2,535 VGT $2,885
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,324 OGT $2,464 VGT (new)
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,367 OGT $2,605 VGT $3,137 
12/23/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $3,482 OGT $4,070 VGT $5,274 

11/18/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,761 OGT $3,041 VGT $3,948 (changed)
11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,019 OGT VGT (new)
 
 12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT  OGT  VGT $2,582 (changed)
12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,683 OGT $3,187 VGT $4,279
12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT $3,167 VGT $4,259


----------



## lillygator

What is mto?


----------



## lanejudy

lillygator said:


> What is mto?



Military


----------



## n2mm

Waiting for something to open for January/February......fingers crossed


----------



## houseofduck

Hoping for some new discounts today for MTO and FLR, but I see some for *GT.

**GT (16)*

11/26/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $3,090
12/3/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,793 OGT VGT
12/10/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $3,314 

11/14/2016 Dream, 4-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,498 OGT VGT $1,658 
11/28/2016 Dream, 4-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,498 OGT $1,578 VGT $1,658 
12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,668 OGT $1,728 VGT $1,788 

11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT $2,535 VGT $2,885
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,324 OGT $2,464 VGT 
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,367 OGT $2,605 VGT $3,137 
12/23/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $3,482 OGT $4,070 VGT $5,274 
1/8/2016 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $978 OGT $1,038 VGT $1,176 (new) 

 11/18/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT  OGT  VGT $3,948  (changed)
11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,019 OGT VGT 
12/9/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT $1,963 OGT VGT (new)
12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,683 OGT $3,187 VGT $4,279
12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT $3,167 VGT $4,259


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (4)*

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,488 FLR/O $1,548 FLR/V $1,608 (new, again)

12/3/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I$ 2,438 FLR/O $2,508 FLR/V (changed)

12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,156 FLR/O $2,352 FLR/V
12/23/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,952 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (9)*

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,488 MTO/O $1,548 MTO/V $1,608

12/10/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very MerryTime Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,894

12/4/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,156 MTO/O $2,352 MTO/V $2,632 
12/11/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,227 MTO/O $2,325 MTO/V $2,815
 12/23/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,644 (changed)

11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $1,711 MTO/O $1,851 MTO/V $2,551 
12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $3,761 (changed)
 12/23/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $4,917 (changed)
 12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I  MTO/O $2,789 MTO/V $3,755 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

1/21/2017 Fantasy Western Caribbean has IGT and VGT rates available!


----------



## mariab

Hoping to find a discount MTO or FLR on a 3 night in jan or feb!!


----------



## houseofduck

mariab said:


> Hoping to find a discount MTO or FLR on a 3 night in jan or feb!!



The Magic has *GT rates for 1/8/17, so it could happen.


----------



## OKW Lover

mariab said:


> Hoping to find a discount MTO or FLR on a 3 night in jan or feb!!


I'm thinking that you'll see those happen.  January is typically a slow cruise month so DCL may need to fill the ships.


----------



## scampbell2324

We are hoping for GT rates for the April 24 4-night on the Dream...  Any ideas as to when we can expect those rates, if at all?


----------



## houseofduck

mariab said:


> Hoping to find a discount MTO or FLR on a 3 night in jan or feb!!



The 1/8/17 Magic, 3 night out of Miami has a new MTO veranda rate.

The 1/21/17 and 1/28/17 Fantasy cruises also have new MTO rates.

I'll try to do a full report tomorrow.


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (11)*

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,488 MTO/O $1,548 MTO/V $1,608

12/10/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very MerryTime Western Caribbean Cruise from PC MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,894
1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,614 MTO/O MTO/V $2,922 (new)
1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,513 MTO/O MTO/V $2,835 (new)

12/4/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,156 MTO/O $2,352 MTO/V $2,632 
12/11/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $2,227 MTO/O $2,325 MTO/V $2,815
1/8/2017 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,074 (new)

11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $1,711 MTO/O $1,851 MTO/V $2,551 
12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,761
12/23/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,917
 12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,425 MTO/O $2,789 MTO/V $3,755 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (4)*

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,488 FLR/O $1,548 FLR/V $1,608 

12/3/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I$ 2,438 FLR/O $2,508 FLR/V
1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,614 FLR/O FLR/V $2,922 (new)

12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,156 FLR/O $2,352 FLR/V


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (16)*

 11/26/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,642 OGT VGT $3,090 (changed)
12/3/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,793 OGT VGT
12/10/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $3,314 
1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $2,964 FLR/O VGT $3,314 (new)

11/28/2016 Dream, 4-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,498 OGT $1,578 VGT $1,658 
12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,668 OGT $1,728 VGT $1,788 

11/27/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,297 OGT $2,535 VGT $2,885
12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,324 OGT $2,464 VGT 
12/11/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,367 OGT $2,605 VGT $3,137 
12/23/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $3,482 OGT $4,070 VGT $5,274 
1/8/2016 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $978 OGT $1,038 VGT $1,176

11/25/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,019 OGT VGT
12/2/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT VGT $2,582 (new)
12/9/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT $1,963 OGT VGT 
 12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT  OGT  VGT $4,279 (changed)
12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT $3,167 VGT $4,259


----------



## houseofduck

scampbell2324 said:


> We are hoping for GT rates for the April 24 4-night on the Dream...  Any ideas as to when we can expect those rates, if at all?



Discounts for a cruise at the end of April will come out, most likely, around mid to late February.


----------



## DisneyPoly

Do you think there is any chance the 1/7/17 SW cruise out of PC will appear?  I see there is a lot of availability, but since they discounted the 1/21/17 I'm not sure if there is any chance?


----------



## houseofduck

DisneyPoly said:


> Do you think there is any chance the 1/7/17 SW cruise out of PC will appear?  I see there is a lot of availability, but since they discounted the 1/21/17 I'm not sure if there is any chance?



Actually, many of the categories on the 1/7 cruise are in GTY status which doesn't make it look good for a *GT rate.  If they do offer a *GT discount, it probably would be a VGT.  I don't think an IGT or OGT looks likely at all.


----------



## DisneyPoly

houseofduck said:


> Actually, many of the categories on the 1/7 cruise are in GTY status which doesn't make it look good for a *GT rate.  If they do offer a *GT discount, it probably would be a VGT.  I don't think an IGT or OGT looks likely at all.


Thanks so much for your insight.


----------



## devonsmommy

I tried using the search feature, but couldn't successfully find what I'm looking for.  Could only find the 7 night Southern Caribbean on the Wonder.  Has the Fantasy done the 10 night/11 night Southern Caribbean before?  And if so, were there any discounts offered?


----------



## houseofduck

DisneyPoly said:


> Thanks so much for your insight.



Hopefully, I'm wrong and you will get a discount!  If you are eligible for the FLR or MTO, they may be more likely to happen.


----------



## houseofduck

devonsmommy said:


> I tried using the search feature, but couldn't successfully find what I'm looking for.  Could only find the 7 night Southern Caribbean on the Wonder.  Has the Fantasy done the 10 night/11 night Southern Caribbean before?  And if so, were there any discounts offered?



I'm pretty sure that the Fantasy has never done a Southern Caribbean before.


----------



## JOe TRan

Rookie cruiser here....I chickened out about booking the GTY cabin option. Was too concerned we get put in a stateroom that was would cause my family to get sea sick.  Curious to know if most people are satisfy with the uncertainty of stateroom the get or if they regret option to pay a lil more to choose the exact cabin.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JOe TRan said:


> Rookie cruiser here....I chickened out about booking the GTY cabin option. Was too concerned we get put in a stateroom that was would cause my family to get sea sick.  Curious to know if most people are satisfy with the uncertainty of stateroom the get or if they regret option to pay a lil more to choose the exact cabin.



I was able to snag a VGT (verandah guarantee) room from following this post for my cruise in October, and got an aft 4a room on deck 9! 100% would book a GTY or VGT again!!! We saved a ton!


----------



## houseofduck

Just noticed a couple of new FLR rates.  There may be more tomorrow.
*
FLR (5)*

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,488 FLR/O $1,548 FLR/V $1,608 

12/3/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,438 FLR/O $2,508 FLR/V
1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,614 FLR/O FLR/V $2,922

1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $1,670 FLR/V $1,950 (new)
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,156 FLR/O FLR/V $1,460 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

The 1/6/2017 Wonder out of Galveston has an OGT available.


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (10)*
1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $2,964 FLR/O VGT $3,314

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,668 OGT  VGT $1,788 (changed)

12/4/2016 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $2,324 OGT $2,464 VGT
1/8/2016 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT OGT $1,098 VGT $1,236 (changed)

12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT VGT $4,279
12/23/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT VGT $5,575 (new)
12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT $3,167 VGT $4,259
1/6/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT $2,204 VGT (new)
1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan IGT OGT $1,731 VGT (new)
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,187 (new)


----------



## OKW Lover

houseofduck said:


> 1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT *41,187* (new)


Really?


----------



## houseofduck

OKW Lover said:


> Really?



Well, you have seen those threads about the price increases haven't you????

I fixed it!


----------



## slaclandry

I have been keeping a close eye (with my fingers crossed) on this thread!  I'm hoping for a GT rate for the 1/25 Magic 4 night out of Miami. Hopefully it will happen!!


----------



## bastraker

slaclandry said:


> I have been keeping a close eye (with my fingers crossed) on this thread!  I'm hoping for a GT rate for the 1/25 Magic 4 night out of Miami. Hopefully it will happen!!


----------



## bastraker

Anyone think the February 17th Dream will go any cheaper than it is now?


----------



## houseofduck

slaclandry said:


> I have been keeping a close eye (with my fingers crossed) on this thread!  I'm hoping for a GT rate for the 1/25 Magic 4 night out of Miami. Hopefully it will happen!!



There are FLR rates already.  Usually, *GT rates are released first, but not always, especially lately.  It looks like there is availability, so they may release *GT rates.


----------



## houseofduck

bastraker said:


> Anyone think the February 17th Dream will go any cheaper than it is now?



There are several categories in GTY status, but there are still many categories with good availability.


----------



## bastraker

houseofduck said:


> There are several categories in GTY status, but there are still many categories with good availability.


Thanks! I'm trying to decide if I should buy now or wait a little bit. We have been on this same cruise a few times and this is the most expensive I've seen.

In 2014 we paid $1600 for a Category VGT and in 2015 we paid $2000 for a Category VGT for a family of 4.
This year it's $3300 for the same thing!!!


----------



## houseofduck

bastraker said:


> Thanks! I'm trying to decide if I should buy now or wait a little bit. We have been on this same cruise a few times and this is the most expensive I've seen.
> 
> In 2014 we paid $1600 for a Category VGT and in 2015 we paid $2000 for a Category VGT for a family of 4.
> This year it's $3300 for the same thing!!!



I recently went back on the thread to look at 2014 discounts and was amazed by the differences.


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (7)*

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,488 FLR/O $1,548 FLR/V $1,608

1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,614 FLR/O FLR/V $2,922
1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,583 FLR/O FLR/V $2,891 (new)

1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $1,670 FLR/V $1,950
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,156 FLR/O FLR/V $1,460
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan FLR/I $1,380 FLR/O $1,588 FLR/V $2,028 (new)
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,499 FLR/O $2,793  FLR/V $3,577 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (9)*

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,488 MTO/O $1,548 MTO/V $1,608

1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,614 MTO/O MTO/V $2,922 
1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,513 MTO/O MTO/V $2,835

12/11/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I  MTO/O $2,325 MTO/V $2,815 (changed)
1/8/2017 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,421 MTO/O $1,661 MTO/V $1,074
1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O $1,670 MTO/V $1,941 (new)

12/23/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,917
 12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $3,755 (changed)
1/6/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I  MTO/O $2,078 MTO/V $2,484 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (11)*
1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $2,964 FLR/O VGT $3,314

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,668 OGT VGT $1,788

1/8/2016 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT OGT $1,098 VGT $1,236
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292 (new)
4/16/2017 Magic 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,835 OGT $3,171 VGT $4,067 (new)

12/16/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT VGT $4,279
12/23/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT VGT $5,575
12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT $3,167 VGT $4,259
1/6/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT $2,204 VGT
1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan IGT OGT $1,731 VGT
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,187


----------



## mariab

houseofduck said:


> There are several categories in GTY status, but there are still many categories with good availability.


 I also have my eye out for this cruise. Waiting it out though and hoping for a FLR or MTO rate. Got my eye on Jan 13 also. Fingers crossed


----------



## tigger2002

The June 17  11-night southern Caribbean cruise shows Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah – Guaranteed Stateroom.

Do you think that the rates will go down since they are already offering guaranteed staterooms?


----------



## houseofduck

tigger2002 said:


> The June 17  11-night southern Caribbean cruise shows Deluxe Oceanview Stateroom with Verandah – Guaranteed Stateroom.
> 
> Do you think that the rates will go down since they are already offering guaranteed staterooms?



It's too early to know about discounts for June.  If categories are in GTY status (as you mentioned), it is not a good sign that there will be discounts for that cruise.  A GTY rate is not a discount.  It means that there are only a few rooms remaining in that category.  If you book a GTY stateroom, you are paying the current, prevailing rate for that category, but you do not get to pick your stateroom.  Instead, you are guaranteed a stateroom in that category or higher.  However, it is still before the payment in full date and people may cancel, so, a category in GTY status now may not be as we get closer to the payment in full date.


----------



## rileyz

Does anyone know if they ever have military rates available for presidents week?  My cousin wants to go but they are waiting to see if they can book that rate.


----------



## houseofduck

rileyz said:


> Does anyone know if they ever have military rates available for presidents week?  My cousin wants to go but they are waiting to see if they can book that rate.



Which ship?  Last year, there were FLR and MTO rates available for the 2/13 Fantasy cruise that included President's Day. These rates were posted earlier in this thread.
FLR
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 2/13/2016 FLR/I $3,124 FLR/O $3,208 FLR/V $3,348

MTO
Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 2/13/2016 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,278 5A


----------



## Mrspeaks

Is May a likely month for IGT/ogt/vgt?


----------



## DisneyPoly

Was hoping for 1/7/17 ... starting to lose hope


----------



## thndrmatt

houseofduck said:


> 3/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292 (new)
> 3/16/2017 Magic 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,835 OGT $3,171 VGT $4,067 (new)



Looks like these are for 4/5 and 4/16, not March.


----------



## houseofduck

thndrmatt said:


> Looks like these are for 4/5 and 4/16, not March.



Thanks, I fixed them!  First the $40,000 mistake and now this one.  I have to be more careful!


----------



## houseofduck

Mrspeaks said:


> Is May a likely month for IGT/ogt/vgt?



There have been *GT discounts throughout the year.  Some months of the year have better discounts than others.  Late April and early May have had decent discounts in the past.


----------



## houseofduck

DisneyPoly said:


> Was hoping for 1/7/16 ... starting to lose hope



Availability is looking pretty slim on that cruise.  There are many categories in GTY and for the categories that are not GTY, there are only a few staterooms available.  The best chance would be a VGT, but even those categories seem to be limited in availability.


----------



## rileyz

houseofduck said:


> Which ship?  Last year, there were FLR and MTO rates available for the 2/13 Fantasy cruise that included President's Day. These rates were posted earlier in this thread.
> FLR
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean 2/13/2016 FLR/I $3,124 FLR/O $3,208 FLR/V $3,348
> 
> MTO
> Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 2/13/2016 MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,278 5A



Yes for fantasy.  Do you know how far in advance those rates were released?  Thx!


----------



## houseofduck

rileyz said:


> Yes for fantasy.  Do you know how far in advance those rates were released?  Thx!



The i noticed the FLR rate on 11/25/2015 and the MTO rate on 12/21/2015.


----------



## rileyz

houseofduck said:


> The i noticed the FLR rate on 11/25/2015 and the MTO rate on 12/21/2015.


Thank you so much!


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (14)*

 12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,488 MTO/O MTO/V $1,608 (changed)

1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,614 MTO/O MTO/V $2,922 
1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,513 MTO/O MTO/V $2,835

12/11/2016 Magic 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O $2,325 MTO/V $2,815
 1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,421 MTO/O $1,670 MTO/V $1,941 (changed)
 4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan MTO/I $1,380 MTO/O $1,588 MTO/V $2,028 (new)
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,499 MTO/O $2,793 MTO/V $3,577 (new)

12/23/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,917
12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,755 
1/6/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $2,078 MTO/V $2,484
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $875 MTO/V $1,055 (new)
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $988 MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,404 (new)
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $862 MTO/V $1,042 (new)
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,436 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (11)*
1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $2,964 FLR/O VGT $3,314

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very MerryTime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,668 OGT VGT $1,788
1/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,578 (new)

1/8/2016 Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT OGT $1,098 VGT $1,236
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292 
4/16/2017 Magic 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,835 OGT $3,171 VGT $4,067

12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT VGT $4,259 (changed)
 1/6/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT $2,204 VGT $2,638 (changed)
1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan IGT OGT $1,731 VGT
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,187


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (11)*

12/16/2016 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,488 FLR/O $1,548 FLR/V $1,608

1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,614 FLR/O FLR/V $2,922
1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,583 FLR/O FLR/V $2,891 

1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $1,670 FLR/V $1,950
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,156 FLR/O FLR/V $1,460
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan FLR/I $1,380 FLR/O $1,588 FLR/V $2,028
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,499 FLR/O $2,793 FLR/V $3,577

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $875 FLR/V $1,055 (new)
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $988 FLR/O $1,140 FLR/V $1,404 (new)
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $862 FLR/V $1,042 (new)
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $1,140 FLR/V $1,436 (new)


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MTO:
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $862 MTO/V $1,042 (new)

Do you think this rate will go away quickly? Do the military rates tend to sell out fast?


----------



## houseofduck

There's a new VGT for the Wonder.

1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,588 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> MTO:
> 2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $862 MTO/V $1,042 (new)
> 
> Do you think this rate will go away quickly? Do the military rates tend to sell out fast?



Some rates go quickly while others remain available right up to three days before the cruise date.  Discounts on 3 night cruises are not as common as ones for longer cruises.  The "rareness" might make it more popular.  The MTO/O discount is not directly published on the main page for the military discounts (They are showing the MTO/V rate only), so that one might stay a little longer.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Thanks! Desperately trying to talk a friend into going. We are driving distance from port and that is such an amazing price! She's never cruised Disney... so I'm trying to get her on my excitement level


----------



## smplyswt0712

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Thanks! Desperately trying to talk a friend into going. We are driving distance from port and that is such an amazing price! She's never cruised Disney... so I'm trying to get her on my excitement level



We're in a similar situation -- driving distance to the port and for that FLR rate, we couldn't pass it up. I'm not an expert, but I'm thinking these 3 day discounts may stick around a bit longer than others because this would be a Thursday departure, so people are having to take 2 days off work. Friday departures seem to go fast because people can go on an off Friday or just take a day off.


----------



## Trera

I just checked and the 2/2/17 is listed as an FLR rate but it doesnt come up as one when i try to book it.


----------



## houseofduck

Trera said:


> I just checked and the 2/2/17 is listed as an FLR rate but it doesnt come up as one when i try to book it.



It's still showing for me.  The FLR/O shows GTY for 9B and 9C.  For FLR/V, you can pick your stateroom.  Maybe, there aren't many oceanview rooms available and other people were looking at them at the same time earlier.


----------



## houseofduck




----------



## Trera

yes, it is there now but only veranda rooms. Thank you.


----------



## Trera

Finally got a room booked on this one! Lots of them were gone by the time I got back home. 

Only thing I hate about the last minute bookings is that availability on activities and adult dining are limited.


----------



## bastraker

It's getting closer. What are the chances that 2/17 on the Dream will go VGT? It's still $1000 more expensive than the same cruise the week before.


----------



## Dug720

bastraker said:


> It's getting closer. What are the chances that 2/17 on the Dream will go VGT? It's still $1000 more expensive than the same cruise the week before.



It *is* within final payment, BUT that is Presidents' Week, so they might hold out longer.


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (10)*

1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,614 FLR/O FLR/V $2,922
1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,583 FLR/O FLR/V $2,891 

 1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,400 FLR/O $1,670 FLR/V $1,950 (changed)
 1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,156 FLR/O $1,204 FLR/V $1,460 (changed)
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan FLR/I $1,380 FLR/O $1,588 FLR/V $2,028
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,499 FLR/O $2,793 FLR/V $3,577 

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $875 FLR/V $1,055
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $988 FLR/O $1,140 FLR/V $1,404  
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $1,140 FLR/V $1,436 
2/16/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,336 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (12)*

1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,614 MTO/O MTO/V $2,922 
1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,513 MTO/O MTO/V $2,835 

1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,421 MTO/O $1,670 MTO/V $1,941 
 
1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,400 MTO/O $1,490 MTO/V $1,730 (new)
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,036 MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,380 (new)
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan MTO/I $1,380 MTO/O $1,588 MTO/V $2,028 
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,499 MTO/O $2,793 MTO/V $3,577 

12/30/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,755 
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $875 MTO/V $1,055  
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $988 MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,404  
 2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,042  (changed)
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,436


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (10)*
1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $2,964 FLR/O VGT $3,314 

1/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,578 

1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,601 OGT VGT (new)
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292 
 4/16/2017 Magic 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048 (changed) 

1/6/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT OGT $2,204 VGT (changed)
1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan IGT OGT $1,731 VGT 
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,187 
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT  VGT $1,588 (new) 
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT  OGT VGT $1,620 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (12)*

1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,614 MTO/O MTO/V $2,922 
1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,513 MTO/O MTO/V $2,835 

1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,400 MTO/O $1,490 MTO/V $1,730 
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,036 MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,380  
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan MTO/I $1,380 MTO/O $1,588 MTO/V $2,028
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,499 MTO/O $2,793 MTO/V $3,577 

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $875 MTO/V $1,055 
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $988 MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,404 
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,042  
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,436 
2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $1,156 MTO/V $1,428 (new)
2/16/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $1,336 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (11)*

1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,614 FLR/O FLR/V $2,922
1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,583 FLR/O FLR/V $2,891

1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,421 FLR/O $1,661 FLR/V $1,941 (new)
1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,400 FLR/O $1,670 FLR/V $1,950
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,156 FLR/O $1,204 FLR/V $1,460
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan FLR/I $1,380 FLR/O $1,588 FLR/V $2,028
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,499 FLR/O $2,793 FLR/V $3,577

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $875 FLR/V $1,055
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $988 FLR/O $1,140 FLR/V $1,404
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $862 FLR/V $1,042 (new -again) 
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $1,140 FLR/V $1,436
2/16/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $875 FLR/V $1,336 (changed)


----------



## MABrentwood

There was a VGT rate on the 2/5 Wonder 4 night Bahamas for a few days last week, and now it has disappeared.  There are plenty of Veranda rooms available.  Any thoughts (in your experience) if this rate will come back?  Or do you have any experience with rates dropping at the last minute?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## houseofduck

MABrentwood said:


> There was a VGT rate on the 2/5 Wonder 4 night Bahamas for a few days last week, and now it has disappeared.  There are plenty of Veranda rooms available.  Any thoughts (in your experience) if this rate will come back?  Or do you have any experience with rates dropping at the last minute?  Thanks for your help.


When I checked a few minutes ago, the VGT rate was available again.  Sometimes, I see the rates go and come back again.  It may be that there aren't many rooms that are available for the rate.  Or, they could be trying to get you to book the room ;-)


----------



## MABrentwood

houseofduck said:


> When I checked a few minutes ago, the VGT rate was available again.  Sometimes, I see the rates go and come back again.  It may be that there aren't many rooms that are available for the rate.  Or, they could be trying to get you to book the room ;-)



I see the OGT rate, but not a guaranteed one for a verandah room.  What am I missing?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## rileyz

When are they going to release the Fantasy 2/18 MTO rate, a week before? Ugh, trying to get my cousin on our sailing and it will get to the point where the airfares will outweigh the savings.


----------



## Dug720

rileyz said:


> When are they going to release the Fantasy 2/18 MTO rate, a week before? Ugh, trying to get my cousin on our sailing and it will get to the point where the airfares will outweigh the savings.



Presidents' Week... No guarantees they will have it.


----------



## houseofduck

MABrentwood said:


> I see the OGT rate, but not a guaranteed one for a verandah room.  What am I missing?  Thanks for your help.



That's funny.  I see a VGT rate, but no OGT rate.  I just checked again a few minutes ago.  I would just keep trying.  It looks like it keeps coming and going.


----------



## houseofduck

rileyz said:


> When are they going to release the Fantasy 2/18 MTO rate, a week before? Ugh, trying to get my cousin on our sailing and it will get to the point where the airfares will outweigh the savings.



It's not looking good for the 2/18 Fantasy.  It is Presidents' Day week and the availability looks tight.  I counted about 12 insides, 18 oceanviews, and 24 verandahs available for selection.  There are a few categories in GTY status, so that would add a few more staterooms to the inventory.  I think it is very unlikely that we will see any discounts on this cruise.


----------



## rileyz

Oh wow, guess that's that then.  Feel bad for them, she just lost her dad and really wanted to come.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## MABrentwood

houseofduck said:


> That's funny.  I see a VGT rate, but no OGT rate.  I just checked again a few minutes ago.  I would just keep trying.  It looks like it keeps coming and going.



So I called DCL, and the rate totally depends on how many people you are entering.  When you put a party of two or three, the VGT shows up.  But it does not when you try to book a party of four.  They are using the VGT to push people into the rooms that only sleep three.  If you have four or five, no VGT for you.  That makes me a little sad, but I guess we have a better understanding of why you could see them and not me!


----------



## MABrentwood

IT CAME BACK!!!!!!!!

I cannot tell you how excited I am - thanks for encouraging me to keep checking!!


----------



## cruiser21

MABrentwood said:


> So I called DCL, and the rate totally depends on how many people you are entering.  When you put a party of two or three, the VGT shows up.  But it does not when you try to book a party of four.  They are using the VGT to push people into the rooms that only sleep three.  If you have four or five, no VGT for you.  That makes me a little sad, but I guess we have a better understanding of why you could see them and not me!


They probably just have rooms left that sleep 2 or 3. I don't think they are trying to push people into those that's just where they have the most inventory.


----------



## MABrentwood

cruiser21 said:


> They probably just have rooms left that sleep 2 or 3. I don't think they are trying to push people into those that's just where they have the most inventory.



Sorry - that did not come out the way I intended.  I did not mean that they were pushing people into rooms that would not work for them, but that they were trying to reduce inventory that they had an abundance of.  Fortunately, they released more of the VGT rates for a four person room, so we are set to go!


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (13)*

1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,614 FLR/O FLR/V $2,922
 1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,891 (changed)

1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,400 FLR/O $1,670 FLR/V $1,950 
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,156 FLR/O $1,204 FLR/V $1,460 
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,431 FLR/O  FLR/V (new)
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan FLR/I $1,380 FLR/O $1,588 FLR/V $2,028
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,499 FLR/O $2,793 FLR/V $3,577

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $875 FLR/V $1,055 
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $988 FLR/O $1,140 FLR/V $1,404
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $1,140 FLR/V $1,436

2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $988 FLR/O $1,156 FLR/V $1,428 (new)
2/16/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,336 (changed)
2/19//2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $988 FLR/O $1,460 FLR/V (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (14)*

1/27/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,098 (new)

1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,614 MTO/O MTO/V $2,922
 1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $2,835  (changed)

1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,421 MTO/O $1,661 MTO/V $1,941 (new)
1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,400 MTO/O $1,490 MTO/V $1,730
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,036 MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,380
 1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,431 MTO/O $1,521 MTO/V $1,721 (new)
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan MTO/I $1,380 MTO/O $1,588 MTO/V $2,028 
 4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,900 MTO/O $3,390 MTO/V $4,258 (new)
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,499 MTO/O $2,793 MTO/V $3,577

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $875 MTO/V $1,055 
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,404 
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,042  
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,436


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (11)*
1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $2,964 FLR/O VGT $3,314

1/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,578 
1/23/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,378 OGT VGT $1,578 (new)

1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,601 OGT VGT 
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292 
4/16/2017 Magic 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048 

1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan IGT OGT $1,731 VGT
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,187 
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,588
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,620  
2/16/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $964 OGT $1,126 VGT $1,336 (new)


----------



## kimkreis

houseofduck said:


> *MTO (14)*
> 
> 1/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $2,835  (changed)


Wow, we took this same cruise in 2015 using a MTO rate for a Verandah and we paid $1590.  It is almost that per person now.  Granted it wasn't Star Wars, but still.


----------



## slaclandry

houseofduck said:


> **GT (11)*
> 1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $2,964 FLR/O VGT $3,314
> 
> 1/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,578
> 1/23/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,378 OGT VGT $1,578 (new)
> 
> 1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,601 OGT VGT
> 4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292
> 4/16/2017 Magic 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048
> 
> 1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan IGT OGT $1,731 VGT
> 1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,187
> 1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,588
> 2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,620
> 2/16/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $964 OGT $1,126 VGT $1,336 (new)


The 1/25 Magic cruise also has OGT and IGT rates available.


----------



## mariab

Still hoping for 2/17/17...what do you all think? Hoping for FLR or MTO


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (15)*

 1/27/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $978 MTO/O $1,038 MTO/V $1,098
2/3/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $979 MTO/O $1,039 MTO/V $1,099 (new) 

 1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $2,922 (changed)

1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,421 MTO/O $1,661 MTO/V $1,941
1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,400 MTO/O $1,490 MTO/V $1,730
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,036 MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,380
 1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,431 MTO/O $1,521 MTO/V $1,721
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan MTO/I $1,380 MTO/O $1,588 MTO/V $2,028
4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,900 MTO/O $3,390 MTO/V $4,258 
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,499 MTO/O $2,793 MTO/V $3,577

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $875 MTO/V $1,055
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $988 MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,404 (changed)
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,042
 2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $1,140  MTO/V $1,436 (changed)
2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,128 MTO/O $1,156 MTO/V $1,428 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (15)*

2/3/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,039 FLR/O $1,099 FLR/V $1,189 (new) 

 1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I  FLR/O FLR/V $2,922 (changed)

1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,400 FLR/O $1,670 FLR/V $1,950
1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,156 FLR/O $1,204 FLR/V $1,460 
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,431 FLR/O FLR/V 
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan FLR/I $1,380 FLR/O $1,588 FLR/V $2,028 
4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,900 FLR/O $3,390 FLR/V $4,258 (new)
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,499 FLR/O $2,793 FLR/V $3,577

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $875 FLR/V $1,055  
 1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I  FLR/O $1,140 FLR/V $1,404 (changed)
 2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,436 (changed)
 2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $988 FLR/O  FLR/V $1,428 (changed)
2/16/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $964 FLR/O $1,126 FLR/V $1,336 (changed)
 2/19/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $988 FLR/O $1,460 FLR/V $1,740 (changed)
3/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $988 FLR/O $1,460 FLR/V $1,740 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (10)*

1/23/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,378 OGT VGT $1,578

 1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT FLR/O VGT $3,314 (changed)

1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $1,156 OGT $1,268 VGT (new) 
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,601 OGT VGT 
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292 
4/16/2017 Magic 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048 

1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan IGT OGT $1,731 VGT 
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,187 
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,588 
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,620


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Question(s) related to the FLR rates. 
I think I read somewhere that if you already booked your cruise, but a FLR rate for that cruise comes up, you can call your travel or Disney agent and ask for that rate. Is this information correct?
If so, and the FLR rate is applied, do they book you in a 'new' room or do you get to keep the room # you originally booked?

I'm asking because, yes a discount is nice, but I like the location of the room I booked.


----------



## houseofduck

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Question(s) related to the FLR rates.
> I think I read somewhere that if you already booked your cruise, but a FLR rate for that cruise comes up, you can call your travel or Disney agent and ask for that rate. Is this information correct?
> If so, and the FLR rate is applied, do they book you in a 'new' room or do you get to keep the room # you originally booked?
> 
> I'm asking because, yes a discount is nice, but I like the location of the room I booked.



In the rate details, it states that the rate is for new bookings only.  I usually only book once the discount rates are available, so I don't have experience with changing an existing booking.  However, I have read that for FLR, the price will be adjusted without penalties.  They probably have a way of canceling and rebooking without losing the room selection.  If a rate becomes available, you could always call to see what happens.  If you don't like what you hear, you don't have to change.


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (17)*

1/27/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $978 MTO/O $1,038 MTO/V $1,098
 1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,258 MTO/O $1,338 MTO/V $1,418 (new)
2/3/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $979 MTO/O $1,039 MTO/V $1,099 
2/6/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,259 MTO/O $1,339 MTO/V $1,419 (new)


1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,922 

1/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,421 MTO/O $1,661 MTO/V $1,941 
 1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I  MTO/O $1,490 MTO/V $1,730 (changed)
 1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I  MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,380 (changed)
 1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,431 MTO/O $1,521 MTO/V $1,721 
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan MTO/I $1,380 MTO/O $1,588 MTO/V $2,028 
4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,900 MTO/O $3,390 MTO/V $4,258  
 4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,774 MTO/V $3,558 (changed)

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $875 MTO/V $1,055 
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $988 MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,404 
2/2/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,042 
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,436 
 2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O $1,156 MTO/V $1,428 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (21)*

1/27/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,038 FLR/O  FLR/V $1,188 (new)
1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,298 FLR/O  FLR/V $1,458 (new) 
2/3/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,039 FLR/O $1,099 FLR/V $1,189
2/6/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,299 FLR/O $1,379  FLR/V $1,459 (new) 


1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,922 
6/28/2017 Fantasy, 10-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,756 FLR/O $5,888 FLR/V $6,526 (new)
6/28/2017 Fantasy, 10-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,556 FLR/O $5,656 FLR/V $6,236 (new)

 1/20/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I  FLR/O $1,670 FLR/V $1,950 (changed)
 1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I  FLR/O $1,204 FLR/V $1,460  (changed)
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,431 FLR/O FLR/V 
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan FLR/I $1,380 FLR/O $1,588 FLR/V $2,028 
4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,900 FLR/O $3,390 FLR/V $4,258 
 4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,480 FLR/O $2,774 FLR/V $3,558 (changed)

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $875 FLR/V $1,055 
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $1,140 FLR/V $1,404 
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,436 
 2/12/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I  FLR/O FLR/V $1,428 (changed)
 2/16/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I  FLR/O $1,126 FLR/V   (changed)
2/19/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $988 FLR/O $1,460 FLR/V $1,740 
3/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $988 FLR/O $1,460 FLR/V $1,740 
3/9/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $922 FLR/O $1,042 FLR/V $1,222 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (12)*

1/16/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT  OGT VGT $1,578 (new)
1/23/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,378 OGT VGT $1,578 
2/3/017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,129 OGT $1,189 VGT $1,249 (new)
2/13/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,459 OGT $1,539 VGT $1,619 (new)

1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $1,156 OGT $1,268 VGT 
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292 
4/16/2017 Magic 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048 

1/20/2017 Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan IGT OGT $1,731 VGT  
1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,187 
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,588  
3/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,348 OGT $1,548 VGT $1,788  (new)
3/9/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,042 OGT $1,192 VGT $1,372 (new)


----------



## mariab

We booked Feb 3rd on the Dream! Great MTO rate and got to pick our rooms connecting deck 9! Thanks for keeping this going!


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (12)*

1/16/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,578
 1/23/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT  OGT VGT $1,578 (changed)
 2/3/017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,129 OGT  VGT $1,249  (changed)
2/13/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,459 OGT $1,539 VGT $1,619

4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292
4/16/2017 Magic 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048 

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,187
1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,588

2/5/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,620 (new)
2/16/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $964 OGT $1,126 VGT $1,336 (new)
3/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,348 OGT $1,548 VGT $1,788 
 3/9/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT  OGT $1,192 VGT (changed)


----------



## LeslieG

What are your thoughts on the 10 and 11 night Fantasy sailings in June?    Cruisefish shows they are still at their very high opening rate.    Do you think the overpricing will lead to any GT rates?

Edited to add:   I just now see that the 10 night is showing a FLR rate.


----------



## houseofduck

LeslieG said:


> What are your thoughts on the 10 and 11 night Fantasy sailings in June?    Cruisefish shows they are still at their very high opening rate.    Do you think the overpricing will lead to any GT rates?
> 
> Edited to add:   I just now see that the 10 night is showing a FLR rate.



I think that there is a very good chance these will get discounted.  There's a FLR on the 11 night too.


----------



## Huskiesrule

What do you think the chances are that the April 23rd WBPC will go on sale?  And any predictions as to when?


----------



## emilymad

houseofduck said:


> I think that there is a very good chance these will get discounted.  There's a FLR on the 11 night too.



Do you think they will go lower than the FLR rate?


----------



## Flossbolna

emilymad said:


> Do you think they will go lower than the FLR rate?



I don't think I have ever seen a *GT rate that was lower than the FLR rate. It seems that FLR are the best discounts (besides cast member and travel agent discounts)


----------



## houseofduck

Huskiesrule said:


> What do you think the chances are that the April 23rd WBPC will go on sale?  And any predictions as to when?



I would have thought we would have seen discounts for the WBPC already.  There seems to be decent availability in some categories.  If we see discounts, I would expect them to be available in the next few weeks.


----------



## houseofduck

emilymad said:


> Do you think they will go lower than the FLR rate?





Flossbolna said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a *GT rate that was lower than the FLR rate. It seems that FLR are the best discounts (besides cast member and travel agent discounts)



While it is definitely not typical, I have seen a few *GT rates that were lower than the FLR/MTO rates.  I think last year's Panama Canal or Transatlantic had lower *GT rates.  It has been rare though.

What might happen, which has also been rare, is that the rates will go lower on the FLR before additional discounts are offered.  I saw this happen with the WBPC two years ago.  An OGT rate (I think) was released first.  It was a high rate.  The OGT rate was lowered, then additional discounts appeared.


----------



## emilymad

houseofduck said:


> While it is definitely not typical, I have seen a few *GT rates that were lower than the FLR/MTO rates.  I think last year's Panama Canal or Transatlantic had lower *GT rates.  It has been rare though.
> 
> What might happen, which has also been rare, is that the rates will go lower on the FLR before additional discounts are offered.  I saw this happen with the WBPC two years ago.  An OGT rate (I think) was released first.  It was a high rate.  The OGT rate was lowered, then additional discounts appeared.



Thanks!  We didn't book the cruise on opening day because the price was too crazy.  Trying to plan if it will ever get to a price that is worth it to us.


----------



## Ashmonky

houseofduck said:


> **GT (12)*
> 
> 1/16/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,578
> 1/23/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT  OGT VGT $1,578 (changed)
> 2/3/017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,129 OGT  VGT $1,249  (changed)
> 2/13/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,459 OGT $1,539 VGT $1,619
> 
> 4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292
> 4/16/2017 Magic 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048
> 
> 1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,187
> 1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,588
> 
> 2/5/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,620 (new)
> 2/16/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $964 OGT $1,126 VGT $1,336 (new)
> 3/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,348 OGT $1,548 VGT $1,788
> 3/9/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT  OGT $1,192 VGT (changed)


So I'm super confused...we are booked on the Wonder 2/16/17. It looks like you have the OGT at $1126, and I know we didn't pay that. Question I guess is, can we change it now or can our TA revise it?  Thanks for input....I'm just trying to save a bit if possible.


----------



## OKW Lover

@Ashmonky, these rates are only for new bookings.  You'd have to cancel your existing reservation and most likely loose a significant portion of the price in order to take advantage of this rate.


----------



## Geekuality

Sooo, a DCL newbie (experienced NCL and X cruiser though) here: I'm planning a last minute cruise for Feb 3rd on Dream and yesterday I saw OGT rate but today when my TA got my email and was preparing a quote, the rate was already gone - how likely it is that any of the *GT rates will pop back for that cruise?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

What are your thoughts on any of the mid to late March 3 night sailings from Port Canaveral getting any good MTO rates?


----------



## Geekuality

Geekuality said:


> Sooo, a DCL newbie (experienced NCL and X cruiser though) here: I'm planning a last minute cruise for Feb 3rd on Dream and yesterday I saw OGT rate but today when my TA got my email and was preparing a quote, the rate was already gone - how likely it is that any of the *GT rates will pop back for that cruise?



Never mind, decided to go for a longer cruise instead and booked the same day departure of Magic from Miami.


----------



## Trera

houseofduck said:


> I think that there is a very good chance these will get discounted.  There's a FLR on the 11 night too.


I think now that it is a FLR, that 11 night has my name written all over it!!

Anyone want to join us?


----------



## Shanti

houseofduck said:


> While it is definitely not typical, I have seen a few *GT rates that were lower than the FLR/MTO rates.  I think last year's Panama Canal or Transatlantic had lower *GT rates.  It has been rare though.
> 
> What might happen, which has also been rare, is that the rates will go lower on the FLR before additional discounts are offered.  I saw this happen with the WBPC two years ago.  An OGT rate (I think) was released first.  It was a high rate.  The OGT rate was lowered, then additional discounts appeared.


Do you think at GT rate will open up for the 6/5/17 Alaska cruise? If so, about when would it be likely to open up?


----------



## houseofduck

Geekuality said:


> Sooo, a DCL newbie (experienced NCL and X cruiser though) here: I'm planning a last minute cruise for Feb 3rd on Dream and yesterday I saw OGT rate but today when my TA got my email and was preparing a quote, the rate was already gone - how likely it is that any of the *GT rates will pop back for that cruise?



Sometimes, the discounted rates will disappear and reappear.  I'm guessing this happens when there are only a few discounted rooms left.  It's possible that people put holds on the rooms and then let them go without booking.  But, if they are gone for more than a few days, I wouldn't expect them to reappear.


----------



## houseofduck

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> What are your thoughts on any of the mid to late March 3 night sailings from Port Canaveral getting any good MTO rates?



There were March discounts on 3 night Dream cruises last year.  I don't know how "good" they were.  They aren't usually as good as the ones from October through February.  Here are the MTO rates for the Dream in March of last year:

3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,164 MTO/O $1,224 MTO/V $1,284
3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,668 MTO/O $1,728 MTO/V $1,788


----------



## houseofduck

Shanti said:


> Do you think at GT rate will open up for the 6/5/17 Alaska cruise? If so, about when would it be likely to open up?



There was a discount on the 6/6/16 Alaskan cruise.
     6/6/2016 Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, IGT OGT VGT $5,625

I'm not exactly sure when it came out, but it was reported on this thread on 4/20/2016.  It didn't last for long.


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (12)*

1/27/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $978 MTO/O $1,038 MTO/V $1,098 
1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,258 MTO/O $1,338 MTO/V $1,418
2/6/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,259 MTO/O $1,339 MTO/V $1,419


1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,922

1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $1,380 (changed)
 1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,431 MTO/O $1,521 MTO/V (changed)
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan MTO/I $1,380 MTO/O $1,588 MTO/V $2,028
4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,900 MTO/O $3,390 MTO/V $4,258
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,774 MTO/V $3,558 

 1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,055 (changed)
 1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $1,404 (changed)
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,436


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (13)*

1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,298 FLR/O FLR/V $1,458 
2/6/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,299 FLR/O $1,379 FLR/V $1,459 

6/28/2017 Fantasy, 10-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,756 FLR/O $5,888 FLR/V $6,526 
6/28/2017 Fantasy, 10-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,556 FLR/O $5,656 FLR/V $6,236 

1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O  FLR/V $1,460 (changed)
1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,431 FLR/O FLR/V 
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan FLR/I $1,380 FLR/O $1,588 FLR/V $2,028 
4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,900 FLR/O $3,390 FLR/V $4,258 
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,480 FLR/O $2,774 FLR/V $3,558 

1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $875 FLR/V $1,055 
 1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O  FLR/V $1,404 (changed) 
2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,436 
2/19/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $1,460 FLR/V $1,740 (changed)


----------



## WarlickWifey

houseofduck said:


> There were March discounts on 3 night Dream cruises last year.  I don't know how "good" they were.  They aren't usually as good as the ones from October through February.  Here are the MTO rates for the Dream in March of last year:
> 
> 3/11/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,164 MTO/O $1,224 MTO/V $1,284
> 3/25/2016 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from PC MTO/I $1,668 MTO/O $1,728 MTO/V $1,788



Hmmm. I've been stalking MTO rates for weeks hoping a March date will appear since Feb is too soon to sail for us, I see that it goes Feb and into April now so should I assume March sailings will get skipped this year


----------



## houseofduck

WarlickWifey said:


> Hmmm. I've been stalking MTO rates for weeks hoping a March date will appear since Feb is too soon to sail for us, I see that it goes Feb and into April now so should I assume March sailings will get skipped this year



I wouldn't count March out yet.  Those April dates are for Southern Caribbean/San Juan cruises and were released earlier than usual.


----------



## kegbert

houseofduck said:


> *MTO (12)*
> 
> 1/27/2017 Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $978 MTO/O $1,038 MTO/V $1,098
> 1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,258 MTO/O $1,338 MTO/V $1,418
> 2/6/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,259 MTO/O $1,339 MTO/V $1,419
> 
> 
> 1/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,922
> 
> 1/25/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $1,380 (changed)
> 1/29/2017 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,431 MTO/O $1,521 MTO/V (changed)
> 4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan MTO/I $1,380 MTO/O $1,588 MTO/V $2,028
> 4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,900 MTO/O $3,390 MTO/V $4,258
> 4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,774 MTO/V $3,558
> 
> 1/26/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,055 (changed)
> 1/29/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $1,404 (changed)
> 2/5/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $1,140 MTO/V $1,436



I've been stalking the February SWDAS cruises for my post-deployment vacation but haven't seen anything yet. Do you think there will be any chance these will open up? Thanks!


----------



## houseofduck

kegbert said:


> I've been stalking the February SWDAS cruises for my post-deployment vacation but haven't seen anything yet. Do you think there will be any chance these will open up? Thanks!


It's not looking good for a MTO on the Fantasy for February.  I would have expected them to be released already.  Now that I have said that, I'm hoping that will be the thing that makes them open up a discount for you!


----------



## racheltatt

Thanks so much for posting all this info--much appreciated. My husband and I are trying to squeeze in a cruise before our next PCS move, but have a really small window of time. My daughter turns 3 April 16th and want to be able to utilize the kids club, but have a report date of May 6th. Basically we need a cruise between the 16th of April and May 2nd. We have been watching for discounts for April for military or florida residents, but so far are only seeing the San Juan sailings. Is there a chance something might still come out. And if so, if there is a military discount is there generally a Florida resident as well? I believe the resident discount can be applied even after we book. we are looking at the April 22nd sailing of the Fantasy in particular, but any and all suggestions are welcome. Thanks again!


----------



## Bishoparc

houseofduck said:


> 2/6/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,299 FLR/O $1,379 FLR/V $1,459



Just booked this one today!  Couldn't resist the price.


----------



## closetmickey

Looking at the Fantasy in July.  Any chance these sailing might ever go *GT?  And if so, how early might they be applied?  Thank you for any insights you are able to share.


----------



## houseofduck

racheltatt said:


> Thanks so much for posting all this info--much appreciated. My husband and I are trying to squeeze in a cruise before our next PCS move, but have a really small window of time. My daughter turns 3 April 16th and want to be able to utilize the kids club, but have a report date of May 6th. Basically we need a cruise between the 16th of April and May 2nd. We have been watching for discounts for April for military or florida residents, but so far are only seeing the San Juan sailings. Is there a chance something might still come out. And if so, if there is a military discount is there generally a Florida resident as well? I believe the resident discount can be applied even after we book. we are looking at the April 22nd sailing of the Fantasy in particular, but any and all suggestions are welcome. Thanks again!



It's early for an April discount.  Usually, discounts don't appear until around 60 days from departure.  This is especially true for the Fantasy and the Dream.  The 4/22 Fantasy cruise doesn't have much availability in the inside and ocean view categories.  So, if there is a discount, it will most likely be a veranda discount.  As we get closer to spring and summer, the number of discounts usually goes down.  Even so, I have seen and taken discounts on cruises at the end of April in the past!

I just looked back to last year and the 4/16 and 4/23 Fantasy cruises had discounts.  However, Easter was 3/27 last year and it is 4/16 this year.  I'm not sure how that date will affect things.


----------



## houseofduck

closetmickey said:


> Looking at the Fantasy in July.  Any chance these sailing might ever go *GT?  And if so, how early might they be applied?  Thank you for any insights you are able to share.



Last year, there were *GT, MTO, and FLR discounts on the Fantasy in July.  Those discounts started to appear in early to mid May.


----------



## closetmickey

houseofduck said:


> Last year, there were *GT, MTO, and FLR discounts on the Fantasy in July.  Those discounts started to appear in early to mid May.


Thank you!  What seems to be the standard range of discount?  10%?  More?


----------



## houseofduck

closetmickey said:


> Thank you!  What seems to be the standard range of discount?  10%?  More?



Usually, the discounts are more than 10% for *GT.

These were the *GT rates for July on the Fantasy for last year.
   7/9/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,686
   7/30/2016 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from PC IGT OGT VGT $4,566

I think the prevailing rate for those cruises last year were around $5,700 - $5,900 for the lowest veranda category (7A).


----------



## cbonebt

Anybody know if 2 adults and 3 kids are allowed on a vgt rate if I call? i can get the rate if i put in 2 kids but lose it when i have 3 listed? thanks


----------



## closetmickey

cbonebt said:


> Anybody know if 2 adults and 3 kids are allowed on a vgt rate if I call? i can get the rate if i put in 2 kids but lose it when i have 3 listed? thanks


The *GT rooms are very hard for a family of 5 or more as if you book two rooms, you are not guaranteed to be together.

*edited to omit incorrect information


----------



## dmunsil

cbonebt said:


> Anybody know if 2 adults and 3 kids are allowed on a vgt rate if I call? i can get the rate if i put in 2 kids but lose it when i have 3 listed? thanks


No, the max for a *GT booking is 4, and you will typically find more availability with 3 guests.


----------



## cbonebt

thanks... I was hoping lol


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (9)*

 1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I  FLR/O FLR/V $1,458 (changed)
2/6/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,299 FLR/O $1,379 FLR/V $1,459

6/17/2017 Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,756 FLR/O $5,888 FLR/V $6,526
6/28/2017 Fantasy, 10-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,556 FLR/O $5,656 FLR/V $6,236

3/31/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,800 FLR/O $2,010 FLR/V $2,590 (new)
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan FLR/I FLR/O $1,588 FLR/V $2,028 (changed)
4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,900 FLR/O $3,390 FLR/V $4,258
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,480 FLR/O $2,774 FLR/V $3,558

2/19/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $1,460 FLR/V $1,740


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (7)*

1/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $1,418 (changed)
2/6/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,259 MTO/O $1,339 MTO/V $1,419

2/8/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,381 (new)
3/31/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,800 MTO/O $2,010 MTO/V $2,590 (new)

4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan MTO/I MTO/O $1,588 MTO/V $2,028 (changed)
4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,900 MTO/O $3,390 MTO/V $4,258
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,774 MTO/V $3,558


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (3)*

2/13/017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,459 OGT VGT (changed) 

4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292
4/16/2017 Magic 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048


----------



## bearette

I am hoping for that 11 day as well in June as well.  I would do Europe too, but the problem is getting the flights.


----------



## lucas

For the Florida resident rate, does everyone in the room have to be a Florida resident?  Or, only 1 person?


----------



## dmunsil

lucas said:


> For the Florida resident rate, does everyone in the room have to be a Florida resident?  Or, only 1 person?


Just 1 adult per stateroom.


----------



## lucas

We just booked the 11-nighter in June at the FL resident rate!


----------



## Tulip2796

lucas said:


> We just booked the 11-nighter in June at the FL resident rate!



Nice!!! That's what I'd like but I haven't been able to convince my DH. We cruised on a 7-night on the Fantasy this past summer and he thinks it's too soon. Still trying....


----------



## lucas

Tulip2796 said:


> Nice!!! That's what I'd like but I haven't been able to convince my DH. We cruised on a 7-night on the Fantasy this past summer and he thinks it's too soon. Still trying....


We booked the lowest window cabin (insides were not that much cheaper) available.  Even with the FLR rate, balconies were still out of our range.


----------



## lucas

Another question, what are the chances of the price dropping after we are paid in full (due on 2/17 for 6/17 cruise)?  I guess we are out of luck for any type of adjustment, right?  Just thought I would ask....


----------



## dmunsil

lucas said:


> Another question, what are the chances of the price dropping after we are paid in full (due on 2/17 for 6/11 cruise)?  I guess we are out of luck for any type of adjustment, right?  Just thought I would ask....



They're pretty low; it's extremely rare for Disney to drop the standard rates at all, much less after PIF date. If they do and you notice it, they have given people onboard credit or a room upgrade on request. No guarantee. It's such a rare occurrence that it's anyone's guess.

The usual thing Disney does is offer *GT, Florida resident and military rates after PIF. If you are a Florida resident or military and one of those rates comes out, I think they will actually let you switch to those rates. *GT rates require a new booking, though. Every once in a while the *GT is such a good rate that some people save money by cancelling their current booking (thus losing the cancel fee) and rebooking with a *GT rate. Obviously that means you won't necessarily get your original cabin class (unless you were booked in the lowest type for that class), but if the *GT rate is really low, it might be worth.


----------



## lucas

dmunsil said:


> They're pretty low; it's extremely rare for Disney to drop the standard rates at all, much less after PIF date. If they do and you notice it, they have given people onboard credit or a room upgrade on request. No guarantee. It's such a rare occurrence that it's anyone's guess.
> 
> The usual thing Disney does is offer *GT, Florida resident and military rates after PIF. If you are a Florida resident or military and one of those rates comes out, I think they will actually let you switch to those rates. *GT rates require a new booking, though. Every once in a while the *GT is such a good rate that some people save money by cancelling their current booking (thus losing the cancel fee) and rebooking with a *GT rate. Obviously that means you won't necessarily get your original cabin class (unless you were booked in the lowest type for that class), but if the *GT rate is really low, it might be worth.



Great info!  I will have to keep watching to see what happens.  Thanks.


----------



## lucas

Just did a price comparison with DCL/Fantasy and RCCL's new/huge Harmony of the Seas (window views).  We are paying (Florida resident rate) $5888 for 11 nights/DCL and for 7 nights/RCCL is $2692.  RCCL is only for 7 nights but we could do 2 for the price of 1 with them and still save money.  Plus, we live in the Fort Lauderdale area, so there would be no driving or staying 1 night prior like there is with DCL.  Just don't know if we have made a mistake?

The DCL 11-nighter goes Southern Caribbean to a lot of ports we haven't visited, if that counts for anything.  Plus, this is comparing an 11-nighter to a 7-nighter.

If it wasn't for the FLR rate, we couldn't possibly even consider the 11 nights with DCL.

Comments welcome!


----------



## emilymad

lucas said:


> Just did a price comparison with DCL/Fantasy and RCCL's new/huge Harmony of the Seas (window views).  We are paying (Florida resident rate) $5888 for 11 nights/DCL and for 7 nights/RCCL is $2692.  RCCL is only for 7 nights but we could do 2 for the price of 1 with them and still save money.  Plus, we live in the Fort Lauderdale area, so there would be no driving or staying 1 night prior like there is with DCL.  Just don't know if we have made a mistake?
> 
> The DCL 11-nighter goes Southern Caribbean to a lot of ports we haven't visited, if that counts for anything.  Plus, this is comparing an 11-nighter to a 7-nighter.
> 
> If it wasn't for the FLR rate, we couldn't possibly even consider the 11 nights with DCL.
> 
> Comments welcome!



Did you look at Celebrity?  They do some 11 night Southern Caribbean cruises out of Florida.  We priced an 11 night in September and 2 adults in a veranda is $3K.  We are considering the 11 night on the Fantasy but the price different is crazy and I am not sure we will be able to get over it.


----------



## lucas

Heads up on the 6/17/17, 11-night Florida resident rates.  We've put our deposit down but are not PIF yet.  I was just looking at the DCL website to see what was still available and found that our FLR rate (for a window cabin) of $5888.56 is now $5851.30!  This is due to the taxes/fees/port charges changing.  I called DCL and they adjusted our ressie by $37.26.  Hey - I'll take it!


----------



## bearette

What to do depends on what you value more.  The disney experience or the value.  I havent done a cruise with Disney with my kids yet because as a passholder I decide to just visit the parks and save the money.  I check here periodically to see what specials I can get, but they haven't been tempting enough for me yet.


----------



## lucas

bearette said:


> What to do depends on what you value more.  The disney experience or the value.  I havent done a cruise with Disney with my kids yet because as a passholder I decide to just visit the parks and save the money.  I check here periodically to see what specials I can get, but they haven't been tempting enough for me yet.


We're passholders, too.  We are Florida residents, and are lucky enough to visit WDW frequently.


----------



## bearette

lucas said:


> We're passholders, too.  We are Florida residents, and are lucky enough to visit WDW frequently.


I'm on the other coast so less opportunity for the cruises.


----------



## houseofduck

Just back from vacation.  Here are the latest FLR rates.

*FLR (6)*

 6/17/2017 Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,719 FLR/O $5,851 FLR/V $6,489 (changed)
 6/28/2017 Fantasy, 10-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,530 FLR/O $5,630 FLR/V $6,210 (changed)

 3/31/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I  FLR/O $2,010 FLR/V $2,590 (changed)
4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,900 FLR/O $3,390 FLR/V (changed)
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,480 FLR/O $2,774 FLR/V $3,558
 4/23/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,242 FLR/O $2,480 FLR/V $3,082 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (5)*

3/31/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I  MTO/O $2,010 MTO/V $2,590 (changed)

4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,900 MTO/O $3,390 MTO/V (changed)
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,774 MTO/V $3,558
4/23/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,990 MTO/O $2,214 MTO/V $3,082 (new)
4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,990 MTO/O $2,214 MTO/V $3,082 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (7)*

3/22/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $1,581 OGT $1,717 VGT (new)
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT OGT VGT $2,292 (changed)
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048
4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT  OGT  VGT $4,048 (new)
6/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Copenhagen IGT $2,952 OGT $3,260 VGT $3,502 (new)

3/9/2017 Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $1,372 (new)
4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,894 OGT $2,174 VGT $2,494 (new)


----------



## mom4fun

Will you be listing your current sleeper rates?


----------



## thndrmatt

Of note, that 4 Jun Magic rate for IGT is $1476 per person, when opening day pricing for 11C was $1821 per person. Big time discount of almost 20%. And the VGT is $1834 per person so for the price of opening day 11C you could get a verandah...

I am of course posting this because we PIF not thinking a *GT would come through, and it did. :/



houseofduck said:


> 6/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Copenhagen IGT $2,952 OGT $3,260 VGT $3,502 (new)



Can you confirm the VGT? Looks like $4,604 to me ($2240pp+tax).


----------



## Travelbug22

That is a great deal for June 4.  But I'm for June 11 the Northern Europe.  Any chance that it will offer GT or Fl Rate?  What do you think?

Thanks for posting the rates/deals


----------



## houseofduck

mom4fun said:


> Will you be listing your current sleeper rates?



Hoping @Justacruiser will be back soon to post any sleeper rates.


----------



## houseofduck

thndrmatt said:


> Of note, that 4 Jun Magic rate for IGT is $1476 per person, when opening day pricing for 11C was $1821 per person. Big time discount of almost 20%. And the VGT is $1834 per person so for the price of opening day 11C you could get a verandah...
> 
> I am of course posting this because we PIF not thinking a *GT would come through, and it did. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Can you confirm the VGT? Looks like $4,604 to me ($2240pp+tax).



It appears that you are correct.  The VGT is $4,604.  Don't know if I copied the wrong number or if it changed.  I suspect I copied the wrong number!


----------



## houseofduck

While checking my numbers on the 6/4/17 cruise, I noticed a new FLR, VGT for the 4/15/17 Fantasy.

*FLR (7)*

 4/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,744 (new)
6/17/2017 Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,719 FLR/O $5,851 FLR/V $6,489 
6/28/2017 Fantasy, 10-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,530 FLR/O $5,630 FLR/V $6,210

3/31/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $2,010 FLR/V $2,590
4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,900 FLR/O $3,390 FLR/V 
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,480 FLR/O $2,774 FLR/V $3,558
4/23/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,242 FLR/O $2,480 FLR/V $3,082


----------



## houseofduck

Travelbug22 said:


> That is a great deal for June 4.  But I'm for June 11 the Northern Europe.  Any chance that it will offer GT or Fl Rate?  What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for posting the rates/deals



Seems to be good availability for insides and veranda categories on the 6/11.  Oceanview seems limited.


----------



## Travelbug22

Thanks house of duck!

The June 4 gt rates are tempting and I'm considering.  Do you think they will offer fl rates?  I'm hoping it will be lower for fl rates. 

I don't know if I should book the June 4 gt rates or wait for few more days.  What do you think?

Thank again


----------



## houseofduck

Travelbug22 said:


> Thanks house of duck!
> 
> The June 4 gt rates are tempting and I'm considering.  Do you think they will offer fl rates?  I'm hoping it will be lower for fl rates.
> 
> I don't know if I should book the June 4 gt rates or wait for few more days.  What do you think?
> 
> Thank again



I don't think they offer FLR rates on the European cruises.  The only discounts I think that I have seen for those cruises are *GT and MTO.


----------



## closetmickey

houseofduck said:


> While checking my numbers on the 6/4/17 cruise, I noticed a new FLR, VGT for the 4/15/17 Fantasy.
> 
> *FLR (7)*
> 
> 4/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,744 (new)
> 6/17/2017 Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,719 FLR/O $5,851 FLR/V $6,489
> 6/28/2017 Fantasy, 10-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,530 FLR/O $5,630 FLR/V $6,210
> 
> 3/31/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $2,010 FLR/V $2,590
> 4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,900 FLR/O $3,390 FLR/V
> 4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,480 FLR/O $2,774 FLR/V $3,558
> 4/23/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,242 FLR/O $2,480 FLR/V $3,082


Any chance the 4/15 Fantasy that has FL rates will also go *gty?? We had thought about the 4/16 from San Juan but flights are crazy expensive. Thanks!


----------



## houseofduck

closetmickey said:


> Any chance the 4/15 Fantasy that has FL rates will also go *gty?? We had thought about the 4/16 from San Juan but flights are crazy expensive. Thanks!



There is a chance.  I just noticed the FLR yesterday.  They may offer *GT rates in the next week or two, but I really don't know if they will.

ETA:  I just looked at the room availability.  Although there seems to be good availability in the veranda categories, there are quite a few of these categories in GTY status (7A, 6B, 6A, 5E, and 4E).  Because of the GTY categories, I think it is less likely that there will be *GT rates.  I think they will stick to FLR, MTO (possibly), and other, more limited, discounts to fill the remaining staterooms.


----------



## emilymad

Anyone think that the 5 nights on the Dream this summer will go *GT?  There looks to be lots of availability and the price hasn't risen much since opening day.


----------



## houseofduck

Now, I realize my mistake with my last posting.  I used the 4/30 Southern Caribbean VGT for the Norwegian Fjords VGT.

**GT (6)*

3/22/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $1,581 OGT $1,717 VGT
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT OGT VGT $2,292
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048
4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT OGT VGT $3,502 (corrected)
6/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Copenhagen IGT $2,952 OGT $3,260 VGT $4,604 (corrected)

4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,894 OGT $2,174 VGT $2,494


----------



## houseofduck

emilymad said:


> Anyone think that the 5 nights on the Dream this summer will go *GT?  There looks to be lots of availability and the price hasn't risen much since opening day.



There were plenty of Dream discounts on the 3 night cruises last summer.  A 5 night Dream had a discount in 2015.  It was posted on this thread on 6/10/2015.  This was the discount from 2015:
    Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise 7/29/2015 IGT $2,833.00 OGT $2,933.00 VGT $3,223.00


----------



## emilymad

houseofduck said:


> There were plenty of Dream discounts on the 3 night cruises last summer.  A 5 night Dream had a discount in 2015.  It was posted on this thread on 6/10/2015.  This was the discount from 2015:
> Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise 7/29/2015 IGT $2,833.00 OGT $2,933.00 VGT $3,223.00



Thanks! I will keep my eye out.


----------



## houseofduck

Looks like the 6/4 Fjords cruise got a discount!

*MTO (7)*

3/31/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O $2,010 MTO/V $2,590

4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,900 MTO/O $3,390 MTO/V 
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,774 MTO/V $3,558
4/23/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,990 MTO/O $2,214 MTO/V $3,082 
4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,990 MTO/O $2,214 MTO/V $3,082 
6/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Copenhagen MTO/I $2,602 MTO/O $2,868 MTO/V $4,044 (new)

4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $1,734 MTO/O $1,974 MTO/V $2,214 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (6)*

3/22/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $1,581 OGT $1,717 VGT
4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT OGT VGT $2,292
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048
4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,256 OGT $2,508 VGT $3,502 (changed)
6/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Copenhagen IGT $2,952 OGT $3,260 VGT $4,604

4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,894 OGT $2,174 VGT $2,494


----------



## Travelbug22

I'm still hoping  June 11 cruise will offer GT Rates.  What day of the week they release GT rates and What are my chances for June 11?  

Thanks.


----------



## houseofduck

Travelbug22 said:


> I'm still hoping  June 11 cruise will offer GT Rates.  What day of the week they release GT rates and What are my chances for June 11?
> 
> Thanks.



I did a comparison of the rooms available on both cruises.  For the 6/4 Fjords cruise, there are 79 insides, 22 oceanviews, and 71 verandas showing as available.  There are IGT, OGT, and VGT discounts on this cruise as well as MTO for I, O, and V.  For the 6/11 Northern European, there are 81 insides, 1 oceanview, and 77 verandas showing as available.  It would seem that an IGT and/or VGT might become available for this cruise, but I don't really know.

The discount rates seem to come out multiple times a week, but not always.  Usually, some are released early in the week around Monday.  Then, later in the week, around Thursday.


----------



## houseofduck

@Travelbug22 and @closetmickey, I think you will be happy with the latest update!

**GT (8)*

4/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT OGT VGT $4,234 (new)

 3/22/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT OGT $1,717 VGT (changed)
 4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292 (changed)
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048
4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,256 OGT $2,508 VGT $3,502
6/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Copenhagen IGT $2,952 OGT $3,260 VGT $4,604
6/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen IGT $3,517 OGT VGT (new)

4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,894 OGT $2,174 VGT $2,494


----------



## Travelbug22

@houseofduck  , You are awesome !!!  I saw this and booked the June 11, 2017.  Thank you so  much.


----------



## cruiser21

Do the prices include taxes and port fees?


----------



## godde8ss

so, not sure if i'm doing something wrong, but i tried finding these rates for 4/16 Wonder and I could not. I must be searching incorrectly...


----------



## Flossbolna

godde8ss said:


> so, not sure if i'm doing something wrong, but i tried finding these rates for 4/16 Wonder and I could not. I must be searching incorrectly...



How large is your party? The rates that @houseofduck posts are for 2 people and often they are only available for that group size, not for larger groups.


----------



## godde8ss

Flossbolna said:


> How large is your party? The rates that @houseofduck posts are for 2 people and often they are only available for that group size, not for larger groups.


Ah, could be it. There are 4 of us.


----------



## n2mm

Yea often you might get it to pull up with a party of 3, but I've never been able to with a party of 4.  I've had to move one of the grandkids to our cabin to get two cabins with 3 in each when booking.


----------



## closetmickey

houseofduck said:


> @Travelbug22 and @closetmickey, I think you will be happy with the latest update!
> 
> **GT (8)*
> 
> 4/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT OGT VGT $4,234 (new)
> 
> 3/22/2017 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT OGT $1,717 VGT (changed)
> 4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292 (changed)
> 4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048
> 4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,256 OGT $2,508 VGT $3,502
> 6/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Copenhagen IGT $2,952 OGT $3,260 VGT $4,604
> 6/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen IGT $3,517 OGT VGT (new)
> 
> 4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,894 OGT $2,174 VGT $2,494


Thank you!!  Now for the hard part- convincing my husband!!


----------



## coloradocutie

houseofduck said:


> I did a comparison of the rooms available on both cruises.  For the 6/4 Fjords cruise, there are 79 insides, 22 oceanviews, and 71 verandas showing as available.  There are IGT, OGT, and VGT discounts on this cruise as well as MTO for I, O, and V.  For the 6/11 Northern European, there are 81 insides, 1 oceanview, and 77 verandas showing as available.  It would seem that an IGT and/or VGT might become available for this cruise, but I don't really know.
> 
> The discount rates seem to come out multiple times a week, but not always.  Usually, some are released early in the week around Monday.  Then, later in the week, around Thursday.



Thank you for such great information! We are thinking about the 6/4 cruise.. but can you help me put into perspective the current availability? Are the available staterooms a large number? A small number? It seems like a lot of staterooms, but I do not have a reference to be sure...  thanks! Do you think these rates will be available up until sailing?


----------



## cruiser21

I keep looking at the 9/4 Alaska cruise. The price hasn't gone up and there seems to be a lot of inside rooms left. I'm not sure I'd have the money since we're doing a big trip in May, but I'm going to keep an eye on it.  July or August if they drop the price I might be able to pull it off.


----------



## ajo

Any thoughts on whether the double-dips on the Dream this summer will go *GT? IIRC, there were some *GT rates on the double-dips in prior summers and we'd love to jump on one this year!


----------



## emilymad

ajo said:


> Any thoughts on whether the double-dips on the Dream this summer will go *GT? IIRC, there were some *GT rates on the double-dips in prior summers and we'd love to jump on one this year!



Same with us.  On the June sailings that we are considering there are about 100 balcony cabins still available.  Is that a good sign?


----------



## Kerry Murphy

houseofduck said:


> I did a comparison of the rooms available on both cruises.  For the 6/4 Fjords cruise, there are 79 insides, 22 oceanviews, and 71 verandas showing as available.  There are IGT, OGT, and VGT discounts on this cruise as well as MTO for I, O, and V.  For the 6/11 Northern European, there are 81 insides, 1 oceanview, and 77 verandas showing as available.  It would seem that an IGT and/or VGT might become available for this cruise, but I don't really know.
> 
> The discount rates seem to come out multiple times a week, but not always.  Usually, some are released early in the week around Monday.  Then, later in the week, around Thursday.



How do you do a quick search on room availability??


----------



## SunnyDhappy

We are looking at the 10 night and 11 night southern Caribbean in June on Fantasy. I noticed they have not dropped the rates yet and they only 75% sold out on each sailing with over 550 rooms left between the two sailings. We really hope they drop the rates to IGT/OGT/VGT soon so we can snag a room but we need to know soon due to booking the time off. Any idea of how DCL will handle having so many staterooms still open? I noticed most sailing in June/July with the exception of these 2 sailings are booked at 90-95% capacity already.


----------



## cruiser21

SunnyDhappy said:


> We are looking at the 10 night and 11 night southern Caribbean in June on Fantasy. I noticed they have not dropped the rates yet and they only 75% sold out on each sailing with over 550 rooms left between the two sailings. We really hope they drop the rates to IGT/OGT/VGT soon so we can snag a room but we need to know soon due to booking the time off. Any idea of how DCL will handle having so many staterooms still open? I noticed most sailing in June/July with the exception of these 2 sailings are booked at 90-95% capacity already.


Is it passed the PIF date yet I would not expect anything until then?


----------



## dmunsil

Kerry Murphy said:


> How do you do a quick search on room availability??


There's no real short cut. Just start booking a cruise on the website, and try a specific room type, then count the number of rooms that come up on each deck that has that room type. Go back and try a different room type, lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## emilymad

SunnyDhappy said:


> We are looking at the 10 night and 11 night southern Caribbean in June on Fantasy. I noticed they have not dropped the rates yet and they only 75% sold out on each sailing with over 550 rooms left between the two sailings. We really hope they drop the rates to IGT/OGT/VGT soon so we can snag a room but we need to know soon due to booking the time off. Any idea of how DCL will handle having so many staterooms still open? I noticed most sailing in June/July with the exception of these 2 sailings are booked at 90-95% capacity already.



I think they are going to continue to push the TA and CM rates for these cruises before any *GT rates come out.  This is just my opinion especially with another 11 night announced for 2018.


----------



## Flossbolna

emilymad said:


> I think they are going to continue to push the TA and CM rates for these cruises before any *GT rates come out.  This is just my opinion especially with another 11 night announced for 2018.



I think you are right. They have been very reluctant in offering *GT on those very special itineraries in recent years. It might still happen. But I think both cruises are passed PIF now (should be 120 days for longer cruises), it seems like they are not hurrying to offer restricted rates.


----------



## emilymad

Flossbolna said:


> I think you are right. They have been very reluctant in offering *GT on those very special itineraries in recent years. It might still happen. But I think both cruises are passed PIF now (should be 120 days for longer cruises), it seems like they are not hurrying to offer restricted rates.



The pricing of the 2018 11 night cruise is very similar to the 2017 11 night.  I can't see them wanting to point out that the 2018 cruise might go cheaper.

I have also been waiting the 5 night sailings of the Dream for this summer.  The date I am watching had a lot of availability but is suddenly getting booked up a little more so I am wondering if some behind the scenes discount was offered.


----------



## SunnyDhappy

cruiser21 said:


> Is it passed the PIF date yet I would not expect anything until then?



Yes the pay in full date was 3-4 weeks ago. It is 3 months out from sailing and they have 312 staterooms opening for the June 17th 11 night sailing.


----------



## SunnyDhappy

emilymad said:


> The pricing of the 2018 11 night cruise is very similar to the 2017 11 night.  I can't see them wanting to point out that the 2018 cruise might go cheaper.
> 
> I have also been waiting the 5 night sailings of the Dream for this summer.  The date I am watching had a lot of availability but is suddenly getting booked up a little more so I am wondering if some behind the scenes discount was offered.



Yeah but will Disney let the ship sail with some many staterooms open. 312 for 11 night and something 260 for the 10 night. 

I think it going to be harder for Disney to fill 11 night/10 nights last minute due to cruise cost and people not being able to take that much time off last minute. Unlike 3-5 night cruises and 7 nights many people can finaggle getting time off last minute.


----------



## emilymad

SunnyDhappy said:


> Yeah but will Disney let the ship sail with some many staterooms open. 312 for 11 night and something 260 for the 10 night.
> 
> I think it going to be harder for Disney to fill 11 night/10 nights last minute due to cruise cost and people not being able to take that much time off last minute. Unlike 3-5 night cruises and 7 nights many people can finaggle getting time off last minute.



I agree but I think they are going to offer more TA/CM and FLR rates first.  These cruises are still a long time off.  I hope it does go *GT so people can get some great rates.


----------



## Trera

They have already dropped the price $3,000 I think for the FLR rate.


----------



## SunnyDhappy

Trera said:


> They have already dropped the price $3,000 I think for the FLR rate.



Looks like the 11 night just went to IGT, OGT, and VGT.


----------



## NoodlesMom

It looks looks like the June 17 11 day Southern has gone *GT.


----------



## NoodlesMom

Haha.  We were posting at the same time.


----------



## SunnyDhappy

NoodlesMom said:


> Haha.  We were posting at the same time.




haha  I was hoping for slightly better GT rates though. I wonder if the 10 night will go GT next week as they have about 260 staterooms.


----------



## houseofduck

cruiser21 said:


> Do the prices include taxes and port fees?



Prices are for two people with all taxes and port fees included.


----------



## houseofduck

coloradocutie said:


> Thank you for such great information! We are thinking about the 6/4 cruise.. but can you help me put into perspective the current availability? Are the available staterooms a large number? A small number? It seems like a lot of staterooms, but I do not have a reference to be sure...  thanks! Do you think these rates will be available up until sailing?



On some cruises, you will see only a few staterooms (i.e., less than 10) in each category available and many categories either unavailable or in GTY.  Those cruises, most likely, won't get a discount.  On cruises with near 100 staterooms available, like the 6/4 Magic cruise, I would expect to see discounts.  The 6/4 discounts have been out for a few weeks.  I think they will continue to be available.


----------



## houseofduck

ajo said:


> Any thoughts on whether the double-dips on the Dream this summer will go *GT? IIRC, there were some *GT rates on the double-dips in prior summers and we'd love to jump on one this year!



There was a discount on one of the 5 night double dips in 2015.


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (6)*

4/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,744
6/17/2017 Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,719 FLR/O $5,851 FLR/V $6,489 
6/28/2017 Fantasy, 10-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,530 FLR/O $5,630 FLR/V $6,210

3/31/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $2,010 FLR/V $2,590
 4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,900 FLR/O FLR/V (changed)
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,480 FLR/O $2,774 FLR/V $3,558


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (7)*

3/31/2017 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O $2,010 MTO/V $2,590

 4/9/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,900 MTO/O  MTO/V  (changed)
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,774 MTO/V $3,558
4/23/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,990 MTO/O $2,214 MTO/V $3,082 
4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,990 MTO/O $2,214 MTO/V $3,082 
6/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Copenhagen MTO/I $2,602 MTO/O $2,868 MTO/V $4,044 

4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $1,734 MTO/O $1,974 MTO/V $2,214


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (8)*

4/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT OGT VGT $4,234
 6/17/2017 Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $6,511 OGT $6,643  VGT $7,391 (new)

4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT $1,548 OGT $1,788 VGT $2,292
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048
4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,256 OGT $2,508 VGT $3,502
6/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Copenhagen IGT $2,952 OGT $3,260 VGT $4,604
6/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen IGT $3,517 OGT VGT

4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,894 OGT $2,174 VGT $2,494


----------



## bearette

Wow, was so excited to see the 11 day come down, but for $10,000 for a family of four I'll pass.  To rich for my blood.


----------



## SunnyDhappy

bearette said:


> Wow, was so excited to see the 11 day come down, but for $10,000 for a family of four I'll pass.  To rich for my blood.



Yeah us too on the price! I was hoping for it to dip under 10K especially since you don't get to pick your room. 

Last time, we did a VGT we got a very sweet price but a very crappy room. It was a connecting room where there were 3 loud children screaming very early in the room every day. It was a painful experience waking at 6am every day to the bouncing off walls and screaming. I will never stay in a connecting room again and fear that with a OGT/VGT. It would have been awesome room if it was not connecting. You can hear very well through those doors.


----------



## bearette

That would be awful to pay that much money and end up with the neighbors like that.  Disney seems to attract that, before my kids we had neighbors at our Orlando hotel, off property, and they would start screaming at 6am for the three days our hotel stay overlapped.  The second day I finally complained to them and then the third day called security after I complained to them because it went on for 2 hours!  Who takes two hours to get ready in the morning?  We made it to the park early those days since there was no sleeping in. I worry more about neighbors now then the room.

  I've had several guarantee rooms from other lines and even the worst location was good for something.  I did a Disney guarantee and got what I thought was a bad room near the kids club, but it was actually a nice central location, but I never would have picked it.


----------



## OKW Lover

SunnyDhappy said:


> Last time, we did a VGT we got a very sweet price but a very crappy room. It was a connecting room where there were 3 loud children screaming very early in the room every day.


I'm not sure that being in a VGT has anything to do with noisy neighbors.


----------



## SunnyDhappy

OKW Lover said:


> I'm not sure that being in a VGT has anything to do with noisy neighbors.



Yes when you are assigned a room that has connecting doors. If I could pick my room I would never pick a room that has connecting doors as those do not shield you from noise. You can clearly hear into the other room even with both doors shut. You can even hear the bathroom being used. I have never experienced that level of noise in rooms with no connecting doors. I was just warning that with a GTY you could be assigned a room with connecting doors.


----------



## SunnyDhappy

bearette said:


> That would be awful to pay that much money and end up with the neighbors like that.  Disney seems to attract that, before my kids we had neighbors at our Orlando hotel, off property, and they would start screaming at 6am for the three days our hotel stay overlapped.  The second day I finally complained to them and then the third day called security after I complained to them because it went on for 2 hours!  Who takes two hours to get ready in the morning?  We made it to the park early those days since there was no sleeping in. I worry more about neighbors now then the room.
> 
> I've had several guarantee rooms from other lines and even the worst location was good for something.  I did a Disney guarantee and got what I thought was a bad room near the kids club, but it was actually a nice central location, but I never would have picked it.



Yeah we were kind of over it by the last day  and happy to get off the ship. We never have that level of noise in 13 Disney sailings. That situation made us gun shy about doing GTYs cause I never want to do a connecting stateroom again.

We had a GTY a few years ago that was on the kids club level, deck 5, with an one of those extended balconies and we loved that room location.


----------



## houseofduck

Looks like the 10-night southern Caribbean has IGT, OGT, and VGT available now!


----------



## lucas

SunnyDhappy said:


> Yes when you are assigned a room that has connecting doors. If I could pick my room I would never pick a room that has connecting doors as those do not shield you from noise. You can clearly hear into the other room even with both doors shut. You can even hear the bathroom being used. I have never experienced that level of noise in rooms with no connecting doors. I was just warning that with a GTY you could be assigned a room with connecting doors.


I totally agree.  I have been burned in the past and would never ever book a GTY room because of the noise that can be heard between connecting rooms.  And, DCL has a lot of connecting rooms so chances are pretty good of getting one.  Granted, once in a blue moon you might get quiet neighbors, but I would never chance it again.


----------



## slykrab

I've had mostly connecting rooms and never heard more than a peep until my most recent Dream cruise. Neighbors had the room next to me, and the room on the other side of them. Must have been two families each with kids and their connecting doors open. I could hear shrieking and running and stomping during all daylight hours. They probably had no idea i could hear so much! Didn't bother us (4 adults for sisters weekend) and we just laughed it off. Because at least it wasn't at night.  But goodness. It was loud!


----------



## houseofduck

Haven't done an update in awhile.  Not much to report.  Maybe, there will be something tomorrow.

*FLR (5)*

4/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,744
5/20/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,634 (new)
6/17/2017 Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,719 FLR/O $5,851 FLR/V $6,489 
6/28/2017 Fantasy, 10-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $5,530 FLR/O $5,630 FLR/V $6,210

4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,480 FLR/O $2,774 FLR/V $3,558


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (5)*

4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,774 MTO/V $3,558
4/23/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I MTO/O $2,214 MTO/V $3,082 (changed)
4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,082 (changed)
6/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Copenhagen MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $4,044 (changed)

 4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I  MTO/O $1,974 MTO/V $2,214 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (7)*

6/17/2017 Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $6,511 OGT $6,643 VGT $7,391
6/28/2017 Fantasy, 10-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $6,290 OGT $6,410 VGT $7,050 (new)

 4/5/2017 Magic, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Miami to San Juan IGT  OGT  VGT $2,292 (changed)
4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,816 OGT $3,152 VGT $4,048
 4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT  OGT  VGT $3,502 (changed)
 6/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Copenhagen IGT  OGT $3,260 VGT $4,604 (changed)

 4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT  OGT $2,174 VGT $2,494 (changed)


----------



## emilymad

I am looking at one of the 5 night double dips in June.  Final payment is in the next few days.  There are currently 86 veranda cabins available.  I feel like this will have a good chance of going VGT.  What do you think?


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (4)*
5/20/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $3,508 MTO/V $3,634 (new)

4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,774 MTO/V  (changed)
4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,990 MTO/O $2,214 MTO/V $3,082 (changed)

4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O $1,974 MTO/V $2,214


----------



## Quellman

houseofduck said:


> *MTO (4)*
> 5/20/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $3,508 MTO/V $3,634 (new)
> 
> 4/16/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $2,480 MTO/O $2,774 MTO/V  (changed)
> 4/30/2017 Magic, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,990 MTO/O $2,214 MTO/V $3,082 (changed)
> 
> 4/16/2017 Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O $1,974 MTO/V $2,214


Surprised with that Fantasy cruise out there.


----------



## teacher31

I just checked the 5/20 sailing for MTO and it isn't listed. Thoughts?


----------



## lmhall2000

We NEED a vacation, you know that point where mornings just keep coming, you're overwhelmed with moving five states and sending three kids off to college? But, unless GT rates pop up, we're sailing another ship, never have..really don't want to..help!! Sending you some mojo to find those rates for us!


----------



## bsh117

teacher31 said:


> I just checked the 5/20 sailing for MTO and it isn't listed. Thoughts?



Sometimes they are available for lower occupancy cabins.  Try 2 or 3 people and see if it shows up.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the MTO Discounts for today 4/12/17

*Wonder* *04/16/17* *Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral* Nights:   *4*  O-Type:   *9B* O-Total:   *$1,975* O-PPP/PN:   *$247* V-Type:   *7A (GTY)* V-Total:   *$2,215* V-PPP/PN:   *$277*

*Fantasy* *05/20/17* *Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral* Nights:   *7* O-Type:   *9B* O-Total:   *$3,508* O-PPP/PN:   *$251* V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$3,634* V-PPP/PN:   *$260*

*Magic* *04/16/17* *Caribbean Cruise from San Juan* Nights:   *7* I-Type:   *Options* I-Total:   *$2,481* I-PPP/PN:   *$177* O-Type:   *Options* O-Total:   *$2,775* O-PPP/PN:   *$198*


----------



## Justacruiser

Here are the FLR Discounts for today 4/12/2017

*Fantasy* *05/20/17* *Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral* Nights:   *7* I-Type:  V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$3,634* V-PPP/PN:   *$260*

*Fantasy* *04/15/17* *Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral w/ Star Wars Day at Sea* Nights:   *7* V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$3,745* V-PPP/PN:   *$267*

*Fantasy* *06/28/17* *Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral* Nights:   *10* I-Type:   *Options* I-Total:   *$5,530* I-PPP/PN:   *$277* O-Type:   *Options* O-Total:   *$5,630* O-PPP/PN:   *$282* V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$6,210* V-PPP/PN:   *$311*

*Fantasy* *06/17/17* *Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral* Nights:   *11* I-Type:   *Options* I-Total:   *$5,719* I-PPP/PN:   *$260* O-Type:   *Options* O-Total:   *$5,851* O-PPP/PN:   *$266* V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$6,489* V-PPP/PN:   *$295*


----------



## houseofduck

Yay!  @Justacruiser is back!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyJenn23

New GT and MTO listed today for the 5 night Double Dip on June 2 and June 11th.


----------



## emilymad

DisneyJenn23 said:


> New GT and MTO listed today for the 5 night Double Dip on June 2 and June 11th.



Thanks for posting this!  We want the June 16th Double Dip so this gives me hope.


----------



## DLgal

DisneyJenn23 said:


> New GT and MTO listed today for the 5 night Double Dip on June 2 and June 11th.



They are crazy with this one. $5k for a family of four in a standard (not deluxe family) verandah? No. 

We did a 5nt Double Dip in a category 4D in 2012 for $3k for the four of us. $250pp/night is hardly a discount price. Pass.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the updated MTO for today 4/13/17.

*Wonder* *04/16/17* *Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral* Nights:   *4* I-Type:  O-Type:   *9B* O-Total:   *$1,975* O-PPP/PN:   *$247* V-Type:   *7A (GTY)* V-Total:   *$2,215* V-PPP/PN:   *$277*

*Magic* *04/16/17* *Caribbean Cruise from San Juan* Nights:   *7* I-Type:   *Options* I-Total:   *$2,481* I-PPP/PN:   *$177* O-Type:   *Options* O-Total:   *$2,775* O-PPP/PN:   *$198*

*Fantasy* *05/20/17* *Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral* Nights:   *7* O-Type:  *9B* O-Total:   *$3,508* O-PPP/PN:   *$251* V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$3,634* V-PPP/PN:   *$260*

*Dream* *06/02/17* *Bahamian Cruise fro Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay* Nights:   *5* I-Type:   *11A* I-Total:   *$2,775* I-PPP/PN:   *$278* O-Type:   *9B* O-Total:   *$2,875* O-PPP/PN:   *$288* V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$3,075* V-PPP/PN:   *$308*

*Dream* *06/11/17* *Bahamian Cruise fro Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay* Nights:   *5* I-Type:   *11A* I-Total:   *$2,775* I-PPP/PN:   *$278* O-Type:   *9B* O-Total:   *$2,875* O-PPP/PN:   *$288* V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$3,075* V-PPP/PN:   *$308*


----------



## DisneyJenn23

DLgal said:


> They are crazy with this one. $5k for a family of four in a standard (not deluxe family) verandah? No.
> 
> We did a 5nt Double Dip in a category 4D in 2012 for $3k for the four of us. $250pp/night is hardly a discount price. Pass.



Right?! I remember in 2009 when I could go on a 7 night in a balcony for $800 a person.


----------



## Trera

DisneyJenn23 said:


> Right?! I remember in 2009 when I could go on a 7 night in a balcony for $800 a person.


Those days are long gone!!


----------



## Scalemaster34

Everything goes up.... even cost for RC and Princess cruises.

That said, the gulf in price has gotten much wider.  I'm glad DCL is doing so well these days, also glad that lines like RC and Princess have been forced by Disney to make improvements in their offerings.


----------



## houseofduck

5/22 and 5/29 4 night Dream have MTOs now.
6/7 Dream double dip also has MTOs!

FLRs have disappeared, but the Southern Caribbeans are probably still available.


----------



## Justacruiser

Here is the updated MTO discounts as of today 4/21/17

*Dream* 
*05/22/17* *Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral* Nights:   *4* I-Type:   *Options* I-Total:   *$1,845* I-PPP/PN:   *$231* V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$2,045* V-PPP/PN:   *$256*

0*5/29/17* *Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral* Nights:   *4* I-Type:   *Options* I-Total:   *$2,285* I-PPP/PN:   *$286* O-Type:   *9B* O-Total:   *$2,405* O-PPP/PN:   *$301* V-Type:   *Options* V-Total:   *$2,525* V-PPP/PN:   *$316*

*06/02/17* *Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay* Nights:   *5* I-Type:   *11A* I-Total:   *$2,775* I-PPP/PN:   *$278* O-Type:   *9B* O-Total:   *$2,875* O-PPP/PN:   *$288* V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$3,075* V-PPP/PN:   *$308*

*06/07/17* *Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay* Nights:   *4* I-Type:   *11A* I-Total:   *$2,525* I-PPP/PN:   *$316* O-Type:   *9B* O-Total:   *$2,645* O-PPP/PN:   *$331* V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$2,765* V-PPP/PN:   *$346*

*06/11/17* *Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay* Nights:   *5* I-Type:   *11A* I-Total:   *$2,775* I-PPP/PN:   *$278* O-Type:   *9B* O-Total:   *$2,875* O-PPP/PN:   *$288* V-Type:   *5A* V-Total:   *$3,075* V-PPP/PN:   *$308*

*Fantasy
05/20/17* *Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral* Nights:   *7* O-Type:   *9B* O-Total:   *$3,508* O-PPP/PN:   *$251*

Currently there are no FLR discounts listed.


----------



## lucas

We got the FLR rate on the June 17 Fantasy 11-nighter.  But, it looks like that offer is gone now.


----------



## houseofduck

There are some new MTO discounts available.  Still, no FLRs listed.

*MTO (9)*

5/22/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,845 MTO/O $1,965 MTO/V $2,045
5/29/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,285 MTO/O $2,405 MTO/V $2,525
6/2/2017 Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay MTO/I $2,775 MTO/O $2,875 MTO/V $3,075
6/7/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay MTO/I $2,525 MTO/O $2,645 MTO/V $2,765
6/11/2017 Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay MTO/I $2,775 MTO/O $2,875 MTO/V $3,075
6/16/2017 Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canavera lwith 2 Stops at Castaway Cay MTO/I $2,875 MTO/O $2,975 MTO/V $3,125 (new)

5/20/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O $3,508 MTO/V
7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $4,694 (new)
7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $4,344 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

FLR has a few "discounts" listed for July Fantasy cruises.


----------



## lspst8

I was checking for GT rates today and only found one. 

6/11/17 Dream 5 night double dip- IGT 3076; OGT 3176


----------



## houseofduck

Here's an update for the FLR rates:

*FLR (2)
*
7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $4,274  FLR/O $4,344 FLR/V $4,694 (new)
7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,952 FLR/O FLR/V (new)


----------



## houseofduck

An update for MTO:

*MTO (6)*

5/29/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,285 MTO/O  MTO/V $2,525 (changed)
6/7/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay MTO/I $2,525 MTO/O $2,645 MTO/V $2,765
6/11/2017 Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay MTO/I $2,775 MTO/O $2,875 MTO/V $3,075
6/16/2017 Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canavera lwith 2 Stops at Castaway Cay MTO/I $2,875 MTO/O $2,975 MTO/V $3,125

7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $4,274 MTO/O $4,344  MTO/V $4,694 (changed)
7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,952  MTO/O MTO/V $4,344 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

This is what I see for *GT.

**GT (2)
*
6/11/2017 Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay IGT $3,075 OGT  VGT (changed)

7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $4,332 OGT $4,416 VGT $4,668 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

Some MTO changes:

*MTO (6)*

6/7/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay MTO/I $2,525 MTO/O $2,645 MTO/V $2,765
6/16/2017 Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canavera lwith 2 Stops at Castaway Cay MTO/I $2,875 MTO/O $2,975 MTO/V $3,125

7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $4,274 MTO/O $4,344 MTO/V $4,694
7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,220 (new)
7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,952 MTO/O MTO/V $4,344 
8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,108 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

Another new FLR appeared last night.

*FLR (3)*

7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $4,274 FLR/O $4,344 FLR/V $4,694
7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $4,010 FLR/O $4,094 FLR/V $4,402 (new)
7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,952 FLR/O FLR/V $4,344 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (6)*

6/7/2017 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay MTO/I MTO/O $2,645 MTO/V $2,765 (changed)
6/16/2017 Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay MTO/I $2,875 MTO/O $2,975 MTO/V $3,125

7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $4,274 MTO/O $4,344 MTO/V $4,694
7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,926 MTO/O $4,010 MTO/V $4,220 (changed) 
7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,952 MTO/O MTO/V $4,344 
8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,800 MTO/O $3,884 MTO/V $4,108 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

Still not much for *GT.

**GT (2)*

6/11/2017 Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay IGT $3,075 OGT $3,175  VGT (changed)

7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $4,332 OGT $4,416 VGT $4,668


----------



## gizzardgoop

What are your thoughts about the 10/14/17 NYC Magic to Bahamas going GT for four people. I just counted 100 cabins (at least) availible. We have a reservation, but I'm considering cancelling it and hoping for GT. I could always rebook full price if it doesn't go GT...I'm just uncertain how much they may jack up the price after the PIF date (July 16)


----------



## cscream13

gizzardgoop said:


> What are your thoughts about the 10/14/17 NYC Magic to Bahamas going GT for four people. I just counted 100 cabins (at least) availible. We have a reservation, but I'm considering cancelling it and hoping for GT. I could always rebook full price if it doesn't go GT...I'm just uncertain how much they may jack up the price after the PIF date (July 16)



I was in the same situation last year for the same date and same cruise. I ultimately decided to hold on to my reservation and the Magic 10/15 sailing never went *GT. The 8 night sailing the week prior did, though. I don't know how that compares with availability this year versus last year. 100 cabins sounds like a good chance, but it also depends how many in each category. I think you'd have to reassess closer to PIF date.  And, of course, I'd defer to houseofduck, who is the current guru on this issue.

Good luck! Either way, it's a fun cruise!


----------



## cruiser21

gizzardgoop said:


> What are your thoughts about the 10/14/17 NYC Magic to Bahamas going GT for four people. I just counted 100 cabins (at least) availible. We have a reservation, but I'm considering cancelling it and hoping for GT. I could always rebook full price if it doesn't go GT...I'm just uncertain how much they may jack up the price after the PIF date (July 16)


They won't jack up the price if there are a lot of rooms left that would make no sense. They would never sell the remaining rooms.  You're really close to the PIF date it's only about 5 weeks away. I would wait until the PIF date to decide. There are going to be some cancellations so there may be even more rooms opening up.


----------



## houseofduck

gizzardgoop said:


> What are your thoughts about the 10/14/17 NYC Magic to Bahamas going GT for four people. I just counted 100 cabins (at least) availible. We have a reservation, but I'm considering cancelling it and hoping for GT. I could always rebook full price if it doesn't go GT...I'm just uncertain how much they may jack up the price after the PIF date (July 16)



Last year, DCL offered MTO and CAN discounts for the 10/15 cruise, but not *GT rates.  As @cscream13 said, the 10/7 cruise had *GT.  The 10/29 one had them too.  I think availability was good on the 10/15 cruise last year too.  So, I'm not really sure whether or not *GT rates will be offered.

For this year, it looks like there is good availability in veranda and insides on the 10/14 cruise, but less in oceanview.  Of course, it could change for the better after PIF.  Looking at cruisefish.net, for most categories, prices have not risen since opening day.  Almost all categories are still available.  I think there will be discounts, just not sure if they will be *GT.

I agree with @cruiser21.  I don't think the prices will go up after PIF.  You could wait to see what happens before PIF.  If rates remain the same and there is good availability, you could consider canceling and waiting for a *GT.  Last year, I noticed the CAN discounts on 7/20 and the MTO discounts on 7/28.  I noticed the *GT rate for the 10/29 cruise on 8/16.


----------



## houseofduck

Speaking of Magic, NYC cruises, there is a DVC discount on the 10/2 Magic Canadian cruise.  The information is on the DVC member web site in the News section.  The discount is "...25% off prevailing tax-inclusive rates as quoted on disneycruise.com...Offer is valid only for categories 00T-11C."  The news was posted on 5/16/17.  You have to call Member Services to get the discount.

I saw this discount mentioned on another site, but couldn't find the information on the DVC web site until this morning.


----------



## Geomom

houseofduck said:


> Speaking of Magic, NYC cruises, there is a DVC discount on the 10/2 Magic Canadian cruise.  The information is on the DVC member web site in the News section.  The discount is "...25% off prevailing tax-inclusive rates as quoted on disneycruise.com...Offer is valid only for categories 00T-11C."  The news was posted on 5/16/17.  You have to call Member Services to get the discount.
> 
> I saw this discount mentioned on another site, but couldn't find the information on the DVC web site until this morning.


For this discount, they require you to book at least 1 person with points.  Talked to DH about this when the news was posted, with the value of our pts, it's still better to pay full price for the cruise.  An oceanview room for this 4 nt cruise (before the 25% discount) is 165-195pts...for 166 pts we've stayed at the Grand Floridan Villas for 1 week...with 4 people in the room.  Rack rate for the hotel was $5000.  In addition to your 165-195 pts for 1 person,  to get a better deal, you're paying cash for persons 2, 3, 4.  A 9B oceanview room for 4 people is $3600.  The 'discount' is just not worth it.  Now if they let you book everyone with cash, it would be a great deal!


----------



## houseofduck

Geomom said:


> For this discount, they require you to book at least 1 person with points.  Talked to DH about this when the news was posted, with the value of our pts, it's still better to pay full price for the cruise.  An oceanview room for this 4 nt cruise (before the 25% discount) is 165-195pts...for 166 pts we've stayed at the Grand Floridan Villas for 1 week...with 4 people in the room.  Rack rate for the hotel was $5000.  In addition to your 165-195 pts for 1 person,  to get a better deal, you're paying cash for persons 2, 3, 4.  A 9B oceanview room for 4 people is $3600.  The 'discount' is just not worth it.  Now if they let you book everyone with cash, it would be a great deal!



Thanks for the clarification.  I didn't realize you had to use points for at least one.  We only used points once, on our first cruise, when we didn't know any better!

I find most of the "discounts" lately to be not very good deals!


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

gizzardgoop said:


> What are your thoughts about the 10/14/17 NYC Magic to Bahamas going GT for four people. I just counted 100 cabins (at least) availible. We have a reservation, but I'm considering cancelling it and hoping for GT. I could always rebook full price if it doesn't go GT...I'm just uncertain how much they may jack up the price after the PIF date (July 16)



We're in (on!!) the same boat as you and I've been considering the same.  At this point, I'm going to stay put.  I've got connecting rooms, one of which was booked with OBB, so I'm very hesitant to do anything even if *GT rates come out, but if the rate is that much better....


----------



## kandt

WishUponAStarryNight said:


> We're in (on!!) the same boat as you and I've been considering the same.  At this point, I'm going to stay put.  I've got connecting rooms, one of which was booked with OBB, so I'm very hesitant to do anything even if *GT rates come out, but if the rate is that much better....


 
Us too!  We are on the Wonder at the end of July, so we are thinking of canceling and rebooking onboard.  Also, my husband is eligible for the Military discount, so maybe we should wait and see if that's available.  I'm not really sure what we will do.


----------



## gizzardgoop

houseofduck said:


> Last year, DCL offered MTO and CAN discounts for the 10/15 cruise, but not *GT rates.  As @cscream13 said, the 10/7 cruise had *GT.  The 10/29 one had them too.  I think availability was good on the 10/15 cruise last year too.  So, I'm not really sure whether or not *GT rates will be offered.
> 
> For this year, it looks like there is good availability in veranda and insides on the 10/14 cruise, but less in oceanview.  Of course, it could change for the better after PIF.  Looking at cruisefish.net, for most categories, prices have not risen since opening day.  Almost all categories are still available.  I think there will be discounts, just not sure if they will be *GT.
> 
> I agree with @cruiser21.  I don't think the prices will go up after PIF.  You could wait to see what happens before PIF.  If rates remain the same and there is good availability, you could consider canceling and waiting for a *GT.  Last year, I noticed the CAN discounts on 7/20 and the MTO discounts on 7/28.  I noticed the *GT rate for the 10/29 cruise on 8/16.




Thank you everyone! I'm considering moving my OBB discount to this cruise and just keeping a regular reservation so we can have a chance at a cabana. I'll wait until closer to make that call. We have four (2A/2K) for the room so that makes GT even more iffy.


----------



## houseofduck

There haven't been many changes in discounts lately, but there is a new FLR today.

*FLR (4)*

7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $4,274 FLR/O $4,344 FLR/V $4,694
7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $4,010 FLR/O $4,094 FLR/V $4,402 
7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,952 FLR/O FLR/V $4,344
8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,800 FLR/O FLR/V $4,108 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

Nothing new for MTO, just a few cruises dropped off.

*MTO (4)*

7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $4,274 MTO/O $4,344 MTO/V $4,694
7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,926 MTO/O $4,010 MTO/V $4,220 
7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,952 MTO/O MTO/V $4,344 
8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,800 MTO/O $3,884 MTO/V $4,108


----------



## houseofduck

Down to one *GT.

**GT (1)*

 7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $4,332 OGT $4,416 VGT (changed)


----------



## cscream13

We just passed final payment on the beginning of the Fall 7-day cruises,  Historically, it seemed like we saw discounted rates being offered right after the 75-day final payment date. Now that final payment is due at 90 days out on the regular 7-day cruises, perhaps we will see discounts offered sooner?  Will be interesting to monitor.


----------



## bearette

I wanted to get thoughts about doing the 7 day Galveston cruise the week before Christmas.  I see it went last year to GTO in late September, but what about availability for four in a room?  We may end up doing two and three if my mom goes.  I am not picky and would do Insid, OV or Balcony of the price was good enough.

We have to fly so I am wondering if it is better to book flights and the cruise now because the cruise savings wouldn't be worth it or\available.

Thoughts?


----------



## Wish I lived in Fl

I booked airfare on points with southwest so that it was refundable if Disney Galveston cruises didn't have a good sale price. 
But there was a good sale price and it all worked out. 
Southwest goes into Houston-Hobby airport and it was a $100 taxi fare from airport to port.


----------



## aagee

I realize this cant completely be predicted, but how likely is the Fantasy 12/16 to go on sale?  I just looked at how many rooms were available, and counted 60 inside, 46 oceanview, & 195 veranda open.  I know that is a big ship, so maybe that isnt really alot in the grand scheme of things?  Just curious.


----------



## bearette

I saw it went guarantee at that time last year.  I just wonder about availability of 3 or 4 in room, but my guess is it will go- just at what price and which room types.


----------



## lspst8

I just noticed a new *GT rate today.

9/27/17 5 night New England and Canada cruise on the Magic
IGT 2238, OGT 2398, VGT 3038

10/2/17 4 night Canada cruise on the Magic
IGT 1822, OGT 1950, VGT 2462

Rooms for four were available in all*GT categories!


----------



## n2mm

Wow, saw some new Florida and military discounts on 7 night September cruises this morning.  I don't qualify for either, but really good prices.


----------



## thndrmatt

n2mm said:


> Wow, saw some new Florida and military discounts on 7 night September cruises this morning.  I don't qualify for either, but really good prices.



Link?


----------



## n2mm

thndrmatt said:


> Link?



It's on the Disney cruise official website under discounts for Florida residents and military


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR (7)*

 7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $4,274 FLR/O  FLR/V (changed)
 7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $4,010 FLR/O $4,094 FLR/V $4,402 (changed)
7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,952 FLR/O FLR/V $4,344
8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,800 FLR/O FLR/V $4,108
9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $ FLR/O FLR/V $2,651 (new)
9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $ FLR/O FLR/V $2,651 (new)
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I  FLR/O FLR/V $2,623 (new)

Edited to add the 9/23 cruise!


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (6)*

 7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $4,274 MTO/O MTO/V (changed)
 7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,926 MTO/O $4,010 MTO/V (changed)
7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,952 MTO/O MTO/V $4,344
8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,800 MTO/O $3,884 MTO/V $4,108
9/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $2,679 (new)
9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,623 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

The web site is giving me trouble right now.  I'll try to get the *GT update later!


----------



## n2mm

Those September cruises went fast. I'm on the 9/9/17 cruise, but not at this rate. I booked opening day with a placeholder.

They keep changing. One minute they are there, then gone.  Folks should try back if they don't get it the first time.


----------



## keaster

Hmm...if some of those September cruises go *GT with those same FLR rates I may have to pull the trigger...


----------



## KayKayJS

That September eastern fantasy verandah rate was tempting. If we weren't going to Aulani and disneyland this fall I would've totally booked it... hopefully some great FLR rates will come out for early 2018.


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(3)
*
7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $4,332 OGT $4,416 VGT

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038 (new)
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2461 (new)


----------



## thndrmatt

The site was only showing the Aug 5 sailing for both, that's why I asked if you were looking somewhere different to see September ones. Maybe they sold out within the hour between our posts.


----------



## Trera

houseofduck said:


> *FLR (7)*
> 
> 7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $4,274 FLR/O  FLR/V (changed)
> 7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $4,010 FLR/O $4,094 FLR/V $4,402 (changed)
> 7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,952 FLR/O FLR/V $4,344
> 8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,800 FLR/O FLR/V $4,108
> 9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $ FLR/O FLR/V $2,651 (new)
> 9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $ FLR/O FLR/V $2,651 (new)
> 9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I  FLR/O FLR/V $2,623 (new)
> 
> Edited to add the 9/23 cruise!


Great prices for 7 nights in September on the Fantasy. That pricing would save us over a thousand dollars over the normal price


----------



## houseofduck

Canadian resident discounts are back!

*CAN (2)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,762 CAN/V $3,392 (new)
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,441 CAN/O $3,801 CAN/V $4,581 (new)


----------



## carolynsanta

Could not resist that FLR rate on the September cruises. That is by far the cheapest cruise we have done in several years by several hundred dollars. So excited to be going to Tortola for the first time!!

FYI- there is also a Military rate on the 9/9 Eastern. I believe it's slightly less than the FLR rate.


----------



## houseofduck

A few new *GT rates have become available.
*
*GT(5)*

7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $4,332 OGT  VGT (changed)

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,696 OGT $1,776 VGT $2,096 (new)
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,864 OGT $1,944 VGT $2,304 (new)


----------



## Shanti

houseofduck said:


> A few new *GT rates have become available.
> *
> *GT(5)*
> 
> 7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $4,332 OGT  VGT (changed)
> 
> 9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038
> 10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
> 11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,696 OGT $1,776 VGT $2,096 (new)
> 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,864 OGT $1,944 VGT $2,304 (new)


Wow! Those holiday cruises are getting GT rates way early!


----------



## houseofduck

Shanti said:


> Wow! Those holiday cruises are getting GT rates way early!



I was thinking the same thing!  Wish those two cruises could be back to back.


----------



## keaster

I think the December 1st cruise is actually San Juan to Miami?


----------



## houseofduck

keaster said:


> I think the December 1st cruise is actually San Juan to Miami?



You are correct.  I just copied the 11/26 one and forgot to change the name!  I will correct it!


----------



## OSUZorba

Shanti said:


> Wow! Those holiday cruises are getting GT rates way early!



Yeah, no kidding, they must've been selling very poorly. If only I had enough vacation time .


----------



## Shanti

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, no kidding, they must've been selling very poorly. If only I had enough vacation time .


If only they'd take the hint to lower their prices overall...


----------



## OSUZorba

Shanti said:


> If only they'd take the hint to lower their prices overall...



Yeah, that would be really nice.


----------



## cruiser21

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, no kidding, they must've been selling very poorly. If only I had enough vacation time .


I was considering the 11/26 cruise if it went GT, but I was going to decide in October. I'm definitely not ready to book anything this early.


----------



## bearette

Anyone ever see a gt on the cruises out of San Diiego?


----------



## houseofduck

bearette said:


> Anyone ever see a gt on the cruises out of San Diiego?



The only discounts I remember seeing were those for the repositioning cruises between San Diego and Vancouver.


----------



## bearette

I figured, but as a Californian it would be my best option to save on airfare.  I just can't justify $1,000 a day on those 2, three, and four days.


----------



## houseofduck

A few more FLRs today!

*FLR(9)
*
9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,446 FLR/O $1,526 FLR/V $1,646 (new)

7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $4,274 FLR/O FLR/V 
7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $4,010 FLR/O $4,094 FLR/V $4,402
 7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,952 FLR/O FLR/V (changed)
8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,800 FLR/O FLR/V $4,108
9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $ FLR/O FLR/V $2,651
9/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,707 (new)
9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $ FLR/O FLR/V $2,651
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,623


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (8)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,446 MTO/O $1,526 MTO/V $1,646 (new)

7/15/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $4,274 MTO/O MTO/V 
 7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,926 MTO/O $4,010 MTO/V $4,220 (changed)
 7/29/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,952 MTO/O MTO/V (changed)
8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,800 MTO/O $3,884 MTO/V $4,108
8/19/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,309 MTO/O $3,547 MTO/V $3,851 (new)
9/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $2,679 
9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,623


----------



## houseofduck

No changes to CAN rates.
*
CAN (2)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,762 CAN/V $3,392
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,441 CAN/O $3,801 CAN/V $4,581


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(6)*

7/22/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $4,332 OGT VGT

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266 (new)
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,696 OGT $1,776 VGT $2,096
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,864 OGT $1,944 VGT $2,304


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(7)*

 9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,446 FLR/O FLR/V $1,646 (changed)

8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,800 FLR/O FLR/V (changed)
9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I  FLR/O FLR/V $2,651
 9/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $2,441 FLR/O $2,525 FLR/V $2,707 (changed)
9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,651
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,623

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,674 FLR/O $1,844 FLR/V $2,054 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (10)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,446 MTO/O $1,526 MTO/V $1,646

8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,800 MTO/O $3,884 MTO/V (changed)
8/19/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,309 MTO/O $3,547 MTO/V $3,851
9/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,679
 9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,427 MTO/O $2,511 MTO/V $2,623 (changed)
9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,329 MTO/O $2,413 MTO/V $2,651 (new)
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,315 MTO/O $2,399 MTO/V $2,623 (new)

10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,753 MTO/O $2,993 MTO/V $3,585 (new)
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,616 MTO/O $1,686 MTO/V $1,976 (new)
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,674 MTO/O $1,844 MTO/V $2,054 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(7)*

9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,411 MTO/O MTO/V $2,777 (new)

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,913 OGT $3,169 VGT $3,809 (new) 
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,696 OGT $1,776 VGT $2,096
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,864 OGT $1,944 VGT $2,304


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,762 CAN/V $3,392
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,441 CAN/O $3,801 CAN/V $4,581
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,631 CAN/O $1,721 CAN/V $1,984 (new)
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,789 CAN/O $1,849 CAN/V $2,179 (new)


----------



## lspst8

I noticed another *GT cruise today out of NYC. 

10/6/17 8 night Bahamian with Halloween on the High Seas and Marvel Day at Sea -  IGT 2914; OGT 3170; VGT 3810


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

lspst8 said:


> I noticed another *GT cruise today out of NYC.
> 
> 10/6/17 8 night Bahamian with Halloween on the High Seas and Marvel Day at Sea -  IGT 2914; OGT 3170; VGT 3810



Ugh...I'm on the sailing after this one and PIF is Sunday.  Do I make the switch to the 8-night ASAP and get an extra night for about what I paid for the 7-night?


----------



## cruiser21

WishUponAStarryNight said:


> Ugh...I'm on the sailing after this one and PIF is Sunday.  Do I make the switch to the 8-night ASAP and get an extra night for about what I paid for the 7-night?


YES


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

cruiser21 said:


> YES



Should be simple, right? But, we've got connecting rooms that we'd have to be willing to give up, I'd have to make the change without getting confirmation that I can switch vacation weeks at work, I'd need to get in touch with my TA over the weekend before I lose my deposit on my existing reservation and I've got ADRs at WDW for our day there that I'd have to stalk to pick up for the different day.  While I'd love another day on the ship, I'm not sure Nassau makes it worth the hassle.  I think I may have just talked myself out of making the switch...


----------



## houseofduck

lspst8 said:


> I noticed another *GT cruise today out of NYC.
> 
> 10/6/17 8 night Bahamian with Halloween on the High Seas and Marvel Day at Sea -  IGT 2914; OGT 3170; VGT 3810



I added this one to Thursday's list.


----------



## houseofduck

A new "special offer" is listed on the DCL special offers page for 20% off the NY cruises, but it doesn't appear to have anything that hasn't been listed on this thread before.

**GT(7)*

 9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,411 MTO/O MTO/V (changed)

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,913 OGT $3,169 VGT $3,809
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,696 OGT $1,776 VGT $2,096
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,864 OGT $1,944 VGT $2,304


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (11)*

 9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $1,646 (changed)

 8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $3,800 MTO/O  MTO/V (changed)
 8/19/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I  MTO/O $3,547 MTO/V $3,851 (changed)
9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,427 MTO/O $2,511 MTO/V $2,623
9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,329 MTO/O $2,413 MTO/V $2,651 
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,315 MTO/O $2,399 MTO/V $2,623

 9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, MTO/I $1,998 MTO/O $2,138 MTO/V $2,698 (new)
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, MTO/I $1,629 MTO/O $1,741 MTO/V $2,189 (new)
10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,753 MTO/O $2,993 MTO/V $3,585 
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,616 MTO/O $1,686 MTO/V $1,976 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,674 MTO/O $1,844 MTO/V $2,054


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(7)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,646 (changed)

8/5/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $3,800 FLR/O FLR/V
9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,651
9/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $2,441 FLR/O $2,525 FLR/V $2,707
9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,651
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,623

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,674 FLR/O $1,844 FLR/V $2,054


----------



## houseofduck

No changes for Canadian rates.
*
CAN (4)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,762 CAN/V $3,392
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,441 CAN/O $3,801 CAN/V $4,581
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,631 CAN/O $1,721 CAN/V $1,984 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,789 CAN/O $1,849 CAN/V $2,179


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (11)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,646

9/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $2,679 (new)
9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,427 MTO/O $2,511 MTO/V $2,623
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,315 MTO/O $2,399 MTO/V $2,623

 9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,698 (changed)
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, MTO/I $1,629 MTO/O $1,741 MTO/V $2,189 
 10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $3,585 (changed) 
 10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I  MTO/O $2,755 MTO/V $3,189 (new)
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,600 MTO/O $2,894 MTO/V $3,776 (new)
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,588 MTO/O $1,658 MTO/V $1,948 (changed)
 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O $1,757 MTO/V $1,967 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(4)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,646 

9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,651
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,623

 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O $1,757 FLR/V $1,967 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*

 10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,814 CAN/V $3,392 (changed)
 11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,413 CAN/O $3,773 CAN/V $4,553 (changed)
 11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,588 CAN/O $1,663 CAN/V $1,956 (changed) 
 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,702 CAN/O $1,762 CAN/V $2,092 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(7)*

 9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2,411 OGT VGT $2,777 (changed)

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,913 OGT $3,169 VGT $3,809
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266
 11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,668 OGT $1,748 VGT $2,068 (changed)
 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217 (changed)


----------



## cruiser21

I wonder if they'll offer any of the other  New York  cruises. I'm considering November.


----------



## jbcw66

cruiser21 said:


> I wonder if they'll offer any of the other  New York  cruises. I'm considering November.



Me too.  I am looking for Galveston Thanksgiving cruise.


----------



## cruiser21

jbcw66 said:


> Me too.  I am looking for Galveston Thanksgiving cruise.


We always do Galveston the week after Thanksgiving. My son's been asking if were doing it this year. I guess it's becoming a tradition. I was eyeing the New York cruises.


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(5)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,646 

9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,651
9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $2,329 FLR/O $2,413 FLR/V (new)
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,623

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O $1,757 FLR/V $1,967


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (11)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,646

9/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,679
9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,427 MTO/O $2,511 MTO/V $2,623
9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,329 MTO/O $2,413 MTO/V (new)
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,315 MTO/O $2,399 MTO/V $2,623

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,698
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, MTO/I $1,629 MTO/O $1,741 MTO/V $2,189 
10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O $2,755 MTO/V $3,189 
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,600 MTO/O $2,894 MTO/V $3,776 
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,588 MTO/O $1,658 MTO/V $1,948 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O $1,757 MTO/V $1,967


----------



## houseofduck

No changes to Canadian rates.

*CAN (4)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,814 CAN/V $3,392
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,413 CAN/O $3,773 CAN/V $4,553
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,588 CAN/O $1,663 CAN/V $1,956
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,702 CAN/O $1,762 CAN/V $2,092


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(7)*

 9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2,411 OGT $2,539 VGT $2,777 (changed)

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
 10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT OGT $3,169 VGT $3,809 (changed)
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,668 OGT $1,748 VGT $2,068 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217


----------



## houseofduck

A new MTO discount appeared this morning.

10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $2,993 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

Not many changes today.

*MTO (13)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,646

9/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,679
9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,427 MTO/O $2,511 MTO/V $2,623
9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,329 MTO/O $2,413 MTO/V 
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,315 MTO/O $2,399 MTO/V $2,623

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,698
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, MTO/I $1,629 MTO/O $1,741 MTO/V $2,189 
10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O $2,755 MTO/V $3,189 
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I  MTO/O $3,537 MTO/V $4,273 (new)
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,600 MTO/O $2,894 MTO/V $3,776 
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,993 (new) 
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,588 MTO/O $1,658 MTO/V $1,948 
 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O  MTO/V $1,967 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(5)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,646 

9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,651
9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $2,329 FLR/O $2,413 FLR/V 
9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,623

 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O  FLR/V $1,967 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,814 CAN/V $3,392
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,413 CAN/O $3,773 CAN/V $4,553
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,588 CAN/O $1,663 CAN/V $1,956
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,702 CAN/O $1,762 CAN/V $2,092


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(8)*

9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2,411 OGT $2,539 VGT $2,777 

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT OGT VGT $3,809 (changed) 
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT OGT VGT $3,371 (new) 
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,668 OGT $1,748 VGT $2,068 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217


----------



## OSUZorba

houseofduck said:


> **GT(8)*
> 
> 9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2,411 OGT $2,539 VGT $2,777
> 
> 9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038
> 10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
> 10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT OGT VGT $3,809 (changed)
> 10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266
> 10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT OGT VGT $3,371 (new)
> 11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,668 OGT $1,748 VGT $2,068
> 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217



Man, I can't believe the cost of those Magic cruises.


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(6)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,646

9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,651
 9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, FLR/I $2,329 FLR/O  FLR/V  (changed)

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O  FLR/V $1,967
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,001 FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711 (new)
12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,830 FLR/O $2,006 FLR/V $2,486 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (14)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,646 

9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,427 MTO/O $2,511 MTO/V $2,623 
 9/23/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,329 MTO/O MTO/V (changed)
 10/14/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,484 MTO/O $2,624 MTO/V $2,764 (new)

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,698 
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, MTO/I $1,629 MTO/O $1,741 MTO/V $2,189 
10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O $2,755 MTO/V $3,189
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,600 MTO/O $2,894 MTO/V $3,776
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,993
 11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,287 (new)
11/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,091 (new)
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O $3,537 MTO/V $4,273
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,588 MTO/O $1,658 MTO/V $1,948 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O MTO/V $1,967


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,814 CAN/V $3,392
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,413 CAN/O $3,773 CAN/V $4,553
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,588 CAN/O $1,663 CAN/V $1,956
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,702 CAN/O $1,762 CAN/V $2,092


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(10)*

 9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2,411 OGT  VGT $2,777 (changed)

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038 
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461 
10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT OGT VGT $3,809
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266 
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT OGT VGT $3,371 
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $3,809 OGT $4,001 VGT $4,833 (new)
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,668 OGT $1,748 VGT $2,068  
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $2,131 OGT $2,371 VGT $2,891 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

There's a new (again) FLR that re-appeared last night.

9/16/2017 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FRL/I $2,441 FLR/O $2,525 FLR/V $2,707 (new)

I don't see many changes for the others.  Hoping for more later!


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(12)*

10/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT $1,686 VGT $1,806 (new)
10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,606 OGT $1,686 VGT $1,806 (new)

 9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT VGT $2,777 (changed)

9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, IGT $2,238 OGT $2,398 VGT $3,038
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT OGT VGT $3,809
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266 
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT OGT VGT $3,371 
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $3,809 OGT $4,001 VGT $4,833 
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,668 OGT $1,748 VGT $2,068 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $2,131 OGT $2,371 VGT $2,891


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (13)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,646 

 9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I  MTO/O $2,511 MTO/V (changed) 
10/14/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,484 MTO/O $2,624 MTO/V $2,764

 9/27/2017 Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada and New England Cruise from New York, MTO/I $1,998 MTO/O MTO/V $2,698 (changed)
10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, MTO/I $1,629 MTO/O $1,741 MTO/V $2,189 
10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O $2,755 MTO/V $3,189
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,600 MTO/O $2,894 MTO/V $3,776
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,993 
 11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O MTO/V $3,287 (changed)
 11/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,091 (changed)
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O $3,537 MTO/V $4,273
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,588 MTO/O $1,658 MTO/V $1,948 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O MTO/V $1,967


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(5)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,646 

9/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FRL/I $2,441 FLR/O $2,525 FLR/V $2,707 (new)

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O FLR/V $1,967
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,001 FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711
12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,830 FLR/O $2,006 FLR/V $2,486


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,814 CAN/V $3,392
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,413 CAN/O $3,773 CAN/V $4,553
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,588 CAN/O $1,663 CAN/V $1,956
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,702 CAN/O $1,762 CAN/V $2,092


----------



## houseofduck

Some new discounts appeared to day!

For MTO:
10/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,707 (new)

For FLR:
9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,651 (reappeared)

For *GT:
10/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,554 OGT VGT $2,848 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(7)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,646 

 9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FRL/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,651 (new again)
 9/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FRL/I $2,441 FLR/O $2,525 FLR/V $2,707
 11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,170 (new)

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O FLR/V $1,967
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,001 FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711
12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,830 FLR/O $2,006 FLR/V $2,486


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (14)*

9/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,646
10/2/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,446 MTO/O MTO/V $1,606 (new)

 9/9/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O $2,511 MTO/V $2,623 (changed)
10/14/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,484 MTO/O $2,624 MTO/V $2,764 
10/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,707 (new)

10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, MTO/I $1,629 MTO/O $1,741 MTO/V $2,189  
10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O $2,755 MTO/V $3,189
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,600 MTO/O $2,894 MTO/V $3,776 
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,993  
11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O MTO/V $3,287 
11/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,091 
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O $3,537 MTO/V $4,273 
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,588 MTO/O $1,658 MTO/V $1,948  
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O MTO/V $1,967


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,814 CAN/V $3,392
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,413 CAN/O $3,773 CAN/V $4,553
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,588 CAN/O $1,663 CAN/V $1,956
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,702 CAN/O $1,762 CAN/V $2,092


----------



## Tulip2796

The FLRs are getting closer to the January dates. I'm really hoping for a FLR to come out before the PIF date for the January sailing we have booked. We're iffy about cruising in January bc of the weather so a FLR would make us feel better about it. Crossing fingers.


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(13)*

10/2/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,606 OGT VGT $1,806 (new)
10/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT $1,686 VGT $1,806
10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,606 OGT $1,686 VGT $1,806

9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT $2,539 VGT $2,777 (changed)
10/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,554 OGT VGT $2,848 (new) 


10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT OGT VGT $3,809
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT OGT VGT $3,371
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $3,809 OGT $4,001 VGT $4,833
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,668 OGT $1,748 VGT $2,068
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $2,131 OGT $2,371 VGT $2,891


----------



## Scalemaster34

Tulip2796 said:


> The FLRs are getting closer to the January dates. I'm really hoping for a FLR to come out before the PIF date for the January sailing we have booked. We're iffy about cruising in January bc of the weather so a FLR would make us feel better about it. Crossing fingers.



Have done two Jan cruises... both had really good weather, no problems docking at Castaway Cay.  

But then you just never know with weather...


----------



## n2mm

houseofduck said:


> **GT(13)*
> 
> 
> 
> 9/30/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT $2,539 VGT $2,777 (changed)
> 10/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,554 OGT VGT $2,848 (new)
> 
> 
> That 10/28 is a western cruise, not eastern. Just booked it this week after my 9/9/17 cruise got canceled.  This rate was gone last time I looked. Glad I grabbed it.  Waiting for sept 18 to book a fall 2018 cruise with the 25%. Lots of folks waiting to rebook.



This cruise is really booking up. Lots of us 9/9 canceled cruisers have jumped ship to this one.


----------



## n2mm

I'm wondering if we will see less last minute Vgt cruises pop up.  Rebooking with the 25% off starts Monday.  They extended the booking window now for 90 days and we get a break on our deposit.  Lots of folks are looking at the rest of 2017.  We chose a 2018 cruise.  I would avoid calling dcl on Monday.


----------



## mikiclements

I didn't hear about this.


----------



## n2mm

The 25% discount was given to all the passengers on the canceled cruises last week.  9/9/17 and 9/8/17, 9/11/17.  Also the 2 cruises that got cut short because of Irma.


----------



## mikiclements

n2mm said:


> I'm wondering if we will see less last minute Vgt cruises pop up.  Rebooking with the 25% off starts Monday.  They extended the booking window now for 90 days and we get a break on our deposit.  Lots of folks are looking at the rest of 2017.  We chose a 2018 cruise.  I would avoid calling dcl on Monday.



Which cruises are 25% off for rebooking?


----------



## mikiclements

OH sorry we must have posted at the same time.   Thanks for the info!


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(5)*

10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,526 FLR/O $1,606 FLR/V $1,726 (new)

11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,170

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O FLR/V $1,967
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,001 FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711
12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,830 FLR/O $2,006 FLR/V $2,486


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (15)*

10/2/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,446 MTO/O MTO/V $1,606 
10/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,606 (new)
10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,446 MTO/O $1,526 MTO/V $1,606 (new)

 10/14/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,484 MTO/O  MTO/V (changed)
11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O  MTO/V $3,170 (new)

 10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, MTO/I  MTO/O $1,741 MTO/V $2,189  (changed)
10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O $2,755 MTO/V $3,189
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,600 MTO/O $2,894 MTO/V $3,776 
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,993 
11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O MTO/V $3,287 
 11/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,091 (changed)
 11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $3,201 MTO/O $3,537 MTO/V $4,273 (changed)
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,588 MTO/O $1,658 MTO/V $1,948 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O MTO/V $1,967

11/10/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,170 MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V $2,590 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

No changes for Canadian discounts.

*CAN (4)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,814 CAN/V $3,392
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,413 CAN/O $3,773 CAN/V $4,553
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,588 CAN/O $1,663 CAN/V $1,956
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,702 CAN/O $1,762 CAN/V $2,092


----------



## houseofduck

The DCL site was giving me troubles tonight. I may have missed something!
*
*GT(13)*

10/2/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,606 OGT VGT $1,806 
 10/20/2017 Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT VGT $1,536 (new) 
10/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT $1,686 VGT $1,806
10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,606 OGT $1,686 VGT $1,806


10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT $1,821 OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461
 10/6/2017 Magic, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,913 OGT VGT $3,809 (changed)
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266 
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT OGT VGT $3,371  
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $3,809 OGT $4,001 VGT $4,833 
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,668 OGT $1,748 VGT $2,068  
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $2,131 OGT $2,371 VGT $2,891 

12/1/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,352 OGT $2,632 VGT $2,940 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(8)*

10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,526 FLR/O $1,606 FLR/V $1,726

 11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,213 (changed)
12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,156 (new) 
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,926 (new) 

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O FLR/V $1,967
 12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,673 FLR/O $1,823 FLR/V $2,073 (new)
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,001 FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711
12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,830 FLR/O $2,006 FLR/V $2,486


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (16)*

10/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,606 
10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,446 MTO/O $1,526 MTO/V $1,606

11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,213 (changed)
12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,156 (new) 
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,926 (new) 

10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, MTO/I MTO/O $1,741 MTO/V $2,189 
10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,189 (changed)
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,600 MTO/O $2,894 MTO/V $3,776
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,307 MTO/O $2,503 MTO/V $2,993 (changed)
11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O MTO/V $3,287 
11/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,091
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $3,201 MTO/O $3,537 MTO/V $4,273 
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,588 MTO/O $1,658 MTO/V $1,948
 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O $1,757 MTO/V $1,967 (changed)

11/10/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,170 MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V $2,590 
12/15/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,478 MTO/O $2,898 MTO/V $3,528 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,814 CAN/V $3,392
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,413 CAN/O $3,773 CAN/V $4,553
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,588 CAN/O $1,663 CAN/V $1,956
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,702 CAN/O $1,762 CAN/V $2,092


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(14)*

10/20/2017 Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT VGT $1,536  
10/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT $1,686 VGT $1,806 
10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,606 OGT $1,686 VGT $1,806 

10/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean from Port Canaveral, IGT $2,554 OGT VGT $2,848 (new)

 10/2/2017 Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canadian Coast Cruise from New York, IGT OGT $1,949 VGT $2,461 (changed)
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266  
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT OGT VGT $3,371 
11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,755 OGT VGT (new)
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $3,809 OGT $4,001 VGT $4,833
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,668 OGT $1,748 VGT $2,068 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $2,131 OGT $2,371 VGT $2,891 

12/1/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,352 OGT $2,632 VGT $2,940 
12/15/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,800 OGT $3,290 VGT $4,018 (new)


----------



## OSUZorba

Man 4K for the week BEFORE Christmas? Wow. 

If I wasn't already on a Halloween cruise with RCI, I'd be all over that Fantasy.


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(8)*

 10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $1,606 FLR/V $1,726 (changed)

11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,213
 12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,211 (changed) 
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,926

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O FLR/V $1,967
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,673 FLR/O $1,823 FLR/V $2,073
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,001 FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711
12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,830 FLR/O $2,006 FLR/V $2,486


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (17)*

10/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,606 
 10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O $1,526 MTO/V $1,606 (changed)

 10/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,763 (new)
 11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,213 
 12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,211 (changed) 
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,926 

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,189 
10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,600 MTO/O $2,894 MTO/V $3,776
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,307 MTO/O $2,503 MTO/V $2,993 
 11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,287 (changed)
11/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,091
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $3,201 MTO/O $3,537 MTO/V $4,273 
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,588 MTO/O $1,658 MTO/V $1,948
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O $1,757 MTO/V $1,967

 11/10/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,170 MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V (changed)
12/15/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,478 MTO/O $2,898 MTO/V $3,528


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (4)*

10/14/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $2,552 CAN/O $2,814 CAN/V $3,392
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,413 CAN/O $3,773 CAN/V $4,553
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,588 CAN/O $1,663 CAN/V $1,956
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,702 CAN/O $1,762 CAN/V $2,092


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(14)*

10/20/2017 Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT VGT $1,536 
 10/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT VGT $1,806 (changed)
10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,606 OGT $1,686 VGT $1,806  

 10/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT VGT $2,848 (changed)
12/16/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $3,842 OGT $3,940 VGT $4,178 (new)

10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT OGT VGT $3,371 
11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,755 OGT VGT 
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $3,809 OGT $4,001 VGT $4,833
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,668 OGT $1,748 VGT $2,068 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $2,131 OGT $2,371 VGT $2,891 

12/1/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,352 OGT $2,632 VGT $2,940 
12/15/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,800 OGT $3,290 VGT $4,018


----------



## keaster

I'm thinking the NYC cruises aren't selling too well with all the GT/MTO/CAN rates?


----------



## houseofduck

keaster said:


> I'm thinking the NYC cruises aren't selling too well with all the GT/MTO/CAN rates?



I think you are right.  Same thing happened last year.


----------



## Dug720

I know a lot more people who would be interested if they were here at a time of year school isn't in session. MAYBE when the new ships come on line...


----------



## Msmit002

Dug720 said:


> I know a lot more people who would be interested if they were here at a time of year school isn't in session. MAYBE when the new ships come on line...



Agreed.  Plenty of other lines have ships sailing out of NYC Metro during the summer and they do pretty well.


----------



## houseofduck

The Canadian discounts disappeared last night.  But, there are some new FLR and MTO discounts.


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(10)*

 10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O  FLR/V $1,726 (changed)

 10/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O  FLR/V $2,791 (new, again)
11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $2,877 FLR/V $3,213 (changed)
12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,211
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,926

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O FLR/V $1,967 
12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,515 FLR/O $1,635 FLR/V  (new)
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,673 FLR/O $1,823 FLR/V $2,073 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,001 FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711 
12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,830 FLR/O $2,006 FLR/V $2,486


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (19)*

10/16/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,606 
 10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,606 (changed)

 10/21/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I $2,483 MTO/O MTO/V  (changed)
 11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O $2,877 MTO/V $3,213  (changed)
 12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,735 MTO/O $2,973 MTO/V $3,211 (changed)
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,926

10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,600 MTO/O $2,894 MTO/V $3,776
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,307 MTO/O $2,503 MTO/V $2,993  
11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,287 
11/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,091 
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $3,201 MTO/O $3,537 MTO/V $4,273  
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,588 MTO/O $1,658 MTO/V $1,948 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O $1,757 MTO/V $1,967 
12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,427 MTO/O $1,539 MTO/V $1,747 (new)
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,572 MTO/O $1,713 MTO/V $1,953 (new)
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,891 MTO/O $2,101 MTO/V $2,551 (new)

11/10/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,170 MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V 
12/1/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,170 MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V $2,590 (new)
  12/15/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I  MTO/O $2,898 MTO/V $3,528 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(16)*

10/23/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,606 OGT VGT $1,806 (changed)
10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,606 OGT  VGT $1,806 (changed)

 10/28/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean from Port Canaveral, IGT $2,554 OGT VGT (changed) 
 11/25/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT OGT VGT $2,847 (new)
12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,903 OGT $3,155 VGT $3,421 (new)
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $3,842 OGT $3,940 VGT $4,178

10/21/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,922 OGT $3,258 VGT $4,266
10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT OGT VGT $3,371
11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,755 OGT VGT
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $3,809 OGT $4,001 VGT $4,833
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,668 OGT $1,748 VGT $2,068
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $2,131 OGT $2,371 VGT $2,891
12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $1,942 OGT $2,134 VGT $2,646 (new)

12/1/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,352 OGT $2,632 VGT $2,940
12/15/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston IGT $2,800 OGT $3,290 VGT $4,018


----------



## vertigo235

Fantasy has this available too
7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea    2018-03-17    4703.68    IGT
7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea    2018-03-17    4787.68    OGT
7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea    2018-03-17    4927.68    VGT

Also you appear to have the wrong year on some of your Fantasy cruises.


----------



## vertigo235

*SLEEPER RATES*

01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, Inside $1716.86 / $171.69 | Oceanview $1786.86 / $178.69 | Verandah $2116.86 / $211.69
10/27/2017 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Halloween on the High Seas Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego, Inside $4732.72 / $169.03 | Oceanview $5516.72 / $197.03


----------



## vertigo235

**GT*

10/23/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1606.62 VGT $1806.62
10/30/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1606.62 VGT $1806.62

10/28/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2554.02 OGT $2652.02
11/25/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2847.14
12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2903.14 OGT $3155.14 VGT $3421.14
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3842.20 OGT $3940.20 VGT $4178.20
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4703.68 OGT $4787.68 VGT $4927.68

10/21/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2922.36 OGT $3258.36 VGT $4266.36
10/28/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, VGT $3371.40
11/04/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2755.40
11/18/2017 Disney Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $3809.86 OGT $4001.86 VGT $4833.86
11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1668.94 OGT $1748.94 VGT $2068.94
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, IGT $1777.96 OGT $1857.96 VGT $2217.96
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2131.38 OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $1942.38 OGT $2134.38 VGT $2646.38

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2352.72 OGT $2632.72 VGT $2940.72
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2800.52 OGT $3290.52 VGT $4018.52


----------



## houseofduck

vertigo235 said:


> Fantasy has this available too
> 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea    2018-03-17    4703.68    IGT
> 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea    2018-03-17    4787.68    OGT
> 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea    2018-03-17    4927.68    VGT
> 
> Also you appear to have the wrong year on some of your Fantasy cruises.



Fixed the year on those Fantasy cruises.  I wasn't looking out past January for *GT.  But, even if I had looked, I wouldn't have thought those rates were *GT rates.  I guess it's spring break time and those are discounts for that time of year.

Actually, I just added the March 2018 cruises to my list on 10/11 and those *GT rates were not available at that time!


----------



## vertigo235

houseofduck said:


> Fixed the year on those Fantasy cruises.  I wasn't looking out past January for *GT.  But, even if I had looked, I wouldn't have thought those rates were *GT rates.  I guess it's spring break time and those are discounts for that time of year.



Yes I was surprised as well. 

I have some tricks up my sleeve to find these now, I'll try to contribute to the thread going forward


----------



## houseofduck

Canadian discounts are back again.

*CAN (3)*

11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,443 CAN/O $3,883 CAN/V $4,553
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,603 CAN/O $1,663 CAN/V $1,956
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,702 CAN/O $1,762 CAN/V $2,092


----------



## vertigo235

*GT
10/23/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1606.62 VGT $1806.62
10/30/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1806.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1506.62 OGT $1566.62 VGT $1656.62 (NEW)

10/28/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2554.02 OGT $2652.02 VGT $2848.02
11/25/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2847.14
12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2903.14 OGT $3155.14 VGT $3421.14
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3842.20 OGT $3940.20 VGT $4178.20
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4703.68 OGT $4787.68 VGT $4927.68

10/21/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2922.36 OGT $3258.36 VGT $4266.36
10/28/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, VGT $3371.40
11/04/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2755.40
11/18/2017 Disney Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $3809.86 OGT $4001.86 VGT $4833.86
11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1668.94 OGT $1748.94 VGT $2068.94
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, IGT $1777.96 OGT $1857.96 VGT $2217.96
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2131.38 OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $1942.38 OGT $2134.38 VGT $2646.38

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2352.72 OGT $2632.72 VGT $2940.72
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, OGT $3290.52 VGT $4018.52


----------



## vertigo235

**GT*

10/23/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1606.62 VGT $1806.62
10/30/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1806.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1506.62 OGT $1566.62 VGT $1656.62

10/28/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2554.02 OGT $2652.02 (CHANGED)
11/25/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2847.14
12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2903.14 OGT $3155.14 VGT $3421.14
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3842.20 OGT $3940.20 VGT $4178.20
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4703.68 OGT $4787.68 VGT $4927.68

10/21/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2922.36 OGT $3258.36 VGT $4266.36
10/28/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, VGT $3371.40
11/04/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2755.40
11/18/2017 Disney Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $3809.86 OGT $4001.86 VGT $4833.86
11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1668.94 OGT $1748.94 VGT $2068.94
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, IGT $1777.96 OGT $1857.96 VGT $2217.96
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2131.38 OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $1942.38 OGT $2134.38 VGT $2646.38

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2352.72 OGT $2632.72 VGT $2940.72
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, OGT $3290.52 VGT $4018.52


----------



## vertigo235

**GT 
*
10/23/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1606.62 OGT $1686.62 VGT $1806.62 (CHANGED)
10/30/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1806.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1506.62 OGT $1566.62 VGT $1656.62

10/28/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2554.02 OGT $2652.02
11/25/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2847.14
12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2903.14 OGT $3155.14 VGT $3421.14
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3859.26 OGT $3957.26 VGT $4195.26 (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4703.68 OGT $4787.68 VGT $4927.68

10/21/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2922.36 OGT $3258.36 VGT $4266.36
10/28/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, VGT $3371.40
11/04/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2755.40
11/18/2017 Disney Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $3809.86 OGT $4001.86 VGT $4833.86
11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1615.26 OGT $1695.26 VGT $2015.26 (CHANGED)
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, IGT $1777.96 OGT $1857.96 VGT $2217.96
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2131.38 OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $1942.38 OGT $2134.38 VGT $2646.38

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2352.72 OGT $2632.72 VGT $2940.72
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, OGT $3290.52 VGT $4018.52


----------



## vertigo235

**GT*

10/23/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1606.62 OGT $1686.62 VGT $1806.62
10/30/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1806.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1506.62 OGT $1566.62 VGT $1656.62

10/28/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2554.02 (CHANGED)
11/25/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2847.14
12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2903.14 OGT $3155.14 VGT $3421.14
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3859.26 OGT $3957.26 VGT $4195.26
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4703.68 OGT $4787.68 VGT $4927.68

10/21/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2922.36 OGT $3258.36 VGT $4266.36
10/28/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, VGT $3371.40
11/04/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2755.40
11/18/2017 Disney Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $3809.86 OGT $4001.86 VGT $4833.86
11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1615.26 OGT $1695.26 VGT $2015.26
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, IGT $1777.96 OGT $1857.96 VGT $2217.96
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2131.38 OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $1942.38 OGT $2134.38 VGT $2646.38

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2352.72 OGT $2632.72 VGT $2940.72
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, OGT $3290.52 VGT $4018.52


----------



## vertigo235

**GT*

10/23/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1606.62 OGT $1686.62 VGT $1806.62
10/30/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1606.62 VGT $1806.62 (CHANGED)
12/11/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1686.62 OGT $1766.62 VGT $1886.62 (NEW)
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1506.62 OGT $1566.62 VGT $1656.62

10/28/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2554.02 (CHANGED)
11/25/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2847.14
12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2903.14 OGT $3155.14 VGT $3421.14
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3859.26 OGT $3957.26 VGT $4195.26
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4703.68 OGT $4787.68 VGT $4927.68

10/21/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2922.36 OGT $3258.36 VGT $4266.36
10/28/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, VGT $3371.40
11/04/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2755.40
11/18/2017 Disney Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $3809.86 OGT $4001.86 VGT $4833.86
11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1615.26 OGT $1695.26 VGT $2015.26
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, IGT $1777.96 OGT $1857.96 VGT $2217.96
12/10/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, IGT $1763.50 OGT $1923.50 (NEW)
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2131.38 OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $1942.38 OGT $2134.38 VGT $2646.38

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2352.72 OGT $2632.72 VGT $2940.72
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, OGT $3290.52 VGT $4018.52


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(12)*

10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,726

11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O $2,877 FLR/V $3,213
12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,211
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,926 

 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O $1,757 FLR/V $1,967 (changed)
12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,515 FLR/O $1,635 FLR/V 
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,673 FLR/O $1,823 FLR/V $2,073 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,001 FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711  
12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,830 FLR/O $2,006 FLR/V $2,486 
1/7/2018 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O $1,861 FLR/V $2,011 (new)

1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,125 FLR/O $2,489 FLR/V $3,105 (new)
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $1,979 FLR/O $2,273 FLR/V $2,819 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (17)*

10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,606
11/27/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,526 MTO/O MTO/V $1,726 (new)
12/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,726 MTO/O $1,806 MTO/V $1,926 (new)

11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, MTO/I MTO/O $2,877 MTO/V $3,213
12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,735 MTO/O $2,973 MTO/V $3,211 
 12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,943 (changed)

10/28/2017 Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $2,307 MTO/O $2,503 MTO/V $2,993 
11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,287
11/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,091
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $3,201 MTO/O $3,537 MTO/V $4,273
 11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,535 MTO/O $1,605 MTO/V $1,895 (changed) 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O $1,757 MTO/V $1,967
12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,427 MTO/O $1,539 MTO/V $1,747 
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,572 MTO/O $1,713 MTO/V $1,953 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,891 MTO/O $2,101 MTO/V $2,551

11/10/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,170 MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V 
12/1/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,170 MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V $2,590


----------



## houseofduck

*CAN (3)*

11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, CAN/I $3,443 CAN/O $3,883 CAN/V $4,553
 11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan CAN/I $1,550 CAN/O $1,610 CAN/V $1,902 (changed)
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami CAN/I $1,702 CAN/O $1,762 CAN/V $2,092


----------



## disneymath

Dug720 said:


> I know a lot more people who would be interested if they were here at a time of year school isn't in session. MAYBE when the new ships come on line...



Agree!  We're a Canadian family who would be all over a cruise from NYC in the summer.  It's just not feasible during the school year.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT 
*
Still some IGT and VGT for the 10/23 cruise (we are going on this one), in case anyone wants to snatch them up! 

10/23/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1606.62 VGT $1806.62 (CHANGED)
10/30/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1806.62 (CHANGED)
12/11/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1686.62 OGT $1766.62 VGT $1886.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1506.62 OGT $1566.62 VGT $1656.62

10/28/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2554.02
11/25/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2847.14
12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2903.14 OGT $3155.14 VGT $3421.14
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3859.26 OGT $3957.26 VGT $4195.26
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4703.68 OGT $4787.68 VGT $4927.68

10/21/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2922.36 OGT $3258.36 VGT $4266.36
10/28/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, VGT $3371.40
11/04/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2755.40
11/18/2017 Disney Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $3809.86 OGT $4001.86 VGT $4833.86
11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1615.26 OGT $1695.26 VGT $2015.26
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, IGT $1777.96 OGT $1857.96 VGT $2217.96
12/10/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, IGT $1763.50 OGT $1923.50
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2131.38 OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $1942.38 OGT $2134.38 VGT $2646.38

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2352.72 OGT $2632.72 VGT $2940.72
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, OGT $3290.52 VGT $4018.52


----------



## houseofduck

There's a new (again) MTO

12/15/2015 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $2,898 MTO/V $3,528 (new)


----------



## cruiser21

disneymath said:


> Agree!  We're a Canadian family who would be all over a cruise from NYC in the summer.  It's just not feasible during the school year.


Cruises out of Florida sell during the school season. Why not New York? I think it's because people all over the country will fly to Florida to cruise. It's easy and affordable. Nothing about New York is easy or affordable. I'm sure if it was in the Summer the locals would fill up the ships, but I don't think it's a place where families from all parts of country would go to take a cruise.


----------



## Dug720

cruiser21 said:


> Cruises out of Florida sell during the school season. Why not New York? I think it's because people all over the country will fly to Florida to cruise. It's easy and affordable. Nothing about New York is easy or affordable. I'm sure if it was in the Summer the locals would fill up the ships, but I don't think it's a place where families from all parts of country would go to take a cruise.



Norwegian and RCCL sail out of the area the majority of the year - so people ARE coming in to sail out of NYC. Many people want to come to NYC and make it happen.


----------



## cruiser21

Dug720 said:


> Norwegian and RCCL sail out of the area the majority of the year - so people ARE coming in to sail out of NYC. Many people want to come to NYC and make it happen.


Well it's not attracting the Disney families. Most people would agree with me that NYC is not the most affordable place for a family to take a vacation. It's not a knock on New York many cities are like that. All the places we've traveled as a family Florida has been the most economical. Affordable hotels, flights food, gas, and car rentals. Really no comparison in terms of cost.


----------



## disneymath

cruiser21 said:


> Cruises out of Florida sell during the school season. Why not New York? I think it's because people all over the country will fly to Florida to cruise. It's easy and affordable. Nothing about New York is easy or affordable. I'm sure if it was in the Summer the locals would fill up the ships, but I don't think it's a place where families from all parts of country would go to take a cruise.



I had the opportunity to spend a week in New York a few years ago.  To be honest, I didn't find it to be that much more expensive or complicated than a Disney trip.  We flew in and out of EWR, but stayed about a 10 min walk from Times Square.

it's not just American families that fill Disney ships.  For many Canadians, flights to New York are cheaper than flights to Disney.  And many Canadians, as well as those from states surrounding NY, can cut costs further by driving.  (It's a much longer haul to Florida.)  While not every family necessarily wants to take their kids to NYC for a holiday, I'm sure many would embrace the opportunity to explore the sights for a day or two pre-or-post cruise.

to each their own though.  What would be a great option for me, won't be for ssomeone else.


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(13)*

10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,726

 11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O  FLR/V $3,213 (changed)
12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,211
 12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,943 (changed) 

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O $1,757 FLR/V $1,967
12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,515 FLR/O $1,635 FLR/V 
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,673 FLR/O $1,823 FLR/V $2,073
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,001 FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711 
12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,830 FLR/O $2,006 FLR/V $2,486
1/7/2018 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O $1,861 FLR/V $2,011
1/12/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,590 FLR/O $1,800 FLR/V (new)

1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,125 FLR/O $2,489 FLR/V $3,105
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $1,979 FLR/O $2,273 FLR/V $2,819


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (16)*

10/30/2017 Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,606
11/27/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,526 MTO/O MTO/V $1,726 
12/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,726 MTO/O $1,806 MTO/V $1,926 

12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,735 MTO/O $2,973 MTO/V $3,211
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,943

11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,287
11/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,091
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I $3,201 MTO/O $3,537 MTO/V $4,273
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,535 MTO/O $1,605 MTO/V $1,895 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O $1,757 MTO/V $1,967
12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,427 MTO/O $1,539 MTO/V $1,747
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,572 MTO/O $1,713 MTO/V $1,953
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,891 MTO/O $2,101 MTO/V $2,551

11/10/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,170 MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V $2,590 (changed)
12/1/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,170 MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V $2,590
12/15/2015 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $2,898 MTO/V $3,528 (new again)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(15)*

10/30/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT OGT VGT $1,806
12/11/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,686 OGT $1,766 VGT $1,886
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1,506 OGT $1,566 VGT $1,656

12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2,903 OGT $3,155 VGT $3,421
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3,859 OGT $3,957 VGT $4,195
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4,703 OGT $4,787 VGT $4,927

11/04/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2,755 OGT VGT
11/18/2017 Disney Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $3,809 OGT $4,001 VGT $4,833
11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1,615 OGT $1,695 VGT $2,015
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217
12/10/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, IGT $1,763 OGT $1,923 VGT
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2,131 OGT $2,371 VGT $2,891
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $1,942 OGT $2,134 VGT $2,646

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2,352 OGT $2,632 VGT $2,940
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, IGT OGT $3,290 VGT $4,018


----------



## houseofduck

Canadian discounts have disappeared again.


----------



## cruiser21

disneymath said:


> I had the opportunity to spend a week in New York a few years ago.  To be honest, I didn't find it to be that much more expensive or complicated than a Disney trip.  We flew in and out of EWR, but stayed about a 10 min walk from Times Square.
> 
> it's not just American families that fill Disney ships.  For many Canadians, flights to New York are cheaper than flights to Disney.  And many Canadians, as well as those from states surrounding NY, can cut costs further by driving.  (It's a much longer haul to Florida.)  While not every family necessarily wants to take their kids to NYC for a holiday, I'm sure many would embrace the opportunity to explore the sights for a day or two pre-or-post cruise.
> 
> to each their own though.  What would be a great option for me, won't be for ssomeone else.


I'm sure many would embrace it, but for some reason they are not. I've never had as much trouble finding a hotel in any city as I have in New York. If you don't believe me try finding hotels near time square that allow 5 in a room for a reasonable price. If you find one get back to me on that. NYC is great place to visit, but please don't  don't pretend it's not expensive for a family.
New Yorkers telling me NYC isn't expensive would be like me telling people Phoenix isn't hot in the Summer.


----------



## vertigo235

Back from our cruise so I'll be back to *GT alerts, in the meantime here is a new one.

01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 VGT $1716.86


----------



## houseofduck

vertigo235 said:


> Back from our cruise so I'll be back to *GT alerts, in the meantime here is a new one.
> 
> 01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 VGT $1716.86



I saw that one a couple of days ago, but it disappeared when I looked yesterday and this morning.  Not sure what that means...


----------



## vertigo235

That is odd but I have seen them so that for some reason. Not sure why either.


----------



## disneymath

cruiser21 said:


> I'm sure many would embrace it, but for some reason they are not. I've never had as much trouble finding a hotel in any city as I have in New York. If you don't believe me try finding hotels near time square that allow 5 in a room for a reasonable price. If you find one get back to me on that. NYC is great place to visit, but please don't  don't pretend it's not expensive for a family.
> New Yorkers telling me NYC isn't expensive would be like me telling people Phoenix isn't hot in the Summer.



Many of us have commented on this thread and others that it's the timing that's keeping us from booking DCL out of NYC.  Not saying that's the only reason, but Also not a stretch to think that it is a big reason for many non-DISboard families too.

For the record, I'm not a New Yorker, nor did I say NYC was inexpensive, I said (based on my one experience) that I found it was no more expensive than Disney ... which is where I would stay pre/post a Port Canaveral cruise.

(To those just here for the discount info, apologies for temporarily going off topic.)


----------



## cruiser21

disneymath said:


> Many of us have commented on this thread and others that it's the timing that's keeping us from booking DCL out of NYC.  Not saying that's the only reason, but Also not a stretch to think that it is a big reason for many non-DISboard families too.
> 
> For the record, I'm not a New Yorker, nor did I say NYC was inexpensive, I said (based on my one experience) that I found it was no more expensive than Disney ... which is where I would stay pre/post a Port Canaveral cruise.
> 
> (To those just here for the discount info, apologies for temporarily going off topic.)


I was just throwing that out there as a reason the cruises don't sell. I really don't know. A lot of schools have Fall breaks in Oct and most people seem to choose Florida or Cali over NYC. Just an observation. Even the Jersey week cruise had discounts. Maybe people would rather go actually go to WDW then take a cruise to there. Anyway. It doesn't seem to be working out for them It will be interesting to see if the Bermuda itineraries sell better.


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

cruiser21 said:


> I was just throwing that out there as a reason the cruises don't sell. I really don't know. A lot of schools have Fall breaks in Oct and most people seem to choose Florida or Cali over NYC. Just an observation. Even the Jersey week cruise had discounts. Maybe people would rather go actually go to WDW then take a cruise to there. Anyway. It doesn't seem to be working out for them It will be interesting to see if the Bermuda itineraries sell better.


I think it’s all about pricing. Our sailing never increased in price, but filled up quickly once discounts were offered. I don’t think we would have done it without the benefit of the OBB.


----------



## cruiser21

WishUponAStarryNight said:


> I think it’s all about pricing. Our sailing never increased in price, but filled up quickly once discounts were offered. I don’t think we would have done it without the benefit of the OBB.


Could be. They did lower the prices from 2016 to 2017. Itinerary probably plays a factor. Unless you live close to NYC or want to tour NYC I don't think this is a itinerary that would attract a lot of people.  The free ticket to WDW is nice, but I still think most people would rather head to Florida and down to the Caribbean.  I would like to do one of the cruises to Quebec next year. They don't seem to be selling. I'll probably wait for GT rates rather then use my OBB. I think the reason the Quebec cruises won't sell other then cost is because they are one way. Getting to and from Quebec is not easy. Most people will have to fly in and out of Montreal and take a train or bus.


----------



## disneymath

cruiser21 said:


> I was just throwing that out there as a reason the cruises don't sell. I really don't know. A lot of schools have Fall breaks in Oct and most people seem to choose Florida or Cali over NYC. Just an observation. Even the Jersey week cruise had discounts. Maybe people would rather go actually go to WDW then take a cruise to there. Anyway. It doesn't seem to be working out for them It will be interesting to see if the Bermuda itineraries sell better.



Ah ok ... gonna throw fall weather into the mix as another reason then.  Fall in the northeast is not always pleasant (leans toward winter-like), whereas hurricane season aside, fall weather in Florida is generally pretty nice.

Not so much interested in cruising NYC to Florida or the Caribbean ... the Canada coast and Bermuda itineraries are the ones that interest me most.


----------



## houseofduck

Quite a few new MTOs just appeared!

*MTO (25)*

11/27/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,526 MTO/O MTO/V $1,726
12/1/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,446 MTO/O $1,506 MTO/V $1,566 (new)
12/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,726 MTO/O  MTO/V $1,926 (changed)
12/8/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,356 MTO/O  MTO/V $1,506 (new)
12/11/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,606 MTO/O  $1,686 MTO/V $1,806 (new)
12/15/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,416 MTO/O $1,476 MTO/V $1,566 (new)
12/18/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,206 MTO/O  MTO/V $2,406 (new)

11/4/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O $2,877 MTO/V (changed)
12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,735 MTO/O $2,973 MTO/V $3,211
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,943

11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,287
11/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $2,447 MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,091
 11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $4,273 (changed)
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,535 MTO/O $1,605 MTO/V $1,895
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O $1,757 MTO/V $1,967
12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,427 MTO/O $1,539 MTO/V $1,747
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,572 MTO/O $1,713 MTO/V $1,953
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,891 MTO/O $2,101 MTO/V $2,551
1/7/2018 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $1,591 MTO/O $1,751 MTO/V $2,011 (new)

 11/10/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,170 MTO/O  MTO/V (changed)
 12/1/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I  MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V $2,590 (changed)
12/15/2015 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $2,898 MTO/V $3,528
1/9/2018 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan MTO/I $1,096 MTO/O $1,136 MTO/V $1,336 (new)
1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,999 MTO/O $2,335 MTO/V $2,909 (new)
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,852 MTO/O $2,133 MTO/V $2,637 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

**GT(18)*

12/11/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,686 OGT $1,766 VGT $1,886 
12/15/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $1,506 OGT $1,566 VGT $1,656 

11/25/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT  OGT  VGT $2,847 (new again)
12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,903 OGT $3,155 VGT $3,421 
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $3,859 OGT $3,957 VGT $4,195 
3/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $4,703 OGT $4,787 VGT $4,927 

11/4/2017 Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $2,755 OGT VGT  
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $3,809 OGT $4,001 VGT $4,833
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan IGT $1,615 OGT $1,695 VGT $2,015 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami IGT $1,777 OGT $1,857 VGT $2,217 
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami IGT $1,763 OGT $1,923 VGT 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $2,131 OGT $2,371 VGT $2,891 
12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami IGT $1,942 OGT $2,134 VGT $2,646 

12/1/2017  Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2,352 OGT $2,632 VGT $2,940 
 12/15/2017  Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, IGT OGT  VGT $4,018 (changed)
1/9/2018 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan IGT $1,396 OGT $1,456 VGT $1,716 (new)
1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,251 OGT $2,643 VGT $3,301 (new)
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,091 OGT $2,413 VGT $2,987 (new)


----------



## vertigo235

2 more dream cruises 

*GT

12/04/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2126.62 (NEW)
12/11/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1686.62 OGT $1766.62 VGT $1886.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1506.62 OGT $1566.62 VGT $1656.62
12/26/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2286.62 OGT $2346.62 VGT $2436.62 (NEW)

11/25/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2847.14
12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2903.14 OGT $3155.14 VGT $3421.14
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3859.26 OGT $3957.26 VGT $4195.26
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4703.68 OGT $4787.68 VGT $4927.68

11/04/2017 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $2755.40
11/18/2017 Disney Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $3809.86 OGT $4001.86 VGT $4833.86
11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1615.26 OGT $1695.26 VGT $2015.26
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, IGT $1777.96 OGT $1857.96 VGT $2217.96
12/10/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, IGT $1763.50 OGT $1923.50
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2131.38 OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $1942.38 OGT $2134.38 VGT $2646.38

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2352.72 OGT $2632.72 VGT $2940.72
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, VGT $4018.52 
01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 VGT $1716.86
01/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2251.38 OGT $2643.38 VGT $3301.38 
01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2091.84 OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84


----------



## vertigo235

**GT*

12/04/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2126.62
12/11/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1686.62 OGT $1766.62 VGT $1886.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1656.62 (CHANGED)
12/26/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2286.62 OGT $2346.62 VGT $2436.62

11/25/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2847.14
12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2903.14 OGT $3155.14 VGT $3421.14
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3859.26 OGT $3957.26 VGT $4195.26
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4703.68 OGT $4787.68 VGT $4927.68

11/18/2017 Disney Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $3809.86 OGT $4001.86 (CHANGED)
11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1615.26 OGT $1695.26 VGT $2015.26
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, IGT $1777.96 OGT $1857.96 VGT $2217.96
12/10/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, IGT $1763.50 OGT $1923.50
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2131.38 OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $1942.38 OGT $2134.38 VGT $2646.38

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, IGT $2352.72 OGT $2632.72 VGT $2940.72
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, VGT $4018.52
01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 VGT $1716.86
01/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2251.38 OGT $2643.38 VGT $3301.38
01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2091.84 OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84


----------



## pclvnmcky88

I see that you updated the MTO prices on Wednesday. I have been waiting for the 12/22 4-night on the Dream to come up on the list. Do you think it might on the next go around?


----------



## houseofduck

pclvnmcky88 said:


> I see that you updated the MTO prices on Wednesday. I have been waiting for the 12/22 4-night on the Dream to come up on the list. Do you think it might on the next go around?



Quite a few MTO discounts were released this week.  I looked at availability on the 12/22 Dream cruise.  Compared to the 12/18 Dream cruise, it doesn't have many staterooms available.  Being that the 12/22 cruise includes Christmas day and has limited availability, I don't think it is likely to get a discount.  I could be wrong though!


----------



## pclvnmcky88

houseofduck said:


> Quite a few MTO discounts were released this week.  I looked at availability on the 12/22 Dream cruise.  Compared to the 12/18 Dream cruise, it doesn't have many staterooms available.  Being that the 12/22 cruise includes Christmas day and has limited availability, I don't think it is likely to get a discount.  I could be wrong though!



That's what I'm afraid of honestly. I've been waiting for that cruise for quite some time and the availability just dwindles so I'm beginning to think that it won't get a discount. I know last year there were cruises over Christmas that were discounted. Not sure how long I should give it before I change my plans!


----------



## houseofduck

New FLRs!
*
FLR(13)*

12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,943 
 1/13/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,974 FLR/O FLR/V $3,296 (new)
1/20/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,945 FLR/O FLR/V $3,211 (new)

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I $1,587 FLR/O $1,757 FLR/V $1,967 
12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,515 FLR/O $1,635 FLR/V 
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,673 FLR/O $1,823 FLR/V $2,073 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,001 FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711 
 12/20/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,830 FLR/O  FLR/V $2,486 (changed)
1/7/2018 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O $1,861 FLR/V $2,011
1/12/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,590 FLR/O $1,800 FLR/V 

1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,125 FLR/O $2,489 FLR/V $3,105 
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $1,979 FLR/O $2,273 FLR/V $2,819
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,117 FLR/O $2,481 FLR/V $3,097 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (22)*

11/27/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,526 MTO/O MTO/V $1,726
12/1/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,446 MTO/O $1,506 MTO/V $1,566
12/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,726 MTO/O MTO/V $1,926
12/8/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,356 MTO/O MTO/V $1,506
12/11/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,606 MTO/O $1,686 MTO/V $1,806
 12/15/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,416 MTO/O  MTO/V $1,566 (changed)
12/18/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,206 MTO/O MTO/V $2,406

12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,735 MTO/O $2,973 MTO/V (changed)
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,943

11/11/2017 Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I  MTO/O $2,741 MTO/V $3,091 (changed)
11/18/2017 Magic, 8-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York with Marvel Day at Sea, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $4,273
11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,535 MTO/O $1,605 MTO/V $1,895 
12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I $1,587 MTO/O $1,757 MTO/V $1,967 
12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,427 MTO/O $1,539 MTO/V $1,747
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,572 MTO/O $1,713 MTO/V $1,953 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,891 MTO/O $2,101 MTO/V $2,551 
1/7/2018 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I $1,591 MTO/O $1,751 MTO/V $2,011

12/1/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V $2,590 
12/15/2015 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $2,898 MTO/V $3,528
1/9/2018 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan MTO/I $1,096 MTO/O $1,136 MTO/V $1,336
1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,999 MTO/O $2,335 MTO/V $2,909 
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,852 MTO/O $2,133 MTO/V $2,637


----------



## SeeDisney

subscribing!!!!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT*

12/04/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2126.62
12/11/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1686.62 OGT $1766.62 VGT $1886.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1656.62
12/18/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2526.62 (NEW)
12/26/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2286.62 OGT $2346.62 VGT $2436.62

12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2903.14 OGT $3155.14 (CHANGED)
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3859.26 OGT $3957.26 VGT $4195.26
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4697.56 OGT $4781.56 VGT $4921.56 (CHANGED)

11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1615.26 OGT $1695.26 VGT $2015.26
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, VGT $2185.36 (CHANGED)
12/10/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, IGT $1763.50 OGT $1923.50
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2131.38 OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, VGT $2646.38 (CHANGED)

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, OGT $2632.72 VGT $2940.72 (CHANGED)
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, OGT $3290.52 VGT $4018.52 (CHANGED)
01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 VGT $1716.86
01/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2251.38 OGT $2643.38 VGT $3301.38
01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2091.84 OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(13)*

12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,211 (new again)
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,943 
1/13/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,974 FLR/O FLR/V $3,296 
1/20/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,945 FLR/O FLR/V $3,211

 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I  FLR/O  FLR/V $1,967 (changed)
12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,515 FLR/O $1,635 FLR/V  
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,673 FLR/O $1,823 FLR/V $2,073 
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $2,001 FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711 
1/7/2018 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O $1,861 FLR/V (changed)
1/12/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,590 FLR/O $1,800 FLR/V

1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,125 FLR/O $2,489 FLR/V $3,105 
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $1,979 FLR/O $2,273 FLR/V $2,819
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,117 FLR/O $2,481 FLR/V $3,097


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (22)*

11/27/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,526 MTO/O MTO/V $1,726 
 12/1/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $1,566 (changed) 
 12/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,726 MTO/O $1,806 MTO/V $1,926 (changed)
12/8/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,356 MTO/O MTO/V $1,506 
12/11/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,606 MTO/O $1,686 MTO/V $1,806 
12/15/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,416 MTO/O MTO/V $1,566 
12/18/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,206 MTO/O MTO/V $2,406 

 12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,735  MTO/O $2,973 MTO/V $3,211 (changed)
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,943 

11/26/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan MTO/I $1,535 MTO/O $1,605 MTO/V $1,895 
 12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $1,967 (changed)
 12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,427 MTO/O $1,539 MTO/V $1,747 
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I $1,572 MTO/O $1,713 MTO/V $1,953 
 12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I  MTO/O $2,101 MTO/V $2,551 (changed) 
 1/7/2018 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea MTO/I  MTO/O $1,751 MTO/V (changed)
1/12/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,590 MTO/O $1,800 MTO/V $2,010 (new)

 12/1/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I $2,170 MTO/O $2,310 MTO/V $2,590 (changed)
12/15/2015 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O $2,898 MTO/V $3,528 
1/9/2018 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan MTO/I $1,096 MTO/O $1,136 MTO/V $1,336 
1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,999 MTO/O $2,335 MTO/V $2,909 
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,852 MTO/O $2,133 MTO/V $2,637
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,991 MTO/O $2,327 MTO/V $2,901 (new)


----------



## vertigo235

**GT*

12/04/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2126.62
12/11/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1886.62 (CHANGED)
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1656.62
12/18/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2526.62
12/26/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2286.62 OGT $2346.62 VGT $2436.62
01/08/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2126.62 OGT $2166.62 VGT $2206.62 (NEW)

12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2903.14 OGT $3155.14
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3859.26 OGT $3957.26 VGT $4195.26
01/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3100.20 OGT $3156.20 VGT $3324.20 (NEW)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4697.56 OGT $4781.56 VGT $4921.56

11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1615.26 OGT $1695.26 VGT $2015.26
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, VGT $2185.36
12/10/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, IGT $1763.50 OGT $1923.50
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, IGT $2131.38 OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, VGT $2646.38

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, OGT $2632.72 VGT $2940.72
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, VGT $4018.52 (CHANGED)
01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 VGT $1716.86
01/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2251.38 OGT $2643.38 VGT $3301.38
01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2091.84 OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84


----------



## vertigo235

Added another new fantasy cruise to the list above. 

01/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3100.20 OGT $3156.20 VGT $3324.20 (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

Happy Thanksgiving! Another new Fantasy cruise. 

02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3129.62 OGT $3213.62 VGT $3465.62


----------



## houseofduck

And a new MTO for Thanksgiving!

1/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,128 (new)


----------



## vertigo235

Here is the full *GT Update

12/04/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2126.62
12/11/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1886.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1656.62
12/18/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2526.62
12/26/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2286.62 OGT $2346.62 VGT $2436.62
01/08/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2126.62 OGT $2166.62 VGT $2206.62

12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, OGT $3155.14 VGT $3421.14 (CHANGED)
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3859.26 OGT $3957.26 (CHANGED)
01/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3100.20 VGT $3324.20 (CHANGED)
02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3129.62 OGT $3213.62 VGT $3465.62 (NEW)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4697.56 OGT $4781.56 VGT $4921.56

11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1615.26 OGT $1695.26 VGT $2015.26
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, VGT $2185.36
12/10/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, IGT $1763.50 OGT $1923.50 VGT $2203.50 (CHANGED)
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, VGT $2891.38 (CHANGED)
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, VGT $2646.38

01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 VGT $1716.86
01/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2251.38 OGT $2643.38 VGT $3301.38
01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2091.84 OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84


----------



## vertigo235

Quite a few changes today , including 2 new ones. 

*GT

12/04/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2126.62
12/11/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1886.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1656.62
12/18/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2526.62
12/26/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2286.62 OGT $2346.62 VGT $2436.62
01/08/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, OGT $2166.62 VGT $2206.62 (CHANGED)

12/02/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, OGT $3155.14 VGT $3421.14
12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3859.26 OGT $3957.26 VGT $4195.26 (CHANGED)
01/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, VGT $3379.14 (NEW)
01/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3100.20 VGT $3324.20
02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3129.62 OGT $3213.62 VGT $3465.62
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 OGT $3773.56 VGT $4095.56 (NEW)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56 (CHANGED)
11/26/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, IGT $1615.26 OGT $1695.26 VGT $2015.26
12/01/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, VGT $2185.36
12/10/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, IGT $1763.50 OGT $1923.50 VGT $2203.50
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, VGT $2891.38
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, VGT $2646.38

12/01/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, VGT $2940.72 (CHANGED)
12/15/2017 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, VGT $4018.52
01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 VGT $1716.86
01/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2251.38 OGT $2643.38 VGT $3301.38
01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2091.84 OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84


----------



## vertigo235

A new *GT for the Magic

01/07/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, OGT $1971.24 VGT $2131.24


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (18)*

12/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,926 (changed)
12/8/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $1,506 (changed) 
12/11/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,606 MTO/O  MTO/V $1,806 (changed)
12/15/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $1,566 (changed) 
12/18/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,206 MTO/O MTO/V $2,406 

 12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $3,211 (changed)
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,943 
1/27/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,128 (new)

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,967 
 12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,747 (changed)
 12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I MTO/O $1,713 MTO/V $1,953 (changed)
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I MTO/O $2,101 MTO/V $2,551 
1/12/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,590 MTO/O $1,800 MTO/V $2,010 

 12/1/2017 Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,590 (changed)
1/9/2018 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan MTO/I $1,096 MTO/O $1,136 MTO/V $1,336 
1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,999 MTO/O $2,335 MTO/V $2,909 
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,852 MTO/O $2,133 MTO/V $2,637
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,991 MTO/O $2,327 MTO/V $2,901


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(11)*

12/2/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,211 
12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,943 
1/13/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,974 FLR/O FLR/V $3,296 
1/20/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,945 FLR/O FLR/V $3,211

12/1/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $1,967 
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I  FLR/O $1,823 FLR/V $2,073 (changed)
 12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I  FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711 (changed)
1/12/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,590 FLR/O $1,800 FLR/V

1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,125 FLR/O $2,489 FLR/V $3,105 
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $1,979 FLR/O $2,273 FLR/V $2,819
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,117 FLR/O $2,481 FLR/V $3,097


----------



## OKW Lover

Wanted to say thanks to the contributors on this thread.  Very helpful!  

Does anybody find it strange that there are so few Dream cruises popping up?


----------



## Trera

OKW Lover said:


> Wanted to say thanks to the contributors on this thread.  Very helpful!
> 
> Does anybody find it strange that there are so few Dream cruises popping up?


No. The Dream cruises fill almost to capacity for all sailings. I think the price point makes them very attractive and the short durations allow families to do WDW and a cruise on the same vacation.


----------



## DisneyDream2B

Hi,
Does anyone here know if MTO rates typically follow GT or Florida rates?  Just wondering how likely a recent GT rate is likely to have MTO added later.  I don't think you can change a GT to MTO after booking and PIF, without a penalty?
Thanks!
Greatly appreciate the time, energy, and experience on this site!


----------



## houseofduck

DisneyDream2B said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone here know if MTO rates typically follow GT or Florida rates?  Just wondering how likely a recent GT rate is likely to have MTO added later.  I don't think you can change a GT to MTO after booking and PIF, without a penalty?
> Thanks!
> Greatly appreciate the time, energy, and experience on this site!



It used to be that *GTs would come out before MTO and FLR rates, but, lately, it hasn't happened this way.  Sometimes, the *GTs are first.  Other times, the MTO and FLR rates appear first.


----------



## houseofduck

OKW Lover said:


> Wanted to say thanks to the contributors on this thread.  Very helpful!
> 
> Does anybody find it strange that there are so few Dream cruises popping up?



I actually was surprised by the number of Dream cruises available for MTO this year.  There were 7 at one point recently.  There are also *GT Dream discounts.  It's only FLR that hasn't had Dream discounts.  In the past, there were times of the year where Dream discounts were very rare.  Other times, the Dream discounts were plentiful.  Last summer or the summer before, I remember almost every Dream cruise had a discount.


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(10)*

12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,943 
1/13/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,974 FLR/O FLR/V $3,296 
1/20/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,945 FLR/O FLR/V $3,211

12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $1,823 FLR/V $2,073
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $2,201 FLR/V $2,711
1/12/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I  FLR/O $1,800 FLR/V (changed)
1/26/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I $1,590 FLR/O $1,780 FLR/V $1,970 (new)

1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,125 FLR/O $2,489 FLR/V $3,105 
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $1,979 FLR/O $2,273 FLR/V $2,819
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,117 FLR/O $2,481 FLR/V $3,097


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (16)*

12/4/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $1,806 MTO/V $1,926 (changed)
12/8/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,506
12/11/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,606 MTO/O $1,686 MTO/V $1,806 (changed)
12/15/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O $1,476 MTO/V $1,566 (changed)
12/18/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,206 MTO/O MTO/V $2,406

12/16/2017 Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime WESTERN Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,943
1/27/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,128

12/6/2017 Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,747
12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I MTO/O $1,713 MTO/V $1,953
12/15/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I MTO/O $2,101 MTO/V $2,551
 1/12/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I  MTO/O  MTO/V $2,010 (changed)
1/17/2018 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I $1,386 MTO/O $1,466 MTO/V (new)

1/9/2018 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan MTO/I $1,096 MTO/O $1,136 MTO/V $1,336
1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,999 MTO/O $2,335 MTO/V $2,909
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,852 MTO/O $2,133 MTO/V $2,637
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,991 MTO/O $2,327 MTO/V $2,901


----------



## Shanti

OKW Lover said:


> Does anybody find it strange that there are so few Dream cruises popping up?


The Dream is probably DCL's most popular ship (in terms of consistently getting the ship filled), due to the short cruises being relatively affordable and easy for families to schedule & combine with WDW, and due to all of the bells and whistles the Dream-class ships are known for.


----------



## houseofduck

A new MTO this morning...

2/18/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,916  MTO/O $2,958 MTO/V $3,868 (new)


----------



## vertigo235

*Latest *GT*

12/11/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1886.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, OGT $1566.62 VGT $1656.62 (CHANGED)
12/18/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2526.62
12/26/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2286.62 VGT $2436.62 (CHANGED)
01/08/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, OGT $2166.62 VGT $2206.62
01/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1806.62 (NEW)

12/16/2017 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3859.26 OGT $3957.26 (CHANGED)
01/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, VGT $3379.14
01/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3088.94 (CHANGED)
02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3116.94 OGT $3200.94 VGT $3452.94 (CHANGED)
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 OGT $3773.56 VGT $4095.56
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56

12/10/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, VGT $2203.50 (CHANGED)
12/15/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, OGT $2371.38 VGT $2891.38 (CHANGED)
12/20/2017 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, VGT $2646.38

01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 VGT $1716.86
01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2091.84 OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84
01/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2243.18 OGT $2635.18 VGT $3293.18 (NEW)


----------



## houseofduck

And a few new FLRs...

*FLR(10)*

1/13/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,974 FLR/O FLR/V $3,296
1/20/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,945 FLR/O FLR/V $3,211

 12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,073 (changed)
1/26/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $1,780 FLR/V $1,970 (changed)

1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,125 FLR/O $2,489 FLR/V $3,105
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $1,979 FLR/O $2,273 FLR/V $2,819
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,117 FLR/O $2,481 FLR/V $3,097
2/4/2018 Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,461 FLR/O $1,541 FLR/V (new)
2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,916 FLR/O $2,958 FLR/V $3,868 (new)
3/4/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,650 FLR/O $2,692 FLR/V $3,448 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

And MTOs...
*
MTO (13)*

12/11/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,606 MTO/O $1,686 MTO/V $1,806
12/15/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,566 (changed) 
12/18/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,206 MTO/O MTO/V $2,406

1/27/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,116


12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,953 (changed)
1/17/2018 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I  MTO/O $1,466 MTO/V (changed)

1/9/2018 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan MTO/I $1,096 MTO/O $1,136 MTO/V $1,336
1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,999 MTO/O $2,335 MTO/V $2,909
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,852 MTO/O $2,133 MTO/V $2,637
 1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,991 MTO/O $2,327 MTO/V (changed)
2/4/2018 Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,461 MTO/O $1,541 MTO/V $1,909 (new)
2/11/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,701 MTO/O $2,855 MTO/V $2,457 (new)
2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,916 MTO/O $2,958 MTO/V $3,868 (new)


----------



## ironz

houseofduck said:


> And MTOs...
> *
> MTO (13)*
> 
> *1/17/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I  MTO/O $1,466 MTO/V (changed)*
> 
> )



That cruise on the Magic is s 4 night cruise.  Just FYI.
Thanks for posting all the updates!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT *

12/11/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1886.62
12/15/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, OGT $1566.62 VGT $1656.62
12/18/2017 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2526.62
12/26/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2286.62 VGT $2436.62
01/08/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, OGT $2166.62 VGT $2206.62
01/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1806.62

01/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, VGT $3379.14
01/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3088.94
02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3116.94 OGT $3200.94 VGT $3452.94
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 OGT $3773.56 VGT $4095.56
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56

12/10/2017 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, VGT $2203.50

01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 VGT $1716.86
01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84 (CHANGED)
01/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2243.18 OGT $2635.18 VGT $3293.18
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2855.56 OGT $3023.56 VGT $3681.56 (NEW)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (16)*

12/11/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,606 MTO/O $1,686 MTO/V $1,806
12/15/2017 Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,566 
12/18/2017 Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,206 MTO/O MTO/V $2,406

1/13/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,158 (new)
1/20/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,763 MTO/O MTO/V $3,015 (new) 
1/27/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,116
2/24/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,117 (new)

12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $1,953
1/17/2018 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O $1,466 MTO/V

1/9/2018 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan MTO/I $1,096 MTO/O $1,136 MTO/V $1,336
1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,999 MTO/O $2,335 MTO/V $2,909
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,852 MTO/O $2,133 MTO/V $2,637
 1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,991 MTO/O $2,327 MTO/V $2,901 (changed)
2/4/2018 Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,461 MTO/O $1,541 MTO/V $1,909
2/11/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,701 MTO/O $2,855 MTO/V $2,457
2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,916 MTO/O $2,958 MTO/V $3,868


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(12)*

1/13/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,974 FLR/O $3,130 FLR/V $3,296 (changed)
1/20/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,945 FLR/O FLR/V $3,211
2/10/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,974 FLR/O FLR/V $3,256 (new)
2/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I  FLR/O FLR/V $3,605 (new)

12/10/2017 Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $2,073 
1/26/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $1,780 FLR/V $1,970 

1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,125 FLR/O $2,489 FLR/V $3,105
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $1,979 FLR/O $2,273 FLR/V $2,819
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,117 FLR/O $2,481 FLR/V $3,097
 2/4/2018 Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,461 FLR/O $1,541 FLR/V $1,909 (changed)
2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,916 FLR/O $2,958 FLR/V $3,868 
3/4/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,650 FLR/O  FLR/V $3,448 (changed)


----------



## vertigo235

**GT*

12/26/2017 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2286.62 (CHANGED)
01/08/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2206.62 (CHANGED)
01/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1806.62

01/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, VGT $3379.14
01/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3088.94 VGT $3312.94 (CHANGED)
02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3116.94 OGT $3200.94 VGT $3452.94
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 OGT $3773.56 VGT $4095.56
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56

01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 VGT $1716.86
01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84
01/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2243.18 OGT $2635.18 VGT $3293.18
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2855.56 OGT $3023.56 VGT $3681.56


----------



## vertigo235

**GT*

01/08/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $2206.62
01/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1806.62

01/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, VGT $3379.14
01/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3088.94 VGT $3312.94
02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3116.94 VGT $3452.94 (CHANGED)
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 OGT $3773.56 VGT $4095.56
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56

01/21/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $1941.24 (NEW)

01/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, IGT $1396.86 OGT $1456.86 (CHANGED)
01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2091.84 OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84 (CHANGED)
01/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2243.18 OGT $2635.18 VGT $3293.18
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2855.56 OGT $3023.56 VGT $3681.56
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3294.52 OGT $3364.52 VGT $4400.52 (NEW)
02/25/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2598.92 OGT $2878.92 VGT $3354.92 (NEW)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(12)*

1/13/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,974 FLR/O $3,130 FLR/V $3,296
1/20/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,945 FLR/O FLR/V $3,211
 2/10/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I  FLR/O FLR/V $3,256 (changed)
2/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,605
3/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,347 (new)

1/26/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $1,780 FLR/V $1,970 

 1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I FLR/O $2,489 FLR/V $3,105 (changed)
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $1,979 FLR/O $2,273 FLR/V $2,819
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,117 FLR/O $2,481 FLR/V $3,097
2/4/2018 Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,461 FLR/O FLR/V $1,909 (changed)
 2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,916 FLR/O  FLR/V (changed) 
 3/4/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,650 FLR/O FLR/V (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (14)*

1/13/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,158 
1/20/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,763 MTO/O MTO/V $3,015 
1/27/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,116
2/10/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,046 (new)
2/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I  MTO/O MTO/V $3,605 (new)
2/24/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,117 

1/17/2018 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O $1,466 MTO/V

 1/9/2018 Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan MTO/I $1,096 MTO/O $1,136 MTO/V (changed)
 1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I  MTO/O $2,335 MTO/V $2,909 (changed)
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,852 MTO/O $2,133 MTO/V $2,637
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,991 MTO/O $2,327 MTO/V $2,901 
 2/4/2018 Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,461 MTO/O  MTO/V $1,909 (changed)
2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,916 MTO/O $2,958 MTO/V $3,868
3/4/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,650 MTO/O $2,692 MTO/V $3,448 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

There's a new MTO tonight...

2/11/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,701 MTO/O $2,855 MTO/V $3,457 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

Another Christmas present for MTO.

3/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $4,151 MTO/O $4,235 MTO/V $4,347 (new)


----------



## n2mm

houseofduck said:


> There's a new MTO tonight...
> 
> 2/11/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,701 MTO/O $2,855 MTO/V $3,457 (new)



I booked OV cabin for 2 on this one.  I booked in February 2017 and paid $2714 with the onboard booking 10% discount plus the $200 obc.  This was a nice comparison though.  Nice to see I got a better price booking earlier.


----------



## houseofduck

We haven't had an update in a long time.  I was hoping I would see something new today.

*FLR(10)*

1/20/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $2,945 FLR/O FLR/V (changed)
2/10/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,256 
 2/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $3,255 FLR/O $3,325 FLR/V $3,605 (changed)
3/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $4,347

 1/26/2018 Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami FLR/I FLR/O $1,780 FLR/V (changed)

1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I FLR/O $2,273 FLR/V (changed)
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,117 FLR/O $2,481 FLR/V $3,097
 2/4/2018 Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,461 FLR/O $1,541 FLR/V $1,909 (changed)
 2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,916 FLR/O $2,958 FLR/V $3,868 (changed) 
 3/4/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,650 FLR/O $2,692 FLR/V $3,448 (changed)


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (15)*

1/20/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,763 MTO/O MTO/V $3,015 
 1/27/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,878 MTO/O MTO/V $3,116 (changed)
2/10/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,046 
2/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,605 
 2/24/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,809 MTO/O $2,893 MTO/V $3,117 (changed)
 3/10/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $4,307 MTO/O $4,433 MTO/V $4,657 (new)
3/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $4,151 MTO/O $4,235 MTO/V $4,347 

1/17/2018 Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami MTO/I MTO/O $1,466 MTO/V

1/14/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,999 MTO/O $2,335 MTO/V $2,909  (changed)
1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,852 MTO/O $2,133 MTO/V $2,637
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,991 MTO/O $2,327 MTO/V $2,901 
 2/4/2018 Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,461 MTO/O $1,541 MTO/V $1,909 (changed)
2/11/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,701 MTO/O $2,855 MTO/V $3,457 
2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,916 MTO/O $2,958 MTO/V $3,868
3/4/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,650 MTO/O $2,692 MTO/V $3,448


----------



## OKW Lover

houseofduck said:


> I was hoping I would see something new today.


Me too.


----------



## houseofduck

**GT (10)*

01/27/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,088 OGT VGT $3,312
02/10/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,116 OGT VGT $3,452
02/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $3,675 OGT $3,773 VGT $4,095
03/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea IGT $4,543 OGT $4,585 VGT $4,627

01/21/2018 Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea IGT $1,941 OGT VGT

01/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT OGT VGT $2,987 (changed)
01/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan IGT $2,243 OGT $2,635 VGT $3,293
02/11/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,855 OGT $3,023 VGT $3,681
02/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $3,294 OGT $3,364 VGT $4,400
02/25/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral IGT $2,598 OGT $2,878 VGT $3,354


----------



## vertigo235

There hasn't been any new *GTs since my last post and that's why I have not been updating, here is the latest that I have, only slightly different than the above post. (The changed indicator is from the last time I posted)

**GT*
01/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3088.94 VGT $3312.94
02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3116.94 OGT $3200.94 VGT $3452.94 (CHANGED)
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 OGT $3773.56 VGT $4095.56
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56

01/21/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, IGT $1941.24

01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2091.84 OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84
01/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2243.18 OGT $2635.18 VGT $3293.18
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2855.56 OGT $3023.56 VGT $3681.56
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3294.52 OGT $3364.52 VGT $4400.52
02/25/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2598.92 OGT $2878.92 VGT $3354.92

I recently updated my rate extractor and it's now running much more efficiently, I'm pulling the rates every 30 mins now.  I've also started pulling the other promo rates like FLR and MTO, I will look to include those here too once I format it up.  Also if other promo rates pop up I should be able to capture those too.


----------



## vertigo235

Nothing exciting in this update, it looks to me like there may be some Dream cruises in March that would be good cantidates for GT rates though, based on how many rooms seem to be available.

**GT*
02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, VGT $3452.94 (CHANGED)
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 OGT $3773.56 VGT $4095.56 (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56

01/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2091.84 OGT $2413.84 VGT $2987.84
01/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2243.18 VGT $3293.18 (CHANGED)
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2855.56 OGT $3023.56 VGT $3681.56
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3294.52 OGT $3364.52 VGT $4400.52


----------



## Amw1064

I need a good rate for a 3 day on the Dream in March haha.  Thanks for all the updates!


----------



## vertigo235

Here is what is showing for total room availability for the Dream 3 night cruises in March, I would think that they would offer *GTs on some of these cruises based on this, but we will see.
DD0738    2018-03-02    110    0    0    110
DD0740    2018-03-09    228    35    22    171
DD0742    2018-03-16    226    36    43    147
DD0744    2018-03-23    260    48    29    176
DD0746    2018-03-30    323    65    51    207


----------



## Shanti

vertigo235 said:


> Here is what is showing for total room availability for the Dream 3 night cruises in March, I would think that they would offer *GTs on some of these cruises based on this, but we will see.
> 
> DD0738    2018-03-02    110
> DD0740    2018-03-09    228
> DD0742    2018-03-16    223
> DD0744    2018-03-23    260
> DD0746    2018-03-30    323


Do you think there will be any GT availability for the Wonder in June? My guess is no, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## vertigo235

No idea, I doubt they need to do GT rates in the middle of the summer though, that's their peak season.


----------



## vertigo235

Here is the rooms available for all the Wonder sailings in June, so I doubt it. 
DW1631    2018-06-04    88
DW1632    2018-06-11    107
DW1633    2018-06-18    93
DW1634    2018-06-25    100


----------



## vertigo235

I wasn't thinking and didn't realize those were Alaskan cruises, no way those will ever have discounted rates, sorry to ruin your hopes


----------



## Amw1064

vertigo235 said:


> Here is what is showing for total room availability for the Dream 3 night cruises in March, I would think that they would offer *GTs on some of these cruises based on this, but we will see.
> -----------------------------Tot    In   Out  Ver
> DD0738    2018-03-02    110    0    0    110
> DD0740    2018-03-09    228    35    22    171
> DD0742    2018-03-16    223    35    42    146
> DD0744    2018-03-23    260    48    29    176
> DD0746    2018-03-30    323    65    51    207


Does GT mean they discount them?   I am really looking at the 16th or the 23rd could work.


----------



## vertigo235

Yes the *GT rates are the restricted rates that are discounted. They add them close to the sailing to fill in open rooms.

Not to be confused with a GTY room, which is the standard rate, but you are rolling the dice for a chance of receiving an upgrade.


----------



## aprincessatlast

vertigo235 said:


> Here is the rooms available for all the Wonder sailings in June, so I doubt it.
> DW1631    2018-06-04    88
> DW1632    2018-06-11    107
> DW1633    2018-06-18    93
> DW1634    2018-06-25    100



where do you find that info at? all i know of is cruise fish but it only has percentage. I would like to find it for other sailings. TIA


----------



## vertigo235

aprincessatlast said:


> where do you find that info at? would like to find it for other sailings. TIA



What sailings would you like to know about?  I'm not aware of anywhere you can easily look it up yourself.


----------



## aprincessatlast

any of the Mediterranean cruises this summer incl the 5/7/10 day one. Thanks!


----------



## vertigo235

Sure I'll have to do it later as I had to leave my desk but I will get them for you.


----------



## vertigo235

aprincessatlast said:


> any of the Mediterranean cruises this summer incl the 5/7/10 day one. Thanks!



It's hard to display the info here so I published it here via google docs.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## Shanti

vertigo235 said:


> I wasn't thinking and didn't realize those were Alaskan cruises, no way those will ever have discounted rates, sorry to ruin your hopes


Didn't really have hopes, just wondering & you confirmed what I thought. We're going, anyway.


----------



## aprincessatlast

vertigo235 said:


> It's hard to display the info here so I published it here via google docs.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


Wow very much appreciated. A fantastic read, especially the ones that are about to sail now and how full they are. Some cruises I thought would have plenty of space open but are booked pretty solid and then others with loads of openings. Amazed at the info shared here sometimes. Thanks again!!


----------



## vertigo235

Yup, this is why Disney can charge so much money from us!


----------



## bobbiwoz

aprincessatlast said:


> Wow very much appreciated. A fantastic read, especially the ones that are about to sail now and how full they are. Some cruises I thought would have plenty of space open but are booked pretty solid and then others with loads of openings. Amazed at the info shared here sometimes. Thanks again!!


I agree, I love finding out things like that!


----------



## emilymad

vertigo235 said:


> It's hard to display the info here so I published it here via google docs.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml



Is this only for the Dream cruises?  I would love to see the Magic sailings.  Or maybe I am just doing something wrong....


----------



## vertigo235

emilymad said:


> Is this only for the Dream cruises?  I would love to see the Magic sailings.  Or maybe I am just doing something wrong....



The link has all cruises


----------



## Geomom

vertigo235 said:


> The link has all cruises


It's currently only showing Dream cruises.  I looked at it last night and it had all cruises then.


----------



## vertigo235

Sorry it shows all now, I didn't realize it updated as I applied filters to the google document.


----------



## Trera

Great info on that spreadsheet. thank you.


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

vertigo235 said:


> It's hard to display the info here so I published it here via google docs.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml



Great info! Thanks.


----------



## jhoannam

vertigo235 said:


> It's hard to display the info here so I published it here via google docs.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


This is awesome!


----------



## emilymad

vertigo235 said:


> Sorry it shows all now, I didn't realize it updated as I applied filters to the google document.



Thanks!  Awesome information!


----------



## Mil leech

I agree, thank you for that spreadsheet!


----------



## vertigo235

New *GT Today 
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $2977.86 OGT $3061.86 VGT $3313.86


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (14)*

1/27/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,878 MTO/O MTO/V (changed)
2/10/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,046 
2/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,605 
2/24/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,809 MTO/O $2,893 MTO/V $3,117 
3/10/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $4,307 MTO/O $4,433 MTO/V $4,657 
3/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $4,151 MTO/O $4,235 MTO/V $4,347 
4/7/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $3,145 MTO/O $3,257 MTO/V $3,565 (new)
4/14/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $3,115 MTO/O $3,367 MTO/V $3,675 (new)


1/21/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $2,637 (changed)
1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan MTO/I $1,991 MTO/O $2,327 MTO/V $2,901 
 2/4/2018 Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral MTO/I  MTO/O $1,541 MTO/V $1,909 (changed)
2/11/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,701 MTO/O $2,855 MTO/V $3,457 
2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,916 MTO/O $2,958 MTO/V $3,868
3/4/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,650 MTO/O $2,692 MTO/V $3,448


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(7)*

2/10/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I FLR/O FLR/V $3,256 
2/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $3,255 FLR/O $3,325 FLR/V $3,605
 3/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $4,151 FLR/O $4,235 FLR/V $4,347 (changed)

1/28/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan FLR/I $2,117 FLR/O $2,481 FLR/V $3,097
2/4/2018 Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral FLR/I $1,461 FLR/O $1,541 FLR/V $1,909
2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,916 FLR/O $2,958 FLR/V $3,868 
3/4/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,650 FLR/O $2,692 FLR/V $3,448


----------



## vertigo235

**GT *

01/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1606.62 (CHANGED)

02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3116.94 OGT $3200.94 VGT $3452.94 (CHANGED)
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 OGT $3773.56 VGT $4095.56
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $2977.86 OGT $3061.86 VGT $3313.86 (NEW)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56

01/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, IGT $2243.18 OGT $2635.18 VGT $3293.18 (CHANGED)
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2855.56 OGT $3023.56 VGT $3681.56
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3294.52 OGT $3364.52 VGT $4400.52


----------



## vertigo235

I have also updated the room availability spreadsheet. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## Trera

vertigo235 said:


> I have also updated the room availability spreadsheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


That spreadsheet is a great tool. Thank you for the update!


----------



## kid-at-heart

vertigo235 said:


> I have also updated the room availability spreadsheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml



Thank you!  Awesome spreadsheet.


----------



## lovingeire

Does anyone know if there are ever discounts on the family staterooms.  We have a family of 5 and would be interested in a military discount, but it never seems to be available for five of us.  (I checked the most recent additions to the list in April and they're available for 4, but not for 5.)  Just curious if anyone has any experience with or has seen discounts for the rooms that accommodate 5.


----------



## DisneyJenn23

lovingeire said:


> Does anyone know if there are ever discounts on the family staterooms.  We have a family of 5 and would be interested in a military discount, but it never seems to be available for five of us.  (I checked the most recent additions to the list in April and they're available for 4, but not for 5.)  Just curious if anyone has any experience with or has seen discounts for the rooms that accommodate 5.


I have seen a few, but not very often.


----------



## KalamityJane

Is there a reason the spreadsheet doesn't have the 2019 WBPC on it?


----------



## Jodisneyfan

KalamityJane said:


> Is there a reason the spreadsheet doesn't have the 2019 WBPC on it?


No rooms available on the WBPC cruise!!!


----------



## KalamityJane

Jodisneyfan said:


> No rooms available on the WBPC cruise!!!


2643 is open and also GTY inside rooms. They come and go.


----------



## Jodisneyfan

You’ re right, it just opened, but when the spreadsheet was published January 18th, nothing was available.


----------



## Canesfan3234

is there a beginners guide to following this thread somewhere? in the process of trying to find a discount on a cruise in august. I read the OP and am still very confused


----------



## Amw1064

I hate to be stupid, but was are GT rooms?


----------



## Shanti

Canesfan3234 said:


> is there a beginners guide to following this thread somewhere? in the process of trying to find a discount on a cruise in august. I read the OP and am still very confused





Amw1064 said:


> I hate to be stupid, but was are GT rooms?


If you're lucky, in the last few weeks or months before the cruise, a discounted & restricted guarantee rate (GT rate) will open up for your cruise. This only happens for certain cruises, & tends not to happen for the most in-demand cruises (such as cruises over major holidays or cruises to Alaska). It only happens on cruises that haven't sold well.

The rate will be cheaper than the prevailing price- that's why people check this thread for the release of new rates. You'll either select a guaranteed inside stateroom (IGT), porthole stateroom (OGT), or verandah stateroom (VGT). Disney will choose the exact stateroom (equal to or better than the category you booked), and with GT rates, you cannot cancel or make any changes. I believe you also have to pay in full at booking, so you have to know for sure that you want this cruise. Disney does this to efficiently fill more cabins as sailing date approaches.

This restricted, discounted, last-minute GT rate is different from booking a non-restricted guarantee stateroom (GTY), which is not discounted and in which Disney also chooses your cabin for you. Disney sells GTYs on most cruises when there are few cabins left in that particular category. You don't save any money through this, so you retain your right to cancel as with other types of bookings, & you can still make changes, etc.


----------



## MelSpees

Last I knew, granted it was almost 5 years ago, you did not have to PIF at the time of booking a GT rate.


----------



## Shanti

MelSpees said:


> Last I knew, granted it was almost 5 years ago, you did not have to PIF at the time of booking a GT rate.


That's the one part I'm not sure about, as both times I've booked GT, it's been past the PIF date, anyway.


----------



## Amw1064

Shanti said:


> That's the one part I'm not sure about, as both times I've booked GT, it's been past the PIF date, anyway.


Thanks for the clear up.  Do you have to call and ask for a GT room specifically?


----------



## Shanti

Amw1064 said:


> Thanks for the clear up.  Do you have to call and ask for a GT room specifically?


You can book it online or call, just like for booking any other category of cabin. The category listings for that cruise on the DCL website will clearly show if any GT bookings are available.


----------



## Amw1064

Shanti said:


> You can book it online or call, just like for booking any other category of cabin. The category listings for that cruise on the DCL website will clearly show if any GT bookings are available.


Ok, thanks.  I have never seen GT before. I have seen Florida residents or Military disccounts.  I will keep watch.  Looking for March 16 3 day on the Dream.


----------



## Shanti

Amw1064 said:


> Ok, thanks.  I have never seen GT before. I have seen Florida residents or Military disccounts.  I will keep watch.  Looking for March 16 3 day on the Dream.


That one's in the middle of spring break, so it isn't likely to get discounted.


----------



## vertigo235

Some new restricted rates today.

**GT*
02/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1927.10 (NEW)

02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 OGT $3773.56 (CHANGED)
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $2977.86 OGT $3061.86 VGT $3313.86
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3297.86 OGT $3563.86 VGT $3899.86 (NEW)

02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2855.56 OGT $3023.56 VGT $3681.56
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3294.52 OGT $3364.52 VGT $4400.52


----------



## vertigo235

I just updated the availability spreadsheet as well. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## Quellman

vertigo235 said:


> I just updated the availability spreadsheet as well.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


Picky me, any way to freeze the top row so it shows the column labels when you scroll down?


----------



## vertigo235

Quellman said:


> Picky me, any way to freeze the top row so it shows the column labels when you scroll down?



Copy and paste it into excel and freeze the headers.


----------



## Quellman

vertigo235 said:


> Copy and paste it into excel and freeze the headers.


Yea, totally had a ditz moment!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

So, we're planning a Disney Cruise for summer 2019. Specifically a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy in July, though could do first half of Aug.

We're a family of 5.  If I book opening day, the cheapest would be Deluxe Family Oceanview for 5.

Or, I could sweat it out for 16 months or so and plan on booking with the military discounts when they come out. I know the chance of getting a deluxe family (oceanview or verandah) is slim to none, but I could get two insides.  At the standard rates, the cost of the two insides is $700-$1000 more than the single family oceanview. 

After all that, my question comes down to this.  Would the military discount for two inside cabins (for 3 and 2) in the summer be significantly more than $1000, compared to opening day prices?

Thanks!


----------



## vertigo235

Another new *GT today

**GT*
02/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1927.10

02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 OGT $3773.56
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $2977.86 OGT $3061.86 VGT $3313.86
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56

02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2855.56 OGT $3023.56 VGT $3681.56
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3294.52 OGT $3364.52 VGT $4400.52
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2846.52 OGT $3014.52 VGT $3672.52 (NEW)


----------



## Shanti

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> So, we're planning a Disney Cruise for summer 2019. Specifically a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy in July, though could do first half of Aug.
> 
> We're a family of 5.  If I book opening day, the cheapest would be Deluxe Family Oceanview for 5.
> 
> Or, I could sweat it out for 16 months or so and plan on booking with the military discounts when they come out. I know the chance of getting a deluxe family (oceanview or verandah) is slim to none, but I could get two insides.  At the standard rates, the cost of the two insides is $700-$1000 more than the single family oceanview.
> 
> After all that, my question comes down to this.  Would the military discount for two inside cabins (for 3 and 2) in the summer be significantly more than $1000, compared to opening day prices?
> 
> Thanks!


You're assuming that a military discount rate will come out. It's actually not that likely for a discount rate to come out for a midsummer 7-night Fantasy cruise.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Shanti said:


> You're assuming that a military discount rate will come out. It's actually not that likely for a discount rate to come out for a midsummer 7-night Fantasy cruise.


Thanks.  

It will be much more fun booking now, than waiting so long to book it!


----------



## Quellman

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> So, we're planning a Disney Cruise for summer 2019. Specifically a 7 night Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy in July, though could do first half of Aug.
> 
> We're a family of 5.  If I book opening day, the cheapest would be Deluxe Family Oceanview for 5.
> 
> Or, I could sweat it out for 16 months or so and plan on booking with the military discounts when they come out. I know the chance of getting a deluxe family (oceanview or verandah) is slim to none, but I could get two insides.  At the standard rates, the cost of the two insides is $700-$1000 more than the single family oceanview.
> 
> After all that, my question comes down to this.  Would the military discount for two inside cabins (for 3 and 2) in the summer be significantly more than $1000, compared to opening day prices?
> 
> Thanks!



If you really want to sail the cruise book it.  There is no guarantee that Disney will offer a discounted sailing during the summer months.


----------



## Keels

Have you noticed an availability threshold for when Disney adds a GT rate? I've already booked my cruise for 4/13, but I have another group of friends thinking about joining us ... they're willing to wait it out to see if they can get a better deal. There does seem to be quite a bit of availability on that cruise for it being past PiF date.


----------



## vertigo235

I only started tracking the availability, I hope to be able to make some sort of predictions one day, but have no had time to play with it and probably don't have enough data yet anyhow.


----------



## Keels

vertigo235 said:


> I only started tracking the availability, I hope to be able to make some sort of predictions one day, but have no had time to play with it and probably don't have enough data yet anyhow.



No worries - you already do amazing work pulling the data you share with us!

I just recently booked a 5E GTY - I was just surprised that not only was a GTY available, but at the sheer number of veranda staterooms available. It's very different from my past non-Disney cruises!


----------



## vertigo235

New *GT Rate Today

04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1968.68 OGT $2088.68 VGT $2208.68


----------



## houseofduck

Canadian discounts are back.

*CAN (2)*

5/5/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral CAN/I $2,992 CAN/O $3,099 CAN/V $3,383 (new)
5/12/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral CAN/I $3,028 CAN/O $3,112 CAN/V $3,542 (new)


----------



## houseofduck

*FLR(4)*

2/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $3,255 FLR/O  FLR/V (changed)
3/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea FLR/I $4,151 FLR/O $4,235 FLR/V $4,347

2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,916 FLR/O  $2,958 FLR/V $3,868
3/4/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral FLR/I $2,650 FLR/O $2,692  FLR/V $3,448


----------



## houseofduck

*MTO (9)*

4/9/2018 Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $1,848 MTO/O $1,968 MTO/V $2,088 (new)

2/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I MTO/O MTO/V $3,605
2/24/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $2,809 MTO/O $2,893 MTO/V (changed) 
3/10/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $4,307 MTO/O $4,433 MTO/V $4,657
3/17/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $4,151 MTO/O $4,235 MTO/V $4,347
4/7/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $3,145 MTO/O $3,257 MTO/V $3,565
4/14/2018 Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea MTO/I $3,115 MTO/O $3,367 MTO/V $3,675

2/11/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,701 MTO/O  MTO/V (changed)
2/18/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,916 MTO/O $2,958 MTO/V $3,868
3/4/2018 Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral MTO/I $2,650 MTO/O $2,692 MTO/V $3,448


----------



## su_A_ve

Been hoping for 4/5/18 Wonder (3n Bahamas) to go to *GT, but doubt it'll happen... We could do 4/6/18 Dream (also 3n) but prefer the Wonder.... 

I do have a placeholder which will net me about $300 in savings (10% plus $100 OBC) vs a potential $450 or so if a *GT comes out (assuming a 20% discount and adding about $50 more in OBC from my TA)


----------



## vertigo235

**GT*

02/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1927.10
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1968.68 OGT $2088.68 VGT $2208.68 (NEW)

02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 (CHANGED)
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $2977.86 OGT $3061.86 (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3297.86 OGT $3563.86 VGT $3899.86

02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2855.56 OGT $3023.56 (CHANGED)
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3294.52 OGT $3364.52 VGT $4400.52
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2846.52 OGT $3014.52 VGT $3672.52


----------



## vertigo235

Updated the room availability sheet. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml?gid=0&single=true


----------



## momof2n2

vertigo235 said:


> **GT*
> 
> 02/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, VGT $1927.10
> 04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $1968.68 OGT $2088.68 VGT $2208.68 (NEW)
> 
> 02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3675.56 (CHANGED)
> 02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $2977.86 OGT $3061.86 (CHANGED)
> 03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $4543.56 OGT $4585.56 VGT $4627.56
> 04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, IGT $3297.86 OGT $3563.86 VGT $3899.86
> 
> 02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2855.56 OGT $3023.56 (CHANGED)
> 02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $3294.52 OGT $3364.52 VGT $4400.52
> 03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, IGT $2846.52 OGT $3014.52 VGT $3672.52



Wow. Those 7-n are awesome. I wish we could go!


----------



## Betsy82

vertigo235 said:


> Updated the room availability sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml?gid=0&single=true



That 3/4 Wonder sailing is killing me! Availability keeps showing ocean views but then before I can book it, they’re gone. I’ve managed to get a hold on one but we are a family of 6 and need two rooms. Crossing my fingers whoever else is shopping this cruise gives up on it and I can snag the other room! 

Verandah is an option but not the route I want to go. No insides are close enough to each other. 
Cmon DCL! 

... I’m booking MTO rates.


----------



## Shanti

Betsy82 said:


> That 3/4 Wonder sailing is killing me! Availability keeps showing ocean views but then before I can book it, they’re gone. I’ve managed to get a hold on one but we are a family of 6 and need two rooms. Crossing my fingers whoever else is shopping this cruise gives up on it and I can snag the other room!
> 
> Verandah is an option but not the route I want to go. No insides are close enough to each other.
> Cmon DCL!
> 
> ... I’m booking MTO rates.


Do you get to choose the room using an MTO rate?


----------



## Betsy82

Shanti said:


> Do you get to choose the room using an MTO rate?


 

Yes. 
They both showed but then it booted me. I got one snagged (I’m a TA so I placed a hold) and am obsessively checking for the other. 

Now there are two insides next to each other. Really can’t decide what to do!! I can’t modify MTO online so if something pops up after they close tonight I’ll miss it if I have us booked in another category. 

I’d much rather have the OV but if I can get both these insides at least we’re on the ship?! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Shanti

Betsy82 said:


> Yes.
> They both showed but then it booted me. I got one snagged (I’m a TA so I placed a hold) and am obsessively checking for the other.
> 
> Now there are two insides next to each other. Really can’t decide what to do!! I can’t modify MTO online so if something pops up after they close tonight I’ll miss it if I have us booked in another category.
> 
> I’d much rather have the OV but if I can get both these insides at least we’re on the ship?! Decisions, decisions...


Sailing in the Caribbean/Bahamas, I wouldn't worry too much about getting an oceanview over an inside, if getting the adjoining rooms is important to you. We sailed the Magic in an inside and it was fine. We spent little time in the room and mostly relaxed on deck.


----------



## Betsy82

Shanti said:


> Sailing in the Caribbean/Bahamas, I wouldn't worry too much about getting an oceanview over an inside, if getting the adjoining rooms is important to you. We sailed the Magic in an inside and it was fine. We spent little time in the room and mostly relaxed on deck.



It’s less about the view and more about the pull down upper berth beds, unfortunately. The insides available MTO don’t have them. 

I can’t make up my mind at all. I debated the 4/9 Dream but my husband really wants to do a 7 night and I can’t make any of the Fantasy sailings work for us. We did two connecting insides on the Dream 12/16 and it was perfect. We’d previously always had a verandah but we didn’t miss it. 
Wish the price on the 3/10 Fantasy was more in line with the 3/4 Wonder and 2/24 Fantasy!


----------



## Shanti

Betsy82 said:


> It’s less about the view and more about the pull down upper berth beds, unfortunately. The insides available MTO don’t have them.
> 
> I can’t make up my mind at all. I debated the 4/9 Dream but my husband really wants to do a 7 night and I can’t make any of the Fantasy sailings work for us. We did two connecting insides on the Dream 12/16 and it was perfect. We’d previously always had a verandah but we didn’t miss it.
> Wish the price on the 3/10 Fantasy was more in line with the 3/4 Wonder and 2/24 Fantasy!


Have you considered a B2B?


----------



## lovingeire

Quellman said:


> If you really want to sail the cruise book it.  There is no guarantee that Disney will offer a discounted sailing during the summer months.



I agree with this. I've been monitoring what's available for the deluxe family staterooms (oceanview or verandah) as we plan to sail June 2019 for my parents anniversary.  My mom is not flexible, and I have yet to see a room for a family of 5 like us with the discount, so I'm just going to book ASAP.


----------



## Betsy82

Shanti said:


> Have you considered a B2B?


Soccer season starts in April (3 kids play) so missing weekends becomes difficult. It’s a giant puzzle!


----------



## vertigo235

Finally got a chance to format the data for all discount types, here is the first list.  After this I will have the NEW and CHANGED indicators. 

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
02/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1927.10 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 

02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3675.56 
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2977.86 - O: $3061.86 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 - V: $4627.56 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3297.86 - O: $3563.86 - V: $3899.86 

02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2855.56 - O: $3023.56 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3294.52 - V: $4400.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2846.52 - V: $3672.52

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3255.56 - O: $3325.56 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 

02/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral, O: $1541.62 - V: $1909.62 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - V: $3868.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - V: $3448.52

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 

02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3046.94 
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2809.86 - O: $2893.86 
03/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4307.86 - O: $4433.86 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86 

02/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral, O: $1541.62 - V: $1909.62 
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2701.56 - O: $2855.56 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - V: $3868.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - V: $3448.52


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
02/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1927.10 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3675.56 
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2977.86 - O: $3061.86 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 - V: $4627.56 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3297.86 - O: $3563.86 - V: $3899.86 
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2855.56 - O: $3023.56 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3294.52 - O: $3364.52 - V: $4400.52  (CHANGED)
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2846.52 - O: $3014.52 - V: $3672.52  (CHANGED)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3255.56 - O: $3325.56 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - O: $2958.52 - V: $3868.52  (CHANGED)
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - O: $2692.52 - V: $3448.52  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
02/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3046.94 
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2809.86 - O: $2893.86 
03/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4307.86 - O: $4433.86 - V: $4657.86  (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86 
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2701.56 - O: $2855.56 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - O: $2958.52 - V: $3868.52  (CHANGED)
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - O: $2692.52 - V: $3448.52  (CHANGED)


----------



## vertigo235

One step closer to full automation, I also set up a notifier to notify me when a new special rate pops up


----------



## Trera

vertigo235 said:


> One step closer to full automation, I also set up a notifier to notify me when a new special rate pops up


Well done. Thank you for all you do!


----------



## su_A_ve

vertigo235 said:


> One step closer to full automation, I also set up a notifier to notify me when a new special rate pops up



Will you post automatically too? Was going to set something up as well, but if you already have it, may not need it  Though I'm only looking at a specific sailing at this time.


----------



## vertigo235

Some new ones, and some changes today.

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3675.56 - O: $3773.56  (CHANGED)
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2977.86 - O: $3061.86 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 - V: $4627.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3775.04  (NEW)
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3297.86 - O: $3563.86 - V: $3899.86 
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2855.56  (CHANGED)
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3294.52 - V: $4400.52  (CHANGED)
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2846.52 - V: $3672.52  (CHANGED)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3255.56 - O: $3325.56 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - O: $2958.52 - V: $3868.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - O: $2692.52 - V: $3448.52

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.02 - O: $2088.02 - V: $2248.02  (NEW)
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02  (NEW)
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2809.86 - O: $2893.86 
03/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4307.86 - O: $4433.86 - V: $4657.86 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86 
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2701.56  (CHANGED)
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - O: $2958.52 - V: $3868.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - O: $2692.52 - V: $3448.52


----------



## vertigo235

su_A_ve said:


> Will you post automatically too? Was going to set something up as well, but if you already have it, may not need it  Though I'm only looking at a specific sailing at this time.



I'm going to try to update the same day I receive a notification if new ones pop up, and then occasionally as updates when there are changes.


----------



## vertigo235

I have set up to notify myself of new special rates via the Pushover app, maybe I can create a pushover group to allow others to receive as well?  I don't know.


----------



## vertigo235

Just got a new notification for a FLR and MTO (actually earlier today) rate.

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02  (NEW)
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3675.56  (CHANGED)
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2977.86 - O: $3061.86 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 - V: $4627.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3775.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3297.86 - O: $3563.86 - V: $3899.86 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3294.52 - V: $4400.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2846.52 - V: $3672.52

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3255.56  (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.92 - O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92  (NEW)
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - O: $2958.52 - V: $3868.52
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - O: $2692.52 - V: $3448.52

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.02 - O: $2088.02 - V: $2248.02
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2809.86 - O: $2893.86
03/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4307.86 - O: $4433.86 - V: $4657.86
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86  (NEW)
02/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2701.56
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - O: $2958.52 - V: $3868.52
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - O: $2692.52 - V: $3448.52


----------



## vertigo235

Another *GT popped up, instead of reposting the whole list I just updated the one above.


----------



## vertigo235

Today's updates

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3675.56 - O: $3773.56  (CHANGED)
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2977.86 - O: $3061.86 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 - V: $4627.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3775.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3297.86 - V: $3899.86  (CHANGED)
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88  (NEW)
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3294.52 - V: $4400.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2846.52 - V: $3672.52

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3255.56 - O: $3325.56  (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.92 - O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - O: $2958.52 - V: $3868.52  (CHANGED)
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - O: $2692.52 - V: $3448.52

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.02 - O: $2088.02 - V: $2248.02 
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2809.86 - O: $2893.86 
03/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4307.86 - O: $4433.86 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - V: $3675.86  (CHANGED)
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - O: $2958.52 - V: $3868.52  (CHANGED)
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - O: $2692.52 - V: $3448.52


----------



## bobbiwoz




----------



## su_A_ve

Do you have an updated availability spreadsheet?


----------



## vertigo235

Sure I'll update it when I'm at my computer again.


----------



## vertigo235

New *GT, MTO and FLR Rates Today, and some changes.

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3675.56  (CHANGED)
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2977.86 - O: $3061.86
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 - V: $4627.56
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3775.04
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3899.86  (CHANGED)
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2092.92  (NEW)
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3294.52 - V: $4400.52
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2846.52 - V: $3672.52

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3255.56 - O: $3325.56
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.92 - O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88  (NEW)
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3868.52  (CHANGED)
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - V: $3448.52  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/09/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.02 - O: $1628.02 - V: $1688.02  (NEW)
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.02 - O: $2088.02 - V: $2248.02
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1478.02 - O: $1538.02 - V: $1658.02  (NEW)
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2809.86 - O: $2893.86
03/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4307.86 - O: $4433.86
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - V: $3675.86
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.92 - O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92  (NEW)
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3868.52  (CHANGED)
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - V: $3448.52  (CHANGED)


----------



## vertigo235

The room availability sheet has been updated. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## vertigo235

Added a FLR rate to the post above (just in!)


----------



## vertigo235

And of course now there is a new *GT rate, updated post above.


----------



## vertigo235

Today's update, new *GT, will update this posts if new rates come in today.

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1778.02  (NEW)
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3675.56 
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2977.86 - O: $3061.86 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 - V: $4627.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3775.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3899.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2092.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3294.52 - V: $4400.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2846.52 - V: $3672.52

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3255.56 - O: $3325.56 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.92 - O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3868.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - V: $3448.52

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/09/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.02 - O: $1628.02 - V: $1688.02 
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.02 - O: $2088.02 - V: $2248.02 
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1478.02 - O: $1538.02 - V: $1658.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2809.86 - O: $2893.86 
03/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4307.86  (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - V: $3675.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.92 - O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - V: $3868.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - V: $3448.52


----------



## disneycruise100

Really wish they would put out the Military discounted cruises farther out...


----------



## vertigo235

disneycruise100 said:


> Really wish they would put out the Military discounted cruises farther out...



That's not how it works, they put the special rates out closer to sailing on cruises that are not selling well. 

I'm sure you knew that already, but what you wish for will probably never happen


----------



## vertigo235

Usually it's after PIF date but I have seen some special rates that are before the PIF date.  The problem with that is that they will get folks calling in rebooking, after PIF date they can't do that anymore without penalty.


----------



## disneycruise100

vertigo235 said:


> That's not how it works, they put the special rates out closer to sailing on cruises that are not selling well.
> 
> I'm sure you knew that already, but what you wish for will probably never happen



Yeah, I know. Just airing my frustrations is all.


----------



## vertigo235

disneycruise100 said:


> Yeah, I know. Just airing my frustrations is all.



Hey just be glad you can do the MTO rates, they are usually VERY good.  

Also, thanks for your service.


----------



## su_A_ve

UGH - We've been looking to book 3n Wonder on 4/5 under IGT. But looks like I may have to settle for 4/6 instead...

I have a placeholder I could move to the 3n Wonder and would be about $300 cheaper ($200 in price, $100 in OBC) As it stands, it is still about $100 more than the Dream, but I prefer the Wonder. TA OBC would be $25 for Wonder and $50 for Dream (new reservation vs placeholder booked onboard).

Decisions...


----------



## vertigo235

New FLR Rate this morning, will post any changes today in this post. 

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1778.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3675.56 
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2977.86 - O: $3061.86 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 - V: $4627.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3775.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3899.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2092.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3294.52 - V: $4400.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2846.52 - V: $3672.52

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
02/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3255.56 - O: $3325.56 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3620.74  (NEW)
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3787.86  (NEW)
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.92 - O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3868.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - V: $3448.52

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/09/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.02 - O: $1628.02 - V: $1688.02 
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.02 - O: $2088.02 - V: $2248.02 
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1478.02 - O: $1538.02 - V: $1658.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2809.86 - O: $2893.86 
03/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4307.86 - O: $4433.86 - V: $4657.86  (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - V: $3675.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.92 - O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
02/18/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2916.52 - V: $3868.52 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - V: $3448.52


----------



## mumford1

I’m waiting to see if they release any FLR or GTY rates for the 3/29 Wonder or the 3/30 Dream. They do show MTO rates for the 30th but nothing else so far. Do you think if they were going to post additional discounts they would have done so by now? It seemed like the Dream still has a lot of cabins available. Any insight would help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Canesfan3234

This question will be better here. If I book a cruise now and  closer to the sail date a FLR discount becomes available, will DCL give me the lower rate


----------



## vertigo235

If it's before your PIF date yes, but after PIF there is a penalty to rebook. 

Unless you get some sort of magic moment, I know someone that was able to switch their IGT to a VGT right before sailing, but that was a more expensive room so it benefited Disney as well.


----------



## Canesfan3234

vertigo235 said:


> If it's before your PIF date yes, but after PIF there is a penalty to rebook.
> 
> Unless you get some sort of magic moment, I know someone that was able to switch their IGT to a VGT right before sailing, but that was a more expensive room so it benefited Disney as well.


well that is annoying. guess I have no choice but to wait and hope it works out.


----------



## lanejudy

Canesfan3234 said:


> This question will be better here. If I book a cruise now and  closer to the sail date a FLR discount becomes available, will DCL give me the lower rate



As of right now, I think FLR is the only discount-offer that CAN be applied to an existing reservation after PIF.  I haven't heard it changed, though DCL could change their rules/offers at any time.  If the offer states something like "valid for new bookings only" then you would have to cancel (with any penalty) and rebook.  

The thing about FLR rates is they aren't offered for every cruise, and they are typically only for specific stateroom categories, so you may need to change categories.  And I believe there are a limited number of staterooms available with the FLR discount.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Canesfan3234

lanejudy said:


> As of right now, I think FLR is the only discount-offer that CAN be applied to an existing reservation after PIF.  I haven't heard it changed, though DCL could change their rules/offers at any time.  If the offer states something like "valid for new bookings only" then you would have to cancel (with any penalty) and rebook.
> 
> The thing about FLR rates is they aren't offered for every cruise, and they are typically only for specific stateroom categories, so you may need to change categories.  And I believe there are a limited number of staterooms available with the FLR discount.
> 
> Enjoy your cruise!


yea, im not too connected to a certain category, mostly just wanting a room with a verandah. seems like I need to reach out to disney and find out for sure.


----------



## houseofduck

To support what @lanejudy said, I copied this from the Florida Resident Special Offer page:


Availability for this offer is limited to 50 staterooms per sailing.
This offer cannot be combined with any other special offer or discounts.
Valid on new and existing reservations.
Offer subject to Disney Cruise Line Terms and Conditions.
To take advantage of Florida residency cruise rates, at least one adult in each stateroom must provide proof of qualifying residency within 48 hours of booking. Failure to submit qualifying identification will result in a cancellation, with applicable cancellation fees. Proof of Florida residency must be valid at the time of sailing.


----------



## lanejudy

Canesfan3234 said:


> yea, im not too connected to a certain category, mostly just wanting a room with a verandah. seems like I need to reach out to disney and find out for sure.



The FLR offers right now do not specify "new" bookings only which is on the MTO and *GT offers.  That doesn't mean next week or next month or next year DCL won't change the policy.  They can't guarantee you would definitely be allowed to change rates if you purchase in advance, as there are limited number of staterooms available when offered (like booking a resort room now hoping for free dining in the fall).  DCL will not automatically adjust it; you or your TA would have to call and request it at the time the FLR offer is posted.  If FLR is offered.  

If you are willing to cruise and the current fare is within your budget, book now.  If you will only cruise on an FLR rate, then wait until closer to sail date to see what's offered.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Canesfan3234

lanejudy said:


> The FLR offers right now do not specify "new" bookings only which is on the MTO and *GT offers.  That doesn't mean next week or next month or next year DCL won't change the policy.  They can't guarantee you would definitely be allowed to change rates if you purchase in advance, as there are limited number of staterooms available when offered (like booking a resort room now hoping for free dining in the fall).  DCL will not automatically adjust it; you or your TA would have to call and request it at the time the FLR offer is posted.  If FLR is offered.
> 
> If you are willing to cruise and the current fare is within your budget, book now.  If you will only cruise on an FLR rate, then wait until closer to sail date to see what's offered.
> 
> Enjoy your cruise!


yea, I can afford the current price but im not gonna watch a lower rate come about and walk away from it.


----------



## su_A_ve

Well, 4/6/18 Dream no longer has *GT rates... boo


----------



## vertigo235

Here is the current, just noticed my job was hung up for a few days, some of these may not be available like the 4/6/2018 above because I dont expire them until they do not show up for several hours (sometimes they disappear and then pop right back up)

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1778.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 - O: $1888.38 - V: $2008.38  (NEW)
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2977.86 - O: $3061.86 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 - V: $4627.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3775.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3297.86 - O: $3563.86 - V: $3899.86  (CHANGED)
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86  (NEW)
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2092.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2846.52 - V: $3672.52

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68  (NEW)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3620.74 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3787.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.92 - O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - V: $3448.52

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/09/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.02  (CHANGED)
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.02 - O: $2088.02 - V: $2248.02 
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1478.02 - O: $1538.02 - V: $1658.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68  (NEW)
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1328.68 - O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68  (NEW)
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.38 - O: $1808.38 - V: $1888.38  (NEW)
02/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2809.86 - O: $2893.86 
03/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4307.86 - O: $4433.86  (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56 - V: $4347.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86  (CHANGED)
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.92 - O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - V: $3448.52


----------



## vertigo235

Today's list with the removed rates. 

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 - O: $1888.38 - V: $2008.38 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56  (CHANGED)
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3775.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3297.86 - O: $3563.86 - V: $3899.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2092.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2846.52  (CHANGED)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56  (CHANGED)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3620.74 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92  (CHANGED)
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - O: $2692.52  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.02 - V: $2248.02  (CHANGED)
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1328.68 - O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.38 - O: $1808.38 - V: $1888.38 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56  (CHANGED)
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92  (CHANGED)
03/04/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2650.52 - O: $2692.52  (CHANGED)


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

On the look out for a **GT *for the 06/02/2018 Magic 7-Night Mediterranean


----------



## vertigo235

Isn't that a popular cruise?


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

vertigo235 said:


> Isn't that a popular cruise?



I initially thought so, but according to Disney Cruise Room Availability - Updated 2/14/2018 there are still 160 rooms available (60 inside, 40 ocean view, 60 veranda). That seems like a lot of rooms with the 90 days fast approaching. Unless my perception is off.

Edit: looked a when summer break starts in several European countries: not until later that month.


----------



## Keels

Most of the GTs have been popping up for cruises with well over 260 cabins available ...


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Keels said:


> Most of the GTs have been popping up for cruises with well over 260 cabins available ...



Good to know. Thanks for that info!


----------



## houseofduck

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> On the look out for a **GT *for the 06/02/2018 Magic 7-Night Mediterranean



In 2016, late August and early September Med cruises got *GT discounts.  In 2017, the June Northern Europe cruises had some discounts.


----------



## Top_S

Just found this resource! Yay! Will be watching for an MTO for a November sailing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Since I have been watching this thread we have booked 3 cruises that were never really planned, but we booked because the price seemed right.  

Joys of being retired.


----------



## su_A_ve

Any chances on posting an updated stateroom availability list? Thank you!


----------



## vertigo235

Updated room availability sheet. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## su_A_ve

Thanks for the updated availability sheet.

I've been looking at the Wonder for 4/5. It's interesting that it has 50+ inside cabins available but no verandahs or oceanview. I doubt they'll offer IGT at this time. I do need to book by this weekend before my dummy OBB reservation PIF comes around.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

vertigo235 said:


> Updated room availability sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml



wow! This is awesome!


----------



## vertigo235

I accept donations to support my family's cruise addition! lol


----------



## Keels

su_A_ve said:


> Thanks for the updated availability sheet.
> 
> I've been looking at the Wonder for 4/5. It's interesting that it has 50+ inside cabins available but no verandahs or oceanview. I doubt they'll offer IGT at this time. I do need to book by this weekend before my dummy OBB reservation PIF comes around.



I have one stateroom, but I'm also holding out for a VGT for 4/13 on the Dream ...


----------



## vertigo235

Nothing new has popped up, so I'll post the current list and hopefully that will make some more show up.

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 - O: $1888.38 - V: $2008.38 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3775.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3297.86 - V: $3899.86  (CHANGED)
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2092.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3185.86 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3620.74
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.02 - V: $2248.02
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1328.68 - O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.38 - O: $1808.38 - V: $1888.38
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 - O: $4235.56
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - V: $3675.86  (CHANGED)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3382.74  (NEW)
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 - V: $5299.88  (NEW)
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

Ahh my plan may have worked, new MTO's just popped up (Updated above)


----------



## vertigo235

Updated Room Availability Sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml

Also, I know everyone is going to be curious about the new Summer dates that were just released, I'll update this next week as soon as they are released to the public


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38  (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3297.86 - O: $3563.86 - V: $3899.86  (CHANGED)
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2092.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14  (NEW)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3280.36 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56  (CHANGED)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3620.74 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1538.02 - V: $1658.02  (CHANGED)
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1328.68 - O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.38 - O: $1808.38 - V: $1888.38 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56  (CHANGED)
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86  (CHANGED)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3382.74 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 - V: $5299.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82


----------



## vertigo235

Never thought I would see an *GT for an Alaskan cruise, but there it is.


----------



## cscream13

vertigo235 said:


> Never thought I would see an *GT for an Alaskan cruise, but there it is.



 And going into a holiday weekend, no less!  Granted, that's the border season for Alaska, but still a surprise...


----------



## houseofduck

vertigo235 said:


> Never thought I would see an *GT for an Alaskan cruise, but there it is.





cscream13 said:


> And going into a holiday weekend, no less!  Granted, that's the border season for Alaska, but still a surprise...



From past years, these discounts don't last for long!  So, if anyone is interested, act quickly!


----------



## Trera

houseofduck said:


> From past years, these discounts don't last for long!  So, if anyone is interested, act quickly!


the Alaskan may already be gone.


----------



## cscream13

Trera said:


> the Alaskan may already be gone.



I just checked for 4 ppl (2A, 2C) and the IGT rate was still available... for now!


----------



## vertigo235

Updated availability sheet through 9/30

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1808.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68  (NEW)
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 - O: $1888.38  (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 - O: $4585.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3775.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3899.86  (CHANGED)
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3271.04 - O: $3523.04 - V: $3859.04  (NEW)
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2092.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2098.56  (NEW)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86  (NEW)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3185.86 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1418.68 - O: $1448.68 - V: $1538.68  (NEW)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3620.74
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.02 - O: $2088.02 - V: $2248.02  (CHANGED)
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1538.02 - V: $1658.02
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1328.68 - O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.38 - O: $1808.38 - V: $1888.38
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86  (CHANGED)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3382.74
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 - V: $5299.88
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56  (NEW)
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56  (NEW)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14  (NEW)
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14  (NEW)


----------



## wl1117

There are OGT's on the 2 Alaska cruises as well.


----------



## vertigo235

wl1117 said:


> There are OGT's on the 2 Alaska cruises as well.



Interesting I'll look into why they are not picking up in my process.


----------



## vertigo235

I just looked and didn't see any OGT, I did see GTY's but those are not discounted rates.


----------



## DLgal

vertigo235 said:


> Updated availability sheet through 9/30
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml



What do these numbers mean for the possibility of discounts? At what number is a discount basically "guaranteed"?


----------



## vertigo235

DLgal said:


> What do these numbers mean for the possibility of discounts? At what number is a discount basically "guaranteed"?



I would like to know that answer as well.


----------



## vertigo235

Also one thing to note about the room availability sheet, there may actually be more rooms available.  These counts are simply what Disney exposes via their webpage. There can be rooms on hold temporarily, or even booked for a few days as I understand you don't even have to put a deposit down especially on advanced booking.

I also don't know if Disney locks off rooms that can not be selected via their website, to make the ship look more booked than it really is.

Who knows, but I'm pretty sure the rooms available closer to booking are probably pretty accurate, Disney would want to allow anyone to reserve a room they might want as to encourage them to book. At least that's what I would assume.


----------



## vertigo235

You also have to toss the GTY and *GT bookings into the mix, these are rooms that Disney has promised to fulfill to customers, but since it's not assigned, it may not be reflected in the count.


----------



## vertigo235

Another *GT popped up, I updated the list from earlier this morning. 

04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1808.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

Two new ones. I'll update the big list tomorrow. 


*GT
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82
06/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3068.48


----------



## Fsudisney

Can you find the 4/20 3 night FLR online or do you have to call? I don’t see it online.


----------



## Simba

Fsudisney said:


> Can you find the 4/20 3 night FLR online or do you have to call? I don’t see it online.



I just checked and I see it online on the DCL website.


----------



## vertigo235

Fsudisney said:


> Can you find the 4/20 3 night FLR online or do you have to call? I don’t see it online.



You have to activate the FLR special rates by searching from this page. 
https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/special-offers/florida-residents-rates/


----------



## Fsudisney

vertigo235 said:


> You have to activate the FLR special rates by searching from this page.
> https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/special-offers/florida-residents-rates/


Got it thanks!


----------



## Trera

Thank goodness for FLR rates!


----------



## houseofduck

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> On the look out for a **GT *for the 06/02/2018 Magic 7-Night Mediterranean



@Chrissy-Mickey Did you see this post?



vertigo235 said:


> Two new ones. I'll update the big list tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *GT
> 05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82
> 06/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3068.48


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1808.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 - O: $1888.38 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56  (CHANGED)
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3775.04 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3271.04 - O: $3523.04 - V: $3859.04 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82  (NEW)
06/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3068.48  (NEW)
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2098.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2992.02 - O: $3099.54 - V: $3383.04 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3280.36 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1418.68 - O: $1448.68 - V: $1538.68 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3620.74 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.02 - O: $2088.02 - V: $2248.02 
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1538.02 - V: $1658.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1328.68 - O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.38 - O: $1808.38 - V: $1888.38 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4151.56 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3145.04 - O: $3257.04 - V: $3565.04 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3382.74 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 - V: $5299.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

houseofduck said:


> @Chrissy-Mickey Did you see this post?



I did! It's a great deal: more than I had hoped for. 
As the 90 days PIF date had come and gone, I was getting less and less hopeful. But on day 86, there it was 

Now just have to wait for the result of Monday's consulate appointment of the other half of our party. Hope this rate will still be available Monday


----------



## amalone1013

can a travel agent book GT rates?


----------



## vertigo235

amalone1013 said:


> can a travel agent book GT rates?



Yes I think so


----------



## dmunsil

amalone1013 said:


> can a travel agent book GT rates?


Absolutely. Travel agents can book any rate you can book direct, including military, Florida, Canadian, and *GT.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1778.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1808.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38  (CHANGED)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3899.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3258.16 - O: $3510.16 - V: $3846.16  (CHANGED)
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2092.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
06/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3068.48 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2098.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 - V: $3370.16  (CHANGED)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3185.86 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1448.68 - V: $1538.68  (CHANGED)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3607.86  (CHANGED)
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2088.02  (CHANGED)
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.02 - O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.02  (CHANGED)
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68  (CHANGED)
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.38 - O: $1808.38 - V: $1888.38 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3132.16 - O: $3244.16 - V: $3565.04  (CHANGED)
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3369.86  (CHANGED)
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 - V: $5299.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14


----------



## vertigo235

Looks like the May Fantasy cruises dropped in price a little bit, probably because the Tortola port was changed to St Maarten.


----------



## OKW Lover

amalone1013 said:


> can a travel agent book GT rates?


Yes they can.  We've used Dreams Unlimited Travel to book a VGT rate several times.  Also Florida Resident Rates.


----------



## lindsay0526

Fingers crossed they offer a Military or Florida rate before our final payment is due...  We have 5 people and this cruise ain't cheap!


----------



## OKW Lover

lindsay0526 said:


> Fingers crossed they offer a Military or Florida rate before our final payment is due


Typically these deals don't come out until after the PIF date


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/19/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2552.02
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1778.02
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1808.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 - V: $2008.38  (CHANGED)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2128.68  (NEW)
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3899.86
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3258.16 - O: $3510.16 - V: $3846.16
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82
06/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3068.48
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2098.56
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 - V: $3370.16
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3185.86 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1418.68 - O: $1448.68 - V: $1538.68  (CHANGED)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3607.86 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86  (NEW)
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1898.02 - V: $2018.02  (CHANGED)
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.02
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.38 - O: $1808.38 - V: $1888.38
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3132.16 - O: $3244.16 - V: $3552.16  (CHANGED)
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3369.86
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 - V: $5299.88
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14


----------



## vertigo235

Updated FLR list above.


----------



## vertigo235

I really wish I was in a position where we could do that 13 night tranny cruise.  Seems like a ton of value for $5300.00, 13 nights!


----------



## Dug720

vertigo235 said:


> I really wish I was in a position where we could do that *13 night tranny cruise.*  Seems like a ton of value for $5300.00, 13 nights!



Might want to rethink that abbreviation. To quote Inigo Montoya...I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## vertigo235

Dug720 said:


> Might want to rethink that abbreviation. To quote Inigo Montoya...I do not think it means what you think it means.



Lol I know what it means , it's an ongoing joke with some friends we sail with.


----------



## vertigo235

Some FLR

FLR
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3370.16
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4126.16
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4277.86


----------



## Dug720

vertigo235 said:


> Lol I know what it means , it's an ongoing joke with some friends we sale with.



Perhaps it's better to keep it between friends then.


----------



## vertigo235

It's just short for Transatlantic Cruise,not sure what the big deal is!


----------



## cscream13

vertigo235 said:


> I really wish I was in a position where we could do that 13 night tranny cruise.  Seems like a ton of value for $5300.00, 13 nights!



Regardless of the poor abbreviation, I wholly concur with the sentiment of the thought!! We booked the western TA last year and had to cancel for work. It was a little over $4k for 2A, 1C, 1I for the 11 night cruise in a 5C.... that was without any discounts.  The TAs seem like such a great value if you love sea days! 

I've been trolling for a Dream discount in May... I may jump on the 5/14 *GT... though, it just guts much how much more they are compared to just a year ago!


----------



## vertigo235

Dug720 said:


> Might want to rethink that abbreviation. To quote Inigo Montoya...I do not think it means what you think it means.



My wife wanted me to say. 

Inconceivable!!!!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> I did! It's a great deal: more than I had hoped for.
> As the 90 days PIF date had come and gone, I was getting less and less hopeful. But on day 86, there it was
> 
> Now just have to wait for the result of Monday's consulate appointment of the other half of our party. Hope this rate will still be available Monday



Booked!!!


----------



## vertigo235

Nice another happy customer!

Why is Disney tossing all these deals at the 5/5 cruise but no VGT, I was hoping to get my dad and his girlfriend on that cruise with us. 

Cmon Disney!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

vertigo235 said:


> Nice another happy customer!



This is the second Disney Cruise we booked thanks to discounts. Thanks for keeping us up-to-date and enabling our addiction


----------



## vertigo235

Well I'm just a rookie here, but hope to continue to contribute for a quite a while


----------



## Dug720

vertigo235 said:


> It's just short for Transatlantic Cruise,not sure what the big deal is!



Here we use EBTA or WBTA. The term you used is also a very derogatory term for some people.


----------



## vertigo235

OK fair enough, I will not use that again.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1778.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1808.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 - V: $2008.38 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2128.68 
03/17/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $4543.56 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3297.86 - V: $3899.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3258.16 - O: $3510.16 - V: $3846.16 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
06/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3068.48 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52  (NEW)
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2098.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3185.86 - V: $3542.86

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1418.68 - O: $1448.68 - V: $1538.68 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3607.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3370.16  (NEW)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4126.16  (NEW)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4277.86  (NEW)
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $7642.16  (NEW)
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2018.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1538.02 - V: $1658.02  (CHANGED)
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1328.68 - O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.38 - O: $1808.38 - V: $1888.38  (CHANGED)
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3132.16 - O: $3244.16 - V: $3552.16 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3369.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2132.92 - V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 - V: $5299.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14


----------



## vertigo235

Oh man I this one too!

06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $7642.16 (NEW)


----------



## Dug720

vertigo235 said:


> OK fair enough, I will not use that again.


----------



## ellpayne

Question: If I book a IGT room and then OGT opens up will Disney let me upgrade to that? I am considering the EBTA IGT, but would rather be in a ocean view. I appreciate any info.


----------



## Sneaky3

Hi I went from IGT to OGT.  First time I called they didn't allow me to.  The second time they let me.  I used a TA though.


----------



## ellpayne

Sneaky3 said:


> Hi I went from IGT to OGT.  First time I called they didn't allow me to.  The second time they let me.  I used a TA though.


Thanks for letting me know that you were able to do that!


----------



## vertigo235

We know someone who switched from an IGT to a VGT after their room was assigned, it was pretty close to sailing. 

It's just going to depend on the cruise and availability.  Also in that case Disney got more money, so it was kind of a win win for everyone, I doubt they would let you switch from a VGT to an IGT for instance.


----------



## gilsan

The 9/27/18 on the Magic is tempting. We are on the WBTA until the 20th, I doubt I can talk my husband into sailing again 1 week later. It hope that Disney gives Quebec another chance as a port, it is nice to possibly get on a DCL ship in eastern Canada.


----------



## Geomom

gilsan said:


> The 9/27/18 on the Magic is tempting. We are on the WBTA until the 20th, I doubt I can talk my husband into sailing again 1 week later. It hope that Disney gives Quebec another chance as a port, it is nice to possibly get on a DCL ship in eastern Canada.


Wow, I was not expecting that one to go *GT so soon.  I've been eyeing it as it's right over our 25th anniversary and we could drive to NY...but we'll still have 1 kid at school that I can't pull out (freshman year) and doubt I could convince anyone to watch her for a week.  Oh well.


----------



## mumford1

Would it be possible to get an updated availability sheet please? Thanks in advance. We all appreciate your hard work to save us money


----------



## vertigo235

Lots of new goodies today...

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1778.02
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1808.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38  (CHANGED)
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1568.68 - V: $1658.68  (NEW)
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68  (NEW)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2128.68
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - O: $2128.68 - V: $2288.68  (NEW)
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3297.86 - V: $3899.86
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3258.16 - O: $3510.16 - V: $3846.16
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82
06/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3068.48
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52  (NEW)
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2098.56
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 - V: $3370.16
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2088.68  (CHANGED)
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1448.68 - V: $1538.68  (CHANGED)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3607.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3622.16  (NEW)
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4277.86 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $7642.16 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2524.92  (CHANGED)
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2018.02
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.02  (CHANGED)
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2088.68  (CHANGED)
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68  (CHANGED)
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.38 - V: $1888.38
04/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.68 - V: $1848.68  (NEW)
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1496.68 - V: $1568.68  (NEW)
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3132.16 - O: $3244.16  (CHANGED)
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3115.86 - O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3369.86
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16 - O: $3048.16 - V: $3370.16  (NEW)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86  (NEW)
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16  (NEW)
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2524.92  (CHANGED)
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88 - V: $5299.88
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52  (NEW)
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52  (NEW)
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5765.70  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

Updated room availability sheet. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## fancifull

Is this still available?:

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 (CHANGED)

EDIT: nvm I think I figured out why it wasn't showing up for me on the site


----------



## John VN

PLEASE excuse my total ignorance since this is my FIRST in depth look at this thread and DW is the travel planner/booker always DCL direct, the rates shown are for up front payment per person---so double the shown amount, correct??

Thank you!


----------



## gilsan

John VN said:


> PLEASE excuse my total ignorance since this is my FIRST in depth look at this thread and DW is the travel planner/booker always DCL direct, the rates shown are for up front payment per person---so double the shown amount, correct??
> 
> Thank you!


I believe what is shown is for the first 2 guests sailing.


----------



## John VN

gilsan said:


> I believe what is shown is for the first 2 guests sailing.



WOW if it is so!!!! Thank You.  Maybe time to surprise DW,  our 45th anniversary this year.


----------



## kcbonnies

I am booked on the 4/9 cruise on the Dream.  According to the spreadsheet, there are 131 empty verendah rooms and 191 empty rooms overall.  Do the *GT fares count in these numbers?  In other words, is there going to be a lot of available rooms on this cruise?  I guess what I am trying to figure out is whether the GT fares are reflected in the room counts?

As a separate question, when filling the *GT fares, does Disney tend to put people in the larger family state rooms or do they just put you in the normal ones with hope that folks upgrade at port?


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

John VN said:


> PLEASE excuse my total ignorance since this is my FIRST in depth look at this thread and DW is the travel planner/booker always DCL direct, the rates shown are for up front payment per person---so double the shown amount, correct??
> 
> Thank you!



No, DCL shows rates for two adults in one stateroom.


----------



## John VN

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> No, DCL shows rates for two adults in one stateroom.



So the rate shown from previous page for a V Category on this cruise *04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86* *would be a total cost of $3731.86  for DW and myself?
*
On DCL site it shows $8,015.86 for either 11012 or 11022


----------



## Dug720

11012 or 11022 are Concierge. NOT Interior or Ocean View.

Also the rates you are looking at that say I or O means you're not picking your stateroom. You're agreeing to take whatever Interior or Ocean View cabin they put you in.


----------



## kid-at-heart

John VN said:


> So the rate shown from previous page for a V Category on this cruise *04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86* *would be a total cost of $3731.86  for DW and myself?
> *
> On DCL site it shows $8,015.86 for either 11012 or 11022



In this case, "V" means verandah.  

Still, it is a good price for a verandah.


----------



## Trera

kid-at-heart said:


> In this case, "V" means verandah.
> 
> Still, it is a good price for a verandah.


Correct

I - Inside
O - Oceanview
V - Veranda

Concierge rooms don't go on discount.


----------



## Dug720

kid-at-heart said:


> In this case, "V" means verandah.
> 
> Still, it is a good price for a verandah.





Trera said:


> Correct
> 
> I - Inside
> O - Oceanview
> V - Veranda
> 
> Concierge rooms don't go on discount.



Thanks guys. I missed the V. I did get that the specific numbers they listed were Concierge.


----------



## John VN

*THANK YOU ALL FOR CLEARING MY FOGGY BRAIN!!!*


----------



## Quellman

kcbonnies said:


> I am booked on the 4/9 cruise on the Dream.  According to the spreadsheet, there are 131 empty verendah rooms and 191 empty rooms overall.  Do the *GT fares count in these numbers?  In other words, is there going to be a lot of available rooms on this cruise?  I guess what I am trying to figure out is whether the GT fares are reflected in the room counts?
> 
> As a separate question, when filling the *GT fares, does Disney tend to put people in the larger family state rooms or do they just put you in the normal ones with hope that folks upgrade at port?



Not sure if Disney has a rhyme or reason that we know of. One thing they have to balance is the life boat capacity.  While there may be staterooms available, there may not necessarily be room in the assigned lifeboats.  (I mean there is room, but they don't over crowd them because they know that sometimes you just end up in the first available).  They may also consider workload for the stateroom hosts.  Caring for full rooms of 4 guests is probably more work than the same number of rooms with only 2 guests each.  Finally, there are also rooms across the ship they hold back for a number of reasons, scheduled maintenance, deep cleaning, and guest recovery rooms (like if your room is leaking water on the carpet or the bathtub overflows) and they need to put you somewhere else.  I also don't think that they do it purposely to try and up sell you at port.  We took a VGT room in October 2014 and ended up in a 4a room on deck 9.  It was certainly very awesome and unexpected!  

I would be curious how many people actually go to port and then look for an upgrade though.  We have booked VGT (2x), and a GTY room.  I have also booked 3 rooms via selection category (choose category and location) and 1 room selected through the MTO rate.  We have never been disappointed with the VGT or GTY rooms.  But I suppose we always could be.  At the end of the day, I'm on vacation.


----------



## Trera

Before we discovered how great having a cabana is on CC, we used to book FLR rates all the time. Now it seems we booking much more in advance and many times concierge to increase our cabana chances.


----------



## vertigo235

kcbonnies said:


> I am booked on the 4/9 cruise on the Dream.  According to the spreadsheet, there are 131 empty verendah rooms and 191 empty rooms overall.  Do the *GT fares count in these numbers?  In other words, is there going to be a lot of available rooms on this cruise?  I guess what I am trying to figure out is whether the GT fares are reflected in the room counts?
> 
> As a separate question, when filling the *GT fares, does Disney tend to put people in the larger family state rooms or do they just put you in the normal ones with hope that folks upgrade at port?



The room counts come from the rooms available from selection on Disney's website, so I'm not sure.  If I had to guess I'd think that Disney would allow rooms that are not assigned be picked, and then when they assign VGT / GTY etc they fill in the other rooms.  So I would guess that No they are not counted, but I can't be certain.


----------



## vertigo235

We also have no way of knowing how many GTY or *GTs have been purchased either.


----------



## vertigo235

Today's updates

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1778.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1968.68 - O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1808.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1568.68 - V: $1658.68 
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2128.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - O: $2128.68 - V: $2288.68 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3899.86  (CHANGED)
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $3731.86 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3213.86 - O: $3311.86 - V: $3759.86  (NEW)
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3258.16 - O: $3510.16 - V: $3846.16 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16  (NEW)
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $6806.16  (NEW)
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
06/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3068.48 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2098.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3185.86 - V: $3794.86  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2088.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1448.68 - V: $1538.68 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3607.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3622.16 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4277.86 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $7642.16 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/30/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2018.02 
04/06/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.02 
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2088.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.38 - V: $1888.38 
04/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.68 - V: $1848.68 
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1496.68 - V: $1568.68 
04/07/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3132.16 - O: $3244.16 
04/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, O: $3367.86 - V: $3675.86  (CHANGED)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3369.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16 - O: $3048.16 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
03/28/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2524.92 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3583.88 - O: $4155.88  (CHANGED)
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5765.70


----------



## vertigo235

Trera said:


> Before we discovered how great having a cabana is on CC, we used to book FLR rates all the time. Now it seems we booking much more in advance and many times concierge to increase our cabana chances.



These days, unless you are concierge, it doesn't seem to matter when you book though.


----------



## Trera

vertigo235 said:


> These days, unless you are concierge, it doesn't seem to matter when you book though.


we have gotten cabanas as a Platinum before and scheduling our activities 120 days out.

I think the Fantasy is the hardest to get a cabana if you are not concierge.


----------



## jenhelgren

Does DCL ever raise the GT rates and then bring them back down again? We were looking at the 4-night 5/7 for a family of 4 and the verandah price went up around $500-the double occupancy GT rate is still the same so I'm guessing we missed our opportunity and need to keep searching.....

I am also looking at the 7 night Fantasy cruises 5/5 and 5/12 they have FL and/or CAN rates right now--what is the chance that either cruise will go out to GT rates for everyone??


----------



## vertigo235

We are booked on that 5/5 Fantasy cruise and were hoping the same thing so my dad and his GF could join us, but I guess Disney wanted to spite us.

Too late now anyhow they ended up booking the 5/21 Dream cruise instead.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

kcbonnies said:


> I am booked on the 4/9 cruise on the Dream.  According to the spreadsheet, there are 131 empty verendah rooms and 191 empty rooms overall.  Do the *GT fares count in these numbers?  In other words, is there going to be a lot of available rooms on this cruise?  I guess what I am trying to figure out is whether the GT fares are reflected in the room counts?
> 
> As a separate question, when filling the *GT fares, does Disney tend to put people in the larger family state rooms or do they just put you in the normal ones with hope that folks upgrade at port?



Our *vgt we got connecting deck 7 4As. It was awesome!


----------



## vertigo235

We hav eonly done a VGT once, and it was a 4A FWD on Deck 10, totally a room we would have picked on our own.


----------



## vertigo235

New stuff
**GT*
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10

*FLR*
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1598.68 - V: $1658.68

*MTO*
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1418.68 - V: $1478.68
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1768.68 - V: $1888.68
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - O: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68
05/26/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3577.86 - V: $3857.86
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1857.06 - V: $2145.06


----------



## jenhelgren

vertigo235-Could you share an updated availability chart when you get a chance? TIA!


----------



## n2mm

vertigo235 said:


> We hav eonly done a VGT once, and it was a 4A FWD on Deck 10, totally a room we would have picked on our own.



I did my first Vgt too last nov and had forward deck 10.  Under the spa.  We actually had 2 cabins booked and they were connecting.  I was very surprised.


----------



## jenhelgren

Does Disney ever lower the GT rates and if so--do you get your rate adjusted or OBC?


----------



## dmunsil

jenhelgren said:


> Does Disney ever lower the GT rates and if so--do you get your rate adjusted or OBC?


It’s extremely rare for GT rates or any DCL rates to go down; they seem to have gotten their system down such that if they have a cruise that’s not selling well they can fill it with some combo of GT, Florida, military, Canada or cast member offers. I haven’t seen a basic GT rate go down, though sometimes the port fees go down, which lowers the all-in price. If the port fees go down after PIF, you’ll automatically get a refund, since those are just passed through.

If the rates do go down you can call to see if they’ll offer anything. I seem to recall people being offered OBC years ago on a cruise that actually offered lower fares, but that was just after the financial crisis. Having a travel agent with some pull is useful, should the situation ever arise.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Today we booked our third cruise from this thread since December.  We’re sailing in May.

For the record, we are celebrating our 50th wedding anniversary on June 1, and we are not having any party.  We feel we are “celebrating “ all year, but we had nothing special planned near the actual date.  This is it!


----------



## simba44

bobbiwoz said:


> Today we booked our third cruise from this thread since December.  We’re sailing in May.
> 
> For the record, we are celebrating our 50th wedding anniversary on June 1, and we are not having any party.  We feel we are “celebrating “ all year, but we had nothing special planned near the actual date.  This is it!




CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH!
50 years is a wonderful achievement.

Enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

simba44 said:


> CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH!
> 50 years is a wonderful achievement.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## jenhelgren

Any updates for new rates or availability chart? I am SO ready to book something!!


----------



## vertigo235

n2mm said:


> I did my first Vgt too last nov and had forward deck 10.  Under the spa.  We actually had 2 cabins booked and they were connecting.  I was very surprised.



That's right where we were too!


----------



## vertigo235

jenhelgren said:


> Any updates for new rates or availability chart? I am SO ready to book something!!



I just found time to check and found that my job has hung again, looks like it hung up on 3/31, so I'm running it now. I call it the rateinator, anyhow once it's done running (takes about 30 mins) I'll come back and update.

I'll need to figure out why it keeps hanging up too. It means I don't get notifications for new special rates if it gets stuck.


----------



## vertigo235

I'm not really sure what an EAA Resident is, but you have special rates available!  The latest specials below.

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2088.68 - V: $2208.68  (CHANGED)
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1808.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68  (CHANGED)
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1928.68 - V: $2048.68  (CHANGED)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2128.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - O: $2128.68 - V: $2288.68 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3731.86  (CHANGED)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3213.86 - V: $3759.86  (CHANGED)
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3258.16 - O: $3510.16 - V: $3846.16 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $6806.16 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
06/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3068.48 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2085.06 - V: $2421.06  (NEW)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10  (NEW)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3280.36 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1519.66 - O: $1591.66 - V: $1747.66  (NEW)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1441.66 - O: $1501.66 - V: $1597.66  (NEW)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1429.66 - O: $1483.66 - V: $1627.66  (NEW)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2574.96 - O: $2711.46 - V: $3036.96  (NEW)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2401.44 - O: $2569.44 - V: $2695.44  (NEW)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2490.96 - O: $2595.96 - V: $2816.46  (NEW)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2088.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1538.68  (CHANGED)
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1598.68 - V: $1658.68  (NEW)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3607.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3622.16 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86  (CHANGED)
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $7642.16

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2088.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1448.68  (CHANGED)
04/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.68 - V: $1848.68 
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1478.68  (NEW)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1768.68 - V: $1888.68  (NEW)
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1496.68 - V: $1568.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - O: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68  (NEW)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3369.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - V: $3521.86  (CHANGED)
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16 - O: $3048.16 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3577.86 - V: $3857.86  (NEW)
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86  (NEW)
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1857.06 - V: $2145.06  (NEW)
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56  (CHANGED)
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14  (CHANGED)
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94  (CHANGED)


----------



## vertigo235

jenhelgren said:


> Any updates for new rates or availability chart? I am SO ready to book something!!



 As requested...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## cruiser21

I can't believe they are already offering GT rates this Fall.


----------



## vertigo235

cruiser21 said:


> I can't believe they are already offering GT rates this Fall.



Could be a result of all the higher rates people keep complaining about, maybe the new plan is to charge higher for folks who will pay, and then offer *GT for cost conscious people.


----------



## cruiser21

What's a EEA resident?


----------



## vertigo235

Are *GT rates refundable before the PIF date or is that one of the "restrictions" ?


----------



## vertigo235

cruiser21 said:


> What's a EEA resident?



https://www.google.com/search?q=EEA...e..69i57j0l5.559j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## cruiser21

vertigo235 said:


> Could be a result of all the higher rates people keep complaining about, maybe the new plan is to charge higher for folks who will pay, and then offer *GT for cost conscious people.


I knew the Quebec cruises weren't going to sell. The time of year, one way cruise, expensive airfare....kind of a given. I agree with you on the higher costs. I'm not surprised with the number of GT rates just that they're coming out before the PIF date.


----------



## cruiser21

vertigo235 said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=EEA...e..69i57j0l5.559j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Thanks. Is this new...I wonder. I wish they'd give US citizens a 25% discount on European cruises.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Europeans get discount?!? That's a first! 

Curious what they would count as proof of EEA Resident.
I'm a European citizen, but U.S. resident...


----------



## keaster

Europeans have been turning away from the US as a tourist destination, so I think what DCL is trying to do is get those Europeans back on board.


----------



## dmunsil

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Europeans get discount?!? That's a first!
> 
> Curious what they would count as proof of EEA Resident.
> I'm a European citizen, but U.S. resident...


According to Disney's web site, a passport would suffice.


----------



## mgpan

What category of discounts will they come up with next to continue to avoid just pricing appropriately to begin with?  Those who live in a state that begins with a vowel?  Disney movie club members?  Guys named Carl?


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2208.68  (CHANGED)
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1808.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68 
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1928.68 - V: $2048.68 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2128.68  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - O: $2128.68 - V: $2288.68 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3731.86 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3213.86 - V: $3759.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3510.16 - V: $3846.16  (CHANGED)
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $6806.16 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2085.06 - V: $2421.06 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1519.66 - O: $1591.66 - V: $1747.66 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1441.66 - O: $1501.66 - V: $1597.66 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1429.66 - O: $1471.66 - V: $1627.66  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2574.96 - O: $2711.46 - V: $2868.96  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2401.44 - O: $2569.44 - V: $2747.94  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2490.96 - O: $2595.96 - V: $2816.46

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68  (CHANGED)
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1538.68 
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2168.68  (NEW)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3607.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3622.16 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16 - V: $7642.16  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2088.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1448.68 
04/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.68 - V: $1848.68 
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1478.68 
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1848.68 - V: $1928.68  (NEW)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1768.68 - V: $1888.68 
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1568.68  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - O: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3369.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86  (CHANGED)
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16 - O: $3048.16 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3577.86 - V: $3857.86 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1857.06 - V: $2145.06 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94


----------



## vertigo235

That's an awful lot of Discounted rates from DCL there, maybe those increased standard rates are finally starting to keep people from buying.


----------



## jenhelgren

I really hope that's true--even some of the GT rates are still out of our budget for a family of 4!!


----------



## cruiser21

vertigo235 said:


> That's an awful lot of Discounted rates from DCL there, maybe those increased standard rates are finally starting to keep people from buying.


At one point I had the Canadian cruise booked with my OBB at opening day prices. The OGT rate is 700 dollars less the what I was going to pay for my 9c and almost 1100 less then opening day prices without a OBB. I decided to take advantage of the IGT on the EBTA instead. Maybe if these rates stay around until August I can do both.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2208.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68  (CHANGED)
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68 
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - O: $1928.68 - V: $2048.68 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2128.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - O: $2128.68 - V: $2288.68 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3157.86 - V: $3731.86  (CHANGED)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3213.86 - V: $3759.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3258.16 - O: $3510.16 - V: $3846.16  (CHANGED)
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $6806.16 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2085.06 - V: $2421.06 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2098.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - V: $3542.86 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02  (NEW)
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02  (NEW)

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1519.66 - O: $1591.66 - V: $1747.66 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1441.66 - O: $1501.66 - V: $1597.66 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1429.66 - O: $1471.66 - V: $1627.66 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2574.96 - O: $2711.46 - V: $2868.96 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2401.44 - O: $2569.44 - V: $2747.94 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2490.96 - O: $2595.96 - V: $2816.46

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2088.68  (CHANGED)
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1448.68 - V: $1538.68  (CHANGED)
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1598.68 - V: $1658.68  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2168.68 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3607.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3787.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3048.16 - V: $3622.16  (CHANGED)
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16  (CHANGED)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16 - V: $7642.16

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
04/09/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2088.68 
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68  (CHANGED)
04/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.68 - V: $1848.68 
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1478.68 
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1848.68 - V: $1928.68 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1768.68 - V: $1888.68 
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1496.68 - V: $1568.68  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - O: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3369.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16 - O: $3048.16 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3577.86 - V: $3857.86 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1857.06 - V: $2145.06 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94


----------



## dizneeat

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Europeans get discount?!? That's a first!
> 
> Curious what they would count as proof of EEA Resident.
> I'm a European citizen, but U.S. resident...



*I am just catching up and am shocked (in a good, happy way). First time I see a discount for Europeans - hope this won't be a one time thing. *


----------



## shburks

dizneeat said:


> *I am just catching up and am shocked (in a good, happy way). First time I see a discount for Europeans - hope this won't be a one time thing. *



On the DCL site, it says proof of residency I.E. passports.

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/...ident-rates-details/?CMP=DisneyCruiseLineBlog


----------



## dizneeat

shburks said:


> On the DCL site, it says proof of residency I.E. passports.
> 
> https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/...ident-rates-details/?CMP=DisneyCruiseLineBlog



Checked the DCL site yesterday and the offers are great - unfortunately we are already booked this year. But I will keep my eye on these offers. We do hold that EU passport.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68 
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.68 - V: $2048.68  (CHANGED)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2128.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - O: $2128.68 - V: $2288.68 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3731.86  (CHANGED)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3213.86 - V: $3759.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3846.16  (CHANGED)
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $6806.16 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2085.06 - V: $2421.06 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2098.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
    05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3532.36 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1519.66 - O: $1591.66 - V: $1747.66 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1441.66 - O: $1501.66 - V: $1597.66 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1429.66 - O: $1471.66 - V: $1627.66 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2574.96 - V: $2868.96  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2401.44 - O: $2569.44 - V: $2747.94 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2595.96 - V: $2816.46  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1538.68  (CHANGED)
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1598.68 - V: $1658.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2168.68 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3607.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3048.16 - V: $3622.16 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16 - V: $7642.16 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1448.68  (CHANGED)
04/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1848.68  (CHANGED)
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1478.68 
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1928.68  (CHANGED)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1768.68 - V: $1888.68 
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1496.68 - V: $1568.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - O: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3369.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16 - O: $3048.16 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3577.86 - V: $3857.86 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2573.52 - O: $2825.52 - V: $3651.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1857.06 - V: $2145.06 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94


----------



## vertigo235

Updated availability sheet. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1808.68 - O: $1968.68 - V: $2088.68  (CHANGED)
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1848.38 - V: $2008.38  (CHANGED)
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68 
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68  (CHANGED)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2128.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - O: $2128.68 - V: $2288.68 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3731.86 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3213.86  (CHANGED)
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3258.16 - O: $3510.16 - V: $3846.16  (CHANGED)
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $6806.16 
05/13/2018 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $4077.88 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2085.06 - V: $2421.06 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruises*
    05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1519.66 - O: $1591.66 - V: $1747.66 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1441.66 - O: $1501.66 - V: $1597.66 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1429.66 - O: $1471.66 - V: $1627.66 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2574.96 - V: $2868.96 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2401.44 - O: $2569.44 - V: $2747.94 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2595.96 - V: $2816.46 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1448.68 - V: $1538.68  (CHANGED)
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1598.68 - V: $1658.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2168.68 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3607.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3787.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3048.16 - V: $3622.16 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4420.16  (NEW)
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16 - V: $7642.16 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    04/16/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1848.68 - V: $1968.68 
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1388.68 - V: $1448.68  (CHANGED)
04/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1848.68 
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1928.68 
05/11/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1418.68 - V: $1478.68  (NEW)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1768.68 - V: $1888.68 
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1496.68 - V: $1568.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - O: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68 
06/01/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2878.68 - O: $3078.68 - V: $3328.68  (NEW)
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2904.68 - O: $3008.68 - V: $3128.68  (NEW)
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68  (NEW)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3369.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86  (CHANGED)
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16 - O: $3048.16 - V: $3370.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3577.86 - V: $3857.86 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4851.86  (NEW)
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52  (CHANGED)
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1857.06 - V: $2145.06 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56  (CHANGED)
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2434.10 - O: $2854.10 - V: $3722.10  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

Some more updates came in today, I updated the list above.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

@vertigo235 I was watching the 5/26/2018 western Caribbean cruise on the fantasy and it was there yesterday but now it's disappeared from the site! I can go look at it and see that it still has the same rooms available, so I can't figure out why it would disappear. Have you seen things reappear before?


----------



## vertigo235

Yes that happens, sometimes I think people will add it to their cart but then change their mind.  Maybe disney only allows so many of them to be on hold for a certain amount of time.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

vertigo235 said:


> Yes that happens, sometimes I think people will add it to their cart but then change their mind.  Maybe disney only allows so many of them to be on hold for a certain amount of time.



Ok, thank you. I'll continue to watch it, but I'm hoping it pops back up. All the same rooms are available so I don't know why it would be taken off. If I were to call do you think I could still get the MTO rate?


----------



## MelSpees

pclvnmcky88 said:


> Ok, thank you. I'll continue to watch it, but I'm hoping it pops back up. All the same rooms are available so I don't know why it would be taken off. If I were to call do you think I could still get the MTO rate?


It might be worth a try. It could be a glitch on the site.


----------



## vertigo235

My job hung up again, had to kick it off and here is the latest. 

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2128.68  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - V: $2288.68  (CHANGED)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3759.86  (CHANGED)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4123.86 - O: $4235.86 - V: $4557.86  (NEW)
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $6806.16 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2085.06 - V: $2421.06 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10  (CHANGED)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on a Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruise*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66  (CHANGED)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1519.66 - O: $1591.66 - V: $1747.66 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1441.66 - O: $1501.66 - V: $1597.66 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1429.66 - O: $1483.66 - V: $1627.66  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2574.96 - O: $2711.46 - V: $3036.96  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2401.44 - O: $2569.44 - V: $2695.44  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2490.96 - O: $2595.96 - V: $3005.46  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
04/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1538.68  (CHANGED)
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2168.68  (CHANGED)
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68  (NEW)
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3607.86 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3622.16  (CHANGED)
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4420.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16 - V: $7642.16 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
04/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.68 - V: $1848.68  (CHANGED)
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1848.68 - V: $1928.68  (CHANGED)
05/11/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1418.68 - V: $1478.68 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1888.68  (CHANGED)
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1568.68  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68  (CHANGED)
05/28/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2568.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2728.68  (NEW)
06/01/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2878.68 - O: $3078.68 - V: $3328.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2904.68 - O: $3008.68 - V: $3128.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
04/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3369.86 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86  (CHANGED)
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16 - O: $3048.16  (CHANGED)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4851.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1857.06 - V: $2145.06 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56  (CHANGED)
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10  (CHANGED)


----------



## vertigo235

Availability sheet updated. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## Trera

vertigo235 said:


> Availability sheet updated.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


thank you for the update.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/23/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1888.38  (CHANGED)
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2128.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - V: $2288.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3088.68 - O: $3208.68 - V: $3288.68  (NEW)
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3478.68 - V: $3678.68  (NEW)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3759.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3258.16 - V: $3846.16  (CHANGED)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4123.86 - O: $4235.86 - V: $4557.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2085.06 - V: $2421.06 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on a Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruise*
    05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3028.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1519.66 - O: $1591.66 - V: $1747.66 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1441.66 - O: $1501.66 - V: $1597.66 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1429.66 - O: $1483.66 - V: $1627.66 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2574.96 - V: $2984.46  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2401.44 - O: $2569.44 - V: $2695.44 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2490.96 - O: $2595.96 - V: $2816.46  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2168.68  (CHANGED)
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3048.16 - V: $3622.16  (CHANGED)
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4420.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16 - V: $7642.16 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    04/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.68 - V: $1848.68 
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1928.68  (CHANGED)
05/11/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1478.68  (CHANGED)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1768.68 - V: $1888.68  (CHANGED)
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1568.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - O: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68  (CHANGED)
05/28/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2568.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2728.68 
06/01/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2878.68 - O: $3078.68 - V: $3328.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2904.68 - O: $3008.68 - V: $3128.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16 - O: $3048.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4851.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1857.06 - V: $2145.06 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14  (CHANGED)
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2128.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - V: $2288.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3088.68 - O: $3208.68 - V: $3288.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3478.68 - V: $3678.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1585.66 - O: $1681.66 - V: $1849.66  (NEW)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3759.86 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4123.86 - O: $4235.86 - V: $4557.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2085.06 - V: $2553.06  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
07/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4927.54  (NEW)
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 - O: $5414.04  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on a Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruise*
    05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3049.36 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1519.66 - O: $1591.66 - V: $1747.66 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1441.66 - O: $1501.66 - V: $1597.66 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1429.66 - O: $1483.66 - V: $1627.66 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2574.96 - V: $2984.46 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2401.44 - O: $2569.44 - V: $2695.44 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2490.96 - O: $2595.96 - V: $2816.46 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2168.68  (CHANGED)
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3787.86 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3622.16  (CHANGED)
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4420.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16 - V: $7642.16 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.04 - O: $3789.04 - V: $4041.04  (NEW)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    04/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.68 - V: $1848.68 
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1928.68 
05/11/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1478.68 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - V: $1888.68  (CHANGED)
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1568.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68  (CHANGED)
05/28/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2568.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2728.68 
06/01/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2878.68 - O: $3078.68 - V: $3328.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2904.68 - O: $3008.68 - V: $3128.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68  (NEW)
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86  (CHANGED)
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16 - O: $3048.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4851.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1857.06 - V: $2277.06  (CHANGED)
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - V: $5536.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4294.04 - O: $5064.04 - V: $6254.04  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10


----------



## vertigo235

So I knew this would happen, as soon as I post the update with no new rates since Saturday, Disney would put up some new ones...

Anyhow, I've updated the list above in case some of you have already reviewed, this is your note to check it out again new *GTs.


----------



## vertigo235

It's good to see Alaska cruises on the *GT list, maybe Disney has finally found a price that people do not run to.


----------



## vertigo235

Disney does this to me on purpose, MTOs posted so I have again updated the list above.


----------



## vertigo235

And more changes... list updated.


----------



## Happy100

vertigo235 said:


> It's good to see Alaska cruises on the *GT list, maybe Disney has finally found a price that people do not run to.



Except they are all insides and one Oceanview and honestly if I was going to go to Alaska, Verandah is the lowest level I would book and I think a lot of others feel the same way.


----------



## Dug720

vertigo235 said:


> It's good to see Alaska cruises on the *GT list, maybe Disney has finally found a price that people do not run to.



That would possibly be true if it was every Alaska cruise. But it's not. Only some dates.


----------



## Shanti

Dug720 said:


> That would possibly be true if it was every Alaska cruise. But it's not. Only some dates.


They never discount every cruise of any itinerary. I do think it's significant that five of them have gone GT this year. It used to be taken for granted that they would never be discounted.


----------



## vertigo235

Shanti said:


> They never discount every cruise of any itinerary. I do think it's significant that five of them have gone GT this year. It used to be taken for granted that they would never be discounted.



This is the way I see it too.

And yes they have had VGTs this year too, just not at the moment.


----------



## vertigo235

Today's updates

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2128.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - V: $2288.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3088.68 - O: $3208.68 - V: $3288.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3478.68 - V: $3678.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3428.68 - V: $3628.68  (NEW)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1585.66 - O: $1681.66 - V: $1849.66 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3759.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3846.16  (CHANGED)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4123.86 - O: $4235.86 - V: $4557.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2085.06 - V: $2553.06 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
07/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4927.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 - O: $5414.04 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on a Select 7-Night Caribbean Cruise*
    05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3086.66 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3049.36 - V: $3542.86 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1519.66 - O: $1591.66 - V: $1747.66 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1429.66 - O: $1501.66 - V: $1597.66  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1429.66 - O: $1483.66 - V: $1627.66 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2555.06 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2401.44 - O: $2569.44 - V: $2873.94  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2595.96 - V: $2816.46  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2168.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3787.86 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3622.16 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4420.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16 - V: $7642.16 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.04 - O: $3789.04 - V: $4041.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2457.06 - V: $2849.06  (NEW)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2362.94 - O: $2516.94 - V: $2782.94  (NEW)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2532.96 - V: $2812.96  (NEW)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1928.68 
05/11/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1418.68 - V: $1478.68  (CHANGED)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1768.68 - V: $1888.68  (CHANGED)
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1568.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68 
05/28/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2568.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2728.68 
06/01/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2878.68 - O: $3078.68 - V: $3328.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2904.68 - O: $3008.68 - V: $3128.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
04/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2975.86 - O: $3129.86 - V: $3521.86 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16 - O: $3048.16 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4851.86 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - O: $3196.82 - V: $4036.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1857.06 - V: $2277.06 
04/29/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56 - V: $2618.56 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14  (CHANGED)
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4294.04 - O: $5064.04 - V: $6254.04 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10


----------



## vertigo235

These new FLR 7 night fantasy cruises are almost too hard for me to believe, these rates are dirt!

09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2457.06 - V: $2849.06 (NEW)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2362.94 - O: $2516.94 - V: $2782.94 (NEW)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2532.96 - V: $2812.96 (NEW)

Also I'm surprised about the double dip cruises on the dream, I thought the double dips were super popular.  Who knew.


----------



## vertigo235

Just realized those FLR rates are the same Fantasy cruises that have been offered to the EAA residents.


----------



## Starrblush80

vertigo235 said:


> Just realized those FLR rates are the same Fantasy cruises that have been offered to the EAA residents.


Thank you for all your hard work on this. This is amazing. I've already put down a deposit for the Sept 8, 2018 Fantasy cruise. If it's eligible for a FL rate discount does it mean a *GT rate discount will follow after the PIF date?


----------



## vertigo235

Starrblush80 said:


> Thank you for all your hard work on this. This is amazing. I've already put down a deposit for the Sept 8, 2018 Fantasy cruise. If it's eligible for a FL rate discount does it mean a *GT rate discount will follow after the PIF date?



I've seen no evidence that the different rates are related in any way.

I'm going on the 5/5 cruise (not a special rate) and it received a CAN rate, an MTO rate, but I never saw a *GT rate or a FLR rate that I recall.


----------



## Starrblush80

vertigo235 said:


> I've seen no evidence that the different rates are related in any way.
> 
> I'm going on the 5/5 cruise (not a special rate) and it received a CAN rate, an MTO rate, but I never saw a *GT rate or a FLR rate that I recall.


 
Ok I'll keep my fingers crossed and just check the price and availability numbers. It would help us so much. You've help us so much for our next cruise. We''all likely only do *GT rates from now on.


----------



## Shanti

vertigo235 said:


> Also I'm surprised about the double dip cruises on the dream, I thought the double dips were super popular.  Who knew.


I think they still are popular, but the summer prices have just plateaued above what too many cruisers are willing to pay. When you consider this along with several GTs being offered for Alaska cruises, it makes me consider the possiblity that summer prices have really peaked, and won't continue to climb as steeply as they have over the past few years.


----------



## vertigo235

I hope you are correct.


----------



## vertigo235

Just wait until Disney adds 3 more ships.


----------



## emilymad

Shanti said:


> I think they still are popular, but the summer prices have just plateaued above what too many cruisers are willing to pay. When you consider this along with several GTs being offered for Alaska cruises, it makes me consider the possiblity that summer prices have really peaked, and won't continue to climb as steeply as they have over the past few years.



We are booked on the double dip that just went GT.  We booked on the late side and it was hard to find a decent stateroom.  Decent meaning our personal preference in staterooms.  I don't think these are empty sailings.

I am wondering if Disney is changing its strategy and releasing GT rates instead of offering remaining cabins at CM or TA rates.  Just a theory but this is the most GT I can remember ever seeing.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1568.68 - V: $1658.68  (CHANGED)
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68 
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2128.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2288.68  (CHANGED)
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3088.68 - O: $3208.68 - V: $3288.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3478.68 - V: $3678.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3428.68 - V: $3628.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.38 - O: $1664.38 - V: $1832.38  (CHANGED)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4123.86 - O: $4235.86 - V: $4557.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $6806.16 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2553.06  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
07/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4927.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 - O: $5414.04 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Caribbean and Canada Cruises*
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2979.14 - O: $3170.66  (CHANGED)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3049.36 - O: $3112.36 - V: $3542.86  (CHANGED)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1502.38 - O: $1574.38 - V: $1730.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1484.68 - V: $1580.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1429.66 - O: $1483.66 - V: $1627.66 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2618.06 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2569.44 - V: $2852.04  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2595.96 - V: $2963.46  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2168.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3622.16 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4420.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16 - V: $7642.16 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.04 - O: $3789.04  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2516.94  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
05/04/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1388.68 - O: $1418.68 - V: $1478.68  (CHANGED)
05/07/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1928.68 
05/11/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1448.68 - V: $1478.68  (CHANGED)
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1768.68 - V: $1888.68 
05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1568.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68 
05/28/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2568.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2728.68 
06/01/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2878.68 - O: $3078.68 - V: $3328.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2904.68 - O: $3008.68 - V: $3128.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
05/05/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2964.16  (CHANGED)
05/12/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3549.86 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3916.16 - O: $4084.16 - V: $4420.16  (NEW)
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4193.86 - V: $4851.86  (CHANGED)
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 - V: $4036.82  (CHANGED)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2277.06  (CHANGED)
05/06/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1968.56 - O: $2218.56  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4294.04 - O: $5064.04 - V: $6254.04 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

"09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2618.06 - V: $2849.06 (CHANGED)"

Just got off the phone with DCL. The Inside Stateroom is sold out for EEA. 
Veranda is still available for $2,849.06


----------



## LocaRoja

Can the sage DCL experts here weigh in on whether they would predict the 7-D Fantasy departing Aug 18, 2018 will offer GT rates?  If so, when would you guess they will be released?
 Thanks!


----------



## cruiser21

Shanti said:


> I think they still are popular, but the summer prices have just plateaued above what too many cruisers are willing to pay. When you consider this along with several GTs being offered for Alaska cruises, it makes me consider the possiblity that summer prices have really peaked, and won't continue to climb as steeply as they have over the past few years.


I thought this in 2014/ 2015 when almost every sailing had a GT rate, but I was wrong. I'd like to think prices have peaked, but we shall see.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Waiting/hoping for a *GT rate for the 09/19/2018 cruise out of San Diego.


----------



## Dopey416

@vertigo235 Can we please have an updated availability sheet? TIA


----------



## vertigo235

Sorry I took the week off, I was enjoying a Disney Cruise! 

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2128.68  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2048.68 - V: $2288.68  (CHANGED)
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3088.68 - V: $3288.68  (CHANGED)
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3478.68 - V: $3678.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3428.68 - V: $3628.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.38 - O: $1664.38 - V: $1832.38 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4123.86 - V: $4557.86  (CHANGED)
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $4350.16  (CHANGED)
07/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4391.04 - O: $4573.04 - V: $4853.04  (NEW)
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2553.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54  (NEW)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3632.14 
06/11/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4145.86 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
07/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4927.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 - O: $5414.04 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1502.38 - O: $1574.38 - V: $1730.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1484.68 - V: $1580.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1454.68 - V: $1610.68  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2555.06 - O: $2691.56 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2379.54 - O: $2474.04 - V: $2673.54  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - O: $2576.06 - V: $2796.56  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1928.68 - V: $2168.68  (CHANGED)
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
05/19/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3048.16  (CHANGED)
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16  (CHANGED)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4420.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16  (CHANGED)
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.04 - O: $3789.04 - V: $4041.04  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2457.06 - O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2341.04 - O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    05/14/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1768.68 - V: $1888.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68 
05/28/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2568.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2728.68 
06/01/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2878.68 - V: $3328.68  (CHANGED)
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2904.68 - O: $3008.68 - V: $3128.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16  (CHANGED)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3916.16 - O: $4084.16 - V: $4420.16 
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4193.86 - V: $4851.86 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06  (NEW)
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82  (CHANGED)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2421.06  (CHANGED)
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4294.04 - O: $5064.04 - V: $6254.04 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10


----------



## vertigo235

Updated Availability sheet. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## keaster

I really am surprised to see 5 Alaska cruises with *GT rates!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2288.68  (CHANGED)
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3088.68 - O: $3208.68 - V: $3288.68  (CHANGED)
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3478.68 - V: $3678.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3428.68 - V: $3628.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.38 - O: $1664.38 - V: $1832.38 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4123.86 - V: $4557.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16  (CHANGED)
07/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4391.04 - O: $4573.04 - V: $4853.04 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2553.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
07/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4927.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 - O: $5414.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4130.86  (NEW)
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3823.50  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1502.38 - O: $1574.38 - V: $1730.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1484.68 - V: $1580.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1454.68 - V: $1610.68 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2555.06 - O: $2691.56 - V: $2849.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2379.54 - O: $2474.04 - V: $2673.54 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - O: $2576.06 - V: $2796.56 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2168.68  (CHANGED)
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16  (CHANGED)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4420.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16 - V: $7642.16  (CHANGED)
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.04 - O: $3789.04 - V: $4041.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2457.06 - O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2341.04 - O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2700.96  (NEW)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1568.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68  (CHANGED)
05/28/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2568.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2728.68 
06/01/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2878.68 - V: $3328.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2904.68 - O: $3008.68 - V: $3128.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16  (CHANGED)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3916.16 - O: $4084.16 - V: $4420.16 
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4193.86 - V: $4851.86 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2421.06 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4294.04 - O: $5064.04 - V: $6254.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3878.86 - O: $4718.86 - V: $5908.86  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2288.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3088.68 - O: $3208.68 - V: $3288.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3478.68 - V: $3678.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3428.68 - V: $3628.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.38 - O: $1664.38 - V: $1832.38 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4123.86 - V: $4557.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
07/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4391.04 - O: $4573.04 - V: $4853.04 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3182.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2553.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
07/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4927.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 - O: $5414.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4130.86 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3823.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1502.38 - O: $1574.38 - V: $1730.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1484.68 - V: $1580.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1454.68 - V: $1610.68 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2555.06 - O: $2691.56 - V: $2849.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2379.54 - O: $2474.04 - V: $2673.54 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - O: $2576.06 - V: $2796.56 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1658.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1928.68 - V: $2168.68  (CHANGED)
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2042.68 - O: $2162.68 - V: $2276.68  (NEW)
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4420.16 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16 - V: $7642.16 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.04 - O: $3789.04 - V: $4041.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2457.06 - O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2341.04 - O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2700.96 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    05/18/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1568.68 
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68  (CHANGED)
05/28/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2568.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2728.68 
06/01/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2878.68 - V: $3328.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2904.68 - O: $3008.68 - V: $3128.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/29/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3068.68 - O: $3098.68 - V: $3728.68  (NEW)
07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1922.68 - O: $2036.68 - V: $2138.68  (NEW)
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16 - V: $4126.16 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3916.16 - O: $4084.16 - V: $4420.16 
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4193.86 - V: $4851.86 
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3915.04 - O: $4111.04 - V: $4377.04  (NEW)
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06 
05/26/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3000.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2421.06 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4294.04 - O: $5064.04 - V: $6254.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3878.86 - O: $4718.86 - V: $5908.86 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2288.68 
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3088.68 - O: $3208.68 - V: $3288.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3478.68 - V: $3678.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3428.68 - V: $3628.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.38 - O: $1664.38 - V: $1832.38 
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $4557.86  (CHANGED)
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4168.16 - O: $4350.16 - V: $4700.16 
07/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4391.04 - O: $4573.04 - V: $4853.04 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24  (NEW)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2895.52 - O: $3175.52 - V: $4127.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2553.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
07/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4927.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 - O: $5414.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4130.86 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3823.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1502.38 - O: $1574.38 - V: $1730.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1484.68 - V: $1580.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1454.68 - V: $1610.68 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2618.06 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2474.04 - V: $2673.54  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - O: $2523.56 - V: $2796.56  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2008.68 - V: $2168.68  (CHANGED)
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2042.68 - O: $2162.68 - V: $2276.68 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16  (CHANGED)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16  (CHANGED)
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.04 - O: $3789.04 - V: $4041.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2700.96 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
05/21/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1816.68 - V: $2024.68  (CHANGED)
05/28/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2568.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2728.68 
06/01/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3078.68 - V: $3328.68  (CHANGED)
06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2904.68 - O: $3008.68 - V: $3128.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/29/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3068.68 - O: $3098.68 - V: $3728.68 
07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1922.68 - O: $2036.68 - V: $2138.68 
06/02/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3874.16 - O: $3916.16  (CHANGED)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3997.86 - V: $4277.86 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3916.16 - O: $4084.16  (CHANGED)
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4193.86 - V: $4851.86 
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3915.04 - O: $4111.04 - V: $4377.04 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24  (NEW)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1737.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2421.06 
05/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 
05/28/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3366.14 - O: $4262.14 - V: $5536.14 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4294.04 - O: $5064.04 - V: $6254.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3878.86 - O: $4718.86 - V: $5908.86 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10


----------



## vertigo235

Thought I would share this sheet here too. This is all the pricing by catagory for all future cruises. 

I plan to update it in the morning once the new itineraries are posted for Platinum members. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...aahlr4YeCtAfJE22sH8i4sG2ZKJM1OV_zNHVl/pubhtml


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3088.68 - O: $3208.68 - V: $3288.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - O: $3478.68 - V: $3678.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3228.68 - V: $3628.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1664.38 - V: $1832.38 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38  (NEW)
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $6806.16 
07/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4391.04 - O: $4573.04 - V: $4853.04 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4039.06 - O: $4207.06 - V: $4529.06  (NEW)
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3929.04 - O: $4027.04 - V: $4279.04  (NEW)
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24  (NEW)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2685.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
07/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4927.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 - O: $5414.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4130.86 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3823.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1502.38 - O: $1574.38 - V: $1730.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1484.68 - V: $1580.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1454.68 - V: $1610.68 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2555.06 - O: $2691.56 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2379.54 - O: $2474.04 - V: $2673.54  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2523.56 - V: $2796.56  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3278.68 
07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2042.68 - O: $2162.68 - V: $2276.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.38 - O: $1568.38 - V: $1808.38  (NEW)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68  (NEW)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - V: $1688.68  (NEW)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 - O: $3983.86 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16  (CHANGED)
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3915.04 - O: $4111.04 - V: $4377.04  (NEW)
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.04 - O: $3789.04 - V: $4041.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2457.06 - O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2341.04 - O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2681.06 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    06/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2904.68 - V: $3128.68 
06/10/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3278.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/15/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3028.68 - V: $3428.68 
06/29/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3068.68 - O: $3098.68 - V: $3728.68 
07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1922.68 - O: $2036.68 - V: $2138.68 
07/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2648.68 - V: $2808.68  (NEW)
08/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2448.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2768.68  (NEW)
06/09/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.86 
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4193.86 - V: $4851.86 
07/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.06 - O: $4081.06 - V: $4515.06  (NEW)
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3915.04 - O: $4111.04 - V: $4377.04 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06 
08/18/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3647.06  (NEW)
09/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3379.18 - O: $3799.18  (NEW)
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24  (NEW)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1845.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2553.06 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4294.04 - O: $5064.04 - V: $6254.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3878.86 - O: $4718.86 - V: $5908.86 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3613.50 - O: $4243.50 - V: $5503.50  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
07/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2138.68 - V: $2378.68  (NEW)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1664.38 - V: $1832.38 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
06/16/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $4350.16  (CHANGED)
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $6806.16 
07/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4391.04 - O: $4573.04  (CHANGED)
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4039.06 - O: $4207.06 - V: $4529.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3929.04 - O: $4027.04 - V: $4279.04 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2685.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
07/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4927.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 - O: $5414.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4130.86 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3823.50 - O: $4523.50  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1574.38 - V: $1730.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1484.68 - V: $1580.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1478.68 - V: $1610.68  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2618.06 - O: $2702.06 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2379.54 - O: $2474.04 - V: $2673.54 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2576.06 - V: $2796.56  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2042.68 - O: $2162.68 - V: $2276.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1568.38 - V: $1808.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - V: $1688.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68  (NEW)
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $7642.16  (CHANGED)
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3915.04 - O: $4111.04 - V: $4377.04 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.04 - O: $3789.04 - V: $4041.04 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04  (NEW)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2341.04 - O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    06/29/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3068.68 - O: $3098.68 - V: $3728.68 
07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1922.68 - O: $2036.68 - V: $2138.68 
07/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1898.68 - V: $2108.68  (NEW)
07/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2648.68 - V: $2808.68 
08/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2448.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2768.68 
06/23/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4193.86 - V: $4851.86 
07/21/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3885.06 - O: $4081.06 - V: $4515.06 
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3915.04 - O: $4111.04 - V: $4377.04 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.04 - O: $3789.04 - V: $4041.04  (NEW)
08/18/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3647.06 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04  (NEW)
09/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3379.18 - O: $3799.18 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1845.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2553.06 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4294.04 - O: $5064.04 - V: $6254.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3878.86 - O: $4718.86 - V: $5908.86 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3613.50 - O: $4243.50  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10


----------



## cruiser21

Shanti said:


> I think they still are popular, but the summer prices have just plateaued above what too many cruisers are willing to pay. When you consider this along with several GTs being offered for Alaska cruises, it makes me consider the possiblity that summer prices have really peaked, and won't continue to climb as steeply as they have over the past few years.


If you go to page 6 of this thread you'll see all the GT rates for Summer 2014...and as we know prices continued to climb.


----------



## truck1

Shanti said:


> I think they still are popular, but the summer prices have just plateaued above what too many cruisers are willing to pay. When you consider this along with several GTs being offered for Alaska cruises, it makes me consider the possiblity that summer prices have really peaked, and won't continue to climb as steeply as they have over the past few years.



The other thing is that for what we spent for a 4 night double dip, was just about the same for a 7 night on the Fantasy. For the exact same room. Only difference was time of year. We normally sail in Octish, but the double dips typically only sail in the summer months.


----------



## Shanti

truck1 said:


> The other thing is that for what we spent for a 4 night double dip, was just about the same for a 7 night on the Fantasy. For the exact same room. Only difference was time of year. We normally sail in Octish, but the double dips typically only sail in the summer months.


Yes, timing is everything. I'm a teacher & my son is at a high-expectations middle school, so we're completely restricted to cruising during traditional school vacation times: Christmas break, spring break or summer. When I look at DCL rates for other times of year (sometimes even a week before or after when we can cruise), I think to myself, "If only..."


----------



## truck1

Shanti said:


> Yes, timing is everything. I'm a teacher & my son is at a high-expectations middle school, so we're completely restricted to cruising during traditional school vacation times: Christmas break, spring break or summer. When I look at DCL rates for other times of year (sometimes even a week before or after when we can cruise), I think to myself, "If only..."


Yep. I can sympathize. There's been several itineraries that we've wanted to do but they run them during the summer. A lot of those itins I could do on another line for a better price for basically the  same room.


----------



## cruiser21

truck1 said:


> Yep. I can sympathize. There's been several itineraries that we've wanted to do but they run them during the summer. A lot of those itins I could do on another line for a better price for basically the  same room.


We were lucky to get a really good GT rate on the 12 night Iceland/Norway cruise in 2016, but for the most part I cannot afford a Summer Europe on DCL. 15-20k is just out of my budget. I can do it on another cruiseline for less then half that. I still find some deals. My son and I did the EBTA in May with an IGT rate and booked two IGT rooms on the Quebec cruise in September for the four of us.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    07/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2138.68 - V: $2378.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1664.38 - V: $1832.38 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
07/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4378.16 - O: $4560.16  (CHANGED)
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4039.06 - O: $4207.06 - V: $4529.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3916.16 - O: $4014.16 - V: $4266.16  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06  (NEW)
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2685.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
07/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4927.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 - O: $5414.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4130.86 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3823.50 - O: $4523.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2714.10 - O: $3218.10 - V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Canada Cruises*
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68  (NEW)
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74  (NEW)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1682.38 - O: $1754.38 - V: $1880.38  (NEW)
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1730.38 - O: $1778.38 - V: $1910.38  (NEW)

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1514.38 - O: $1586.38 - V: $1730.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1484.68 - V: $1580.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1478.68 - V: $1610.68 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2547.54 - V: $2673.54  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - V: $2796.56  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2276.68  (CHANGED)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - V: $1688.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 - O: $4098.16 - V: $4364.16  (CHANGED)
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16  (CHANGED)
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - V: $2793.06  (CHANGED)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3441.68 - O: $3553.68 - V: $3763.68  (NEW)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    06/29/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3068.68 - O: $3098.68 - V: $3728.68 
07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2138.68  (CHANGED)
07/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1898.68 - V: $2108.68 
07/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2648.68 - V: $2808.68 
08/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2448.68 - O: $2648.68 - V: $2768.68 
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 - O: $4098.16 - V: $4364.16  (CHANGED)
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16  (CHANGED)
08/18/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3647.06 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3379.18 - O: $3799.18 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1845.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2553.06 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4294.04 - O: $5064.04 - V: $6254.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3878.86 - O: $4718.86 - V: $5908.86 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3613.50 - O: $4243.50 - V: $5503.50  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10 - V: $3722.10  (CHANGED)


----------



## n2mm

Any hope that the dream 9/10/18 might get released to GT?  I see it’s released to Florida residents.  There seems to be a lot of availability.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
07/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2378.68  (CHANGED)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38  (CHANGED)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
07/14/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4378.16  (CHANGED)
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4039.06 - O: $4207.06 - V: $4529.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3916.16 - O: $4014.16 - V: $4266.16 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2831.04  (NEW)
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62  (NEW)
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2685.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $6036.94 
07/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4927.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 - O: $5414.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4130.86 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3823.50 - O: $4523.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10  (CHANGED)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74  (CHANGED)
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1730.38 - O: $1778.38 - V: $1910.38 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1502.38 - O: $1574.38 - V: $1730.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1484.68 - V: $1580.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1478.68 - V: $1610.68 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2796.56 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2547.54 - V: $2673.54 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - V: $2796.56 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2276.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68  (CHANGED)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
06/30/2018 Disney Fantasy, 11-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $6850.16  (CHANGED)
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 - O: $4098.16 - V: $4364.16 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2681.06 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3441.68 - O: $3553.68 - V: $3763.68 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
06/29/2018 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3068.68  (CHANGED)
07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2036.68 - V: $2138.68  (CHANGED)
07/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1898.68 - V: $2108.68 
07/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2648.68 - V: $2808.68 
08/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2448.68 - O: $2648.68  (CHANGED)
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 - O: $4098.16 - V: $4364.16 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16 
08/18/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3647.06 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06  (NEW)
09/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3379.18 - O: $3799.18 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1845.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2553.06 
07/09/2018 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5748.94 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4294.04 - O: $5064.04 - V: $6254.04 
08/20/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3878.86 - O: $4718.86 - V: $5908.86 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3613.50 - O: $4243.50 - V: $5503.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2854.10 - V: $3722.10


----------



## cruiser21

That's a really great rate on the 9/8 Fantasy. So many cruises to choose from.


----------



## n2mm

Not much going on last week!  Still waiting for a GT rate for 9/10/18 cruise. There’s a lot of availability.  We are under the 75 day mark now.


----------



## Donalds_best_pal

vertigo235 said:


> Updated Availability sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml



Any idea when this will be updated again? Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## n2mm

I saw a new GT rate for fantasy 7 night sep 15.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    07/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2378.68 
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2128.68 - O: $2208.68 - V: $2288.68  (NEW)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4039.06 - O: $4207.06 - V: $4529.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3916.16 - O: $4014.16 - V: $4266.16 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2831.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2513.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2961.06  (NEW)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3651.68 - O: $3763.68 - V: $3987.68  (NEW)
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06  (NEW)
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2685.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04  (CHANGED)
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3823.50 - O: $4523.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises and 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74  (CHANGED)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, V: $3893.02  (CHANGED)

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1502.38 - O: $1586.38 - V: $1730.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1484.68 - V: $1580.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1454.68 - V: $1610.68  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2712.56 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2547.54 - V: $2673.54 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - V: $2796.56 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2276.68 
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1598.68 - O: $1628.68 - V: $1718.68  (NEW)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74  (NEW)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74  (NEW)
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 - O: $4098.16  (CHANGED)
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - V: $2793.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - O: $2607.04  (NEW)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3441.68 - O: $3553.68 - V: $3763.68 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1914.54 - O: $2094.54 - V: $2514.54  (NEW)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2036.68 - V: $2138.68 
07/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1898.68 - V: $2108.68 
07/27/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2078.68  (NEW)
07/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2648.68 - V: $2808.68 
08/03/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.68 - O: $1898.68 - V: $1958.68  (NEW)
08/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2448.68 - V: $2768.68  (CHANGED)
08/10/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1838.68  (NEW)
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1508.68 - O: $1568.68 - V: $1628.68  (NEW)
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16  (CHANGED)
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16 
08/18/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3647.06 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - V: $2793.06  (NEW)
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04  (NEW)
09/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3379.18 - O: $3799.18 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1845.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2553.06 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3613.50 - O: $4243.50 - V: $5503.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3722.10  (CHANGED)


----------



## vertigo235

n2mm said:


> I saw a new GT rate for fantasy 7 night sep 15.



Indeed, a really nice rate too.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    07/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2378.68 
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2208.68 - V: $2288.68  (CHANGED)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4039.06 - V: $4529.06  (CHANGED)
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3916.16 - O: $4014.16 - V: $4266.16 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2831.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2513.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2961.06 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3231.68 - O: $3343.68 - V: $3567.68  (CHANGED)
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2685.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3823.50 - O: $4523.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises and 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1502.38 - O: $1586.38 - V: $1730.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1484.68 - V: $1580.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1454.68 - V: $1610.68 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2712.56 - V: $2849.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2379.54 - O: $2547.54 - V: $2673.54  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - O: $2523.56 - V: $2796.56  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2276.68 
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1598.68 - O: $1628.68 - V: $1718.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 - O: $4098.16 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2341.04 - O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06  (CHANGED)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - O: $2607.04 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1914.54 - O: $2094.54 - V: $2514.54 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    07/13/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2036.68 - V: $2138.68 
07/20/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1898.68 - V: $2108.68 
07/27/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2078.68 
07/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2648.68 - V: $2808.68 
08/03/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.68 - O: $1898.68 - V: $1958.68 
08/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2448.68 - V: $2768.68 
08/10/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1838.68 
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1508.68 - O: $1568.68 - V: $1628.68 
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16 
08/18/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3647.06 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06  (CHANGED)
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04 
09/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3379.18 - O: $3799.18 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1845.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2553.06 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3613.50 - O: $4243.50 - V: $5503.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3722.10


----------



## Trera

Donalds_best_pal said:


> Any idea when this will be updated again? Thanks for all your hard work.


Was wondering the same thing


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2208.68 - V: $2288.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4039.06  (CHANGED)
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3916.16  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2831.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2513.06 - V: $2961.06  (CHANGED)
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2849.06  (NEW)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3231.68 - O: $3343.68 - V: $3567.68 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2685.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
08/13/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4574.04 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3823.50 - O: $4523.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises and 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1730.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1496.68 - V: $1580.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1574.68 - V: $1610.68  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2555.06 - O: $2691.56 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2379.54 - O: $2547.54 - V: $2673.54 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - O: $2523.56 - V: $2796.56 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1598.68 - O: $1628.68 - V: $1718.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 - O: $4098.16 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2457.06 - O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2341.04 - O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - O: $2607.04 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1914.54 - O: $2094.54 - V: $2514.54 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    07/27/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2078.68 
07/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2648.68 - V: $2808.68 
08/03/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1838.68 - O: $1898.68 - V: $1958.68 
08/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2448.68 - V: $2768.68 
08/10/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1838.68 
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1508.68 - O: $1568.68 - V: $1628.68 
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 - O: $4098.16  (CHANGED)
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16 
08/18/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3647.06 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04 
09/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3379.18 - O: $3799.18 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1845.06 - O: $1965.06 - V: $2553.06 
09/03/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3613.50 - O: $4243.50 - V: $5503.50 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3722.10


----------



## vertigo235

Availability sheet updated 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## n2mm

That’s a great GT rate for September 29 on the fantasy.  Still waiting for a GT rate for September 10th, but pretty much given up and moving on.  I have a plan B that does not include a cruise.  We are booked on the nov 3rd cruise already, so was just watching for a shorter one prior to my sep trip.


----------



## southerngirl528

vertigo235 said:


> Availability sheet updated
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml



Wow! Your posting of updated rates and availability is SUCH a wonderful gift to this forum and to all of us! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2208.68 - V: $2288.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4039.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3916.16 - V: $4266.16  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2831.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2681.06 - V: $2961.06  (CHANGED)
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2849.06 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3231.68 - O: $3343.68 - V: $3567.68 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1941.06 - O: $2193.06 - V: $2685.06 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises and 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1682.38 - V: $1730.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1532.68 - V: $1580.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1574.68 - V: $1610.68 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2555.06 - O: $2712.56 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2379.54 - O: $2547.54 - V: $2673.54 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - O: $2523.56 - V: $2796.56 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1598.68 - O: $1628.68 - V: $1718.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - V: $1952.74  (NEW)
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16  (CHANGED)
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2457.06 - O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2341.04 - O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2681.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - O: $2607.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - V: $3043.10  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1914.54 - O: $2094.54 - V: $2514.54 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    07/27/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2078.68 
07/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2648.68 - V: $2808.68 
08/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2448.68 - V: $2768.68 
08/10/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1838.68 
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1508.68 - O: $1568.68 - V: $1628.68 
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1968.68 - V: $2048.68  (NEW)
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16  (CHANGED)
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06 - V: $4263.06 
08/11/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3678.16 - O: $3776.16 - V: $4028.16 
08/18/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3647.06 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2527.06 - V: $2681.06  (NEW)
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04  (NEW)
09/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3379.18 - O: $3799.18 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1845.06 - O: $2085.06 - V: $2553.06  (CHANGED)
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2987.10 - O: $3351.10 - V: $3897.10  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2208.68 - V: $2288.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68  (NEW)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $4207.06  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2831.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2681.06 - V: $2961.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2565.04 - O: $2691.04 - V: $2957.04  (NEW)
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2849.06 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3231.68 - O: $3343.68 - V: $3567.68 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2675.30  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2124.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54  (CHANGED)
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1839.54  (NEW)
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3169.10 - V: $4135.10  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises and 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1574.38 - V: $1730.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1496.68 - V: $1580.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1562.68 - V: $1610.68  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2691.56 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2379.54 - O: $2547.54 - V: $2726.04  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - O: $2523.56 - V: $2796.56 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1598.68 - O: $1628.68 - V: $1718.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74  (CHANGED)
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2341.04 - O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2681.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - O: $2607.04 - V: $2831.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - V: $3043.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2124.54 - V: $2514.54  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    07/27/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2078.68 
07/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2648.68 - V: $2808.68 
08/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2448.68 - V: $2768.68 
08/10/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1838.68 
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1508.68 - O: $1568.68 - V: $1628.68 
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1968.68 - V: $2048.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1178.68 - O: $1238.68 - V: $1298.68  (NEW)
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1208.68 - O: $1268.68 - V: $1328.68  (NEW)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1868.38 - O: $1948.38 - V: $2028.38  (NEW)
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 - O: $3969.06  (CHANGED)
08/18/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3647.06 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2527.06 - V: $2681.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
09/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3379.18 - O: $3799.18 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2491.48 - O: $2671.48  (NEW)
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2543.30  (CHANGED)
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1739.54  (NEW)
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2987.10 - O: $3351.10 - V: $3897.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3722.10


----------



## vertigo235

updated above


----------



## southerngirl528

vertigo235 said:


> updated above



THANK YOU!!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm surprised to see the MTO for January 14th this early! I'm hoping the 7th gets one as well.


----------



## tlprice

vertigo235 said:


> 09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2565.04 - O: $2691.04 - V: $2957.04 (NEW)


Are you sure about this one?  I can't find it for this price anywhere.  I would book it if I could!


----------



## gotomu212

tlprice said:


> Are you sure about this one?  I can't find it for this price anywhere.  I would book it if I could!



I just found it but only checked for 2 adults. I was checking the 10/1 Dreams cruise earlier and it’s only IGT/OGT/VGT for 2 adults or 2 adults/1k. When I put in a second kid the prices shot back up almost a thousand and the -GT rates were gone. I’m not,sure why it’s doing that but right now the deal was on,y showing for 3 in a room max.


----------



## tlprice

gotomu212 said:


> I just found it but only checked for 2 adults. I was checking the 10/1 Dreams cruise earlier and it’s only IGT/OGT/VGT for 2 adults or 2 adults/1k. When I put in a second kid the prices shot back up almost a thousand and the -GT rates were gone. I’m not,sure why it’s doing that but right now the deal was on,y showing for 3 in a room max.


I was trying 1 adult and 1 child.  I will try again.


----------



## gotomu212

tlprice said:


> I was trying 1 adult and 1 child.  I will try again.



It’s really weird that the website is quoting these OGT/VGT rates all over the place lately.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2208.68 - V: $2288.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1988.38 - O: $2068.38 - V: $2148.38 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2831.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2681.06 - V: $2961.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2565.04 - O: $2691.04 - V: $2957.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2849.06 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3231.68 - O: $3343.68 - V: $3567.68 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48  (NEW)
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2675.30 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2124.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1839.54 - O: $2019.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3169.10 - V: $4135.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises and 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1682.38 - V: $1730.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1508.68 - V: $1580.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1574.68 - V: $1610.68  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2691.56 - V: $2880.56  (CHANGED)
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2379.54 - O: $2547.54 - V: $2726.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2523.56 - V: $2796.56 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1598.68 - O: $1628.68 - V: $1718.68  (CHANGED)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06 
09/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2341.04 - O: $2495.04 - V: $2761.04 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2681.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - O: $2607.04 - V: $2831.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - V: $3043.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2124.54 - V: $2514.54 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    07/30/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2648.68 - V: $2808.68 
08/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2448.68 - V: $2768.68 
08/10/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1838.68 
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1508.68 - V: $1628.68 
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1968.68 - V: $2048.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1178.68 - O: $1238.68 - V: $1298.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1208.68 - O: $1268.68 - V: $1328.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1868.38 - O: $1948.38 - V: $2028.38 
07/28/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3902.16 
08/04/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3801.06 
08/18/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3647.06 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2849.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2527.06 - V: $2681.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
09/02/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3379.18 - O: $3799.18 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2491.48 - O: $2671.48 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2543.30 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1739.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2987.10 - O: $3351.10 - V: $3897.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3722.10


----------



## vertigo235

tlprice said:


> Are you sure about this one?  I can't find it for this price anywhere.  I would book it if I could!



It's not unusual for the rates to disappear for a few hours and then pop back up again.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

We grabbed the 12/15 Fantasy sailing today. Family of 6 in 2 VGT rooms...saved $4k! 2 of our kids have bdays that week. so fun!


----------



## vertigo235

disneymagicgirl said:


> We grabbed the 12/15 Fantasy sailing today. Family of 6 in 2 VGT rooms...saved $4k! 2 of our kids have bdays that week. so fun!


Awesome , I hope you're able to get rooms close together.


----------



## southerngirl528

vertigo235 said:


> Awesome , I hope you're able to get rooms close together.



Thanks for putting these updates here for us all!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

vertigo235 said:


> Awesome , I hope you're able to get rooms close together.


Thx! Last time we lucked out with connecting. If we don’t get that this time it is no big deal. Our oldest is 19 so we can split up.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2208.68 - V: $2288.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.68 - V: $1808.68  (NEW)
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1808.68  (NEW)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1988.38 - O: $2068.38 - V: $2148.38 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2513.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2961.06  (CHANGED)
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2565.04 - O: $2691.04 - V: $2957.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2849.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2737.06 - O: $2821.06 - V: $3199.06  (NEW)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3231.68 - O: $3343.68 - V: $3567.68 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06  (NEW)
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2675.30 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2124.54 - O: $2224.54 - V: $2664.54 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1839.54 - O: $2019.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3169.10 - V: $4135.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4226.10 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises and 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1574.38 - V: $1730.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1544.68 - V: $1580.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1562.68 - V: $1610.68  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2691.56 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2471.06 - O: $2576.06 - V: $2796.56  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1598.68 - V: $1718.68  (CHANGED)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1656.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1238.68 - V: $1298.68  (NEW)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06  (CHANGED)
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2681.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - O: $2607.04 - V: $2831.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - V: $3043.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2024.54 - O: $2124.54 - V: $2514.54 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    08/06/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2448.68 - V: $2768.68 
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1508.68 - V: $1628.68 
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1968.68 - V: $2048.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1178.68 - O: $1238.68 - V: $1298.68 
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68  (NEW)
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1208.68 - O: $1268.68 - V: $1328.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1868.38 - O: $1948.38 - V: $2028.38 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2527.06 - V: $2681.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2659.06  (NEW)
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, O: $1906.70  (NEW)
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2491.48 - O: $2671.48 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2543.30 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1739.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2987.10 - O: $3351.10 - V: $3897.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3722.10


----------



## vertigo235

Updated above (changed since I posted)


----------



## tlprice

vertigo235 said:


> It's not unusual for the rates to disappear for a few hours and then pop back up again.


Found it the next day and booked it!  Also found super cheap airfare.  My daughter is very excited to have 3 sea days.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2288.68  (CHANGED)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.68 - V: $1808.68 
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1808.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1988.38 - O: $2068.38 - V: $2148.38 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2513.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2961.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2565.04 - O: $2691.04 - V: $2957.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2849.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2737.06 - O: $2821.06 - V: $3199.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04 - O: $2761.04 - V: $2999.04  (NEW)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3231.68 - O: $3343.68  (CHANGED)
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2675.30 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98  (CHANGED)
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1839.54 - O: $2019.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3169.10 - V: $4135.10 
10/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2266.62  (NEW)
10/19/2018 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Halloween on the High Seas Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego, I: $4746.16  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94  (CHANGED)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises and 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 

*EEA_RESIDENT - EEA Residents: Save Up to 25% on Select Caribbean and Bahamian Cruises*
    09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1574.38 - V: $1730.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1508.68 - V: $1580.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1412.68 - O: $1478.68 - V: $1610.68  (CHANGED)
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2691.56 - V: $3017.06  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2523.56 - V: $2796.56  (CHANGED)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1718.68  (CHANGED)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1656.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1238.68 - V: $1298.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2681.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - O: $2607.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10  (CHANGED)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3763.68  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2107.98 - V: $2497.98  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1628.68  (CHANGED)
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1608.68  (NEW)
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1178.68 - O: $1238.68 - V: $1298.68 
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1208.68 - O: $1268.68 - V: $1328.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1868.38 - O: $1948.38 - V: $2028.38 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - V: $2793.06  (CHANGED)
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2527.06 - V: $2681.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - V: $3017.06  (NEW)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2659.06 
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, O: $1906.70 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2491.48 - O: $2671.48 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2543.30 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1739.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2987.10 - O: $3351.10 - V: $3897.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3711.94  (CHANGED)


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2288.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.68 - V: $1808.68 
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1808.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1328.68 - O: $1388.68 - V: $1478.68  (NEW)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2330.38 - O: $2378.38 - V: $2522.38 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1988.38 - O: $2068.38 - V: $2148.38 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2681.06 - V: $2961.06  (CHANGED)
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2565.04 - O: $2691.04 - V: $2957.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2849.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2737.06 - O: $2821.06 - V: $3199.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04 - O: $2761.04 - V: $2999.04 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3231.68 - O: $3343.68 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2675.30 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1839.54  (CHANGED)
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3169.10 - V: $4135.10 
10/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2266.62 
10/19/2018 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Halloween on the High Seas Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego, I: $4746.16 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises and 7-Night Canada Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1628.68 - V: $1718.68  (CHANGED)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - V: $1656.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1298.68  (CHANGED)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2695.06 - V: $2849.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06  (CHANGED)
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2681.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - O: $2607.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3553.68 - V: $3763.68  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2107.98 - V: $2497.98 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1568.68 - V: $1628.68  (CHANGED)
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1608.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1178.68 - V: $1298.68  (CHANGED)
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1208.68 - O: $1268.68 - V: $1328.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1868.38 - O: $1948.38 - V: $2028.38 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2793.06  (CHANGED)
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2527.06 - V: $2681.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - V: $3017.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2659.06 
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, O: $1906.70 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2491.48 - O: $2671.48 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2543.30 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1739.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2987.10 - O: $3351.10 - V: $3897.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3711.94


----------



## houseofduck

There are fall discounts on the Dream for DVC members now.  If you didn’t get or read the email, the discount is 25% off for the following dates:


October 1, 2018 – Halloween on the High Seas sailing
October 22, 2018 – Halloween on the High Seas sailing
October 29, 2018 – Halloween on the High Seas sailing
November 5, 2018 – A classic Bahamian sailing
You have to call Member Services to check availability.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2288.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.68  (CHANGED)
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1808.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1328.68 - O: $1388.68 - V: $1478.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74  (NEW)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74  (CHANGED)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1988.38 - O: $2068.38 - V: $2148.38 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2961.06  (CHANGED)
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2691.04 - V: $2957.04  (CHANGED)
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06 - V: $2849.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2737.06 - V: $3199.06  (CHANGED)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04 - O: $2761.04 - V: $2999.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10 - V: $3225.10  (NEW)
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 - O: $2209.06  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2675.30 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3169.10 - V: $4135.10 
10/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2266.62 
10/19/2018 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Halloween on the High Seas Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego, I: $4746.16 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08  (NEW)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1628.68 - V: $1718.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1178.68 - V: $1298.68  (CHANGED)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2695.06  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - O: $2607.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3421.10 - O: $3533.10 - V: $3743.10  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2107.98 - V: $2497.98 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1568.68 - V: $1628.68 
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1608.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68  (NEW)
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1178.68 - V: $1298.68 
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1208.68 - O: $1268.68 - V: $1328.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1868.38 - O: $1948.38 - V: $2028.38 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2373.06 - O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06  (CHANGED)
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04  (CHANGED)
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - V: $3017.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.12  (NEW)
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2659.06 
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, O: $1906.70 - V: $2146.70  (CHANGED)
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2491.48 - O: $2671.48 - V: $3487.48  (CHANGED)
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1989.06 - O: $2289.06 - V: $2659.06  (NEW)
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1939.06 - O: $2089.06  (NEW)
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2543.30 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1739.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2987.10 - O: $3351.10  (CHANGED)
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1956.52 - O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3711.94


----------



## cruiser21

There is an  IGT rate on the Panama cruise October 19. I didn’t see it listed. GT rates for April already? How weird is that?


----------



## vertigo235

cruiser21 said:


> There is an  IGT rate on the Panama cruise October 19. I didn’t see it listed. GT rates for April already? How weird is that?



You didn't see it where?  It's listed in the list above and I just verified it is available on the site.

All the listings are for 2 adults only, maybe the party mix you were searching doesn't allow it.


----------



## cruiser21

vertigo235 said:


> You didn't see it where?  It's listed in the list above and I just verified it is available on the site.
> 
> All the listings are for 2 adults only, maybe the party mix you were searching doesn't allow it.
> 
> View attachment 344841[
> I see it on your list now. I have no intention of taking this cruise. I was looking at next years prices and noticed it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am so tempted to take a Halloween cruise.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2208.68 - V: $2288.68  (CHANGED)
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1832.38 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.68 
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1808.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1328.68 - O: $1388.68 - V: $1478.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/26/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1448.74 - O: $1508.74 - V: $1598.74  (NEW)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74  (NEW)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1988.38 - O: $2068.38 - V: $2148.38 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2961.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2691.04 - V: $2957.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - V: $2849.06  (CHANGED)
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2737.06 - O: $2821.06 - V: $3199.06  (CHANGED)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04 - V: $2999.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10 - V: $3225.10 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 - O: $2209.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3391.74  (NEW)
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2675.30 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3169.10 - V: $4135.10 
10/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2266.62 
10/19/2018 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Halloween on the High Seas Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego, I: $4746.16 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises*
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1628.68 - V: $1718.68 
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.38 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - V: $1656.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1178.68 - V: $1298.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.38 - O: $1828.38 - V: $1908.38  (NEW)
08/25/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2803.04 - V: $3125.04 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2457.06 - O: $2695.06  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - O: $2607.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3421.10 - O: $3533.10 - V: $3743.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2497.98  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
08/24/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1568.68 - V: $1628.68 
08/27/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2048.68 
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1608.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1178.68 - V: $1298.68 
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1208.68 - O: $1268.68 - V: $1328.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1868.38 - O: $1948.38 - V: $2028.38 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06  (CHANGED)
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04  (CHANGED)
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - V: $3017.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.12 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2659.06 - O: $2959.06  (CHANGED)
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, O: $1906.70 - V: $2146.70 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2491.48 - O: $2671.48 - V: $3487.48 
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1989.06 - O: $2289.06 - V: $2659.06 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1939.06 - O: $2089.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62  (NEW)
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2543.30 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1739.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2987.10 - O: $3351.10 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1956.52 - O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3711.94


----------



## Angeejoe

Thank you @vertigo235 for keeping this list updated, it’s greatly appreciated!

I booked a very last minute VGT that’s right before our Fantasy Cruise since we’d already be down in Florida :
*Ship:  *Dream
*Cruise Dates: *September 3-7, 2018
*Length/Destination/Port:  *4 Night Bahamian Cruise out of Port Canaveral
*Price:  *$1,832/2 Adults
*Booked: *August 24th, 2018- Friday 
*Assigned Room:  *August 28, 2018- Tuesday (unsure of time)
*Room Number: *10100
*Category:  *4A/B?


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.38 - O: $1664.38 - V: $1832.38  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.68 
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1808.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1388.68 - V: $1478.68  (CHANGED)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/26/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1448.74 - O: $1508.74 - V: $1598.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74 - O: $1864.74 - V: $2008.74  (NEW)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1988.38 - O: $2068.38 - V: $2148.38 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2961.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2957.04  (CHANGED)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10 - V: $3225.10 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 - O: $2209.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3391.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2675.30 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1839.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3169.10 - V: $4135.10 
10/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2266.62 
10/19/2018 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Halloween on the High Seas Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego, I: $4746.16 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1944.38 - O: $1980.38 - V: $2094.38  (NEW)
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.56 - O: $2932.56 - V: $3121.56  (NEW)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02  (CHANGED)
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2899.20 - V: $3340.20  (NEW)
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2202.74 - O: $2318.24 - V: $2759.24  (NEW)
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2888.82 - V: $3266.82  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08  (NEW)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
09/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.38 - O: $1568.38 - V: $1808.38  (CHANGED)
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1656.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1178.68 - V: $1298.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.38 - O: $1828.38 - V: $1908.38 
09/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2457.06  (CHANGED)
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3421.10 - O: $3533.10 - V: $3743.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2497.98 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1608.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68  (CHANGED)
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1178.68 - V: $1298.68 
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1268.68 - V: $1328.68  (CHANGED)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1868.38 - O: $1948.38 - V: $2028.38 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.12 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2659.06 - O: $2959.06 
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, O: $1906.70 - V: $2146.70 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2491.48 - O: $2671.48 - V: $3487.48 
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1989.06 - O: $2289.06 - V: $2659.06 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1939.06 - O: $2089.06 - V: $2469.06  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62 
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74  (NEW)
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3013.74 - O: $3111.74 - V: $3517.74  (NEW)
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2543.30 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1739.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $3351.10 - V: $3897.10  (CHANGED)
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1956.52 - O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3711.94


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1808.68 
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1808.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1388.68 - V: $1478.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/26/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1448.74 - O: $1508.74 - V: $1598.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74 - O: $1864.74 - V: $2008.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1988.38 - O: $2068.38 - V: $2148.38 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2961.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2957.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10 - V: $3225.10 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52  (CHANGED)
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 - O: $2209.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3391.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2675.30 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3169.10 - V: $4135.10 
10/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2266.62 
10/19/2018 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Halloween on the High Seas Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego, I: $4746.16 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select 4-Night Bahamian Cruises*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1944.38 - O: $1980.38 - V: $2094.38 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.56 - O: $2932.56 - V: $3121.56 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2899.20 - V: $3340.20 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2202.74 - O: $2318.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2888.82 - V: $3266.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1298.68  (CHANGED)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.38 - O: $1828.38 - V: $1908.38 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3421.10 - O: $3533.10 - V: $3743.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2497.98 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1608.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68 
09/21/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1298.68  (CHANGED)
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1208.68 - O: $1268.68 - V: $1328.68  (CHANGED)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1868.38 - O: $1948.38 - V: $2028.38 
09/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2513.06 - V: $2793.06 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04 - V: $2789.04 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 - V: $3027.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.12 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52  (CHANGED)
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2659.06 - O: $2959.06 
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, O: $1906.70 - V: $2146.70 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2491.48 - O: $2671.48 - V: $3487.48 
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1989.06 - O: $2289.06 - V: $2659.06 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1939.06 - O: $2089.06 - V: $2469.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62 
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3013.74 - O: $3111.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2543.30 
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1739.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $3351.10 - V: $3897.10 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1956.52 - O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3711.94


----------



## cscream13

Any recent update to the room availability sheet?


----------



## disneymagicgirl

cscream13 said:


> Any recent update to the room availability sheet?


I love that thing too. Wonder how it is put together?


----------



## vertigo235

I can run one in a moment.  I have a job that I made that grabs all the rates, and stores them in a database.  I just have to export a report.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1568.68 - V: $1808.68  (CHANGED)
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1808.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1478.68  (CHANGED)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/26/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1448.74 - O: $1508.74 - V: $1598.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74 - O: $1864.74 - V: $2008.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1988.38 - O: $2068.38 - V: $2148.38 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2681.06  (CHANGED)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04 - V: $2999.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10 - V: $3225.10 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2961.12 - O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12  (NEW)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10 - V: $3547.10  (CHANGED)
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3933.24 - O: $4373.24 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52  (CHANGED)
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 - O: $2209.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3237.74 - O: $3503.74 - V: $3797.74  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2411.30  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3169.10 - V: $4135.10 
10/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2266.62 
10/19/2018 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Halloween on the High Seas Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego, I: $4746.16 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2076.52 - O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1700.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1838.74  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1944.38 - O: $1980.38 - V: $2094.38 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.56 - O: $2932.56 - V: $3121.56 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2497.48 - O: $2677.48 - V: $3487.48  (NEW)
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1943.12 - O: $2093.12  (NEW)
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2899.20 - V: $3340.20 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2202.74 - O: $2318.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2888.82 - V: $3266.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1408.68 - O: $1488.68 - V: $1656.68  (CHANGED)
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.38 - O: $1828.38 - V: $1908.38 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04  (CHANGED)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2497.98 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1608.68 
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68  (CHANGED)
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1328.68  (CHANGED)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/19/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1268.68 - O: $1328.68 - V: $1418.68  (NEW)
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1868.38 - O: $1948.38 - V: $2028.38 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04  (CHANGED)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.12 
09/09/2018 Disney Magic, 11-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover to New York, I: $3493.24 - O: $3867.24 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52  (CHANGED)
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2619.06 - O: $2619.06  (CHANGED)
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, O: $1906.70 - V: $2146.70 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2215.48 - O: $2371.48 - V: $3079.48  (CHANGED)
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1769.06 - O: $2289.06 - V: $2659.06  (CHANGED)
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1939.06 - O: $2089.06 - V: $2469.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62 
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2887.74 - O: $2915.74 - V: $3153.74  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2411.30  (CHANGED)
09/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1739.54 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2987.10 - O: $3351.10 - V: $3897.10  (CHANGED)
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1956.52 - O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52 
11/12/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1462.56 - O: $1542.56 - V: $1782.56  (NEW)
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70 - V: $2909.70  (NEW)
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3711.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

Sheet updated
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml

@cscream13 @disneymagicgirl


----------



## disneymagicgirl

vertigo235 said:


> Sheet updated
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml
> 
> @cscream13 @disneymagicgirl



So cool, thx!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Curious about the ones marked "changed".  Do the prices typically go up or down?  I'm guessing up.


----------



## AmyKat

OKW Lover said:


> Curious about the ones marked "changed".  Do the prices typically go up or down?  I'm guessing up.


You can scroll back through this head to trace the history.  It's normally not a price change.  It's normally a change in class availability.


----------



## vertigo235

The prices have changed before, but usually it is what @AmyKat said @OKW Lover


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1648.68 - V: $1808.68  (CHANGED)
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1808.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1478.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - V: $1928.68  (CHANGED)
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/26/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1448.74 - O: $1508.74 - V: $1598.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74 - O: $1864.74 - V: $2008.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1970.04 - O: $2050.04 - V: $2130.04  (CHANGED)
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2737.06 - O: $2821.06 - V: $3199.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04 - O: $2761.04 - V: $2999.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10 - V: $3225.10 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2961.12 - O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10 - V: $3547.10 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 - V: $3847.48  (CHANGED)
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 - O: $2209.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 - V: $2605.62  (CHANGED)
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3237.74 - O: $3503.74 - V: $3797.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2411.30 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3169.10 - V: $4135.10 
10/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2266.62 
10/19/2018 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Halloween on the High Seas Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego, I: $4746.16 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2076.52 - O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70 - V: $3539.70  (NEW)
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - O: $3049.82 - V: $3469.82  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1724.68 - V: $1832.68  (CHANGED)
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04  (CHANGED)
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2911.82 - V: $3100.82  (CHANGED)
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2497.48 - O: $2677.48 - V: $3487.48 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1943.12 - O: $2093.12 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2899.20 - V: $3340.20 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2202.74 - O: $2318.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2888.82 - V: $3266.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74  (NEW)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2497.98 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
09/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68  (CHANGED)
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1328.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/19/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1268.68 - O: $1328.68 - V: $1418.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
11/02/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1268.74 - O: $1328.74 - V: $1418.74  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04  (CHANGED)
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1183.12 - O: $1701.12 - V: $3017.12  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12  (NEW)
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2619.06 - O: $2619.06 
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, O: $1906.70 - V: $2146.70 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2215.48 - O: $2371.48 - V: $3079.48 
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1769.06 - O: $2289.06 - V: $2659.06 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1939.06 - O: $2089.06 - V: $2469.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62 
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2817.74 - O: $2915.74 - V: $3153.74  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2411.30 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2987.10 - O: $3351.10 - V: $3897.10 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1956.52 - O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52 
11/12/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1462.56 - O: $1542.56 - V: $1782.56 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70 - V: $2909.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $3711.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm really hoping that 01/07/2019 on the Dream goes MTO or *GT! 
I was so excited to see Jan 14th, but it seems like I may not be as lucky with an early discount rate release. There are a lot of verandah rooms left though so I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## thndrmatt

vertigo235 said:


> 10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1183.12 - O: $1701.12 - V: $3017.12  (CHANGED)



Well that was pretty impossible to pass up. The steep discount was only for the first two guests, making our two kids more expensive than us if all in one room. So we ended up getting what were apparently the last two inside rooms at the time and splitting 2 and 2, yet still saving thousands.

I thought we'd never get on the Fantasy because the 7 night Caribbean cruises were always crazy pricing... Then this one shows up cheaper than any 3 night.


----------



## momof2n2

thndrmatt said:


> Well that was pretty impossible to pass up. The steep discount was only for the first two guests, making our two kids more expensive than us if all in one room. So we ended up getting what were apparently the last two inside rooms at the time and splitting 2 and 2, yet still saving thousands.
> 
> I thought we'd never get on the Fantasy because the 7 night Caribbean cruises were always crazy pricing... Then this one shows up cheaper than any 3 night.



WTG!  So happy for you!
I’ll never make it into the Fantasy now that I have to stick to college schedules.


----------



## vertigo235

thndrmatt said:


> Well that was pretty impossible to pass up. The steep discount was only for the first two guests, making our two kids more expensive than us if all in one room. So we ended up getting what were apparently the last two inside rooms at the time and splitting 2 and 2, yet still saving thousands.
> 
> I thought we'd never get on the Fantasy because the 7 night Caribbean cruises were always crazy pricing... Then this one shows up cheaper than any 3 night.



Awesome!


----------



## vertigo235

In retrospect that is a really crazy 7 night rate!  I'm always looking at Veranda rates, but man $1183 for 7 night is insanely low for a 7 night Disney Cruise.


----------



## vertigo235

Some new rates were posted today.

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1808.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1478.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - V: $1928.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/26/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1448.74 - O: $1508.74 - V: $1598.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74 - O: $1864.74 - V: $2008.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1970.04 - O: $2050.04 - V: $2130.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06  (CHANGED)
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2737.06 - V: $3199.06  (CHANGED)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04 - O: $2761.04 - V: $2999.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10 - V: $3225.10 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12  (CHANGED)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10 - V: $3547.10 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 - V: $3847.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 - O: $2209.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 - V: $2605.62 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3237.74 - O: $3503.74 - V: $3797.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2411.30 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $4135.10  (CHANGED)
10/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2266.62 
10/19/2018 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Halloween on the High Seas Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego, I: $4746.16 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2076.52 - O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70 - V: $3539.70 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - O: $3049.82 - V: $3469.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1712.68 - V: $1832.68  (CHANGED)
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2911.82 - V: $3100.82 
09/20/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York to Quebec City, I: $2738.02 - O: $3000.52 - V: $3893.02 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, V: $4260.52  (CHANGED)
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2497.48 - O: $2677.48  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1943.12 - O: $2093.12 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2899.20 - V: $3340.20 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2202.74 - O: $2318.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2888.82 - V: $3266.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10 
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12  (NEW)
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2497.98 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68 - V: $1608.68 
09/28/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1328.68 
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - O: $1728.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/19/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1268.68 - O: $1328.68 - V: $1418.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
11/02/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1268.74 - O: $1328.74 - V: $1418.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - O: $1648.74 - V: $1768.74  (NEW)
11/12/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04 
09/22/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.04 - O: $2537.04  (CHANGED)
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2527.06  (CHANGED)
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - V: $3017.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.12  (CHANGED)
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12  (NEW)
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12 
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2707.10 - V: $3057.10  (NEW)
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2619.06 - O: $2619.06 
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1626.70 - O: $1906.70 - V: $2146.70  (CHANGED)
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2215.48 - O: $2371.48 - V: $3079.48 
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1769.06 - O: $2289.06 - V: $2659.06 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1939.06 - O: $2089.06 - V: $2469.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62 - V: $2465.62  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2817.74 - O: $2915.74 - V: $3153.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2411.30 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $3351.10  (CHANGED)
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1956.52 - O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52 
11/12/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1462.56 - O: $1542.56 - V: $1782.56 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70 - V: $2909.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## jenhelgren

vertigo235 said:


> In retrospect that is a really crazy 7 night rate!  I'm always looking at Veranda rates, but man $1183 for 7 night is insanely low for a 7 night Disney Cruise.



My thoughts exactly! After our first verandah cabin--I said I would never go back to an inside room again, but-that rate may have swayed me in!!

Was it just a normal GT booking for anyone or a FLR, MTO, etc rate?

I must have completely missed it posted because I always only read the VGT rates. I had given up on DCL in the near future because of the super high rates lately, but this restored a little hope back into our need for another DCL cruise!! How are the January-February GT rates? Are they comparable to September-October or higher historically?


----------



## Jodisneyfan

It was a MTO rate, but right now the MTO rate for an inside is $2,583.12....


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.68 - O: $1728.68  (CHANGED)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68  (CHANGED)
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/26/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1448.74 - V: $1598.74  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74 - O: $1864.74 - V: $2008.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1970.04 - O: $2050.04 - V: $2130.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2737.06 - V: $3199.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04 - O: $2761.04 - V: $2999.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10  (CHANGED)
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2727.52 - O: $2993.52 - V: $3889.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 - V: $3847.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 - O: $2209.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 - V: $2605.62 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3237.74 - O: $3503.74 - V: $3797.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2411.30 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
10/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2266.62 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2076.52 - O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70 - V: $3539.70 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - O: $3049.82 - V: $3469.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1712.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2911.82 - V: $3153.32  (CHANGED)
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2497.48 - O: $2677.48 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1943.12 - O: $2093.12 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2899.20 - V: $3340.20 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2202.74 - O: $2318.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2888.82 - V: $3266.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - V: $1848.68  (CHANGED)
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12  (CHANGED)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3743.10  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2497.98 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
09/24/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.68 - O: $1528.68  (CHANGED)
10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - V: $1848.68  (CHANGED)
10/19/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1268.68 - O: $1328.68 - V: $1418.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
11/02/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1268.74 - O: $1328.74 - V: $1418.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - O: $1648.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/12/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2527.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - V: $3017.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04  (CHANGED)
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.12 - O: $2667.12 - V: $3017.12  (CHANGED)
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12  (CHANGED)
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2707.10 - V: $3057.10 
09/27/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from Quebec City to New York, I: $2419.52 - O: $2643.52 - V: $3413.52 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2619.06  (CHANGED)
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1626.70 - O: $1906.70  (CHANGED)
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2215.48 - O: $2371.48 - V: $3079.48 
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1769.06 - O: $2289.06  (CHANGED)
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1939.06 - O: $2089.06 - V: $2469.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62 - V: $2465.62 
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2817.74 - O: $2915.74 - V: $3153.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2411.30 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1956.52 - O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52 
11/12/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1462.56 - O: $1542.56 - V: $1782.56 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70 - V: $2909.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## thndrmatt

Jodisneyfan said:


> It was a MTO rate, but right now the MTO rate for an inside is $2,583.12....



Which makes me think even more that ours was a mistake we benefited from, that one is much more in line with the cruises around it and standard MTO pricing.

Using that current rate our family of 4 would be $4025 for a single inside stateroom. We paid $2366 for TWO rooms.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

thndrmatt said:


> Which makes me think even more that ours was a mistake we benefited from, that one is much more in line with the cruises around it and standard MTO pricing.
> 
> Using that current rate our family of 4 would be $4025 for a single inside stateroom. We paid $2366 for TWO rooms.


Yeah had to be a mistake but lucky you!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## jenhelgren

It's nice to know that if it was a mistake Disney is awesome enough to honor the rate and not cancel or raise the price like some companies!!! I'm guessing the answer is no, but are "mistakes" common with all the rate changes that happen? I was so excited at the thought of being able to afford DCL this winter


----------



## vertigo235

It was a Magic Moment booking


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74 - O: $1864.74 - V: $2008.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - O: $1768.74 - V: $1888.74  (NEW)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1970.04 - O: $2050.04 - V: $2130.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3199.06  (CHANGED)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 - V: $3847.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 - O: $2209.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 - V: $2605.62 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3237.74 - O: $3503.74 - V: $3797.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2411.30 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1823.64 - O: $1953.64 - V: $2423.64  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $4135.10 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2076.52 - O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70 - V: $3539.70 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - O: $3049.82 - V: $3469.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1712.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1868.74  (CHANGED)
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2911.82 - V: $3153.32 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2497.48 - O: $2677.48 - V: $3757.48  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1943.12 - O: $2093.12 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2899.20 - V: $3476.70  (CHANGED)
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2202.74 - O: $2318.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2888.82 - V: $3266.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2651.44 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74  (NEW)
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10 
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3421.10 - V: $3743.10 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2497.98 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/19/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1328.68 - V: $1418.68  (CHANGED)
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
11/02/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1268.74 - V: $1418.74  (CHANGED)
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - O: $1648.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/12/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - V: $1688.74  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2527.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06  (CHANGED)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04  (CHANGED)
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.12 - O: $2667.12 - V: $3017.12 
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2707.10 - V: $3057.10 
12/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3115.12  (NEW)
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2619.06 
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1626.70 - O: $1906.70 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2215.48 - O: $2371.48 - V: $3079.48 
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1769.06 - O: $2289.06 - V: $2659.06  (CHANGED)
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1939.06 - O: $2089.06 - V: $2469.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62 - V: $2465.62 
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2817.74 - O: $2915.74 - V: $3153.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2411.30 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $3351.10 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52  (CHANGED)
11/12/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1462.56 - O: $1542.56 - V: $1782.56 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70 - V: $2909.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.68 - O: $1808.68 - V: $1928.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74 - O: $1864.74 - V: $2008.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - O: $1768.74 - V: $1888.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1970.04 - O: $2050.04 - V: $2130.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.06 - O: $2681.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3199.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04 - O: $2761.04 - V: $2999.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2819.06 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 - V: $3847.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06 - O: $2209.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 - V: $2605.62 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3237.74 - O: $3503.74 - V: $3797.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2411.30 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1823.64 - O: $1953.64 - V: $2423.64 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
10/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2266.62 
10/19/2018 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Halloween on the High Seas Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego, I: $4746.16 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2076.52 - O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70 - V: $3539.70 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - O: $3049.82 - V: $3469.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.68 - O: $1712.68 - V: $1832.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1868.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2911.82 - V: $3153.32 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2497.48 - O: $2677.48 - V: $3757.48 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1943.12 - O: $2093.12 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2899.20 - V: $3476.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2202.74 - O: $2318.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2888.82 - V: $3266.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2651.44 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10 
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3421.10 - V: $3743.10  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2497.98 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/01/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.68 - V: $1848.68 
10/19/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1268.68 - O: $1328.68 - V: $1418.68  (CHANGED)
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
11/02/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1268.74 - O: $1328.74 - V: $1418.74  (CHANGED)
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - O: $1648.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/12/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - V: $1688.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04 
09/29/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2527.06 
10/06/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2649.04 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3017.06 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.12 - O: $2667.12 - V: $3017.12 
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2707.10 - V: $3057.10 
12/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3115.12 
10/04/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2619.06 
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1626.70 - O: $1906.70 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2215.48 - O: $2371.48 - V: $3079.48 
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1769.06 - O: $2289.06  (CHANGED)
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1939.06 - O: $2089.06 - V: $2469.06 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62 - V: $2465.62 
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2817.74 - O: $2915.74 - V: $3153.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2411.30 
10/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $3351.10 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52 
11/12/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1462.56 - O: $1542.56 - V: $1782.56 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70 - V: $2909.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## jeepnjudy

This thread is awesome! I was able to utilize the MTO rate for Easter 2019, save $1600 from my original booking and move up 2 cabin categories!!! Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74 - O: $1864.74 - V: $2008.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - O: $1768.74 - V: $1888.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1792.74 - V: $1928.74  (NEW)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1970.04 - O: $2050.04 - V: $2130.04 
10/13/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2737.06 - O: $2821.06  (CHANGED)
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10 - V: $3225.10  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2961.12 - O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12  (CHANGED)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10 - V: $3547.10  (CHANGED)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3430.74 - O: $3528.74 - V: $3710.74  (NEW)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4549.56 - O: $4605.56 - V: $4969.56  (NEW)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3920.74 - O: $3990.74 - V: $4340.74  (NEW)
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2635.48 - O: $2827.48 - V: $3847.48 
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2049.06  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 - V: $2605.62 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3237.74 - O: $3503.74 - V: $3797.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2411.30 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1823.64 - O: $1953.64 - V: $2423.64 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - V: $2647.98  (CHANGED)
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2076.52 - O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70 - V: $3539.70 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - O: $3049.82 - V: $3469.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74  (CHANGED)
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2911.82 - V: $3153.32 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2497.48 - O: $2677.48 - V: $3757.48 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1943.12 - O: $2093.12 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2909.70  (CHANGED)
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2202.74 - O: $2318.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2909.82 - V: $3266.82  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10  (CHANGED)
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
10/19/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1328.68 - V: $1418.68  (CHANGED)
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
11/02/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1268.74 - V: $1418.74  (CHANGED)
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - O: $1648.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/12/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2551.04 - V: $2831.04 
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2583.12 - O: $2667.12  (CHANGED)
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12  (CHANGED)
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2707.10 - V: $3057.10 
12/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3115.12 
10/09/2018 Disney Magic, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1626.70 - O: $1906.70 
10/13/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2215.48 - O: $2371.48 - V: $3079.48 
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1769.06 - O: $2289.06 - V: $2659.06  (CHANGED)
10/24/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1939.06 - V: $2469.06  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62 - V: $2465.62 
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2817.74 - O: $2915.74 - V: $3153.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2411.30 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1956.52 - O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52  (CHANGED)
11/12/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1462.56 - O: $1542.56 - V: $1782.56 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70 - V: $2909.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## npayne22

Do you think it would be possible to see an updated availability google doc I love that thing I am trying to see how many rooms are left for a cruise I am eyeing thank you so much for making it!!


----------



## cruiser21

thndrmatt said:


> Which makes me think even more that ours was a mistake we benefited from, that one is much more in line with the cruises around it and standard MTO pricing.
> 
> Using that current rate our family of 4 would be $4025 for a single inside stateroom. We paid $2366 for TWO rooms.


I knew as soon as you posted it that it was a mistake. It looks like a cast member rate because it's so low or maybe a TA rate.  Maybe this will motivate Disney to fix their crappy websites..LOL. Enjoy your cruise. Congrats on the great rate.


----------



## braysmommy

cruiser21 said:


> I knew as soon as you posted it that it was a mistake. It looks like a cast member rate because it's so low or maybe a TA rate.  Maybe this will motivate Disney to fix their crappy websites..LOL. Enjoy your cruise. Congrats on the great rate.[/QUOT
> 
> We got a great deal on our Southern Caribbean cruise. Booked a 9B as gold and when they went online the for general booking realized the cabin next category down was 1400.00 cheaper. Moved cabins and it took DCL the rest of day to notice error and correct.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/26/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1598.74  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74 - O: $1864.74 - V: $2008.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - V: $1888.74  (CHANGED)
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1792.74 - V: $1928.74 
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1538.74 - O: $1598.74 - V: $1688.74  (NEW)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1970.04 - O: $2050.04 - V: $2130.04 
10/20/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2705.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10 - V: $3225.10 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2961.12 - O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12 
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2903.10  (NEW)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10 - V: $3547.10 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3430.74 - O: $3528.74 - V: $3710.74 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4549.56 - O: $4605.56 - V: $4969.56 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3920.74 - O: $3990.74 - V: $4340.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 - V: $2605.62 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3237.74 - O: $3503.74 - V: $3797.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2411.30 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1823.64 - O: $1953.64  (CHANGED)
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1818.38 - O: $1978.38  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - V: $2647.98 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2076.52 - O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70 - V: $3539.70 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - O: $3049.82 - V: $3469.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1832.74  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1892.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2911.82 - V: $3153.32 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1943.12 - O: $2093.12 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2909.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2202.74 - O: $2318.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2888.82 - V: $3266.82  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $4016.44  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - V: $1848.74  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1663.64 - O: $1843.64 - V: $2283.64  (NEW)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - V: $1728.74  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - O: $1648.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/12/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74  (NEW)
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.74 - O: $2088.74 - V: $2208.74  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04 
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2667.12 - V: $3017.12  (CHANGED)
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12 
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2707.10 - V: $3057.10 
12/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3115.12 
10/19/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1769.06 - O: $2289.06  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62 - V: $2465.62 
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2817.74  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1835.30 - O: $2075.30 - V: $2411.30 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1573.64 - O: $1733.64 - V: $2143.64  (NEW)
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1956.52 - O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52 
11/12/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1462.56 - O: $1542.56 - V: $1782.56 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70 - V: $2909.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## Lesley Wake

So, I think I have a guess, but wanted to check with some of the DCL *GT experts here! 

Currently have the 2/10/19 Wonder booked, an inside stateroom for 2 people - total cost ended up being $1765 (it was about $1300 which I got on opening day, but I made the rookie mistake and only had myself on the booking; after my mom finally decided to come along, we had to pay the prevailing rate for the second person even though I had to pay basically double occupancy when it was just me ). Based on the latest availability spreadsheet, there are 119 free rooms: 17 Inside, 20 Oceanview, 73 Veranda, and 9 Concierge. 

I'm guessing there will be very little likelihood of a *GT that beats the price I already paid, right? Just trying to decide when to pay it all off, as I will be using gift cards and don't want to deal with the whole refund back to the card snafus like I did last year when I switched my WDW hotel reservation. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cscream13

@vertigo235, would you mind running and posting an update to your room availability spreadsheet?  The sailing I am looking at is hitting the 90-day window, so I'd love to see what the room count looks like now that people have had to make their final payment decisions.  TIA!


----------



## lexlaw69

What is the best deal for a family of 4 on a 7 night? Just looking for opinions....can qualify for military pricing as well.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1808.74 - V: $1928.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1768.74 - O: $1848.74 - V: $1968.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74 - O: $1864.74 - V: $2008.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - V: $1888.74 
12/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - O: $1768.74 - V: $1888.74  (NEW)
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1792.74 - V: $1928.74 
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1538.74 - O: $1598.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1970.04 - O: $2050.04 - V: $2130.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2961.12 - O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12 
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2903.10 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10 - V: $3547.10 
01/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3408.82 - O: $3492.82 - V: $3632.82  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3430.74 - O: $3528.74 - V: $3710.74 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4549.56 - O: $4605.56 - V: $4969.56 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3920.74 - O: $3990.74 - V: $4340.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2045.62 - O: $2205.62 - V: $2605.62 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3237.74 - O: $3503.74 - V: $3797.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30 - V: $2411.30 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1823.64 - O: $1953.64 - V: $2423.64  (CHANGED)
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1818.38 - O: $1978.38 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - V: $2647.98 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2076.52 - O: $2280.52 - V: $2592.52 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70 - V: $3539.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2199.24 - O: $2451.24  (NEW)
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - O: $3049.82 - V: $3469.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1652.74 - O: $1700.74 - V: $1832.74  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1664.74 - O: $1736.74 - V: $1862.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74 - O: $1760.74 - V: $1898.74  (CHANGED)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2911.82 - V: $3153.32 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1943.12 - O: $2093.12 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2909.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2318.24 - V: $2811.74  (CHANGED)
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2888.82 - V: $3319.32  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74  (CHANGED)
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1728.74 - V: $1848.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74 - O: $1784.74 - V: $1952.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1663.64 - O: $1843.64 - V: $2283.64 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/22/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - V: $1728.74 
10/29/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1728.74 
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - O: $1648.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/12/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.74 - O: $2088.74 - V: $2208.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04 
10/27/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2667.12 - V: $3017.12 
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12 
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2707.10 - V: $3057.10 
12/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3115.12 
10/29/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $1935.62 - O: $2085.62 - V: $2465.62 
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2817.74 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1573.64 - O: $1733.64 - V: $2143.64 
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1708.38 - O: $1868.38 - V: $2098.38  (NEW)
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2148.52 - V: $2436.52  (CHANGED)
11/12/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $1542.56 - V: $1782.56  (CHANGED)
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70 - V: $2909.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94  (CHANGED)
12/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $4166.44  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## vertigo235

cscream13 said:


> @vertigo235, would you mind running and posting an update to your room availability spreadsheet?  The sailing I am looking at is hitting the 90-day window, so I'd love to see what the room count looks like now that people have had to make their final payment decisions.  TIA!



I will try to do that sometime today.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

It seems DCL is reaching the ceiling of what people are willing to shell out for the same itineraries time and time again. Look at all the *GTs months in advance. Wow!


----------



## cscream13

disneymagicgirl said:


> It seems DCL is reaching the ceiling of what people are willing to shell out for the same itineraries time and time again. Look at all the *GTs months in advance. Wow!


It is worth noting, though, that the PIF dates have changed over the last few years.  7-day, non-holiday, U.S. based itineraries used to PIF at 75 days from sail date, and it was extremely rare to see *GT discounts released before then.  Now, those same itineraries have PIF at 90 days out and the holiday and longer cruises have PIF dates ever further out.  I do think that is accounting for some of the general sense that discounts are being offered more in advance... but, I agree that the wide range of dates with discounts offered is increasing. Too bad even the discounted prices have gone up so much!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

vertigo235 said:


> I will try to do that sometime today.


Thanks. I love that spreadsheet!




cscream13 said:


> It is worth noting, though, that the PIF dates have changed over the last few years.  7-day, non-holiday, U.S. based itineraries used to PIF at 75 days from sail date, and it was extremely rare to see *GT discounts released before then.  Now, those same itineraries have PIF at 90 days out and the holiday and longer cruises have PIF dates ever further out.  I do think that is accounting for some of the general sense that discounts are being offered more in advance... but, I agree that the wide range of dates with discounts offered is increasing. Too bad even the discounted prices have gone up so much!



Our first *VGt was over Memorial Day 2012 on the fantasy. Family of 5. We ended up with connecting 4As for $5500.

Our most recent VGT booking is this coming dec on the fantasy. TBD what category we will be assigned. Cost was about $8500 for 6 of us. 

Ouch. I’m just thankful I got in before chase stopped taking their points for Disney. I was lucky to have paid all but about $1800 of the $8500 in points.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Where an I find the google doc spreadsheet that is referred to in several posts?  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cscream13

RweTHEREyet said:


> Where an I find the google doc spreadsheet that is referred to in several posts?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



If you scroll back through prior posts, you can find the link.  I think the last updated one was posted early September.  Hoping to see another updated one soon, so you can follow this thread for updates.


----------



## cruiser21

lexlaw69 said:


> What is the best deal for a family of 4 on a 7 night? Just looking for opinions....can qualify for military pricing as well.


 Galveston has the best prices. The best prices are usually September through February. March through August prices are generally higher. The best deal right now seams to be the 11/30 cruise on the Wonder out of Galveston.


----------



## Stevee1982

Just saw FLR res rates as far out as April posted today.  The rates aren't great but still nice to see something so far in advance.


----------



## parkbr

Hi. I just found this thread and please let me know if it is not appropriate. 

I am considering the following cruise: 
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1818.38 - O: $1978.38 
With 1 child (4 yo), it makes IGT - $2,369.17 and OGT - $2,529.17. 

I am curious to find out whether it is a good deal or not. I am very new to DCL and I know DCL is in its own world in terms of everything, including pricing, so I would like to get expert's help on this. 

We're Canadian, so flying and exchange rate will also add up, so we want to be conscious of our budget. and unfortunately, this sale is not included in CAN deal. I am also curious whether there are any possibility that it will be added at a later date.

Thank you. 

BTW, I also found V: $2,468.38 for 2 adults.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1816.74  (CHANGED)
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - O: $1768.74 - V: $1888.74  (CHANGED)
12/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - O: $1768.74 - V: $1888.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1792.74 - V: $1928.74 
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1538.74 - O: $1598.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1970.04 - O: $2050.04 - V: $2130.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2777.10 - O: $2973.10  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12  (CHANGED)
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2903.10 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10 - V: $3547.10 
01/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3408.82 - O: $3492.82 - V: $3632.82 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3430.74 - O: $3528.74 - V: $3710.74 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4549.56 - O: $4605.56 - V: $4969.56 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3920.74 - O: $3990.74 - V: $4340.74 
11/10/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3237.74 - O: $3503.74 - V: $3797.74 
11/24/2018 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York to San Juan, I: $1931.30 - O: $2183.30  (CHANGED)
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1823.64 - O: $1953.64 - V: $2423.64 
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1818.38 - O: $1978.38 - V: $2468.38  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - V: $2647.98 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $2592.52  (CHANGED)
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70 - V: $3539.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2199.24 - O: $2451.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - O: $3049.82 - V: $3469.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1712.74  (CHANGED)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2922.32 - V: $3153.32  (CHANGED)
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2909.70 - V: $3340.20  (CHANGED)
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2255.24 - O: $2318.24 - V: $3168.74  (CHANGED)
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2888.82 - V: $3266.82  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.74  (CHANGED)
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74  (CHANGED)
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
11/03/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.10 - O: $2791.10 - V: $3043.10  (CHANGED)
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12  (CHANGED)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3234.74 - O: $3318.74 - V: $3500.74  (NEW)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4269.56 - O: $4339.56 - V: $4675.56  (NEW)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3682.74 - O: $3738.74 - V: $4074.74  (NEW)
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1663.64 - O: $1843.64 - V: $2283.64 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
11/05/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74  (CHANGED)
11/12/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.74 - O: $2088.74 - V: $2208.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04 
11/10/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12  (CHANGED)
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2707.10  (CHANGED)
11/03/2018 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2719.74 - O: $2985.74 - V: $3517.74 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1573.64 - O: $1733.64 - V: $2143.64 
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1708.38 - O: $1868.38 - V: $2098.38 
11/02/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2148.52  (CHANGED)
11/12/2018 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1462.56 - O: $1542.56 - V: $1782.56  (CHANGED)
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70 - V: $2909.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 
12/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $4166.44 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## lanejudy

parkbr said:


> I am curious to find out whether it is a good deal or not. I am very new to DCL and I know DCL is in its own world in terms of everything, including pricing, so I would like to get expert's help on this.



I think only you can actually decide whether it's a "good deal" _for your budget_.  What one person is willing to pay, someone else may think is too expensive.

That said, the OP of this thread has sometimes noted what he calls "sleeper rates" which generally boils down to calculating out the rate per-person per-night.  Assuming the figures you noted above include all taxes and fees, it sounds like the 3-person rates meeting the definition of a good value using this method.


Justacruiser said:


> *SLEEPER RATES*
> 
> I have also decided to provide my list of *SLEEPER RATES. *A sleeper rate is a rate that I find a good value. The rate I find good is listed below.
> 
> Inside - $175 per night, per person, including all fees.
> Oceanview - $200 per night, per person, including all fees
> Verandah - $225 per person, per night, including fees.



Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## cruiser21

Id like to book 4/6 Fantasy but is so early to book a GT rate


----------



## cscream13

cruiser21 said:


> Id like to book 4/6 Fantasy but is so early to book a GT rate



It doesn't usually get better than a *GT rate, assuming you don't qualify for other discounts... but I agree 6+ months is a long time from sailing to be paid in full!


----------



## cruiser21

cscream13 said:


> It doesn't usually get better than a *GT rate, assuming you don't qualify for other discounts... but I agree 6+ months is a long time from sailing to be paid in full!


I have an OBB I could to sail on the Fantasy. I was actually looking at the wrong rate I was looking at the Florida resident rate. Not as great as I thought.  It's not the paying in full it's the non refundable part. You normally have up to about 55 days out to cancel and all you lose is your deposit. I'm used to booking GT rates at about 2 months out, and I'm OK with it being non-refundable at that point. I'm leaning more to sailing out of San Diego this Spring. We live out West. There seems to lots of rooms left on those cruises. I'm not sure if I should hold out or not.


----------



## parkbr

lanejudy said:


> I think only you can actually decide whether it's a "good deal" _for your budget_.  What one person is willing to pay, someone else may think is too expensive.
> 
> That said, the OP of this thread has sometimes noted what he calls "sleeper rates" which generally boils down to calculating out the rate per-person per-night.  Assuming the figures you noted above include all taxes and fees, it sounds like the 3-person rates meeting the definition of a good value using this method.
> ​
> Enjoy your cruise!



Thank you. I found out about 'sleeper rates' later and forgot to edit my posting.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

cscream13 said:


> If you scroll back through prior posts, you can find the link.  I think the last updated one was posted early September.  Hoping to see another updated one soon, so you can follow this thread for updates.



Thanks, with your help,  I was able to find it.


----------



## cruiser21

parkbr said:


> Thank you. I found out about 'sleeper rates' later and forgot to edit my posting.


Those sleeper rates may need to be updated. I'm not sure how old they are, but it's rare to see prices that low anymore.


----------



## cscream13

@vertigo235, any chance you could post an updated spreadsheet soon?  The sailing I am watching has a CAN discount, but no *GT discount and its approaching 75 days out.  I just want to see if there is still good availability and obsess some more about whether to keep holding out hopes for the *GT discount....


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - O: $1768.74 - V: $1888.74 
12/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - V: $1888.74  (CHANGED)
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1792.74 - V: $1928.74 
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1538.74 - O: $1598.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1970.04 - O: $2050.04 - V: $2130.04 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12 
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2903.10 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10 - V: $3547.10 
01/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3408.82 - O: $3492.82 - V: $3632.82 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3430.74 - O: $3528.74 - V: $3710.74 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4549.56 - O: $4605.56 - V: $4969.56 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3920.74 - O: $3990.74 - V: $4340.74 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1823.64  (CHANGED)
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1818.38 - O: $1978.38 - V: $2468.38 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - V: $2647.98 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70 - V: $3539.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2199.24 - O: $2451.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - O: $3049.82 - V: $3469.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1294.40 - O: $1424.40 - V: $1724.40  (NEW)
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2463.42 - O: $2883.42  (NEW)
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2360.42 - O: $2710.42 - V: $3340.42  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2964.32 - V: $3100.82  (CHANGED)
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2909.70 - V: $3340.20 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2255.24 - O: $2328.74 - V: $3221.24  (CHANGED)
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2909.82 - V: $3266.82  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3071.44 - V: $3963.94  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74  (CHANGED)
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3234.74 - O: $3318.74 - V: $3500.74 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4269.56 - O: $4339.56 - V: $4675.56 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3682.74 - O: $3738.74 - V: $4074.74 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2323.42 - O: $2715.42  (NEW)
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2234.42 - O: $2556.42 - V: $3158.42  (NEW)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - V: $1688.74  (CHANGED)
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1058.74 - O: $1088.74 - V: $1148.74  (NEW)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.74 - O: $2088.74 - V: $2208.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12 
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2707.10 
01/12/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3197.40  (NEW)
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1708.38 - O: $1868.38 - V: $2098.38 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70  (CHANGED)
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94  (CHANGED)
12/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $4166.44 
01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1214.40 - O: $1314.40 - V: $1614.40  (NEW)
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2183.42 - O: $2547.42  (NEW)
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2094.42 - O: $2388.42 - V: $2948.42  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## vertigo235

Availability list updates, sorry it took me so long, been busy with life. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## cscream13

vertigo235 said:


> Availability list updates, sorry it took me so long, been busy with life.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml



Thank you so much!!


----------



## JWilly

vertigo235 said:


> Availability list updates, sorry it took me so long, been busy with life.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


Where do you find this information? It is great.


----------



## vertigo235

JWilly said:


> Where do you find this information? It is great.



The data is exposed on the Disney Cruise website, I just extract it and create this report with it.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

vertigo235 said:


> The data is exposed on the Disney Cruise website, I just extract it and create this report with it.


I think there must be an error on the verandah for 12/15/18 because there are lots left for the sailing but the chart says 0.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Is there any sort of good cutoff estimation of room quantity availability for a discount to be offered? I'm looking at the 01/07/19 dream 4 night. There are only 79 rooms left on the ship, but 73 are verandah. Would that indicate a decent likelihood of verandah rooms getting discounted by MTO or *GT at some point soon? Trying to decide how long to keep holding off on booking... I feel like I have been stalking this thing forever!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

If by some chance the cruise we’re on has a discounted fare (Fantasy June 22), to switch to the discount, can you transfer funds to the new booking?  Or do you have to get a refund and rebook?


----------



## Dug720

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> If by some chance the cruise we’re on has a discounted fare (Fantasy June 22), to switch to the discount, can you transfer funds to the new booking?  Or do you have to get a refund and rebook?



You'd have to cancel your booking and book a new reservation as these restricted rates are new bookings only.

Also, keep in mind that most of the time they do not come out until after the PIF date and cancellation penalties go into effect, so you'd have to see if you'd save enough to make that penalty worth it. (Also, you'd lose any PAT, activities, or excursions you had booked.)


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Dug720 said:


> You'd have to cancel your booking and book a new reservation as these restricted rates are new bookings only.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that most of the time they do not come out until after the PIF date and cancellation penalties go into effect, so you'd have to see if you'd save enough to make that penalty worth it. (Also, you'd lose any PAT, activities, or excursions you had booked.)


Thanks, but can I transfer the funds from the old booking to the new one, without getting a refund?  I ask because I used discounted gift cards.  I wouldn’t want to wait for a refund to appear on the gift cards to book the discounted fare.


----------



## Dug720

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Thanks, but can I transfer the funds from the old booking to the new one, without getting a refund?  I ask because I used discounted gift cards.  I wouldn’t want to wait for a refund to appear on the gift cards to book the discounted fare.



I've never had luck with them transferring money from a cancelled reservation. It's always been whatever was paid was refunded - and I could then turn around and apply the funds on my own. But transfer? Never been able to do that.


----------



## lanejudy

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Is there any sort of good cutoff estimation of room quantity availability for a discount to be offered? I'm looking at the 01/07/19 dream 4 night. There are only 79 rooms left on the ship, but 73 are verandah. Would that indicate a decent likelihood of verandah rooms getting discounted by MTO or *GT at some point soon? Trying to decide how long to keep holding off on booking... I feel like I have been stalking this thing forever!



Since it is past the PIF date, and the 1/14 cruise is already offered for discounts, I think the 1/7 would have been listed by now if it was likely.    That’s no hard and fast rule, but at this point (less than 60 days out), I would think it unlikely.  Keep in mind they may have GTYs yet to assign, so all 73 may not be “available” as it appears.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## cscream13

lanejudy said:


> Since it is past the PIF date, and the 1/14 cruise is already offered for discounts, I think the 1/7 would have been listed by now if it was likely.    That’s no hard and fast rule, but at this point (less than 60 days out), I would think it unlikely.  Keep in mind they may have GTYs yet to assign, so all 73 may not be “available” as it appears.
> 
> Enjoy your cruise!



That being said.... my impression is that the Dream discounts do tend to be offered closer to sail date than the 7-day cruises.  I've seen Dream *GT discounts offered within 2-3 weeks of sail date, at times.  I booked one 2 years ago for a 3-day cruise the first week of February and it was about 2 weeks from the sailing.  if you CAN wait, there is still a chance.  (Of course, this is coming from someone who is also holding out hope for a late *GT to be posted past the PIF date!)


----------



## vertigo235

disneymagicgirl said:


> I think there must be an error on the verandah for 12/15/18 because there are lots left for the sailing but the chart says 0.



Yeah something is amiss, maybe they have changed some things within their website API. 

I'll try to investigate when I find time.


----------



## vertigo235

disneymagicgirl said:


> I think there must be an error on the verandah for 12/15/18 because there are lots left for the sailing but the chart says 0.



I just re-ran the report and it says there is 58 veranda's available now so I'll just assume it was a temporary glitch that day when I ran the report. 

From time to time rooms do disappear and then reaper, but I'v never seen a whole category disappear


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - V: $1888.74  (CHANGED)
12/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - V: $1888.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1792.74 - V: $1928.74 
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1538.74 - O: $1598.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1970.04 - O: $2050.04 - V: $2130.04 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12 
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2903.10 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 - O: $3323.10  (CHANGED)
01/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3408.82 - O: $3492.82 - V: $3632.82 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3430.74 - O: $3528.74 - V: $3710.74 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4549.56 - O: $4605.56 - V: $4969.56 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3920.74 - O: $3990.74 - V: $4340.74 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1823.64 
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1818.38 - O: $1978.38 - V: $2468.38 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98  (CHANGED)
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70  (CHANGED)
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2199.24 - O: $2451.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - O: $3049.82  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1294.40 - O: $1424.40 - V: $1724.40 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2463.42 - O: $2883.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2360.42 - O: $2710.42 - V: $3340.42 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2964.32 - V: $3100.82 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20 - O: $2909.70 - V: $3949.20  (CHANGED)
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2328.74 - V: $3221.24  (CHANGED)
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2920.32 - V: $3319.32  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18  (NEW)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18  (NEW)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1608.74 - V: $1768.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04  (NEW)
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2989.12  (CHANGED)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3743.10  (CHANGED)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 - V: $4068.76  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3234.74 - O: $3318.74 - V: $3500.74 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4269.56 - O: $4339.56 - V: $4675.56 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3682.74 - O: $3738.74 - V: $4074.74 
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72  (NEW)
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1973.08 - V: $2403.08  (NEW)
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2323.42 - O: $2715.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2234.42 - O: $2556.42 - V: $3158.42 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74  (CHANGED)
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1058.74 - O: $1088.74 - V: $1148.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.74 - O: $2088.74 - V: $2208.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2989.12  (CHANGED)
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2707.10 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3743.10  (NEW)
01/12/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3197.40 
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3169.40  (NEW)
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1708.38 - O: $1868.38 - V: $2098.38 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70 - O: $2489.70 
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2087.24 - O: $2311.24 - V: $2759.24 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94 
12/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $4166.44 
01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1214.40 - O: $1314.40 - V: $1614.40 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2183.42 - O: $2547.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2094.42 - O: $2388.42 - V: $2948.42 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## vertigo235

Bunch of new rates today, including a *GT for the 14 night WB Panama Canal cruise, ~$6000 for a 14 night cruise, grab it while you can.  No Verandas though of course. 

Also Disney Continues to discount the cruises I book after my PIF date, I'm going to stop booking in advance at this rate. 

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.74 - V: $1888.74 
12/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1888.74  (CHANGED)
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1792.74 - V: $1928.74 
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1538.74 - O: $1598.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1874.04 - O: $1906.04 - V: $2026.04  (CHANGED)
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3171.12 - V: $3409.12 
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2903.10 
01/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3408.82 - O: $3492.82 - V: $3632.82 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2988.82 - O: $3086.82 - V: $3282.82  (NEW)
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3043.40 - O: $3127.40 - V: $3407.40  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3430.74 - O: $3528.74 - V: $3710.74 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4549.56 - O: $4605.56 - V: $4969.56 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3920.74 - O: $3990.74 - V: $4340.74 
11/30/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Miami, I: $1823.64 
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1818.38 - O: $1978.38 - V: $2468.38 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
01/16/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1364.74 - O: $1492.74  (NEW)
01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1330.62 - O: $1458.62 - V: $1682.62  (NEW)
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2881.70 - O: $3077.70 
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2909.82 - V: $3469.82  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1294.40 - O: $1424.40 - V: $1724.40 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2463.42 - O: $2883.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2360.42 - O: $2710.42 - V: $3340.42 
02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30 - O: $6057.30  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $1962.04 - V: $2076.04 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - O: $2964.32 - V: $3100.82 
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.20  (CHANGED)
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2612.24 - V: $3221.24  (CHANGED)
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2815.32 - O: $2920.32 - V: $3266.82  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2598.94 - O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - V: $1808.74  (CHANGED)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12  (CHANGED)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3421.10 - O: $3533.10  (CHANGED)
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2959.40 - V: $3169.40  (NEW)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 - V: $4068.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3234.74 - O: $3318.74 - V: $3500.74 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4269.56 - O: $4339.56 - V: $4675.56 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3682.74 - O: $3738.74 - V: $4074.74 
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1973.08 - V: $2403.08 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2323.42 - O: $2715.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2234.42 - O: $2556.42 - V: $3158.42 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
11/26/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.74  (CHANGED)
12/03/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1488.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74 
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - V: $1688.74  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1058.74 - V: $1148.74  (CHANGED)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.74 - O: $2088.74 - V: $2208.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04 
11/24/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2793.12 - O: $2989.12 - V: $3213.12  (CHANGED)
12/01/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2707.10 
12/08/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2765.12 - V: $3115.12  (CHANGED)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3421.10 - O: $3533.10  (CHANGED)
01/12/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2721.40 - O: $2889.40 - V: $3197.40  (CHANGED)
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3169.40 
02/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3030.82 - O: $3114.82 - V: $3352.82  (NEW)
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40  (NEW)
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1708.38 - O: $1868.38 - V: $2098.38 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1863.08 - V: $2403.08  (NEW)
11/23/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2349.70  (CHANGED)
11/30/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $2759.24  (CHANGED)
12/07/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2559.82 - O: $2699.82 - V: $3049.82 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94 
12/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $4166.44 
01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1214.40 - O: $1314.40 - V: $1614.40 
01/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, O: $2074.68  (NEW)
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2183.42 - O: $2547.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2094.42 - O: $2388.42 - V: $2948.42 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## cscream13

YAY!!! The VGT rate came though for the 1/19/19 SWDAS cruise on the Fantasy!  I was starting to worry at 60 days from sail date!  I can't wait to tell the boys that we're going back to Mickey's ship!


----------



## mareed

vertigo235 said:


> Bunch of new rates today, including a *GT for the 14 night WB Panama Canal cruise, ~$6000 for a 14 night cruise, grab it while you can.  No Verandas though of course.
> 
> Also Disney Continues to discount the cruises I book after my PIF date, I'm going to stop booking in advance at this rate.
> 
> **GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
> 
> 02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30 - O: $6057.30  (NEW)



I think it's still best to book on opening day, and even better if you have an onboard booking to apply!  I have an ocean-view for over $1600 less on the Panama Canal than the OGT rate.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1792.74 - V: $1928.74 
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.74  (CHANGED)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1874.04 - O: $1906.04 - V: $2026.04 
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1530.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1730.04  (NEW)
02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1330.04 - O: $1360.04 - V: $1450.04  (NEW)
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10  (CHANGED)
01/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3408.82 - O: $3492.82 - V: $3632.82 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2988.82 - V: $3282.82  (CHANGED)
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3043.40 - O: $3127.40 - V: $3407.40 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04  (CHANGED)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22  (CHANGED)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3920.74 - O: $3990.74 - V: $4340.74 
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1818.38 - O: $1978.38 - V: $2468.38 
12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98 
01/16/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1364.74 - O: $1492.74 
01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1330.62 - O: $1458.62 - V: $1682.62 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1803.08 - O: $2093.08  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1294.40 - V: $1724.40  (CHANGED)
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2463.42 - O: $2883.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2360.42 - O: $2710.42 - V: $3340.42 
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1307.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1595.66  (NEW)
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.64 - O: $1785.64 - V: $1993.64  (NEW)
02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30 - O: $6057.30 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - V: $3100.82  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2801.58 - O: $3095.58 - V: $3557.58  (NEW)
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2749.08 - O: $3032.58 - V: $3620.58  (NEW)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74  (CHANGED)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04  (NEW)
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04 
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2959.40 - V: $3169.40 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40  (NEW)
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14  (NEW)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 - V: $4068.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04  (CHANGED)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22  (CHANGED)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3682.74 - O: $3738.74 - V: $4074.74 
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1973.08 - V: $2403.08 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1458.62 - O: $1618.62 - V: $1906.62  (NEW)
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1791.56 - O: $2131.56 - V: $2411.56  (NEW)
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2323.42 - O: $2715.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2234.42 - O: $2556.42 - V: $3158.42 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1058.74 - V: $1148.74 
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.74 - O: $2088.74 - V: $2208.74 
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - V: $2010.04  (CHANGED)
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04  (NEW)
01/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04  (NEW)
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04  (NEW)
02/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04  (NEW)
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04  (NEW)
01/12/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2721.40 - V: $3197.40  (CHANGED)
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3169.40 
02/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3030.82 - O: $3114.82 - V: $3352.82 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40 
02/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3466.94 - O: $3634.94 - V: $4012.94  (NEW)
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14  (NEW)
12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1708.38 - O: $1868.38 - V: $2098.38 
01/11/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 - V: $2278.72  (NEW)
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 - V: $2318.72  (NEW)
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1863.08 - V: $2403.08 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94 
12/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $4166.44 
01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1214.40 - V: $1614.40  (CHANGED)
01/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, O: $2074.68 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2183.42 - O: $2547.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2094.42 - O: $2388.42 - V: $2948.42 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## Lesley Wake

vertigo235 said:


> 02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.64 - O: $1785.64 - V: $1993.64 (NEW)


Of course, they finally posted this! We ended up paying $1765 for an interior... would have been nice to get the ocean-view for $20 more! Oh well...

Oh and it would have been only around $1200 or so if I had booked it correctly on opening day. I booked for 1 person so had to pay the supplement. Once I added my mom, they took off the surcharge but charged her the prevailing rate, so that's the extra $500. If I had booked for 2 people on opening day it would have been much cheaper!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1598.74 - V: $1688.74  (CHANGED)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1874.04 - O: $1906.04 - V: $2026.04 
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1530.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1730.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1610.04 - O: $1690.04 - V: $1810.04  (NEW)
02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1330.04 - O: $1360.04 - V: $1450.04 
12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2988.82 - V: $3282.82 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3043.40 - O: $3127.40 - V: $3407.40 
03/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3410.32 - O: $3522.32 - V: $3788.32  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3920.74 - O: $3990.74 - V: $4340.74 
01/16/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1364.74 - O: $1492.74 
01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1682.62  (CHANGED)
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1803.08 - O: $2093.08 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1901.56 - O: $2131.56 - V: $2501.56  (NEW)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94 
01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1294.40 - V: $1724.40 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2463.42 - O: $2883.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2360.42 - O: $2710.42 - V: $3340.42 
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1307.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1595.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.64 - O: $1785.64 - V: $1993.64 
02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30 - O: $6057.30 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74  (CHANGED)
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $3018.94 - V: $4173.94  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2801.58 - O: $3095.58 - V: $3557.58 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2749.08 - O: $3032.58 - V: $3620.58 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74  (CHANGED)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04  (NEW)
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04 
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2959.40 - V: $3169.40 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 - V: $4068.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3682.74 - O: $3738.74 - V: $4074.74 
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1973.08 - V: $2403.08 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1458.62 - O: $1618.62 - V: $1906.62 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1791.56 - O: $2131.56 - V: $2411.56 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2323.42 - O: $2715.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2234.42 - O: $2556.42 - V: $3158.42 
02/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral, I: $1234.28 - O: $1402.28 - V: $1618.28  (NEW)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1148.74  (CHANGED)
12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.74  (CHANGED)
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - V: $2010.04 
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
01/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04 
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
02/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1450.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1650.04  (NEW)
01/12/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2721.40 - V: $3197.40 
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3169.40 
02/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3030.82 - O: $3114.82 - V: $3352.82 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40 
02/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3466.94 - O: $3634.94 - V: $4012.94 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14 
01/11/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1728.72 - O: $1868.72 - V: $2278.72  (CHANGED)
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 - V: $2318.72 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1863.08 - V: $2403.08 
12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94 
12/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $4166.44 
01/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, O: $2074.68 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2183.42 - O: $2547.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2094.42 - O: $2388.42 - V: $2948.42 
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1163.66 - O: $1265.66 - V: $1415.66  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


----------



## Stevee1982

Thank you for the great work in this thread. I check it often.  Thanks again.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1874.04 - O: $1906.04 - V: $2026.04 
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1530.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1730.04 
02/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1360.04 - V: $1480.04  (NEW)
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1610.04 - V: $1810.04  (CHANGED)
02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1330.04 - O: $1360.04 - V: $1450.04 
02/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.38 - O: $2091.38 - V: $2211.38  (NEW)
02/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.38 - O: $1361.38 - V: $1451.38  (NEW)
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2988.82  (CHANGED)
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3043.40 - O: $3127.40 - V: $3407.40 
03/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3410.32 - O: $3522.32 - V: $3788.32 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68  (CHANGED)
01/16/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1364.74 - O: $1492.74 
01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1618.62 - V: $1770.62  (CHANGED)
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1803.08 - O: $2093.08 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1901.56 - O: $2131.56  (CHANGED)
01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1294.40 - V: $1724.40 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2463.42 - O: $2883.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2360.42 - O: $2710.42 - V: $3340.42 
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1307.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1595.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.64 - O: $1785.64 - V: $1993.64 
02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30 - O: $6057.30 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88  (CHANGED)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2782.38 - O: $3076.38 - V: $3538.38  (CHANGED)
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2749.08 - O: $3032.58 - V: $3620.58 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04 
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2959.40 - V: $3169.40 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14  (CHANGED)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 - V: $4068.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - O: $3718.68 - V: $4054.68  (CHANGED)
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1973.08 - V: $2403.08 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1458.62 - O: $1618.62 - V: $1906.62 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1791.56 - O: $2131.56 - V: $2411.56 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2323.42 - O: $2715.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2234.42 - O: $2556.42 - V: $3158.42 
02/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral, I: $1234.28 - O: $1402.28 - V: $1618.28 
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1617.64 - O: $1777.64 - V: $2097.64  (NEW)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - V: $2010.04 
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
01/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04 
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
02/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1450.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1650.04 
01/12/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2721.40 - O: $2889.40 - V: $3197.40  (CHANGED)
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3169.40 
02/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3030.82 - O: $3114.82 - V: $3352.82 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40 
02/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3466.94 - O: $3634.94 - V: $4012.94 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14  (CHANGED)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3550.76 - V: $3788.76  (NEW)
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 - V: $2318.72 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1863.08 - V: $2403.08 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1378.62 - O: $1578.62 - V: $1690.62  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, O: $2074.68 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2183.42 - O: $2547.42 - V: $3037.42  (CHANGED)
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2094.42 - O: $2388.42 - V: $2948.42 
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1163.66 - O: $1265.66 - V: $1415.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1457.64 - O: $1577.64 - V: $1737.64  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88  (CHANGED)


----------



## Disneybiginner

When will the GT rate be released normally (if there is one) for a  cruise set sail in May 2019?


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1874.04 - O: $1906.04 - V: $2026.04 
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1530.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1730.04 
02/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1360.04 - V: $1480.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1610.04 - V: $1810.04 
02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1330.04 - O: $1360.04 - V: $1450.04 
02/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.38 - O: $2091.38 - V: $2211.38 
02/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.38 - O: $1361.38 - V: $1451.38 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2988.82 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3043.40 - O: $3127.40 - V: $3407.40 
03/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3410.32 - O: $3522.32 - V: $3788.32 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4068.76 - O: $4152.76 - V: $4348.76  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68 
01/16/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1364.74  (CHANGED)
01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1618.62 - V: $1770.62 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1803.08 - O: $2093.08 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1901.56 - O: $2131.56 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2463.42 - O: $2883.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2360.42 - O: $2710.42 - V: $3340.42 
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1307.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1595.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.64 - O: $1785.64 - V: $1993.64 
02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30 - O: $6057.30 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2782.38 - O: $3086.88 - V: $3538.38  (CHANGED)
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2749.08 - O: $3032.58 - V: $3620.58 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04 
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2959.40 - V: $3169.40 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14  (CHANGED)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 - V: $4068.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - O: $3718.68 - V: $4054.68 
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1973.08 - V: $2403.08 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1458.62 - O: $1618.62 - V: $1906.62 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1791.56 - O: $2131.56 - V: $2411.56 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2323.42 - O: $2715.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2234.42 - O: $2556.42 - V: $3158.42 
02/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral, O: $1402.28 - V: $1618.28  (CHANGED)
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1617.64 - O: $1777.64 - V: $2097.64 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - V: $2010.04 
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
01/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04 
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
02/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1450.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1650.04 
01/12/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2721.40 - O: $2889.40  (CHANGED)
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3169.40 
02/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3030.82 - O: $3114.82 - V: $3352.82 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40 
02/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3466.94 - O: $3634.94 - V: $4012.94 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14  (CHANGED)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3550.76 - V: $3788.76 
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 - V: $2318.72 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1863.08 - V: $2403.08 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1378.62 - O: $1578.62 - V: $1690.62 
01/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, O: $2074.68 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2183.42 - O: $2547.42 - V: $3037.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2094.42 - O: $2388.42 - V: $2948.42 
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1163.66 - O: $1265.66 - V: $1415.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1457.64 - O: $1577.64 - V: $1737.64 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88


----------



## houseofduck

Disneybiginner said:


> When will the GT rate be released normally (if there is one) for a  cruise set sail in May 2019?



It used to be that GT rates would come out about 60 days before the cruise date.  Now, it seems they come out much sooner.  If you look at the current dates, the GT rates are well into 4/2019.  So, I would say that you would start to see 5/2019 in a few weeks to a month.  They could come out later, but the next few weeks would be the earliest I would expect them to appear.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1874.04 - O: $1906.04 - V: $2026.04 
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1530.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1730.04 
02/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1360.04 - V: $1480.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1610.04 - V: $1810.04 
02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1330.04 - O: $1360.04 - V: $1450.04  (CHANGED)
02/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.38 - O: $2091.38 - V: $2211.38 
02/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.38 - O: $1361.38 - V: $1451.38 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2988.82 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3043.40 - O: $3127.40 - V: $3407.40 
03/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3410.32 - V: $3788.32  (CHANGED)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4068.76 - O: $4152.76 - V: $4348.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68 
01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1618.62 - V: $1770.62 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1803.08 - O: $2093.08 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1901.56  (CHANGED)
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2463.42 - O: $2883.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2360.42 - O: $2710.42 - V: $3340.42 
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1307.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1595.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.64 - O: $1785.64 - V: $1993.64 
02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30 - O: $6057.30 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2782.38 - O: $3076.38 - V: $3538.38  (CHANGED)
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2729.88 - O: $3013.38 - V: $3601.38  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04 
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2959.40 - V: $3169.40 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 - V: $4068.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - O: $3718.68 - V: $4054.68 
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1973.08 - V: $2403.08 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1458.62 - O: $1618.62 - V: $1906.62 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1791.56 - O: $2131.56 - V: $2411.56 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2323.42 - O: $2715.42 
02/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral, O: $1402.28 - V: $1618.28 
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1617.64 - O: $1777.64 - V: $2097.64 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - V: $2010.04 
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
01/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04 
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
02/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1450.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1650.04 
01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3169.40 
02/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3030.82 - O: $3114.82 - V: $3352.82 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40  (CHANGED)
02/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3466.94 - O: $3634.94 - V: $4012.94 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3550.76 - V: $3788.76 
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 - V: $2318.72 
01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1258.62 - O: $1378.62 - V: $1586.62  (NEW)
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1863.08 - V: $2403.08 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1378.62 - O: $1578.62 - V: $1690.62 
01/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, O: $2074.68 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2183.42 - O: $2547.42 - V: $3037.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, V: $2948.42  (CHANGED)
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1163.66 - O: $1265.66 - V: $1415.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1457.64 - O: $1577.64 - V: $1737.64 
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1513.64 - O: $1697.64  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1874.04 - O: $1906.04 - V: $2026.04 
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1530.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1730.04 
02/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1360.04 - V: $1480.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1610.04 - O: $1690.04 - V: $1810.04  (CHANGED)
02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1330.04 - O: $1360.04 - V: $1450.04  (CHANGED)
02/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.38 - O: $2091.38 - V: $2211.38 
02/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.38 - O: $1361.38 - V: $1451.38 
01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2988.82 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3043.40 - O: $3127.40  (CHANGED)
03/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3410.32 - V: $3788.32 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4068.76 - O: $4152.76 - V: $4348.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68 
01/16/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1364.74 
01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1330.62 - O: $1618.62 - V: $1770.62  (CHANGED)
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1803.08 - O: $2093.08 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1458.62 - O: $1618.62 - V: $1906.62  (NEW)
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1901.56 - O: $2131.56 - V: $2501.56  (CHANGED)
01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1294.40  (CHANGED)
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2463.42 - O: $2883.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2360.42 - O: $2710.42 - V: $3340.42 
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1307.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1595.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.64 - O: $1785.64 - V: $1993.64 
02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30 - O: $6057.30 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1974.04  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2782.38 - O: $3076.38 - V: $3538.38 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2729.88 - O: $3013.38 - V: $3601.38 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04 
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - V: $1690.04  (CHANGED)
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 - V: $4068.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - O: $3718.68 - V: $4054.68 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1973.08 - V: $2403.08  (CHANGED)
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1791.56 - V: $2411.56  (CHANGED)
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2323.42 - O: $2715.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2234.42 - O: $2556.42 - V: $3158.42 
02/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral, O: $1402.28 - V: $1618.28 
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1617.64 - O: $1777.64 - V: $2097.64 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - O: $1930.04 - V: $2010.04  (CHANGED)
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - V: $1570.04  (CHANGED)
01/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1270.04  (CHANGED)
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
02/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04  (NEW)
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1450.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1650.04 
02/15/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.38 - O: $1391.38 - V: $1481.38  (NEW)
02/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3030.82 - O: $3114.82 - V: $3352.82 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3550.76 - V: $3788.76 
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 - V: $2318.72 
01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1258.62 - O: $1378.62 - V: $1586.62 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1863.08 - V: $2403.08  (CHANGED)
02/08/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1718.72  (NEW)
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1378.62 - O: $1578.62 - V: $1690.62 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1721.56 - O: $1971.56 - V: $2351.56  (NEW)
01/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, O: $2074.68 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2183.42 - O: $2547.42 - V: $3037.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2094.42 - O: $2388.42 - V: $2948.42  (CHANGED)
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1163.66 - O: $1265.66 - V: $1415.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1457.64 - O: $1577.64 - V: $1737.64 
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1513.64 - O: $1697.64 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1874.04  (CHANGED)
01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1610.04 - V: $1730.04  (CHANGED)
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1610.04 - V: $1810.04  (CHANGED)
02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1360.04 - V: $1450.04  (CHANGED)
02/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.38 - O: $2091.38 - V: $2211.38 
02/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.38 - O: $1361.38 - V: $1451.38 
02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3043.40  (CHANGED)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4068.76 - O: $4152.76 - V: $4348.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68 
01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1474.62 - O: $1618.62 - V: $1866.62  (CHANGED)
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2003.08 - O: $2093.08  (CHANGED)
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1458.62 - O: $1618.62 - V: $1906.62 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1901.56 - O: $2131.56 - V: $2501.56 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2463.42  (CHANGED)
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2360.42 - O: $2710.42 - V: $3340.42 
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1307.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1595.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1785.64 - V: $1993.64  (CHANGED)
02/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1385.64 - V: $1637.64  (NEW)
02/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1349.64 - O: $1481.64 - V: $1607.64  (NEW)
02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30 - O: $6057.30 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1926.04 - O: $2022.04 - V: $2136.04  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2971.38 - V: $3433.38  (CHANGED)
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2908.38 - V: $3496.38  (CHANGED)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3934.86 - O: $4816.86 - V: $6685.86  (NEW)
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3903.36 - O: $4837.86 - V: $6895.86  (NEW)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86  (NEW)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04  (CHANGED)
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 - V: $4068.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - O: $3718.68 - V: $4054.68 
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1973.08 - V: $2403.08 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1791.56 - V: $2411.56 
02/27/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1469.56 - O: $1597.56 - V: $1981.56  (NEW)
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2323.42 - O: $2715.42 
02/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan to Port Canaveral, O: $1402.28 - V: $1618.28 
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1617.64 - O: $1777.64 - V: $2097.64 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04  (CHANGED)
01/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1270.04 
02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04 
02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04 
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1450.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1650.04 
02/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3030.82 - O: $3114.82 - V: $3352.82 
02/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3466.94 - O: $3634.94 - V: $4012.94 
02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3550.76 - V: $3788.76 
01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 - V: $2318.72 
01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1378.62 - V: $1586.62  (CHANGED)
02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1863.08 - V: $2403.08 
02/08/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1718.72 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1378.62 - O: $1578.62 - V: $1690.62 
02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1721.56 - O: $1971.56 - V: $2351.56 
01/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, O: $2074.68 
01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2183.42 - O: $2547.42 - V: $3037.42 
01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, V: $2948.42  (CHANGED)
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1163.66 - O: $1265.66 - V: $1415.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1457.64 - O: $1577.64 - V: $1737.64 
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1513.64 - O: $1697.64 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88  (CHANGED)


----------



## jenhelgren

Any guesses on early May GT pricing? I know it is a few months out but was wondering if anyone could comment on when the May GT rates were released last year and what the rates were. TIA!


----------



## Angeejoe

jenhelgren said:


> Any guesses on early May GT pricing? I know it is a few months out but was wondering if anyone could comment on when the May GT rates were released last year and what the rates were. TIA!



Just go back in this thread, it goes back a few years. It looks like the 1st GT went up in February last year for May. https://www.disboards.com/threads/current-gt-mto-flr-discounts.3244232/page-161


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1360.04 - V: $1450.04 
02/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.38  (CHANGED)
03/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3410.32  (CHANGED)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4068.76 - O: $4152.76 - V: $4348.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1906.62  (CHANGED)
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3569.96 - O: $3985.96 - V: $5493.96  (NEW)
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1427.66 - V: $1595.66  (CHANGED)
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.64 - O: $1785.64 - V: $1993.64  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3395.86  (NEW)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2971.38 - V: $3433.38 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2908.38 - V: $3496.38 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3934.86 - O: $4816.86 - V: $6685.86 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3903.36 - O: $4837.86 - V: $6895.86 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76  (CHANGED)
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22 - V: $3971.22  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - O: $3718.68 - V: $4054.68 
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1458.62  (CHANGED)
02/27/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1469.56 - O: $1597.56 - V: $1981.56 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3361.96 - O: $3751.96 - V: $5155.96  (NEW)
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1617.64  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04  (CHANGED)
02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1450.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1650.04 
02/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3466.94 - O: $3634.94 - V: $4012.94 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3550.76 - V: $3788.76 
03/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3466.32 - O: $3578.32 - V: $4208.32  (NEW)
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22 - V: $3971.22  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04  (NEW)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.22 - O: $3775.22 - V: $4069.22  (NEW)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68 - O: $3480.68 - V: $3802.68  (NEW)
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1690.62  (CHANGED)
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3153.96 - O: $3517.96 - V: $4843.96  (NEW)
02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1163.66 - O: $1265.66 - V: $1415.66 
02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1457.64 - O: $1577.64  (CHANGED)
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1513.64  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88


----------



## bobbiwoz

vertigo235 said:


> **GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
> 02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1360.04 - V: $1450.04
> 02/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.38  (CHANGED)
> 03/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3410.32  (CHANGED)
> 03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4068.76 - O: $4152.76 - V: $4348.76
> 04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04
> 04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22
> 04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68
> 02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1906.62  (CHANGED)
> 05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3569.96 - O: $3985.96 - V: $5493.96  (NEW)
> 02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1427.66 - V: $1595.66  (CHANGED)
> 02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.64 - O: $1785.64 - V: $1993.64  (CHANGED)
> 04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88
> 08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3395.86  (NEW)
> 
> *CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
> 04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88
> 04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2971.38 - V: $3433.38
> 05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2908.38 - V: $3496.38
> 06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3934.86 - O: $4816.86 - V: $6685.86
> 07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3903.36 - O: $4837.86 - V: $6895.86
> 09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86
> 10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18
> 10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18
> 
> *FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
> 02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04
> 03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76  (CHANGED)
> 03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22 - V: $3971.22  (NEW)
> 04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04
> 04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22
> 04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - O: $3718.68 - V: $4054.68
> 02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1458.62  (CHANGED)
> 02/27/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1469.56 - O: $1597.56 - V: $1981.56
> 05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3361.96 - O: $3751.96 - V: $5155.96  (NEW)
> 02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1617.64  (CHANGED)
> 
> *MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
> 02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04  (CHANGED)
> 02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1450.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1650.04
> 02/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3466.94 - O: $3634.94 - V: $4012.94
> 03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3550.76 - V: $3788.76
> 03/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3466.32 - O: $3578.32 - V: $4208.32  (NEW)
> 03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22 - V: $3971.22  (NEW)
> 04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04  (NEW)
> 04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.22 - O: $3775.22 - V: $4069.22  (NEW)
> 04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68 - O: $3480.68 - V: $3802.68  (NEW)
> 02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1690.62  (CHANGED)
> 05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3153.96 - O: $3517.96 - V: $4843.96  (NEW)
> 02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1163.66 - O: $1265.66 - V: $1415.66
> 02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1457.64 - O: $1577.64  (CHANGED)
> 02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1513.64  (CHANGED)
> 04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88


I think we found a cruise we could go on!


----------



## jenhelgren

Could you post an availability chart update when you have a chance? I would really like to book a May cruise as a graduation gift for my son if we can find at GT cruise that will work!!


----------



## Stevee1982

jenhelgren said:


> Could you post an availability chart update when you have a chance? I would really like to book a May cruise as a graduation gift for my son if we can find at GT cruise that will work!!




https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


That's the link with the 11/12 update so folks don't have to search for it.


----------



## vertigo235

Got some new GT rates, I'm not sure why but my script isn't showing any of the other rate types.  I don't know if something is wrong with the script or if there is actually no other special rates.  I'm guessing something may have changed and I'll need to investigate later, but in the meantime here are the GT rates.

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.66 - O: $1739.66 - V: $1853.66  (NEW)
04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1637.66 - O: $1673.66 - V: $1781.66  (NEW)
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66  (NEW)
03/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3788.32  (CHANGED)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4068.76 - O: $4152.76 - V: $4348.76
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68
02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1906.62
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2615.16  (NEW)
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3569.96 - O: $3985.96 - V: $5493.96  (NEW)
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3481.36 - O: $3761.36  (NEW)
02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30  (CHANGED)
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2721.14 - O: $3171.14  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88  (NEW)
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3395.86


----------



## vertigo235

Yeah looks like something has changed and I'll need to update my rateinator, I'll do that as soon as I can but it might be a bit. 

In the meantime, only *GT rates will be provided.


----------



## vertigo235

Availability sheet updated. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## Intr3pid

The availability sheet has some great information!  How is it sourced?


----------



## vertigo235

Intr3pid said:


> The availability sheet has some great information!  How is it sourced?


 
It's just based off the rooms available to reserve on the Disney Cruise website.


----------



## Intr3pid

vertigo235 said:


> It's just based off the rooms available to reserve on the Disney Cruise website.


So, is this something only a TA can see on the website, as all I see is prices of the rooms and a limited number of rooms shown on the ship map?


----------



## vertigo235

Intr3pid said:


> So, is this something only a TA can see on the website, as all I see is prices of the rooms and a limited number of rooms shown on the ship map?



I'm extracting from the web API, the same one that powers the website.


----------



## vertigo235

Fixed the other  specials. 

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    03/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.66 - O: $1739.66 - V: $1853.66 
04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1637.66 - O: $1673.66 - V: $1781.66 
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66 
03/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3410.32 - V: $3788.32  (CHANGED)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4068.76 - O: $4152.76 - V: $4348.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2615.16 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3569.96 - O: $3985.96 - V: $5493.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3481.36 - O: $3761.36  (NEW)
02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30 - O: $6057.30  (CHANGED)
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2721.14 - O: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3395.86 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2971.38 - V: $3433.38 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2992.38 - V: $3496.38  (CHANGED)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3934.86 - O: $4816.86 - V: $6685.86 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3903.36 - O: $4837.86 - V: $6895.86 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4564.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 - V: $4068.76  (CHANGED)
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22 - V: $3971.22 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - O: $3718.68 - V: $4054.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - V: $3243.20  (NEW)
02/27/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1981.56  (CHANGED)
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2465.16 - V: $3365.16  (NEW)
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3361.96 - O: $3751.96 - V: $5155.96 
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1617.64 - O: $1777.64  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1421.66 - O: $1481.66 - V: $1571.66  (NEW)
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - O: $1851.66 - V: $1971.66  (NEW)
02/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3466.94 - O: $3634.94 - V: $4012.94 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3550.76 - V: $3788.76 
03/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3466.32 - O: $3578.32 - V: $4208.32 
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22 - V: $3971.22 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.22 - O: $3775.22 - V: $4069.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68 - O: $3480.68 - V: $3802.68 
04/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2851.22 - V: $3131.22  (NEW)
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2315.16 - V: $3145.16  (NEW)
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3153.96 - O: $3517.96 - V: $4843.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36  (NEW)
02/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1513.64 - O: $1697.64  (CHANGED)
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2261.14 - O: $2621.14 - V: $3171.14  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88  (CHANGED)
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08  (NEW)
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50  (NEW)


----------



## jenhelgren

The 5/13 and 5/17 Dream cruises still have over 300 staterooms available but they are not budging on price much from the other cruises with much less left for availability. Any seasoned DCL vets that can comment on whether there is any hope of a further price drop? We need to get our dates set up soon!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

jenhelgren said:


> The 5/13 and 5/17 Dream cruises still have over 300 staterooms available but they are not budging on price much from the other cruises with much less left for availability. Any seasoned DCL vets that can comment on whether there is any hope of a further price drop? We need to get our dates set up soon!



For the Dream they seem to have a different time-frame for sales compared to the other sailings. They are short cruises; a lot of (local) people tend to book these kind of last minute. Wait till next month, I bet a few May dates will pop up for *GT.


----------



## cscream13

jenhelgren said:


> The 5/13 and 5/17 Dream cruises still have over 300 staterooms available but they are not budging on price much from the other cruises with much less left for availability. Any seasoned DCL vets that can comment on whether there is any hope of a further price drop? We need to get our dates set up soon!



We booked the 5/14/18 4-night Dream sailing last year after it went *GT.  I went back and looked and we booked it on 3/14/18 -- if memory serves, I was stalking the discounts and likely booked within days (if not hours) of the discount being released.  So, there is still plenty of time for restricted fares to be released for May sailings!  At this point, you're not even past the PIF date for those sailings.  I also agree with the above poster that a lot of the Dream discounts tend to be more last minute.  We booked a February 3-night on the Dream in 2017 only a few weeks in advance.  Keep watching and good luck!


----------



## jenhelgren

cscream13 said:


> We booked the 5/14/18 4-night Dream sailing last year after it went *GT.  I went back and looked and we booked it on 3/14/18 -- if memory serves, I was stalking the discounts and likely booked within days (if not hours) of the discount being released.  So, there is still plenty of time for restricted fares to be released for May sailings!  At this point, you're not even past the PIF date for those sailings.  I also agree with the above poster that a lot of the Dream discounts tend to be more last minute.  We booked a February 3-night on the Dream in 2017 only a few weeks in advance.  Keep watching and good luck!



That's encouraging! What category/price did you book the 4 night Dream GT? We would like to spend a few park days before/after the cruise and I am a huge planner so I don't know how long I will be able to hold out! FP 60 day mark would be early March and resort availability is filling up now too!!


----------



## cscream13

jenhelgren said:


> That's encouraging! What category/price did you book the 4 night Dream GT? We would like to spend a few park days before/after the cruise and I am a huge planner so I don't know how long I will be able to hold out! FP 60 day mark would be early March and resort availability is filling up now too!!



We booked VGT and I think the total was around $2800 for 2 adults, 1 child and 1 infant.  The year prior, we booked VGT on a 3-day Dream in February and it was around $1800, same passengers.  You can scroll back through this thread and see what the pricing was historically.  Don't be surprised when you see its trending upward.... we also tacked on a few days at WDW, but we did not go to the parks and were not picky about the exact hotel, so it wasn't as big a deal to book within 60 days.  I understand the need to plan, though!  We booked our Jan cruise this year on the Fantasy at the 59 day mark -- I held out and the discount was finally released for the sailing I wanted.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jenhelgren said:


> That's encouraging! What category/price did you book the 4 night Dream GT? We would like to spend a few park days before/after the cruise and I am a huge planner so I don't know how long I will be able to hold out! FP 60 day mark would be early March and resort availability is filling up now too!!


We booked 4 nights on Wonder two weeks ahead of time.  Just off ship this Thursday.


----------



## Magical_Suitcase

bobbiwoz said:


> We booked 4 nights on Wonder two weeks ahead of time.  Just off ship this Thursday.



I like your traveling style.

Kate


----------



## bobbiwoz

Magical_Suitcase said:


> I like your traveling style.
> 
> Kate


We were already visiting WDW and Vero Beach.  The cruise began on the day we were to leave FL.  SW does not charge to change flights, days, we actually got a less expensive flight home on Thursday!

Hope you can do something like that too!


----------



## jenhelgren

bobbiwoz said:


> Hope you can do something like that too!



Me too...thanks for the encouragement to still keep waiting!!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    03/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.66 - O: $1739.66 - V: $1853.66 
04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1637.66 - O: $1673.66 - V: $1781.66 
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4068.76 - O: $4152.76 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2615.16 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2431.56  (NEW)
04/28/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1991.42 - O: $2231.42 - V: $2591.42  (NEW)
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3569.96 - O: $3985.96 - V: $5493.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3481.36 - O: $4013.36 - V: $4993.36  (CHANGED)
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2721.14 - O: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2778.88 - O: $3086.88 - V: $3702.88  (NEW)
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3593.28 - O: $4335.28  (NEW)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2971.38 - V: $3433.38 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2908.38 - V: $3496.38  (CHANGED)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6665.22  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3903.36 - O: $4837.86 - V: $6895.86 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66  (NEW)
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66  (NEW)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22 - V: $3971.22 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - O: $3718.68 - V: $4054.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68  (NEW)
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20  (NEW)
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2465.16 - V: $3365.16 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2301.56 - O: $2661.56 - V: $3171.56  (NEW)
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3361.96 - O: $3751.96 - V: $5155.96 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1421.66 - O: $1481.66 - V: $1571.66 
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - O: $1851.66 - V: $1971.66 
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66  (NEW)
03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3550.76 
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22 - V: $3971.22 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.22 - O: $3775.22 - V: $4069.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68 - O: $3480.68 - V: $3802.68 
04/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2851.22 - V: $3131.22 
05/04/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3354.68  (NEW)
04/05/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2441.56  (NEW)
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2315.16 - V: $3145.16 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3153.96 - O: $3517.96 - V: $4843.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70  (NEW)
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona to Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 - V: $4603.96  (NEW)
04/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1951.14 - O: $2271.14 - V: $2621.14  (NEW)
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2261.14 - O: $2621.14 - V: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88  (NEW)
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2904.88 - V: $3492.88  (NEW)
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50


----------



## lindsay0526

I'm holding out for a discount on our 5 night (double dip) cruise in June....  We are military and FL residents, but I just don't see a discount happening...


----------



## vertigo235

Double dips are super popular I would be surprised to see it discounted.


----------



## lindsay0526

vertigo235 said:


> Double dips are super popular I would be surprised to see it discounted.



I know, but a few were discounted last year....  so I'm hoping ours might be one...


----------



## amalone1013

lindsay0526 said:


> I know, but a few were discounted last year....  so I'm hoping ours might be one...


Which one are  you on? We're doing the 23rd. I was secretly hoping it would be discounted so others might join us - it was supposed to be a family trip, where everyone said they were good with the up front price... and then never booked. A discount may or may not do it.


----------



## lindsay0526

amalone1013 said:


> Which one are  you on? We're doing the 23rd. I was secretly hoping it would be discounted so others might join us - it was supposed to be a family trip, where everyone said they were good with the up front price... and then never booked. A discount may or may not do it.



We are on the same cruise ( the Dream with a double dip at CC)


----------



## Stevee1982

lindsay0526 said:


> We are on the same cruise ( the Dream with a double dip at CC)


7/12/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 447
7/7/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 422
7/21/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 383
6/28/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 377
6/14/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 247
6/23/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 223

This was the last room availability update with room numbers.   Lots of room available.


----------



## lindsay0526

Stevee1982 said:


> 7/12/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 447
> 7/7/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 422
> 7/21/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 383
> 6/28/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 377
> 6/14/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 247
> 6/23/19 Disney Dream 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay 223
> 
> This was the last room availability update with room numbers.   Lots of room available.



So, you’re saying there’s a chance...


----------



## ajo

We went on a Dream double dip in June 2017 on an OGT fare. It does happen.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    03/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.66 - O: $1739.66 - V: $1853.66 
04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1637.66 - O: $1673.66 - V: $1781.66 
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66 
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04  (CHANGED)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2615.16 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2431.56 
04/28/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1991.42 - O: $2231.42 - V: $2591.42 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3569.96 - O: $3985.96 - V: $5493.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3481.36 - O: $4013.36 - V: $4993.36 
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2721.14 - O: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2778.88 - O: $3086.88 - V: $3702.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3593.28 - O: $4335.28 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3395.86 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2971.38 - V: $3433.38 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2908.38 - V: $3496.38 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6665.22 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3903.36 - O: $4837.86 - V: $6895.86 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2748.36 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22 - V: $3971.22 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04  (CHANGED)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - O: $3718.68 - V: $4054.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20  (CHANGED)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2465.16 - V: $3365.16 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2301.56 - O: $2661.56 - V: $3171.56 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3361.96 - O: $3751.96 - V: $5155.96 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1421.66 - O: $1481.66 - V: $1571.66 
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - O: $1851.66 - V: $1971.66 
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66 
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22 - V: $3971.22 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04  (CHANGED)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.22 - O: $3775.22 - V: $4069.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68 - O: $3480.68 - V: $3802.68 
04/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2851.22 - V: $3131.22 
05/04/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3354.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - V: $3243.20  (NEW)
04/05/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2441.56 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2315.16 - V: $3145.16 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3153.96 - O: $3517.96 - V: $4843.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona to Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 - V: $4603.96 
04/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1951.14 - O: $2271.14 - V: $2621.14 
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2261.14 - O: $2621.14 - V: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2904.88 - V: $3492.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50


----------



## vertigo235

Latest Availability Sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## lindsay0526

Okay, I know that I can ask my TA this same question, but I'll ask it here instead....  Okay, our PIF date is next week (3/15) and I don't think that a discount will show up before then.  So, if a discount does magically appear for our cruise, we would have to cancel our cruise, pay the penalty and rebook at the promotion rate.  That doesn't sound like much of a deal to me and a lot of hassle...


----------



## Dug720

lindsay0526 said:


> Okay, I know that I can ask my TA this same question, but I'll ask it here instead....  Okay, our PIF date is next week (3/15) and I don't think that a discount will show up before then.  So, if a discount does magically appear for our cruise, we would have to cancel our cruise, pay the penalty and rebook at the promotion rate.  That doesn't sound like much of a deal to me and a lot of hassle...



Exactly. It would have to be an AMAZING deal to make it worth it.


----------



## lindsay0526

Dug720 said:


> Exactly. It would have to be an AMAZING deal to make it worth it.



Thanks for your reply.  Womp womp...


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1637.66 - O: $1673.66 - V: $1781.66 
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - V: $2211.66  (CHANGED)
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2251.66  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04  (CHANGED)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - O: $3970.68 - V: $4320.68 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.20 - O: $3803.20 - V: $4013.20  (NEW)
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2615.16 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2431.56 
04/28/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1991.42 - O: $2231.42 - V: $2591.42 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3569.96 - O: $3985.96 - V: $5493.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3481.36 - O: $4013.36 - V: $4993.36 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84  (NEW)
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2721.14 - O: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2778.88 - O: $3086.88 - V: $3702.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3593.28 - O: $4335.28 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3395.86 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2971.38 - V: $3433.38 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2908.38 - V: $3496.38 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6665.22 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3903.36 - O: $4837.86 - V: $6895.86 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2800.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22  (CHANGED)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - V: $3481.04  (CHANGED)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - V: $4054.68  (CHANGED)
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - V: $3243.20  (CHANGED)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2465.16 - V: $3365.16 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2301.56 - O: $2661.56 - V: $3171.56 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3361.96 - O: $3751.96 - V: $5155.96 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1421.66 - O: $1481.66 - V: $1571.66 
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - O: $1851.66 - V: $1971.66 
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66 
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66  (NEW)
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66  (NEW)
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22  (CHANGED)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.22 - O: $3775.22 - V: $4069.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68 - V: $3802.68  (CHANGED)
04/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2851.22 - V: $3131.22 
05/04/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3354.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - V: $3243.20 
04/05/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2441.56 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2315.16 - V: $3145.16 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3153.96 - O: $3517.96 - V: $4843.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona to Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 - V: $4603.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 - V: $5550.84  (NEW)
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) to Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 - V: $6513.28  (NEW)
04/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1951.14 - O: $2271.14 - V: $2621.14 
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2261.14 - O: $2621.14 - V: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2904.88 - V: $3492.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50


----------



## lindsay0526

so close, but no cigar...


----------



## n2mm

Saw a couple of new *GT listings today for early April. 3 & 4 nights.


lindsay0526 said:


> so close, but no cigar...



Same for me.


----------



## vertigo235

There were some more updates, I updated the table above.


----------



## braysmommy

Hoping the Dream might have some *GT rates for early June.


----------



## pixiedustedme

I'm hoping for a GT rate for the Magic in early June. It has a military rate but no GT rate as of yet. What do you think are the odds of a GT rate appearing at this point?


----------



## n2mm

Feeling anxious that I might find a new release that fits into my spring Florida visit.


----------



## Sun_soakin

Booked the 8 night med in June that was added last week.  So excited!  Thanks for posting these


----------



## gilsan

Sun_soakin said:


> Booked the 8 night med in June that was added last week.  So excited!  Thanks for posting these


That is a good price for that cruise. I looked at the opening day prices listed here and it looks like it is cheaper than opening day prices.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1673.66 - V: $1781.66  (CHANGED)
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - V: $2211.66 
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2251.66 
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1601.66 - O: $1661.66 - V: $1751.66  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22  (CHANGED)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - V: $4320.68  (CHANGED)
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3117.20 - O: $3215.20 - V: $3453.20  (NEW)
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.20 - O: $3803.20 - V: $4013.20 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2615.16 
04/28/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2101.42 - O: $2481.42  (CHANGED)
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3569.96  (CHANGED)
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3677.36 - V: $4993.36  (CHANGED)
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84  (NEW)
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6262.80 - O: $7162.80  (NEW)
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2721.14 - O: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2778.88 - O: $3086.88 - V: $3702.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3593.28 - O: $4335.28 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3395.86 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2971.38 - V: $3433.38 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2908.38 - V: $3496.38 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6665.22 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3903.36 - O: $4837.86 - V: $6895.86 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04  (CHANGED)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - V: $4054.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - V: $3243.20 
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2465.16 - V: $3365.16 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2661.56  (CHANGED)
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3361.96 - V: $5155.96  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1481.66 - V: $1571.66  (CHANGED)
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - V: $1971.66  (CHANGED)
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66 
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66  (NEW)
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66  (NEW)
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.22 - O: $3775.22 - V: $4069.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68 - V: $3802.68 
04/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2851.22 - O: $2935.22 - V: $3131.22  (CHANGED)
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - V: $3243.20 
04/05/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2441.56 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2315.16 - V: $3145.16 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3153.96 - V: $4843.96  (CHANGED)
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona to Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96  (CHANGED)
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84  (CHANGED)
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) to Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28  (CHANGED)
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5522.80 - O: $6302.80  (NEW)
04/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1951.14 - O: $2271.14 - V: $2621.14 
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2261.14 - O: $2621.14 - V: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2904.88 - V: $3492.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80  (NEW)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3571.22 - O: $4495.22 - V: $6245.22  (NEW)
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3899.36 - O: $5019.36  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

Availability sheet updated!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1781.66  (CHANGED)
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - V: $2211.66 
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2251.66 
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1601.66 - O: $1661.66 - V: $1751.66 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - V: $4320.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3117.20 - O: $3215.20 - V: $3453.20 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.20 - O: $3803.20 - V: $4013.20 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2615.16 
04/28/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2101.42 - O: $2481.42 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3569.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3677.36 - V: $4993.36 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6262.80 - O: $7162.80 
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2721.14 - O: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2778.88 - O: $3086.88 - V: $3702.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3593.28 - O: $4335.28 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3395.86 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2981.88 - V: $3538.38  (CHANGED)
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2908.38 - V: $3496.38  (CHANGED)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6980.22  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3903.36 - O: $4837.86 - V: $6895.86 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2748.36 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68  (CHANGED)
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - V: $3243.20 
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2465.16 - V: $3365.16 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2661.56 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3361.96 - V: $5155.96 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1421.66 - O: $1481.66 - V: $1571.66  (CHANGED)
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - V: $1971.66 
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66 
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.22 - O: $3775.22 - V: $4069.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68  (CHANGED)
04/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2851.22 - O: $2935.22 - V: $3131.22 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - V: $3243.20 
04/05/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2441.56 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2315.16 - V: $3145.16 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3153.96 - V: $4843.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona to Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) to Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5522.80 - O: $6302.80 
04/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2271.14 - V: $2621.14  (CHANGED)
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2261.14 - O: $2621.14 - V: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2904.88 - V: $3492.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3571.22 - O: $4495.22 - V: $6245.22 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3899.36 - O: $5019.36


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1781.66 
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - V: $2211.66 
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.66 - V: $2251.66  (CHANGED)
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1601.66 - O: $1661.66 - V: $1751.66 
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22  (CHANGED)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - V: $4320.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3117.20 - O: $3215.20 - V: $3453.20 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.20 - O: $3803.20 - V: $4013.20 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2615.16 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3569.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4993.36  (CHANGED)
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6262.80 - O: $7162.80 
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2721.14 - O: $3171.14 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2778.88 - O: $3086.88 - V: $3702.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3593.28 - O: $4335.28 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3395.86 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2729.88 - O: $2971.38 - V: $3433.38  (CHANGED)
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2992.38 - V: $3496.38  (CHANGED)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6980.22 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3903.36 - O: $4837.86 - V: $6895.86 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2748.36 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22  (CHANGED)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 - V: $4054.68  (CHANGED)
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - O: $3019.20 - V: $3243.20  (CHANGED)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68 - O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68  (CHANGED)
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2465.16 - V: $3365.16 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2661.56 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3361.96  (CHANGED)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1571.66  (CHANGED)
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - V: $1971.66 
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66 
04/22/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2091.66 - V: $2291.66  (NEW)
05/03/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - V: $1541.66  (NEW)
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - O: $1421.66 - V: $1541.66  (NEW)
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
03/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3467.22 - O: $3635.22  (CHANGED)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.22 - O: $3775.22 - V: $4069.22 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68 - V: $3802.68  (CHANGED)
04/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2851.22 - O: $2935.22 - V: $3131.22 
05/04/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2808.68 - O: $3158.68 - V: $3354.68  (CHANGED)
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - O: $3019.20 - V: $3243.20  (CHANGED)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68 - O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68  (NEW)
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20  (NEW)
04/05/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $2441.56 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2315.16 - V: $3145.16 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3153.96  (CHANGED)
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona to Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) to Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5522.80 - O: $6302.80 
04/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2271.14 - V: $2621.14 
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2261.14 - O: $2621.14 - V: $3171.14 
04/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $1267.58 - V: $1507.58  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2904.88 - V: $3492.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3571.22 - O: $4495.22 - V: $6245.22 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3899.36 - O: $5019.36


----------



## n2mm

I grabbed the 5/6/19 OGT 4 night.


----------



## n2mm

Saw some new *gt discounts yesterday on several 4 night cruises out of PC for May


----------



## Stevee1982

n2mm said:


> I grabbed the 5/6/19 OGT 4 night.


This cruise has disappeared from the booking site all together. Weird. No way it’s sold out.


----------



## n2mm

Stevee1982 said:


> This cruise has disappeared from the booking site all together. Weird. No way it’s sold out.



I just checked and it came up.  Maybe you had a filter checked. The OV was gone last week, but showing again for the last few days.


----------



## realhousewifeofportland

I just want to say thank you for posting these. I always look forward to this post just in case the perfect trip comes up. Just curious, where do you find this information? I know on the Disney website it just lists a few cruises as "specials".

Thanks again!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1781.66 
04/08/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66  (CHANGED)
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/03/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1541.66 - O: $1631.66 - V: $1751.66  (NEW)
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2251.66  (CHANGED)
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66  (NEW)
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1601.66 - O: $1661.66 - V: $1751.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66  (NEW)
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2731.66 - V: $2851.66  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22  (CHANGED)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 - V: $4320.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3117.20 - O: $3215.20 - V: $3453.20 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.20 - O: $3803.20 - V: $4013.20 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2615.16 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2431.56 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3569.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4993.36 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2778.88 - O: $3086.88 - V: $3702.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20  (NEW)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3716.88 - V: $4241.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2981.88 - V: $3538.38  (CHANGED)
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - V: $3496.38  (CHANGED)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6980.22 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4814.48 - V: $6872.48  (CHANGED)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2515.66 - O: $2595.66 - V: $2691.66  (NEW)
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2771.66 - V: $2891.66  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22  (CHANGED)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68  (CHANGED)
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - O: $3019.20 - V: $3243.20 
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68 - O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $3365.16  (CHANGED)
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2661.56 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3361.96 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    04/05/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1571.66 
04/15/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2331.66 - O: $2675.66  (NEW)
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66 
04/22/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2091.66 - V: $2291.66 
05/03/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - O: $1421.66 - V: $1541.66  (CHANGED)
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/10/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - O: $1421.66 - V: $1541.66  (NEW)
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - O: $1421.66 - V: $1541.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2331.66 - O: $2411.66 - V: $2531.66  (NEW)
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2491.66 - O: $2571.66 - V: $2731.66  (NEW)
04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.22 - O: $3775.22  (CHANGED)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68  (CHANGED)
04/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2851.22 - O: $2935.22  (CHANGED)
05/04/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2808.68 - O: $3158.68 - V: $3354.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - O: $3019.20 - V: $3243.20 
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68 - O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
04/14/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $3145.16  (CHANGED)
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3153.96 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona to Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) to Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18  (CHANGED)
04/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2271.14 - V: $2621.14 
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2261.14 - O: $2621.14 - V: $3171.14 
04/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $1267.58 - V: $1507.58 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2624.88 - O: $2904.88 - V: $3492.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3571.22 - O: $4495.22 - V: $6245.22 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28  (CHANGED)


----------



## Sparky47

We are doing the April 13 Western on the Fantasy with a *GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions rate; anyone else on that cruise get their room assignment yet?  First time booking without picking my own stateroom.  Just curious where I'll be  and very happy to be on the ship (anywhere!)


----------



## n2mm

Sparky47 said:


> We are doing the April 13 Western on the Fantasy with a *GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions rate; anyone else on that cruise get their room assignment yet?  First time booking without picking my own stateroom.  Just curious where I'll be  and very happy to be on the ship (anywhere!)



You should join a disboards meet/group if there is one, or your FB group for that cruise.  You would get a better response.  Have you been checking your dcl account.  They do not notify you.


----------



## Van Houten

Sparky47 said:


> We are doing the April 13 Western on the Fantasy with a *GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions rate; anyone else on that cruise get their room assignment yet?


April 6th sailing *GT assignments were published for most folks last Tuesday, with the rest of them two days later, on Thursday.  With any luck, you will have yours tomorrow.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/03/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1541.66 - O: $1631.66 - V: $1751.66 
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1971.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2251.66 
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66 
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1601.66 - O: $1661.66 - V: $1751.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66 
05/24/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1841.66 - O: $1901.66 - V: $1991.66  (NEW)
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2731.66 - V: $2851.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66  (NEW)
04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22  (CHANGED)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68  (CHANGED)
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3117.20 - V: $3453.20  (CHANGED)
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.20 - O: $3803.20 - V: $4013.20 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3677.36 - V: $4993.36  (CHANGED)
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $3171.14  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3296.88 - O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4206.24  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3395.86 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3139.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2971.38 - V: $3538.38  (CHANGED)
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $3002.88 - V: $3496.38  (CHANGED)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6980.22 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4814.48 - V: $6872.48 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1851.66 - O: $1931.66  (NEW)
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2515.66 - O: $2595.66 - V: $2691.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2771.66 - V: $2891.66 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - V: $3243.20  (CHANGED)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68 - O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2661.56 
05/12/2019 Disney Magic, 13-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami to Barcelona, I: $3361.96 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
04/15/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2331.66  (CHANGED)
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66  (CHANGED)
04/22/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2091.66 - V: $2291.66 
05/03/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - O: $1421.66 - V: $1541.66 
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/10/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - O: $1421.66 - V: $1541.66 
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - O: $1421.66 - V: $1541.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2331.66 - O: $2411.66 - V: $2531.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2491.66 - O: $2571.66 - V: $2731.66 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68 
04/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2851.22 - O: $2935.22 - V: $3131.22  (CHANGED)
05/04/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2808.68 - O: $3158.68 - V: $3354.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - V: $3243.20  (CHANGED)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68 - O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona to Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) to Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
04/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $2621.14  (CHANGED)
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $3171.14  (CHANGED)
04/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $1267.58 - V: $1507.58 
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2750.88 - O: $3170.88 - V: $3660.88 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3571.22 - O: $4495.22 - V: $6245.22 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Last year, during the first week of April, DCL announced their EEA Residents rates. Hoping for some again this season.


----------



## SL6827

By looking over this thread a bit, Disney didn't release any GT rates for the Fantasy at the end of March of this year, correct?  They did release the discounts for Florida and the Military but not any for the general public.  I am assuming the end of March cruises must have been selling pretty well?


----------



## cvjw

SL6827 said:


> By looking over this thread a bit, Disney didn't release any GT rates for the Fantasy at the end of March of this year, correct?  They did release the discounts for Florida and the Military but not any for the general public.  I am assuming the end of March cruises must have been selling pretty well?



No GT rates for the end of March/first week of April of this year on the fantasy. That is spring break for Atlanta area schools, so I am sure the boat was full. We opted to sail on the magic that week, and no GT rates on that cruise either, and the boat was full.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66  (CHANGED)
05/03/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1541.66 - O: $1631.66 - V: $1751.66 
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2251.66  (CHANGED)
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66 
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1601.66 - O: $1661.66 - V: $1751.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2731.66 - V: $2851.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3481.66 - O: $3731.66 - V: $4081.66  (NEW)
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3900.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3117.20 - V: $3453.20 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3719.20 - O: $3803.20 - V: $4013.20 
06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98 - O: $4005.98 - V: $4245.98  (NEW)
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3677.36 - O: $4013.36 - V: $4993.36  (CHANGED)
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona to Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96  (NEW)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $3856.88 - V: $4416.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4206.24 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3395.86 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3349.38 - O: $3664.38 - V: $4241.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2677.38 - O: $2971.38 - V: $3538.38 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6665.22  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4814.48 - V: $6872.48 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1851.66 - O: $1931.66 - V: $2091.66  (CHANGED)
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1541.66 - O: $1571.66 - V: $1661.66  (NEW)
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2515.66 - O: $2595.66 - V: $2691.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1781.66 - O: $1841.66 - V: $1925.66  (NEW)
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2771.66 - V: $2891.66 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3662.68 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - O: $3019.20 - V: $3243.20  (CHANGED)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68  (CHANGED)
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
04/19/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2661.56 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    04/15/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2331.66 
04/19/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 
04/22/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2091.66 - V: $2291.66 
05/03/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - O: $1421.66 - V: $1541.66 
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/10/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - O: $1421.66 - V: $1541.66 
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1971.66  (CHANGED)
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - O: $1421.66 - V: $1541.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2331.66 - O: $2411.66 - V: $2531.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66  (NEW)
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2491.66 - O: $2571.66 - V: $2731.66 
04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3424.68 
04/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2851.22 - O: $2935.22  (CHANGED)
05/04/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2808.68 - O: $3158.68  (CHANGED)
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2935.20 - O: $3019.20 - V: $3243.20  (CHANGED)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3116.68 - V: $3382.68  (CHANGED)
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4925.32 - O: $5165.32 - V: $5581.32  (NEW)
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona to Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) to Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
04/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $3171.14 
04/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $1507.58  (CHANGED)
04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3660.88  (CHANGED)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3492.88  (CHANGED)
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3571.22 - O: $4495.22 - V: $6245.22 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78  (NEW)


----------



## SL6827

cvjw said:


> No GT rates for the end of March/first week of April of this year on the fantasy. That is spring break for Atlanta area schools, so I am sure the boat was full. We opted to sail on the magic that week, and no GT rates on that cruise either, and the boat was full.


That was our Spring break in the very North Georgia areas too.  We were at the world this year.  We have the same time frame for Spring break next year so I would expect there won't be that many GT discounts for the Fantasy's 6-night cruise on March 29th, 2020, I think?  But I do see there are GT discounts for the end of May for this year on the Fantasy, so makes me wonder if next year will follow suit.


----------



## cvjw

SL6827 said:


> That was our Spring break in the very North Georgia areas too.  We were at the world this year.  We have the same time frame for Spring break next year so I would expect there won't be that many GT discounts for the Fantasy's 6-night cruise on March 29th, 2020, I think?  But I do see there are GT discounts for the end of May for this year on the Fantasy, so makes me wonder if next year will follow suit.



We have sailed on the fantasy at the end of May, and there have been GT discounts for this time period. We usually book out next cruise while onboard, so it is cheaper than a GT rate, and you get to pick your cabin. 

We found the magic out of Miami for our spring break to be very affordable and we only booked last December. Not sure if that would be an option for your family. I would not count on a discounted rate for March 29th for the fantasy


----------



## SL6827

cvjw said:


> We have sailed on the fantasy at the end of May, and there have been GT discounts for this time period. We usually book out next cruise while onboard, so it is cheaper than a GT rate, and you get to pick your cabin.
> 
> We found the magic out of Miami for our spring break to be very affordable and we only booked last December. Not sure if that would be an option for your family. I would not count on a discounted rate for March 29th for the fantasy


I wouldn't mind sailing out of Miami, but my husband will only really fly if he just has to and we are not driving that far.  I have been studying the charts and I am seeing next to nothing for the end of March/first of April time frame for discounts.  But the end of May I am.  I guess so many people have different things going on at the very end of May and isn't a viable cruise time for them?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Oh well....
I booked the June 22 Fantasy on opening day
An 8B, with 5 of us 

If I had decided to sweat it out until today I could have gotten the military rate, either:
Two connecting 9B rooms for $875 less
Or
Two connecting 5B rooms for $42 less

Obviously we’re past PIF date.

This was the only week we could go, so I don’t regret not waiting it out.  Cabins for 5 often sell out, and if a discount weren’t available, it would have been a LOT more to get 2 roooms otherwise.

I love our location (9th deck, all the way forward - we love being rocked to sleep at night).  Locations with 5B or 9B would not have been as ideal.  So there is a bright side.


----------



## lindsay0526

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Oh well....
> I booked the June 22 Fantasy on opening day
> An 8B, with 5 of us
> 
> If I had decided to sweat it out until today I could have gotten the military rate, either:
> Two connecting 9B rooms for $875 less
> Or
> Two connecting 5B rooms for $42 less
> 
> Obviously we’re past PIF date.
> 
> This was the only week we could go, so I don’t regret not waiting it out.  Cabins for 5 often sell out, and if a discount weren’t available, it would have been a LOT more to get 2 roooms otherwise.
> 
> I love our location (9th deck, all the way forward - we love being rocked to sleep at night).  Locations with 5B or 9B would not have been as ideal.  So there is a bright side.



We are pretty much in the same boat...  We are a family of 5 and booked on opening day, and all of us are in an 8B as well.  There hasn't been anything that has popped up for our our Disney Dream (6/23) cruise with either a FL discount or a Mil Discount, and even if it did, I don't think it would be worth cancelling our reservation, paying the penalty and then rebooking at the lower rate.  Sigh.  DCL used to be a lot better about giving a military discount, and I don't love the way that they do it now.


----------



## n2mm

I know often the sale cruises are limited in party size.  I booked a Vgt last year and instead of 2 cabins with 2/4 in each room, one of the grandkids had to book in our cabin because I could only book 3/3. There were no cabins left to sleep a party of 4. Folks traveling with a party of 3 or less get better options.  Maybe getting 2 inside rooms may work better than getting a more expensive room that sleeps 5.


----------



## amalone1013

lindsay0526 said:


> We are pretty much in the same boat...  We are a family of 5 and booked on opening day, and all of us are in an 8B as well.  There hasn't been anything that has popped up for our our Disney Dream (6/23) cruise with either a FL discount or a Mil Discount, and even if it did, I don't think it would be worth cancelling our reservation, paying the penalty and then rebooking at the lower rate.  Sigh.  DCL used to be a lot better about giving a military discount, and I don't love the way that they do it now.


We're on the same cruise and I've been watching to see if it pops up here out of curiosity, now. With OBB discount and $100 OBC we paid a net cost of $4091 for a 4E room (2 adults). Seems like a GT rate wouldn't beat that anyways.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

amalone1013 said:


> We're on the same cruise and I've been watching to see if it pops up here out of curiosity, now. With OBB discount and $100 OBC we paid a net cost of $4091 for a 4E room (2 adults). Seems like a GT rate wouldn't beat that anyways.


This our first DCL cruise, so no OBB for us.

But, 10% off a single room for 5 would be less money than two rooms at military discount.


----------



## SL6827

n2mm said:


> I know often the sale cruises are limited in party size.  I booked a Vgt last year and instead of 2 cabins with 2/4 in each room, one of the grandkids had to book in our cabin because I could only book 3/3. There were no cabins left to sleep a party of 4. Folks traveling with a party of 3 or less get better options.  Maybe getting 2 inside rooms may work better than getting a more expensive room that sleeps 5.


Good point.  Thanks for posting that.  I did put in for 4 people on the May 25th 7 night cruise and nope the VGT would only hold 3.  I know my daughter wouldn't want to go without a friend but I also started doing a hard budget and I don't think her parents would fork over around $1600 or more for her to go on a Western Caribbean cruise.  But I did notice that the May 27th 4 night did have VGT that held 4 people, and a shorter cruise would be much more affordable for her friend to go.


----------



## cvjw

SL6827 said:


> I wouldn't mind sailing out of Miami, but my husband will only really fly if he just has to and we are not driving that far.  I have been studying the charts and I am seeing next to nothing for the end of March/first of April time frame for discounts.  But the end of May I am.  I guess so many people have different things going on at the very end of May and isn't a viable cruise time for them?



We drove from Atlanta because we bookended both weekends with visits to Disney world. We also broke up the drive by stopping in Orlando both ways. The drive to Miami from Disney was very easy and only 3 hours. The turnpike takes you practically to where the  magic is docked!

If you look at the rack rates for cruises on the fantasy for March/April vs early May, there is a price difference for the 2 timeframes. We booked our next cruise for May 2020 on the fantasy while onboard the magic. The difference in price for our 2 4e cabins was $1500 by picking May over spring break!  Spring break obviously doesn’t need many discounts, as they are filled with full price cruisers.


----------



## SL6827

Does Disney generally discount the three night cruises more often or the four night cruises?


----------



## lindsay0526

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> This our first DCL cruise, so no OBB for us.
> 
> But, 10% off a single room for 5 would be less money than two rooms at military discount.



Yeah, that would be nice to just do a standard 10% discount.


----------



## SL6827

I didn't see any discounted rates for the Dream in the Spring of 2017, any reason?  Dry dock?


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
05/03/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1541.66 - V: $1751.66  (CHANGED)
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2251.66 
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66 
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1601.66 - O: $1661.66 - V: $1751.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - V: $2851.66  (CHANGED)
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3481.66 - O: $3731.66 - V: $4081.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66  (NEW)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66  (NEW)
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66  (NEW)
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3453.20  (CHANGED)
06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.32 - O: $5485.32 - V: $5949.32  (NEW)
06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98 - O: $4005.98 - V: $4245.98 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3677.36 - O: $4013.36 - V: $4993.36 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3702.88  (CHANGED)
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4206.24 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3393.38  (CHANGED)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2543.66 - O: $2579.66 - V: $2705.66  (NEW)
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2675.66 - O: $2777.66 - V: $2909.66  (NEW)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66 - V: $3649.16  (NEW)
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3476.66  (NEW)
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1588.68 - O: $1660.68 - V: $1786.68  (NEW)
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1879.44 - O: $1924.44 - V: $2063.94  (NEW)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6665.22 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4814.48 - V: $6872.48 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2091.66  (CHANGED)
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1541.66 - V: $1661.66  (CHANGED)
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2515.66 - O: $2595.66 - V: $2691.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1781.66 - O: $1841.66 - V: $1925.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2771.66 - V: $2891.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66  (NEW)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66  (NEW)
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66  (NEW)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68 - O: $3116.68  (CHANGED)
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - O: $1807.44 - V: $1933.44  (NEW)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    04/22/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2091.66 - V: $2291.66 
05/03/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1541.66  (CHANGED)
05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1971.66  (CHANGED)
05/10/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - O: $1421.66 - V: $1541.66 
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1971.66 
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1331.66 - V: $1541.66  (CHANGED)
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/24/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1631.66 - O: $1691.66 - V: $1781.66  (NEW)
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2331.66 - O: $2411.66 - V: $2531.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2491.66 - O: $2571.66 - V: $2731.66 
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66  (NEW)
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66  (NEW)
04/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2935.22 - V: $3131.22  (CHANGED)
05/04/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2808.68 - O: $3158.68 - V: $3354.68  (CHANGED)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68 - O: $3116.68  (CHANGED)
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3495.20 - O: $3579.20 - V: $3775.20 
06/08/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3845.20 - O: $3985.20 - V: $4265.20  (NEW)
06/15/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3998.68 - O: $4124.68 - V: $4502.68  (NEW)
06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4925.32 - O: $5165.32 - V: $5581.32 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) ending in Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96  (NEW)
04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3002.88 - O: $3324.88 - V: $3856.88 
05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3492.88 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3571.22 - O: $4495.22 - V: $6245.22 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78


----------



## vertigo235

I always thought those double dips were super popular, but I guess not as much as I thought.


----------



## Van Houten

vertigo235 said:


> I always thought those double dips were super popular, but I guess not as much as I thought.


Not when they are overpriced as of the opening day, and particularly after any potential cruisers get reminded of the possibility to miss CC docking.


----------



## Van Houten

DCL just posted 08/12/2019 Alaska sailing IGT rates.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2251.66 
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66  (CHANGED)
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1751.66  (CHANGED)
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2731.66 - V: $2851.66  (CHANGED)
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3481.66 - O: $3731.66 - V: $4081.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3708.70 - V: $4013.20  (CHANGED)
06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.32 - O: $5485.32 - V: $5949.32 
06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98 - O: $4005.98 - V: $4245.98 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3677.36 - O: $4013.36 - V: $4993.36 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14  (NEW)
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4206.24 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3510.34  (NEW)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2543.66 - O: $2579.66 - V: $2705.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2675.66 - O: $2909.66 - V: $2909.66  (CHANGED)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66 - V: $3649.16 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3476.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1588.68 - O: $1660.68 - V: $1786.68 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1879.44 - O: $1924.44 - V: $2063.94 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6665.22 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4814.48 - V: $7134.98  (CHANGED)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2091.66 
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66  (CHANGED)
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1661.66  (CHANGED)
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2515.66 - O: $2595.66 - V: $2691.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1781.66 - O: $1841.66 - V: $1925.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - V: $2891.66  (CHANGED)
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3008.70  (CHANGED)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68 - O: $3116.68 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3484.70 - V: $3775.20  (CHANGED)
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70  (NEW)
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70 - V: $4632.70  (NEW)
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - O: $1807.44 - V: $1933.44 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    05/06/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1971.66 
05/10/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1541.66  (CHANGED)
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66  (CHANGED)
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1541.66  (CHANGED)
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/24/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1631.66 - O: $1691.66 - V: $1781.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2331.66 - O: $2411.66 - V: $2531.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2491.66 - V: $2731.66  (CHANGED)
06/07/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1931.66  (NEW)
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66  (NEW)
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66  (NEW)
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66  (NEW)
05/11/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3008.70  (CHANGED)
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68 - O: $3116.68 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3484.70 - V: $3775.20  (CHANGED)
06/08/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3834.70 - O: $3974.70 - V: $4254.70  (CHANGED)
06/15/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3998.68 - O: $4124.68 - V: $4502.68 
06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4925.32 - O: $5165.32 - V: $5581.32 
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70  (NEW)
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) ending in Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32  (NEW)
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14  (NEW)
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3571.22 - O: $4495.22 - V: $6245.22 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3582.48 - O: $4422.48 - V: $6382.48  (NEW)
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64  (NEW)
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3090.34 - O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2211.66  (CHANGED)
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2091.66 - V: $2211.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2731.66 - V: $2851.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3481.66 - O: $3731.66 - V: $4081.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3708.70 - O: $3792.70  (CHANGED)
06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.32 - O: $5485.32 - V: $5949.32 
06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98 - O: $4005.98 - V: $4245.98 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4450.70 - O: $4632.70 - V: $4926.70  (NEW)
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3677.36 - O: $4013.36 - V: $4993.36 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4206.24 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3510.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3393.38 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2543.66 - O: $2579.66 - V: $2705.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2675.66 - O: $2819.66 - V: $2909.66  (CHANGED)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66 - V: $3649.16 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3476.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1588.68 - O: $1660.68 - V: $1786.68 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1879.44 - O: $1924.44 - V: $2063.94 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3966.72 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6980.22  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4814.48 - V: $6872.48  (CHANGED)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2883.10 - O: $3250.60 - V: $3870.10  (NEW)

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - V: $2171.66  (CHANGED)
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1661.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2011.66 - O: $2051.66 - V: $2171.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2515.66 - O: $2595.66 - V: $2691.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1781.66 - O: $1841.66 - V: $1925.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - V: $2891.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68  (CHANGED)
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3484.70  (CHANGED)
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70 - V: $4632.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - O: $1807.44 - V: $1933.44 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
05/10/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1421.66  (CHANGED)
05/13/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1971.66  (CHANGED)
05/17/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1541.66 
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1691.66 - O: $1811.66 - V: $1971.66 
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2331.66 - O: $2411.66 - V: $2531.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2491.66 - V: $2731.66 
06/07/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1931.66 
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
05/18/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.68  (CHANGED)
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3484.70  (CHANGED)
06/08/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3834.70 - O: $3974.70 - V: $4254.70 
06/15/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3998.68 - O: $4124.68 - V: $4502.68 
06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4925.32 - O: $5165.32  (CHANGED)
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) ending in Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3571.22 - O: $4495.22 - V: $6245.22 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3582.48 - O: $4422.48 - V: $6382.48 
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3090.34 - O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2679.94 - O: $3169.94 - V: $4639.94  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2731.66 - V: $2851.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3481.66 - O: $3731.66 - V: $4081.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3641.66  (CHANGED)
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3311.66 - O: $3451.66 - V: $3651.66  (NEW)
06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98 - O: $4005.98 - V: $4245.98 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4450.70 - O: $4632.70 - V: $4926.70 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3677.36 - O: $4013.36 - V: $4993.36 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5125.08 
06/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3593.28  (CHANGED)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4206.24 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3510.34 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2543.66 - O: $2579.66 - V: $2705.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2675.66 - O: $2759.66 - V: $2909.66  (CHANGED)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66  (CHANGED)
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3476.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1588.68 - O: $1660.68 - V: $1786.68 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1879.44 - O: $1924.44 - V: $2063.94 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6665.22  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4814.48 - V: $6872.48 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2883.10 - O: $3250.60 - V: $3870.10 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2515.66 - O: $2595.66 - V: $2691.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1781.66 - O: $1841.66 - V: $1925.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2771.66 - V: $2891.66  (CHANGED)
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70 - V: $4632.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - O: $1807.44 - V: $1933.44 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
05/20/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1971.66  (CHANGED)
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2331.66 - O: $2411.66 - V: $2531.66 
05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2491.66 - O: $2571.66 - V: $2731.66  (CHANGED)
06/07/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1931.66 
06/10/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.66 - V: $2691.66  (NEW)
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/17/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2571.66 - O: $2691.66 - V: $2851.66  (NEW)
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2931.66 - O: $3091.66 - V: $3331.66  (NEW)
06/08/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3834.70 - O: $3974.70 - V: $4254.70 
06/15/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3998.68 - O: $4124.68 - V: $4502.68 
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) ending in Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 
05/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4495.08 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3571.22 - O: $4495.22 - V: $6245.22 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3716.24 - O: $4766.24 - V: $6656.24  (NEW)
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3582.48 - O: $4422.48 - V: $6382.48 
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3090.34 - O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2679.94 - O: $3169.94 - V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2485.86 - O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2081.66 - V: $2171.66 
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3481.66 - V: $4081.66  (CHANGED)
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - V: $3651.66  (CHANGED)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3641.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3311.66 - O: $3451.66 - V: $3651.66 
06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98 - O: $4005.98 - V: $4245.98 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4450.70 - O: $4632.70 - V: $4926.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1861.44 - O: $1921.44 - V: $2059.44  (NEW)
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3677.36 - V: $4993.36  (CHANGED)
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36  (NEW)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4033.22 - O: $5083.22 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4206.24 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3510.34 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
05/27/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2945.66  (CHANGED)
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2681.66 - O: $2777.66 - V: $2909.66  (CHANGED)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3476.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02  (CHANGED)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3914.22 - O: $4796.22 - V: $6980.22  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4814.48 - V: $6872.48 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2883.10 - O: $3250.60 - V: $3870.10 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1781.66 - O: $1841.66 - V: $1925.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2771.66 - V: $2891.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - V: $3431.66  (CHANGED)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3111.66 - O: $3231.66 - V: $3431.66  (NEW)
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70 - V: $4632.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - O: $1807.44 - V: $1933.44 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    05/31/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1661.66 - O: $1721.66 - V: $1811.66 
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2491.66 - O: $2571.66 - V: $2731.66 
06/07/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1931.66 
06/10/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2691.66  (CHANGED)
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - V: $3331.66  (CHANGED)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/17/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2571.66 - O: $2691.66 - V: $2851.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2931.66 - O: $3091.66 - V: $3331.66 
05/25/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3484.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3834.70 - O: $3974.70 - V: $4254.70 
06/15/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3998.68 - O: $4124.68 - V: $4502.68 
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
05/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4293.36 
06/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, O: $3461.70 - V: $4679.70 
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) ending in Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 
05/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2814.50 - O: $3304.50 - V: $4704.50 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3571.22 - O: $4495.22 - V: $6245.22 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3716.24 - O: $4766.24 - V: $6656.24 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3582.48 - O: $4422.48 - V: $6382.48 
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3090.34 - O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2679.94 - O: $3169.94 - V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2485.86 - O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86


----------



## vertigo235

Availability Sheet Updated
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3481.66 - O: $3731.66 - V: $4081.66  (CHANGED)
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66  (CHANGED)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3641.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3311.66 - O: $3451.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2923.66 - O: $3043.66 - V: $3171.66  (NEW)
06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.32 - O: $5485.32  (CHANGED)
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4450.70 - O: $4632.70 - V: $4926.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1861.44 - O: $1921.44 - V: $2059.44 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32  (NEW)
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4206.24 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2765.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86  (NEW)
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - O: $3339.36 - V: $4599.36  (NEW)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2681.66 - O: $2915.66 - V: $2909.66  (CHANGED)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3476.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4092.72 - O: $4796.22 - V: $8082.72  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4814.48 - V: $7134.98  (CHANGED)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2883.10 - O: $3250.60 - V: $3870.10 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2651.66 - O: $2771.66 - V: $2891.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3111.66 - O: $3231.66 - V: $3431.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2105.66 - V: $2219.66  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - O: $2131.66 - V: $2291.66  (NEW)
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70 - V: $4632.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - O: $1807.44 - V: $1933.44 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    06/03/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2491.66 - O: $2571.66 - V: $2731.66 
06/07/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1931.66 
06/10/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2691.66 
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/17/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2571.66 - O: $2691.66 - V: $2851.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2931.66 - O: $3091.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2571.66 - O: $2683.66 - V: $2795.66  (NEW)
06/08/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3834.70 - O: $3974.70  (CHANGED)
06/15/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3998.68 - O: $4124.68 - V: $4502.68 
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4124.68 - O: $4306.68 - V: $4586.68  (NEW)
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) ending in Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 - V: $7929.14  (CHANGED)
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 - V: $4716.18  (NEW)
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2455.36 - O: $2763.36 - V: $3589.36  (NEW)
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32  (NEW)
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3331.80 - O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3716.24 - O: $4766.24 - V: $6656.24 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3582.48 - O: $4422.48 - V: $6382.48 
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3090.34 - O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3169.94 - V: $4639.94  (CHANGED)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2485.86 - O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2569.36 - O: $2989.36 - V: $4109.36  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

Two Alaska VGT rates!


----------



## Geomom

@vertigo235 
Just wanted to say thanks for keeping this thread up to date!  I'm hoping for OGT or VGT rates for the 10/12 Magic Bermuda cruise from NYC.  DD15 would only miss 2 days of school (she has Mon/Tues off), it's in driving distance, and we need to pick up DD19 from college in NY (1.5 hrs from NYC) on debarkation day for her mid semester long weekend break.


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

Geomom said:


> @vertigo235
> Just wanted to say thanks for keeping this thread up to date!  I'm hoping for OGT or VGT rates for the 10/12 Magic Bermuda cruise from NYC.  DD15 would only miss 2 days of school (she has Mon/Tues off), it's in driving distance, and we need to pick up DD19 from college in NY (1.5 hrs from NYC) on debarkation day for her mid semester long weekend break.


Watching for the same thing!


----------



## Kika

This is great info. Thanks!
Do you know if rates are only updated weekly, or if it's worth checking daily for last minute cruises? Am looking at some June dates and am wondering if it's worth it to check daily.


----------



## lspst8

Kika said:


> This is great info. Thanks!
> Do you know if rates are only updated weekly, or if it's worth checking daily for last minute cruises? Am looking at some June dates and am wondering if it's worth it to check daily.


 In my experience the discounted GT rates can show up at any time - and disappear at any time too. Out of my 7 cruises, 5 have been booked with GT rates. I’m not eligible for FL residents or Military rates, so I don’t know much about them.


----------



## Kika

lspst8 said:


> In my experience the discounted GT rates can show up at any time - and disappear at any time too. Out of my 7 cruises, 5 have been booked with GT rates. I’m not eligible for FL residents or Military rates, so I don’t know much about them.



Thank you! In that case, I will keep trying.


----------



## vertigo235

Kika said:


> This is great info. Thanks!
> Do you know if rates are only updated weekly, or if it's worth checking daily for last minute cruises? Am looking at some June dates and am wondering if it's worth it to check daily.



No real rhyme or reason, they just show up when they show up (I actually get alerts to my phone when they pop up), I try to update here as soon as I can but sometimes that's not possible. 

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3481.66 - O: $3731.66 - V: $4081.66 
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3831.66 - V: $4051.66  (NEW)
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3641.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3311.66 - O: $3451.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2923.66 - O: $3043.66 - V: $3171.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2081.66 - O: $2165.66 - V: $2279.66  (NEW)
06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.32 - O: $5485.32 - V: $5949.32  (CHANGED)
06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98 - O: $4005.98 - V: $4245.98 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4450.70 - O: $4632.70 - V: $4926.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1861.44 - O: $1921.44 - V: $2059.44 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4319.28  (NEW)
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3510.34 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2765.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - O: $3339.36 - V: $4599.36 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3476.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02 
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4019.22 - O: $4838.22 - V: $6980.22  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4919.48 - V: $6872.48  (CHANGED)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2883.10 - O: $3250.60 - V: $3870.10 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66  (CHANGED)
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3111.66 - O: $3231.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2747.66 - O: $2867.66 - V: $2987.66  (NEW)
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2105.66 - V: $2219.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - O: $2131.66 - V: $2291.66 
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70 - V: $4632.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - O: $1807.44 - V: $1933.44 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    06/07/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1931.66 
06/10/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.66 - V: $2691.66  (CHANGED)
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66  (CHANGED)
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/17/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2571.66 - O: $2691.66 - V: $2851.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2931.66 - O: $3091.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2571.66 - O: $2683.66 - V: $2795.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1901.66 - O: $1985.66 - V: $2087.66  (NEW)
06/08/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3834.70 - O: $3974.70 - V: $4254.70  (CHANGED)
06/15/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3998.68 - O: $4124.68 - V: $4502.68 
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4124.68 - O: $4306.68 - V: $4586.68 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1627.44 - O: $1681.44 - V: $1801.44  (NEW)
06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) ending in Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 - V: $7929.14 
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 - V: $4716.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2455.36 - O: $2763.36 - V: $3589.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80  (CHANGED)
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3716.24 - O: $4766.24 - V: $6656.24 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3582.48 - O: $4422.48 - V: $6382.48 
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3090.34 - O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94  (CHANGED)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2485.86 - O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2569.36 - O: $2989.36 - V: $4109.36


----------



## ajo

vertigo235 said:


> No real rhyme or reason, they just show up when they show up (I actually get alerts to my phone when they pop up), I try to update here as soon as I can but sometimes that's not possible.
> 
> **GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
> 06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3481.66 - O: $3731.66 - V: $4081.66
> 06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3831.66 - V: $4051.66  (NEW)
> 06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66
> 07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3641.66
> 07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66
> 07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3311.66 - O: $3451.66 - V: $3651.66
> 07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2923.66 - O: $3043.66 - V: $3171.66
> 08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2081.66 - O: $2165.66 - V: $2279.66  (NEW)
> 06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.32 - O: $5485.32 - V: $5949.32  (CHANGED)
> 06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98 - O: $4005.98 - V: $4245.98
> 07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4450.70 - O: $4632.70 - V: $4926.70
> 08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1861.44 - O: $1921.44 - V: $2059.44
> 06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84
> 06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18
> 07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96
> 08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14
> 09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36
> 09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32
> 07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4319.28  (NEW)
> 07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20
> 08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3510.34
> 09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2765.86 - O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86
> 09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - O: $3339.36 - V: $4599.36
> 
> *CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
> 07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66
> 07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3476.66
> 09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02
> 06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4019.22 - O: $4838.22 - V: $6980.22  (CHANGED)
> 07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4919.48 - V: $6872.48  (CHANGED)
> 09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86
> 10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18
> 10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18
> 02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2883.10 - O: $3250.60 - V: $3870.10
> 
> *FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
> 07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66  (CHANGED)
> 07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66
> 07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3111.66 - O: $3231.66 - V: $3431.66
> 07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2747.66 - O: $2867.66 - V: $2987.66  (NEW)
> 08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2105.66 - V: $2219.66
> 08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - O: $2131.66 - V: $2291.66
> 07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70
> 07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70 - V: $4632.70
> 08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - O: $1807.44 - V: $1933.44
> 
> *MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
> 06/07/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1931.66
> 06/10/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2411.66 - V: $2691.66  (CHANGED)
> 06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66  (CHANGED)
> 06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66
> 07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66
> 07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66
> 07/17/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2571.66 - O: $2691.66 - V: $2851.66
> 07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2931.66 - O: $3091.66 - V: $3331.66
> 07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2571.66 - O: $2683.66 - V: $2795.66
> 08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1901.66 - O: $1985.66 - V: $2087.66  (NEW)
> 06/08/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3834.70 - O: $3974.70 - V: $4254.70  (CHANGED)
> 06/15/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3998.68 - O: $4124.68 - V: $4502.68
> 07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70
> 07/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4124.68 - O: $4306.68 - V: $4586.68
> 08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1627.44 - O: $1681.44 - V: $1801.44  (NEW)
> 06/08/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $3595.96
> 06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84
> 06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) ending in Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28
> 06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18
> 07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32
> 07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96
> 08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 - V: $7929.14
> 08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 - V: $4716.18
> 09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2455.36 - O: $2763.36 - V: $3589.36
> 09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32
> 06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $4115.80 - V: $6089.80  (CHANGED)
> 07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28
> 07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78
> 07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3716.24 - O: $4766.24 - V: $6656.24
> 07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3582.48 - O: $4422.48 - V: $6382.48
> 08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64
> 08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3090.34 - O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34
> 08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38
> 08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94  (CHANGED)
> 09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2485.86 - O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86
> 09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2569.36 - O: $2989.36 - V: $4109.36


Just curious how you get alerts on your phone. I’m guessing you have some type of algorithm that monitors the rates?


----------



## vertigo235

yes I've set up a job that downloads the rates and notifies me when there are new specials


----------



## Lisa F

are these for 2 people?


----------



## ajo

vertigo235 said:


> yes I've set up a job that downloads the rates and notifies me when there are new specials


Thanks! And thank you for all the work you do updating the *GT rates. We all appreciate it very much!


----------



## cvjw

Lisa F said:


> are these for 2 people?



Yes!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3481.66 - O: $3731.66 - V: $4081.66 
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3831.66 - V: $4051.66 
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3641.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3311.66 - O: $3451.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2923.66 - O: $3043.66 - V: $3171.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2081.66 - O: $2165.66 - V: $2279.66 
06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.32 - O: $5485.32 - V: $5949.32 
06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98 - O: $4005.98  (CHANGED)
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4450.70 - O: $4632.70 - V: $4926.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1861.44 - O: $1921.44 - V: $2059.44 
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3456.70 - O: $3610.70 - V: $3988.70  (NEW)
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3934.84 - O: $4574.84 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4319.28 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3510.34 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86  (CHANGED)
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - O: $3339.36 - V: $4599.36 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3476.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26  (NEW)
06/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4019.22 - O: $4838.22 - V: $6980.22 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3879.98 - O: $4919.48 - V: $6872.48 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2883.10 - O: $3250.60 - V: $3870.10 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3111.66 - O: $3231.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2747.66 - O: $2867.66 - V: $2987.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2105.66 - V: $2219.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - O: $2131.66 - V: $2291.66 
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70 - V: $4632.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - O: $1807.44 - V: $1933.44 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
06/10/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2691.66  (CHANGED)
06/14/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - V: $3331.66  (CHANGED)
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/17/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2571.66 - O: $2691.66 - V: $2851.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2931.66 - O: $3091.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2571.66 - O: $2683.66 - V: $2795.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1901.66 - O: $1985.66 - V: $2087.66 
06/15/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3998.68  (CHANGED)
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4124.68 - O: $4306.68 - V: $4586.68 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1627.44 - O: $1681.44 - V: $1801.44 
06/14/2019 Disney Magic, 8-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3470.84 - O: $4030.84 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) ending in Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 - V: $7929.14 
08/18/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $3660.98 - O: $4696.98  (NEW)
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 - V: $4716.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2455.36 - O: $2763.36 - V: $3589.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $6089.80  (CHANGED)
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - V: $4828.78  (CHANGED)
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3716.24 - O: $4766.24 - V: $6656.24 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3582.48 - O: $4422.48 - V: $6382.48 
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3090.34 - O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2485.86 - O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2569.36 - O: $2989.36 - V: $4109.36


----------



## Canesfan3234

@vertigo235 any rhyme or reason to when the FLR rates come out? Last year the 9/7 cruise had been out for over a month already and this year, it's still not up.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3831.66  (CHANGED)
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66  (CHANGED)
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3641.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3311.66 - V: $3651.66  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2923.66 - O: $3043.66 - V: $3171.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2081.66 - O: $2165.66 - V: $2279.66 
06/22/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.32 - O: $5485.32  (CHANGED)
06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98 - O: $4005.98 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4450.70 - O: $4632.70 - V: $4926.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1861.44 - O: $1921.44 - V: $2059.44 
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3456.70 - O: $3610.70 - V: $3988.70 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4319.28 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 - O: $6773.20  (CHANGED)
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4206.24 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3510.34 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - O: $3339.36 - V: $4599.36 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3476.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2748.36 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2883.10 - O: $3250.60 - V: $3870.10 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66  (CHANGED)
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3111.66 - O: $3231.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2747.66 - O: $2867.66 - V: $2987.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2105.66 - V: $2219.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - O: $2131.66 - V: $2291.66 
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70 - V: $4632.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - O: $1807.44 - V: $1933.44 
08/10/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3634.68 - V: $4110.68  (NEW)
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9109.14  (NEW)

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/17/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2571.66 - O: $2691.66 - V: $2851.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2931.66 - O: $3091.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2571.66 - O: $2683.66 - V: $2795.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1901.66 - O: $1985.66 - V: $2087.66 
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4124.68 - O: $4306.68 - V: $4586.68 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1627.44 - O: $1681.44 - V: $1801.44 
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) ending in Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 - V: $7929.14 
08/18/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $3660.98  (CHANGED)
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 - V: $4716.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2455.36 - O: $2763.36 - V: $3589.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
06/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $4115.80  (CHANGED)
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78  (CHANGED)
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $4766.24 - V: $6656.24  (CHANGED)
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3090.34 - O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86  (CHANGED)
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2569.36 - O: $2989.36 - V: $4109.36


----------



## vertigo235

Canesfan3234 said:


> @vertigo235 any rhyme or reason to when the FLR rates come out? Last year the 9/7 cruise had been out for over a month already and this year, it's still not up.



I have noticed no pattern, but I have not really looked that closely either.  I've collected a bunch of data but have done little analysis.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3831.66 - V: $4051.66  (CHANGED)
06/28/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3641.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3341.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3311.66 - O: $3451.66 - V: $3651.66  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2923.66 - O: $3043.66 - V: $3171.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2081.66 - O: $2165.66 - V: $2279.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2691.66 - O: $2819.66 - V: $2979.66  (NEW)
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1787.66 - O: $1907.66 - V: $2009.66  (NEW)
06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98  (CHANGED)
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4450.70 - O: $4632.70 - V: $4926.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1861.44 - O: $1921.44  (CHANGED)
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3456.70 - O: $3610.70 - V: $3988.70 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, V: $4513.74  (NEW)
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4319.28 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 - O: $6773.20 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5689.38  (CHANGED)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - O: $3339.36 - V: $4599.36 

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3476.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1924.44 - V: $2063.94  (CHANGED)
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2748.36 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2883.10 - O: $3250.60 - V: $3870.10 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3131.66 - O: $3251.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3111.66 - O: $3231.66 - V: $3431.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2747.66 - O: $2867.66 - V: $2987.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2105.66 - V: $2219.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2531.66 - O: $2651.66 - V: $2795.66  (NEW)
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1679.66 - O: $1793.66 - V: $1895.66  (NEW)
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2307.66 - O: $2411.66 - V: $2579.66  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - O: $2131.66 - V: $2291.66 
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70 - V: $4632.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - V: $1933.44  (CHANGED)
08/10/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3634.68 - V: $4110.68 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9109.14 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    06/23/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3331.66 
07/07/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2981.66 - O: $3131.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/17/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2571.66 - O: $2691.66 - V: $2851.66 
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2931.66 - O: $3091.66 - V: $3331.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2571.66 - O: $2683.66 - V: $2795.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1901.66 - O: $1985.66 - V: $2087.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2371.66 - O: $2483.66 - V: $2619.66  (NEW)
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1577.66 - O: $1685.66 - V: $1775.66  (NEW)
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2163.66 - O: $2259.66 - V: $2419.66  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1931.66 - O: $2011.66 - V: $2179.66  (NEW)
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4124.68 - O: $4306.68 - V: $4586.68 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1627.44 - V: $1801.44  (CHANGED)
08/10/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3634.68 - V: $4110.68  (NEW)
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3260.70 - V: $3764.70  (NEW)
06/22/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome) ending in Barcelona, I: $3867.28 - O: $4553.28 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 - V: $7929.14 
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 - V: $4716.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2455.36 - O: $2763.36 - V: $3589.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2928.78 - O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78 
07/22/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $4766.24 - V: $6656.24 
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34  (CHANGED)
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2569.36 - O: $2989.36 - V: $4109.36


----------



## Scalemaster34

vertigo235 said:


> I have noticed no pattern, but I have not really looked that closely either.  I've collected a bunch of data but have done little analysis.



My casual observance of the pattern.... is DCL doesn't like there to be a pattern.  If they can, they make adjustments that make booking very different YoY.


----------



## bearette

The pattern seems to be no pattern. My spring break cruise was offered one year,when I had something else booked,but not the next.  Then when the rates are offered, they may be higher than you are willingly to pay or don't fit your travel party. I keep checking to see if there is a cruise I can do - one of these days there will be, but not at over $1,000 a day.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $3651.66  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2923.66 - O: $3043.66  (CHANGED)
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2081.66 - O: $2165.66 - V: $2279.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2691.66 - O: $2819.66 - V: $2979.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1787.66 - O: $1907.66 - V: $2009.66 
06/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3837.98 - O: $4005.98  (CHANGED)
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4450.70 - O: $4632.70  (CHANGED)
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1861.44 - O: $1921.44 - V: $2059.44  (CHANGED)
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3456.70 - O: $3610.70 - V: $3988.70 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $6206.18 - O: $7106.18 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 - V: $4513.74  (CHANGED)
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 - O: $6773.20 
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3648.64  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5689.38 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - O: $3339.36 - V: $4599.36 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66 - V: $3664.16  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2748.36 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2883.10 - O: $3250.60 - V: $3870.10 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2105.66 - V: $2219.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2531.66 - O: $2651.66 - V: $2795.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1679.66 - V: $1895.66  (CHANGED)
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2307.66 - O: $2411.66 - V: $2579.66 
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1583.66 - V: $1697.66  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - O: $2131.66 - V: $2291.66 
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1583.66 - V: $1697.66  (NEW)
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70  (CHANGED)
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - O: $1807.44 - V: $1933.44  (CHANGED)
08/10/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3634.68 - V: $4110.68 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9109.14 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
07/17/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2571.66 - V: $2851.66  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2571.66  (CHANGED)
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1901.66 - O: $1985.66 - V: $2087.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2371.66 - O: $2483.66 - V: $2619.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1577.66 - V: $1775.66  (CHANGED)
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2163.66 - O: $2259.66 - V: $2419.66 
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1541.66 - V: $1667.66  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1931.66 - O: $2011.66 - V: $2179.66 
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1541.66 - V: $1667.66  (NEW)
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70 - V: $4590.70 
07/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4124.68 - O: $4306.68  (CHANGED)
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1627.44 - O: $1681.44 - V: $1801.44  (CHANGED)
08/10/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3634.68 - V: $4110.68 
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3260.70 - V: $3764.70 
06/29/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $5466.18 - O: $6246.18 
07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 - V: $7929.14 
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 - V: $4716.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2455.36 - O: $2763.36 - V: $3589.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $2893.74 - O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74  (NEW)
07/01/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3829.28 - O: $4949.28 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78  (CHANGED)
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2569.36 - O: $2989.36 - V: $4109.36


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3491.66 - V: $3651.66  (CHANGED)
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3311.66 - O: $3451.66 - V: $3651.66  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2923.66 - O: $3043.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2081.66 - O: $2165.66 - V: $2279.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2691.66 - O: $2819.66 - V: $2979.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1787.66 - O: $1907.66 - V: $2009.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2187.66 - O: $2283.66 - V: $2435.66  (NEW)
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2003.66 - O: $2107.66 - V: $2251.66  (NEW)
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4450.70 - O: $4632.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1861.44 - O: $1921.44 - V: $2059.44 
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3456.70 - O: $3610.70 - V: $3988.70 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4868.96 - O: $5764.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 - V: $4513.74 
07/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $5027.20 - O: $6773.20 
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3648.64 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5689.38 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - O: $3339.36 - V: $4599.36 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68  (NEW)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10  (NEW)

*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
07/12/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3476.66 - O: $3491.66 - V: $3679.16  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02  (NEW)
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1597.78 - O: $1705.78 - V: $1945.78  (NEW)
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2079.38 - O: $2229.38 - V: $2686.88  (NEW)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2748.36 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 

*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2105.66 - V: $2219.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2531.66 - O: $2651.66 - V: $2795.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1679.66 - V: $1895.66 
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2307.66 - V: $2579.66 
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1583.66 - V: $1697.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - O: $2131.66 - V: $2291.66 
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1583.66 - V: $1697.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1883.66 - O: $1979.66 - V: $2123.66  (NEW)
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4128.70 - O: $4310.70  (CHANGED)
07/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4184.70 - O: $4366.70 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1747.44 - V: $1933.44  (CHANGED)
08/10/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3634.68 - O: $3858.68 - V: $4110.68  (CHANGED)
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9109.14 

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
07/17/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2571.66 - O: $2691.66 - V: $2851.66  (CHANGED)
07/26/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - V: $2261.66  (NEW)
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2571.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1901.66 - O: $1985.66 - V: $2087.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2371.66 - O: $2483.66 - V: $2619.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1577.66 - V: $1775.66 
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2163.66 - V: $2419.66 
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1541.66 - V: $1667.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1931.66 - O: $2011.66 - V: $2179.66 
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1541.66 - V: $1667.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - O: $1859.66 - V: $1987.66  (NEW)
07/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $4310.70  (CHANGED)
07/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4124.68 - O: $4306.68 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1627.44 - V: $1801.44  (CHANGED)
08/10/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3634.68 - V: $4110.68 
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3260.70 - V: $3764.70 
07/09/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3489.32 - O: $4019.32 
07/14/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4280.96 - O: $5064.96 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 - V: $7929.14 
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 - V: $4716.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2455.36 - O: $2763.36 - V: $3589.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $2893.74 - O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74 
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3528.78 - V: $4828.78 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3582.48 - V: $6382.48  (CHANGED)
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3158.64 - V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3090.34 - O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34  (CHANGED)
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2569.36 - O: $2989.36 - V: $4109.36 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

Availability sheet updated. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


----------



## n2mm

vertigo235 said:


> Availability sheet updated.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml



Thank you for doing this. It’s so helpful. Thinking of 2 different cruises and wondering if I should use my placeholder or wait for an *GT for mid November


----------



## pixiedustedme

n2mm said:


> Thank you for doing this. It’s so helpful. Thinking of 2 different cruises and wondering if I should use my placeholder or wait for an *GT for mid November


Do you know how many total cabins there are on each type of ship?


----------



## n2mm

pixiedustedme said:


> Do you know how many total cabins there are on each type of ship?



Lol...no, but the number on the cruise I want is higher than almost all other cruises during that timeframe.


----------



## pixiedustedme

n2mm said:


> Lol...no, but the number on the cruise I want is higher than almost all other cruises during that timeframe.


Same here. I was wondering if only a few people have booked the cruise I'm looking at. It shows over 500 staterooms available.


----------



## Scalemaster34

FYI... the *Canadian *

09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02 
is now open to *Florida Residents*

They seem to still have plenty cabins open in Sept...  but by this time last year they had post all of Sept dates they were going to.   Might give it another week...


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3311.66 - O: $3451.66  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2923.66 - O: $3043.66 - V: $3171.66  (CHANGED)
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2081.66 - O: $2165.66 - V: $2279.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1787.66 - O: $1907.66 - V: $2009.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2187.66 - O: $2283.66 - V: $2435.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2003.66 - O: $2107.66 - V: $2251.66 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1921.44 - V: $2059.44  (CHANGED)
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3456.70 - V: $3988.70  (CHANGED)
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 - V: $4513.74 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5689.38 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - O: $3339.36 - V: $4599.36 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68  (NEW)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20  (NEW)
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1597.78 - O: $1705.78 - V: $1945.78 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2079.38 - O: $2229.38 - V: $2686.88 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2800.86 - O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3143.18  (CHANGED)
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2747.66 - O: $2867.66  (CHANGED)
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2105.66 - V: $2219.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2531.66 - O: $2651.66 - V: $2795.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1895.66  (CHANGED)
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2307.66 - V: $2579.66  (CHANGED)
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1583.66 - V: $1697.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - O: $2131.66 - V: $2291.66 
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1583.66 - V: $1697.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1883.66 - O: $1979.66 - V: $2123.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1556.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1772.02  (NEW)
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1933.44  (CHANGED)
08/10/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3634.68 - V: $4110.68  (CHANGED)
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14  (CHANGED)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    07/26/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - V: $2261.66 
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2571.66 - O: $2683.66 - V: $2795.66  (CHANGED)
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1901.66 - O: $1985.66 - V: $2087.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2371.66 - O: $2483.66 - V: $2619.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1577.66 - V: $1775.66 
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2163.66 - V: $2419.66  (CHANGED)
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1541.66 - V: $1667.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1931.66 - O: $2011.66 - V: $2179.66 
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1541.66 - V: $1667.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - O: $1859.66 - V: $1987.66 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1801.44  (CHANGED)
08/10/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3634.68 - V: $4110.68 
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3260.70 - V: $3764.70 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 - V: $7929.14 
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 - V: $4716.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2455.36 - O: $2763.36 - V: $3589.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $2893.74 - O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94 - V: $2866.94  (NEW)
07/17/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4828.78  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3582.48 - V: $6382.48 
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $6098.64  (CHANGED)
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34  (CHANGED)
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2569.36 - O: $2989.36 - V: $4109.36 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68  (NEW)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
07/21/2019 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3451.66  (CHANGED)
07/29/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3043.66  (CHANGED)
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2081.66 - O: $2165.66 - V: $2279.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2009.66  (CHANGED)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2187.66 - O: $2283.66 - V: $2435.66 
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1517.66 - O: $1613.66 - V: $1715.66  (NEW)
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2003.66 - O: $2107.66 - V: $2251.66 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1921.44 - V: $2059.44 
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3456.70 - O: $3610.70 - V: $3988.70  (CHANGED)
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 - V: $4513.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3393.38 - V: $5689.38  (CHANGED)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - O: $3339.36 - V: $4599.36 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1924.44  (CHANGED)
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1597.78 - O: $1705.78 - V: $1945.78 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2079.38 - O: $2229.38 - V: $2686.88 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3143.18 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98  (NEW)
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98  (NEW)
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98  (NEW)
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12  (NEW)
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2021.66 - O: $2105.66 - V: $2219.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2531.66 - O: $2651.66 - V: $2795.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1895.66 
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2307.66 - V: $2579.66 
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1583.66 - V: $1697.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - O: $2131.66 - V: $2291.66 
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1583.66 - V: $1697.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1883.66 - O: $1979.66 - V: $2123.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1556.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1772.02 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1933.44 
08/10/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3634.68 - O: $3858.68 - V: $4110.68  (CHANGED)
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9109.14  (CHANGED)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    07/26/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - V: $2261.66 
08/02/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1901.66 - O: $1985.66 - V: $2087.66 
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2371.66 - O: $2483.66 - V: $2619.66 
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1577.66 - V: $1775.66 
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2163.66 - V: $2419.66 
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1541.66 - V: $1667.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1931.66 - O: $2011.66 - V: $2179.66 
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1541.66 - V: $1667.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - O: $1859.66 - V: $1987.66 
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1801.44 
08/10/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3634.68 - V: $4110.68 
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3260.70 - V: $3764.70 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 - V: $7929.14 
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 - V: $4716.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2455.36 - O: $2763.36 - V: $3589.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $2893.74 - O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94 - V: $2866.94 
07/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3582.48 - V: $6382.48 
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2569.36 - O: $2989.36 - V: $4109.36 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68


----------



## BarlowFamily

vertigo235 said:


> **GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
> 12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.74 - O: $1792.74 - V: $1928.74
> 12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1688.74  (CHANGED)
> 12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2312.74 - O: $2360.74 - V: $2504.74
> 01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1874.04 - O: $1906.04 - V: $2026.04
> 01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1530.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1730.04  (NEW)
> 02/08/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1330.04 - O: $1360.04 - V: $1450.04  (NEW)
> 12/15/2018 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3211.10  (CHANGED)
> 01/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3408.82 - O: $3492.82 - V: $3632.82
> 01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2988.82 - V: $3282.82  (CHANGED)
> 02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3043.40 - O: $3127.40 - V: $3407.40
> 04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3411.04 - O: $3509.04 - V: $3691.04  (CHANGED)
> 04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4531.22 - O: $4587.22 - V: $4951.22  (CHANGED)
> 04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3920.74 - O: $3990.74 - V: $4340.74
> 12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1818.38 - O: $1978.38 - V: $2468.38
> 12/14/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2107.98 - O: $2207.98 - V: $2647.98
> 01/16/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1364.74 - O: $1492.74
> 01/30/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1330.62 - O: $1458.62 - V: $1682.62
> 02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1803.08 - O: $2093.08  (NEW)
> 12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, V: $4215.94
> 01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1294.40 - V: $1724.40  (CHANGED)
> 01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2463.42 - O: $2883.42
> 01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2360.42 - O: $2710.42 - V: $3340.42
> 02/07/2019 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1307.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1595.66  (NEW)
> 02/10/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1673.64 - O: $1785.64 - V: $1993.64  (NEW)
> 02/24/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Westbound Panama Canal Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5245.30 - O: $6057.30
> 04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3316.08 - O: $3876.08 - V: $4436.08
> 
> *CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
> 12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2198.74 - O: $2222.74 - V: $2354.74
> 01/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2848.82 - V: $3100.82  (CHANGED)
> 12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $3018.94 - V: $3963.94  (CHANGED)
> 04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3158.58 - O: $3683.58 - V: $4261.08
> 04/28/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2801.58 - O: $3095.58 - V: $3557.58  (NEW)
> 05/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2749.08 - O: $3032.58 - V: $3620.58  (NEW)
> 10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18
> 10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18
> 
> *FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
> 12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1648.74 - O: $1688.74 - V: $1808.74  (CHANGED)
> 12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2168.74 - O: $2208.74 - V: $2328.74
> 01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1770.04 - O: $1810.04 - V: $1890.04
> 02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1490.04 - O: $1570.04 - V: $1690.04  (NEW)
> 02/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1570.04 - O: $1610.04 - V: $1770.04
> 01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2959.40 - V: $3169.40
> 02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40  (NEW)
> 02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14  (NEW)
> 03/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3816.76 - V: $4068.76
> 04/06/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3215.04 - O: $3299.04 - V: $3481.04  (CHANGED)
> 04/13/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4251.22 - O: $4321.22 - V: $4657.22  (CHANGED)
> 04/20/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3682.74 - O: $3738.74 - V: $4074.74
> 01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72
> 02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1973.08 - V: $2403.08
> 02/13/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1458.62 - O: $1618.62 - V: $1906.62  (NEW)
> 02/22/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1791.56 - O: $2131.56 - V: $2411.56  (NEW)
> 01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2323.42 - O: $2715.42
> 01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2234.42 - O: $2556.42 - V: $3158.42
> 
> *MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
> 12/10/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.74 - O: $1568.74 - V: $1688.74  (CHANGED)
> 12/14/2018 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1058.74 - V: $1148.74
> 12/17/2018 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2008.74 - O: $2088.74 - V: $2208.74
> 01/14/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1850.04 - V: $2010.04  (CHANGED)
> 01/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04  (NEW)
> 01/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04  (NEW)
> 01/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04  (NEW)
> 02/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1120.04 - O: $1210.04 - V: $1270.04  (NEW)
> 02/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1370.04 - O: $1490.04 - V: $1570.04  (NEW)
> 01/12/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2721.40 - V: $3197.40  (CHANGED)
> 01/26/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3169.40
> 02/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3030.82 - O: $3114.82 - V: $3352.82
> 02/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2861.40 - O: $2945.40 - V: $3211.40
> 02/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3466.94 - O: $3634.94 - V: $4012.94  (NEW)
> 02/23/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2934.14 - V: $3410.14  (NEW)
> 12/09/2018 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1708.38 - O: $1868.38 - V: $2098.38
> 01/11/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 - V: $2278.72  (NEW)
> 01/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1868.72 - V: $2318.72  (NEW)
> 02/03/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1703.08 - O: $1863.08 - V: $2403.08
> 12/14/2018 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, O: $2843.94 - V: $3711.94
> 12/21/2018 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $4166.44
> 01/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston to San Juan, I: $1214.40 - V: $1614.40  (CHANGED)
> 01/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, O: $2074.68
> 01/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2183.42 - O: $2547.42
> 01/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2094.42 - O: $2388.42 - V: $2948.42
> 04/21/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2770.08 - O: $3190.08 - V: $3680.08


I just want to say vertigo255, thank you so much for posting these. I have been looking all over the internet for a history of DCL military discounts to no avail. This thread is exactly what I was looking for. The discounted sailing dates with price and I can even look when you posted to see when the discount was release. I know every year is different, but I can tell that our first choice likely wont have a MTO...so we'll book second choice as soon as an MTO releases for it. Thanks again!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
08/05/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2691.66  (CHANGED)
08/09/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2009.66 
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2187.66 - V: $2435.66  (CHANGED)
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1613.66 - V: $1715.66  (NEW)
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2003.66 - V: $2251.66  (CHANGED)
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1379.66 - V: $1463.66  (NEW)
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1379.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1463.66  (NEW)
08/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2059.44  (CHANGED)
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3610.70 - V: $3988.70  (CHANGED)
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9669.14 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 - V: $4513.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94  (CHANGED)
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3310.26  (NEW)
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5689.38  (CHANGED)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4585.86  (CHANGED)
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - V: $4599.36  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12  (NEW)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1644.02 - V: $1770.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1597.78 - O: $1705.78 - V: $1945.78 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2079.38 - O: $2229.38 - V: $2686.88 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12  (NEW)
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60  (NEW)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1697.66  (CHANGED)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - V: $2291.66  (CHANGED)
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1583.66 - V: $1697.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1883.66 - V: $2123.66  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1556.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1772.02 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $5669.14 - O: $6869.14 - V: $9109.14 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1667.66  (CHANGED)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1931.66 - V: $2179.66  (CHANGED)
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1541.66 - V: $1667.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - V: $1987.66  (CHANGED)
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66  (NEW)
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66  (NEW)
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3260.70 - V: $3764.70 
08/08/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4949.14 - O: $5989.14 - V: $7929.14 
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18  (CHANGED)
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, O: $2763.36  (CHANGED)
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74  (CHANGED)
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18  (NEW)
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26  (NEW)
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26  (NEW)
08/05/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $6098.64 
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3533.38 - V: $5003.38 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4025.86  (CHANGED)
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2569.36 - V: $4109.36  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1481.22 - O: $1769.22 - V: $1953.22  (NEW)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

Been busy and have not been able to post updates as they come in sorry about that, but latest discount rates are above!


----------



## lilmc

Wow - they already have one listed for Feb 2020?


----------



## vertigo235

lilmc said:


> Wow - they already have one listed for Feb 2020?



Yeah that one has been there a while, which is odd because it's one of the first ones out of New Orleans, seems odd for sure.


----------



## vertigo235

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah that one has been there a while, which is odd because it's one of the first ones out of New Orleans, seems odd for sure.



I think it's literally the second cruise out of New Orleans since the new contract there goes into place.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Only a handful of FLR deals


----------



## Scalemaster34

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Only a handful of FLR deals



Yeah I taught with the capacity number there would have been more in September.  Last year there were seven in Sept for FLR - 3, 4 and even 7 night.

But that's Disney, YoY they don't like to show you a pattern.


----------



## Scalemaster34

vertigo235 said:


> I think it's literally the second cruise out of New Orleans since the new contract there goes into place.



Wonder when the Texas and Louisiana discount category will get started?


----------



## Keels

vertigo235 said:


> I think it's literally the second cruise out of New Orleans since the new contract there goes into place.



I think they repo'd the ship to New Orleans a week too early. This sailing is suffering from Gulf Coast schools still being in session pre-Mardi Gras Week.


----------



## Canesfan3234

Scalemaster34 said:


> Yeah I taught with the capacity number there would have been more in September.  Last year there were seven in Sept for FLR - 3, 4 and even 7 night.
> 
> But that's Disney, YoY they don't like to show you a pattern.


We sailed on Sept 8th last year. The ship was 60% capacity. We are on the same cruise this year and there are less than 20 cabins still available on the entire ship. Nobody understands what is going on in terms of why these september sailings are so full.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2187.66 - O: $2283.66 - V: $2435.66  (CHANGED)
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1715.66  (CHANGED)
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2003.66 - V: $2251.66 
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1379.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1463.66  (CHANGED)
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1379.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1463.66 
09/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1416.02  (NEW)
09/28/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2980.16  (NEW)
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32  (CHANGED)
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 - V: $4513.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3310.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5689.38 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4585.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 - V: $4599.36 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1665.22 - O: $2001.22  (NEW)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1668.02 - V: $1770.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02  (NEW)
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2079.38 - O: $2229.38 - V: $2686.88 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4354.86 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2579.66  (CHANGED)
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1583.66 - V: $1697.66  (CHANGED)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2051.66 - O: $2131.66 - V: $2291.66  (CHANGED)
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1697.66  (CHANGED)
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1883.66 - V: $2123.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1556.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1772.02 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
08/12/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2419.66  (CHANGED)
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1541.66 - V: $1667.66  (CHANGED)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1931.66 - O: $2011.66 - V: $2179.66  (CHANGED)
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1667.66  (CHANGED)
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - V: $1987.66 
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66 
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66 
09/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1715.66  (NEW)
09/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1332.02  (NEW)
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3260.70 - V: $3764.70 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42  (NEW)
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, O: $2763.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20  (NEW)
08/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3790.34 - V: $5680.34 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $5003.38  (CHANGED)
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4025.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $2989.36 - V: $4109.36  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1481.22 - O: $1769.22 - V: $1953.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## jenhelgren

Has DCL ever lowered a GT rate after releasing it if the cruise is still not selling well? The cruises we are looking at have lower rates for MTO and CAN but we dont qualify for either so is there any hope the standard GT rates will drop some more? If rates drop after you book, do they offer OBC or price adjustments?


----------



## bearette

I have never heard of them getting cheaper once they go GT. The only thing I have seen is an inside becoming available when they originally only had ocean views.  (So cheaper,but a different room type).


----------



## braysmommy

jenhelgren said:


> Has DCL ever lowered a GT rate after releasing it if the cruise is still not selling well? The cruises we are looking at have lower rates for MTO and CAN but we dont qualify for either so is there any hope the standard GT rates will drop some more? If rates drop after you book, do they offer OBC or price adjustments?



On our Panama Canal cruise the price never increased after we booked opening day. The day after final payment they came out with GT rates that were significantly lower.  I canceled, paying the penalty, and still saved about $1500.00.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2187.66 - V: $2435.66  (CHANGED)
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1715.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2003.66 - V: $2251.66 
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1379.66 - V: $1463.66  (CHANGED)
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1379.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1463.66 
09/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1416.02 
09/28/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2980.16 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 - V: $4513.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $2158.18  (NEW)
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3310.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20  (NEW)
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3393.38 - V: $5689.38  (CHANGED)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4599.36  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1665.22 - O: $2001.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1668.02 - V: $1770.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10  (CHANGED)
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3168.36 - V: $4354.86 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1697.66  (CHANGED)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2291.66  (CHANGED)
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1697.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1883.66 - V: $2123.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1556.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1772.02 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
08/16/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1667.66  (CHANGED)
08/19/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1931.66 - V: $2179.66  (CHANGED)
08/23/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1667.66 
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - V: $1987.66 
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - V: $1391.66  (CHANGED)
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66 
09/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1715.66 
09/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1332.02 
08/17/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3764.70  (CHANGED)
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, O: $2763.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
08/19/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2973.38 - V: $5003.38  (CHANGED)
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4025.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4109.36  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1481.22 - O: $1769.22 - V: $1953.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## houseofduck

jenhelgren said:


> Has DCL ever lowered a GT rate after releasing it if the cruise is still not selling well? The cruises we are looking at have lower rates for MTO and CAN but we dont qualify for either so is there any hope the standard GT rates will drop some more? If rates drop after you book, do they offer OBC or price adjustments?



I have been watching the discount rates for a few years (although not as closely recently).  I have seen a discount rate drop one time.  It was the WBPC cruise in 2016 (or 2015).  An OGT (or it may have been MTO or FLR) was released that wasn't much of a discount.  About a week or so later, the OGT rate dropped.

So, while it has happened before, I think it is very rare.  I wouldn't expect or count on it happening.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2251.66  (CHANGED)
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1463.66  (CHANGED)
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1379.66 - O: $1427.66 - V: $1463.66  (CHANGED)
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 - V: $4513.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $2158.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3310.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4585.86 
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1665.22 - O: $2001.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1668.02 - V: $1770.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - V: $3143.18  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1883.66 - V: $2123.66  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1652.02 - V: $1772.02  (CHANGED)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - V: $1987.66  (CHANGED)
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66  (CHANGED)
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66 
09/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1715.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1452.02 - V: $1652.02 
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, I: $3218.18 - O: $3722.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, O: $2763.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3370.20 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4025.86 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1481.22 - O: $1769.22  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1427.66 - V: $1463.66  (CHANGED)
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1427.66 - V: $1463.66  (CHANGED)
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 - V: $4513.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $2158.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3310.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $3325.86 - V: $4585.86  (CHANGED)
09/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2779.36 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1665.22 - O: $2001.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1770.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3220.86 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1883.66 - V: $2123.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1772.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02  (NEW)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02  (NEW)
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02  (NEW)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06  (NEW)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1771.66 - V: $1987.66 
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66  (CHANGED)
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66 
09/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1715.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1452.02 - V: $1652.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1956.02 - V: $2028.02  (NEW)
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02  (NEW)
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, O: $3722.18  (CHANGED)
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, O: $2763.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3370.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1476.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06  (NEW)
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, O: $2905.86 - V: $4025.86  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1481.22 - O: $1769.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## bobbiwoz

The VGTs are paid up front, right?  This is true even if the cruise is not until February, correct?


----------



## cscream13

bobbiwoz said:


> The VGTs are paid up front, right?  This is true even if the cruise is not until February, correct?


That's right. In my experience, even when we have booked a VGT before the final payment date, the fare is immediately paid in full, non-refundable.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1427.66  (CHANGED)
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1427.66  (CHANGED)
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2791.36 - O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32  (CHANGED)
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 - V: $4513.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $2158.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3310.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1436.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06  (NEW)
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4585.86  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1665.22 - O: $2001.22 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 - V: $3125.68 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1734.02 - V: $1770.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2800.86 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3143.18  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2123.66  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1772.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
08/26/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1987.66  (CHANGED)
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66 
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66 
09/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1715.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1452.02 - V: $1652.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1956.02 - V: $2028.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
08/25/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise from Dover, O: $3722.18 
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, O: $2763.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3370.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1476.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
08/26/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4639.94 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4025.86  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1481.22 - O: $1769.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1427.66 - V: $1463.66  (CHANGED)
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02  (NEW)
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1482.02 - V: $1578.02  (NEW)
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, O: $3155.36 - V: $4093.36  (CHANGED)
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32  (CHANGED)
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $2158.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1436.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4585.86 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1665.22 - O: $2001.22 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68  (CHANGED)
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1770.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2695.86 - O: $3273.36 - V: $4354.86  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3300.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1772.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02  (NEW)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
09/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1391.66  (CHANGED)
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1301.66 - O: $1343.66 - V: $1391.66  (CHANGED)
09/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1715.66 
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1652.02  (CHANGED)
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1956.02 - V: $2028.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42  (NEW)
09/01/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover, O: $2763.36 
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
09/02/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, V: $4025.86 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1481.22 - O: $1769.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## Justacruiser

Thank you vertigo235 for keeping these updates going.  Looks like this threat accounts for about 20% of all the views on the Disney Cruise Line forums.  Looks as though more than 1M views.  I love the fact that folks can find the discounts in a great format.


----------



## Scalemaster34

Justacruiser said:


> Thank you vertigo235 for keeping these updates going.  Looks like this threat accounts for about 20% of all the views on the Disney Cruise Line forums.  Looks as though more than 1M views.  I love the fact that folks can find the discounts in a great format.



It's also nice to be able to look back at what was done in the past... even though Disney mixes things up.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
09/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1463.66  (CHANGED)
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02  (NEW)
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1482.02 - V: $1578.02  (NEW)
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3270.42  (NEW)
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3070.32 - O: $3714.32 - V: $5184.32  (CHANGED)
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $2158.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1436.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1665.22 - O: $2001.22 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26  (NEW)
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3143.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3615.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02  (NEW)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92  (NEW)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38  (NEW)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42  (NEW)
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - V: $3036.16  (NEW)
09/08/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $2692.32 - O: $3070.32 - V: $4274.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, O: $3173.74 - V: $4233.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1481.22 - O: $1769.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1482.02 - V: $1578.02 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - V: $3466.42  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32  (NEW)
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $2158.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26  (CHANGED)
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20  (CHANGED)
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1436.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, O: $2001.22  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26  (NEW)
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98  (NEW)
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98  (NEW)
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98  (NEW)
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3300.68  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - V: $3668.18  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1772.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14  (NEW)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24  (NEW)
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2898.32 - V: $3136.32  (NEW)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92  (NEW)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1652.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1956.02 - V: $2028.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38  (NEW)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42  (NEW)
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - V: $3036.16  (NEW)
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, V: $4233.74  (CHANGED)
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20  (CHANGED)
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1476.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02  (NEW)
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1482.02 - V: $1578.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02  (NEW)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - O: $1892.02 - V: $2084.02  (NEW)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42  (NEW)
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 - O: $3593.74  (CHANGED)
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $2158.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1436.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1665.22 - O: $2001.22  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3172.76  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3300.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3668.18  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1772.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2898.32 - V: $3136.32 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54  (NEW)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1652.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1956.02 - V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02  (NEW)
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02  (NEW)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02  (NEW)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02  (NEW)
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - V: $3036.16 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, V: $4233.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2106.94 - O: $2306.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1476.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92  (NEW)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

They've got some good deals going on!


----------



## vertigo235

For sure! I'm probably 1 beer from booking that 11/30 Fantasy cruise!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

vertigo235 said:


> For sure! I'm probably 1 beer from booking that 11/30 Fantasy cruise!


That is a great one! I'm committed to going on the WBPA in March next year, so... perhaps Fall 2020 or Winter 2021.


----------



## Betsy82

Of course our sailing hit Military. I highly suspected it would. I wish we could modify instead of having to cancel and rebook, even if they kept the deposit I’d just rather not start totally from scratch with everything.


----------



## Jean@NE

Any chance you could update the Availability Sheet sometime soon? Thanks for all of your hard work on these things!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Been following this thread for a while and happily the cruise I planned went VGT before PiF day! It actually was cheaper than my price with an OBB discount! So I was able to transfer the OBB discount to another cruise, which thankfully hadn't gone up considerably in price. 

Very appreciative for keeping us up to date!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1482.02 - V: $1578.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - O: $1892.02 - V: $2084.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66  (NEW)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66  (NEW)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74  (CHANGED)
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $2158.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1436.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1665.22  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - V: $3300.68  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3668.18 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1772.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1652.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1956.02 - V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - V: $3036.16 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1482.02 - V: $1578.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - O: $1892.02 - V: $2084.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
09/15/2019 Disney Magic, 10-Night Westbound Transatlantic Cruise from Dover ending in New York, I: $3133.74 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $2158.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1436.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, I: $1665.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3135.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3300.68  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1772.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1652.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02  (CHANGED)
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - V: $3036.16 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1285.94 - O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## vertigo235

Jean@NE said:


> Any chance you could update the Availability Sheet sometime soon? Thanks for all of your hard work on these things!



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/


----------



## Jean@NE

Thank You Soooooo Much!!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - O: $1892.02 - V: $2084.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3466.42  (CHANGED)
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 - V: $3206.94 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $2158.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1436.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, O: $2001.22  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1417.66 - O: $1435.66 - V: $1593.16  (NEW)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1566.16 - O: $1615.66 - V: $1755.16  (NEW)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1534.10 - O: $1592.60 - V: $1705.10  (NEW)
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3172.76  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3615.68  (CHANGED)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2883.10  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1772.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1652.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1956.02 - V: $2028.02  (CHANGED)
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - V: $3036.16 
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, I: $1928.18 - O: $2188.18 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, O: $1636.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1285.94 - O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1752.02  (CHANGED)
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1578.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - O: $1892.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02  (NEW)
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02  (NEW)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04  (NEW)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10  (NEW)
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94  (CHANGED)
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1436.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, O: $2001.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82  (NEW)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - V: $1884.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1417.66 - O: $1435.66 - V: $1593.16 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1566.16 - O: $1615.66 - V: $1755.16 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1534.10 - O: $1592.60 - V: $1705.10 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3172.76 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2775.68 - V: $3615.68  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1556.02 - V: $1772.02  (CHANGED)
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - V: $1892.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2053.60 - O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60  (NEW)
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 - V: $3693.60  (NEW)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1652.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1956.02 - V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02  (NEW)
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - O: $2798.16 - V: $3036.16  (CHANGED)
09/30/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Canada Cruise from New York, O: $2188.18  (CHANGED)
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, O: $1636.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1285.94 - O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1710.54 - O: $1960.54 - V: $2350.54  (NEW)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82  (NEW)


----------



## michmatt01

Hi, does anyone know why when I go the Disney site to book, the discounts are not at the same rates as shown here??
Eg. I keep checking on the magic sailing for 23rd Nov (waiting to see if they release any verandas) according to this thread the current GT rate for an inside room should be $2985.06 but when I go to book it’s coming up as £3436 (I’m in uk) which is $4288!!?? It has always shown as this price since the discount rate was released last month. 
Anybody have any ideas why??? 
Thank you


----------



## Geomom

michmatt01 said:


> Hi, does anyone know why when I go the Disney site to book, the discounts are not at the same rates as shown here??
> Eg. I keep checking on the magic sailing for 23rd Nov (waiting to see if they release any verandas) according to this thread the current GT rate for an inside room should be $2985.06 but when I go to book it’s coming up as £3436 (I’m in uk) which is $4288!!?? It has always shown as this price since the discount rate was released last month.
> Anybody have any ideas why???
> Thank you


How many people are you trying to book for?  Just checked in the US this morning.  The $2985 IGT rate shows for me if I have 2 adults in the room.  Once I put 3 in the rate is $4286 and at 4 people the discount rate disappears and there are just some GTY rates vs. an IGT rate.


----------



## michmatt01

michmatt01 said:


> How many people are you trying to book for?  Just checked in the US this morning.  The $2985 IGT rate shows for me if I have 2 adults in the room.  Once I put 3 in the rate is $4286 and at 4 people the discount rate disappears and there are just some GTY rates vs. an IGT rate.


ahhh thank you so much- that explains it!! I was looking at 2 adults & 1 child, completely didn’t think about the fact the rate shown would be for 2 guests- silly me!!
Thank you for your help!!


----------



## vertigo235

The rates also will disappear sometimes for a short period (maybe someone has it locked and there is some sort of timeout period), my process does not remove them until they have been missing for a few hours.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2148.02  (NEW)
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02  (CHANGED)
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1482.02 - V: $1578.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - O: $1892.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1436.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1876.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, O: $2001.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1417.66 - O: $1435.66 - V: $1593.16 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1566.16 - O: $1615.66 - V: $1755.16 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1534.10 - O: $1592.60 - V: $1705.10 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3397.76  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2775.68 - V: $3615.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1556.02 - V: $1772.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2053.60 - O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60  (CHANGED)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1652.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02  (CHANGED)
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
09/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2865.04 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - O: $2798.16 - V: $3036.16 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, O: $1636.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1285.94 - O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1710.54 - O: $1960.54 - V: $2350.54 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2148.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1578.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - O: $1892.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
09/25/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2486.94 - O: $2726.94 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1546.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1976.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, O: $2001.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1417.66 - O: $1435.66 - V: $1593.16 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1566.16 - O: $1615.66 - V: $1755.16 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1534.10 - O: $1592.60 - V: $1705.10 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3435.26  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2775.68 - V: $3615.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1556.02 - V: $1772.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2053.60 - O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - O: $2798.16 - V: $3036.16 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 - O: $2390.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - O: $2936.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1476.14 - O: $1636.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1285.94 - O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1710.54 - O: $1960.54 - V: $2350.54 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82


----------



## SL6827

For those of you that book these rates, how many months out do you generally do so?  And what might you miss out on by booking so close to the sail date, if anything?


----------



## Corwin

SL6827 said:


> For those of you that book these rates, how many months out do you generally do so?  And what might you miss out on by booking so close to the sail date, if anything?


We just booked a VGT fare for the first time only six weeks in advance of our sail date next month. We usually book a year or more in advance.

The big thing that I see that we've missed out on (so far, anyway) is Palo reservations. I looked immediately after booking and paying in full, and there was no availability for dinner or brunch on any day. We're going to see what we can do once we get onboard.

It goes without saying that the cabanas at CC were all gone as well, but that's always been the case as well when I check at 105 days out for Gold Castaway Club members.


----------



## SL6827

Corwin said:


> We just booked a VGT fare for the first time only six weeks in advance of our sail date next month. We usually book a year or more in advance.
> 
> The big thing that I see that we've missed out on (so far, anyway) is Palo reservations. I looked immediately after booking and paying in full, and there was no availability for dinner or brunch on any day. We're going to see what we can do once we get onboard.
> 
> It goes without saying that the cabanas at CC were all gone as well, but that's always been the case as well when I check at 105 days out for Gold Castaway Club members.


What about early dining times?  If you prefer that, is that option usually gone?


----------



## Corwin

SL6827 said:


> What about early dining times?  If you prefer that, is that option usually gone?


We weren't given an option for early dining, but were instead assigned to second seating. This isn't an issue for us. We hate early dining.

I just checked my reservation online, and there is no option to request changing to the earlier seating. If this is an issue for you, I believe you can request to be put on the wait list, and you can also check when you get on board.


----------



## Corwin

Corwin said:


> We just booked a VGT fare for the first time only six weeks in advance of our sail date next month. We usually book a year or more in advance.
> 
> The big thing that I see that we've missed out on (so far, anyway) is Palo reservations. I looked immediately after booking and paying in full, and there was no availability for dinner or brunch on any day. We're going to see what we can do once we get onboard.
> 
> It goes without saying that the cabanas at CC were all gone as well, but that's always been the case as well when I check at 105 days out for Gold Castaway Club members.


Also, I checked in as soon as we booked and paid, and the earliest PAT I could get is 1:00 p.m. I'm hoping they won't make us wait to board if we get there a little earlier.


----------



## Dug720

Corwin said:


> Also, I checked in as soon as we booked and paid, and the earliest PAT I could get is 1:00 p.m. I'm hoping they won't make us wait to board if we get there a little earlier.



Your boarding group WILL be tied to your PAT, but odds are pretty high that open boarding will start before your number is called and you'll be able to board at that point.


----------



## sethschroeder

SL6827 said:


> For those of you that book these rates, how many months out do you generally do so?  And what might you miss out on by booking so close to the sail date, if anything?



Booked VGT over the weekend for November 30th Fantasy East Cruise (69 days out). What we missed out on was:


Palo/Remmy Brunch (I could get a couple times for either for dinner)
Ondeck reservations (pretty much everything was gone except Golf Simulator on like one day and the Cinderella thing)
Castaway Cabanas (although wouldn't personally get it)
Early Dining (we wouldn't want it but I heard you could possibly get it changed at port)

Not clue on what else but that is what I noticed based off my limited knowledge as a first timer. I could book 12:15pm for arrival time but not sure if that is good or not and has anything to do with us being first time cruisers.


----------



## DisMommyTX

We just booked the VGT for Fantasy, Mar 7, 2020. The booking window for most stuff won't open for a couple months, but early dining is already waitlisted six months out.

Eta- hmm, that came out as more of a complaint than I intended. What I meant to say was... OMG thank you SO much for posting these updates! We just got an amazing rate for a spring break trip! It's a great itinerary on a ship we haven't been on over the perfect dates!!!  And, it's far enough out that we should still be able to get everything we want to book


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2148.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1578.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - O: $1892.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88  (NEW)
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 - O: $3275.14  (NEW)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1546.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1976.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1920.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54  (NEW)
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, O: $2001.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3972.12 - O: $4588.12  (NEW)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66  (CHANGED)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66  (CHANGED)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60  (CHANGED)
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3435.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2775.68 - V: $3615.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1556.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1772.02  (CHANGED)
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2053.60 - O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1652.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 - V: $2962.42  (CHANGED)
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - O: $2798.16 - V: $3036.16 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26  (CHANGED)
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - V: $3328.20  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1285.94 - O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78  (NEW)
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1710.54 - O: $1960.54 - V: $2350.54 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82


----------



## otten

SL6827 said:


> For those of you that book these rates, how many months out do you generally do so?  And what might you miss out on by booking so close to the sail date, if anything?



We booked an IGT a few years ago. We were able to get Palo brunch and even early dining. We booked 2 months out.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

We booked last year in Dec about 18 days out with a VGT and were able to get brunch and early dining.  I just kept checking.


----------



## Justacruiser

DCL only books about 50% of the Palo dates/times available.  On the day you board, check your Navigator to see when you can make Palo/Remy or Change Dining Times.  It is usually between 1pm and 3pm.  If you want to change from 2nd dining to main, get there 15 minutes early and wait in line.  If you want Palo on a specific night and time you might get there when it opens.  Otherwise if you don't care when you go to Palo or Remy anytime during their period will be fine.  If you can't make those times, you can always go by their restaurants to see available dates/times.


----------



## sethschroeder

Justacruiser said:


> DCL only books about 50% of the Palo dates/times available.  On the day you board, check your Navigator to see when you can make Palo/Remy or Change Dining Times.  It is usually between 1pm and 3pm.  If you want to change from 2nd dining to main, get there 15 minutes early and wait in line.  If you want Palo on a specific night and time you might get there when it opens.  Otherwise if you don't care when you go to Palo or Remy anytime during their period will be fine.  If you can't make those times, you can always go by their restaurants to see available dates/times.



Am I correct that the only thing you can do in the terminal is room upgrade? There is no way to book onboard events or dining until you actually board the ship.


----------



## Trera

sethschroeder said:


> Am I correct that the only thing you can do in the terminal is room upgrade? There is no way to book onboard events or dining until you actually board the ship.


correct. you might be able to book some things on the app. you can also register your kids into the kids clubs and get their bands to enter the club


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2148.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1578.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - O: $1892.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 - O: $3275.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1546.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1976.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1920.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54 
09/30/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver ending in San Diego, O: $2001.22 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3972.12 - O: $4588.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1698.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38  (NEW)
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38  (NEW)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3657.82 - O: $3783.82 - V: $3983.32  (NEW)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3222.54 - O: $3243.54 - V: $3758.04  (NEW)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26 - V: $3435.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2775.68 - V: $3563.18  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    09/30/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1556.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1772.02 
10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02  (CHANGED)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2053.60 - O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - O: $3424.42 - V: $3872.42  (CHANGED)
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - O: $2798.16 - V: $3036.16 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1285.94 - O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1710.54 - O: $1960.54 - V: $2350.54 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2148.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1578.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - V: $1996.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - O: $1892.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 - O: $3275.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, O: $3300.20  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1546.14 - O: $1636.14 - V: $1976.14 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1920.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54 
10/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2285.26 - O: $2605.26  (NEW)
10/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2099.02 - O: $2419.02  (NEW)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3972.12 - O: $4588.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02  (CHANGED)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3657.82 - O: $3783.82 - V: $3983.32 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3222.54 - O: $3243.54 - V: $3758.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2422.76 - O: $2685.26  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2775.68 - V: $3563.18 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02  (CHANGED)
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02  (CHANGED)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2053.60 - O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - O: $3424.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - O: $2798.16 - V: $3036.16 
10/12/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2160.26 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26 - O: $2550.26 - V: $3000.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1285.94 - O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1710.54 - O: $1960.54 - V: $2350.54 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82


----------



## Dopey416

Hi Vertigo235, hate to be a pest but can you please, please update the room availability sheet?  I'm praying for a cruise early November and need to see how the availability is.  Thank you so much.  Are are awesome


----------



## vertigo235

Dopey416 said:


> Hi Vertigo235, hate to be a pest but can you please, please update the room availability sheet?  I'm praying for a cruise early November and need to see how the availability is.  Thank you so much.  Are are awesome



Yes I'll update it soon, I wanted to get the new sailings.  I think I might have been able to update my process to include all the new sailings on Platinum day now (should be good for next time but now it's almost time for everyone to book anyhow).


----------



## vertigo235

Updated

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/


----------



## Dopey416

vertigo235 said:


> Updated
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/


Thank you so much!!!!!  you ROCK!!!!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2148.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1578.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - O: $1892.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 - O: $3275.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1546.14 - O: $1636.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1920.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60  (NEW)
10/09/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2285.26 - O: $2605.26 
10/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2099.02 - O: $2419.02 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82  (CHANGED)
12/06/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2143.36 - O: $2431.36  (NEW)
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3972.12 - O: $4588.12 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2876.10 - O: $3240.10 - V: $3856.10 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - V: $1884.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1782.02 - V: $1962.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3657.82 - O: $3783.82 - V: $3983.32 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3222.54 - O: $3243.54 - V: $3653.04  (CHANGED)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3563.18  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - V: $1892.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1915.80 - O: $2015.80 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
10/05/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3340.42 - O: $3424.42 - V: $3872.42 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - O: $2798.16 - V: $3036.16 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2200.26  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80  (CHANGED)
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1285.94 - O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2817.06 - O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06  (CHANGED)
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $1960.54 - V: $2350.54  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2733.60 - O: $2973.60  (NEW)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3538.12 - O: $4042.12  (NEW)


----------



## Corwin

vertigo235 said:


> Updated
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/


This is great info! Out of curiosity, how do you obtain it?


----------



## smmco

I've noticed there doesn't seem to be Canadian discounts and GT rates on the same cruises.


----------



## vertigo235

Corwin said:


> This is great info! Out of curiosity, how do you obtain it?



The same place you would go to see available rooms, Disney Cruise Line's website.  I just have a way to pulling all the available rooms automatically.


----------



## vertigo235

Note another rate came out just a bit ago, so I updated the list above instead of a whole new post.


----------



## smmco

vertigo235 said:


> The same place you would go to see available rooms, Disney Cruise Line's website.  I just have a way to pulling all the available rooms automatically.


Thanks for this. I'm hoping for a GT rate on the Feb 1 cruise. I can't imagine with the number of rooms available they don't offer something.


----------



## cscream13

smmco said:


> I've noticed there doesn't seem to be Canadian discounts and GT rates on the same cruises.



It does happen.  The last two cruises I've booked were offering CAN discounts for months before they finally offered *GT rates closer to sailing (less than 60 days).  Like you, I was watching the number of available cabins on vertigo235's spreadsheet and felt sure they would eventually offer more discounts with so much availability.... but nothing is certain and waiting can be hard!


----------



## smmco

cscream13 said:


> It does happen.  The last two cruises I've booked were offering CAN discounts for months before they finally offered *GT rates closer to sailing (less than 60 days).  Like you, I was watching the number of available cabins on vertigo235's spreadsheet and felt sure they would eventually offer more discounts with so much availability.... but nothing is certain and waiting can be hard!


The Canadian discount is not really a discount. It just makes up for the poor exchange rate. They are still paying more in Canadian dollars then we are in USD. I have a placeholder I could use, but I’m going to wait it out. Prices aren’t going to go up that’s for sure.At this point they will only go one direction.


----------



## BAIC03

Military discount came up for the same trip we had booked earlier this year. Price difference was $3,000. Went from a 9A to 9C but totally worth it!!


----------



## vertigo235

The MTO discounts are the best for sure.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2148.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1482.02 - V: $1578.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - V: $2084.02  (CHANGED)
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.02 - O: $1924.02 - V: $2012.02  (NEW)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - O: $3102.42 - V: $3466.42  (CHANGED)
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42  (CHANGED)
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 - O: $3275.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2030.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 
10/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2419.02  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 
12/06/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2143.36 - O: $2431.36 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4588.12  (CHANGED)
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44  (NEW)
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58  (NEW)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1746.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1962.02  (CHANGED)
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1752.74 - V: $1914.74  (NEW)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38  (CHANGED)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3222.54 - O: $3243.54 - V: $3653.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2088.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10  (CHANGED)
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3143.18  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3143.18  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02  (CHANGED)
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02  (CHANGED)
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - O: $2798.16 - V: $3036.16 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, V: $2255.80  (CHANGED)
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94  (CHANGED)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2817.06 - O: $3165.06  (CHANGED)
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $1960.54 - V: $2350.54 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1483.94 - O: $1587.94 - V: $1811.94  (NEW)
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2733.60 - O: $2973.60  (NEW)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90  (NEW)
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90  (NEW)
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3538.12 - O: $4042.12


----------



## SL6827

Even though the Veranda rate is gone for the 11/30 Fantasy cruise, it was a good deal and now I see a good deal on the 4-night on 12/02 on the Dream.  Do the cruises after Thanksgiving generally yield such good rates or is it perhaps just this year?


----------



## SL6827

vertigo235 said:


> The MTO discounts are the best for sure.


As they should be.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2148.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1578.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.02 - O: $1924.02 - V: $2012.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - O: $3102.42 - V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - V: $3666.16  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 - O: $3275.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, O: $2830.26  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2030.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 
10/14/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $2419.02 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 
12/06/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2143.36 - O: $2431.36 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3972.12 - O: $4588.12  (CHANGED)
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1746.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1962.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1752.74 - V: $1914.74 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3166.88  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3222.54 - O: $3243.54 - V: $3653.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2855.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2088.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2775.68 - V: $3563.18  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3143.18 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1692.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1892.02  (NEW)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 - V: $2962.42  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 - V: $2962.42 
11/09/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2686.16 - O: $2798.16 - V: $3036.16 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2966.16 - O: $3050.16 - V: $3456.16  (NEW)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2817.06 - O: $3165.06 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $2350.54  (CHANGED)
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1483.94 - O: $1587.94 - V: $1811.94 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2733.60 - O: $2973.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3538.12 - O: $4042.12


----------



## pclvnmcky88

I'm waiting for the 1/13/2020 4-night to come on military discount! I see it on the CAN discounts, but it's not on GT status or anything else yet. When do you think we might see it come out? Last year it was out in July!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2148.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1578.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02  (CHANGED)
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.02 - O: $1924.02 - V: $2012.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - O: $3102.42 - V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 - O: $3275.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $3020.20 - O: $3300.20 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1441.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2030.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 
12/06/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2143.36 - O: $2431.36 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3972.12 - O: $4588.12 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1746.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1962.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1752.74 - V: $1914.74 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3222.54 - O: $3243.54 - V: $3653.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2960.70 - O: $3118.20 - V: $3958.20  (CHANGED)
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2088.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - V: $3563.18  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - V: $3143.18  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02  (CHANGED)
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1692.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - O: $2976.24 - V: $3284.24  (CHANGED)
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38 - V: $3107.38  (CHANGED)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38  (NEW)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3135.04 - O: $3247.04 - V: $3429.04  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02  (CHANGED)
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - V: $4050.70  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2966.16 - O: $3050.16 - V: $3456.16 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14  (NEW)
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 - V: $3328.20 
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, I: $2684.20 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2817.06 - O: $3165.06 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $2350.54 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1483.94 - O: $1587.94 - V: $1811.94 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2733.60 - O: $2973.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3538.12 - O: $4042.12


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2148.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1578.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.02 - O: $1776.02 - V: $1896.02  (NEW)
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.02 - O: $1924.02 - V: $2012.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - O: $3102.42 - V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42  (CHANGED)
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 - O: $3275.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3109.14 - O: $3221.14 - V: $3431.14  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
10/17/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2550.26 - O: $2830.26 - V: $3160.26 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New York, O: $3300.20  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1507.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94  (CHANGED)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2030.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1667.94 - O: $1787.94 - V: $2043.94  (NEW)
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2761.68  (CHANGED)
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 
12/06/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $2431.36  (CHANGED)
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3972.12 - O: $4588.12 
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, I: $1867.74 - O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74  (NEW)
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1746.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1962.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1722.74 - O: $1752.74 - V: $1914.74  (CHANGED)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3222.54 - O: $3243.54 - V: $3653.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, O: $3118.20 - V: $3538.20  (CHANGED)
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10  (CHANGED)
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - V: $3563.18 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - V: $3143.18 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02  (CHANGED)
11/25/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2772.02 - O: $2932.02 - V: $3132.02  (NEW)
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1692.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1892.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $1972.02  (NEW)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - O: $2976.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38 - V: $3107.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3135.04 - O: $3247.04 - V: $3429.04 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/15/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1422.02  (NEW)
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02  (CHANGED)
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1632.02  (NEW)
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1512.02 - O: $1572.02 - V: $1662.02  (NEW)
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1692.02 - V: $1772.02  (NEW)
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1772.02 - V: $1852.02  (NEW)
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1732.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1932.02  (NEW)
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - O: $3570.70 - V: $4050.70  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 - V: $2962.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2966.16 - O: $3050.16 - V: $3456.16 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, V: $3328.20  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - V: $2255.80  (CHANGED)
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1363.94 - V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2817.06 - O: $3165.06 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $2350.54 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1483.94 - O: $1587.94 - V: $1811.94 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2733.60 - O: $2973.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $3538.12 - O: $4042.12 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44 - V: $3352.44  (NEW)


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Do you think the 1/13/2020 4-night out of Port Canaveral will go on military discount soon?


----------



## Quellman

pclvnmcky88 said:


> Do you think the 1/13/2020 4-night out of Port Canaveral will go on military discount soon?


Isn't this the one right after marathon weekend? Could be difficult since they may still be enticing those who need the Run Disney Medal.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Quellman said:


> Isn't this the one right after marathon weekend? Could be difficult since they may still be enticing those who need the Run Disney Medal.



Yes it is! I'm running the Marathon and want to do the Castaway Cay Challenge. The same cruise (after marathon weekend) went on military discount in July 2018 for January 2019 so it's been there before! But I'm worried now, with the marathon selling out if it will actually go on discount. With the way things are going, it looks like it could be at least two more weeks before we'd see it, but I'm trying to get an idea of how likely it is.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2148.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02 - V: $1752.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1578.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02  (CHANGED)
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.02 - O: $1776.02 - V: $1896.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.02 - O: $1924.02 - V: $2012.02 
12/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.02 - O: $1668.02 - V: $1698.02  (NEW)
12/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1476.02 - O: $1542.02 - V: $1656.02  (NEW)
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1872.02 - O: $1986.02 - V: $2130.02  (NEW)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - O: $3102.42 - V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 - O: $3275.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3109.14 - O: $3221.14 - V: $3431.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1507.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2030.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1667.94 - O: $1787.94 - V: $2043.94 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 - V: $4213.60  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1945.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4588.12 - V: $5806.12  (CHANGED)
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, I: $1867.74 - O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1746.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1962.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1722.74 - O: $1752.74 - V: $1914.74 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3225.98 - V: $3635.48  (CHANGED)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2565.68 - O: $2775.68 - V: $3300.68  (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3143.18  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2092.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/25/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2772.02 - O: $2932.02 - V: $3132.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1692.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1892.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $1972.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - O: $2976.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38 - V: $3107.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48  (CHANGED)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $2080.54  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/21/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2028.02 
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506.02 - O: $1524.02 - V: $1548.02 
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/15/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1422.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1632.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1512.02 - O: $1572.02 - V: $1662.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1692.02 - V: $1772.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1772.02 - V: $1852.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1732.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1932.02 
10/19/2019 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Halloween on the High Seas Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3154.70 - O: $3570.70 - V: $4050.70 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 - O: $2738.42  (CHANGED)
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2966.16 - O: $3050.16 - V: $3456.16 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24  (NEW)
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2962.48 - O: $3046.48 - V: $3298.48  (NEW)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1465.94  (CHANGED)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2817.06 - O: $3165.06 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1483.94 - O: $1587.94 - V: $1811.94 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2733.60  (CHANGED)
10/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2145.68 - O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2425.68 - V: $2747.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1595.26 - O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4042.12  (CHANGED)
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44 - V: $3352.44


----------



## Magical_Suitcase

In general, do the discounts happen after the paid in full date has passed?  

Thanks!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Magical_Suitcase said:


> In general, do the discounts happen after the paid in full date has passed?
> 
> Thanks!



About 90% of the time. November 7th is my paid in full date for my March 6th cruise. 
Most sales listed here are for cruises before that. There are a few exceptions for the FLR and CAN rates, there are already August 2020 dates.


----------



## vertigo235

Magical_Suitcase said:


> In general, do the discounts happen after the paid in full date has passed?
> 
> Thanks!



In general yes, there are exceptions.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

So I'm incredibly confused! Everything has literally jumped up at least $200 on the January 13, 2020 4-night cruise since I looked two days ago! Is this possible? Does this mean they are getting ready to put it on discount?


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Nevermind! The TA site is apparently screwed up, I checked the normal site and the prices are still the same


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - O: $1722.02  (CHANGED)
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1668.02 - O: $1820.02 - V: $1940.02  (CHANGED)
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1482.02 - V: $1578.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.02 - O: $1776.02 - V: $1896.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.02 - O: $1924.02 - V: $2012.02 
12/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.02 - O: $1668.02 - V: $1698.02 
12/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1476.02 - O: $1542.02 - V: $1656.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1872.02 - O: $1986.02 - V: $2130.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - V: $3466.42  (CHANGED)
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3109.14 - O: $3221.14 - V: $3431.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, O: $3300.20 - V: $3748.20 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1507.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2030.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1667.94 - O: $1787.94 - V: $2043.94 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 - V: $4213.60 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2761.68  (CHANGED)
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4588.12 - V: $5806.12 
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, I: $1867.74 - O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1746.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1962.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1722.74 - O: $1752.74 - V: $1914.74 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3225.98 - V: $3635.48 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2670.68 - V: $3668.18  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/25/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2772.02 - O: $2932.02 - V: $3132.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1692.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1892.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $1972.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $2052.02  (NEW)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - O: $2976.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38 - V: $3107.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $2080.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/15/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1422.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1632.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1512.02 - O: $1572.02 - V: $1662.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1692.02 - V: $1772.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1772.02 - V: $1852.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1732.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1932.02 
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42  (CHANGED)
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2966.16 - O: $3050.16 - V: $3456.16 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2962.48 - O: $3046.48 - V: $3298.48 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80  (CHANGED)
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2817.06 - O: $3165.06 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1483.94 - O: $1587.94 - V: $1811.94 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2733.60 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2425.68  (CHANGED)
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26  (CHANGED)
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4042.12 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44 - V: $3352.44


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
10/25/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02  (CHANGED)
10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1668.02 - O: $1820.02 - V: $1940.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1482.02 - V: $1578.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - O: $1828.02 - V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.02 - O: $1776.02 - V: $1896.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.02 - O: $1924.02 - V: $2012.02 
12/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.02 - O: $1668.02 - V: $1698.02 
12/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1542.02 - V: $1656.02  (CHANGED)
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1872.02 - O: $1986.02 - V: $2130.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1684.74 - O: $1756.74 - V: $1916.74  (NEW)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 - V: $3172.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 - O: $3158.24 - V: $3494.24  (CHANGED)
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3109.14 - O: $3221.14 - V: $3431.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3290.32 - O: $3374.32 - V: $3640.32 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, V: $3748.20  (CHANGED)
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, V: $1976.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1507.94 - O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2030.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1667.94 - O: $1787.94 - V: $2043.94 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 - V: $4213.60 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68  (CHANGED)
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 - V: $4313.82  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1891.90 - O: $2099.90 - V: $2379.90  (NEW)
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4588.12 - V: $5806.12 
01/03/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2429.86 - O: $2753.86 - V: $3197.86  (NEW)
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, I: $1867.74 - O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2800.98 - O: $3164.98  (NEW)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98  (CHANGED)
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98  (CHANGED)
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1746.02 - V: $1884.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1962.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1722.74 - O: $1752.74 - V: $1914.74 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3225.98 - V: $3635.48 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, V: $3668.18  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/25/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2772.02 - O: $2932.02 - V: $3132.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1692.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1892.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $1972.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $2052.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1764.02 - O: $1872.02 - V: $2022.02  (NEW)
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - O: $2976.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38 - V: $3107.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2053.60 - O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2913.60 - O: $3173.60 - V: $3693.60  (CHANGED)
12/26/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2491.94 - O: $2851.94 - V: $3483.94  (NEW)
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1871.26 - O: $2081.26  (NEW)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    10/28/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02 
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/15/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1422.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1632.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1512.02 - O: $1572.02 - V: $1662.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1692.02 - V: $1772.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1772.02 - V: $1852.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1732.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1932.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1650.02 - O: $1752.02 - V: $1872.02  (NEW)
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2391.38 - V: $2691.38 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2626.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2966.16 - O: $3050.16 - V: $3456.16 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2962.48 - O: $3046.48 - V: $3298.48 
10/27/2019 Disney Magic, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from New York, V: $3328.20 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, V: $1876.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80  (CHANGED)
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2817.06 - O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06  (CHANGED)
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1710.54 - O: $1960.54 - V: $2350.54  (CHANGED)
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1483.94 - O: $1587.94 - V: $1811.94 
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4042.12 - V: $5148.12  (CHANGED)
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44 - V: $3352.44 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2632.98 - O: $2968.98 - V: $3528.98  (NEW)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2692.68 - O: $3028.68 - V: $3588.68  (NEW)


----------



## Justacruiser

Thank you Vertigo235, I am using your last entry to recognize my SLEEPER RATES

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, V: $1976.14 (CHANGED)
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 (CHANGED)
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, I: $1867.74 - O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74


*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3114.38


*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents


*

*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2691.38 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, V: $1876.14 (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, O: $1895.80
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1710.54 - O: $1960.54
10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2425.68 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $2025.26 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44


----------



## vertigo235

@Justacruiser I'm sure I could produce a sleeper rate report as well, what are the rules we would like to use?

I wasn't sure before if a GT rate would also be a sleeper rate or not.


----------



## Justacruiser

I have a standard rate of the following PP/PN (Per Person/Per Night)

Inside - $175
Oceanview - $200
Verandah - $225

Example:  
Oceanview/7 Nights x 2 = $2,800
Verandah/14-Nights x 2 = $6,300

When i started the SLEEPER RATES they were $150, $175 and $200 respectively.  Moved the rates up the present amounts.

Any room with any discount rate within the category will make the report.  Some cruises like the Panama Canal MAY have SLEEPER RATES without any discount.  I list those also.

Thanks for all you do with this thread vertigo235


----------



## vertigo235

OK let me dig up what I had started, I had some unfinished work there so it shouldn't take much to finish it up I think.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Justacruiser said:


> When i started the SLEEPER RATES they were $150, $175 and $200 respectively.  Moved the rates up the present amounts.
> 
> Any room with any discount rate within the category will make the report.  Some cruises like the Panama Canal MAY have SLEEPER RATES without any discount.  I list those also.



Where do you usually post these?


----------



## vertigo235

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Where do you usually post these?



 lol, right here, @Justacruiser is the original contributor to this thread!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

vertigo235 said:


> lol, right here, @Justacruiser is the original contributor to this thread!


Ah! I didn't realize that.


----------



## Caesar312

Ok I'll bite, what is a SLEEPER rate?


----------



## Angeejoe

Justacruiser said:


> Thank you Vertigo235, I am using your last entry to recognize my SLEEPER RATES
> 
> **GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
> 11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, V: $1976.14 (CHANGED)
> 10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2439.68 - O: $2761.68 (CHANGED)
> 11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12
> 01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, I: $1867.74 - O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74
> 
> 
> *CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
> 01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3114.38
> 
> 
> *FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
> 10/27/2019 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Halloween on the High Seas Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2691.38
> 11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, V: $1876.14 (CHANGED)
> 11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, O: $1895.80
> 12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92
> 12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1710.54 - O: $1960.54
> 10/27/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Halloween on the High Seas Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, O: $2425.68
> 11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $2025.26
> 01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44





Justacruiser said:


> I have a standard rate of the following PP/PN (Per Person/Per Night)
> 
> Inside - $175
> Oceanview - $200
> Verandah - $225
> 
> Example:
> Oceanview/7 Nights x 2 = $2,800
> Verandah/14-Nights x 2 = $6,300
> 
> When i started the SLEEPER RATES they were $150, $175 and $200 respectively.  Moved the rates up the present amounts.
> 
> Any room with any discount rate within the category will make the report.  Some cruises like the Panama Canal MAY have SLEEPER RATES without any discount.  I list those also.
> 
> Thanks for all you do with this thread vertigo235



Thank you so much for brining the Sleeper Rates back!  What I loved about them was if it wasn’t a GT rate, I could use my placeholder discount!  

Or if they were further out, nice to plan & budget for them.  Have you seen any great rates past January 2020?

Thanks again!


----------



## vertigo235

Caesar312 said:


> Ok I'll bite, what is a SLEEPER rate?



Rates that are a good value, basically below the per person per night threshold as outlined above by Justacruiser.


----------



## vertigo235

Edit: Never mind...  Will work on this again later.


----------



## vertigo235

hah I just noticed this includes old rates too, yeah need to work on this


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1578.02  (CHANGED)
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.02 - V: $1996.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02  (CHANGED)
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.02 - O: $1776.02 - V: $1896.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.02 - O: $1924.02 - V: $2012.02 
12/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.02 - O: $1668.02 - V: $1698.02 
12/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1542.02 - V: $1656.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1872.02 - O: $1986.02 - V: $2130.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1748.74 - V: $1908.74  (CHANGED)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42  (CHANGED)
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 - O: $3158.24 - V: $3494.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3109.14 - O: $3221.14 - V: $3431.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38  (CHANGED)
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3779.04 - O: $3905.04 - V: $4129.04 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - O: $2135.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1531.94 - V: $1555.94  (CHANGED)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2985.06 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2030.54 - O: $2200.54 - V: $2650.54 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1667.94 - O: $1787.94 - V: $2043.94 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 - V: $4213.60 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5058.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 - V: $4313.82 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1891.90 - O: $2099.90 - V: $2379.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4588.12 - V: $5806.12 
01/03/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2429.86 - O: $2753.86 - V: $3197.86 
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, I: $1867.74 - O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2800.98 - O: $3164.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.02 - O: $1746.02 - V: $1884.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1962.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1722.74  (CHANGED)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3225.98 - V: $3635.48 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/25/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2772.02 - O: $2932.02 - V: $3132.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1692.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1892.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $1972.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $2052.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1764.02 - O: $1872.02 - V: $2022.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2738.42  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, O: $2976.24 - V: $3284.24  (CHANGED)
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38 - V: $3107.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38  (NEW)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3165.06 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1820.54 - O: $2080.54 - V: $2500.54 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2053.60 - O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3173.60 - V: $3693.60  (CHANGED)
12/26/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2491.94 - O: $2851.94 - V: $3483.94 
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1871.26 - O: $2081.26 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    11/01/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1398.02 
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/15/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1422.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1632.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1512.02 - O: $1572.02 - V: $1662.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1692.02 - V: $1772.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1772.02 - V: $1852.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1732.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1932.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1650.02 - O: $1752.02 - V: $1872.02 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2738.42  (CHANGED)
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2966.16 - O: $3050.16 - V: $3456.16 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24  (CHANGED)
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2962.48 - O: $3046.48 - V: $3298.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38  (NEW)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - O: $1895.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2817.06 - O: $3165.06 - V: $3657.06 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1710.54 - O: $1960.54 - V: $2350.54 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1483.94 - O: $1587.94 - V: $1811.94 
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3938.12 - O: $4498.12 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4042.12 - V: $5148.12 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44 - V: $3352.44 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2632.98 - O: $2968.98 - V: $3528.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2692.68 - O: $3028.68 - V: $3588.68


----------



## BarlowFamily

vertigo235 said:


> Availability sheet updated.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...6I6WPiGAXpmAtfUAtIubYph_bHlyEHHwv1uTH/pubhtml


No pressure here, I appreciate any updates you post...this availability sheet is awesome! Is there anyway a mediocre Disney Cruiser like myself can access this info?? I would love to be able to check the availability for a few cruises I'm keeping an eye on right before and right after the PIF dates (without bugging you of course).


----------



## vertigo235

BarlowFamily said:


> No pressure here, I appreciate any updates you post...this availability sheet is awesome! Is there anyway a mediocre Disney Cruiser like myself can access this info?? I would love to be able to check the availability for a few cruises I'm keeping an eye on right before and right after the PIF dates (without bugging you of course).



Not that I know of


----------



## BarlowFamily

vertigo235 said:


> Not that I know of


Okie dokie. Then, whenever you are able to update the availability sheet I would great appreciate it!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1996.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02  (CHANGED)
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - O: $1704.02 - V: $1836.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.02 - O: $1776.02 - V: $1896.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.02 - O: $1924.02 - V: $2012.02 
12/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.02 - O: $1668.02 - V: $1698.02 
12/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1476.02 - O: $1542.02 - V: $1656.02  (CHANGED)
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1872.02 - O: $1986.02 - V: $2130.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1748.74 - V: $1908.74 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/02/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.42 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - V: $3466.42 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 - O: $2892.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 - V: $6189.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 - O: $3158.24 - V: $3494.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3109.14 - O: $3221.14 - V: $3431.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 - V: $4111.48  (CHANGED)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1546.14 - O: $1636.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1555.94  (CHANGED)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2974.56  (CHANGED)
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2020.04 - O: $2190.04 - V: $2640.04  (CHANGED)
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1667.94 - O: $1787.94 - V: $2043.94 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 - V: $4213.60 
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1981.26  (NEW)
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1563.24 - O: $1771.24 - V: $1979.24  (NEW)
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5047.62  (CHANGED)
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 - V: $4313.82 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1891.90 - O: $2099.90 - V: $2379.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4577.62 - V: $5795.62  (CHANGED)
01/03/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2419.36 - O: $2743.36 - V: $3187.36  (CHANGED)
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1739.90 - O: $1987.90 - V: $2211.90  (NEW)
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, I: $1867.74 - O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2800.98 - O: $3164.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2447.02 - O: $2759.02 - V: $3287.02  (NEW)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1884.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1962.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3292.88  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3225.98 - V: $3635.48 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3710.98  (NEW)
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2768.02 - O: $3074.02 - V: $3623.02  (NEW)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/25/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2772.02 - V: $3132.02  (CHANGED)
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1692.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1892.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $1972.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $2052.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1764.02 - O: $1872.02 - V: $2022.02 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 - V: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, O: $2976.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38 - V: $3107.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3154.56  (CHANGED)
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1810.04 - O: $2070.04 - V: $2490.04  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2053.60 - O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3173.60 - V: $3693.60 
12/26/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2491.94 - O: $2851.94 - V: $3483.94 
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1871.26 - O: $2081.26 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1909.48 - O: $2129.48 - V: $2349.48  (NEW)
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50  (NEW)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2051.14 - O: $2351.14 - V: $2601.14  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36  (NEW)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1812.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/15/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1422.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1632.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1512.02 - O: $1572.02 - V: $1662.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1692.02 - V: $1772.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1772.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1852.02  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1732.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1932.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1650.02 - O: $1752.02 - V: $1872.02 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2966.16 - O: $3050.16 - V: $3456.16 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2962.48 - O: $3046.48 - V: $3298.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38  (NEW)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2806.56 - O: $3154.56 - V: $3646.56  (CHANGED)
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1700.04 - O: $1950.04 - V: $2340.04  (CHANGED)
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1483.94 - O: $1587.94 - V: $1811.94 
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1761.26 - O: $1961.26  (NEW)
11/03/2019 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, O: $1795.26 - V: $2025.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3927.62 - O: $4487.62  (CHANGED)
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4042.12 - V: $5137.62  (CHANGED)
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1531.90 - O: $1747.90 - V: $1947.90  (NEW)
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44 - V: $3352.44 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2632.98 - O: $2968.98 - V: $3528.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2692.68 - O: $3028.68 - V: $3588.68


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1996.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.02 - O: $1852.02 - V: $2020.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1836.02  (CHANGED)
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.02 - O: $1776.02 - V: $1896.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.02 - O: $1924.02 - V: $2012.02 
12/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.02 - O: $1668.02 - V: $1698.02 
12/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1476.02 - V: $1656.02  (CHANGED)
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1872.02 - O: $1986.02 - V: $2130.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1748.74 - V: $1908.74 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3466.42  (CHANGED)
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42  (CHANGED)
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88  (CHANGED)
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 - O: $3275.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 - V: $3494.24  (CHANGED)
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3109.14 - O: $3221.14 - V: $3431.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 - V: $4111.48 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, O: $1636.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - V: $2555.80  (CHANGED)
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2974.56 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2020.04 - O: $2190.04 - V: $2640.04 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1667.94 - O: $1787.94  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 - V: $4213.60 
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1981.26 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1563.24 - O: $1771.24 - V: $1979.24 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5047.62 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 - V: $4313.82 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1891.90 - O: $2099.90 - V: $2379.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4577.62 - V: $5795.62 
01/03/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2419.36 - O: $2743.36 - V: $3187.36 
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1739.90 - O: $1987.90 - V: $2211.90 
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74  (CHANGED)
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2800.98 - O: $3164.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2447.02 - O: $2759.02 - V: $3287.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1884.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1962.02 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3292.88 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3225.98 - V: $3635.48 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3857.98  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02 
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - O: $1716.02 - V: $1892.02 
11/25/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2772.02 - O: $2932.02 - V: $3132.02  (CHANGED)
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1692.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1892.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $1972.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $2052.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1764.02 - O: $1872.02 - V: $2022.02 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88  (CHANGED)
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - O: $2976.24 - V: $3284.24  (CHANGED)
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38 - V: $3107.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3154.56 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1810.04 - O: $2070.04 - V: $2490.04 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2053.60 - O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3173.60 - V: $3693.60 
12/26/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2491.94 - O: $2851.94 - V: $3483.94 
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1871.26 - O: $2081.26 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1909.48 - O: $2129.48 - V: $2349.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2051.14 - O: $2351.14 - V: $2601.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
11/04/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1812.02  (CHANGED)
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/15/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1422.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1652.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1632.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1512.02 - O: $1572.02 - V: $1662.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1692.02 - V: $1772.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1772.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1852.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1732.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1932.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1650.02 - O: $1752.02 - V: $1872.02 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2966.16 - O: $3050.16 - V: $3456.16 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24  (CHANGED)
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2962.48 - O: $3046.48 - V: $3298.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - V: $2255.80  (CHANGED)
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2806.56 - O: $3154.56 - V: $3646.56 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1700.04 - O: $1950.04 - V: $2340.04 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1483.94 - O: $1587.94 - V: $1811.94 
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1761.26 - O: $1961.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3927.62 - O: $4487.62 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $5137.62  (CHANGED)
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1531.90 - O: $1747.90 - V: $1947.90 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44 - V: $3352.44 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2632.98 - O: $2968.98 - V: $3528.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2692.68 - O: $3028.68 - V: $3588.68


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.02 - V: $2084.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2020.02  (CHANGED)
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.02 - V: $1836.02  (CHANGED)
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.02 - O: $1776.02 - V: $1896.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1788.02 - O: $1924.02 - V: $2012.02 
12/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.02 - O: $1668.02 - V: $1698.02 
12/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1476.02 - O: $1542.02 - V: $1656.02  (CHANGED)
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1872.02 - O: $1986.02 - V: $2130.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1748.74 - V: $1908.74 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/16/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2976.42 - O: $3102.42 - V: $3466.42  (CHANGED)
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - O: $3246.16 - V: $3666.16 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 - V: $3494.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3109.14 - O: $3221.14 - V: $3431.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 - V: $4111.48 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
11/10/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from New York ending in San Juan, I: $1546.14 - O: $1636.14  (CHANGED)
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $2035.80 - V: $2555.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1555.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2974.56 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2020.04 - O: $2190.04 - V: $2640.04 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1667.94 - O: $1787.94 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 - V: $4213.60 
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1981.26 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1563.24 - O: $1771.24 - V: $1979.24 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36  (NEW)
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, O: $5047.62 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 - V: $4313.82 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1891.90 - O: $2099.90 - V: $2379.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, O: $4577.62 - V: $5795.62 
01/03/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2419.36 - O: $2743.36 - V: $3187.36 
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1739.90 - O: $1987.90 - V: $2211.90 
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2800.98 - O: $3164.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2447.02 - O: $2759.02 - V: $3287.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1704.02 - V: $1962.02 
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1722.74 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3292.88 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3225.98 - V: $3635.48 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1579.94 - O: $1687.94 - V: $1927.94 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2058.60 - O: $2208.60 - V: $2666.10 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3857.98 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1612.02 - V: $1892.02  (CHANGED)
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1892.02  (CHANGED)
11/25/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2772.02 - O: $2932.02 - V: $3132.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1692.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1892.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $1972.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1892.02 - O: $1932.02 - V: $2052.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1764.02 - O: $1872.02 - V: $2022.02 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5279.88 - O: $5475.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - V: $3359.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - O: $2976.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38 - V: $3107.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3154.56 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2184.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1810.04 - O: $2070.04 - V: $2490.04 
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2053.60 - O: $2203.60 - V: $2663.60 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3173.60 - V: $3693.60 
12/26/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2491.94 - O: $2851.94 - V: $3483.94 
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1871.26 - O: $2081.26 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1909.48 - O: $2129.48 - V: $2349.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2051.14 - O: $2351.14 - V: $2601.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    11/11/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - V: $1812.02 
11/15/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1422.02 
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1812.02  (CHANGED)
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1632.02 
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1512.02 - O: $1572.02 - V: $1662.02 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1572.02 - O: $1692.02 - V: $1772.02 
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1772.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1852.02 
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1732.02 - O: $1812.02 - V: $1932.02 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1650.02 - O: $1752.02 - V: $1872.02 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3050.16 - V: $3456.16  (CHANGED)
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - V: $3359.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2878.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2962.48 - O: $3046.48 - V: $3298.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
11/15/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan ending in Miami, I: $1805.80 - V: $2255.80 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1465.94 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2806.56 - O: $3154.56 - V: $3646.56 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1297.78 - O: $1393.78 - V: $1609.78 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1694.92 - O: $1844.92 - V: $2054.92 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1700.04 - O: $1950.04 - V: $2340.04 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1483.94 - O: $1587.94 - V: $1811.94 
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1761.26 - O: $1961.26 
11/08/2019 Disney Wonder, 14-Night Very Merrytime Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise from San Diego ending in Galveston, I: $3927.62 - O: $4487.62 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $5137.62 
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1531.90 - O: $1747.90 - V: $1947.90 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44 - V: $3352.44 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2632.98 - O: $2968.98 - V: $3528.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2692.68 - O: $3028.68 - V: $3588.68


----------



## SL6827

I looked up the 4-night cruises for 12/2 and 1/13 and those are a great price.  Both dates allowed four people in one VGT.  Cruises like this will probably be the only times we will get to get back to Disney cruising.  (cruises where a lot of people will just not take their kids out of school for) I have never cruised in the cold months, but that is probably when we will be able to afford them in the future.  The pricing of Disney is just out of control.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1748.08 - O: $1860.08 - V: $2028.08  (CHANGED)
11/22/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1712.08  (CHANGED)
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.08 - O: $1784.08 - V: $1904.08  (CHANGED)
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1796.08 - O: $1932.08 - V: $2020.08  (CHANGED)
12/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1640.08 - O: $1676.08 - V: $1706.08  (CHANGED)
12/13/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1484.08  (CHANGED)
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1880.08 - O: $1994.08 - V: $2138.08  (CHANGED)
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1696.78  (CHANGED)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3148.16 - V: $3666.16  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14 - O: $3275.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3494.24  (CHANGED)
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3109.14 - O: $3221.14 - V: $3431.14 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3383.48 - O: $3425.48 - V: $3859.48  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 - V: $4111.48 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1564.00  (CHANGED)
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $2640.04  (CHANGED)
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1676.00 - O: $1956.00 - V: $2052.00  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - O: $3373.60 - V: $4213.60 
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1981.26 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1574.24 - O: $1782.24 - V: $2102.24  (CHANGED)
01/23/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1495.00 - O: $1639.00 - V: $1799.00  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3823.82 - V: $4313.82  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1891.90 - O: $2099.90 - V: $2379.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $5795.62  (CHANGED)
01/03/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2419.36 - O: $2743.36 - V: $3187.36 
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1739.90 - O: $1987.90 - V: $2211.90 
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2811.98 - O: $3175.98  (CHANGED)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2860.68 - O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2447.02 - O: $2759.02 - V: $3287.02 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2246.62 - O: $2586.62 - V: $3216.62  (NEW)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1836.06 - O: $1902.06 - V: $2070.06  (NEW)
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1854.06 - O: $1938.06 - V: $2082.06  (NEW)
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1910.06 - O: $1982.06 - V: $2138.06  (NEW)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3240.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3225.98 - V: $3635.48 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22  (NEW)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1588.00  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2066.66 - O: $2216.66 - V: $2674.16  (CHANGED)
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1701.86 - O: $1923.86 - V: $2271.86  (NEW)
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1860.12 - O: $2100.12 - V: $2490.12 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3868.98  (CHANGED)
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2136.62 - O: $2451.62 - V: $3051.62  (NEW)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1620.08 - O: $1724.08 - V: $1900.08  (CHANGED)
11/25/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.08 - O: $2940.08 - V: $3140.08  (CHANGED)
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1700.08 - O: $1820.08 - V: $1900.08  (CHANGED)
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1900.08 - O: $1940.08 - V: $1980.08  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1900.08 - O: $1940.08 - V: $2060.08  (CHANGED)
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1772.08 - O: $1880.08 - V: $2030.08  (CHANGED)
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, O: $2976.24 - V: $3284.24  (CHANGED)
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38 - V: $3107.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2927.14 - O: $3039.14 - V: $3235.14  (NEW)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38  (NEW)
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3537.48 - V: $3859.48  (NEW)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3154.56 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1852.98 - V: $2192.98  (CHANGED)
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $2490.04  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2061.66 - O: $2211.66 - V: $2671.66  (CHANGED)
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $3693.60  (CHANGED)
12/26/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2500.00 - O: $2860.00 - V: $3492.00  (CHANGED)
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $2081.26  (CHANGED)
01/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1913.40 - O: $2063.40 - V: $2533.40  (NEW)
01/18/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1883.66 - O: $2073.66  (NEW)
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1920.48 - O: $2140.48 - V: $2360.48  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1901.50 - O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50  (CHANGED)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14 - V: $2612.14  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
11/18/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1580.08 - O: $1660.08 - V: $1820.08  (CHANGED)
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1520.08 - O: $1580.08 - V: $1670.08  (CHANGED)
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1580.08 - O: $1700.08 - V: $1780.08  (CHANGED)
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1780.08 - O: $1820.08 - V: $1860.08  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1740.08 - O: $1820.08 - V: $1940.08  (CHANGED)
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1658.08 - O: $1760.08 - V: $1880.08  (CHANGED)
01/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1624.78 - O: $1704.78 - V: $1784.78  (NEW)
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2966.16 - V: $3456.16  (CHANGED)
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - O: $3093.14 - V: $3359.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24  (CHANGED)
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2962.48 - O: $3046.48 - V: $3298.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38  (NEW)
11/20/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1474.00  (CHANGED)
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3154.56 - V: $3646.56  (CHANGED)
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1305.84 - O: $1401.84 - V: $1617.84  (CHANGED)
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1852.98 - V: $2062.98  (CHANGED)
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $2340.04  (CHANGED)
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1492.00  (CHANGED)
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $1961.26  (CHANGED)
01/18/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1773.66 - O: $1953.66 - V: $2283.66  (NEW)
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1810.48 - O: $2010.48  (NEW)
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $5137.62 
01/03/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2119.36 - O: $2419.36 - V: $2839.36  (NEW)
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1531.90 - O: $1747.90 - V: $1947.90 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44 - V: $3352.44 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2643.98 - O: $2979.98 - V: $3539.98  (CHANGED)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2692.68 - V: $3588.68  (CHANGED)


----------



## Dreams&wishes

When do you think we will start seeing May GT rates? Thanks


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1736.08  (CHANGED)
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1932.08 - V: $2020.08  (CHANGED)
12/06/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1640.08 - O: $1676.08 - V: $1706.08 
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1994.08 - V: $2138.08  (CHANGED)
12/27/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2684.08 - O: $2822.08 - V: $2960.08  (NEW)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
11/30/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2766.42 
12/21/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $5615.88 - O: $5825.88 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3191.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 - V: $3494.24  (CHANGED)
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 - O: $3228.48 - V: $3494.48 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3383.48 - O: $3425.48 - V: $3859.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48  (CHANGED)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $2190.04 - V: $2640.04  (CHANGED)
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1676.00 - O: $1956.00 - V: $2052.00 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $3093.60 - V: $4213.60  (CHANGED)
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1981.26 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1574.24 - O: $1782.24 - V: $2102.24 
01/23/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1495.00 - O: $1735.00 - V: $1895.00  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2030.48 - O: $2270.48  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3333.82 - O: $3823.82 - V: $4313.82  (CHANGED)
12/06/2019 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $2816.86  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1891.90 - O: $2099.90 - V: $2379.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $5795.62 
01/03/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2419.36 - O: $2743.36 - V: $3187.36 
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1739.90 - O: $1987.90 - V: $2211.90 
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, O: $2059.74 - V: $2491.74 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 - O: $2862.44 - V: $3828.44  (CHANGED)
01/26/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2680.58 - O: $2890.58 
02/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from San Juan ending in New Orleans, I: $1558.72 - O: $1698.72 - V: $2118.72  (NEW)
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2811.98 - O: $3175.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3840.68  (CHANGED)
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2447.02 - O: $2759.02 - V: $3287.02 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2246.62 - O: $2586.62 - V: $3216.62 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1836.06 - O: $1902.06 - V: $2070.06 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1854.06 - O: $1938.06 - V: $2082.06 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1910.06 - O: $1982.06 - V: $2138.06 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88 - V: $3114.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2914.88 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3261.38  (CHANGED)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3225.98 - V: $3635.48 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1588.00 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1701.86 - O: $1923.86 - V: $2271.86 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1856.50 - O: $2096.50 - V: $2486.50  (CHANGED)
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1656.60 - O: $1824.60 - V: $2154.60 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3868.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2867.68 - O: $3235.18  (CHANGED)
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2136.62 - O: $2451.62 - V: $3051.62 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    11/25/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2780.08 - O: $2940.08 - V: $3140.08 
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1820.08 - V: $1900.08  (CHANGED)
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1900.08 - V: $1980.08  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1940.08 - V: $2060.08  (CHANGED)
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1880.08 - V: $2030.08  (CHANGED)
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - V: $3359.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, O: $2976.24 - V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38 - V: $3107.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2927.14 - O: $3039.14 - V: $3235.14 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3154.56 
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1852.98 - V: $2192.98 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $2490.04 
12/21/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $3693.60 
12/26/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2500.00 - O: $2860.00  (CHANGED)
01/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1913.40 - V: $2533.40  (CHANGED)
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1686.24  (NEW)
01/18/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1883.66 - O: $2073.66 - V: $2433.66  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1920.48 - O: $2140.48 - V: $2360.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1901.50 - O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14 - V: $2612.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
11/29/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1520.08  (CHANGED)
12/02/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1700.08 - V: $1780.08  (CHANGED)
12/09/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1780.08 - V: $1860.08  (CHANGED)
12/16/2019 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1820.08 - V: $1940.08  (CHANGED)
12/20/2019 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1760.08 - V: $1880.08  (CHANGED)
01/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1624.78 - O: $1704.78 - V: $1784.78 
01/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1524.78 - O: $1554.78 - V: $1662.78  (NEW)
01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.78 - O: $1776.78 - V: $1848.78  (NEW)
12/07/2019 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3456.16  (CHANGED)
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3009.14 - V: $3359.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2962.48 - O: $3046.48 - V: $3298.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3233.38 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2927.14 - O: $3039.14 - V: $3235.14  (NEW)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38 
11/23/2019 Disney Magic, 6-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $3154.56 - V: $3646.56 
11/29/2019 Disney Magic, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1401.84 - V: $1617.84  (CHANGED)
12/02/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1852.98 - V: $2062.98 
12/07/2019 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, V: $2340.04 
12/12/2019 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1492.00 
01/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1803.40 - V: $2373.40  (NEW)
01/18/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1773.66 - O: $1953.66 - V: $2283.66 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1810.48 - O: $2010.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1781.50 - O: $1961.50 - V: $2341.50  (NEW)
11/29/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Galveston with 2 stops at Castaway Cay, O: $3403.82 - V: $3823.82 
12/12/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/16/2019 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1675.90 - O: $1859.90 
12/20/2019 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, V: $5137.62 
01/03/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $2119.36 - O: $2419.36  (CHANGED)
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1531.90 - O: $1747.90 - V: $1947.90 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2330.44 - O: $2512.44 - V: $3352.44 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2643.98 - O: $2979.98 - V: $3539.98


----------



## Angeejoe

Anyone see any good deals lately?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Update?


----------



## vertigo235

lol sorry all, I've just been super busy lately, I'll see if I can post some updates


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1920.78  (CHANGED)
01/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1840.78 - V: $1992.78  (NEW)
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2192.98  (NEW)
02/24/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2096.98 - O: $2112.98 - V: $2200.98  (NEW)
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1944.98 - O: $2000.98 - V: $2152.98  (NEW)
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2352.98 - O: $2488.98 - V: $2688.98  (NEW)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3494.24  (CHANGED)
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48  (CHANGED)
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3109.14 - O: $3221.14 - V: $3431.14 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3383.48 - O: $3425.48 - V: $3859.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 - V: $4111.48  (CHANGED)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - O: $4722.96 - V: $5170.96  (NEW)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1782.24 - V: $2102.24  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2030.48 - O: $2270.48 - V: $2500.48  (CHANGED)
02/06/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1783.00 - V: $2071.00  (NEW)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2192.14 - O: $2512.14 - V: $2772.14  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1673.86 - O: $1825.86  (NEW)
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2220.50 - V: $2636.50  (NEW)
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1743.78 - O: $1927.78 - V: $2279.78  (NEW)
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2508.86 - O: $2788.86 - V: $3548.86  (NEW)
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1739.90  (CHANGED)
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, I: $1867.74  (CHANGED)
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44  (CHANGED)
02/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from San Juan ending in New Orleans, I: $1558.72  (CHANGED)
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2811.98 - O: $3175.98 - V: $3791.98  (CHANGED)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68  (CHANGED)
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2447.02 - O: $2759.02  (CHANGED)
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1850.64 - O: $1986.64 - V: $2258.64  (NEW)
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96  (CHANGED)
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96  (CHANGED)
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1910.06 - O: $1982.06 - V: $2138.06 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1402.66 - V: $1555.66  (CHANGED)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38  (CHANGED)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3640.38 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3986.88  (CHANGED)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3225.98 - V: $3635.48 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1701.86 - O: $1923.86 - V: $2271.86 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1856.50 - O: $2096.50 - V: $2486.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1651.78 - O: $1819.78 - V: $2149.78  (CHANGED)
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2923.98 - V: $3868.98  (CHANGED)
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3623.02  (CHANGED)
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2076.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24  (CHANGED)
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3233.38  (CHANGED)
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2927.14 - O: $3039.14 - V: $3235.14 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - O: $3150.38 - V: $3402.38  (CHANGED)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96  (NEW)
01/04/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $2081.26 
01/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, V: $2533.40  (CHANGED)
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1686.24 - V: $1886.24  (CHANGED)
01/18/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1883.66 - O: $2073.66  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2140.48 - V: $2360.48  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50  (CHANGED)
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2006.50 - O: $2246.50 - V: $2546.50  (NEW)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14 - V: $2612.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52  (NEW)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
01/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1784.78  (CHANGED)
01/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1524.78 - V: $1662.78  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.78 - O: $1776.78 - V: $1848.78 
02/03/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1640.78 - O: $1680.78 - V: $1848.78  (NEW)
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2064.98 - O: $2224.98 - V: $2416.98  (NEW)
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.98 - O: $1768.98 - V: $1904.98  (NEW)
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - O: $2192.98 - V: $2368.98  (NEW)
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3359.14  (CHANGED)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2962.48  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3233.38  (CHANGED)
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2927.14 - O: $3039.14 - V: $3235.14 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 - V: $3458.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96  (NEW)
01/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, V: $2373.40  (CHANGED)
01/18/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1773.66 - O: $1953.66  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2010.48 - V: $2210.48  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1961.50 - V: $2341.50  (CHANGED)
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1886.50 - O: $2106.50 - V: $2386.50  (NEW)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1942.14 - O: $2222.14 - V: $2452.14  (NEW)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1904.36 - O: $2114.36 - V: $2484.36  (NEW)
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2643.98 - O: $2979.98 - V: $3539.98 
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3383.02  (NEW)
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1642.64 - O: $1754.64  (NEW)


----------



## Angeejoe

Thank you for all you do on this thread @vertigo235 !


----------



## bobbiwoz

vertigo235 said:


> lol sorry all, I've just been super busy lately, I'll see if I can post some updates


That’s so nice of you to do this.  I really appreciate seeing all the prices that are discounted.  Thank you.


----------



## vanjust14

bobbiwoz said:


> That’s so nice of you to do this.  I really appreciate seeing all the prices that are discounted.  Thank you.


Agreed!  I was trying to look them up myself and thought wow, that is a lot of time and effort to put it all together this way.


----------



## PendingPeril

Thanks for this. The discounts you can get for booking last-minute during these non-peak times are pretty crazy. Would be hard to plan, but worth it.


----------



## NoodlesMom

vertigo235 said:


> Updated
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/


 
@vertigo235, would it be possible to get this updated?


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
01/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1840.78  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1800.78 - O: $1904.78 - V: $1968.78  (NEW)
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2192.98 
02/24/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2096.98 - O: $2112.98 - V: $2200.98 
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1944.98 - O: $2000.98 - V: $2152.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.98 - O: $1728.98 - V: $1770.98  (NEW)
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2352.98 - O: $2488.98 - V: $2688.98 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3494.24 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3109.14 - O: $3221.14  (CHANGED)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3383.48 - O: $3425.48 - V: $3859.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48  (CHANGED)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - O: $4722.96 - V: $5170.96 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1662.24 - O: $1782.24 - V: $2102.24  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2030.48 - O: $2270.48 - V: $2500.48 
02/06/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1671.00 - O: $1783.00 - V: $2071.00  (CHANGED)
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2116.50 - O: $2376.50 - V: $2696.50  (NEW)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2192.14 - O: $2512.14 - V: $2772.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1673.86 - O: $1825.86 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2220.50 - V: $2636.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1743.78 - O: $1927.78 - V: $2279.78 
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2508.86 - O: $2788.86 - V: $3548.86 
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1739.90 - V: $2211.90  (CHANGED)
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 
02/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from San Juan ending in New Orleans, I: $1558.72 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2811.98 - O: $3175.98 - V: $3791.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2447.02 - O: $2759.02 - V: $3287.02  (CHANGED)
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1850.64 - O: $1986.64 - V: $2258.64 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1910.06 - O: $1982.06 - V: $2138.06 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66  (CHANGED)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3986.88  (CHANGED)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3225.98 - V: $3635.48 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1701.86 - O: $1923.86 - V: $2271.86 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1856.50 - O: $2096.50 - V: $2486.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1651.78 - O: $1819.78 - V: $2149.78 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3721.98  (CHANGED)
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2076.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - V: $3107.38  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3233.38 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2927.14 - O: $3039.14  (CHANGED)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38  (CHANGED)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38  (CHANGED)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
01/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, V: $2533.40 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1686.24 - V: $1886.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1883.66 - O: $2073.66 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2140.48 - V: $2360.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2006.50 - O: $2246.50 - V: $2546.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14 - V: $2612.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    01/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1784.78 
01/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1524.78 - V: $1662.78 
01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.78 - O: $1776.78 - V: $1848.78 
02/03/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1640.78 - O: $1680.78 - V: $1848.78 
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2064.98 - O: $2224.98 - V: $2416.98 
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.98 - O: $1768.98 - V: $1904.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - O: $2192.98 - V: $2368.98 
01/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3359.14 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3233.38 
02/08/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2927.14 - O: $3039.14  (CHANGED)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38  (CHANGED)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
01/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, V: $2373.40 
01/18/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1773.66 - O: $1953.66 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2010.48 - V: $2210.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1961.50 - V: $2341.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1886.50 - O: $2106.50 - V: $2386.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1942.14 - O: $2222.14 - V: $2452.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1904.36 - O: $2114.36 - V: $2484.36 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2643.98 - O: $2979.98 - V: $3539.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3588.68  (CHANGED)
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1642.64 - O: $1754.64


----------



## vertigo235

NoodlesMom said:


> @vertigo235, would it be possible to get this updated?



updated

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/


----------



## kendall

@vertigo235 , can you update your sheet to include the 01-26-2020 Wonder? It isn’t listed and we’re OGT on that sailing so I am curious..... thanks!


----------



## vertigo235

kendall said:


> @vertigo235 , can you update your sheet to include the 01-26-2020 Wonder? It isn’t listed and we’re OGT on that sailing so I am curious..... thanks!



If it's not listed then I'm guessing it might be full.


----------



## NoodlesMom

vertigo235 said:


> updated
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/


Thank you!


----------



## Coppercoal

Does anyone know if there is a particular time of day Disney releases new FLR Florida resident rates each Monday?


----------



## vertigo235

Coppercoal said:


> Does anyone know if there is a particular time of day Disney releases new FLR Florida resident rates each Monday?



I have not noticed any pattern or time, they will release new discounts pretty much any day of the week throughout the day, multiple changes throughout the day sometimes.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1920.78 
01/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1840.78 - O: $1872.78 - V: $1992.78  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1800.78 - O: $1904.78 - V: $1968.78 
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2192.98 
02/24/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2096.98 - O: $2112.98 - V: $2200.98 
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1944.98 - O: $2000.98 - V: $2152.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.98 - O: $1728.98 - V: $1770.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2352.98 - O: $2488.98 - V: $2688.98 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3046.24 - V: $3494.24  (CHANGED)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3383.48 - V: $3859.48  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - O: $4722.96 - V: $5170.96 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1662.24 - O: $1782.24 - V: $2102.24 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2030.48 - V: $2500.48  (CHANGED)
02/06/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1671.00 - O: $1783.00 - V: $2071.00 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2116.50 - O: $2376.50 - V: $2696.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2192.14 - O: $2512.14 - V: $2772.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1673.86 - O: $1825.86 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2220.50 - V: $2636.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1743.78 - O: $1927.78 - V: $2279.78 
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2508.86 - O: $2788.86 - V: $3548.86 
01/09/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1739.90  (CHANGED)
01/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston ending in San Juan, V: $2491.74  (CHANGED)
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 
02/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from San Juan ending in New Orleans, I: $1558.72 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2811.98 - O: $3175.98 - V: $3791.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2447.02 - O: $2759.02 - V: $3287.02 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1850.64 - O: $1986.64 - V: $2258.64 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1903.96 - O: $1975.96 - V: $2131.96  (CHANGED)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2935.88  (CHANGED)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3986.88 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3204.98 - O: $3393.98 - V: $3635.48  (CHANGED)
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1701.86 - O: $1923.86 - V: $2271.86 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1856.50 - O: $2096.50 - V: $2486.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1651.78 - O: $1819.78 - V: $2149.78 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3721.98 
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2768.02  (CHANGED)
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2076.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 - O: $2939.38  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3233.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - V: $3411.48  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
01/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, V: $2533.40 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1686.24 - V: $1886.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1883.66 - O: $2073.66 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2140.48 - V: $2360.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2006.50 - O: $2246.50 - V: $2546.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14 - V: $2612.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
01/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1704.78 - V: $1784.78  (CHANGED)
01/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1524.78 - V: $1662.78 
01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.78 - O: $1776.78 - V: $1848.78 
02/03/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1640.78 - O: $1680.78 - V: $1848.78 
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2064.98 - O: $2224.98 - V: $2416.98 
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.98 - O: $1768.98 - V: $1904.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - O: $2192.98 - V: $2368.98 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3233.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3164.38 - O: $3276.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - V: $3411.48  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
01/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, V: $2373.40 
01/18/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1773.66 - O: $1953.66 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2010.48 - V: $2210.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1961.50 - V: $2341.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1886.50 - O: $2106.50 - V: $2386.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1942.14 - O: $2222.14 - V: $2452.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1904.36 - O: $2114.36 - V: $2484.36 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, O: $2979.98 - V: $3539.98  (CHANGED)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3588.68 
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2591.02  (CHANGED)
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1642.64 - O: $1754.64


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Any updates? Thanks


----------



## anitag888

Forgive me for asking this because I've never booked this way before, do you grab these on the website or is it better to book via agent? And I'm assuming this is the price for 2, correct? TIA!


----------



## Coppercoal

anitag888 said:


> Forgive me for asking this because I've never booked this way before, do you grab these on the website or is it better to book via agent? And I'm assuming this is the price for 2, correct? TIA!



I was wondering myself where the best place to look for these in realtime is.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

anitag888 said:


> Forgive me for asking this because I've never booked this way before, do you grab these on the website or is it better to book via agent? And I'm assuming this is the price for 2, correct? TIA!



Both through the website or through a TA, it's the same sale. Some TAs give onboard credit through.

Yes, this is the price for one cabin counting on two adults in a cabin.


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1760.78 - V: $1920.78  (CHANGED)
01/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1840.78 - O: $1872.78 - V: $1992.78 
01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1800.78 - O: $1904.78 - V: $1968.78 
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2192.98 
02/24/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2096.98 - O: $2112.98 - V: $2200.98 
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1944.98 - O: $2000.98 - V: $2152.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.98 - O: $1728.98 - V: $1770.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2352.98 - O: $2488.98 - V: $2688.98 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3494.24  (CHANGED)
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38  (CHANGED)
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - O: $4722.96 - V: $5170.96 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1662.24 - O: $1782.24  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2030.48 - O: $2270.48 - V: $2500.48  (CHANGED)
02/06/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1671.00 - O: $1783.00 - V: $2071.00 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2116.50 - O: $2376.50 - V: $2696.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2192.14 - O: $2512.14 - V: $2772.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1673.86 - O: $1825.86 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2340.50 - V: $2636.50  (CHANGED)
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1839.78 - O: $2031.78 - V: $2279.78  (CHANGED)
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2508.86 - O: $2788.86 - V: $3548.86 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 
02/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from San Juan ending in New Orleans, I: $1558.72 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, O: $3224.68 - V: $3840.68 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1850.64 - O: $1986.64 - V: $2258.64 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1903.96 - O: $1975.96 - V: $2131.96 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38  (CHANGED)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38  (CHANGED)
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1701.86 - O: $1923.86 - V: $2271.86 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1856.50 - O: $2096.50 - V: $2486.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1651.78 - O: $1819.78 - V: $2149.78 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $3322.98 - O: $3259.98 - V: $3721.98  (CHANGED)
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, O: $3287.68 - V: $3854.68  (CHANGED)
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, O: $3119.02 - V: $3623.02  (CHANGED)
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2121.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38  (CHANGED)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - V: $3411.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88  (NEW)
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3079.04 - O: $3191.04 - V: $3359.04  (NEW)
01/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, V: $2533.40 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, O: $1686.24  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2140.48 - V: $2360.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2006.50 - O: $2246.50 - V: $2546.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14 - V: $2612.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.78 - O: $1776.78 - V: $1848.78 
02/03/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1640.78 - V: $1848.78  (CHANGED)
02/07/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1404.98 - V: $1464.98  (NEW)
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2064.98 - O: $2224.98 - V: $2416.98 
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.98 - O: $1768.98 - V: $1904.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1566.98  (NEW)
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - O: $2192.98 - V: $2368.98 
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1722.98  (NEW)
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1716.98  (NEW)
01/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, V: $3284.24 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3233.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - V: $3411.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
01/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, V: $2373.40 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2010.48 - V: $2210.48 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1961.50 - V: $2341.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1886.50 - O: $2106.50 - V: $2386.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1942.14 - O: $2222.14 - V: $2452.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1904.36 - O: $2114.36 - V: $2484.36 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3588.68 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1642.64 - O: $1754.64


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    01/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1760.78 - V: $1920.78 
01/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1840.78 - V: $1992.78  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1800.78 - O: $1904.78 - V: $1968.78 
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2192.98 
02/24/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2096.98 - O: $2112.98 - V: $2200.98 
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1944.98 - O: $2000.98 - V: $2152.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.98 - O: $1728.98 - V: $1770.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2352.98 - O: $2488.98 - V: $2688.98 
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1782.98 - O: $1908.98 - V: $1950.98  (NEW)
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1752.98 - O: $1830.98 - V: $1944.98  (NEW)
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2296.98 - O: $2440.98 - V: $2632.98  (NEW)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
01/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3144.48 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - O: $4722.96 - V: $5170.96 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
01/14/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1662.24 - O: $1782.24 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2030.48 - O: $2270.48 - V: $2500.48 
02/06/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1671.00 - O: $1783.00 - V: $2071.00 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2376.50 - V: $2696.50  (CHANGED)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2192.14 - O: $2512.14 - V: $2772.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1673.86 - O: $1825.86 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2136.52 - O: $2416.52 - V: $2856.52  (NEW)
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2340.50 - V: $2636.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1839.78 - O: $2031.78 - V: $2279.78 
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2508.86 - O: $2788.86 - V: $3548.86 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 
02/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from San Juan ending in New Orleans, I: $1558.72 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1850.64 - O: $1986.64 - V: $2258.64 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1903.96 - O: $1975.96 - V: $2131.96 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3629.88 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1701.86 - O: $1923.86 - V: $2271.86 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1856.50 - O: $2096.50 - V: $2486.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1651.78 - O: $1819.78 - V: $2149.78 
02/07/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $3322.98 - O: $3259.98 - V: $3721.98 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, O: $3287.68 - V: $3854.68 
02/21/2020 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2768.02 - O: $3119.02 - V: $3623.02  (CHANGED)
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2121.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - V: $3411.48 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88 
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3079.04 - O: $3191.04 - V: $3359.04 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2246.50 - V: $2546.50  (CHANGED)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.78 - O: $1776.78 - V: $1848.78 
02/03/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1640.78 - O: $1680.78 - V: $1848.78  (CHANGED)
02/07/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1404.98 - V: $1464.98 
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2064.98 - O: $2224.98 - V: $2416.98 
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.98 - O: $1768.98 - V: $1904.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1446.98 - O: $1488.98 - V: $1566.98  (CHANGED)
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - O: $2192.98 - V: $2368.98 
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1578.98 - O: $1632.98 - V: $1722.98  (CHANGED)
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1620.98 - V: $1716.98  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3233.38 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1961.50 - V: $2341.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2106.50  (CHANGED)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1942.14 - O: $2222.14  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1904.36 - O: $2114.36 - V: $2484.36 
02/14/2020 Disney Wonder,  7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, V: $3588.68 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1642.64 - O: $1754.64


----------



## OKW Lover

Thanks for the most recent update.  Is it odd that there are no FLR rates for the Dream?


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Wise cruisers out there I need your help! We are looking to add a cruise to our DW stay in May, but we will only do that if we manage to get some GT discounted rates as being a family of 6 we will need 2 staterooms and otherwise would be too pricey!(I know they might not be close to each other, but we are OK with that) 
Now, we are flying over from England so, although I'm happy to wait till the last few weeks before booking it, I still need to book my flights which makes it tricky
If the GT cruise happens within the dates we are in DW I'm happy to reduce our 15 night stay, but if it's at the beginning or at the end I would need to book an earlier/later flight.

I was looking at the following cruises. 

Dream 3 night stay
8May
15 May
22nd May

Dream 4 night stay
11th May 
18th May
25th May

Fantasy west
9th May
23rd May

Fantasy East
16th May

Now I know that it's totally unpredictable to know whether GT rates will be available and when they will be available. But in your experienced opinion  which of these cruises will most likely be blessed with those GT rates? Thank you heaps for your help.


----------



## Geomom

I think early to mid-May is the most likely.  May 25th is a US Holiday (Memorial Day)...so the 5/22, 5/23 cruises are least likely to have *GT rates.


----------



## vertigo235

Will probably be the last update until the end of the Month

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    01/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1840.78 - V: $1992.78 
01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1800.78 - O: $1904.78 - V: $1968.78 
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2192.98 
02/24/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2096.98 - O: $2112.98 - V: $2200.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.98 - O: $1728.98 - V: $1770.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2352.98 - O: $2488.98 - V: $2688.98 
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1782.98 - O: $1908.98 - V: $1950.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1752.98 - O: $1830.98 - V: $1944.98 
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2296.98 - O: $2440.98 - V: $2632.98 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48  (CHANGED)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - O: $4722.96 - V: $5170.96 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2030.48 - V: $2500.48  (CHANGED)
02/06/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1671.00 - O: $1783.00 - V: $2071.00 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2376.50 - V: $2696.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2192.14 - O: $2512.14 - V: $2772.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1673.86 - O: $1825.86 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2136.52 - O: $2416.52 - V: $2856.52 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2340.50 - V: $2636.50 
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2508.86 - O: $2788.86 - V: $3548.86 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1850.64 - O: $1986.64 - V: $2258.64 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1903.96 - O: $1981.96 - V: $2131.96  (CHANGED)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1402.66 - V: $1555.66  (CHANGED)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2862.38  (CHANGED)
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3619.38 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38  (CHANGED)
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1701.86 - O: $1923.86 - V: $2271.86 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2076.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - V: $3411.48 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88 
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3062.02 - O: $3174.02 - V: $3342.02  (CHANGED)
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2246.50 - V: $2546.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.78 - O: $1776.78 - V: $1848.78 
02/03/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1680.78 - V: $1848.78  (CHANGED)
02/07/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1404.98 - V: $1464.98 
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2064.98 - O: $2224.98 - V: $2416.98 
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.98 - V: $1904.98  (CHANGED)
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1446.98 - O: $1488.98 - V: $1566.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - O: $2192.98 - V: $2368.98 
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1578.98 - O: $1632.98 - V: $1722.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1620.98 - V: $1716.98 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2883.38 - O: $2967.38 - V: $3233.38 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1961.50 - V: $2341.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2106.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1942.14 - O: $2222.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1904.36 - O: $2114.36 - V: $2484.36 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1642.64 - O: $1754.64


----------



## bobbiwoz

Getting a quote!  Thank you!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
01/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1840.78  (CHANGED)
01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1800.78 - O: $1904.78 - V: $1968.78 
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2192.98 
02/24/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2096.98 - O: $2112.98 - V: $2200.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.98 - O: $1728.98 - V: $1770.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2352.98 - O: $2488.98  (CHANGED)
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1782.98 - O: $1908.98 - V: $1950.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1752.98 - O: $1830.98 - V: $1944.98 
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2296.98 - O: $2440.98 - V: $2632.98 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - O: $4722.96 - V: $5170.96 
05/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3132.02 - O: $3328.02 - V: $3664.02  (NEW)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2030.48 - V: $2500.48 
02/06/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1671.00 - O: $1783.00 - V: $2071.00 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2376.50 - V: $2696.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2192.14 - O: $2512.14 - V: $2772.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1761.86 - O: $1921.86 - V: $2065.86  (CHANGED)
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2136.52 - O: $2416.52 - V: $2856.52 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2340.50 - V: $2636.50 
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2508.86 - O: $2788.86 - V: $3548.86 
01/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from San Juan, I: $2652.44 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1850.64 - O: $1986.64 - V: $2258.64 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1903.96 - O: $1981.96 - V: $2131.96 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66  (CHANGED)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2862.38 
02/15/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3619.38 - O: $3755.88 - V: $3955.38 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1701.86 - O: $1923.86 - V: $2271.86 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2076.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
02/28/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1506.98  (NEW)
01/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $2869.38 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, O: $2967.38  (CHANGED)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - V: $3411.48 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88 
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3062.02 - O: $3174.02 - V: $3342.02 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2081.50 - V: $2501.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2246.50 - V: $2546.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 - V: $2644.36 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52 
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32  (NEW)
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.78 - O: $1776.78 - V: $1848.78 
02/03/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1640.78 - O: $1680.78 - V: $1848.78  (CHANGED)
02/07/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1404.98 - V: $1464.98 
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2064.98 - O: $2224.98 - V: $2416.98 
02/28/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1416.98  (NEW)
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1728.98 - V: $1904.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1446.98 - O: $1488.98 - V: $1566.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - O: $2192.98 - V: $2368.98 
03/16/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2384.98 - O: $2464.98 - V: $2704.98  (NEW)
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1578.98 - O: $1632.98 - V: $1722.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1620.98 - V: $1716.98 
02/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, O: $2967.38 - V: $3233.38  (CHANGED)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88  (NEW)
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $1961.50 - V: $2341.50 
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2106.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1942.14 - O: $2222.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1904.36 - O: $2114.36 - V: $2484.36 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1642.64 - O: $1754.64


----------



## proudmomof4

Dreams&wishes said:


> Wise cruisers out there I need your help! We are looking to add a cruise to our DW stay in May, but we will only do that if we manage to get some GT discounted rates as being a family of 6 we will need 2 staterooms and otherwise would be too pricey!(I know they might not be close to each other, but we are OK with that)
> Now, we are flying over from England so, although I'm happy to wait till the last few weeks before booking it, I still need to book my flights which makes it tricky
> If the GT cruise happens within the dates we are in DW I'm happy to reduce our 15 night stay, but if it's at the beginning or at the end I would need to book an earlier/later flight.
> 
> I was looking at the following cruises.
> 
> Dream 3 night stay
> 8May
> 15 May
> 22nd May
> 
> Dream 4 night stay
> 11th May
> 18th May
> 25th May
> 
> Fantasy west
> 9th May
> 23rd May
> 
> Fantasy East
> 16th May
> 
> Now I know that it's totally unpredictable to know whether GT rates will be available and when they will be available. But in your experienced opinion  which of these cruises will most likely be blessed with those GT rates? Thank you heaps for your help.


They released a GT rate for 7 night East on the Fantasy for sailing date of 2nd May.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

proudmomof4 said:


> They released a GT rate for 7 night East on the Fantasy for sailing date of 2nd May.


Ah thanks, I have seen it, but unfortunately that's too early for us. Hoping more for the later May dates. Thanks anyway


----------



## siren0119

following, we are starting to consider a DCL trip within the next few years and i am trying to learn as many tricks as i can!


----------



## houseofduck

DVC members have a 30% discount on points or cash/points reservations for select sailings.  I think these have been offered for a while now, but new ones have been added.  You have to call Member Services to book.

*3-Night Cruises* 

*August 22, 2020:* Departing from Port Canaveral, Florida aboard the Disney Fantasy
*August 24, 2020:* Departing from Port Canaveral, Florida aboard the Disney Dream
*August 27, 2020:* Departing from Port Canaveral, Florida aboard the Disney Dream
*4-Night Cruises* 

*April 16, 2020:* Departing from Miami, Florida aboard the Disney Magic
*April 27, 2020:* Departing from Port Canaveral, Florida aboard the Disney Dream
*May 25, 2020:* Departing from Port Canaveral, Florida aboard the Disney Dream
*September 10, 2020 (a Halloween on the High Seas sailing):* Departing from Port Canaveral, Florida aboard the Disney Dream
*7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise* 

*May 30, 2020:* 7-night Eastern Caribbean cruise departing from Port Canaveral, Florida aboard the Disney Fantasy
*7-Night Western Caribbean Cruises* 

*June 20, 2020:* Departing from Port Canaveral, Florida aboard the Disney Fantasy
*August 1, 2020:* Departing from Port Canaveral, Florida aboard the Disney Fantasy
*Western Caribbean Sailing with Star Wars Day at Sea    *

*February 29, 2020: *Departing from Port Canaveral, Florida aboard the Disney Fantasy
*Alaskan Sailings    *

*June 29, 2020:* departing from Vancouver, Canada, 7-night Alaskan cruise aboard the Disney Wonder
*July 6, 2020: *departing from Vancouver, Canada, 7-night Alaskan cruise aboard the Disney Wonder
*July 13, 2020: *departing from Vancouver, Canada, 7-night Alaskan cruise aboard the Disney Wonder
*Pacific Coast Sailing    *

*April 24, 2020:* departing from San Diego, California,  5-night Pacific Coast cruise aboard the Disney Wonder.
*Mexican Riviera Sailing    *

*September 18, 2020: *departing from San Diego, California, 5-night Mexican Riviera cruise aboard the Disney Wonder


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Hoping that with this coronavirus going around, they will release some good discounts


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1968.78  (CHANGED)
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2192.98 - O: $2416.98 - V: $2568.98  (CHANGED)
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1728.98  (CHANGED)
03/13/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1680.98 - O: $1752.98 - V: $1878.98  (NEW)
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1782.98 - O: $1908.98 - V: $1950.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1752.98 - O: $1830.98 - V: $1944.98 
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2296.98 - O: $2440.98 - V: $2632.98 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3383.48 - O: $3425.48 - V: $3859.48  (CHANGED)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - O: $4722.96 - V: $5170.96 
05/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3132.02 - O: $3328.02  (CHANGED)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
01/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2030.48 - O: $2270.48  (CHANGED)
02/06/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1671.00 - O: $1783.00  (CHANGED)
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2116.50 - O: $2376.50  (CHANGED)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2192.14 - O: $2512.14  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1761.86 - O: $1921.86 - V: $2065.86 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2136.52 - O: $2416.52 - V: $2856.52 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2340.50 - V: $2636.50 
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2508.86 - O: $2788.86 - V: $3548.86 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1850.64 - O: $1986.64 - V: $2258.64 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1903.96 - O: $1981.96 - V: $2131.96 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1380.16 - O: $1398.16 - V: $1555.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
05/23/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3650.32 - O: $3660.82 - V: $3912.82  (NEW)
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4055.80 - O: $4108.30 - V: $4339.30  (NEW)
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4372.72 - O: $4519.72 - V: $4834.72  (NEW)
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2076.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    02/28/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1506.98 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48  (CHANGED)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88 
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3062.02 - O: $3174.02 - V: $3342.02 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, V: $2501.50  (CHANGED)
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2246.50  (CHANGED)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36  (CHANGED)
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52 
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    01/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1688.78 - O: $1776.78 - V: $1848.78 
02/03/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1848.78  (CHANGED)
02/07/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1404.98 - V: $1464.98 
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2064.98 - O: $2224.98 - V: $2416.98 
02/28/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1416.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1446.98 - O: $1488.98 - V: $1566.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - O: $2192.98 - V: $2368.98 
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1578.98 - O: $1632.98 - V: $1722.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1620.98 - V: $1716.98 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 - V: $4850.96 
04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88 
02/01/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, V: $2341.50  (CHANGED)
02/10/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2106.50 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1942.14 - O: $2222.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1904.36 - O: $2114.36  (CHANGED)
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1642.64 - O: $1754.64


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Seems like all the May GT rates are for Canadian discounts only do you think that these will be made available to everyone after the final payment date?


----------



## Majordis

I was hoping for a discount for May 16 and I am Canadian


----------



## n2mm

Tempted to book the March 21st. I wish there were more Caribbean choices.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Seems like new GT rates have been released in awhile, do you reckon it's because they have other types of discounts in mind due to coronavirus concerns?


----------



## SL6827

Dreams&wishes said:


> Seems like new GT rates have been released in awhile, do you reckon it's because they have other types of discounts in mind due to coronavirus concerns?


Hmmmm, maybe?


----------



## mgpan

n2mm said:


> Tempted to book the March 21st. I wish there were more Caribbean choices.


If you're talking the 8 night, It is grossly overpriced.


----------



## n2mm

mgpan said:


> If you're talking the 8 night, It is grossly overpriced.



they all are, but at least it’s Vgt now. I can’t make it work, so another time. I was looking at nov 28th 8 night if it get discountEd. They just need more choices for Caribbean cruises.


----------



## thndrmatt

Lots of new activity on the MTO front, EBTA, 7 night Mex, 7 night Med...


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2568.98  (CHANGED)
02/24/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2200.98  (CHANGED)
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2152.98  (CHANGED)
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.98 - O: $1728.98 - V: $1770.98  (CHANGED)
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2352.98 - V: $2688.98  (CHANGED)
03/13/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1680.98 - O: $1752.98 - V: $1878.98 
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1782.98 - O: $1908.98 - V: $1950.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1752.98 - O: $1830.98 - V: $1944.98 
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2296.98 - O: $2440.98 - V: $2632.98 
04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1987.28 - O: $2059.28 - V: $2209.28  (NEW)
04/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1535.96 - O: $1601.96 - V: $1685.96  (NEW)
04/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1487.96 - O: $1559.96 - V: $1655.96  (NEW)
04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1935.96 - O: $2007.96 - V: $2191.96  (NEW)
05/01/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1499.96 - O: $1541.96 - V: $1667.96  (NEW)
08/21/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1507.66 - O: $1645.66 - V: $1789.66  (NEW)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3383.48 - V: $3859.48  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38  (CHANGED)
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 - V: $4111.48  (CHANGED)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - O: $4722.96 - V: $5170.96 
04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88  (NEW)
04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3216.02 - O: $3412.02 - V: $3790.02  (NEW)
05/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3132.02 - O: $3328.02 - V: $3664.02  (CHANGED)
05/09/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3024.88 - O: $3206.88 - V: $3430.88  (NEW)
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4195.80 - O: $4251.80 - V: $4503.80  (NEW)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2192.14 - O: $2512.14 - V: $2772.14  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1841.86 - O: $1921.86 - V: $2065.86  (CHANGED)
03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2553.34 - O: $2913.34  (NEW)
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2136.52 - O: $2416.52 - V: $2856.52 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2340.50 - V: $2636.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1839.78 - O: $2031.78 - V: $2279.78 
04/20/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2224.42 - O: $2544.42 - V: $2914.42  (NEW)
04/25/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1936.52 - O: $2176.52 - V: $2536.52  (NEW)
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32  (NEW)
05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3204.62 - O: $3652.62  (NEW)
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2508.86 - O: $2788.86 - V: $3548.86 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, V: $2258.64  (CHANGED)
04/10/2020 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1560.68 - O: $1680.68 - V: $1840.68  (NEW)
04/12/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3061.08 - O: $3565.08 - V: $4153.08  (NEW)
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02 
05/08/2020 Disney Wonder,  10-Night Hawaiian Cruise from Honolulu ending in Vancouver , I: $4491.78  (NEW)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1903.96 - O: $1981.96 - V: $2131.96 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
05/23/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3650.32 - O: $3660.82 - V: $3912.82 
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4055.80 - O: $4108.30 - V: $4339.30 
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4343.32 - O: $4490.32 - V: $4805.32  (CHANGED)
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1731.86 - O: $1947.86 - V: $2751.86  (CHANGED)
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1856.50 - O: $2096.50 - V: $2486.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1651.78 - O: $1819.78 - V: $2149.78 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2076.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1674.98 - O: $1734.98 - V: $1824.98  (NEW)
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2184.98 - O: $2304.98 - V: $2464.98  (NEW)
04/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1674.98 - O: $1704.98 - V: $1794.98  (NEW)
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1823.96 - O: $1903.96 - V: $2063.96  (NEW)
05/18/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1863.96 - O: $1943.96 - V: $2103.96  (NEW)
05/25/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2503.96 - O: $2583.96 - V: $2703.96  (NEW)
05/29/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1913.74 - O: $1973.74 - V: $2063.74  (NEW)
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - V: $3411.48  (CHANGED)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96  (CHANGED)
04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3020.02 - O: $3216.02 - V: $3566.02  (NEW)
04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88 
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3062.02 - O: $3174.02 - V: $3342.02 
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3943.80 - O: $3999.80 - V: $4223.80  (NEW)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14 
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 
03/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2446.50 - O: $2746.50  (NEW)
03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2403.34 - O: $2743.34  (NEW)
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.50 - O: $2092.50 - V: $2484.50  (NEW)
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1647.78 - O: $1815.78 - V: $2143.78  (NEW)
04/20/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2094.42 - O: $2394.42 - V: $2744.42  (NEW)
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2416.98  (CHANGED)
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1904.98  (CHANGED)
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1446.98 - O: $1488.98 - V: $1566.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - V: $2368.98  (CHANGED)
03/13/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1494.98 - O: $1554.98 - V: $1674.98  (NEW)
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1578.98 - O: $1632.98 - V: $1722.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1620.98 - V: $1716.98 
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2024.98 - O: $2144.98 - V: $2304.98  (NEW)
04/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1644.98 - V: $1764.98  (NEW)
04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1645.28 - O: $1705.28 - V: $1825.28  (NEW)
04/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2025.24 - O: $2105.24 - V: $2265.24  (NEW)
04/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1735.96 - O: $1815.96 - V: $1951.96  (NEW)
04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1703.96 - O: $1783.96 - V: $1943.96  (NEW)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96  (CHANGED)
03/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2934.24 - O: $3126.24  (NEW)
04/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3929.48  (NEW)
04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88 
04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3034.02 - O: $3216.02 - V: $3580.02  (NEW)
04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88  (NEW)
05/09/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $3024.88 - V: $3234.88  (NEW)
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.80 - O: $3747.80 - V: $3957.80  (NEW)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1942.14 - O: $2222.14 - V: $2452.14  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1904.36 - O: $2114.36 - V: $2484.36  (CHANGED)
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1577.86 - O: $1721.86  (NEW)
03/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2296.50 - O: $2576.50  (NEW)
03/14/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2076.52 - O: $2336.52  (NEW)
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1601.86 - O: $1801.86 - V: $2129.86  (NEW)
03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2263.34 - O: $2573.34  (NEW)
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1896.52 - O: $2136.52 - V: $2526.52  (NEW)
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1748.50 - O: $1972.50 - V: $2332.50  (NEW)
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1551.78 - O: $1711.78 - V: $2015.78  (NEW)
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $2966.32 - O: $3278.32 - V: $4358.32  (NEW)
05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $2826.62 - O: $3218.62 - V: $4058.62  (NEW)
03/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2422.86 - O: $2786.86  (NEW)
04/12/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2697.08 - O: $3145.08 - V: $3677.08  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

Sorry, been away for a bit


----------



## vertigo235

Updated this too
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## SL6827

vertigo235 said:


> Updated this too
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/edit?usp=sharing


Does this help predict as to what cruises may go on sale?


----------



## vertigo235

SL6827 said:


> Does this help predict as to what cruises may go on sale?



Possibly? It's reasonable to assume that sailings with a lot of open rooms might have a special rate but not always true.


----------



## CaLuCa

Took advantage of the Mediterranean that I had been stalking.  Very excited for a 4b.  Really thought it would only be the 7a or 6a/b.


----------



## drcarr00

vertigo235 said:


> **GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
> 02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2568.98  (CHANGED)
> 02/24/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2200.98  (CHANGED)
> 03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2152.98  (CHANGED)
> 03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.98 - O: $1728.98 - V: $1770.98  (CHANGED)
> 03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2352.98 - V: $2688.98  (CHANGED)
> 03/13/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1680.98 - O: $1752.98 - V: $1878.98
> 03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1782.98 - O: $1908.98 - V: $1950.98
> 03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1752.98 - O: $1830.98 - V: $1944.98
> 03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2296.98 - O: $2440.98 - V: $2632.98
> 04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1987.28 - O: $2059.28 - V: $2209.28  (NEW)
> 04/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1535.96 - O: $1601.96 - V: $1685.96  (NEW)
> 04/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1487.96 - O: $1559.96 - V: $1655.96  (NEW)
> 04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1935.96 - O: $2007.96 - V: $2191.96  (NEW)
> 05/01/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1499.96 - O: $1541.96 - V: $1667.96  (NEW)
> 08/21/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1507.66 - O: $1645.66 - V: $1789.66  (NEW)
> 08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66
> 02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3383.48 - V: $3859.48  (CHANGED)
> 02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38  (CHANGED)
> 03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 - V: $4111.48  (CHANGED)
> 03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - O: $4722.96 - V: $5170.96
> 04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88  (NEW)
> 04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3216.02 - O: $3412.02 - V: $3790.02  (NEW)
> 05/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3132.02 - O: $3328.02 - V: $3664.02  (CHANGED)
> 05/09/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3024.88 - O: $3206.88 - V: $3430.88  (NEW)
> 05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4195.80 - O: $4251.80 - V: $4503.80  (NEW)
> 08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10
> 02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2192.14 - O: $2512.14 - V: $2772.14  (CHANGED)
> 02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36
> 03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1841.86 - O: $1921.86 - V: $2065.86  (CHANGED)
> 03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2553.34 - O: $2913.34  (NEW)
> 03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2136.52 - O: $2416.52 - V: $2856.52
> 04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2340.50 - V: $2636.50
> 04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1839.78 - O: $2031.78 - V: $2279.78
> 04/20/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2224.42 - O: $2544.42 - V: $2914.42  (NEW)
> 04/25/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1936.52 - O: $2176.52 - V: $2536.52  (NEW)
> 05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32  (NEW)
> 05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3204.62 - O: $3652.62  (NEW)
> 09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2508.86 - O: $2788.86 - V: $3548.86
> 03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, V: $2258.64  (CHANGED)
> 04/10/2020 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1560.68 - O: $1680.68 - V: $1840.68  (NEW)
> 04/12/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3061.08 - O: $3565.08 - V: $4153.08  (NEW)
> 04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02
> 05/08/2020 Disney Wonder,  10-Night Hawaiian Cruise from Honolulu ending in Vancouver , I: $4491.78  (NEW)
> 06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98
> 07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98
> 07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98
> *CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
> 04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96
> 05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96
> 05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1903.96 - O: $1981.96 - V: $2131.96
> 08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66
> 05/23/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3650.32 - O: $3660.82 - V: $3912.82
> 05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4055.80 - O: $4108.30 - V: $4339.30
> 06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4343.32 - O: $4490.32 - V: $4805.32  (CHANGED)
> 08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22
> 08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60
> 03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1731.86 - O: $1947.86 - V: $2751.86  (CHANGED)
> 04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1856.50 - O: $2096.50 - V: $2486.50
> 04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1651.78 - O: $1819.78 - V: $2149.78
> 04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2076.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02
> 06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98
> 07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98
> 07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98
> 07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12
> *FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
> 03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1674.98 - O: $1734.98 - V: $1824.98  (NEW)
> 03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2184.98 - O: $2304.98 - V: $2464.98  (NEW)
> 04/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1674.98 - O: $1704.98 - V: $1794.98  (NEW)
> 05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1823.96 - O: $1903.96 - V: $2063.96  (NEW)
> 05/18/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1863.96 - O: $1943.96 - V: $2103.96  (NEW)
> 05/25/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2503.96 - O: $2583.96 - V: $2703.96  (NEW)
> 05/29/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1913.74 - O: $1973.74 - V: $2063.74  (NEW)
> 02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - V: $3411.48  (CHANGED)
> 03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96  (CHANGED)
> 04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3020.02 - O: $3216.02 - V: $3566.02  (NEW)
> 04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88
> 05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3062.02 - O: $3174.02 - V: $3342.02
> 05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3943.80 - O: $3999.80 - V: $4223.80  (NEW)
> 02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2062.14 - O: $2362.14
> 02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36
> 03/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2446.50 - O: $2746.50  (NEW)
> 03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2403.34 - O: $2743.34  (NEW)
> 03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52
> 04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.50 - O: $2092.50 - V: $2484.50  (NEW)
> 04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1647.78 - O: $1815.78 - V: $2143.78  (NEW)
> 04/20/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2094.42 - O: $2394.42 - V: $2744.42  (NEW)
> 05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32
> *MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
> 02/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2416.98  (CHANGED)
> 03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1904.98  (CHANGED)
> 03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1446.98 - O: $1488.98 - V: $1566.98
> 03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - V: $2368.98  (CHANGED)
> 03/13/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1494.98 - O: $1554.98 - V: $1674.98  (NEW)
> 03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1578.98 - O: $1632.98 - V: $1722.98
> 03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1620.98 - V: $1716.98
> 03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2024.98 - O: $2144.98 - V: $2304.98  (NEW)
> 04/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1644.98 - V: $1764.98  (NEW)
> 04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1645.28 - O: $1705.28 - V: $1825.28  (NEW)
> 04/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2025.24 - O: $2105.24 - V: $2265.24  (NEW)
> 04/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1735.96 - O: $1815.96 - V: $1951.96  (NEW)
> 04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1703.96 - O: $1783.96 - V: $1943.96  (NEW)
> 03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96  (CHANGED)
> 03/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2934.24 - O: $3126.24  (NEW)
> 04/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3929.48  (NEW)
> 04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88
> 04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3034.02 - O: $3216.02 - V: $3580.02  (NEW)
> 04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88  (NEW)
> 05/09/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $3024.88 - V: $3234.88  (NEW)
> 05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.80 - O: $3747.80 - V: $3957.80  (NEW)
> 02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1942.14 - O: $2222.14 - V: $2452.14  (CHANGED)
> 02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1904.36 - O: $2114.36 - V: $2484.36  (CHANGED)
> 03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1577.86 - O: $1721.86  (NEW)
> 03/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2296.50 - O: $2576.50  (NEW)
> 03/14/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2076.52 - O: $2336.52  (NEW)
> 03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1601.86 - O: $1801.86 - V: $2129.86  (NEW)
> 03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2263.34 - O: $2573.34  (NEW)
> 03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1896.52 - O: $2136.52 - V: $2526.52  (NEW)
> 04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1748.50 - O: $1972.50 - V: $2332.50  (NEW)
> 04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1551.78 - O: $1711.78 - V: $2015.78  (NEW)
> 05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $2966.32 - O: $3278.32 - V: $4358.32  (NEW)
> 05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $2826.62 - O: $3218.62 - V: $4058.62  (NEW)
> 03/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2422.86 - O: $2786.86  (NEW)
> 04/12/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2697.08 - O: $3145.08 - V: $3677.08  (NEW)


Thanks!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
02/24/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2096.98 - O: $2112.98 - V: $2200.98  (CHANGED)
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2152.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1632.98 - O: $1728.98 - V: $1770.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2352.98 - V: $2688.98 
03/13/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1680.98 - O: $1752.98 - V: $1878.98 
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1782.98 - O: $1908.98 - V: $1950.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1752.98 - O: $1830.98 - V: $1944.98 
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2296.98 - O: $2440.98 - V: $2632.98 
04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1987.28 - O: $2059.28 - V: $2209.28 
04/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1535.96 - O: $1601.96 - V: $1685.96 
04/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1655.96  (CHANGED)
04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1935.96 - O: $2007.96 - V: $2191.96 
05/01/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1499.96 - O: $1541.96 - V: $1667.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1927.96 - V: $2079.96  (NEW)
05/15/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1439.96 - O: $1475.96 - V: $1589.96  (NEW)
05/29/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1883.74 - O: $1955.74 - V: $2057.74  (NEW)
06/21/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3524.24 - O: $3684.24 - V: $3964.24  (NEW)
06/26/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3464.24 - O: $3694.24 - V: $3884.24  (NEW)
07/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2671.66 - O: $2815.66 - V: $3031.66  (NEW)
08/21/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1645.66 - V: $1789.66  (CHANGED)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3383.48 - O: $3425.48 - V: $3859.48  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3262.38 - O: $3346.38 - V: $3612.38 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 - V: $4111.48 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - O: $4722.96 - V: $5170.96 
04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88 
04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3216.02 - O: $3412.02 - V: $3790.02 
05/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3132.02 - O: $3328.02 - V: $3664.02 
05/09/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3024.88 - O: $3206.88 - V: $3430.88 
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4195.80 - O: $4251.80 - V: $4503.80 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2512.14  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2144.36 - O: $2384.36 - V: $2804.36 
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1841.86 - O: $1921.86 - V: $2065.86 
03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2553.34 - O: $2913.34 - V: $3553.34  (CHANGED)
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2136.52 - O: $2416.52 - V: $2856.52 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2340.50 - V: $2636.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1839.78 - O: $2031.78 - V: $2279.78 
04/20/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2094.42 - O: $2544.42 - V: $2744.42  (CHANGED)
04/25/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1936.52 - O: $2176.52 - V: $2536.52 
05/04/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1588.74 - O: $1756.74 - V: $2108.74  (NEW)
05/08/2020 Disney Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1357.78 - O: $1441.78 - V: $1687.78  (NEW)
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32 
05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3008.62 - O: $3428.62 - V: $4604.62  (CHANGED)
06/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $4250.14 - O: $5202.14 - V: $7442.14  (NEW)
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2508.86 - O: $2788.86 - V: $3548.86 
03/02/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, O: $1986.64  (CHANGED)
04/10/2020 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1560.68 - O: $1680.68 - V: $1840.68 
04/12/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3061.08 - O: $3565.08 - V: $4153.08 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02 
04/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Hawaiian Cruise from Vancouver ending in Honolulu, I: $4093.22  (NEW)
05/08/2020 Disney Wonder,  10-Night Hawaiian Cruise from Honolulu ending in Vancouver , I: $4491.78 - V: $6531.78  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
09/18/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1893.94 - O: $2063.94 - V: $2423.94  (NEW)
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
05/23/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3650.32 - O: $3660.82 - V: $3912.82 
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4055.80 - O: $4108.30 - V: $4339.30 
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4343.32 - O: $4490.32 - V: $4805.32 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4225.72 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4740.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1731.86 - O: $1947.86 - V: $2751.86 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1856.50 - O: $2096.50 - V: $2486.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1651.78 - O: $1819.78 - V: $2149.78 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2076.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
02/28/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1404.98 - V: $1506.98  (CHANGED)
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1674.98 - O: $1734.98 - V: $1824.98 
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2184.98 - O: $2304.98 - V: $2464.98 
04/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1674.98 - O: $1704.98 - V: $1794.98 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1823.96 - O: $1903.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/18/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1863.96 - O: $1943.96 - V: $2103.96 
05/25/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2503.96 - O: $2583.96 - V: $2703.96 
02/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3117.48 - O: $3229.48 - V: $3411.48  (CHANGED)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 
04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3020.02 - V: $3566.02  (CHANGED)
04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88 
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3062.02 - O: $3174.02 - V: $3342.02 
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3943.80 - O: $3999.80 - V: $4223.80 
06/13/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4475.80 - V: $4993.80  (NEW)
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2362.14  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2024.36 - O: $2244.36 
03/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2746.50  (CHANGED)
03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2403.34 - O: $2743.34 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.50 - O: $2092.50 - V: $2484.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1647.78 - O: $1815.78 - V: $2143.78 
04/20/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2094.42 - O: $2394.42 - V: $2744.42 
04/30/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1658.42 - O: $1786.42  (NEW)
05/04/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1588.74 - O: $1756.74  (NEW)
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
02/28/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1320.98 - V: $1416.98  (CHANGED)
03/02/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1904.98 
03/06/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1446.98 - O: $1488.98 - V: $1566.98 
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - V: $2368.98 
03/13/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1494.98 - O: $1554.98 - V: $1674.98 
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1578.98 - O: $1632.98 - V: $1722.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1620.98 - V: $1716.98 
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2024.98 - O: $2144.98 - V: $2304.98 
04/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1644.98 - V: $1764.98 
04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1645.28 - O: $1705.28 - V: $1825.28 
04/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2025.24 - O: $2105.24 - V: $2265.24 
04/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1735.96 - O: $1815.96 - V: $1951.96 
04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1703.96 - O: $1783.96 - V: $1943.96 
02/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral with Star Wars Day at Sea, I: $3080.38 - V: $3402.38 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 - O: $4418.96 
03/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2934.24 - O: $3126.24 
04/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3929.48 
04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88 
04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3034.02 - V: $3580.02  (CHANGED)
04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88 
05/09/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $3024.88 - V: $3234.88 
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2866.02 - O: $2964.02 - V: $3132.02  (NEW)
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.80 - O: $3747.80 - V: $3957.80 
02/24/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2222.14  (CHANGED)
02/29/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1904.36 - O: $2114.36 - V: $2484.36 
03/05/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1577.86 - O: $1721.86 
03/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2576.50  (CHANGED)
03/14/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2076.52 - O: $2336.52 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1601.86 - O: $1801.86 - V: $2129.86 
03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2263.34 - O: $2573.34 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1896.52 - O: $2136.52 - V: $2526.52 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1748.50 - O: $1972.50 - V: $2332.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1551.78 - O: $1711.78 - V: $2015.78 
04/20/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1974.42 - O: $2254.42 - V: $2574.42  (NEW)
04/25/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1716.52 - O: $1926.52 - V: $2246.52  (NEW)
04/30/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1562.42 - O: $1682.42 - V: $1978.42  (NEW)
05/04/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1500.74 - O: $1652.74 - V: $1980.74  (NEW)
05/08/2020 Disney Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1279.78 - O: $1357.78 - V: $1585.78  (NEW)
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $2966.32 - O: $3278.32 - V: $4358.32 
05/23/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $2845.20 - O: $3139.20 - V: $4021.20  (NEW)
05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $2826.62 - O: $3218.62 - V: $4058.62 
06/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3746.14 - O: $4586.14 - V: $6546.14  (NEW)
03/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2422.86 - O: $2786.86 
04/10/2020 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1308.68 - O: $1404.68 - V: $1524.68  (NEW)
04/12/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2697.08 - O: $3145.08 - V: $3677.08 
04/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1888.70 - O: $2298.70 - V: $2608.70  (NEW)


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Ahhh finally how do I book this price directly with disney or through travel agent? Or will the travel agent charge more? Thanks


----------



## n2mm

Dreams&wishes said:


> Ahhh finally how do I book this price directly with disney or through travel agent? Or will the travel agent charge more? Thanks



travel agents don’t charge.  They make their commission from dcl and some will offer you onboard credit.  I use Dreams unlimited.  They give you $50 obc per $1000.  They are sponsor here on disboards.


----------



## n2mm

Ugh, you know that feeling.  Got an ok by the doctor to travel.  Room available, your TA goes to book it, and the OGT is gone.  We just didn’t want to pay $400 more for the VGT.  So waiting to tomorrow to see if maybe it comes back.....husband just doesn’t think he can do inside.


----------



## bobbiwoz

n2mm said:


> Ugh, you know that feeling.  Got an ok by the doctor to travel.  Room available, your TA goes to book it, and the OGT is gone.  We just didn’t want to pay $400 more for the VGT.  So waiting to tomorrow to see if maybe it comes back.....husband just doesn’t think he can do inside.


We paid the normal veranda price for our upcoming cruise.  VGT was gone.  Of course, it did come back, but we already paid.


----------



## n2mm

bobbiwoz said:


> We paid the normal veranda price for our upcoming cruise.  VGT was gone.  Of course, it did come back, but we already paid.



ugh, seeing it come back must’ve hurt.  we are just doing it for some down time to relax.  My husband just wasn’t sure if he wanted too.  I see things like this as an omen. Suspicious.  I guess if it’s there tomorrow we’ll pay the extra.  April 18th 7 night EC.  If the Vgt is gone, then certainly not meant to be.


----------



## bobbiwoz

n2mm said:


> ugh, seeing it come back must’ve hurt.  we are just doing it for some down time to relax.  My husband just wasn’t sure if he wanted too.  I see things like this as an omen. Suspicious.  I guess if it’s there tomorrow we’ll pay the extra.  April 18th 7 night EC.  If the Vgt is gone, then certainly not meant to be.


We booked because we cancelled our Princess cruise around Australia.  We just wanted something in March.  The Australia was a very special vacation!
On a very happy note, our Allianz insurance is covering the balance of our business class air fare to/from Australia.  It was the fires that caused us to cancel after PIF date.


----------



## NoodlesMom

vertigo235 said:


> Updated this too
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/edit?usp=sharing


@vertigo235 , can we get this updated again.  I’ve been watching a cruise that just passed final
payment.  I’m curious as to how many rooms are left now


----------



## mmouse37

Any updates on GT rate offerings?

MJ


----------



## smmco

mmouse37 said:


> Any updates on GT rate offerings?
> 
> MJ


There's a bunch in Europe.


----------



## gilsan

Also, there is a bunch of new Canadian discounts.


----------



## n2mm

There were a few new ones for August 7 night cruises out of PC.  We are watching for a quick 4 night out of PC.


----------



## SamFaniam

Have you seen Jackie's blog post today?  It appears to me that everything from now until the end of June, including Hawaii, just went GT.


----------



## ajo

SamFaniam said:


> Have you seen Jackie's blog post today?  It appears to me that everything from now until the end of June, including Hawaii, just went GT.


Anyone have a link to the blog post?


----------



## SamFaniam

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disneycruis...e-last-minute-restricted-stateroom-discounts/


----------



## ajo

SamFaniam said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/disneycruis...e-last-minute-restricted-stateroom-discounts/


Thanks @SamFaniam!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2352.98 - O: $2488.98 - V: $2688.98  (CHANGED)
03/13/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1680.98 - O: $1752.98 - V: $1878.98 
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1782.98 - O: $1908.98 - V: $1950.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1752.98 - O: $1830.98 - V: $1944.98 
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2296.98 - O: $2440.98 - V: $2632.98 
04/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1734.98 - O: $1764.98 - V: $1854.98  (NEW)
04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1987.28 - O: $2059.28 - V: $2209.28 
04/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1535.96 - O: $1601.96 - V: $1685.96 
04/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1487.96 - O: $1559.96 - V: $1655.96  (CHANGED)
04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1935.96 - O: $2007.96 - V: $2191.96 
05/01/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1499.96 - O: $1541.96 - V: $1667.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1927.96 - V: $2079.96 
05/15/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1439.96 - O: $1475.96 - V: $1589.96 
05/25/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.96 - O: $2703.96 - V: $2863.96  (NEW)
05/29/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1883.74 - O: $1955.74 - V: $2057.74 
06/21/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3524.24 - O: $3684.24 - V: $3964.24 
06/26/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3464.24 - O: $3694.24 - V: $3884.24 
07/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2671.66 - O: $2815.66 - V: $3031.66 
08/21/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1789.66  (CHANGED)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
03/07/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3761.48 - O: $3887.48 - V: $4111.48 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4642.96 - V: $5170.96 
04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88 
04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3216.02 - O: $3412.02 - V: $3790.02 
05/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3132.02 - O: $3328.02 - V: $3664.02 
05/09/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3024.88 - O: $3206.88 - V: $3430.88 
05/23/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3541.82 - O: $3765.82 - V: $4045.82  (NEW)
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4195.80 - O: $4251.80 - V: $4503.80 
06/13/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4475.80 - O: $4601.80 - V: $4993.80  (NEW)
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4493.82 - O: $4661.82 - V: $4997.82  (NEW)
07/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4327.22 - O: $4537.22 - V: $4831.22  (NEW)
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4215.22 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4733.22  (NEW)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2553.34 - O: $2913.34 - V: $3553.34 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2136.52 - O: $2416.52 - V: $2856.52 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1964.50 - O: $2340.50 - V: $2636.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1839.78 - O: $2031.78 - V: $2279.78 
04/20/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2094.42 - O: $2544.42 - V: $2744.42 
04/25/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1936.52 - O: $2176.52 - V: $2536.52 
05/04/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1588.74 - O: $1756.74 - V: $2108.74 
05/08/2020 Disney Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1357.78 - O: $1441.78 - V: $1687.78 
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32 
05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3008.62 - O: $3428.62 - V: $4604.62 
06/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $4250.14 - O: $5202.14 - V: $7442.14 
07/18/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona ending in Dover, I: $4130.74 - O: $5026.74 - V: $7336.74  (NEW)
07/25/2020 Disney Magic, 11-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover ending in Copenhagen, I: $6812.72 - O: $8132.72 - V: $11564.72  (NEW)
08/05/2020 Disney Magic, 8-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen, I: $4559.64 - O: $5455.64 - V: $7311.64  (NEW)
08/20/2020 Disney Magic, 10-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4749.02 - O: $5709.02 - V: $8089.02  (NEW)
09/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3444.80 - O: $3892.80 - V: $4900.80  (NEW)
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2368.86 - O: $2628.86 - V: $3338.86  (CHANGED)
04/10/2020 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1560.68 - O: $1680.68 - V: $1840.68 
04/12/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3061.08 - O: $3565.08 - V: $4153.08 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2186.02 - O: $2526.02 - V: $3156.02 
04/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Hawaiian Cruise from Vancouver ending in Honolulu, I: $4093.22 - V: $5929.22  (CHANGED)
05/08/2020 Disney Wonder,  10-Night Hawaiian Cruise from Honolulu ending in Vancouver , I: $4491.78 - V: $6531.78 
06/01/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3598.02 - O: $4410.02 - V: $6426.02  (NEW)
06/08/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3957.54 - O: $4993.54 - V: $6883.54  (NEW)
06/22/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3999.86 - O: $5049.86 - V: $7513.86  (NEW)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4581.88 - O: $5561.88  (CHANGED)
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4579.30 - O: $5559.30  (CHANGED)
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 
09/18/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1893.94 - O: $2063.94 - V: $2423.94 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1829.96 - O: $1895.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96 
05/25/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2519.96 - O: $2597.96 - V: $2753.96  (NEW)
06/21/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3324.24 - O: $3466.74 - V: $3729.24  (NEW)
07/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2815.66 - V: $3031.66  (NEW)
07/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2074.66 - O: $2182.66 - V: $2313.16  (NEW)
08/21/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1390.66 - O: $1507.66 - V: $1638.16  (NEW)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
09/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1465.66 - O: $1537.66 - V: $1657.66  (NEW)
05/23/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3660.82 - V: $3912.82  (CHANGED)
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4055.80 - O: $4108.30 - V: $4339.30 
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4343.32 - O: $4490.32 - V: $4805.32 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $4383.22  (CHANGED)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1731.86 - O: $1947.86 - V: $2751.86 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1856.50 - O: $2096.50 - V: $2486.50 
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1651.78 - O: $1819.78 - V: $2149.78 
04/30/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1662.42 - O: $1788.42 - V: $2070.42  (NEW)
05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4331.62  (NEW)
07/25/2020 Disney Magic, 11-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover ending in Copenhagen, V: $10866.22  (NEW)
09/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3252.30 - O: $3672.30 - V: $4617.30  (NEW)
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2076.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4319.38 - O: $5264.38 - V: $7353.88  (CHANGED)
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4316.80 - O: $5261.80 - V: $7351.30  (CHANGED)
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
09/18/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1791.44 - O: $1956.44 - V: $2293.94  (NEW)
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1674.98 - O: $1734.98 - V: $1824.98 
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2184.98 - O: $2304.98 - V: $2464.98 
04/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1674.98 - O: $1704.98 - V: $1794.98 
04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1765.28 - O: $1825.28 - V: $1945.28  (NEW)
04/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1735.96 - O: $1815.96 - V: $1951.96  (NEW)
04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1743.96 - O: $1823.96 - V: $1983.96  (NEW)
05/01/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1313.96 - O: $1373.96 - V: $1373.96  (NEW)
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1727.96 - O: $1807.96 - V: $1943.96  (NEW)
05/08/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1295.96 - O: $1361.96 - V: $1463.96  (NEW)
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1823.96 - O: $1903.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/15/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1349.96 - O: $1385.96 - V: $1493.96  (NEW)
05/18/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1863.96 - O: $1943.96 - V: $2103.96 
05/22/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1613.96 - O: $1643.96 - V: $1763.96  (NEW)
05/25/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2503.96 - O: $2583.96 - V: $2703.96 
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 
04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3020.02 - O: $3216.02 - V: $3566.02  (CHANGED)
04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88 
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3062.02 - O: $3174.02 - V: $3342.02 
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3943.80 - O: $3999.80 - V: $4223.80 
06/06/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3555.82 - O: $3695.82 - V: $4129.82  (NEW)
06/13/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4475.80 - V: $4993.80 
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4227.82 - O: $4381.82 - V: $4689.82  (NEW)
06/27/2020 Disney Fantasy, 9-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5701.50 - O: $5935.50 - V: $6331.50  (NEW)
07/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3972.10 - O: $4126.10 - V: $4420.10  (NEW)
07/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3836.70 - O: $3990.70 - V: $4284.70  (NEW)
03/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, O: $2746.50 
03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2403.34 - O: $2743.34 
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2016.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2686.52 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1852.50 - O: $2092.50 - V: $2484.50 
04/06/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2703.34 - O: $3043.34  (NEW)
04/11/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2126.52 - O: $2426.52 - V: $2916.52  (NEW)
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1647.78 - O: $1815.78 - V: $2143.78 
04/20/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2094.42 - O: $2394.42 - V: $2744.42 
04/30/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1658.42 - O: $1786.42 
05/04/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1588.74 - O: $1756.74 
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
03/09/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2080.98 - O: $2192.98 - V: $2368.98  (CHANGED)
03/13/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1494.98 - O: $1554.98 - V: $1674.98 
03/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1578.98 - O: $1632.98 - V: $1722.98 
03/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1620.98 - V: $1716.98 
03/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2024.98 - O: $2144.98 - V: $2304.98 
04/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1554.98 - O: $1644.98 - V: $1764.98 
04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1645.28 - O: $1705.28 - V: $1825.28 
04/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2025.24 - O: $2105.24 - V: $2265.24 
04/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1361.96 - O: $1415.96 - V: $1493.96  (NEW)
04/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1735.96 - O: $1815.96 - V: $1951.96 
04/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1313.96 - O: $1373.96 - V: $1493.96  (NEW)
04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1703.96 - O: $1783.96 - V: $1943.96 
05/01/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1313.96 - O: $1373.96 - V: $1493.96  (NEW)
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1727.96 - O: $1807.96 - V: $1943.96  (NEW)
05/08/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1295.96 - O: $1361.96 - V: $1463.96  (NEW)
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1727.96 - O: $1807.96 - V: $1951.96  (NEW)
05/15/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1349.96 - O: $1385.96 - V: $1493.96  (NEW)
05/18/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1743.96 - O: $1823.96 - V: $1983.96  (NEW)
05/22/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1613.96 - O: $1643.96 - V: $1763.96  (NEW)
05/25/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2343.96 - O: $2423.96 - V: $2543.96  (NEW)
05/29/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1793.74 - O: $1853.74 - V: $1943.74  (NEW)
03/21/2020 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4354.96 
03/29/2020 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2934.24 - O: $3126.24 
04/04/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3929.48 
04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88 
04/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3034.02 - O: $3216.02 - V: $3580.02  (CHANGED)
04/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $2968.88 - V: $3136.88 
05/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2768.02 - O: $2936.02 - V: $3230.02  (NEW)
05/09/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $3024.88 - V: $3234.88 
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2866.02 - O: $2964.02 - V: $3132.02 
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.80 - O: $3747.80 - V: $3957.80 
06/06/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3555.82 - O: $3695.82 - V: $4129.82  (NEW)
06/13/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4195.80 - O: $4307.80 - V: $4671.80  (NEW)
03/09/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $2296.50 - O: $2576.50  (CHANGED)
03/14/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, O: $2336.52 
03/19/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1601.86 - O: $1801.86 - V: $2129.86 
03/23/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2263.34 - O: $2573.34 - V: $3133.34  (CHANGED)
03/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1896.52 - O: $2136.52 - V: $2526.52 
04/02/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1748.50 - O: $1972.50 - V: $2332.50 
04/06/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2543.34 - O: $2853.34  (NEW)
04/11/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1996.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2736.52  (NEW)
04/16/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1551.78 - O: $1711.78 - V: $2015.78 
04/20/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1974.42 - O: $2254.42 - V: $2574.42 
04/25/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1716.52 - O: $1926.52 - V: $2246.52 
04/30/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1562.42 - O: $1682.42 - V: $1978.42 
05/04/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1500.74 - O: $1652.74 - V: $1980.74 
05/08/2020 Disney Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1279.78 - O: $1357.78 - V: $1585.78 
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $2966.32 - O: $3278.32 - V: $4358.32 
05/23/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $2845.20 - O: $3139.20 - V: $4021.20 
05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $2826.62 - O: $3218.62 - V: $4058.62 
06/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3746.14 - O: $4586.14 - V: $6546.14 
06/13/2020 Disney Magic, 9-Night Mediterranean with Greek Isles Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $7685.24 - V: $10151.24  (NEW)
03/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2422.86 - O: $2786.86 
04/05/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $2510.48 - O: $3010.48  (NEW)
04/10/2020 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1308.68 - O: $1404.68 - V: $1524.68 
04/12/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2697.08 - O: $3145.08 - V: $3677.08 
04/19/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1888.70 - O: $2298.70 - V: $2608.70 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $1956.02 - O: $2246.02 - V: $2806.02  (NEW)
05/18/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2755.72 - O: $3343.72 - V: $4589.72  (NEW)
05/25/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2987.30 - O: $3505.30 - V: $5255.30  (NEW)
06/01/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3192.02 - O: $3906.02  (NEW)
06/08/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3509.54 - O: $4405.54 - V: $6071.54  (NEW)


----------



## vertigo235

NoodlesMom said:


> @vertigo235 , can we get this updated again.  I’ve been watching a cruise that just passed final
> payment.  I’m curious as to how many rooms are left now



Updated

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/edit#gid=0


----------



## soniam

SamFaniam said:


> Have you seen Jackie's blog post today?  It appears to me that everything from now until the end of June, including Hawaii, just went GT.



My July cruise is in there, and we haven't reached PIF date yet. How common is that? Really tempted to switch and save $2000, but I also don't want to downgrade from my current 5A.


----------



## SamFaniam

soniam said:


> My July cruise is in there, and we haven't reached PIF date yet. How common is that? Really tempted to switch and save $2000, but I also don't want to downgrade from my current 5A.



I would guess this has happened occasionally. But what we’re seeing now is really unusual. $2000 is a lot, but you might get a category 7.


----------



## closetmickey

The April 5 Wonder cruise I am watching doesn't appear to have gone GTY yet.  With my very rough math, it appears there is about 18% of rooms left to sell.  Is there any approximate % of unsold rooms that tends to trigger the GTY?  Thank you!


----------



## randumb0

Is it possible to get side by side GT rooms?


----------



## smmco

randumb0 said:


> Is it possible to get side by side GT rooms?


Yes. If your rooms are linked they will do their best.


----------



## BarlowFamily

randumb0 said:


> Is it possible to get side by side GT rooms?


DCL was great about this for our family. We had one inside and one oceanview and they put us right across the hall from each other. We knew there was a chasnce we could even be on different decks, which we would have been okay with, but it was so nice to be right across from each other. There is no garuntee, but they do their best.


----------



## ajo

randumb0 said:


> Is it possible to get side by side GT rooms?


We got connecting rooms once with OGT reservations that were linked.


----------



## n2mm

We didn’t get connecting rooms once. We had one room between us. Another time we did get connecting rooms


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
    04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1987.28 - O: $2059.28 - V: $2209.28 
04/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1535.96 - O: $1601.96 - V: $1685.96 
04/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1951.96  (NEW)
04/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1487.96 - O: $1559.96 - V: $1655.96 
04/27/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1935.96 - O: $2007.96 - V: $2191.96 
05/01/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1499.96 - O: $1541.96 - V: $1667.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1927.96 - V: $2079.96 
05/15/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1439.96 - O: $1475.96 - V: $1589.96 
05/18/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1943.96 - O: $2023.96 - V: $2183.96  (NEW)
05/25/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2623.96 - O: $2703.96 - V: $2863.96 
05/29/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1883.74 - O: $1955.74 - V: $2057.74 
06/05/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1979.74 - O: $2057.74 - V: $2177.74  (NEW)
06/08/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2591.74 - O: $2735.74 - V: $2919.74  (NEW)
06/12/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3274.24 - O: $3414.24 - V: $3654.24  (NEW)
06/21/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3524.24 - O: $3684.24 - V: $3964.24 
06/26/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3464.24 - O: $3694.24 - V: $3884.24 
07/01/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2976.24 - O: $3120.24 - V: $3352.24  (NEW)
07/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2871.66 - O: $2999.66 - V: $3191.66  (NEW)
07/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2029.66 - O: $2149.66 - V: $2275.66  (NEW)
07/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2671.66 - O: $2815.66 - V: $3031.66 
07/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2029.66 - O: $2143.66 - V: $2251.66  (NEW)
07/31/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1921.66 - O: $2059.66 - V: $2191.66  (NEW)
08/21/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1507.66 - O: $1645.66 - V: $1789.66  (CHANGED)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88 
05/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3132.02 - O: $3328.02 - V: $3664.02 
05/09/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3024.88 - O: $3206.88 - V: $3430.88 
05/23/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3541.82 - O: $3765.82 - V: $4045.82 
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4195.80 - O: $4251.80 - V: $4503.80 
06/13/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4475.80 - O: $4601.80 - V: $4993.80 
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4493.82 - O: $4661.82 - V: $4997.82 
07/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4327.22 - O: $4537.22 - V: $4831.22 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4215.22 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4733.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1576.10 - O: $1648.10 - V: $1798.10 
05/04/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1588.74 - O: $1756.74 - V: $2108.74 
05/08/2020 Disney Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1357.78 - O: $1441.78 - V: $1687.78 
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32 
05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $3008.62 - O: $3428.62 - V: $4604.62 
06/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $4250.14 - O: $5202.14 - V: $7442.14 
07/25/2020 Disney Magic, 11-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover ending in Copenhagen, I: $6812.72 - O: $8132.72 - V: $11564.72 
08/05/2020 Disney Magic, 8-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Copenhagen, I: $4559.64 - O: $5455.64 - V: $7311.64 
08/20/2020 Disney Magic, 10-Night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland Cruise from Copenhagen ending in Dover, I: $4749.02 - O: $5709.02 - V: $8089.02 
09/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3444.80 - O: $3892.80 - V: $4900.80 
09/13/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Europe Cruise from Dover, I: $2368.86 - O: $2628.86 - V: $3338.86 
10/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2324.26 - O: $2564.26  (NEW)
04/10/2020 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1560.68 - O: $1680.68 - V: $1840.68 
04/12/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $3061.08 - O: $3565.08 - V: $4153.08 
04/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 9-Night Hawaiian Cruise from Vancouver ending in Honolulu, I: $4093.22 - O: $4291.22 - V: $5929.22  (CHANGED)
05/08/2020 Disney Wonder,  10-Night Hawaiian Cruise from Honolulu ending in Vancouver , I: $4491.78 - O: $4711.78 - V: $6531.78  (CHANGED)
06/01/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3598.02 - O: $4410.02 - V: $6426.02 
06/08/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3957.54 - O: $4993.54 - V: $6883.54 
06/22/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3999.86 - O: $5049.86 - V: $7513.86 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4581.88 - O: $5561.88 - V: $7801.88  (CHANGED)
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4579.30 - O: $5559.30 - V: $7799.30  (CHANGED)
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4587.98 - O: $5567.98 - V: $7807.98  (CHANGED)
09/18/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1893.94 - O: $2063.94 - V: $2423.94 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1847.96 - O: $1931.96 - V: $2075.96 
05/25/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2519.96 - O: $2597.96 - V: $2753.96 
06/21/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3324.24 - O: $3466.74 - V: $3729.24 
07/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2815.66 - V: $3031.66 
08/21/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1390.66 - O: $1507.66 - V: $1638.16 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
09/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1465.66 - O: $1537.66 - V: $1657.66 
05/23/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3660.82 - V: $3912.82 
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4055.80 - O: $4108.30 - V: $4339.30 
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4343.32 - O: $4490.32 - V: $4805.32 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $4383.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1496.60 - O: $1555.10 - V: $1667.60 
05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, V: $4331.62 
07/25/2020 Disney Magic, 11-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover ending in Copenhagen, V: $10866.22 
09/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night British Isles Cruise from Dover, I: $3252.30 - O: $3672.30 - V: $4617.30 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $2076.02 - O: $2391.02 - V: $2991.02 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4319.38 - O: $5264.38 - V: $7353.88 
07/06/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4316.80 - O: $5261.80 - V: $7351.30 
07/13/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4325.48 - O: $5270.48 - V: $7359.98 
07/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4181.62 - O: $5200.12 - V: $7321.12 
09/18/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1791.44 - O: $1963.94 - V: $2293.94  (CHANGED)
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1765.28 - O: $1825.28 - V: $1945.28 
04/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1735.96 - O: $1815.96 - V: $1951.96 
05/01/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1313.96 - O: $1373.96 - V: $1373.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1727.96 - O: $1807.96 - V: $1943.96 
05/08/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1295.96 - O: $1361.96 - V: $1463.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1823.96 - O: $1903.96 - V: $2063.96 
05/15/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1349.96 - O: $1385.96 - V: $1493.96 
05/18/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1863.96 - O: $1943.96 - V: $2103.96 
05/22/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1613.96 - O: $1643.96 - V: $1763.96 
05/25/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2503.96 - O: $2583.96 - V: $2703.96 
06/01/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2143.74 - O: $2263.74 - V: $2423.74  (NEW)
06/05/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1853.74 - O: $1931.74 - V: $2045.74  (NEW)
06/12/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3064.24 - O: $3194.24 - V: $3414.24  (NEW)
06/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2784.24 - O: $2944.24 - V: $3104.24  (NEW)
06/21/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3094.24 - O: $3244.24 - V: $3494.24  (NEW)
06/26/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3044.24 - O: $3244.24 - V: $3414.24  (NEW)
07/01/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2784.24 - O: $2920.24 - V: $3136.24  (NEW)
07/05/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $3194.14 - O: $3334.14 - V: $3584.14  (NEW)
07/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1914.24 - O: $2016.24 - V: $2136.24  (NEW)
07/13/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2511.66 - O: $2647.66 - V: $2807.66  (NEW)
07/17/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1903.66 - O: $2011.66 - V: $2131.66  (NEW)
07/20/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2511.66 - O: $2647.66 - V: $2807.66  (NEW)
07/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1903.66 - O: $2011.66 - V: $2131.66  (NEW)
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3062.02 - O: $3174.02 - V: $3342.02 
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3943.80 - O: $3999.80 - V: $4223.80 
06/06/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3555.82 - O: $3695.82 - V: $4129.82 
06/13/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4475.80 - O: $4601.80 - V: $4993.80  (CHANGED)
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4227.82 - O: $4381.82 - V: $4689.82 
06/27/2020 Disney Fantasy, 9-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5701.50 - O: $5935.50 - V: $6331.50 
07/06/2020 Disney Fantasy, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3213.02 - O: $3353.02 - V: $3603.02  (NEW)
07/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3972.10 - O: $4126.10 - V: $4420.10 
07/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4047.22 - O: $4243.22 - V: $4523.22  (NEW)
07/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3836.70 - O: $3990.70 - V: $4284.70 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4215.22 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4733.22  (NEW)
04/06/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2703.34 - O: $3043.34 
04/11/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $2126.52 - O: $2426.52 - V: $2916.52 
05/04/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1588.74 - O: $1756.74 
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $3158.32 - O: $3470.32 - V: $4646.32 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
    04/10/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1645.28 - O: $1705.28 - V: $1825.28 
05/01/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1313.96 - O: $1373.96 - V: $1493.96 
05/04/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1727.96 - O: $1807.96 - V: $1943.96 
05/08/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1295.96 - O: $1361.96 - V: $1463.96 
05/11/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1727.96 - O: $1807.96 - V: $1951.96 
05/15/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1349.96 - O: $1385.96 - V: $1493.96 
05/18/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1743.96 - O: $1823.96 - V: $1983.96 
05/22/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1613.96 - O: $1643.96 - V: $1763.96 
05/25/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2343.96 - O: $2423.96 - V: $2543.96 
05/29/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1793.74 - O: $1853.74 - V: $1943.74 
06/01/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2143.74 - O: $2263.74 - V: $2423.74  (NEW)
06/05/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1703.74 - O: $1793.74 - V: $1913.74  (NEW)
06/08/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2263.74 - O: $2383.74 - V: $2543.74  (NEW)
06/12/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2844.24 - O: $2994.24 - V: $3194.24  (NEW)
06/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2592.24 - O: $2744.24 - V: $2904.24  (NEW)
06/21/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2894.24 - O: $3044.24 - V: $3244.24  (NEW)
04/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3738.88 - O: $3962.88 - V: $4312.88 
05/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2768.02 - O: $2936.02 - V: $3230.02 
05/09/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2842.88 - O: $3024.88 - V: $3234.88 
05/16/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2866.02 - O: $2964.02 - V: $3132.02 
05/30/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3691.80 - O: $3747.80 - V: $3957.80 
06/06/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3555.82 - O: $3695.82 - V: $4129.82 
06/13/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4195.80 - O: $4307.80 - V: $4671.80 
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3961.82 - O: $4101.82 - V: $4395.82  (NEW)
06/27/2020 Disney Fantasy, 9-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5521.50  (NEW)
07/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3972.10 - O: $4126.10 - V: $4420.10  (NEW)
07/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4047.22 - O: $4243.22 - V: $4523.22  (NEW)
04/06/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2543.34 - O: $2853.34 - V: $3413.34  (CHANGED)
04/11/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1996.52 - O: $2276.52 - V: $2736.52 
05/04/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1500.74 - O: $1652.74 - V: $1980.74 
05/08/2020 Disney Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1279.78 - O: $1357.78 - V: $1585.78 
05/11/2020 Disney Magic, 12-Night Eastbound Transatlantic Cruise from Miami ending in Barcelona, I: $2966.32 - O: $3278.32 - V: $4358.32 
05/23/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $2845.20 - O: $3139.20 - V: $4021.20 
05/30/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, I: $2826.62 - O: $3218.62 - V: $4058.62 
06/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3746.14 - O: $4586.14 - V: $6546.14 
06/13/2020 Disney Magic, 9-Night Mediterranean with Greek Isles Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $7685.24 - V: $10151.24 
04/10/2020 Disney Wonder, 2-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, I: $1308.68 - O: $1404.68 - V: $1524.68 
04/12/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Mexican Riviera Cruise from San Diego, I: $2697.08 - O: $3145.08 - V: $3677.08 
04/24/2020 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from San Diego ending in Vancouver, I: $1956.02 - O: $2246.02 - V: $2806.02 
05/18/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2755.72 - O: $3343.72 - V: $4589.72 
05/25/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $2987.30 - O: $3505.30 - V: $5255.30 
06/01/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3192.02 - O: $3906.02 
06/08/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3509.54 - O: $4405.54 - V: $6071.54 
06/22/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3313.86 - O: $4153.86 - V: $6169.86  (NEW)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3783.88 - O: $4609.88 - V: $6415.88  (NEW)


----------



## Scalemaster34

I expect the list are going to get really long....


----------



## lilmc

Scalemaster34 said:


> I expect the list are going to get really long....



Or nonexistent


----------



## thndrmatt

Scalemaster34 said:


> I expect the list are going to get really long....



Interestingly today the MTO list is down to 10 total, all of which are above average prices because of the conspicuous absence of the Magic and Wonder altogether (likely due to entire Europe/Alaska seasons vanishing). How convenient that happened right as many people are rebooking with the latest round of cancellations this morning... It sometimes changes on a day to day basis though so having just been cancelled we're going to continue to monitor with our credit, the MTOs aren't a deal right now IMHO (when compared with previous MTOs for similar length cruises/itineraries on the smaller ships).

Noting the 10 MTO that remain here for reference in case they change later:
05/29/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1793.74 - O: $1853.74 - V: $1943.74
06/01/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2143.74 - O: $2263.74 - V: $2423.74
06/05/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1703.74 - O: $1793.74 - V: $1913.74
06/08/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2263.74 - O: $2383.74 - V: $2543.74
06/12/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2844.24 - O: $2994.24 - V: $3194.24
06/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2592.24 - O: $2744.24 - V: $2904.24
06/21/2020 Disney Dream, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2894.24 - O: $3044.24 - V: $3244.24 
06/27/2020 Disney Fantasy, 9-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5521.50
07/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3972.10 - O: $4126.10 - V: $4420.10
07/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4047.22 - O: $4243.22 - V: $4523.22


----------



## thndrmatt

And now they've chopped the MTOs to 4...

06/01/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2143.74 - O: $2263.74 - V: $2423.74
06/27/2020 Disney Fantasy, 9-Night Southern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5521.50
07/11/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3972.10 - O: $4126.10 - V: $4420.10
07/18/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4047.22 - O: $4243.22 - V: $4523.22


----------



## Top_S

*No* MTO's today.   I'll check back later in the day, but...


----------



## n2mm

I saw some restricted cruises released.   not that I personally would book because Im canceling or moving my September cruises. Just was surprised


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

n2mm said:


> I saw some restricted cruises released.   not that I personally would book because Im canceling or moving my September cruises. Just was surprised


I was surprised to see quite a few Florida Resident Rates up for August and September. Some good deals too.
I did the opposite of you, I went ahead booked a September cruise 
Since I booked it with the knowledge that they might not be cruising yet, I'm good with it either way.


----------



## n2mm

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> I was surprised to see quite a few Florida Resident Rates up for August and September. Some good deals too.
> I did the opposite of you, I went ahead booked a September cruise
> Since I booked it with the knowledge that they might not be cruising yet, I'm good with it either way.



I already went through waiting for dcl to cancel my cruise when I had one in April.  I took the refund because I couldn’t  find a cruise I wanted within the window offered And didn’t need dcl sitting on my 4K.  I had to deal with canceling resort reservations, canceled airfare (who only offer a travel credit) and all of it very stressful along with all this other stress.  all 3 of my September cabins b2b cruises are booked with placeholders. 2 placeholders I will lose in November and 1 I’m thinking of pushing out to February before that placeholder expires. If I was a florida residents it might be different, but us out if town folks have a lot of logistics we have to work around.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

n2mm said:


> If I was a florida residents it might be different, but us out if town folks have a lot of logistics we have to work around.



Very true!


----------



## BlueRibbon

We have already been booked for an August cruise, but I too was surprised that these deals came out the other day. The available dates are all after July 18th, which is already the known date that cancellations have been made through. First cruise deal is for July 20th, and seemingly every cruise on the Dream after that for the next few months. Fantasy comes into play on 8/22, and the Magic and Wonder are not part of the deals, which is no surprise.

This would have been a very positive sign if they had put the first deal at let's say Aug 14th, so we could at least think that they were waiting to see what happens with Carnival. Maybe it's because it's early in the morning, but this just seems like a cash grab, because why would Disney put this out and let people book a July 20th cruise? Does anyone think that DCL, specifically the Dream, will be first out of the gate at Port Canaveral? I won't eat crow, but if I'm wrong, I'll eat a grand marnier souflee AND a Mickey premium ice cream bar!


----------



## AmyKat

BlueRibbon said:


> We have already been booked for an August cruise, but I too was surprised that these deals came out the other day. The available dates are all after July 18th, which is already the known date that cancellations have been made through. First cruise deal is for July 20th, and seemingly every cruise on the Dream after that for the next few months.


What do you mean July 18th is the known date for cancelations? I have a July 11 that hasn’t been cancelled (yet).


----------



## ThinkTink1

AmyKat said:


> What do you mean July 18th is the known date for cancelations? I have a July 11 that hasn’t been cancelled (yet).


There is technically a “no sail” in place from the CDC that was supposed to be in effect starting April 19 for 100 days which would have cruise lines being able to start cruising the end of July unless they decide to reverse their decision before then. Carnival right now is the only cruise line that is staying they are def starting certain cruises from Miami, Port Canaveral, and Galveston only starting in Aug. It’s not definite that your cruise will be cancelled but it falls within the 100 days so only time will tell.


----------



## AmyKat

ThinkTink1 said:


> There is technically a “no sail” in place from the CDC that was supposed to be in effect starting April 19 for 100 days which would have cruise lines being able to start cruising the end of July unless they decide to reverse their decision before then. Carnival right now is the only cruise line that is staying they are def starting certain cruises from Miami, Port Canaveral, and Galveston only starting in Aug. It’s not definite that your cruise will be cancelled but it falls within the 100 days so only time will tell.



Oh, I see.  That's not quite correct.  The no sail policy only applied if you couldn't meet the requirements.  Disney met the requirements so they could sail earlier than that.  However, on the earnings call this week, they said DCL would be the last piece to reopen so my personal opinion is that it's highly unlikely ships will be sailing in July.


----------



## BlueRibbon

AmyKat said:


> What do you mean July 18th is the known date for cancelations? I have a July 11 that hasn’t been cancelled (yet).



You are very right. I guess I've just internalized the CDC no-sail order to think that all cruises before that date have been automatically cancelled. Sorry for the confusion. 

I'm with you though. I can't see anything happening in July, and if I were Disney, I'd wait to see how other cruises(Carnival, RCL, etc..) fare before sending people out. But I'd never mind a pleasant surprise!


----------



## vertigo235

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
08/14/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1561.66 - O: $1663.66 - V: $1813.66  (NEW)
08/21/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1507.66 - O: $1645.66 - V: $1789.66 
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1501.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1741.66 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1615.66 - O: $1669.66 - V: $1819.66 
09/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1463.66 - O: $1543.66 - V: $1655.66  (NEW)
09/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1463.66 - O: $1535.66 - V: $1655.66  (NEW)
09/14/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1463.66 - V: $1615.66  (NEW)
11/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1634.40 - O: $1712.40 - V: $1808.40  (NEW)
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4493.82 - O: $4661.82 - V: $4997.82 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1546.10 - O: $1618.10 - V: $1768.10  (CHANGED)
08/28/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1510.70 - O: $1570.70 - V: $1714.70  (NEW)
08/31/2020 Disney Fantasy, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1504.84 - O: $1584.84 - V: $1712.84  (NEW)
06/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $4250.14 - O: $5202.14 - V: $7442.14 
10/27/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bermuda Cruise from New York, I: $2324.26 - O: $2564.26 
06/08/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3957.54 - O: $4993.54 - V: $6883.54 
06/22/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3999.86 - O: $5049.86 - V: $7513.86 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4581.88 - O: $5561.88 - V: $7801.88 
*CAN - Canadian Residents: Save 25% on Select Sailings*
    08/21/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1390.66 - O: $1507.66 - V: $1638.16 
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528.66 - O: $1578.16 - V: $1717.66 
09/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1465.66  (CHANGED)
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4343.32 - O: $4490.32 - V: $4805.32 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1466.60 - O: $1525.10 - V: $1637.60  (CHANGED)
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $4319.38 - O: $5264.38 - V: $7353.88 
*MTO - Special U.S. Military Rates*
08/03/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2135.66 - O: $2239.66 - V: $2415.66  (NEW)
08/07/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1525.66 - O: $1597.66 - V: $1717.66  (NEW)
08/14/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1375.66 - O: $1465.66 - V: $1591.66  (NEW)
08/21/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1183.66 - O: $1291.66 - V: $1405.66  (NEW)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1183.66 - O: $1231.66 - V: $1363.66  (NEW)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1339.66 - O: $1387.66 - V: $1507.66  (NEW)
09/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1111.66 - O: $1153.66 - V: $1243.66  (NEW)
09/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66  (NEW)
09/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1511.66  (NEW)
09/14/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66  (NEW)
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1366.10 - V: $1534.10  (NEW)
08/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1366.70 - V: $1516.70  (NEW)
08/28/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1420.70 - V: $1606.70  (NEW)
06/06/2020 Disney Magic, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona ending in Civitavecchia (Rome), I: $3746.14 - O: $4586.14 - V: $6546.14 
06/13/2020 Disney Magic, 9-Night Mediterranean with Greek Isles Cruise from Civitavecchia (Rome), O: $7685.24 - V: $10151.24 
06/08/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3509.54 - O: $4405.54 - V: $6071.54 
06/22/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3313.86 - O: $4153.86 - V: $6169.86 
06/29/2020 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver, I: $3783.88 - O: $4609.88 - V: $6415.88 
*FLR - Special Rates for Florida Residents*
    06/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $2784.24 - O: $2944.24 - V: $3104.24 
08/03/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2295.66 - O: $2399.66 - V: $2591.66  (NEW)
08/07/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1633.66 - O: $1705.66 - V: $1843.66  (NEW)
08/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2127.66 - O: $2239.66 - V: $2367.66  (NEW)
08/14/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1465.66 - O: $1561.66 - V: $1705.66  (NEW)
08/17/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2031.66 - O: $2111.66 - V: $2191.66  (NEW)
08/21/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1261.66 - O: $1381.66 - V: $1501.66  (NEW)
08/24/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1261.66 - O: $1309.66 - V: $1459.66  (NEW)
08/27/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1423.66 - O: $1477.66 - V: $1609.66  (NEW)
09/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1231.66 - O: $1261.66 - V: $1333.66  (NEW)
09/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1455.66 - V: $1551.66  (NEW)
09/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1375.66 - V: $1551.66  (NEW)
09/14/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66  (NEW)
09/18/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1225.66 - V: $1321.66  (NEW)
09/21/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1407.66 - O: $1447.66 - V: $1527.66  (NEW)
09/25/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1195.66 - O: $1231.66 - V: $1339.66  (NEW)
09/28/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1503.66 - O: $1535.66 - V: $1567.66  (NEW)
06/20/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4227.82 - O: $4381.82 - V: $4689.82 
07/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $3836.70 - O: $3990.70 - V: $4284.70 
08/01/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $4215.22 - O: $4383.22 - V: $4733.22 
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1366.10 - V: $1534.10  (NEW)
08/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1366.70 - V: $1516.70  (NEW)
08/28/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1474.70 - V: $1672.70  (NEW)
11/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1654.08 - O: $1784.08 - V: $2124.08  (NEW)
12/03/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1408.50 - O: $1520.50 - V: $1856.50  (NEW)
12/07/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1689.96 - O: $1789.96 - V: $2259.96  (NEW)
01/09/2021 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1777.84 - O: $1987.84 - V: $2267.84  (NEW)


----------



## lilmc

They have the June 6th cruise on the Magic from Barcelona? That’s weird Disney didn’t pull that one at a minimum with the Alaskan ones


----------



## AmyKat

lilmc said:


> They have the June 6th cruise on the Magic from Barcelona? That’s weird Disney didn’t pull that one at a minimum with the Alaskan ones


All cruises on all ships have been cancelled through July 28.


----------



## lilmc

AmyKat said:


> All cruises on all ships have been cancelled through July 28



Right, so why does DCL still have last minute deals listed?


----------



## AmyKat

lilmc said:


> Right, so why does DCL still have last minute deals listed?


It’s just a mistake.


----------



## thndrmatt

MTOs hacked down to seven courtesy of latest cancellations:

09/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1111.66 - O: $1153.66 - V: $1243.66
09/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
09/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
09/14/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1366.10 - V: $1534.10
08/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1366.70 - V: $1516.70
08/28/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1420.70 - V: $1606.70


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

thndrmatt said:


> MTOs hacked down to seven courtesy of latest cancellations:
> 
> 09/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1111.66 - O: $1153.66 - V: $1243.66
> 09/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
> 09/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
> 09/14/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
> 08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1366.10 - V: $1534.10
> 08/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1366.70 - V: $1516.70
> 08/28/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1420.70 - V: $1606.70



Interesting...


----------



## pclvnmcky88

thndrmatt said:


> MTOs hacked down to seven courtesy of latest cancellations:
> 
> 09/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1111.66 - O: $1153.66 - V: $1243.66
> 09/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
> 09/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
> 09/14/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
> 08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1366.10 - V: $1534.10
> 08/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1366.70 - V: $1516.70
> 08/28/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1420.70 - V: $1606.70



Do you foresee any of the September 5-nights getting discounted?


----------



## Top_S

Probably. Three of the four dates are already offering VGT.


----------



## thndrmatt

MTOs up to 11, stretching out into Oct/Nov on the Fantasy, still no sign of Magic/Wonder though, wonder if they have no idea how long it will take to re-crew those and get them back up to speed...

09/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1111.66 - O: $1153.66 - V: $1243.66
09/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
09/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
09/14/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1534.10
08/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $1516.70
08/28/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1420.70 - V: $1606.70
10/13/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1210 - V: $1366
10/23/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1222 - V: $1378
11/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506 - V: $1714
11/06/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1300 - V: $1456


----------



## CaLuCa

Do we really expect these to sail, especially the August/September ones?


----------



## Quellman

thndrmatt said:


> MTOs up to 11, stretching out into Oct/Nov on the Fantasy, still no sign of Magic/Wonder though, wonder if they have no idea how long it will take to re-crew those and get them back up to speed...
> 
> 09/03/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1111.66 - O: $1153.66 - V: $1243.66
> 09/06/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
> 09/10/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
> 09/14/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1399.66 - V: $1511.66
> 08/22/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1534.10
> 08/25/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $1516.70
> 08/28/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, I: $1420.70 - V: $1606.70
> 10/13/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1210 - V: $1366
> 10/23/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1222 - V: $1378
> 11/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506 - V: $1714
> 11/06/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1300 - V: $1456


I'm trying to figure out why the August 31 Fantasy sailing hasn't shown up yet. They have the 3 leading up to it! It would be nice to add in to our existing B2B.


----------



## Top_S

CaLuCa said:


> Do we really expect these to sail, especially the August/September ones?


  I do. Just booked a mid-September on Monday. Between airfare and the MTO rate, can't afford not to!


----------



## Top_S

CaLuCa said:


> Do we really expect these to sail, especially the August/September ones?


 See above


----------



## Scalemaster34

Ma


CaLuCa said:


> Do we really expect these to sail, especially the August/September ones?



I don't know what Cruise Lines, or the destinations they visit will do if sailing don't resume.   Disney might have to follow some of the others and scrape their old ships... 

But looking at the case growth for the Country and especially here in Florida... no I don't see them sailing this year.  I suspect won't happen till everyone on the ship can be confirmed to be recently inoculated.


----------



## SL6827

Scalemaster34 said:


> Ma
> 
> 
> I don't know what Cruise Lines, or the destinations they visit will do if sailing don't resume.   Disney might have to follow some of the others and scrape their old ships...
> 
> But looking at the case growth for the Country and especially here in Florida... no I don't see them sailing this year.  I suspect won't happen till everyone on the ship can be confirmed to be recently inoculated.


I agree.  Main reason we will be most likely putting off our cruise till 2022 or God knows when, lol.


----------



## Scalemaster34

Other parts of the world Lines have tried to restart.... not sure how many ships are now sailing or how many ports are open to passengers.

_"A Norwegian cruise ship line (The Hurtigruten line, owner of the MS Roald Amundsen) halted all trips and apologized Monday for procedural errors after an outbreak of coronavirus on one ship infected at least 5 passengers and 36 crew. Health authorities fear the ship could have infected dozens of towns and villages along Norway's western coast. "_

Short of vaccinations.... I don't really see it working.


----------



## bearette

In the USA, CDC has banned cruising until October. 2020 I think is out in the USA this year.  The ones that are sailing are only sailing with locals. The one in Norway, already had an outbreak of Covid, too.

I started looking at Disney hoping to get a deal, but they are more expensive then before, I assume because everyone is using FCCs.


----------



## thndrmatt

Please try to keep this thread on topic. There are several threads available to discuss COVID, and many have notifications set up for this thread in particular when new discounts are populated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## thndrmatt

Back to the discounts, filling in for the MTO side of the house. Big takeaways right now:

-All cruises in October have been removed, typically an ominous indicator for those dates (Edit: based on the 5 Aug CLIA announcement of suspension through 31 Oct, makes sense).
-Readdition of the classic ships to the discount calendar.
-Many November/December/January cruises have been given an MTO rate (37 total), I'm sure *GT is similar.

11/13/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1286 - O: $1310 - V: $1388
11/16/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1480 - O: $1552 - V: $1680
11/20/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1448 - O: $1520 - V: $1598
11/30/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1456 - O: $1520 - V: $1640
12/04/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1298 - O: $1316 - V: $1400
12/11/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1238 - O: $1286 - V: $1358
12/14/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1528 - O: $1592 - V: $1704
12/18/2020 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1466 - O: $1598 - V: $1676
12/24/2020 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2896 - O: $3032 - V: $3208
01/22/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1169 - O: $1211 - V: $1289
01/25/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1431 - O: $1487 - V: $1591
01/29/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1169 - O: $1211 - V: $1289
11/02/2020 Disney Fantasy, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1506 - O: $1602 - V: $1714
11/06/2020 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamanian Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $1300 - O: $1372 - V: $1456
11/14/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Eastern Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $2801 - V: $3361
12/19/2020 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Port Canaveral, I: $5423 - O: $5619 - V: $5969
12/20/2020 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1920 - O: $2320 - V: $2920
01/05/2021 Disney Wonder, 6-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1941 - O: $2181 - V: $2565
01/11/2021 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1236 - O: $1404 - V: $1540
01/15/2021 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from Galveston, I: $2275 - O: $2667 - V: $2961
01/22/2021 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Galveston, I: $1340 - O: $1564 - V: $1732
01/27/2021 Disney Wonder, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from New Orleans, I: $1697 - O: $1867 - V: $2177
02/05/2021 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2320 - O: $2558 - V: $2992
02/19/2021 Disney Wonder, 7-Night Bahamian Cruise from New Orleans, I: $2320 - O: $2558 - V: $2992
11/12/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1321 - O: $1449 - V: $1777
11/16/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1553 - O: $1683 - V: $2133
11/28/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1544 - O: $1674 - V: $1984
12/03/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1321 - O: $1425 - V: $1745
12/07/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1590 - O: $1680 - V: $2130
12/12/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Very Merrytime Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami, I: $1602 - O: $1692 - V: $2142
12/17/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1609 - O: $1713 - V: $2001
12/26/2020 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2212 - O: $2548 - V: $2964
12/30/2020 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $2800 - O: $3190 - V: $3810
01/04/2021 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1691 - O: $1881 - V: $2241
01/09/2021 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1668 - O: $1858 - V: $2118
01/18/2021 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1628 - O: $1798 - V: $2138
01/23/2021 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Caribbean Cruise from Miami with Marvel Day at Sea, I: $1608 - O: $1778 - V: $2068


----------



## thndrmatt

As of 7 Aug, All the November cruises vanished off the MTO list.
Edit: As of 13 Aug, all the December ones have vanished as well.


----------



## ChiTownZee

vertigo235 said:


> Updated
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/edit#gid=0



Was this the last time this spreadsheet was updated? (March)  I'd be curious to see what the numbers look like now.


----------



## Snowwhyt

vertigo235 said:


> Updated
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lrVIbVQwnbBT3hDfH1k5tyvWy0ZEvHau7_1MSaMOdkM/edit#gid=0



Where can I find this information? Did you make this or is this offered by another? I’d like to make cruising decisions using a document like this.


----------



## Jean@NE

Snowwhyt said:


> Where can I find this information? Did you make this or is this offered by another? I’d like to make cruising decisions using a document like this.


This cruise room availability used to be updated by vertigo235. Not sure if he's still keeping it up or not. I sure hope he will!


----------



## Snowwhyt

I’m going to be rather interested to compare discounted cruises with Un-listed cruises with cancel cruises for November.


----------



## Scalemaster34

I'm going to be rather interested to see if there are any discounts.... once cruising starts back up.  

I think if/when we have inoculations.... Vacations are going to be in high demand.


----------



## Snowwhyt

Scalemaster34 said:


> I'm going to be rather interested to see if there are any discounts.... once cruising starts back up.
> 
> I think if/when we have inoculations.... Vacations are going to be in high demand.


You have to remember that although some are chomping at the bit, some people will be looking for a little bit to chomp on.  Not every one is going to be able to bounce back. So some of the prior-planning went to rent, some never were able to make it to PIF. Some will not be able to take off work because work just started again. So you might be right and numbers will be higher but there’s also a chance that they might not be that big right away.


----------



## christophles

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
08/20/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $1716.14 - V: $1794.14
08/30/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $1882.14
09/10/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1571.16
09/17/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1571.16
09/24/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1589.16
09/27/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1907.16


----------



## jujubiee4

christophles said:


> **GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
> 08/20/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $1716.14 - V: $1794.14
> 08/30/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $1882.14
> 09/10/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1571.16
> 09/17/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1571.16
> 09/24/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1589.16
> 09/27/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1907.16


What in the world? I didn't expect these rates to be out so soon.  That many people cancelling huh?
Thanks for posting though...and keep em coming!


----------



## sethschroeder

jujubiee4 said:


> What in the world? I didn't expect these rates to be out so soon.  That many people cancelling huh?
> Thanks for posting though...and keep em coming!



It is September, flights are expensive, and the 50th within a month of these dates.

So you basically have 3 big strikes against finding replacement cruisers on ships that might have never been even 50% booked to start with.


----------



## n2mm

Yea, I’m on the 8/30 and it went Vgt last week.  about a week after I booked.    I tried to get some family to go with us, but got no takers.


----------



## JBeaty0507

n2mm said:


> Yea, I’m on the 8/30 and it went Vgt last week.  about a week after I booked.    I tried to get some family to go with us, but got no takers.


We just booked that cruise. We were going to book last week and were still back and forth. Then the VGT hit and we were like, book it! Can’t wait!


----------



## jujubiee4

sethschroeder said:


> It is September, flights are expensive, and the 50th within a month of these dates.
> 
> So you basically have 3 big strikes against finding replacement cruisers on ships that might have never been even 50% booked to start with.


Not to mention cases going up. Normally I would be tempted but not now. In the future? Most definitely.


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

Fun to see this thread brought back to life!!


----------



## christophles

**GT - Guaranteed Room with Restrictions*
08/20/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, O: $1716 - V: $1794
08/30/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral with 2 Stops at Castaway Cay, V: $1882
09/10/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1571
09/17/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1571
09/24/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1589
09/27/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1907
10/01/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1512 - V: $1638
10/04/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2004
10/15/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1536
10/18/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1988
10/22/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Halloween on the High Seas Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1524
11/01/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1876
11/05/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1639
11/15/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Very Merrytime Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1900

*These prices are based off 2 adults. I didn't include the cents this time for each sailing as that would have taken me longer to do.


----------



## thndrmatt

Annnnnnnnd we're back again with some MTOs (2 adults only rate shown):

10/01/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1243 - V: $1345
10/04/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1739
10/08/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1321 - V: $1423
10/08/2021 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $1637
10/09/2021 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2768
10/11/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1700 - V: $1844
10/11/2021 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $1850
10/15/2021 Disney Wonder, 3-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $1601
10/16/2021 Disney Fantasy, 8-Night Western Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $3485 - V: $3709
10/18/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1572 - V: $1748
10/18/2021 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $1810
10/22/2021 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $1643
10/24/2021 Disney Fantasy, 6-Night Western Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $2167 - V: $2263
10/25/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1724
10/27/2021 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $1866
10/28/2021 Disney Magic, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, V: $1214
10/30/2021 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Western Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2894
10/31/2021 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1200 - O: $1296 - V: $1448
10/31/2021 Disney Wonder, 4-Night Baja Cruise from San Diego, V: $1657
11/01/2021 Disney Dream, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1644
11/04/2021 Disney Magic, 4-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1264 - O: $1368 - V: $1544
11/05/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1340 - V: $1442
11/06/2021 Disney Fantasy, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $2942
11/08/2021 Disney Magic, 5-Night Western Cruise from Miami, I: $1548 - O: $1688 - V: $2028
11/11/2021 Disney Fantasy, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $1394
11/12/2021 Disney Dream, 3-Night Bahamian Cruise from Port Canaveral, O: $1278 - V: $1404
11/13/2021 Disney Magic, 5-Night Bahamian Cruise from Miami, I: $1529 - O: $1659 - V: $1979
11/14/2021 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3236
11/28/2021 Disney Fantasy, 7-Night Eastern Cruise from Port Canaveral, V: $3082

Edit: updated 20210924, 29 MTO cruises


----------



## bearette

I miss checking these. One day I'll book another!


----------



## momof2n2

Does anyone know how to maintain these searches any longer?  It's been a long spell since I came around to look at this thread looks DOA.


----------



## Cheburashka

momof2n2 said:


> Does anyone know how to maintain these searches any longer?  It's been a long spell since I came around to look at this thread looks DOA.


On DCL's cruise search page, click on the hyperlinked "Show Special Offer Filters" on the right side of the page.  Then click the offer type you're interested in.  That will lead to specific cruise listings.


----------



## gilsan

momof2n2 said:


> Does anyone know how to maintain these searches any longer?  It's been a long spell since I came around to look at this thread looks DOA.


You can find the discounts list here


----------



## NoodlesMom

I’m not sure but I miss this thread too


----------



## dcassetta

Scott does a list.  This is last Monday -

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...y-cruise-line-sailings-as-of-october-24-2022/


----------

